# اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة((متجدد))



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

*++ ازيكم يا اجمل اعضااااااااااء++*

*انهارده انا مذيعة منتدي الكنيسة*








*الموضوع وباختصار اني هنزل كل فترة قصيرة حلقات وفي كل حلقة هيكون معانا 2 من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة هيكونوا ضيوف الحلقة*

*وانا هسألهم بعض الاسئلة وهما هيجاوبوا عليها وممكن كمان انتم تسألوا وبعد ما نتعرف عليهم خالص هختار 2 غيرهم من الاعضاء عشان يكونوا ضيوف الحلقة القادمة وهبعتلوهم رسايل زوار عشان يعرفوا ان هما ضيوف الحلقة الجديدة*

*اتمني الموضوع يعجبكم انا شايفه انها فكره حلوه عشان نتعرف بيها علي بعض ومدة الحلقة مش هتكون كبيرة عشان نختار الباقي وبأذن يسوع كل اعضاء المنتدي هيكونوا معانا في الاذاعة*

*وانا هبدأ *

*:yahoo::yahoo:*
*واختارت *

*ارق شخصية موجودة في المنتدي وهي*

*دونااااااااااااااا*

*واختارت كمان شخصية مشهورة جدا بمواضيعها الجامدة جدا وهي*

*اسميشااااااااااال*

*يلا بقي استعدوا عشان هجهزك ليكم الاسئلة وانتظروا اي سؤال من اعضاء المنتدي*

*ومش تخافوا الحلقة مش هطول كتير بس مش هسيبكم غير لما الاسئلة تخلص خالص *




​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا روزى بجد
من رأى نخليها عضو عضو هتبقى احلى او اتنين برضه مفيش مشكله
*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

طيب حاضر يا مينا

اقولك عشان انا كتبت خلاص نمشيها الحلقه دي اتنين

ومن الحلقة اللي جايه هيبقي عضو عضو

اوك حاضر 

وميرسي علي تشجيعك للفكره ربنا يعوضك


----------



## zama (8 أبريل 2010)

و أنا رأيئ من رأى أخويا *كيوبيد ..*

*تحياتى روزى ..*


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2010)

*متابع..

*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا روزى بجد*
> *من رأى نخليها عضو عضو هتبقى احلى او اتنين برضه مفيش مشكله*


 






انا بايد راى كيوبيد 

روزى شخصية شخصية 

وابداى بدونا وهتابع معاكى بكل قلبى 

بس يا ريت تعفينى 

لانى بقفل موضوعات 


ف خايفة على موضوعك الحلو من اجاباتى الصريحة 

كمان اصدقائى اللدودين كتير اوى بسبب ارائى احمممممممممممم

خافى على اخضرارك يا حبى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

zama قال:


> و أنا رأيئ من رأى أخويا *كيوبيد ..*
> 
> *تحياتى روزى ..*


 

اوك يا زاما من الحلقة القادمة ان شاء الله ههههههههههه

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *متابع..*
> 
> **​


 

اوك يا جوجو تنورنا بوجودك الجميل


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2010)

> بس يا ريت تعفينى
> 
> لانى بقفل موضوعات
> 
> ...


معاكي مابقتش عارف نفسي
وديما بسأل نفسي سؤال
هل انا مابفهمش ولا ديما بفهمك غلط...؟؟؟
مش عارف
بس ارجح اني ديما مابفهمش ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> انا بايد راى كيوبيد
> 
> روزى شخصية شخصية
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ليه بس يا قمر

دي اسئلة هتبقي عليكي مش هنتكلم فيها عن حد ولا نجيب سيرة حد خالص مش تقلقي يا حبي

انا اسئلتي بسيطة مش صعبة يعني هتنجحي بمقبول هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2010)

*فكره جميله خالص يا روزايتى ومفيش مشكله ابدأ ى الاول مع اسميشيل علشان التركيز يبقى مع  حد واحد والناس تعرف تتابع بسهوله 
يلا ورينا احلى شغل اذاعه يا قمررر
بالتوفيق *


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *فكره جميله خالص يا روزايتى ومفيش مشكله ابدأ ى الاول مع اسميشيل علشان التركيز يبقى مع حد واحد والناس تعرف تتابع بسهوله *
> *يلا ورينا احلى شغل اذاعه يا قمررر*
> *بالتوفيق *


 

ميرسي لكي يا دونا يا حبي

دايما كده مشجعاني يا قمر

حاضر انا هبدأ مع اسميشال عشان خايفه من الامتحان هههههههههه

يلا يا اسميشال استعدي رجعالك بعد فاصل اعلاني ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

*ونبدأ مع بعض اولي حلقاتنا مع العضوه المباركه*

*اسميشال*

*اولا احب ارحب بيكي معانا يا قمر في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة واتمني لكي قضاء اجمل الاوقات معانا*

*احب اعرف اسميشال عن قرب اكتر*

*يعني انتي برج ايه؟*

*متزوجه بقالك كام سنه؟*

*احب الاكلات اللي بتعرفي تعمليها ايه ؟ والا مش بتحبي دخول المطبخ قول بصراحه ههههههههه*

*ما هي اكتر الالوان المفضلة ليكي؟*

*اكتر ترنيمة بتأثر فيكي اوي؟*

*امتي اسميشال تنزل دموعها؟*

*امتي حسيتي بالحب من اللي حواليكي يعني اشرحيلي موقف حصل معاكي وبين ليكي حب اللي حواليكي؟*

*الحياه بتمثلك ايه؟*

*انا بقول تجاوبي علي دول الاول*

*ولينا عوده مره اخري*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكره جميله خالص يا روزايتى ومفيش مشكله ابدأ ى الاول مع اسميشيل علشان التركيز يبقى مع حد واحد والناس تعرف تتابع بسهوله *
> *يلا ورينا احلى شغل اذاعه يا قمررر*
> *بالتوفيق *


 






ما عاش ولا كان اللى يبدا قبل دونا 

العين متعلاش على الحاجب 

وحتى روك مقسمها طبقات 


احمر 

برتقالى 

اصفر 

اخضر 

ازرق 

وانا بقى بتمسك بنظام روك الطبقى 


بحب التزم بالقوانين (واخد بالك يا روك )

دونا الاول 
وبعدين 

الغلبانة المشاغبة اللى جنب الحيط


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههه

يلا يا اسميشال خلاص احنا علي الهوا

وانا بدأت والاسئلة ليكي بلاش خم هههههههههه

يلا يا قمر جاوبي


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2010)

*متهربيش من الامتحان يا مشاغبه انتى ياما سألتينا ولسه بتسألينا الدور عليكى يلا هههه
يثبت​ ​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *متهربيش من الامتحان يا مشاغبه انتى ياما سألتينا ولسه بتسألينا الدور عليكى يلا هههه​*
> 
> *يثبت​*​


 

الله عليكي يا دونا هو ده الكلام

عايزه تهرب من الاجابات 

بس علي مين كلنا وراكي لحد ماتجاوبي:beee:ههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (8 أبريل 2010)

فكرة عسل زيك يا سكرة 
متابعة :08:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> فكرة عسل زيك يا سكرة ​
> 
> متابعة :08:​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا زيزا يا عسوله

تنوري الموضوع كله يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

خبر  وفكرة جميلة  يا روزي

متشوقين للحلقة الاولى 

الرب يبارك كل خطواتك


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> خبر وفكرة جميلة يا روزي
> 
> متشوقين للحلقة الاولى
> 
> الرب يبارك كل خطواتك


 

ربنا يخليك يا كليمو

انا بدأت اهو بأسئلة بسيطة

وبعدين التقيل ورا هههههههههه بس يلا بقي لما اسميشال تجاوب ويلا محتاجين اسئلة من الاعضااااااااء اللي عايزين يسألوا اسميشال عن اي سؤال يتفضلوا الحلقة دي عشانها


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ونبدأ مع بعض اولي حلقاتنا مع العضوه المباركه*​
> 
> *اسميشال*​
> *اولا احب ارحب بيكي معانا يا قمر في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة واتمني لكي قضاء اجمل الاوقات معانا*​
> ...


 






مش عارفة حاسة 
احساس ثمرة الطماطم لما بتتعصر 


اللى بنعملة فى الناس 

احممممممممممممممممممممممم
بقول الطيب احسن 
انا كمان مستنية معاكى 



*دونا نبيل* 


المشاركة الجاية ​


----------



## mero_engel (8 أبريل 2010)

*ايه الافكار الجميله دي يا روزي*
*متابعه معاكو*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا روزي
هل في مداخلة تليفونية من المشاهدين؟
متابع
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة لذيذة ياروزى
ومتابعة طبعا​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مش عارفة حاسة
> احساس ثمرة الطماطم لما بتتعصر ​
> 
> اللى بنعملة فى الناس ​
> ...


 
ههههههههههه اه يا قمر دونا بعديكي وانا هبلغ عن الحلقة القادمة

بس مش تقلقي مش هسيبك غير لما اخلص اللي عندي كله كله :beee:ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ايه الافكار الجميله دي يا روزي*
> 
> *متابعه معاكو*​


 

نورتينا يا قمر

مرورك الجميل اسعدني


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا روزي*
> *هل في مداخلة تليفونية من المشاهدين؟*
> *متابع*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


 

ههههههههههه اه يا ماجد اللي عايز يسأل يتفضل الحلقة مفتوحه للجميع 

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فكرة لذيذة ياروزى​*
> 
> *ومتابعة طبعا*​


 

ميرسي يا قمر لكلامك الرقيق زيك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم نستكمل اولي حلقاتنا مع العضوه الجميلة اسميشال*​ 
*احب اعرف عنك اكتر *​ 
** كم عدد اخواتك؟*​ 
** كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*​ 
** ما هي مهنة زوجك؟*​ 
** ماهو اقرب شخص لكي من افراد اسرتك؟ ولماذا؟*​ 
** هل تزوجتي عن حب ام زواج تقليدي؟*​ 
** ماهو شعورك بأول طفل لكي؟*​ 
** اكتر مثل عجبك وحسيتي انه فعلا ده اللي بيحصل يعني مثل اقتنعتي بيه؟*​ 
** هل نظرتك للحب اتغيرت عن زمان والا ظلت كما هي؟*​ 
** انتي خريجة ايه؟*​ 
** ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟*​ 
** ماهو لون شعرك؟*​ 

** اوصفيلي الاعضاء دول علي حسب معرفتك بيهم *​ 
*دونا نبيل*​ 
*كليمو*​ 
*ميرنا*​ 
*بسم الصليب*​ 
*وفاصل ونستكمل *​


----------



## حبة خردل (9 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميييييل اووووي يا روزيتااااا

تسجيل حضور

متابعة​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> موضوع جميييييل اووووي يا روزيتااااا​
> 
> تسجيل حضور​
> 
> متابعة​


 

تنوري يا قمر

ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2010)

_*دوناااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*مظاهرة فى حب دونااااااااااااااااا*_
_*بجد احلى حاجة فى موضوعيك اختى روزى *_
_*انيك اختارتى شخصية بجد مفيش حد فى المنتدى *_
_*لا يحمل لها  غير     الكثير من الحب والمودة*_
_*ومتااااااااااااااااابع*_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*دوناااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> 
> _*مظاهرة فى حب دونااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*بجد احلى حاجة فى موضوعيك اختى روزى *_
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا جون علي المتابعه

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*دوناااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*مظاهرة فى حب دونااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*بجد احلى حاجة فى موضوعيك اختى روزى *_
> _*انيك اختارتى شخصية بجد مفيش حد فى المنتدى *_
> ...



*يلهووى عليك يا جون عاوز تدبسنى فى اسئله وخلاص ههههه
اللقاء دلوقتى مع اسميشيال بس هى بتتقل علينا لكن على مين هتيجى وهتكمل :t30:*


----------



## asmicheal (9 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم نستكمل اولي حلقاتنا مع العضوه الجميلة اسميشال*​
> 
> *احب اعرف عنك اكتر *​
> ** كم عدد اخواتك؟*
> ...


 


:download:

نستكمل مع *دونا نبيل* 

اللى بنعملة فى الناس 


*ميرنا *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127896



*دونا *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128863


*كليمو *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129266




طالع على عنينا 

على راى الد اصدقائى 

علية العوض ومنة العوض 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*

*نووووووووووو يا اسميشال انتي لسه علي الهوا وانا مش خلصت*

*لسه كتير كتير ههههههههههههههه*

*فاصل ونواصل مع اسميشال يلا اشربي العصير ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

*عدنا بعد الفاصل*​ 
*عايزه اعرف اسميشال بتقضي يومها ازاي؟*​ 
*اكتر مكان حسيتي فيه بارتيحاح وراحة نفسية؟*​ 
*بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟*​ 
*وياتري بتعترفي باستمرار ؟*​ 
*ماهي هواياتك لما كنتي في الكلية؟*​ 
*بتقتنعي ان في صداقة حقيقية في الايام دي؟*​ 
*هقولك صفات وانتي تصنفيها علي اعضاء المنتدي*​ 
** خجول*​ 

**رومانسي*​ 

** رقيق المشاعر*​ 
** متدين*​ 
** محترم وخدوم*​ 
** متواضع*​ 
** دمه خفيف*​ 

** مثقف جدا*​ 

*نصيحة تحبي توجيهيا لشخص عايزه اعرف مين الشخص وايه هي النصيحة؟*​ 
*بتصحي الساعه كام وبتنامي كام؟*​ 
*ماهي وجهة نظرك في شباب اليومين دول بما ان اولادك من الشباب يعني؟*​ 
*اكتر قسم بتحبي تفتحيه اول حاجه ايه هو؟*​ 
*اكتر عضو بتتأثري بمواضيعه؟*​ 
*مين شفيعك؟*​ 
*قوليلي نكته عجبتك؟*​ 
*موقف حصلك مضحك ومش قادره تنسيه ؟*​ 
*يا تري وانتي في ايام الدراسة كنتي بنوته شقية والا هادية؟*​ 
*ماذا تعني الخدمة في حياة اسميشال؟*​ 
*واخيرا*​ 
*اوصفيلي اسميشال في عبارات قليلة؟*

*ماهي الصفات التي تجذب اسميشال في تصرفات الشباب؟*

*وبرضه عايزه اعرف ايه الصفات اللي بتلفت نظرك في البنات؟*

*نصيحة تقوليها لبنات المنتدي ؟*​ 
*جاوبي يلا يا قمر عشان شكلي كده هرحمك عشان خلصت ههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2010)

*بجد بموت فى كلامك اسميشال وبحب ارائك جدا جدا*
*شقاوة بعقل بحكمة ربنا يحافظ عليكى*
*ومتاااااابعة  *


----------



## asmicheal (9 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنا بعد الفاصل*​
> 
> *:download:*​
> 
> ...


 








*هييييييييييييييييييييييييية *​
*دونا نبيل ت*
*تعيش *
*ت*​
*تعيش* ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*وطبعا استمتعنا جدا مع العضوه الشقية*

*اسميشال*

*نورتي اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة واتمنالك كل سعادة وحب في حياتك*

*فاصل وتابعونا مع ضيف جديد*

*وهي ارق واجمل شخصية عرفتها في المنتدي*

*هي*


*هي*



*دوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


*فتابعونااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعت معاكم من جديد واحب ارحب بالضيفة الجميلة *

*دونا*

*اهلا بيكي يا دونا في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة  *

*احب بقي اتعرف علي دونا عن قرب اكتر*

*انتي عندك كام سنه؟*

*خريجة ايه؟*

*ربة منزل والا موظفه؟*

*برج ايه؟*

*ماهو تاريخ ميلادك؟*

*لونك المفضل؟*

*هواياتك؟*

*عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟*

*ماهو لون شعرك وبشرتك؟*

*اكتر شئ يفرح دونا ايه؟*

*وبرضه عايزه اعرف ايه اللي ممكن يخلي دونا تبكي؟*

*يلا يا حبي جاوبي *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2010)

_*بعتذر عن التأخير فى الحضور علشان الطريق كان زحمه هههههه*_

*اهلا بيكى يا روزايتى انتى وكل المستمعين ههههههه​*
*انتي عندك كام سنه؟
وليه الاحراج ده هههه
بصى البطاقه بتقول 36 بس مش عارفه ليه محدش شافنى بيدينى سنى 
غالبا العيب من البطاقه 
خريجة ايه؟
بكالوريوس ادارة اعمال وكمبيوتر 
ربة منزل والا موظفه؟
ربة منزل ومنتدى هههه
برج ايه؟
برجى بينطح اللى بيعصبه 
تفتكروا يبقى ايه ؟؟ هههههه
ماهو تاريخ ميلادك؟
24/4
لونك المفضل؟
الاحمر علشان خاطر عيون الاهلى

هواياتك؟
اسأ لى قسم كتابات وهو يرد عليكى 
وكمان بعشق السباحه ولعب الباسكت بس دى هوايات خاصه  بفصل الصيف بس 
عدد افراد اسرتك؟
3
استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟
الكاجوال وبعشق الجينز بكل الوانه وموديلاته وصيحاته 
ماهو لون شعرك وبشرتك؟
شعرى يميل للاحمرار محدش يتخض هههه
وبشرتى بيضاء شتاءً وضايعه صيفاً بسبب البيسين ههههه
اكتر شئ يفرح دونا ايه؟
لما دونتى بتكون متفوقه فى دراستها ولما بيكون بالى مرتاح وكل اللى حواليا مبسوطين 
وبرضه عايزه اعرف ايه اللي ممكن يخلي دونا تبكي؟

انا دموعى قريبه اقل شى بيخلينى ابكى حتى لو فيلم عربى قديم  أو موقف حصل قدامى لاى حد
 خلاويص ولا لسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*

*منورة يا حبي الاذاعة*

*وعرفتك انتي برج*

*الثور *

* ده برج طيوب وجميل خالص وصفاته الجميلة كلها فيكي يا قمر*

*بس ايه خلاويص دي هو احنا لحقنا يا دونا*

*بلاش كده سبيني لو سمحتي براحتي هههههههههههه*

*فاصل ونستكمل مع دونا علي الهوا مباشرة من اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2010)

*المهم تكونوا بتدفعوا كويس فى الاخر وباليورو لو سمحتى ههههه
معاكى للسنه الجايه يا قمررر  *


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههه*


*عيوني ليكي يا دونا يا حبيبتي*

*ده كفاية زوقك وطيبة قلبك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا تاني علي الهوا مباشرة*​ 
*ولسه معانا الجميلة*​ 
*دوناااااااااااااا*​ 


*اتعرفتي علي شريك حياتك ازاي؟*​ 
*واوصفيلي شعورك ساعة اول لقاء بينكم ؟ ههههههههه يلا هرجعك شوية لذكرياتك الجميلة*​ 
*عايزه دونا توصفلي احساسها لما اتقالتلك كلمة ماما؟*​ 
*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*​ 
*وايه هي اكلاتك المفضلة ليكي ولاسرتك؟*​ 
*ماهي اكتر الاكلات التي تمتاز بها دونا؟*​ 
*ايه اكتر ترنيمة بتتأثري بيها؟*​ 
*مزمور دايما تقرأيه وقت الضيق؟*​ 
*موقف حصلك وبعدها حسيتي بحب اللي حواليكي وان ربنا مد ايده بسرعه؟*​ 
*لو يرجع بيكي الزمن ايه اللي هتعمليه وايه اللي مش هتعمليه؟*​ 

*جاوبي براحتك يا قمراية ونستكمل *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أبريل 2010)

*جاامد جداا يا روزى
وبسجل متابعة فى حوار دونا بقا:d​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2010)

*للاسف ملحقتش اسال اسماشيال 
بس تتعوض فى دونا
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2010)

*اتعرفتي علي شريك حياتك ازاي؟

اتعرفت عليه وانا فى رحله مع اسرتى
واوصفيلي شعورك ساعة اول لقاء بينكم ؟ ههههههههه يلا هرجعك شوية لذكرياتك الجميلة
شعور بالغيظ لانى افتكرته بيعاكسنى وكنت نفسى اتخانق معاه هههههههه
عايزه دونا توصفلي احساسها لما اتقالتلك كلمة ماما؟
حقيقى اروع احساس لما الام تتابع اولادها وهما بيكبروا وكل يوم بتتغير فيهم حاجه 
 يااااه فكرتينى بايام ما كانت بتقولى الكلمه دى
دلوقتى بتندهلى باسمى بدون حفظ الالقاب هههههههه
ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟
انا من عشاق الكابتشينووووو بكل نكهاته وا نواعه 

وايه هي اكلاتك المفضلة ليكي ولاسرتك؟

انا بحب اللحوم وخصوصا الضانى ويا سلام لو كباب وانا اللى عاملاه هههههه
ماهي اكتر الاكلات التي تمتاز بها دونا؟

بدون غرور انا شطوره فى المطبخ ومش بس المطبخ المصرى لا كذا مطبخ وحتى الصينى ليا فيه صولات وجولات 
ايه اكتر ترنيمة بتتأثري بيها؟

كل ترانيم هايدى منتصر بعشقهااااااا وخصوصا ترانيم البوم خلينى اعيش
مزمور دايما تقرأيه وقت الضيق؟
المزمور العاشر وده بارشاد مرشدتى الروحيه الجميله حبيبتى الغاليه امه

موقف حصلك وبعدها حسيتي بحب اللي حواليكي وان ربنا مد ايده بسرعه؟
مش موقف واحد كتييييييييييير هنا لما بمر بموقف او  مشكله  بحس باهتمام كل اخواتى وبمتابعتهم اليوميه ليا بحس بطوفان حب بيغمرنى وبيبدل حالتى للافضل 

لو يرجع بيكي الزمن ايه اللي هتعمليه وايه اللي مش هتعمليه؟

اللى كنت هعمله انى ههاجر لاى بلد بعيد عن هنا 
اللى مكنتش هعمله انى مكنتش هسيب خدمتى فى الكنيسه واضعف قدام المشاكل لان ده هروب مش مناسب لشخصيتى *
*هو البرنامج ده خالى من المشاريب ولا ايه ههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أبريل 2010)

*واحد كابتشينووووو لـــ دونا على حساب المذيعة( روزى طبعا:d)
انتى تؤمرى ياقمر​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه

كنت لسه هطلب كابتشينو بجد ههههههههههههه

انتي عسوله يا سندورة كويس اصلي مكنتش قدام الجهاز خليكي متابعة بقي عشان الظروف الطارقة بتاعتي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

*ونطلع مع فاصل سريع ونستكمل باقي حلقتنا الشيقة مع *

*دونااااااااااااا*

*يلا يا دونا اشربي الكابتشينو عشان نستكمل ههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (10 أبريل 2010)

*تسجيل مُتابعة للقمر الى مُستضفينه وبيشرب كابتشينو ده *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أبريل 2010)

*اى خدمة ياروزى
اعملى حسابى فى مرتب بقا
ولا هشتغل ببلاش
ههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *تسجيل مُتابعة للقمر الى مُستضفينه وبيشرب كابتشينو ده *


 

هههههههههه منورة يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اى خدمة ياروزى​*
> *اعملى حسابى فى مرتب بقا*
> *ولا هشتغل ببلاش*
> 
> *ههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه لا يا حبي في مرتب في تقلقي


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

عدنا مع دونا علي الهوا مباشرة

اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنه؟

شايفه نفسك اتغيرتي عن زمان من خلال التجارب والا لا؟

هل سبق ليكي وجرحتي حد بقصد او بدون قصد؟

هل سبق وشخص جرحك جرح عميق لا ينسي؟

ايه دونا دايما بترددها يوميا؟

اخبار حياتك الروحية ايه؟

اوصفيلي الاعضاء دول من وجهة نظرك

* النهيسي

* كوكو مان

اني بل

راجعة ليسوع

النور الجديد

هقولك صفات وانتي تصنفيها علي اعضاء المنتدي

* الطيب 

* رقيق وحساس

متواضع

نشيط

متميز بمواضيعه

ذات حضور 

واضح وغير مجامل


وفي انتظار دونا للاجابة

فتابعونا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنا مع دونا علي الهوا مباشرة
> 
> *ميرررسى خالص على الكابتشينووو
> احلى حاجه فيه انه على حسابك ههههه*
> ...



*هو  مفيش كابتشينو تانى هههههه*​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

اعذريني يا روزي لم استطع ان اتابعكي من الأول لأني مشغولة بتنزيل المواضيع وعم أكفي الموسوعات ..
لكن الذي اعرفه عنكي انك صاحبة قلب حي ينبض بالحب للجميع وصاحبة تميز خلاق وواضح ..
وأحاسيس مميزة ....
مميز موضوعك وأعتقد أنه سيلقى بالمتابعة الجادة ....
أحبكي وأحب اسلوبك الرائع ونقاء افكارك يا حلووووووة


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

اسمحيلي يا روزي العزيزة أخذ مكانك للحظات ....

وأسأل دونا عن روزي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> اسمحيلي يا روزي العزيزة أخذ مكانك للحظات ....
> 
> وأسأل دونا عن روزي ؟؟؟؟؟



*روزى دى بنوته جميله وحبوبه وانا مش ممكن انسى ابداً سؤالها عنى باستمرار وقت ضيقتى واهتمامها بانها تطمن عليا والصور المعزيه جدااا اللى كانت بتبعتهالى على الخاص واللى كنت بعتبرها رسايل تعزيه ليا عن طريقها
ربنا يعوضها ويعوضك يا انى بل 
بحبكوا خالص :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *روزى دى بنوته جميله وحبوبه وانا مش ممكن انسى ابداً سؤالها عنى باستمرار وقت ضيقتى واهتمامها بانها تطمن عليا والصور المعزيه جدااا اللى كانت بتبعتهالى على الخاص واللى كنت بعتبرها رسايل تعزيه ليا عن طريقها*
> *ربنا يعوضها ويعوضك يا انى بل *
> *بحبكوا خالص :love_letter_open:*


 
واحنا بنحبك يا احلى دونا ..
لكن بجد أشعر بخجل لاني لم أعرف ضيقتكي..
ولكني فرحةلوقوف العزيزة الغالية روزي معك..
فنحن جميعا" جسد واااحد يتألم لتألم أي عضو آخر 
ووعد اني اطمئن عليكي عزيزتي
احبك بضمير صادق


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

وسؤالي لروزي ؟؟
ايه حسيت لما وقفت موقف راااااائع مع دونا ..وايه رأيها شخصيا" بحضن المنتدى وحكيمته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أبريل 2010)

*جامد يا روزى
متابعه معاكوووووووووووا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2010)

*شوية اسئله كدا على السريع
من بعد اذن روزى طبعا

واحد كابتشينو الاؤل لدونا عشان اول مره اسالها 







اوصفيلى الحب من وجهة نظرك والجرح والخيانه وصف دقيق وغير مختصر

لما بيحصل مشكله فى المنتدى بيبقى نفسك تعملى ايه ؟

لما تعرفى عن حد من المنتدى انو حد مش كويس هل بتجتنبى التعامل معاه ولا بتعملى ايه؟

لما عضو مبارك او محاور او مشرف بينزل لرتبة عضو عادى احساسك بيكون ايه؟

اخيرا اتمنى اسمع رأيك وبكل صراحه ووضوح عنى
 طبعا مش عاوز مميزات فيا لانى مفيش مميزات هههههههه
احب اسمع منك لو فى انتقاد تحبى توجههلى
واتمنالك برنامج اذاعى ممتع هههههههه


*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو  مفيش كابتشينو تانى هههههه*​





*يخراشى هو محدش جابلك تانى
اية الناس البخيلة دى هههههههه
واحد كابتشينو لـــ دونا مخصووووووص
انا اللى بفتكر اهو:t30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *شوية اسئله كدا على السريع
> من بعد اذن روزى طبعا
> 
> واحد كابتشينو الاؤل لدونا عشان اول مره اسالها
> ...




*يعنى بعد الرشوه عاوزنى اقول عليك ايه هههههه
لا حقيقى يا كيوبيد انت انسان جميل اى حد بيقرب منك ويعرفك كويس يحس اد ايه انت بتحب اخواتك ووفى لاصدقائك ويمكن مش كتير يعرفوا انك انسان حساس بالزياده 
بتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى حياتك وانا احب دايما اشوفك فرحان وناجح
 وبشكرك على مداخلتك التليفونيه الجميله دى  وعلى احلى كابتشينووو ههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يخراشى هو محدش جابلك تانى
> اية الناس البخيلة دى هههههههه
> واحد كابتشينو لـــ دونا مخصووووووص
> انا اللى بفتكر اهو:t30:*​



*اه شفتى يا سندريلا يادوبك مشربتش الا عشره 
يرضيكى كده هههه*


----------



## dark_angel (11 أبريل 2010)

*انا متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع جميل اوى البرنامج ده*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> اعذريني يا روزي لم استطع ان اتابعكي من الأول لأني مشغولة بتنزيل المواضيع وعم أكفي الموسوعات ..
> لكن الذي اعرفه عنكي انك صاحبة قلب حي ينبض بالحب للجميع وصاحبة تميز خلاق وواضح ..
> وأحاسيس مميزة ....
> مميز موضوعك وأعتقد أنه سيلقى بالمتابعة الجادة ....
> أحبكي وأحب اسلوبك الرائع ونقاء افكارك يا حلووووووة


 

ربنا يخليكي يا اني يا حبيبتي

انتي منورة المنتدي كله وبجد كلك زوق وبموت فيكي

وقريب هتكوني معايا هنا في الاذاعة وهنتعرف علي شخصيتك الرقيقة اكتر واكتر


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *روزى دى بنوته جميله وحبوبه وانا مش ممكن انسى ابداً سؤالها عنى باستمرار وقت ضيقتى واهتمامها بانها تطمن عليا والصور المعزيه جدااا اللى كانت بتبعتهالى على الخاص واللى كنت بعتبرها رسايل تعزيه ليا عن طريقها*
> *ربنا يعوضها ويعوضك يا انى بل *
> *بحبكوا خالص :love_letter_open:*


 
ياااه يا دون هو انا عملت حاجه

بجد احرجتيني يارتني كنت اقدر اعمل اي شئ ومبسوطه انك بقيتي احسن والضيقة خلصت علي خير

وربنا يفرحك ويسعد ايامك دايما يا حبي انا بموووووووووووووت فيكي يا دونا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> وسؤالي لروزي ؟؟
> ايه حسيت لما وقفت موقف راااااائع مع دونا ..وايه رأيها شخصيا" بحضن المنتدى وحكيمته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

دونا شخصية انا مش اعرفها عن قرب لكن حسيت من بعض مشاركاتها في مواضيعي انها انسانه بجد رقيقة وحساسة وكفاية حب الاعضاء ليها

وبجد كان نفسي اخفف عنها بأي شئ لكن مكنتش عارفه غير اني اطمن عليها وهي كمان زوق اوي كانت ترد دايما بالرسايل وتطمني علي اخبارها

بجد عظيمة اوي ربنا يسعدها


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جامد يا روزى​*
> 
> *متابعه معاكوووووووووووا*​


 

تنوري يا كوكي يا قمراية


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *شوية اسئله كدا على السريع*
> *من بعد اذن روزى طبعا*
> 
> *واحد كابتشينو الاؤل لدونا عشان اول مره اسالها *
> ...


 

طبعا يا مينا تتفضل يا جميل وكله يتفضل الاذاعة تحت امر المستمعين ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

dark_angel قال:


> *انا متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع جميل اوى البرنامج ده*​


 

الجميل متابعتك معانا

منور الاذاعة


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2010)

*يلا يا دونا عشان الحلقة قربت علي الانتهاااااااااء*

*احب اختم معاكي حديثي بأسئلة خفيفة عشان مش تزهقي مني هههههههههه*

*هقولك عبارات وانتي تصنفيها علي حسب اللي انتي تحبيه مش شرط اعضاء المنتدي يعني عموما*

*تقولي لمين *

*اشكرك*

*مش هنساك*

*جرحتني*

*خليني معاك*

*سامحني*

*بحبك*

*مقدرش انساك*

*نفسي اشوفك*


*ايه اكتر اقسام المنتدي اللي دونا مواظبة علي المتابعة فيها طبعا غير اقسامك يعني من باقي الاقسام؟*

*اول لما تدخلي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجه؟*

*بتنامي كام ساعه في اليوم؟*

*اوصفيلي يومك بيمشي ازاي من الصبح لحد النوم ؟ ههههههههههه بالتفصيل يا دونا بلاش نخم*

*عايزه اعرف دونا بتتمني ايه في المستقبل ونفسك يتحقق؟*

*مين شفيعك؟*

*عرفتي ازاي منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*وبقالك كام سنة في المنتدي؟*



*واخيرا يا دونا عايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في البرنامج وفي الاسئلة؟*

*اتمني انه يكون عجبك يا قمر واستمتعتي معانا زي ما احنا استمتعنا معاكي وبحضورك الجميل*

*يلا اشربي العصير وجاوبي هههههههههه*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياااه يا دون هو انا عملت حاجه
> 
> بجد احرجتيني يارتني كنت اقدر اعمل اي شئ ومبسوطه انك بقيتي احسن والضيقة خلصت علي خير
> 
> وربنا يفرحك ويسعد ايامك دايما يا حبي انا بموووووووووووووت فيكي يا دونا يا قمر





روزي86 قال:


> دونا شخصية انا مش اعرفها عن قرب لكن حسيت من بعض مشاركاتها في مواضيعي انها انسانه بجد رقيقة وحساسة وكفاية حب الاعضاء ليها
> 
> وبجد كان نفسي اخفف عنها بأي شئ لكن مكنتش عارفه غير اني اطمن عليها وهي كمان زوق اوي كانت ترد دايما بالرسايل وتطمني علي اخبارها
> 
> بجد عظيمة اوي ربنا يسعدها



*ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى كلامك جميل وطالع من القلب وبيدل على انك شخصيه رقيقه وحبوبه 
ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى يا قمرايه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2010)

الاذاعة المدرسية شغالة تمام
عاوز اعرف الاول روزى هو قية طابور الاول ولااية
غشان تتاكدى ان الكل سامع الاذاغة هههههههههه
لابجد فكرة جمييلة وشقية روزى
متابع باهتمام قوى الاحداث


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *يلا يا دونا عشان الحلقة قربت علي الانتهاااااااااء*
> 
> *احب اختم معاكي حديثي بأسئلة خفيفة عشان مش تزهقي مني هههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*لو مفيش كابتشينووووو مش هسجل اجاباتى بقى هه :smil8:*

*ههههههههه
ميرررسى خالص يا اجمل روزايه ومتابعه معاكى كل اللى جاااااى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى كلامك جميل وطالع من القلب وبيدل على انك شخصيه رقيقه وحبوبه *
> *ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى يا قمرايه :love_letter_open:*


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ارق واجمل دونا

كلامك انتي جميل اوي يا حبي وانا بجد مبسوطه خالص بيه


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> الاذاعة المدرسية شغالة تمام
> عاوز اعرف الاول روزى هو قية طابور الاول ولااية
> غشان تتاكدى ان الكل سامع الاذاغة هههههههههه
> لابجد فكرة جمييلة وشقية روزى
> متابع باهتمام قوى الاحداث


 

هههههههههه بس يا جرجس احنا علي الهوا بلاش دوشه ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا جميل علي كلامك ده ويلا تابع بقي معانا بلاش الكسل ده  ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لو مفيش كابتشينووووو مش هسجل اجاباتى بقى هه :smil8:*
> 
> *ههههههههه*
> *ميرررسى خالص يا اجمل روزايه ومتابعه معاكى كل اللى جاااااى :love_letter_open:*


 

ميرس يا ارق واجمل دونا

حقيقي سعدت جدا بالقاء الجميل ده واتعرفت عليكي اكتر

نورتي الاذاعة يا قمر

واشربي كابتشينو علي حسابي في ختام البرنامج ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

*احب ارحب بأجمل مشاهدين معانا في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*حلقة جديدة واتمني انها تعجبكم*

*حبيت اختار شخصية محبوبة ومعروف عنه الزوق والاحترام في كل تعاملاته *

*ضيف الاذاعة انهارده *

*هو*


*هو*



*العضو المبارك*


*youhnna*


*اهلا وسهلا بيك يا يوحنا في اذاعة المنتدي اتمني انك تستمتع معانا وتقضي احلي الاوقات*

*فاصل ونعود مع ضيفنا الجميل *​


----------



## youhnna (12 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا روزي على التقديم الجميل

متعودين طبعا على كل حلو منك*


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *احب ارحب بأجمل مشاهدين معانا في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​
> 
> *حلقة جديدة واتمني انها تعجبكم*​
> *حبيت اختار شخصية محبوبة ومعروف عنه الزوق والاحترام في كل تعاملاته *​
> ...


 
ضيف مميز بجد .... 
اهلا" بيك يا يوحنا 
اسئلة جامدة جداااا" 
ياروزي ههههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (12 أبريل 2010)

يلا يا روزى كملى 
عايزين نسلم على جون و نقوله منور المحطة كلها ​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

ايوة نحب نتعرف على يوحنا 

اختيار موفق يا ارق رقيقات المنتدى 

عاوزين بقى اسئلة

 طحن انتقامية محورية محورة 

  زى اللى كنتى بتساليها لى 
واكتر 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا لك راى تانى يا ابو ديفيد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شكراااااااااا روزي على التقديم الجميل*
> 
> *متعودين طبعا على كل حلو منك*


 

شكرا ليك انت يا اجمل ضيف

ويلا مش عندنا وقت ثواني وهنطلع علي الهوا مباشرة هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ضيف مميز بجد ....
> اهلا" بيك يا يوحنا
> اسئلة جامدة جداااا"
> ياروزي ههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه عيوني يا اني 

ده انا هسأل واسأل ههههههههههههه

مش هرحمه:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> يلا يا روزى كملى​
> 
> عايزين نسلم على جون و نقوله منور المحطة كلها ​


 

انا جيت اهو يا حبي

حاضر هنبدأ


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ايوة نحب نتعرف على يوحنا
> 
> اختيار موفق يا ارق رقيقات المنتدى
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههه منورة يا قمر

وان شاء الله نستمتع كلنا مع حوار يوحنا

واوعدك اني هسأله في كل شئ ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل*

*ونبدأ اسئلة مع العضو الجميل*

*يوحنا*

*في البداية عايزاك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين  بما ان الكل في اشتياق للتعرف عليك يبقي يلا بقي بالتفصيل هههههه*

*يعني الاسم *

*والسن*

*وتاريخ الميلاد*

*والمؤهل*

*مكان الاقامة*

*هل انت تعمل ولو بتعمل ماهي الوظيفة؟*

*ما هو لونك المفضل؟*

*استايل اختياراتك للملابس ايه؟*

*مقاسك كام في الاحذية؟ هههههههههههه*

*لون شعرك وبشرتك ايه؟ هههههههه *

*وزنك كام؟*

*طولك كام؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ماهي الاكله المفضلة؟*

*وقت فراغك بتقضيه في ايه غير المنتدي طبعا؟ هههههههه*


*هل انت متزوج ام اعزب؟*


*اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة؟*

*جاوب علي دول ونستكمل بعد الفاصل *

*فتابعونا*



​


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2010)

*الاسم يوحنا
السن 37

الحالة اعزب بس اسمشيال خلتنى ابو ديفيد

المكان مصر

الوظيفة مهندس زراعى وعندى محل زراعى ههههههههههه

لونى المفضل  الازرق والاسود والاخضر 

اختيارى للملابس  كلاسيك عموما بس مش بحب البدل

*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أبريل 2010)

شغل جامد يا روزاية 
الله ينور بجد 
واختيارات موفقة لاعضاء عساسيل 
ربنا معاكوا 
متابعة ​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *الاسم يوحنا*
> *السن 37*
> 
> *الحالة اعزب بس اسمشيال خلتنى ابو ديفيد*
> ...


 

:download:

عاوزين نعرف بقى 

ازاى بقيت ابو ديفيد :t30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (13 أبريل 2010)

ما جاوبت على الشق الأخير من السؤال ههههههههههه يا يوحنا


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> عاوزين نعرف بقى
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
من عضوة مميزة وشقية
قالتلى مبروك ديفيد يابو ديفيد
ههههههههههههه
مش هقول هى مين*


----------



## اني بل (13 أبريل 2010)

سؤال ؟؟؟
ايه احب الأعضاء الى قلبك ( القريب اوووي )؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ما جاوبت على الشق الأخير من السؤال ههههههههههه يا يوحنا



*بجد وقتى كله بالشغل حتى بكتب فى المنتدى وانا بالشغل
عشان كدة اغلب المواضيع طيارى وردود مختصرة فى الغالب

اما عن الحب؟  ممكن يكون بعد الاربعين هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> سؤال ؟؟؟
> ايه احب الأعضاء الى قلبك ( القريب اوووي )؟؟؟



*بحبهم كلهم بجد بس هقول كليموووووووووووووو
خايف ينجح فى اتنخابات محبة الاعضاء ومحدش يعرف يكلمة ههههههههههههههههههه
شخصية جميلة فعلا*


----------



## اني بل (13 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *بحبهم كلهم بجد بس هقول كليموووووووووووووو*
> *خايف ينجح فى اتنخابات محبة الاعضاء ومحدش يعرف يكلمة ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شخصية جميلة فعلا*


يا عم يا بختك ياكليمووو
على العموم انتوا شخصيتين حلوين وبتنحبوا 
وربنا يبارككم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رائع يا روزي يا قمر 
اعزريني مشفتوش غير دلوقتي لان مكنتش بعرف ادخل كان المنتدي محجوب عني والحمد للة روك حل المشكلة 
بجد ذكية وكمان مختارة ناس جميلة خالص 
احب اسجل ان ردود دونا حسيت اني انا اللي بتكلم مش عارفة لية 
يمكن لانها  نفس ارائي في حجات كتير 
انا متابعة 
منور يا يوحنا 
عوزاكي تعصري الناس يا قمر لغاية ما يطلعو اعضاء صغيرين ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

عاوزين راجعة ليسوع المرة الجاية 

يا ارق روزى 

ولى اقتراح 

خللى شخصية نسائية بعدها شخصية نسائية بعدها بقى شخصية نسائية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد 
شخصية نسائية 
بعدها شخصية رجالية


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أبريل 2010)

*لية بس كدة يا اسماشيل 
حرام عليكي يا حبيبتي 
هو انا عملت فيكي حاجة وحشة 
لا بجد مينفعش دنا يوم بعرف ادخل المنتدي ويوم لاء بسبب حجبة عني وادخلي في المباركين وانتي تعرفي 
تاعبة الزعيم واصدقائي  بقالي يومين علشان اعرف ادخل​*


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> عاوزين راجعة ليسوع المرة الجاية
> 
> يا ارق روزى
> 
> ...



*تعجبينى اسمشيال
بجد دى نفس فكرتى
ونسميها اذاعة منتدى الكنيسة النسائى
نقول لراجعة حمدلله على سلامتك ومنورانا بجد بس نريحها شوية
وابتدى ياروزي باسمشياااااااال*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *تعجبينى اسمشيال
> بجد دى نفس فكرتى
> ونسميها اذاعة منتدى الكنيسة النسائى
> نقول لراجعة حمدلله على سلامتك ومنورانا بجد بس نريحها شوية
> وابتدى ياروزي باسمشياااااااال*



*مرسي خالص يوحنا 
كلامك سليم جدااا 
نعصر يوحنا الاول وبعدين روزي​*


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي خالص يوحنا
> كلامك سليم جدااا
> نعصر يوحنا الاول وبعدين روزي​*



*هههههههههههههههه
انا بقول ان راجعة اطيب قلب
عشان كدة لاااااااااازم كله يعرف ليه راجعة طيبة القلب
وكل حاجة عنها
ههههههههههههههههه
يلا اعصروا راااااااااجعة
يوحنا خلص اللى عندة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2010)

*الو الو الووووووو
لو ممكن بس مداخله سريعه على الهوا لنجم اللقاء 
عاوزين نعرف نجمنا يوحنا اهلاووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ولا زملكاوى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *احب اسجل ان ردود دونا حسيت اني انا اللي بتكلم مش عارفة لية
> يمكن لانها  نفس ارائي في حجات كتير ​*



*:Love_Letter_Open:ده بس علشان القلوب عند بعضها
 ربنا يديم محبتنا يا قمرررررر :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *تعجبينى اسمشيال*
> *بجد دى نفس فكرتى*
> *ونسميها اذاعة منتدى الكنيسة النسائى*
> *نقول لراجعة حمدلله على سلامتك ومنورانا بجد بس نريحها شوية*
> *وابتدى ياروزي باسمشياااااااال*


 

:download:


اسميشال اتعصرت اول واحدة 


بمؤامرة  ظريفة من روكايتى الجميلة الحمراء دونا نبيل 

والقمر الرقيق روزى 


باين على يوحنا عاجبة موضوعك خالص يا روزى 
ومتابعة تمام 
لدرجة انة عمرة ما فتحة 


بنهدى النفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس 

اعصرى بو ديفيد كويس 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (13 أبريل 2010)

> *لو الو الووووووو
> لو ممكن بس مداخله سريعه على الهوا لنجم اللقاء
> عاوزين نعرف نجمنا يوحنا اهلاووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ولا زملكاوى *


امممم شكلك اهلاويةيا دونا ودة غلط ههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*منورين اوي يا اجمل مستمعين*

*بشكركم علي التواجد والاضافات الجميلة*
​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة*​ 
*ونستكمل الحلقة المثيرة مع العضو الجميل *​ 
*يوحنا*​ 
** هل كان لديك حلم وتحقق؟*​ 
** ماهي امنياتك في المستقبل؟*​ 
** ماهي اكتر الاقسام المحببة لديك بالمنتدي؟*​ 
** اكتر الاعضاء اللي بتحب تتابع مواضيعهم باستمرار؟*​ 
*ماذا تعني لك هذه العبارات*​ 
** الحب*​ 
** الاخلاص*​ 
** المسؤلية*​ 
** الامانه*​ 
** الحريه*​ 
*يلا اهو مش كترت عليك في الاسئله*​ 
*في انتظار الاجابات*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> انا بقول ان راجعة اطيب قلب
> عشان كدة لاااااااااازم كله يعرف ليه راجعة طيبة القلب
> وكل حاجة عنها
> ...



*هههههههههههه
لالالالا خليك طيب يا يوحنا احسن اخلي الانسة كوندي تغضب عليك 
كوندي خطيبة يوحنا يا جماعة 
هههههههههههههههه
بس هو احلي منها كتيييير
اسكت متشبطش الناس فيا​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه

مش تقلقي يا قمر دورك جاي هههههههههههه

تابعي بقي واستعدي عشان في اي وقت هتلاقي نفسك علي الهوا مباشرة ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2010)

*يلا يا يوحنا منتظرة منك الاجابه عشان البرنامج فاضل دقايق وينتهي*

*سعدت جدا بتواجدك معانا واتمني ان البرنامج يكون عجبك واستمتعت بيه معانا*

*بعد ما تجاوب بقي علي الاسئلة*

*احب انك تقول كلمة لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*وانت اللي هتختم الحلقة بنفسك*

*شكرا ليك مره تانية*​


----------



## youhnna (14 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة*​
> *ونستكمل الحلقة المثيرة مع العضو الجميل *​
> *يوحنا*​
> ** هل كان لديك حلم وتحقق؟*​ طبعا نشكر ربنا اتحقق نصه وباقى النص التانى هههههههههه
> ...


ادينى جاوبت على قدر ما اعرف


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> امممم شكلك اهلاويةيا دونا ودة غلط ههه



:smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 أبريل 2010)

*مسجلة حضور للقاء الجميل دة​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 أبريل 2010)

*اللة على مواضيعك ياروزى ياقمر
ايه الجمال ده والافكار التحفة
واخترتى اعضاء جمال وزى السكر
ومتابعة مع يوحنا

*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اللة على مواضيعك ياروزى ياقمر*
> 
> *ايه الجمال ده والافكار التحفة*
> *واخترتى اعضاء جمال وزى السكر*
> *ومتابعة مع يوحنا*​


 
ميرسي يا حبيبتي منورة

كلك زوق يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي ليك اوي يا يوحنا *

*وكنت ضيف دمه خفيف واستمتعنا بالدردشة معاك*

*نورت الاذاعة وبتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك كلها*
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 

*انهارده بقي جيبالكم شخصية عسل *​ 
*الكل بيحبوها وكل كلامها رقيق زيها وطالع من القلب *​ 
*ضيفة الاذاعة انهارده *​ 
*هي*​ 


*هي*​ 



*العضوة المباركة*​ 
*Joyful Song*​ 

*عايزة اقولك يا قمر*​ 
*




*​ 

​ 
*يلا بقي عايزه ترحيب جامد بالقمر اللي منور اذاعتنا*​ 
*فاصل وارجع معاكم مع الاسئلة للعضوة الجميلة جوجي*​ 
*فتابعونا*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*نوورت يا جووووووووووو

متابعين..............*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2010)

منور يا اجمل كليمو


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*يلا يا قمر نبدأ *

**احب في الاول كده اني اتعرف علي جوجي القمر*

*انا مش هسألك بس عايزاكي تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين اللي مشتاقين انهم يتعرفوا عليكي*

*يلا بقي وريني هتوليلهم ايه عنك عشان نتعرف عليكي اكتر*


** ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟*

** اكتر مكان نفسيتك بترتاح لما تزوريه ايه هو؟*

** بتحبي الصيف اكتر والا الشتاء وليه؟*

** بتحبي الليل والا النهار؟*

*ما هي اكتر ترنيمه بتحبي تسمعيها في وقت الضيق ؟*

*ماهو اجمل موقف حصل معاكي في نهاية 2009 ومش هتنسيه ابدا؟*

*اكتر الاكلات المحببة ليكي ايه؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*منتظرة منك الرد علي اسئلتي *

*ونستكمل الحوار *

*فابقوا معنا*​


----------



## maro sweety (15 أبريل 2010)

الله بجد الموضوع دة ف منتهى الروووعة يا روزى
انا شفت كل المشاركات كلها من الاول للاخر وعجبنى جدا
وياريتنى تخلينى ضيفة برنامج الجامد دة
اشكرك شكر خاص

ميرسى 
متابعة


----------



## dodoz (15 أبريل 2010)

*حلووو قوووى يا قمررر*
*مبرووو ك جووو*
*متااابعة*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> الله بجد الموضوع دة ف منتهى الروووعة يا روزى
> انا شفت كل المشاركات كلها من الاول للاخر وعجبنى جدا
> وياريتنى تخلينى ضيفة برنامج الجامد دة
> اشكرك شكر خاص
> ...


 

ميرسي لرقتك يا حبي

وان شاء الله هتبقي ضيفة في الاذاعة في الحلقات القادمة

ليا الشرف من متابعتك الجميلة زيك


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *حلووو قوووى يا قمررر*
> 
> *مبرووو ك جووو*
> 
> *متااابعة*​


 

ميرسي لرقتك يا حبي

نورتي البرنامج


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

*ومازلنا في انتظار جوجي القمر*
​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

*نعتذر للمستمعين عن عدم حضور جوجي لاسباب ما*

*وسيتم تأجيل حلقتها لحين رجوعها بالسلامه للاذاعة*

*ونحن في انتظارها*


*وبعد قليل سيتم تقديم ضيف الحلقة الجديد*

*فتابعونا*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل*


*وانا اختارت شخصية متميزة في كل شئ*

*انسان بجد معروف للجميع بالاخلاق والزوق في تعاملاته مع الاعضاء*

*شخصية يمكن كتير من الاعضاء مش يعرفوه عن قرب فحبيت انه يكون ضيف الحلقة الجديدة عشان نتعرف عليه اكتر*

*ضيف الحلقة *


*هو*




*هو*






*المشرف المبارك*

*‏**just member*



*



*

*نورت الاذاعة يا جوجو*

*واستعد لبداية الحوار واتمني انك تستمتع معانا *​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

*ونبدأ الحلقة الجديدة *

*ومعانا جوجو *

*احب في البداية انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين عشان نتعرف عليك اكتر*

*ماهي احب الالوان لقلبك؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟ *

*ماهي طموحات جوجو للمستقبل؟*

*مين اقرب حد ليك من افراد اسرتك؟*

*ماهي اجمل لحظات حياتك ؟*

*ماذا تعني الدموع من وجهة نظرك؟*


*هل ندمت علي شئ ما؟*


*منتظرة الرد منك يا جوجو *

*ولنا عوده *







​


----------



## youhnna (15 أبريل 2010)

*الله يكون معك جوجو

هاتتعصر حبيبى*


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل*
> 
> 
> *وانا اختارت شخصية متميزة في كل شئ*
> ...


*هاد نوركم انتم يا احبائى
وبجد شكرا الك يا روزى على كلامك الرقيق الجميل هاد
*​


روزي86 قال:


> *ونبدأ الحلقة الجديدة *
> 
> *ومعانا جوجو *
> 
> ...


*مستمتع اكتير بها البرنامج يا روزى
يلا عايز بقى فيلم لتوم وجيرى
*


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *الله يكون معك جوجو
> 
> هاتتعصر حبيبى*


*لالا خالصث يا يوحنا
روزى مهما عملت عمرها ما هتعمل ياللي اتعمل فيا فى اللقاء الخاص بتاعى
اسكت ماتفكرنيش:crazy_pil
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*فيلم كمان حاضر يا جوجو من عينيا *

*بس بعد البرنامج ما يخلص ههههههههههه*

*منور بجد يا جوجو*


*ويلا بقي نستكمل الحوار الممتع ده*


*عايزه اعرف اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنه؟*

*وياتري استمر والا انتهي؟*

*وعايزه اعرف انت برج ايه؟*

*ماهو تاريخ ميلادك؟*


*ماهي اكثر الاشياء اللي بتلفت نظرك في البنت ؟*


*ماذا تعني لك الصداقة؟*

*قولي موقف مضحك حصلك قريب ؟*


*ولسه معاكم ومع المشرف الرقيق جوجو*


​


----------



## youhnna (15 أبريل 2010)

*جوجو لو فيها غلاسة حبيبى

ممكن تسال المذيعة بتاعتنا دى

طولها كام ووزنها وسنها وعنوان بيتهم ان امكن وبتحب تتعشى ولاتنام خفيف
هههههههههههههه
كدة يعنى واى اسئلة من عندك

وهعزمك على ايس كريم من عند الحجة ام على*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *جوجو لو فيها غلاسة حبيبى*
> 
> *ممكن تسال المذيعة بتاعتنا دى*
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه بقي كده ليه الاحراج ده بس

عموما مش هجاوب بقي :t30: ههههههههههه


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *فيلم كمان حاضر يا جوجو من عينيا *
> *تسلم عيونك يا روزة*
> ...


*الله يخليكي انتى ياللي الرقيقة الجميلة واللى منورانا اكتير بمواضيعك الحلوة وخدمتك الجميلة

*​


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *جوجو لو فيها غلاسة حبيبى
> 
> ممكن تسال المذيعة بتاعتنا دى
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه
طلاما قولت على الحاجة ام على يبقى بتضحك عليا ولا هتجيبلى اى حاجة
هات الايس كريم الاول وانا اخليها تظهرلك على الشاشة ههههههههه
*​


----------



## youhnna (15 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بقي كده ليه الاحراج ده بس
> 
> عموما مش هجاوب بقي :t30: ههههههههههه



*معلش روزي حقنا نعرف كل حاجة عن مذيعتنا

وبعدين هخلى اسمشيال تبقى مذيعة وانتى الضيفة كام حلقة كدة

ومن ثم انا المذيع وانتى الضيفة لمدة حلقة بس ابقى كمليها:heat:*


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *معلش روزي حقنا نعرف كل حاجة عن مذيعتنا
> 
> وبعدين هخلى اسمشيال تبقى مذيعة وانتى الضيفة كام حلقة كدة
> 
> ومن ثم انا المذيع وانتى الضيفة لمدة حلقة بس ابقى كمليها:heat:*


*شكلك شايل منها يا يوحنا...
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## youhnna (15 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههه
> طلاما قولت على الحاجة ام على يبقى بتضحك عليا ولا هتجيبلى اى حاجة
> هات الايس كريم الاول وانا اخليها تظهرلك على الشاشة ههههههههه
> *​



هابعتلك الحاجة ام على بكل اللى معاها 
بس ورينا شغلك يابطل:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *معلش روزي حقنا نعرف كل حاجة عن مذيعتنا*
> 
> *وبعدين هخلى اسمشيال تبقى مذيعة وانتى الضيفة كام حلقة كدة*
> 
> *ومن ثم انا المذيع وانتى الضيفة لمدة حلقة بس ابقى كمليها:heat:*


 

هههههههههههه طيب اوعدك بعد البرنامج ما يخلص هعرف نفسي للجميع

خلاص اتفقنا هههههههههههه

عد الجمايل بقي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *شكلك شايل منها يا يوحنا...*
> 
> *هههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههههه اه شوفت يا جوجو بقي 

وااااااااااااااااء دموعي تتساقط


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اه شوفت يا جوجو بقي
> 
> وااااااااااااااااء دموعي تتساقط


*هههههههههههه
هاد ياللى بيسموها مؤثرات صوتية
اقصد كتابية:t9:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله يخليكي انتى ياللي الرقيقة الجميلة واللى منورانا اكتير بمواضيعك الحلوة وخدمتك الجميلة*
> 
> **​


 

*ميرسي ليك يا جوجو علي زوقك*

*ونستكمل بقي *


*اكتر ترنيمة اثرت فيك؟*


*مين شفيعك؟*

*ماهو طبع جوجو يا تري عصبي والا هادئ ؟*

*لما بتكون في ضيق بتعمل ايه؟*

*عايزه اعرف انطباعك عن مصر لما رجعت ليها بعد زمن يا تري كنت سعيد والا حياتك في الاول كانت افضل من كده؟*

*اصعب وقت مر عليك كان ايه؟*

*جوجو ممكن يجرح حد ؟*

*بتقضي وقت فراغك في ايه طبعا بجانب تواجدك بالمنتدي؟*​


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ميرسي ليك يا جوجو علي زوقك*
> 
> *ونستكمل بقي *
> 
> ...


*عن جد يا روزى مستمتع جدا بالحكى هون ببرنامجد الجميل هاد
وشكرا اكتير على استضافتى
وبدى معاكى لحدا ماتحكي خلااااااص

*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

*منور بجد يا جوجو وانا مستمتعه اكتر بتواجدك بالبرنامج*

*وبما انك بقي بتقول بتحب الاختراعات بالاكل*

*قولي بقي اكتر اكله عملتها وعجبت اللي اكل منها؟*

*كمان عايزه اعرف ايه هو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*بتنام كام ساعه في اليوم؟*

*اشرحلي يومك من ساعة لما تصحي لحد ماتنام بالتفصيل يا جوجو؟*

*اكتر مكان بتحب تزوره كل فتره ايه هو وليه؟*​


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *منور بجد يا جوجو وانا مستمتعه اكتر بتواجدك بالبرنامج*
> *هههههههههههههه
> ياربي عليكي يا روزى
> الله يخليكي وانا ياللي مبسوط لها الفرصة الجميلة *
> ...



*بجد يا روزى كل الشكر الك 
انا مبسوط اكتير بمجاوبتى وتواجدى معكمم

*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا بك يا جوجو منور ويالا ياروزى قومى بالواجب بقى
وفى انتظار حلقة جورجينا حبيبتى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *بجد يا روزى كل الشكر الك *
> 
> *انا مبسوط اكتير بمجاوبتى وتواجدى معكمم*
> **​


 

الحمد لله يا جوجو ان البرنامج عجبك

وعشان كده هنستكمل بقي لسه مش خلصت معاك ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اهلا بك يا جوجو منور ويالا ياروزى قومى بالواجب بقى*
> 
> *وفى انتظار حلقة جورجينا حبيبتى*​


 
هههههههههه قومت اهو يا ديدي ومتواصية علي الاخر ههههههه

وان شاء الله جوجي قريب هتكون معانا


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل لنستكمل الحوار الممتع مع جوجو*

*عايزه اعرف بقي يا جوجو اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟*

*ومين اعز اصدقائك بالمنتدي؟*

*وياتري فاكر او شخص اتكلمت معاه في المنتدي والا صعب تتذكره؟*

*ماهي احب الاقسام المحببة لديك بالمنتدي؟*

*ايه اكتر المواضيع اللي بتلفت نظرك؟*

*مين من الاعضاء بيعجبك في مواضيعه ومتابعه دايما؟*

*ويلا يا جوجو طلبتلك عصير قصب وعليه سوبيا عشان  انت بتحبه ههههههه*

*اشرب وهنطلع لفاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2010)

*الووووووووو مممممممممممممممممممكن مداخله سريعه على الهوا مع نجمى المفضل
جوجو موااااااقع 
بعد اذن مذ يعتنا الجميله يعنى
اهو جوجو ده بقى اخويا بجد وغالى عليا خالص
بفرح جدااااا لما بلاقيه فرحان ومبسوط واما بلاقيه متضايق او مخنوق من حاجه 
ببقى انا كمان زعلانه ونفسى حاجه تحصل تفرحه
ربنا يخليك يا جوجو ويفرح قلبك ويحققلك كل امنياتك 
وميرررسى على المدااخله الجميله دى ومتابعه معاكوا الحلقه الجميله دى  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الووووووووو مممممممممممممممممممكن مداخله سريعه على الهوا مع نجمى المفضل​*
> *جوجو موااااااقع *
> *بعد اذن مذ يعتنا الجميله يعنى*
> *اهو جوجو ده بقى اخويا بجد وغالى عليا خالص*
> ...


 

يا دونا انتي طبعا تدخلي من غير استأذان وتنوري

بجد مداخلاتك كلها جميلة زي قلبك

وكلامك رقيق زيك


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اهلا بك يا جوجو منور ويالا ياروزى قومى بالواجب بقى*
> 
> *وفى انتظار حلقة جورجينا حبيبتى*​


 
جورجينا بتعتذر كان النت مقطوع كانت حابة تكون معكم وانشاء الله بتكون معكم ...
وهي بشوق لتواجدها معكم وربنا يبارككم يا احبتي


----------



## Mason (15 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة جميلة روزى مشابة لكرسى الاعتراف *
*بس مبسطة الامور شوية هههههه*
*ومذيعة لطيفة واسئلته**ا لذيذة*
*ومتابعة معاكى يا سكر انتى*
*فى البرنامج الهوائى دا هههه *
*وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله *
*لكل من*
* المذيعة والضيوف وضيوف الشرف*
*والمشاهدين بالاستوديو *
*وخارج الاستوديو ههههههههههه*
*تقبلى مرورى *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2010)

*منور ياجوجو الاذاعة
والحوار جامد جداا
تسلم ايديك روزى
وتسلم اجاباتك ياجوجو
ومتابعة الباقى ​*


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2010)

*المذيعة المتالقة روزى ابو حفيظة هههههه*
* حوراتها جامدة وموفقة قى اختيار ضيوفها*
*متابع للاذاعة روزى*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *فكرة جميلة روزى مشابة لكرسى الاعتراف *
> 
> *بس مبسطة الامور شوية هههههه*
> *ومذيعة لطيفة واسئلته**ا لذيذة*
> ...


 

هههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا ميسو يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *منور ياجوجو الاذاعة​*
> *والحوار جامد جداا*
> *تسلم ايديك روزى*
> *وتسلم اجاباتك ياجوجو*
> ...


 

نورتي يا سندريلا

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *المذيعة المتالقة روزى ابو حفيظة هههههه*
> *حوراتها جامدة وموفقة قى اختيار ضيوفها*
> *متابع للاذاعة روزى*


 

ههههههههههههههه

تنور يا جرجس 

ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## اني بل (16 أبريل 2010)

لما تيجي جووو نبقى نفتح الاذاعة ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد ياعسل جامد اوووي  
موفقة


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اهلا بك يا جوجو منور ويالا ياروزى قومى بالواجب بقى
> وفى انتظار حلقة جورجينا حبيبتى
> *​


*واضح المحبة بعيونك وانتى بتحكيلها قومى بالواجب
يا امى يعنى مو مكفى ياللي هي عملاة
ههههههههه
انا كمان متشوق للضيف ياللي بعدى

*​


روزي86 قال:


> الحمد لله يا جوجو ان البرنامج عجبك
> 
> وعشان كده هنستكمل بقي لسه مش خلصت معاك ههههههههههه


*طبعا يا روزى زيى السكر
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويلا فيا متابع معكى
*​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *الووووووووو مممممممممممممممممممكن مداخله سريعه على الهوا مع نجمى المفضل
> جوجو موااااااقع
> بعد اذن مذ يعتنا الجميله يعنى
> اهو جوجو ده بقى اخويا بجد وغالى عليا خالص
> ...


*قوليلى يا دونا بأمانة
ارد عليكي اقول اية؟؟؟؟
انا بجد مش عارف اقولك اية
اصلي مهما احكى فية يا دونا مش هخلص
اصلك طيبة وتتحبى  من القلب 
اخت كبيرة ليا وحنينة وديما مساندانى
ربنا يخليكي يا دونا
جوجو مواقع دى على العام كدة
اصبرى وهخلى روك يخصم من مرتبك :11azy:
*​


اني بل قال:


> جورجينا بتعتذر كان النت مقطوع كانت حابة تكون معكم وانشاء الله بتكون معكم ...
> وهي بشوق لتواجدها معكم وربنا يبارككم يا احبتي


*انشاللة بيرجع من تانى وتنورنا

*​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *منور ياجوجو الاذاعة
> والحوار جامد جداا
> تسلم ايديك روزى
> وتسلم اجاباتك ياجوجو
> ومتابعة الباقى ​*


*هاد نورك يا سندريلاة المنتدى
ربنا يخليكي يارب

*​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل لنستكمل الحوار الممتع مع جوجو*
> *انا ياللى مستمتع بوجودى معكم
> *
> 
> ...


*معاكى يا روزى
هلا بشرب اهوة
اسألى الراجل كدة عندة عصاير اية تانى ممكن نجربها زى الاختراع الاسود دة
هههههههههههه
اقصد الجميل دة:heat:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري مع العضو المبارك*​ 
*جوجو*​ 
*كنت عايزه اعرف منك يا جوجو ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تفضل فيه وقت طويل وليه؟*​ 
*الذكريات في حياة جوجو مهمة والا مش بتحب تتذكرها؟*​ 
*الحب من وجهة نظرك شايفه ازاي ولو في ملاحظات قولها؟*​ 
*المسؤلية ماذا تعني لك؟*​ 
*اشرحلي معني الحياه من وجهة نظرك؟*​ 
*عايزه اعرف اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟*​ 
*ماذا تقول لمن جرحك؟*​ 
*منتظرة منك الرد*​ 
*ولنا عودة بعد الفاصل *​ 
*فتابعونا*​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري مع العضو المبارك*​
> *جوجو*​
> *كنت عايزه اعرف منك يا جوجو ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تفضل فيه وقت طويل وليه؟
> غرفتى الخاصة
> ...


*هلا فيا رديت يا روزى
وطبعا بتأسف لانو فيني سؤال حالى مو جاوبت علية
اكيد بنتظر عودتك
وبجد شكرا اكتير لحسن استضافتك ليا يا مذيعة المنتدى الجميلة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *هلا فيا رديت يا روزى*
> 
> *وطبعا بتأسف لانو فيني سؤال حالى مو جاوبت علية*
> *اكيد بنتظر عودتك*
> *وبجد شكرا اكتير لحسن استضافتك ليا يا مذيعة المنتدى الجميلة*​


 

ربنا يخليك يا جوجو

الحوار معاك ممتع وجميل وبجد مش عايزه اخلص معاك

لكن بقي انت عارف وقت البرنامج قرب علي انتهاء الحلقة ههههههههههه 

ومفيش اي مشكله يا جوجو لعدم ردك علي سؤال هنا في حرية الرد او الامتناع عن الرد مش اجباري ده شئ حسب رغبة الضيف


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا جوجو
> 
> الحوار معاك ممتع وجميل وبجد مش عايزه اخلص معاك
> 
> ...


*الله يخليكي يا روزى

وعن جدا متشكر جدااا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

*ونستكمل سريعا مع جوجو *​ 
*ايه رأيك في الصراحه والوضوح بين الناس وبعضها؟*​ 
*لو حد كدب عليك في شئ وعرفت بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟*​ 
*لو زعلت من شخص وبعدها عرفت انه مظلوم هتعمل ايه؟*​ 

*تقول لمين من اعضاء المنتدي هذه العبارات:*​ 
*دمك خفيف*​ 
*انت شخصية محترمه*​ 
*كلك زوق ورقة*​ 
*مقدرش انساك*​ 
*انا بتعلم منك*​ 
*ربنا يخليك لخدمتك *​ 
*انت نشيط ومجتهد*​ 


*لو معاك وردة جميلة قولي هتهديها لمين وليه؟*​ 
*




*​ 


*الدبدوب ده تهديه لمين*​ 

*



*​ 


*واخيرا يا جوجو وفي نهاية اللقاء معاك *​ 
*احب اقولك كانت حلقتك مميزه جدا وجميلة واستمتعت معاك جدا والمستمعين اتعرفوا عليك اكتر من خلال كلامك الصريح*​ 

*وفي النهاية احب اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة *​ 
*وعايزاك تنهي الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين الاذاعة اللي كانوا مبسوطين جدا بوجودك معانا*​


----------



## zezza (16 أبريل 2010)

ايه ده !!!!!!! جوجو هو اللى موجود 
منور اخويا الغالى ​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ونستكمل سريعا مع جوجو *​
> *ايه رأيك في الصراحه والوضوح بين الناس وبعضها؟
> 
> يا اختى العزيزة
> ...


*بجد متشكر جدا يا روز على اختيارك هاد والفرصة الجميلة دى وحسن استضافتك ليا*
*ربنا يباركك ويعينك *
*ويلا فيا بكمل  متابعة من العضو الجديد*
**​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 أبريل 2010)

_*جوجو بجد شخصية جميلة جدا وصافية ونقية 

وعمرة ما بيزعل من حد ومو بيعرف معنى الزعل 

ولو حصل واضايق من حد بيجرى يقولة اسف بجد اجمل شخصية اتكلمت معاها وعرفتها 

قلبه بجد اكتير ابيض ونقى ربنا يبارك حياتة الجميلة وخدمتة 

وكفاية كدة لانى لو اتكلمت عنه بجد هحتاج كتب كتير اوى 

​*_


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أبريل 2010)

*جوجو بجد من الناس القليله اللى اتعاملت معاهم هنا بس فعلا يجبرك على انك تحترمه ويجبرك على انك تحبه لانه حقيقى انسان يستحق كل حب واحترام
*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *بجد متشكر جدا يا روز على اختيارك هاد والفرصة الجميلة دى وحسن استضافتك ليا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويعينك *
> *ويلا فيا بكمل متابعة من العضو الجديد*
> **​ ​


 

*ميرسي جدا يا جوجو علي الكلام الجميل ده*

*وعلي الدبدوب القمر هههههههههه هدية جميلة زيك*

*ونورت الاذاعة كلها بحضورك الجميل وروحك الطيبة*



*انتهت الحلقة الجميلة مع ارق مشرف  (( جوجو))*

*ولنا عوده في الحلقة القادمة مع الضيف الجديد*

*فتابعونااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*جوجو بجد شخصية جميلة جدا وصافية ونقية
> 
> وعمرة ما بيزعل من حد ومو بيعرف معنى الزعل
> 
> ...


*انا ياللى مو بعرف شو راح احكى فيكي يا انجى على كل كلامك الجميل الرقيق وذوقك العالى هاد
ربنا يخليكى النا كلللنا بمحبتك الكبيرة 
ويباركلنا بوجودك الجميل
وعن جد انتى ياللى اكتير طيبة  وجميلة وتتحبى من القلب
*​


+ cupid + قال:


> *جوجو بجد من الناس القليله اللى اتعاملت معاهم هنا بس فعلا يجبرك على انك تحترمه ويجبرك على انك تحبه لانه حقيقى انسان يستحق كل حب واحترام
> *


*الله يخليك يا حبيبيى مينا
انت اللى انسان مجتهد واكتير بنحبك
ماتقلقش من حكاية تعاملاتك قليلة معى
انشاللة يوم بعد يوم راح تذيد ونقرب لبعض اكتر
انا بعتبرك صديقى  منشان تكون عارف

ماتتردد ابدا بالقرب منى
وبجد بشكرك على كلامك الجميل هاد وذوقك العالى
ربنا يخليك يا مينا ويبارك محبتك الكبيرة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم معانا في حلقة جديدة من اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*احب ارحب في البداية بالمستمعين الجمال اللي منورين الاذاعة معانا بتفاعلهم واحساسهم الجميل *​ 
*عايزه انهارده اقدم ليكم ضيفة جميلة جدا*​ 
*وانا عن نفسي بحبها وبعزها جدا*​ 
*ضيفتي انهارده شخصية رقيقة حساسه جدا *​ 
*اكيد عرفتوهاااااااا*​ 

*هي*​ 








*العضوه الجميلة*​ 













*اني بل*​ 


*اهلا بيكي يا قمر منورة الاذاعة كلها*​ 
*واتمني انك تقضي وقت ممتع معانا*​ 

*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع العضوه الجميلة اني بل*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم ومع العضوه الجميلة اني بل*​ 
*ونبدأ الحلقة*​ 

**عايزة اني بل تعرف نفسها للمستمعين وبالتفصيل هههههههههه*​ 
*بمعني الاسم والسن وتاريخ الميلاد ومكان الميلاد والمؤهل الدراسي*​ 


** انتي برج ايه؟*​ 

** كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*​ 
** ماهي استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟*​ 
** ماهو اللون المفضل ليكي؟*​ 
**كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*​ 
**مين اعز صديق ليكي خارج المنتدي؟*​ 
**هل في صداقة حقيقية هذه الايام؟*​ 

**الحب من وجهة نظرك بيمثلك ايه ؟*​ 
**ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟*​ 
**امتي دموع اني بل تنزل؟*​ 

*يلا منتظرة منك الاجاية يا قمر*​ 
*فاصل ونواصل*​


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

اهلا" بضيفتك المباركة 
واحنا متابعين بشغف منقطع نظير 
ضيفتك سندريلا منورة


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*نعتذر عن عدم وجود سندريلا معانا *​ 
*لظروف الامتحانات ونتمني ليها التوفيق*​ 
*ولنا عوده معها بعد الامتحانات*​


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم ومع العضوه الجميلة اني بل*​






*ونبدأ الحلقة*​




**عايزة اني بل تعرف نفسها للمستمعين وبالتفصيل هههههههههه*​ 


*بمعني الاسم والسن وتاريخ الميلاد ومكان الميلاد والمؤهل الدراسي*​ 


*اسمي : اني *​ 
*سني : 20*​ 
*تاريخ : 9 /8/ 86*
*اشتغل : سكرتيرة في مكان ديني*​ 






** انتي برج ايه؟*​ 


*برج الاسد*​ 


** كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*​ 

*بصرااحة لا اعرف وحتى وزني كان 60 ربما شوية انصحت قليلا"*​ 


** ماهي استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟*
​ 

*احب البساطة والاناقة في اختيار ملابسي*​ 

** ماهو اللون المفضل ليكي؟*
*الابيض والاحمر ..الابيض دليل النقاء .... دم المسيح*​ 

**كم عدد افراد رتك؟*
*خمسة اربع بنات وولد واحد*​ 
**مين اعز صديق ليكي خارج المنتدي؟*
*فقط جورجينا من خارج والداخل ما في غيرها*​ 

**هل في صداقة حقيقية هذه الايام؟*​ 

*نعم اذا انبت على الصدق والمحبة والامانة*​ 

**الحب من وجهة نظرك بيمثلك ايه ؟*
*يمثل الجانب المضئ عندي والحب عندي اهم شئ بعد ربنا لانه هو مصدر المحبة *
*والحب يعنى انكار الذات والحب تضحية وصدق واخلاص وعدم الخيانة والحب عندي اني اظهر لمن احبه مشاعري واحاسيسي الصادقة ..*​ 
**ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟*​ 
*اسئلتك حلووة ومحرجة مهم عندي انو يكون مؤمن بيحب الرب وبيحبني وانو يتفهمني ونكون صادقين مع بعض*​ 


**امتي دموع اني بل تنزل؟*​ 

*أنا حساسة جداا" ودموعي سخية ولما أزعل حد مني دموعي بتنزل ولما أحب كمان دموعي بتنزل ولما اشعر بالظلم ...*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*جمييييييييييييل جدا يا اني *

*ونستكمل معاكي باقي الحوار*


** هل سبق ليكي وحبيتي ام لا؟*

** وماهي الاشياء التي تلفت نظرك في الشباب عموما؟*

** اكتر موقف فرحك كان ايه وامتي؟*

** لما بتكوني مضايقة بتعملي ايه؟*

** اكتر ترنيمة بتحبيها ايه؟*

** مكان استمتعتي بتواجدك فيه كان ايه؟*

** هل مواظبة علي قراءة الانجيل باستمرار؟*

** لو حد جرح اني بيكون رد فعلك ايه تجاه هذا الشخص؟*


*وننتقل لفاصل سريع ونستكمل الحوار مع اني بل الجميلة*​


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

*جمييييييييييييل جدا يا اني ​*



*ونستكمل معاكي باقي الحوار*​​​



** هل سبق ليكي وحبيتي ام لا؟*
​


*الحب بحياتي موجود في حب دلوقتي وربنا يقدر*
​


** وماهي الاشياء التي تلفت نظرك في الشباب عموما؟*
​


*وسامته واناقته وكرمه وايمانه*
​



** اكتر موقف فرحك كان ايه وامتي؟*
​


*لحظة قبولي الرب مخلص شخصي لحياتي ولحظات استجابة الصلاة ودلوقتي فرحت اوووي لاستجابته صلاة كنت بصليها وانا بشكره اوووي*
​


** لما بتكوني مضايقة بتعملي ايه؟*
​


*بصلي وبقرأ الانجيل*

​



** اكتر ترنيمة بتحبيها ايه؟*​


*يدك المثقوبة لزياد الشحاتة*
​



** مكان استمتعتي بتواجدك فيه كان ايه؟*

*بجد هنا في المنتدى استمتعت جداا" بقسم الألعاب بجد مميز وبستمتع اووووي بلعب مع احبائي*​ 
​


** هل مواظبة علي قراءة الانجيل باستمرار؟*​


*نعم نشكر ربنا احب اقرأ بانتظام*
​



** لو حد جرح اني بيكون رد فعلك ايه تجاه هذا الشخص؟*

*احيانا" بزعل وبقول ربنا يسامحه *​​




*وننتقل لفاصل سريع ونستكمل الحوار مع اني بل الجميلة*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنااااااااااااا معاكم مرة اخري*

*ولسه منورانا العضوه الجميلة*

*اني بل*


*عايزه اعرف اكتر عن اني*

*كيف تقضي وقت فراغك؟*

*ما هو المكان اللي بترتاحي فيه جدا في البيت يعني مكان مخصص ليكي ؟*

*مين اقرب حد ليكي من افراد اسرتك؟*

*لما بتفرحي اوي من شئ بتعملي ايه؟*

*اوصفيلي يومك بيمشي ازاي من الصبح لحد بليل؟*

*لو في موقف مضحك حصلك قريب ياريت نسمعه منك؟*

*تقولي لمين *

*مكنتش اتخيل انك كده؟*​


----------



## *koki* (17 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة اوى يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

نورتي يا كوكي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنااااااااااااا معاكم مرة اخري*​ 

*ولسه منورانا العضوه الجميلة*​ 
*اني بل*​ 

*عايزه اعرف اكتر عن اني*​ 
*اغلب الاوقات بقضيها مع عائلتي واصدقائي واحيانا" بالخدمة *​ 

*كيف تقضي وقت فراغك؟ *​ 
*هنا في المنتدى واحيانا" في الكنيسة*​ 

*ما هو المكان اللي بترتاحي فيه جدا في البيت يعني مكان مخصص ليكي ؟*​ 
*ممكن في البيت اجد الراحة وسط العائلة وفي مكان آخر هو الكنيسة اجد الراحة والسلام*​ 


*مين اقرب حد ليكي من افراد اسرتك؟*​ 
*اختي سوزي اقرب الاشخاص وصديقتي العزيزة جوجو*​ 



*لما بتفرحي اوي من شئ بتعملي ايه؟*​ 
*بشكر ربنا ودلوقتي حصل معي كده*​ 


*اوصفيلي يومك بيمشي ازاي من الصبح لحد بليل؟*​ 

*يوم عادي جداااا" اكون في البيت لحد وقت الكنيسة ثم اعود اخدم ربنا في المنتدى واتبادل السلامات مع اخوتي واخواتي في المنتدى*​ 


*لو في موقف مضحك حصلك قريب ياريت نسمعه منك؟*​ 

*لحد دلوقتي مافيش ..اكيد لو يحصل رح اشارك بموضوعك المميز عن المواقف المضحكة*​ 

*ربنا يباركك يا عزيزتي وسعيدة بتواجدي معك*​ 


*تقولي لمين *​ 

*مكنتش اتخيل انك كده؟*​ 

*مش لحد ....*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*جميل يا اني وكلامك عسل زيك*

*وبرضه لسه مش خلصت ههههههههههههههه*


*عايزه اعرف اني ليها في شغل البيت والا مش بتحب تساعد ؟ اعترفي ههههههههههههه*

*ماهي الاكله المفضلة لديكي؟*

*ولو ليكي في المطبخ طبعا اكيد بتعملي اكلات قوليلي اكتر اكله بتعجب اللي في البيت عندك؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*لو شوفتي طفل بتتعاملي معاه ازاي؟*

*معرفتي ببرج الاسد انه من الشخصيات النارية واللي دايما بيحب يعطي اوامر ويكون القائد هل اني كده في شخصيتها؟*

* ايه اكتر شئ يجرح اني ويزعلها؟*

*ويلا بقي هطلبلك حاجه تشربيها عشان انا ظبطك اسئله من الصبح ههههههههههه*

*فاصل ونواصل برضه هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2010)

*اختيار موفق يا روزايتى 
انى بل شخصيه جميله وعسوله بجد
كلها محبه وبساطه وتتحب بسرعه
حبيت بس اتصل فى حلقتها علشان اقولها انى بحبها خاااااالص
ومبسوطه اوووووى انها معانا فى المنتدى ويا رب دايما تفضل منورانا كده​*


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

*جميل يا اني وكلامك عسل زيك*​ 

*وبرضه لسه مش خلصت ههههههههههههههه*​ 


*عايزه اعرف اني ليها في شغل البيت والا مش بتحب تساعد ؟ اعترفي ههههههههههههه*​ 



*لا أكيد بساعد امي في البيت وفي الطبخ وحتى هنا تواجدي مع اختي بساعدها وبتعلم منها حاجات كثثثير*​ 




*ماهي الاكله المفضلة لديكي؟*​ 


*بحب التبولة والمشاوي واكلات اللي فيها دجاج*​ 




*ولو ليكي في المطبخ طبعا اكيد بتعملي اكلات قوليلي اكتر اكله بتعجب اللي في البيت عندك؟*​ 



*التبولة اكثثر شئ وفي اكلات بتعلمها وممكن تقولي البامية ورز ومجدرة وبيحبوا البيض من ايدي*​ 





*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*​ 
*عصير البرتقال*​ 




*لو شوفتي طفل بتتعاملي معاه ازاي؟*​ 

*بكل ود وطيبة وبجد الاطفال بيحبوني بيسيبوا مامتهم وبيفتكروني انا مامتهم ههههههههههه*​ 




*معرفتي ببرج الاسد انه من الشخصيات النارية واللي دايما بيحب يعطي اوامر ويكون القائد هل اني كده في شخصيتها؟*​ 



*لا مش اوووي ..طيبة ااوووي ممكن في شقاوة لكن على بساطة مش خبث*​ 




*ايه اكتر شئ يجرح اني ويزعلها؟*​ 

*الكذب والنميمة *​ 



*ويلا بقي هطلبلك حاجه تشربيها عشان انا ظبطك اسئله من الصبح ههههههههههه*​ 



*عصير برتقال ياحبي هههههههههههه*​ 


*فاصل ونواصل برضه هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Mason (17 أبريل 2010)

*مساء الخير عليكم *
*منورة كالعادة روزى انتى والضيفة الجميلة انى *
*هاى انى منورة الحلقة ياقمر *
*وربنا يعينك على اسئلة المذيعة الجميلة دى هههههههههههه*
*وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههه من عيوني*

*وعندك عصير برتقال لاجمل اني في الدنيا*

*يلا هنطلع لفاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة*

*فتابعونااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *مساء الخير عليكم *
> 
> *منورة كالعادة روزى انتى والضيفة الجميلة انى *
> *هاى انى منورة الحلقة ياقمر *
> ...


 


مساء الورد والفل 

ههههههههههه بقي كده ربنا يعينها ها ماشي يا ميسو يومك قرب ومش هرحمك ههههههههههه

بس جبتيه لروحك هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مساء الورد والفل
> 
> ههههههههههه بقي كده ربنا يعينها ها ماشي يا ميسو يومك قرب ومش هرحمك ههههههههههه
> 
> بس جبتيه لروحك هههههههههههههههههه


 
لا بجد عسل وقمر روزي 
وعسل اسئلتها ودي اسئلة عادية وبتنسأل للكل 
منورة بوجودكم انتي وروزي 
ربنا يبارككم:new6:


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه من عيوني*​
> 
> *وعندك عصير برتقال لاجمل اني في الدنيا*​
> *يلا هنطلع لفاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة*​
> ...


 
عسل ياروزي هههههههههههههههههه
من فضلك كمان وكمان ههههههههههههههههه
وحدة ليكي كمان
ميرسي ياقمر


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2010)

انى 
منورانا 
هو انتى قولتى عندك 20 سنه 
ومواليد 86 
ازاااااااااااااااى ؟​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> انى
> 
> منورانا
> هو انتى قولتى عندك 20 سنه
> ...


 

هههههههههه يا لماح


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> عسل ياروزي هههههههههههههههههه
> من فضلك كمان وكمان ههههههههههههههههه
> وحدة ليكي كمان
> ميرسي ياقمر


 


اهو انتي بقي وخلاص نخليهم اتنين عشان افتح نفسك ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*يلا بقي عدنا بعد شرب العصير ههههههههههههه*

*احب اعرف من اني اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*وبقالك كام سنة؟*

*ماذا يعني لكي منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*ايه اللي اتعلميتيه من خلال تواجدك المستمر بالمنتدي؟*


*اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبي تتابعيها دايما ايه؟*

*مين من الاعضاء دايما بتتابعي مواضيعه وبتعجبك؟*

*تقولي لمين مبسوطه اني عرفتك؟*

*تقولي لمين بحبك اوي؟*​


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> انى
> 
> منورانا
> هو انتى قولتى عندك 20 سنه
> ...


 
لا سوري اوووي كتبت بسرعة لم انتبه عذرااا" انا مواليد 1990 سوري اوووي على خطأ ...


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

*يلا بقي عدنا بعد شرب العصير ههههههههههههه*​


*احب اعرف من اني اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*​ 

*من خلال صديقة لي *​ 


*وبقالك كام سنة؟*
*لا انا جديدة فيك تقولي كام شهر مش فاكرة*​ 


*ماذا يعني لكي منتدي الكنيسة؟*
*التزام ، خدمة ، مثابرة*​ 


*ايه اللي اتعلميتيه من خلال تواجدك المستمر بالمنتدي؟*
*المحبة والتشجيع ومشاركة الغير *​ 



*اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبي تتابعيها دايما ايه؟*
*قسم الالعاب بعشقه *​ 


*مين من الاعضاء دايما بتتابعي مواضيعه وبتعجبك؟*​ 


*جووو وكليمو وروزي*​ 


*تقولي لمين مبسوطه اني عرفتك؟*
*لكي روزي معرفتك فرحتني ..انتي وديدي وكليموووو ويوحنا*​ 



*تقولي لمين بحبك اوي؟*
*للشخص اللي بحبه ولصديقتي واهلي*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي ليكي يا اني علي كلامك الجميل زيك*

*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر وانا بجد مبسوطه اني عرفتك انتي شخصية رقيقة جدا وجميلة*

*ويلا بقي نستكمل عشان الحلقة قربت علي الانتهااااااااااااااااااء*

*هقولك صفات بسيطة وانتي تقوليلي اسم من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه الصفات دي*


*متميز ونشيط*

*مرهف الحس*

*زوق ورقيق جدا*

*دمه خفيف*

*ليه حضور مميز*

*محبوب من الجميع*


*ماهي الحكمه اللي بتؤمني بيها؟*

*نصيحة اتقالتلك غيرت اشياء فيكي للاحسن لو في قولي؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة اخلاص ؟*

*هل تحبي عملك؟*



*واخيرا وفي نهاية اللقاء الممتع معاكي يا اني *

*بجد انتي نورتي الاذاعة وكنتي ضيفة خفيفة ورقيقة جدا*

*وخلصت اللي عندي كله ههههههههههههه مش لقيت اسئله تاني كنت جبت هههههههههه*

*وعايزاكي بقي في ختام الحلقة هسيبك انتي تختمي بكلمة رقيقة زيك للمستمعين اللي منورينا ومتابعين الحلقة *




*وفي الختام لكي مني ارق الورود*


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي ليكي يا اني علي كلامك الجميل زيك*​ 

*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر وانا بجد مبسوطه اني عرفتك انتي شخصية رقيقة جدا وجميلة*​ 
*ويلا بقي نستكمل عشان الحلقة قربت علي الانتهااااااااااااااااااء*​ 
*هقولك صفات بسيطة وانتي تقوليلي اسم من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه الصفات دي*​ 

*متميز ونشيط*
*كليمو وكوكو*​ 
*مرهف الحس*
*روزي وديدي*​ 
*زوق ورقيق جدا*
*جورجينا *​ 
*دمه خفيف*
*دونا ويوحنا*​ 
*ليه حضور مميز*
*اسميشال وروزي*​ 
*محبوب من الجميع*
*كليمو وجورجينا *​ 



*ماهي الحكمه اللي بتؤمني بيها؟*
*من جد وجد ومن سار على الدرب وصل*​ 


*نصيحة اتقالتلك غيرت اشياء فيكي للاحسن لو في قولي؟*​ 
*نصيحة اتقالت من عضوة في المنتدى دفعتني للامام وغيرت الكثيير بشخصيتي*
*ونصيحة من عضو مبارك حتى ازاي اصير عضوة مباركة ..*​ 
*كلها نصائح ربنا يساعدني حتى اكون عند حسن الظن*​ 




*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة اخلاص ؟*​ 
*المحبة بتفاني*​ 


*هل تحبي عملك؟*
*نعم *​ 



*واخيرا وفي نهاية اللقاء الممتع معاكي يا اني *​ 
*بجد انتي نورتي الاذاعة وكنتي ضيفة خفيفة ورقيقة جدا*​ 
*وخلصت اللي عندي كله ههههههههههههه مش لقيت اسئله تاني كنت جبت هههههههههه*​ 
*وعايزاكي بقي في ختام الحلقة هسيبك انتي تختمي بكلمة رقيقة زيك للمستمعين اللي منورينا ومتابعين الحلقة *​ 

بالحقيقة بشكرك روزي لستضافتك اللطيفة ومبادرتك المميزة بدعوتي وانشاء الله اكون خفيفة الظل وكنت عند حسن الظن وربنا يباركك وتكوني دااائما" من الناجحين ومرة اخرى 
شكراااااااااااااااا" جزيلا" حبي


*وفي الختام لكي مني ارق الورود*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي تواجدك الجميل ده *

*نورتي الاذاعة كلها*

*سعدنا بوجود العضوه الجميلة اني*

*وبكده وصلنا لنهاية حلقة اليوم*

*اقولكم تصبحوا علي خير وعلي موعد في الحلقة القادمة مع الضيف الجديد فتابعونا*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي يا اني علي كلامك الجميل زيك*​
> 
> *ربنا يخليكي يا قمر وانا بجد مبسوطه اني عرفتك انتي شخصية رقيقة جدا وجميلة*​
> *ويلا بقي نستكمل عشان الحلقة قربت علي الانتهااااااااااااااااااء*​
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا بيكم معانا في حلقة جديدة من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*



*



*
*انهارده معايا شخصية بجد مش هعرف اتكلم عنه*

*لانه شخص مسؤل بمعني الكلمه ومحبوب من الجميع والكل بيحترمه وبيقدره*

*طبعا لازم تكونوا عرفتوه*




*هووووووووووووووووووووو*




*الزعيم*







*ها *


*عرفتوووووووووووه طبعااااااااااا*





*هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*





*‏**My Rock*



*



*





*احب ارحب بيك في الاذاعة واتمني ليك الاستمتاع بوقت البرنامج *


*فاصل ونرجع مع ماي روك والحلقة المميزة جدا*

*فابقوا معنا*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

*ونبدأ الحلقة معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة ومعانا*

*ماي روك*

*احب في البداية ان حضرتك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين اللي نفسهم يتعرفوا علي ماي روك*

*بمعني*

*الاسم والسن*


*تاريخ الميلاد*

*المؤهل*

*مكان الميلاد*

*الوظيفة؟*

*هل انت متزوج ام لا؟*

*كم عدد اخوات حضرتك؟*

*ماهو لونك المفضل؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*من هو اقرب شخصية لك في حياتك؟*

*هل لديك انشطة اخري بجانب المنتدي؟*

*ماهو استايل ملابسك ؟*

*ماهي احب الاكلات المفضلة لك؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*حضرتك برج ايه؟*


*منتظرة من حضرتك الرد ولنا عوده*​


----------



## youhnna (18 أبريل 2010)

*متاااااااااااااااااااااااابع

تقلى الاسئلة شوية روزى

يعنى زى 20 او 30 حلقة مع الزعيم

هههههههههههههههههههه

مش هيقدر يقولك  لا​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *متاااااااااااااااااااااااابع​*
> 
> *تقلى الاسئلة شوية روزى*​
> *يعنى زى 20 او 30 حلقة مع الزعيم*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه منور يا يوحنا

وهحاول اعصر دماغي كويس واطلع اسئلة ههههههههههه

منور بمتابعتك الجميلة


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

متابعين معاكي ياعسل 
منور ماي روك
ضيفك ...
بس تخلصي ضيوفك احنا المستمعين لازم نستضيفك ياقمر 
والاسئلة تهل عليكي كزخ المطر


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> متابعين معاكي ياعسل
> منور ماي روك
> ضيفك ...
> بس تخلصي ضيوفك احنا المستمعين لازم نستضيفك ياقمر
> والاسئلة تهل عليكي كزخ المطر


 

هههههههههه عيوني ليكم يا اني

موافقة اكيد

وانتي منورانا دايما في الاذاعة


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ماي روك*​
> *احب في البداية ان حضرتك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين اللي نفسهم يتعرفوا علي ماي روك*​
> *بمعني*​
> *الاسم والسن*​


 
الأسم My Rock و السن 55 ​ 



> *تاريخ الميلاد*​




​​22 / 3 ​


> *المؤهل*​




ماسجتير هندسة برمجيات و عن قريب دكتوراه​


> *مكان الميلاد*​




​*بغداد*​​


> *الوظيفة؟*​




​​مبرمج​


> *هل انت متزوج ام لا؟*​




​لا و الحمد لله​​ 


> *كم عدد اخوات حضرتك؟*​




​3، ربنا يحفظهم​​


> *ماهو لونك المفضل؟*​




يعتمد كثيراً على الشئ، اذا كانت سيارة فهو اسود، اذا كان ملبس فهو رصاصي و بيجي و ازرق غامق، اذا كوب القهوة فهو ابيض.. فلا يوجد لون مُفضل لكل شئ بل يعتمد على النوع و الوقت.​


> *كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*​


 
اخر مرة قست طولي كان 181+ و وزني 75 kg​ 


> *من هو اقرب شخصية لك في حياتك؟*​


 
أخي الكبير​ 


> *هل لديك انشطة اخري بجانب المنتدي؟*​




نعم، كثيرة.​


> *ماهو استايل ملابسك ؟*​




الستايل الغربي الاوربي المعتاد ​


> *ماهي احب الاكلات المفضلة لك؟*​




​اكل الوالدة بلا منازع​ 



> *ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*​




الحليب؟ ههه ​ 



> *حضرتك برج ايه؟*​




​الحمل​​ 



> *منتظرة من حضرتك الرد ولنا عوده*​


 

لا داعي، وفيتي و كفيتي :act19:​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههه*

*انا مش هطول علي حضرتك في الاسئلة عشان عارفه ان حضرتك مشغول*

*ماهي اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تأثر فيك وتتعبك؟*


*هل كان لديك احلام ولم تتحقق؟*

*هل كنت تتوقع هذا النجاح والشهره لمنتدي الكنيسة؟*

*كلمة توجهها لاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ماهي؟*

*وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة في كلمات قليلة جدا*




​


----------



## Mason (18 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مساء الورد والفل
> 
> ههههههههههه بقي كده ربنا يعينها ها ماشي يا ميسو يومك قرب ومش هرحمك ههههههههههه
> 
> بس جبتيه لروحك هههههههههههههههههه


 

*ههههههههههههههههههه لالالالالا يا روزى انا بهزر يا قمر *
*والنعمة بهزرررر ههههههههههههه*
*وانتى احلى مذيعة واطيب مذيعة وكل حاجة صدقنى *
*وانا بموت فى خفة دمك يا سكر *
*وربنا معاكى ياقمر *​


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ​
> *ماهي اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تأثر فيك وتتعبك؟*​


​الغدر و الخيانة​ 




> *هل كان لديك احلام ولم تتحقق؟*



​
​بكل تأكيد، اي شخص لديه احلام لم تتحقق.
​​


> *هل كنت تتوقع هذا النجاح والشهره لمنتدي الكنيسة؟*​​


​ 

لم اتوقع النجاح في اول الأنشاء لاني لم افكر به كثيراً، فكان تركيزي على بناء المنتدى اولاً. لكن بعد فترة قصيرة انتبهت اكثر لتوسيع و انتشار المنتدى.




> *كلمة توجهها لاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ماهي؟*



​
​يحتاج لموضوع كامل.. اتركه لمناسبة اخرى.​​*



وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة في كلمات قليلة جدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​موضوع جميل، بس يذكرني بلقاء الأعضاء كثيراً :bomb:​


----------



## Mason (18 أبريل 2010)

*اختيار موفق روزى فى كل مرة *
*ومنورة انتى وضيفك الكريم *
*يــــــــــــ قمر ــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

لا و الحمد لله

حلوة منك يا زعيم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

حوار شيق متابعين


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2010)

*منور يا حبيبنا
اكيد متابع يا زعيمنا الغالى

*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااا مع الزعيم*​ 
*ماي روك*​ 
*انا مش عايزه اطول علي حضرتك في الاسئلة *​ 
*وبشكرك جدا علي التواجد والموافقة علي الحضور*​ 

*كنت منور الاذاعة كلها*​ 

*بشكرك مره تانية*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه لالالالالا يا روزى انا بهزر يا قمر *
> 
> *والنعمة بهزرررر ههههههههههههه*
> *وانتى احلى مذيعة واطيب مذيعة وكل حاجة صدقنى *
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ميسو يا حبيبتي

بس برضه يا قمر مش هرحمك ههههههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

*وفي نهاية الحلقة*

*اتمني انكم تكونوا استمتعتوا معايا بالحوار*

*ولنا عودة في الحلقة القادمة*

*مع ضيف جديد *
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا بيكم معايا في يوم جديد وحلقة جديدة من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*ضيفة الاذاعة انهاردة معايا*

*شخصية رقيقة ومحبوية من الجميع*

*تميزت بأشعارها الرقيقة ذات الاحساس العالي*

*ضيفة الاذاعة انهاردة*



*هيييييييييييييي*




*العضوة المباركة*










*النورررررررررررررررررررررر  الجديد*




*



*




*اهلا بيكي يا قمر معانا ومنورة الاذاعة كلها*

*واتمني لكي قضاء وقت ممتع وخفيف*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

*ونبدأ مع بعض الحلقة*

*في البداية احب النور الجديد تعرف نفسها للمستمعين*


*يعني اسمك وسنك وتاريخ الميلاد*

*المؤهل*

*هل توجد وظيفة ام لا؟*

*هل انتي متزوجه ام لا؟*

*مكان الميلاد *

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*ماهي احب الالوان لقلبك؟*

*اوصفيلي شكلك في عبارت بسيطة بمعني:*

*كم يبلغ الطول والوزن؟*

*ماهو لون العين؟*

*ماهو اساتيلك في اختيار الملابس؟*


*هههههههههه شايفه كله بالتفصيل عشان نتعرف عليكي يا قمر*

*منتظرة منك الرد ولنا عوده بعد الفاصل*​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم معايا في يوم جديد وحلقة جديدة من*​
> 
> *اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​
> *ضيفة الاذاعة انهاردة معايا*​
> ...


 
وردتي الجميلة روزي

موضوع رائع جدا وجميل 

يعني دلوقتي انا على كرسي الاعتراف 

خففي الاسئلة شوي ماشي

وربنا يستر بقى 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ونبدأ مع بعض الحلقة*​
> 
> 
> *في البداية احب النور الجديد تعرف نفسها للمستمعين*​
> ...


انا الان على كرسي الاعتراف الي بده يسال دي فرصته
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Mason (19 أبريل 2010)

*منورة يالنور الجديد *
*فى حلقة اليوم مع مذيعتنا الجميلة روزى*
*وربنا يقويكى على روزى ههههههههههههه*
*محرمتش انا ياروزى ها ههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2010)

*منوررررررره الشاشه يا نورررررر يا سكررررره   
يا خساره ملحقتش حلقة الزعيم التليفونات كانت مشغوله على طول ههههه
اختيار كمان موفق يا روزايتى نور دى حبيبتى وغاليه اوووووى عليا مش هوصيكى عليها بقى 
عاوزين افتراااااااا فى الاسئله هههههه*


----------



## النور الجديد (19 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *منورة يالنور الجديد *
> 
> *فى حلقة اليوم مع مذيعتنا الجميلة روزى*
> *وربنا يقويكى على روزى ههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
اختي الجميلة ميسو 
مشكوره لمرورك وكلامك الجميل
والحلقة دي منوره بوجودك
وزاد جمالها بمرورك هنا​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *منوررررررره الشاشه يا نورررررر يا سكررررره *
> *يا خساره ملحقتش حلقة الزعيم التليفونات كانت مشغوله على طول ههههه*
> *اختيار كمان موفق يا روزايتى نور دى حبيبتى وغاليه اوووووى عليا مش هوصيكى عليها بقى *
> *عاوزين افتراااااااا فى الاسئله هههههه*


 

اختي الجميلة دونا 
مشكوره لمرورك وكلامك الجميل
وانا تحت امركم باي اسئلة
انا النهارده على كرسي الاعتراف
وربنا يستر بقى
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد

منورة الاذاعة 

متابعين


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *منورة يالنور الجديد *
> 
> *فى حلقة اليوم مع مذيعتنا الجميلة روزى*
> *وربنا يقويكى على روزى ههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه مش هرد عليكي يا ميسو هسيبك الاذاهة هي اللي ترد عليكي

هههههههههه مش هرحمك بقي وهتشوفي هههههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *منوررررررره الشاشه يا نورررررر يا سكررررره *
> *يا خساره ملحقتش حلقة الزعيم التليفونات كانت مشغوله على طول ههههه*
> *اختيار كمان موفق يا روزايتى نور دى حبيبتى وغاليه اوووووى عليا مش هوصيكى عليها بقى *
> *عاوزين افتراااااااا فى الاسئله هههههه*


 

ميرسي يا دونا يا حبيبتي


دايما تشجيعك بيبقي ليه طعم مميز


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> النور الجديد
> 
> منورة الاذاعة
> 
> متابعين


 

منور يا كليموووووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا مرة تانية معاكم*

*ومعانا العضوه الجميلة*

*النور الجديد*

*عايزه اعرف منك بقي هل سبق ليكي وحبيتي؟*

*ولو سبق ليكي وحبيتي عايزاكي توصفيلي احساسك ساعتها؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة دموع؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة حياه؟*

*هل وجدتي الاخلاص ممن حوالك ام ما زلتي تبحثي عنه داخل البشر؟*

*اكتر شئ يفرح النور الجديد ايه؟*

*وكمان ايه اكتر شئ ممكن يزعلك؟*

*انتي طبعك العصبية والا الهدوء ؟*

*اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبيها ايه؟*

*وعايزه اعرف ليكي في شغل البيت والمطبخ والا لا؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*


*منتظراكي تجاوبي ولنا عوده بعد الفاصل*​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> النور الجديد
> 
> منورة الاذاعة
> 
> متابعين


 
ميرسي الك كليمو
منوره بوجودك
شكرا كلك ذوق​


----------



## youhnna (20 أبريل 2010)

*منورانا بجد يانور

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس خلى بالك من روزاية​*


----------



## النور الجديد (20 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *منورانا بجد يانور​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بس خلى بالك من روزاية*​


 
ميرسي الك جدا يوحنا
ربنا يستر بقى 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا مرة تانية معاكم*

*ومعانا العضوه الجميلة*


*النور الجديد*

*عايزه اعرف منك بقي هل سبق ليكي وحبيتي؟*


*حبيت شخص من خلال النت*

*بس كان هذا الحب كذبة كبيرة*

*يعني مو حب*

*ولو سبق ليكي وحبيتي عايزاكي توصفيلي احساسك ساعتها؟*

*اجمل شيء في الكون هو الحب*

*ولمن حبيت كان شعوري جميل جداااا*

*حيث شعرت انني اعيش بعالم ثاني*

*وعالم جميل مليء بالفرح والسعاده*


*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة دموع؟*

*دموعي ممكن تكون حزن *
*على فقدان انسان ما*
*او دموع فرح لشيء *
*جميل حدث معي*
*يعني على الجهتين ببكي*
*هههههههههه*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة حياه؟*

*الحياة فرح وحزن*
*دموع وابتسامه وأمل*

*هل وجدتي الاخلاص ممن حوالك ام ما زلتي تبحثي عنه داخل البشر؟*

*لالالا *
*لم اجده وابحث عنه*

*اكتر شئ يفرح النور الجديد ايه؟*

*ضحكة طفل*
*ابتسامت فقير*
*ومساعدة كبار السن*
*يعني لمن بزور مراكز كبار السن*
*واحضنهم واطعميهم واساعدهم*
*بحس بفرح كبير*
*ولمن امسح دمعت ست او راجل*
*او طفل اشعر بسعاده كبيرة*

*وكمان ايه اكتر شئ ممكن يزعلك؟*

*اكثر شيء زعلني عندما اخبروني *
*بوفاة اختي الكبيرة فيروز*
*وكان يوم وفاتها هو 23/4/2003*
*فكان حزن كبيره وصدمه اكبر*
*وكان جنازها يوم جناز المسيح*
*وهذا اكبر تعزية النا لانه الرب عزاني*
*جدا وخفف عني الصدمه*

*انتي طبعك العصبية والا الهدوء ؟*

*عصبية وحنونة ومجنونة *
*وكريمة جدا*
*بجد هذه صفاتي *

*اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبيها ايه؟*

*المنسف*

*المسخن*

*الكشري*

*المشاوي*


*وعايزه اعرف ليكي في شغل البيت والمطبخ والا لا؟*

*اها نعم احب شغل البيت *
*وأعشق المطبخ بحب اطبخ واعمل الحلويات*
*ومتى بتحبي اعزمكم كلكم وادوقك شغل ايدي*
*ههههههههه*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

* عصير ليمون مع نعناع*

*منتظراكي تجاوبي ولنا عوده بعد الفاصل*​


----------



## youhnna (20 أبريل 2010)

*هايل يا نور

عايزك بقى تعملى مذيعة وتستطيفى روزى

اعصريها كويس​*


----------



## النور الجديد (20 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *هايل يا نور​*
> 
> *عايزك بقى تعملى مذيعة وتستطيفى روزى*​
> 
> *اعصريها كويس*​


 

حاضر يوحنا 
بس كيدا من عنيه
راح انفذ كل شيء تطلبه 
عشان نعرف كل حاجه عن روزي
انا عم بجهز الها موضوع مرتب 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

بعتذر كثثثير من الجميع لأني مارح اقدر ان اكون معكم لأسباب معينة وظروف معينة ..
لكن بجد حبيبت استضافتك ياروزي بجد متأسفة منك ومن ديدي حبيبة قلبي المتشوقة للقائي 
بجد متأسفة وأرجو انك ما تزعلي مني ولا احد من اخوتي الأحبة 
بحبكم جميعا" من قلبي
سلام وتحية 
لكم من الأعماق


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديدة فى الاذاعة با مرحبا
روزى عاوزين اسئلة بجد مش دلع ههههه
اى خدمة نور هههه


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2010)

ربنا معاكى جورجينا ويدبر الحال
متغبيش عننا كتير المهم ياقمر


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *منورانا بجد يانور​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بس خلى بالك من روزاية*​


 

احم احم هههههههههههههه

ماشي يا يوحنا ماشي:thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> حاضر يوحنا
> 
> بس كيدا من عنيه
> راح انفذ كل شيء تطلبه
> ...


 

هههههههههه ربنا يستر بقي انا هروح استخبي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> بعتذر كثثثير من الجميع لأني مارح اقدر ان اكون معكم لأسباب معينة وظروف معينة ..
> لكن بجد حبيبت استضافتك ياروزي بجد متأسفة منك ومن ديدي حبيبة قلبي المتشوقة للقائي
> بجد متأسفة وأرجو انك ما تزعلي مني ولا احد من اخوتي الأحبة
> بحبكم جميعا" من قلبي
> ...


 

ربنا معاكي يا حبيبتي

وفي اي وقت تدخلي الحوار مستنيكي يا قمر

وميرسي جدا علي اهتمامك في الرد

وربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> النور الجديدة فى الاذاعة با مرحبا
> روزى عاوزين اسئلة بجد مش دلع ههههه
> اى خدمة نور هههه


 

ههههههههههه يا سلام من عنيا 

من غير ماتقول يا جرجس هقوم بأجدع واجب ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> بعتذر كثثثير من الجميع لأني مارح اقدر ان اكون معكم لأسباب معينة وظروف معينة ..
> لكن بجد حبيبت استضافتك ياروزي بجد متأسفة منك ومن ديدي حبيبة قلبي المتشوقة للقائي
> بجد متأسفة وأرجو انك ما تزعلي مني ولا احد من اخوتي الأحبة
> بحبكم جميعا" من قلبي
> ...



*ولا يهمك يا قمررر ربنا معاكى ويدبرلك كل امورك
ومتقلقيش الاذاعه اذاعتنا والمذيعه بتاعتنا ههههه
يعنى اى وقت تكونى جاهزه للبرنامج شاورى بس وانا اخطفلك المذيعه هههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا يهمك يا قمررر ربنا معاكى ويدبرلك كل امورك*
> *ومتقلقيش الاذاعه اذاعتنا والمذيعه بتاعتنا ههههه*
> *يعنى اى وقت تكونى جاهزه للبرنامج شاورى بس وانا اخطفلك المذيعه هههههه*


 

هههههههههههه طبعا يا قمر انا تحت امركم كلكم

ده شرف ليا اني ابقي معاكم

يلا بقي زوديلي يا دونا المرتب هههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااا مره اخري*

*مع القمر*

*النور الجديد*


*عايزه اعرف ايه هي احلامك التي لم تتحقق حتي الان؟*

*بقالك قد ايه في المنتدي؟*

*ازاي اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*مين اعز اصدقائك داخل المنتدي؟*

*ومين اعز الاصدقاء خارج المنتدي؟*

*قوليلي مكان زورتيه واستمتعتي اوي فيه وتتمني تروحيه تاني؟*

*ماهو المكان المميز اللي وقت الفرح او الضيق لازم تجري عليه؟*

*حكمة تؤمني يها ماهي؟*

*مزمور دايما بتقوليه باستمرار؟*

*ماهي علاقتك بالانجيل هل علاقة مستمرة ام لا؟*

*تقولي لمين انت جرحتني؟*

*تقولي لمين ربنا يخليك ليا؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببة ليكي في المنتدي؟*

*مين من الاعضاء بتنجذبي لمواضيعه؟*

*وكفاية كده انهارده ولنا عوده اخيرة*


*مع*


*النور الجديد *

*فابقواااااااااااا معنا*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 أبريل 2010)

*روزى انا حقيقى بعتذر كتير عن المرة اللى فاتت
ويشرفنى كتير انى اكون ضيفتك
احنا نطول ياقمرة
واعملى حسابك فاضية لاخر الشهر دة بس
هههههههههههه حبة رخامة بقا

ومتابعة لضيفتك النور الجديد​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *روزى انا حقيقى بعتذر كتير عن المرة اللى فاتت​*
> *ويشرفنى كتير انى اكون ضيفتك*
> *احنا نطول ياقمرة*
> *واعملى حسابك فاضية لاخر الشهر دة بس*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه لا يا قمر تنوري الاذاعة كلها

ولنا عوده معاكي مش هسيبك طبعا هههههههههههه

ربنا معاكي ويوفقك يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

*يلا يا قمر جاوبي علي دول كمان عشان وقت الحلقة قرب علي الانتهاااااء*

*وفي نهاية الحلقة احب اختمها بأسئلة خفيفة *

*عشان كفاية كده رخامه ههههههههههههه*


*هقولك بعض الصفات وانتي تجبيلي اسم من اعضاء المنتدي*

*صاحب اخلاق عالية*

*ذات مميزات خاصة في اختيار مواضيعه*

*مشهور جدا*

*محبوب من الجميع*

*مواضيعه تشد الانتباه*

*ايه رأيك في الاعضاء دول:*


*مارسلينو*

*كوك*

*تاسوني*

*عاشقة*

*جورجينا*


*اشرحيلي هذه الجمل في كلمات قليلة*


*الحب*

*الوفاء*

*الحنان*

*الحريه*

*الاخلاص*


*الكذب*



*عايزه اعرف بقي ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*وفي النهاية اتمني انك تكوني استمتعتي معايا في الحلقة*

*وكنتي ضيفة جميلة جدا يا نور*

*واحب انك تختمي الحلقة بشعر جميل من اشعارك*

*اسيبكم مع اشعار النور الجديد*

*وكانت حلقة مميزه ولنا عوده في الحلقة القادمة*

*وضيف جديد في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا ليكم علي حسن المتابعة*​


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

منورة يا النور وزايد النهارده بطلتك المميزة ياحلوووة


----------



## النور الجديد (21 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> النور الجديدة فى الاذاعة با مرحبا
> روزى عاوزين اسئلة بجد مش دلع ههههه
> اى خدمة نور هههه


 
مرحبا فيك جريس 
كلكم علي ماشي 
بس ربنا موجود
هههههههههههه​


----------



## النور الجديد (21 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> منورة يا النور وزايد النهارده بطلتك المميزة ياحلوووة


 
اني بل ميرسي لك بجد 
لمروك الجميل
والاذاعة منوره بيكم ​


----------



## النور الجديد (21 أبريل 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااا مره اخري*​ 

*مع القمر*​ 
*النور الجديد*​ 

*عايزه اعرف ايه هي احلامك التي لم تتحقق حتي الان؟*​ 
*بقالك قد ايه في المنتدي؟*​ 
6 شهور في المنتدى​ 
*ازاي اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة؟*​ 
بطريقة الصدفة من خلال جوجل​ 
*مين اعز اصدقائك داخل المنتدي؟*​ 
*دونا*
روزي
ديدي
عاشقة
جارجيوس
يوحنا
كليمو​ 

*ومين اعز الاصدقاء خارج المنتدي؟*​ 
صديقتي رانيا​ 
*قوليلي مكان زورتيه واستمتعتي اوي فيه وتتمني تروحيه تاني؟*​ 
*دير صدنايا في سوريا*​ 

*ماهو المكان المميز اللي وقت الفرح او الضيق لازم تجري عليه؟*​ 
حضن ماما​ 
*حكمة تؤمني يها ماهي؟*​ 
نام مظلوم ولا تنام ظالم​ 
*مزمور دايما بتقوليه باستمرار؟*​ 
باركي يا نفسي الرب ​ 
*ماهي علاقتك بالانجيل هل علاقة مستمرة ام لا؟*​ 
نعم علاقة مستمره وانا اقرا كل 
يوم اعداد من انجيل والمزامير​ 
*تقولي لمين انت جرحتني؟*​ 
للزمن​ 
*تقولي لمين ربنا يخليك ليا؟*​ 
لبابا وماما​ 

*ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببة ليكي في المنتدي؟*​ 
اقسام كثيره
قسم الكتابات
المواضيع العامه
طلبات الصلاه
قسم الالعاب​ 
*مين من الاعضاء بتنجذبي لمواضيعه؟*​ 
بصراحة اكثر من شخص
Dona Nabil
asmicheal
كليمو​ 
*وكفاية كده انهارده ولنا عوده اخيرة*​ 

*مع*​ 

*النور الجديد *​ 
*فابقواااااااااااا معنا*​


----------



## النور الجديد (21 أبريل 2010)

*يلا يا قمر جاوبي علي دول كمان عشان وقت الحلقة قرب علي الانتهاااااء*​ 

*وفي نهاية الحلقة احب اختمها بأسئلة خفيفة *​ 
*عشان كفاية كده رخامه ههههههههههههه*​ 

*هقولك بعض الصفات وانتي تجبيلي اسم من اعضاء المنتدي*​ 
*صاحب اخلاق عالية*​ 
ماي روك​ 
*ذات مميزات خاصة في اختيار مواضيعه*​ 
دونا نبيل​ 
*مشهور جدا*​ 
كليمو​ 
*محبوب من الجميع*​ 
روزي​ 
*مواضيعه تشد الانتباه*​ 
Coptic MarMar​ 

*ايه رأيك في الاعضاء دول:*​ 

*مارسلينو*​ 
اخلاق عالية جداااا​ 
*كوك*​ 
شخصية رائعة جدا​ 
*تاسوني*​ 
فراشة المنتدى​ 
*عاشقة*​ 
بنوتي الجميلة​ 
*جورجينا*​ 
شمعة المنتدى​ 


*اشرحيلي هذه الجمل في كلمات قليلة*​ 

*الحب*​ 
*الوفاء*​ 
*الحنان*​ 
*الحريه*​ 
*الاخلاص*​ 

*الكذب*​ 
ان قلنا كلمة حب فاجمع بها هذه الكلمات​ 
وفاء 
حنان
اخلاص ​ 
ان قلنا حرية فهي اجمل شيء في الحياة​ 
ان قلنا كذب فهو اصعب شيء في الحياة 
وانا اعتبره كسيف يدبحني​ 

*عايزه اعرف بقي ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
اذاعة رائعة جدا واتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح
واكيد مزينة بمذيعتنا الرقيقة والمبدعة في الاسئلة
وبي حضورضيوفنا الاعزاء ​ 

*وفي النهاية اتمني انك تكوني استمتعتي معايا في الحلقة*​ 
*وكنتي ضيفة جميلة جدا يا نور*​ 
طبعا انا استمتعت جدا مع اسئلتك ياروزي
وتعليق ضيوفنا كمان رائع جدا
وحكيت كل شيء بصراحة مطلقة
وربنا يستر اذا عجبت الضيوف ام لا​ 
*واحب انك تختمي الحلقة بشعر جميل من اشعارك*​ 
*اسيبكم مع اشعار النور الجديد*​ 
اهديكم هذه الابيات للجميع
احببتكم ابي وامي
اخي واختي
اعشقكم بجنون 
يوما بعد يوم وليلا بعد نهار
أحذو نحو الحلم وأغدو في اتجاه المنار​

​​اتصفح اوراقي 
باحثة عن نفسي
اين اكون 
استيقظت ياقظة من نومي
لاجد نفسي هنا 
في بيت 
يملئه الحب والحنان
فهو عباره عن
باقة من أجمل الورود تحمل
في داخلها
اجمل الورود
اطير من وردة الى أخرى
كفراشة تبحث عن رحيق 
لغذاءها
فاجد نفسي بين تلك الورود
اكل مما اشتهى قلبي
وانتعشت نفسي 
باجمل المواضيع 
والمقالات 
فاقول انا من دون
حبكم لن اعيش
احبكم جميعا​ 
*وكانت حلقة مميزه ولنا عوده في الحلقة القادمة*​ 
*وضيف جديد في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*شكرا ليكم علي حسن المتابعة*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

*شعر جميل اوي يا نور تسلم ايدك ويسلم احساسك الجميل*

*ومنتظراكي تتابعي معانا الضيوف الجدد اللي هيشرفونا وينوروا الاذاعة*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا ومرحبا بكم معانا في حلقة جديدة *

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*الحلقة انهاردة مميزة جدا واتمني انها تعجبكم*

*اختارت انهارده ليكم عضوه جميلة تميزت*

*بالهدوء في مشاركاتها وحضورها*

*عضوه تهتم بكل الجوانب الروحية من خلال متابعتي لردودها في المواضيع *

*ضيفتي انهارده *



*هي*



*العضوه المباركه*







*‏**Bnota_Zr†a**, *



*اهلا وسهلا بيكي يا قمر ومنورة الاذاعة كلها واتمني ليكي قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*



*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بنوته ونبدأ الحوار*

*فتابعونااااااااااااا*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

*النور كنت منورة معلاً

الرب يبارك فيكي*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

*متابعين يا Bnota_Zr†a, *


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

و انا كمان متابعة


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم مرة تانية بعد الفاصل*

*ونبدأ حوارنا مع العضوه المباركه*

*Bnota_Zr†a*


*في البداية عايزه بنوته تعرف نفسها للمستمعين*

*ماهي هواياتك؟*

*ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟*


*ماهي الاكلات المفضلة لديكي؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*هل انتي متزوجه ام لا؟*

*هل يوجد لديكي عمل ام لسه طالبه؟*

*ماهو مكان الميلاد؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*ماهي استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟*

*كم عدد اخوات؟*

*مين اقرب انسان ليكي في الحياة؟*

*كم عدد اصدقائك؟*

*ماهي شخصية بنوته يا تري الانطواء والعزلة ام شخصية اجتماعية؟*

*منتظراكي اسمع منك الرد لان المستمعين يحبوا يتعرفوا عليكي اكتر*


*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع القمراية بنوته*​


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

منورة الاستيديو ههههههههههههه حبيبتي بونتا 
وزاد تألقها بوجود الجميلة روزي 
صباحك سكر


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> منورة الاستيديو ههههههههههههه حبيبتي بونتا
> وزاد تألقها بوجود الجميلة روزي
> صباحك سكر


 

صباحك عسل يا ارق اني

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر علي زوقك وكلامك الرقيق زيك


----------



## النور الجديد (22 أبريل 2010)

اهلا Bnota_Zr†a منوره الاذاعة
وربنا يسترك من اسئلة روزي خذي 
بالك اديني حذرتك
ههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا bnota_zr†a منوره الاذاعة
> 
> وربنا يسترك من اسئلة روزي خذي
> بالك اديني حذرتك
> ههههههههه​


 

احم احم هههههههههههههه

مش هعرف اعملك حاجه يا نور عشان خلاص يومك خلص هربتي مني ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك كتير يا انى
انا سعيدة بمعرفتك الجميلة
وجورجينا حبيبتى يارب يكون المانع خير وترجعى ونعمل لقائك
النور كنتى منورة بجد اسفة مش كنت بدخل والحق حلقاتكم
والحلقة المميزة للزعيم
واهلا بك يا بنوتة منورة الاذاعة
مع مذيعتنا الجميلة 
اللى مش بترحم 
روووووزى
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*منورة الاذاعة يا ديدي*

*ومازلنا في انتظار بنوته*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا ومرحبا بكم معانا في حلقة جديدة *​
> 
> 
> *من*​
> ...


 
اهلا وسهلا فيكي يااقمرة ​ 
مرسي عالمقدمة الحلوة وعلى الاستضافة ​ 
اني بل​ 
النور الجديد​ 
didi adly

كليمو ​ 
اهلا وسهلا فيكم 
ربنا يخليكم لينا دووووم​ 


> *ومازلنا في انتظار بنوته*​




​خلاص انا جيت ^_*​
O _ - O_ - O _ - O _ -O - _O​​​

​






O _ - O_ - O _ - O _ -O - _O​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

*نورتي يا بنوته*

*ويلا بقي فين الاجابات*

*الحلقة قربت تنتهي *

*منتظراكي*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم مرة تانية بعد الفاصل*​
> 
> *ونبدأ حوارنا مع العضوه المباركه*​
> *Bnota_Zr†a*
> ...


*متتخريش عليا اصلي حزعل منك كثير :11azy:هههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2010)

*منورة يابنوتة الاذاعة
و ربنا يقويكى على مذيعتنا والاسئلة
متااااابعة وبسجل حضور كمان:d​*


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *شكرا لك كتير يا انى
> انا سعيدة بمعرفتك الجميلة
> وجورجينا حبيبتى يارب يكون المانع خير وترجعى ونعمل لقائك
> النور كنتى منورة بجد اسفة مش كنت بدخل والحق حلقاتكم
> ...



حبيبتي ديدي مابعرف شو قلك الا انك رااائعة ومميزة 
بصرااااحة بصلي ابقى معاكم ...
رح احاوول بنعمة الرب اتواااجد 
اشكر الرب لأجل محبتكم الغالية يا غاليين 
بحبكم كثثثير


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *منورة يابنوتة الاذاعة​*
> *و ربنا يقويكى على مذيعتنا والاسئلة*
> 
> *متااااابعة وبسجل حضور كمان:d*​


 

ليك يوم يا جميل ومش هرحم حد 

اديني قولت ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

ونستكمل مع بنوته 

احب اعرف ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟

هل تعيشين قصة حب ام لا؟

ولو مفيش قصة حب احب اعرف ايه مميزات فارس احلامك ولو في حب قوليلي ايه اكتر شئ شدك ليه؟


الحب بوجه عام بيمثلك ايه في حياتك؟

احكيلي موقف اسعدك جدا ومش هتنسيه ابدا؟


عايزه شرح للعبارات الاتية:

الخيانة

الكذب

عدم الامانة

الاخلاص

التضحية


كلمة تقوليها لشخص عزيز عليكي تقوليله ايه علي الهوا دلوقتي


لو انجرحتي من شخص تتصرفي ازاي؟

لو حد كدب عليكي وانتي عرفتي هتتعاملي معاه تاني والا هتبعدي؟

عايزه اعرف انتي خريجة ايه  ؟

تاريخ الميلاد ايه؟

انتي برج ايه؟

ويلا يا قمر جاوبي 

وهطلبلك عصير برتقال عشان مش تزهقي مني ههههههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليك يوم يا جميل ومش هرحم حد
> 
> اديني قولت ههههههههههههه




*ههههههههههههههه
لية كدة بس
دة احنا حبااايب
شكلك هتبيعينى يابت انتى :t9:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*​
> *لية كدة بس*
> *دة احنا حبااايب*
> 
> *شكلك هتبيعينى يابت انتى :t9:*​


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا يا حبي حبايب اه لكن في الاذاعة بقي مفيش دلع

ماشي افضلي كده ادخلي واتفرجي عشان الحلقة بتاعتك قربت خالص

ومش هرحمك برضه:t30: ههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (22 أبريل 2010)

انا متابعة معاكم اهوه


----------



## loly80 (22 أبريل 2010)

يابنتي الطيب احسن ارحمي الغلابة دول

ولو اتزنقو اديهم حل موقت الاتصال 

بصديق

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ونستكمل مع بنوته
> 
> وانا جيت استكمل :flowers:​
> 
> ...


 
بسرعة لو سمحتي ههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أبريل 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع بنوته*

*منوره يا قمر*

*في نهاية اللقاء بحب اختم بأسئلة خفيفة*


*هقولك صفات وانتي تقولي مين تنطبق عليه هذه الصفة من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*


*محبوب من الجميع*

*خادم لكل عضو من اعضاء المنتدي*

*عضو دمه خفيف*

*عضو ذات حضور مميز*

*عضو في حاله*


*لمن تقولي هذه الكلمات*

*انت جرحتني*

*مش هنساك*

*بلاش عتاب*

*خلي بالك من نفسك*



*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*

*




*



*



*



*



*









*وفي النهاية اتمني ان البرنامج يكون عجبك واستمتعتي معانا*

*كنتي منورة الاذاعة ومبسوطه اني اتعرفت عليكي اكتر *

*واحب انك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة بسيطة لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة اللي تابعوا معانا اللقاء واستمتعوا بيه*

*بشكرك مره تانية يا قمر*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أبريل 2010)

*كان معكم روزى من امام منتدى الكنيسة
قطاع الاذاعة :d

اية رأيك انفع
هههههههههه
حبة رخامة بقا​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههه

مااااااشي رخمي براحتك يا قمر

وخدي راحتك علي الاخر هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

*للاسف وقت الحلقة خلص*​ 
*بشكرك يا بنوته وكان نفسي تجاوبي علي الباقي *​ 
*لكن معلش تتعوض مره تانية*​ 
*نورتي الاذاعة كلها*​ 
*بشكر مستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*ونلتقي في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد *​ 
*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع بنوته*
> 
> 
> *منوره يا قمر*
> ...



 *شكرا ليكي يااقمرة *
*تحياتي للجميع *





​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *للاسف وقت الحلقة خلص*​
> 
> *بشكرك يا بنوته وكان نفسي تجاوبي علي الباقي *​
> *لكن معلش تتعوض مره تانية*​
> ...


 *شكرا ليكي *

*احترامي *
*



*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أبريل 2010)

افراااااج
ههههههههه
ربنا نجاكى يابنتى
هههههههههه
ربنا يستر على الجاى بقا
بس بصراحة اتعرفنا عنك اكتر وانتى عسلة خالص
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *شكرا ليكي *​
> 
> *احترامي *
> *
> ...


 

شكرا ليكي يا قمر

كنتي ارق ضيفة معايا


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> افراااااج​
> ههههههههه
> ربنا نجاكى يابنتى
> هههههههههه
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ايوه يستر اوي علي اللي جاي

يومك جيه اهووووووووووو يا قمر ومش هرحمك هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم معايا في حلقة جديدة من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*انهارده بقي اختارت ليكم بنوته عسل*

*انا بموت فيها بجد ونفسي نتعرف عليها اكتر*

*اللي معايا انهااااااااارده*


*هي*



*هي*




*طيب خلاص هقول ههههههههه*



*معااااااااااااااايا*


*العضوه المباركه*







*سندرررررررررررريلا 2009*



*اهلا بيكي معايا يا قمر ومنورة الاذاعة كلها*

*واتمني ليكي الاستمتاع معانا ومع المستمعين*


*يلا خدي نفس عميق واستعدي لبداية الحلقة معايا ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل*

*ومعاااانا القمر*

*سندورة*

*في البداية احبك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين اللي منورينا*

*عايزه اعرف مؤهلك الدراسي*

*ماهو مكان الميلاد؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*احب الالوان ليكي ايه؟*

*اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبيها؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ليكي في المطبخ والا ايه واعترفي هههههههه*


*ليه دايما صورك حزينة في المنتدي؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة سعاده؟*

*لما بتزعلي من شخص بتعملي ايه؟*

*تقولي ايه لشخص عمل معاكي شئ جميل وانتي مكنتيش متوقعه منه بالذات انه يعمل كده؟*

*تقولي ايه لشخص عشمتي فيه اوي وطلع مش قد العشم ده؟*

*اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحبي تزوريها باستمرار؟*

*يلا بقي عايزاكي تشرحيلي يومك بالتفصيل من الصبح لحد بليل ؟ هههههههههه رخامه بقي منا وعدتك ههههههههه*

*يلا يا قمر منتظرة منك الرد ولنا عوده *

*فتابعوناااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا اهلا بيك بجد نورتي الاذاعة 
وربنا يعينك على روزي بقى 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> سندريلا اهلا بيك بجد نورتي الاذاعة
> 
> وربنا يعينك على روزي بقى
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​






ههههههههههه انا ده انا نسمه خالص ومش بجيب اسئله حتي30:

ده انا بفضل ساكته مش بتكلم هههههههههههه:t30:

بس ماشي اتكلموا براحتكم انت خرجتوا من تحت ايدي ههههههههههههه:t9:

لالالالالالالالالا هعيط وااااااااااااااااااء هههههههههههههه:smil8:​


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انا ده انا نسمه خالص ومش بجيب اسئله حتي30:
> 
> ده انا بفضل ساكته مش بتكلم هههههههههههه:t30:
> 
> ...


 
لا يا روزي ما تعيطي خلاص بجد 

بجد

بجد

بجد

من غير زعل

انتي

اجمل وارق مذيعة في العالم

وانتي وردتي المفضلة 

مابقدر على زعلها

​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> لا يا روزي ما تعيطي خلاص بجد ​
> 
> بجد​
> بجد​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا حبي انتي يالي مظبطاني 

ايوه كده هو ده الكلام  ههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر انتي حبيبتي وعارفه انك بتهزري واقولك سر خطير

انا كمان بهزر هههههههههههههه مش بعيط  ههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا حبي انتي يالي مظبطاني
> 
> ايوه كده هو ده الكلام ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
اها يعني ضحكتي عليه 

بي انا عارفه انك ما بتعيط لسبب واحد بس

عارفه ايه هو


انه الورد عمره ما بيعيط وبظل فرحان وسعيد 

ويارب على طول ظلي وردة منوره يا احلى روزي في العالم​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع لذيذ جدا
متابعه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا من الشخصيات المميزه فى منتديات الكنيسه 
اتمنالك التوفيق ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> افراااااج​
> ههههههههه
> ربنا نجاكى يابنتى
> هههههههههه
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي كلك ذوق 
واهلا وسهلا بيكي بصراحة حتنبسطي قوي مع المذيعة اللطيفة (روزي)
اتمنالك وقت ممتع 
محبتي ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ايوه يستر اوي علي اللي جاي
> 
> يومك جيه اهووووووووووو يا قمر ومش هرحمك هههههههههههه




*ههههههههههه
لية كدة بس دة احنا حبايب ياحبى
ومش هترحم كمان واااااااااء
طب اعملى حساب العشرة يابت انتى
وشكلى انا اللى هعلن الحرب عليكى :t30:
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بيكم معايا في حلقة جديدة من*
> 
> *اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه مع الاسف مش عارفة اخد نفسى اليومين دول
البرد وعاميله بقا يا اختى*​


----------



## Mason (25 أبريل 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة يا قــــــــــمــــــــــــ سندريلا ــــــــــــر*
*مع احلى مذيعة فى اجمل إذاعة*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *عودة حميمة يا اختى*​
> 
> ...



*متابعة معاكى اهوت :hlp:*​


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا فى الاذاعة يا مرحبا
مستنى حوار بقى جامد  دى سندريلا الشاشة بقى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> سندريلا اهلا بيك بجد نورتي الاذاعة
> وربنا يعينك على روزي بقى
> ههههههههههههههه​




*منورة بيكى ياقمرة
وانتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون
واهو ربنا يصبرنى بقا 
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> سندريلا من الشخصيات المميزه فى منتديات الكنيسه
> اتمنالك التوفيق ​




*ربنا يخليك يا كوكو
دة من زوقك بس
ميرسى ليك كتير*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا معاكم بعد الفاصل*​ 

*ونستكمل الحوار الجميل مع*​ 
*سندريلا*​ 

*احب اعرف بقي كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*​ 
*ومين اقرب حد ليكي من افراد الاسرة؟*​ 
*انتي برج ايه؟*​ 
*ماهو تاريخ ميلادك؟*​ 
*ايه هي اكتر صفة الناس بتحبها فيكي؟*​ 

*وايه برضه العيوب اللي في شخصيتك؟*​ 
*مين اقرب الاصدقاء ليكي في المنتدي؟*​ 
*ومين اصدقائك خارج المنتدي؟*​ 
*اخبار حياتك الروحية ايه؟*​ 
*لو نفسك تخرجي مكان جديد ايه هو المكان ده؟*​ 
*ايه اكتر ماده بتحبيها في دراستك؟*​ 
*نفسك بعد التخرج تعملي ايه؟*​ 
*الحب بيمثلك ايه في حياتك؟*​ 
*اكتر ترنيمة بتحبي تسمعيها ايه؟*​ 
*بتميلي اكتر للاغاني الحزينة والا علي حسب؟*​ 
*تقولي ليمن *​ 
*خليك معايااااااااااااااااا*​ 
*هل سندريلا حاسه انها اتظلمتي من شخص معين؟*​ 
*وبرضه هعكس السؤال *​ 
*هل سندريلا ظلمت شخص ما؟*​ 

*يلا بقي هطلبلك حاجه عشان القاعده يمكن تطول هههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اها يعني ضحكتي عليه ​
> 
> بي انا عارفه انك ما بتعيط لسبب واحد بس​
> عارفه ايه هو​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك ورقتك

انا بقي هضحك عليكي كل شوية كده عشان تفكريني زعلت وتديني كام كلمه رقيقة زيك ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع لذيذ جدا
> 
> 
> متابعه​


 

منورة يا نيفين

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا قــــــــــمــــــــــــ سندريلا ــــــــــــر*
> 
> *مع احلى مذيعة فى اجمل إذاعة*​


 

منورة بيكي انتي يا ميسو يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ربنا يخليكي كلك ذوق
> واهلا وسهلا بيكي بصراحة حتنبسطي قوي مع المذيعة اللطيفة (روزي)
> اتمنالك وقت ممتع
> محبتي ​




*ادعيلى يا اختى
احسن شكلها ناوية على الشر
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> سندريلا فى الاذاعة يا مرحبا
> مستنى حوار بقى جامد  دى سندريلا الشاشة بقى ​



*ههههههههههه
دى ماتت من بدرى يابنى
شكلك بتفول عليا :smil8:*​


----------



## zama (26 أبريل 2010)

بأمانة حلو الموضوع دا و عامل شغل ..

منورة يا سندريلا ..

السؤال اللى ميعجبكيش يا سندريلا كرسى فى الكلوب على طول ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا بحب أهدى النفوس يا روزى ..

بقولك أيه يا روزى ما تجيبى لسندريلا الصورة اللى قلتلك عليها بيعملوها فى الأربيعنات و نشوف شعورها أيه ناحيتها ؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا معاكم بعد الفاصل*​
> 
> *ونستكمل الحوار الجميل مع*​
> *سندريلا*​
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه شكلك جاية على بيات
هههههههههههه
اطلبى واحد برتقال فريش بقا :t30::t30:*​


----------



## *koki* (26 أبريل 2010)

دا انتوا مش وراكم حاجة بقى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

zama قال:


> بأمانة حلو الموضوع دا و عامل شغل ..
> 
> منورة يا سندريلا ..
> 
> ...



:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> دا انتوا مش وراكم حاجة بقى


:t9:t9::​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أبريل 2010)

*منوره يا مقدسه سندريلا 
الاؤل ادى البرتقال الفريش وصل







ممكن توصفيلى الحب من وجهة نظرك والخيانه 
واخيرا ايه رأيك فى كيوبيد اللى هو انا يعنى :t13::t13:
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *منوره يا مقدسه سندريلا
> الاؤل ادى البرتقال الفريش وصل
> 
> 
> ...




*جامد العصير يا كابتن
ثاااانكس 

بص يابنى الحب احساس جميل ورقيق جداا 
مشاعر فياضة مش تقدر تحجمها
تواصل فكرى وعقلى وروحى بين الحبيبين
احترام متبادل 

اما الخيانة فهى ابشع ما يكون 
ولو حصلت يبقى ما تندمش على حبيبك 
لانه مكنش فى يوم بيحبك اصلا

اما رائى فيك فعلى قدى كدة يعنى
اجتماعى بس بصورة محدودة
حساس
شايل هم الدنيا كله على دماغك زى حالاتى :hlp:

كفاية عليك كدة بقا
وهش ياض من هنا :smil8:*​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

منوررررة يا سندريلا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> منوررررة يا سندريلا




*ميرسى ياقمرة
منورة بيكى*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أبريل 2010)

*سندرا حبيبى منورة 
وربنا معاك ويقويك على روزى هههههههههه
مذيعتنا المتالقة 
حلقة جامدة ياا جميل
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أبريل 2010)

zama قال:


> بأمانة حلو الموضوع دا و عامل شغل ..
> 
> منورة يا سندريلا ..
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه ده انت فضحت الدنيا بالصوره دي

حرمت ابعتلك صور تاني :t30: ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 أبريل 2010)

*عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره*

*مع *

*سندريلالالالالالالالالا*

*عايزه اعرف بقي اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*ومين اول ناس ساعدوكي في المنتدي وشجعوكي؟*

*اكتر الاقسام اللي دايما بتحبي تتابعي كل جديد فيها؟*

*اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتروحي فين اول حاجه؟*

*لو في صديق غايب عنك بقاله فتره تقوليله ايه دلوقتي علي الهوا ههههههههههه*


*ماهي احلامك للمستقبل؟*

*هل تعتقدي ان في صداقة حقيقية في الزمن ده؟*

*امتي سندريلا تضحي؟*

*امتي دموع سندريلا تنزل؟*

*واخيرا اوصفيلي الاعضاء دول بعبارات بسيطة:*

*ابو كف*

*كوكي*

*جيلان*

*دونا*


*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*

*



*


*



*



*وعايزه اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*وفي نهاية كل حلقة وزي ما اتعودنا*

*بحب ان الضيف هو اللي يختم الحلقة بكلمة بسيطة لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*

*اسيبك بقي يا قمر تختمي الحلقة *

*ونورتي الاذاعة كلها وحقيقي استمتعت جدا بالحوار معاكي*

*شكرا ليكي علي رقتك يا قمراية*

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *سندرا حبيبى منورة
> وربنا معاك ويقويك على روزى هههههههههه
> مذيعتنا المتالقة
> حلقة جامدة ياا جميل
> *​




*ميرسى خالص ياقمرة
والاذاعة منورة بيكى

واهو ربنا يقدرنى واستحمل بقا :t30:
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره*
> 
> *الحمدلله الافراج قرب خلاص :t30:*​*مع *
> 
> ...



اختم انا بقا 
احم احم عشان الصوت بس :hlp:

*فى نهاية حلقتنا احب اشكر سندريلا على الصبر دة كله
واقولها ربنا يعينك على روزى بقا ههههههههههههه
كان معكم روزى الحبوبة من امام مبنى الاذاعة
قطاع منتدى الكنيسة ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اختم انا بقا
> احم احم عشان الصوت بس :hlp:
> 
> *فى نهاية حلقتنا احب اشكر سندريلا على الصبر دة كله*
> ...




ههههههههههه ميرسي للختام العسل زيك ده يا سندريلا

نورتي يا قمر الاذاعة

واستمتعت معاكي جدا

اشوفك في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*انهارده بقي الحلقة مش عادية*

*لان العضو مش عادي*

*عاااااااااااارفين مين معايا انهارده*

*هو مشرف نشيط جدا ومتميز وشخصية تتحب وتدخل القلب بسرعه*

*انسان زوق ومجامل للجميع وصريح جدا في تعاملاته مع الاخرين*

*اكيد عرفتوه*


*هوووووووووووووووووو*




*المشرف المباااااااااارك*


*KOKOMAN*


*احب ارحب بيك معانا يا كوكو في الاذاعة*

*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل معانا*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع كوكو ومعاكم *

*فتابعونااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

*براااااااافو
اختيار موفق يا حبى

ومنور ياكوكو
وحقيقى شخصية تستحق كل تقدير

متابعة طبعااا​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *براااااااافو​*
> *اختيار موفق يا حبى*​
> *ومنور ياكوكو*
> *وحقيقى شخصية تستحق كل تقدير*​
> ...


 

منورة يا سندورة يا قمر

احلي متابعه منك

فكريني اجيبلك حاجه حلوه لما اشوفك هههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2010)

*كوكو بجد شخصيه رائعه جدااااااااااا

هتنووووووووور يا مان 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منورة يا سندورة يا قمر
> 
> احلي متابعه منك
> 
> فكريني اجيبلك حاجه حلوه لما اشوفك هههههههههه




*ههههههههههههه
هتيلى الدبدوبة وانتى جاية
هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*​
> *هتيلى الدبدوبة وانتى جاية*
> 
> *هههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه اوك يا قمر من عنيا


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاااااااااااااااصل*

*ومعانا ومعاكم *

*كوكو*


*اهلا بيك يا كوكو مرة تانية *

*ونبدأ االحلقة *


*في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين*

*الاسم*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*مكان الميلاد*

*الطول والوزن*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*ومين اقرب حد ليك من افراد اسرتك ؟*

*ماهو لون عيونك؟ هههههههههه مش هنعاكس بس عايزين نعرف*

*ماهو استايلك في الملابس؟*

*ماهي احب الالوان لديك؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ماهي الاكله المفضلة ليك؟*

*لو انت قاعد في البيت وزهقان ممكن تخترع اكله وتجرب تعملها والا ماحولتش؟*

*وايه هي اكتر المواد الدراسية اللي بتحب تستفتح بيها المذاكرة؟*

*ماهي شخصية كوكو؟*

*ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تنرفز كوكو وتعصبه؟*

*وبرضه عايزه اعرف ايه هي اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تهديك لو كنت مضايق؟*

*انت برج ايه؟*



*يلا يا كوكو منتظراك*

*ولناااااااااااا عودة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*​
> 
> *من*​
> *اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​
> ...


 

شكرا روزى على المقدمه الفوق رائعه 
وياريت بجد اكون استحقها فعلا 
شكرا على زوقك ومحبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *براااااااافو​*
> *اختيار موفق يا حبى*​
> *ومنور ياكوكو*
> *وحقيقى شخصية تستحق كل تقدير*​
> ...


 
ميرسى يا سندريلا على زوقك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *كوكو بجد شخصيه رائعه جدااااااااااا*
> 
> *هتنووووووووور يا مان *


 
شكرا يا مينا وانت حقيقى شخصيه لا توصف 
من كل شىء ونعم الصديق والاخ 
ربنا يحققلك كل اللى بتتمناه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاااااااااااااااصل*​
> 
> *ومعانا ومعاكم *​
> *كوكو*​
> ...


 

شكرا روزى على اللقاء ​


----------



## النور الجديد (27 أبريل 2010)

اهلا يا كوكومان منور الاذاعه بجد
خذ بالك من روزي اديني بحزرك
مش تقول نور ما خبرتني 
ربنا يكون معك
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2010)

*هلا كوكو*
*هو نشيط بعقل دة معقد المنتدى كلة ههههههه*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتة*
*شخصيية  جمييلة جدا وروحة ومرحة ومش بيتاخر قى مساعدة  حد*
*بجد وجودة قى المنتدى مدى روح حلوة جدا لية*
*يالا روزى عاوزين بقى اسئلة  توازى نشاطة المميز*
*طبعا دى صعبة بس روزى قدها*
*عاوزين 80000 سؤال زيى مشاركاتة هههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا يا كوكو منورالاذاعة
ربنا معاك لاخر الحلقة ههههههههههه
 حلقة مميزة
وسؤال بقى لك
ازاى عملت كل المشاركات دى هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههه

منورين يا شباب

حبايبكم كتير اوي اوي يا كوكو 

وبيوصوني عليك ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يعينك بقي شكلي مش هرحمك عشان خاطر المستمعين هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا مره اخري مع العضو الجميل*

*كوكو*


*يا تري الحب من وجهة نظرك ايه؟*

*وكمان الحب بيمثلك ايه في حياتك؟*

*وياتري موجود والا كان وانتهي والا لسه مازلت تنتظرة؟*

*ولو مفيش عايزه اعرف ايه هي مواصفات البنت اللي تتمني الارتباط بيها؟*

*ولو في او كان في عايزه اعرف ايه اللي شدك ليها؟*

*ماهي صفات كوكو اللي الناس بتحبها فيك؟*

*وكمان ايه هي العيوب اللي ممكن تضايق حد منك؟*

*لما بتزعل من شخص بتعمل ايه؟*

*لو حد ظلمك بتتعامل ازاي معاه؟*

*من وجهة نظرك في صداقة حقيقية والا كله كلام؟*

*اكتر الاقوال اللي بتعجبك ايه؟*

*مزمور بتحب تقرأه باستمرار؟*

*ياتري مواظب علي قراءة الانجيل والا مش دايما؟*

*ماهي احب الاوقات لديك؟ يعني امتي تقول انا قضيت وقت جميل؟*

*تقول لمين علي الهوا دلوقتي*

*سامحني*

*وحشتني*

*ليه بعدت عني*



*ليه بحس ان كوكو حزين في بعض الاوقات؟ ياتري ده طبع والا لسبب ما؟*

*ماهي طباع كوكو ياتري اجتماعي والا انطوائي بعض الشئ؟*


*انا بقول اطلبلك فنجان قهوه تظبط بيه دماغك عشان تعرف ترد كويس هههههههههههه*

*ونرجع بعدالفاصل مع الحوار الممتع *

*مع*


*كوكووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا كوكومان منور الاذاعه بجد
> 
> خذ بالك من روزي اديني بحزرك
> مش تقول نور ما خبرتني
> ...


 
اهلا بيكى يا نور 
لا تقلقى مش هقول حاجه :11azy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *هلا كوكو*
> *هو نشيط بعقل دة معقد المنتدى كلة ههههههه*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتة*
> *شخصيية جمييلة جدا وروحة ومرحة ومش بيتاخر قى مساعدة حد*
> ...


 

هلا جرجس 
ربنا يخليك على كلامك الجميل 
وبجد انت كمان شخصيه جميله وزوق جدا 
بس على فكره مش 80000 الف :t30:
شكرا جرجس على زوقك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اهلا يا كوكو منورالاذاعة*
> 
> *ربنا معاك لاخر الحلقة ههههههههههه*
> *حلقة مميزة*
> ...


 
اهلا ديدى 
اقولك عملت كل المشاركات دى ازاى 
التشجيع والاصرار 
واللى بيحب حاجه لا يمكن يقدر يستغنى عنها 
مخصوم منك مشاركتين علشان عرفتى السر :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> منورين يا شباب
> 
> ...


 



ربنا يستر عليك يا كوكو وتروح سليم :11azy:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ربنا يستر عليك يا كوكو وتروح سليم :11azy:​


 
هههههههههههههه يلا يا كوكو جاوب عشان اكمل اللي عندي

ده انت متوصي عليك يا جميل

هههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اهلا ديدى
> اقولك عملت كل المشاركات دى ازاى
> التشجيع والاصرار
> واللى بيحب حاجه لا يمكن يقدر يستغنى عنها
> مخصوم منك مشاركتين علشان عرفتى السر :t30:​



*ههههههههههههههه
مخصوم دا بدل ما تدينى الف ولا اتنين يا كوكو
وبرضه حتفضل اكبر واحد ههههههههههه
يالا تبرع لاخواتك الفقراء
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا مره اخري *
> 
> يا ولكم يا ولكم​
> *مع العضو الجميل*
> ...


 

لا فاصل مين 
سلامو وعليكو:crazy_pil​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يلا يا كوكو جاوب عشان اكمل اللي عندي
> 
> ده انت متوصي عليك يا جميل
> 
> هههههههههههههه:t30:


 

تمت الاجابه يا فندم 
فى انتظار الباقى :t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مخصوم دا بدل ما تدينى الف ولا اتنين يا كوكو*
> *وبرضه حتفضل اكبر واحد ههههههههههه*
> *يالا تبرع لاخواتك الفقراء*​


 
ههههههههههههه 
انتى تأمرى يا ديدى 
اتفضلى العضويه كلها مش الف ولا اتنين 
ربنا يستر وماتقولش هاتها :t30:
ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لا فاصل مين
> 
> سلامو وعليكو:crazy_pil​


 

هههههههههههه سلام مين 

ايه هو ده لسه مش خلصت:smil8:

يلا بلاش خم قولنااااا:hlp:

هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*يارب يكون فنجان القهوه صحصحك يا كوكو هههههههههههه*

*يلا بقي نستكمل الحوار*

*بالنسبة للمنتدي*

*اتعرفت عليه ازاي؟*

*وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببة ليك في المنتدي؟*

*ايه اكتر المواضيع اللي بتشدك للقراءة؟*

*مين اصدقائك بالمنتدي؟*

*مين اللي ساعدك وعرفك تتعامل ازاي في المنتدي ؟*

*تقول ايه للشخصيات دي:*

*ماي روك*

*دونااااااااااا*

*ميرنا*

*كليمو*


*هقولك صفة وانت تختارلي عضو تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:*

*خفيف الدم*

*نشيط جدا*

*مواضيعه شيقة ومهمة*

*مهذب جدا*

*محبوب من الجميع*

*عضو مشهور*


*عايزه اعرف ماهي خططك للمستقبل وبعد الدراسة؟*

*ياتري في مكان نفسك تزوره ؟*

*ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحب تروحها باستمرار؟*

*يلا جاوب علي دول شوفت صغيرين خالص اهو ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه سلام مين
> 
> ايه هو ده لسه مش خلصت:smil8:
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه 
اوك 
بلاش خم :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> يا هلا من جديد ​
> 
> ...


 
شكرا روزى 
نقول برائه :t9:​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا روزى
> 
> 
> نقول برائه :t9:​


 

هههههههههه حاضر يا كوكو

قربت يا ربي عليك هو انا لحقت هههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع *

*كوكوووووووووووووووو*



*مين شفيعك؟*

*اخر مره اعترفت امتي؟*

*مواظب علي حضور القداس والا كل فتره؟*

*موقف حصلك اسعدك ايه هو؟*



*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*


*




*




*



*



*وفي نهاية الحلقة يا كوكو عايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*ونورت الاذاعة كلها بحضورك الجميل وصراحتك*

*واتمني انك تكون استمتعت معايا*

*واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة اللي تابعوا اللقاء واستمتعوا بيه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حاضر يا كوكو
> 
> قربت يا ربي عليك هو انا لحقت هههههههه:t30:


 
ههههههههه 
طيب نزود كمان يوم :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع *
> ​
> 
> خلاص ماشيين :a4:
> ...


 
الختــــ:t9:ـــام 

احب اشكر كل القائمين على خدمه منتديات الكنيسه
اولا : روك بدعمه المتواصل لينا بمحبته وخدمته الرائعه 
ثانيا : احب اشكر اسره الاداره بالكامل للمجهود المبذول لكى يصبح منتدى الكنيسه اكبر منتدى مسيحى باللغه العربيه وفى افضل صوره وبهذا الرقى 
ثالثا : اشكر الاعضاء المباركين المساعدين والمستمرين 
معنا فى منتديات الكنيسه 
رابعا : شكر للاعضاء العادين والنشيطين والجدد ونتمنى منهم دوام التواصل فى منتديات الكنيسه
 مراسلكم : كوكو مان من منتديات الكنيسه 
رووووووووووووما :t30:
شكرا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الختــــ:t9:ـــام ​
> 
> 
> احب اشكر كل القائمين على خدمه منتديات الكنيسه
> ...


 


*هههههههههههه سيدي يا سيدي علي المذيع الجامد كوكو *​ 
*تعالي يلا مكاني وبلاش انا هههههههههه:t30:*​ 

*بجد يا كوكو حلقة كانت تجنن وعرفناك اكتر*​ 
*كنت منونر الاذاعة كلها *​ 
*وميرسي يا باشا علي الوردة الجميلة وعلي زوقك ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

*وفي النهاية بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعة*

*وانتظروني في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*هيكون منور معانا في *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*تحياتي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2010)

*حلقة جامدة جداا ياروزى
تسلم اختياراتك
واتعرفنا على كوكو اكتر

فى انتظار الحلقة الجديدة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هههههههههههه سيدي يا سيدي علي المذيع الجامد كوكو *​
> 
> *تعالي يلا مكاني وبلاش انا هههههههههه:t30:*​
> 
> ...


 
ماعنديش مانع 
اكتبى تنازل عن الاذاعه ناو :t9:
الفرصه مابتتعوضش :t30:
ميرسى يا روزى 
بجد استمعت معاكم بالحلقه الجميله دى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حلقة جامدة جداا ياروزى​*
> *تسلم اختياراتك*
> *واتعرفنا على كوكو اكتر*​
> 
> *فى انتظار الحلقة الجديدة*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

فى انتظار الضحيه الجديده :smil16:
ههههههههههههههههه
قصدى الضيف الجديد :t30:
متابعــ .....​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ماعنديش مانع
> 
> اكتبى تنازل عن الاذاعه ناو :t9:
> الفرصه مابتتعوضش :t30:
> ...


 
ههههههههههه ايه ده انت ماصدقت طيب لا بقي مش هكتب حاجه بس هيه :t30::t30:

ههههههههههه


بجد يا كوكو وكلنا استمتعنا معاك جدا 

يلا بقي هستناك معايا تتابع في الحلقة الجديدة مع الضيف الجديد


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> فى انتظار الضحيه الجديده :smil16:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> قصدى الضيف الجديد :t30:
> ...


 
امممممممممم :t9: ده انت بتتريق بقي

ليك حق يا سيدي منتا ربنا انقذك مني وخلصت الحلقة هههههههههه

ماشي يا كوكو ليك يوم لالالالالالالالا ليك اسبوع هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ايه ده انت ماصدقت طيب لا بقي مش هكتب حاجه بس هيه :t30::t30:
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 


هههههههههههههه 
ميرسى يا روزى 
اكيد هتابع من اول انهارده 30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممم :t9: ده انت بتتريق بقي
> 
> ليك حق يا سيدي منتا ربنا انقذك مني وخلصت الحلقة هههههههههه
> 
> ماشي يا كوكو ليك يوم لالالالالالالالا ليك اسبوع هههههههههه


 

هههههههههه 
اتريق نو نو :11azy:
بس انا خلاص برائه 
مافيش اسابيع ولا ايام:t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اتريق نو نو :11azy:
> بس انا خلاص برائه
> مافيش اسابيع ولا ايام:t30:​


 

واااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااااااااااااء

هربت من الاذاعه يا كوكو عارف لو كنت اعرف انك هتتريق كده مكنتش رحمتك:smil8:

بس اعمل ايه حظك بقي ههههههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم معايا في حلقة جديدة *

*من *


*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*





*انهارده حبيت اجيب ليكم شخصية*



*معروفه جدا ومشهوره *

*انسان محترم جدا وكل اعضاء المنتدي بيحبوه*

*ها عرفتوه والا لسه*



*انهارده ضيفي في الاذاعه *


*هوووووووووووووووووووو*


*العضو المباااارك*





*cupid (مينا)*



*احب ارحب بيك معانا يا مينا واتمنالك وقت جميل تقضيه مع مستمعينك اللي يحبوا يتعرفوا عليك اكتر*



*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة *


*مع*


*مينااااااااااااا*

*فابقوا معنا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2010)

*يامراحب يا مراحب
المقدس بحاله معانا فى الاذاعة
منورررررر يا راجل
وليك وحشة بجد ههههههههههههههههه

انا قولت ارحب الاول
وزى روزى ما قالت
فاااااصل ونووووووووواصل
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بيكم معايا في حلقة جديدة *
> 
> *من *
> 
> ...




*ميرسى  يا مقدسه روزى على المقدمه الجميله 

ربنا يسترها من اللى جاى :hlp:*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يامراحب يا مراحب
> المقدس بحاله معانا فى الاذاعة
> منورررررر يا راجل
> وليك وحشة بجد ههههههههههههههههه
> ...





*انا بقول برضه ربنا يسترها ههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ميرسى يا مقدسه روزى على المقدمه الجميله *
> 
> *ربنا يسترها من اللى جاى :hlp:*


 

هههههههههههه هيسترها يا مينا مش تقلق 

ده اصله شر لا بد منه ههههههههههههه

يلا خد نفس عميق واستعد :warning: هههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه هيسترها يا مينا مش تقلق
> 
> ده اصله شر لا بد منه ههههههههههههه
> 
> يلا خد نفس عميق واستعد :warning: هههههههههههه




*ههههههههه ماشى هروح استعد وجاى تانى :crazy_pil*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*يلا يا مينا استعديت اكيد*

*هههههههههههههه*


*في البداية عايزاك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين*

*يعني*

*اسمك وسنك*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*طبيعة عملك*

*مكان الميلاد*

*وتاريخ الميلاد*

*البرج بتاعك ايه؟*

*احب الالوان لقلبك ايه؟*

*ما هي اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبها؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟*

*الحب بيمثلك ايه ؟*

*ماذا تعني لك كلمة حياه؟*

*ماهو طبع مينا؟ *


*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*وماهو اقرب حد ليك من افراد اسرتك؟*

*ايه اكتر شئ بيشد انتباهك في البنت اللي بتتعامل معاها؟*

*بحس انك متواجد دايما في المنتدي ولكن في حالك اغلب الاوقات ياتري ده لسبب والا حسب طبعك؟*

*هل انت اجتماعي ام انطوائي؟*

*بتحب الضحك اكتر والا جد طول الوقت؟*


*يلا دول كده شويه في السريع *

*ولنا عوده بعد الرد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *يلا يا مينا استعديت اكيد*
> 
> ...




*منتظرك :heat:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2010)

*بعد اذنك يا روزى المايك ثوانى
احب ارحب يجماعه بالعضو المختفى فى الموضوع ناو:hlp:





*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*عدناااااااا سريعا ونستكمل*

*مع*

*مينااااااااااااا*

*منور يا باشاااااااااااااااااا*


*يلا بقي عايزه اعرف ايه موضوع عاشق بلا حبيبة ؟ (لك الحرية في الاجابة او الامتناع عنها)*


*انت اهلاوي والا زملكاوي؟ *


*ايه اكتر ميزه في شخصيتك وبتجذب اللي حواليك؟*

*وبرضه ايه اكتر عيب فيك ممكن الناس تضايق منك بسببه؟*

*لما حد بيضايقك اوي وينرفزك بتتصرف ازاي ؟*

*ايه هو المكان اللي بتفكر تروحه لاول مره؟*


*مكان زورته ونفسك تروحه تاني ايه؟*


*ليه دايما اخرت الحب وداع وفراق يا تري عندك سبب واجابة؟*


*تقول لمين هذه العبارات:*


*وحشتني*

*خليك معايا*

*ربنا يخليك ليا*



*ويلا بقي هطلبلك فنجان قهوه مظبوط واشربه انااااااااااااا هههههههههههه*

​


----------



## ستيفان (28 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا روزى بجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا روزى بجد*​


 

ميرسي يا ستيفان علي زوقك

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## *koki* (28 أبريل 2010)

مين معاكى دلوقتى يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكى دلوقتى يا روزى


 

منورة يا كوكي يا قمر

معايا مينااااااااااااا

ضيف الاذاعة اللي هيتظبط اسئله ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عدناااااااا سريعا ونستكمل*
> 
> ...




*
لا يا روزى انا احتج مش هكمل الحلقه غير لما اشرب فنجان قهوه مظبوط ويكون محوج والبن يكون من عبد المعبود هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكى دلوقتى يا روزى




:smil16:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*ايه هو المكان اللي بتفكر تروحه لاول مره؟


التربه هههههههههههههه 


شكلى هضرب ناس هنا 
:t9::smil8:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> معايا مينااااااااااااا
> 
> ضيف الاذاعة اللي هيتظبط اسئله ههههههههههههههه




:11azy:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *لا يا روزى انا احتج مش هكمل الحلقه غير لما اشرب فنجان قهوه مظبوط ويكون محوج والبن يكون من عبد المعبود هههههههههههههه*


 

ههههههههههه يا سلام يا سلام كمان بتختار

اساسا المشاريب اجباري وبمزاج الاذاعه بقي :t30:ههههههههههههههه

يلا زي بعضه 

واحد قهوه مظبوط ومحوج من عبده ههههههه بدلعه اهو:hlp:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2010)

*منور يا عم الحج 
متابعة معاكوا
اذاعه جامده يا روزى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ايه هو المكان اللي بتفكر تروحه لاول مره؟
> 
> 
> التربه هههههههههههههه
> ...





*ليه كده دنا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :11azy:


 

مش بخاف بقي :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا سلام يا سلام كمان بتختار
> 
> اساسا المشاريب اجباري وبمزاج الاذاعه بقي :t30:ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*دلعيه براحتك لكن انا مشوفتش قهاوى لسه :t9:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ليه كده دنا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااان*




*لا فى دى هتطلع عيببببببنك
:smil8:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *منور يا عم الحج
> متابعة معاكوا
> اذاعه جامده يا روزى*​




*عليا الطلاق دا نورك:t30:*

*منوره الحلقه يا مقدسه كوكى*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لا فى دى هتطلع عيببببببنك
> :smil8:*​




*:vava:  يبنتى انا عايش بقالى كتيير كفايه عليا كده وخلى الاشبال الجديده تاخد دورى هههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مش بخاف بقي :t30:





*ههههههههههههه منا قولتلك انا غلبان ومش بخوف*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *منور يا عم الحج *​
> *متابعة معاكوا*
> *اذاعه جامده يا روزى*​


 

ميرسي يا كوكي يا قمر

نورتي الاذاعة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *:vava:  يبنتى انا عايش بقالى كتيير كفايه عليا كده وخلى الاشبال الجديده تاخد دورى هههههههه*




*اةةةةةةةةةة
صحيح نسيت
دة انت بابا جدو :t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اةةةةةةةةةة
> صحيح نسيت
> دة انت بابا جدو :t30:*​





*بالظببببببببببببببببببببببببط*


----------



## abokaf2020 (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لا فى دى هتطلع عيببببببنك
> :smil8:*​




*
شكلك كده مستقويه علي الناس بكرة يجيلك يوم واظبطك 
وانتي عارفه انا بحبك قد ايه *​


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منورة يا كوكي يا قمر
> 
> معايا مينااااااااااااا
> 
> ضيف الاذاعة اللي هيتظبط اسئله ههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه
ربنا معاه و يعينك عشان تسألى بضمير :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم *​ 
*ومع العضو الجميل*​ 
*ميناااااااااااااااااا*​ 
*عايزه اعرف بقي*​ 
*ايه هي امنياتك في المستقبل؟*​ 
*ياتري كان ليك حلم معين ولم يتحقق حتي الان؟*​ 
*تقدم لمين اعتذار دلوقتي مباشرة؟*​ 
*هل مينا ظلم شخص ما في يوم من الايام؟*​ 
*وكمان عايزه اعرف يا تري مينا اتظلم من شخص معين ؟*​ 
*ليه دلوقتي بلا حبيبة كان مين سبب البعد انت والا هي والا الزمن؟*​ 
*عايزه اعرف ايه المميزات اللي شوفتها وخليتك تحب؟*​ 
*انت مريت بكام قصة حب في حياتك؟ هههههههههه قول بدون خم *​ 
*لو حد احرجك في موقف معين هتعمل ايه وتتصرف ازاي وقتها؟*​ 
*هل انت متسرع في اتخاذ قراراتك ؟*​ 

*ماهو استايلك في اختيار ملابسك؟*​ 
*يلا بقي جاوب وربنا يقويك ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> *
> شكلك كده مستقويه علي الناس بكرة يجيلك يوم واظبطك
> وانتي عارفه انا بحبك قد ايه *​




*ايون كده لقيت حد يحوش عنى :hlp:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاه و يعينك عشان تسألى بضمير :t30:


 

هههههههههههه اه يا كوكي صليلي احسن بتعب جامد ههههههههههه

وكمان بفكر اخليهم يزودولي المرتب بتاعي :t9:


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاه و يعينك عشان تسألى بضمير :t30:




*ايه يحجه كوكى تهدية النفوس دى :smil8:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ايه يحجه كوكى تهدية النفوس دى :smil8:*


 

هههههههه براحتها بقي :t30:

يلا اتفضل جاوب مفيش وقت للدلع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> *
> شكلك كده مستقويه علي الناس بكرة يجيلك يوم واظبطك
> وانتي عارفه انا بحبك قد ايه *​




*طبعا ياحبى انا عارفة
بس انا مستقوية
ما انتى عارفة
غلبااااااااااانة *​


----------



## abokaf2020 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ايون كده لقيت حد يحوش عنى :hlp:*



اي خدمة عد جمايل


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم *​
> *ومع العضو الجميل*​
> *ميناااااااااااااااااا*​
> *عايزه اعرف بقي*​
> ...




*جاوبت اهو :heat:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه براحتها بقي :t30:
> 
> يلا اتفضل جاوب مفيش وقت للدلع




*ههههههههههه ماشى جاوبت اهو*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اي خدمة عد جمايل




*هو كده واحد بس هننصب من اولها :smil8:*


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

هما دول بس الاسئلة يا روزى
مخصوم المرتب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هما دول بس الاسئلة يا روزى
> مخصوم المرتب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه ليه يا كوكي ده انا بقالي يجي ساعتين مظبطاه كتابه

هههههههههههه

اظن يا مينا انهارده ايدك بقيت سريعه مووووووووووووت علي الكيبورد:heat:


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هما دول بس الاسئلة يا روزى
> مخصوم المرتب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





*انا من الاؤل قولت انتى جايه تهدى النفوس :smil8:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ليه يا كوكي ده انا بقالي يجي ساعتين مظبطاه كتابه
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> اظن يا مينا انهارده ايدك بقيت سريعه مووووووووووووت علي الكيبورد:heat:




*انا سريع اصلا :t30:*


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

طبعااااااااااااا
انا احب اهدى النفوس ثم انا لسة مقولتش حاجة
و اى خدمة على التهدية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> طبعااااااااااااا
> انا احب اهدى النفوس ثم انا لسة مقولتش حاجة
> و اى خدمة على التهدية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههه يعنى بتهدى النفوس وناويه تسئلى كمان دا ايه الكرم دا:11azy:*


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

لا دا انا كريمة من يومى


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2010)

ايمتى بقى حلقة كوكي دي هريني لعب وسجن هههههههههههههههههه عايزاك تحضرلها اسئلة انما ايه ...
غير شكل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لا دا انا كريمة من يومى




*كريمه ولا كوكى :new6:*


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

لا روزى مش بتحبنى فمش هتسالنى 
صح يا روزى
بس بتموت فى انى بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *كريمه ولا كوكى :new6:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ايمتى بقى حلقة كوكي دي هريني لعب وسجن هههههههههههههههههه عايزاك تحضرلها اسئلة انما ايه ...
> غير شكل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههه حاضر من عنيا يا اني ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لا روزى مش بتحبنى فمش هتسالنى
> صح يا روزى
> بس بتموت فى انى بقى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه لا وبموت في كوكي كمان

واكيد مش هسيبك يعني لازم ليكي يوم هههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لا روزى مش بتحبنى فمش هتسالنى
> صح يا روزى
> بس بتموت فى انى بقى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا وبموت في كوكي كمان
> 
> واكيد مش هسيبك يعني لازم ليكي يوم هههههههههههه




*طيب حبو فى بعض بعيد مش فى حلقتى :smil8:*


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري مع الحوار الممتع *

*مع مينااااااااااااااااا*

*عايزه اعرف بقي اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟*

*مين اكتر الاعضاء القريبين ليك؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببة ليك في المنتدي؟*

*مين من الاعضاء دايما متابع كتاباته؟*

*المنتدي حاليا بيمثلك ايه؟*

*هقولك بعض الصفات وانت تقولي اسم من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:*

*متفائل*

*مغرور*


*محبوب*

*له حضور ملحوظ في المنتدي*



*مين شفيعك؟*

*ايه اخبار حياتك الروحية؟*

*اخر مره اعترفت امتي؟*

*مواظب علي حضور القداس والتناول والا لا؟*


*كمان في الاجابات اللي فاتت لاحظت حاجه كده وطبعا مش هعديها هههههههههههه*

*بتقول ان اسرع قرار كان البعد *

*طيب يا تري ندمت علي هذا القرار المتسرع ام لا؟*

*لو يرجع بيك الزمن كنت تتمني ان الحب ده يستمر والا كان لازم البعدد؟*

*نفسك تعيش قصة حب جديدة والا ترجع قصة الحب القديمة؟*

*ولو صادفت وقابلتها بعد زمن يا تري هيبقي ايه شعورك ناحيتها؟*

*كمان قولي وزنك كام وطولك؟*



*يلا بقي جاااااااااااااااااوب*


*هههههههههههه شكلك هتدعيلي بعد الحلقة ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *طيب حبو فى بعض بعيد مش فى حلقتى :smil8:*


 

هههههههههه يا ساتر يارب علي الناس دي هههههههههههههه

:smil8:


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري مع الحوار الممتع *
> 
> *مع مينااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههه لا متقلقيش انا بس هقولك يكفى هذا انهرده ونكمل بكره معاكى ومع كل اللى يحب يسئلنى عشان يدوب الحق اقفل المحل واروووووووووووووووووووح
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا متقلقيش انا بس هقولك يكفى هذا انهرده ونكمل بكره معاكى ومع كل اللى يحب يسئلنى عشان يدوب الحق اقفل المحل واروووووووووووووووووووح*
> ​



* اوك يا باشا *

*ربنا معاك ونستكمل غدا*

*تصبحواااااااا علي خير*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة ياروزة تسلم ايدك


----------



## النور الجديد (29 أبريل 2010)

اهلا cupid بجد منور الاذاعة 
مع اني جيت متاخره
بس ربنا معاك
 الاسئلة جامده جدا
حبه حبه عليه روزي​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> فكرة حلوة ياروزة تسلم ايدك


 
تسلميلي يا قمر

نورتي الاذاعة كلها


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا cupid بجد منور الاذاعة
> 
> مع اني جيت متاخره
> بس ربنا معاك
> ...


 
هههههههههه مش تخافي يا حبيبتي هو قدها هههههههههه

المهم انتي نورتي الموضوع كله وتابعي بقي الباقي يا قمر


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أبريل 2010)

*منور يا مينا الحلقة 
وربنا يعينك
وكنت منور يا كوكو وحلقتك كانت مميزة
*​


----------



## zezza (29 أبريل 2010)

منور الحلقة يا مينا 
ربنا معاك ​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا cupid بجد منور الاذاعة
> مع اني جيت متاخره
> بس ربنا معاك
> الاسئلة جامده جدا
> حبه حبه عليه روزي​



*
دا نورك يا نور دا انتى حتى النور كله ههههههههه
ايون وصيها عليا عشان هى متوصيه جامد :11azy:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منور يا مينا الحلقة
> وربنا يعينك
> وكنت منور يا كوكو وحلقتك كانت مميزة
> *​




*دا نورك يا ديدى ميرسى لذوقك يا قمر*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منور يا مينا الحلقة *
> 
> *وربنا يعينك*
> *وكنت منور يا كوكو وحلقتك كانت مميزة*​


 

هههههههههه ربنا يعينه كمان ماشي يا ديدي ههههههههههه

شكلي بقي كده امممممممم 

ماشي يومك قرب علي فكره ههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> منور الحلقة يا مينا
> ربنا معاك ​




*دا نورك يا زيزا نورتينى يا قمر*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*مش عارفين الحلقه دى اللى مفهاش ولا مشروب ولا حتى فنجان قهوه مظبوط ومحوج  ومن عبد المعبود يجدعان انا لسه جاى المحل حد يبعت يجبلى قهوه يبشر*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *دا نورك يا نور دا انتى حتى النور كله ههههههههه*
> *ايون وصيها عليا عشان هى متوصيه جامد :11azy:*


 

هههههههههههههه

اه يا ظالمني :smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *مش عارفين الحلقه دى اللى مفهاش ولا مشروب ولا حتى فنجان قهوه مظبوط ومحوج ومن عبد المعبود يجدعان انا لسه جاى المحل حد يبعت يجبلى قهوه يبشر*


 

ههههههههههههه كان في وانا شربته عشان انت اتأخرت علي ميعاد الاذاعه ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> اه يا ظالمني :smil8:




*هههههههههههههه انتى كده هتقلبى ام كلثوم يعنى من مذيعه لمغنيه 30:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه كان في وانا شربته عشان انت اتأخرت علي ميعاد الاذاعه ههههههههههه




*مش هكمل الحلقه غير لما اشرب قهوه مظبوطه وتكون محوجه وتكون من عبده :warning:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع العضو الجميل*

*ميناااااااااااااااا*


*امتي دموع مينا تنزل؟*

*بتحب الاطفال؟*

*بتنام كام ساعه في اليوم؟*


*هل مينا شخص متعاون مع الاخرين؟*

*اصعب وقت مر عليك كان ايه طبعا غير موضوعك العاطفي؟*

*لو يرجع بيك الزمن كنت تحب تعمل ايه وماتعملش ايه؟*

*ياتري اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة عجبتك واستمتعت معانا زي ماحنا استمتعنا معاك؟*

*تهدي لمين هذه الصور:*


*




*




*



*


*وبجد يا مينا كانت الحلقة جميلة جدا ودمها خفيف بروحك الجميلة دي*

*اتمني تكون الحلقة عجبتك*

*واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة بكلمة بسيطة للمستمعين اللي بيحبوك وفرحوا جدا بوجودك معانا في الاذاعة*


*شكرا ليك يا جميل مره تانية ونورت الاذاعه كلها*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هههههههههههههه انتى كده هتقلبى ام كلثوم يعنى من مذيعه لمغنيه 30:*


 

هههههههههههههههه :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *مش هكمل الحلقه غير لما اشرب قهوه مظبوطه وتكون محوجه وتكون من عبده :warning:*


 

ههههههههههههه​ 
وبعدين بقي :smil8:​ 
اتفضل يا سيدي​ 



​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> وبعدين بقي :smil8:​
> اتفضل يا سيدي​
> 
> ...



*هو الجرنال دى ايه لو الاهرام انا مش بقراه عامل مقاطعه للاهرام :t30:*
*مع ان الفنجان شكله مش عاطفى بس هاجى على نفسى واشربه :hlp:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هو الجرنال دى ايه لو الاهرام انا مش بقراه عامل مقاطعه للاهرام :t30:*
> *مع ان الفنجان شكله مش عاطفى بس هاجى على نفسى واشربه :hlp:*


 

ههههههههههههه بقي كده

طيب بلاش منه

اتفضل



​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه بقي كده
> 
> طيب بلاش منه
> 
> ...





*على فكره دا كابتشينو بس شكله حلو 
ميرسى روزى انا عارف ان جاى عليكو بخساره ههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *على فكره دا كابتشينو بس شكله حلو *
> *ميرسى روزى انا عارف ان جاى عليكو بخساره ههههههههههه*


 

هههههههههه لا يا باشا ماتقولش كده

ده انت ضيف الاذاعه والاذاعه مش بتبخل علي ضيوفهاااااااا:t30:

ههههههههه بعد الحلقة هدفعك تمنهم ههههههههههههههه :hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا يا باشا ماتقولش كده
> 
> ده انت ضيف الاذاعه والاذاعه مش بتبخل علي ضيوفهاااااااا:t30:
> 
> ههههههههه بعد الحلقة هدفعك تمنهم ههههههههههههههه :hlp:




*هههههههههههه احنا فينا من كده
ماشى يا روزى عادى تاخدى كارت شحن مكانهم :t30:
*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هههههههههههه احنا فينا من كده*
> *ماشى يا روزى عادى تاخدى كارت شحن مكانهم :t30:*


 

ههههههههههه لا بهزر انت ضيفنا من الاول للاخر يا مينا

يلا جاوب وعلي مهلك عشان مش تغلط في الحل وتاخد صفر ههههههههه:t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

شايف الناس قايمين بالواجب معاك يا مون 
كنت هجبلك فنجان قهوه 
بس روزى قامت بالواجب :smil16:
منور الاذاعه يا مون 
روزى عندى سؤال ينفع اسئله ؟:t9:​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شايف الناس قايمين بالواجب معاك يا مون
> 
> كنت هجبلك فنجان قهوه
> بس روزى قامت بالواجب :smil16:
> ...






طبعا يا كوكو ينفع

الاذاعه بتاعتكم يا جميل

اسأل براحتك خالص​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2010)

شعقوله cupid في الاذاعه 

شاطر يا بت يا روزي 



ربنا يقويك
يا مان

 انا بسجل متابعه بس




ابقي زودي الاسئله شويه عليه
دا مش اي حد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> طبعا يا كوكو ينفع
> 
> الاذاعه بتاعتكم يا جميل
> 
> اسأل براحتك خالص[/center]


 
ايه الكرم ده يا روزى 
ميرسى يا فندم 
نسيت السؤال :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ايه الكرم ده يا روزى
> 
> ميرسى يا فندم
> 
> نسيت السؤال :t30:​


 

ههههههههههههه امممممممممم

طيب يعني اعمل فيك ايه دلوقتي يلا مفيش وقت اسأل قبل الحلقة ماتنتهي

بلاش دلع:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> شعقوله cupid في الاذاعه ​
> 
> شاطر يا بت يا روزي ​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه منوره يا قمر

واحنا قربنا ننهي الحلقة خلاص

ده ياحرام من امبارح هريته اسئله

ممكن يكون بقي نايم بيجاوب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع العضو الجميل*
> 
> *ميناااااااااااااااا*
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا روزى على الوقت الجميل ده

واتمنى انى كنت ضيف خفيف عليكم


:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open: 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شايف الناس قايمين بالواجب معاك يا مون
> كنت هجبلك فنجان قهوه
> بس روزى قامت بالواجب :smil16:
> منور الاذاعه يا مون
> روزى عندى سؤال ينفع اسئله ؟:t9:​




*كوكو مان بحاله عندنا منور يا مان30:
وانت يا مان تسئل براحتك ومتستئذنش من حد :t30:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ميرسى يا روزى على الوقت الجميل ده​
> واتمنى انى كنت ضيف خفيف عليكم​
> 
> :love_letter_open::love_letter_open: ​


 

حقيقي يا مينا كنت ضيف جميل وخفيف في حضورك ودمك خفيف جدا

وانا شخصيا اتعرفت عليك اكتر من خلال الاذاعه واعتقد بيقينا اصحاب اكتر من الاول بكيتر

بشكرك جدا ونورت الاذاعه كلها

بس كوكو لسه بيفتكر كان هيسألك ايه ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *كوكو مان بحاله عندنا منور يا مان30:*
> *وانت يا مان تسئل براحتك ومتستئذنش من حد :t30:*


 

ههههههههههه

:smil8::smil8:


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> شعقوله cupid في الاذاعه
> 
> 
> *شعقوله مش شعقلوه  ليه :hlp:
> ...



*
ميرسى يا نفين على المداخله الجميله نردهالك فى الافراح :hlp:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حقيقي يا مينا كنت ضيف جميل وخفيف في حضورك ودمك خفيف جدا
> 
> وانا شخصيا اتعرفت عليك اكتر من خلال الاذاعه واعتقد بيقينا اصحاب اكتر من الاول بكيتر
> 
> ...





*ميرسى بجد يا روزى وطبعا اصحاب يا قمر


عادى احنا هنسيب 3 دقايق ونص للى يحب يسئل :t9:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه امممممممممم
> 
> طيب يعني اعمل فيك ايه دلوقتي يلا مفيش وقت اسأل قبل الحلقة ماتنتهي
> 
> بلاش دلع:smil8:


 
نو
هسئله على الفون واعرف الاجابه :t30:​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> :smil8::smil8:





*ايه كمية الشر اللى فيكى دى مش هى دى روزى اللى اعرفها :hlp:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *كوكو مان بحاله عندنا منور يا مان30:*
> *وانت يا مان تسئل براحتك ومتستئذنش من حد :t30:*


 
ههههههههههههه 
اوك يا مون 
كنت بغلس على روزى بس 30:​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ميرسى بجد يا روزى وطبعا اصحاب يا قمر*
> 
> 
> *عادى احنا هنسيب 3 دقايق ونص للى يحب يسئل :t9:*


 

ميرسي ليك يا ارق مينا

ومعاك لاخر اليوم للمداخلات التليفونية

اسيبك مع مستمعينك وارحمك مني شويه

بس متابعه طبعا


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> :smil8::smil8:


 
انت شايف حد معترض على الجمله دى يا مون :t9:​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> انت شايف حد معترض على الجمله دى يا مون :t9:​


 

ههههههههههههه :smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اوك يا مون
> كنت بغلس على روزى بس 30:​


 

اممممممممممم

وبعدين بقي :smil8: هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا ارق مينا
> 
> ومعاك لاخر اليوم للمداخلات التليفونية
> 
> ...





*يبنتى مستمعين ايه *
*بصى هقولك حاجه طالما فى اسم كيوبيد فى الحوار يبقى الناس هتكتفى بالمشاهده بس
ههههههههههههه 
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممم
> 
> وبعدين بقي :smil8: هههههههههههههههه


 
شريره شريره مش اى كلام :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *يبنتى مستمعين ايه *
> *بصى هقولك حاجه طالما فى اسم كيوبيد فى الحوار يبقى الناس هتكتفى بالمشاهده بس*
> *ههههههههههههه *


 

لالالالالالا ازاي ده كله دخل اهو وكلهم مبسوطين خالص بوجودك


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شريره شريره مش اى كلام :t30:​


 

هههههههههههههه :t9:


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالا ازاي ده كله دخل اهو وكلهم مبسوطين خالص بوجودك




*هههههههههههه يا روزى اسمعى منى انا عارف انا بقولك ايه*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *هههههههههههه يا روزى اسمعى منى انا عارف انا بقولك ايه*


 

ههههههههههه 

طيب انا عن نفسي مبسوطه بمعرفتك واني اتعرفت عليك اكتر


----------



## Critic (29 أبريل 2010)

*كيوبيد البطل* من اكتر الاعضاء الخدومين و المحبوبين فى المنتدى و حقيقة لو فى اى ترشيح لمشرفين المفروض يكون كيوبيد اول المرشحين

و *روزى* طبعا طبعا مش محتاجة كلام (علشان منضربش هههههههههههه)


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*للمره التانيه يجماعه برحب بضيفى المختفى :new6::new6:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

critic قال:


> *كيوبيد البطل* من اكتر الاعضاء الخدومين و المحبوبين فى المنتدى و حقيقة لو فى اى ترشيح لمشرفين المفروض يكون كيوبيد اول المرشحين
> 
> و *روزى* طبعا طبعا مش محتاجة كلام (علشان منضربش هههههههههههه)




*اخيرا ظهرت يا راجل ههههههههههه

كنت عارف ان انت المختفى وسيبك تيجى براحتك

بجد انت من اكتر الناس اللى بحترمها يا كريتك
ومتشكر بجد لكلامك الجميل يا حبيبى*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> انت شايف حد معترض على الجمله دى يا مون :t9:​




*يا باشا احنا ناس دكتاتوريين واللى يعترض يعترض او يرفع شكواه الى قيصر :t30:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> طيب انا عن نفسي مبسوطه بمعرفتك واني اتعرفت عليك اكتر



*
ميرسى يا روزى بجد وانا مبسوط بجد بكل الناس اللى تابعت وشاركت وحتى اللى تابعت ومشاركتش

انا كده على طول 

شمعه تحترق من اجل الاخرين :new6::new6:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

critic قال:


> *كيوبيد البطل* من اكتر الاعضاء الخدومين و المحبوبين فى المنتدى و حقيقة لو فى اى ترشيح لمشرفين المفروض يكون كيوبيد اول المرشحين
> 
> و *روزى* طبعا طبعا مش محتاجة كلام (علشان منضربش هههههههههههه)


 

ههههههههههه لا مقدرش اضرب طبعا يا فادي

منور الاذاعه كلها بوجودك وكلامك الجميل


----------



## ام اسحاق (29 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدان ربنا يباركم


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

ام اسحاق قال:


> جميل جدان ربنا يباركم


 

منورة الموضوع كله بمرورك الرقيق


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*اخيرا اخدت الافراج
كفارة يا مقدس

وعقبالك يا كريتيك
عشان اتفرج براحتى​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اخيرا اخدت الافراج​*
> *كفارة يا مقدس*​
> *وعقبالك يا كريتيك*
> 
> *عشان اتفرج براحتى*​


 

ههههههههههههه اكيد طبعا 

ده شر لا بد منه هههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اخيرا اخدت الافراج
> كفارة يا مقدس
> 
> وعقبالك يا كريتيك
> عشان اتفرج براحتى​*



*
اه اخيرا اخدت افراج بس روزى حبستنى مع المستمعين لغاية اخر اليوم والمستمعين هربو ههههههههههه

متقلقيش كريتك مسيره هيجى يعنى هو هيروح من روزى فين :t30:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *اه اخيرا اخدت افراج بس روزى حبستنى مع المستمعين لغاية اخر اليوم والمستمعين هربو ههههههههههه*
> 
> *متقلقيش كريتك مسيره هيجى يعنى هو هيروح من روزى فين :t30:*


 


هههههههههههه ىعلي رأيك كله ان شاء الله هيجي ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*يعنى انت لسة محبوس
يحرااااااام​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

هو افراج بس موجود لاخر اليوم لو حد حابب يسأل اي سؤال ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ىعلي رأيك كله ان شاء الله هيجي ههههههههههههه:t30:



*قدم المشيئه يا سباعى :t30:*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يعنى انت لسة محبوس
> يحرااااااام​*





*تخيلى اه :heat:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو افراج بس موجود لاخر اليوم لو حد حابب يسأل اي سؤال ههههههههههه




*اليوم خلص مش القانون الجديد اليوم بيخلص فيه الساعه 10 :hlp:*


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا" على هذة الاذاعة الجميلة _
_تحياتي وربي يحفظكم ويوفقكم لك ماهو جديد_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*اليوم خلص يامقدس
وعدت 10 من زماااااان
افراااااج بقا
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اليوم خلص يامقدس
> وعدت 10 من زماااااان
> افراااااج بقا
> ههههههههههههه​*




*هههههههههههه
روزى هربت يا مقدسه وسابتلى الاذاعه كلها *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
شكل البت خافت ولا اية​*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> شكل البت خافت ولا اية​*




*خافت من ايه دنا غلبان:vava:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

*ايييييييييه ده مش حد يقولى ان مينا هو الضيف 
منوررر الاذاعه بجد وشكلك طفشتلنا المذيعه 
يلا احسن دى حتى كان ليها فلوس وبتطالب بيها هههههه
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ايييييييييه ده مش حد يقولى ان مينا هو الضيف
> منوررر الاذاعه بجد وشكلك طفشتلنا المذيعه
> يلا احسن دى حتى كان ليها فلوس وبتطالب بيها هههههه
> ​*




*دنا خلاص خلصت وخلصت ههههههه
لالالالا يا دونا انا مطفشتهاش دنا غلبااااااااااااااااااان انتو بقى عليكم مديونيه متجيبوهاش فيا انا *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
شكلك متفق يا مينا انت و دونا على البت
عشان مش تدوها باقى فلوسها
هفتن عليكوووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *روزى هربت يا مقدسه وسابتلى الاذاعه كلها *


 

ههههههههههه لا يا مينا

بس تعبت شويه واديني جيت تاني

ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايييييييييه ده مش حد يقولى ان مينا هو الضيف ​*
> *منوررر الاذاعه بجد وشكلك طفشتلنا المذيعه *
> *يلا احسن دى حتى كان ليها فلوس وبتطالب بيها هههههه*​


 

هههههههههههههه ايون ويلا بقي فين المرتب 

الله 

مش بنسي انا ههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> *شكلك متفق يا مينا انت و دونا على البت*
> *عشان مش تدوها باقى فلوسها*
> 
> *هفتن عليكوووووووووووووووو*​


 
هههههههههه يلا بقي هنعمل ايه يا سندريلا

اهو اديني بشتغل علي الحساب ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

*نوووووووووووووورت بجد يا ميناااااااااااا*

*واستمتعنا بوجودك معانا*

*واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة*

*وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا يا مينا
> 
> بس تعبت شويه واديني جيت تاني
> 
> ههههههههههه




*الف سلامه عليكى يا مقدسه*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *نوووووووووووووورت بجد يا ميناااااااااااا*
> 
> *واستمتعنا بوجودك معانا*
> 
> ...




:t13::t13:

*







*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى يا مقدسه*


 

الله يسلمك يا مينا

ربنا يخليك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
الواد فطس​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ليه بس


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*عدنا اليكم بحلقه جديده خاصه جدا من اذاعة منتديات الكنيسه

مع المذيع الاستثنائى لهذه الحلقه فقط كيوبيد

وضيفنا اليوم ضيف غير عادى استطاع ان يجذب انظار اعضائنا فى مده قليله جدا
هو شخصيه محبوبه من الجميع
فهو يتميز بخفة الدم وروحه الجميله

**معنا  ومعكم على الهواء مباشرة 

**  العضوه المباركه النشيطه



رووووووووووووووزى


اذاعة منتديات الكنيسه تحب ترحب بضيفتنا الجميله ونتمنالها وقت ممتع معانا

فاصل مع ميوزك هادى ونرجع سريعا لضيفة حلقتنا 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عدنا اليكم بحلقه جديده خاصه جدا من اذاعة منتديات الكنيسه*​
> 
> *مع المذيع الاستثنائى لهذه الحلقه فقط كيوبيد*
> 
> ...





هههههههههههه ياربي عليك يا مينا

مقدمه تجنن

تعالي بقي ساعدني بس بدون مرتب ههههههههههههه

بس احلي مافي الموضوع الميوزك الهاديه بموووووووووت فيها هههههههههه​


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تسمحولي ان اشاهد الحلقة بعد اذنكم؟؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> ممكن تسمحولي ان اشاهد الحلقة بعد اذنكم؟؟؟​


 

طبعا يا جميل

انت تنور الحلقه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> ممكن تسمحولي ان اشاهد الحلقة بعد اذنكم؟؟؟​





*طبعا يا مان تنور الحلقه *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*ناااااااايس اختيار
الله عليك يا كيوبد
وانت مذيع كدة
هههههههههههه
لايقة عليك برضو

وطبعا متاااااابعة
لحبيبة قلبى روزى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*ناااااااايس اختيار
الله عليك يا كيوبد
وانت مذيع كدة
هههههههههههه
لايقة عليك برضو

وطبعا متاااااابعة
لحبيبة قلبى روزى​*


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

thank you​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ناااااااايس اختيار​*
> *الله عليك يا كيوبد*
> *وانت مذيع كدة*
> *هههههههههههه*
> ...






ميرسي يا حبي علي كلامك الرقيق

وربنا يستر

ههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ياربي عليك يا مينا
> 
> مقدمه تجنن
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههههه ماشى من غير مرتب مش مشكله انا تبع الفدائين:hlp:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ماشى من غير مرتب مش مشكله انا تبع الفدائين:hlp:*


 

ههههههههههه ماشي يا فدائي قصدي يا مينااااااا:t30:


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2010)

*صاحب الموضوع بقي ولازم ياخد حقه تالت ومتلت في الاسئله *
*منوره يا روزي*
*سنك ؟*
*كليتك؟*
*ايه اكتر عضو او عضوه قريب ليكي في المنتدي*
*اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*
*ايه اكتر حاجه ممكن تدايق روزي؟*
*فكرتي مره تسيبي المنتدي؟ وليه ؟*
*موقف حصل معاكي في المنتدي ولا يمكن تنسيه ؟*
*اوصفلنا روزي في 3 سطور*

*فاصل ونواصل*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2010)

*ايه الاختيارات الجامده دى روزى هتتظبط فى الحلقه  حبايبها كتير ههههههههههه

الحلقه دى مستمرة لمدة اسبوعين على الاقل ولا ايه يا كيوبييييييييييييد *​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

*عدنااااا معكم ومع ضيفة حلقتنا الجميله روزى

ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله ونتمنى نتعرف عليكى اكتر 


اسمك الحقيقى 

سنك 

الدراسه

عملك 

اين تعيشى 

تاريخ ميلادك

الابراج بتاعتك ايه يعنى حتى الصينى تقولى عليها هههههههه

اكتلك المفضله وايضا المشروب المفضل

الالوان المفضله

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومن اقربهم اليكى



*********************

حينما نبحر فى دروب الحياه نجد من يسمعنا ونستهوى الكلام معه
نستمتع معه باللقاء والحديث نبوح له بكل ما لدينا فهو الصديق الحقيقى

من هو الصديق الحقيقى لكِ؟



من بينا مشاغل الحياه نجد فى الناس ما يثير اهتمامنا  فنبحث فيه عن صفات تتوافق معنا
لعله يكون فارس الاحلام

فما هى الصفات التى تشد انتباهك لرجل ما؟


نكتفى بهذه الاسئله مؤقتا ولنا عوده بعد الرد

*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *صاحب الموضوع بقي ولازم ياخد حقه تالت ومتلت في الاسئله *
> *هههههههه منا عارفه برضه ان ليا يوم هههههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه الاختيارات الجامده دى روزى هتتظبط فى الحلقه  حبايبها كتير ههههههههههه
> 
> الحلقه دى مستمرة لمدة اسبوعين على الاقل ولا ايه يا كيوبييييييييييييد *​





*طبعا طبعا هههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه الاختيارات الجامده دى روزى هتتظبط فى الحلقه حبايبها كتير ههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *الحلقه دى مستمرة لمدة اسبوعين على الاقل ولا ايه يا كيوبييييييييييييد *​






ههههههههه منورة يا حبي

اهلا اهلا

وانتم كلكم حبايبي بردو

يلا بقي هنام ههههههههههه:t30:

اسبوعين يا مفتريه ماشي يا كوكي بعد الافراج اوعدك اني مش هسيبك

جبتيه لروحك بقي ههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *عدنااااا معكم ومع ضيفة حلقتنا الجميله روزى*​
> 
> 
> *ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله ونتمنى نتعرف عليكى اكتر *
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه منورة يا حبي
> 
> اهلا اهلا
> 
> ...





*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ايه الحب ده :11azy:

خلاص يامينا خليها تلات اسابيع بقا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *طبعا طبعا هههههههههههههه*


 

ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ايه الحب ده :11azy:​*
> 
> 
> *خلاص يامينا خليها تلات اسابيع بقا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 


هههههههههه ماشي ماشي :smil8:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه:t30:




*يبنتى اعمل حسابك انك لسه فى الحلقه يعنى اتقى شرى :t30:*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *يبنتى اعمل حسابك انك لسه فى الحلقه يعنى اتقى شرى :t30:*


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالا مش بخاف بردو :t30:

وحظك انك خلصت الحلقة بتاعتك لو اعرف كده مكنتش سيبتك ابدا هههههههههههههه


----------



## ستيفان (30 أبريل 2010)

*حينما نبحر فى دروب الحياه نجد من يسمعنا ونستهوى الكلام معه*
*نستمتع معه باللقاء والحديث نبوح له بكل ما لدينا فهو الصديق الحقيقى*


*من هو الصديق الحقيقى لكِ؟*
*ربي يسوع لان حقيقي مش لقيت صديق حقيقي في حياتي لحد الان*



الحلقة حلوة بشكل 
تحياتي الكم يامبدعين وربي يحفضكم​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> *حينما نبحر فى دروب الحياه نجد من يسمعنا ونستهوى الكلام معه*
> 
> *نستمتع معه باللقاء والحديث نبوح له بكل ما لدينا فهو الصديق الحقيقى*
> 
> ...






ربنا يخليك يا ستيفان

كلك زوق بجد

الحلقة حلوه بوجودكم الجميل​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

*عدنا مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق 

ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله*

*الحياه مدرسه .. ماذا تعلمتى منها ؟*

* التضحية عمل رائع نقدمه لمن يحتاج إلينا ... ونرفض التعامل به مع كل شخص اناني  ...*

* من الشخص الذي تضحي من أجله بكل رضى وسرور ؟ *


* الحياة فرص ... ومنها ما يصعب إستغلاله ...*

* ماهي الفرصة التي كانت متاحة لكِ ولم تحسنى إستغلالها ؟*



* لو طلبنا منكِ اكثر صورة محببه لكِ من الصور المخزنه على جهازك الشخصي هتورينى ايه ؟*

*لو ادنالك فرصه من خلال الحلقه الجميله دى انك تقولى كلمه لأغلى شخص بحياتك ماذا ستقولى ؟ ومن يكون ذلك الشخص؟*


* الناس تسأل عن بعض ......... تشتاق وتحن لبعض*

* وأنا وأنت للأسف ......... ما كنا حبينا بعض*

* كل الامور تغيرت ......... وأيامنا الحلوة اختفت*

* هل هناك شخص معين تريد روزى توصيل هذا الكلام له ؟*


*نحن نخطيء وقد نجرح بأخطائنا مشاعر قد لا يبرئ جرحها الزمن ونعتذر  ولكن العذر قد يكون مرفوض*

* في بعض الأحيان وبعض أخطائنا نتجاهلها وكأننا لم نرتكبها ...*

* هل مر عليكى هذا الموقف ’’؟؟*

* ومن هو هذا الشخص ؟؟*

* وهل لديكى الشجاعه لتوجيه رسالة إعتذار خاصه له من خلال لقائنا  معكى ؟؟؟*

* وماذا ستـقولى له فيها ؟؟؟*

*هل عندك استعداد ان تغفرى لمن جرحك حتي ولو كان الجرح عميق ؟  وهل جُرحتى من قبل ؟ *

* متى تخونك عيناكى وتنهمر دموعك؟*

* نقطه ضعف روزى ما هي؟*


*نكتفى بهذه الاسئله ولنا عوده بعد الرد*

​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالا مش بخاف بردو :t30:
> 
> وحظك انك خلصت الحلقة بتاعتك لو اعرف كده مكنتش سيبتك ابدا هههههههههههههه




*ههههههههههههههههه انا برائه خلاص 

الدور عليكى يحجه

بصى هطلع انا احسن منك وعشان تعرفى بس الاذاعه بتاعتى مختلفه *


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *عدنا مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق *​
> 
> *ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله*
> *يلا نبدأ *​
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه انا برائه خلاص *
> 
> *الدور عليكى يحجه*
> 
> *بصى هطلع انا احسن منك وعشان تعرفى بس الاذاعه بتاعتى مختلفه *


 

ههههههههههه يا سيدي علي كرم الاخلاق 

طيب بقي خليني طالما هتظبطني كده هههههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ههههههههههه رديت اهو بس اسئله عميقه جدا وشكلي خربت الدنيا في الاجابه :heat:*​



*ولا خربتى الدنيا ولا حاجه هو احنا لسه عملنا حاجه :hlp:
لازم الاسئله تكون عميقه معكى مقدم البرنامج كيوبيد فماذا تنتظرى :t30:*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ولا خربتى الدنيا ولا حاجه هو احنا لسه عملنا حاجه :hlp:*
> *لازم الاسئله تكون عميقه معكى مقدم البرنامج كيوبيد فماذا تنتظرى :t30:*


 
ههههههههه ماشي يا سيدي

اروح استقيل انا بقي واجيلك تعلمني شويه عمق هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ماشي يا سيدي
> 
> اروح استقيل انا بقي واجيلك تعلمني شويه عمق هههههههههههه:t30:



*
هههههههههه لا يابشا تستقيلى ايه دى حلقه كده على قدى
هنروح فينا احنا فيكى يا حجه
*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هههههههههه لا يابشا تستقيلى ايه دى حلقه كده على قدى*
> *هنروح فينا احنا فيكى يا حجه*


 

ههههههههههه يا باشا ربنا يخليك


ويقويني :heat: هههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2010)

*جامداا جداا يا مينا
بجد حلقة تحفة
و روزى اجبتها عسلة زيها
لازم تسجل فى التاريخ الحلقة دى
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جامداا جداا يا مينا​*
> *بجد حلقة تحفة*
> *و روزى اجبتها عسلة زيها*
> *لازم تسجل فى التاريخ الحلقة دى*
> ...






ههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

ده من زوقك​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جامداا جداا يا مينا
> بجد حلقة تحفة
> و روزى اجبتها عسلة زيها
> لازم تسجل فى التاريخ الحلقة دى
> هههههههههههههه​*





*اى خدمه يا سندريلا عشان تدعولى بس :hlp:*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *اى خدمه يا سندريلا عشان تدعولى بس :hlp:*


 

ههههههههههههه :t9:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اى خدمه يا سندريلا عشان تدعولى بس :hlp:*




*دعيالك يخويا من غير ايوتها حاجة
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

*
عدنا مره اخرى مع اللقاء الممتع وضيفتنا الجميله روزى

****************************

إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء  وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء
 
 الحـــــــــب تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع  الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة  المشتركة الدافئة
 
 تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في  حياة الإنسان لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته  وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد.

ماذا يمثل لكِ الحب؟

هل لديكى الجرأه بان تبوحى لنا الان اذا كان بحياتك قصة حب ام لا ؟

وان كان يوجد حب او كان وانتهى او لم يكن بعد فما هى موصفات فارس احلامك (شرح مفصل:t30: )



الخيانه فى الحب ماذا تعنى لكِ ؟


والفراق ايضا ماذا يعنى لكِ


ما تعليقك على الجُمل التاليه؟

 قد  يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة


  من  يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد 


  الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك


يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً 

*
* المرأة  كالظل كلما ركضت وراءه هرب منك ، وكلما هربت منه لحق بك*


*نكتفى بهذا القدر  اليوم من الاسئله ونستكمل غدا هذا اللقاء الممتع*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *عدنا مره اخرى مع اللقاء الممتع وضيفتنا الجميله روزى*​
> ******************************​
> *إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء*​
> *الحـــــــــب تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة*​
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

*وانا كمان هخلع من المحل

وانتى من اهله يا فندم

تصبحو على خيرا جميعا
*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *وانا كمان هخلع من المحل*
> 
> *وانتى من اهله يا فندم*
> 
> *تصبحو على خيرا جميعا*


 

وانت من اهلو يا اجمل مينا

احلام سعيدة​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

*عدنا مره اخرى مع هذا الحوار الممتع وضيفة لقائنا الجميله روزى


تجمعنا سويا فى هذا الصرح العظيم منتديات الكنيسه فكل منا له هوايته الخاصه و ونظراته الخاصه للاخر

عشنا سويا فى هذا الصرح العظيم اجمال الاوقات وامتعها 


اذكر لى هوايتك الخاصه

اذكر لى اجمل وقت قضيتيه فى منتديات الكنيسه العربيه وفى المقابل اصعب وقت قضيته داخل هذا المنتدى الجميل


ما رايك فى الاعضاء التاليه

**روك

**دونا نبيل 

**كليمو

**جون 

**مارسلينو 

**سندريلا  

**  كوكو


**واخيرا كيوبيد ( :t13: )



يكفى هذا ولنا عوده بعد الرد
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 أبريل 2010)

*روزى منورة ياعمرى 
وحقيقى شاطر يا مينا
ولازم كل اللى استضفتهم يتوصوا بقى ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *عدنا مره اخرى مع هذا الحوار الممتع وضيفة لقائنا الجميله روزى*
> *انت الاجمل يا مينا*​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *روزى منورة ياعمرى *
> 
> *وحقيقى شاطر يا مينا*
> *ولازم كل اللى استضفتهم يتوصوا بقى ههههههههههههه*​




منورة بيكي يا قلبي

هههههههههههه هو متوصي جاهز :heat:هههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *حسابك معايا عصيرررررررررررر هههههههههه:t30:*​





*عصير برتقال فريش من فضلك :t30:*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أبريل 2010)

روزى دى قمر وسكر وحبيبتى أوعى يا مينا تزعلها أهو بقولك أنا صعيديه وممكن أخليلك الصعيد كله يطلعلك وما أدراك بالصعيد ها ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *عصير برتقال فريش من فضلك :t30:*


 

هههههههههههههه :smil8::smil8:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> روزى دى قمر وسكر وحبيبتى أوعى يا مينا تزعلها أهو بقولك أنا صعيديه وممكن أخليلك الصعيد كله يطلعلك وما أدراك بالصعيد ها ههههههههههههه




*انا براحتى جدا على فكره :smil16:*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> روزى دى قمر وسكر وحبيبتى أوعى يا مينا تزعلها أهو بقولك أنا صعيديه وممكن أخليلك الصعيد كله يطلعلك وما أدراك بالصعيد ها ههههههههههههه


 

يا توتا يا جااااااااااااااامد يا مظبطني انت هههههههههههههههه​ 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا عمري​ 
توتا من اجمل الاشخاص اللي حبيتهم في المنتدي​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *انا براحتى جدا على فكره :smil16:*


 

ههههههههههههه يا سلام يا واثق انت


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا سلام يا واثق انت




*طبعا يبنتى واثق جدااااااا:hlp:*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *انا براحتى جدا على فكره :smil16:*


 
ياعم أنت براحتك أه وإحنا كلنا تحت أمرك بس عند روزى وstop ههههههههه وماتنساش فيه كتير صعايده هههههههههه
وذى مابنهزر ب............. هههههههه براحتك ماشى بس ماتزودهاش مع روزايتى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يا توتا يا جااااااااااااااامد يا مظبطني انت هههههههههههههههه​
> ربنا يخليكي ليا يا عمر​
> 
> توتا من اجمل الاشخاص اللي حبيتهم في المنتدي​


 

ماتخافيش ياحبى وراكى رجاله برضوا وماتنسيش ليكى حزب هنا وانتى كمان ياحبى من اجمل وارق الاشخاص اللى حبيتهم هنا


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *روزى منورة ياعمرى
> وحقيقى شاطر يا مينا
> ولازم كل اللى استضفتهم يتوصوا بقى ههههههههههههه
> *​




*وحتى اللى لسه مستضفيتهمش عاوزهم يتوصو برضه :99:*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ياعم أنت براحتك أه وإحنا كلنا تحت أمرك بس عند روزى وstop ههههههههه وماتنساش فيه كتير صعايده هههههههههه
> وذى مابنهزر ب............. هههههههه براحتك ماشى بس ماتزودهاش مع روزايتى




*يبنتى منا برضه صعيدى جدا يعنى هو اه من العاصمه بس صعيدى 30:*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ماتخافيش ياحبى وراكى رجاله برضوا وماتنسيش ليكى حزب هنا وانتى كمان ياحبى من اجمل وارق الاشخاص اللى حبيتهم هنا


 

تسلميلي يا قمر

ربنا يخليكي ليا​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *طبعا يبنتى واثق جدااااااا:hlp:*


 

هههههههههه ماشي يا سيدي​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههه صعيدى خلاص يبقى ما أقدرش أتكلم وأكيد أنت عارف كويس بس علشان خاطر كل الصعايده خليك حنين شويه مع روزى


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههه صعيدى خلاص يبقى ما أقدرش أتكلم وأكيد أنت عارف كويس بس علشان خاطر كل الصعايده خليك حنين شويه مع روزى


 

ههههههههههه عسولتي يا توتا

مش تقلقي يا قمراية احنا قدها ههههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههه صعيدى خلاص يبقى ما أقدرش أتكلم وأكيد أنت عارف كويس بس علشان خاطر كل الصعايده خليك حنين شويه مع روزى





:smiles-11::smiles-11:

*لا تقلقى*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> :smiles-11::smiles-11:
> 
> *لا تقلقى*


 

ههههههههه بنفس الصوباع هههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه بنفس الصوباع هههههههههههههه




*يبنتى بقول براحتى هههههههههه:hlp:*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه ميرسى يامينا بجد أنت صعيدى جدع وربنا معاك ويباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *يبنتى بقول براحتى هههههههههه:hlp:*


 

:t30::t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههه ميرسى يامينا بجد أنت صعيدى جدع وربنا معاك ويباركك ويبارك حياتك





*ميرسى يا توتا منوره مبنى الاذاعه كله ههههههههه
بس ايه يا توتا مفيش كامل سؤال لروزى :t9:
*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ميرسى يا توتا منوره مبنى الاذاعه كله ههههههههه*





+ cupid + قال:


> *بس ايه يا توتا مفيش كامل سؤال لروزى :t9:*​





هقول عليك ايه​ 
منه له ههههههههههه​ 
اصل انت مقصر ده انت قايم بالواجب وزياده ههههههههه​ 
بقولك صحيح شوفلي حاجه اشربها​ 
والا اقولك جوعت ههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هقول عليك ايه​
> منه له ههههههههههه​
> اصل انت مقصر ده انت قايم بالواجب وزياده ههههههههه​
> بقولك صحيح شوفلي حاجه اشربها​
> والا اقولك جوعت ههههههههههه​[/center]



*ههههههههههههههه 

بعد ما تخلصى اكل قوليلى اجبلك حاجه تشربيها *





































:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *بعد ما تخلصى اكل قوليلى اجبلك حاجه تشربيها *
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه ايه ده انت حرقته هههههههههه

لا بص انا بقول انام خفيف انهارده

اجري بقي احسن اكلك :smil8: هههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ايه ده انت حرقته هههههههههه
> 
> لا بص انا بقول انام خفيف انهارده
> 
> اجري بقي احسن اكلك :smil8: هههههههههه​




*كده بتتبطرى على النعمه دى من كنتاكى على فكره :hlp:*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *كده بتتبطرى على النعمه دى من كنتاكى على فكره :hlp:*


 

ههههههههههه يا سيدي مش عايزه منك حاجه

شبحت ههههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

*عدنا مره اخرى واخيره مع اللقاء المميز وضيفة لقائنا روزى 


  فى نهاية لقائى معاكى احب اخلى المستمعين يتعرفو اكتر بيكى

طولك و وزنك

البرفن بتاعك

ونوع موبيلك

**********

ما هو اجمل خبر سمعتيه؟ وفى المقابل اسوء اخبر؟



احكلنا *موقف محرج ! موقف مضحك! موقف حزين ! ..

*ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟
**
وجهى رسالة  لشخص محدش يعرفه غيرك 

**شخص توصفيه  بانه ورده حياتك؟
**لو اتيحت لكِ  فرصه لتغيير شيء حصل في حياتك بالماضي فما هو ذلك الشيء؟ والي ماذا ستغيريه؟

**من هى أكثر شخصية  شعرتى بضعفك أمامها ؟

** ما هو الحلم اللى  ضاع منك ومستحيل تقدرى تحققيه؟

الى من تهدى هذه الصور












وفى النهايه اذاعة منتديات الكنيسه العربيه بتتنمالك حياه سعيده


وهسيبك تختمى الحلقه بكلمه منك لكل اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه

نورتى يا روزى بجد الاذاعه

وفى نهاية اللقاء الجميل بنتمنالك حياه سعيده

كان معكم من مبنى الاذاعه كيوبيد

تحياتى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *عدنا مره اخرى واخيره مع اللقاء المميز وضيفة لقائنا روزى *​
> 
> 
> *فى نهاية لقائى معاكى احب اخلى المستمعين يتعرفو اكتر بيكى*​
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2010)

روزى هنا وماحدش يقولى 
منووووووووووره كتير يا روزى 
روزى بجد من الشخصيات اللى اعتز جدا بمعرفتها 
واتمنى لها حياه سعيده ومليئه بالافراح والسعاده ​


----------



## *koki* (30 أبريل 2010)

هو اللقاء مع روزى
عموما اسال و انتقم بضمير


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> روزى هنا وماحدش يقولى
> 
> منووووووووووره كتير يا روزى
> روزى بجد من الشخصيات اللى اعتز جدا بمعرفتها
> ...






منور بوجودك يا ارق كوكو

وربنا يخليك علي كلامك وزوقك كلك رقه بجد

وكوكو بقي شخصية روعه في كل شئ ومن اكتر الاشخاص اللي استمتعت بالكلام والتعامل معاه بجد انسان واضح وصريح وطيب جدا

بتمنالك كل خير وسعاده يا كوكو ونفسي تفضل مبسوط وبتضحك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هو اللقاء مع روزى
> عموما اسال و انتقم بضمير


 

هههههههههه ليه بس يا حبي ده انا حتي مش استضيفتك لسه

بس خلاص عيوني قريبا يا جماعه كوكي معايا ههههههههههه

اعلان علي الهوا اهو هههههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هو اللقاء مع روزى
> عموما اسال و انتقم بضمير



*
انا خلاص سئلت وخلصت دلوقتى وقت المستمعين
عيشى يا كوكى واسئلى براحتك :heat:


*


----------



## *koki* (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليه بس يا حبي ده انا حتي مش استضيفتك لسه
> 
> بس خلاص عيوني قريبا يا جماعه كوكي معايا ههههههههههه
> 
> اعلان علي الهوا اهو هههههههههههه:t30:​



اية لا يمكن :11azy:


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *انا خلاص سئلت وخلصت دلوقتى وقت المستمعين*
> *عيشى يا كوكى واسئلى براحتك :heat:*


 

هههههههههههه هقول عليك ايه

روح يا مينا

وتعالي بسرعه هههههههههه :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> اية لا يمكن :11azy:


 

ههههههههههه :t9::t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه هقول عليك ايه
> 
> روح يا مينا
> 
> وتعالي بسرعه هههههههههه :t30:​




*ههههههههههههه لازم نعملو معاكى الواجب يا شابه :hlp:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2010)

*انتو شطبتوا بدرى كدة ليه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2010)

*ايه يامينا خلصت مع روزى بدرى اوى انا قولت تعدلها اسبوعين ولا حاجه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2010)

*يجماعه انا خلصت انتو كملو 
بصراحه حبيت اخلص عشان هى متتخنقش منى
*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه يامينا خلصت مع روزى بدرى اوى انا قولت تعدلها اسبوعين ولا حاجه​*


 

ههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *يجماعه انا خلصت انتو كملو *
> *بصراحه حبيت اخلص عشان هى متتخنقش منى*


 
هههههههههه

لالالالالالالا ابدا يا مينا ازاي تقول كده

بجد الوقت مر بسرعه وماحستش بالوقت معاكم

انت اسئلتك جميلة زيك


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

*اهلا بكل مستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*



*احب ارحب بيكم معانا في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*



*انهارده اختارت ليكم بنوته قمر*

*كلها زوق واخلاق وبحس في مشاركاتها بالطيبة وخفة الدم*

*شخصية بجد جميلة جدا وانا بعزها اوي*

*وعشان كده اختارتها تكون ضيفتي عشان نتعرف عليها اكتر*

*لانها فعلا شخصية تستاهل الاحترام والحب من الجميع*

*ضيفتي وضيفة الاذاعه انهارده*


*هييييييييييي*




*العسوله*




*العضوه المباركه*




*swety koky girl *



*اهلا بيكي يا قمر معانا في الاذاعة*

*ونورتي الاذاعة كلها*

*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*


*فاصل ونرجع بسرعه مع العسوله*

*كووووووووووووكي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بكل مستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*اختيار موفق 30:
هتنورى يا مقدسه متابع ومفيش مانع من كام سؤال :hlp:*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *اختيار موفق 30:*
> *هتنورى يا مقدسه متابع ومفيش مانع من كام سؤال :hlp:*


 

هههههههه يا باشا اسأل براحتك

كوكي مش هتمانع ابدا هههههههههه :t30:


----------



## Mason (1 مايو 2010)

*اية السرعة اللى انتوا فيها دى هههههههه*
*حلقة روزى ( المذيعة ) تبقى بالسرعة دى *
*بس كانت حلقة سريعة وخفيفة*
*واتعرفنا عليكى اكتر يا عسولة *
*يا50 ههههههه*
*لا بجد كنتى منورة الحلقة ياقمر *
*أذاعة وضيفة الاتنين عسسسسسسسسسسسسل*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *اية السرعة اللى انتوا فيها دى هههههههه*
> 
> *حلقة روزى ( المذيعة ) تبقى بالسرعة دى *
> *بس كانت حلقة سريعة وخفيفة*
> ...





حبيبة قلبي يا ميسو

ميرسي لزوقك يا قمر انتي عسولتي

ربنا يخليكي ليا والاذاعه جميلة بيكم عشان روحكم الجميلة ومحبتكم دي

ربنا يديمها علينا يارب​


----------



## youhnna (1 مايو 2010)

*متااااااااااااااااااابع

برنامج المنتدى منتداك لروزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *متااااااااااااااااااابع​*
> 
> 
> *برنامج المنتدى منتداك لروزى*​


 

هههههههههههههههه

تنور يا يوحنا والبيت بيتك بقي :t30: هههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بكل مستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*دبستينى كده فجاءة منغير اى مقدمات :11azy:*

*يالا انا جيت اهو 30:*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *اختيار موفق 30:
> هتنورى يا مقدسه متابع ومفيش مانع من كام سؤال :hlp:*



*ده نورك يا عم الحج :hlp:*
* اسال براحتك فاضيه انا ههههههههههههههه*​


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه يا باشا اسأل براحتك
> 
> كوكي مش هتمانع ابدا هههههههههه :t30:



*:11azy:*
*هخليكى تبطلى اذاعه يا روزى بعد حلقتى هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2010)

*روزى شكلها اتخطفت :new6:*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ده نورك يا عم الحج :hlp:*
> 
> *اسال براحتك فاضيه انا ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لا يمكن ابدا :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *روزى شكلها اتخطفت :new6:*


 
ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا انا هنا يا حج ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*ونبدأ الحلقه مع*

*كوكي القمر*

*يلا بقي في البداية عرفي نفسك للمستمعين*

*اسمك وسنك*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*البرج*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*وما هو اقرب شخص ليكي من افراد اسرتك؟*

*ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*وما هي احب الاكلات ليكي؟*

*ياتري بتعرفي تطبخي والا هتكسفينا؟ ههههههههههه*

*ماهو استايلك في اختيارك للملابس؟*

*يلا دول كده في البداية للتعارف يعني*

*والتقيل جاي *

*انتظريني هههههههه*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *ونبدأ الحلقه مع*
> 
> ...



:heat::heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2010)

> *المكرونه بالبشاميل والكبدة*




*انتى غشيتى الاجابه دى منى :smil8:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *انتى غشيتى الاجابه دى منى :smil8:*


* 3\4 الشعب بيحبهم :gy0000::gy0000:*
* بس انا قبل كل دول البيتزا بلا منازع:t31:*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخري*

*مع*

*كوكي*

*ماشي انتي 3 كليه نعرف احنا يعني قولي يلا كليه ايه بلاش خم هههههههههه*

*وعدد افراد اسرتك 4 قوليلي مين يعني اخ ولد او بنت بالتفصيل لو سمحتي ههههههههههه*

*امتي كوكي تبكي؟*

*امتي كوكي تحس بالظلم؟*

*هل كانت في حياتك قصة حب وانتهت ام مازالت؟*

*امتي كوكي تحس بالحب من الاخرين؟*

*ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟ ولو في قولي صفاته اللي حبيتيها فيه؟*

*هل ظلمتي شخص ما في يوم من الايام؟*

*ماهي اكتر المواد الدراسية المحببة ليكي؟*

*ماهي هواياتك بجانب المنتدي؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة حب؟*


*ماذا تعلمتي في هذه الحياه؟ يعني قوليلي تجارب اتعلمتي منها شئ نفعك في مستقبلك؟*

*ماهو طبع كوكي يا تري اجتماعية والا انطوائية؟*

*يلا يا قمر ولنا عوده مره اخري بعد الرد*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخري*
> 
> *مع*
> 
> ...



* ارحمى يا روزى*:heat:​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ارحمى يا روزى*:heat:​


 

ههههههههههه نووووووووووو لسه :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2010)

*





من أجمل اللحظات التي تُحفر في ذاكرة كل منا..هي اللحظة التي تسمع أو تقول  فيها كلمة "بحبك" لأول مرة، وقتها ينبض القلب نبضات سريعة، ويحمر الوجه من  شدة الخجل، وهناك المزيد من الأعراض خاصة لو كان الشعور متبادل والرد  إيجابي.

ولكل منا طريقته الخاصة في التعبير عن حبه،  

كوكى هل لديكى الجرأه الكافيه لتحديثنا عن اول لقاء جمع بينكم؟ وكيف قال لكِ كلمة بحبك وكيف قولتيها له؟

ونريد ان نعرف رأيك فى الحب.... والخيانه.... والفراق....

واخيرا وبدون مجمالات رأيك فى كيوبيد؟​ *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اسئلتك نوكومينت بصراحه ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اسئلتك نوكومينت بصراحه ههههههههههههه
> *​




:new6:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :new6:



:11azy::11azy::11azy:
*بتضحك انا لو اعرف كده مكنتش سيبتك هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اسئلتك نوكومينت بصراحه ههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

*شوفت يا مينا بقي الاذاعه حلوه ازاي*

*عرفتنا عليك يا غامض انت ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*ونرجع تاني لكوكي ونهريها اسئله قصدي نسألها هههههههههههه*

*كيف تعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*بقالك كام سنه فيه؟*

*مين اكتر الاعضاء القريبين ليكي في المنتدي؟*

*ماهي احب الاقسام اللي دايما بتتابعي كل جديد فيها؟*

*اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجه؟*

*بتنامي كام ساعه في اليوم؟*

*اشرحيلي يومك بالتفصيل الممل ههههههههههههه بتعملي ايه فيه؟*

*كوكي بنوته نشيطه والا بتحبي الكسل؟*


*عايزه منك تصميم  جميل من تصميماتك هدية للاذاعه ههههههههههه شوفتي بقي دبستك*

*ولنا عوده بعد الرد*

*فابقوا معنا مع اللقاء الممتع*​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 مايو 2010)

بجد انا اسفه على التاخير 
بس كنت مجازه

طبعا روزي كنت منوره الاذاعه

وهلا الاذاعة منور بجد يا swety

متابعه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *ونرجع تاني لكوكي ونهريها اسئله قصدي نسألها هههههههههههه*
> :11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:
> ...




*عنيا ياروزى انا جاوبت وهعملك تصميم واجى احطهولك هنا ياسكر*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> بجد انا اسفه على التاخير
> بس كنت مجازه
> 
> طبعا روزي كنت منوره الاذاعه
> ...



*ثانكس يانور الاذاعه منورة بيكى *​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه




:t9::t9:


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> :11azy::11azy::11azy:
> *بتضحك انا لو اعرف كده مكنتش سيبتك هههههههههههههههههه*



:t30::t30:



روزي86 قال:


> *شوفت يا مينا بقي الاذاعه حلوه ازاي*
> 
> *عرفتنا عليك يا غامض انت ههههههههههههه*​




:smil8::smil8:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايون كان غامض غامض

ناو فتح شويه هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايون كان غامض غامض
> 
> ناو فتح شويه هههههههههههههههه​*




*يعنى كنت اسود وناو مدى على رمادى مثلا :hlp:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *يعنى كنت اسود وناو مدى على رمادى مثلا :hlp:*



*لا كنت اسود وناو منقط ابيض:t30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لا كنت اسود وناو منقط ابيض:t30:​*




*الاذاعه بقت محل ملابس :fun_lol:*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :t9::t9:


 

هههههههههه يا مامي ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *عنيا ياروزى انا جاوبت وهعملك تصميم واجى احطهولك هنا ياسكر*
> ​





تسلم عيونك يا حبي

ميرسي علي زوقك​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> بجد انا اسفه على التاخير
> 
> بس كنت مجازه
> 
> ...





منورة بوجودك الجميل يا حبي

وربنا معاكي يارب ويقويكي​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااا معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة ههههههههه*

*ونستكمل مع كوكي*


*عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟*

*ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟*

*هل مواظبه علي حضور القداسات والاجتماعات في الكنيسة والا مش دايما؟*

*اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟*

*وكمان اخر مره اتناولتي فيها كانت امتي؟*

*لو كوكي زعلت من شخص عزيز عليها بتتصرف ازاي؟*

*ولو زعلت من شخص مجرد معرفه سطحيه بردو هتتصرفي معاه ازاي؟*

*لما بتفرحي اوي مين اول حد بتجري عليه وتحكيله؟*

*ايه اكتر مكان بتحبي تزوريه؟*

*وياتري ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه قريب؟*

*في انتظار ردك يا قمر*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


>


 

واااااااااااااااو تسلم ايدك يا حبي

تجنن فعلا

انا هحطها في اول صفحة من الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> واااااااااااااااو تسلم ايدك يا حبي
> 
> تجنن فعلا
> 
> انا هحطها في اول صفحة من الموضوع



*انتى الى تجننى وزوق بجد
ثانكس يا عسل​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انتى الى تجننى وزوق بجد​*
> *ثانكس يا عسل*​





ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي 

ربنا يخليكي ليا ويعوض تعبك الجميل ده​


----------



## *koki* (2 مايو 2010)

مين معاكم دلوقتى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكم دلوقتى


*
انا :hlp: ​ ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكم دلوقتى





*حاسس انك على طول تايهه :hlp:*


----------



## جيلان (2 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


>


 

جامدة اوى دى يا كوكا تحفة


----------



## *koki* (2 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *حاسس انك على طول تايهه :hlp:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى
بس بردوا مين جواااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> جامدة اوى دى يا كوكا تحفة



*يخليكى ليا يا رافعه روحى المعدنيه هههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااا معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة ههههههههه*
> 
> *ونستكمل مع كوكي*
> 
> ...



30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 مايو 2010)




----------



## جيلان (2 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


>


 

*حلوة اوى بجد يااه يا روزى طلبتى واحدة جالك اتنين مُرزقة*


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2010)

متابعين يا كوكاية


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حلوة اوى بجد يااه يا روزى طلبتى واحدة جالك اتنين مُرزقة*



ده عينك الجميله هي اللي شايفة الحاجة حلوة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> متابعين يا كوكاية



*ثانكس كتييييييير على المتابعه يارب الحلقه تعجبك ​*


----------



## Critic (3 مايو 2010)

*لا بئا ثانية واحدة  **

* 

*انا من فترة شهر شهرين كدة بامانة (مكنتش بحلم) قريت موضوع فى قسم التهانى و فاكر كويس اوى كانت فيه سويتى كوكى  بتقول باركولى انا نجحت فى الاعدادية*


*هى لحقت تكبر بسرعة اوى كدة و لا انا غبت كتير عن المنتدى و لا ايه !!!

**

*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مايو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *لا بئا ثانية واحدة  **
> 
> *
> 
> ...





:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *لا بئا ثانية واحدة  **
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*لا ياراجل :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
 
شكلك روحت غيبوبه ولسه واصل الف حمد الله على السلامه:t30::t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:



*بطل ضحك ياواد :11azy:*


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2010)

تمام يا كوكى

جدعة ..


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بطل ضحك ياواد :11azy:*




*انا براحتى جدا على فكره اضحك فى اى وقت واى مكان وتحت اى بند :t30:*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


>


 

ميرسي خالص يا قمراية

بجد كلك زوق ورقة

التصميمي جميل اوي وعاجبني جدا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حلوة اوى بجد يااه يا روزى طلبتى واحدة جالك اتنين مُرزقة*


 
هههههههههه الحمد لله يا جيلان 

بس بجد الاتنين اجمل من بعض


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

*ونرجع مره اخيره مع العسوله*

*كوكي*

*في نهاية الحلقة بحب تكون الاسئلة لذيذة شويه*

*عايزاكي توصفيلي الاعضاء دول :*

*كليمو*

*كيوبيد*

*جيلان*

*كريتك*

*بنت موسي الاسود*


*مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تتوافر فيه هذه الصفات:*

*ذات حضور ملحوظ*

*مشهور جدا*

*دمه خفيف*

*محترم ومهذب*

*خادم للجميع*

*في حاله لكنه معروف*



*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*

*




*



*



*



*وفي نهاية الحلقة اتمني انها تكون عجبتك يا قمر واستمتعتي معايا فيها *

*وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في الاذاعه وياتري عجبتك والا مش اوي؟*

*اتمني مكش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة*

*واسيبك بقي تختمي الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين الاذاعه اللي نوروا الحلقة بوجودهم الجميل*

*شكرا ليكي يا قمر مرة تانية*​


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل قوى ياروزى


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Critic (3 مايو 2010)

*



لا ياراجل :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

شكلك روحت غيبوبه ولسه واصل الف حمد الله على السلامه:t30::t30:

أنقر للتوسيع...

اوبا افتكرت دى كانت عاشقة البابا كيرلس 
يادى الكسوف و الاحراج :fun_oops:
اعزرينى بئا حكم السن و المرض :hlp:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *اوبا افتكرت دى كانت عاشقة البابا كيرلس *
> *يادى الكسوف و الاحراج :fun_oops:*
> 
> *اعزرينى بئا حكم السن و المرض :hlp:*​


 

ههههههههههه تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا فادي ههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا
وبجد عجبنى اوى
ميرسى يا روزى على المجهود الجميل​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااا
> وبجد عجبنى اوى
> ميرسى يا روزى على المجهود الجميل​*



طالما عجبك يا قمر خلاص نقول لروزي وتبقي بومبانيه المنتدي هي الضيف اللي جاي واهو تبقي حاجة حلوة نحلي بيها


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااا​*
> *وبجد عجبنى اوى*
> 
> *ميرسى يا روزى على المجهود الجميل*​


 

نورتي يا حبي بمرورك وكلامك الرقيق  زيك

واكيد هتكوني معايا قريب


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> طالما عجبك يا قمر خلاص نقول لروزي وتبقي بومبانيه المنتدي هي الضيف اللي جاي واهو تبقي حاجة حلوة نحلي بيها


 

هههههههههه اكيد يا حبي هتكون ضيفة معايا وانتي كمان يا قمر

ههههههه مش تقلقي معايا قريبا


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 مايو 2010)

هي انا دبستها وخلاص انما انا انا غياب انهارده ومجتش


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هي انا دبستها وخلاص انما انا انا غياب انهارده ومجتش


 

ههههههههههه لا يا عسولتي

لازم ده اساسي وهتيجي ضيفه معايا مش هسيبك هههههههه

بس هو في ضيف بعد كوكي ومن بعده هتبقوا انتم ورا بعض كده عشان تحرمي هههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 مايو 2010)

انا ابويا وامي مش علموني ومش بعرف اقرا ولا اكتب انا فاشله في التعليم


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا ابويا وامي مش علموني ومش بعرف اقرا ولا اكتب انا فاشله في التعليم


 

هههههههههه لا يا حبي ولو هنا مفيش معرفش هههههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا يا حبي ولو هنا مفيش معرفش هههههههههه



لما نيجي لوقتها يحلها الحلال


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ونرجع مره اخيره مع العسوله*
> 
> *كوكي*
> 
> ...



*بجد كانت حلقه انا استمتعت بيها وفكرة الاذاعه حلوة وجديده
 بجد بتعرف الاعضاء على بعض اكتر
وبتقربهم من بعض
وانتى مذيعه شطوووووورة وبتخلى الحلقه حلوة بأسألتك 
الشكر ليكى على التدبيسه الحلوة دى 
هيييييييييييه خلصت30:
*​


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلكو حلو اوى وانتو عاملين زى القط والفار كدا
انا بهدى النفوس على فكرة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مايو 2010)

*يااااة جيت متاخرة 
يالله معلشى بقا
وبالشفا للى فات وللى جاى​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يااااة جيت متاخرة
> يالله معلشى بقا
> وبالشفا للى فات وللى جاى​*



اهلا يا ست الكتكوتة


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 مايو 2010)

يا تري مين الضيف اللي جاي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اهلا يا ست الكتكوتة




*حبيبة قلبى
روحتى بالسلامة ياحبى*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بجد كانت حلقه انا استمتعت بيها وفكرة الاذاعه حلوة وجديده*
> 
> *بجد بتعرف الاعضاء على بعض اكتر*
> *وبتقربهم من بعض*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا كوكي يا قمر لزوقك وللتصميم الجميل اللي زيك

نورتي الاذاعه كلها يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *شكلكو حلو اوى وانتو عاملين زى القط والفار كدا*
> 
> *انا بهدى النفوس على فكرة*​


 

ههههههههههه انتي عسل علي فكره


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يا تري مين الضيف اللي جاي


 

هتعرفي حالا يا حبي

لما انزل الحلقة


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يااااة جيت متاخرة ​*
> *يالله معلشى بقا*
> 
> *وبالشفا للى فات وللى جاى*​


 

هههههههههه نورتي يا سندريلا يا قمر


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هتعرفي حالا يا حبي
> 
> لما انزل الحلقة



في الانتظار


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه نورتي يا سندريلا يا قمر




*ميرسى روزى
منورة بيكى وبضيفك الجديد*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2010)

جميل يا كوكاية

اجوبتك كانت رائعة


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

*مستعجلين على الضيف الجاى

بتحبوا تشمتوا على فكرة ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

*اهلا بيكم معاناااااااااا في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*ضيفي انهارده اللي هينور الاذاعه معايا*

*هو*


*عضو جميل وشخصية محترمه جدا*

*له حضور واضح في المنتدي ولكنه بهدوء مع خفة دم جميلة*

*شخص كلنا نعرفه *


*ولكن نريد التقرب منه اكثر من خلال الحوار معه في الاذاعه*


*ضيفي وضيفكم انهارده*



*هووووووووووووووووووو*




*العضو المبارك*



*‏**مايكل مايك*


*اهلا بيك معانا يا مايكل *

*منور الاذاعه كلها واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل معانا*


*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع العضو المهذب*

*مايكل*


*فتابعوناااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مايو 2010)

اختيار موفق روزى 

هتنور يا مان بجد


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اختيار موفق روزى
> 
> هتنور يا مان بجد


 

ميرسي ليك يا مينا علي المتابعه الجميلة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مايو 2010)

*مش هنشمت اهو يامايكل
بس ربنا يعينك بقا
هههههههههههههههه
منوووووووووووووووووور​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مش هنشمت اهو يامايكل​*
> *بس ربنا يعينك بقا*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *منوووووووووووووووووور*​


 

ههههههههههه:t9:


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم معاناااااااااا في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*
> 
> *في*
> 
> ...







*شكرا لكلامك الجميل ياروزى​*


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اختيار موفق روزى
> 
> هتنور يا مان بجد




*
منور بيك ياكيوبيد

ميرسى ليك ياجميل​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *شكرا لكلامك الجميل ياروزى​*​






دي حقيقة يا مايكل بجد

ويارب الاذاعه تعجبك وتستمتع بيها معانا​


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مش هنشمت اهو يامايكل
> بس ربنا يعينك بقا
> هههههههههههههههه
> منوووووووووووووووووور​*





*ههههههههه


ربنا يعينى ياسندريلا

ميرسى ليكى ده نورك​*


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> دي حقيقة يا مايكل بجد
> 
> ويارب الاذاعه تعجبك وتستمتع بيها معانا [/center]




*
متشكر خالص

وعلى فكرة الموضوع فكرته جميلة بس انا مكنتش متابعه من الاول​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *متشكر خالص*​
> 
> *وعلى فكرة الموضوع فكرته جميلة بس انا مكنتش متابعه من الاول*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا مايكل اوي

والفكره بقيت اجمل بمروركم وتشجيعكم للموضوع

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *مستعجلين على الضيف الجاى
> 
> بتحبوا تشمتوا على فكرة ههههههههههههه​*




*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
على طول انتو فهمين البنات غلط
دا احنا ملايكة وبنحب نساعد حتى​*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*ونبدأ حلقتنا مع العضو المبارك*

*مايكل*

*في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين*

*يعني*

*الاسم والسن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*البرج*

*مكان الميلاد*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*هل لديك وظيفة ام لا؟*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ *

*من هو اقرب شخص ليك من افراد اسرتك؟*

*ماهو لونك المفضل؟*

*ماهو طولك ووزنك؟*

*ماهو استايلك في اختيار ملابسك؟*

*ماهو اقرب صديق لك داخل المنتدي؟*

*وهل لديك اصدقاء من خارج المنتدي؟*

*ماهي اكلتك المفضله؟*

*وكمان ايه هو مشروبك المفضل؟*


*عشان اعمل معاك واجب واطلبلك حاجه في الفاصل ههههههههههه*

*جاوب دول ولنا عوده بعد الرد*

*فتابعونااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *ونبدأ حلقتنا مع العضو المبارك*
> 
> ...






:heat:​

*هو لسه فى تانى


ربنا يسهل​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> :heat:​
> 
> 
> *هو لسه فى تانى*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اه لسه في تاني هو احنا لحقنا هههههههههههه

ده كله تسخين في السريع كده:t30:


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه لسه في تاني هو احنا لحقنا هههههههههههه
> 
> ده كله تسخين في السريع كده:t30:




*
اوكيشن​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

*ورجعنا معاكم ومع العضو الجميل*

*مايكل*

*احب اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية *

*يعني*

*هل تعيش حاليا قصة حب؟*

*ام*

*كانت وانتهت ؟ *

*وماهو اول حب في حياتك ؟ يعني كان عندك كام سنه اول مره حبيت ؟*


*ماذا تعني لك كلمة حب؟*

*الحياه لحظات سعيده ولحظات مؤلمه*

*ماهي اصعب لحظات حياتك التي عيشتها؟*

*وماهي احب واسعد الحظات التي عيشتها؟*

*ماهي شخصية مايكل ياتري اجتماعي والا غامض بعض الشئ؟*

*ايه المكان اللي بتحس وانت فيه انك في عالم تاني ؟*

*وياتري في مكان حابب انك تزوره قريب؟*

*دموع الرجل غاليه جدا ومن الصعب رؤيتها *

*امتي مايكل دموعه تنزل ويبكي؟*


*جاوب دول ونستكمل*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2010)

*منووووووووووووووووووور يا مايكل

جاوب بذمه هههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا كوكاية
> 
> اجوبتك كانت رائعة



*ثانكس كتير ليك ياكليمو​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *منووووووووووووووووووور يا مايكل​*
> 
> 
> *جاوب بذمه هههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه ايوه يا كوكي قوليله هههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مايو 2010)

*ممكن مداخله على السريع مع نجم الحلقه 

 لا يهم أين أنت الآن ، ولكن المهم هو إلى أين تتجه في هذه اللحظة  .

مايكل ما هو هدفك فى الحياه ؟


 كل الإكتشافات والإختراعات التي نشهدها في الحاضر ، تم الحكم عليها قبل  إكتشافها أو إختراعها بأنها مستحيلة .


من وجهة نظرك هل يوجد مستحيل ؟ وهل يوجد شىء ما فى نظرك وحياتك مستحيلة الحدوث ؟


هدية بسيطة غير متوقعة لها تأثير أكبر بكثير من هدية ثمينة متوقعة .

ما هى الهديه التى تعتز بيها جدا ومن اهداها لك

السعادة لا تحقق في غياب المشاكل في حياتنا ، ولكنها تتحقق في التغلب على  هذه المشاكل .

ما هو الموقف الذى قابلته واحسست انه لن ينتهى ولكن بمجرد انتهائه احسست بسعاده بالغه

حلو كده عشان متدعيش عليا



*​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنا معاكم ومع العضو الجميل*
> 
> *مايكل*
> 
> ...





*بكل سرور مستنى التكملة​*


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *منووووووووووووووووووور يا مايكل
> 
> جاوب بذمه هههههههههه​*





*منور بيكى

اكيد بجاوب بكل صراحة ووضوح وشفافية

ههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ممكن مداخله على السريع مع نجم الحلقه
> 
> 
> اوك يامان​
> ...






*نورت ياجميل

بس اسئلتك فى كلام كبير قوى
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## النور الجديد (4 مايو 2010)

اهلا يا مايكل بجد نورت الاذاعه
وربنا يعينك على روزي 
اتحمل يا ابني حتعمل ايه
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا مايكل بجد نورت الاذاعه
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى النور​*
> ...





*اكيد هتحمل امال هعمل ايه​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا مايكل بجد نورت الاذاعه
> 
> وربنا يعينك على روزي
> اتحمل يا ابني حتعمل ايه
> ...


 

احم احم انا هنا يا قمر

ههههههههههه براقبك يعني ازعل منك تاني واخليكي تصالحيني بكلمتين حلوين

طيب انا زعلانه ههههههههههه يلا بقي صالحيني ماليش دعوه هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *اكيد هتحمل امال هعمل ايه​*


 

ههههههههههههه :t9:


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

*ورجعنااااااااااا معاكم لنستكمل حلقتنا *

*مع*

*مايكل*


*احب اعرف اخبارك الروحية ايه؟*

*ماهي مدي علاقتك بربنا يعني هل هي علاقة متواصله ومستمرة ام لا؟*

*هل مواظب علي حضور القداسات ؟*

*بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟*

*ماهي اخر مره اعترفت فيها؟*

*قولي مزمور محبب لقلبك؟*

*مين شفيعك؟*

*لو انت مضايق اوي من شخص بتعمل ايه وتتصرف ازاي؟*

*هل انت رومانسي؟*

*ماهو الشئ اللي جذبك لحبيبتك؟*

*وهل حبيتها لانها تتوافر فيها الصفات التي تريدها ام حينما دق قلبك تجاه هذه الحبيبة؟*

*كلمة تهديها لحبيبتك تقولها ايه ؟*

*جواب عتاب ترسله لمين علي الهوا دلوقتي وتقوله فيه ايه؟*

*هل كان لك حلم ولم يتحقق حتي الان؟*

*وهل كان لك حلم وتحقق؟*

*قولي موقف مضحك حصلك قريب؟*

*ويلا بقي جاوب وربنا يقويك ههههههههههه*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 مايو 2010)

الحلقة شكلها مولعه ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ورجعنااااااااااا معاكم لنستكمل حلقتنا *
> 
> *مع*
> 
> ...






*اممممممممم موقف مضحك اه
كنت ماشى فى شارع زحمة خاااااااااااااالص عارفين كلنا وسط الزحمة الناس بتخبط فى بعض وواحدة ست كبيرة ماشية قدامى خبطت فيها وسط الزحمة افتكرتنى نشاااااااال وعايز اسرقها وقفت وزعقت ولمت الناس بس الموضوع اتلم على خير من غير ضرب ولا حاجة  ههههههههههههه
بس بعدها قعدت اضحك ضحك





بس خلاص خلاويص خلصت وجاوبت الحمدلله​​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
جامد الموقف يا مايكل
بس تلاقيك اخدت ضرب اية اوعى
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> الحلقة شكلها مولعه ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار





*ده الا نااااااااار دى على صفيح ساااااااااخن وفى اسئلة من العيار التقيل​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ده الا نااااااااار دى على صفيح ساااااااااخن وفى اسئلة من العيار التقيل​*



وانت قدها وقدود متخفش احنا وراك اول ما هيحصل حاجة 


طبعا هنجري


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> جامد الموقف يا مايكل
> بس تلاقيك اخدت ضرب اية اوعى
> هههههههههههههههههه​*




*
هههههههههههههه عجبك الموقف

بس انا مضربش ده انا كنت اشيل اسم مايكل من البطاقة ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وماله الضرب للرجالة
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> وانت قدها وقدود متخفش احنا وراك اول ما هيحصل حاجة
> 
> 
> طبعا هنجري





*ههههههههههه ونعمة الجدعنة والاخوة​*


----------



## النور الجديد (5 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم انا هنا يا قمر
> 
> ههههههههههه براقبك يعني ازعل منك تاني واخليكي تصالحيني بكلمتين حلوين
> 
> طيب انا زعلانه ههههههههههه يلا بقي صالحيني ماليش دعوه هههههههههههه:t30:


 

اهلا اهلا اهلا بالورده الجميلة
انا مابقدر على زعل الحلوين

الورد عمره مايزعل ولو نام انا اصحي 
وازاي يا وردتي الجميلة تزعلي وانا اتنفس منك
كل يوم واشعر بحياتي عبر اوراقك الجميلة
وانتي ارق وردة في الكون​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ده الا نااااااااار دى على صفيح ساااااااااخن وفى اسئلة من العيار التقيل​*




اوعى يكون قصدك على اسئلتى دنا غلبان :vava:


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *اممممممممم موقف مضحك اه​​*
> *كنت ماشى فى شارع زحمة خاااااااااااااالص عارفين كلنا وسط الزحمة الناس بتخبط فى بعض وواحدة ست كبيرة ماشية قدامى خبطت فيها وسط الزحمة افتكرتنى نشاااااااال وعايز اسرقها وقفت وزعقت ولمت الناس بس الموضوع اتلم على خير من غير ضرب ولا حاجة ههههههههههههه*
> *بس بعدها قعدت اضحك ضحك*​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه لسه بردو مش خلصت:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ده الا نااااااااار دى على صفيح ساااااااااخن وفى اسئلة من العيار التقيل​*


 

ههههههههههههه بقي كده :t9:


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا اهلا اهلا بالورده الجميلة
> 
> انا مابقدر على زعل الحلوين​
> الورد عمره مايزعل ولو نام انا اصحي
> ...


 

حبيبتي انتي يا قمر

كلامك جميل وطالع من القلب

انتي ارق صديقه عرفتها بجد بموت فيكي وفي طيبة قلبك

ربنا يخليكي ليا

وخلاص بقي عرفتي تصالحيني اهو ههههههههه

بس اعملي حسابك هتلكك وازعل تاني :t30: ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع*

*مايكل*

*في النهاية احب اختم معاك الحوار الجميل بشوية اسئلة كده في السريع *

*توصف مين من اعضاء المنتدي بهذه الصفات:*

*رقيق المشاعر*

*متميز*

*محبوب من الجميع*

*مشهور*

*اخلاقه عالية*

*دمه خفيف*


*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*


*




*



*



*



*وفي النهاية اتمني ان الاذاعه تكون عجبتك هي والاسئلة*

*وقولي رأيك في الاذاعه؟*


*وعايزاك تختم الحلقة بكلمه بسيطة منك للمستمعين اللي نوروا الحلقة بردودهم الجميلة*

*اشكرك جدا يا مايكل علي التواجد معايا في الحلقة وعلي زوقك وحقيقي الحلقة كانت جميلة بردودك الصريحة*

*شكرا ليك مره تانية واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة*​


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اوعى يكون قصدك على اسئلتى دنا غلبان :vava:






*اه انت غلبااااااان خالص وروزى اغلب منك كمان هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *اه انت غلبااااااان خالص وروزى اغلب منك كمان هههههههههههههههه​*


 

احم احم

ده واضح ان الكلام ليا :t30: ههههههههههه 

ولا يهمني طبعا :t30: ههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع*
> 
> *مايكل*
> 
> ...





* بشكر كل اللى تابع الحلقة


وشكر خاص ليكى انتى ياروزى على استضافتى الحلقة دى وبجد كانت حلقة جميييييلة جداااا



واتمنى ميكنش حد زعل منى فى صراحتى فى الرد على الاسئلة ايا كانت


يالا اسيبكم بقى عشان طولت عليكم​*:crazy_pil​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *بشكر كل اللى تابع الحلقة​*
> 
> 
> *وشكر خاص ليكى انتى ياروزى على استضافتى الحلقة دى وبجد كانت حلقة جميييييلة جداااا*
> ...






بالعكس يا مايكل اجابتك جميلة ومفيهاش حاجه تزعل خالص

انت كنت منور الحلقة كلها واللي زادها جمال صراحتك في كل شئ

بشكرك يا مايكل وهستناك تتابع معايا الضيوف في الحلقات القادمة​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

*شكرا ليكم مستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*تحياتي*
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 مايو 2010)

في انتظار الضحية الجديدة


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> في انتظار الضحية الجديدة


 

هههههههههههه اوك يا قمر


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 مايو 2010)

ومن دلوقتي بقول للضيف الجديد انتم السابقون وهما اللاحقون


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> * متميز
> dona nabil
> نائب المشرف العام​​*:crazy_pil​



*ميرررسى خالص يا  مايكل 
 ده بس من ذوقك واخلاقك العاليه
ربنا يحميك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى خالص يا  مايكل
> ده بس من ذوقك واخلاقك العاليه
> ربنا يحميك ويفرح قلبك​*



التميز ده اقل حاجة تتقال عليكي يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> التميز ده اقل حاجة تتقال عليكي يا قمر



*ميررررررررسى خالص يا قمر   
ده بس  من محبتك صدقينى :Love_Letter_Open:​**ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## max mike (6 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *بالعكس يا مايكل اجابتك جميلة ومفيهاش حاجه تزعل خالص
> 
> انت كنت منور الحلقة كلها واللي زادها جمال صراحتك في كل شئ
> 
> بشكرك يا مايكل وهستناك تتابع معايا الضيوف في الحلقات القادمة*[/center]







*الحلقة كانت منورة بالمذيعة اللى فيها والضيوف


واكيد هتابع الضيوف الجداد


ويالا بقى عازين ضيف جديد قريب​*


----------



## max mike (6 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى خالص يا  مايكل
> ده بس من ذوقك واخلاقك العاليه
> ربنا يحميك ويفرح قلبك​*





*
دى اقل حاجة فعلا تتقال عنك


ميرسى خالص ليكى

ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *الحلقة كانت منورة بالمذيعة اللى فيها والضيوف​*
> 
> 
> *واكيد هتابع الضيوف الجداد*
> ...






اوك يا مايكل الضيف الجديد هيكون انهارده

انتظروه​


----------



## النور الجديد (6 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حبيبتي انتي يا قمر
> 
> كلامك جميل وطالع من القلب
> 
> ...



انتي حياتي يا اروق واجمل ورده 

وارق واجمل صديقة واخت وحبيبه

وربنا يفرحنا بيكي يا قمرتي

ولمن تتلكي انا براضيكي
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> انتي حياتي يا اروق واجمل ورده
> 
> وارق واجمل صديقة واخت وحبيبه
> 
> ...





ههههههههه منا بتلكك عشان اسمع كلامك السكر اللي زيك

بجد بمووووووت فيكي وفي رقتك يا حبيبتي انتي​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*

*من *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*انهارده اختارت ليكم*

*عضوه جميلة جدا وزوق خالص*

*حبيت نتعرف عليها اكتر*

*لانها بجد شخصية محبوبه ونشيطه بالمنتدي وكلها حب للجميع*

*ضيفتي اللي هتنور الاذاعه معايا انهارده*



*هيييييييييييييي*


*العضوه المبااااااااااركه*




*tasoni queena* 


*عايزه بقي كلنا نرحب بيها ونتابع القاء الجميل معاها*

*منورة يا تاسوني يا قمر*

*واتمنالك قضاء احلي الاوقات معانا*


*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة*

*فابقوااااااااااا معنا*​


----------



## النور الجديد (6 مايو 2010)

أهلا وسهلا tasoni queena بجد نورتي الاذاعة

وربنا يكون بعونك بقى 
اتحملي وتوقعي
 كل حاجه من روزي 
وربنا معاكي بقى اديني 
حذرتك ومش تقولي
 النور ما حذرتني 
هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> أهلا وسهلا tasoni queena بجد نورتي الاذاعة
> 
> 
> وربنا يكون بعونك بقى
> ...






ههههههههههه بقي كده تاني

ده انتي لسه مصلحاني حته

طيب

واااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااااااااااء :t30: ههههههههه​


----------



## النور الجديد (6 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه بقي كده تاني
> 
> ده انتي لسه مصلحاني حته
> 
> ...


 
ايه داه هو المذيعه الرقيقة والجميلة والمرهفة الاحساس بتعيط
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا دا مش مسموح بقى 
هو كل ما تعيط لازم انا اصالحك يلا بقى ربنا بعين
هههههههه
لانه انتي وردة التي تزهو في سماء المنتدى
والتي تشرق كل صباح من زقزت العصافير
مش ممكن تعيط وداه مرفوض اوك​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ايه داه هو المذيعه الرقيقة والجميلة والمرهفة الاحساس بتعيط
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا دا مش مسموح بقى
> هو كل ما تعيط لازم انا اصالحك يلا بقى ربنا بعين
> ...






هههههههههه اوك يا حبي خلاص سحبتهاااااا اهو

عسولتي انتي :Love_Letter_Open:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

العبوا مع بعض متتخنقوش

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا النور على التحذير

هاخد كل الاحتياطات 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> العبوا مع بعض متتخنقوش
> ...






ههههههه كده كده :smil8: ههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*في البداية احب انك يا قمر تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين*

*قولي اللي تحبي تقوليه *

*ماهو لونك المفضل؟*

*ماهي احب الاكلات ليكي؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*مين اقرب شخص ليكي من افراد اسرتك؟*

*هل انتي تعيشي قصة حب او لا؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمه حياه؟*

*ماهي شخصية تاسوني في كلمات بسيطه؟*

*لما تزعلي من شخص عزيز عليكي بتتصرفي معاه ازاي؟*

* اذكريلي موقف فرحك وخلاكي تشعري بحب من حولك؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي الدموع؟*

*ماهو استايلك في اختيار ملابسك؟*

*ماهو لون عيونك؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*يلا يا حبي في انتظار الرد*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

> *ماهو لونك المفضل؟*




*الازرقات بدرجاتها*

*



			ماهي احب الاكلات ليكي؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*سؤال صعب بحب حاجات كتير*

*البشاميل والسمك والحلويات*

*



			ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الشاى والكوكا*

*



			كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بيا ولا من غيرى ههههههههه*

*بيا 5*

*



			مين اقرب شخص ليكي من افراد اسرتك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كلهم بجد*

*



			هل انتي تعيشي قصة حب او لا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*نووو*

*



			ماذا تعني لكي كلمه حياه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مقدمات لابد منها*

*



			ماهي شخصية تاسوني في كلمات بسيطه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*قولى انتى بقى هههههههههه*

*يعنى عادية بس فيها شوية عند وعصبية*


> *لما تزعلي من شخص عزيز عليكي بتتصرفي معاه ازاي؟*




*اه جيتى لعيوبى*
*لو الزعل وصل لدرجة الخصام*
*يبقى مش هكلموا تانى عشان مش بحب اصالح حد*

*



			اذكريلي موقف فرحك وخلاكي تشعري بحب من حولك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*حاجات كتير هفتكر واقولك*

*



			ماذا تعني لكي الدموع؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حزن والم*

*



			ماهو استايلك في اختيار ملابسك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الحاجات العملى جينزات*

*



			ماهو لون عيونك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*عادى بنى غامق*

*



			كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الاسئلة المحرجة بقى  هههههههههههه*

*الطول 164 والوزن 60 *












​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههه*

*اوك يا قمر ونستكمل الحوار*

*انتي عندك كام سنه؟*

*ماهو مؤهلك الدراسي؟*

*ماهو تاريخ ميلادك؟*

*انتي برج ايه؟*

*ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟*

*ماهو اليوم المفضل ليكي من ايام الاسبوع؟*

*لو شخص جرحك بدون سبب تعملي ايه؟*

*امتي دموع تاسوني تنزل؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة صداقة؟*

*ايه اللي اتعلمتيه من الحياه؟*

*عرفنا انك عنيده وعصبيه*

*طيب ماهي مزايا تاسوني اللي بتخلي الناس تنجذب ليه بسرعه؟*

*ليكي في شغل البيت والا اسكت عشان الاحراج ؟ هههههههههه*

*منتظرة منك الرد *​


----------



## ponponayah (6 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة كلها
ياتاسونى ومعلش استحملى وهجبلك كوكا كولا 
تلاقيكى عطشانة من الاسئلة هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 مايو 2010)

تاسوني كوينا 
نورتني مطحنة روزي للاعضاء 

يووووووووووووووه 
قصدي ازاعة روزي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة مطحنة دى

منووووووووورة يا تاسونى
وربنا يعينك يا اختى بقا​


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 مايو 2010)

ما قلنا مش قصدي 
طلعت غلط انتي هتزعلي مني روزي ولا ايه


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة كلها​*
> *ياتاسونى ومعلش استحملى وهجبلك كوكا كولا *
> 
> *تلاقيكى عطشانة من الاسئلة هههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 مايو 2010)

*تاسونى منورة الاذاعة ياجميل
وربنا يكون فى عونك بقى ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *تاسونى منورة الاذاعة ياجميل*
> 
> *وربنا يكون فى عونك بقى ههههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههه :t9:


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

*



انتي عندك كام سنه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*19*

*



ماهو مؤهلك الدراسي؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لسة بدرس هندسة*

*



ماهو تاريخ ميلادك؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*11 ديسمبر*

*



انتي برج ايه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*القوس*

*



ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يكون محترم وطيب ومتدين طبعا*

*



ماهو اليوم المفضل ليكي من ايام الاسبوع؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*والله يا بنتى كله محصل بعضه*

*وان كان الافضل طبعا الاجازات *

*



لو شخص جرحك بدون سبب تعملي ايه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بسبب بدون سبب هيأخد على دماغه*

*



امتي دموع تاسوني تنزل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اكيد لما تحصل حاجة تزعلنى اوى*

*



ماذا تعني لكي كلمة صداقة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*احلى حاجة طبعا*
*صحابى الحلوين فى كل مكان وفى المنتدى الجميل ده كتييييييييييير*

*



ايه اللي اتعلمتيه من الحياه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الواقعية اتعلمتها وبححبها جداااااا*
*




طيب ماهي مزايا تاسوني اللي بتخلي الناس تنجذب ليه بسرعه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



لاء السؤال ده انتوا اللى تجاوبوا عليه




ليكي في شغل البيت والا اسكت عشان الاحراج ؟ هههههههههه



أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا بلاش احراج معرفش اى حاجة​*



​

​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا النور على التحذير

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

> منورة الاذاعة كلها
> ياتاسونى ومعلش استحملى وهجبلك كوكا كولا
> تلاقيكى عطشانة من الاسئلة هههههههههههههههههههه




نورك يا بونبوناية

هههههههههههههههههههه لا متقلقيش عليا

انا قاهرة الاسئلة​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

​


> تاسوني كوينا
> نورتني مطحنة روزي للاعضاء
> 
> يووووووووووووووه
> قصدي ازاعة روزي ​




لالا الاسئلة فى مستوى الطالب المتوسط

هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على المرور يا قمر​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة مطحنة دى
> 
> منووووووووورة يا تاسونى
> وربنا يعينك يا اختى بقا




شكرا على المرور يا قمر

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

*



تاسونى منورة الاذاعة ياجميل
وربنا يكون فى عونك بقى ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...



نورك يا ديدى يا قمر

ربنا يخليكى يارب

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مايو 2010)

منوره يا تاسونى الاذاعه


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا مع تاسوني القمر*

*مين شفيعك؟*

*ايه اخبار  حياة الروحية؟*

*اخر مره اتناولتي امتي؟*

*هل انتي خادمه في الكنيسة؟*

*قوليلي مزمور محبب لقلبك؟*

*كيف تعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*مين اقرب الاعضاء ليكي في هذا المنتدي؟*

*اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبي تتواجدي فيها وتتابعيها ايه؟*

*اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتروحي فين اول شئ؟*

*ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟*


*يلا ومنتظرة الرد *

*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع القمر*

*تاسوني*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

> منوره يا تاسونى الاذاعه




ده نورك يا كيوبيد

شكرا على المرورالجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

> *مين شفيعك؟*​


 
*العدرا وابو سفين*​ 


> *ايه اخبار حياة الروحية؟*​


 
*تماااام الحمد لله*​ 


> *اخر مره اتناولتي امتي؟*​


 
*الحد اللى فات كانت اجمل مناولة*​ 
*ههههههههههه اتناولت الجسد مرتين والدم 3 مرات*​ 
*الناس عملت مقلب فى ابونا*​ 
*الكنيسة كانت مليانة جدا*​ 
*وعدد قليل اوى اللى اتناول*​ 
*هههههههههههههه*​ 


> *هل انتي خادمه في الكنيسة؟*​


 
*نفسى صدقينى بس الدراسة*​ 
*حتى فى الصيف بيبقى عندى تدريب كلية*​ 
*



			قوليلي مزمور محبب لقلبك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*كتيييييييييير اكتر حاجة بحبها المزامير وانجيل متى*​ 
*المزمور الاول -والرب راعى - الى متى يارب تنسانى *​ 
*



			كيف تعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*كان محطوط عندنا فى قايمة الفيفورت من زمان*​ 
*اخويا كان حاطه وكنت بدخل اقرى خبرين كده *​ 
*وامشى قعدت كتير مسجلة ومبشتركش*​ 
*



			مين اقرب الاعضاء ليكي في هذا المنتدي؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*كتيييييييير جدا مش عايزة انسى حد*​ 
*



			اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبي تتواجدي فيها وتتابعيها ايه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*الاسئلة والاخبار والعلمى والشبابى والقصص*​ 
*ومؤخرا كده بدأت ادخل قسم الالعاب*​ 
*انا اكتشفت انه اكتر قسم بيقرب بين الاعضاء*​ 
*



			اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتروحي فين اول شئ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*الاسئلة والاخبار هما اللى واجهة صفحة المنتدى*​ 


> *ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟*​


 
*احلى منتدى بجد بأعضائه*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع القمر*

*تاسوني*

*عايزاكي توصفيلي الاشخاص دول بكلمات بسيطه:*

*ماي روك*

*دونا نبيل*

*كاندي*

*كليمو*



*مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تتوفر فيه هذه الصفات:*

*محترم ومتميز*

*خدوم جدا*

*مشهور*

*دمه خفيف*

*محبوب من الجميع*



*ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل لما تتخرجي ان شاء الله؟*

*ماهو المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه؟*

*وايه هو المكان اللي زورتيه واستمتعتي جدا فيه؟*


*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*


*




*


*



*



*حقيقي استمتعت جدا بالحوار معاكي يا قمر*

*واتمني ان مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة*

*وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*وفي النهاية بشكرك جدا علي الحضور الجميل*

*واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*

*بشكرك مره تانية يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

*



ماي روك

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مدير منتدانا الجميل*

*



دونا نبيل

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حبيبة قلبى*

*



كاندي

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
طيبة جدا وعسولة

*



كليمو

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مشرف محترم جدا وخدوم*


*



مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تتوفر فيه هذه الصفات:

محترم ومتميز

خدوم جدا

مشهور

دمه خفيف

محبوب من الجميع

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اعضاء كتير فيهم الصفات دى كلها مع بعض*


*



ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل لما تتخرجي ان شاء الله؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اهااااجر*

*



ماهو المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هههههههههههه اماكن كتير *
*جولة الاحلام جولة حول العالم*

*



وايه هو المكان اللي زورتيه واستمتعتي جدا فيه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*برده اماكن كتيييير*

*اهمها دير سمعان الخراز المقطم*


*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*


*



*


*



*

*لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

*



حقيقي استمتعت جدا بالحوار معاكي يا قمر

واتمني ان مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة


أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*وانا كمان جداااا*

*



وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*جميلة ليكى مستقبل اهووو*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*



واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كلمتين للمستمعين*

*هههههههههههههههه  *

*اكتر حاجة عايزة اقولها بحب المنتدى بأعضائه جدااااااااا*​​​

​​​​​

​
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*بشكر مستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*

*واشوفكم علي خير*

*مع حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد *

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*تصبحوا علي خير*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> تاسوني كوينا
> نورتني مطحنة روزي للاعضاء
> 
> يووووووووووووووه
> قصدي ازاعة روزي


 

ههههههههههه :smil8:ماشي ماشي


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> حلوة مطحنة دى​
> منووووووووورة يا تاسونى
> 
> وربنا يعينك يا اختى بقا​


 

ههههههههههه ليكي حق ما انتي عديتي خلاص هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ما قلنا مش قصدي
> طلعت غلط انتي هتزعلي مني روزي ولا ايه


 

اه انا زعلت اوي خالص ههههههههه

وعشان كده مش هرحمك بقي يا قمر

واستعدي حان الوقت ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اه انا زعلت اوي خالص ههههههههه
> 
> وعشان كده مش هرحمك بقي يا قمر
> 
> واستعدي حان الوقت ههههههههههههه:t30:



وما هو الوقت الذي حان


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> وما هو الوقت الذي حان


 

هتعرفي مش تستعجلي يا قمر ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
شكلها ناوية عليكى يابت
اجرى احسنلك
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> شكلها ناوية عليكى يابت
> اجرى احسنلك
> 
> ههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههه وبعدين بقي :smil8: هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

لييييية بقا
قولت حاجة غلط انا
هههههههههههههه
الحق اجرى طيب​


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> شكلها ناوية عليكى يابت
> اجرى احسنلك
> ههههههههههههه​



شكلي كده هعمل عبيطة


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لييييية بقا​
> قولت حاجة غلط انا
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> الحق اجرى طيب​


 

هههههههههههه:t9:


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> شكلي كده هعمل عبيطة


 

هههههههههه وحياتك ابدا :t30:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

اعملى عبيطة ومستهبلة كمان واجرى
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اعملى عبيطة ومستهبلة كمان واجرى​
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههه

يلا اشوفكم علي خير بكره ان شاء الله

تصبحوا علي خير يا ارق اعضاااااااااااء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

وانتى من اهله يا روزى

ولنا عودة مع الضحية الجديدة
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وانتى من اهله يا روزى​
> 
> ولنا عودة مع الضحية الجديدة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههه اوك يا قمر

بااااااااااااي


----------



## max mike (6 مايو 2010)

*مساااااااء الخير

مستنيين الضحية الجديدة

وتاسونى كنتى منورة الحلقة وردودك كانت جميلة خالص​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2010)

*


مساااااااء الخير

مستنيين الضحية الجديدة

وتاسونى كنتى منورة الحلقة وردودك كانت جميلة خالص​



أنقر للتوسيع...




شكرا مايكل ده نورك

شكرا على ردك الجميل
​*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *مساااااااء الخير​*
> 
> *مستنيين الضحية الجديدة*​
> 
> *وتاسونى كنتى منورة الحلقة وردودك كانت جميلة خالص*​


 
هههههههههه اوك يا مايكل الضحية الجديدة في الطريق هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة *

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*انهارده معايا في الاذاعه*

*ضيفة*

*شخصيتها جميلة وطيبة جدا*

*متواجده دايما وشخصية صريحه جدا وانا شخصيا بحبها جدا *


*ضيفتي انهارد اللي هتنور الاذاعه*

*هيييييييييييي*

*العضوه المباركه*

*abokaf2020*


*اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر*

*منورة الاذاعه واتمني ان الحلقة تعجبك*​


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

*هتنورى الاذاعة  abokaf2020 ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2010)

مين الاهلاوية هناااااااااا

اهلا وسهلا بيكى​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*يلا نبدأ الحلقة*

*في البداية احبك تعرفي نفسك*

*سنك*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*البرج*

*ماهي الوانك المفضله؟*

*ماهي الاكله المفضله ليكي؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ماهو استايلك ؟*

*اشرحيلي مزايا وعيوب ابو كف في كلمات بسيطه؟*

*هل تعيشي قصة حب؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي الصداقة ؟*

*مين شفيعك؟*

*هل انتي شخصية اجتماعية ام لا؟*

*يلا يا قمر منتظرة منك الرد*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

مين فى الاذاعه ناو يا روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*اللي معايا*

*هي*

*ابو كف*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

ياهلا ياهلا
منوره يا ابو كف 
قايمه بالواجب ولا لاء يا روزى
اتوصى بالاسئله​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ياهلا ياهلا
> 
> منوره يا ابو كف
> قايمه بالواجب ولا لاء يا روزى
> ...


 

هههههههههه من عنيا يا كوكو انت عارف يعني هههههههههههههه

ويلا بقي كلكم معايا اللي نفسه في اي سؤال

يتفضل

ابو كف هتجاوب ههههههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *يلا نبدأ الحلقة*
> 
> *في البداية احبك تعرفي نفسك
> 
> ...






اي خدمة


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مايو 2010)

منوره يا مقدسه ابو كف


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2010)

*متابعه قمرايتى العسوله  abokaf    
شدى حيلك يا روزايتى 
مش هوصيكى عليها بقى ​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> منوره يا مقدسه ابو كف



ده نورك


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *متابعه قمرايتى العسوله  abokaf
> شدى حيلك يا روزايتى
> مش هوصيكى عليها بقى ​*



ليا عظيم الشرف ان الجميله دونا متابعاني 

بس انا التوصيه جايه عليا من فوق قوي كده والتوصية ديه حلوة ولا .......


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ليا عظيم الشرف ان الجميله دونا متابعاني
> 
> بس انا التوصيه جايه عليا من فوق قوي كده والتوصية ديه حلوة ولا .......



*هى التوصيه عندنا هنا دايما بمعنى تفطسك اسئله هههههه
بس برضه ده من محبتنا ليكى علشان عاوزيين نعرف عنك اكتر :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هى التوصيه عندنا هنا دايما بمعنى تفطسك اسئله هههههه
> بس برضه ده من محبتنا ليكى علشان عاوزيين نعرف عنك اكتر :love_letter_send:*



يا قمر انتي تسالي وانا اجاوب انا ليكي كتاب مفتوح لدونا وبس عشان محدش يفهم غلط


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يا قمر انتي تسالي وانا اجاوب انا ليكي كتاب مفتوح لدونا وبس عشان محدش يفهم غلط



*دايما كده بتحرجينى بذوقك :Love_Letter_Open:​*
*ربنا يحميكى يا قمرررر​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2010)

متااااااااابعة طبعااا​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> متااااااااابعة طبعااا​



علي اساس انك مش عارفه عني حاجة ومش بتشوفيني كل يوم ومع بعض علي طول


----------



## ponponayah (7 مايو 2010)

*منووووووووووورة يا قمر
ربنا معاكى استحملى معلش 
خليكى طيبة يا روزى معاها دى عسولة *​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *متابعه قمرايتى العسوله abokaf ​*
> *شدى حيلك يا روزايتى *
> 
> *مش هوصيكى عليها بقى *​


 

هههههههههه حاضر يا دونا يا قمر

من عنيا


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *منووووووووووورة يا قمر*​
> *ربنا معاكى استحملى معلش *
> 
> *خليكى طيبة يا روزى معاها دى عسولة *​


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااااااا*

*الحب في نظرك عباره عن ايه؟*

*يا تري ايه هي المواصفات اللي بتدوري عليها في شريك حياتك؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة حياه؟*

*هل انتي خادمه في الكنيسة؟*

*ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ممكن تضايقك؟*

*وايه المواقف اللي تسعدك؟*

*ماهي هواياتك؟*

*لما بتبقي مضايقه بتعملي ايه؟*

*ايه هو المكان اللي زورتيه وعجبك اوي ونفسك تزوريه تاني؟*

*ايه هو المكان اللي بتفكري تروحيه لاول مره؟*

*ليكي في شغل البيت والا لا؟*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ وما هو اقرب شخص ليكي منهم؟*

*هل لديكي حلم تسعي لتحقيقه؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> متااااااااابعة طبعااا​


 

منورة يا حبيبتي


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *الحب في نظرك عباره عن ايه؟
> توافق بين شخصين في كل شئ
> ...





اهو بجاوب بصراحة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> علي اساس انك مش عارفه عني حاجة ومش بتشوفيني كل يوم ومع بعض علي طول




*ههههههههههه
سيحى كمان
وقولى انك مجوباهم واحنا قاعدين مع بعض
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> سيحى كمان
> وقولى انك مجوباهم واحنا قاعدين مع بعض
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​



انا مش هتكلم انا هشهدهم عليكي بس


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*اوك يا قمر*

*اجاباتك صريحه فعلا وجميلة زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*نستكمل الحوار الجميل*

*عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*بقالك كام سنه فيه؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليكي؟*

*ليه مكنتيش بتدخلي كتير الفترة الماضية؟*

*مين اكتر الاعضاء اللي قريبين منك في المنتدي؟*

*اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه؟*

*رساله عتاب توجهيها لمين وتقولي فيها ايه؟*

*رساله شكر بردو توجهيها لمين؟*

*تقولي لمين وحشتني؟*

*ايه هي البلد اللي نفسك تزوريها؟*
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *نستكمل الحوار الجميل*
> 
> *عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟
> دخلت فيه مرة عملت عضويه وخرجت وفضلت حوالي سنه مش دخلته تاني بالصدفة دخلت بعمل عضويه فكتبت الاسم بتاعي لقيت السم غير متاح فجربت ودخلت باص ورد طلع صح ( النيكنيم والباص ورد في كل المنتديات واحد ) وابتديت ادخل واقرئ القصص وشدني الموضوع  واهو بقالي سنتين منتظمة وبشارك
> ...




مفيش صراحة بعد كده


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل ده*

*انتي حقيقي منورة الاذاعه*

*والحمد لله انك بقيتي تدخلي وتنورينا من جديد*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل ده*
> 
> *انتي حقيقي منورة الاذاعه*
> 
> *والحمد لله انك بقيتي تدخلي وتنورينا من جديد*​



ده نور اللي فيها


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*نستكمل مع قمراية المنتدي*

*ابو كف*

*اشرحي للمستمعين موضوع اسم ابو كف؟*

*امتي تنزل دموعك؟*

*هل ظلمتي شخص في يوم من الايام؟*

*هل اتظلمتي من شخص ما؟*

*تقولي ايه لشخص جرحك؟*

*تقولي لمين مش هنساك؟*

*ايه مدي علاقتك بربنا؟*

*يا تري مواظبه علي الصلاه والصوم؟*

*اخر مره اتناولتي فيها كانت امتي؟*

*امتي حسيتي بالوحده؟*

*اشرحيلي يومك بالتفصيل الممل هههههههههههه*

*قولتي انك بتعرفي تعملي بعض الاكلات*

*ايه هي الاكلات اللي بتعمليها؟*

*لو حد احرجك في موقف معين بيكون رد فعلك ايه تجاهه؟*

*يلا يا حبي منتظرة الرد*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *نستكمل مع قمراية المنتدي*
> 
> *ابو كف*
> 
> ...





برد بسرعة مفيش اسرع من كده


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*تمام يا قمر*

*ردك سريع وجميل خالص*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع*

*ابو كف*

*ايه اكتر الترانيم المحببه ليكي؟*

*مزمور قريب لقلبك؟*

*بتحبي الاطفال؟*

*قوليلي موقف مضحك لو تفتكري*

*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*

*




*


*



*



*في النهاية اتمني ان الاذاعه تكون عجبتك واستمتعتي معانا زي ما احنا استمتعنا جدا بوجودك وروحك الجميلة*

*يارب مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئله*

*عايزه اعرف رأيك في الاذاعه؟*

*وبشكرك جدا يا قمر علي حضورك الجميل*

*نورتينا *
*واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة بسيطة للمستمعين اللي بيحبوكي وانبسطوا بوجودك وسطيهم*

*بشكرك مرة تانية يا قمر*




​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع*
> 
> *ابو كف*
> 
> ...



 انا خلصت اهو وبحد انبسطت كتير معاكم وياريت اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم ومستنيه الضحية الجديدة بكرة


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة ابو كف واجوبتك جميلة وصريحة خالص


وخلاص هانت اديكى مع آخر فاصل ف الحلقة

ربنا يعينك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة ابو كف واجوبتك جميلة وصريحة خالص
> 
> 
> وخلاص هانت اديكى مع آخر فاصل ف الحلقة
> ...



انا خلصت هيييييييييييييييه


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا خلصت هيييييييييييييييه





*كفاااااااااارة

ههههههههههههههههه​*

:heat:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2010)

ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى على الصورة العسلة زيك
وبصراحة جاوبتى بكل شفافية 
ومش رخمتى خالص اهو​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2010)

*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص على الاهداء الجميل ده
كلك ذوق يا اجمل ابو كف *


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا خلصت اهو وبحد انبسطت كتير معاكم وياريت اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم ومستنيه الضحية الجديدة بكرة


 

كنتي ضيفة عسوله خالص يا قمر

هههههههه وتابعي بقي الضحية الجديدة

بشكرك يا حبي​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*تصبحوا علي خير*​


----------



## النور الجديد (8 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020بجد كنت منوره الحلقة
وانا اسفه على التاخير​


----------



## ponponayah (8 مايو 2010)

*كنتى منورة يا ابوكف يا قمر
ويلا مستنين الضحية الجديدة هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> abokaf2020بجد كنت منوره الحلقة
> 
> وانا اسفه على التاخير​


 

ههههههههه هدفعك غرامة تأخير يا حبي لو غبتي او اتأخرتي تاني هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *كنتى منورة يا ابوكف يا قمر​*
> 
> *ويلا مستنين الضحية الجديدة هههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه اوك يا قمر تابعي وهتعرفي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2010)

فين الضيف الجديد يا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فين الضيف الجديد يا روزى​


 

حاضر يا قمر

هقدمه


----------



## ponponayah (8 مايو 2010)

*اوك واحنا فى انتظارة 
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اوك واحنا فى انتظارة ​*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه اوك يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

اختارت انهارده ضيفه قمراية 

حبيت اننا نتعرف عليها اكتر

شخصية بجد محبوبه من الجميع وردودها رقيقة زيها


ضيفة الحلقة 

هيييييييييي


المشرفه الجميلة




*mero_engel* 



نرحب كلنا بالقمر ميرو

منورة يا ميرو الاذاعة كلها واتمنالك قضاء وقت جميل معانا

فاصل ونرجع مع الجميلة

ميرو

فتابعوناااااااااااااا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2010)

واااااااااو
اختيار جميل ياروزى
عشان نتعرف على ميرو اكتر واكتر
منوووووووووورة يا ميرووووووو​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

هتنورى يا فندم


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> واااااااااو​
> اختيار جميل ياروزى
> عشان نتعرف على ميرو اكتر واكتر
> 
> منوووووووووورة يا ميرووووووو​


 
ميرسي للمتابعه يا سندريلا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هتنورى يا فندم


 

منور يا ميناااااااااا


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منور يا ميناااااااااا




ثانكس يا مقدسه روزى ده نورك


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> abokaf2020بجد كنت منوره الحلقة
> وانا اسفه على التاخير​





ponponayah قال:


> *كنتى منورة يا ابوكف يا قمر
> ويلا مستنين الضحية الجديدة هههههههههههههههه​*



شكرا كتير لكل اللي الاعضاء الحلوين اللي تبعوني وانا مع روزي 

ويلا بقي نشوف ميرو هتعمل ايه ربنا معاها


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد
> 
> في
> 
> ...


*انا مستاهلش الكلام الجميل دا يا روزي حبيبتي *
*بشكرك بجد علي استضافتك*
*وهو منور بيكووو كلكم وبصاحبته اللي عامله شغل جامد وكبير *
*معاكم واتمني اكون عند حسن ظنكم*
​


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> واااااااااو
> اختيار جميل ياروزى
> عشان نتعرف على ميرو اكتر واكتر
> منوووووووووورة يا ميرووووووو​


*ميرسي يا جميل *
*كلك زوق وانا معاكم *
*بس براحه عليا انا حبيبتكم برضه:hlp:*
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا مستاهلش الكلام الجميل دا يا روزي حبيبتي *
> 
> *بشكرك بجد علي استضافتك*
> *وهو منور بيكووو كلكم وبصاحبته اللي عامله شغل جامد وكبير *
> *معاكم واتمني اكون عند حسن ظنكم*​





*ربنا يخليكي يا ميرو يا عسوله*

*ده من زوقك يا حبيبتي*

*دايما رقيقة وكلامك عسل زيك*​


----------



## ponponayah (8 مايو 2010)

*ميروووو منورة يا قمر
يلا شيدى حيلك بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
براحة عليها يا روزى​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هتنورى يا فندم


دا نورك يا مينا صدقني 
انا والله ما خايفه غير من اسالتك انت ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> دا نورك يا مينا صدقني
> انا والله ما خايفه غير من اسالتك انت ههههههههههه



ههههههههههه ليه بس كده دنا بجد غلبان


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> شكرا كتير لكل اللي الاعضاء الحلوين اللي تبعوني وانا مع روزي
> 
> ويلا بقي نشوف ميرو هتعمل ايه ربنا معاها


*نورتي يا ابو كف وصليلي بقي اعدي علي خير*
*انتم السابقون ونحنوا اللاحقون*
​


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههه ليه بس كده دنا بجد غلبان


ماهو الواحد مايخفش غير من الغلبانين زيك كده
استر ياللي بتستر


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

*نبدأ الحلقة مع القمر*

*ميروووووووووووووو*

*في البداية احب ميرو تعرف نفسها للمستمعين*

*السن*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*البرج*

*مكان الميلاد*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ *

*مين اكتر شخص قريب ليكي من افراد اسرتك؟*

*ماهي الالوان المحببه لقلبك؟*

*ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبالك؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*هل ميرو مرتبطه ام لا؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي كلمه حب؟*

*هل ميرو نشيطه والا كسوله ؟ ههههههههههه*

*امتي ميرو تبكي؟*

*ماهي شخصيتك في عبارات بسيطه؟*

*ماهو طولك ووزنك؟*

*ايه هو استايلك؟*

*هل ميرو لديها هوايات اخري بجانب المنتدي؟*

*جاوبي يا قمر*

*ولنا عوده*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ميروووو منورة يا قمر​*
> *يلا شيدى حيلك بقى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *براحة عليها يا روزى*​


 

ههههههه حاضر يا قمر

مش تخافي دي ميرو حبيبة قلبي


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ماهو الواحد مايخفش غير من الغلبانين زيك كده
> استر ياللي بتستر




بصراحه مكنتش ناوى اسئل بس بما انك خايفه من اسئلتى


يبقى اكيد هحاول اشيل الخوف وطبعا هيكون ليا بصمتى فى الحلقه بتاعتك:hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بصراحه مكنتش ناوى اسئل بس بما انك خايفه من اسئلتى
> 
> 
> يبقى اكيد هحاول اشيل الخوف وطبعا هيكون ليا بصمتى فى الحلقه بتاعتك:hlp:


 

ههههههههههه ابسطي يا ميرو مينا هيظبك يا حبي

مش كنتي تسكتي احسن هههههههههه:heat:


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ميروووو منورة يا قمر
> يلا شيدى حيلك بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> براحة عليها يا روزى​*


*دا نورك يا جميل *
*قوليلها عشان خاطري*
*بس متقلقيش عليا برده اخت جامده هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ابسطي يا ميرو مينا هيظبك يا حبي
> 
> مش كنتي تسكتي احسن هههههههههه:heat:




:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :smil8:


 

ههههههههههه يا لهوي يالهوي

ربنا يستر عليا والحق اخلص البرنامج سليمه ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا لهوي يالهوي
> 
> ربنا يستر عليا والحق اخلص البرنامج سليمه ههههههههههه:t30:



متقلقيش انا اليف ومش بعض :t30:


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *نبدأ الحلقة مع القمر*
> 
> *ميروووووووووووووو*
> 
> ...


*اتمني مكنش طولت عليكم في الاجابه*
*تنوري يا سكر *
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مايو 2010)

*ميرووووووووووووووووووووووووووو انجل هنا بجد منورة الاذاااااااااعه 
متابعه الحلقه ولو فى اى اسئله هجيبها واجى ياعسل​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ابسطي يا ميرو مينا هيظبك يا حبي
> 
> مش كنتي تسكتي احسن هههههههههه:heat:


*ايه يا روزي مالك متخافيش *
*احنا ولا بيهمنا*
*يارب سامحني انا بكدب :smi411:*
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> متقلقيش انا اليف ومش بعض :t30:


 

ههههههههه ماشي يا باشا:hlp:


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرووووووووووووووووووووووووووو انجل هنا بجد منورة الاذاااااااااعه
> متابعه الحلقه ولو فى اى اسئله هجيبها واجى ياعسل​*


*دا نورك يا كوكي *
*بس انا صدقيني يا حبيبتي خايفه علي تعبك انتي عارفه *
*يهمني بس راحتك ومتجهديش نفسك بالكتابه هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ايه يا روزي مالك متخافيش *
> *احنا ولا بيهمنا*
> *يارب سامحني انا بكدب :smi411:*
> ​




لو مش مصدقه انى غلبان اسئلى روزى وسويتى كوكى جيرل:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اتمني مكنش طولت عليكم في الاجابه*
> 
> *تنوري يا سكر *​


 
لا يا حبيبتي بالعكس اجاباتك عسل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ايه يا روزي مالك متخافيش *
> 
> *احنا ولا بيهمنا*
> *يارب سامحني انا بكدب :smi411:*​


 

هههههههههههه عسل يا ميروووووووووو


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> لو مش مصدقه انى غلبان اسئلى روزى وسويتى كوكى جيرل:new6:


*انا حسيت مش قولتلك شكلك غلبان *
*وبعدين روزي وكوكي ميتخافش عليهم فا لو قاله حاجه هيبقوا عشان يجاملوك:hlp:*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> لو مش مصدقه انى غلبان اسئلى روزى وسويتى كوكى جيرل:new6:


 

هههههههههه انت  هتقولي انا اكتر واحده عارفه هههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> لو مش مصدقه انى غلبان اسئلى روزى وسويتى كوكى جيرل:new6:



*ده اغلب من الغلب:t30:
ده تشوفى اسئلتوا وتطلعى من الموضوع على طول تفضلى مصدومه شويه وتيجى تانى :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه انت  هتقولي انا اكتر واحده عارفه هههههههههه:smil8:





swety koky girl قال:


> *ده اغلب من الغلب:t30:
> ده تشوفى اسئلتوا وتطلعى من الموضوع على طول تفضلى مصدومه شويه وتيجى تانى :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:*​




:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

*الحياه مجرد لحظات نعيشها, وكل واحد منا يعيشها  بطريقته , واذا نظر كل واحد الى هذه اللحظات يكتشف ما اذا كان لحياته معنى  في نفسه وفي نفوس من هم حوله او لا.



اغمضى عينيكى قليلا وتذكرى معى بعض اللحظات التي عشتيها في  حياتك....


لحظة حب حقيقه هل مرت عليكى تلك اللحظه ؟

لحظات تلاقى بصديق حقيقى ؟


من بعض اللحظات التى تمر علينا وقد لا يقدر الزمن على معالجتها هى لحظات الفراق

 قد يكون الفراق لصديق حقيقى 

او حب حقيقى

فهل مرت عليكى مثل هذه اللحظات؟


وايضا من اللحظات الجميله التى نعيشه جميعا هى لحظات فرح حقيقه.

فما هى اجمل اللحظات الفرح الحقيقيه التى مرت عليكى

يكفى هذا مؤقتا وقد يكون لنا عوده
*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

*نستكمل الحوار الجميل*

*مع*

*ميرو*

*عايزه اعرف ايه مواصفات فارس احلامك؟*

*امتي تحسي انك اتظلمتي؟*

*هل ميرو ظلمت شخص في يوم ما؟*

*نصيحة توجهيها لشخص تقوليله ايه؟*

*الحياه بتمثلك ايه؟*

*هل ميرو دق قلبها في يوم من الايام؟*

*هل تعتقدي ان في صداقة حقيقية ام مجرد كلام؟*

*ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *الحياه مجرد لحظات نعيشها, وكل واحد منا يعيشها بطريقته , واذا نظر كل واحد الى هذه اللحظات يكتشف ما اذا كان لحياته معنى في نفسه وفي نفوس من هم حوله او لا.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ارحم يا مفتري:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


 

هههههههههههه :t30: :t30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مايو 2010)

*شوفتى اسئلة كيويد اهى منورة 
اوصفيلى احساسك بعد ماتجاوبيها ههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2010)

اية اللى بتعملوه فى البت دة
براااحة عليها 
حرام عليكووووو​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ارحم يا مفتري:smil8:





swety koky girl قال:


> *شوفتى اسئلة كيويد اهى منورة
> اوصفيلى احساسك بعد ماتجاوبيها ههههههههههههههه​​*




شكلكم ناويين تطيرو الزبون من ايدينا مش هياكول كده يجماعه:110105~127:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*رووووووعة يا روزي*
*متابعة*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> شكلكم ناويين تطيرو الزبون من ايدينا مش هياكول كده يجماعه:110105~127:


 

ههههههههههههههه روح يا مينا

وتعالي بسرعه هههههههههه :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووعة يا روزي*
> 
> 
> *متابعة*​


 

تنورينا يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

*انتم كلكوا عليا ولا اااااايه*
*هههههههههههه*
*اوعدكم بكره هكمل اجابه كل الاسئله لانه حاليا فصلت*
*تصبحوا علي خير يا حلوووين *
*خلو بالكم من نفسكم ومتلعبوش مع مينا عشان غلبان هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *انتم كلكوا عليا ولا اااااايه*
> 
> *هههههههههههه*
> *اوعدكم بكره هكمل اجابه كل الاسئله لانه حاليا فصلت*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه وانتي من اهل الخير يا حبيبتي

مش تقلقي هنخليه يقفل وينام هههههههههه

نلتقي غدا لنستكمل الحلقة الجميلة مع 

ميرووووووووووو

تصبحوا علي خير


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *خلو بالكم من نفسكم ومتلعبوش مع مينا عشان غلبان هههههههه*​




:174xe:


----------



## النور الجديد (9 مايو 2010)

اهلا يا ميرو يا قمر بجد نورتي الاذاعه ​ 
انا عايزه احذرك من روزي 

وكيوبد دي روزي كانت ارحم منه بكثير
هههههههههههههه​ 
وربنا معاكي ديربالك منها ​ 
واي حاجه مش عجباكي ما تجاوبي عليها​ 
واديني حذرتك مش تقولي النور ما خبرتني​ 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (9 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرووو طمنينى عليكى يا قمر
بعد اسئلة مينا الخفيفة


مينا ارحممممممم ميرو غلبانة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> + Cupid + قال:
> 
> 
> > *جون *
> ...


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا لهوي يالهوي
> 
> ربنا يستر عليا والحق اخلص البرنامج سليمه ههههههههههه:t30:[/
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ر
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...




ياااااااااارب فعلا تكون غلبانه عشان مش بحب وجع القلب على الفاضى :11azy:


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا ميرو يا قمر بجد نورتي الاذاعه ​
> 
> انا عايزه احذرك من روزي ​
> وكيوبد دي روزي كانت ارحم منه بكثير
> ...


 

ههههههههه حبيبتي انتي يالي كل شويه تصالحيني بكلامك السكر

وكل شويه تدخلي تحذري الضيف مني 

ده انا نسمه ههههههههههه :t30:

منوره يا حبي


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *الحياه مجرد لحظات نعيشها, وكل واحد منا يعيشها  بطريقته , واذا نظر كل واحد الى هذه اللحظات يكتشف ما اذا كان لحياته معنى  في نفسه وفي نفوس من هم حوله او لا.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*تشرف يا كيوبيد باشا في اي لحظه *
*يا اخي ظلموك دا طلعت اسالتك لذيذه خالص وبسيطه* ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> روزي86 قال:
> 
> 
> > _*هههههههههههه*_
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مايو 2010)

_*ميرووووووووووووووووو*_
_*منورة الاذاعة يا باشا *_
_*عاوزين بقى نشوف س  /  ج*_
_*كويس يا مينااااااااااا   انت وروز   يعنى تظبطولنا   المشرفين الحلوين  دول*_
_*ماشى   ولا ايه رايكم ؟*_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ميرووووووووووووووووو*_
> 
> _*منورة الاذاعة يا باشا *_
> _*عاوزين بقى نشوف س / ج*_
> ...


 

ههههههههه منور يا جون يا عسل

وقريب هتكون ضيفي في الاذاعة يا جميل 

استعد هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *تشرف يا كيوبيد باشا في اي لحظه *
> *يا اخي ظلموك دا طلعت اسالتك لذيذه خالص وبسيطه* ​




يا رافعه من روحى المعدنيه 30:

اتعلمو منها بقى :hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> يا رافعه من روحى المعدنيه 30:
> 
> اتعلمو منها بقى :hlp:


 

هههههههههه :t30: ده انت :smil8: هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

*يلا يا ميرو يا قمر*

*انا كنت كتبالك اسئله*

*جاوبيها يا حبي *​


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *نستكمل الحوار الجميل*
> 
> *مع*
> 
> ...


*تصدقي استمتعت باسالتك يا روزايه*
*نورتي يا جميل *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مايو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ميرووووووووووو*_
_*هغلس عليكى شويه  *_
_*انتى كدا  كدا هتكونى سيدة اعمال*_
_*بس اعمال  منزليه هنفرح فيكى قريب*_
_*ااقصد بيكى*_
_*منوووووووووووورة   يا قمر الاذاعة*_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *تصدقي استمتعت باسالتك يا روزايه*
> 
> *نورتي يا جميل *​


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبي

اجاباتك عسوله خالص


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه منور يا جون يا عسل
> 
> وقريب هتكون ضيفي في الاذاعة يا جميل
> 
> استعد هههههههههه:t30:


_*ليه كدا بس  بقى بعد  الكلام الجامد  دا تقوليلى جاى قريب مكنش العشم *_
_*حبابيبى   كتير ومهيصدقو  اصلى بخدم ناس كتير اوى*_
_*عقبال  مخدميك كدا  يا حجة 30:*_​


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ميرووووووووووو*_
> _*هغلس عليكى شويه  *_
> _*انتى كدا  كدا هتكونى سيدة اعمال*_
> ...


هههههههه حلوه يا جون 
منور بيكم انتوا صدقني


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

*عدنا مره اخيره مع القمر ميروووووووو*

*عايزه اعرف مين شفيعك؟*

*ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟*

*امتي تحسي بالوحده؟*

*تقولي لمين وحشتني ؟*

*تقولي لمين مش هنساك؟*

*مكان نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟*

*مكان بترتاحي اوي فيه وبتهدي اعصابك لما بتروحيه ايه هو؟*

*لو يرجع بيكي الزمن نفسك تعملي ايه وتمتنعي عن ايه؟*

*بتحبي الاطفال ؟*

*ميرو بنوته شقية والا هادية؟*


*اوصفيلي الاعضاء دول:*

*روكا*

*بنبونايه*

*ابو كف*

*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*

*




*



*



*


*وفي النهاية بجد يا ميرو الوقت عدا معاكي بسرعه شديدة مش حسيت بالوقت وحسيت اننا بنتكلم كلنا في دردشة مع بعض*

*بجد نورتي الموضوع بروحك الجميلة اللي زيك*

*وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*واسيبك يا حبيبتي تختمي الحلقة بكلمة جميلة لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*

*بشكرك مره تانية يا قمر*
​


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ارحم يا مفتري:smil8:


*سيبيه يا روزي محدش يقدر علينا يا بنتي نحن حزب النسوه 
*[QUOTE=swety koky girl;2087821]*شوفتى اسئلة كيويد اهى منورة 
اوصفيلى احساسك بعد ماتجاوبيها ههههههههههههههه​​*[/QUOTE]
*حاسس بمصيبه جايلي يا كوكي 
ههههههههههههههه
متخافيش وراكي رداله*


سندريلا2009 قال:


> اية اللى بتعملوه فى البت دة
> براااحة عليها
> حرام عليكووووو​


:heat: يا قوووووووووووي
من يومك حنينه يا سندريلا يخليكي ليا


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> شكلكم ناويين تطيرو الزبون من ايدينا مش هياكول كده يجماعه:110105~127:


*انت شغال فين بالضبط 
استر ياللي بتستر 
غلبان غلبان يعني 
حتي الايموشن اللي حطه يشهد*


النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا ميرو يا قمر بجد نورتي الاذاعه ​
> انا عايزه احذرك من روزي
> 
> وكيوبد دي روزي كانت ارحم منه بكثير
> ...


*ميرسي يا نور علي تنبيهك*
*من الصبح بيبهوني *
*شكلكم كلكم مجربين قبلي ولا اااااااااااااايه هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي خالص علي مشاركتك الجميله *
*نورتني*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرووو طمنينى عليكى يا قمر
> بعد اسئلة مينا الخفيفة
> 
> ...


*سكر انتي بجد*
*انا لسه حيه ارزق*
*متقلقيش مينا بقي هادي ومسالم *
*حتي ابقي شوفيه:hlp:*
​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *انت شغال فين بالضبط *
> *استر ياللي بتستر *
> *غلبان غلبان يعني *
> *حتي الايموشن اللي حطه يشهد*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه اه هي بتنبهك عشان مش رحمتها بردو

وكلهم مجربين والباقية تأتي ههههههههههه

بس ظالمني خالص ده انا حتي هاديه خالص مالص ههههههههههه :t30:


----------



## *koki* (9 مايو 2010)

مين معاكم دلوقتى


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ميرووووووووووووووووو*_
> _*منورة الاذاعة يا باشا *_
> _*عاوزين بقى نشوف س  /  ج*_
> _*كويس يا مينااااااااااا   انت وروز   يعنى تظبطولنا   المشرفين الحلوين  دول*_
> _*ماشى   ولا ايه رايكم ؟*_​


*ايه ياجون ما كنا حلوين 
مالك ومال المشرفين 
خاف علي نفسك بقي هههههههههههههههه*


+ cupid + قال:


> يا رافعه من روحى المعدنيه 30:
> 
> اتعلمو منها بقى :hlp:


*هما استاذه يا يمنا مش محتاجين تعليم*
*بس انت تلاقيك مش واخد بالك*
​


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكم دلوقتى


*اللهو الخفي :crazy_pil*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكم دلوقتى


 
منورة يا كوكي

معايا

ميرو القمراية​


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اه هي بتنبهك عشان مش رحمتها بردو
> 
> وكلهم مجربين والباقية تأتي ههههههههههه
> 
> بس ظالمني خالص ده انا حتي هاديه خالص مالص ههههههههههه :t30:


*عسوله خالص يا روزي *
*بس هاديه نو ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *عسوله خالص يا روزي *
> 
> *بس هاديه نو ههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه انتي اللي عسوله يا ميرو يا قمر

يلا بقي جاوبي النهائي هههههههههههه

عشان انا بصراحه ظبطك انا عارفه هههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (9 مايو 2010)

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
طب عندى طلب يا روزى متكتريش الاسئلة على ميرو انتى عارفة ان هى طيبة
يعنى ممكن من 1 الى 10000000000000000000 سؤال بس


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> طب عندى طلب يا روزى متكتريش الاسئلة على ميرو انتى عارفة ان هى طيبة
> يعنى ممكن من 1 الى 10000000000000000000 سؤال بس


 

هههههههههههه عيوني يا حبي بس شوفي كده الاسئله هتلاقي العدد وزياده كمان هههههههههه

انا خلصت اسئله خالص وميرو بجد استحملت الحمد لله ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ايه تلاكيك دي*
*ماتجاوبي يا بت انتي وبطلي رغي*
*يووووووووووه علي المشرفين دول اللي مطلعين روحنا*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايه تلاكيك دي*
> 
> *ماتجاوبي يا بت انتي وبطلي رغي*
> *يووووووووووه علي المشرفين دول اللي مطلعين روحنا*​


 

هههههههههه عسوله يا روكا

منورانا يا حبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ده نورك يا روزي
**صاحبة الموضوع
سيبك بقي من الاذاعة دي وتعالي نحكي شوية ههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ده نورك يا روزي*
> 
> *صاحبة الموضوع*
> *سيبك بقي من الاذاعة دي وتعالي نحكي شوية ههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه من عيوني يا قمر

تعالي يلا في دردشة الاعضاء 

هستناكي


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكم دلوقتى




انتى لسه تايهه:hlp:


----------



## *koki* (9 مايو 2010)

انت تانى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه من عيوني يا قمر
> 
> تعالي يلا في دردشة الاعضاء
> 
> هستناكي


*ملياس دحوة انا عاجبني هنا بقي:crying:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ملياس دحوة انا عاجبني هنا بقي:crying:*​


 

ههههههههه خلاص يا حبي خليكي براحتك

المهم انك معانا يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2010)

*كنتى منوره يا ارق ميرو بجد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه خلاص يا حبي خليكي براحتك
> 
> المهم انك معانا يا قمر


30:30:30:30:30:

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*معاكي يا قمر *​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:​
> 
> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *معاكي يا قمر *​


 

هههههههههه عسولتي انتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه عسولتي انتي


*ميرسي ميرسي:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 مايو 2010)

انا شايفه الاذاعة بقي فيها ناس كتير 
اهو وشي حلو عليكي يا روزي وبقي عندك زياين كتير


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنا مره اخيره مع القمر ميروووووووو*
> *اهلا يا قمر*
> 
> *عايزه اعرف مين شفيعك؟*
> ...


*انا اللي بشكرك يا روزي علي محبتك واستضافتك الجميله
وبحييكي علي نشاطك ومواضيعك اللي شد انتباه وجذبت كتير من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه
ربنا معاكي ياقمر *


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كنتى منوره يا ارق ميرو بجد​*


*ميرسي يا دوندون *
*ربنا يخليكي ياقمر*
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 مايو 2010)

كنتي منوره كتيييييييييييير يا ميرو وشكرا علي الكلام الجميل 
وفي انتظار ضحيه جديدة من ضحايا روزي


----------



## mero_engel (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه تلاكيك دي*
> *ماتجاوبي يا بت انتي وبطلي رغي*
> *يووووووووووه علي المشرفين دول اللي مطلعين روحنا*​


*ياساتر يارب *
*حتي الكلام واقفالي عليه*
*وبعدين يابت انتي مالك ومال المشرفين:smil8:*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي علي كلامك يا قمر انت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مايو 2010)

_*ههههههههههههه*_
_*مش انا لوحدى يا ميروووووووووو*_
_*دى محبة جماعية*_
_*هههههههههههه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ياساتر يارب *
> *حتي الكلام واقفالي عليه*
> *وبعدين يابت انتي مالك ومال المشرفين:smil8:*
> ​


*ههههههههههه*
*انا بقي عندك مانع:smil8:*
*لا ابدا طالعين واكلين نازلين واكلين:t30:*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ياساتر يارب *
> *حتي الكلام واقفالي عليه*
> *وبعدين يابت انتي مالك ومال المشرفين:smil8:*
> ​



دايما كده في خقد بين الالوان 
علي راي ابو الليف كله بينفسن


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا شايفه الاذاعة بقي فيها ناس كتير
> اهو وشي حلو عليكي يا روزي وبقي عندك زياين كتير


 

ههههههههه طول عمرك يا قمر وشك حلو


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

*


mero_engel قال:



انا اللي بشكرك يا روزي علي محبتك واستضافتك الجميله

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


mero_engel قال:


> *وبحييكي علي نشاطك ومواضيعك اللي شد انتباه وجذبت كتير من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه*
> *ربنا معاكي ياقمر *





*ميرسي خالص يا ميرو*

*والنشاط ده انتم السبب فيه والفضل لتشجيعكم المستمر ليا*

*نورتي يا حبي وكلامك دايما رقيق وجميل زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

*وفي النهاية بشكر كل اللي تبعوا الحلقة*

*مع الضيفة الرقيقة*

*ميرو*

*اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد *

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*كده يا ابو الكف*
*انا مش بنفسن خااااااااااالص*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *كده يا ابو الكف*
> *انا مش بنفسن خااااااااااالص*
> *ههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههه جت فيكي انتي معلش تعيسي وتخدي غيرها ونشوفك قريب في الاذاعة ونعرف طموحاتك في الالوان


----------



## ponponayah (9 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى يا ميروووو 
على كلامك الجميل 
ونورتى يا جميل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2010)

اية دة انا جيت متاخر ولا اية 
بس بصراحة كنتى منورة بجد يا ميرو
واجاباتك كلها عسل زيك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه جت فيكي انتي معلش تعيسي وتخدي غيرها ونشوفك قريب في الاذاعة ونعرف طموحاتك في الالوان


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*نو ماله الاخضر ماهو حلو اهو*
*بس لو علي الاحمر يبقي حلو هههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

*اهلا بيكم معايا في حلقة جديدة*

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*انهارده معايا عضوه زوق جدا وشخصية هادية ومميزة*

*حبيت انها تكون ضيفتي وضيفتكم في تلاذاعه عشان نتعرف عليها اكتر*

*ضيفتي انهارده *


*هييييييييييييييييييي*


*العضوه المباركه*



*rana1981 *



*اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر*

*واتمنالك قضاء وقت جميل معانا وتهنئة علي الهوا بمناسبة عيد ميلادك اللي كان من ايام*

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا عسوله*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع الضيفة الجميلة*

*رناااااااااااااا*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم معايا في حلقة جديدة*
> 
> *من*
> 
> ...



*وانا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااهزة​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

*نورتي يا قمراية*

*ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل *

*ونبدأ*

*احبك في البداية تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*البرج*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟*

*ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟*

*ماهي اكلاتك المفضلة؟*

*وماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*تحبي شغل البيت والا مش اوي؟*

*ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبي تعمليها؟*

*ماهو المؤهل الدراسي؟*

*وهل رنا تعمل ام لا؟*

*هل رنا مرتبطه او تعيش قصة حب؟*

*والحب في حياتك عموما بيمثلك ايه؟*

*امتي رنا تفضل العزله عن البشر؟*

*لو قولتلك مكان تحبي تروحي فيه لاول مره هتختاري ايه؟*

*ماهي اكتر الصعوبات التي واجهتيها في حياتك؟*


*جاوبي يا حبي ولنا عوده *​


----------



## max mike (10 مايو 2010)

*ميرو كنتى منورة الاذاعة​*


----------



## max mike (10 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة يارنا

يالا عايزين نشوف باقى الاجوبة​*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 مايو 2010)

رنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
اهلا وسهلا يا قمر
بجد نورتي الاذاعة
بطلتك الجميلة 
وربنا معاكي بقى استحملي 
روزي وكيوبد ماشي واحنا معاكي كلنا 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *نورتي يا قمراية*
> 
> *ورجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل *
> 
> ...




*هي جاوبتك يا قمر *​


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يارنا
> 
> يالا عايزين نشوف باقى الاجوبة​*


*
شكرا يا مايكل وهي جاوبت​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> رنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا
> اهلا وسهلا يا قمر
> بجد نورتي الاذاعة
> بطلتك الجميلة
> ...



*شكرا يا النور الجديد
طيب هاستحمل هههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا مع القمر*

*رناااااااااا*

*ياتري ارتبطي عن حب ؟*

*ماهي المزايا اللي بتجذبك في خطيبك؟*

*وبردو ايه العيوب اللي شيفاها في شخصيته؟*

*لو خبر فرحك اوي بتعملي ايه وتقولي لمين اول حد يعرف الخبر ده؟*

*مين شفيعك؟*

*ما مدي علاقتك بربنا؟*

*قوليلي مزمور محبب لقلبك؟*

*ايه الترنيمة اللي بتشدك اوي وانتي بتسمعيها؟*

*هل قمتي بزياره لبلد اخري غير بلدك؟*

*بتحبي الاطفال الاولاد والا البنات اكتر؟*

*ماهي احلامك وخططك للمستقبل؟*

*هل كان ليكي حلم ولم يتحقق حتي الان؟*

*امتي دموع رنا تنزل؟*

*هل رنا رومانسية ام لا؟*

*ماهو استايلك؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*منتظراكي يا قمر*

​


----------



## mero_engel (10 مايو 2010)

*منوره يا رنون
ربنا معاكي يا جميل
ابقي اتوصي بيها يا روزي*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *منوره يا رنون*
> 
> *ربنا معاكي يا جميل*
> *ابقي اتوصي بيها يا روزي*​


 

هههههههههه عيوني يا ميرو

انتي عارفه انا بتوصي اخر حاجه ههههههههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 مايو 2010)

ياهلا بكل اهل دمشق 
منورة يا رنا


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2010)

*رنا
منورة يا قمر
ربنا عاكى شيدى حيلك 
وخليكى طيبة يا روزى معاها وهجبلك حاجة حلوة​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ميرو كنتى منورة الاذاعة​*


*ميرسي يا مايكل *
*كلك زوق *
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *رنا​*
> *منورة يا قمر*
> *ربنا عاكى شيدى حيلك *
> 
> *وخليكى طيبة يا روزى معاها وهجبلك حاجة حلوة*​


 

ههههههههه هاتي الاول وبعدين افكر :t30: ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*منورة يا رنون*
*وربنا معاكي وتخلصي من روزة يوووووه قصدي مينا يووووووه قصدي الاذاعة هههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

لا يمكن ابداااااااااااااااا


----------



## *koki* (11 مايو 2010)

مييين معاكم


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

معانا رنا يا كوكي

مازلنا في انتظارها


----------



## rana1981 (11 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااا مع القمر*
> 
> *رناااااااااا*
> 
> ...



*اسفة على التاخير بالرد*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *منوره يا رنون
> ربنا معاكي يا جميل
> ابقي اتوصي بيها يا روزي*​



شكرا حبيبتي 
لا شكلا متوصية تمام فيني هههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (11 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ياهلا بكل اهل دمشق
> منورة يا رنا



يا اهلااااااااااااا فيك


----------



## rana1981 (11 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *رنا
> منورة يا قمر
> ربنا عاكى شيدى حيلك
> وخليكى طيبة يا روزى معاها وهجبلك حاجة حلوة​*



*لا حرام روزي طيبة قوي منشان هيك جيبي الحاجة الحلوة الي انا*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا رنون*
> *وربنا معاكي وتخلصي من روزة يوووووه قصدي مينا يووووووه قصدي الاذاعة هههههه*
> ​



هههههههههههههههه لا انشالله بخلص على خير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2010)

منورررة الاذاعة يا رنا
وانشالله تخرجى من غير اى خساير
هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخيرة مع العسوله*

*رناااااااااااااا*

*ماهي المزايا والعيوب اللي في شخصيتك؟*

*هل رنا من الشخصيات الاجتماعية؟*

*هل ظلمتي شخص في يوم من الايام؟*

*وهل اتظلمتي من شخص ما؟*

*هل احسستي يوم انك وحيدة رغم وجودك وسط البشر؟*

*ماهي المزايا والصفات اللي بتجذبك في الشخص اللي بتتعاملي معاه؟*

*رنا من الشخصيات الهادية والا الشقية؟*

*ياتري حابه تتعلمي شغل البيت والا مش ناويه؟ هههههههههه*

*اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟ وبقالك كم سنه فيه؟*

*ماهي اكثر الاقسام المحببة ليكي؟*

*ايه اكتر المواضيع اللي بتجذبك للقراءه؟*

*ايه رأيك في المنتدي؟*

*مين اصدقائك المقربين من اعضاء المنتدي؟*

*الصداقة موجوده في حياة رنا والا لا؟*

*تقولي لمين هذه الكلمات:*


*وحشتني*

*مقدرش انساك*

*فينك من زمان*


*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*

*




*



*



*


*وفي النهاية احب اقولك يا قمر انك نورتي الاذاعه بحضورك الجميل زيك*

*وعايزه اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*واسيبك بقي يا حبي تختمي الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*بشكرك يا حبيبتي مره تانية *​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

منورة الاذاعة بروزي العسل
الوردة المتفنحة الرقيقة 
والاحساس الراقي الجذااب
وعذوبة محبتك 
بحب الاذاااعة لأجلك ياعسل
ربنا يبارككك ويزيدك بركة
بحبك اووي


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> منورة الاذاعة بروزي العسل
> الوردة المتفنحة الرقيقة
> والاحساس الراقي الجذااب
> وعذوبة محبتك
> ...


 

بجد يا اني مش عارفه اقولك ايه يا حبيبتي علي كل كلامك الجميل ده

احساسك انا حساه اوي يا حبي

وبحبك جدا لرقتك وطيبة قلبك

واحلي تقييم للمرور الرقيق ذات المشاعر الصادقة


----------



## rana1981 (12 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منورررة الاذاعة يا رنا
> وانشالله تخرجى من غير اى خساير
> هههههههههههه​



ههههههههه لا انشالله مافي خساير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مايو 2010)

رنونتى معلش بقى مش بدخل كتير كنت ظبطتك على قد غلاوتك ههههههههه
منووووورة الاذاعة والمنتدى والدنيا بحالها​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2010)

يلا يا رنا يا قمر

في انتظار الرد علي الاسئلة


----------



## *koki* (13 مايو 2010)

رنا بتهرب ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

هههههههه

لا يا كوكي هتجاوب مش تقلقي ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

*للاسف وقت الحلقة انتهي*

*كنت اتمني انك تكملي الاسئلة يا رنا*

*لكن معلش تتعوض في وقت تاني*

*بشكرك جدا علي حضورك*

*وربنا معاكي يا قمر*


*اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد *

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*انهارده حبيت اجيب ليكم ضيف متميز جدا*

*محب للجميع دايما بيسأل علي كل اخواته بالمنتدي*

*تميز بالصراحة في التعبير عن رأيه*

*ضيفي وضيفكم انهارده*

*هو*


*العضو المباااااااااارك*



*grges monir* 


*اهلا بيك معانا يا جرجس*

*واتمنالك قضاء وقت جميل وممتع*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة ههههههه*

*فتابعونا*​


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2010)

انتى بتتكلمى عن مين ههه
انا هاقوم احسن:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*عليك انت يا باشا*

*وتقوم تروح فين بس*

*ده لسه بدررررررررررري ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

*رجعنا معاكم بعد الفاصل*

*احبك يا جرجس في البداية تعرف نفسك*

*السن*

*المؤهل*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*البرج*

*الوظيفة*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟*

*ماهي شخصية جرجس في سطور مختصرة؟*

*هل جرجس مرتبط او في حالة حب؟*


*الحب في حياتك بيمثلك ايه؟*

*امتي جرجس يفضل الانعزال والوحده؟*

*هل انت شخص رومانسي والا عملي اكتر؟*

*الحياه لحظات فما هي احب الحظات واجملها بالنسبالك؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبالك؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ايه احب الالوان لقلبك؟*

*لو قاعد مضايق كده ممكن تجرب تعمل اكلات علي مزاجك والا بتخرب الدنيا ؟ههههههههه*


*يلا منتظرة منك الرد*

*ولنا عودة*​


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

*ايه ده جرجس 30:30:30:30:
منور يا كبير 
ههههههههههههههه
شطورة يا روزى ..عايزينك تعملى معاه شغل جامد ..ما ترحميش يعنى *​


----------



## النور الجديد (13 مايو 2010)

جريس اهلا وسهلا منور الحلقة
وربنا يعينك بقى على روزي 
يلا بقى اتحمل حتعمل ايه
دي روزي والاجر على الله
هههههههههههههههههه
قلبنا معاك بجد واي مساعده احنا تحت امرك​


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2010)

اولا بشكرك روزى غلى المقدمة الحلوة دى 
وابتدى اجاوبك اهو عشان اسئلتك سهلةوبسيطة ويارب تفضل كدة للاخر
*السن*
*33سنة*
*المؤهل*
*ليسانس اداب قسم اجتماع*
*تاريخ الميلاد*
*31/1/1977**1*
*مكان الميلاد*
*بنى سويف ( حد سمع عنها) ههههه*
*البرج*
*الدلو*
*الوظيفة*
*مسئول عن برنامج القروض فى هيئة تنموية مسيحية(حدفهم*
*بشتغل اية؟؟؟)*
*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

طولى تقريبا 167
وزنى 78
1*ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبالك؟*
*الكبدة بكل طرقها هههه*
*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*
*الميراندا*


*ايه احب الالوان لقلبك؟*
الازرق والاسود


*لو قاعد مضايق كده ممكن تجرب تعمل اكلات علي مزاجك والا بتخرب الدنيا ؟ههههههههه*
*اخربها طبعا انا مش بعرف اعمل اى حاجة حتى الشاى ههه*
*انا فكرت قبل كدة انى اكل بيض مسلوق قية اسهل من كدة خربت بقى الدنيا بس نشكر ربنا كان الوقت ماخر وحدش شايف حاجة*





 


*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟*
*لستنى اعدهم ههههه*
*7*
*اقربهم ليا اختى ايرينى حبيية قلبى*
*ماهي شخصية جرجس في سطور مختصرة؟*
*لا قى كلمة واحدة ( عصبى جدااااااااا)*
*بس معروف عنى انى بحب اصدقائى جدا ومش بتاخر فى مساعدتهم لو قدرت*
*عندى قدرة رهيبة على المجادلة*
*لااقتنع باى رايى الابصعوبة جدا*
*عاملى مشاكل قىالشغل يقولوا حاجة مش مقتنع بيها ولااعبرها ههههه*
*هل جرجس مرتبط او في حالة حب؟*
*لامش مرتبط*

*التانية بقى ؟؟؟*


*الحب في حياتك بيمثلك ايه؟*
مش بعرف اتكلم قى دة انا عملى اكتر
معتقدش ان حد يقدر يعيش من غيرة
واللى بيقول ان الحب دةوهم اعتقد انة بيقول شىء مش مقتنع بية
مجرد اظهار انة قى حالة لامبالاة منة او مش بيفرق معاة 
الحب عندى هو احساس بالامل ان قية حد معاك حاسس بيك وحصوصا قى وقت تعبك وهمك
*امتي جرجس يفضل الانعزال والوحده؟*

ساعة الزعل عشان عصبيتى بفقد السيطرة على نفسى فبحب اكون لوحدى عشان مش اخسر او ازعل حد 
ا
*هل انت شخص رومانسي والا عملي اكتر؟*
*بدون رتوش واقعى وعملى جدا*
*الحياه لحظات فما هي احب الحظات واجملها بالنسبالك؟*
*اجملها لما كنت قى الكلية*
*الواحد مش كان شايل هم حاجة حالص*
*وبستمتع لما اكون مع اصحابى*
















*


*​*
*​*
*​


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2010)

*معلهش بقى روزى استحملى قى الاجابة اسئلة جات مكان اسئلة*
*اتصرفى انتى بقى ماليش دعوة هههههه*


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *ايه ده جرجس 30:30:30:30:*​
> *منور يا كبير *
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شطورة يا روزى ..عايزينك تعملى معاه شغل جامد ..ما ترحميش يعنى *​


اممممممم كدة طيب
ونعمة الصداقة زيزا:smil8:
سمعتى عن مثل قدم السبت تلاقى الحد ؟؟؟ ههههه
كلة بحسابة


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> جريس اهلا وسهلا منور الحلقة
> 
> وربنا يعينك بقى على روزي
> يلا بقى اتحمل حتعمل ايه
> ...


_ ميرسى يانور وانتى نور بجد_
_لا روزى كويسة ههه مش بتخوف_
_كلمتين وحلاص نور لحد من نخلص منها زبعد كدةنقول اللى قى نفسنا هههه_
_طبعا احتاج مساعدة قاستعدى للحرب ههههه_


----------



## max mike (13 مايو 2010)

*جرجس
نورت الاذاعة ياجميل

هتابع باقى الحلقة​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *ايه ده جرجس 30:30:30:30:*​
> *منور يا كبير *
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شطورة يا روزى ..عايزينك تعملى معاه شغل جامد ..ما ترحميش يعنى *​


 

ههههههههههه مش تقلقي ياا زيزا مش هرحمه هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> جريس اهلا وسهلا منور الحلقة
> 
> وربنا يعينك بقى على روزي
> يلا بقى اتحمل حتعمل ايه
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ايوه ايوه انتي كل شويه علي كده

ماشي علي طول تخوفي الضيوف مني ههههههههههه

وانا الملاك البرئ ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *معلهش بقى روزى استحملى قى الاجابة اسئلة جات مكان اسئلة*
> *اتصرفى انتى بقى ماليش دعوة هههههه*


 

ههههههههههه ولا يهمك يا جرجس

كله مفهوم مش تقلق


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *جرجس​*
> *نورت الاذاعة ياجميل*​
> 
> *هتابع باقى الحلقة*​


 

تنور يا مايكل طبعا


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري مع العضو المميز*

*جرجس*

*عايزه اعرف ليه مارتبطش لحد دلوقتي ياتري مش لاقي المواصفات اللي بتدور عليها؟*

*مين اعز اصدقائك بالمنتدي؟*

*اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*بقالك كام سنه في المنتدي؟*


*ماهي احب الاقسام ليك في المنتدي؟*

*بلاحظ انك بتتابع مواضيع اكتر من كتابة مواضيع السبب ايه؟ اعترف هههههههههه*

*ياتري صراحتك في التعبير عن ارائك بتعملك مشاكل؟*

*امتي تحس انك مجروح؟*

*هل جرجس ظلم شخص في يوم من الايام؟*

*وبردو هل اتظلمت من شخص في يوم؟*

*ياتري جرجس ايام الجامعه كان شاب شقي والا هادي؟ هههههههههه*

*واكيد طبعا حسيت بالحب قبل كده عايزه اعرف اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة ساعتها؟*

*ايه اكتر شئ بيعجبك في البنت عموما؟*

*نكتفي بهذه الاسئلة*

*وفي انتظار الرد*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*اييييييييييييه يا بنتي بس دول اسئلة*
*مش كده لازم تنزلي مثلا 10000000 سؤال عشان يبقي فيه مصداقية هههههههه*

*منور يا جرجس ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييييييه يا بنتي بس دول اسئلة*
> 
> *مش كده لازم تنزلي مثلا 10000000 سؤال عشان يبقي فيه مصداقية هههههههه*​
> *منور يا جرجس ههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه حرام يا روكا عشان مش يزهقوا مني 30: هههههههههه

منورة الاذاعة يا روكا


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2010)

*اوووووووووووووووووعى وشك
مش حد يقولى ان جرجس منور هنا النهاااارده
احب اسأل صديقى العزيز سؤال واحد بس
امتى ناوى تتوب بقى ونشوفك اهلاوى كبييييييير  كده
اصلى بجد مستخسراك تبقى زملكاوى ههههههه
بصى بقى يا روزايتى انا مش وصيتك على حد قبل كده
  هوووصيكى بقى على جرجس 
عاوزاه يطلع من الاذاعه يقول حقى برقبتى ويعلن اهلويته فوراااا 
هههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اوووووووووووووووووعى وشك​*
> *مش حد يقولى ان جرجس منور هنا النهاااارده*
> *احب اسأل صديقى العزيز سؤال واحد بس*
> *امتى ناوى تتوب بقى ونشوفك اهلاوى كبييييييير كده*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه بس كده 

من عيوني يا دونا

ده انتي غالية عليا ولازم انفذلك رغبتك يا حبي ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه حرام يا روكا عشان مش يزهقوا مني 30: هههههههههه
> 
> منورة الاذاعة يا روكا



*نوووووووووووووو يزهقوا ايه يا بنتي*
*هو حد يزهق من الروزة بتاعتنا*

*يلا بقي هاتي جنيه علي الكلام بتاعي:11azy:*

*بس نزلي انتي بس واتكلي علي الله:crazy_pil*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نوووووووووووووو يزهقوا ايه يا بنتي*
> 
> *هو حد يزهق من الروزة بتاعتنا*​
> *يلا بقي هاتي جنيه علي الكلام بتاعي:11azy:*​
> *بس نزلي انتي بس واتكلي علي الله:crazy_pil*​


 

ههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبتي ولما اشوفك هديكي الجنيه هههههههههه

وخلاص بقي طالما كلكم عايزين كده خلاص انا ناويت والنيه لله ههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبتي ولما اشوفك هديكي الجنيه هههههههههه
> 
> وخلاص بقي طالما كلكم عايزين كده خلاص انا ناويت والنيه لله ههههههههههه:smil16:


*مااااااااااشي بس انا باخد مقدما هههههه*
*بس المهم انك ناويتي *
*ومش كنتي ناوية*
*يعني افهم من كده انك ناويتي30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مااااااااااشي بس انا باخد مقدما هههههه*
> 
> *بس المهم انك ناويتي *
> *ومش كنتي ناوية*
> *يعني افهم من كده انك ناويتي30:*​


 
ههههههههههه كنت ناويه مش اتقل في الاسئله

بس اعمل ايه بقي خلاص ناويت علي العكس ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه كنت ناويه مش اتقل في الاسئله
> 
> بس اعمل ايه بقي خلاص ناويت علي العكس ههههههههههه


*:smil8::smil8::smil8:*
*كده مااااااااااااااشي:smil8:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:smil8::smil8::smil8:*
> 
> *كده مااااااااااااااشي:smil8:*​


 

ههههههههههه ايه يا روكا بس مالك

منا بقولك اهو مكنتش هتقل في الاسئلة بس خلاص سمعت كلامكم يعني هههههههه:crazy_pil


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ايه يا روكا بس مالك
> 
> منا بقولك اهو مكنتش هتقل في الاسئلة بس خلاص سمعت كلامكم يعني هههههههه:crazy_pil


30:30:30:30:30:30:
هييييييييييييييييييييييييه:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:30:
> هييييييييييييييييييييييييه:smil16:


 

هههههههههههه ربنا يستر بقي لما جرجس يدخل :heat:ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ربنا يستر بقي لما جرجس يدخل :heat:ههههههههههه


*بصي نعمل زي ريا وسكينة ولا كأننا قتلنا قتيل ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

​ 


متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 
برنامجك الجميل روزى 
ولى اقتراح​ 
لو ممكن ​ 
باول الموضوع او كل كام صفحة​ 
تكتبى​ 
اسماء الضيوف اللى استضفتيهم ​ 
لنتمكن من مراجعة اى ضيف فاتنا ​ 
و​ 
متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة ​


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> اممممممم كدة طيب
> ونعمة الصداقة زيزا:smil8:
> سمعتى عن مثل قدم السبت تلاقى الحد ؟؟؟ ههههه
> كلة بحسابة



هههههههه ما تعصبش يا جريس ده انا بس برحب بيك :t30:
اطمن الحد مش هيجى عندى ..خلينا فى السبت بتاعك 
و يلا رد بقى و ما تتاخرش كدة


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اوووووووووووووووووعى وشك
> مش حد يقولى ان جرجس منور هنا النهاااارده
> احب اسأل صديقى العزيز سؤال واحد بس
> امتى ناوى تتوب بقى ونشوفك اهلاوى كبييييييير  كده
> ...



ايه ده على جثتى !!!!!!!!! هو حلو اوى كدة , زملكاوى لذيذ 
اتمسك يا بنى بزملكويتك اوعى حد يهزها 
قال اهلاوى قال ..... لا تبقى صحبى ولا اعرفك ههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقى يا دوندون لازم ندافع عن القاعدة الزملكاوية بتاعتنا و نزودها كمان مش ننقصها :hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا اسميشال نورتي الموضوع


----------



## *koki* (13 مايو 2010)

معرفش ليه الاذاعة كانها حبس أبدي 
منور جرجس


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين هنا جرجس 
لا مش معقول 
منووووووووووووووور يا جرجس
من فضلك يا روزى عاوزاكى تتوصى بية اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> معرفش ليه الاذاعة كانها حبس أبدي
> منور جرجس


 

ههههههههه حبس ابدي ازاي يا كوكي 

كله بيخلص ويخرج صدقيني ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *مين هنا جرجس *
> *لا مش معقول *
> *منووووووووووووووور يا جرجس*
> ...


 

هههههههههه مش تقلقي يا حبي كله بيوصي علي جرجس

واضح ان حبايبه كتير ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بصي نعمل زي ريا وسكينة ولا كأننا قتلنا قتيل ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههههههههه صح كلامك يا سكينه ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه صح كلامك يا سكينه ههههههههههههه


:smile01:smile01​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> :smile01:smile01​


 

هههههههههههه ده انا هخاف كده هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ده انا هخاف كده هههههههههههه


 :love34::love34:ليه تده بقي


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> ايه ده على جثتى !!!!!!!!! هو حلو اوى كدة , زملكاوى لذيذ
> اتمسك يا بنى بزملكويتك اوعى حد يهزها
> قال اهلاوى قال ..... لا تبقى صحبى ولا اعرفك ههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش بقى يا دوندون لازم ندافع عن القاعدة الزملكاوية بتاعتنا و نزودها كمان مش ننقصها :hlp:



*الظاهر المرض ابتدا ينتشر فى المنتدى:heat:
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالازم نبتدى نطعم كل الاعضاء :t30:
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> :love34::love34:ليه تده بقي


 

ههههههههههه بهزر معاكي يا حبي 

مووووووووووواه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الظاهر المرض ابتدا ينتشر فى المنتدى:heat:​*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالازم نبتدى نطعم كل الاعضاء :t30:*
> 
> *ههههههههههه*​


 
ههههههههههههه انا اهلاوية يا دونا

يبقي مش هطعم صح هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الظاهر المرض ابتدا ينتشر فى المنتدى:heat:
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالازم نبتدى نطعم كل الاعضاء :t30:
> ههههههههههه​*


*وانا الحكم بقي اللي هحكم بينكم30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه بهزر معاكي يا حبي
> 
> مووووووووووواه ههههههههههههه


*مانا عارفة:11azy:*
*ميرسي يا قمر *
*:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

كلنااااااااااا معااااااااااااااك يا زملكااااااااوى

زمالللللللك للابد

شد حيللك يا جرجس

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا اهلاوية يا دونا
> 
> يبقي مش هطعم صح هههههههههه



*لا يا روزايتى وانتى كمان لازم تطعمى علشان بتتعاملى مع ضيوف حاملين فيرس الزوملك وده خطير خالص واحنا بنخاف عليكى  :love45:*


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2010)

*عايزه اعرف ليه مارتبطش لحد دلوقتي ياتري مش لاقي المواصفات اللي بتدور عليها؟*

*من غير كلام كتيير الماديات عائق كبيير اما موضوع المواصفات دة فهو اسهل من المشكلة الاولى بس الواحد يدور كويس*​ 
*مين اعز اصدقائك بالمنتدي؟*
*انتى طبعا من اعز اصدقائى:11azy:*
*بس هاقولك حاجة المنتدى فية روح مودة جمييلة بين اعضائة فا مش قدر اقول حد وانسى بس طبعا قية تواصل جمييل ودائم مع اشخاص معينة داخل المنتدى( تدفعى كام واقولكleasantr)*​ 
*اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟*
*بنفسى كدة كنت بدور على معلومات دينية عترت فيية هههه*​ 
*بقالك كام سنه في المنتدي؟*
*تقريبا سنتين*
*تقريبا لا اشارك على النت الافية*​ 

*ماهي احب الاقسام ليك في المنتدي؟*
*الاقسام الحوارية المسيحية*
*الاسئلة والاجوبة*
*والرد على الشبهات*
*متابع جيد جدا ليها كمشاهد*
*لكن بشارك قى الاقسام المسيحية اكتر*
*(بس هاقول نقطة ممكن تزعل حد بس انا صريح بقى القسمين دول انا كنت بستمتع برودد نيومان بس لاسف ترك المنتدى بسبب بعض الخلافات*​ 

*بلاحظ انك بتتابع مواضيع اكتر من كتابة مواضيع السبب ايه؟ اعترف هههههههههه*
*اة بحب اكتر كدة لانى بكرة نقل المواضيع وانا لما بنزل موضوع منقول بيكون سببة انة شدنى جدا وبيعمل اضافة للمكان وليا ونقصير منى برضة انى انزل مواضيع ادور عليها بنفسى فى كتاب او مقال ذو قيمة قرييتة*
*حتى ردودى على معظم المواضيع بتكون كمداخلة فى الموضوع لانى لاافضل ان اقول كلمة موضوع جميل وحلو وشكرا وبس*
*وبصراحة العضوة المميزة اسماشييل كسرت روتين نقل المواضيع وكلامات المجاملة فى الرودد عليها وعملت جو من التفاعل جو ة المنتدى كان مفقود*
*بصراحة اعطت رونق خاص للمنتدى يمواضيعها الحوارية الجريئة والمميزة*
*لها منى كل التقدير والاحترام*​ 
*ياتري صراحتك في التعبير عن ارائك بتعملك مشاكل؟*
*يووووووووة مصايب مش مشاكل بس هههه بس برضة مش بيهمنى ابدا بكرة التصنع والمجاملة بجد*​ 
*امتي تحس انك مجروح؟*
*لما احس ان حد بحبة بيعاملنى بلا اهتمام او مش فارق معاة وجودى من عدمة*​ 
*هل جرجس ظلم شخص في يوم من الايام؟*
*معتقدش بس الاكييد انى غلطت قى كتيير بسبب عصبيتى*​ 
*وبردو هل اتظلمت من شخص في يوم؟*
*اة بس على النت*
*بس انا بقول انهم مش فهمونى كويس عشان مش عرفونى كويس*​ 
*ياتري جرجس ايام الجامعه كان شاب شقي والا هادي؟ هههههههههه*
*كنت اجتماعى جدا ليا اصدقاء وزمايل فى الاربع مراحل من اولى الى رابعة لوتقولى ان الاجتماعى شقاوة بقى معرفش ههههه*​ 
*واكيد طبعا حسيت بالحب قبل كده عايزه اعرف اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة ساعتها؟*
*اممممم20 سنة تقريبا*​ 
*ايه اكتر شئ بيعجبك في البنت عموما؟*
*انا بتعحبنى البنت الاجتماعية جدا والواثقة من نفسها وانا لما افكر ارتبط هاختار بنت اجتماعية *​ 

*نكتفي بهذه الاسئلة*​ 

*وفي انتظار الرد*
*ادينى رديت هاتى الحلاوة ههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *جرجس​*
> *نورت الاذاعة ياجميل*​
> 
> *هتابع باقى الحلقة*​


 ميرسى مايكل على ذوقك


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييييييه يا بنتي بس دول اسئلة*​
> 
> *مش كده لازم تنزلي مثلا 10000000 سؤال عشان يبقي فيه مصداقية هههههههه*​
> *منور يا جرجس ههههههههههههه*​


بصراحة روكا عندك حق
ليكى منى هدية اهة :act23: هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اوووووووووووووووووعى وشك​*
> *مش حد يقولى ان جرجس منور هنا النهاااارده*
> *احب اسأل صديقى العزيز سؤال واحد بس*
> *امتى ناوى تتوب بقى ونشوفك اهلاوى كبييييييير كده*
> ...


معقولة عدوى اللدود اقصد صديقتى الجمييلة دونا هنا ههههههه
اهلا يا اهلوية موضوع انى اكون اهلاوى دة عارفة هايحصل امتى طبعا ؟؟؟؟ هههه
انا اللى زعلان بجد عليكى اسئلك يا عينى اهلوية بالوراثة ( خدعوكى فقالوا) هههه:t19:
يعنى صحيتى لقيتى نفسك:t19:


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2010)

> هههههههههههه ربنا يستر بقي لما جرجس يدخل :heat:ههههههههههه


شوفتى الزملكاوية حلوين ازاى ادينى رديت ولاجيت هددتك ولاحاجة
علشان تعرفى الفرق بينا وبينكم
قلبنا ابيض مش زيكم يععععععععع من جوة:gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> بصراحة روكا عندك حق
> ليكى منى هدية اهة :act23: هههههههه


كده كده طيييييييييييييييب:boxing::boxing:


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *وبصراحة العضوة المميزة اسماشييل كسرت روتين نقل المواضيع وكلامات المجاملة فى الرودد عليها وعملت جو من التفاعل جو ة المنتدى كان مفقود*
> *بصراحة اعطت رونق خاص للمنتدى يمواضيعها الحوارية الجريئة والمميزة*
> *لها منى كل التقدير والاحترام*​


 







ربنا يخليك يا جرجس 
انت اللى قارى ممتاز ومدقق 
وحقيقى مميز جدا عندى وانتظر ردودك بجد 

بس 

كنت تعال شوف بتوضب ازاى بسبب الموضوعات الحوارية  احمممممممممممم


----------



## روزي86 (14 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> شوفتى الزملكاوية حلوين ازاى ادينى رديت ولاجيت هددتك ولاحاجة
> علشان تعرفى الفرق بينا وبينكم
> قلبنا ابيض مش زيكم يععععععععع من جوة:gy0000:


 

هههههههههههه اه شوفت يا ابو قلب طيب انت

احنا يع طيب ماشي

افتكر حتي انك لسه تحت رحمتنا هههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (14 مايو 2010)

*عدنا مره اخري*

*مع*

*جرجس*

*عايزه اعرف بقي امتي جرجس يتنرفز اوي؟*

*بتنام كام ساعه في اليوم؟*

*اوصفلي يومك بيمشي ازاي وبالتفصيل الممل احنا مش ورانا حاجه ههههههههه*

*مين شفيعك؟*

*قولي ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟*

*اخر مره اعترفت كانت امتي؟*

*بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟*

*هل انت مواظب علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟*

*امتي جرجس حس بالضعف؟*

*لو حد اهانك بدون سبب بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟*

*لو فقدت صديق عزيز علي قلبك ونفسك يرجع ليك من تاني*

*ياتري تقوله ايه دلوقتي علي الهوا*

*تقول لمين هذه الكلمات:*

*فينك من زمان*

*انت غالي عليا*

*مقدرش اسيبك*

*قولي مزمور محبب لقلبك؟*

*قولي موقف حصلك ومش قادر تنساه؟*

*هل كان ليك احلام وامنيات ولم تتحقق؟*

*ولو في احلام واتحققت قولي كانت ايه؟*

*بتقول انك لما حبيت كان عندك 20 سنه*

*ياتري ليه الحب ده ما استمرش؟ وليه ما تمسكتش بيه للنهايه؟*

*لو انت قاعد مع اصحابك بتتفرجوا علي ماتش للاهلي والزمالك وكلهم اهلاويه ايه هيبقي شعورك ساعتها؟ هههههههه*

*نكتفي بهذا القدر وفي انتظار الرد*

*ولنا عوده اخيره*

*فتابعونااااااااااااا*​


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

أ / جرجس منير ..

حضرتك منور ، يقويك على روزى  ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لى سؤال لحضرتك بعد إذن روزى طبعاً ..*

أنت طائفى ولا بتعامل كل المسيحيين عادى فى اللذيذ* ؟؟

أشكرك ..


----------



## *koki* (14 مايو 2010)

منور انا معاكم من امبارح


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / جرجس منير ..
> 
> حضرتك منور ، يقويك على روزى ..
> 
> ...


 

اه طبعا يا زاما تسأل براحتك


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> منور انا معاكم من امبارح


 

منورانا يا كوكي


----------



## rana1981 (15 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخيرة مع العسوله*
> 
> *رناااااااااااااا*
> 
> ...



*اول شي اسفة على تاخيري بالرد بس كنت مفكرة حالي اني ردت على الاسئلة بس طلعت غلطانة ومو مثبتة الاجابات بس عاملة معاينة 
واخر شي بقول اني بحبكن كتيررررررررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مايو 2010)

*اسفة يا جرجس اني دخلت وجاوبت بنص حلقتك :smi411:​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي جدا يا رنا علي اهتمامك في الرد علي باقي الحلقة *

*ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتي*

*وميرسي جدا علي القلب اللي اهديتهوني *

*كنتي منوره الاذاعه كلها بروحك الجميلة دي*

*منتظراكي بقي تتابعي معانا حلقة جرجس*

*احسن متظبط ههههههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2010)

*عايزه اعرف بقي امتي جرجس يتنرفز اوي؟*
*انا بتنرفز جدا لما يكون قية خلاف حوالين موضوع وخصوصا قى الشغل ويكون معايا الحق فية اوعى وشك بقى  بكون عامل زيى الغارة (انا بتلكك ليهم فى المكتب صراحة ههههههه)بس عامة انا بتنرفز كتيير جدا ولاى سبب حتى لو صغيير مش قلت عصبيتى وحشة كتيير*​ 
*بتنام كام ساعه في اليوم؟*
*حوالى 4 اوخمس ساعات مش عشان خاطر شغل الواحد اتعود عل السهر *​ 
*اوصفلي يومك بيمشي ازاي وبالتفصيل الممل احنا مش ورانا حاجه ههههههههه*
*روتينى جدا اصحى الساعة 7ونص  لوكان عندى شغل  اروح المكتب اخلص على الساعة واحدة و اتنين وارجع اريح شوية وادخل نت من الساعة 6 لحد 8 ونص تقريبا  اخرج اقابل اصحابى  ارجع حوالى 12 بليل لو دخلت نت تانى دحلت مش دخلت اقغد قدام التلفزيون لحد الساعة 2 تقريبا وكل يوم كدة ماعدا الاجازة بقضيها نت من الصبح لبليل لحد مخرج فضى بقى وكل يوم على كدة*​ 
*مين شفيعك؟*
*ام النور والبابا كيرلس*​ 
*قولي ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟*
* امممم بلاش احراج روزى ؟؟*
*مقصر كتييير انا عارف*​ 
*اخر مره اعترفت كانت امتي؟*
*من زمان جداااااا بصراحة*​ 
*بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟*
انا صربح ممكن تعدى قترة كبييرة مش اكون اتناولت 
*هل انت مواظب علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟*
*مش دايما انا مقصر زيى مقلت*​ 
*امتي جرجس حس بالضعف؟*
*ساعة مرض بابا  وحاسس انة بيضيع منى ومش قادر اعمل حاجة اكتر من اللى عملتة*​ 
*لو حد اهانك بدون سبب بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟*
*حصلت مواقف صغيرة من ناس تعتبر قريبة منى  شوية سواعى اعديها وسواعى الحرب العالمية التلتة تقوم لو لقيت رد فعل بارد منة على تعقيبى على اللى حصل منة*​ 
*لو فقدت صديق عزيز علي قلبك ونفسك يرجع ليك من تاني*​ 
*ياتري تقوله ايه دلوقتي علي الهوا*
*الصداقة عندى معناها كبيرة قوى *
*انا مفقدتش اصدقاء لخلاف حصل فقدت اصدقاء معلهش لظروف الحياة وسفر خارج مصر مشغوليات يعنى*​ 
*تقول لمين هذه الكلمات:*​ 
*فينك من زمان*
*لصديق بيتة قريب منى بس مش بشوفة خالص لظروف شغلة*​ 
*انت غالي عليا*
*لاسرتى *​ 
*مقدرش اسيبك*
*لحد اتعرفت علية من المنتدى سواعى هو كان يبعد كتير بس انا بقى رخم اجرى وارة مش اسيبة حتى لو عمل اية هههه*
*لو قرى دى هايعرف انى اقصدة ههههه*​ 
*قولي مزمور محبب لقلبك؟*
*مفيش واحد محدد *​ 
*قولي موقف حصلك ومش قادر تنساه؟*
*كنت قى رحلة تبع الخدمة وكنا قىاسكندرية ونزلنا البحر وكان معايا واحد صحبى خدتنا الحماسة ودخلنا جوة شوية طبعا مرة واخدة مش  لاقينا ارض  كنا هانغرق والمصيبة ان محدش عبرنا واحنابنخبط قىالمية لحد دلوقت مش عارفين طلعنا ازاى ههه*
*من بعديها نشكر المسيح اروح البحر فى رحلة اجيب كرسى كدة باحترامى واقعد قدامة دة اخرى ههههههه*​ 
*هل كان ليك احلام وامنيات ولم تتحقق؟*
*كتييير جدا*​ 
*ولو في احلام واتحققت قولي كانت ايه؟*
*نشكر المسيح ولاحاجةابدا هههه*​ 
*بتقول انك لما حبيت كان عندك 20 سنه*​ 
*ياتري ليه الحب ده ما استمرش؟ وليه ما تمسكتش بيه للنهايه؟*
*انا واقعى ومحبش ابنى قصور قى الهوا اتمسك بيةازاى كنت لسة طالب ولاعارف لما اخلص هاشتغل اية وفين ولا مش هالاقى خالص وهاكون نفسى امتى   وطلع كلامى صح اهو حتى بعد مشتغلت محلك سر لحد دلوقتى هههههه*​ 
*لو انت قاعد مع اصحابك بتتفرجوا علي ماتش للاهلي والزمالك وكلهم اهلاويه ايه هيبقي شعورك ساعتها؟ هههههههه*
*ممتع ازاى تحرق دمهم وطلع الفريق انة بيكسب حظ مش لعب هههه*​


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2010)

*اسفة يا جرجس اني دخلت وجاوبت بنص حلقتك :smi411:
ولايهمك رنا عادى جدا ياقمر
انتى منورة​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*اجاباتك جميلة يا جرجس وفي منتهي الصراحه بجد*
​


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / جرجس منير ..
> 
> حضرتك منور ، يقويك على روزى ..
> 
> ...


ميرسى لذوقك زاما
 امممم يعنى اية طائفى زاما ؟؟
عدو يعنى هههههه
لابعامل الكل عادى قية اختلاف عقائدى شوية مش ننكر دة بس عادى اية اللى يمنع ان تكون علاقتنا مغ اى حد كويسة
انا ارثوذكسى زاما  على قكرة


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع العضو المميز*

*جرجس*

*انا عارفه رخمت عليك كتير وخلاص ناويت ارحمك بقي يا جرجس ههههههههههه*


*عايزه اعرف ايه هي امنياتك في المستقبل اللي تتمني من ربنا تحقيقها؟*

*ياتري نفسك تسافر بلد معينه والا تفضل الاستمرار زي ما انت؟*

*نصيحه توجهها لشخص غالي عليك*

*عايزه اعرف مين الشخص ده؟*

*وهتقوله ايه؟*


*ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*

*



*



*



*




*وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*وياتري حسيت معانا بالوقت والا مر عليك بسرعه؟*


*وفي النهايه بشكرك جدا يا جرجس*

*حقيقي كانت حلقة مميزه ودمها خفيف*

*واحب انك تختم الحلقة بكلمة جميلة لحبايبك من مستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*

*بشكرك جدا يا جرجس*​


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2010)

]*عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيره مع العضو المميز*​

*جرجس*​ 
*انا عارفه رخمت عليك كتير وخلاص ناويت ارحمك بقي يا جرجس ههههههههههه*
*لابجد استمعت بحوارك روزى مع انى كنت قلقان منك ومش  ومطمن ههههه*​ 

*عايزه اعرف ايه هي امنياتك في المستقبل اللي تتمني من ربنا تحقيقها؟*
*هما اتنين انا طماع*
*اشتغل قى وظيفة احسن ولتجوز اللى بحبها ههه مش معنى كدة انى بحب دلوقت اكييد هاحب اللى ها ارتبط بيها*​ 
*ياتري نفسك تسافر بلد معينه والا تفضل الاستمرار زي ما انت؟*
*كان نفسى اسافر امريكا زيى كتيير من اللى اعرفهم مغ انى مش طلعت برة بنى سويف من عشر سنين هههههه*
​ 
*نصيحه توجهها لشخص غالي عليك*
*مش بعرف انصح اتحاور انا معلهش*
*بس هاوجة نصيحة لروزى صديقتى واختى الغالية اوعى تتغيرى  اسلوبك جمييل واجتماعية راقية جدا*​ 
*عايزه اعرف مين الشخص ده؟*​ 
*وهتقوله ايه؟*
*قلت فوق اهو هههههه*​ 

*ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟*
*منتدى مميز جدا جذبنى جدا ولقضى معظم وقتى فية*
*انا مش بشارك كتيير بس انا بعقد اقرا مواضيع مش هاتصدقى مكن تتعدى اربع ساعات *​ 
*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*​ 
*



*​ 
 الصورة دى طبعا  لدونا نبيل
بتحب الورد الاحمر عشان اهلوية:11azy:

*



*​ دى بقى لاجمل انسانة واخت كبييرة وقلبها صافى جدا هابى انجل



*وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*
*فكرة لذيذة عملت جو  جمييل جدا وتفاعل رائع وعرفت الاعضاء على بعض بطريقة لذيذة*​ 
*وياتري حسيت معانا بالوقت والا مر عليك بسرعه؟*
*كلمة سرعة دى بجد قليلة قولى فميتو ثاتية بتاعت زويل هههههه*​ 

*وفي النهايه بشكرك جدا يا جرجس*​ 
*حقيقي كانت حلقة مميزه ودمها خفيف*
*انا اللىبشكرك انك لفتكرتى عضو  غلبان زيى ماشى  يا قمر*​ 
*واحب انك تختم الحلقة بكلمة جميلة لحبايبك من مستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*
*استمعت جدا بمشاركات الاعضاء وعرفت مين العدو من الصديق ههههه قصدى طبعا روكا ودونا:gun:*​ 

*بشكرك جدا يا جرجس*
*ميرسى خالص روزى ليكى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*انا شايفة انك جايب في سيرتي*
* هو انا اتكلمت ولا حتي عملت حاجة:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى لذوقك زاما
> امممم يعنى اية طائفى زاما ؟؟
> عدو يعنى هههههه
> لابعامل الكل عادى قية اختلاف عقائدى شوية مش ننكر دة بس عادى اية اللى يمنع ان تكون علاقتنا مغ اى حد كويسة
> انا ارثوذكسى زاما  على قكرة



لالالالالالالالا أقصد بطائفى يعنى متمسك بطائفتك لدرجة التشدد ..

 حضرتك أرثوذوكسى ، كويس أنك مش بتحب التشدد ..


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*مش بعرف انصح اتحاور انا معلهش
بس هاوجة نصيحة لروزى صديقتى واختى الغالية اوعى تتغيرى اسلوبك جمييل واجتماعية راقية جدا*

*ميرسي جدا يا جرجس علي زوقك وكلامك الجميل*

*وهحاول دايما اكون عند حسن ظنكم وثقتكم فيا*

*ربنا يخليكم ليا يا اجمل اخوات*​


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اه طبعا يا زاما تسأل براحتك



متشكر يا روزى ..


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*انتهت حلقتنا مع العضو المميز *

*جرجس*

*اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*اهلا بيكم معانا في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*انهارده اختارت ليكم عضوه عسوله جدا*

*متواجده  باستمرار*

*ردودها غاية في الزوق والرقة*

*عضوه خفيفة الدم ومحبوبة من الجميع*

*انا عن نفسي بحبها جدا لانها فعلا تستاهل الحب ده*

*مش هطول عليكم كتير وهدخل في الموضوع*

*شكلكم زهقتوا مني *

*صح ههههههههههههه*


*ضيفتي اللي معايا انهارده*


*هيييييييييييييييي*






*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*




*خلاص طيب هقول اهو*




*هييييييييييييييييييييييي*


*العضوه المباركه*





*‏**ponponayah*



*عايزه ترحيب جامد جدا لبنبوناية منتدانا الجميل*

*اهلا بيكي معانا يا بنبوناية واتمني ليكي الاستمتاع وقضاء وقت جميل*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بعض لبداية الحلقة*

*فتابعوناااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*مش ممكن بوووووووووووووووني هنا 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
احلي تحية لييها 
دي بوني برضه يعني مش اي حد
يعني الذوق والرقة وكل حاجة حلوة
:999:
ودي يا جماعة بوني وهي بتتنطط في الاذاعة هههههههههههه
:ab8: يا بوني ويارب تطلعي بقي بالسلامة
ومحدش ياخد بتاره منك:heat:
:16_14_24: حمرة يا بوني واخدة بالك:34ef:

*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*

*شايفه التحيه جامده ازاي*

*يلا يا قمراية في انتظارك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شايفه التحيه جامده ازاي*
> 
> *يلا يا قمراية في انتظارك*​


دي برضه بوني يا روزة
30:30:30:30:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> دي برضه بوني يا روزة
> 30:30:30:30:


 

ههههههههههههه ربنا يخليهالك يا حبي


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم معانا في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*
> 
> *في *
> 
> ...





*انا جيييييييييييييت :smil16:
ميرسى جداااااا يا روزى يا قمر
على استضافتك ليا
وعلى كلامك الرقيق 
ويارب اكون ضيفة خفيفة​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش ممكن بوووووووووووووووني هنا
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> احلي تحية لييها
> دي بوني برضه يعني مش اي حد
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى اللى ذوق ورقة يا روكا
ميرسى يا حبيبتى بجد
على التحية الجميلة ياجميلة انتى
بعكسك اهو :hlp:
وميرسى يا قمر على الوردة الجميلة​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييييت :smil16:​*
> *ميرسى جداااااا يا روزى يا قمر*
> *على استضافتك ليا*
> *وعلى كلامك الرقيق *
> ...






العفو يا قمراية

منورة الاذاعة كلها

يلا بقي خدي نفس عميق واستعديلي 

شويه وجيالك هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى اللى ذوق ورقة يا روكا
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى بجد
> على التحية الجميلة ياجميلة انتى
> ...


*بتعاكسيني وعارفة النتيجة هههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:
عسل يا بوني:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ربنا يخليهالك يا حبي


*ويخليكي يا قمر:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> العفو يا قمراية
> 
> منورة الاذاعة كلها
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
انتى داخلة سخنة كدا لية
:11azy:
على العموم انا هنا 
ربنا يستر*[/CENTER]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى داخلة سخنة كدا لية
> :11azy:
> على العموم انا هنا
> ربنا يستر*​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*اوعي اوعي تخافي يا بوني*
*اياكي تخافي انا معاكي:hlp:*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2010)

*ورجعناااااااااااااااا معاكم ومع القمر*

*بنبوناية*

*في البداية احبك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*هل انتي بتشتغلي والا لسه؟*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ وماهو اقربهم ليكي؟*

*ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟*

*ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبالك؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*انتي برج ايه؟*

*ماهو استايلك؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*


*ماهي بنبوناية في سطور مختصرة؟*

*هل انتي عصبية والا هادية ؟*

*لو حد ضايقك اوي بتتصرفي معاه ازاي؟*

*هل بنبوناية تعيش قصة حب ام لا؟*

*في انتظار الرد ولنا عودة مره اخري*

*مع القمراية *

*بنبوناية*​


----------



## Critic (15 مايو 2010)

*منورة يا بنبوناية و اكيد روزى هتعمل معاكى الواجب*
*

* 
*عايزين ضرب نار يا روزى *

*

*


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *اوعي اوعي تخافي يا بوني*
> *اياكي تخافي انا معاكي:hlp:*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون خليكى معايا يا روكتى يا عسل انتى
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مايو 2010)

حبيت بس ارحب بضيفة الاذاعه :smil16:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون خليكى معايا يا روكتى يا عسل انتى
> ههههههههههههههههه​*


*معاكي يا بوني*
*يقدر حد يعمل معاكي حاجة وانا موجودة:a4:*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

*منوره يا بونبونايه يا جميله *
*ربنا معاكي ياقمر*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

*ورجعناااااااااااااااا معاكم ومع القمر

بنبوناية

ميرسى يا روزى يا قمر 

في البداية احبك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن
21

تاريخ الميلاد

23/12

مكان الميلاد

شبرا مصر

المؤهل الدراسي

فنون جميلة

هل انتي بتشتغلي والا لسه؟

تؤتؤ لسة بدرس

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ وماهو اقربهم ليكي؟

هو مش فى غيرى انا بس وطبعا اقرب حد  ليا مامتى
ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟

بحب التركواز والابيض البينك الالوان الهادية

ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبالك؟

مكرونة بشاميل وكل انواع المحشى وكفاية لحسن جوعت :11azy:

ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟

النسكافية والبيبسى

انتي برج ايه؟

الجدى

ماهو استايلك؟

على حسب بس معظم الوقت كاجوال

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

لية الاحراج دا بقى:nunu0000: بصى انا طولى 155 ووزنى 52

ماهي بنبوناية في سطور مختصرة؟

انا اجتماعية بحب الناس اوى بحب يكون حواليا ناس بحبهم ويحبونى
اهم حاجة فى الدنيا دى كلها عندى هى ماما صحبتى وصديقيتى وامى 
وكل حاجة  
بس هى دى انا :dntknw:

هل انتي عصبية والا هادية ؟

اة عصبية بس من النوع اللى يهدا بسرعة اوى 

لو حد ضايقك اوي بتتصرفي معاه ازاي؟

لا بكون حد تانى خالص بس مش مع  اى حد سنة كبير 

هل بنبوناية تعيش قصة حب ام لا؟

اممممم تؤتؤ بعينك ههههههههههه:smil13:

في انتظار الرد ولنا عودة مره اخري

انا شاطرة ورديت خلاويث 

مع القمراية 


بنبوناية
انتى اللى قمر *​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *منورة يا بنبوناية و اكيد روزى هتعمل معاكى الواجب*
> *
> 
> *
> ...




*امشى يا كريتك من هنا
ههههههههههههههههههه
جى انت تهدى النفوس شكلك انت كدا
مانا عارفاك
ليك يوم  :smil8:​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> حبيت بس ارحب بضيفة الاذاعه :smil16:



*شيفين الناس الهادية
بترحب بس
مش جيين يوصو عليا 
ناس شريرة بصحيح
:smil8:
ميرسى يا مينا 
على الترحيب الجميل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*شاطرة يا بوني*
*بس في اكلة انتي بتحبيها مووووووووت*
*مش قولتيها ليييييييييييييييييييه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *معاكي يا بوني*
> *يقدر حد يعمل معاكي حاجة وانا موجودة:a4:*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياحبيبتى لا مهو باين
طيب طمنينى خلصتى الرز بلبن ولا اجبلك تانى
من اولها نمتى​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *منوره يا بونبونايه يا جميله *
> *ربنا معاكي ياقمر*​




*ميرسى يا ميروو يا قمر
دا نورك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *شاطرة يا بوني*
> *بس في اكلة انتي بتحبيها مووووووووت*
> *مش قولتيها ليييييييييييييييييييه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش على العام فضايح يا روكا
صدق اللى قال عليكى فضيحة
بس علشان انتى فضيحة اقول بقى 
انا بحب البطيخ اووووووى 
هههههههههههههههه
ارتحتى لما تقعى فى ايدى يا روكا ماشى​*


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2010)

> *انا شايفة انك جايب في سيرتي
> هو انا اتكلمت ولا حتي عملت حاجة:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*


لاانتى علبانة حالص مين الوحش اللى جاب سيرتك روكا ههههه
هوبس شافك بتوصى بضميير علية راح قالك كلمة من نفسة
وحصوصا علمت من مصادر سرية انك اهلوية زيى دونا يعععع:11azy:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياحبيبتى لا مهو باين
> طيب طمنينى خلصتى الرز بلبن ولا اجبلك تانى
> من اولها نمتى​*


*بووووووووووووووني*
*لاحظي ان كلامك جااااااااااااااااارح:hlp:*​


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2010)

بونى هنا فى الاذاعة يا welcome:ranting:
شوفى روزى بقى هاقولك حاجة اكيييد سمعتى عن الغسالة الاتوماتيك وموجودة قى بيتكم ههههه
عاوزك بقى تعملى قى بونى زيها كدة غسل وعصر بضميير
ليها معزة خاصة عندى:t32:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> لاانتى علبانة حالص مين الوحش اللى جاب سيرتك روكا ههههه
> هوبس شافك بتوصى بضميير علية راح قالك كلمة من نفسة
> وحصوصا علمت من مصادر سرية انك اهلوية زيى دونا يعععع:11azy:


*ايوة غلبانة خااااااااااااااالص:t30:*
*ايوة عشان شخصية مهمة لازم نتوصي اشمعني انا يعني:t9:*
*لا مش اهلوية ولا زملكاوية مش بحب الكورة خااااااااالص:t30:*
*انا الحكم:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بووووووووووووووني*
> *لاحظي ان كلامك جااااااااااااااااارح:hlp:*​




*هههههههههههههههه
انا ابداااااا 
هو انا اقدر
:t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش على العام فضايح يا روكا
> صدق اللى قال عليكى فضيحة
> بس علشان انتى فضيحة اقول بقى
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا بنتي هو انا اتكلمت :smil16:*
*انا بقول انك مش قولتيها ليه بس كده:hlp:*
*الله بقي مس هلعب معاكي تاني بس ها:t30:*
*الحقي يا روزة بوني ماشية ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> انا ابداااااا
> هو انا اقدر
> :t30:​*


*اه قدرتي واتكلمتي اهو:11azy:*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> بونى هنا فى الاذاعة يا welcome:ranting:
> شوفى روزى بقى هاقولك حاجة اكيييد سمعتى عن الغسالة الاتوماتيك وموجودة قى بيتكم ههههه
> عاوزك بقى تعملى قى بونى زيها كدة غسل وعصر بضميير
> ليها معزة خاصة عندى:t32:




*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كدا يا جرجس
طيب يلا ينادو عليك برة
ياجرجس يلا اطلع من هنا احسنلك
:smil8:
ماشى يا جرجس ماشى​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا بنتي هو انا اتكلمت :smil16:*
> *انا بقول انك مش قولتيها ليه بس كده:hlp:*
> *الله بقي مس هلعب معاكي تاني بس ها:t30:*
> *الحقي يا روزة بوني ماشية ههههههههههه*​




*هههههههههههههههه
تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ 
هو انا اقدر برضو مش تلعبى معايا
خلاويث مش تزعلى 
وهبقى اجبلك اكلتك انتى كمان المفضلة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان مش تقولى انى حرمتك من حاجة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
> هو انا اقدر برضو مش تلعبى معايا
> خلاويث مش تزعلى
> ...


*:11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:
ممممممممممممممم
طيب:crazy_pil
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2010)

_*بوووووووووووووووووووونى هنا يا جدعاااااااااان*_
_*يعنى ضرب نار للصباح الباكر*_
_*يعنى عدد المشاهدين يزيد مليوووووون*_
_*يعنى انا  متااااااااااابع *_​


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:
> ممممممممممممممم
> طيب:crazy_pil
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههه
مالك بس مش بصالحك يا روكا
خلاويث بقى خلى قلبك ابيض 
هههههههههههههه:smil16:​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*بوووووووووووووووووووونى هنا يا جدعاااااااااان*_
> _*يعنى ضرب نار للصباح الباكر*_
> _*يعنى عدد المشاهدين يزيد مليوووووون*_
> _*يعنى انا  متااااااااااابع *_​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد خضيتنى دخلتك يا جون
تنور الاذاعة كلها بالمتابعة يا جون​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *منورة يا بنبوناية و اكيد روزى هتعمل معاكى الواجب*
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا سلام من عنيا يا فادي 

انت تأمر


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> بونى هنا فى الاذاعة يا welcome:ranting:
> شوفى روزى بقى هاقولك حاجة اكيييد سمعتى عن الغسالة الاتوماتيك وموجودة قى بيتكم ههههه
> عاوزك بقى تعملى قى بونى زيها كدة غسل وعصر بضميير
> ليها معزة خاصة عندى:t32:


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا جرجس

مش تقلق خالص ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااا مع القمراية اللي منورة الاذاعة*

*عايزه اعرف ايه امنياتك في المستقبل؟*

*نفسك لما تتخرجي ان شاء الله تشتغلي والا مش ناويه؟*

*يا تري ليكي في شغل البيت والا مش اوي؟*


*الصداقة في حياتك تعني ايه؟*

*لما تضايقي اوي تحبي تبقي لوحدك والا تشاركي حد معاكي؟*

*تقولي لمين هذه العبارات:*

*ظلمتني*

*مش هنساك*

*خلي بالك من نفسك*

*وحشتني *


*قوليلي موقف مضحك حصلك؟ لو تفتكري يعني*


*هل بنبوناية اتظلمت من شخص قبل كده؟*

*وهل ظلمتي شخص ما؟*

*ماهي الترانيم المحببه لقلبك؟*

*ما مدي علاقتك بربنا؟*

*منتظراكي يا قمر *

*ولنا عوده*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو *
*حلوة الاسائلة يلا يا بت يا بونى ردى *
*على الابله*
*علشان عندى كام سوال كدا *
*دا لو سمحت الابله روزى*​


----------



## *koki* (16 مايو 2010)

مين معاكم ولا مفيش


----------



## max mike (16 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة بونبوناية

ربنا يعينك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (16 مايو 2010)

بجد منوره الاذاعة بطلتك الجميلة
يا قمر 
بنبوناية حلوه ودلوعه
وحبه حبه عليها يا جدعان
وماحدش يزعلها او يجي فيها 
انا موجوده هنا وبدافع عنها 
ماشي ويلا بقى اتكلمي بكل صراحة
عن اجمل شيء بحياتك
ههههههههه​


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

منورة يا بونى ربنا يعينك 
براحة عليها يا روزى عيزينك تساليها اد 1000 ,,1500 سؤال بس ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> مالك بس مش بصالحك يا روكا
> خلاويث بقى خلى قلبك ابيض
> هههههههههههههه:smil16:​*


*مااااااااااااااااشي:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو *
> 
> *حلوة الاسائلة يلا يا بت يا بونى ردى *
> *على الابله*
> ...


 

طبعا يا جون

اسأل لما حابب


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكم ولا مفيش


 

هههههههههه معانا بنبوناية يا كوكي


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> بجد منوره الاذاعة بطلتك الجميلة
> 
> يا قمر
> بنبوناية حلوه ودلوعه
> ...


 

هههههههههه حاضر يا قمر براحه خالص عليها هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> منورة يا بونى ربنا يعينك ​
> 
> براحة عليها يا روزى عيزينك تساليها اد 1000 ,,1500 سؤال بس ههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه دي نور لسه كانت بتوصي اني حبه حبه عليها ههههههههههههه

بس هحاول يعني يا زيزا اخليهم 99 سؤال بس :t30: ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

ومازلنا في انتظار القمر

بنبوناية


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااا مع القمراية اللي منورة الاذاعة*
> 
> 
> *دا نورك انتى يا قمر *
> ...





*انا شاطرة ورديت اهو*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*طيب  وانا اسائل امتى بقى ؟*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو *
> *حلوة الاسائلة يلا يا بت يا بونى ردى *
> *على الابله*
> *علشان عندى كام سوال كدا *
> *دا لو سمحت الابله روزى*​



*وااو
مبسوط اوى يا جون
ليك يوم يا ظالم
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة بونبوناية
> 
> ربنا يعينك​*





*بنورك يا مايكل 
ميرسى ليك :36_22_25:​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> بجد منوره الاذاعة بطلتك الجميلة
> يا قمر
> بنبوناية حلوه ودلوعه
> وحبه حبه عليها يا جدعان
> ...





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر
انتى اللى جميلة وكلامك كله زوق ورقة
واما عن اجمل شئ فى حياتى
هى مامتى واقرب اصحاب ليا عارفين كدا
هى تعتبر كل حياتى
ربنا يخليها ليا ويحافظ عليها​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> منورة يا بونى ربنا يعينك
> براحة عليها يا روزى عيزينك تساليها اد 1000 ,,1500 سؤال بس ههههههههه​




*كدا يا زيزا دانتى عبيبتى حتى
مخمصاكى :11azy:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 مايو 2010)

*بنبوناية صديقتي انتيمتي هنا 
يا خبر ابيض 
طيب مش حد يقولي 
شوفي يا حبي انا مش هتقل عليكي يا قمر سؤالين صغنين خالص 

- لو جالك عريس وانتي مقتنعة بية جدا وحباة بس لازم تهاجري معاة امريكا هتوافقي وتتركي ماما ؟

- انا عارفة طبعاً ان تينا قوية جدا ولكن امتي تينا مكنتش عارفة توقف دموعها ؟

- نفسك تشوفي مين دلوقتي حالاً

- احكي عن شيء مفتقداة جدا ؟

- امتي تقولي فلان دة هو انا وفاهمني جدا ؟

- قولي جملة عن كل من الكلمات الاتية

الصديقة 

الامان

الحماية

العطف

التجريح المقصود

الكلاب 

الرجوع للرب 

المعني الجميل للكلمة

المشاعر 

الحلم المفقود 

الالم 

كوبي وباست 

راجعة ليسوع 


ليلة لن انساها ابدا 

شوفي يا حبي انا مغلستش ولا طولت اهو  كان في بالي اسئلة كتيييير بس قولت حرام كفايىة عليها​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مايو 2010)

انا جيييييت
مين هون بقا؟​


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *بنبوناية صديقتي انتيمتي هنا
> يا خبر ابيض
> طيب مش حد يقولي
> شوفي يا حبي انا مش هتقل عليكي يا قمر سؤالين صغنين خالص
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه اوى يا حبيبتى دول اد النملة
ماشى يا راجعة 
بجد نورتينى  كلامك الجميل
واسألتك الرائعة *​


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *طيب  وانا اسائل امتى بقى ؟*​



*هههههههههههههههههه
اسأل يا خويا اسأل
هى جات عليك
بس خليك طيب​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> انا جيييييت
> مين هون بقا؟​



*هههههههههههههههه
انا يا قمر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ماشى بونى  حد جميل اوى  وكلنا عارفينه *
*امتى بونى بتبقى قويه ومفترية ؟*
*امتى بونى  تكتب اجمل  كلامات الحب؟*
*امتى بونى تحس ان قلبها وجعها؟*
*امتى بونى تحس انها مخنوقه اوى؟*
*مين اول  حد بونى بتروحله لما تكون تعبانه؟*
*مين اوفى اصدقاء بونى ؟*
*حاولتى صدقة من على الميل للحقيقة؟*
*وكام مرة ؟*
*وكانت فشلة ولا لا؟*
*ايه موصفات فارس احلاميك؟*
*ايه اكتر حاجة بونى تكرها فى الرجلوالبنت*
*ايه اكتر حاجة نفسيك تعمليها دلوقتى ؟*
*حد نفسيك تشوفيه وهو بعيد عنيك اوى؟*
*فاصل ونواصل*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ماشى بونى  حد جميل اوى  وكلنا عارفينه *
> 
> *ربنا يخليك يا جون انت اللى عسل*
> ...





*هههههههههههههههههه
وانا فى انتظار عودتك
بس قولت خليك طيب:smil8:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*اكتر من كدا ايه ؟*
*فاصل ونواصل*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 مايو 2010)

اده يعني اقع علي ايدي ومدخلش يومين الاقي كل ده معمول في بوني 
شكلهم اتكاتروا عليكي معلش بقي انا مصابه حاليا وبكتب العافية 
صدقيني او ما ايدي ترجع سليمة هقف جنب وارد معاكل 
منورة يا بوني


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههه*_
_*بونى دى حبيبتنا   كلنا مش انتى بس*_
_*والف سلامة  على ايديك*_​_*وترجعى بالسلامة *_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2010)

منوررررررررررة يابونى
وربنا يعينك بقا
وانشالله تخرجى سليمة
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

بنبونايتي يا حبي

انتي اتهريتي اسئله يا قمر

وانا بعتذر بجد لان دخولي قليل الفتره دي بسبب اني تعبانه ومش بقعد كتير

بس هيأل بردو كده شويه وخلاص


----------



## روزي86 (17 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااا مره اخيره مع القمر*

*بنبوناية*

*احب اعرف ايه المزمور المحبب ليكي؟*

*يا تري بتصلي باستمرار والا مش دايما؟*

*اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟*

*بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟*

*ايه الهديه اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعها؟*

*ايه المكان اللي زورتيه وعجبك وتتمني تزوريه تاني؟*

*يا تري في مكان بتفكري تزوريه قريب وللاول مره؟*

*امتي دموع بنبوناية تنزل؟*

*ماهي الاشياء اللي بتجذبك في الشاب؟*

*وايه هي الصفات اللي بتعجبك في الشخصية اللي بتتعاملي معاها عموما؟*

*هقولك صفات وانتي تقوليلي اسم من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:*

*دمه خفيف*

*مشهور*

*محبوب من الجميع*

*ذات حضور مميز*

*مهذب جدا*


*ماذا تعني ليكي هذه الكلمات:*

*الحياه*

*الحب*

*الصداقة*

*الاحترام*


*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*
*




*




*



*

*عايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة ؟*

*وفي النهاية احب اقولك انتي نورتي الاذاعة كلها*

*وكنتي ضيفة عسوله جدا*

*واتمني انك تكوني استمتعتي معانا في الحلقة الجميلة زيك*

*بشكرك جدا يا قمر*

*واسيببك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا ليكي*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اده يعني اقع علي ايدي ومدخلش يومين الاقي كل ده معمول في بوني
> شكلهم اتكاتروا عليكي معلش بقي انا مصابه حاليا وبكتب العافية
> صدقيني او ما ايدي ترجع سليمة هقف جنب وارد معاكل
> منورة يا بوني


 

الف سلامه عليكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2010)

_*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*_
_*لسا عندى كام سوال بس باليل  لما ارجع هى دى اى  حد*_
_*دى بونى يا جدعاااااااااااان*_
_*فاصل ونواصل  دا بعد ازن الابلة روز طبعا*_​


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااا مره اخيره مع القمر*
> 
> *بنبوناية*
> 
> ...







*ميرسى جدا ليكى يا روزى 
على الاستضافة الجميلة دى
وميرسى لكل اللى سئلونى وبقولكو متاخدوش على كدا :smil8:
كان وقت جميل قضيتو معاكم*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ميرسى جدا ليكى يا روزى *
> *على الاستضافة الجميلة دى*
> *وميرسى لكل اللى سئلونى وبقولكو متاخدوش على كدا :smil8:*
> 
> *كان وقت جميل قضيتو معاكم*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي الحلقة بوجودك الجميل وروحك الاجمل


----------



## روزي86 (17 مايو 2010)

*يشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه*

*تابعوني في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (17 مايو 2010)

كانت حلقه جامده يا بوني


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اده يعني اقع علي ايدي ومدخلش يومين الاقي كل ده معمول في بوني
> شكلهم اتكاتروا عليكي معلش بقي انا مصابه حاليا وبكتب العافية
> صدقيني او ما ايدي ترجع سليمة هقف جنب وارد معاكل
> منورة يا بوني




*بنورك يا قمرى
والف سلامة عليكى يا قمرى
وانا عارف انك قدها وقدود​*


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> كانت حلقه جامده يا بوني





*ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> نورتي الحلقة بوجودك الجميل وروحك الاجمل




*ميرسى يا روزى
انتى اللى جميلة واسالتك حلوة
وكانت حلقة جميلة​*


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2010)

*نورتى الاذاعة يا بونبوناية

يالا ياروزى منتظرين الضحية الجديدة​*


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *نورتى الاذاعة يا بونبوناية
> 
> يالا ياروزى منتظرين الضحية الجديدة​*




*بنورك يا مايكل ميرسى ليك
ويلا يا روزى مستنين الضيف الجديد​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *نورتى الاذاعة يا بونبوناية​*
> 
> 
> *يالا ياروزى منتظرين الضحية الجديدة*​


 

هههههههههههه حاضر يا مايكل

الضحية الجديدة في الطريق هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *بنورك يا مايكل ميرسى ليك​*
> 
> *ويلا يا روزى مستنين الضيف الجديد*​


 

اوك يا بنبوناية

الضيف الجديد في الطريق اليكم :hlp: ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد *

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*



*انهاردة معايا ضيفة جميلة جدا*

*متميزة ومن خلال نشاطها الملحوظ*

*تم ترقيتها الي عضوه مباركه*



*عضوه محبوبه من الجميع*



*ضيفة الاذاعة انهارده*



*هي*



*العضوه المباركه*



*‏**govany shenoda*



*عايزه ترحيب جامد ليها*

*منورة يا جوفاني يا قمر*

*واتمنالك وقت ممتع وجميل*


*فاصل ونرجع مع جوفاني وبداية الحلقة*

*فابقوا معنا*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*في البداية وكالعادة طبعا احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين*

*السن*

*المؤهل*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*البرج*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*ماهو لونك المفضل؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل ؟ واكلتك المفضلة ايضا؟*

*هل جوفاني شطوره في شغل البيت والا لا؟*

*امتي تحسي بالوحده؟*

*هل انتي تعيشي قصة حب ام لا؟*

*ولو مفيش قصة حب احب اعرف ايه مواصفات فارس احلامك مستقبلا؟*

*الحب في حياتك عموما ماذا يعني لكي؟*

*امتي دموع جوفاني تنزل؟*

*امتي حسيتي انك مجروحه؟*

*هل ثقتي في شخص ما وبعدها اكتشفتي انه غير جدير بالثقة دي؟*

*هل انتي شخصية اجتماعية والا تميلي للعزلة اكتر؟*

*هل جوفاني شقية والا بنوته هادية؟*


*يلا يا قمر منتظراكي تردي *

*ولنا عوده*

*فتابعونااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 مايو 2010)

اهلا بضيفتنا الجديده
 govany shenoda
*‏*بجد نورت الاذاعه
 بطلتك الجميلة
وربنا يعينك بقى الكل مستني
 يتعرف على الشخصية الجميلة 
واستحملي روزي دي 
مذيعة شقية جداااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههه

​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا بضيفتنا الجديده
> 
> govany shenoda
> *‏*بجد نورت الاذاعه
> ...


 

هههههههههه انا شقية 

ده انا هادية جدا اوي خالص هههههههههه

منورة يا حبيبتي


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2010)

*اهلا بيكى ف الاذاعة جوفانى
 منورة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2010)

منورة ياقمرة الاذاعة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة يا قمر*
*ومنتظرينك عشان نتعرف بقمر زيك*
*وربنا يعينك قصدي يكون في عونك يووووووووووه ربنا معاكي من الاخر ههههههه*
*روزة خليكي حلوة وبلاش اسئلة كتير وانا اجيبلك حاجة حلوة*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا قمر*
> 
> *ومنتظرينك عشان نتعرف بقمر زيك*
> *وربنا يعينك قصدي يكون في عونك يووووووووووه ربنا معاكي من الاخر ههههههه*
> *روزة خليكي حلوة وبلاش اسئلة كتير وانا اجيبلك حاجة حلوة*​


 

ههههههههههههههه هاتي الاول وبعدين افكر هههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه هاتي الاول وبعدين افكر هههههههههههههه:t30:


*مممممممممممم كده يا روزة*
*طب خدي جواب حلو اهو:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممم كده يا روزة*
> 
> *طب خدي جواب حلو اهو:Love_Letter_Send:*​


 

ميرسي يا قمراية

تسلم ايدك

يلا هاتي تاني غيره ههههههههههه30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا قمراية
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> يلا هاتي تاني غيره ههههههههههه30:


*ليييييييييه واللي بعته حصله حاجة لقدر الله:smil8:*
*لا مش هجيب يلا بقي:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ليييييييييه واللي بعته حصله حاجة لقدر الله:smil8:*
> 
> *لا مش هجيب يلا بقي:t30:*​


 

ههههههههههه ما بلاش احسن انتي قربتي تشرفي هنا

هاتي عشان اكون رحيمه معاكي ههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

أهلاً بالأخت جوفانى منورة الأذاعة كلها ..

لو روزى تعبتك قولى متتكسفيش ، أصلها مغرقانا بجمايلها ..

ولا أيه يا روزى ؟؟ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منورة يا جوفانى ..

متابع


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أهلاً بالأخت جوفانى منورة الأذاعة كلها ..
> 
> لو روزى تعبتك قولى متتكسفيش ، أصلها مغرقانا بجمايلها ..
> 
> ...


 

يا زاما متقولش كده يا جميل

ليك يوم واشبعك من الاذاعه واخليك مبسوط اخر حاجه هههههههههههه

قريبا انتظرني هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ما بلاش احسن انتي قربتي تشرفي هنا
> 
> هاتي عشان اكون رحيمه معاكي ههههههههههههه


*ولا بيهمني يا بنتي:t30:*
*ولا حتي بيهشني*
*بعون الله قدها وقدود:a4:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولا بيهمني يا بنتي:t30:*
> 
> *ولا حتي بيهشني*
> *بعون الله قدها وقدود:a4:*​


 

هههههههههه يا سيدي يا سيدي

ماشي يا عم الجامد انت هههههههه:t9:


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

مازلنا في انتظار 

جوفاااااااااااااااني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا سيدي يا سيدي
> 
> ماشي يا عم الجامد انت هههههههه:t9:


*طبعا طبعا*
*انا باكينااااااااه وانا ماسكة في نفسي هههههه:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *طبعا طبعا*
> 
> *انا باكينااااااااه وانا ماسكة في نفسي هههههه:t30:*​


 

هههههههههههه عسوله انتي يا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عسوله انتي يا روكا


*ميرسي ربنا يخليكي:smil16:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

*نعتذر عن عدم وجود جوفاني*

*واتمني انها تنور الاذاعه في الحلقات القادمه*

*بشكركم ولنا عوده مع ضيف جديد *

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

*اهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*​ 
*من *​ 
*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*انهارده معايا ضيفة جميلة جدا*​ 
*انا بحب تواجدها اوي*​ 
*شخصية دمها خفيف ومحبوبه من الجميع*​ 
*متميزه بمواضيعها ونشاطها الملحوظ*​ 
*وكمان صاحبت ردود رقيقة زي شخصها*​ 
*ضيفتي انهارده وضيفة الاذاعة*​ 
*هي*​ 

*العضوه المباركه*​ 

*Roka_Jesus*​ 

*اهلا بيكي يا روكا في الاذاعة*​ 
*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل معانا يا قمر*​ 
*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع الجميلة*​ 
*روكا*​ 
*فتابعونا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

منوره يا روكا الاذاعه بجد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 مايو 2010)

*روكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايه النور ده كلللللللللله
براحه عليها بقا فى الاسئله عوزاها تطلع من الحلقه مستوية:gy0000:​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*

*وعشان انتي غالية عندي خالص يا روكا*

*مش هبقي لوحدي في الحلقة دي*

*معايا المذيع الجميل صاحب الاسئلة الجامده جدا*

*كيوبيد (( مينا)) *

*اظن انك مبسوطه علي الاخر هههههههههههههه*

*يلا بقي ذاكري كويس يا قمر*

*وربنا يعينك فعلا*

*دي حلقة مميزه جدا جدا عشان خاطر عيونك*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *روكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*
> *ايه النور ده كلللللللللله*
> *براحه عليها بقا فى الاسئله عوزاها تطلع من الحلقه مستوية:gy0000:*​


 

هههههههه من غير ماتوصي يا كوكي 

معانا مينا وهيقوم بأجدع واجب هههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه من غير ماتوصي يا كوكي
> 
> معانا مينا وهيقوم بأجدع واجب هههههههههههههه



*اوباااااا مينا دخل فى الموضوع كده روكا مش هتطلع من الحلقه اساسا ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اوباااااا مينا دخل فى الموضوع كده روكا مش هتطلع من الحلقه اساسا ههههههههههههههههه​*





ليه بس كده يا كوكى دنتى حتى عارفه انى غلبان 30:


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2010)

هييييييييييييييييييييييييه روكا الغلبويه 
كده الحلقة هتبقي جامده مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ليه بس كده يا كوكى دنتى حتى عارفه انى غلبان 30:


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مش كده مفيش حاجه اسمها غلبان يا صديقي المذيع هههههههههه

عايزين كل اللي عندك يطلع

دي روكا حبيبة الشعب هههههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييه روكا الغلبويه
> كده الحلقة هتبقي جامده مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


 

ههههههههههه دي هتبقي جامده اخر حاجه

بس لما تشرف الحلقة ربنا يستر بقي ومش تتخض هههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ليه بس كده يا كوكى دنتى حتى عارفه انى غلبان 30:



*طبعا يا مينا غلبان جدا انا بس بعملك جو :hlp:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*​
> *من *​
> *اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​
> *انهارده معايا ضيفة جميلة جدا*​
> ...



*ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل*
*اه حاولي ترجعي بسرعة عشان ورايا لقاء تلفزيوني تاني:t30:*
*انا هقضي قضاااااااااااء مش ممكن30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> منوره يا روكا الاذاعه بجد


*ميرسي يا عمو*
*وخليك كويس كده عشان انت عارفني ها بلاااااااااااش:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *روكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ايه النور ده كلللللللللله
> براحه عليها بقا فى الاسئله عوزاها تطلع من الحلقه مستوية:gy0000:​*


*الله يخليكي يا كوكي*
*بلاااااش يا كوكي اقول وافضح وانا الحمد الله مش بيتبل في بوقي فوووووووولة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وعشان انتي غالية عندي خالص يا روكا*
> 
> ...


*وكمااااااااااااااان مينا*
*اااااااااااااااااه هي كانت ناقصة مينا*
*بس برضه ولا بيهشني اصلا*
*ولا لو جبتيلي اللي رمموا ابو الهول مش خايفة برضه:t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا عمو*
> *وخليك كويس كده عشان انت عارفني ها بلاااااااااااش:t9:*​




مهو انا عشان عارفك هبقى كويس جدااااااا مش عاوزك تقلقى :hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييه روكا الغلبويه
> كده الحلقة هتبقي جامده مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


*غلبوية*
*ميرسي يا قمر:t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وكمااااااااااااااان مينا*
> *اااااااااااااااااه هي كانت ناقصة مينا*
> *بس برضه ولا بيهشني اصلا*
> *ولا لو جبتيلي اللي رمموا ابو الهول مش خايفة برضه:t30:*​




احنا هنجبلك اللى دهنو الهوا دوكو :new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> مهو انا عشان عارفك هبقى كويس جدااااااا مش عاوزك تقلقى :hlp:


*شوفته اهو خلاص غير رأيه وهيروح:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> احنا هنجبلك اللى دهنو الهوا دوكو :new6:


*لا حول العالم*
*يا بني بلاش بدل ما جيبلك الضو النو هههههههههههه:smil16:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

*عدنا ومعنا ومعكم على الهواء مباشرة ضيفة اذاعتنا الجميله

روكااااااااا

فى بداية حلقتنا معاكى نتمنى نتعرف اكتر عليكى**

السن**

تاريخ الميلاد**

مكان الميلاد**

المؤهل الدراسي**

هل انتي بتشتغلي ولا لسه؟**

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ وماهو اقربهم ليكي؟**

ما هي الوانك المفضلة؟**

ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبه لكِ ؟**

ماهو مشروبك المفضل ؟**

برجك ايه ؟**

ما هو استايلك فى انتقاء ملابسك ؟**

كم يبلغ طولك و وزنك ؟**

المايك معاكى يا روكا 

ابقو معنا فلنا عوده 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *عدنا ومعنا ومعكم على الهواء مباشرة ضيفة اذاعتنا الجميله
> 
> روكااااااااا
> ده انا :t33:
> ...


*ميرسي يا مينا*
*خد راحتك علي الاخير علي اقل اقل اقل من مهلك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2010)

منوووووووووورة يا روكا

وعايزين نشوف التألق يامقدس بقا

وبالشفا يا روكاا
ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منوووووووووورة يا روكا
> 
> وعايزين نشوف التألق يامقدس بقا
> 
> ...


*منورة بيكي يا اوختي*
*اخسسسسسسسس عليكي يا سندريلا*
*هونت عليكي ده انتي لسه عاملة تجربة فيا*
*ماااااااااااااشي:smil8:*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2010)

ايه ياجماعة انا مش شايفة دم في الحوار الحلقة
هادية ومش في ضرب نار ولا حاجات بتتكسر 
انا جاية اهدي النفوس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ايه ياجماعة انا مش شايفة دم في الحوار الحلقة
> هادية ومش في ضرب نار ولا حاجات بتتكسر
> انا جاية اهدي النفوس


*الاخت مشتركة في حركة طالبان ولا ايه*
*لا هي كده كويسة اطعلي منها:smil8:*
*بدل ما اوريكي النار بحق وحقيقة:smil8:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

*عدنا معكم مره اخرى ومع ضيفة لقائنا الجميل

روكااااا

حينما نبحر فى دروب الحياه نجد من يسمعنا ونستهوى الكلام معه
نستمتع معه باللقاء والحديث نبوح له بكل ما لدينا من اسرار ولا نخفى عليه شىء فهو الصديق الحقيقى

فمن يكون الصديق الحقيقى لضيفتنا الجميله روكا ؟




من بينا مشاغل الحياه نجد فى الناس ما يثير اهتمامنا فنبحث فيه عن صفات تتوافق معنا نبحث فيه عن النصف الثانى لنا  لعله يكون فارس الاحلام

فما هى صفات فارس احلامك وما هى الصفات الى تشد انتباهك للرجل عموما؟


الحياه هى مجموعة ظروف مُـــركبه نعيشها قد تكون حياتنا جميله ومرحه وقد تكون حزينه ودراميه
والحياه يقال عليها مدرسه كبييره

فماذا تعلمتى من تلك المدرسه ؟

التضحية عمل رائع نقدمه لمن يحتاج إلينا ... ونرفض التعامل به مع كل شخص اناني ...

من الشخص الذي تضحي من أجله بكل رضى وسرور ؟


الحياة فرص ... ومنها ما يصعب إستغلاله ...

ماهي الفرصة التي كانت متاحة لكِ ولم تحسنى إستغلالها ؟


بعد الاجابه على الاسئله اترك المايك لمذيعتنا الجميله روزى لتكمل اللقاء الممتع معااكى يا روكااااا


فأبقو معنا 




*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الاخت مشتركة في حركة طالبان ولا ايه*
> *لا هي كده كويسة اطعلي منها:smil8:*
> *بدل ما اوريكي النار بحق وحقيقة:smil8:*​



مش بتهدد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة بيكي يا اوختي*
> *اخسسسسسسسس عليكي يا سندريلا*
> *هونت عليكي ده انتي لسه عاملة تجربة فيا*
> *ماااااااااااااشي:smil8:*​




ههههههههههههههه
انا اقدر ياحبى
وبعدين انتى خلتنى اجرب اصلا
انتى تراجعتى من اول كلمة
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مش بتهدد


*مممممممممممممممم*
*طب ماااااااااااااشي:smil8:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ايه ياجماعة انا مش شايفة دم في الحوار الحلقة
> هادية ومش في ضرب نار ولا حاجات بتتكسر
> انا جاية اهدي النفوس



شكلك مش خبره يا ابو كف
لازم الاؤل ناخد الزبون على الهادى عشان ميهربش :hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> انا اقدر ياحبى
> وبعدين انتى خلتنى اجرب اصلا
> انتى تراجعتى من اول كلمة
> هههههههههههههه​


*هههههههه*
*لا يا اوختي انتي عارفة ايه :t30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه يا احلى روكا ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> شكلك مش خبره يا ابو كف
> لازم الاؤل ناخد الزبون على الهادى عشان ميهربش :hlp:


*نبيه من يومك :11azy:*
*ولا بيهشمي برضه:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه يا احلى روكا ​*


*ميرسي دون دون*
*ربنا يخليكي:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نبيه من يومك :11azy:*
> *ولا بيهشمي برضه:a4:*​




طيب ردى على الاسئله يحجه هنا   			#*1209*

وصباح التوهان:hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> طيب ردى على الاسئله يحجه هنا               #*1209*
> 
> وصباح التوهان:hlp:


*مش تايهة وواخدة بالي*
*وكنت لسه هجاوب عليها*
*علي راي المثل لو صبر القاتل علي المقتول كان مات لوحده:smil8:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش تايهة وواخدة بالي*
> *وكنت لسه هجاوب عليها*
> *علي راي المثل لو صبر القاتل علي المقتول كان مات لوحده:smil8:*​




براحه يا روكا صحتك بالدنيا :t3:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عدنا معكم مره اخرى ومع ضيفة لقائنا الجميل
> 
> روكااااا
> يا نحم:a4:
> ...


*ابكو معنا ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> براحه يا روكا صحتك بالدنيا :t3:


*حاضر يا مسيو مينا:t9:*​


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2010)

*منور الاذاعة ياروكا​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي جدا جدا يا مينا*

*حقيقي مذيع جميل وجامد جدا*

*منور الحلقة كلها بوجودك*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

*ونرحب مره تانية مع العسل اللي منورة الاذاعة*

*روكاااااااااااااااااااا*


*عايزه اعرف اخبار حياتك الروحيه ايه؟*

*بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟*

*ياتري مواظبه علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟*

*بتعترفي باستمرار والا علي حسب؟*

*مين شفيعك؟*

*ايه المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟*

*امتي دموع روكا تنزل؟*

*هل حسيتي بالوحده قبل كده؟*

*ماهي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟*


*اهم اسئلة خفيفة كده*

*ورجعالك تاني نستكمل*

*فتابعوناااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

منورة يا روكا ..

 بعد إذن (( روزى + كيوبيد )) أنا لى سؤال ليه أختارتى الأسم دا ؟؟

لو السؤال شخصى ، كأنى مكتبتوش ..

براحتك يعنى ..


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> منورة يا روكا ..
> 
> بعد إذن (( روزى + كيوبيد )) أنا لى سؤال ليه أختارتى الأسم دا ؟؟
> 
> ...


 

منور يا زاما

ومن غير استأذان

اسأل براحتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منور الاذاعة ياروكا​*


*ميرسي يا مايكل *
*ده نورك يا فندم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ونرحب مره تانية مع العسل اللي منورة الاذاعة*
> 
> *روكاااااااااااااااااااا*
> *
> ...


*علي اقل من مهلك خدي راحتك خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص:heat:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> منورة يا روكا ..
> 
> بعد إذن (( روزى + كيوبيد )) أنا لى سؤال ليه أختارتى الأسم دا ؟؟
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ده نورك يا زاما*
*دلع لاسمي الحقيقي:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

*ايه الاذاعة دي*
* مافيش حاجة ساقعة حاجة سخنة*
* طب حتي عصييييير*
* اي حاجة اشربها بعد الاسئلة دي:smil8:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *علي اقل من مهلك خدي راحتك خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص:heat:*​


 

هههههههههههه مش تقلقي يا قمر مقدرش اتأخر عليكي يا حبي

رجعتلك بسرعه اهو ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايه الاذاعة دي*
> 
> *مافيش حاجة ساقعة حاجة سخنة*
> *طب حتي عصييييير*
> ...


 
هههههههههههه حاضر حاضر من غير عصبية هطلبلك حاجة تشربيها حالا

ههههههههه ولا تزعلي روحك يا حبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه مش تقلقي يا قمر مقدرش اتأخر عليكي يا حبي
> 
> رجعتلك بسرعه اهو ههههههههههه:t30:


*يابت انتي لحقتي*
*بصي هاجبلك حاجة حلوة يلا:11azy:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

*

*​ 

*اتفضلي يا ستي*​ 
*اشربي وسبيلي حبه هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه حاضر حاضر من غير عصبية هطلبلك حاجة تشربيها حالا
> 
> ههههههههه ولا تزعلي روحك يا حبي


:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


*يعني جايباها صغيرة وكمان تاخدي شوية *





*كان بودي اسيبلك حبه  بس انا كنت عطشانة بقي:t30:*
*وهاتي تاني بقي انا مش ضيفة بقي:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه يلا يا روكا بلاش دلع

هسألك شوية وبعدين اطلبلك تاني

يلا بقي استعدي


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااا مره اخري مع الجميلة*

*روكا*

*احب اعرف بتقضي يومك ازاي؟*

*ليكي في شغل البيت والا لا؟*

*ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبي تعمليها وبتعجب اللي في البيت؟ ههههههههه ده لو بتعرفي يعني*

*ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟*

*هل روكا ظلمت شخص في يوم من الايام؟*

*وهل اتظلمتي من شخص في يوم؟*

*تقولي لمين هذه الكلمات:*

*وحشتني*

*بحبك جدا*

*فينك مش بتسال ليه*

*غالي عليا جدا*


*توصفي مين من اعضاء المنتدي بهذه الصفات:*

*محبوب من الجميع*

*متميز جدا*

*مشهور*

*جرئ خالص*

*دمه خفيف*


*مين اصدقائك من اعضاء المنتدي؟*


*يلا يا حبي في انتظار الرد*

*ولنا عوده*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يلا يا روكا بلاش دلع
> 
> هسألك شوية وبعدين اطلبلك تاني
> 
> يلا بقي استعدي


*مممممم*
*وتجيبيلي حاجة حلوة؟؟:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااا مره اخري مع الجميلة*
> 
> *روكا*
> مين بينادي عليا:2:
> ...


*انا جاوبت ومستنية العصير بتاعي ومعاها حتة كيك:yahoo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري*

*مع*

*روكا*

*اوصفيلي الاعضاء دول علي حسب معرفتك بيهم*

*دونا*

*جوجو*

*بنت العدرا*

*ميرو*



*ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه اوي؟*

*لو في مكان نفسك تروحيه لاول مره احب اعرف ايه هو؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:*

*الحب*

*الحياه*

*العطاء*

*التضحية*


*هل روكا تعيش قصة حب ام لا؟*

*ولو لسه احب اعرف ايه هي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟*

*ايه هي اكتر الصفات اللي بتجذبك في الرجل عموما؟*

*ماهي احب الصفات اللي بتحبيها في الشخصيات اللي بتتعملي معاهم؟*

*قوليلي موقف حصلك ومش هتنسيه ابدا؟*

*هل روكا بنوته شقية والا مش علي طول؟*

*امتي روكا تفضل البعد عن البشر لفتره؟*

*لو مضايقه اوي ايه اكتر مكان بتفضلي انك تبقي فيه ؟*

*ولو مبسوطه او مجروحه من شئ مين اقرب حد ليكي بتجري عليه وتحكيله؟*

*يلا يا حبي في انتظارك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مايو 2010)

> *جرئ خالص* *مينا  باشا*



اوعى يكون قصدك عليا دنا غلبان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري*
> 
> *مع*
> 
> ...


*انا جاوبت علي الاتنين ولسه مس جبتيلي حاجة:smil13:*
*هتجيبلي ولا اغرقك الاذاعة دي:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اوعى يكون قصدك عليا دنا غلبان


*بسم الثالوث الاقدس*
*الاجابة ايوة:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (21 مايو 2010)

*روكااااااااا هنا تؤتؤتؤ
ازعل انى مش عملت الواجب من اول الحلقة
منووووووورة يا روكا​*


----------



## ponponayah (21 مايو 2010)

*خدى يا روكا
بدل ما محدش جبلك حاجة تكليها
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *روكااااااااا هنا تؤتؤتؤ
> ازعل انى مش عملت الواجب من اول الحلقة
> منووووووورة يا روكا​*


*لا هناك ههههههههههههههه*
*معلش بقي يا بوني*
*انتي مش بتخلي بالك مين موجود ومين مش:t30:*
*ميرسي يا عسولة انتي:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
اية الاخبار يا روكا
يارب يكونوا قايمين بالواجب وزيادة
ولا نوصى عليك تانى
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *خدى يا روكا
> بدل ما محدش جبلك حاجة تكليها
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​


*بنجررررررررررررررررررررر*
* انا بقول عايزة كيك مش بنجر*
* ولا انتي مش تعرفي تقري*
* يخربيت التعليم المجاني هههههههه*
* علي العموم*
* بردلك الهدية بتاعتك*
* اكبر بطيخة في العالم*
* وايه بتوصيلة بتاعتها ههههههههههه*
*خديها هناك بقي ها بس:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اية الاخبار يا روكا
> يارب يكونوا قايمين بالواجب وزيادة
> ولا نوصى عليك تانى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههه*
*كويسة يا سندريلا*
*نو مش بيعملوا معايا حاجة*
*دول لوطااااااااااااااااااف خاااااااااااااالص:11azy:*​


----------



## ponponayah (21 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بنجررررررررررررررررررررر*
> * انا بقول عايزة كيك مش بنجر*
> * ولا انتي مش تعرفي تقري*
> * يخربيت التعليم المجاني هههههههه*
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب انا غلطانة انا قولت اجبلك الحاجة اللى بتحبيها
الكيك مالى الدنيا لكن البنجر دا عبيبك انتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسى على البطيخة يا قمر وصلت
:t9::t9:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *كويسة يا سندريلا*
> *نو مش بيعملوا معايا حاجة*
> *دول لوطااااااااااااااااااف خاااااااااااااالص:11azy:*​




ههههههههههههههههه
واضح خالص انهم لوطااااااف
هههههههههههههههههه
بس ميمنعشى اننا نوصى حبة كمان
دة انتى روكا حبيبة قلبى برضو
(حبة ثبيت بقا:t30 ههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

أيه دا يا روكا أنتى كنتى كيمياء ؟؟

أنا كمان كنت كيمياء ، ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جيبتى كام فى الكيمياء يا روكا ؟؟

أنا جيبت 47.5 من 50 ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> واضح خالص انهم لوطااااااف
> هههههههههههههههههه
> بس ميمنعشى اننا نوصى حبة كمان
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*واضح انك بتحبيني حب مش عايزة اقولك:11azy:*
*وصي ياختي ولا بيهشني اصلا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أيه دا يا روكا أنتى كنتى كيمياء ؟؟
> 
> أنا كمان كنت كيمياء ، ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*اه كنت كيميا ورياضة 2 كمان*
*يا محاسن الحلو قصدي الصدف هههههههههه:smil16:*
*ايه الاحراج ده:11azy:*
*جبت علي ما اتذكر يعني 45 تقريبا:hlp:*​


----------



## grges monir (21 مايو 2010)

مش حد يقولى ان روكا هى فى الاذاعة
حسابك بعدين يا روزى
مرحب روكا
نورتى انا داخل اسلم بس مش قصدى حاجة ههههه
بس طبعا هاسئل فية مانع:11azy:
روكا عصبية ولالا
امتى حست انها ندمانة على حاجة عملتها غير انها جات الاذاعة هنا هههههه
احب شخصية لقلب روكا مين ؟؟
لو زعلتى مع حد تقبلى اعتذارة بسرعة لو كان غلطان يعنى ولا قلبك ؟؟؟ هههههه
كفاية دول دلوقت:gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> مش حد يقولى ان روكا هى فى الاذاعة
> افندم يا جرجس:smil16:
> حسابك بعدين يا روزى
> معلش بقي جلا من لا يسهو هههههههه
> ...


*لا يا راجل ماتخليك*
*طب خلاص مع السلامة:t30:*
*ايوة ايوة خلاص هما بينادوا عليك يا جرجس:t30:* ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*​ 
*انا شايفه يا روكا*​ 
*انتي جبتي اخرك يا قمر واتظبطي علي الاخر هههههههههههههه*​ 
*وانا ناويت ارحمك عشان صعبتي عليا*​ 
*بردو انتي صحبتي ومش تهوني عليا يا حبي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

*واخيراااااااااااااااااااااا ناويت ارحمك يا *

*رووكاااااااااااااااااااااااا*



*يلا بقي اسئلة مش كتيرة المرادي*

*احب اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*بقالك كام سنه في المنتدي؟*


*مين اول حد اتعرفتي عليه وساعدك في المنتدي؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليكي؟*

*ياتري بتابعي كتابات عضو معين والا متابعه لكل ما هو جديد؟*

*اول لما بتدخلي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجه؟*

*لو في شخص غالي عليكي جدا ولظروف ما بعد*

*ياتري ايه الرساله اللي توجهيها ليه دلوقتي معانا وتقوليله فيها ايه؟*

*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*


*



*



*



*




*



*



*قوليلي امنية ليكي وتتمني تحقيقها؟*


*عايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*في النهاية يا قمر احب اقولك ان كانت الحلقة جامدة جدا وكلها روح مرح وسعاده*

*اتمني ما كونش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة وبجد مبسوطه لاني اتعرفت عليكي اكتر*

*بشكرك جدا يا ارق روكا*

*واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين*

*شكرا ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## grges monir (22 مايو 2010)

ا*ية الطيبة دى روزى انتى لحقتى تسأليهاleasantr
يالا ماشى عشان روكا برضة مننا وعلينا فى الاخر:big4:
زيى مقلتى عاوز اعرف مين اقرب حد ليكى فىالمنتدى وبرة انا مش طماع اهو هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*معلش بقي يا جرجس نخليها علينا *

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 مايو 2010)

روكا نورتي الاذاعة بطلت الجميلة 
بجد حوار شقي جدااااااااااااااا
وانا بحبك جداااا يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> *انا شايفه يا روكا*​
> *انتي جبتي اخرك يا قمر واتظبطي علي الاخر هههههههههههههه*​
> *وانا ناويت ارحمك عشان صعبتي عليا*​
> *بردو انتي صحبتي ومش تهوني عليا يا حبي هههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*صدقيني بجد مبسوطة جدا*
*واللي عايز يسأل انا معنديش مانع*
*بس مش اوي يعني :11azy:*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مايو 2010)

*روكا ددى حبيبت قلبى قووووووووووووووووووووووووى
تيبه ورقيقه وحنينه وهاااااااااااااااديه

بموت فيها​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *واخيراااااااااااااااااااااا ناويت ارحمك يا *
> 
> *رووكاااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> ...


*بشكرك يا روزة علي استضافتك ليا*
*وبشكر كل الناس اللي رحبوا بيا *
*ويارب دايما نكون اخوات في المسيح*
*ودايما في محبة بينا*
*ويبعد عننا شوشو وكل الاعيبه*
*بشكرك يا قمر*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكي*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*:big37:*

*مافيش تذكار ولا حاجة*
*ايه البخل بتاع الاذاعة دي*
*:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> ا*ية الطيبة دى روزى انتى لحقتى تسأليهاleasantr
> مع اني موصية الناس تنادي عليك
> هي مش نادتك يا جرجس ولا ايه:t30:
> 
> ...


*سؤال مكرر ينقل للمحذوفات:t30:*
*ومع ذلك هعطف عليك وجاوبه تاني:smil8:*
*اقرب حد ليا في المنتدي بنت العدرا:Love_Letter_Open:*
*وبرة مش حد معين يعني*
*بس في كتير:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *معلش بقي يا جرجس نخليها علينا *
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*​


*لو عايزة تاني ماشي انا مش عندي مانع*
*عشان خاطر جرجس بس:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> روكا نورتي الاذاعة بطلت الجميلة
> بجد حوار شقي جدااااااااااااااا
> وانا بحبك جداااا يا قمر​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*منورة بيكي يا نور*
*ربنا يخليكي يا عسل*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههه*

*نورتي يا اجمل روكا*

*بشكرك جدا يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

*اشوفكم علي خير*

*في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*انهارده بقي الحلقة جامده جدا*

*معانا شخصية كلها نشاط ورياضة*

*ضيف متميز جدا ومتواجد باستمرار*

*وصاحب حضور جميل ودمه خفيف خالص*

*ضيفي وضيف الاذاعة النهارده*


*هوووووووووووووووووو*


*المشرف المباااااااارك*




*‏**SALVATION*


*عايزه ترحيب جامد جدا بالمشرف الجامد توني*



*فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم ومع توني*



*فابقوا معنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*مش ممكن بلدياتي سابقا ههههههههههههه*
*منور يا كوتش والله*
*وانتظرني بقي*
*انت عارفني بقي هههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2010)

*منور الاذاعة ياتونى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2010)

لالالالا تونى هنا
مش منكن
منووووووووور يا كابتن
ولا اقولك الاسم الحركى بتاعك
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (22 مايو 2010)

هتنورنا يا جراااااام


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههه يلا يا توني *

*مش تخاف تعالي يلا هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااا*

*يلا يا توني في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين*

*الاسم *

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*البرج*

*المؤهل*

*هل تعمل ام لا؟*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ ومن منهم الاقرب لقلبك؟*

*ماهي احب الاكلات ليك؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ماهو لونك المفضل؟*

*ايه هي فاكهتك المفضلة؟*

*ماهي شخصية توني في سطور مختصرة؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*امتي توني يحس بالوحده؟*

*هل توني يعيش قصة حب حاليا ؟*


*يلا اهي اسئلة بسيطه كده في البداية*

*هههههههههه عشان مش تضايق*

*في انتظارك *

*ولنا عوده*​


----------



## zama (23 مايو 2010)

منور يا تونى باشا ..

لى سؤال عندك بعد إذن الإعلامية /  *روزى* ..

ليه الجماعة بتوع الدهب بيشيلوا الفصوص من الخواتم أو أى حاجة لما أجى أبيعها بالرغم من أنها بتتحسب بالوزن لما بشتريها ؟؟


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مايو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بضيفنا الجديد*  s*alvation 
بجد نورت الاذاعه
 يلا بقى ربنا يعينك 
على فكره مذيعتنه اموره خالص
بش هي شقيه جداااااااااااااا
وانا بحزرك منها
كلهم على البطل
واذا احتجت لاي مساعده انا 
تحت امر حضرتك
خذ بالك كويس 
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بضيفنا الجديد* s*alvation
> 
> بجد نورت الاذاعه
> يلا بقى ربنا يعينك
> ...


 
ههههههههههه

حبيبتي يا عسولتي انتي

منورة دايما الاذاعة بكلامك العسل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

مازلنا في انتظار

تووووووووووووني


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مايو 2010)

لا تونى بكره وعليكى خير يا مقدسه
انهرده الحد محدش يكلم حد:new6:
قصدى اجازته انهرده وهو مش بيخش المنتدى غير من الشغل زيي يعنى:hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

طيب ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه بقي

ميرسي يا باشا علي المعلومه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مايو 2010)

اى خدعه 
5.5 جنيه حق المعلومه من فضلك


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه بلاش فضايح بقي علي الهوا

مش احنا زمايل وقولتلك ليك قسمة الحق وهديلك ربع المرتب

يبقي امشي بقي احسن اغير تفكيري تاني هههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مايو 2010)

هههههههه احنا كنا زمايل فى الحلقه اللى فاتت يا مقدسه
ولا انتى ناويه ابقى مذيع على طول مش فاهم انا بجد هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه يا باشا تنور في اي حلقة انت تدخل كده تنورها

ومن غير مرتب كمان

اقولك تعالي بقي مذيع بس بدون مرتب هههههههه


ايه رأيك


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا باشا تنور في اي حلقة انت تدخل كده تنورها
> 
> ومن غير مرتب كمان
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه

الناس هتتخنق منى كده


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

ههههههههه لا يا باشا مش تقول كده محدش بيتخنق لانك منور المنتدي كله

بس مش تقلق انا هظبتها واقولك


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

*نعتذر عن عدم وجود توني معانا*


*هههههههههه النت رحمه مننا ههههههههههه*

*لكن لنا عوده معاه في حلقة تانية*

*ومش هسيبه هههههههههههه*

*بشكركم جدا وتابعوني في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*انهارده اختياري لشخصية جواها كمية مرح وحب للجميع*

*شخصية بجد اتعرفت في وقت قصير لانها بنوته لذيذة جدا*

*وانا حقيقي اتشرفت بمعرفتها*

*واحب نتعرف عليها اكتر والمستمعين يعرفوها عن قرب اكتر*


*ضيفتي اللي منورة الاذاعة انهارده معانا*

*هي*

*العضوه النشيطه*


*‏**meso*sasa + Love Jesus**+,*


*عايزه ترحيب جامد جدا لميسو القمر*

*اهلا بيكي معانا في الاذاعة واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع الجميلة*

*ميسووووووووووووو*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

*احب اقول خبر *

*هيشرف الحلقة معايا في الحوار مع ميسو*

*المذيع المتألق دايما بكلامه الجميل*

*كيوبيد((مينا))*

*منور يا صديقي العزيز*

*وميسو بقي حبيبتي عايزين نقوم معاها بالواجب ههههههههههه فاهمني طبعا هههههههههههه*​


----------



## maro sweety (24 مايو 2010)

نورتى الاذاعة


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*​
> 
> *من*
> *أهلا بيكى يا حبيبتى ومالوا *
> ...


 

صدقينى انتى اجمل وعسولة 
وربنا يعدى الحلقة دى على خير ههههههههههههه
بس وحدة وحدة عليا الله يخليكى ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> صدقينى انتى اجمل وعسولة
> وربنا يعدى الحلقة دى على خير ههههههههههههه
> بس وحدة وحدة عليا الله يخليكى ههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه مش تخافي يا قمراية

هي كل الحكاية 200000000000000000000 سؤال بس ههههههههههه

مش هتحسي بحاجه هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *احب اقول خبر *
> *قولى متقوليش لية هئ هئ هئ *
> *ههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 






maro sweety قال:


> نورتى الاذاعة


 

ميرسى يا قمر دا نورك


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه مش تخافي يا ميسو*

*احنا كويسين خالص وانتي عارفه ههههههههههههه*

*يلا بقي يا مينا*

*ابدأ مع ميسوووووووووووو *​


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه مش تخافي يا قمراية
> 
> هي كل الحكاية 200000000000000000000 سؤال بس ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 :t37::smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> :t37::smil8:


 

هههههههههههه مش تخافي يا حبي هههههههههه


----------



## zezza (24 مايو 2010)

منورة  الحلقة يا ميسو 
متابعة معاكى و مع روزى يا قمر
براحة عليها يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> منورة الحلقة يا ميسو
> متابعة معاكى و مع روزى يا قمر
> براحة عليها يا روزى


 

حاضر يا زيزا يا قمر 

مش تقلقي ميسو حبيبتي


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> منورة الحلقة يا ميسو
> متابعة معاكى و مع روزى يا قمر
> براحة عليها يا روزى


 

ميرسى اوى زيزا والحلقة يزيد نورها بالضيوف 
العسل اللى زيك ياقمر 
وميرسى خالص خالص على التوصية 
ويارب تسمعى الكلام روزى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ميرسى اوى زيزا والحلقة يزيد نورها بالضيوف
> العسل اللى زيك ياقمر
> وميرسى خالص خالص على التوصية
> ويارب تسمعى الكلام روزى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههه حاضر يا ميسو انا شطوره وسمعت الكلام

ومينا هيبدأ معاكي اهو هههههههههههه

بس هوصيه بقي عليكي هههههههههههه:t30: :t30:


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه حاضر يا ميسو انا شطوره وسمعت الكلام
> 
> ومينا هيبدأ معاكي اهو هههههههههههه
> 
> بس هوصيه بقي عليكي هههههههههههه:t30: :t30:


 

هههههههههه انتى سكر وطيوبة بجد 
انا بهزر معاكى يا قمر 
يبدأ أهلا وسهلا 
وبلالالالاش توصية دى هو متوصى جااااااااااهز هههههههههههههههه
لأ وأية من حسن حظى اللى زى ال...... هههههه
عينتية امبارح فى الوظيفة الجديدة دى 30:30:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههه انتى سكر وطيوبة بجد
> انا بهزر معاكى يا قمر
> يبدأ أهلا وسهلا
> وبلالالالاش توصية دى هو متوصى جااااااااااهز هههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اهو انتي اللي سكر وعسوله كمان

وعشان الكلمتين الحلوين دول ههههههههههههه

هبدأ انا بقي

لالالالالالالالا هو

بصي اخر كلام

انااااااااااااااااااااااا هههههههههههه

استعديلي بقي وخدي نفس عميق خالص مالص ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


*في البداية احب ميسو  تعرف نفسها للمستمعين*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*البرج*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟*

*طبعا انا عارفه ان ميسو متزوجه*

*يا تري بقالك كام سنه متزوجه؟*


*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟ يلا يا ماما عشان انتي ضحكتي علي وزني المره اللي فاتت وااااااااااااااااااء هههههههههههه*


*ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟*

*ايه احب الاكلات ليكي ؟ وماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ايه نوع الفاكهة اللي بتحبيها؟*

*يا تري بتحبي الليل اكتر والا النهار ؟ وليه؟ رخامه بقي ههههههههههههه*

*ماهو استايل ميسو في اختيار الازياء؟*


*ماذا تعني لكي كلمة حياه؟*

*اوصفيلي ميسو في سطور مختصرة؟*

*يلا اهي البداية سهله واسئلة صغيورة خالص مالص هههههههههههه*

*في انتظارك*​


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اهو انتي اللي سكر وعسوله كمان
> 
> وعشان الكلمتين الحلوين دول ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 


اوك يا قمر انتى وهو واحد اهم شى 
يكون فية رحمة ههههههههههههههههه
واخد اهو نفسسسسسسسسسسسسس عمييييييييييييييييييييييق
:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

حاضر في رحمه اهو

يلا يا قمر

جاوبي


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *وليه كدا بس هههههه*​
> 
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر يا ريت كل الاسئلة تكون كدا ههههههههههههههه
ويارب اكون وفيت وكفيت زى ما بيقولوا 
وان شاء الله متمليش منى ولا اقولك ملى وقولى استوب 
ونروح بئا كل واحد على بيتة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر في رحمه اهو
> 
> ...


 
جاوبت اهو اى خدمة يا فندم حضرتك
هههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا قمر يا ريت كل الاسئلة تكون كدا ههههههههههههههه
> ويارب اكون وفيت وكفيت زى ما بيقولوا
> وان شاء الله متمليش منى ولا اقولك ملى وقولى استوب
> ونروح بئا كل واحد على بيتة
> ههههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا بيته ايه يا ماما

تعالي هنا فينا من خم 



الله هههههههههههه:hlp:


وعايزه اقولك ميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل بجد انتي عسوله وكلك زوق واكيد انتي الاجمل بكتير وكفاية روحك الجميلة دي توضح انك شخصية جميلة في كل شئ


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

*و نستكمل*

*مع القمر*

*ميسووووووووووووووو*

*لما ميسو بتتنرفز بتعمل ايه؟*

*امتي حسيتي بالوحده؟*

*هل فقدتي شخص عزيز علي قلبك؟*

*امتي دموعك تنزل ؟*


*هل في صداقة حقيقية في حياة ميسو؟*

*ايه اسعد لحظات حياتك؟*

*ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟*


*يا تري ميسو شخصية اجتماعية والا مش دايما بتبقي علي تواصل مع الاخرين؟*

*ايه اكتر شئ جذبك لزوجك؟*

*ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي بيحبها من ايدك؟*

*كلمه توجهيها لزوجك علي الهوا مباشرة تقوليله فيها ايه؟*

*في انتظارك يا حبي*
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

وبعد الاجابة اترك المايك لصديقي

مينا وهو هيستكمل الحوار معاكي

هرحمك مني شويه

لكن لينا عوده يا قمر تاني هههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة ياميسو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

*منورة يا مسيو*
*مش تقلقي دول مش بيعملوا حاجة خاااااااالص*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا مسيو*
> 
> *مش تقلقي دول مش بيعملوا حاجة خاااااااالص*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه شكلك بتتريق يا جميل هههههههههه

بس ليكي حق ما خلاص عديتي بنجاح ههههههههه:t9:


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مايو 2010)

*عدنا مره اخرى مع القاء الشيق وضيفة لقائنا ميسووو

من خلال الحياه نجد اشخاص جميله تستحق لقب صديق ونجد اشخاص اخرى لا تستحق اى شىء فى الحياه

فما هو الصديق الحقيقى لميسو؟

الحياة كلمة احتارت الناس فى  تعريفها 
فمنهم من قال ان الحياة ما هى  الا مسرح كبير 

كل شخص يلعب دور البطولة في جزئ من المسرحية ثم يترك مكانه ليلعب الدورد  شخص اخر 


ومنهم من قال الحياة منتهى الالم 

فكل شخص يتالم من الاخر والاخر يولمه من دون سعاده 



ومنهم من قال ان الحياة منتهئ الذه 

فالانسان يفكر فى لذته هو دون ان يفكر فى الم الاخر 



ومنهم من قال ان الحياة فرصه 


والفرصه الحقيقية لا تاتى الا مره واحده ولابد من اغتنامها دون ان تنظر الى  خلفك 


فما هو اقصى ألم تسبب لكى بسبب  انسان ؟ وبالطبع من يكون ذلك الانسان ؟



وما هو الدور  الذى قمتى بتمثيله فى الحياه  رغم عدم موافقتك به لانه ببساطه القدر؟

وما هى الفرصه الحقيقه الجميله  التى كانت امامك ولم تحسنى استغلالها ؟

على الرغم من أننا جميعا نحلم.. إلا أن  العلماء تعددت آراؤهم في فائدة ومعنى هذه الأحلام.

فى رأيك لماذ نحلم ؟

ظهرت آراء وجيهة جدا في هذا الموضوع..
*
*
يقول  فرويد: إن الأحلام هي تعبير عن (الرغبات المكبوتة) التي لا نستطيع  أن نحققها في الواقع.

ويقول يونج: إن الأحلام هي ذكريات  البشرية القديمة.. فكلنا نحمل في عقولنا ذكريات الرجل البدائي والحضارات  القديمة.

صفى لنا احلامك فى الفتره المقبله؟ وما هو الحلم الذى باتت ميسو تحلم به كثييييراً ولكنه لم يكتمل ؟
​* *ردى على الاسئله دى يا قمر
ولنا عوده اخرى بعد الرد
*​


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *و نستكمل*
> *اوك يلا نكمل مع الاجمل من القمر *
> *ررروووزززى*​
> 
> ...


 
وانا معاكى ياقمر 
ومنورة الاذاعة يا روزى اقولهالك انا 
علشان انتى مكسلة تقوليها 
ههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة ياميسو​*


 






+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا مسيو*
> 
> *مش تقلقي دول مش بيعملوا حاجة خاااااااالص*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 

ميرسى أوووووى ليكم اخواتى 
ولترحيبك الجميل والطيب 

اوكى روكا مش هقلق خالص ياقمر دول لذاذ جدا
مش يقلوقوا ابدا وربنا يستررررررر ههههه


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عدنا مره اخرى مع القاء الشيق وضيفة لقائنا ميسووو*
> *اوكى اولا ميرسى على المقدمة الجميلة دى *
> *وثانيا انا سمعت انك استقلت من ازاعة روزى اية اللى رجعك تانى*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
لالالالالالالالا دى وصاية جامدة جدا 
ماشى ياروزى بس اشوفك ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد ميرسى كتير لحضرتك وللحوار القيم دا


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

معلش اسمحولى نكمل غدا
إن اراد الرب وعشنا إخوتى
باى


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مايو 2010)

*توضيح لمعانى الاسئله

وما  هو الدور الذى قمتى بتمثيله فى الحياه رغم عدم موافقتك به لانه ببساطه  القدر؟

يعنى مثلا ناس كتيير دخلت كلية حقوق مع ان كان نفسها تخش حاجه تانى بس المجموع اللى فرض كده فهما هنا فى الحياه بيلعبو دور طالب فى كلية حقوق مع انهم مكنوش عاوزين كده

فى  رأيك لماذ نحلم ؟


مثلا بنحلم عشان نهرب من الواقع بنحلم عشان نتخيل غدا افضل

كل واحد شايف الاحلام بطريقه مختلفه 

اتمنى اكون وضحتلك الاسئله
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> معلش اسمحولى نكمل غدا
> إن اراد الرب وعشنا إخوتى
> باى




مفيش اى مشكله ربنا معاكى


وتصبحو على خير


----------



## zama (25 مايو 2010)

منورة يا ميسو جداً جداً ..

أتمنى أنك تكونى مبسوطة فى الإذاعة ..


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> لالالالالالالالا دى وصاية جامدة جدا
> ماشى ياروزى بس اشوفك ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد ميرسى كتير لحضرتك وللحوار القيم دا


 

هههههههههه ايه بس يا حبي

مش بوضحلك مدي حبي ليكي لازم طبعا نقوم بالواجب معاكي 

ههههههههههه الله :beee:


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

*ومازلنااااااااااااا في انتظار *

*العسوله ميسو*

*اللي منوره الاذاعه *

*اهو قولتلك منوره عشان مش تزعلي*

*هاتي جنيه بقي ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

*اتفضلي يا ستي *​ 
*اشربي*​ 
*عشان تنتعشي وتكملي الاجابة بعد الفاصل*​ 

*




*​


----------



## Mason (25 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> منورة يا ميسو جداً جداً ..
> 
> أتمنى أنك تكونى مبسوطة فى الإذاعة ..


 

*ميرسى اوووى **لترحيبك الجميل جدا جدا*
*واكيد مبسوطة وهو فية انبساط اكتر من كدا ههههههه*​


----------



## Mason (25 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ومازلنااااااااااااا في انتظار *​
> 
> *العسوله ميسو*​
> *اللي منوره الاذاعه *​
> ...


 
*معلش يا قمر اسفة على التاخير *
*وتعطيل الاذاعة هههههه*​ 



روزي86 قال:


> *اتفضلي يا ستي *
> 
> *اشربي*​
> *عشان تنتعشي وتكملي الاجابة بعد الفاصل*
> ...



​


----------



## Mason (25 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *توضيح لمعانى الاسئله​
> 
> وما هو الدور الذى قمتى بتمثيله فى الحياه رغم عدم موافقتك به لانه ببساطه القدر؟
> أه انا كدا فهمت السؤال ميرسى على التوضيح
> ...


 
*ميرسى جداااااا على التوضيح استاذ مينا *
*ومعلش بئى استحملونى *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

نورتي مرة اخري يا ميسووووووووووووووو

انتظريني بأسئلة جديدة


----------



## Mason (25 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى يا قمرايتى *
*دا نور اللمبة ههههههههه*
*اوك يا سكر انا معاكى اهو على الهوا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مايو 2010)

*عدنا  مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق

*​ * ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله*

  *الحياه مدرسه .. ماذا تعلمتى منها ؟*

  * التضحية عمل رائع نقدمه لمن يحتاج إلينا ... ونرفض التعامل به مع كل  شخص اناني  .*

  * من الشخص الذي تضحي من أجله بكل رضى وسرور ؟ وفى المقابل من الشخص الذى  ترفضى التضحيه من اجله؟*



  * لو طلبنا منكِ اكثر صورة محببه لكِ من الصور المخزنه على جهازك الشخصي  هتورينى ايه ؟*

  *لو ادنالك فرصه من خلال الحلقه الجميله دى انك تقولى كلمه لأغلى شخص  بحياتك ماذا ستقولى ؟ ومن يكون ذلك الشخص؟*


  * الناس تسأل عن بعض ......... تشتاق وتحن لبعض*

  * وأنا وأنت للأسف ......... ما كنا حبينا بعض*

  * كل الامور تغيرت ......... وأيامنا الحلوة اختفت*

  * هل هناك شخص معين تريد ميسوو توصيل هذا  الكلام له ؟*


  *نحن نخطيء وقد نجرح بأخطائنا مشاعر قد لا يبرئ جرحها الزمن ونعتذر  ولكن  العذر قد يكون مرفوض*

  * في بعض الأحيان وبعض أخطائنا نتجاهلها وكأننا لم نرتكبها ...*

  * هل مر عليكى هذا الموقف ’’؟؟*

  * ومن هو هذا الشخص ؟؟*

  * وهل لديكى الشجاعه لتوجيه رسالة إعتذار خاصه له من خلال لقائنا  معكى  ؟؟؟*

  * وماذا ستـقولى له فيها ؟؟؟*

  *هل عندك استعداد ان تغفرى لمن جرحك حتي ولو كان الجرح عميق ؟  وهل  جُرحتى من قبل ؟ *

  * متى تخونك عيناكى وتنهمر دموعك؟*

  * نقطه ضعف ميسووو ما هي؟*



*إن  الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء  وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء

 الحـــــــــب تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع   الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة   المشتركة الدافئة

 تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في  حياة  الإنسان لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته  وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه  ولد من جديد.

ماذا يمثل لكِ الحب؟

هل لديكى الجرأه بان تبوحى لنا الان اذا كان زواجك عن قصة حب ام انه زواج تقليدى ؟

وان كان عن قصة حب فهل تتذكرى اول لقاء جمع بينكم ؟



الخيانه فى الحب ماذا تعنى لكِ ؟


والفراق ايضا ماذا يعنى لكِ؟


ما تعليقك على الجُمل التاليه؟

  قد  يولد الحب بكلمة  ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة


 من   يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد 


   الحب يرى الورود بلا  أشواك


يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه  كثيراً 

*
 * المرأة  كالظل كلما ركضت وراءه هرب منك ، وكلما  هربت منه لحق بك*



*وفى نهاية مدخلاتى معاكى

اتمنى تكونى قضيتى وقت ممتع معنا فى اذاعة منتديات الكنيسه 
واترك المايك للزميله العزيزه روزى عشان تختم الحلقه الجميله معاكى
تحياتى* 
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا مينا

كنت متألق في الحلقة حقيقي

وانا في انتظار ميسووووووووووووووو

عشان استعد بقي هههههههههه


----------



## Mason (25 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عدنا مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسى لحضرتك على الحوار اللطيف والظريف جدا *
*واللى ذكرنى بحاجات جميلة جدا *
*مع كل سؤال رديت علية *
*وبالتوفيق دائما يا أجمل دويتواههههههه*​


----------



## Mason (25 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا مينا
> 
> كنت متألق في الحلقة حقيقي
> 
> ...


 
اضحكى براحتك ليكى يوم برضوووووووووووووا:ranting:
ولسة فى استعداد تانى طب خودى :spor22::spor22::spor22:
واياكى اشوفك هنا تانى انتى فاهمة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا فى انتظار احلى روزاية  
بس متنسيش الاية اللى بتقول 
ارحموا من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السمااااء ها فاهمانى طبعا ههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا مينا
> 
> كنت متألق في الحلقة حقيقي
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا روزى ربنا يخليكى يا مقدسه


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> اضحكى براحتك ليكى يوم برضوووووووووووووا:ranting:
> ولسة فى استعداد تانى طب خودى :spor22::spor22::spor22:
> واياكى اشوفك هنا تانى انتى فاهمة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه اي اي كل ده ضرب

طيب يا ميسو

مش هرحمك برضو هههههههههههههه بس هيه:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة*​ 
*مع الجميلة*​ 
*ميسووووووووووووووووو*​ 


*احب اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*​



*مين اعز اصحاب ليكي في المنتدي؟*​



*ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتتابعيها؟*​


*اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه؟*​



*هتقولي لمين هذه الكلمات:*​



*وحشتني*​


*مقدرش انساك*​


*انت غالي عليا*​


*بلاش البعد*​



*ماهي مدي علاقتك بربنا؟*​


*ياتري بتصلي باستمرار والا مش دايما؟*​


*بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟*​


*اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟*​


*ايه احب الترانيم لقلبك؟*​



*ميسو يا تري بتحب الهدوء اكتر والا الدوشه؟*
​


*ميسو رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟*​




*عايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*
​


*وايه رأيك في (( مينا و روزي)) ياتري الاسئلة عجبتك والا كانت تقيلة؟*
​


*وفي النهاية يا قمر احب اقولك انك نورتي الاذاعة كلها وانا ومينا استمتعنا جدا بوجودك معانا*​


*واتمني انك تكوني انبسطي في الحلقة*

​


*احب انك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة لاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*
​


*بشكرك مره تانية يا حبيبتي*


*وعلي الحلقة الجميلة والمميزة جدا*​


----------



## ponponayah (25 مايو 2010)

*منوووووورة يا ميسو 
ويارب يكونوا قامو بالواجب معاكى
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Mason (25 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة*
> 
> *مع الجميلة*
> *إنتى الاجمل ياقمر *​
> ...


 

_*ميرسى حبيبتى على اللقاء الجميل والممتع بجد *_
*واتمنى انى كنت ضيفة خفيفة على قلوبكم *
*أختكم ميسو*
*سلام المسيح *​


----------



## Mason (25 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *منوووووورة يا ميسو ​*
> *ويارب يكونوا قامو بالواجب معاكى*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*ميرسى اوى يا بونبوناية على ترحيبك الجميل *
*دا نورك يا قمراية*
*ومش تخافى ياعسولة هما قاموا بالواجب وزيادة كماااااان *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه شكلك بتتريق يا جميل هههههههههه
> 
> بس ليكي حق ما خلاص عديتي بنجاح ههههههههه:t9:


*اه بقي تيرارارارارارارارلم:t33:*
*اقولك علي شعوذة تنفع معاهم
شنج هنج بنج:yaka:
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 مايو 2010)

كنتى منورة الحلقة يا ميسو
سورى بقا على التأخير 
فى انتظار الضيف الجديدد​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> _*ميرسى حبيبتى على اللقاء الجميل والممتع بجد *_
> 
> *واتمنى انى كنت ضيفة خفيفة على قلوبكم *
> *أختكم ميسو*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا ميسو يا قمر

حقيقي كنتي ضيفة جميلة 

بتمنالك السعاده في حياتك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *منوووووورة يا ميسو ​*
> *ويارب يكونوا قامو بالواجب معاكى*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه مش تقلقي يا قمر

قومنا بأجدع واجب  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اه بقي تيرارارارارارارارلم:t33:*
> 
> *اقولك علي شعوذة تنفع معاهم*
> *شنج هنج بنج:yaka:*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههههه يا سلام يا روكا يا مظبطالي الضيوف


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كنتى منورة الحلقة يا ميسو​
> سورى بقا على التأخير
> 
> فى انتظار الضيف الجديدد​


 
وبعدين بقي في التأخير ده

هدفعك بعد كده غرامة تأخير

عشان تحرمي ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

*اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة*

*وضيف جديد*​ 
*في*​ 
*اذاعة منتديات الكنيسة*​ 
*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

وبجد راح تكون الحلقة مميزه
النهارده مع خفيفة الدم والي زي العسل
ميسووووووووووووووووو​منوره الاذاعه يا ميسو
وربنا معاك بقى الكل على البطل
هههههههههههههههههههه
ديربالك مش بس روزي
كمان كيوبيد عليك
بس لا تخافي احنا كلنا 
معاك وانا اولهم خذي بالك
من نفسك اديني بحذرك
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وبعدين بقي في التأخير ده
> 
> هدفعك بعد كده غرامة تأخير
> 
> عشان تحرمي ههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههه
لية كدة يا حبى
هو انتى مدفعانى فى كل حتة بقا ولا 
ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Mason (26 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كنتى منورة الحلقة يا ميسو​
> سورى بقا على التأخير
> 
> فى انتظار الضيف الجديدد​


 
*ربنا يخليكى يا عسولة دا نور مرورك الجميل *
*ميرسى على ترحيبك العسل *
*ولا يهمك ياقمر مفيش تأخير ولا حاجة *​


----------



## Mason (26 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> وبجد راح تكون الحلقة مميزه
> 
> النهارده مع خفيفة الدم والي زي العسل
> ميسووووووووووووووووو​​منوره الاذاعه يا ميسو
> ...


 

*أية يا عسولة صحى النوووم ههههههههههههه*
*خلصت حلقتى انا من زماااااان *
*لكن ولا يهمك يا قمر وميرسى اوى اوى على الترحيك *
*والكلام الرقيق والجميل دا *
*ومش تخافى على أختك *
*أختك جدها وجدود هههههههههههههههه*
*ومن البداية دعيتلهم **وقولتلهم*
*ربنا معاكم ويقوينى عليكمld:ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> وبجد راح تكون الحلقة مميزه
> 
> النهارده مع خفيفة الدم والي زي العسل
> ميسووووووووووووووووو​​منوره الاذاعه يا ميسو
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه خلصت اهي يا حبي

والحمد لله بدون اصابات ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> لية كدة يا حبى
> هو انتى مدفعانى فى كل حتة بقا ولا
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههههه ايوه حسابك تقل يا بنت انتي

طلعي يلا اللي عليكي

احسن لما اشوفك اعضك هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *أية يا عسولة صحى النوووم ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *خلصت حلقتى انا من زماااااان *
> *لكن ولا يهمك يا قمر وميرسى اوى اوى على الترحيك *
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا واد يا جامد انت هههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 مايو 2010)

*منورة يا ميسو  الاذاعة 
فى انتظار الضيف الجديد
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

منورة يا ديدي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*

*من*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*انهارده الحلقة جميلة جدا جدا*


*لان الضيفة اللي اختارتها عسوله خالص*

*ومحبوبه من الجميع*

*ضيفه تميزت برقه والاحساس الجميل والحب المتبادل لاخواتها بالمنتدي*


*اللي هتنور الاذاعه معايا انهارده*



*هيييييييييييييييييييييي*



*هييييييييييييييييييييييي*



*العسوله*



*العضوه المباركه*



*عاشقة البابا كيرلس*


*عايزه ترحيب جامد جدا *


*نورتي الاذاعة يا قمر*

*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل معانا*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*ونبدأ مع القمر*


*عاشقة*


*في البداية احب نتعرف علي القمر بتاعنا*



*السن *



*المؤهل الدراسي*



*تاريخ الميلاد*



*مكان الميلاد*


*كم عدد افراد الاسرة؟*



*مين اقرب شخص ليكي من افراد اسرتك؟*


*ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟*



*ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟*

*ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبيها؟ وكمان المشروبات اللي بتفضليها؟*


*ماهي شخصية عاشقة في سطور مختصرة؟*



*امتي حسيتي بالظلم؟*



*هل ظلمتي شخص في يوم من الايام؟*




*امتي دموع عاشقة تنزل؟*



*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*



*ماهو استايلك؟*



*يلا دي كده افتتاحيه ولنا عوده مره اخري هههههههههههه*


*فتابعوناااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *ونبدأ مع القمر*
> 
> ...


ميرسى حببتى للاستضافة الحلوة دى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2010)

حبيبة قلبى منورة الاذاعة كلها
وبالراحة عليها ياروزى
دى تبعى بقا
هههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايوه حسابك تقل يا بنت انتي
> 
> طلعي يلا اللي عليكي
> 
> احسن لما اشوفك اعضك هههههههههههههه




لالالالالا انا مش عليا حاجة بقا
ولا انتى نسيتى
هدفعك انتى المرة الجاية 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## abokaf2020 (27 مايو 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا عاشقة


----------



## ponponayah (27 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة يا قمر
وربنا يستر وتطلعى على خير
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حبيبة قلبى منورة الاذاعة كلها​
> وبالراحة عليها ياروزى
> دى تبعى بقا
> 
> هههههههههههه​


 

هههههه حاضر يا قمر

مش تقلقي خالص عليها


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لالالالالا انا مش عليا حاجة بقا
> 
> ولا انتى نسيتى
> هدفعك انتى المرة الجاية
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه بت انتي بلاش نصب الله

هو انا اللي احوشهم عندكم تاكلوهم عليا

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااااااااااء

مش  هسيبك يا بنت انتي هاتي اللي عليكي يلا ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا قمر​*
> *وربنا يستر وتطلعى على خير*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههههه نعم نعم :smil8: هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*يلا يا قمر*

*احب اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟*

*مين اول اصحاب ليكي في المنتدي وساعدوكي؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليكي؟*

*اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه؟*

*ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟*


*ليه مش بتدخلي باستمرار زي الاول؟*

*هقولك بعض الصفات وانتي تقوليلي عضو من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه هذه الصفه:*


*دمه خفيف*

*متميز جدا*

*مشهور *

*محترم *


*في حاله*


*نشيط باستمرار*


*اوصفيلي هؤلاء الاعضاء علي حسب معرفتك بيهم:*

*دونا نبيل*


*كليمو*


*النور الجديد*


*راجعة ليسوع*



*امتي تفضلي تبقي لوحدك؟*

*هل في حياة عاشقة صداقة حقيقية؟*


*نفسك بعد ثانوي تدخلي ايه؟*


*منتظراكي يا قمر*



*ولنا عوده بعد الفاصل*

*فابقووووووووووووا معناااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة ياعاشقة​*


----------



## النور الجديد (27 مايو 2010)

مين بنوتي الجميلة هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
بجد الاذاعه النهارده منوره 
عاشقة قمرة المنتدى
خذي بالك على نفسك
وانا معاكي ممنوع اي حد يجي فيكي ماشي
يا اجمل وارق بنوته 
روزي انتي مذيعتنا الرقيقة ودير بالك على بنتي
دي امانه عندك في الحلقة اوك

وانا بحزرك ياروزي انتي ومينا
 اوعي تيجي
في بنوتي ماشي 
وبعدين ازعل منكم بجد
دي حبيبتي وحياتي والي يجي فيها
اقطعه ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> مين بنوتي الجميلة هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> 
> بجد الاذاعه النهارده منوره
> عاشقة قمرة المنتدى
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا واد انت يا جامد

حاضر يا حبيبتي

مش تخافي عليعا خالص مالص ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مايو 2010)

*عاشقه دى بنوته زى السكر  وفى منتهى الرقه
متابعاكى يا قمررر ​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حبيبة قلبى منورة الاذاعة كلها
> وبالراحة عليها ياروزى
> دى تبعى بقا
> هههههههههههه​


بنورك ياحبى عقبالك 
هههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا عاشقة


بنورك ياعسلية انتى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا قمر
> وربنا يستر وتطلعى على خير
> هههههههههههههههه​*


بنورك يابونى ياعسل
هههههههههههههه
ايوة ادعيلى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

*عاشقة منورة الاذاعة*
*مش تقلقي وراكي ردالة ههههه*
*بخخخخخخخخخ*
*هروح اجري انا بقي ههههه*
*يارب تطلعي بسرعة بقي*
*بصي سؤال واحد واجري بقي هههههه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *يلا يا قمر*
> 
> ...


انا جيت اه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة ياعاشقة​*


بنورك مايكل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> مين بنوتي الجميلة هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> بجد الاذاعه النهارده منوره
> عاشقة قمرة المنتدى
> خذي بالك على نفسك
> ...


مامتى حبيبة قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا ياقلبى 
بنورك ياعسليتى
من عيونى


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


*احب اعرف ايه هي الترانيم المحببه ليكي؟*

*مين شفيعك؟*


*ايه اخبار حياتك الروحية؟*

*اخر مره اعترافتي فيها كانت امتي؟*

*بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟*

*ياتري مواظبه علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟*

*ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟*

*ماهي المزايا اللي في شخصيتك وبتجذب اللي قدام ليكي؟*

*وبردو احب اعرف العيوب اللي شيفاها في شخصيتك؟*

*وياتري بتحاولي تصلحي هذه العيوب والا مش بتعرفي؟*

*عاشقة شخصية شقية وياتري رومانسية بنسبة كام في%؟*

*ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه لاول مره؟*

*وايه الاماكن المحببه لقلبك الي باستمرار بتروحيها؟*

*لما بتكوني مضايقة من شئ ايه المكان اللي بتجري عليه وتفضلي فيه الوقت ده؟*

*مين اقرب شخص ليكي عموما في وقت الفرح او الضيق تجري عليه وتحكيله؟*

*قوليلي امنية ليكي بتحلمي بيها ونفسك تتحقق؟*

*يلا يا قمر جاوبي ولنا عوده*

*ويستكمل الحوار معاكي الزميل *


*مينا (( كيوبيد))*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *عاشقه دى بنوته زى السكر  وفى منتهى الرقه
> متابعاكى يا قمررر ​*


حبيبتى دونا ربنا يخليكى


----------



## zama (28 مايو 2010)

منورة يا عاشقة ..

لى سؤالين ، أنتى أدبى ولا علمى ؟؟

تتمنى تدخلى كلية أيه ؟؟

أشكرك ..


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (28 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عاشقة منورة الاذاعة*
> *مش تقلقي وراكي ردالة ههههه*
> *بخخخخخخخخخ*
> *هروح اجري انا بقي ههههه*
> ...


بنورك ياقمراية
ردالة ايه بس ياخلتى اجرى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (28 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> 
> *احب اعرف ايه هي الترانيم المحببه ليكي؟*
> ...


هو لسة شكلك ياروزى ناوية تضربى انت فى الحلقة دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مستنية كيوبيد اه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (28 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> منورة يا عاشقة ..
> بنورك زاما
> لى سؤالين ، أنتى أدبى ولا علمى ؟؟
> لا فنى
> ...


العفو


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هو لسة شكلك ياروزى ناوية تضربى انت فى الحلقة دى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا مستنية كيوبيد اه


 

ههههههههههههه ليه بس يا حبي اضرب

هههههههه عموما مينا هيسأل وبردو هرجعلك تاني

لازم نتوصي بيكي ده انتي حبيبتي ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

*وفي انتظاااااااار مينا المذيع المتألق*

*فتابعوناااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2010)

*عدنا  مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق *
* ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله*


*حينما نزداد تعمقا فى الحياه نجد مشاغل كثييره يصعب علينا ان نحتملها وحدنا فنبحث عن شخص امين يكون لنا السند المعين فى الحياه وهذا الشخص يكون الصديق الحقيقى *

* من هو الصديق الحقيقى لكِ؟*



* من بينا مشاغل الحياه نبحث عن توافقنا مع اشخاص من الجنس الاخر ونتسائل فما بيننا ماذا اريد وماذا اتمنى ان اجده فى الشخص الاخر نحدد طباع وصفات ونبحث عنه *
*احيانا نجد ما نبحث عنه واحيانا اخرى نبحث بدون جدوى*

* عاشقه ما هى الصفات التى تشد انتباهك لرجل ما؟*
*وما هى صفات فارس احلامك*



*الحياه مدرسه .. ماذا تعلمتى منها ؟

واتمنى ان تنصحى اخواتك البنات بنصيحه
قد تكون نصيحتك مأخوذه من تجربه او قد تكون مرت على مسامعك 
* 
* التضحية عمل رائع نقدمه لمن يحتاج إلينا ... ونرفض التعامل به مع كل شخص اناني  ...*

* من الشخص الذي تضحي من أجله بكل رضى وسرور ؟ *


* الحياة فرص ... ومنها ما يصعب إستغلاله ...*

* ماهي الفرصة التي كانت متاحة لكِ ولم تحسنى إستغلالها ؟*



* لو طلبنا منكِ اكثر صورة محببه لكِ من الصور المخزنه على جهازك الشخصي هتورينى ايه ؟*

*لو ادنالك فرصه من خلال الحلقه الجميله دى انك تقولى كلمه لأغلى شخص بحياتك ماذا ستقولى ؟ ومن يكون ذلك الشخص؟*


* الناس تسأل عن بعض ......... تشتاق وتحن لبعض*

* وأنا وأنت للأسف ......... ما كنا حبينا بعض*

* كل الامور تغيرت ......... وأيامنا الحلوة اختفت*

* هل هناك شخص معين تريد عاشقه توصيل هذا الكلام له ؟*


*نحن نخطيء وقد نجرح بأخطائنا مشاعر قد لا يبرئ جرحها الزمن ونعتذر  ولكن العذر قد يكون مرفوض*

* في بعض الأحيان وبعض أخطائنا نتجاهلها وكأننا لم نرتكبها ...*

* هل مر عليكى هذا الموقف ’’؟؟*

* ومن هو هذا الشخص ؟؟*

* وهل لديكى الشجاعه لتوجيه رسالة إعتذار خاصه له من خلال لقائنا  معكى ؟؟؟*

* وماذا ستـقولى له فيها ؟؟؟*

*هل عندك استعداد ان تغفرى لمن جرحك حتي ولو كان الجرح عميق ؟  وهل جُرحتى من قبل ؟ *

* متى تخونك عيناكى وتنهمر دموعك؟*

* نقطه ضعف عاشقه ما هي؟*


*نكتفى بهذه الاسئله واترك المايك لزميلتى العزيزه روزى لتختم معكى هذا اللقاء الممتع
تمنياتى لك بحياه جميله
تحياتى

* ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

* أنتى أدبى ولا علمى ؟؟*
*لا فنى*


*طيب مش توضحي فني ايه*

*في تجاري وفي صناعي*

*الله بلاش الخم في الاجابة بقي ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (28 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عدنا  مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق *
> * ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله*
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى ليك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي ليك يا مينا *

*كنت منور الاذاعة*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

*يلا يا قمر*

*خدي نفس عميق كده*

*واستعديلي عشان نختم الحلقة*

*هههههههههه عشان كفايه بقي ناويت ارحمك هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *ميرسي ليك يا مينا *
> 
> *كنت منور الاذاعة*​




ميرسى يا روزى دا نورك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع الجميلة*


*عاشقة*


*يا تري بقي ليكي في شغل البيت والا اسكت احسن ؟ ههههههههههه*

*لما حد بيعصبك اوي بتتعاملي معاه ازاي؟*

*امتي تحسي انك بعيده عن ربنا؟*

*قوليلي موقف مضحك لو تفتكري؟*

*اشرحيلي يومك بتعملي فيه ايه من اوله لحد ما ينتهي؟*

*بتنامي كام ساعه في اليوم؟*

*ايه احب المواد الدراسية بالنسبالك؟*

*ياتري ايه هو مفهومك عن الحب؟*

*ايه اكتر الشخصيات اللي بتجذبك في الرجل؟*

*وكمان ايه اكتر الصفات اللي بتدوري عليها في اصحابك؟*


*لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:*

*احبك*

*سامحني*

*بلاش عتاب*

*ربنا معاك*

*مش هسيبك*



*وفي نهاية الحلقة الجميلة دي*

*احب اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*وبجد انا استمتعت جدا بالحوار معاكي وكنتي ضيفة زي العسل والحلقة كانت منورة بيكي وبالمستمعين اللي شرفونا*

*بشكرا يا قمر واتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك*

*واسيبك بقي تختمي الحلقة بكلمة جميلة منك للمستمعين اللي بيحبوكي جدا *


*شكرا ليكي يا حبيبتي*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> * أنتى أدبى ولا علمى ؟؟*
> *لا فنى*
> 
> 
> ...


صناعى ياروزى هههههههههههههه ال خم ال


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *يلا يا قمر*
> 
> *خدي نفس عميق كده*
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
كويس كويس بشرة خير
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع الجميلة*
> 
> 
> *عاشقة*
> ...


بجد انا هنا عرفت اجمل اعضاء واطيب ناس ربنا يباركم ولما بدايق اول حاجة بعملها اجى المنتدى هنا بجد بستريح جدا


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2010)

*نورتى الاذاعة  عاشقة*
*بس بجد بتنامى 12ساعة قى اليوم ولا غلطة ههههههههههه*
*يعتى بالحساب كدة انت بتنامى فى اليوم الا انا بنامة قى 3 ايام اللهم لاحسد هههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*نورتي يا عاشقة الاذاعة والدنيا كلها*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *نورتى الاذاعة  عاشقة*
> *بس بجد بتنامى 12ساعة قى اليوم ولا غلطة ههههههههههه*
> *يعتى بالحساب كدة انت بتنامى فى اليوم الا انا بنامة قى 3 ايام اللهم لاحسد هههههه*


بنورك جرجس 
هههههههههههههههه
لا مش غلطة انا فظيعة بنام كتير قوى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نورتي يا عاشقة الاذاعة والدنيا كلها*​


بنورك ياجميلة انتى


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

نورتي الاذاعة يا حبيبة قلبي

كنتي ضيفة رقيقة وجميلة

شكرا ليك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

*اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*تحياتي*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي  الكنيسة*


*انهارده بقي الحلقة مميزه جدا للجميع*


*اختارت عضوه عسوله خالص ورقيقة جدا*

*حبيت اننا نتعرف عليها اكتر لاني بجد حسيت فيها روح المحبه للجميع*

*عضوه جديدة معانا ومنوره المنتدي كله*

*هي*



*العسوله*


*الحق حق*


*عايزه ترحيب جامد جدا للقمر اللي هتنور الاذاعة كلها*


*منورة يا حبيبتي واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع ضيفة الحلقة*


*الحق حق*


*فتابعونااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

*في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمنعين*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*المؤهل الدراسي*



*وظيفتك لو كنتي بتعملي*



*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين الاقرب ليكي؟*



*ماهي شخصية الحق حق في سطور مختصرة؟*



*هلي انتي بنوته شقية والا تحبي الهدوء اكتر؟*



*ليه اختارتي الاسم ده واشتركتي بيه في المنتدي؟*



*امتي تنزل دموعك؟*



*امتي تحسي انك وحيده في الدنيا؟*



*امتي تحسي انك مجروحه؟*



*هل الحق حق تعيش حاليا قصة حب ام لا؟*



*ماهي احب الالوان بالنسبالك؟*



*ايه هي اكلتك المفضلة؟*



*وما هو مشروبك المفضل؟*



*ياتري ليكي في شغل البيت وبتحبي تساعدي والا مش دايما؟*



*ماهي هواياتك بجانب المنتدي؟*



*في انتظارك يا قمر ولنا عوده بعد الفاصل*

*فتابعونااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة الحق حق*
*ومنتظرينك يا قمر*​


----------



## النور الجديد (29 مايو 2010)

منوره الاذاعه يا قمر 
وربنا معاكي بقى
 اتحملي روزي وكيوبيد​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*
> 
> *في*
> 
> ...



*دنتي اللي عسوله يا روزي واحلى مذيعه
بشكرك كتير على استضافتك ليه 
واتمنى اكون ضيفه خفيف عليكو
واتعرف كتير على اعضاء المنتدى ويتعرفو عيله اكتر
شكرا يا قمر
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة الحق حق*
> *ومنتظرينك يا قمر*​


*
ده نورك يا روكا
ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> منوره الاذاعه يا قمر
> وربنا معاكي بقى
> اتحملي روزي وكيوبيد​


*هههههههههه
ده نورك يا قمر
لا روزي عسوله وحنينه 
وانا مبسوطه انها استضافتني
واكيد هتحن عليه
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمنعين*
> 
> *السن*
> 
> ...


*شكرا ليكي يا روزي
اسئلتك عسوله زيك*


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة الحق​*


----------



## Mason (30 مايو 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا قمر 
وبالراحة يا روزى عليها شكلها
مش كدك انتى وكريتك هههههههههههههههههه
وربنا يوفقم فى الحلقة يا حلوين


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 مايو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة الحق الحق 
وباين عليك عسولة كتير وحبوبة
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة الحق​*



*ده نورك 
شكراا ليك اخي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا قمر
> وبالراحة يا روزى عليها شكلها
> مش كدك انتى وكريتك هههههههههههههههههه
> وربنا يوفقم فى الحلقة يا حلوين


*ههههههههههههههههه
ده نورك يا قمر
ليه هما بيعملو ايه في الضيوف :t9:
شكرا ليكي يا قمر*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة الحق الحق
> وباين عليك عسولة كتير وحبوبة
> *​


*ده نورك
شكرا ليكي يا قمر
دنتي اللي عسوله 
*


----------



## Critic (30 مايو 2010)

> مش كدك انتى وكريتك هههههههههههههههههه


*لا لا لا مش اناااااااااااا*
*ده كيوووووووبيييييييييد*
*انا غلبااااااااااااااااااان*


*منورة الازاعة يا اختنا الحق الحق الحق الحق*
*كل ده حققققققق ههههههههههه*
*لا بس منورة*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *لا لا لا مش اناااااااااااا*
> *ده كيوووووووبيييييييييد*
> *انا غلبااااااااااااااااااان*
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليك يا كريتيك
هو حق واحد بس ههههههههههه
شكرا ليك *


----------



## MATTEW (30 مايو 2010)

*طيب كلكم بتقولولها عسوله طيب انا لو قلتها يبقي بعاكس و بالتالي هيبلغم فيا مشاركه مخالفه و بالتالي هنضرب لحد اما ارجع ازرق تاني ههههههههههههههه

اهلا بيكي عزيزتي الحق حق الرب ينور طريقك 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا مع حبيبتي العسوله*

*الحق حق*


*منورة يا قمورتي*

*نستكمل مع بعض*


*امتي حسيتي بالغربه؟*

*هل اتظلمتي من شخص في يوم من الايام؟*


*هل ظلمتي شخص ما؟*


*امتي حسيتي بالحب لاول مره في حياتك؟ *


*ايه الهديه اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟*

*ايه اكتر شئ حبتيه في زوجك؟*

*ايه اكتر شئ حبه فيكي زوجك؟*

*امتي تحسي انك بعيده عن ربنا؟*

*ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟*

*هل يوجد في حياتك صداقة حقيقية؟*


*تقولي لمين هذه العبارات:*


*وحشتني*


*ليه بعدت*


*ربنا معاك*


*هستناك*



*جاوبي يا قمر*

*ولنا عوده*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *طيب كلكم بتقولولها عسوله طيب انا لو قلتها يبقي بعاكس و بالتالي هيبلغم فيا مشاركه مخالفه و بالتالي هنضرب لحد اما ارجع ازرق تاني ههههههههههههههه
> 
> اهلا بيكي عزيزتي الحق حق الرب ينور طريقك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك*


*هههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا بيك اخي
شكرا ليك
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااا مع حبيبتي العسوله*
> 
> *الحق حق*
> 
> ...


*

جاوبت اهو يا روزي
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

الحق حق 

منورة جداً ..

أنتى عارفة أن أسمك مطلع لأغنية لمحمد فؤاد فى ألبومه الجديد ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

منورة الاذاعة ياقمر
واتوصى ياروزى بالحبايب بقا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منورة الاذاعة ياقمر​
> واتوصى ياروزى بالحبايب بقا
> 
> هههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههه من عنيا ده انا هتوصي توصيه اخر حاجه هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااااا مع الجميلة*

*الحق حق*














*احكيلي موقف مضحك حصلك؟*



*لو حد عصبك اوي بتتعاملي معاه ازاي؟*


*رساله عتاب توجهيها لشخص ما علي الهوا دلوقتي*

*تقوليله فيها ايه؟*

*وبردو لو رساله حب احب اعرف هتقولي فيها ايه؟*


*كلمه تقوليها لزوجك علي الهوا دلوقتي تقوليله ايه؟*


*ايه اكتر الاكلان اللي زوجك بيحب ياكلها من ايدك؟*


*ماذا تعني ليكي كلمة حياه؟*

*لو رجع بيكي الزمن كنتي تفضلي تعملي ايه وتمتنعي عن ايه؟*


*يلا يا حبي جاوبي ولنا عوده*


*فابقوا معنا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> الحق حق
> 
> منورة جداً ..
> 
> أنتى عارفة أن أسمك مطلع لأغنية لمحمد فؤاد فى ألبومه الجديد ..



*شكرا ليك اخي
طب الحق اغيرو بقى 
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منورة الاذاعة ياقمر
> واتوصى ياروزى بالحبايب بقا
> هههههههههههههه​


*
ده نورك يا قمر
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2010)

*انا كنت هجاوب على كل اسئلة الاخت روزي
ما فيش مشكله
كنت هجاوب باللي بعملو وباللي بعرفو
وبقرأ في الانجيل وبسمع ترانيم وبتمنى اورح الكنيسه 
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2010)

*انا اسفه يا روزي مش هكمل في الحلقه 
انا متلخبطه اوي وفي ضغط عليه في التفكير
مش مركزه 
بقدم اسفي مره تانيه حبيبتي ولكل الاعضاء اللي رحبو بيه

​*


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *لا لا لا مش اناااااااااااا*
> *ده كيوووووووبيييييييييد*
> *انا غلبااااااااااااااااااان*


 
أية دا بجد انا بتلخبط بينكم اوى 
طب هو مين اللى عينتة روزى محاور معاها فى الوقت اللى استضافتنى انا فية 
طب وانتوا الاتنين بقيتوا مشرفين ولا لأ 
ولا فية اية يا جماعة فهمونى :t9::t9:
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *انا اسفه يا روزي مش هكمل في الحلقه ​*
> *انا متلخبطه اوي وفي ضغط عليه في التفكير*
> *مش مركزه *
> *بقدم اسفي مره تانيه حبيبتي ولكل الاعضاء اللي رحبو بيه*​


 

ولا يهمك يا حبيبتي

ربنا معاكي ويوفقك

كفاية انك زوق واننا اتعرفنا عليكي ولو بعض الاشياء

بتمنالك كل خير يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


شكرا ليكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*ها مين الضحية قصدي الضيف الجديد*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

حاضر يا قمر هقول الضحية بس بعد الفاصل ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر يا قمر هقول الضحية بس بعد الفاصل ههههههههههه


*فين الفاصل ده*
*ولا شوفنا منك حاجة*
*اعلانات يعني ههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ها مين الضحية قصدي الضيف الجديد*
> ​



_ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_انتى مش ناويه تيجى يا روكا ولا ايه 30:30:30:_
_عاوزين روكاااااااااااااااااا  :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:_​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فين الفاصل ده*
> 
> *ولا شوفنا منك حاجة*
> *اعلانات يعني ههههههههه*​


 
ههههههههههههه لا مفيش بقي :t30: ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> [/color][/size][/i]
> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _انتى مش ناويه تيجى يا روكا ولا ايه 30:30:30:_
> _عاوزين روكاااااااااااااااااا :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:_[/center]


 

ههههههههههه جات يا خويا وظبطناها هههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2010)

*اشطة   يا معلم  هههههههههههههه*
*بس متاكدة  مينفعش نعملها اعادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يونيو 2010)

بس يا جون احسن يكون الدور عليك
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/I]
> _ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _انتى مش ناويه تيجى يا روكا ولا ايه 30:30:30:_
> _عاوزين روكاااااااااااااااااا  :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:_[/CENTER]


*هاهاهاهاهاها*
*يا صباح التوهان*
*انا جيت يا باشا*
*وانت اللي عليك الدور:t30::t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اشطة يا معلم هههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *بس متاكدة مينفعش نعملها اعادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالا عشان الاسئلة خلصت كلها هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بس يا جون احسن يكون الدور عليك​
> 
> هههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا جون ده اخويا الصغير اللي مطلع عيني لازمله اسبوع متواصل ههههههههههه

بس لما افضاله بقي :t30: هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
جون هيعقد سنة متواصل هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ده يستني عليا هظبطه ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ده يستني عليا هظبطه ههههههههههه


*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*هتتظبط يا جون وفي عيد ميلادك ياريت يا روزة30::t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
دة انت متوصى عليك ياجون كمان​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا جون ده اخويا الصغير اللي مطلع عيني لازمله اسبوع متواصل ههههههههههه
> 
> بس لما افضاله بقي :t30: هههههههههههه


* اه  دانا برضو اللى مطلع عنيكى  صح ؟*​


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> 
> *جون هيعقد سنة متواصل هههههههههههه*​


_* مكنش العشم يا صديقى الانتيخ؟*_​


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ده يستني عليا هظبطه ههههههههههه


* لا كفايه تظبيط*
* لحد كدا  حرام عليكى  *​


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> 
> *هتتظبط يا جون وفي عيد ميلادك ياريت يا روزة30::t30:*​


 
_*اه شكله هيبقى عيد  اسود  طالما انتو الاتنين فيها*_​


سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> دة انت متوصى عليك ياجون كمان​


​

_*خونه بس بحبهم اوى هعمل ايه ؟*_​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههه
ايوه يا جون واحنا كمان عشان بنحبك لازم نقوم معاك بالواجب هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد*

*في *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*انهارده معايا عضوه جميلة جدا*

*ممكن نعتبرها اخت وصديقة وكل شئ جميل تكون هي*

*ضيفتي انهارده*

*شخصية محبوبه من الجميع *


*شخصية مرحه جدا ودمها خفيف جدا *

*حبيت اننا نتعرف علي القمر اكتر واكتر*

*الضيفة هي*



*العضوه المباركه*



*‏**besm alslib**,*


*اهلا وسهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر*

*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*


*فاصل سريع ونعود مع الجميلة*

*بسم الصليب*


*فتابعوناااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة بسم الصليب​*


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

بلغتها روزى 

وجاية 
ومتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يونيو 2010)

نورتي الاذاعة بسم الصليب
بجد انت ضيفه زي القمر
بس ربنا معاكي اتحملي
مذيعتنا مش سهله
واسئلتها جامدة جداااااا
واديني بحزرك خذي بالك
من نفسك واي حاجه 
انتي عايزها من مساعده
كلنا تحت امرك
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

*هتنورى الاذاعه يا اجمل وارق بسم الصليب
متابعه يا قمررر
شدى حيلك اوووى معاها يا روزايتى
فاهمانى طبعاااااا هههههه*


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*احم احم احم هو المكرفون شغال هههههههه*

*روزي انا مستعده وربنا يستر وميرسي ليكي يا قمر على لفتتك الجميله *

*وكلامك الرقيق اللي اسعدني كتير بس ربنا يستر ههههههههههههه*




*الاخ مايكل النور نورك وميرسي لذوقك*


*ايمي حبيبتي شكرا على التبليغ ههههههه*


*النور ربنا يخليكي يا قمر على كلامك وذوقك وهبقى اطلب منك تغششيني هههههههه

*
*ربنا يخليكي دونا والرقه دي بنتعلمها منك حبيبتي بس امانه متوصي عليا كتير لسا جديده انا هههههههههههه*

​


----------



## سور (2 يونيو 2010)

روزى هو صحيح بسم الصليب حبيبتنا كلنا وبنموت فيها
بس عايزينك تعصريها فى الاسئله 
علشان نعرف عنها اللى عايزه تقوله واللى مش عايزه
وانتى بسم الصليب ربنا يقويكى على الاذاعيه الكبيره بتاعتنا


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*سور ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي *

*بس لا توصي علي كتير ههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

يالا يا روزى شدى حيلك 

عاوزين نتعرف بجد على غاليتى السورية الراقية بسم الصليب 

ارق والطف مخلوقة عرفتها على النت كلة 

واكتر واحدة كانت صبورة على صداقتى 

ومش هاقول اكتر 


هية عارفة و1000 خاص يشهد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يالا يا روزى شدى حيلك
> 
> عاوزين نتعرف بجد على غاليتى السورية الراقية بسم الصليب
> 
> ...


*
**بالعكس صحيح هو انا وانتي عمرنا متفقنا هههههههههه*

*بس انا واختي كمان مكناش بنتفق ومع كده بحبها اد الدنيا*

*وده مش معناه صبرت على صداقتك بالعز انا بعتز بصداقتك جدا *

*وبالعكس بيكفي انك سمعتييني وقت ما كنت حابه احكي ونصايحك الغاليه دايما بتفيدني*

*يعني من الاخر  انتي اللي صابره علي مش العكس ههههههههههههه*


*وادعيلي بقى ان روزي تكون حنينه عليا ههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*منورة يا بسم الصليب*
*مش تقلقي الموضوع عامل زي شاكة الدبوووووووس ( ابرة مش فرخة هههههههههه)*
*منتظرينك يا قمر*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بالعكس صحيح هو انا وانتي عمرنا متفقنا هههههههههه*​
> *بس انا واختي كمان مكناش بنتفق ومع كده بحبها اد الدنيا*​
> *وده مش معناه صبرت على صداقتك بالعز انا بعتز بصداقتك جدا *​
> *وبالعكس بيكفي انك سمعتييني وقت ما كنت حابه احكي ونصايحك الغاليه دايما بتفيدني*​
> ...


 


:download:

*وادعيلي بقى ان روزي تكون حنينه عليا ههههههههههه*​ 


حبيبتى ربنا عمل معجزات كتير 

بس مش مّذكور فيها روزى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا ما تخافيش 
روزى دى ارق  رقيقات المنتدى 

ولا تعرف يعنى لو نفسها ومنى عينها تصبح شريرة 
مش هتعرف 

لانها ملاك حقيقى 

كفاية طوفان الحب اللى مغرقة بية المنتدى 
وينم على قداية هية رقيقة ورومانسية وطيبة بجد 


ربنا يحافظ عليكم انتم التنين 


قلبت عليكى الدنيا الصبح 
وبعدين اختفت روزى فى ظروف غامضة 

شاكة 

انها اتخطفت من اذاعات اخرى 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نادى معايا 

و
اروووووووووووزاااااااااااااااااااااااااة 

و

اروووووووووووووووووزااااااااااااااااااااة


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا بسم الصليب*
> *مش تقلقي الموضوع عامل زي شاكة الدبوووووووس ( ابرة مش فرخة هههههههههه)*
> *منتظرينك يا قمر*​



*النور نورك حبيبتي *

*وانا مش قلقانه ولا حاجه بس بهزر او برخم هههههههههه*

*مش مقلتليش هتغششيني زي النور ولا لا هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> *وادعيلي بقى ان روزي تكون حنينه عليا ههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...



*هي فعلا روزي باين انها شخصيه رومانسيه جدا *

*انا عني بحب مواضيعها كتيرررررر ده غير دمها الخفيف اللي مزين المنتدى *

*بحب اتابع ردودها في موضوع مواقف مضحكه ههههههههه*

*وبخصوص الصبح *


*انا بعتلك اني بدخل لما بصحي الاولاد وابعتهم المدرسه *

*لكن بقفل لما الماي هازبند بيقوم يعني عشان الواجب وكده فعشان كده انا كنت الصبح فعلا*

*بس بعدها قفلت *
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هي فعلا روزي باين انها شخصيه رومانسيه جدا *​
> *انا عني بحب مواضيعها كتيرررررر ده غير دمها الخفيف اللي مزين المنتدى *​
> *بحب اتابع ردودها في موضوع مواقف مضحكه ههههههههه*​
> *وبخصوص الصبح *​
> ...


 


:download:


حبيبتى الموضوع خرج من ايدينا 

البنت اتخطفت 


لا اثر لها 


ركبت الحصان الابيض 
وقعدت انادى 

واروزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 


بالمنتدى كلة 

ولا اثر 
لروزى خالص 



بركاتك بسم الصليب خفيتى البنت 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> حبيبتى الموضوع خرج من ايدينا
> ...


 

*حرااام عليكي هي بركاتي هتحل هنا كمان هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *النور نورك حبيبتي *
> 
> *وانا مش قلقانه ولا حاجه بس بهزر او برخم هههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*طب كويس ههههههه*
*اغششك طب وروزي هنعمل فيها ايه:11azy:*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2010)

*بسم الصليب هنا قىالاذ اعة*
*منورة ومستنين روزى بقى بالاسئلة الجامدة هههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بلغتها روزى
> 
> وجاية
> ومتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


تعبتك معايا


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> نورتي الاذاعة بسم الصليب
> 
> بجد انت ضيفه زي القمر
> بس ربنا معاكي اتحملي
> ...


 

ههههههههههه طيب اديكي روشه ومش تنبهي الاعضاااااااء ههههههههههه

دايما منوراني يا روحي انتي


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هتنورى الاذاعه يا اجمل وارق بسم الصليب*
> *متابعه يا قمررر*
> *شدى حيلك اوووى معاها يا روزايتى*
> *فاهمانى طبعاااااا هههههه*


 

هههههههههههه مش تقلقي يا حبيبتي يا دونا

انا فهماكي يا قمر

وهقوم بأجدع واجب هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *احم احم احم هو المكرفون شغال هههههههه*​
> 
> *روزي انا مستعده وربنا يستر وميرسي ليكي يا قمر على لفتتك الجميله *​
> *وكلامك الرقيق اللي اسعدني كتير بس ربنا يستر ههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه منورة يا حبيبتي

اهلا اهلا

خدي نفس عميق عشان جيالك كمان شويه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> روزى هو صحيح بسم الصليب حبيبتنا كلنا وبنموت فيها
> بس عايزينك تعصريها فى الاسئله
> علشان نعرف عنها اللى عايزه تقوله واللى مش عايزه
> وانتى بسم الصليب ربنا يقويكى على الاذاعيه الكبيره بتاعتنا


 

ههههههههههههه عيوني يا سور

انتي تؤمري يا قمر

انا مش هخلي اي سؤال غير لما اسأله ههههههههههه

لالالالالالا بكح انا :t30: هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يالا يا روزى شدى حيلك
> 
> عاوزين نتعرف بجد على غاليتى السورية الراقية بسم الصليب
> 
> ...


 

من عنيا يا قمر

هشد حيلي اخر حاجه هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا بسم الصليب*
> 
> *مش تقلقي الموضوع عامل زي شاكة الدبوووووووس ( ابرة مش فرخة هههههههههه)*
> *منتظرينك يا قمر*​


 

ههههههههههههه يا واد يا جامد انت ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بالعكس صحيح هو انا وانتي عمرنا متفقنا هههههههههه*​
> *بس انا واختي كمان مكناش بنتفق ومع كده بحبها اد الدنيا*​
> *وده مش معناه صبرت على صداقتك بالعز انا بعتز بصداقتك جدا *​
> *وبالعكس بيكفي انك سمعتييني وقت ما كنت حابه احكي ونصايحك الغاليه دايما بتفيدني*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه مش تخافي يا قمر

ده انا حتي اسئلتي سهله خالص مالص ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> *وادعيلي بقى ان روزي تكون حنينه عليا ههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه انا اهو جيت 

معلش بقي كنت في الشغل

بس اهو فاضيه ومستعده للاسئلة


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هي فعلا روزي باين انها شخصيه رومانسيه جدا *​
> *انا عني بحب مواضيعها كتيرررررر ده غير دمها الخفيف اللي مزين المنتدى *​
> *بحب اتابع ردودها في موضوع مواقف مضحكه ههههههههه*​
> *وبخصوص الصبح *​
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

ده من زوقك ورقتك


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> حبيبتى الموضوع خرج من ايدينا
> ...


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا نحن هنا

مين يقدر يخطفني بس

ههههههههه  احنا جامدين اوي ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *حرااام عليكي هي بركاتي هتحل هنا كمان هههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه لا يا قمر

انا جيت اهو مش تقلقي


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمر*​
> 
> *طب كويس ههههههه*
> *اغششك طب وروزي هنعمل فيها ايه:11azy:*​


 

هههههههههههه بنت وبعدين بقي يلا علي فصلك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *بسم الصليب هنا قىالاذ اعة*
> *منورة ومستنين روزى بقى بالاسئلة الجامدة هههههه*


 

هههههههههههه يا سلام من عنيا يا جرجس

مقدرش اقولك لالالالالالا هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل الممتع*

*نبدأ الحلقة مع الضيفة المميزه*

*بسم الصليب*

*في البداية احب اتعرف عليكي*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*البرج*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*هل لديكي وظيفه ام ربة منزل؟*

*ماهي احب الالوان لقلبك؟*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*كم عدد اطفالك؟*

*متزوجه بقالك كام سنه؟*

*مكان الميلاد ايه؟*

*حاليا مقيمه فين؟*

*ماهي اكلاتك المفضله؟*

*وماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبي تعمليها لزوجك واولادك؟*

*ايه الهديه اللي جاتلك وفرحتي بيها جدا؟*

*ماهي بسم الصليب في سطور مختصره؟*

*ليه سجلتي بالاسم ده في المنتدي؟*

*امتي تحسي بالوحده؟*

*ماهي شخصيتك ياتري اجتماعية والا هادية والا انطوائية؟*

*هل بسم الصليب رومانسية بدرجة كام في %؟*

*ماهو استايلك؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*


*ماهي هواياتك بجانب المنتدي؟*


*يلا يا حبي جاوبي *

*ولنا عوده*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*هو ه كله يتجاوب عليه ههههههههههه*





روزي86 قال:


> *في البداية احب اتعرف عليكي*
> 
> *السن*
> 
> ...



*هي الاساله حلوة وعاديه بس معرفش ليه رفعت ضغطي ههههههههههه*

*بهزر طبعا لما ترجعي هرجعلك انا كمان ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو ه كله يتجاوب عليه ههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه لا يا حبي لو في سؤال مش عايزه تجاوبي براحتك يا قمر

والف سلامه عليكي يا حبي هههههههههه

ده انا لسه بستعدلك حتي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااا مره اخري

ايه اكتر شئ شدك في زوجك؟

ايه اكتر شئ هو كمان اتشدلك فيه؟

مين من اطفالك بتحسي انه شبهك في تصرفاتك؟ ومين شبه باباه؟

انتي تزوجتي عن حب والا زواج تقليدي؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه قريب؟

ايه المكان اللي دايما بتزوريه وبتبقي مستمتعه اوي فيه؟

لما بسم الصليب بتبقي مضايقه وتعبانه ياتري بتعملي ايه؟

ماذا تعني لكي كلمه صداقة؟

الحب من وجهة نظرك عباره عن ايه؟

ما رأيك في الشباب عموما وتفكيرهم؟

امتي دموع بسم الصليب تنزل؟

تقولي لمين هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني

بحبك

فينك

بلاش تلومني

قربني ليك


قوليلي اصعب موقف مر عليكي كان ايه؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي تسعدك وتفرح قلبك؟

يلا يا قمراية جاوبي واركني الضغط علي جانب ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

اية دة انتى مولودة قبلى بيوم 

انا مولودة 21 يناير 


دلو برضة 

يا ربى كل اصحابى دلو 


علشان كدة بندلدق رغى مع بعض 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منورة بسم الصليب 

متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 

اى خدعة 

اللى يزعلوكى 


نخطفة 
نشنقة على طول 

اصلى رومانسية 
مش بحب الدم 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اية دة انتى مولودة قبلى بيوم
> 
> انا مولودة 21 يناير
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الرومانسية ههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الرومانسية ههههههههههه


 

:download:

فى ناااااااااااااااااس اترعبت يا ريا 

واد يا عشماوى 

الحبل اللة يكرمك 

شايفة مذيعة معترضة 



بسرعة يا بنى قبل ما تخلص على صاحبتى 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> فى ناااااااااااااااااس اترعبت يا ريا
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه انا بقول اروح اشوف مين بينادي عليا هناك

ايوه حاضر انا جايه بسرعه هههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ايه اكتر شئ شدك في زوجك؟
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههه الجاكيت بتاعه *
> ...



*اديني جاوبت يا ستي هههههههههه *

*والضغط عادي وطبيعي خالص كمان بطمنك اهو هههههههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اديني جاوبت يا ستي هههههههههه *​
> 
> *والضغط عادي وطبيعي خالص كمان بطمنك اهو هههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه ماشي يا قمر

ولنا عوده


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

ولا فى عصير ورد 
ولا كاكاو 
ولا حتى حتة شيكولاتاياية 


المذيعة عندها كوسة 


مظااااااااااااااااااهراة

الاذاعة بقت باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطل 


يا هنادى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ولا فى عصير ورد
> ولا كاكاو
> ولا حتى حتة شيكولاتاياية
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه من ريا وسكينه لهنادي

حاسه اني في فيلم عربي قديم

هههههههههههه طيب يا ستي حاضر هطلبلها حاجه تشربها

يلا زي بعضه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*يا حبيبتي يا ايمي يا رافعا معنوياتي ومدلعاني  ههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

أ / بسم الصليب ..

منورة الأذاعة ..

مبروك ع المباااااااااركة و لو أنها متأخر ، بس حضرتك قافلة البروفايل ..

لى سؤال واحد ، بعد إذن روزى طبعاً ..

الغربة علمتك حاجة ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااااااا*

*ماهي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟*

*ماهي علاقتك بربنا؟*

*ايه اكتر مزمور محبب ليكي؟*

*ياتري مواظبه علي الصلاه وقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟*

*اخر مره اعترافتي فيها كانت امتي؟*

*بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟*


*لو قولتلك نصيحه تقدميها لمين وتقوليله فيها ايه؟*


*رساله حب تقدميها لشخص ما هتقوليله فيها ايه؟*

*وبردو رساله عتاب هتقولي فيها ايه؟*



*ماهي امنياتك واحلامك للمستقبل؟*



*يا تري اتظلمتي في حياتك من شخص ما؟*

*وياتري ظلمتي شخص في يوم ما؟*



*يلا يا حبي ولنا عوده*
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه من ريا وسكينه لهنادي
> 
> حاسه اني في فيلم عربي قديم
> 
> ...


 

:download:


ايوة كدة 

الرعب قديم ولا جديد 

جاب نتيجة 

واية يالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا دى 
متغصبة 


اوعى تشربى حاجة بسم الصليب 


العصير بة سم قاتل 


اكرر 


العصير بة سم قاتل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

يالهوي عليكي هتسجن قريب علي ايدك

 هههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يالهوي عليكي هتسجن قريب علي ايدك
> 
> هههههههههههههههه


 

:download:


امال تسممى لى البنت 


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
وراها اسميشال 



اجرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> امال تسممى لى البنت
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ماشي بس مش تقوليلي اجري يمين والا شمال ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ماشي بس مش تقوليلي اجري يمين والا شمال ههههههههههههه:t30:


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههه

اجرى زى ما تحبى 

ماحدش هيهرب من المجدر يا شابة


عشمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 


السكاكين يا حبيبى 

طلعت غلباوية 


هترغى قبل الشنق وتصدغنى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههههه يا ماما بقي الست دي عايزه تموتني ههههههههههه

هههههههه عايزه اعضها :t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا واد يا جامد انت ههههههههههه


*طبحا طبحا*
*نحن نختلف عن الاخرون:smil16:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

*ومازلنا في انتظار *

*بسم الصليب*

*للرد علي الاسئلة*​


----------



## youhnna (3 يونيو 2010)

جميل روزى وبسم الصليب

حوار شيق وجميل

مفيش حاجه للمشاهدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> جميل روزى وبسم الصليب​
> 
> حوار شيق وجميل​
> 
> مفيش حاجه للمشاهدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 

هههههههههههه حاجه زي ايه يا يوحنااااااااااااااا


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

*على فكره انا متابعه من مبارح بس مشوفتش الاساله دي هههههههه*​


روزي86 قال:


> *ماهي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟*
> 
> *بحب كتيررر اوي ترنيمة فرحو حجار البيت *
> 
> ...



*هكرر اني مشوفتش الاساله غير دلوقت لما لقيتك كاتبا اني لسا مردتش عالاساله*

*رجعت لصفحه ورا ولقتهم بعتذر عالتاخيرر*
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *على فكره انا متابعه من مبارح بس مشوفتش الاساله دي هههههههه*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

يا قمر ولا يهمك خالص

المهم انك منورانا


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخري*

*مع*

*بسم الصليب*


*عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الصفات اللي بتحبيها في الرجل عموما؟*

*وايه اكتر الصفات اللي بتحبيها في اي شخص بتحبي تتعاملي معاه؟*

*امتي حسيتي بالوحده؟*

*اشرحيلي يومك ماشي ازاي؟*

*بتنامي كام ساعه في اليوم؟*

*ايه اكتر مكان في المنزل دايما بتحبي تبقي فيه لوحدك؟*

*لو حد ضيقك في شئ بتتصرفي معاه ازاي؟*


*ايه اكتر ميزه شيفاها في شخصيتك؟*

*وكمان ايه اكتر العيوب اللي في شخصيتك؟*

*نفسك في حاجه وبتفكري تعمليها قريب؟*

*ياتري نفسك تغيري من حياتك والا كده كويس؟*

*لو يرجع بيكي الزمن تفضلي تعملي ايه وتمتنعي عن ايه؟*

*اوصفيلي الاعضاء دول بكلمه بسيطه:*

*اسميشال*

*دونا نبيل*

*كليمو*

*جرجس منير*


*يلا يا قمر ولنا عوده اخيره*​


----------



## سور (3 يونيو 2010)

انتى بتجيبى الاسئله ديه منين بس ياروزى 
فصصتى البنت كده قوى
وحبيبتنا بسم الصليب مستسلمه وبترد بكل صراحه
خفى عليها شويه


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> انتى بتجيبى الاسئله ديه منين بس ياروزى
> فصصتى البنت كده قوى
> وحبيبتنا بسم الصليب مستسلمه وبترد بكل صراحه
> خفى عليها شويه


 

هههههههههه صدقيني بجيبها من دماغي

وق5ت الحلقة اللي بيجي علي بالي بكتبه مش بكون مرتبه حاجه

ههههههههه معلش بقي هي عسوله والاسئلة بتطلع اعمل ايه هههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الصفات اللي بتحبيها في الرجل عموما؟*
> *
> ولا اي شي ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*  متابعه معاكي يا قمر ههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> انتى بتجيبى الاسئله ديه منين بس ياروزى
> فصصتى البنت كده قوى
> وحبيبتنا بسم الصليب مستسلمه وبترد بكل صراحه
> خفى عليها شويه



*بصراحه قلت نفس الكلام في قلبي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *متابعه معاكي يا قمر ههههههههه*​


 

اجاباتك جميلة يا عسولتي


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه قلت نفس الكلام في قلبي هههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههه طيب اعمل ايه بقي حظكم كده بشوفكم بفتكر اسئلة

الله بقي هههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / بسم الصليب ..
> 
> منورة الأذاعة ..
> 
> ...


 

حبيبتي انتي نسيتي تجاوبي علي زاما

جبتلك المشاركه اهي عشان تردي عليه 

قبل الانتهاااااااء ههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2010)

اسميشال

*القلب الحنون والمحب اللي استوعبني** واستحملني هههههههه*


:download:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى قالت لك جاوبى بصراحة مش بلباقة 

مين بذمتك اللى بيستحمل مين 

دة انا بعمل فيكى كل فصل والتانى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كان اللة بعونك 
بقول صليب بقى ولازم تشيلية 
مش عاوزة تصاحبينى شيلوا بقى 


بس احب ابشرك 
فية سكشن كامل بالجنة 
مليان اكاليل لمحتملى اسميشال 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا غاليتى لرقتك 


ومتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسميشال
> 
> *القلب الحنون والمحب اللي استوعبني** واستحملني هههههههه*
> 
> ...



*هستعمل اسلوبك وهقول احمممممممممممممم ههههههههههههههههه*

*طيب بلاش تسييح بالعام انتي عارفا اني مش بجامل *

*وانتي عارفا كمان ان كلامي صحيح ميه الميه*

*وانتي عارفا اني مصدعاكي عالخاص وان .......................*

*صح ولا صح ولا صح اعترفي بقى ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / بسم الصليب ..
> 
> منورة الأذاعة ..
> 
> ...



*بعتذر على تاخر الرد بس بجد مشوفتش السؤال*

*الا لما روزي هلا عملتلو اقتباس *

*و الله يبارك فيك اخي *

*وبامانه انا مش قافله البروفيل  ههههههههه*

*الغربه علمتني حاجه مهمه *

*وهي يا بيتي يا بويتاتي يا مسترلي عويباتي وبقصد في بيتي بلدي *

*مهما تكون البلد اللي الواحد بيسافر ليها حلوة ومهما يكون فيها تطور *

*لكن بتفضل الغربه عايشه فيه مش بس هو عايش فيها *

*الانسان شويه شويه بيصير بارد احاسيسه بتموت موت بطئ *

*غير ان برغم كل الجمال الموجود بس مفيش حياة *





*شكراااااااااا حبيبتي روزي على عرضك السؤال لاني فعلا مشوفتوش *​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بعتذر على تاخر الرد بس بجد مشوفتش السؤال*​
> 
> *الا لما روزي هلا عملتلو اقتباس *​
> *و الله يبارك فيك اخي *​
> ...


 

انا عارفه يا قمر انك مش اخدتي بالك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره*


*عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*


*وتفتكري بقالك كام شهر فيه والا مش فاكره؟*


*ومين اكتر الناس اللي ساعدوكي في بداية دخولك؟*


*مين اعز اصدقائك في المنتدي؟*


*هقولك صفات وانتي تجبيلي اسم عضو تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:*

*مشهور*

*محبوب*

*دمه خفيف*

*متميز*

*رومانسي جدا*

*متواضع*

*له حضور*


*ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبي تتابعي كل ماهو جديد فيها؟*


*ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة واعضاءه؟*


*وفي النهاية احب اقولك ان الحلقة كانت جميلة جدا وانا استمتعت بيها اوي وكنتي ضيفة عسوله خالص*


*وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*


*اتمني مكنش تقلت عليكي وزهقتك في الاسئلة*


*بتمنالك كل خير وحب وربنا معاكي في حياتك*


*واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمه للاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*


*شكرا ليكي يا قمر*


​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*
> 
> *كنت بدور على رد لسؤال ودخلت بالصدفه منتدى الكنيسه *
> 
> ...



*كل الشكر الك حبيبتي على اسلوبك المهضوم والرقيق *

*واسالتك اللذيذه *


​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي*

*نورتي الاذاعه كلها*

*وحقيقي كنتي عسوله خالص *

*واتفضلي يا حبي عصير اهو مني ليكي في نهاية الحلقه*

*ههههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس  ههههههههههههه*
*




*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

*بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه*

*واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة*

*وضيف جديد*

*في *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*تحياتي*​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

*شكر حبيبتي على العصير شكله طيب كتير هههههههههه

وبانتظار الحلقه الجايه لنشوف مين اللي امه داعيه عليه هههههههه

اقصد مين المبخت اللي هيوقع بين اديكي ههههههههه
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكر حبيبتي على العصير شكله طيب كتير هههههههههه
> 
> وبانتظار الحلقه الجايه لنشوف مين اللي امه داعيه عليه هههههههه
> 
> ...





*يا تري مييييييييييين :t9:​*


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*نورتى الاذاعة بسم الصليب واجوبتك جميلة خاالص

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*فى انتظار الضيف الجديد ياروزى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

كنتى منورة بسم الصليب
وفى انتظار الضحية يووووووة الضيف قصدى :d​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكر حبيبتي على العصير شكله طيب كتير هههههههههه*​
> 
> *وبانتظار الحلقه الجايه لنشوف مين اللي امه داعيه عليه هههههههه*​
> *اقصد مين المبخت اللي هيوقع بين اديكي ههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه بقي كده :smil8: ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا تري مييييييييييين :t9:​*


 

هههههههههه مش هقولك:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *فى انتظار الضيف الجديد ياروزى*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا مايكل علي المتابعه

حالا هيكون معانا الضيف الجديد


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كنتى منورة بسم الصليب​
> 
> وفى انتظار الضحية يووووووة الضيف قصدى :d​


 

ههههههههههه يا بت انتي هضربك هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا  بيكم في حلقة جديدة *

*وضيف جديد*

*في *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*انهارده معايا ضيف متميز جدا جدا*

*رومانسي ومواضيعه جميلة*

*كان متغيب عننا فتره*

*لكنه رجع نور المنتدي من جديد*

*معايا ومعاكم انهارده علي الهوا*


*العضو المبارك*

*mikel coco *


*اهلا بيكم معانا  يا مايكل منور الاذاعة كلها*

*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*


*فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم ومع الضيف المميز جدا*

*مايكل*

*فابقوا معنااااااااااا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا  بيكم في حلقة جديدة *
> 
> *وضيف جديد*
> 
> ...



*
ميرسي ليكي يا روزي علي كلامك الجميل

وميرسي ان هبقي ضيف عليكم

بس يارب اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم

 والحلقه تعدي علي خير من غير خسائر

فهمني طبعا ياللي في باللي :t9:​*


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*هتنور الاذاعة ياميكول

وحمدلله على السلامة ياجميل وحشتنا خاااااااااالص​*


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

*نووورت الاذاعه يا اخ مايكل *

*وربنا يكون في عونك اقصد يعني ربنا يوفقك ههههههههههه*



*بهزر يا روزي متاخديش على كلامي الرخم هههههههههه*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

اهلا اهلا بالدفعة
خلى بالك منه يابت
احسن لسة واخد افراج جد
اتوصى يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي يا روزي علي كلامك الجميل*​
> *وميرسي ان هبقي ضيف عليكم*​
> *بس يارب اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم*​
> *والحلقه تعدي علي خير من غير خسائر*​
> ...


 ههههههههه لا مش فاهمين بقي هههههههه:t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هتنور الاذاعة ياميكول
> 
> وحمدلله على السلامة ياجميل وحشتنا خاااااااااالص​*



*

ربنا يخليك ياحبي

الاذاعه منوره بيكم كلكم

الله يسلمك ياجميل

وكلكم وحشتوني بجد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *نووورت الاذاعه يا اخ مايكل *
> 
> *وربنا يكون في عونك اقصد يعني ربنا يوفقك ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*
الاذاعه منوره بيكي يا ام جورج

ربنا يسمع منك

ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *نووورت الاذاعه يا اخ مايكل *​
> 
> *وربنا يكون في عونك اقصد يعني ربنا يوفقك ههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه لا يا حبي ولا يهمك هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اهلا اهلا بالدفعة
> خلى بالك منه يابت
> احسن لسة واخد افراج جد
> اتوصى يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههههه​




*
اهلا بيكي يا سندريلا

انتي بتوصيها هي متوصيه جاهزه

شكلك شمتانه فيه ماسي :11azy​*:


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اهلا اهلا بالدفعة​
> خلى بالك منه يابت
> احسن لسة واخد افراج جد
> اتوصى يعنى
> ...


 

هههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي من عنيا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لا مش فاهمين بقي هههههههه:t30:





*كده تبقي فهمتني يا نصه :t30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كده تبقي فهمتني يا نصه :t30:​*


 

هههههههههه لا نصه ولا ربعه بس هه هههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

*ايه هو مفيش حد عنده اسئله ولا ايه

هي الحلقه كلها صمت ولا ايه

انتي معملتيش اعلان للحلقه ولا ايه يا روزي

مش هتنفعي تبقي مذيعه ​*


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه هو مفيش حد عنده اسئله ولا ايه
> 
> هي الحلقه كلها صمت ولا ايه
> 
> ...



*مهو هو ده الهدوء اللي بيسبق العاصفه فاستعد بقى ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه هو مفيش حد عنده اسئله ولا ايه​*
> 
> *هي الحلقه كلها صمت ولا ايه*​
> *انتي معملتيش اعلان للحلقه ولا ايه يا روزي*​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا هدوء ايه استني بس علي رزقك ههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

منور يعمناااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*في البداية احب اننا نتعرف علي العضو الجميل*

*مايكل*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*الوظيفة*

*البرج*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*ماهي احب الالوان لقلبك؟*

*ماهي اكلتك المفضلة؟*

*ايه هو مشروبك المفضل؟*


*ماهو استايلك؟*


*هل مايكل حاليا في حالة حب؟*


*ماهي شخصية مايكل في سطور مختصرة؟*

*يلا بقي سخن بدول ورجعالك تاني هههههههههههه*

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *مهو هو ده الهدوء اللي بيسبق العاصفه فاستعد بقى ههههههههههههه*
> ​



*

اما نشوف العاصفه دي اخرها ايه


انا مستعد اهوه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا هدوء ايه استني بس علي رزقك ههههههههههههه



*

انا مستني اهووووووووه


ربنا يستر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> منور يعمناااااااااااا





*ده نورك انت يا معلمي​*


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه اهو سكت

يالا بقى جاوب ياحلو

انا عارف هو اكيد دلوقتى بيكتب فى حل الاسئلة​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اهو سكت​*
> 
> *يالا بقى جاوب ياحلو*​
> 
> *انا عارف هو اكيد دلوقتى بيكتب فى حل الاسئلة*​


 

هههههههههههه اه بيستعدلي هههههههههههههه


----------



## ماجو2010 (3 يونيو 2010)

منور يا ضيف الحلقة
اذاعه جميلة جدآ يا روزى
موذيعه لذيذه جدآ وضيوف أجمل

يلا جاوب يا ضيف​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> منور يا ضيف الحلقة
> 
> اذاعه جميلة جدآ يا روزى
> موذيعه لذيذه جدآ وضيوف أجمل​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *في البداية احب اننا نتعرف علي العضو الجميل*
> 
> ...



*
سخني برحتك احنا ورانا ايه يعني

مستنيكي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *سخني برحتك احنا ورانا ايه يعني*​
> 
> *مستنيكي *​


 

هههههههههههههه اوك يا جميل

فاصل ورجعالك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اهو سكت
> 
> يالا بقى جاوب ياحلو
> 
> انا عارف هو اكيد دلوقتى بيكتب فى حل الاسئلة​*


*

بتراقبني ولا ايه يا واد

انا كنت بجاوب فعلا

اصلي بعمل خمسين حاجه في وقت واحد دلوقتي

عشان كده بتاخر شويه​*


----------



## govany shenoda (3 يونيو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> منور يا ضيف الحلقة
> 
> اذاعه جميلة جدآ يا روزى
> موذيعه لذيذه جدآ وضيوف أجمل​
> ...


  هههههههههه 
ده بقي فاصل يا ماجو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> منور يا ضيف الحلقة
> اذاعه جميلة جدآ يا روزى
> موذيعه لذيذه جدآ وضيوف أجمل
> 
> يلا جاوب يا ضيف​




*مرسي ياجميل

انتي اللي منوره المنتدي كله

انشاء الله تبقي ضيفه جميل هنا

وتنوري الاذاعه​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا *

*احب اعرف ايه اكتر ميزه في شخصيتك بتعجب الناس؟*

*وايه بردو العيوب اللي في شخصيتك؟*

*امتي مايكل يحس بالوحده؟*

*ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ممكن تحرجك؟*

*لو حد فهمك غلط في موضوع ياتري بتتصرف معاه ازاي؟*

*مايكل رومانسي بنسة كام في %؟*

*احكيلي بتقضي يومك ازاي؟*

*ايه اصعب الاوقات اللي مريت عليك؟*

*وبردو ايه اسعد الاوقات اللي عيشتها؟*

*تقول لمين هذه الكلمات:*


*وحشتني*

*مفتقدك*

*مقدرش انساك*

*بلاش تبعد*

*فينك من زمان*


*الحب كلمه جميلة فماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمة؟*

*ماذا تعني لك كلمة حياه؟*


*في انتظارك*​


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

منور يا مايكل ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

تصدق وانا برضو بحب محشى الكوسة
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااا *
> 
> *اهلين وسهلين*
> *احب اعرف ايه اكتر ميزه في شخصيتك بتعجب الناس؟*
> ...



*
اساله جميله من مذيعه جميله

مستني المزيد
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> منور يا مايكل ..





*ده نورك يا زاما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> تصدق وانا برضو بحب محشى الكوسة
> ههههههههههههههههههه​




*
انتي بتقلديني ولا ايه


انا جووعت :heat:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> انتي بتقلديني ولا ايه
> 
> 
> انا جووعت :heat:​*




هههههههههه
لا بس انت جيت على السيرة
لانى كنت قاعدة باكله :t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا بس انت جيت على السيرة
> لانى كنت قاعدة باكله :t30:​




*قاعده بتاكلي لوحدك ده انتي بخيله

مش تعزمي الناس الغلابه اللي هنا

علي العموم تتعوض العزومه الجايه

ايه رايك في التدبيسه دي 30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قاعده بتاكلي لوحدك ده انتي بخيله
> 
> مش تعزمي الناس الغلابه اللي هنا
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
ما انت اللى جيت بعد ما خلصت
وماله انت تشرفنا يا دفعة
مهو الوالدة هتطبخ وتقوم بالواجب
هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ما انت اللى جيت بعد ما خلصت
> وماله انت تشرفنا يا دفعة
> مهو الوالدة هتطبخ وتقوم بالواجب
> هههههههههه




*مش بقلك بخيله شكلك اسكندرانيه عشان كده بخيله

انتي بتدبسيني انا ولا ايه

بلاها العزومه دي خالص​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 يونيو 2010)

منور الحلقة يا مايكل 
وربنا يكون في عونك روزي وسندريلا مرة واحده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> منور الحلقة يا مايكل
> وربنا يكون في عونك روزي وسندريلا مرة واحده





*ربنا يخليكي ميرسي ليكي


احنا قدها برضه مش بيهمنا حد​*


----------



## ماجو2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههه
> ده بقي فاصل يا ماجو


 
فاصل ونواصل
ميرسى يا جوجو​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2010)

*منور بجد يا مايكل 
قلت الحق اسلم عليك قبل ما الحلقه بتاعتك تخلص والتتر ينزل هههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *منور بجد يا مايكل
> قلت الحق اسلم عليك قبل ما الحلقه بتاعتك تخلص والتتر ينزل هههههه*




*ده نورك يا دندن

الله يسلمك 

والاذاعه كلها نورت بيكي​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اساله جميله من مذيعه جميله*
> 
> *مستني المزيد*


 

ربنا يخليك يا جميل

ده من زوقك


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااااااا*​ 



*ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره قريب؟*​ 

*اكتر مكان زورته وعجبك جدا يا تري ايه؟*​ 
*رساله حب وتقدير توجيهها لشخص عزيز علي قلبك ياتري مين الشخص ده وهتقوله ايه؟*​ 

*رساله عتاب هتقولها لمين وهتقوله فيها ايه؟*​ 

*لو قولتلك نصيحة تقولها لمين؟*​ 

*مين شفيعك؟*​ 
*بتنام كام ساعه في اليوم؟*​ 
*مايكل شخص هادي والا شقي؟*​ 
*اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنه ساعتها؟*​ 
*هل يوجد في حياتك صداقة حقيقية؟*​ 
*تقول ايه لشخص جرحك؟*​ 
*هل اتظلمت من شخص في يوم من الايام؟*​ 
*وهل ظلمت شخص في يوم من الايام؟*​ 
*نفسك تسافر لبلد اخري؟*

*ما هو هدفك في الحياه ونفسك تحققه قريب؟*​ 
*في انتظارك ولنا عوده*​


----------



## النور الجديد (4 يونيو 2010)

مايكل نورت الاذاعة 
وربنا معاك بقى مذيعتنى مش حتسيبك كيدا
لازم تعرف كل حاجه وربنا معاك
اديني بحذرك واذا احتجت لاي مساعده 
كلنا معاك ماشي يا باشا 
اذيني حزرتك مش تقول النور ما خبرتني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> مايكل نورت الاذاعة
> 
> وربنا معاك بقى مذيعتنى مش حتسيبك كيدا
> لازم تعرف كل حاجه وربنا معاك
> ...


 

هههههههههههه النور دي روح قلبي وبتحذر الاعضاء كلهم مني

فكريني اخاصمك بقي ههههههههههههه

عشان تصالحيني بكلامك السكر زيك

موووووووووووووواه


----------



## كيرلس2009 (4 يونيو 2010)

*منورنا يا مايكل*​


----------



## grges monir (4 يونيو 2010)

*منور مايكل الاذاعة*
*الراجل داخل بنية صافية بسال مين العضو الجديد*
*راحت المذيعة السوسة دبستة ( اصلها حصلت مع حد اعرفة ههههه)*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش بقلك بخيله شكلك اسكندرانيه عشان كده بخيله
> 
> انتي بتدبسيني انا ولا ايه
> 
> بلاها العزومه دي خالص​*




ههههههههههههه
لالالا انا ولا بخيلة ولا اسكندرانية
انا سندريلا :t30:
هههههههههههههههههه
وشكلك انت اللى بخيل​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااااااا*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
اسئله جميله كالعاده

مستني باقي اسئلك يا روزي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> مايكل نورت الاذاعة
> وربنا معاك بقى مذيعتنى مش حتسيبك كيدا
> لازم تعرف كل حاجه وربنا معاك
> اديني بحذرك واذا احتجت لاي مساعده
> ...



*

الاذاعه منوره بيكم كلكم

ربنا يخليكي يا النور

انتي هتقوليلي عن روزي عرفها لازم تعصرني

بس احنا قدها وفدود برضه 

عني لو عوزت اخلص عليها هتساعديني يا النور :t9:

اما اشوف هترجعي في كلامك ولا ايه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> *منورنا يا مايكل*​



*

ده نورك يا كوكو


ميرسي ياحبي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *منور مايكل الاذاعة*
> *الراجل داخل بنية صافية بسال مين العضو الجديد*
> *راحت المذيعة السوسة دبستة ( اصلها حصلت مع حد اعرفة ههههه)*



*

ده نورك يا جرجس

نصيبي بقي اعمل ايه

عشان تعرفوا ان روزي مفتريه :t30:​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لالالا انا ولا بخيلة ولا اسكندرانية
> انا سندريلا :t30:
> هههههههههههههههههه
> وشكلك انت اللى بخيل​​



*

مش اسكندرانيه بس بخيله :t30:

هو انا اللي خلعت من العزومه برضه

تتردلك قريب يا سندريلا :hlp:​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسئله جميله كالعاده*​
> 
> *مستني باقي اسئلك يا روزي*​


 

ههههههههه شوفت بقي هما ظالمني ازاي

ادي الاسئلة عجبتك

هما وحشين وانا مخصماهم ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *منور مايكل الاذاعة*
> *الراجل داخل بنية صافية بسال مين العضو الجديد*
> *راحت المذيعة السوسة دبستة ( اصلها حصلت مع حد اعرفة ههههه)*


 

هههههههههههه انا سوسه انا ده انا عسل :t30: هههههههههههه

واسكت بقي احسن افكرلك في تدبيسه جديده ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الاذاعه منوره بيكم كلكم*​
> *ربنا يخليكي يا النور*​
> *انتي هتقوليلي عن روزي عرفها لازم تعصرني*​
> *بس احنا قدها وفدود برضه *​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يالهوي يا لهوي عايزين يخلصوا عليا

واااااااااااااااااااء

ههههههههههههه بعينك :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده نورك يا جرجس*​
> *نصيبي بقي اعمل ايه*​
> 
> *عشان تعرفوا ان روزي مفتريه :t30:*​


 

هههههههههههه اينعم

وهوريلك بقي بس هه عشان تحرم ههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااااا*

*عايزه  اعرف اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليك وبتابعها؟*

*مين اول صديق اتعرفت عليه في المنتدي؟*

*مين اعز الاصدقاء ليك من المنتدي؟*

*اول لما بتدخل المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟*

*ايه رأيك في المنتدي عموما واعضاءه؟*

*قولي موقف مضحك حصلك لو تفتكر؟*

*ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تفرحك وتسعدك؟*

*وبردو احب اعرف ايه اللي ممكن يزعلك؟*

*هل انت شخص متفائل للحياه والا مش دايما؟*

*متي تدمع عينيك؟*

*ايه اكتر الصفات اللي بتحب انك تشوفها في البنت؟*

*حاسس انك مجروح ؟*

*ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تكون لوحدك فيه فترات كبيرة؟*

*ايه هي الهديه اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟*

*ماذا تعني لك كلمة سعاده؟*

*لما تكون مجروح اوي بتجري علي مين اقرب حد وتحكيله؟*

*وبردو لما بتكون فرحان وسعيد بتعرف مين اول واحد ؟*


*نفسك تغير اشياء من حياتك؟*

*لو يرجع بيك الزمن  كنت تفضل تعمل ايه وتمتنع عن ايه؟*

*جاوب دول ولنا عوده*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

*يلا يا سيدي في الفاصل اهو هعمل معاك واجب*

*طلبتلك *

*نسكافيه*

*اتفضل*

*




*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه شوفت بقي هما ظالمني ازاي
> 
> ادي الاسئلة عجبتك
> 
> هما وحشين وانا مخصماهم ههههههههههههه





روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه انا سوسه انا ده انا عسل :t30: هههههههههههه
> 
> واسكت بقي احسن افكرلك في تدبيسه جديده ههههههههههههه





روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يالهوي يا لهوي عايزين يخلصوا عليا
> 
> واااااااااااااااااااء
> 
> ههههههههههههه بعينك :t30:





روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اينعم
> 
> وهوريلك بقي بس هه عشان تحرم ههههههههههه:smil8:



*

ملاك بريئ يابت يا روزي

هما كلهم وحشين وانتي الغلبانه اللي فيهم

اشوفي فيكي يومين :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

> *هادي  جدااا للاسف*



*لا والله *
*اشششششششششششششششششششششك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*مش ممكن مايكل باشا هنا:t30:*
* مضلم والله:t30:*
* جاوب بسرعة وبطلع رغي مع الناس:t30:*
* لازم ازعق فيك يعني:t30:*
* واسمع كلام اللي اكبر منك:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *نورتي​**عايزه  اعرف اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟*
> 
> ...





*اسئله حلوه قوي المره دي

بتجبيهم منين دول يابنتي

مستني العوده​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا والله *
> *اشششششششششششششششششششششك*​



*عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه :nunu0000:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش ممكن مايكل باشا هنا:t30:*
> * مضلم والله:t30:*
> * جاوب بسرعة وبطلع رغي مع الناس:t30:*
> * لازم ازعق فيك يعني:t30:*
> * واسمع كلام اللي اكبر منك:t30:*​



*
دي ضلمتك يا روووكا

مش دخلتي الموضوع يبقي لازم المنتدي كله يضلم :t30:

حاضر يا طنط رووكا 

وهششششششش بقي من هنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *يلا يا سيدي في الفاصل اهو هعمل معاك واجب*
> 
> *طلبتلك *
> 
> ...




*ده واجب عليكي يا روزي طبعا :t30:

مش كفايه مطلعه عيني في الاسئله

ناقص تقوليلي احاسب انا :11azy:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه :nunu0000:​*
> 
> *اه عندي اعتراض*:t30:​
> *
> ...


*مالكش دعوة انا في اذاعة روزي*
*وبعدين مش تنقي ناس *
*يالهووووووووي عليكي*
*وايه اول ما وصل كده علي الاذاعة*
*يا حظك يا اخي:11azy:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالكش دعوة انا في اذاعة روزي*
> *وبعدين مش تنقي ناس *
> *يالهووووووووي عليكي*
> *وايه اول ما وصل كده علي الاذاعة*
> *يا حظك يا اخي:11azy:*​




*ابقي تعالي في اذاعه روزي لما حلقتي تخلص

دلوقتي بقي تهشي من هنا 

وانتي مش عجبك ان انا هنا ولا ايه

قولي اللي في نفسك قبل ما :hlp:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ابقي تعالي في اذاعه روزي لما حلقتي تخلص
> 
> دلوقتي بقي تهشي من هنا
> 
> ...


*هاهاهاهاهاهاها
انا جيت يا بني ونورتها:t30:
لا مش عاجبني:t30:
قبل ما ايه بالظبط؟:t9:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مالكش دعوة انا في اذاعة روزي*
> *وبعدين مش تنقي ناس *
> *يالهووووووووي عليكي*
> *وايه اول ما وصل كده علي الاذاعة*
> *يا حظك يا اخي:11azy:*​





+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> انا جيت يا بني ونورتها:t30:
> لا مش عاجبني:t30:
> قبل ما ايه بالظبط؟:t9:
> *​



*
جيتي وكحلتيها وحياتك

قبل ماتضربي يا رووكا

عرفك بتحبي تسمعيها كتير​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> جيتي وكحلتيها وحياتك
> 
> قبل ماتضربي يا رووكا
> ...


*مش ممكن طول عمرك ذوق يا مايكل:smil8:*
*اضرب بص انا مش هتكلم هسيب الاسمايل يتكلم ويطبق وحياتك:nunu0000::budo:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش ممكن طول عمرك ذوق يا مايكل:smil8:*
> *اضرب بص انا مش هتكلم هسيب الاسمايل يتكلم ويطبق وحياتك:nunu0000::budo:*​





*عارف يا رووكا من غير ماتقولي

الاسمايل هيتطبق عليكي

بس قولي امين​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ملاك بريئ يابت يا روزي*​
> *هما كلهم وحشين وانتي الغلبانه اللي فيهم*​
> 
> *اشوفي فيكي يومين :t30:*​


 

ههههههههههههههه :smil8:

بعد الحلقه فكرني اضربك يا مايكل هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسئله حلوه قوي المره دي​*
> 
> 
> *بتجبيهم منين دول يابنتي*
> ...






هههههههههههه مش من مكان صدقني 

ده انا كده اللي بيجي في بالي بطلعه عليكم هههههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده واجب عليكي يا روزي طبعا :t30:​*
> 
> *مش كفايه مطلعه عيني في الاسئله*
> 
> ...






هههههههههههه عرفت منين ههههههههههه

وبعدين انا مش مطلعه عينك ده انا غلبااااااااااانه ههههههههههههه:smil16:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيرة مع العضو المميز*

*مايكل*


*ماهي مدي علاقتك بربنا؟*

*بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟*

*اخر مره اعترفت كانت امتي؟*

*ياتري مواظب علي الصلاه وقراءة الكتاب المقدس والا مش دايما؟*

*ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟*

*ياتري في كليه معينه كان نفسك تدخلها ومانفعش؟*

*بما انك انت واخوك توأم اكيد اتعرضت لمواقف لخبطه بينك وبينه تفتكر موقف منهم؟*

*ياتري بتحب الاطفال؟*

*نفسك في المستقبل تعمل ايه؟*

*ياتري كان في احلام ليك ومازلت تنتظر تحقيقها؟*



*هقولك صفة وانت تجيبلي عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:*

*صاحب القلم المبدع*

*صاحب حضور مميز*

*معروف للجميع*

*خادم للكل*

*مشهور ومتميز في كل شئ*


*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*


*



*



*



*



*



*


*بشكرك جدا جدا يا مايكل حقيقي كانت الحلقة دمها خفيف جدا*

*وانا مبسوطه اني اتعرفت عليك اكتر*

*وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*اتمني انك تكون استمتعت معانا وقضيت وقت جميل*

*واسيبك في النهاية تختم الحلقة بكلمة بسيطه لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة*

*لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير*

*بشكرك مره تانية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عارف يا رووكا من غير ماتقولي
> 
> الاسمايل هيتطبق عليكي
> 
> بس قولي امين​*


*اسم الله*
*قال يتطبق عليا قال*
*عند امه يا ادهم:smil8:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه :smil8:
> 
> بعد الحلقه فكرني اضربك يا مايكل هههههههههههه





*حاضر يا روزي هفكرك تضربيني


بس اوعي تنسي انتي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه مش من مكان صدقني
> 
> ده انا كده اللي بيجي في بالي بطلعه عليكم هههههههههههه:t30:[/center]





*تعيشي وتطلعي علينا يا روزي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عرفت منين ههههههههههه
> 
> وبعدين انا مش مطلعه عينك ده انا غلبااااااااااانه ههههههههههههه:smil16:[/center]





*شكلك بخيله زي سندريلا

وانتي هتقوليلي انتي ملاك يا روزي​*


----------



## Mason (5 يونيو 2010)

معلش جيت متأخرة شوية 
ومنووووووووووور الاذاعة استاذ مايكل 
ومش تخاف دى روزى حتتة سكرة 
واسئلتها لطيفة وخفيفة اوووووووووى 
تتحط على الجرح يطيب على طووووووول هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخيرة مع العضو المميز*
> 
> *مايكل*
> 
> ...




*شكرا ليكي يا روزي علي استضافتك الجميله
وعايز اقول لكل الاعضاء ربنا يزيد محبتكم وروحكم الجميله لخدمه المنتدي
شكرا ليكم كلكم ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اسم الله*
> *قال يتطبق عليا قال*
> *عند امه يا ادهم:smil8:*​



*
اسم الله اسم الله

هتشوفي يا ادهم :smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> معلش جيت متأخرة شوية
> ومنووووووووووور الاذاعة استاذ مايكل
> ومش تخاف دى روزى حتتة سكرة
> واسئلتها لطيفة وخفيفة اوووووووووى
> تتحط على الجرح يطيب على طووووووول هههههههههههههههههههههه





*ربنا يخليكي يا ميسوو ده نورك

انتي هتقوليلي عن روزي :11azy:

الحمد لله الحلقه عدت علي خير من غير خسائر

شكرا ليكي يا ساسا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> اسم الله اسم الله
> 
> هتشوفي يا ادهم :smil8:​*


*ايه صدي صوت:t30:*
*ومنين بقي بقيت استاذ مايكل:11azy:*
*قال استاذ قال:t30:*
*ومش تتعصب ياض انت:smil8:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه صدي صوت:t30:*
> *ومنين بقي بقيت استاذ مايكل:11azy:*
> *قال استاذ قال:t30:*
> *ومش تتعصب ياض انت:smil8:*​



*
وانتي مالك يابت زعلانه ليه

بلاش انتي يا رووكا :warning:​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

حبيبي مايك هنا وانا مش عارف

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

هو خلص ولا لسا

بس مايكل هدها وقدود..


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*لا جيت بالنهاية..*


----------



## max mike (5 يونيو 2010)

*نورت الاذاعة يامايكل


منتظرين العضو الجديد ياروزى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> حبيبي مايك هنا وانا مش عارف
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه





كليمو قال:


> هو خلص ولا لسا
> 
> بس مايكل هدها وقدود..





كليمو قال:


> *لا جيت بالنهاية..*



*
اهلا بيك يا استاذ كليم

منور الاذاعه كلها

وربنا يخليك ياجميل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلك بخيله زي سندريلا
> 
> وانتي هتقوليلي انتي ملاك يا روزي​*




لالالالالالالا
انت كدة هتسوق سمعتى يابنى انت
قال بخيلة قال
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> انت كدة هتسوق سمعتى يابنى انت
> قال بخيلة قال
> ههههههههههههههه​



*
هو انا لسه هسوق الكل عرف خلاص

اصلي مجرب بخلك :t30:

ولو عايزه تثبتي العكس اعزمينا زي ماقولتي :t9:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> هو انا لسه هسوق الكل عرف خلاص
> 
> اصلي مجرب بخلك :t30:
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه
كمان سيحتلى :smil8:
لالالا سندريلا عمرها مكانت بخيلة يابنى
اسئل استشيرر:t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> كمان سيحتلى :smil8:
> لالالا سندريلا عمرها مكانت بخيلة يابنى
> اسئل استشيرر:t30:​



*
باماره صباعين المحشي اللي بعتيهم

ده اللي ربنا قدرك عليه

علي فكره جيت ارجعلك المحشي تاني بس مش راضي

تقريبا في مشكله عندك حليها عشان ارجعلك الاكل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> باماره صباعين المحشي اللي بعتيهم
> 
> ده اللي ربنا قدرك عليه
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
يابنى بعملك رجيم :t30:
خايفة على صحتك اهو​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> يابنى بعملك رجيم :t30:
> خايفة على صحتك اهو​




*وانا اللي ظلمتك وقلت عليكي بخيله

طلعتي غلبانه وخايفه علي صحتي

بس انا عايز اتخن ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانا اللي ظلمتك وقلت عليكي بخيله
> 
> طلعتي غلبانه وخايفه علي صحتي
> 
> بس انا عايز اتخن ​*




هههههههههه شوفت بقا ظلمتنى
بس التخن وحش كدة احلى :t30:
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههه شوفت بقا ظلمتنى
> بس التخن وحش كدة احلى :t30:
> ​




*علي راي المثل

ياما في الحبس مظاليم​​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

سوفت بقا ظلمتنى
واااااااااااااااااااااااء
هشتكيك ل روزى
عشان تزود الاسئلة
ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> سوفت بقا ظلمتنى
> واااااااااااااااااااااااء
> هشتكيك ل روزى
> عشان تزود الاسئلة
> ههههههههههه​




*
اشتكي هو انا بخاف


والحمد لله الحلقه خلصت 30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه
وماله نعملك اعادة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

*الاعاده حرام شرعا وقانونا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههه
مفتى الديار حضرتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> وانتي مالك يابت زعلانه ليه
> 
> بلاش انتي يا رووكا :warning:​*


*وازعل ليه انشاء الله:t9:*
*بلاش انت يا مايكل:smil8:*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاضر يا روزي هفكرك تضربيني​*
> 
> 
> 
> *بس اوعي تنسي انتي*​


 
لالالالالالالالالا انسي مين يا حج ده انا فضيالك اهو

ههههههههههه استعدلي بقي :smil8: ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعيشي وتطلعي علينا يا روزي​*


 

ميرسي يا باشا احرجتني ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلك بخيله زي سندريلا​*
> 
> 
> *وانتي هتقوليلي انتي ملاك يا روزي*​


 

انا احتج ههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا مفيش حد بخيل احنا مش غيرنا اسامينا ههههههههه :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> معلش جيت متأخرة شوية
> ومنووووووووووور الاذاعة استاذ مايكل
> ومش تخاف دى روزى حتتة سكرة
> واسئلتها لطيفة وخفيفة اوووووووووى
> تتحط على الجرح يطيب على طووووووول هههههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه شكلك فاهم يا نصه هههههههههههه

ماشي ماشي هوريكي بعدين

حسابك معايا عصيرررررررررررر ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليكي يا روزي علي استضافتك الجميله​*
> *وعايز اقول لكل الاعضاء ربنا يزيد محبتكم وروحكم الجميله لخدمه المنتدي*
> 
> *شكرا ليكم كلكم *​


 

نورت بجد يا مايكل

وكنت ضيف جميل ومتميز

وميرسي خالص علي الدبدوب السكر ده

انا فعلا بحبهم جدا

ميرسي ليك ولرقتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا احتج ههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالا مفيش حد بخيل احنا مش غيرنا اسامينا ههههههههه :t30:




هههههههههههههه
قوليله حاجة يابنتى
احسن شكله بيخبط فى الحلل كدة
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *نورت الاذاعة يامايكل​*
> 
> 
> 
> *منتظرين العضو الجديد ياروزى*​


 

حاضر يا مايكل

ميرسي ليك علي المتابعه الجميلة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*فيييييييييييين العضو الجديد*
*شكلي هتعصب علي اللي فات ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

*كنتم مع العضو الجميل*

*مايكل*

*كانت حلقة جميلة ومميزة واتعرفنا عليه اكتر*

*وبكده نكون وصلنا لنهاية حلقة اليوم*

*اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة*

*وضيف جديد*

*في *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*تحياتي*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> قوليله حاجة يابنتى
> احسن شكله بيخبط فى الحلل كدة
> ...


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالا مش تخافي يا قمر

وراكي راجل قصدي روزي هههههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *فيييييييييييين العضو الجديد*
> 
> *شكلي هتعصب علي اللي فات ههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه لا يا حبي اهدي كده ههههههههه

اطلبلك عصير تروقي دمك ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يونيو 2010)

*منور يا مايكل وحلقتك كانت مميزة *
*منتظرين العضو الجديد يا روزى*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههه
> مفتى الديار حضرتك​




*أينعم

عندك مانع :nunu0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وازعل ليه انشاء الله:t9:*
> *بلاش انت يا مايكل:smil8:*​




*:yaka:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا انسي مين يا حج ده انا فضيالك اهو
> 
> ههههههههههه استعدلي بقي :smil8: ههههههههه




*قبل ماتضربي قوليلي الاول​*


روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا باشا احرجتني ههههههههههههه




*اي خدمه يا روزي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فيييييييييييين العضو الجديد*
> *شكلي هتعصب علي اللي فات ههههههههههه*​





*حد بينده عليه :act31:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منور يا مايكل وحلقتك كانت مميزة *
> *منتظرين العضو الجديد يا روزى*
> ​




*ده نورك يا ديدي


شكرا ليكي ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

كنت منور يا مايكل
يلا وخليها علينا بقا

فى انتظار الضحية يووووووة قصدى الضيف
ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *كنتم مع العضو الجميل*
> 
> *مايكل*
> 
> ...



*
شكرا ليكي مره تانيه يا روزي


ومستني العضو الجديد عشان ارخم عليه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لا يا حبي اهدي كده ههههههههه
> 
> اطلبلك عصير تروقي دمك ههههههههههه


*ااااااااااااااه*
*هييييييييييييييييه *
*هاتي بقي30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *:yaka:​*


*بتسبح اسم ربك ولا ايه:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حد بينده عليه :act31:​*


*لا انت سمعك تقيييييييييييييييل:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كنت منور يا مايكل
> يلا وخليها علينا بقا
> 
> فى انتظار الضحية يووووووة قصدى الضيف
> ههههههههههه​



*
ايه التواضع ده يا سندريلا


ربنا يكون في عون الضحيه الجايه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ااااااااااااااه*
> *هييييييييييييييييه *
> *هاتي بقي30:*​


*
بتشبطي في اي حاجه كده علي طول

هاتلها حاجه يا روزي وسكتيها​*


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بتسبح اسم ربك ولا ايه:t30:*​



*لا يختي ببخرك من الحسد​*


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا انت سمعك تقيييييييييييييييل:t30:*​



*في الحاجات دي اكيد​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> ايه التواضع ده يا سندريلا
> 
> 
> ربنا يكون في عون الضحيه الجايه​*



اعمل اية فى طيبة قلبى بقا 

وبعدين انا مجبتش سيرة ضحايا
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليكي مره تانيه يا روزي*​
> 
> 
> *ومستني العضو الجديد عشان ارخم عليه*​


 

ههههههههههه اوك يا مايكل

هتنور


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> بتشبطي في اي حاجه كده علي طول
> 
> هاتلها حاجه يا روزي وسكتيها​**وانت مالك يا اخي:t30:*​
> ...



*وااااااااااااااااااااااضح اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

​ 
اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة ​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 

انهارده اختارت ليكم​ 
شخصية رقيقة جدا انا عن نفسي بحبها اوي ومواضيعها في الكتابات توضح انها شخصية متميزة​ 

اكيد طبعا عرفتوها​ 
ضيفتي وضيفة الاذاعة انهارده​ 

هيييييييييييييييي​ 

العضوه المباركه​ 

راجعة ليسوع​ 

اهلا وسهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر​ 







واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل​ 

فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة​ 
ومع ضيفتنا اللي منورة الاذاعة كلها​ 
راجعة ليسوع​ 
فابقوااااااا معنااااااااااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

*هيكون معايا في الحلقة بتاعة*

*راجعة ليسوع*

*المذيع المتألق دائما*


*مينا(( كيوبيد))*


*منور يا صديقي العزيز*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هيكون معايا في الحلقة بتاعة*
> 
> *راجعة ليسوع*
> 
> ...



دا نورك يا روزى

هتنورى يا راجعه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ​
> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة ​
> وضيف جديد​
> في​
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا روزي يا حبي 

ولو اني مكنتش بحب اتكلم عن نفسي 
ولكن امرك يا جميلة 
ومرسي علي كلام التقديم  الجميل جدا دة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> دا نورك يا روزى
> 
> هتنورى يا راجعه



*مرسي خالص يا مينا 
دا نورك اخي العزيز​*


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

*ولو اني قلت اني هتابع باستمرار بس لازم ادخل متاخره*

*احلى حاجه انك هتستضيفي ملكة الرومانسيه وقسم الكتابات الغاليه راجعه ليسوع *

*وكمان مننساش ان هينور الاذاعه الاخ كيوبيد اكيد هيكون لقاء محصلش *


*ربنا معاكي يا راجعه ويصبرك هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*في البداية نحب اننا نتعرف علي العسوله راجعه ليسوع*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*البرج*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟*

*ماهو لونك المفضل؟*

*ماهي فاكهتك المفضله؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل واكلتك المفضله؟*

*ايه استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*


*ماهي راجعه ليسوع في سطور مختصرة؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:*

*الحياه*

*الحب*

*الدموع*

*الفراق*


*ماهي شخصيتك هل اجتماعية ام انطوائية؟*

*ياتري راجعه ليسوع بتحب الضحك والهزار والا جد شوية؟*

*ياتري بتحبي الاطفال والتعامل معاهم والا مش اوي؟*

*هل راجعه ليسوع تعيش قصة حب؟*

*يلا يا حبي دول بداية*

*ولنا عوده مع زميلي العزيز مينا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2010)

اختيار موفق يا روزى
لان راجعة حقيقى من الشخصيات الزوق جداا
ويلا عشان نتعرف اكتر واكتر عليكى
وربنيا يعينك يا بنتى بقا
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ولو اني قلت اني هتابع باستمرار بس لازم ادخل متاخره*​
> 
> *احلى حاجه انك هتستضيفي ملكة الرومانسيه وقسم الكتابات الغاليه راجعه ليسوع *​
> *وكمان مننساش ان هينور الاذاعه الاخ كيوبيد اكيد هيكون لقاء محصلش *​
> ...


 

ههههههههه مش متأخره ولا حاجه يا حبي

ده احنا لسه في البداية

ويصبرها ها ماشي ماشي ههههههههههه هنتحاسب بعدين هههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ولو اني قلت اني هتابع باستمرار بس لازم ادخل متاخره*
> 
> *احلى حاجه انك هتستضيفي ملكة الرومانسيه وقسم الكتابات الغاليه راجعه ليسوع *
> 
> ...



*حبيبة قلبي باسم الصليب 
بموت فيكي 

مرسي خالص علي الكلام الجميل دة​*


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2010)

*اختى يالحبيبة رجعا
منورة الاذاعة والمنتدى كلة
لما شفت اسمك قلت اجى  كمشاهد
اصلى بعرفك كويس فى ردود ومشاركات ومواضيع
شخصية فنانة
ومحبوبة من الكل
ربنا يباركك ويذيدك من نعمتة ويسعد كل ايامك
*​


----------



## النور الجديد (7 يونيو 2010)

نورتي الاذاعة راجعة حبيبت قلبي
خذي بالك مذيعتنا روزي
ومذيعنا كيويبد دول مشاغبين جدا
وديري بالك منهم واديني حذرتك بقى
وان احتجتي لاي مساعده انا تحت امرك
وعفكرة انا بحبك جدااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

*روووووووزي انا كنت براجع المشاركات من الاول عشان اشوف انتي حد ورطك اقصد يعني *

*حد عمل معاكي لقاء بس لسا مكملتش *

*هكمل ولو عرفت انو محصلش صبرك عليا هههههههههههههههه*

*هعملك حلقه محصلتش كل الاساله اللي سالتيها من اول الموضوع هتطلع عليكي  هههههههههههههههههههه :blush2:*
​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *حبيبة قلبي باسم الصليب
> بموت فيكي
> 
> مرسي خالص علي الكلام الجميل دة​*



*حبيبتي الغاليه راجعه انتي اي كلام قليل بحقك *

*بكيفي لطفك واسلوبك الرائع اللي غامرا المنتدى فيه*

*وبصراحه بيكفي كمان اشعارك اللي كل ما بمر على واحد منها بيخطفني لعالمك الخاص *

*عنجد انتي من احلى الشخصيات بالمنتدى اللي فعلا انا بحبها كتيررررررر والك كامل محبتي واحترامي حبيبتي *
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *روووووووزي انا كنت براجع المشاركات من الاول عشان اشوف انتي حد ورطك اقصد يعني *​
> 
> *حد عمل معاكي لقاء بس لسا مكملتش *​
> *هكمل ولو عرفت انو محصلش صبرك عليا هههههههههههههههه*​
> *هعملك حلقه محصلتش كل الاساله اللي سالتيها من اول الموضوع هتطلع عليكي هههههههههههههههههههه :blush2:*​


 

ههههههههههههه يالهوي يا لهوي

الحمد لله اتعملتلي حلقه هههههههههههه:t30: وكمان صفحه 53 اي خناقه ههههههههههههه

شوفي ولو ناقص اسئلة مش اتسألتها هههههههههه

مش هجاوب بردو ههههههههههههه:t30: بس هيه مخصماكي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> نورتي الاذاعة راجعة حبيبت قلبي
> 
> خذي بالك مذيعتنا روزي
> ومذيعنا كيويبد دول مشاغبين جدا
> ...


 

هههههههههههه احنا مشاغبين 

ده احنا غلبانين خالص مالص ههههههههههه

رد عليها انت يا مينا عرفها اننا مظلومين هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اختى يالحبيبة رجعا*
> 
> *منورة الاذاعة والمنتدى كلة*
> *لما شفت اسمك قلت اجى كمشاهد*
> ...


 

منور يا جوجو


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يالهوي يا لهوي
> 
> الحمد لله اتعملتلي حلقه هههههههههههه:t30: وكمان صفحه 53 اي خناقه ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*موصلتش للصفحه لسا ويا خسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره*

*فاتني تلت اربع عمري :36_1_4:*

*بفكر اطعن في اللقاء واعمل واحد جديد بس بشرط اخلي كل اللي شاركو لغاية دلوقت يسالوكي  هههههههههههههههههههه *

*هيبقى لقاء عسل محصلش ههههههههههههههههه:love34:*


*بعدين هو انا اقدر على خصامك يا قمر انتي *

*بس برضو بفكر فيها ههههههههههههههههههههه:smil15:*
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موصلتش للصفحه لسا ويا خسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره*​
> 
> *فاتني تلت اربع عمري :36_1_4:*​
> *بفكر اطعن في اللقاء واعمل واحد جديد بس بشرط اخلي كل اللي شاركو لغاية دلوقت يسالوكي هههههههههههههههههههه *​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يا نهار الوان دول كتير اوي اوني اللي كانوا ضيوفي هههههههههههه

حرام عليكي ده انا كده هاخدلي شهر اسئلة واجوبه

انا احتج هههههههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *في البداية نحب اننا نتعرف علي العسوله راجعه ليسوع*
> 
> ...


*علي الرحب والسعة انتي ومينا وكل الحبايب هنا 

مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*منورة يا راجعة*
*بجد شخصية جميلة في كل حاجة*
*ربنا معاكي وتخلصي علي روزي قصدي تخلصي من روزي هههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا نهار الوان دول كتير اوي اوني اللي كانوا ضيوفي هههههههههههه
> 
> حرام عليكي ده انا كده هاخدلي شهر اسئلة واجوبه
> 
> انا احتج هههههههههههههههههه:t30:



*احنا عنا بالتربيه العسكريه كانو بيقولو *

*نفذ الامر ثم احتج عليه براحتك هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اختيار موفق يا روزى
> لان راجعة حقيقى من الشخصيات الزوق جداا
> ويلا عشان نتعرف اكتر واكتر عليكى
> وربنيا يعينك يا بنتى بقا
> ههههههههههههههههه​



*مرسي خالص يا سندريلا يا قمر 
انتي اللي زوق وعسولة خالص 

صليلي يا اوختي  في التثبيتة الحلوة دي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منور يا جوجو


*هاد نورك يالقمرة

*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا راجعة*
> *بجد شخصية جميلة في كل حاجة*
> *ربنا معاكي وتخلصي علي روزي قصدي تخلصي من روزي هههههههه*​



*مرسي يا روكا يا حبي 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر 

روزي  سكرة​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *علي الرحب والسعة انتي ومينا وكل الحبايب هنا​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي يا قمر *​


 

ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي الاجابات اللي كلها صراحة

منورانا يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اختيار موفق يا روزى​
> لان راجعة حقيقى من الشخصيات الزوق جداا
> ويلا عشان نتعرف اكتر واكتر عليكى
> وربنيا يعينك يا بنتى بقا
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا حبي

منورة


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا راجعة*
> 
> *بجد شخصية جميلة في كل حاجة*
> *ربنا معاكي وتخلصي علي روزي قصدي تخلصي من روزي هههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههه ماسي ماسي هههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اختى يالحبيبة رجعا
> منورة الاذاعة والمنتدى كلة
> لما شفت اسمك قلت اجى  كمشاهد
> اصلى بعرفك كويس فى ردود ومشاركات ومواضيع
> ...



*مرسي خالص اخي الحبيب جوجو 
دا نورك انت عزيزي

مرسي علي الكلام الجميل​*


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

*انا طلعت اكبر منك سبع شهور *

*بس انتي اطول مني بواحد سم *

*يعني ليا عندك اربع سم عالاقل هاتيهم ههههههههههه*

*وعلى فكره عشان انا عارفا ان روزي بخيله شويتين *

*جبتلك علبة بيبسي متوصى بيها ههههههههههههه*

*




*
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *احنا عنا بالتربيه العسكريه كانو بيقولو *​
> 
> *نفذ الامر ثم احتج عليه براحتك هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههه حاضر يا معلمي ههههههههههه

تحت امرك يا عسولتي


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا طلعت اكبر منك سبع شهور *​
> 
> *بس انتي اطول مني بواحد سم *​
> *يعني ليا عندك اربع سم عالاقل هاتيهم ههههههههههه*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه مش بخيلة خالص مالص

ههههههههههه هخاصمك تاني ده انتي لسه مصلحاني

يا وحشه هههههههههههههه


وااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

*وفي انتظار اسئلة المذيع المتميز*

*مينااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*فتابعونا بعد الفاصل*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> نورتي الاذاعة راجعة حبيبت قلبي
> خذي بالك مذيعتنا روزي
> ومذيعنا كيويبد دول مشاغبين جدا
> وديري بالك منهم واديني حذرتك بقى
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا حبيبة قلبي النور 
انا كمان بموت فيكي 

صليلي اعرف اجاوب ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي يا روكا يا حبي​*
> 
> *ربنا يخليكي يا قمر *​
> 
> *روزي سكرة *​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

انتي اللي سكره وعسوله كمان


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا طلعت اكبر منك سبع شهور *
> 
> *بس انتي اطول مني بواحد سم *
> 
> ...




*انتي عسولة خالص 

مرسي علي البيبسي يا حبي 
تصوري مكنتش واخدة بالي ان البيبسي علية اسمي 
مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه مش بخيلة خالص مالص
> 
> ههههههههههه هخاصمك تاني ده انتي لسه مصلحاني
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

* لا لا خلاص التوبه هههههههههههههه*

*مش هعيدها تاني *







*غير كل شويه ههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2010)

*راجعة هنا مش حد يصفر ويقول شاعرة المنتدى والابداع الشعرى هنا*
*روزى مش عاوزين اسئلة رومانسية عشان هى انسانة رقيقة حالمة  ورومانسية فعلا*
*يعنى اسئلتك من النوع دة هتجاوب بسهولة هههههه*
*عاوزين اسئلة رخمة ولو عاوزة مساعدة انا موجود والمتألق كيبوبيد موجود طبعا يسد*
*اى خدمةراجعة موصى عليكى اهو ههههههه يخدوا بالهم منك*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

*اتفضلي يا حبي*​ 
*جبتلك تفاح عشان بتحبيه*​ 
*وعشان بسم الصليب تسحب كلمه بخيله*​ 
*احسن هعض بعد كده*​ 
*بس هيه *​ 
*اديني حذرت ههههههههههههه*​ 
*



*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *لا لا خلاص التوبه هههههههههههههه*​
> *مش هعيدها تاني *​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه بقي كده طيب هعضك ههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

*كدة يا جرجس
بتسلطهم عليا
ههههههههههههههههههه

ماشي ماشي 
كلة هيخلص منك بعدين 
مرسي يا عزيزي علي الكلام الجميل​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *راجعة هنا مش حد يصفر ويقول شاعرة المنتدى والابداع الشعرى هنا*
> *روزى مش عاوزين اسئلة رومانسية عشان هى انسانة رقيقة حالمة ورومانسية فعلا*
> *يعنى اسئلتك من النوع دة هتجاوب بسهولة هههههه*
> *عاوزين اسئلة رخمة ولو عاوزة مساعدة انا موجود والمتألق كيبوبيد موجود طبعا يسد*
> *اى خدمةراجعة موصى عليكى اهو ههههههه يخدوا بالهم منك*


 

هههههههههههه يا باشا تنور بأي سؤال يخطر علي بالك اتفضل

اسأل يا جميل ولا يهمك

ههههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

*مرسي خالص علي التفاح يا روزي يا حبي 
لالالالالالا انتي مش بخيلة ابدا 

كدة تمام​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي خالص علي التفاح يا روزي يا حبي​*
> *لالالالالالا انتي مش بخيلة ابدا *​
> 
> *كدة تمام *​


 

هيه هيه ظهر الحق هههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2010)

*عدنا  مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق *

* ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله*.

 *الحياه مدرسه كبييره ونحن البشر تلاميذ فيها .. اذكرى لى 
اهم حدث فى الحياه غير مجرى حياتك ؟
*
 * التضحية عمل رائع نقدمه لمن يحتاج إلينا ... ونرفض التعامل به مع كل  شخص اناني  ...*

 * من الشخص الذي تضحي من أجله بكل رضى وسرور ؟ وفى المقابل من الشخص الذى ترفضى ان تقدمى له اقل تضحيه؟

*

 * الحياة فرص ... ومنها ما يصعب إستغلاله ...*

 * ماهي الفرصة التي كانت متاحة لكِ ولم تحسنى إستغلالها ؟*





 *لو اعطينكِ المايك لمدة 3 دقائق لتعبرى  فى كلماتى بسيطه  عن أغلى شخص  بحياتك ماذا ستقولى عنه ؟ ومن يكون ذلك الشخص؟*


 * الناس تسأل عن بعض ......... تشتاق وتحن لبعض*

 * وأنا وأنت للأسف ......... ما كنا حبينا بعض*

 * كل الامور تغيرت ......... وأيامنا الحلوة اختفت*

 * هل هناك شخص معين تريد راجعه توصيل هذا الكلام له ؟*


 *نحن نخطيء وقد نجرح بأخطائنا مشاعر قد لا يبرئ جرحها الزمن ونعتذر  ولكن  العذر قد يكون مرفوض*

 * في بعض الأحيان وبعض أخطائنا نتجاهلها وكأننا لم نرتكبها ...*

 * هل مر عليكى هذا الموقف ’’؟؟*

 * ومن هو هذا الشخص ؟؟*

 * وهل لديكى الشجاعه لتوجيه رسالة إعتذار خاصه له من خلال لقائنا  معكى  ؟؟؟*

 * وماذا ستـقولى له فيها ؟؟؟*


*▐**▐**▐**▐**دموع المرأه **▐**▐**▐**▐*



*سر عميق.. وبحر دافئ.. بل وفي أعين البعض هي زخات من العطر..وأحيانا هي  دموع التماسيح ، تناول كثير من الفلاسفة أقوال كثيرة عن دموع المرأة تعكس  رؤيتهم لها 

سنورد لكِ بعض الاقوال عن دموع المرأه ونترك لكِ التعليق*

* -لا تخدعك دموع المرأة ، فقد دربت عينيها على البكاء*


* -المرأة أسرع من الرجل في البكاء وكذلك هي أسرع منه في تذكر الأشياء التي من  أجلها ذرفت     دموعها*

* واخيرا اريد ان اعرف نظرتك لدموع الرجل ؟


*​*▐**▐**▐**الــــــــحـــــــ♥ــــــــــب **▐**▐**▐**▐*



 *هو ذلك الشعور الخفى الذى يتجول  فى كل مكان ويطوف الدنيا بحثا*​ *عن فرصتة المنتظرة ليداعب الأحساس
ويسحر  الأعين.. ويتسلل بهدوء مميت.. ويستقر فى غفلة من العقل ورغما عنك*​ *داخل تجاويف القلب....ليمتلك الروح  والوجدان... وليسيطر على كل كيان الأنسان.

سنورد لكى بعض الاقوال عن الحب ونترك التعليق لكِ

**قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع  ليصبح   صداقة*

*الحب  مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا   أرادت

**إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) .   .*
 *     إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة   عليك*​* 
**إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو  اذهب إلى طبيب      الأذن*
*     لتتأكد من أنك تسمع   جيداً*
​ 
 *نكتفى بهذه الاسئله ونترك المايك بعد الاجابه للزميله العزيزه روزى

فأبقووووووووو معناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
رجعااااااااااااااا منورة يا قمر
وشدى حيلك كدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا شوية وهعدى عليكى اسلم بشوية اسألة​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عدنا مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق *​
> 
> *ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله*.​
> *الحياه مدرسه كبييره ونحن البشر تلاميذ فيها .. اذكرى لى *
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا باشا

مذيع منور ومتألق

كنت منور الحلقة واسئلتك في الصميم يا ريس ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو​*
> *رجعااااااااااااااا منورة يا قمر*
> *وشدى حيلك كدا*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه تنوري يا قمراية

ربنا معاكي يا راجعه هههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2010)

*ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده
مش حد يشاور ولا ينده يقولى ا ن راجعه هنا 
منوررررررره يا راجعه بجد ومتاااااااااااااااااابعاكى *


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده*
> *مش حد يشاور ولا ينده يقولى ا ن راجعه هنا *
> *منوررررررره يا راجعه بجد ومتاااااااااااااااااابعاكى *


 

منورة يا دونا يا قمرررررررررررررررر


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2010)

شاعرة المنتدي الاولي منورة الاذاعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

> ههههههههههههه ماسي ماسي هههههههههههه:smil8:


*ماتمسي حد ماسكك ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماتمسي حد ماسكك ههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه حاضر

همشي عشان هناااااااااااام ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2010)

*روزى احييكى على اختيارك ضيف الحلقة راجعة ليسوع

راجعة من الشخصيات المميزة 
ومتابع

نورتى الاذاعة ياراجعة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عدنا  مره اخرى ومع ضيفة حلقتنا ومع هذا اللقاء الشيق *
> 
> *مرسي خالص يا مينا​** ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله*.
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا مينا علي الاسئلة الرهيبة دي 
انت مذيع ناجح جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*​


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

عاوزة اقول للراجعة 
انها منورة 

وانى بحبها بجد جدا جدا 




 



ومتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 






 
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0}


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> رجعااااااااااااااا منورة يا قمر
> وشدى حيلك كدا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا شوية وهعدى عليكى اسلم بشوية اسألة​*



*بنبوناية حبيبة قلبي 
منوراني يا جميلة 

المعين ربنا

انتي كمان يا صديقتي هتسالي هههههههههههههههه

طيب​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده
> مش حد يشاور ولا ينده يقولى ا ن راجعه هنا
> منوررررررره يا راجعه بجد ومتاااااااااااااااااابعاكى *



*دا نورك يا احلا دونا بالعالم

مرسي خالص يا حبي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> شاعرة المنتدي الاولي منورة الاذاعة



*ربنا يخليكي يا مرمر يا حبي 
المنتدي منور بوجودك يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *روزى احييكى على اختيارك ضيف الحلقة راجعة ليسوع
> 
> راجعة من الشخصيات المميزة
> ومتابع
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا مايكل 

نورتني اخي العزيز​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> عاوزة اقول للراجعة
> انها منورة
> 
> وانى بحبها بجد جدا جدا
> ...



*اهلا بيكي حبيبتي اسماشيل 
انا كمان بحبك  جدا 

نورتيني واهلا بيكي​*


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *بنبوناية حبيبة قلبي
> منوراني يا جميلة
> 
> المعين ربنا
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ممكن مش اسأل 
وكفاية اتفرج اتابع يا قمر
بس حساها متجيش لازم اثبت وجودى
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

> هههههههههه حاضر
> 
> همشي عشان هناااااااااااام ههههههههههههه:t30:


نامي احلام سميرة سعيد ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*انا ليا سؤال واحد*
*ليه اخترتي اسم راجعة ليسوع؟؟؟*​


----------



## zama (7 يونيو 2010)

أ / راجعة هنااااااااااا ..

بجد أنا مبسوط أوووووووووووووووووى للفرصة اللطيفة دى ..

الحقيقة الحياة فرص ، أنا أستحاالة أفوت فرصة ذهبية زى دى ..

عايز أسأل حضرتك _ بعد إذن روزى و كيوبيد _ كام سؤال ..

ممكن ؟؟ 

أوك يبئى ممكن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

1- ليييييييييه الحب ميتحولش لصداقة ؟؟

*برأيئ* إن الحب هو مرحلة أعمق من الصداقة ، لكن أنتهى الحب تموت المشاعر الحلوة ،

 ولا نحاول نحافظ على جزء منها فى علاقة جيدة أخرى ؟؟ 

منتظر رأئ حضرتك ..

2- لما والدتك أنتقلت ، بالتأكيد كانت مشاعرك غير جيدة 

*السؤال* : هل حضرتك شايفة إن الصرااااااااااااخ و البكاء بكثرة هى بمثابة (( أدوات تلك المواقف )) ولا 
(( أفعال تنفث عما نشعر به )) ولا (( عادات و تقاليد مش أكتر )) ولا (( تعبير صادق لأثبات الحب و الغلاوة )) ؟؟

منتظر إجابتك ..

*رأيئ* : أنه لا داعى من البكاء و أفضل أحتفظ بهدوئى جداً (( عن تجربة )) ..

 أشكرك جداً و نورتى ..


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2010)

من غير استأذان يا زاما انت سئلت خلاص ههههههههه
براحتك با حبيبى الاذاعه اذاعتك واللى مش عاجبه يشتيكينا ههههههههههه


----------



## zama (7 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> من غير استأذان يا زاما انت سئلت خلاص ههههههههه
> براحتك با حبيبى الاذاعه اذاعتك واللى مش عاجبه يشتيكينا ههههههههههه



و ماله يا حبيبى لازم نديك البرستيج بردو ..:hlp::hlp::hlp:

دا أنت حبيبى من أيااااااااااااااااااااااااام الجييييييييييييييييييييزة ..:t30::t30::t30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه كلها يا راجعا ليسوع

طبعا مكنتش عايز اجي وايدي فاضيه

بس كفايه عليكي البت روزي والحاج مينا دول كفايه 

وانا بحييكي يا روزي علي اختيارك الجميل لانسانه جميله فعلا

انا اعرف راجعا لسوع من فتره بجد انسانه بسيطه وجميله جدا

ربنا يخليلك اولادك وزوجك ويبارك حياتكم دائما

​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> و ماله يا حبيبى لازم نديك البرستيج بردو ..:hlp::hlp::hlp:
> 
> دا أنت حبيبى من أيااااااااااااااااااااااااام الجييييييييييييييييييييزة ..:t30::t30::t30:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه

ايون يمعلم يا بريستجيهاتك يا زاما


----------



## سور (8 يونيو 2010)

معلش فتحت الراديو متاخر
بس قرأت الحلقه من اولها
فرحت جدا لما لقيت ضيفة الحلقه الرقيقه راجعه ليسوع
مش عارفه يا روزى انتى بتقرى افكارنا
وبتعرفى احنا بنحب مين وعايزين نتعرف قوى عليه ازاى
بس مش حرام عليكم كده 
ده الضيف مش بيبقى قادر عليكى لوحدك
كمان تجيبى معاكى مينا وطعلت اسئلته كمان فى الجون
ربنا يكون فى عونك راجعه ويقويكى 
متابعه علشان بحبك جدا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ممكن مش اسأل
> وكفاية اتفرج اتابع يا قمر
> بس حساها متجيش لازم اثبت وجودى
> هههههههههههههههههههه​*



*هههههههههههههه
ماشي يا حبي 
براحتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا ليا سؤال واحد*
> *ليه اخترتي اسم راجعة ليسوع؟؟؟*​



*هو تقدري تقولي دة حالي 
لاني حسيت اني فترة بعدت عن ربنا وبعدين رجعت لة تاني ولسة بحاول وكلنا بنحاول في طريقنا للرجوع لربنا 
بحس ان تقصيرنا في الخدمة بعد عن ربنا وقلة التناول من الاسرار المقدسة بعد عن ربنا وقلة دراسة الكتاب المقدس بعد عن ربنا وعدم اقتناء الفضايل بعد عن ربنا ولازم كلنا نرجع لة 
اتمني اكون جاوبتك يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / راجعة هنااااااااااا ..
> 
> بجد أنا مبسوط أوووووووووووووووووى للفرصة اللطيفة دى ..
> 
> ...


*مرسي خالص يا مينا علي مشاركتك الجميلة جدا 
وبجد انا سعيدة جدا اني معاكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *هو تقدري تقولي دة حالي
> لاني حسيت اني فترة بعدت عن ربنا وبعدين رجعت لة تاني ولسة بحاول وكلنا بنحاول في طريقنا للرجوع لربنا
> بحس ان تقصيرنا في الخدمة بعد عن ربنا وقلة التناول من الاسرار المقدسة بعد عن ربنا وقلة دراسة الكتاب المقدس بعد عن ربنا وعدم اقتناء الفضايل بعد عن ربنا ولازم كلنا نرجع لة
> اتمني اكون جاوبتك يا قمر​*


*تمام يا قمر*
*ربنا معاكي*
*وممكن بقي انط عليكي تاني لو جالي سؤال كده:t30:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها يا راجعا ليسوع
> 
> طبعا مكنتش عايز اجي وايدي فاضيه
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا مايكل بجد انت نورتني وسعيدة جدااااااااا
بكلامك الجميل اخي العزيز 

الرب يبارك حياتك عزيزي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> معلش فتحت الراديو متاخر
> بس قرأت الحلقه من اولها
> فرحت جدا لما لقيت ضيفة الحلقه الرقيقه راجعه ليسوع
> مش عارفه يا روزى انتى بتقرى افكارنا
> ...



*حبيبة قلبي وروحي سور 
منوراني يا قمر 

انا كمان بموت فيكي يا حبي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تمام يا قمر*
> *ربنا معاكي*
> *وممكن بقي انط عليكي تاني لو جالي سؤال كده:t30:*​



*اوكي يا جميلة 
علي الرحب والسعة يا حبي 
بس بالراحة عليا 
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يونيو 2010)

هي الحلقه لسه شغاله ولا ايه
علي العموم
منورة يا راجعة
بجد شخصية جميلة في كل حاجة​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

*انا جيت وقولت اسلم بكام سؤال كدا

بما انك صديقتى :smil11:



راجعة كلها على بعضها تتحب
بس اية اكتر حاجة بتحبيها فى نفسك ؟

وجهى رسالة الى 10 اعضاء هنا فى المنتدى ؟

 الكلمات دى بالنسبه ليكى ايه :




- الكتاب المقدس

-الحياه 

-الاصدقاء

-الحب

-السلام

-الصبر

-الطبيعة 


-الموسيقى 


اكتر عضو بتعجبك مواضيعة ؟

تقولى لمين الكلمات دى

بحبك

حياتى من غيرك متتعش

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك

انت صديقى الحقيقى 


حبيبتى دول حاجة صغننة كدا
ههههههههههههههههههههه قولت لازم ارحب بصديقتى 
:34ef::34ef:​*


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة يا قمرررر*
*والله يكون فى عونك بجد *
*كل دى نااااس بتسأل هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هي الحلقه لسه شغاله ولا ايه
> علي العموم
> منورة يا راجعة
> بجد شخصية جميلة في كل حاجة​



*اهلا بيكي يا جوفاني يا قمر 

مرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل يا جميلة 
الموضوع منور بوجودك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيت وقولت اسلم بكام سؤال كدا
> 
> بما انك صديقتى :smil11:
> اهلا بصديقتي وانتيمتي​
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا حبي 
دامت محبتنا يا قمر *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا قمرررر*
> *والله يكون فى عونك بجد *
> *كل دى نااااس بتسأل هههههههههههههههههه*



*اهلا ميسو الجميلة 

الاذاعة منورة بيكي يا قمر 

نورتي يا حبي​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / راجعة هنااااااااااا ..
> 
> بجد أنا مبسوط أوووووووووووووووووى للفرصة اللطيفة دى ..
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا زاما خد راحتك يا جميل

البيت بيتك هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> من غير استأذان يا زاما انت سئلت خلاص ههههههههه
> براحتك با حبيبى الاذاعه اذاعتك واللى مش عاجبه يشتيكينا ههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه يا جااااااااااااااامد هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها يا راجعا ليسوع​*
> 
> *طبعا مكنتش عايز اجي وايدي فاضيه*​
> *بس كفايه عليكي البت روزي والحاج مينا دول كفايه *​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه منور يا حج مايكل

وخلاص بقي انت عديت المرحله دي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا قمرررر*
> *والله يكون فى عونك بجد *
> *كل دى نااااس بتسأل هههههههههههههههههه*


 

هههههههههههه اهااااااااااا هي عسوله وحبايبها كتير


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*نستكمل الحوار مع الجميلة*

*راجعة ليسوع*

*عايزه اعرف امتي تحسي انك وحيده؟*

*ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي تفرح راجعه ليسوع وكمان ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تضايقك؟*

*ماهي شخصيتك هل اجتماعية ام انطوائية؟*

*امتي حسيتي انك مجروحه؟*

*امتي دموع راجعه ليسوع تنزل؟*

*هل ظلمتي شخص في يوم من الايام؟*

*وهل اتظلمتي من شخص في يوم من الايام؟*

*ماهي الهدية اللي جاتلك وفرحتي بيها جدا؟*

*ماهي امنياتك واحلامك للمستقبل؟*

*رساله حب توجهيها لشخص علي الهوا مباشرة*

*ماهي الرساله يعني هتقولي فيها ايه وهتبعتيها لمين؟*


*كمان عايزاكي توجهي رسالة عتاب لشخص *

*ياتري هتقولي فيها ايه؟*


*نصيحه توجهيها لشخص عزيز علي قلبك*

*تقوليله ايه فيها؟*



*يلا يا حبي جاوبي*

*ولنا عوده*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *نستكمل الحوار مع الجميلة*
> 
> ...


*مرسي خالص يا حبي علي الاسئلة الجميلة دي 
يا رب اكون ضيفة خفيفة مش تقيلة *


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا حبي علي الاسئلة الجميلة دي *
> *يا رب اكون ضيفة خفيفة مش تقيلة *


 

انتي فعلا يا حبيبتي ضيفة خفيفة ورقيقة موووووووووووت

منورة الاذاعة كلها


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري*

*احب اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*وبقالك كام سنه في المنتدي؟*

*مين اكتر الاعضاء اللي ساعدوكي عند دخولك للمنتدي؟*

*مين اعز اصدقاء ليكي من المنتدي؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتتابعي كل جديد فيها؟*

*اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجه؟*

*اوصفيلي يومك بيمر ازاي؟*

*بتنامي كام ساعه في اليوم؟*

*ايه اكتر مكان في البيت دايما بتحبي تكوني فيه لوحدك؟*

*ايه اكتر شئ في زوجك شدك ليه؟*

*وبردو ايه اكتر شئ حبه فيكي زوجك؟*

*كم عدد اطفالك ومين اللي بتحسي انه شبهك في الطباع؟*

*بتقضي ازاي وقت فراغك؟*

*ماهي احب الاكلات اللي دايما بيحبوها من ايدك؟*

*ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي زورتيها وعجبتك جدا؟*

*ياتري في مكان نفسك تروحيه لاول مره؟*

*هل كان ليكي حلم ولم يتحقق حتي الان؟*

*لو يرجع بيكي الزمن ايه الشئ اللي كنتي هتعمليه وايه اللي كنتي هتمتنعي عن عمله؟*

*نفسك تغيري وتجددي من حياتك والا كده كويس؟*

*ماهي هواياتك بجانب المنتدي طبعا؟*

*عارفه انا رخمه في اسئلتي لكن معرفش بقي قدام الكاميرا كله بيطلع هههههههههههههه*

*تابعونااااااااااااااااا بعد الرد من العسوله*

*راجعة ليسوع*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انتي فعلا يا حبيبتي ضيفة خفيفة ورقيقة موووووووووووت
> 
> منورة الاذاعة كلها



*مرسي خالص يا حبي 
انتي عسولة قوي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري*
> 
> *احب اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*
> 
> ...


*مرسي خالص يا روزي يا حبي علي الاستضافة الجميلة دي 
واعتقوني بقة ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

> *مين اكتر الاعضاء اللي ساعدوكي عند دخولك للمنتدي؟
> 
> دونا وتينا وكليمو وفراشة
> مين اعز اصدقاء ليكي من المنتدي؟
> ...




*ياحبيبتى انتى صديقة واخت رقيقة وجميلة
اوووووووووى​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه منور يا حج مايكل
> 
> وخلاص بقي انت عديت المرحله دي ههههههههههه





*من غير ماتقولي يا حاجه روزي :t30:

كوبس اني عديت المرحله دي وانا سليم

وارحمي راجعا ليسوع شويه بلاش رخامه​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا حبي​*
> 
> *انتي عسولة قوي *​


 

اهو انتي بقي ههههههههههه

انتي بجد اللي زي العسل ورقيقة موووووووووت


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا روزي يا حبي علي الاستضافة الجميلة دي​*
> *واعتقوني بقة ههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي خلاص دي اخر فقره


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من غير ماتقولي يا حاجه روزي :t30:​*
> 
> *كوبس اني عديت المرحله دي وانا سليم*​
> 
> *وارحمي راجعا ليسوع شويه بلاش رخامه*​


 

ههههههههههه الله بقي

كلكم عليا والا ايه ههههههههههه:smil8:

حاضر يا سيدي ماشي كلامك عشان تعرف بس ان قلبي طيب ههههههههههه:hlp::t30:


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره*

*عايزه اعرف مين شفيعك؟*

*ايه اكتر مزمور محبب لقلبك؟*

*ياتري بتصلي باستمرار؟*

*امتي اخر مره اعترفتي فيها؟*

*بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟*

*ماهي مدي علاقتك بربنا؟*


*كلمه توجهيها لزوجك واولادك علي الهوا مباشرة تقوليلهم ايه؟*


*لمن تهدي هذه الصور:*

*




*








وفي النهاية يا قمر بتمني ان تكون اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة عجبتك

وعايزه اعرف رأيك فيها؟


نورتي الاذاعة كلها بكلامك الجميل ويارب مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة بس بجد انتي شخصية جميلة وتتحب بسرعه

بتمنالك كل حب وسعاده

واسيبك بقي تختمي الحلقة بشعر جميل من كتاباتك هدية لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره*
> 
> *عايزه اعرف مين شفيعك؟*
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص 
انا استمتعت جدا هنا 

بشكرك جدا يا روزي يا حبيبة قلبي *


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2010)

*نورتى الاذاعة راجعة ليسوع

وبجد خواطرك جمييييييييلة جداااااا جداااااا تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2010)

*منتظرين الضيف الجديد انشاءالله ياروزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي خالص *
> *انا استمتعت جدا هنا *
> 
> *بشكرك جدا يا روزي يا حبيبة قلبي *


 

ميرسي ليكي انتي يا حبيبتي

انتي اللي كلك رقة وطيبة

انا استمتعت معاكي جدا

نورتي يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منتظرين الضيف الجديد انشاءالله ياروزى​*


 

حاضر يا مايكل

من عنيا يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

وبكده نكون وصلنا لنهاية حلقتنا اليوم

مع الجميلة

راجعة ليسوع


بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير مع حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## zama (9 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا زاما خد راحتك يا جميل
> 
> البيت بيتك هههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا رب يا روزى يخليكى لينا ، دايما بترفعى من روحى المعدنية ..:hlp::hlp:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا خلى بالك غيروا أسمه بئى أسمه (( مصر النهاردا )) بدل (( البيت بيتك )) :t30::t30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا رب يا روزى يخليكى لينا ، دايما بترفعى من روحى المعدنية ..:hlp::hlp:
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه بجد طيب نخليها مصر بكره وبعده ههههههههههههههههه اهو تغيير بردو

والا ايه رأيك هههههههههههه


----------



## zama (9 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا مينا علي مشاركتك الجميلة جدا
> وبجد انا سعيدة جدا اني معاكم​*




أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## zama (9 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بجد طيب نخليها مصر بكره وبعده ههههههههههههههههه اهو تغيير بردو
> 
> والا ايه رأيك هههههههههههه



رأيئ ، ههههههههههههههههههههه ..

هو فى رأى بعد رأى البنات ؟؟ 

الرأى رأيك يا روزى باشا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليكوا  .. 

ألحق أستخبا .. :t17::t17:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> رأيئ ، ههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> هو فى رأى بعد رأى البنات ؟؟
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالا مش تستخبي هنجيبك بردو هههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يونيو 2010)

*راجعة منورة الاذاعة يا جميل
واكيد حتكون حلقة حلوة ومميزة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا  بيكم في حلقة جديدة*

*وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*انهارده بقي معايا ضيف متميز جدا*

*ومحاور مبدع في كل شئ*

*دايما منور المنتيد ومشاركاته كلها حكمه وعقل*

*شخص محترم جدا *

*حبيت انه يكون معانا انهارده*

*عشان نتعرف عليه عن قرب *


*ضيفي وضيف الاذاعه انهارده*

*هو*

*المحاور النشيط*


*ابن الملك*


*اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا ومنور الاذاعه *

*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*


*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع *
*ابن الملك*

*فتابعوناااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

*هيكون معايا في حلقة اليوم*

*المذيع الجميل*

*كيوبيد*

*انتظروه وانتظروا اسئلته المميزة جدا*​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

منور يا ااااااااابن  الملك ..

و النبى أنت منوووووووور ..


----------



## النور الجديد (10 يونيو 2010)

اخي ابن الملك نورت الاذاعة 
بطلتك الجميلة وربنا معاك بقى
روزي و كيوبيد الكل على البطل 
بس انا عارفه ابن الملك راح يخلص حاله 
منكم يعين الي الي لازم تكونوا حذرين منه
المره دي مش هو ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

هو سؤال صغير ، بلا هدف ..

أنت بتحب الجبنة الفلامنك ؟؟

أنا بسميها الجبنة الصاااااااابون لأنها ناعمة أوووووووووووووووى ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> منور يا ااااااااابن الملك ..
> 
> و النبى أنت منوووووووور ..


 

هههههههههههه والنبي انت عسل يا زاما ههههههههههه

وشكلك هتنور قريب هههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اخي ابن الملك نورت الاذاعة
> 
> بطلتك الجميلة وربنا معاك بقى
> روزي و كيوبيد الكل على البطل
> ...


 

هههههههههههه مش تخافي يا قمر

احنا جامدين اوووووووووي هههههههههههه

منوره يا حبي


----------



## besm alslib (10 يونيو 2010)

*ولكم اخونا الغالي ابن الملك في الاذاعه *

*بس يا خساره معتقدش ان روزي ولا الاخ الغالي كيوبيد هيسدو معاك *

*كونك محاور  قدير يعني هههههههههه*

*فمش هقولك الله يعينك ههههههههههههههه*


*روزي متنسيش المشاريب مااااااشي*
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ولكم اخونا الغالي ابن الملك في الاذاعه *​
> 
> *بس يا خساره معتقدش ان روزي ولا الاخ الغالي كيوبيد هيسدو معاك *​
> *كونك محاور قدير يعني هههههههههه*​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه حاضر من عنيا :smil8: ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يونيو 2010)

*عدنااااا  معكم ومع ضيف حلقتنا المميز جدا ابن الملك*

* ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله ونتمنى نتعرف عليك اكتر*


* اسمك الحقيقى 
( لو مش عاوز تقول نظرا ان العين عليك مفيش مشكله بس عادى يعنى نكتفى بذكر الاسم ثلاثى**:hlp:** )*

* سنك *

* الدراسه*

* عملك *

* اين تعيش *

* تاريخ ميلادك*

* برجك *

* اكتلك المفضله وايضا المشروب المفضل*

* الالوان المفضله*

* كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومن اقربهم اليك*



* **********************

* حينما نبحر فى دروب الحياه نجد من يسمعنا ونستهوى الكلام معه*
* نستمتع معه باللقاء والحديث ، نبوح له بكل ما لدينا ولا نخفى عليه شىء فهو الصديق الحقيقى .*

* من هو الصديق الحقيقى لك؟*



* من بينا مشاغل الحياه نجد فى الجنس اللطيف ما يثير اهتمامنا  فنبحث فيه عن صفات  تتوافق معنا ، صفات نفتقدها ونحلم بها ، ولكن لن نكتفى بتلك الصفات بل نذهب بخيالنا الى ما هو اعمق وابعد لعلها تكون فتاة احلامنا*


* فما هى الصفات التى تشد انتباهك لفتاه؟*

*وايضا اذكر لى بعض الصفات التى اذا وجدتها فى الفتاه تجعلك دائم النفور منها ؟*


*وبما أن الاخت بسم الصليب ( ام جورج ) بتشك فى قدرات المذيعين  ( روزى و كيوبيد )*
*
وعد خاص جدا منى لجميع متابعى اذاعة منتديات الكنيسه العربيه بأن هذه الحلقه ستكون من اجرأ حلقات الاذاعه .:t33:*

*بعد الرد اترك المايك للمذيعه المتألقه روزى *

*فااااااااااااااااااااابقو معناااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عدنااااا معكم ومع ضيف حلقتنا المميز جدا ابن الملك*​
> 
> *ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله ونتمنى نتعرف عليك اكتر*​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه يا جامد انت يا رافع راسنا عاليا ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

*ومازلنا في انتظار*

*المحاور المتميز*

*ابن الملك*


*وادي مشروب اهو قبل الحوار ما يبدأ*

*عشان بسم الصليب موصيه علي المشاريب هههههههههههه*

*




*​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*منور الاذاعة استاذنا العزيز ابن الملك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*منور ابن الملك*
*وربنا معاك في الامتحانات وبالتوفيق*​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه والنبي انت عسل يا زاما ههههههههههه
> 
> وشكلك هتنور قريب هههههههههههههه:t30:



هنور قريب !!

هو أنا كنت منور بعييييييييييييييييد ولا أيييييييييييييه ؟؟ :t30::t30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> هنور قريب !!
> 
> هو أنا كنت منور بعييييييييييييييييد ولا أيييييييييييييه ؟؟ :t30::t30:


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا اقصد ليك يوم معانا هنا

عشان نقوم بالواجب معاك ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يونيو 2010)

يجماعه ابن الملك عنده امتحان بكره ياريت كلنا نصليله وهو هيكون موجود معانا بكره بأذن المسيح​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

اووووووووووووك

ربنا معاه ومش هيترحم بكره بعد الامتحان هههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا مينا علي الاخبار 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2010)

*ابن الملك ده راجل بوب و معلم و منور الاذاعة *
*




*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *ابن الملك ده راجل بوب و معلم و منور الاذاعة *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه كده عيني عينك 

وعلي الهوا مباشرة هههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2010)

> ههههههههههه كده عيني عينك
> 
> وعلي الهوا مباشرة هههههههههههههه


*اخواااااااااااااااااات بس*
*متفهميناش غلط هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *اخواااااااااااااااااات بس*
> *متفهميناش غلط هههههههههههههههههه*


 

ههههههههههه اه اوعي تفهمني صح ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

> منور يا ااااااااابن الملك ..





> هو سؤال صغير ، بلا هدف ..
> 
> أنت بتحب الجبنة الفلامنك ؟؟
> 
> ...


متشكر يا زاما .
دا نورك بس انت مش واخد بالك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اخي ابن الملك نورت الاذاعة ​
> 
> بطلتك الجميلة وربنا معاك بقى
> روزي و كيوبيد الكل على البطل
> ...


*



ولكم اخونا الغالي ابن الملك في الاذاعه 

بس يا خساره معتقدش ان روزي ولا الاخ الغالي كيوبيد هيسدو معاك 

كونك محاور قدير يعني هههههههههه

فمش هقولك الله يعينك ههههههههههههههه


روزي متنسيش المشاريب مااااااشي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
​
ايه ده ......... دا انا غلبااااااان ..!!! 
هههههههه

نورتونى يا النور الجديد ويا بسم الصليب .. 
*بس على فكرة يا بسم الصليب  انتى قلتى مشاريب .. بس انا متقدمليش غير مشروب واحد بس  .. :closedeye*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

متشكر يا روزى جدا على المشروب ...... 
بس انا عندى حساسية من الفراولة معندكيش مانجة :t30: ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

> *ابن الملك ده راجل بوب و معلم و منور الاذاعة *



حبيبى يا فادى

احلى بوسة لاحلى كريتك فى الدنيا :t4:


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

> ههههههههههه كده عيني عينك
> 
> وعلي الهوا مباشرة هههههههههههههه


يا فضيحتى .. هو انتى ابتديتى تذيعى ... !!!!!
اسحبها يا فادى وابعتها على الخاص


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منور الاذاعة استاذنا العزيز ابن الملك​*


ربنا يخليك لينا يا باشا ..


بس مدام قلت استاذ ..
يبقى خلاص .. مش هرد على اى حد يقول ابن الملك حاف .. لازم يا استاذ يا أما حضرتك يا أما مش هرد :beee:

هههههههه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منور ابن الملك*
> 
> *وربنا معاك في الامتحانات وبالتوفيق*​


 ربنا يخليكى لينا  يا باشا ..
بس مش عارف ليه يا روكا حاسس ان الدعوة دى جات متأخرة شوية 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

> *عدنااااا معكم ومع ضيف حلقتنا المميز جدا ابن الملك *
> *ونبدء مع بعض الاسئله ونتمنى نتعرف عليك اكتر*​*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ايه ده ......... دا انا غلبااااااان ..!!!
> هههههههه
> 
> نورتونى يا النور الجديد ويا بسم الصليب ..
> *بس على فكرة يا بسم الصليب انتى قلتى مشاريب .. بس انا متقدمليش غير مشروب واحد بس .. :closedeye*


 

هههههههههههههه لسه بقي الباقية تأتي

كله جاي ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> متشكر يا روزى جدا على المشروب ......
> بس انا عندى حساسية من الفراولة معندكيش مانجة :t30: ؟؟


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا باشا من عنيا

بس كده ههههههههههههه حالا هيكون عندك العصير بس بعد الاسئلة هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> حبيبى يا فادى
> 
> احلى بوسة لاحلى كريتك فى الدنيا :t4:


 

احم احم هههههههههههه

نحن هنااااااااااااااااااا

هوب تم التصوير هههههههههههههههه:heat:


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> يا فضيحتى .. هو انتى ابتديتى تذيعى ... !!!!!
> اسحبها يا فادى وابعتها على الخاص


 

ههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا خلاص دي نزلت في الاهرام والاخبار والجمهوريه هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## *koki* (12 يونيو 2010)

مين معاكم دلوقتى


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ربنا يخليك لينا يا باشا ..
> 
> 
> بس مدام قلت استاذ ..
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه قال حاف قال

طيب ماينفعش بعيش هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه عك براحتك الاذاعه تحت امرك

منور الاذاعه كلها

فاصل سريع ونستكمل الحلقة


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مين معاكم دلوقتى


 

معانا ابن الملك يا كوكي


----------



## *koki* (12 يونيو 2010)

امممممممممممممممممممممم
مترحموش بقى مش لازم اوصى


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممم
> مترحموش بقى مش لازم اوصى


 

هههههههههه عيب من غير توصيه يا قمر

احنا هنقوم بالواجب وزياده ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ربنا يخليكى لينا  يا باشا ..
> بس مش عارف ليه يا روكا حاسس ان الدعوة دى جات متأخرة شوية
> ههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ليه بس يا ابن الملك؟*​


----------



## ponponayah (13 يونيو 2010)

*ابن الملك
منور الاذاعة الله يكون فى عونك
معاك اتنين ههههههههههههه
بلاش اكمل لحسن اضرب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يونيو 2010)

*ابن الملك هنا وانا معرفش

مش تقولوا عشان يبقوا 3 مذيعين مش 2

اخبارك ايه ياجميل

وايه شعورك وانت امام ميكرفون روزي ومينا

منور الاذاعه ياجميل

وربنا معاك ويوفقك في امتحاناتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ابن الملك​*
> *منور الاذاعة الله يكون فى عونك*
> *معاك اتنين ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بلاش اكمل لحسن اضرب*​


 

هههههههه ايوه اسكتي احسن هههههههههه

منورة يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ابن الملك هنا وانا معرفش​*
> 
> *مش تقولوا عشان يبقوا 3 مذيعين مش 2*​
> *اخبارك ايه ياجميل*​
> ...


 

هههههههههه منور يا مايكل


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*عايزه اعرف ايه هي شخصية ابن الملك في سطور مختصره؟*

*ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟*

*امتي تحس انك وحيد رغم ان حواليك ناس؟*

*مامدي علاقتك بربنا؟*


*لو شخص جرحك اوي ياتري بتتعامل معاه ازاي؟*

*هل ابن الملك ظلم شخص في يوم من الايام؟*

*وكمان عايزه اعرف يا تري اتظلمت من شخص في يوم من الايام؟*

*هل ابن الملك يعيش حاليا قصة حب؟*

*وعايزه اعرف حبيت كام مره في حياتك؟ ههههههههه بما ان الشباب ليهم مغامرات عظيمه*

*ايه اكتر مكان بتحس فيه براحه لما تزوره؟*

*ياتري ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحه لاول مره؟*


*اعترف سريعا عملت ايه في الامتحان اللي كان عندك ؟ ههههههههه*

*يلا جاوب دول ولنا عوددددددده*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممم
> مترحموش بقى مش لازم اوصى


متشكر على مرورك ..
وعلى توصيتك يا كوكى ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

*



ربنا يخليكى لينا يا باشا ..
بس مش عارف ليه يا روكا حاسس ان الدعوة دى جات متأخرة شوية 
ههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ليه بس يا ابن الملك؟*​


الواحد مش مركز اصله فى اى حاجة ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ابن الملك​*
> *منور الاذاعة الله يكون فى عونك*
> *معاك اتنين ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بلاش اكمل لحسن اضرب*​


متشكر جدا على كلامك .. 
*بس احنا مبنخفش *... أوى يعنى 
ههههههه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

> *ابن الملك هنا وانا معرفش
> 
> مش تقولوا عشان يبقوا 3 مذيعين مش 2
> اخبارك ايه ياجميل
> ...


​
باشا .. ربنا يخليك لينا .​بالنسبة لشعورى امام الميكرفون .. انا حاسس انى عايز انام :a4:​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

> هههههههه ايوه اسكتي احسن هههههههههه
> 
> منورة يا حبي


هو فى ضرب بجد .. 
لأااااااااا انا مش ناقص :vava:


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

> *عدنااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *عايزه اعرف ايه هي شخصية ابن الملك في سطور مختصره؟*



واحد بسيط جدا .. وابسط مما يتخيل اى حد .. بحب الهدوء ومبطقش الزحمة . 
بأدور على الحنان والمحبة من الناس . لأنى بحتاجها كتير .
بكره الظلم . ومبستحملش الجهل .



> *ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟*



ابقى رجل ناجح عمليا .. ومفيد للى حوليا . 
ابقى رجل دارس وذو علم كبير فى المجال الدينى .



> *امتي تحس انك وحيد رغم ان حواليك ناس؟*



كل الوقت. 



> *مامدي علاقتك بربنا؟*



متقلبة ..
احيانا بتبقى عالية جدا .. واحيانا بتبقى فى الحضيض


> *لو شخص جرحك اوي ياتري بتتعامل معاه ازاي؟*



لو ميعرفش انه جرحنى .. هاكلمه واوضحله .. وبعدين اسيبه وامشى .
ولو قاصد .. غالبا مبتكلمش .. بمشى على طول.



> *هل ابن الملك ظلم شخص في يوم من الايام؟*



اكيد .
بس ايام كنت غير ناضج فيها بالدرجة الكافية .

بس ده مش من طبيعتى .



> *وكمان عايزه اعرف يا تري اتظلمت من شخص في يوم من الايام؟*



كتير قوى 



> *هل ابن الملك يعيش حاليا قصة حب؟*



لأ 



> *وعايزه اعرف حبيت كام مره في حياتك؟ ههههههههه بما ان الشباب ليهم مغامرات عظيمه*



حب طفولى : 2
حب حقيقى : 1



> *ايه اكتر مكان بتحس فيه براحه لما تزوره؟*



لما اكون فى كنيسة فاضية .. لوحدى . 



> *ياتري ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحه لاول مره؟*



مفيش حاجة فى ذهنى .. مش قلتلك بسيط  .
لكن بعد عصر المخ .. احب اروح قبر المسيح يوم سبت النور .
*



اعترف سريعا عملت ايه في الامتحان اللي كان عندك ؟ ههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*بصى .. يا أما هنقص درجة .. يا أما درجة ونصف .
ههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة : متوسط



> *يلا جاوب دول ولنا عوددددددده*



تم بحمد الله .


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2010)

> حب طفولى : 2
> حب حقيقى : 1


*ده رقم قياسى هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هو فى ضرب بجد ..
> لأااااااااا انا مش ناقص :vava:


 

ههههه لا مش تخاف هرحمك عشان امتحاناتك


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> واحد بسيط جدا .. وابسط مما يتخيل اى حد .. بحب الهدوء ومبطقش الزحمة .
> بأدور على الحنان والمحبة من الناس . لأنى بحتاجها كتير .
> بكره الظلم . ومبستحملش الجهل .
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اه لكن لنا عوده مره اخري


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااااااااااا*


*بما انك حبيت حب حقيقي مره واحده*

*فكان ليا بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص هذا الموضوع*

*ايه اكتر شئ حبيته في حبيبتك؟*

*ليه الحب ده ماستمرش ؟*

*ياتري بتفتكرها دايما والا اعتبرته ماضي لازم يتنسي؟*

*لو جاتلك الفرصه لارجاع حبك الحقيقي ده هتستغل الفرصه والا هتعمل ايه؟*

*ايه رأيك في البنات عموما يعني ايه اكتر المميزات اللي بتعجبك في البنت؟*

*وكمان ايه السلبيات اللي بتحس انها موجوده في معظم البنات؟*

*لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:*

*وحشتني*

*مش هنساك*

*بتمني رجوعك*

*ليه مش بتسأل عليا*


*نصيحه توجيهها لشخص عزيز علي قلبك ياتري مين الشخص ده وهتنصحه تقوله ايه؟*

*كمان عايزاك توجه عتاب لشخص تقوله ايه دلوقتي علي الهوا؟*


*كفاية عليك كده هههههههه*

*ولناااااااااااا عوده*

*فابقوا معناااااااااا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

منور يا ابن الملك
وربنا يوفقك فى امتحاناتك
وبالراحة على الواد ياروزى
مش كفاية عليه صيدلة هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منور يا ابن الملك​
> وربنا يوفقك فى امتحاناتك
> وبالراحة على الواد ياروزى
> 
> مش كفاية عليه صيدلة هههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههه اوك يا قمر


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

> منور يا ابن الملك
> وربنا يوفقك فى امتحاناتك
> وبالراحة على الواد ياروزى
> مش كفاية عليه صيدلة هههههههه​



​متشكر يا سندريلا . ربنا يخليك لينا يا باشا .
حلو التوقيع على فكرة .. ههههههههه ( زى خدمة سلفنى شكرا )​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

*



عدناااااااااااااااااااا



بما انك حبيت حب حقيقي مره واحده

فكان ليا بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص هذا الموضوع

ايه اكتر شئ حبيته في حبيبتك؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش عارف .. كل حاجة
* 
*



ليه الحب ده ماستمرش ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

يمكن المشكلة منى .. او منها .
مش عارف برضوا .*



> *ياتري بتفتكرها دايما والا اعتبرته ماضي لازم يتنسي؟*



بعد انتهاء الموضوع اعدت فترة كبيرة افكر فيها .. يمكن سنة كاملة او اكتر

اصل انا حساس 
بس دلوقتى ماعتقدش انى بفكر فيها .



> *لو جاتلك الفرصه لارجاع حبك الحقيقي ده هتستغل الفرصه والا هتعمل ايه؟*



ده مستحيل دلوقتى ..
بس لو .. معرفش هعمل ايه .
لأنى اتجرحت . 


> *ايه رأيك في البنات عموما يعني ايه اكتر المميزات اللي بتعجبك في البنت؟*






> كائنات ضعيفة . لكن مؤثرة على الراجل جدا .
> 
> الاخلاق .. بس مش بنت مقفلة
> الطيبة .. بس مش بسذاجة
> ...





> *[quote]وكمان ايه السلبيات اللي بتحس انها موجوده في معظم البنات؟*



كتير بيضوروا على الماديات والظاهر مش على القلب او الباطن للراجل.

كتير مبيقدروش مين اللى يستاهل ومين ميستاهلش .



> *لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:*



اشخاص من هنا .. ولا من واقعى وحياتى؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *مش عارف .. كل حاجة*​
> 
> *يمكن المشكلة منى .. او منها .*
> *مش عارف برضوا .*​
> ...


 

براحتك زي ما تحب هنا من المنتدي او عموما اي حاجه اللي يريحك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ​متشكر يا سندريلا . ربنا يخليك لينا يا باشا .
> حلو التوقيع على فكرة .. ههههههههه ( زى خدمة سلفنى شكرا )​




انا قنووووووعة
وكفاية الدعى بالحسنة
هههههههههه​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

> *وحشتني*



صديقى الصدوق اللى فى الجيش 


> *مش هنساك*



اى حد عمل معايا موقف كويس .. واحس بحبه



> *بتمني رجوعك*



New-Man 



> *ليه مش بتسأل عليا*



مش هلوم حد .. لأنى انا نفسى مبسألش كتير



> *نصيحه توجيهها لشخص عزيز علي قلبك ياتري مين الشخص ده وهتنصحه تقوله ايه؟*



صديقى القريب فى الكلية .. متسرع شوية .



> *كمان عايزاك توجه عتاب لشخص تقوله ايه دلوقتي علي الهوا؟*



معنديش عتاب لحد فى ذهنى دلوقتى.
*



كفاية عليك كده هههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



ولناااااااااااا عوده​ 
فابقوا معناااااااااا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​:heat:​​*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

*ونستكمل الحوار مع *

*ابن الملك*

*في الحقيقة مش عايزه اطول عليك عشان خاطر بس امتحاناتك*

*لكن هسألك بس مش كتير  عشان لازم ارخم عليك طبعا ههههههههههه*


*يلا بقي استعد*


*ايه هو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟*

*ايه هي الترانيم اللي بتحب تسمعها؟*

*يا تري مواظب علي الصلاه وقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟*

*اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟*

*بتتناول كام مره في الشهر ؟*

*انت خادم في الكنيسة والا لا؟*


*ايه اكتر المواقف الصعبه اللي مريت بيها في حياتك؟*

*وبردو ايه اسعد الاوقات اللي عيشتها في حياتك؟*

*بتحب الذكريات والا بتألمك بمجرد التفكير فيها؟*

*يلا اهو مش بسأل كتير عشان مش تتعب مني هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> صديقى الصدوق اللى فى الجيش​
> اى حد عمل معايا موقف كويس .. واحس بحبه​
> new-man​
> مش هلوم حد .. لأنى انا نفسى مبسألش كتير​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه ايه هو انا اتكلمت لسه ههههههههههه

بس حاضر ليك عذرك بردو هههههههه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

*ونستكمل الحوار مع *​

*ابن الملك*​ 
*في الحقيقة مش عايزه اطول عليك عشان خاطر بس امتحاناتك*​ 
*لكن هسألك بس مش كتير عشان لازم ارخم عليك طبعا ههههههههههه*​ 

*يلا بقي استعد*​ 




> *ايه هو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟*



مزمور 2 .. فيه قوة الله واضحة .. مهما فعل الانسان فهو تحت يد الله



> *ايه هي الترانيم اللي بتحب تسمعها؟*



كتير .
حبك شئ احترنا فيه
نبع من قلبى دمعة
المس ايدينا
لا لن ارى حبا
يا رب يا واحة

فى كتير تانى .. بس كفاية كده .



> *يا تري مواظب علي الصلاه وقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟*



احيانا واحيانا . 
ساعات ببقى مواظب جدا جدا .. وساعات ببعد خالص.


> *اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟*



بقالى كتير .. حوالى شهرين 



> *بتتناول كام مره في الشهر ؟*



مش ثابت ..
 ساعات مرتين .. وساعات مرة .. وساعات مفيش خالص



> *انت خادم في الكنيسة والا لا؟*



انا نفسى اخدم خدمة حقيقة فى الكنيسة ..
بس حالها مش عاجبنى . 

نزلت اعداد خدمة .. وحسيت انه لعب عيال واللى معايا رايحين يلعبوا مش يدرسوا.
فقعدت ادرس من القرايا . وبخدم خدمة بسيطة جدا .. ( تسجيل مواظبة فى اجتماع كنسى )



> *ايه اكتر المواقف الصعبه اللي مريت بيها في حياتك؟*



كتير .. 
اشدها .. لقاء مع الانسانة اللى حبتها من سنتين تقريبا .



> *وبردو ايه اسعد الاوقات اللي عيشتها في حياتك؟*



فى عندى 3 اصحاب تحفة .. كل ما بنخرج بنعمل مصيبة .. ببقى مبسوط معاهم .
مرة خرجت مع اصحاب الكلية .. وروحنا قهوة .. وبعدين بقى اعدنا نتكلم فى مشاكل عاطفية . اختلفنا فقعدنا نحدف بعض بالمشاريب 



> *بتحب الذكريات والا بتألمك بمجرد التفكير فيها؟*



بحب الذكريات .. ولكن لما اتعمق فى التفكير .. ساعات بتعب . 




> *يلا اهو مش بسأل كتير عشان مش تتعب مني هههههههههه *



يا باشا احنا تحت امرك .​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *ونستكمل الحوار مع *​
> 
> 
> *ابن الملك*​
> ...


 

هههههههههه ميرسي يا جميل لزوقك


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2010)

*عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة*

*مع*

*ابن الملك*

*عايزه اعرف بقي اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*مين اكتر اصدقائك بالمنتدي؟*

*بقالك كام سنه في المنتدي؟*

*ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتابعها باستمرار؟*

*اول لما بتفتح المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟*

*مين شفيعك؟*

*ماهو استايلك؟*

*بعد ما تخلص امتحانات هتعمل ايه؟*

*ياتري ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة واعضاءه؟*

*وفي النهاية احب اقولك انت نورت الاذاعه كلها*

*واتمني اشوفك باستمرار متابع معانا*

*وعايزه اعرف رأيك في الاذاعه ايه؟*

*بشكرك جدا يا جميل وبالتوفيق في الامتحانات*

*وابقي طمنا عليك دايما*

*واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة لكلمة لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا ليك*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 يونيو 2010)

> *عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة *
> *مع *
> *ابن الملك *
> *عايزه اعرف بقي اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟ *



كنت باتكلم مع واحد صحبى فى الشبهات والردود .. ام قلى ادخل هنا وهتلاقى الدنيا حلوة 



> *مين اكتر اصدقائك بالمنتدي؟*



كل اللى فى لستتى ..
بس الاكتر لحد دلوقتى الانسان الجميل كريتك . 



> *بقالك كام سنه في المنتدي؟*



بقالى 9 شهور تقريبا



> *ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتابعها باستمرار؟*



المسيحيات والاسلاميات احيانا  



> *اول لما بتفتح المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟*



بشوف قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة .. ( بحب القسم ده اوى )
وساعات بادخل على ( مواضيع مشترك بها )



> *مين شفيعك؟*



مش حد ثابت .
بس كتير بطلب مارجرجس



> *ماهو استايلك؟*



كاجوال



> *بعد ما تخلص امتحانات هتعمل ايه؟*



هتشعلق فى النجف .. 
انا قدامى كتير الصيف ده .
عايز انزل تدريب وعايز اتعلم عبرى او يونانى ..



> *ياتري ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة واعضاءه؟*



طيبين .. وقريبين من بعض
*



وفي النهاية احب اقولك انت نورت الاذاعه كلها

واتمني اشوفك باستمرار متابع معانا

أنقر للتوسيع...

:smil12:*



> *وعايزه اعرف رأيك في الاذاعه ايه؟*



زى العسل .. 
بجد فكرة ممتازة وجميلة . 
وهدفها حلو جدا .



> *بشكرك جدا يا جميل وبالتوفيق في الامتحانات*
> 
> *وابقي طمنا عليك دايما*



ماشى يا باشا . كلك زوق 



> *واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة لكلمة لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*
> 
> *شكرا ليك*



انا كلامى قليل بس بحس انه معبر.

هاقول كلمة واحدة وانا اعنيها جدا .. قد تبدو ظاهريا انها سطحية ولكنها عميقة جدا بالنسبالى .

بحبكوا كلكوا .
واشكركم لانكوا بقربقوا ومحبتكم خليتوا المكان ده يعتبر كنيسة بجد .​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 يونيو 2010)

فى النهاية 
بحب اديكى .. احلى روز ( لونها روزى ) لاحلى روزى فى الدنيا ..​ 





وبشكر حبيى كيوبيد .. احلى بوسة لاحلى كيوبيد فى الدنيا .. :t4:​ 
شكرا لاستضافتكوا الجميلة .. وشكرا لكل واحد رحب بيا ..
اخوكم مينا​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2010)

*نورت الاذاعة يامينا

ربنا يوفقك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2010)

بعتذر بجد يجماعه لعدم قدرتى على التواصل فى الحلقه بتاعت حبيبى ابن الملك بس بجد كانت ظروف خارجه عن ارداتى 
نورت بجد يا ابن الملك واكيد هيكون ليا معاك لقاء تانى ومش لازم يكون فى الاذاعه
نورت يا حبيبى بجد


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يونيو 2010)

اشكر المذيعة الجميلة واتمنى لها التوفيق


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> فى النهاية
> 
> بحب اديكى .. احلى روز ( لونها روزى ) لاحلى روزى فى الدنيا ..​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي خالص يا مينا علي الوردة الرقيقة دي

ربنا يخليك 

ونورت الاذاعة بتواجدك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بعتذر بجد يجماعه لعدم قدرتى على التواصل فى الحلقه بتاعت حبيبى ابن الملك بس بجد كانت ظروف خارجه عن ارداتى
> نورت بجد يا ابن الملك واكيد هيكون ليا معاك لقاء تانى ومش لازم يكون فى الاذاعه
> نورت يا حبيبى بجد


 

ولا يهمك يا مينا انا قومت بالواجب

بس مش اوي يعني عشان خاطر انه بيمتحن وحرام يعني هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اشكر المذيعة الجميلة واتمنى لها التوفيق


 

ميرسي خالص علي زوقك

نورت الموضوع بكلامك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2010)

*وبكده نكون وصلنا لنهاية حلقتنا الجميلة*

*مع *

*ابن الملك*

*اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة*

*وضيف جديد*

*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2010)

*هو كدة على طول اجى عالاخر 

كنت منور الحلقة ابن الملك 

ومتالقة دايما روزى 

وفى انتظار الضيف الجديد*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

منورة دايما يا ديدي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*يابت يا روزي فين الضيف الجديد؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه

حاضر يا روكا هانم

بس عندي فكره كده بجهزها قبل الضيف الجديد ما يشرفنا


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يونيو 2010)

*ايوة صح فين العضو الجديد
وعايزين نعرف مين العضو الجديد ده
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ايوة صح فين العضو الجديد*
> 
> *وعايزين نعرف مين العضو الجديد ده*​


 

هههههههههه حاضر يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*يا افكار يا كرافت قصدي يا روزي*
*خيييييييييييييييير*
*شكله ضيف مهم يا بت*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا افكار يا كرافت قصدي يا روزي*
> 
> *خيييييييييييييييير*
> *شكله ضيف مهم يا بت*​


 

لا طبعا لان كلكم نفس الاهمية

بس مش قصدي علي الضيف

انا قصدي ناخد راحه قصيره وبعدين نستكمل تاني الاذاعه فهماني

بس خلال الراحه دي هيكون في فكره كده في دماغي

بحاول اجهز فيها

ادعيلي اوصلكم اللي في دماغي ويعجبكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لا طبعا لان كلكم نفس الاهمية
> 
> بس مش قصدي علي الضيف
> 
> ...


*ااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
*عايزة تقفلي الاذاعة يعني:t30:*
*قولي كده من الاول*
*ده انا هعمل مظاهرة وافضحك بقا30:*
*يارب تنجح يا تتح ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
> 
> *عايزة تقفلي الاذاعة يعني:t30:*
> *قولي كده من الاول*
> ...


 

يابت لا اقفل ايه بس
روكا روحي نامي وتعالي تاني ههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2010)

*لو الفكرة اللى هتعمليها ياروزى حلوة
خلاص اتأخرى براحتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يابت لا اقفل ايه بس
> روكا روحي نامي وتعالي تاني ههههههههههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:beee:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*ايه هي الفكره طيب يا مذيعه


مش نعرف برضه حلوه ولا وحشه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

فين الجديد ولا انا جيت متأخرة كالعادة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فين الجديد ولا انا جيت متأخرة كالعادة​




*كالعاده :t30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
وبتطلعلى لسانك  :nunu0000::nunu0000:
​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> وبتطلعلى لسانك  :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> ​​




*متفقناش ع الضرب :t32:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
يبقى اتفقنا على العض​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*وانا جاية اهدي نفوووووووس هههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> يبقى اتفقنا على العض​




*هو ياضرب يا عض


مفيش شتيمه :ranting:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا جاية اهدي نفوووووووس هههههه*​




*
ربنا يستر :spor22:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو ياضرب يا عض
> 
> 
> مفيش شتيمه :ranting:​*




خلاص يبقى خودلك بوكس olling::smil12:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا جاية اهدي نفوووووووس هههههه*​




وانا بموووووووت فيها :yahoo:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو ياضرب يا عض
> 
> 
> مفيش شتيمه :ranting:​*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*في يا باشا بس كده:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> ربنا يستر :spor22:​*


*انا شايفة انك ناوي علي حاجة:ranting:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> خلاص يبقى خودلك بوكس olling::smil12:​


*ادييييييييييييييييييله:t32:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> خلاص يبقى خودلك بوكس olling::smil12:​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *في يا باشا بس كده:t33:*​



*

ايه الرقه دي يا بنات

هي دي بنات مصر

مفترياااااااات  :gy0000:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وانا بموووووووت فيها :yahoo:​


وانا كمان
*بس تده تنت روزي هتيجي تقفشنا وتطردنا:smil12:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> ايه الرقه دي يا بنات
> 
> ...


*مفترياااااااات
اششششششششششك:t33:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا شايفة انك ناوي علي حاجة:ranting:* ​





*ناوي ع خير طبعا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مفترياااااااات
> اششششششششششك:t33:
> *​





_*شكلك هتجربي قريب


لما البت روزي تيجي تطردنا جماعه :banned:​*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> _*شكلك هتجربي قريب
> 
> 
> لما البت روزي تيجي تطردنا جماعه :banned:​*_


*ههههههههههههه* 
*مين دي اللي تيجي تطردنا*
*مش كفاية عاملينها حس في الاذاعة:t33:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> ايه الرقه دي يا بنات
> 
> ...




دول قمراااااااااااااات يا ولا
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> دول قمراااااااااااااات يا ولا
> ههههههههههههههههه​





*قمر بالستر يختي انتي وهي


قال قمرااات قال :a63:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2010)

بلاش يابنى البنات
كدة هتلعب فى عداد عمرك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2010)

بلاش يابنى البنات
كدة هتلعب فى عداد عمرك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> دول قمراااااااااااااات يا ولا
> ههههههههههههههههه​


*يسسسسس احنا قمرات:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قمر بالستر يختي انتي وهي
> 
> 
> قال قمرااات قال :a63:​*


*انا سامعة صووووووووووووووت كائن حي:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بلاش يابنى البنات
> كدة هتلعب فى عداد عمرك​


*3 علي 1 ايييييييييه ... يدوب*
*4 علي 1 اييييييييييه ... حراااااااااااااااام:t33:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بلاش يابنى البنات
> كدة هتلعب فى عداد عمرك​





*عداد عمري اتلعب فيه من زمان


مبقاش يهمنا يابت​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا سامعة صووووووووووووووت كائن حي:t32:*​





*قصدك سمعه مايكل


عندك اعتراض :t32:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *3 علي 1 ايييييييييه ... يدوب*
> *4 علي 1 اييييييييييه ... حراااااااااااااااام:t33:*​




*ليه بتكلموا الحاج متولي  :dance:​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *لو الفكرة اللى هتعمليها ياروزى حلوة​*
> 
> *خلاص اتأخرى براحتك*​


 

ههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا مايكل

ومش تقلق مش هتأخر اوي عليكم


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه هي الفكره طيب يا مذيعه​*
> 
> 
> 
> *مش نعرف برضه حلوه ولا وحشه*​


 

حاضر يا سيدي هقول عليها
وانتم قولوا رأيكم فيها


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2010)

*بصوا يا جماعه*​ 
*فكرتي هي اني*​ 
*هجمع كل الحلقات اللي فاتت *​ 
*هي فكره اخدتها من كلام العسوله ابو كف لكن ليا طريقه اخري في عرضها*​ 
*انا هجيب كل الحلقات اللي فاتت وهاخد صاحب الحلقه*​ 
*واعرضهم كلهم كده في صفحة مستقلة*​ 
*وهيكون في ترشيحات مين اكتر عضو كان جامد والحلقة بتاعته استمتعنا بيها اكبر وقت ممكن*​ 
*وبعد ما اخد الاراء*​ 
*هشوف مين اكتر اسم اتقال من الموجودين وهخلي بسم الصليب تساعدني في الموضوع ده وتعمله تصميم هدية من اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*تقديرا ليه ولانه متع المشاهدين بحضوره الجميل واننا قضينا وقت جميل واتعرفنا عليه اكتر*​ 
*يارب الفكره تعجبكم*​ 
*انا هجهز الاسماء الضيوف اللي كانوا معايا كلهم*​ 
*وبعد ما نحتفل بصاحب الحلقة المميزه *​ 
*هبدأ بالحلقات الجديدة والضيوف الجدد لكني حبيت افصل شويه ويكون في وقت تكريم للاصحاب الحلقات المميزة*​ 
*وممكن مش يكون واحد بردو ممكن يكونوا اكتر بردو علي حسب الترشيحات للعضو صاحب الحلقة المميزة*​ 
*وهعمل مراز يعني مين جالو ترشيح وعدده كام هيبقي ورا بعض مسلسل من الاكبر للاصغر*​ 
*يارب الموضوع يعجبكم واكون قدرت اوصل فكرتي ليكم*​ 
*منتظرة التعليق*​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 يونيو 2010)

فكره جميلة جداااااااااااااا
يا روزي ويلا بقى عشان عايزين 
نعرف مين أكثر ضيف كان مميز في الاذاعة​


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2010)

*فكرة جميلة اوى ياروزى

ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

فكره حلوه يابت يا روزي


مستنيين الاسماء​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قصدك سمعه مايكل
> 
> 
> عندك اعتراض :t32:​*


*اه عندي اعتراض:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*فكرة جمييييييلة يا روزي*
*منتظرين الاسماء*​


----------



## grges monir (19 يونيو 2010)

*بتطلع منك حاجات جامدة روزى*
*منتظريبن*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> فكره جميلة جداااااااااااااا
> 
> يا روزي ويلا بقى عشان عايزين
> 
> نعرف مين أكثر ضيف كان مميز في الاذاعة​


 

حاضر يا حبي

وميرسي علي تشجيعك للفكره


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *فكرة جميلة اوى ياروزى​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا معاكى*​


 

ربنا يخليك يا مايكل

ميرسي لزوقك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> فكره حلوه يابت يا روزي​
> 
> 
> 
> مستنيين الاسماء​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *فكرة جمييييييلة يا روزي*​
> 
> *منتظرين الاسماء*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *بتطلع منك حاجات جامدة روزى*
> *منتظريبن*


 

ههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا جرجس علي تشجيعك

الجامد كلامكم الجميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

فكرة جميلة ياروزى
وتعيشى وتفكرى انتى ومرمر كدة
فى الانتظار​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فكرة جميلة ياروزى​
> وتعيشى وتفكرى انتى ومرمر كدة
> 
> فى الانتظار​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*انا جيت اهووووووووووو*​ 
*اسفه يا شباب علي التأخير*​ 
*انا جمعت كل اسماء الضيوف اللي نوروا اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*وهكتبهم بالترتيب*​ 
*وكل عضو يدخل يكتب اسم واحد فقط من اسماء الضيوف ويقولي هو ده اللي بيرشحه يكون صاحب الحلقة المميزة*​ 
*بتمني التفاعل والاصوات عشان نحدد مين كان متميز ومين اتعرفنا عليه اكتر وقربنا منه من خلال الاذاعة*​ 

*ودول اسماااااااااااااااء الضيوف*​ 

*asmichael*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=2​ 
*dona nabil*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=5​ 
*youhnna*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=9​ 
*just member*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=14​ 
*اني بل*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=19*​ 
*my rock*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=22​ 
*النور الجديد*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=23​ 
*bnota zrta*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=27​ 
*سندريلا2009*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=30​ 
*kokoman*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=34​ 
*cupid*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=38​ 
*sweety koky*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=62​ 
*max mike*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=71​ 
*tasoni queena*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=77​ 
*abokaf2020*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=81​ 
*mero_engel*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=86​ 
*rana1981*​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=97
*grges monir*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=101​ 
*ponponayah*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=108​ 
*roka_jesus*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=119​ 
*meso*sasa+love jesus*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=130​ 
*عاشقة البابا كيرلس*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=136​ 
*الحق حق*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=141​ 
*besm alsib*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=146​ 
*mikel coco*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=154​ 
*راجعة ليسوع*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=168​ 
*ابن الملك*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=179​ 

*مع العلم ان كل الضيوف هيكون ليها جايزه تذكار من اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*لكن اكتر ضيف هياخد عدد اصوات هيكون ليه جايزه مختلفة عن باقي الضيوف*​ 
*يارب الفكرة تكون عجبتكم *​ 
*وفي انتظار الترشيحات*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2010)

*يا افكارك يا روزي
هشوف مشاركاتهم  لاني مشوفتش للكل
وهرشح بس يقسم معايا الجايزه
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي
*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *يا افكارك يا روزي*
> *هشوف مشاركاتهم لاني مشوفتش للكل*
> *وهرشح بس يقسم معايا الجايزه*
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*


 

ههههههههههه اوك يا حبي

هتنوري الموضوع كله


----------



## govany shenoda (24 يونيو 2010)

*كلهم بجد حلوين*
*اني بل*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *كلهم بجد حلوين*
> 
> 
> *اني بل*​


 

نورتي يا قمر

كده ادي اول صوت

للجميلة

اني بل


----------



## rana1981 (24 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن ارشح اتنين  just member
mikel coco*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*فكره حلوه يا روزي 

بس انتي نسيتي حلقه المذيعه روزي

ليه مش حطتيها كانت حلقه حلوه

وانا مش هختار حد معين كل الحلقات حلوه

شكرا ليكي روزي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*كل الحلقات جميلة يا روزة*
*صعب انك تختاري*
*ميرسي يا جميل*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *ممكن ارشح اتنين just member*
> 
> 
> *mikel coco*​


 

اوك يا رنا يا عسل

وكده 

جوجو

وميكي 

واني

دول اللي اترشحوا لحد دلوقتي


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره حلوه يا روزي ​*
> 
> *بس انتي نسيتي حلقه المذيعه روزي*​
> *ليه مش حطتيها كانت حلقه حلوه*​
> ...


 

ههههههههه لا انا مش هينفع يا ميكي عشان انا صاحبة الموضوع

المهم اختار بقي شخص لازم عشان نشوف مين اللي هيكسب


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كل الحلقات جميلة يا روزة*
> 
> *صعب انك تختاري*
> *ميرسي يا جميل*​


 

منورة يا روكا

بس اختاري يلا اي اسم

عشان الترشيح


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2010)

*انا هختار راااااااااااااااجل و الرجال قليلوا فى الاذاعة*
*المعلم*
*الاستاذ*
*الاخ*
*الصديق*
*الفاضل*
*حبيبى*
*الدكتور*

*ابن الملك*

*لولولولوولللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووى*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا فادي
كده تبقي الاصوات

1   اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

1 جوجو

1 ابن الملك

يلا في انتظار باقي الترشيحات


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

انا عن نفسي عجبتني جدا

حلقة

كوكو مان

وجوجو


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

 2 جوجو

1 ابن الملك

1 كوكو مان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *انا هختار راااااااااااااااجل و الرجال قليلوا فى الاذاعة*
> 
> *لولولولوولللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووى*




*لو كلامك جدا


فشكرا ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

فى كتييييييييير
عاجبنى اعمل اية بقا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

لازم ترشحي اسم او اتنين بالكتير اوي

عشان لازم حد يكون مميز 

وحقيقي كل الحلقات كانت جميلة

لكن بردو لازم حد يكسب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

بختار 
كيوبد و بونى​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بختار
> كيوبد و بونى​




ابعدو عن كيوبيد الله يباركلكوووووووووووووو:hlp:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ابعدو عن كيوبيد الله يباركلكوووووووووووووو:hlp:





لية كدة يا عم الحج
مش بتهدد انا :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

2 جوجو

1 ابن الملك

1 كوكو مان 

1 كيوبيد

1 بونبونايه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

*فكرة جميلة خالص يا روزي يا قمر 

كل تفانينك جميلة يا عسل​*


----------



## magedrn (24 يونيو 2010)

ايوة بونانية وكيوبيد
معاكوا انا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *فكرة جميلة خالص يا روزي يا قمر​*
> 
> 
> *كل تفانينك جميلة يا عسل *​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

بس فين الترشيح بتاعك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ايوة بونانية وكيوبيد
> معاكوا انا


 

منور الموضوع كله بمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

2 جوجو

1 ابن الملك

1 كوكو مان 

2 كيوبيد

2 بونبونايه


----------



## besm alslib (24 يونيو 2010)

*افكارك دائما مميزه حبيبتي *

*وانا عني بامانه كتير محتاره لان كل اللقائات احلى من بعض *


*بس بما ان للترشيح عضو واحد بس فراح اختار راجعه ليسوع*
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *افكارك دائما مميزه حبيبتي *​
> 
> *وانا عني بامانه كتير محتاره لان كل اللقائات احلى من بعض *​
> 
> *بس بما ان للترشيح عضو واحد بس فراح اختار راجعه ليسوع*​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا عسوله

منورة الموضوع كله يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

2 جوجو

1 ابن الملك

1 كوكو مان 

2 كيوبيد

2 بونبونايه 

1 راجعة ليسوع


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يونيو 2010)

يسلام علي افكارك انا هختار ابن الملك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> يسلام علي افكارك انا هختار ابن الملك


 

ههههههههههه نورت  يا عسل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

2 جوجو

2 ابن الملك

1 كوكو مان 

2 كيوبيد

2 بونبونايه 

1 راجعة ليسوع 


لو وقفت الترشيحات علي اتنين

هصفي منهم بردو ههههههههههه لازم يطلع واحد بس كسبان

يلا في انتظار الباقي


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2010)

*انا محتار ارشح مين
لكنى برشح روزى

*كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

2 جوجو

2 ابن الملك

1 كوكو مان 

2 كيوبيد

2 بونبونايه 

1 راجعة ليسوع 
 1 روزى


بالتوفيق الكم يا احبائى​


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2010)

*هرشح تااااااااااااانى*

*كيوبييييييييييد*
*و سندريلا*
*و تاسونى كوين*
*و راجعة ليسوع*


----------



## magedrn (24 يونيو 2010)

المهم عايزين اى حد منهم بسرعة بس يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *انا محتار ارشح مين*
> 
> *لكنى برشح روزى*
> **
> ...


 

يا جوجو يا جميل انت انا مش كتبت اسمي خالص

ههههههههه بتحرجني دايما بزوقك

بس يلا قول اسم تاني عشان انا خارج قائمة الترشيحات هههههههههههه

ميرسي بجد عشان افتكرتني يا اجمل جوجو


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2010)

*ولية يا بطوط خارج الترشيحات
انتى اكتر الشخصيات اللى المفروض نرشحها
لان حلقتك كانت حلوة وكلنا كنا مستمتعين بيها
بغير انك صاحبة الفكرة وتستاهلى التكريم بالجايزة

*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *هرشح تااااااااااااانى*
> 
> *كيوبييييييييييد*
> *و سندريلا*
> ...


 

يا فادي هنخم هي مره واحده يا جميل

انت رشحت اسم ابن الملك

ليك اسم تاني وبس

يلا قولي مين الاسم ده عشان اكتبه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> المهم عايزين اى حد منهم بسرعة بس يا روزى


 

حاضر من عنيا

اهو انا بعد الترشيحات

وربنا يسهل بقي ونطلع بالفائز


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ولية يا بطوط خارج الترشيحات*
> 
> *انتى اكتر الشخصيات اللى المفروض نرشحها*
> *لان حلقتك كانت حلوة وكلنا كنا مستمتعين بيها*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه عسل انت يا جوجو بجد

ربنا يخليك وحقيقي كلامك بمليون جايزه

ربنا يديم المحبه بينا

وكفاية ان الفكره عجبتكم دي اهم عندي بكتير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *هرشح تااااااااااااانى*
> 
> *كيوبييييييييييد*
> *و سندريلا*
> ...




ابعد عنى يا عم الحج انت مش هتبقى عليا هنا وفى الكرسى  :t30:​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عسل انت يا جوجو بجد
> 
> ربنا يخليك وحقيقي كلامك بمليون جايزه
> 
> ...


*امين ربى يسوع

مليون جايزة..؟؟؟؟
انتى جاية على طمع بقى:t30:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *امين ربى يسوع*​
> 
> *مليون جايزة..؟؟؟؟*
> *انتى جاية على طمع بقى:t30:*​


 

هههههههههههه اه لا مليون لا بلاش ههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2010)

*ناس استغلالية صحيح

*​


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2010)

> ابعد عنى يا عم الحج انت مش هتبقى عليا هنا وفى الكرسى :t30:



​

​​​*خلاص هرشح البت سندريلا علشان اتحايلت عليا ارشحها*
*و هاخد استثناء علشان انا عضو ابن حلال و هرشح عضو تانى و هو كيوبيد*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *خلاص هرشح البت سندريلا علشان اتحايلت عليا ارشحها*
> 
> *و هاخد استثناء علشان انا عضو ابن حلال و هرشح عضو تانى و هو كيوبيد*​


 

هههههههههههه اوك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ناس استغلالية صحيح*
> 
> **​


 

ههههههههههههههه اينعم هههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

2 جوجو

2 ابن الملك

1 كوكو مان 

3 كيوبيد

2 بونبونايه 

1 راجعة ليسوع 

1 سندريلا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*يلا يا شباب قربنا نعلن النتيجة*

*ونكرم العضو المميز*​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2010)

*لو فيا اسم تانى 
برشح كيوبيد 

بها الشكل بيكون 4 تصويتات 

*كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 اني بل

1 مايكل كوكو

2 جوجو

2 ابن الملك

1 كوكو مان 

4 كيوبيد

2 بونبونايه 

1 راجعة ليسوع 

1 سندريلا 		

*
مبروك عليك يا حبيبى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*تمام يا جوجو*

*مبرووووووووووووووووك يا كيوبيد*

*الف الف مليون مبروك يا عسل*

*تستحقها اكيد*

*ومش هنسي تعبك معايا طول الفتره اللي فاتت*

*ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

كيوبيد مين لالالالالا الانتخابات دى مزوره


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كيوبيد مين لالالالالا الانتخابات دى مزوره


 

هههههههههههه عيب يا واد تقول كده

ده احنا طالع عنينا من الصبح ههههههههههههه

مبروك يا باشا


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2010)

*واد انت 
بطل لماضة
انت كسبت خلاص
يلا بقى يا روزى انتى وبسم الصليب
خلينا نشوف الهدية بتاعتة
فيا متشوق لهيك
لانو فيني بعرف تصميماتك يا بسم الصليب اكتير روعة
ربى يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك

ويبارك تعب خدمتك
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2010)

انا برشح سندريلا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *واد انت *
> 
> *بطل لماضة*
> *انت كسبت خلاص*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه

من عنيا يا جوجو

هنزل دلوقتي التصميم اللي عملته حبيبتي

بسم الصليب لكل ضيوف حلقات منتدي الكنيسة

وفي الاخر خالص

هنكرم الواد ده الوحش اللي اسمه كيوبيد هههههههههههه


تابعوناااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> انا برشح سندريلا


 

نورت يا دودو بس للاسف الترشيحات خلصت

وكيوبيد كسب


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

بجد مش عارف اشكركم على محبتكم دى
بجد بشكر الكل لانكم بجد كلكم ناس زى العسل واجدع اخوات بجد
اتمنى بجد تفضلو على طول منورين المنتدى بروحكم الجميله دى
اشكركم جدا بجد


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بجد مش عارف اشكركم على محبتكم دى
> بجد بشكر الكل لانكم بجد كلكم ناس زى العسل واجدع اخوات بجد
> اتمنى بجد تفضلو على طول منورين المنتدى بروحكم الجميله دى
> اشكركم جدا بجد


 

يا باشا احنا اللي بنشكرك علي روحك الجميلة وخدمتك المتميزة دي

يارب دايما تكون معانا ومنور الدنيا بحالها


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2010)

اوكى...ز.متشوقين بقى....نعرف جايزتك يا كوبيد


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك ياكيوبيد


لو استنيتوا شوية كنت داخل ارشحه هو وراجعة ليسوع

بس خلاص انتوا قمتوا بالواجب وكيوبيد يستحقها​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

كيووووووووبد كيوووووووووبد
اوووه اووووووه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااااا بتكريم الاعضاء*​ 
*اللي كانوا معانا اجمل وارق ضيوف في الاذاعه*​ 
*وهنكرمهم علي حسب الترتيب*​ 

*كانت معانا الجميلة*​ 
*اسميشال*​ 

*




*​ 


*وكانت معانا ارق شخصية*​ 
*دونا نبيل*​ 

*



*​ 

*وكان معانا شخص متميز*​ 
*يوحنا*​ 
*



*​ 

*وكان معانا*​ 
*اجمل صديق عرفته*​ 
*جوجو*​ 
*



*​ 


*وكان معايا العسوله*​ 
*اني بل*​ 
*



*​ 

*يتبع*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*كان معايا*

*الزعيم*
*ماي روك*

*



*


*وكان معايا*

*الرقيقة دايما*

*بنوته*

*



*

*وكان معايا*

*الجميلة*

*سندريلا2009*

*



*


*وكان معايا مشرف متميز دايما*

*كوكومان*

*



*


*يتبع*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ايوة بونانية وكيوبيد
> معاكوا انا



متشكر حبيبى 



critic قال:


> *هرشح تااااااااااااانى*
> 
> *كيوبييييييييييد*
> *و سندريلا*
> ...



هههههههههههه واخد الاذاعه لحسابك
متشكر حبيبى ربنا يخليك



just member قال:


> *لو فيا اسم تانى
> برشح كيوبيد
> 
> بها الشكل بيكون 4 تصويتات
> ...



ميرسى جوجو حبيبى على الصوت اللى كسبنى ده وطبعا الصوت ده من دهب هههههههه
ميرسى يا حبيبى بجد



روزي86 قال:


> *تمام يا جوجو*
> 
> *مبرووووووووووووووووك يا كيوبيد*
> 
> ...



تعب ايه يا روزى مفيش اى تعب انحنا اللى بنشكرك بجد عملتى حاجه جميله عرفت الاعضاء ببعض
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويفرح قلبك يارب



just member قال:


> *واد انت
> بطل لماضة
> انت كسبت خلاص
> يلا بقى يا روزى انتى وبسم الصليب
> ...




خلاص يعم جوجو بطلت لماضه اهو ههههههههه



روزي86 قال:


> يا باشا احنا اللي بنشكرك علي روحك الجميلة وخدمتك المتميزة دي
> 
> يارب دايما تكون معانا ومنور الدنيا بحالها





max mike قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووووووك ياكيوبيد
> 
> 
> لو استنيتوا شوية كنت داخل ارشحه هو وراجعة ليسوع
> ...



ميرسى يا حبيبى لكلامك الجميل



سندريلا2009 قال:


> كيووووووووبد كيوووووووووبد
> اوووه اووووووه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​




فرحانه اؤى انتى اصلا اللى دخلتينى الحوار ده من اولها ههههههههه

ميرسى يا سندريلا بجد


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*كان معايا الجميلة*

*كوكي*

*



*


*وكان معانا*
*عضو محترم جدا*

*مايكل*

*



*


*وكان معانا الجميلة*

*تاسوني*

*



*


*وكان معانا شخصية متميزة*

*ابو كف*

*



*


*وكان معانا ارق مشرفه*

*ميرو*

*



*


*يتبع*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *واد انت
> بطل لماضة
> انت كسبت خلاص
> يلا بقى يا روزى انتى وبسم الصليب
> ...



*هو الشكر كلو لروزي طبعا لان الفكره فكرتها اساسا*

*وكمان بشكرك من قلبي على كلامك اللطيف *

*واللي بصراحه بسطني كتير *

*ميرسي كتير لكلامك الطيب *​


----------



## besm alslib (24 يونيو 2010)

*والف مبرووووووووك كيوبيد وبجد بتستاهل*

*ومعلش اتاخرت شوي بالمباركه لظروف قهريه هههههههههههه*

*الف مبروك وان شاء الله دايما نباركلك بنجاحاتك بكل شي بتتمناه *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

عاوزين تصميمن يجماعه واحد لروووووووووووزى وواحد للرائعه ام جورج حد ليه فى الفوتوشوب ولا كلكم شبهى


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *والف مبرووووووووك كيوبيد وبجد بتستاهل*
> 
> *ومعلش اتاخرت شوي بالمباركه لظروف قهريه هههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فيكى يا ام جورج
وبجد احنا المفروض نشكرك على تصميماتك الجميله دى
وبجد ربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*كان معانا شخصية عسوله*

*رنا*

*



*


*وكان معانا*

*شخص جميل*

*جرجس منير*

*



*


*وكان معانا الجميلة*

*ميسو*

*



*


*وكان معايا العسوله*

*بسم الصليب*

*



*


*يتبع*



​


----------



## besm alslib (24 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى يا ام جورج
> وبجد احنا المفروض نشكرك على تصميماتك الجميله دى
> وبجد ربنا يعوضك كل خير




*انا بس احس انهم عجبوكم هي عندي احلى شي *

*وعلى فكره انا كده هتغر عشان تبقى عارف يعني هههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي كتير لكلامك الذوق واللي بامانه فرحت فيه كتير*

*وهيدا اقل شي فيني اعمو ولو بيطلع بايدي ربنا يعلم كنت عملت اكتر بس على  ادي ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*وكان معانا*

*الرقيقة خالص*

*النور الجديد*

*



*


*وكان معانا*

*العسوله*

*عاشقة*

*



*


*وكان معانا*

*شخصية حبوبه خالص*

*الحق حق*

*



*


*ومعانا شخص متميز جدا*

*مايكل *

*



*

*وكان معانا*

*شخص متألق دائما*

*ابن الملك*

*



*

*يتبع*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*وكان معانا*

*الجميلة*

*روكا*


*



*


*وكان معانا*

*الجميلة*

*بوني*

*



*


*وكان معانا *

*ارق شاعره*

*راجعة ليسوع*

*



*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا بس احس انهم عجبوكم هي عندي احلى شي *
> 
> *وعلى فكره انا كده هتغر عشان تبقى عارف يعني هههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه اتغرى براحتك
بس بجد ينصر ايدك تصميماتك جميله فعلا
عقبال ما افضى كده واتعلمه الفوتوشوب ده ههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (24 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههه اتغرى براحتك
> بس بجد ينصر ايدك تصميماتك جميله فعلا
> عقبال ما افضى كده واتعلمه الفوتوشوب ده ههههههههههه




*الله يخليك يا رب*

*ومبسوطه ان تصميماتي بتعجبك ده شي بعتز فيه كتيررر*

*وتعرف طول اليوم وانا مش مظبوطه بس ربنا يعلم اني دلوقت ضحكت واتبسطت بجد*

*وشد حيلك انت وافضى شويات كده وان شاء الله  تبقى احسن مننا فيه * ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*واخيرااااااااااااااااااااااا*​ 

*جيه وقت تكريم العضو المميز*​ 

*



*​ 




*كلنا بنشكرك يا مينا لانك كنت الضيف المميز واستمتعنا جدا بوجودك معانا*​ 
*وبتمنالك كل حب وسعاده*​ 
*وبالتوفيق دايما*​ 
*



*​ 

*يارب التهنئة تكون عجبتك يا مينا*​ 
*واظن ان بسم الصليب ابدعت في الجايزه*​ 
*وزوقها يجنن*​ 
*بفكر اخد الجايزه منك ههههههههههههههههه*​ 

*لك مني كل حب وتقدير لتميزك الدائم*​ 
*



*​ 
*بشكرك جدا*​ 
*



*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو الشكر كلو لروزي طبعا لان الفكره فكرتها اساسا*​
> 
> *وكمان بشكرك من قلبي على كلامك اللطيف *​
> *واللي بصراحه بسطني كتير *​
> *ميرسي كتير لكلامك الطيب *​


 

الشكر ليكي انتي يا قمر

بجد تصميم روعه والحمد لله عجب الجميع

والحلقة كانت متميزة جدا 

وتعبتك خالص معايا انهارده

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> عاوزين تصميمن يجماعه واحد لروووووووووووزى وواحد للرائعه ام جورج حد ليه فى الفوتوشوب ولا كلكم شبهى


 

ههههههههههه يا باشا كأنهم وصلوا 

اهم شئ انكم مبسوطين

يارب دايما


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *واخيرااااااااااااااااااااااا*​
> 
> *جيه وقت تكريم العضو المميز*​
> 
> ...




هى فعلا تحفه جداااااا
وصدقينى متغلاش عليكى يا روزى ولا على اى حد عاوزه بجد
انتى عرفانى انا ديما شمعه تحترق من اجل الاخرين :new6:
ميرس يا روزى وام جورج وبجد متشكر جدا ليكم كلمك اخجلتم تواضعنا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هى فعلا تحفه جداااااا
> وصدقينى متغلاش عليكى يا روزى ولا على اى حد عاوزه بجد
> انتى عرفانى انا ديما شمعه تحترق من اجل الاخرين :new6:
> ميرس يا روزى وام جورج وبجد متشكر جدا ليكم كلمك اخجلتم تواضعنا


 

هههههههههههه مبروك عليك يا شمعه ههههههههههه قصدي يا مينا

الف مبروك يا باشا 

تستاهلها بدون شك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

وااااااااااااااو
اية التصميمات التحفة دى
جااامدين جداااا بجد
تسلم ايديكى يا ام جورج بجد

وشكلى هخلص امتحاناتك وهخليكى تعلمينى ​


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2010)

*واخيرا مينا كيوبيد يرفع كاس البطولة ههههههههههه

الف مبرووووووووووك ياكيوبيد ياجميل

وكل الشكر والتقدير للمذيعة الرائعة روزى وللعضوة الجميلة بسم الصليب على تعبها فى التصميمات الروعة ربنا يعوضكم كل خير​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *واخيرا مينا كيوبيد يرفع كاس البطولة ههههههههههه​*
> 
> *الف مبرووووووووووك ياكيوبيد ياجميل*​
> 
> *وكل الشكر والتقدير للمذيعة الرائعة روزى وللعضوة الجميلة بسم الصليب على تعبها فى التصميمات الروعة ربنا يعوضكم كل خير*​


 

شكرا ليك يا مايكل

حقيقي انت كلك زوق ورقه

نورت الاذاعه كلها بكلامك العسل زيك


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> عاوزين تصميمن يجماعه واحد لروووووووووووزى وواحد للرائعه ام جورج حد ليه فى الفوتوشوب ولا كلكم شبهى




*
بأمانة لو بأيدى مكنتش اتأخرت

لكن للأسف بعرف اشتغل على برامج كتير الا الفوتوشوب​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

*بتمني ان حلقات الجزء الاول من الاذاعه تكون نالت اعجابكم *

*واشوفكم علي خير*

*في الجزء التاني من *

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*هيكون معانا ضيوف اخرين*

*نحب اننا نتعرف عليهم ونقرب منهم اكتر*

*بتمني ان الاذاعه تستمر بنفس الروح الجميلة اللي انا حسيتها منكم يا اجمل اعضاء*

*وحقيقي بشكركم جدا لاني مكنتش متوقعه ان الموضوع ممكن ينجح بالدرجة دي*

*ولكن الفضل الاول والاخير ليكم ولمحبتكم الكبيرة *

*ربنا يديم بينا الحب والاحترام دايما*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *بأمانة لو بأيدى مكنتش اتأخرت*​
> 
> *لكن للأسف بعرف اشتغل على برامج كتير الا الفوتوشوب*​


 

صدقني يا مايكل احساسك الجميل ده بألف تصميم ممكن يتعمل

بجد كفايه روحكم الجميلة ومحبتكم الكبيره

ده كله شئ يسعدنا جدا


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *
> بأمانة لو بأيدى مكنتش اتأخرت
> 
> لكن للأسف بعرف اشتغل على برامج كتير الا الفوتوشوب​*



كفايه احساسك يا مان بجد
متقلقش هنشوف حد يعملهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*الف مبروك ليك يا حبي

تستاهل بجد ياجميل

لانك انسان جميل وحبوب جدااا

وتحيه كبيره للمذيعه المتألقه روزي بفكرتها الجميله وبمجهودها الكبير  

وتحيه كبيره جداا لممتي بسم الصليب علي تصميمتها الروعه جدا كالعاده

وصدقيني لو ليا في الفوتوشوب ده كنت عملت تصميمات ليكي لانها اقل حاجه نقدمهالك

ومستنيين الجزء التاني يا روزي لان موضوعك بيقرب الاعضاء كلهم من بعض​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا مايكل ميرسى يا حبيبى لكلامك الجميل


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2010)

*





هايدا اقل شيئ بقدر اقدمة الكم يا روزى وام جورج
بتمنالك دوام التوفيق والنجاح بعطائكم المميز
عن جد مبسوط لروح المحبة الكبيرة ياللى فيكم
ربنا يديمها علينا نعمة

*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف مبروك ليك يا حبي​*
> 
> *تستاهل بجد ياجميل*​
> *لانك انسان جميل وحبوب جدااا*​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

كلك زوق يا جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك ليا يا جوجو

وردة روعه وجميلة زي قلبك

كلامك كله جميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2010)

*الف مبروووووك كيوبيد
حقيقى انت تستحق كل الخير
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك 
ومجهود هايل يا روزايتى الغاليه وتصميمات ولا احلى من كده لبسم الصليب القمررر
ربنا يعوض تعبكوا بكل الخير ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى يا دونا ربنا يخليكى


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف مبروووووك كيوبيد​*
> *حقيقى انت تستحق كل الخير*
> *ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك *
> *ومجهود هايل يا روزايتى الغاليه وتصميمات ولا احلى من كده لبسم الصليب القمررر*
> *ربنا يعوض تعبكوا بكل الخير *​


 

ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي

وحقيقي يا دونا انتي صاحبة الفضل في كل ده

انتي اللي شجعتي الفكره وشجعتيني علي الاستمرار وبجد ربنا يخليكي يا قمر المنتدي

بحبك اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*مبروووووووووووك يا كبير *
*تستاهل كل خير يا مينا بجد*
*وانتي كمان يا روزة بجد شخصية لذيذة جدا وعسولة خالص*
*ميرسي ليكي يا جميل*
*وميرسي لبسم الصليب علي التصميمات الجامدة دي*
*وكفاية بقا عقدتيني ههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى يا روكا ربنا يخليكى


----------



## ponponayah (25 يونيو 2010)

*انا جيييييييييييييت متاخر :smil8:
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء :36_1_4:
بس لحقتكوااااا :hlp:
الـــــــــــف الــــــــف مبرووووووك يا كيوبيد :11_12_13[1]:
وبجد تستاهل  انت فعلا شخصية جميلة جداا
ومحترمة  ومحبوبة من الكل ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يونيو 2010)

ههههههه تحفه يا بونى
ميرسى يا بونى ربنا يخليكى


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يونيو 2010)

*واااااااااااااو تصميمات روعة اوى 
مبروك الكاس يا مينا حقيقى كنت متالق بالاذاعة 
وحلو الشعار ده ياروزى 
وانتى كمان متالقة يا جميل
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى يا ديدى ربنا يخليكى


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مبروووووووووووك يا كبير *
> 
> *تستاهل كل خير يا مينا بجد*
> *وانتي كمان يا روزة بجد شخصية لذيذة جدا وعسولة خالص*
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *واااااااااااااو تصميمات روعة اوى *
> 
> *مبروك الكاس يا مينا حقيقى كنت متالق بالاذاعة *
> *وحلو الشعار ده ياروزى *
> *وانتى كمان متالقة يا جميل*​


 

ميرسي يا ديدي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي يا قمراية


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييييت متاخر :smil8:​*
> 
> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء :36_1_4:*
> *بس لحقتكوااااا :hlp:*
> ...


 

نورتي يا عسوله


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2010)

*انتظروني مع مفاجأت الجزء التاني من اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*اشوفكم قريبا ان شاء الله*​


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2010)

*منتظرين اهو :36_22_25:*
*علىاللة  تتطلع خدعة ههههههه*


----------



## النور الجديد (28 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا جميعا ازيكم اخباركم ايه
بجد وحشيني جداااااااااااااا
انا اسفه على التاخير
وحبيت اولا اشكر روزي الجميلة
والمصممه الرائعة ام جورج على التصميم الجميل
واشكر الاذاعة على الهدية الجميلة
وبجد انا بحكبم جدا وربنا يخليكم لي
يا اهلي ويا بيتي التاني
وحبيت ابارك للشخصية الرائعة وبجد
كيوبيد تستاهل كل خبر واكثر من كيده كمان
الف *مبرووووووك يا كيوبيد*
*واخيرا اشكر القمر والوردة الجميلة المنوره الاذاعة*
*روزي القمر*
*ونشكر تعب الام الحنونة ام جورج*
*لكم مني كل الحب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*مستنيين الجزء تاني يا اجمل مذيعه


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> مرحبا جميعا ازيكم اخباركم ايه
> بجد وحشيني جداااااااااااااا
> انا اسفه على التاخير
> وحبيت اولا اشكر روزي الجميلة
> ...




ميرسى يا نور ربنا يخليكى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *انتظروني مع مفاجأت الجزء التاني من اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*
> 
> *اشوفكم قريبا ان شاء الله*​


*خير يا بت*
*معلش بقا مش بحب المفاجات:t30:*
*قوليلي في ودني عليها وانا مش هقول لحد:smil16:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 يونيو 2010)

*اوك مستنيين المفاجات  والجزء التانى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *منتظرين اهو :36_22_25:*
> *علىاللة تتطلع خدعة ههههههه*


 

هههههههههههه عيب يا جرجس

مش تقلق خالص مالص هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> مرحبا جميعا ازيكم اخباركم ايه
> 
> بجد وحشيني جداااااااااااااا
> انا اسفه على التاخير
> ...


 

حبيبة قلبي ميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل زيك

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مستنيين الجزء تاني يا اجمل مذيعه​*
> 
> 
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 

ربنا يخليك يا اجمل ميكي

منور دايما


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *خير يا بت*
> 
> *معلش بقا مش بحب المفاجات:t30:*
> *قوليلي في ودني عليها وانا مش هقول لحد:smil16:*​


 

ههههههههههه حاضر هقولك

تعالي يلا بعيد احسن حد يسمعنا ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اوك مستنيين المفاجات والجزء التانى*​


 

اوك يا قمر

منوره الموضوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حاضر هقولك
> 
> تعالي يلا بعيد احسن حد يسمعنا ههههههههههه


*ايوة كده*
*قولي بقا:smil16:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة كده*
> 
> *قولي بقا:smil16:*​


 
ههههههههه هاتيلي مصاصه الاول:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه هاتيلي مصاصه الاول:t30:


*فاكرة لولي باب لولي باب من سيما هههههههههههه* *
جبتلك مصاصات مش مصاصة 30:





*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة *

*وضيف جديد*


*في*

*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*


*عايزه اقولكم انكم وحشتوني خالص *



*ورجعت معاكم بحلقة جديدة وجامده جدا*


*اختارت ليكم عضوه عسوله خالص*

*انا عن نفسي بموت فيها*

*ونفسي كلنا نتعرف عليها اكتر *


*هي العضوه العسوله*


*netta*

*اهلا وسهلا بيكي يا قمر معانا *

*واتمني تقضي وقت ممتع وجميل معانا*


*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع العسوله*

*نيتا*

*فتابعوناااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *فاكرة لولي باب لولي باب من سيما هههههههههههه*
> 
> *جبتلك مصاصات مش مصاصة 30:*
> *
> ...


 

وااااااااااااااو جامدين خالص

ميرسي يا عسل

انا بحبهم جدا 

انسوني بقي شويه لحد ما اخلصهم وارجعلكم ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

*منورة يا نيتا يا قمر*
*ويلا بقا تعالي انا مستعجلة اوي مستعجلة خااااالص هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااو جامدين خالص
> 
> ميرسي يا عسل
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا خاينة مش تديني واحدة يا به*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يا خاينة مش تديني واحدة يا به*​


 

هههههههههه خدي واحده بس هاتي تمنها ياختي 

الله بقي مليش دعوه ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه خدي واحده بس هاتي تمنها ياختي
> 
> الله بقي مليش دعوه ههههههههههههه


*تمن مين ياختي*
*لما انا اللي جيابهم*
*صحيح اللي اختشو مش عارفة ايه حصلهم:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تمن مين ياختي*
> 
> *لما انا اللي جيابهم*
> *صحيح اللي اختشو مش عارفة ايه حصلهم:t30:*​


 

هههههههههههه عاشوا دي تكملة المثل يا طنط ههههههههههه

هاتي يلا عشان انا خلاص في اخر خمسه ههههههههههه دفعه واحده:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عاشوا دي تكملة المثل يا طنط ههههههههههه
> 
> هاتي يلا عشان انا خلاص في اخر خمسه ههههههههههه دفعه واحده:t30:


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اخر خمسة ,,, لا شكل الخمسة خلصو وحياتك:11azy:*
*خلاص شطبنا يا بت اجري العبي بعيد:smil8:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اخر خمسة ,,, لا شكل الخمسة خلصو وحياتك:11azy:*
> *خلاص شطبنا يا بت اجري العبي بعيد:smil8:*​


 

هههههههههههههه

وااااااااااااااااء وحشه انتي ومخصماكي

هش بقي من عندي هههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> وااااااااااااااااء وحشه انتي ومخصماكي
> 
> هش بقي من عندي هههههههههههههه:t30:


* انا يتقالي هش**:w00t:*
*طب انا زحلان خالص:36_1_4:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عاشوا دي تكملة المثل يا طنط ههههههههههه
> 
> هاتي يلا عشان انا خلاص في اخر خمسه ههههههههههه دفعه واحده:t30:




*محدش يجيب سيره دفعه دي


ولا عايزين الموضوع يتغرق دم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *محدش يجيب سيره دفعه دي
> 
> 
> ولا عايزين الموضوع يتغرق دم​*


*هشششششششششششش يا دفعة:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يوليو 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا نيتا
فى انتظار الحلقة​


----------



## zama (2 يوليو 2010)

منورين يا أحبه ..

فين الأسئلة و الجو السخن ؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا نيتا متااااابعة طبعاااااااا

بس مبعرفش اسأل دى المشكلة حتى فى كرسى الاعتراف

عايزة اشوف الهمة اتوصوا بنيتا هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة نيتا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2010)

هتنورى الاذاعة يا نيتا
متابعة من غير اسئلة ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *محدش يجيب سيره دفعه دي​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ولا عايزين الموضوع يتغرق دم*​


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا ريس


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*ونبدأ مع القمر*

*نيتا*

*في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين*

*السن*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*المؤهل الدراسي*

*البرج*

*ماهي الوانك المفضلة؟*

*ماهي اكلاتك المفضلة؟*

*ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟*

*ماهي امنياتك في لمستقبل؟*

*امتي نيتا تبكي؟*

*امتي حسيتي بالضعف؟*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟*

*ومين منهم الاقرب الي قلبك؟*

*ماهي شخصية نيتا في سطور مختصرة؟*

*يلا دول بداية ولنا عوده مره اخري*

*تابعونااااااااااا*
​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا نيتا متااااابعة طبعاااااااا
> 
> بس مبعرفش اسأل دى المشكلة حتى فى كرسى الاعتراف
> 
> عايزة اشوف الهمة اتوصوا بنيتا هههههههههههههههه​




ليه تاسوني دا انا غلبانه


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا نيتا
> فى انتظار الحلقة​





اشكرك سندريلا 
منوره بوجودك ياقمر


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا خاينة مش تديني واحدة يا به*​






o.k روكا انا جيت اهوه 
بس ما فيناش من الاسئله 
الصعبه 
لحسن ابله روزي تسقطني


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة *
> 
> *وضيف جديد*
> 
> ...





انا جيت اهو  ابله روزي


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هتنورى الاذاعة يا نيتا
> متابعة من غير اسئلة ​





منوره بيكي 
بنت العدرا


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة نيتا​*





الاذاعه منوره بوجودك ماكس


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

طب ابله روزي لو جاوبت كويس 
ها تديني مصاصه في الاخر


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

انتوا وقفتوا ليه عطلتوا

ورا بعضه اسئلة وجواب ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> طب ابله روزي لو جاوبت كويس
> ها تديني مصاصه في الاخر


 

هههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي من عنيا

يلا جاوبي بقي:hlp:


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> *ونبدأ مع القمر*
> 
> ...



gjjgjg


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*​
> 
> 
> *ونبدأ مع القمر*​
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2010)

اوك يا حبي

منوره الاذاعه كلها

يلا فاصل سريع

ونرجع مع بعض نستكمل الحلقة​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اوك يا حبي
> 
> منوره الاذاعه كلها
> 
> ...





o.k ها اوضب شعري 
والمكياج 
وارجع لكم بسرعه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> o.k روكا انا جيت اهوه
> بس ما فيناش من الاسئله
> الصعبه
> لحسن ابله روزي تسقطني


*نو مش تخافي مني*
*مش بسال:smil16:*


































*سؤالي هو ليه اسمك نيتا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

> *المؤهل  الدراسي*
> *بكالريوس تجاره*​



*زومل30:30:30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2010)

*منوره الاذعه يا نيتا


وربنا يخليلك بنتك​*


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *زومل30:30:30:*​


 


ايه ده احنا طلعنا زمايل


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو مش تخافي مني*
> 
> *مش بسال:smil16:*​
> 
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذعه يا نيتا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو مش تخافي مني*
> 
> *مش بسال:smil16:*​
> 
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (4 يوليو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا مع القمر*

*نيتا*

*عايزه اعرف بقي اكتر عنك*

*متزوجه من امتي؟*

*عندك كام طفل؟*

*ايه رأيك في الحياه الزوجيه عموما؟*

*انتي متزوجه عن حب والا زواج تقليدي؟*

*كلمه توجهيها لاسرتك تقوليلهم ايه؟*

*احكيلي موقف مضحك حصلك لو تفتكري؟*

*مين اعز شخصية في حياتك؟*

*قوليلي نصيحة حد قالهالك ونفعتك جدا في حياتك؟*

*ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:-*

*الحب*

*الامانه*

*الاشتياق*

*الغفران*

*يلا يا حبي في انتظارك*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع نستكمل مع قمراية المنتدي*

*نيتاااااااااااا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> +Roka_Jesus+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *نو مش تخافي مني*
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> +Roka_Jesus+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *نو مش تخافي مني*
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااا مع القمر*​
> 
> *نيتا*​
> *عايزه اعرف بقي اكتر عنك*​
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> netta قال:
> 
> 
> > *اسمك جمييييييييل جدا*
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (4 يوليو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااااا*


*ما مدي علاقتك بربنا؟*

*امتي حسيتي انك بعيده عن ربنا؟*

*ياتري مواظبه علي قرأة الكتاب المقدس والا مش دايما؟*

*اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟*

*بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟*

*ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟*

*امتي نيتا حسيت بالفشل؟*

*ايه الشئ اللي بتفكري تشتريه ومتردده؟*

*ايه المكان اللي زورتيه وعجبك جدا؟*

*ياتري في مكان نفسك تزوريه قريب لاول مره؟*

*في انتظار الرد*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااااا*​
> 
> 
> *ما مدي علاقتك بربنا؟*
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااا مع القمر نيتا*​ 
*يلا يا قمر*​ 
*عزماكي علي شاي من اللي بتحبيه*​ 
*اشربي ونستكمل الحوار*​ 
*




*​


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

الله الله 
اجمل كوباية شاي 
جات في وقتها ياعسوله


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

*


netta قال:



الله الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


netta قال:


> *اجمل كوباية شاي *
> *جات في وقتها ياعسوله*





*بألف هنا يا حبي*

*يلا اشربي علي مهلك *

*ونستكمل بعد الفاصل*​


----------



## back_2_zero (5 يوليو 2010)

*الموضوع دا جميل اوى يا رررررررررووووزى *
*انا اول مرة اشوفة و عاجبنى اوى *
*ربنا يعوض تعبك *​


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *بألف هنا يا حبي*
> 
> *يلا اشربي علي مهلك *
> 
> *ونستكمل بعد الفاصل*​





الله يهنيكي يا ارق روزي


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *الموضوع دا جميل اوى يا رررررررررووووزى *
> 
> *انا اول مرة اشوفة و عاجبنى اوى *
> *ربنا يعوض تعبك *​


 

ده كله من زوقك يا حبيبتي

وان شاء الله هتبقي ضيفة معايا قريب يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> الله يهنيكي يا ارق روزي


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبة قلبي


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميلة*

*نيتا*

*عايزه اعرف بقي بتقضي يومك ازاي بالتفصيل طبعا ؟ ههههههههههه*

*ايه هو المكان اللي في البيت دايما بتقضي فيه اغلب اوقاتك؟*

*يا تري انتي شطوره في شغل البيت والا مش اوي؟ ههههههههههه اعترفي*

*عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي زوجك بيحب ياكلها؟*


*ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*لمن تقولي هذه العبارات:*

*انت وحشتني*

*بلاش تغيب*

*فينك من زمان*

*عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*

*مين اكتر الناس اللي قريبين منك من اعضاء المنتدي؟*

*ماهي احب الاقسام لقلبك؟*

*نفسك تعملي ايه كتجديد لحياتك اليوميه؟*


*لو قولتلك نصيحة ياتري تقوليها لمين وتقوليله ايه؟*

*وبردو لو عتاب توجهيه لمين؟*


*تحبي تقولي ايه لروزي اللي مرخمه عليكي دايما في الاسئله ههههههههههههه*

*في النهاية احب اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*

*وبجد كنتي عسوله خالص وانا عن نفسي بموت فيكي يا حبي*

*نورتي الاذاعه كلها*

*واسيبك تختمي الحلقه بكلمه جميلة لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*

*شكرا ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

خلصتوا بدرى ليه

اديها كام سؤال تانى

هههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالا بقى 

كل مرة كدة

اجى على الاخر

كنتى منورة 

يا نيتا
*​


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> خلصتوا بدرى ليه​
> اديها كام سؤال تانى​
> ...


 

اصل يظهر ياعسوله 
اني انا كنت رخمه 
مافيش حد كتير اشترك
هههههههههههههههه
مش كده ولا ايه


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا بقى
> 
> كل مرة كدة
> 
> ...





ده المنتدي منور 
بيك انت ياجميل


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> خلصتوا بدرى ليه​
> اديها كام سؤال تانى​
> ...


 
ههههههههههه

معلش يا حبي بقي عشان حرام


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا بقى *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه

منورة يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> اصل يظهر ياعسوله
> اني انا كنت رخمه
> مافيش حد كتير اشترك
> هههههههههههههههه
> مش كده ولا ايه


 

بالعكس يا حبي

انتي عسوله وسكر وانا بموت فيكي

يلا بقي جاوبي في انتظارك


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

> اصل يظهر ياعسوله
> اني انا كنت رخمه
> مافيش حد كتير اشترك
> هههههههههههههههه
> مش كده ولا ايه



اكيد لاء يا قمر

بس فى ناس مبتعرفش تسأل هههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يوليو 2010)

منوووورة يا نيتا ​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد لاء يا قمر
> 
> بس فى ناس مبتعرفش تسأل هههههههههههه​





o.k تاسوني 
ايا حيت تاني اهو


----------



## tamav maria (6 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منوووورة يا نيتا ​





ده المنتدي كله منور
بوجودك سندريلا ياقمر


----------



## tamav maria (6 يوليو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميلة*​

*نيتا*​ 
*عايزه اعرف بقي بتقضي يومك ازاي بالتفصيل طبعا ؟ ههههههههههه*
*يومي بيبدأ  من 6 الصبح*
*لغاية 1 بعد نصف الليل*
*باكون في يالشغل من*
*7 ونص لغاية 6 ونصف مساء*
*عشان عندي حضانة اطفال*
*لازم اكون موجوده الفتره *
*دي كلها*
*وبعدين اروح اعمل شغل *
*البيت لغاية 8 ونصف *
*وبعدين اقعد علي النت*
*مع حبايبي من منتدي الكنيسه*
*لغاية الساعى واحده صباحا:close_tem*​ 
*ايه هو المكان اللي في البيت دايما بتقضي فيه اغلب اوقاتك؟*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
النت طبعا ياقمر معاكم:sha:​ 
*يا تري انتي شطوره في شغل البيت والا مش اوي؟ ههههههههههه اعترفي*
*ايوه ها اعترف يابيه:sami6:*
*انا فعلا شاطره في *
*الطبيخ ولكن الحلويات *
*صفر *
*وشعل البيت عموما*
*عادي *​ 
*عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي زوجك بيحب ياكلها؟*
*هههههههههههه*
*بجد بجد *
*تقريبا كل اكلي *
*لان فعلا طبيخي حلو*
*بس ياحرام *
*بيخلي اصحابنا يعملوله حلويات:36_13_5:*​ 

*ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟*
*يعني علي الموضه*
*بس انا بفضل *
*الجيب الضيق*​ 
*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ليه الاحراج ده:t32:*
* انا مش طويله*
*طولي 157 سم*
*اما وزني *
*لما اخس شويه هاقولك*
*انا مش تخينه علي العموم*
*هههههههههه:454sr:*​ 
*لمن تقولي هذه العبارات:*​ 
*انت وحشتني*
*???*​ 
*بلاش تغيب*
*apsoti*​ 
*فينك من زمان*
*؟؟؟؟*​ 
*عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟*
*انا اشتركت في المنتدي *
*6-2008 -29*
*كنت ساعتها بدور علي *
*طبخه جديده للسمك*
*كنا ساعتها في صيام الرسل*
*وبصراح عجبني المنتدي *
*لما اتصفحته:286:*
​ 
*مين اكتر الناس اللي قريبين منك من اعضاء المنتدي؟*
*هههههههههههههه*
*بجد اسماء كتير :11_1_211v:*​ 
*ماهي احب الاقسام لقلبك؟*
*تقريبا *
*العام والاسره والمرشد الروحي *​ 
*نفسك تعملي ايه كتجديد لحياتك اليوميه؟*
*اغير الروتين اللي انا فيه ده *​ 

*لو قولتلك نصيحة ياتري تقوليها لمين وتقوليله ايه؟*
*للشباب*
*( اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك)*​ 
*وبردو لو عتاب توجهيه لمين؟*
*صدقيني انا مش باعرف اعاتب *
*اي حد*​ 

*تحبي تقولي ايه لروزي اللي مرخمه عليكي دايما في الاسئله ههههههههههههه*

*عسوله واموره وسكر ومهلبيه*
*وقمره ورقيقه وزوق ومحبوبه*
*وبحبها قوي قوي فعلا*​ 
*في النهاية احب اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟*
*بجد جميله وبتكون صداقه بين *
*الاعضاء *
*صدقيني ياروزي انا سعيده *
*جدا اني قضيت وقت معاكي*
*ربنا يخليكي يا اجمل روزي *



 
*وبجد كنتي عسوله خالص وانا عن نفسي بموت فيكي يا حبي*​ 
*نورتي الاذاعه كلها*​ 
*واسيبك تختمي الحلقه بكلمه جميلة لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 

*شكرا ليكي يا قمر*​[/QUOTE]


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا يخليكي يا نيتا يا حبيبة قلبي*

*كلامك سكر زيك*





*نورتي الاذاعه *

*وبجد كان لقاء عسل خالص يا حبي*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*لقاء كان سكر يا نيتا
نورتى ياقمر

 وفى انتظار العضو الجديد 
انا حدخل كل شوية عشان الحقه من اوله
واطلع عينه بقى ههههههههه

*​


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2010)

*نورتى الاذاعة نيتا

ومنتظرين انشاءالله العضو الجديد​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه

عسل يا ديدي 

منورة يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2010)

منور دايما يا مايكل


----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لقاء كان سكر يا نيتا
> نورتى ياقمر
> 
> وفى انتظار العضو الجديد
> ...





اشكرك ديدي حبيبتي
دا انت اللي سكر


----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2010)

انت اللي منور المنتدي ماكس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2010)

كنتى منورة الاذاعة يانيتا
لقاء لذيذ بجد 
تابعته من الاول بس مش بعرف اسأل معلش بقى​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

مييين انهاردة يا روزى ؟؟؟​


----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> كنتى منورة الاذاعة يانيتا
> 
> لقاء لذيذ بجد
> تابعته من الاول بس مش بعرف اسأل معلش بقى​


 
اشكرك بنت العدرا 
دا المنتدي منور بوجودك ياعسوله 
اشكرك علي المتابعه حبيبة قلبي


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مييين انهاردة يا روزى ؟؟؟​


 

هقول يا قمر اكيد

بس لسه بفكر اختار مين هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير

مع عضو جديد وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي​


----------



## النور الجديد (7 يوليو 2010)

احم احم احم احم 
انا هنا وبجد اسفه على التاخير 
بس معلش اعذورني ظروف شغلي صعبه اليومين دول
وبجد كنتي منورة الاذاعة يانيتا
والمذيعة الرقيقة روزي وحشاني جدااااااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> احم احم احم احم
> 
> انا هنا وبجد اسفه على التاخير
> بس معلش اعذورني ظروف شغلي صعبه اليومين دول
> ...


 

انتي وحشاني اكتر يا حبيبة قلبي

ومنورة دايما بكلامك العسل زيك


----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> احم احم احم احم
> انا هنا وبجد اسفه على التاخير
> بس معلش اعذورني ظروف شغلي صعبه اليومين دول
> وبجد كنتي منورة الاذاعة يانيتا
> والمذيعة الرقيقة روزي وحشاني جدااااااااااا​





اشكرك النور الجديد
دا انت اللي كنتي منوره ياقمره


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يوليو 2010)

*فى انتظااااااار العضو الجيد 
يلا بقى ياروزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

حاضر يا قمر من عنياااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

انا تعبت من الانتظار ياروزي


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

حاضر يا حبي

خلاص قربت اختار العضو اللي هينور الاذاعه معانا


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة*​ 




*وضيف جديد*​ 
*في*​ 
*اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة*​ 

*انهارده معايا ضيف متميز جدا*​ 
*مكناش بنشوفه كتير*​ 
*لكنه الفتره دي منور المنتدي كله*​ 
*شخص حقيقي محترم جدا واخ جميل*​ 
*ضيفي وضيف الاذاعه*​ 
*اللي هينور الحلقة معانا*​ 
*هو*​ 

*العضو المبارك*​ 

*magedrn*​ 


*عايزه ترحيب جامد جدا لماجد*​ 
*منور الاذاعه كلها يا ماجد*​ 
*



*​ 
*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*​ 
*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة*​ 
*وضيفنا الجميل*​ 
*ماجد*​ 
*



*​ 
*فتابعوناااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

اهلاااااا  مااااااجد

منور الاذاعة

منتظرررررررررين​


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2010)

*متاااااااابع اللقاء*
*مع ان الجو حر عاوز لقاء سخن برضة ههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلاااااا مااااااجد​
> 
> منور الاذاعة​
> 
> منتظرررررررررين​


 

منورة يا تاسوني


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *متاااااااابع اللقاء*
> *مع ان الجو حر عاوز لقاء سخن برضة ههههه*


 

هههههههههههه

هنقوم بالواجب مش تقلق هههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

انا جيت يا جماعة الاذاعة منورة بالناس اللى فيها 
اجدع ناس فى المنتدى كله فى احلى منتدى
ميرسى ليكى يا روزى يا عسل على التقديمة الجميلة اوووووووووووووووى دا
وانا ما استلهش كل دا 
ميرسى ليكى يا تاسونى وميرسى ليك يا جرجس


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

يللا ابدواااااااا

ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

منور يا ماجد الاذاعه كلها

ويلا بقي استعدلي كويس

عشان فاصل سريع ورجعالك تاني ههههههههههه​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

انا جاهز وموجود يلا


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل*

*في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين*

*الاسم*

*السن*

*المؤهل*

*الوظيفة *

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*البرج*

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟*

*ماهو لونك المفضل؟*

*ماهي اكلتك المفضلة؟*

*ياتري ايه انواع الفواكه اللي بتحبها؟*

*ماهو استايلك؟*

*كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟*

*ماهي شخصية ماجد في سطور مختصرة؟*

*اشرحلي يومك بيمشي ازاي وبالتفصيل الممل؟ هههههههههه*

*كفاية كده دلوقتي ولنا عوده بعد الرد*

*فابقوا معنااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

الاسم/ ماجد 
السن/20 سنة
المؤهل/ طالب فى كلية الحقوق 
الوظيفة/ محل قطع غيار سيارات 
تاريخ الميلاد/     25/9
مكان الميلاد/ القاهرة_______________ شبرا
البرج/ الميزان
عدد افراد الاسرة/ خمسة افراد بيا يعنى اربعة من غيرى هههههههه
لونى المفضل / الاسود لانه لون الشيكة بس ممكن الناس تعتبره لون الحزن 
اكلتى المفضل / المحشى والفراخ
استايلى / انسان عادى جدا 
طولى /تقربيا حوالى 1.60 او 1.70 فى الحدود دى
ووزنى/ حوالى 70 كيلو
شخصية ماجد شخصية عادية زيها زى اى انسان يمكن فى مشاكل كتير 
وفى احزان كتير ويمكن اللى ياخد باله انى مسمى نفسى ملك الاحزان 
انما انا شخص مرح وبحب كل الناس واتمنى لكل الناس التوفيق 
مش بزعل من حد وحتى لو زعلت برجع لو الشخص دا صلحنى احسن مما كنت معه
يمكن اكون جدع او الناس بيستجدعنى يمكن اكون بحب اعقد مع الناس كتير عشرى يعنى
والناس كمان بيتحب تعقد معايا بفهم طبيعية الانسان اللى قدمى من خلال تصرفاته
يومى / فى الشغل بصحى الصبح اخد دش والبس هدومى وانزل الشغل على الساعة 9 الصبح افضل طول اليوم لحد الساعة 7.30 او 8 بالليل ارجع اخد دش واتعشا واعقد شوية على الكمبيوتر وبعد كدا انام
اما فى الايام الدراسة بروح حسب معياد محاضراتى احضر المحاضرات واعقد مع صحبى شوية انكش دا او دى اهزر شوية اضحك مع كل الناس وارجع اعقد على الكمبيوتر شوية وانام اقوم اصحى اذكر شوية وادخل انام بعد كدا
ههههههههههههههههههه انتى تامرى يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه ميرسي يا باشا

كلامك جميل زيك

يلا بقي قولي اطلبلك ايه قبل ما الحوار يسخن هههههههههههه​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

اى حاجة على زوقك يا روزى اللى يجى منك كويس جداااااا
وانا جاهز للحوار الساااااااااااااااااااااااخن جدا دا 
انا موجود اى حد عايز يسال كله ببلاش قبل ما اغير راى


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههه طيب الحق بقي اسأل قبل ما العرض يخلص هههههههههه​ 
بس طلبتلك مشروب علي زوقي​ 
اشرب الاول​ 
وبعدين نستكمل الحوار الممتع​ 




​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

مااشى يا روزى نكمل بقى 
انا شربت وكله تمام هاااااااا
هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*حاضر*

*ونستكمل الحوار مع *

*ماجد*

*احب اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفيه*

*بمعني*

*هل انت تعيش حاليا قصة حب؟*

*او كنت تعيش قصة حب ولكنها انتهت؟*

*ولو انتهت ايه هي الاسباب؟*


*ايه اكتر المميزات اللي بتحب انك تشوفها في البنت عموما؟*

*هل تقتنع ان في صداقة حقيقية؟*

*ماهي اصعب الاوقات اللي مريت عليك؟*

*هل من الممكن دموع ماجد تنزل بسهوله؟*

*ماذا تعني للك كلمة حب؟*

*ماهي امنياتك في المستقبل؟*

*هل كان لديك حلم ولم يتحقق؟*

*ولو في حلم حلمت بيه واتحقق ياريت تقول عليه؟*

*في انتظارك للرد*

*ولنا عوده*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يوليو 2010)

انا متابع بس


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

متاااااااااااااابعة الحوار الرائع
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

منورين يا شباب

نيفين

و


تاسوني​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

انا فى الوقت الحالى مش بعيش قصة حب وكان فعلا ليا قصة حب وفشلت
والاسباب كانت بسبب الصمت بمعنى انى كنت بحبها وهى كانت عارفة بس ما قولتش
علشان كدا هى افتكرت انى مش بحبها والله يكرمها صحبتها ويسمحها بقى هى السب فى مشاكل تانية مع العلم انى انا وصاحبتها بقنا دلوقتى اصحاب جدا جدا


المميزات/تكون انسانة محترمة وكويسة طبعا الشكل يكون كويس بس مش بقول قمر يعنى
تكون انسان شكلها كويس وبس
تكون بيتحبنى ومستواها المعيشى مش فارقة  بس ما يكنش اعلى منى طبعا وبس


ايوة هو فى صداقة حقيقة بس مش كتير دلوقتى علشان كدا اللى يلاقى الصداقة دى يمسك فيها لانه مش هيلاقى زيها لو ضاعت منه 


اصعب الاوقات اللى مرت عليا يوم اغمى عليا فيه وروحت المستشفى وكانوا معلقين ليا محاليل وكانت حالتى صعبة جدا وشوفت نظرة اهلى كلهم وهما واقفين بيبصوا عليا 
ابويا وامى واخالتى واولاد عمى وكل قربى كانت اصعب لحظة عدت عليا فى حياتى


دموع ماجد ممكن تنزل فى اوقات معينة لو ماجد خسر شخص اتهمنى بحاجة انا عملتها وانا ماعملتشها
تنزل لو حد عزيز على قلبى حصل ليه حاجة وحشة لا قدر الله
تنزل لو ماجد فقد حد من عائلته كلها يعنى مات 



الحب كلمة كبيرة اوووووووووووووووى مايعرفش معناه كل الناس وللاسف فى ناس بيتقولها ببساطة جدا اكنها لبانة فى بقوه وهى اغلى كلمة فى الوجود كله 



امنيتى فى المستقبل هى انى القى حد يعوضنى عن كل حاجة حصلت ليا




حلم هو ايه معنى حلم 
الاحلام بيتتنسى اول ما الواحد بيقوم انما الاحلام اللى عايزين نحققها بيتبقى صعبة مش مستحيلة انما صعبة بس
الحلم اللى عايز احققه فعلا هو انى القى انسان ضاع منى من زمان ونفسى القيه تانى





اه حققت حلم واحد هو انى لقت نفسى من جديد


هل من جديد انا جاااااااااااهز


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

عايزنك تشاركى يا تاسونى انتى ونيفين 
مش بس متابعين اى حاجة عايزين تسالؤها انا جااااااااااااهز للرد عليها؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يوليو 2010)

لع انا بحب اتفرج بس

وكمان روزي قايمه بالواجب وزياده

كفايه عليك كدا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

جميل خالص يا ماجد

ربنا يفرحك ويعوضك عن اي شئ خسرته واي شئ كان سبب في تعبك

فاصل ورجعالك تاني​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا عادى اجاوب ورزى تسال وانتى كمان 
واى حد تانى انا تحت امركم


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> لع انا بحب اتفرج بس
> 
> وكمان روزي قايمه بالواجب وزياده
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ليك يوم يالي في بالي ومش هرحمك :vava:


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا عادى اجاوب ورزى تسال وانتى كمان
> واى حد تانى انا تحت امركم


 

هههههههههه كلك زوق يا ماجد صدقني


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه الكلام ليكى يا متابعة ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه الكلام ليكى يا متابعة ههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههههه بالظبط كده

خليها بقي متابعه هههههههههه:08:


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليكى يا روزى انتى اللى كلك ذوق


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا روزى انتى اللى كلك ذوق


 

ربنا يخليك يا ماجد


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماااااااااااااشى يا روزى على راحتها


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

بس يا ياريت اللى عايز يشارك انا هارد على اى سؤال ؟
اى حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

ورجعنا معاكم علي الهوا مباشرة

ولسه معانا

العضو المتميز

(((ماجد)))

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

بحبك

فينك من زمان

وحشتني

مفتقد وجودك

بستمتع جدا بالحديث معاك


ماذا تعني لك هذه الجمل:

الحريه

الاخلاص

الامانه

الحنان


الحزن


البعد

القسوه


هقولك صفات وانت تجيبلي اسم من اعضاء المنتدي تنظبق عليه هذه الصفات:

متميز جدا

مشهور

محبوب من الجميع

دمه خفيف

خادم للكل

مهذب وصاحب فكر

نشيط جدا


يلا يا ماجد منتظراك للرد​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

بحبك/ الى شخصية عزيزة جدا على قلبى وهى امى

فينك من زمان /انسان معايا فى كنيستى

وحشتنى / ماجد بس ماجد اللى كان زمان مش ماجد اللى غرق فى الاحزان

مفتقد وجودك/ صاحب عمرى وصديقى اللى مش هاعوضه جون وهو معانا johnlovejesus


الحرية / اللى انا عايزه بس فى حدود الادب وفى نطاق المسار الصح مش الغلط واتحمل مسئولية تصرفاتى

الاخلاص/ بقى قليل اووووووووووى فى الدنيا دى بس هو موجود 


الامانة / فى كل تصرفاتى فى كلامى فى حياتى مع صحابى 


الحنان/ يعنى الام هى بير الحنان
اما بعيد عن الام هو شئ صعب تلقيه عند اى حد وفى قلوب اجحد ما يكون عكس الحنان وهى موجدة اكتر من القلوب الحنانية


الحزن/ ماتسليش ملك الاحزان عنها لانها ببساطة معتقل لو داخله الانسان لا يستطيع الخروج منها



البعد و القسوة هما الاتنين تقربيا واحد بس القاسية مطلوبة فى بعض الاوقات كذلك البعد مطلوب بردوا ساعات



متميز جدا /cuipd او مينا البطل


مشهور / روزى ومن غير مجاملة صدقنى وطبعا ماى روك الزعيم


محبوب من الجميع/ روكا 


دمه خفيف/ كوبتك مرمر اكيد


مهذب وصاحب فكر / كليمو 


نشيط جدا/بردوا كليمو ومينا البطل


يمكن فى ناس غير اللى انا قولتلهم احسن بس انا من خلال تعاملى مع الناس دى فعلا زى ما انا واصف بالظبط


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا ماجد

كلامك جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك

وبجد الحوار ممتع جدا

لكن نكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئلة

وهرحمك شويه ههههههههههه ونستكمل غدا


تصبحوا علي خير​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*منور الاذاعة يا ماجد*
*وانت قدها وقدود يا ريس مش تقلق دي روزي يعني هههههههههه*
*وميرسي لكلامك الجميل اللي مش استحقه*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (9 يوليو 2010)

*منور الاذاعة ياماجد

وكلامك جميل واجوبتك اجمل

مش هوصيكى عليه بقى ياروزى

بتابع من غير اسئلة​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه

انت منور يا مايكل

ومن غير توصيه انا قايمه بالواجب ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

*منور الاذاعه يا ماجد


ومتألقه كالعاده يا روزي​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا ميكي

منور بوجودك الجميل


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

اولا ميرسى ليكى يا روكا انتى انسانة جميلة وتستهلى اكتر من كدا
ثانيا ميرسى ليك يا مكس بس عايزنك تتابع وتسأل
ثالثا ميرسى يا مايكل الاذاعة منورة باللى فيها مش بيا صدقنى لانها من الاول منورة

وفاين المذيعة بيتاعتنا بقى 
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزى يلا نكمل انا جيت اهو


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

واناااااااااااا جيت اهو يا جميل

يلا فاصل سريع ورجعالك​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

عدناااااااااا بعد الفاصل

عايزه اعرف ماجد مر بكام حب في حياته؟

وانهي الحب اللي حسيته انه حقيقي مش مجرد اعجاب يعني كان سنك قد ايه؟

ياتري انت رومانسي والا عملي اكتر؟

شخصية ماجد هل هي هادئة والا شقي ؟ههههههههه

امتي حسيت انك وحيد رغم انك وسط ناس كتير؟

ايه اكتر شئ ممكن يفرحك؟

ايه المواقف اللي ممكن تزعلك وتنرفزك؟

قولي موقف محرج حصلك لو تفتكر؟

وكمان موقف مضحك حصلك ومش قادر تنساه؟

كلمة اطفال ماذا تعني لك؟

ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي نفسك تزورها قريب لاول مره؟

وكمان ايه الاماكن اللي دايما بتزورها وبتعجبك في كل مره ؟

ايه الهديه اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟

ياتري بتفكر تشتري حاجه قريب لكن متردد؟


يلا يا باشا منتظراك​


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

هاقولك يا روزى وبصراحة انا مرت بكام حالة حب انا مرت بحواللى 3 مرات 
المرة الاولى كانت بيتحبنى فيها لكن زى ما قولتلك امبارح الصامت ضيع الحب 
المرة التانية صحبتها السبب فى ضياع الحب
المرة التالتة وهى اللى كانت معايا فى كنيستى وهاتصدقنى لو قولتلك انها هى اللى بيتفكر فى الموضوع دا من بدرى وانا اللى مش حاسس ومش عايز اقول حاجة لغاية ما اتاكد بردوا



الحب التانى هو اللى كان احلى واحد فيهم بصراحة واكن سنة حواللى 18 سنة 


لا انا عملى بس الرومانسية مطلوبة شوية بردوا


شخصيتى/ لا انا شقى جدا جدا ومرح جدا جدا والناس حبة ماجد دا ومش بيتحب ماجد الحزين بس للاسف ماجد بيغطى حزنه بالضحك وهما فهمين كدا بس بيحبوا ضحكى وهزارى


حست بالوحدة/ احس بالوحدة لما اكون وسط الناس وماحدش واخد باله من وجدى 



اكتر شئ يفرحنى /هو انا اليوم يعدى عليا بفرح وضحك وسلامة دا بالنسبة ليا يبقى عيد مش يوم عادى لانه عدى بسلام



اللى ينرفزنى هو ان حد يستبرد عليا ويخنقنى وان حد يتحكم فيا



المواقف المضحك كتير والمواقف المحجرة بردوا كتير بس كلها مواقف بيتعدى انما مفيش موقف بعينه معلق معايا



الاطفال /ملائكة الارض وانا بحبهم جدا جدا جدا





اكتر مكان نفسى ازوره بجد جدا جدا/ هو اى دير اعقد فيه مع نفسى شوية مع اى راهب يمكن القى حلول لاحزانى هناك



الاماكن اللى بزورها كتير /هى طاحونة البابا كيرلس والسبع كنائس



الهدية اللى مش متوقعها هى / هدية عيد ميلادى من سنة تقربيا وانا كنت فاكر ان ماحدش فاكر عيد ميلادى او فاكرنى اصلا




بفكر اشترى ومتردد/ انا عايز اشترى  موتوسيكل ريس ومتردد دا طبعا غير المعارضة فى البيت


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا ماجد علي الاجابات اللي بمنتهي الصراحه دي

طلبتلك حاجه

اشرب الاول وبعدين نستكمل الحوار الممتع






​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟

بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟

اعترفت اخر مره امتي؟

ماهو المزمور المقرب لقلبك؟

هل مواظب علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟

هل انت خادم في الكنيسة والا وقتك لا يسمح؟

ماهي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟

مين شفيعك؟

ياتري كان نفسك تدخل حاجه غير مجال دراستك ده والا انت كنت بتتمني هذا المجال؟

في انتظار الرد لكني عارفه اني صدعتك من كثرة الاسئله هههههههههه بس حابه اننا نتعرف عليك اكتر

فاصل سريع ولنا عوده اخيره مع المميز

ماجد​


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

هو كل يوم ماااااشى مقبول منك يا روزى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي ماجد ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

حياتى الروحية / حياتى الروحية دايما تحتاج الى من يرويها بس انها احسن من ناس كتير هى مش فوق اووووووووووووى ولا تحت اوووووووووووى انما حياتى الروحية متوسطة


التناول / هى الحاجة الوحيدة اللى مش مواظب عليها لان ظروفى مش بيتسمح انى اروح الصبح القداس وربنا يسامحنى هو دا مش مبرر انما هى حجة انا بابرر بيها لنفسى تقصيرى من التناول


اعترفى/انا اعترفت اخر مرة من حاولى شهر ونص او اتين تقربيا




المزمور المقرب ليا /هو المزمور الخمسين




صلاتى/ انا بواظب على الصلاة ولكن فى ظروف طارئة على الانسان بس 



الخدمة /انا خدمة فى اسرة للمعاقيين وربنا يعنى عليها انما مش مواظب نظرا لظروف شغلى ودراستى انما معظم الاوقات ببقى موجود




الترانيم / هما  ترنيمة ارفع عينى الى الجبال وترنيمة لحظة ضعف وترنيمة اوقات بتوب



شفيع / هما كتير بصراحة بس انا هاقولهم 
مارجرجس سريع الندهة         البطل الرومانى 
البابا كيرلس السادس ابو الغلابة         شفيع الطلبة
مارمينا حبيبى البابا كيرلس 
تماف ايرينى ام الراهبات 
الانبا موسى الاسود راهب الاحتمال
القديسة مهرائيل عروس المسيح
وطبعا قبل كل القديسين وعلى راسهم ام ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح امه الحبيبة العذراء مريم




المجال / اولا اللى ربنا بيجيبه للانسان كويس ولازم شكره عليه لانه ما يعرفش ربنا مرتب ليه ايه بعد كدا انما انا كان نفسى ادخل كليه الهندسة انما ربنا كتب ليا وقسم لى كلية الحقوق 
نشكر ربنا 




وعلى فكرة انا حابب الحوار جدا جدا وانا مش صدعتك منك ولا من اسئلتك بس كان نفسى الناس كلها تشارك من المتابعين


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا ماجد

بس معظم اللي في الاذاعه اغلبهم يعني بيحبوا يسمعوا الحوار فقط ومش دايما حد يسأل وده كان مع كل الضيوف يعني مش انت بس يا جميل

لكنهم متابعين حوارك الجميل ومستمتعين جدا زي ما انا مستمتعه بالظبط​


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليكى يا روزى انا مستمتع اكتر من اى حد تانى لانى جيت مع احلى شخصيات
فى احلى مكان اذاعة المنتدى وع احلى مذيعة روووووووووووووووووووووووووزى


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع العضو الجميل

ماجد

لو يرجع بيك الزمن ياتري كنت هتعمل ايه ومش هتعمل ايه؟

ياتري انت راضي عن نفسك بنسة كام في %؟

كلمه توجهها لمن جرحك تقوله ايه؟


ليه انت بتقول انك بقيت حزين مع ان ده مكنش طبعك

ياتري ايه اسباب ذلك الحزن والي متي سيظل هذا الحزن يمتلك حياتك؟

لو قولتلك كلمة شكر توجيها للشخص ياتري هيكون مين الشخص ده وهتقوله فيها ايه؟

وبردو لو نصيحة لشخص هيكون مين وهتقوله ايه؟

هل ماجد من طبعه يحب العتاب من اشخاص يريدهم في حياته؟

لو اتظلمت من شخص بدون سبب ياتري تعمل ايه وتتصرف ازاي؟

لو عندك عتاب عايز توجهه علي الهوا مباشرة لشخص ياتري هتقول فيه ايه؟

ايه رأيك عموما في منتدي الكنيسة واعضاءه؟

لمن تهدي هذه الصور:

















وفي النهاية احب اقولك ان الحلقة معاك مريت بسرعه وبجد كنت ضيف جميل جدا واتعرفنا عليك اكتر عن قرب

وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

اتمني مكنش تقلت عليك في الاسئلة

واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمه لحبايبك مستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليك مره تانية يا ماجد

ربنا يفرحك ويبعد عنك اي حزن​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا روزى انا مستمتع اكتر من اى حد تانى لانى جيت مع احلى شخصيات
> فى احلى مكان اذاعة المنتدى وع احلى مذيعة روووووووووووووووووووووووووزى


 

ربنا يخليك يا جميل ده من زوقك بجد

كنت اجمل ضيف معايا في الاذاعه

وليا الشرف اني اتعرفت عليك​


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

لو يرجع بيا الزمن /كنت هاصلح كل حاجة عملتها غلط ومش هاعرف ناس كتير كانوا السبب فى حزنى دا اللى هاعمله انما اللى مش هاعمله هو انى ماكنتش هاخلى الحزن يدخل قلبى 


راضى عن نفسى/ فى الوقت الحالى انا راضى عن نفسى بنسبة 40%
اما فى السابق كنت راضى عن نفسى بنسبة 80%



كلمة للى جرحنى/ اقوله كلمة واحدة بس وهى ربنا يسمحك ويوفقك وتلاقى حد تكمل حياتك معه بخير واقوله كمان ان مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجد هيفضل ماجد وهيعيش حتى لو بجراحه



الحزن واسبابه/ الحزن امتلك حياتى كلها من اسباب كتير 
اولها معرفة ناس هما مش ناس اساسا 
بسبب ناس واقعونى فى مشاكل كتير وخسرونى ناس كانوا عزازا على قلبى 
حزنى بسببحاجات تانية كتير معلش مش هينفع تتقل على الاذاعة كدا

اما لغاية امتى هيفضل الحزن دا لغاية لما الاقى حد يعوضنى عنه ويبعده عنى ولما يريد ربنا انه يرفعنى عنه ويبعده عنى





كلمة لشخص/ هاوجها لواحد هو زى اخويا  وهو معانا johnlovejesus واقوله انت زى اخويا وهو كان معايا فى وقت صعب عليا





نصيحة لمين/ مش لاحد بالضبظ بس اقول لكل شخص انه يبعد عن اى حزن علشان ما يدخلش ممكلة الاحزان المعتقل للانسان




العتاب / انا من طبعى بحب النقد وبحب اراء الناس كلها حتى ولو كانت الناس دى لسة عرفنى بس لو عرفت ماجد بجد ممكن يغيروا رايهم
وانا بقبل العتاب من اى حد اعرفه




هاسيبه لغاية ما يهدئ ويعرف انى مش انا اللى عملت كدا ساعاتها لو اتاسف وصلحنى برجع معه زى الاول انما لو صدقت ومادورش على الحقيقة بيكون خسر انسان وهو ماجد




عتاب لشخص/ هو انا مش هاقوله لحد بعينه بس هاقوله للناس اللى بيتصدق من غير ما دور على الحقيقة اقولهم هاتخسر الانسان المظلوم وهتندم بعد كدا على خسرته




منتدى الكنيسة / هو منتدى رائع جدا والاعضاء ناس جمال جدا جدا فيه وبصراحة انه احسن منتدى لقيته من كل اللى مشترك فيهم




الوردة اهديها الى امى
اما الدبدوب والوردة ليكى يا روزى




اذاعة الكنيسة/ متميزة زى مذيعتها ويااارب يدوم النجاح فيها واتمنى انها تفضل على طول






كلمة لاعضاء الاذاعة قولهم ربنا معاكم كلكم ويوافقكم وابعدوا عن الاحزان واقولهم انى كنت ضيف تقيل اوووووووووووى عليهم واقول كمان انى كنت بتكلم بصراحة جدا جدا عن نفسى واجابتى من نفسى يمكن تكون الاجابة او الكلام كبير عن سنى بس اقول حاجة اخيرة ان الكلام دا عن تجارب حقيقة فى حياتى
واحب اسئلهم واسأل كل واحد تابع الحوار ايه رايك فى ماجد وكلامه؟وعايز اعرف رايك انتى كمان يا روزى؟ 

انا استمتعت جدا جدا بلاذاعة الجميلة دى ومنتظر جاوب السؤال 
والسلام خير ختام مع السلامة وشكرا على استضفتك يا روزى


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2010)

> فى الوقت الحالى انا راضى عن نفسى بنسبة 40%


*حلو خالص هاتطمع
فى غيرك مش واصلين لربع النسبة دى هههههه
مش هاقر ولااحسد
  تابعت روددك  الجميلة ماجد مع المذيعة الشقية روزى هههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (10 يوليو 2010)

انا متابعه الموضوع من اوله 
كنتي منوره ياروزي كالعاده
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## روزي86 (10 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> لو يرجع بيا الزمن /كنت هاصلح كل حاجة عملتها غلط ومش هاعرف ناس كتير كانوا السبب فى حزنى دا اللى هاعمله انما اللى مش هاعمله هو انى ماكنتش هاخلى الحزن يدخل قلبى
> 
> 
> راضى عن نفسى/ فى الوقت الحالى انا راضى عن نفسى بنسبة 40%
> ...


 
نورت يا ماجد يا جميل

وميرسي خالص علي الدبدوب الجميل زيك

كنت بجد ضيف متميز وجميل رغم حزنك اللي جواك لكنك ابدعت حقيقي 

وشخصيتك جميلة جدا


----------



## روزي86 (10 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *حلو خالص هاتطمع*
> *فى غيرك مش واصلين لربع النسبة دى هههههه*
> *مش هاقر ولااحسد*
> *تابعت روددك الجميلة ماجد مع المذيعة الشقية روزى هههههه*


 

ههههههههه ده انا غلبانه يا جرجس ومش شقية خالص مالص ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 يوليو 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات الماضية

الجميلة

نيتا (netta)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=204


والمميز

ماجد  (magedrn)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=213




بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة 

وضيف جديد


في 


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكم
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك فى ضيوفك يا روزى
مذيعة كفاءة ههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى ياسكرة​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يزيد ويبارك فى ضيوفك يا روزى
> 
> مذيعة كفاءة ههههههههههه
> ربنا معاكى ياسكرة​


 

ههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر انتي


----------



## النور الجديد (11 يوليو 2010)

ماجد بجد كنت منور الاذاعه وكانت حلقة مميزة
وربنا يخلي لينا الميعة الرقيقة والجميلة روزي
الي دائما تتحفنا بكل جديد ليها ​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبة قلبي

ده من زوقك يا قمر

منورة دايما​


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليكى يا نور انما الاذاعة منورة بصحابة الاذاعة 
وبيكوا مش بيا وانا بجد كنت سعيد جدا وانا فى الاذاعة مع روزى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*كنت منور يا ماجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا نور انما الاذاعة منورة بصحابة الاذاعة
> وبيكوا مش بيا وانا بجد كنت سعيد جدا وانا فى الاذاعة مع روزى


 

ربنا يخليك يا ماجد

كلك زوق يا جميل


----------



## dodo jojo (13 يوليو 2010)

اللاااااااااااااه عليييييك يا حبيب والديك...ههههههه...ماشى منتظرين الضيف...التالى


----------



## magedrn (13 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كنت منور يا ماجد*​


 ميرسى ليكى يا روكا


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يوليو 2010)

*اية ده برضه جيت بالاخر
كنت منور يا ماجد
مش لحقت اسال انا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> اللاااااااااااااه عليييييك يا حبيب والديك...ههههههه...ماشى منتظرين الضيف...التالى


 

هههههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا دودو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (14 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اية ده برضه جيت بالاخر*
> 
> *كنت منور يا ماجد*
> *مش لحقت اسال انا*​


 

ههههههههه معلش يا حبي تتعوض بقي مع الضيف الجديد


----------



## dodo jojo (15 يوليو 2010)

النور نور المذيغه العسوله القمرايه الكميله


----------



## روزي86 (17 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> النور نور المذيغه العسوله القمرايه الكميله


 

ربنا يخليك يا دودو

ده من زوقك ورقتك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2010)

*اداااااااااااااااااااااااا   طيب مكن اسائلة  كام سوال   فى الاعادة*
*علشان احيه دا ماجد دا حبيبى *
*مش تقوليلى يا روزى *
*ماااااااااااااااشى  على العموم نورت يابو جودة *
*ربنا  يفرح قلبك انت ومزعتنا الجميلة روزااااااااااااا*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> لو يرجع بيا الزمن /كنت هاصلح كل حاجة عملتها غلط ومش هاعرف ناس كتير كانوا السبب فى حزنى دا اللى هاعمله انما اللى مش هاعمله هو انى ماكنتش هاخلى الحزن يدخل قلبى
> 
> 
> راضى عن نفسى/ فى الوقت الحالى انا راضى عن نفسى بنسبة 40%
> ...


*بجد يا جودة انت  حبيب هارتى   نورت الاذاعة    ملحقتكش   هبقى اكتبلك كام سوال  وتجاوب عليهم فى الاعادة 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة








في الحقيقة وحشتوني جدا جدا

وانا انهارده حبيت انزل الحلقة وتكون معايا ضيفه

جميلة جدا وعسوله خالص

وانا بحبها جدا جدا


هي العضوه اللي منوره المنتدي كله بوجودها


هي


العضوه المباركه



‏*didi adly*



يلا كلنا نرحب بيها معانا في الاذاعه








اهلا بيكي يا قمراية

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

ومش تخافي خالص مالص هههههههههههههه

فاصل سريع ورجعالك ونبدأ الحلقه

فابقوااااااا معناااااااااااا​


----------



## magedrn (19 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اية ده برضه جيت بالاخر*
> 
> *كنت منور يا ماجد*
> *مش لحقت اسال انا*​


 خلاص انا فى الخدمة فى اى وقت وتتعوض المرة الجاية فى العضو الجديد
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (19 يوليو 2010)

هيييييييييييييييييييييييية اهلا اهلا بالعضو المميز جدا ‏*didi adly*
واتوصى بقى يا روى مش هاوصيكى


----------



## magedrn (19 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *بجد يا جودة انت حبيب هارتى نورت الاذاعة ملحقتكش هبقى اكتبلك كام سوال وتجاوب عليهم فى الاعادة *​


 يا بوب من غير ما تقول يابو جون انا عارف وانا وانت مع بعض فى اى وقت وفى اى حتة


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> هيييييييييييييييييييييييية اهلا اهلا بالعضو المميز جدا ‏*didi adly*
> واتوصى بقى يا روى مش هاوصيكى


 

ههههههههه من عنيا يا ماجد مش تقلق

هقوم بالواجب 

واللي عنده اي سؤال يتفضل هههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد
> 
> في
> 
> ...


*
ابقوا معنا ولكن دون اسئلة بليز هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> خلاص انا فى الخدمة فى اى وقت وتتعوض المرة الجاية فى العضو الجديد
> هههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههه
اهى اتعوضت فى هههههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> هيييييييييييييييييييييييية اهلا اهلا بالعضو المميز جدا ‏*didi adly*
> واتوصى بقى يا روى مش هاوصيكى




*اية ده ياماجد
اللى بنعمله فى الناس حييجى علينا ولا اية ههههههههههههه

وكمان يتوصى علينا 
*​


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2010)

*مساء الخير

منورة الاذاعة يا ديدى

وروزى دايما متالقة
وصيتك ديدى بقى ها​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

*ديدي منورة يا قمررررررررررررررررررر*
*ومش تخافي برضه هههههههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *مساء الخير
> 
> منورة الاذاعة يا ديدى
> 
> ...



*مساء النور يامايك 

ميرسى الاذاعة منورة بالحلقات السابقة هههههههههه

هو كل اللى يدخل يوصى على 
انا عملت اية بس هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *مساء الخير​*
> 
> *منورة الاذاعة يا ديدى*​
> *وروزى دايما متالقة*
> ...


 

مساء الفل يا مايكل

ميرسي لزوقك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ديدي منورة يا قمررررررررررررررررررر*
> 
> *ومش تخافي برضه هههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه قوليلها يا روكا احسن هي قلقانه خالص هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *مساء النور يامايك *​
> 
> *ميرسى الاذاعة منورة بالحلقات السابقة هههههههههه*​
> *هو كل اللى يدخل يوصى على *
> *انا عملت اية بس هههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا دي التوصيه للناس الغاليين علينا هههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يوليو 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا قمرة​​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

عدناااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

المؤهل الدراسي

مكان الميلاد

تاريخ الميلاد

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟

كم يبلغ طولك؟ ووزنك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضله؟

وايه هو مشروبك المفضل؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ماهو لون شعرك؟

لون عنيكي ايه؟

ماهي شخصية ديدي في سطور مختصرة؟


يلا يا حبي جاوبي ولنا عوده​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ديدي منورة يا قمررررررررررررررررررر*
> *ومش تخافي برضه هههههههههههه*​



*بوجودك يا عسولة 

هههههههههههههه
برضه انتى كمان
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا قمرة​​




*بوجودك يا حبى 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين
> 
> ...




*انا بقى عايز ميرندا وكاكاو وكل المشروبات اللى عند على حسابك ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا بقى عايز ميرندا وكاكاو وكل المشروبات اللى عند على حسابك ههههههههه*
> ​





هههههههههههه يا سلام من عنيا يا حبي

وعندك واحد ميرندا لديدي وصلحه هههههههههه


اتفضلي يا قمر


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *مساء النور يامايك
> 
> ميرسى الاذاعة منورة بالحلقات السابقة هههههههههه
> 
> ...





روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا دي التوصيه للناس الغاليين علينا هههههههههههه





*صحيح التوصية للغاليين بس زى ما قالت روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

نستكمل مع القمر اللي منورانا


عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفيه

بمعني هل انتي حاليا في قصة حب ام لا؟

او كان ليكي قصة حب وانتهت؟


لو في قصة حب او كانت يعني وانتهت عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر المميزات اللي شدتك فيه؟

الحب في حياه ديدي غير فيكي ايه؟

ماذا تعني ليكي كلمة حب عموما؟

امتي ديدي حسيت انها انجرحت اوي؟

ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تضايقك؟

هل ديدي شخصية عصبية ام هادئة؟

ياتري ديدي بنوته شقية والا علي حسب المود؟

ايه اكتر ميزه بتحبيها في شخصيتك؟

وبردو ايه اكتر عيب مش راضيه عنه في شخصيتك؟


يلا منتظراكي هههههههههه الاسئلة حميت ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> نستكمل مع القمر اللي منورانا
> *   ميرسى ياحبى
> ...



*دى حميت اوى 
طلعتى حاجات مش طلعت ولا كانت حتطلع هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا سلام من عنيا يا حبي
> 
> وعندك واحد ميرندا لديدي وصلحه هههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبى*

*طب واللى بيدخلوا دول ويوصوا على مش لهم حاجة برضه ههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه كلها يا ديدي

اجاباتك جميله زيك 

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما

ومتالقه كالعاده يا روزي 

يالا عايز حقي ناشف ع الكلمتين دول​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *دى حميت اوى *
> 
> *طلعتى حاجات مش طلعت ولا كانت حتطلع هههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه الحمد لله اهي طلعت اهي علي ايدي

يلا يلا لما نشوف ايه تاني هيطلع في الاجابات هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبى*​
> 
> *طب واللى بيدخلوا دول ويوصوا على مش لهم حاجة برضه ههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي ليهم اكيد

دول منورين الاذاعه كلها وليهم اكبر فضل علي نجاحها


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها يا ديدي​*
> 
> 
> *اجاباتك جميله زيك *
> ...






هههههههههههه كمان ناشف والا طري هههههههه

بجد ميرسي يا ميكي يالي مشرفني ورافع راسي دايما ههههههههههههه

ها كده تمام يا باشا :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

وادي الساقع لكل المستمعين اللي شرفونا في الاذاعه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

ونستكمل الحوار الممتع

مع

ديدي


عايزه اعرف ايه هي امنياتك للمستقبل؟

هل كان ليكي حلم تسعي لتحقيقه حتي الان؟ ام تحقق؟

ياتري كان نفسك تدخلي كليه معينه غير اللي انتي فيها؟

ايه اكتر ماده بحتبي تذاكريها؟

ايه هو الخبر اللي سمعتيه وفرحك اوي؟

وبردو ايه الخبر اللي سمعتيه وزعلاك اوي؟

امتي دموع ديدي تنزل؟

مين اقرب شخص ليكي بتجري عليه دايما وتحكيله علي اي شئ جواكي؟

امتي ديدي حسيت انها وحيده؟

تقولي لمين هذه الكلمات:

بحبك

ليه بعدت عني

فينك من زمان

وحشني الكلام معاك


يلا يا حبي منتظراكي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه قوليلها يا روكا احسن هي قلقانه خالص هههههههههههه


*صدقيني ياختي قايلالها وبرضه مش مصدقة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *بوجودك يا عسولة
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> برضه انتى كمان
> *​


*هههههههههههههه*
*يابت عيب عليكي *
*مش تخافي انتي برضه اليكساوية يعني ريا وسكينة*
*واحممممممممممممممممم خشي فيها شمال*
*احنا بس جايين نهدي النفوس:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يابت عيب عليكي *
> *مش تخافي انتي برضه اليكساوية يعني ريا وسكينة*
> ...





هههههههههههه تخش شمال ايه بس

هي راكبه توك توك ههههههههههه:smil8:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

> *البرج
> الجوزاء *



*زيي هييييييييييه:ura1::ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه تخش شمال ايه بس
> 
> هي راكبه توك توك ههههههههههه:smil8:[/CENTER]


*ههههههههههههه*
*وانتي تعرفي التوك توك منين بقا*
*اخرك اسكوتر اصلا:t30:*
*وبعدين البت براحتها:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *زيي هييييييييييه:ura1::ura1:*
> ​





هههههههههههه بس كفايه انتي بتعملي تمارين الصباح هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وانتي تعرفي التوك توك منين بقا*
> *اخرك اسكوتر اصلا:t30:*
> *وبعدين البت براحتها:t30:*​





هههههههههههه اسمع عنه ههههههههههه

وبشوفه من بعيد لبعيد هههههههه:t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بس كفايه انتي بتعملي تمارين الصباح هههههههه[/center]


*هو انا بتنطط في بيتك يا بت:11azy:*
*اوف بقا الواحد مش يعرف يتنطط خالص كده في المنتدي ده:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اسمع عنه ههههههههههه
> 
> وبشوفه من بعيد لبعيد هههههههه:t30:[/CENTER]


*ايوة ياختي وانتي هتعرفيه منين اخرك موتو رجل:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو انا بتنطط في بيتك يا بت:11azy:*
> 
> *اوف بقا الواحد مش يعرف يتنطط خالص كده في المنتدي ده:smil16:*​





هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا خدي راحتك علي الاخر

اعتبريه ملعبك الرياضي هههههههههه وعيشي حياتك:t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة ياختي وانتي هتعرفيه منين اخرك موتو رجل:t30:*
> ​





هههههههههههههه موتو رجل والا ايد

شكلك بتركبيه كل يوم وايه بتعذب يا حرام ههههههههههه:t30::hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا خدي راحتك علي الاخر
> 
> اعتبريه ملعبك الرياضي هههههههههه وعيشي حياتك:t30:[/CENTER]


*لا خلاص هروح اتنطط في حتة تاني:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه موتو رجل والا ايد
> 
> شكلك بتركبيه كل يوم وايه بتعذب يا حرام ههههههههههه:t30::hlp:[/CENTER]


*والله انتي ادري بقا مادام مش عارفة ايد من رجل:t30:*
*هو احنا لينا غيره يا بت هو اللي بيمشينا هو هو هو حاتم ابو الحاتم30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا خلاص هروح اتنطط في حتة تاني:t30:*
> ​





ههههههههههههه لا يا حبي خليكي هناااااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا يا حبي خليكي هناااااااا[/center]


*لا انتي زعقتي فيا وقولتي بطلي تنطيط:190vu::190vu:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا انتي زعقتي فيا وقولتي بطلي تنطيط:190vu::190vu:*
> ​





هههههههههههه لا يا حبي هو انا اقدر بردو

مووووووووووووووواه بصالحك اهو هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه كمان ناشف والا طري هههههههه
> 
> بجد ميرسي يا ميكي يالي مشرفني ورافع راسي دايما ههههههههههههه
> 
> ها كده تمام يا باشا :t30:[/CENTER]




*
ودي اصرفها منين بقي

قلت عايز حقي ناشف

ولا انتي عرفه بقي :heat:​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ودي اصرفها منين بقي*
> 
> *قلت عايز حقي ناشف*
> 
> ...





امممممممممم نووووووووو الناشف خلص ههههههههههه:t30:
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها يا ديدي
> 
> اجاباتك جميله زيك
> 
> ...



*منورة بمشاركتك الجميلة يا كوكو 

ربنا معاك وتبقى دايما سعيد 

يسسسسس روزى دايما متالقة 

عايز حقك انا عمالة اقولها هاتى 
ميرندا ولا حاجة للناس اللى بتدخل مطنشة خالص
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه الحمد لله اهي طلعت اهي علي ايدي
> 
> يلا يلا لما نشوف ايه تاني هيطلع في الاجابات هههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههههههههه

لالالا كفاية كدة مش عايزين حاجة تانى تطلع ههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منورة بمشاركتك الجميلة يا كوكو *
> 
> 
> *ربنا معاك وتبقى دايما سعيد *
> ...






اه ياني علي الناس اللي ظالمني

جبتلهم صدقيني حاجه ساقعه

شوقي في الصفحات اللي قبلها

يلا عدوا الجمايل بقي هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *لالالا كفاية كدة مش عايزين حاجة تانى تطلع ههههههههه*​





ههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا ودي تيجي

يلا يا حبي شوفي الاسئلة اللي نزلتهالك من امبارح​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *يابت عيب عليكي *
> *مش تخافي انتي برضه اليكساوية يعني ريا وسكينة*
> *واحممممممممممممممممم خشي فيها شمال*
> *احنا بس جايين نهدي النفوس:t30:*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالا انا بحب اخش يمين على طول 

واضح انك بتهدى النفوس 
طةل عمرك قصدك خير هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *زيي هييييييييييه:ura1::ura1:*​



*هههههههههههههههه

كل برج الجوزاء قمامير هههههههههه

نتكلم فيه براحتنا بقى 

*​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يوليو 2010)

اهلا يا وردتي الجميلة 
وانا بقول الاذاعة نورت من تاني
كنتي ماخذه اجازه ولا ايه ياقمر
بجد وحشاني جداااااااااااا
وبموت فيكي​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا وردتي الجميلة
> 
> وانا بقول الاذاعة نورت من تاني
> كنتي ماخذه اجازه ولا ايه ياقمر
> ...





انا اللي بموت فيكي يا حبيبة قلبي

وبجد وحشتيني خالص

والاذاعه دايما منوره بيكم وبكلامكم الجميل اوي ده

ربنا يخليكي ليا​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يوليو 2010)

انا بقول الاذاعة منوره جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا ترى ايه السبب؟؟
عرفت انه بنوتي هي ضيفت المذيعة الرقيقة روزي 
فاهلا وسهلا باجمل وارق بنوتة فيكي يا مصر
بنوتي الجميلة والرقيقة والقمر منوره الاذاعة بجد
ماعندي كلام احكي الا ربنا معاكي بابنتي واستحملي بقى 
مذيعتنا الرقيقة حتجننك من الاسئلة واذا حتجتي اي حاجه 
انا معاكي يا بنوتي مش تنسى تخبريني
ومحدش يجي في بنتي كثير احسن اضربه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا ودي تيجي
> 
> يلا يا حبي شوفي الاسئلة اللي نزلتهالك من امبارح[/center]




*هههههههههههههههههههه
لالا طبعا لازم تطلعى العقد اللى فى هنا ههههههههههه

حاضر ليسة شيفاها
حجاوب اهه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> انا بقول الاذاعة منوره جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا ترى ايه السبب؟؟
> 
> عرفت انه بنوتي هي ضيفت المذيعة الرقيقة روزي
> فاهلا وسهلا باجمل وارق بنوتة فيكي يا مصر
> ...






ههههههههههه يا جامد انت يا جامد ههههههههههه

عسوله انتي وبموت فيكي​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لالا طبعا لازم تطلعى العقد اللى فى هنا ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...





ههههههههههه اوك يا حبي علي مهلك خالص
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ونستكمل الحوار الممتع
> 
> مع
> 
> ...




انا جاوبت اهه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> انا بقول الاذاعة منوره جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا ترى ايه السبب؟؟
> عرفت انه بنوتي هي ضيفت المذيعة الرقيقة روزي
> فاهلا وسهلا باجمل وارق بنوتة فيكي يا مصر
> بنوتي الجميلة والرقيقة والقمر منوره الاذاعة بجد
> ...



*الاذاعة منورة عشان انتى فتحتى صفحتها احلى ماما بالدنيا *
*اهلا بك يا احلى واجمل وارق انسانة بالدنيا كلها*

*روزى عسولة خلينا حلوين علشان نطلع من هنا على خير هههههههههه*

*حاااضر اكيد بخبرك على طول امال *

*يسسسسسسس اول واحدة تدخل هنا ومش توصى على *

*اموووووووووووووة*
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> انا جاوبت اهه
> ​





اوووووك يا قمر

فاصل سريع وهنرجع ونستكمل​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اوووووك يا قمر
> 
> فاصل سريع وهنرجع ونستكمل[/center]



*هو ليسة فيه باقى

طب اد اية 
عشان على اساسه اطلب منك الكانز بقى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هو ليسة فيه باقى*​
> 
> *طب اد اية *
> *عشان على اساسه اطلب منك الكانز بقى*​


 

هههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا اطلبي براحتك يا حبي

انا عيوني ليكي


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

عدنااااااااااا مع الجميلة

ديدي

عايزه اعرف لو ديدي حد ضايقها اوي بتتصرف معاه ازاي؟

امتي حسيتي انك اتظلمتي من شخص عزيز عليكي ومكنتيش قادره توضحي سوء الفهم؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟ 

ياتري نفسك في شئ معين تشتريه قريب؟


نفسك تجددي من روتين حياتك والا كده تمام؟

لو يرجع بيكي الزمن ايه الشئ اللي كنتي هتعمليه وايه  اللي مكنتيش هتعمليه؟

لو قولتلك توجهي نصيحه لشخص عزيز عليكي ياتري هيكون مين وهتقوليله فيها ايه؟

بردو لو عتاب هيكون لمين وهتقوليله ايه؟

مين اصدقائك من اعضاء المنتدي؟

ازاي اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة؟

وايه رأيك في المنتدي وفي الاعضاء اللي منورين المنتدي؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليكي داخل المنتدي؟

مين اكتر الاعضاء اللي بتحبي مواضيعه ومتابعاه باستمرار؟

اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول شئ؟


يلا يا قمر في انتظار الرد

ربنا معاكي ههههههههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (20 يوليو 2010)

عودة قوية روزى ببحلقة جميلة مع ديدى
اسئلة جميلة  ورددود مميزة من ديدى
بس عاوز اسئلها  سؤال 
فية مادة تتحب اسمها جزيئات كيمياء هههههه
شكلك هاتطلعى زيى بتاع الفميتو ثانية ؟؟؟ ههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالا انا بحب اخش يمين على طول
> 
> واضح انك بتهدى النفوس
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*خلاص عشان خاطرك انتي بس*
*شميييييييين عشان مش نزعل شمال ههههههه*
*عندك شك في كده:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل برج الجوزاء قمامير هههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ايوة بصي بقا احنا نسيب الاذاعة دي ونتكلم في البرج الجوزاء بتاعنا30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2010)

_*منووووووووووورة يا   ديدى بجد  حلقة مميزة يا روزى  ضيفة  جميلة  جدااااااااااااا*_
_*بجد   حوار ممتع    الله ينور مش  هوصيكى بقى ماشى*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> عودة قوية روزى ببحلقة جميلة مع ديدى
> اسئلة جميلة ورددود مميزة من ديدى
> بس عاوز اسئلها سؤال
> قبة مادة تتحب اسمها جزيئات كيمياء هههههه
> شكلك هاتطلعى زيى بتاع الفميتو ثانية ؟؟؟ ههههههه


 
هههههههههه منور يا جرجس

ربنا يخليك يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*منووووووووووورة يا ديدى بجد حلقة مميزة يا روزى ضيفة جميلة جدااااااااااااا*_
> 
> _*بجد حوار ممتع الله ينور مش هوصيكى بقى ماشى*_​





ربنا يخليك يا ارق جون

منور يا جميل​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2010)

يلا يا ديدي

كلنا في انتظارك

للرد علي الاسئلة

فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم ومع الحوار الممتع

فتااااااااابعونااااااااااااا​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا اطلبي براحتك يا حبي
> 
> انا عيوني ليكي



*تسلملى عيونك ياقمراية 
:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا مع الجميلة
> 
> ديدي
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
الحمد للة اجبنا 
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> عودة قوية روزى ببحلقة جميلة مع ديدى
> اسئلة جميلة  ورددود مميزة من ديدى
> بس عاوز اسئلها  سؤال
> فية مادة تتحب اسمها جزيئات كيمياء هههههه
> شكلك هاتطلعى زيى بتاع الفميتو ثانية ؟؟؟ ههههههه



يس عودة قوية اوى افترت على هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لك ياجرجس

هههههههههههههه
انا عارفة انت كمان علوم ولا اية
انت عارف بقى العقد 

هههههههههههههههه


لالالا اانا بتاعت  مش بحب احسبها بالفيمتو بحسبها بالنانو :t30:


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *خلاص عشان خاطرك انتي بس*
> *شميييييييين عشان مش نزعل شمال ههههههه*
> *عندك شك في كده:t30:*​


*
هههههههههههههههه

تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ 

مش عندى شك يا اوختى
عندى ثقة مطلقة ههههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة بصي بقا احنا نسيب الاذاعة دي ونتكلم في البرج الجوزاء بتاعنا30:*​




*ههههههههههههههه*
*انا موافقة انحكى فيه براحتنا ونبوظ لروزى الاذاعة *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*منووووووووووورة يا   ديدى بجد  حلقة مميزة يا روزى  ضيفة  جميلة  جدااااااااااااا*_
> _*بجد   حوار ممتع    الله ينور مش  هوصيكى بقى ماشى*_
> ​




*بوجودك يا جون 

انت اللى مرورك جميل خالص 

انت كمان جاى توصى على يا جون 

انا عملت ايش بس*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا ديدي
> 
> كلنا في انتظارك
> 
> ...




*انا جاوبت ياقمراية 
وسورى على التاخير
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *الحمد للة اجبنا *


 

اووووك يا عسولتي

اجابات جامده جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع القمر

ديدي


عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟

امتي اعترفتي اخر مره؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

هل انتي خادمه في الكنيسة؟

لما بتكوني تعبانه اوي ومضايقه بتحبي تروحي دير والا تبقي لوحدك ؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه قريب لاول مره؟

وايه المكان اللي دايما بتروحيه وبتستمتعي فيه وكأنك لاول مره؟

هقولك صفات وانتي تقوليلي اسم عضو من اعضاء الكنيسة:

طيب جدا

متواضع

دمه خفيف

رومانسي خالص

محبوب من الجميع

مشهور جدا


وفي النهاية احب اقولك نورتي يا قمر الاذاعه كلها واتمني انك تكوني استمتعتي معانا في الحوار الشيق ده

وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

نورتي بجد يا ديدي وانا حبيت اللقاء معاكي جدا لانه كان واضح وصريح

اسيبك بقي تختمي الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكي يا حبيبتي







​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع القمر
> 
> ديدي
> 
> ...




*عجبنى الدبدوب بالاخر ده 
حلو خالص 

ميرسى ياروزى للحلقة الجميلة دى
وكنتى متالقة ياقمر
*​


----------



## magedrn (22 يوليو 2010)

كانت حلقة جامدة جدا كالعادة يا روزى 
وكنتى منورة يا ديدى واجاوبتك حلوة اوووووووى
ربنا معاكى


----------



## max mike (22 يوليو 2010)

*حلقة جميلة ياروزى واختيار موفق

نورتى الاذاعة ديدى واجوبتك كانت جميلة وصريحة خالص​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *عجبنى الدبدوب بالاخر ده *
> 
> *حلو خالص *
> 
> ...





ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك ورقتك يا قمر

نورتي الاذاعه وكنتي ضيفة جميلة​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> كانت حلقة جامدة جدا كالعادة يا روزى





magedrn قال:


> وكنتى منورة يا ديدى واجاوبتك حلوة اوووووووى
> ربنا معاكى





ميرسي جدا يا ماجد

كلك زوق ومتشكره خالص لتشجيعك الجميل​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *حلقة جميلة ياروزى واختيار موفق​*​
> *نورتى الاذاعة ديدى واجوبتك كانت جميلة وصريحة خالص*​






ميرسي ليك يا مايكل

وبشكرك علي المتابعه المستمره والجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات الماضية

الجميلة

نيتا (netta)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=204


والمميز

ماجد (magedrn)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=213


وكان معانا ايضا

الجميلة ( ديدي)​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=221



بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة 

وضيف جديد


في 


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكم

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> كانت حلقة جامدة جدا كالعادة يا روزى
> وكنتى منورة يا ديدى واجاوبتك حلوة اوووووووى
> ربنا معاكى



*ميرسى لك كتير ياماجد 


يسوع معاك ويرافقك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *حلقة جميلة ياروزى واختيار موفق
> 
> نورتى الاذاعة ديدى واجوبتك كانت جميلة وصريحة خالص​*



*ميرسى لك كتير يامايكل

الاذاعة منورة بمذيعتها الحلوة
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> ده من زوقك ورقتك يا قمر
> 
> نورتي الاذاعه وكنتي ضيفة جميلة[/center]



*ميرسى لك كتير ياحبى

انتى اللى سكرة 

والحلقة كانت متالقة بمذيعتنا العسولة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*مستني ضيفك الجديد


ومستنيين اسالتك الجميله يا روزي​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ميرسى لك كتير ياحبى*​
> 
> *انتى اللى سكرة *​
> *والحلقة كانت متالقة بمذيعتنا العسولة*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك بجد


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مستني ضيفك الجديد​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

من عنيا يا ميكي

منور يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 





​ 

انهارده بقي اختارت ليكم ​ 
ضيفه عسوله خالص وانا بجد بحبها جدا وبعزها​ 
لانها حقيقي شخصية تتحب ​ 

ضيفة الاذاعه انهارده اللي هتنور الاذاعه كلها​ 
هي ​ 

العضوه النشيطه​ 




NEMO​ 


اهلا بيكي معانا في الاذاعه ​ 
منوره​ 






واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع ومميز​ 
فاصل سريع ونبدأ الحلقه مع الجميلة​ 
نيمو​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبى
دا كتير عليا كل الكلام الحلو دا انت اللى عسولة وتتحبى أوى
وميرسى ع الشرف الكبير اللى هنوله معاكم


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا حبيبى
> دا كتير عليا كل الكلام الحلو دا انت اللى عسولة وتتحبى أوى
> وميرسى ع الشرف الكبير اللى هنوله معاكم


 

ميرسي ليكي انتي يا روحي ولزوقك ورقتك

هتنوري معايا الاذاعه اكيد

وانا احب اننا نتعرف علي شخصية عسوله زيك​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

نفسى تبقى تدينى المايك دا يومين عشان بس أعرف الناس بأرق مذيعة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*اختيار جميل وموفق كالعاده

نيمو شخصيه جميله بموضوعتها وردودها

متابع يا اجمل مذيعه​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> نفسى تبقى تدينى المايك دا يومين عشان بس أعرف الناس بأرق مذيعة


 

ههههههههه ربنا يخليكي انتي يا حبيبتي

كفايه محبتك الجميلة دي 

مووووووووووواه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مع بداية الحلقة

ومنورانا

الجميلة

نيموووووووووووووو


في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

المؤهل

العمل ان وجد

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايل اختيارك للملابس؟

ماهو لون عيونك؟ هههههههههه بعاكسك انا


كلميني عن نيمو في سطور مختصره؟

يلا يا حبي في انتظارك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يوليو 2010)

*واااااااااااااااو نيمو
بنوتة عسولة ورقيقة خالص

اختيار رائع يا روزى

متابعة معاكى الحلقة ياجميلة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *واااااااااااااااو نيمو*
> 
> *بنوتة عسولة ورقيقة خالص*
> 
> ...





منورة يا ديدي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

ومازلنااااااااااااا في انتظار نيموووووووووووووو​


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *واااااااااااااااو نيمو
> بنوتة عسولة ورقيقة خالص
> 
> اختيار رائع يا روزى
> ...






ميرسى يا ديدى انت اللى عسولة ربنا يخايكى وأكون خفيفة عليكو يارب


----------



## النور الجديد (25 يوليو 2010)

نيموووووووووووووووووووووو
منورة الاذاعة يا قمر
بجد راح تكوني ضيفه جميلة جداااااا
ديري بالك عليها ياروزي مش تجننيها ماشي
دي زي العسل وبحبها جدااااااااااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> نيموووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> منورة الاذاعة يا قمر
> بجد راح تكوني ضيفه جميلة جداااااا
> ...


 

من عنيا يا حبي

ومش تخافي انتي عارفاني نسمه يوووووووووه قصدي روزي ههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا مع بداية الحلقة
> 
> ومنورانا
> 
> ...





انا جيت اهوه ويارب مكونش تقلت فى كلامى
وميرسى لأحلى مستضيفة ومش هاوصيكى فى الفاصل ع اللبن هههههههههه أحنا لسه الصبح


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> نيموووووووووووووووووووووو
> منورة الاذاعة يا قمر
> بجد راح تكوني ضيفه جميلة جداااااا
> ديري بالك عليها ياروزي مش تجننيها ماشي
> دي زي العسل وبحبها جدااااااااااااااا​






ميرسى ع احلى كلااااااااام انتى اللى أجمل حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى
أيوة كده وصيها عليا ربنا يخليكى ليا


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ومازلنااااااااااااا في انتظار نيموووووووووووووو​






أنا جيت اهوه متأخرتش بس مسافة الطريق


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اختيار جميل وموفق كالعاده
> 
> نيمو شخصيه جميله بموضوعتها وردودها
> 
> متابع يا اجمل مذيعه​*





ميرسى يا مايكل ع تشجيعك انت الاجمل بكلامك ولطفك
ربنا يخليك ياااااارب


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> أنا جيت اهوه متأخرتش بس مسافة الطريق


 

ههههههههههه نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> انا جيت اهوه ويارب مكونش تقلت فى كلامى
> وميرسى لأحلى مستضيفة ومش هاوصيكى فى الفاصل ع اللبن هههههههههه أحنا لسه الصبح


 

هههههههههه جميل يا قمر

وبعدين مش تقلقي انا 153 ههههههههههه

يعني انتي كده تمام اوي 

ومن عنيا في الفاصل هجيبلك اللبن يا حبيبتي 

بس والنبي شويه لختك الغلابانه روزي ههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه جميل يا قمر
> 
> وبعدين مش تقلقي انا 153 ههههههههههه
> 
> ...






دا انا عيونى لأحلى روزيا وانتى بتجيبى اللبن اعملى مش فاهمة أشربى ورا الكواليس
وأنا اتفاجا انه نص المج خلص وأعيط هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> دا انا عيونى لأحلى روزيا وانتى بتجيبى اللبن اعملى مش فاهمة أشربى ورا الكواليس
> وأنا اتفاجا انه نص المج خلص وأعيط هههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه حاضر بس تعيطي كده الميك اب يبوظ والكاميرات بتصور 

ههههههههههه اتفضلي يا قمر

زجاجه بحالها هههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

امممممممممممممممممم

ميرسى جدا عشان بس الاعلان هيغيروه استرجل وأشرب لبن ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (25 يوليو 2010)

*اختيارك بيكون دايما فى محله روزى
نيمو شخصية جميلة

منورة الاذاعة نيمو​*


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى يا مايكى انت اللى منور الحلقة بمرورك السكر زيك
وروزى طبعا مذيعتنا الرقيقة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> انا جيت اهوه ويارب مكونش تقلت فى كلامى
> وميرسى لأحلى مستضيفة ومش هاوصيكى فى الفاصل ع اللبن هههههههههه أحنا لسه الصبح




*
بتحبي المصاصه واللبن

وطولك 158 ووزنك 50

متأكده انك 28 سنه يا نيمو :t30:

برخم طبعا اوعي تزعلي 

منوره الاذاعه يا نيمووو :heat:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يوليو 2010)

نيمو دمك عسل ومنورة الاذاعة
ربنا معاكى ياسكرة
​


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> بتحبي المصاصه واللبن
> 
> وطولك 158 ووزنك 50
> ...





ههههههههههههههه

أنا متأكده من نفسى بس الناس لأ عشان شكلى زى صغنن
ومقدرش أزعل منك متقلقش وانت اللى منورنا يا مايكل 
وبجد مبسوطة بتعليقاتك


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> نيمو دمك عسل ومنورة الاذاعة
> ربنا معاكى ياسكرة
> ​






انتى اللى دمك سكر ومرورك هو الأحلى ويا ريت تتابعينا ونوصى روزى عليا
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> انتى اللى دمك سكر ومرورك هو الأحلى ويا ريت تتابعينا ونوصى روزى عليا
> ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه
دى روزتى ملااااااااااااك:smil16:
لا بجد روزى عسل مش محتاجة وصاية
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اختيارك بيكون دايما فى محله روزى​*
> *نيمو شخصية جميلة*​
> 
> *منورة الاذاعة نيمو*​


 

ربنا يخليك يا مايكل

كلك زوق دايما يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى يا مايكى انت اللى منور الحلقة بمرورك السكر زيك
> وروزى طبعا مذيعتنا الرقيقة


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبي 

ده من زوقك


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دى روزتى ملااااااااااااك:smil16:
> لا بجد روزى عسل مش محتاجة وصاية​


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا روح قلبي

بموووت فيكي بجد


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا


عايزه اعرف بقي من نيمو ايه اكتر موقف حصلك مضحك لو تفتكري؟


مين اكتر شخص لما بتزعلي بتجري عليه وتشكيله؟

امتي نيمو حسيت انها مجروحه؟

ياتري ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفيه يعني مرتبطه والا لسه؟

كمان عايزه اعرف وجهة نظرك في الحب؟

ولو مش مرتبطه ياتري نفسك ترتبطي والا سيبها بظروفها ؟ههههههههه

ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحبي تزوريها؟

وايه هو المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه لاول مره؟

ياتري انتي من اللي بيحبوا السفر والرحلات والا لا؟

عايزه اعرف بقي نيمو ست بيت شطوره والا اسكت احسن؟ ههههههههههه


كمان ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي ممكن تعمليها وتعجب الاسره؟

يلا يا قمر في انتظارك​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يوليو 2010)

_*اه يا روزززززززززى  ارحمى بقى   الناس   كل واحد وليه يووووووووووم*_
_*خفى  على   نيمو شويه  *_
_*الرحمه  حلوة*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يوليو 2010)

نيموووو منورة الاذاعة ياقمرة




> محاسبة بقسم الطيران بشركة سياحة



وكمان شغالة فى شركة سياحة
لالالا كدة يبقى لازم تشغلينى
بس استنى النتيجة تطلع :smile01
​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

> *بحب اللبن أوى وبعانى بسببه فى الصياام*




*يالهوووووووى  متكلمنيش تانى ولا تعرفينى*

*ههههههههههههههه*

*بكره بكره بكره  ههههههههههه*

*منورة الاذاة يا نيموووووووو يا قمر*

*دمك  زى عسل *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وكمان شغالة فى شركة سياحة
> لالالا كدة يبقى لازم تشغلينى
> بس استنى النتيجة تطلع :smile01
> ​





*انتي جايه تنقي ع البت يا سندريلا

خلي بالك يا نيمو سرها باتع واسالي مجرب

وبعدين مش تستني النتيجه يا تتح :t30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي جايه تنقي ع البت يا سندريلا
> 
> خلي بالك يا نيمو سرها باتع واسالي مجرب
> 
> وبعدين مش تستني النتيجه يا تتح :t30:​*




مش بنق ياض انت

انا برسم لتقيل جاى ورا :t30:

وبعدين بتفكرنى ليه ياض انت :smil8:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش بنق ياض انت
> 
> انا برسم لتقيل جاى ورا :t30:
> 
> وبعدين بتفكرنى ليه ياض انت :smil8:​





*ارسم يا تتح ارسم


وشكلك هتاجلي الرسم كام سنه :t30:​*


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ارسم يا تتح ارسم
> 
> 
> وشكلك هتاجلي الرسم كام سنه :t30:​*





حلو اسم تتح ده هههههههههههههه
يا مايكل سيب البنت تخطط لمستقبلها واحنا عنينا ليها


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *يالهوووووووى  متكلمنيش تانى ولا تعرفينى*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...







اممممممممممم
شكلك بيكرهه طيب
ابشرك سنانك هتقع ومش هتعرفى تتكلمى تانى هههههههههههه
منورة حبيبى ودمك زى العسل


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اه يا روزززززززززى  ارحمى بقى   الناس   كل واحد وليه يووووووووووم*_
> _*خفى  على   نيمو شويه  *_
> _*الرحمه  حلوة*_​





اه ربنا يخليك ليا اهى دعوة تستاهل عليها حاجة حلوة 
هافكر وابعتهالك أوك؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اه يا روزززززززززى ارحمى بقى الناس كل واحد وليه يووووووووووم*_
> 
> _*خفى على نيمو شويه *_
> 
> _*الرحمه حلوة*_​


 

هههههههههه هو انا لسه عملت حاجه يا جون

ههههههههه بس مش تقلق نيمو قدها طبعا هههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> عايزه اعرف بقي من نيمو ايه اكتر موقف حصلك مضحك لو تفتكري؟
> ...



ها كدا انفع ولا اترمى هههههههههههه
أنا خلاص قلت كل اللى عندى


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> عايزه اعرف بقي من نيمو ايه اكتر موقف حصلك مضحك لو تفتكري؟
> ...




ها كدا انفع ولا اترمى هههههههههههه
أنا خلاص قلت كل اللى عندى


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه هو انا لسه عملت حاجه يا جون
> 
> ههههههههه بس مش تقلق نيمو قدها طبعا هههههههههه




هههههههههه قدها ايه بس ربنا يستر ههههههههه
ميرسى على مساعدتك طبعا بس بجد اسئلة متميزة


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> هههههههههه قدها ايه بس ربنا يستر ههههههههه
> ميرسى على مساعدتك طبعا بس بجد اسئلة متميزة


 

ههههههههه ده من زوقك يا حبي

يلا بقي ريحنا كتير ولعبتي اكتر

استعديلي

جيالك حالا ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> حلو اسم تتح ده هههههههههههههه
> يا مايكل سيب البنت تخطط لمستقبلها واحنا عنينا ليها




*
اي خدمه ياتتح قصدي يا نيمو :t30:

لو سيبت البت يبقي مبقاش مايكل

عجبني ردك يانيمو خصوصا الموقف المضحك

ورايك في الحب ردودك جميله كالعاده

منوره الاذاعه 

وطبعا معاكي مذيعه جميله وشطوره

لازم اقول الكلمتين دول بدل ما اطر من الاذاعه :heat:​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااااااا*

*مع الجميلة*

*نيمو*

*عايزه اعرف امتي دموع نيمو تنزل؟*

*امتي حسيتي بالظلم؟*

*ياتري نيمو ظلمت حد في يوم من الايام؟*

*ايه انطباعك عن الشباب عموما يعني بتحبي ايه فيهم كشخصية ومش بتحبي ايه؟*

*بردو نفس السؤال بالنسبة للبنات؟*

*كمان عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر ميزه في نيمو ؟*

*وايه العيوب اللي في شخصيتك؟*

*ياتري ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه ومتردده؟*

*كمان عايزه اعرف ياتري جاتلك هديه ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟*

*امتي نيمو تحس بالوحده برغم انها بتكون وسط ناس؟*

*ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ممكن تجرحك ؟*

*تقولي لمين هذه الكلمات:*

*بحبك*

*وحشتني*

*نفسي نرجع زي الاول*

*فينك من زمان*

*يلا يا قمر*

*في انتظارك*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اي خدمه ياتتح قصدي يا نيمو :t30:*
> 
> *لو سيبت البت يبقي مبقاش مايكل*
> 
> ...





ههههههههه محدش يقدر يا ميكي انه يطردك

ده انت اللي منور المنتدي يا جميل​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

وااااااااااو

تسلم ايدك يا كليموووووووووو

روعه بجد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه محدش يقدر يا ميكي انه يطردك
> 
> ده انت اللي منور المنتدي يا جميل​




*
ربنا يخليكي يا روزي 

انتي اللي منوره المنتدي بمواضيعك الجميله

وروحك الحلوه وطيبه قلبك

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااو
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا كليموووووووووو
> 
> روعه بجد​



محدش  قالي؟؟
بالصدفة عرفت كنت مارر بالتاكسي من هنا وشوفت الاعلان
 عشن نتأهل بيها


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا روزي *
> 
> *انتي اللي منوره المنتدي بمواضيعك الجميله*
> 
> ...





ربنا يخليك يا ميكي

بجد انت زوق خالص

ربنا يسعدك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> محدش قالي؟؟
> بالصدفة عرفت كنت مارر بالتاكسي من هنا وشوفت الاعلان
> عشن نتأهل بيها


 

ههههههههههه انت مبدع دايما يا كليمو

ربنا يخليك وتسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



اخدتيها بالاقتباس
نصفها


----------



## روزي86 (27 يوليو 2010)

اهاااااااااا بس جميلة فعلا يا كليمووووووووو​


----------



## Nemo (27 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *مع الجميلة*
> 
> ...




انا خليصت مش خلصت ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى ياروزى يللى طلعتى روحى معاكى ههههههه
عصير بأه وطرى على قلبى


----------



## Nemo (27 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اخدتيها بالاقتباس
> نصفها





جميلة كليموو
ميرسى على أحلى ترحيب ومرورك دا تشجيع ليا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
لسا لما تخلصي
نفرقع*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يوليو 2010)

*وحشتني



*


> أخويا الكبير لأنه مسافر
> وأب اعترافى لأنه مسافر
> انتيمتى لأنهابرضه مسافرة
> لحبيبى عشان سيبنا بعض
> كلهم بره مصر ما عدا حبيبى فى كايرو هههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
نيمو انتى قعدة تعملى ايه فى مصر
​


----------



## Nemo (27 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> اي خدمه ياتتح قصدي يا نيمو :t30:
> 
> لو سيبت البت يبقي مبقاش مايكل
> ...






دايما مشاغب هههههههه
طبعا أنا من غير المذيعة الشطورة الجميلة معرفش أجاوب واتعصر هههههه
ومن غير ضرب ههههههه


----------



## Nemo (27 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *وحشتني
> 
> 
> 
> ...





باتحصر عليهم ههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (27 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> محدش  قالي؟؟
> بالصدفة عرفت كنت مارر بالتاكسي من هنا وشوفت الاعلان
> عشن نتأهل بيها





أحلى تاكسى وأحلى مرور يا كليمو


----------



## max mike (27 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههه
ربنا يطمنك عليهم نيمو​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 يوليو 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع القمر

نيمو

عايزه اعرف ايه امنياتك للمستقبل؟

ايه النصيحه اللي هتوجهيها لشخص معين هتقوليله فيها ايه؟

كمان لو عتاب هيكون ايه ولمين؟

امتي نيمو دموعها تنزل؟

مين شفيعك؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

اخر مره اعترفتي كانت امتي؟

مواظبه علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟

هقولك صفات وتجبيلي عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:

متواضع

محبوب من الجميع

مشهور جدا

دمه خفيف

مواضيعه رومانسية


وفي النهاية احب اقولك نورتي الاذاعه كلها يا نيمو واستمتعنا معاكي جدا يا قمر

وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة ايه؟

اتمني اني مكنش تقلت عليكي في اسئلتي ورخمت هههههههههه

واسيبك بقي يا قمر تختمي الحلقة بكلمة جميلة لمستمعين الاذاعة

نورتي يا حبي

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

*منورة يا نييييييييييييييييييمو*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أغسطس 2010)

_*ههههههههههه*_
_*شكلها هربت *_
_*هههههههههه*_
_*حرام عليكى يا روز والله*_​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*شكلها هربت *_
> _*هههههههههه*_
> _*حرام عليكى يا روز والله*_​


 

ههههههههه هو انا عملت حاجه يا جون

ده انا طيبه اهو هههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (1 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره
> 
> مع القمر
> 
> ...




فى حاجة كان نفسى أقولها ان مذيعتنا السكرة دى أول صديق اتضاف فى قايمتى وكنت مبسوطة أوى ان هى برضه اللى تعرفنى بيكو ميرسى ياأحلى روزاية


----------



## Nemo (1 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا نييييييييييييييييييمو*​





دا نورك يا روكا يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى يارب


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2010)

*نورتى الاذاعة بجد نيمو وكانت حلقتك جميلة​*


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2010)

*وروزى منورة الاذاعة دايما بضيوفها الحلوين زيها​*


----------



## Nemo (1 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى يا مايكل دا انت اللى منورنا بتعليقاتك الجميلة زيك


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*منورررررررررة يا نيمو ياقمراية
حلقتك كانت جميلة خالص
عايزين نعرف العضو الجديد بقى يا روزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> فى حاجة كان نفسى أقولها ان مذيعتنا السكرة دى أول صديق اتضاف فى قايمتى وكنت مبسوطة أوى ان هى برضه اللى تعرفنى بيكو ميرسى ياأحلى روزاية


 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر وانا مبسوطه جدا بالصداقة دي وشرف ليا


----------



## روزي86 (2 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *وروزى منورة الاذاعة دايما بضيوفها الحلوين زيها​*


 

ربنا يخليك يا مايكل

دايما زوق جدا في كلامك


----------



## روزي86 (2 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منورررررررررة يا نيمو ياقمراية*
> 
> *حلقتك كانت جميلة خالص*
> *عايزين نعرف العضو الجديد بقى يا روزى*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا ديدي يا قمر

ومن عنيا يا حبي هفكر في العضو الجديد واقولكم علي طول


----------



## روزي86 (2 أغسطس 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات الماضية

الجميلة

نيتا (netta)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=204


والمميز

ماجد (magedrn)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=213


وكان معانا ايضا

الجميلة ( ديدي)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...30054&page=221


وكانت منورانا العسوله

نيمووووووووووو

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=230


بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة 

وضيف جديد


في 


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكم



​


----------



## tamav maria (2 أغسطس 2010)

عسوله ياروزي كالعاده 
ربنا يخليكي لينا ياقمره


----------



## روزي86 (2 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> عسوله ياروزي كالعاده
> ربنا يخليكي لينا ياقمره


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي

كلك زوق يا نيتا يا قمر


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

*مين   العضو   الجديد *
*اللى  مامته  داعيه عليه  هاااااااااا*
*يلا هاتيه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مين العضو الجديد *
> 
> *اللى مامته داعيه عليه هاااااااااا*
> *يلا هاتيه*​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا تقصد مامته بتحبه يا رخم انت هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة








انهارده اختارت ليكم

عضوه نشيطه وعسوله خالص

انا بحبها جدا لرقتها وزوقها مع الجميع

عضوه متميزه بالردود الجميلة 

اكيد اكيد عرفتوا انا بتكلم عن مين

بتكلم عن القمر اللي منور المنتدي معانا

وهي



هي








طيب خلاص هقول اهو ههههههههههه




العضوه النشيطه


سورررررررررررررررر


رحبوا معايا بسور القمر اللي هتنور الاذاعه معايا






وبتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل زيك


فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة ومعانا الضيفه المتميزة


سور

فتابعوناااااااااااااا​


----------



## سور (3 أغسطس 2010)

ليه بقى الاحراج ده
هو انا اد مذيعتنا الجميله الشقيه
على العموم هظبط نفسى علشات اطلع حلوه فى الاذاعه
ميرررسى ياروزى
ده انت  اللى كللك ذوق ورقه
ربنا معايا بقى صلوا لى​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> ليه بقى الاحراج ده
> 
> هو انا اد مذيعتنا الجميله الشقيه
> على العموم هظبط نفسى علشات اطلع حلوه فى الاذاعه
> ...






هههههههه مش تخافي يا حبيبتي

كله بيعدي ولا تقلقي هههههههههه

بطمنك اهو ههههههههه

منوره يا قمر​


----------



## النور الجديد (3 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا يا سور يا عسولة المنتدى
بجد نورتي الاذاعه بطلتك الجميلة 
واكيد معك المذيعة الرقيقة روزي
وبجد يا روزي دير بالك على القمراية دي بنوتة جميلة جدا
مش حوصيك عليها ماشي يا عسل​


----------



## سور (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه مش تخافي يا حبيبتي
> 
> كله بيعدي ولا تقلقي هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يستر​


----------



## سور (3 أغسطس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا سور يا عسولة المنتدى
> 
> بجد نورتي الاذاعه بطلتك الجميلة
> واكيد معك المذيعة الرقيقة روزي
> ...


 
ميررررسى نور قوى 
دا انتى  اللى النور كله ياقمر
ايوه كده وصيها عليا ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا سور يا عسولة المنتدى
> 
> بجد نورتي الاذاعه بطلتك الجميلة
> واكيد معك المذيعة الرقيقة روزي
> ...


 

ههههههههه من عيوني يا قمر

مش تقلقي سور في عنيا هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا تقصد مامته بتحبه يا رخم انت هههههههههه:t30:


*احنا هنكدب  دانتى بتطلعى عيون الناس  يا روز
وعلى العموم   الضيف  هيكون منور  اكيد
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *احنا هنكدب دانتى بتطلعى عيون الناس يا روز*
> 
> _*وعلى العموم الضيف هيكون منور اكيد*_​


 

ههههههههههه اكيد اكيد انا طيوبه عليهم ومش بعمل حاجه يا جون يا ظالمني ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

_*اه على العموم  منوووووووووورة يا سور  *_
_*ويارب تكونى مبسوطة مع المذيعة الرقيقة الجميله روزاااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*منورة ومتابع*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا جون

الاذاعه منوره بيكم كلكم يا اجمل مستمعين


----------



## سور (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اه على العموم منوووووووووورة يا سور *_
> 
> _*ويارب تكونى مبسوطة مع المذيعة الرقيقة الجميله روزاااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*منورة ومتابع*_​



ميررررسى جون
انا مبسوطه مع روز على مستوى الصداقه
بس فى الاذاعه لسه مش عارفه
صلواتك معايا بقى​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

*عدنااااااااااااا سريعا مع القمر*

*سور*

*ونبتدي الاسئله بقي*

*ههههههههه استعدي يا قمر*

*احب في البدايه انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين*

*يعني السن*

*المؤهل*

*تاريخ الميلاد*

*مكان الميلاد*

*الوظيفه *

*كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟*

*ماهو لونك المفضل؟*

*وماهو مشروبك المفضل؟ واكلتك المفضله؟*

*هل سور شطوره في شغل البيت والا مش اوي؟*

*ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي بتحبي تعمليها لافراد اسرتك؟*

*ماهي سور في كلمات مختصره؟*

*يلا دي بدايه سريعه وبسيطه ولنا عوده قويه بعد الرد ههههههههههه*

*فتابعوناااااااااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة سور

ومنورة ياروزى كالعادة​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة سور​*
> 
> 
> *ومنورة ياروزى كالعادة*​


 

ده نورك يا مايكل

ربنا يخليك


----------



## سور (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااااااا سريعا مع القمر*​
> 
> *سور*​
> *ونبتدي الاسئله بقي*​
> ...


 
*كل ديه بدايه بسيطه*
*ياخوفى من اللى جاى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه يا سووور

ربنا يخليلك زوجك وبنتك

ومتالقه كالعاده يا روزي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

منورة يا سووووور الاذاعة

بالراحة عليها يا روزى ههههههههه

متااااااااابعة يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> *كل ديه بدايه بسيطه*
> 
> 
> *ياخوفى من اللى جاى*​


 

ههههههه لالالالالا مش تخافي يا قمر:hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه يا سووور​*
> 
> *ربنا يخليلك زوجك وبنتك*​
> 
> *ومتالقه كالعاده يا روزي*​


 

ربنا يخليك يا ميكي

منور الاذاعه كلها


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورة يا سووووور الاذاعة​
> 
> بالراحة عليها يا روزى ههههههههه​
> 
> متااااااااابعة يا قمر​


 

هههههههه من عنيا يا قمر

منوره الاذاعه يا تاسوني


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> هههههههه من عنيا يا قمر
> 
> منوره الاذاعه يا تاسوني


 
ده نور المذيعة الروزاية القمراية​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا سور

وخلى بالك ياروزى واتوصى ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده نور المذيعة الروزاية القمراية​


 

تسلميلي يا قمر

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا سور​
> 
> 
> وخلى بالك ياروزى واتوصى ​


 

ههههههه حاضر يا قمر من عنيا

ومش تقلقي خالص انتي عارفه هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*سوووووووووووووووووور*
*منورة يا جمييييييييييييييل*​


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2010)

*متابع اللقاء
مش  عايز  مجاملة فى الاسئلة روزى يعنى من الاخر  مش عايزين اسئلة سهلة اوغش فى الاجابات
قلبك طيب عارف انا روزى هههههه
منورة الاذاعة سور*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *متابع اللقاء*
> *مش عايز مجاملة فى الاسئلة روزى يعنى من الاخر مش عايزين اسئلة سهلة اوغش فى الاجابات*
> *قلبك طيب عارف انا روزى هههههه*
> *منورة الاذاعة سور*


 

ههههههههههههه حاضر يا جرجس من عنيا

مش تقلق انا هقوم بالواجب


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا مع القمر

سور

عايزه اعرف امتي دموع سور تنزل؟

ياتري انتي ظلمتي شخص في يوم من الايام؟

وياتري اتظلمتي من شخص في يوم من الايام؟

عايزه اعرف اتجوزتي عن حب والا تقليدي؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضله؟

لو شخص جرح سور اوي وهي ملهاش ذنب ياتري هيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

كمان عايزاكي تقوليلي موقف محرج حصلك؟

يلا يا قمر  في انتظارك​


----------



## سور (5 أغسطس 2010)

اسفه جدا على التاخير وعدم دخلولى
حصلى موقف بايخ قوى فى الشغل امبارح معرفتش اعمل حاجه بعده
ميررررسى جدا ليكو كلكم 
الاذاعه منوره بيكم وبمحبتكم الكبيره
انا ريحت يوم ياروزى وراجعه اهو ياقمر وجاهزة للاسئله​


----------



## سور (5 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا مع القمر​
> 
> سور​
> عايزه اعرف امتي دموع سور تنزل؟
> ...


 
*هاخذ نفس عميق بعد اسئلتك البسيطه قوى ديه هههههههه*
*يمكن اقدر اكمل*

:070104~242::070104~242::070104~242:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> اسفه جدا على التاخير وعدم دخلولى
> 
> حصلى موقف بايخ قوى فى الشغل امبارح معرفتش اعمل حاجه بعده
> ميررررسى جدا ليكو كلكم
> ...


 
اوك يا حبيبتي اهم شئ انك نورتينا من جديد


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> *هاخذ نفس عميق بعد اسئلتك البسيطه قوى ديه هههههههه*
> 
> *يمكن اقدر اكمل*​
> 
> :070104~242::070104~242::070104~242:​


 

هههههههههههههه ده احنا لسه بنستعد يا قمر هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااااا

ياتري سور شخصيه رومانسيه؟

ايه اكتر المواقف المضحكه اللي بتحصلك مع بنتك؟

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحبي تكوني فيه وقت ماتكوني مرهقه او تعبانه؟

امتي سور فرحت اوي اوي؟

وبردو امتي حزينتي اوي؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحياه

الحب

الاسره

الاصدقاء

العمل


ياتري ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

وايه المكان اللي لازم كل فتره تزوريه؟

امتي حسيتي بالندم؟

يلا يا حبي خدي وقتك هههههههههههه شكلي هضرب​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أغسطس 2010)

ومازلنا في انتظاااااااااااااار 

سووووووووووووور​


----------



## grges monir (6 أغسطس 2010)

*ابحث مع الشرطة عن سور
هى هربت ولااية روزى
بلغى الادارة وقولى عليها موضوع مش  جات تتمسك بقى ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ابحث مع الشرطة عن سور*
> *هى هربت ولااية روزى*
> *بلغى الادارة وقولى عليها موضوع مش جات تتمسك بقى ههههههه*


 

ههههههههههه لالالالا اكيد عندها ظروف وهتدخل

واحنا كلنا في انتظارهااااااااا


----------



## سور (8 أغسطس 2010)

كده برده منظرى كان وحش قوى 
لقيت البوكس جاى يقبض عليا
انا ياجماعه راجعه صدقونى 
بس الجمعه والسبت مبدخلش النت خالص 
ايام للاسره فقط لا غير ولشغل البيت​


----------



## سور (8 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> ياتري سور شخصيه رومانسيه؟
> 
> ...


يا مذيعه يا شقيه انتى بتجيبى الاسئله ديه منين بس
المره ديه مافيش ضرب لكن المره الجايه ........................
انا بجد اسفه على التاخير بس انادايما كده مابكونش موجوده بانتظام
ضيفه متعبه مش كده ؟؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> يا مذيعه يا شقيه انتى بتجيبى الاسئله ديه منين بس
> 
> المره ديه مافيش ضرب لكن المره الجايه ........................
> انا بجد اسفه على التاخير بس انادايما كده مابكونش موجوده بانتظام
> ...


 

هههههههه مش جبت حاجه اهو يا حبي

ده انا حتي هاديه اوي اهو ههههههههه

عموما نورتي يا حبيبتي

انتظريني


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااا

اشرحيلي بقي يومك بالتفصيل؟

ايه اكتر الترانيم المحببه لقلبك؟

ايه المزمور المحبب ليكي؟

ياتري مواظبه علي الصلاه والصوم؟

اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

هل انتي خادمه في الكنيسة؟

ايه اكتر المفاجأت اللي حصلتلك في حياتك؟

لوقولتلك نصيحه تهديها لشخص ياتري هيكون مين وهتقوليله فيها ايه؟

وبردو لو عتاب هيكون لمين وهتقوليله ايه؟

ياتري ايه احلامك وامنياتك للمستقبل بالنسبه لبنتك؟

تقولي ايه لزوجك علي الهوا مباشره ؟ ههههههههه

جاوبي يا قمر ولنا عوده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*براحه ع البنت يا روزي
ملحقتش تاخد نفسها
وانتي متوصيه بيها
بس مذيعه شاطره يابت
سيبي شغلك وقدمي في التلفزيون​*


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

منورة يا أ / *سور* ..

لى سؤال عند حضرتك بعد إذن روزى طبعاً ..

الأقصر بيشتغلوا فيها على أساس هيحولوها للأكبر متحف طبيعى مفتوح بالعالم بتدعيمات من هيئة اليونسكو ،

هل فعلاً بيعوضوا الناس اللى بياخدوا بيوتها أو أرضها بتعويضات قيمة ولا حاجات رمزية ؟؟

هل الموضوع دا على كل المحافظة حالياً ولا بمنطقة المعابد بس ؟؟

أيه ملابسات الموضوع من أرض الأحداث ؟؟

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *براحه ع البنت يا روزي​*
> *ملحقتش تاخد نفسها*
> *وانتي متوصيه بيها*
> *بس مذيعه شاطره يابت*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه شكلي هعمل بنصيحتك يا ميكي

ههههههههه وميرسي يا جميل علي زوقك


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> منورة يا أ / *سور* ..
> 
> لى سؤال عند حضرتك بعد إذن روزى طبعاً ..
> 
> ...


 

منور يا زاما


----------



## روزي86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميله

سور

عايزه اعرف يا تري وانتي صغيره كان نفسك تبقي ايه؟

ياتري في امنيه اتمنتيها واتحققت؟

وهل في امنيات مازلتي تنتظري انها تتحقق؟

انتي برج ايه؟

مين شفيعك؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني

افتقدتك

مقدرش انساك

بلاش تغيب

وجودك نورلي حياتي


هقولك صفات وانتي قوليلي اسم عضو من اعضاء المنتدي:

دمه خفيف

متواضع

متميز جدا

خادم للجميع

محبوب من الجميع

رومانسي جدا


عايزه اعرف مين اعز اصحابك من المنتدي؟

وعايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟

مين اول شخص اتعرفتي عليه من اعضاء المنتدي لو تفتكري؟

مين العضو اللي نفسك تشوفيه علي الطبيعه؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليكي؟

اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملفي ايه في البداية؟

واخيرا يا حبي عايزه اقولك انك نورتي الاذاعه واستمتعت جدا جدا معاكي

وعايزه اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

بشكرك جدا يا قمر

واسيبك تختمي الحلقه بكلمه جميلة منك لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكي يا حبي






​


----------



## سور (9 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا​
> 
> اشرحيلي بقي يومك بالتفصيل؟
> 
> ...


 
خلاص روزى مافضلش حاجه مش سالتى عنها
هتعملى فيا ايه تانى​


----------



## سور (9 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *براحه ع البنت يا روزي​*
> *ملحقتش تاخد نفسها*
> *وانتي متوصيه بيها*
> *بس مذيعه شاطره يابت*
> ...


 
ايوه يا مايكل وصيها عليا شويه 
البنوته الجميله ديه فصصتنى خالص​


----------



## سور (9 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> منورة يا أ / *سور* ..
> 
> لى سؤال عند حضرتك بعد إذن روزى طبعاً ..
> 
> ...


 
ده نورك انت يا زاما
كان نفسى افيدك بس انا اتولدت فى الاقصر
لكن عشت طول حياتى فى القاهره
بس ليا اقارب فى الاقصر 
مافيش حد منهم اتاخذ منه بيوت او اراضى
فممكن يكون ده فى منطقة المعابد فقط​


----------



## سور (9 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميله​
> 
> سور​
> عايزه اعرف يا تري وانتي صغيره كان نفسك تبقي ايه؟
> ...


 
*انا فعلا استمتعت معاكى جدا يا روزى*
*لانك مذيعه شاطره خالتينى افكر فى حاجات جوايا *
*ماكنتش فكرت فيها قبل كده *
*ميررررسى حبيبتى جدا جدا - وعايزه احييكى على فكرة الاذاعه نفسها فعلا رائعه*
*عايزه اقول لكل اعضاء المنتدى*
*انى فعلا بحبكم جدا وبستمتع جدا بكل لحظة بقضيها وسطكم *
*بااااااااااى*
*مستنيه الضحيه الجديده*
*قصدى الضيف الجديد*​


----------



## max mike (9 أغسطس 2010)

*نورتى الاذاعة سور واجوبتك جميلة وصريحة جداااااااا​*


----------



## max mike (9 أغسطس 2010)

*منورة دايما ياروزى وفى انتظار الضيف الجديد​*


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2010)

منورة يا سور أوى وردودك صريحة أوى وواضح انك لذيذة اوى
ودايما منورانا 
وطبعا مذيعتنا الرقيقة منورة جدا ومنتظرين ضيفك الجديد


----------



## سور (9 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *نورتى الاذاعة سور واجوبتك جميلة وصريحة جداااااااا​*


 
ميرررسى مايك جدا لمرورك الرقيق​


----------



## سور (9 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> منورة يا سور أوى وردودك صريحة أوى وواضح انك لذيذة اوى
> ودايما منورانا
> وطبعا مذيعتنا الرقيقة منورة جدا ومنتظرين ضيفك الجديد


 
ميرررسى جدا نيمو
انتى اللى لذيذه وسكر يا نيمو يا قمر​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أغسطس 2010)

*منورةالاذاعة يا سور 
حلقتك سكرة زيك 
متابعة معاكم
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> *انا فعلا استمتعت معاكى جدا يا روزى*
> 
> *لانك مذيعه شاطره خالتينى افكر فى حاجات جوايا *
> *ماكنتش فكرت فيها قبل كده *
> ...






ههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي

وانا بجد نفسي اشوفك موووووووووت

وانتي كنتي منوره الاذاعه والدنيا كلها يا قمر

وتابعي الضحية الجديدة قصدي الضيف الجديد هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *منورة دايما ياروزى وفى انتظار الضيف الجديد​*


 

ربنا يخليك يا مايكل

النور نورك يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> منورة يا سور أوى وردودك صريحة أوى وواضح انك لذيذة اوى
> ودايما منورانا
> وطبعا مذيعتنا الرقيقة منورة جدا ومنتظرين ضيفك الجديد


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك


----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2010)

*المذيعه الجميلة منوررره*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *المذيعه الجميلة منوررره*​​






امي حبيبتي هنااااااااااا

صدقيني الاذاعه منوره بمرور حضرتك السكر ده

امووووووووووواه بموت فيكي​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات الماضية

الجميلة

نيتا (netta)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=204


والمميز

ماجد (magedrn)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=213


وكان معانا ايضا

الجميلة ( ديدي)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...30054&page=221


وكانت منورانا العسوله

نيمووووووووووو

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=230


وايضا كان معانا الرقيقة

سور

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=238


بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة 

وضيف جديد


في 


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكم

​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقه جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة








انهارده اختارت ليكم

بنوته عسوله خالص مالص

متواجده معانا من فتره قليله جدا لكني بحس روحها حلوه وزوق خالص مع الجميع

فحبيت اننا نتعرف عليها اكتر واكتر

العضوه اللي هتنور الاذاعه انهارده معايا

هي

العضوه النشيطه



*dark girl _n* 


اهلا وسهلا بيكي يا قمر

منوره الاذاعه واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم ومع الجميلة دارك

فتابعونااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا بيكى يا روزى 
وشكرا علي كلامك الجميل​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر

دي حقيقة

المهم استعديلي بقي بعد الفاصل رجعالك هههههههههههه​


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

اوووووووووووووووكيشن 
انا مستعد ​


----------



## سور (10 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منورةالاذاعة يا سور *
> 
> *حلقتك سكرة زيك *
> *متابعة معاكم*​



ده انتى اللى سكر علشان كده بتشوفى كل حاجه مسكره
ميررررررررررررررسى ياقمر كلك ذوق ورقه​


----------



## max mike (10 أغسطس 2010)

*اختيار موفق ياروزى كالعادة

منورة الاذاعة يادارك
متابع ........​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اختيار موفق ياروزى كالعادة​*
> 
> *منورة الاذاعة يادارك*
> 
> *متابع ........*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا مايكل

كلك زوق دايما


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اختيار موفق ياروزى كالعادة​*
> 
> *منورة الاذاعة يادارك*
> 
> *متابع ........*​


 



ده نورك يا ماكس 
شكلك فرحان فيا 
هيا ازمه وهتعدى انشاء الله​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

dark girl _n قال:


> ده نورك يا ماكس
> شكلك فرحان فيا
> 
> هيا ازمه وهتعدى انشاء الله​


 

ههههههههههههه يا بت انتي مش تخافي بقي هههههههههههههه:t25:


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا Dark
ومنورة مذيعتنا الشقية ودايما اختيار موفق
متااااااااااابعه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا dark
> ومنورة مذيعتنا الشقية ودايما اختيار موفق
> متااااااااااابعه


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ارق نيمو

منورة بيكي دايما يا قمر


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

انتوا عايزين المذيعه بتاعتكم دى تانى
انا مش خايف انا قلقان فقط ههههههه
عموما اى اسئله هتتوجه اليا انا جاهز
ومتخافيش يا روزى مش هسيب سؤال 
هرد علي كل الاسئله​


----------



## max mike (10 أغسطس 2010)

*عموما متخافيش منى يادارك انا مبعضش ولا بخوف هههههههه
انا بتابع بس من غير ما اسال 
لانى لو سالت هتقعدى للصبح زى ما هيحصل فى روزى كمان شوية كده فى كرسى الاعتراف هههههههه​*


----------



## سور (10 أغسطس 2010)

دارك منورة الاذاعه
مش تقلقى خالص 
مذيعتنا الجميله اسئلتها سهله 
ومش فى مستوى الطالب المتوسط
وكل الاسئله بره المنهج 
مش قلتلك ماتخافيش​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا داااااااارك

عقللك فى راسك مطوتك فى جيبك ههههههه

وجاوبى على الاسئلة يللا ربنا يوفقك ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

dark girl _n قال:


> انتوا عايزين المذيعه بتاعتكم دى تانى
> 
> انا مش خايف انا قلقان فقط ههههههه
> عموما اى اسئله هتتوجه اليا انا جاهز
> ...


 

ههههههههه اوك يا قمر 

احب انا القلوب الجامده دي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *عموما متخافيش منى يادارك انا مبعضش ولا بخوف هههههههه​*
> *انا بتابع بس من غير ما اسال *
> 
> *لانى لو سالت هتقعدى للصبح زى ما هيحصل فى روزى كمان شوية كده فى كرسى الاعتراف هههههههه*​


 

هههههههه نحم نحم

شكل الموضوع مش يطمن خالص مالص هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> دارك منورة الاذاعه
> 
> مش تقلقى خالص
> مذيعتنا الجميله اسئلتها سهله
> ...


 

ههههههههه لالالالالالا سور طمنتك اهي

مش تخافي هتطلعي بمقبول


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا داااااااارك​
> 
> عقللك فى راسك مطوتك فى جيبك ههههههه​
> 
> وجاوبى على الاسئلة يللا ربنا يوفقك ههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههه شوفتي تاسوني طمنتك اخر حاجه اهي ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا دارك
وبصى يابنتى اى حاجة تعملها فيكى روزى روحى على كرسى الاعتراف خدى حقك
بس براحة عليها برضو روزا حبيبتى هههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااا

مع القمر

دارك


في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

المؤهل

الوظيفه

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

الطول والوزن

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ ومن منهم اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

ماهي احب الاكلات ليكي؟

ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ماهي دارك في سطور قليلة؟

هل دارك شخصية رومانسية والا مش اوي؟

يلا يا قمر دي بداية ولنا عوده
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا دارك
> 
> وبصى يابنتى اى حاجة تعملها فيكى روزى روحى على كرسى الاعتراف خدى حقك
> بس براحة عليها برضو روزا حبيبتى هههههههههه​


 

هههههههههه انتي اللي حبيبتي يا قمراية

منورة دايما


----------



## النور الجديد (10 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا يا دارك بجد نورتي الاذاعة يطلت الجميلة
واسمعي نصيحه مني دير بالك من المذيعة الشقية روزي
دي ادرنا في الاذاعة وربنا يصبرك بقى 
دي حتجننك اسئلة ولو حبيت اي مساعده انا جاهزة وتحت امرك
روزي دير بالك عليها ماشي دي بنت عسولة وبحبها جداااااااااااااااااا
وخفي عليها شوية ماشي يا امورة موووووووووووووووووه​


----------



## raffy (10 أغسطس 2010)

هعهعهعهعهعهعههعهعهعهعهعههع
هو لسة لنا عودة 
دى البت بتشد فى شعرها فى البيت 
احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن فرحانة فيكى 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه يا دارك
واختيار جميل كالعاده 
ومنوره يا اجمل مذيعه
متابع​*


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

السن
17 سنه
المؤهل
لسه رايحه تالته ثانوى 
الوظيفه
انشاء الله مدرسة انجليزى او مرشده سياحيه صلولي

تاريخ الميلاد
22\6\93
مكان الميلاد
الدوله: مصر \المحافظه: اسيوط
البرج
السرطان

الطول والوزن
الطول :160
الوزن :حوالى 52

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ ومن منهم اقربهم لقلبك؟
العدد 6وانا منهم واقرب واحد لقلبي اذا مكنتش قلبي اصلا 
مورين اختى الصغيره عندها سنتين ونص

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟
مانجه

ماهي احب الاكلات ليكي؟
الطعميه والبيتزا

ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟
فيروز تفاح

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟
كاجول او ولادى عمتا 


ماهي دارك في سطور قليلة؟
متهيألي انتوا هتوصفونى احسن 
لانى مش هعرف اوصف نفسي
بس كل اللي هقوله انى بحب الضحك واللعب والهزار 
وساعات ببقي جد جدا من السهل ان حد يضايقنى
وصفونى قبل كده انى اجتماعيه  
مش عندى كلام تانى عن نفسي
هل دارك شخصية رومانسية والا مش اوي؟
بصي انا شخصيتى متعلقه جدا بالقمر 
في ايام اكتمال القمر ببقي رومانسيه جدا 
لكن غير كده ببقي عادى


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اهلا يا دارك بجد نورتي الاذاعة يطلت الجميلة
> 
> واسمعي نصيحه مني دير بالك من المذيعة الشقية روزي
> دي ادرنا في الاذاعة وربنا يصبرك بقى
> ...


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي مش تقلقي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

raffy قال:


> هعهعهعهعهعهعههعهعهعهعهعههع
> هو لسة لنا عودة
> دى البت بتشد فى شعرها فى البيت
> احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن فرحانة فيكى
> ههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه عسوله انتي يا رافي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه يا دارك​*
> 
> *واختيار جميل كالعاده *
> *ومنوره يا اجمل مذيعه*​
> *متابع*​


 

ربنا يخليك يا ميكي

الاذاعه منوره بيكم انتم


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

dark girl _n قال:


> السن
> 17 سنه
> المؤهل
> لسه رايحه تالته ثانوى
> ...


 

جميل جدا يا قمر


----------



## govany shenoda (10 أغسطس 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه يا دارك
واختيار جميل كالعاده يا روزي  قصدي يا مذيعتنا الجميله
ومنوره يا اجمل مذيعه
متابعه​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااا مره اخري مع القمر

دارك

قوليلي ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟

ايه الحلم اللي بتحلمي بيه دايما ونفسك يتحقق؟

ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

ايه القرار اللي اخذتيه وندمتي عليه؟

ياتري انتي متسرعه والا بتفكري كويس قبل اي شئ؟

امتي حسيتي بالوحده؟

ما مدي اهمية الاصدقاء في حياتك؟

تقولي لمين انت غيرت حياتي للافضل؟


يلا يا قمر في انتظارك​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه يا دارك​*
> *واختيار جميل كالعاده يا روزي قصدي يا مذيعتنا الجميله*
> *ومنوره يا اجمل مذيعه*
> *متابعه*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

النور نورك يا قمراية المنتدي


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

قوليلي ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟
اخلص من الثانويه العامه وادخل الكليه
ايه الحلم اللي بتحلمي بيه دايما ونفسك يتحقق؟
انى ابقي مرشده سياحيه
ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟
اهم حاجه انه يحبنى لشخصيتى مش لشكلى ويكون حنين ويفهمنى 
امتي دموعك تنزل؟
لما حد يجرحنى بكلمه
ايه القرار اللي اخذتيه وندمتي عليه؟
انى دخلت ادبي 
ياتري انتي متسرعه والا بتفكري كويس قبل اي شئ؟
انا من طبيعتى انى بفكر كتير وبحسب الحاجه من كل النواحى ودايما عقلي مسيطر علي قلبي
امتي حسيتي بالوحده؟
لما جدتى الله يرحمها انتقلت بجد حسيت انى يتيمه مش وحيده بس
ما مدي اهمية الاصدقاء في حياتك؟
انا بقدر جدا الصداقه لانها فعلا اهم حاجه بالنسبه ليا 
لكن مليش صديق اقدر اشيل معاه كل اسراري مع ان معايا اسرار كتييييييييييييير اوى
تقولي لمين انت غيرت حياتي للافضل؟
لمنتدى الكنيسه بجد غير حياتى كلها للافضل
كفايه انى بكون سعيده جدا وانا معاكم
وبحس بالامان وانا فيه كانى فعلا في كنيسه​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

ونستكمل الحوار الشيق مع القمر

دارك

ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟

ماهي الترنيمه المفضله ليكي؟

هل نواظبه علي الصلاه وقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟

اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

ياتري نفسك تبقي خادمه في الكنيسه؟

ياريت تشرحيلي بالتفصيل وقتك بيمشي ازاي؟

ايه اكتر ميزه الناس بتحبها في دارك؟

وكمان ايه اكتر عيب في شخصيتك؟

اهو اظن مفيش اخف من كده اسئله ههههههههههههه​


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ونستكمل الحوار الشيق مع القمر​
> 
> دارك​
> ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟
> ...


هااااااااا اللي بعده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكلك شاطره قوي يا دارك
شكلك مذاكره كويس
اجاباتك جميله جدااا
منوره الاذاعه​*


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

ده نورك يا مايكل وشكرا علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## dark girl _n (10 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه يا دارك​*
> *واختيار جميل كالعاده يا روزي قصدي يا مذيعتنا الجميله*
> *ومنوره يا اجمل مذيعه*
> *متابعه*​


 


ده نورك يا جوفانى عبالك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

انتِ يا دارك عاملة تخصص بالمواضيع دي


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

dark girl _n قال:


> هااااااااا اللي بعده​


 

ههههههههههه يا واد يا سريع انت


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا مع دارك القمر

ياتري دارك ظلمت شخص في يوم من الايام؟

وياتري اتظلمتي من شخص ما؟

ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحبي تزوريها؟

وايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

امتي دارك حسيت انها مجروحه؟

مين اعز اصدقائك؟

مين اللي عرفك علي المنتدي؟

عايزه اعرف لما بتفتحي المنتدي ايه اول حاجه بتعمليها؟

مين اكتر الشخصيات اللي بيعجبوكي من اعضاء المنتدي؟

مين شفيعك؟

مين مثلك الاعلي في الحياه؟

بتفكري في ايه حالا؟

يلا يا قمرايه في انتظارك​


----------



## dark girl _n (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا مع دارك القمر​
> 
> ياتري دارك ظلمت شخص في يوم من الايام؟
> اه كان فيه واحد بيحبنى واتعلق بيا اوى
> ...




يالا يا مدبسانا 
اسالي براحتك انا معاكى للصبح​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## dark girl _n (11 أغسطس 2010)

thanks klimo​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

dark girl _n قال:


> يالا يا مدبسانا
> اسالي براحتك انا معاكى للصبح[/center]


 

ههههههههههه انا مش دبست حد يا بت انتي يا بت ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

تسلم ايدك يا كليموووووووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كليموووووووووووووووو



ويسلمك الرب يا روزي


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 أغسطس 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااو دارك
منورة الاذاعة يا جميل
وعجبتنى اوى ردودك جدا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

منورة الاذاعه يا دارك
وروزى قايمه معاكى بالواجب اهه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

*منورة يا دارك*​


----------



## zama (12 أغسطس 2010)

منورة يا دارك ..

 ..

بعد إذن المذيعة روزى ، كالعادة هسأل الضيف كام سؤال ..

ممكن طبعاً هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

1- جيبتى كاااااااااااااااااام فى 2 ثانوى ؟؟ 

2- أيه اللى بيعجبك فى المنيا بالذااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ؟؟

3- ليه أخترتى أسم" *dark* " شايفاه مناسب مع شخصيتك ولا أييييييييييييه ؟؟

أشكرك جداً ، و أشكر الإعلامية المتألقة رائدة الحوار الشبابى / روزى ..


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ويسلمك الرب يا روزي


 

ربنا يخليك يا كليمو

كلك رقه وزوق


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> منورة الاذاعه يا دارك​
> 
> وروزى قايمه معاكى بالواجب اهه​


 

هههههههههه اه زي ما ناس كده قايمين معايا بأجدع واجب ههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> منورة يا دارك ..
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي ليك يا زاما

ربنا يخليك يا جميل

الاذاعه منوره بيكم


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميله

دارك

احكيلي موقف مضحك حصل معاكي؟

ايه اكتر موقف فرحك خلال السنه دي؟

وكمان ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ضايقتك؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الحياه

الحريه

الاصدقاء

هقولك صفات وانتي جبيلي اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تتوافر فيه هذه الصفات:

متألق دائما بمواضيعه

محبوب من الجميع

دمه خفيف جدا

مشهور

مهذب


ياتري دارك لو يرجع بيها الزمن كانت تتمني تعمل ايه وما تعملش ايه؟

وفي النهايه يا قمر انا سعدت جدا بوجودك معايا

وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

اتمني مكنش طولت عليكي يا قمر وتكوني استمتعتي بوجودك وسطينا

بشكرك جدا يا قمراية

واسيبك تختمي الحلقه بكلمه لمستمعين منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكي





​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

ومااااااازلنا في انتظاااااااااااااار

دااااااااااااااااارك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ومااااااازلنا في انتظاااااااااااااار
> 
> دااااااااااااااااارك




*مبروووووكه من يومك يا نصه 30:
شكل البت حصلها حاجه
البت دي ذنبها في رقبتك
ولازم نطلعه عليكي في الكرسي :t30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه صدقني مش عملت حاجه

ده انا حتي مش سألت كتير

اجري يلا من هنا هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

للاسف وقت الحلقه بتاعنا انتهي

عموما يا دارك يا قمر لما تيجي ابقي جاوبي لو تحبي علي اخر اسئلة

بشكرك جدا يا قمر وكنتي منورة الاذاعة كلها​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات الماضية

الجميلة

نيتا (netta)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=204


والمميز

ماجد (magedrn)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=213


وكان معانا ايضا

الجميلة ( ديدي)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...30054&page=221


وكانت منورانا العسوله

نيمووووووووووو

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=230


وايضا كان معانا الرقيقة

سور

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=238


والعسوله

*dark girl _n* 



وسنبدأ مع بعض في الترشيحات من بين هؤلاء الضيوف

اللي حابب انه يرشح عضو يكون صاحب الحلقة المميزة ياريت يكتبلي الاسم عشان نعد الاصوات ويكون ليه جائزة مميزة تقديرا ليه وللاجابات المتميزة

في انتظار الترشيحات لمعرفة صاحب الحلقة المميزة
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ارحمى يا  حجة   ليكى  كرسى  
فى ناس لسا  معرفتش حكايه الكرسى  دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا بقى  نروح   نرمى  شويه اسائلة هناك
انا برشح   حلقة الولا  ماجد   
معلشى بقى  صديقى 
هههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

*طبعا كل اللقائات احلى من بعض والاختيار ما بينهم كتير صعب*

*بس كون سور قريبه لقلبي كتير وبحبها جدااااا*

*فاكيد هختار سور *
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ارحمى يا حجة ليكى كرسى
> فى ناس لسا معرفتش حكايه الكرسى دى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههههه ماشي لما افضالك هوريك :smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *طبعا كل اللقائات احلى من بعض والاختيار ما بينهم كتير صعب*​
> 
> 
> *بس كون سور قريبه لقلبي كتير وبحبها جدااااا*​
> *فاكيد هختار سور *​


 

اوك يا حبي

منورة


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 سور

1 ماجد

ومازلنا في انتظار باقي الترشيحات لمعرفة الضيف الفائز​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أغسطس 2010)

انا ارشح ديدي او ماجد
مش  اعرف غيرهم هنا
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 سور

2 ماجد

1 ديدي

ومازلنا في انتظار باقي الترشيحات لمعرفة الضيف الفائز​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أغسطس 2010)

*برشح حلقه نيتا

مجهود جميل يا نصه

عقبال لما نشوف مجهودك في الكرسي

وانتي بتردي ع الاسئله​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *برشح حلقه نيتا​*
> 
> *مجهود جميل يا نصه*​
> *عقبال لما نشوف مجهودك في الكرسي*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا عم مش تفكرني

ده انت كوبه صحيح ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 سور

2 ماجد

1 ديدي

1 نيتا



ومازلنا في انتظار باقي الترشيحات لمعرفة الضيف الفائز

​


----------



## max mike (15 أغسطس 2010)

*برشح حلقات
نيتا وديدى ونيمو​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ماشي لما افضالك هوريك :smil8:


_*ههههههههههه*_
_*مشض هتفضى وانتى عارفة وانا  عارف ليه 30:*_
_*خلاص بقى  *_
_*بلاش نتكلم احسن *_
_*بس انا  خلاص   عبرت من   نحيتيك30:30:*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*حلوة عبرت  دى صح:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

1 سور

2 ماجد

2 ديدي

2 نيتا

1 نيمو




ومازلنا في انتظار باقي الترشيحات لمعرفة الضيف الفائز
​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *برشح حلقات​*
> 
> 
> *نيتا وديدى ونيمو*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا مايكل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*مشض هتفضى وانتى عارفة وانا عارف ليه 30:*_
> _*خلاص بقى *_
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه ماشي ماشي:t9:


----------



## النور الجديد (15 أغسطس 2010)

برشح ديدي 
و
سور​


----------



## سور (15 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *طبعا كل اللقائات احلى من بعض والاختيار ما بينهم كتير صعب*​
> 
> *بس كون سور قريبه لقلبي كتير وبحبها جدااااا*​
> *فاكيد هختار سور *​


انتى اللى قلبك كبير ومحب جدا بسم الصليب
ميرررسى ليكى يا قمر  ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

2 سور

2 ماجد

3 ديدي

2 نيتا

1 نيمو




ومازلنا في انتظار باقي الترشيحات لمعرفة الضيف الفائز
​


----------



## Mason (15 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة رائعة 
يا نصة ههههههههههههه

برشح ديدى


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> فكرة رائعة
> يا نصة ههههههههههههه
> 
> برشح ديدى


 

ههههههههه حتي انتي يا ميسو 

وااااااااااااء ههههههههههههه

منوره يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

2 سور

2 ماجد

4 ديدي

2 نيتا

1 نيمو




ومازلنا في انتظار باقي الترشيحات لمعرفة الضيف الفائز
​


----------



## magedrn (15 أغسطس 2010)

فكرتك حلوة اوووووووووووووووووى يا روزى بس انا ما استحقش اكون احسن حلقة ولا ادخل فى المنافسة 
انا كنت فعلا سعيد و انا معاكى فى الاذاعة ودى تكفينى انك استضفيتنى
وانى كنت مع احسن مذيعة روووووووووووووووزى


----------



## dark girl _n (15 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> منورة يا دارك ..
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


 



اولا انا اسفه انى مكنتش بدخل وبرضه مش هقدر ادخل اليومين الجايين خالص 
انا هجاوب علي الاسئله وبعدين كملوا مع العضو اللي بعدى عادى



1\زاما بلاش احراج سيبك من الثانويه العامه دى خالص ربنا يخليك
2\انا بحب المنيا لانها بلد جميله جدا والاديره الي فيها روعه
 وطبعا الكليه هناك بجد جميله جدا انا شفت صورها قبل محدد انى ادخلها
 وعرفت عنها حاجات كتير اسلوبها وكده يعنى وطبعا ده بجانب المنيا بارك
 يعنى هقضي اربع سنين هناك تحفه 
3\انا اخترت دارك علشان فعلا حاسه انى حياتى كلها ضلمه 
يعنى تقدر تقول مناسب لشخصيتى 
شكرا لاسئلتك


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

ياروزي يا جميلة لو نفذت العملية بالنملية
كنتِ اخدتِ 100 اختيار للأن


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> فكرتك حلوة اوووووووووووووووووى يا روزى بس انا ما استحقش اكون احسن حلقة ولا ادخل فى المنافسة
> انا كنت فعلا سعيد و انا معاكى فى الاذاعة ودى تكفينى انك استضفيتنى
> وانى كنت مع احسن مذيعة روووووووووووووووزى


 

ميرسي ليك يا ماجد

دايما بتحرجني بذوقك يا جميل

حقيقي كنت مميز في كل الاجابات


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ياروزي يا جميلة لو نفذت العملية بالنملية
> كنتِ اخدتِ 100 اختيار للأن


 

ههههههههههههه وعد مني يا كليمو في الحلقات القادمه وبردو هستشيرك لاني حساها صعبه

ههههههههههه بسيح لنفسي اهو30:


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

*لالالالالالالالا
ابدا

ممكن اوضحلك اكتر

ها تلاقيها سهلة

*

ممكن الصور كانت لازقة ببعضيها
على كل نوضحها اكتر


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا كليمو

بتعبك معاياااااااااااااا


----------



## magedrn (15 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا ماجد
> 
> دايما بتحرجني بذوقك يا جميل
> 
> حقيقي كنت مميز في كل الاجابات


 
صدقنى انتى دايما كلك ذوق والمميز دايما فى الاذاعة كلها هو اجمل مذيعة فيها 
هو انتى يا روزى وبجد منورة اذاعتك الجميلة


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

تعبك  راحة

انما مش الابدية لانه هناك الراحة الحقيقية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ومع الراحة بسكويت

يعني راحة وبسكويت..


----------



## grges monir (15 أغسطس 2010)

*روزى عاوزةتدبسنا ونختار  حاجةواحدة بس امممم
شوفى انا لو  اخترت حد مش هختارة عشان هوكان احسن لا هاختارة عشان قال رد اوجملة عجبتنى
يعنى انا عجبيتنى ديدى قى سؤال بتحبى مادة اية
 رد غير تقليدى بالمرة  نقريبا قالت جزيئات الكيميا فكرتى باستاذ سامح عبد الشكور بتاع كلية العلوم مكتشف الصرصار تلابيض هههههه
*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

دي الراحة يا روزي

ممكن تتسألي
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> صدقنى انتى دايما كلك ذوق والمميز دايما فى الاذاعة كلها هو اجمل مذيعة فيها
> هو انتى يا روزى وبجد منورة اذاعتك الجميلة


 

يالهوي يا ماجد طيب اقول ايه بس بعد الكلام الجميل ده

بجد ربنا يخليك يا زوق انت

والاذاعه منوره بضيوفها الجماااااااااال اوي اللي كلهم رقه واخلاق


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تعبك راحة
> 
> انما مش الابدية لانه هناك الراحة الحقيقية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههههههه عسل يا كليمو بجد


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *روزى عاوزةتدبسنا ونختار حاجةواحدة بس امممم*
> *شوفى انا لو اخترت حد مش هختارة عشان هوكان احسن لا هاختارة عشان قال رد اوجملة عجبتنى*
> *يعنى انا عجبيتنى ديدى قى سؤال بتحبى مادة اية*
> *رد غير تقليدى بالمرة نقريبا قالت جزيئات الكيميا فكرتى باستاذ سامح عبد الشكور بتاع كلية العلوم مكتشف الصرصار تلابيض هههههه*


 

ههههههههههههه ماشي يا عم المثقف انت

منور الاذاعه يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> دي الراحة يا روزي
> 
> ممكن تتسألي
> هههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه يا سيدي يا سيدي

تسلم ايدك يا كليمو

انا هاكل اهو تعالي خد حته هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كده وصلت الترشيحات حتي الان

2 سور

2 ماجد

5 ديدي

2 نيتا

1 نيمو




وانتهت الترشيحات والف الف مبروك للضيف المميز

وهي ديدي القمر الف الف مبروك









ودقايق وسيتم الاحتفاااااااااااال بجميع الضيوف اللي نوروا الاذاعه وشرفوناااااااااا

تااااااااااابعونا

​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 أغسطس 2010)

ديدي الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا قمر 
بجد تستاهلي كل شيء جميل وطول عمرك متالقه ومميزة​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه
مبرووووووووك يا ديدى 
والهديه بالنص بقى   اتفقنا   وانتى يا مذيعة انتى
انا عاوز  هديه مش انا شاركت  فى الاذعة  دى ولا ايه 
ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههه
> مبرووووووووك يا ديدى
> والهديه بالنص بقى اتفقنا وانتى يا مذيعة انتى
> انا عاوز هديه مش انا شاركت فى الاذعة دى ولا ايه
> ههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه وحياتك هينوبك من الحب جانب كبير اوي

صبرك بالله عليا في الجزء التالت من الاذاعه ومش هرحمك ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه
كدا يا روزا   دانا جونا  اخوكى       عيب عليكى  تقولى  كدا 
دانا بهزر  وهروح اجيبليك الهدايا  حالا


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههه
> كدا يا روزا دانا جونا اخوكى عيب عليكى تقولى كدا
> دانا بهزر وهروح اجيبليك الهدايا حالا


 

هههههههههه ايون يا واد اتمسكن ههههههههههههه

بردو كلامي ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

_*بلاااااااااااش انتى يا زوزا:smil8::smil8:*_
_*دانا بعزيك يا بنتى انا يومين وهقوم انتى مبلطة هناك*_
_*ههههههه*_
_*يلا روحى ردى على الاسئلة اللى هناك30:30:*_
_*حوالى 21 عقبال محضر الباقى *_
_*شوفتى انا بعزيك ازاى:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يسامحك يا جوووووووووووووو

كله بحسابه علي فكره هههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

*الحساب يوم الحساب*
*النهاردا علينا عربى *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *الحساب يوم الحساب*
> 
> *النهاردا علينا عربى *
> 
> *ههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااا سريعا لتكريم ارق ضيوف كانوا معانا

وشرفوناااااااااااا في الاذاعة











كان معانااااااااااااااااااا المميز

مااااااااااااااجد

بشكرك جدا جدا علي اللقاااااااااااء الجميل والممتع









وكان معايا ايضا الرقيقة والمتميزة دائمااااااااااااااا

سور 

بشكرك يا قمر علي اللقاااااااااااء الجميل









وايضااااااااااااا كان معانا العضوه العسوله صاحبت اللقاااااااااااء الممتع

نيمووووووووووو

استمتعت جدا بيكي يا عسوله وبشكرك جدا







ايضااااااااااا كان معايا العضوه صاحبت الاخلاق الجميلة

نيتاااااااااااااااا

بحبك جدا يا قمر وسعدت بوجودك معايااااااااااااا وبشكرك علي اللقاااااااااااااء الجميل








وايضااااااااااا كان معايا القمراية

داااااااااااارك

بشكرك جدا يا حبيبتي كنتي صريحه جدا وسعدت بالتعرف عليكي اكتر










حقيقي كنتم اجمل من بعض وسعدت جدا بالحوار معاكم

واتمني ان الاذاعه تكون عجبتكم يا ارق ضيوف





​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههه*
*فين الهديه بتاعت  ديدى*
*هاااااااا؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

ونيجي بقي لتكريم العسووووووووووووووله اللي فازت معاناااااااااااااااا

بجائزة 


صاحبت افضل حوار اذاعي

وهي


الجميلة

ديدي










بشكرك جدا جدا يا قمر

وسعدت جدا بالقاااااااااااااء معاكي 

كنتي ضيفه عسوله خالص وصريحه جدا











بتمنالك التوفيق دايمااااااااااااااااااااا






​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

عايزه اوجه شكرررررررر خاااااااااااص

لصاحبت اجمل واروع تصميمات

وهي

حبيبة قلبي

بسم الصليب








بجد شخصية روعه وذوقهاااااااااااا عالي ومن غيرها مكنتش هعرف اعمل شئ

بشكرها من قلبي علي تعبها المستمر معايا في كل مره

شكرا ليكي يا حبيبتي علي مجهودك الرائع ده دايما ذوقك بيعجبني لانه رقيق جدا زيك






​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

*انا قولت واحدة ايه  كل داااااااااا *
*مبروووك  يا ديدى  *
*وحلوة  الهدايه يا  روزااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انا قولت واحدة ايه كل داااااااااا *
> 
> *مبروووك يا ديدى *
> 
> *وحلوة الهدايه يا روزااا*​


 

انت احلي بكتير يا جون

والبركه في الرائعة بسم الصليب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2010)

*30:30:
مبروووووووك يا ديدى *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أغسطس 2010)

*الف مبروك يا ديدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى​*


----------



## dodo jojo (16 أغسطس 2010)

ميغوووووووووك ديدى..ربنا يباركك..شكرا روزروز


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2010)

*الف مبروك يا ديدي
تستاهلي اكتر من كده
ميرسي ليكي روزي
عمله جو حلو بموضوعك
وميرسي لممتي ع تصميماتها الروعه​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> ميغوووووووووك ديدى..ربنا يباركك..شكرا روزروز


 

ميرسي ليك يا اجمل دودو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف مبروك يا ديدي​*
> *تستاهلي اكتر من كده*
> *ميرسي ليكي روزي*
> *عمله جو حلو بموضوعك*
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك يا ميكي

ميرسي بجد علي كلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## grges monir (16 أغسطس 2010)

*مبروووووك ديدى
الى الامام دائما يا مكتشف الصرصار الابيض ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

منور يا جرجس


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

بشكركم جدا جدا علي الحلقات المميزة​ 
واشوفكم علي خير في الحلقات القادمه والضيوف المميزين​ 
تااااااااابعونا وستجدوا الاستمتاع والتجديد دائمااااااااااااا​ 
بشكركم جدا​


----------



## dodo jojo (16 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا اجمل دودو
> 
> نورت



صدقينى تيتهلى احلى تقييم


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> صدقينى تيتهلى احلى تقييم


 

ربنا يخليك يا دودو يا جميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

*نورت يا دودو*​


----------



## magedrn (16 أغسطس 2010)

لولولولولولولولولولولولولى مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ديدى 
وانا عايز نص الهدية بقى بجد كانت منافسة حلوة اووووووووووووى و فاز فيها اللى يستحقها 
وشكرا ليكى يا روزى يا قمر على اذاعتك الجميلة وعلى كلامك الاجمل وعلى اسئلتك الحلوة جدا


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أغسطس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ديدي الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا قمر
> بجد تستاهلي كل شيء جميل وطول عمرك متالقه ومميزة​


*ميرسى لك كتير يا النور 
انتى اللى جميلة وزى السكر 
وتستاهلى كل خير 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مبروووووك ديدى
> الى الامام دائما يا مكتشف الصرصار الابيض ههههههه*



*اللة يبارك فيك يا جرجس
فضحتنا بالمنتدى
يا مخترع الفيمتو انت
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> لولولولولولولولولولولولولى مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ديدى
> وانا عايز نص الهدية بقى بجد كانت منافسة حلوة اووووووووووووى و فاز فيها اللى يستحقها
> وشكرا ليكى يا روزى يا قمر على اذاعتك الجميلة وعلى كلامك الاجمل وعلى اسئلتك الحلوة جدا



*ههههههههههههههه
لوووووووووووووولى ميرسى يا ماجد 
نص الهدية بس الهدية كلها يا سيدى تستحقها بجد
وانا مش استحق انى افوز اصلا
كل الحلقات كانت مميزة بجد
وتستحق الفوز

واكيد روزى كانت مميزة بجميع الحلقات 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> لولولولولولولولولولولولولى مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ديدى
> وانا عايز نص الهدية بقى بجد كانت منافسة حلوة اووووووووووووى و فاز فيها اللى يستحقها
> وشكرا ليكى يا روزى يا قمر على اذاعتك الجميلة وعلى كلامك الاجمل وعلى اسئلتك الحلوة جدا


 

ربنا يخليك يا ماجد

حقيقي كلكم اجمل من بعض


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لوووووووووووووولى ميرسى يا ماجد *
> *نص الهدية بس الهدية كلها يا سيدى تستحقها بجد*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمراية

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## max mike (16 أغسطس 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ديدى

ربنا يباركك ياروزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا مايكل

كلك زوق بجد


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2010)

_*انا جيت  ومعاى  طلب عمل *_
_*مش عاوزا  صبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا  ديدى وبجد كانت منافسة رائعة*_​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

يا جون ده انت تاخد الاذاعه كلها يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم معانا في حلقة جديدة ​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 





​ 
انهارده بقي اختارت ليكم شخصية جميلة جدا​ 
شخص متميز في تواجده في المنتدي وخفة دمه​ 
شخص محبوب من الجميع​ 
اكيد عرفتوووووووو انا بتكلم عن مين​ 
ضيفي اللي هينور الاذاعه معايا انهارده​ 
هو​ 

المشرف المبارك​ 
*SALVATION*​ 


عايزه ترحيب جامد جدا بيه​ 
منور يا توني الاذاعه ​ 
وبتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل معانا​ 
فاصل سريع ونرجع مع المميز ​ 

توني​ 
فتابعونااااااااااااااااااااا




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

*منور الاذاعه يا توووني

ومتاااابع يا نصه

اكيد هتكون حلقه حلوه​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور الاذاعه يا توووني​*
> 
> *ومتاااابع يا نصه*​
> 
> *اكيد هتكون حلقه حلوه*​


 

هههههههههه انت احلي يا كوبه هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

واااااااااااااااااو

تسلم ايدك يا كليمووووووووووووو


----------



## besm alslib (17 أغسطس 2010)

*salvation نورت الاذاعه*

* والله يعينك على مذيعتنا العسوله واسالتها السهله خاااالص *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *salvation نورت الاذاعه*​
> 
> *والله يعينك على مذيعتنا العسوله واسالتها السهله خاااالص *​


 

هههههههههههههه حبيبة قلبي بطمنك اهي:t30:


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ديدى
> 
> ربنا يباركك ياروزى​*



*ثانكس كتير يا مايكل
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انا جيت  ومعاى  طلب عمل *_
> _*مش عاوزا  صبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
> _*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا  ديدى وبجد كانت منافسة رائعة*_​


*ثانكس يا جون
ربنا يخليك 
وفعلا المنافسة رائعة لانهم كانوا رائعين
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2010)

*تووووونى
منووووووووووووووووور الاذاعة 
استنى على بقى 
حديك شوية اسالى انا كمان
ووصيتك ياروزى بجد وامانة اتوصى بتونى بالذات 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

*تووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى 
منور الاذاعه ​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 أغسطس 2010)

_روزى اشكر ذوقك وكلامك الرقيق_
_مايكل ربنا يخليك ويحفظك_
_كليمو اشكر عظمة محبتك وطيبة قلبك_
_بسم الصليب شكرا لذوقك وبقدر هدوئك_
_ديدى منور غصب عنك يا ديدى ههههه شكراا لقلبك_
_كوكى منور بيكى وبجمال ذوقك _​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2010)

منور ياد يا جرام


----------



## SALVATION (17 أغسطس 2010)

_نورك يا فوووون_
_ايه اخبار الميوه؟ ههههههههه_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2010)

*واناااااااا أقول ايه فانوس رمضان اللى ظهر فى الموضوع ده 30:
أتارى تونى هنا 
هههههههه
منوووور يا فانوس أحم قصدى يا تونى :t30:
بت ياروزى الواااااااد ده توريه ايام سوده :11azy:
مش هوصيكى بقى 
هههههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## SALVATION (17 أغسطس 2010)

_يلا يا مرمر وحيات خالك حسن مش عيزين عطله سبينا نشوف شغلنا _
_ال فنوس رمضان ال_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2010)

*ورحمة خالى حسن اللى عمرى ماشفته ده :hlp:
مانا ماشية من هنااااااااااا
وقاعدلك 
:t30:
انا فى موضوع البت روزى حبيبتى
اهمد بقى :t30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _نورك يا فوووون_
> _ايه اخبار الميوه؟ ههههههههه_​



يخربيتك هههههههه اسكت بقى هتفضحنا


----------



## max mike (18 أغسطس 2010)

*منور الاذاعة يا اجمل تونى

مش هنوصيكى عليه ياروزى لازم ياخد واجبه وزيادة​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *تووووونى*
> 
> *منووووووووووووووووور الاذاعة *
> *استنى على بقى *
> ...


 

هههههههههههه من عنيا يا قمر

بس كده

ده انا هقوم بأجدع واجب هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *واناااااااا أقول ايه فانوس رمضان اللى ظهر فى الموضوع ده 30:*
> 
> *أتارى تونى هنا *
> *هههههههه*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي

حبايبك كتير يا توني

استعد بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ورحمة خالى حسن اللى عمرى ماشفته ده :hlp:*
> 
> *مانا ماشية من هنااااااااااا*
> *وقاعدلك *
> ...


 

هههههههههههه منورة يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *منور الاذاعة يا اجمل تونى​*
> 
> 
> *مش هنوصيكى عليه ياروزى لازم ياخد واجبه وزيادة*​


 

ههههههههههههه من عنيا يا مايكل

مش تقلق خالص من الموضوع ده

انت عارفني طبعا ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااا مع المميز

توني


في البداية نحب نتعرف عليك


الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

المؤهل

الوظيفة

ماهي احب الالوان ليك؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة؟ ومشروبك المفضل؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايلك؟

ماهو توني في سطور مختصره؟

يلا دي مقدمه والباقية تأتي​


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

> *ورحمة خالى حسن اللى عمرى ماشفته ده :hlp:
> مانا ماشية من هنااااااااااا
> وقاعدلك
> :t30:
> ...



_خليكى قاعدة ولا تمشى انتى حلفتى برحمة الغالى_
_همشى انا هههههههههه_


> يخربيتك هههههههه اسكت بقى هتفضحنا


_متقلقش محدش فاهم حاجة ههههههههههه_



> منور الاذاعة يا اجمل تونى
> 
> مش هنوصيكى عليه ياروزى لازم ياخد واجبه وزيادة


_ده نورك يا ميكى_
_وعلى فكرا هى مش محتاجة توصية_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أغسطس 2010)

*منوووووووووورة يا بااااااشا   انا داخل متفرج بس*
*ههههههه*
*كفايه عليك  مرمر *
*شكلها بتعزك اوى  *
*منووووور  يا  فندم اختيار  متميز يا  زوزاااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه

هيستر مش تقلق

بس انت مسربعني عشان سفرك ده

اوف اوف ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *منوووووووووورة يا بااااااشا انا داخل متفرج بس*
> 
> *ههههههه*
> *كفايه عليك مرمر *
> ...


 

منور بيك يا جوووووووووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تعصبك؟

ايه اكتر ميزه في شخصيتك الناس بتعجب بيها؟

كمان ايه اكتر عيب في شخصيتك؟

لو شخص جرحك بدون قصد ورجع اعتذرلك بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

ايه اكتر شئ مستمتع بيه في حياتك؟

ماذا تعني لك كلمة صداقة واصدقاااااااااااء؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره قريب؟

وايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟

يلا في انتظارك للرد يا باشا​


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

_



*منوووووووووورة يا بااااااشا انا داخل متفرج بس
ههههههه
كفايه عليك مرمر 
شكلها بتعزك اوى 
منووووور يا فندم اختيار متميز يا زوزاااا*

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده نورك يا جون 
شكراا لذوقك
انت مش واخد بالك؟




*هههههههههه

هيستر مش تقلق

بس انت مسربعني عشان سفرك ده

اوف اوف ههههههههههه*

أنقر للتوسيع...


معلش غصب عنى وجايز مش اسافر_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _ده نورك يا جون _
> _شكراا لذوقك_
> _انت مش واخد بالك؟_​
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه نحم يعني كل ده ومش تسافر

لالالالالالالالا عليا الطلاق لازم تسافر هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

> عدناااااااااااااااااااااا مره اخري


​
_اهلا
_



> عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تعصبك؟


_الكذب والاهمال فى العمل_




> ايه اكتر ميزه في شخصيتك الناس بتعجب بيها؟


_خفة الدم احيانا بس انا مش شايف كده خالص ههههه

_


> كمان ايه اكتر عيب في شخصيتك؟


_العصبيه_




> لو شخص جرحك بدون قصد ورجع اعتذرلك بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟


_الموضوع منتهى قبل ما يعتزر لانه بدون قصد
_



> ايه اكتر شئ مستمتع بيه في حياتك؟


_الاول هو انى بحاول بقدر كبير ادخل ربنا بجد فى كل امورى_
_وده اكتر متعه_
_والشىء التانى هو انى عندى ام روعة_
_ربنا يخليهالى
_



> ماذا تعني لك كلمة صداقة واصدقاااااااااااء؟


 _المشورة والسند والمرح_
_لو كان صديق بجد
_



> ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره قريب؟


_قبر يسوع_ 




> وايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟


_اماكن كتير بجد مش هعرف احصرها_




> يلا في انتظارك للرد يا باشا


_انا انتهيت_​


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

> ههههههههههه نحم يعني كل ده ومش تسافر
> 
> لالالالالالالالا عليا الطلاق لازم تسافر هههههههههه:t30:


_لاء هسافر هسافر_
_ثم انتى حلفتى بالطلاق وانا ميرضنيش اشرد الولا  _
_هههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> _انا انتهيت_​


 

هههههههههه وانا روزي:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _لاء هسافر هسافر_
> _ثم انتى حلفتى بالطلاق وانا ميرضنيش اشرد الولا _
> 
> _هههههههههه_​


 

هههههههههه يا سلام علي القلب الطيب


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

_حتى اسألى مرمر ههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

ونستكمل الحوار الممتع

قولي بقي يا توني امتي تحس بهذه الاشيااااااااء:

الحزن

الوحده

المرح

التفاؤل

ياتري بتحتفظ بالذكريات مهما كانت مؤلمه والا بتحاول تنساها؟

لما بتبقي فاضي في يوم بتشغل وقت فراغك ازاي؟ طبعا بعيدا عن النت هههههههههه

ليك في الطبخ والا زوج فاشل؟ هههههههه

امتي توني يضحك من قلبه؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

الحياه بتمثلك ايه؟

والحب في حياتك بيمثلك ايه؟


يلا يلا في كتير لسه اسئله معندناش وقت ههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _حتى اسألى مرمر ههههههه_​


 

هههههههه لالالالالالا انا واخده بالي اهوووووووووو:t30:


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

> ونستكمل الحوار الممتع


_ربنا يقدرنى على رد جميلك يا اسطى

_


> قولي بقي يا توني امتي تحس بهذه الاشيااااااااء:






> الحزن


_لما ابعد عن يسوع احس ان الدنيا مطربقة على دماغى_




> الوحده


_محستش الاحساس ده قبل كده_




> المرح


لما اخرج من مود الشغل وخصوصا لما اكون فى البحر




> التفاؤل


_لما اللقى اللى حوليا بيسندونى بأجمل الكلمات اللى تغير نظرتى من احباط لاعلى درجة من التفائل_




> ياتري بتحتفظ بالذكريات مهما كانت مؤلمه والا بتحاول تنساها؟


_محدش بيفضل انه يحتفظ بالزكريات المؤلمة لكن ده بيرجع لنوع الالم وعمقة_
_بس صدقينى القرب من ربنا هيخليكى تنسى اى الم ايا كان_




> لما بتبقي فاضي في يوم بتشغل وقت فراغك ازاي؟ طبعا بعيدا عن النت هههههههههه


_فى الخروج مثلا البحر طبعا ده اساسى _
_لكن لو فى شغلى وانا فاضى لو فى كتاب مشوق ممكن او بقعد مع احد اصدقائى اللى بثق فى اسلوب تفكرهم
_



> ليك في الطبخ والا زوج فاشل؟ هههههههه


_لاء ليا بس بسيط مش بكفاءة_




> امتي توني يضحك من قلبه؟


_لما احس ان يومى موجود فية يسوع _
_الدنيا بتبقى مش سيعانى وبحس ان كل الامور بتمشى قدامى اكتر ما كنت انا عايز_




> امتي دموعك تنزل؟


لما ابعد عن يسوع وارجع نادم




> الحياه بتمثلك ايه؟


_اختبار_
_وبحاول فيها ارضى_
_ اهلى وشغلى وربنا فوق كل شيىء_




> والحب في حياتك بيمثلك ايه؟


_ايا كانت ظروفى انا بحس ان الحب بجميع اشكالة هو اجمل واروع نعمة من عند يسوع_
_بحس لو فى حب مفيش اى مشاكل فى الدنيا_​





> يلا يلا في كتير لسه اسئله معندناش وقت ههههههههههه


_اه ورانا طيارة ومستقبل بيضيع ههههههههه_
​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _ربنا يقدرنى على رد جميلك يا اسطى_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه باشا من يومك يا بني


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

يلا يا توني

استعدلي كويس

ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفيه؟

اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة؟

وقولي كام مره حبيت ؟

وانهي حب اللي كان حب بجد؟

هل في يوم من الايام الحب خلي توني يضعف؟

نفسك تحب وتتحب من جديد حب حقيقي؟

تقول ايه لمن جرحك؟

وبردو تقول ايه لشخص اعطاك الحب اللي كنت بتدور عليه؟

هل الظروف ممكن تكون سبب لفراق المحبين؟


يلا كفايه كده من الاسئله العاطفيه

جاوب ولنا عوده
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

_ربنا يخليكى _
_بخاف من الحسد هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## Nemo (18 أغسطس 2010)

وأنا بقول ايه النور ده ...!!!!!!!
تونى ياااااه
منور الاذاعة بجد يا الطف سالفيشن وياريت تجاوب ع اسئلة الحلوة روزايا بدون غش هههههههههههه
منور بجد انت ومذيعتنا اللى دايما متألقة ومش هوصيكى يا روزايه تونى دا من الحبايب ويستاهل كل خير ههههههه
متابعة


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _ربنا يخليكى _
> 
> _بخاف من الحسد هههههههههههههه_​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مش تخاف

اترعب ممكن انما تخاف

لالالالالالالالالالا لا ممكن ابدا ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> وأنا بقول ايه النور ده ...!!!!!!!
> تونى ياااااه
> منور الاذاعة بجد يا الطف سالفيشن وياريت تجاوب ع اسئلة الحلوة روزايا بدون غش هههههههههههه
> منور بجد انت ومذيعتنا اللى دايما متألقة ومش هوصيكى يا روزايه تونى دا من الحبايب ويستاهل كل خير ههههههه
> متابعة


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

كلك زوق

وانتي دايما منوره الاذاعه بترحيبك الجميل

ومش تخافي هنقوم معاه بأجدع واجب هههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

> يلا يا توني


_ايه هنمشى؟ هههههههه
_


> استعدلي كويس


_طيب
_



> ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفيه؟


_كانت كويسة فى يوما ما

_


> اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة؟


_18 سنة_




> وقولي كام مره حبيت ؟


_مرتين_




> وانهي حب اللي كان حب بجد؟


_الاتنين 
_



> هل في يوم من الايام الحب خلي توني يضعف؟


_لاء بس ده ميمنعش ان فى شوية تنازلات_




> نفسك تحب وتتحب من جديد حب حقيقي؟


_دلوقتى لاء خالص افضل يكون بعد الارتباط_ 




> تقول ايه لمن جرحك؟


_ربنا يسعدك ويفرحك ومش تحزن ابدا_




> وبردو تقول ايه لشخص اعطاك الحب اللي كنت بتدور عليه؟


_مش هنساك لانى مش هقدر_




> هل الظروف ممكن تكون سبب لفراق المحبين؟


_جايز بس ارادة ربنا هى الاولى_




> يلا كفايه كده من الاسئله العاطفيه


_شكراا_




> جاوب ولنا عوده


_كالعادة انتهيت_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _ايه هنمشى؟ هههههههه_​
> 
> 
> _طيب_​
> ...


 

اجاباااااااات جامده جدا يا توني

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

> وأنا بقول ايه النور ده ...!!!!!!!
> تونى ياااااه
> منور الاذاعة بجد يا الطف سالفيشن وياريت تجاوب ع اسئلة الحلوة روزايا بدون غش هههههههههههه
> منور بجد انت ومذيعتنا اللى دايما متألقة ومش هوصيكى يا روزايه تونى دا من الحبايب ويستاهل كل خير ههههههه
> متابعة


_شكراا نيمو لذوقك _
_وادينى بجاوب اهو ديه حتى مش رحمانى نزلة طحن فيا مش محتاجة توصية_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا

ايه اكتر الترانيم المحببه لقلبك؟


ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟

ايه المزمور المحبب ليك؟

اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟

انت خادم في الكنيسة والا لا؟

ايه اكتر مكان بتحب تروحه لما تكون مضايق؟

وبردو ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحبها لما تكون مبسوط بتروحيها؟

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ وقولي كام اخ واخت هههههههه بالتفصيل يعني

مين اقربهم لقلبك؟

ياتري توني شخص كتوم والا بتحب تحكي اللي جواك؟

يلا عشان قربت اخلص شحن قصدي اسئلتي اوشكت علي الانتهاااااء ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _شكراا نيمو لذوقك _
> 
> _وادينى بجاوب اهو ديه حتى مش رحمانى نزلة طحن فيا مش محتاجة توصية_​


 

هههههههه اي خدعه هههههههه:t30:


----------



## Nemo (18 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _شكراا نيمو لذوقك _
> _وادينى بجاوب اهو ديه حتى مش رحمانى نزلة طحن فيا مش محتاجة توصية_​







صحيح روزى مش محتاجة وصاية بتقوم بالواجب وزيادة بس متقلفش كلنا دوقنا منها هههههههههههه
المفروض نطلب منها تخفف عنك شوية هههههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (18 أغسطس 2010)

> عدنااااااااااااا


_قلبة اسبيس تون هههههههه_



> ايه اكتر الترانيم المحببه لقلبك؟


الترنيم بدون مزيكا





> ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟


_نشكر يسوع على كل حال كلنا بنصلى من اجل النمو الروحى
_



> ايه المزمور المحبب ليك؟


_طوبى للرجل الزى لم يسلك فى مشورة المنافقين_




> اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟


_من تلات اسابيع_




> بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟


 
_اربعة بس ده مش بأنتظام_




> انت خادم في الكنيسة والا لا؟


_للاسف لاء كان نفسى بس مفيش فرصة ولا وقت_




> ايه اكتر مكان بتحب تروحه لما تكون مضايق؟


_البحر_​




> وبردو ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحبها لما تكون مبسوط بتروحيها؟


_برده البحر_




> كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ وقولي كام اخ واخت هههههههه بالتفصيل يعني


_احنا كلنا سبعه هقولك بالترتيب بابا ماما تونى اختى ايرينا متزوجة ومعها كيرلس اللى صورتة فى بروفيلى مينا و رزق دول تؤم _
_والاخير كيرلس يعنى اربع ولاد وبنت
_



> مين اقربهم لقلبك؟


_كلهم طبعا بس اللى بتفهمنى ايرينا علشان هى اقرب ليا فى السن_ 




> ياتري توني شخص كتوم والا بتحب تحكي اللي جواك؟


_لاء كتوم ايه معرفش خالص ده انا ممكن اموت

_


> يلا عشان قربت اخلص شحن قصدي اسئلتي اوشكت علي الانتهاااااء ههههههههههه


_الحمدلله وانا كمان عايز اروح اشحن مش فطرت_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> صحيح روزى مش محتاجة وصاية بتقوم بالواجب وزيادة بس متقلفش كلنا دوقنا منها هههههههههههه
> المفروض نطلب منها تخفف عنك شوية هههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا انتم عارفني بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _قلبة اسبيس تون هههههههه_​
> 
> الترنيم بدون مزيكا​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه بألف هنا مقدما يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره





​ 
عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟​ 
مين اعز اصحابك من اعضاء المنتدي؟​ 
اول لما بتفتح المنتدي ايه اول شئ بتروح عليه؟​ 
ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي لازم تتابعها باستمرار؟​ 

هقولك كلمات وانت قولي اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:​ 
المتألق​ 
الرومانسي​ 
المتواضع​ 
المشهور​ 
الشاااااعر​ 

قولي بقي ماهي امنياتك اللي نفسك تتحقق في المستقبل؟​ 
ياتري توني بيحب الاطفال؟​ 
هل توني اتظلم في يوم من الايام؟​ 
وهل توني ظلم شخص ما ؟​ 
ايه رأيك في البنات عموما وايه اكتر الاشياء اللي بتلفت نظرك في التعامل معاهم؟​ 
كمان ايه رأيك في الشباب وايه بردو اللي بيلفت نظرك؟​ 
لو اتعرضت لموقف محرج قولنا عليه لو تفتكر يعني؟​ 

وفي النهاية انا تعبتك خالص مالص هههههههههه​ 
عايزه اعرف رأيك في الاسئله السريعه دي وفي اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟​ 
اتمني تكون الحلقة عجبتك​ 
كنت منورنا يا توني باشا​ 
وبتمنالك كل الخير والسعاده في حياتك ان شاء الله​ 
واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة بكلمة منك لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 
شكرا ليك يا توني​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أغسطس 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _حتى اسألى مرمر ههههههه_​



*ماااااااااابلاش انا :t30:
ههههههه
قلب طيب مييين ياروزى :new2:
يابت وحدى الله ..
ده يبان عليه كده بس لكن فى الأصل :big4:
ماتخلونى ساكتة بقى 
ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ماااااااااابلاش انا :t30:*
> 
> *ههههههه*
> *قلب طيب مييين ياروزى :new2:*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه ماهو انا قولت اجامله شويه عشان نعمله منظر يعني هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

يلا يا توني في انتظاااااااااااااارك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 أغسطس 2010)

يخرررررررررراشى تونى هنا محدش يدينى خبر
يالهوتى يانى هههههههههههههههه

منوووووووووووووووووور ياتونى

وليا سؤال فاقع مرارتى
وهتجاوبه اجبارى 

هو انت ليييييييييييييييييه غلباوووووووووووووووووووووووى :t30:


عايزاكى ياروزى تظبطيه
ويخرج منها يحلف بالاذاعة هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> يخرررررررررراشى تونى هنا محدش يدينى خبر​
> يالهوتى يانى هههههههههههههههه​
> منوووووووووووووووووور ياتونى​
> وليا سؤال فاقع مرارتى
> ...


 

ههههههههههه هو حصل كده بالفعل بس رحمته عشان وراه مواعيد ومشغول

ويرجع بالسلامه بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2010)

منووووور يا تونى الاذاعة
وروزى عاملة الواجب وزيادة اهى هههههه
انا لحقت الحلقة ف اخرها كويس هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منووووور يا تونى الاذاعة
> 
> وروزى عاملة الواجب وزيادة اهى هههههه
> 
> انا لحقت الحلقة ف اخرها كويس هههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*منوووووووووووووووووووور يا كوتش*
*يا بلدياتي سابقا هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أغسطس 2010)

غالبا توني مش هيكمل الاسئلة الاخيره

المهم كنت منور الاذاعه يا توني

وترجع بالسلامه يا جميل

ولما ترجع ان شاء الله هتجاوب علي اخر جزء في الحلقة بتاعتك

بشكرك جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقة السابقة

المشرف المميز

توني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=258


بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة







انهارده معانا عضوه عسوله خالص ومحترمه جدا

انا عني نفسي بحبها اوي اوي لانها طيوبه خالص

اكيد عرفتوهااااااااااااا

ضيفتي وضيفة الاذاعه اللي هتنورنا انهارده

هي


العضوه المباركه


‏*govany shenoda*


عايزين نرحب بالقمر جوفاني

اهلا بيكي يا حبيبتي معانا في الاذاعة وبتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع مع القمر

جوفاني



فتابعوناااااااااااااااا

​


----------



## magedrn (20 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا بيكى يا ‏*govany shenoda* فى احلى اذاعة 
ومع احلى مذيعة روووووووووووووووووزى 
مش هاوصيكى بقى يا روزى كالعادة بقى عايزك تتوصى
على الاخر


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أغسطس 2010)

*اهلالالالالالالا بك يا جوفانى ياقمراية منورة الحلقة 

واكيد حلقتك حتكون مميزة زيك يا سكرة
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> غالبا توني مش هيكمل الاسئلة الاخيره
> 
> المهم كنت منور الاذاعه يا توني
> 
> ...



*بصى يا روزى حبيبتى انا بهدى النفوس
انتى لازم تضبطيه ولازم يجاوب 
لالالالالالالالالالا مش حينفع كدة
كفاية انى مش لحقت اساله نهيتى الحلقة بسرعة كدة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> اهلا بيكى يا ‏*govany shenoda* فى احلى اذاعة
> ومع احلى مذيعة روووووووووووووووووزى
> مش هاوصيكى بقى يا روزى كالعادة بقى عايزك تتوصى
> على الاخر


 

ميرسي ليك يا ماجد

منور يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *بصى يا روزى حبيبتى انا بهدى النفوس*
> 
> *انتى لازم تضبطيه ولازم يجاوب *
> *لالالالالالالالالالا مش حينفع كدة*
> *كفاية انى مش لحقت اساله نهيتى الحلقة بسرعة كدة*​


 

هههههههههههه خلاص يا قمر

هو جيه اهو وهيجاوب علي اخر جزء ههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (20 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا ماجد
> 
> منور يا جميل


 ميرسى ليكى يا روزى يا عسل الاذاعة منورة بمذيعتها الجميلة وضيفوها الاجمل


----------



## magedrn (20 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *بصى يا روزى حبيبتى انا بهدى النفوس*
> 
> *انتى لازم تضبطيه ولازم يجاوب *
> *لالالالالالالالالالا مش حينفع كدة*
> *كفاية انى مش لحقت اساله نهيتى الحلقة بسرعة كدة*​


 طول عمرك وانتى بيتهدئ النفوس 
وبعدين معاكى حق المفروض يكمل الاسئلة يا روزى 
هو علشان مش عايز يجاوب تسيبه لا انا لو منك اخليه يجاوب
فى ناس عايزة تعرف الاجابات


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> طول عمرك وانتى بيتهدئ النفوس
> وبعدين معاكى حق المفروض يكمل الاسئلة يا روزى
> هو علشان مش عايز يجاوب تسيبه لا انا لو منك اخليه يجاوب
> فى ناس عايزة تعرف الاجابات


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالا مش كده يا ماجد

توني جاوب وكل حاجه بس كان عنده سفر وعشان كده مش لحق يخلص اخر جزء

بس انا قولت اول لما يرجع يجاوب في اي وقت

هههههههههه مش تقلق مش هسيبه:hlp:


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا احلي مذيعه في الدنيا 
وايه الكلام ده انا مستهلش كل ده ​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> اهلا بيكى يا ‏*govany shenoda* فى احلى اذاعة
> ومع احلى مذيعة روووووووووووووووووزى
> مش هاوصيكى بقى يا روزى كالعادة بقى عايزك تتوصى
> على الاخر



ميرسي ماجد 
بس براحه عليا ومحدشيوصي روزي 
هي مش بتتوصي عل حد


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا احلي مذيعه في الدنيا ​
> 
> وايه الكلام ده انا مستهلش كل ده ​


 

لا يا حبيبتي 

تستاهلي كل شئ جميل زيك


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اهلالالالالالالا بك يا جوفانى ياقمراية منورة الحلقة
> 
> واكيد حلقتك حتكون مميزة زيك يا سكرة
> *​



ميرسي ياديدي ياحبيبتي
ربنا يخليكي ليا 
بس وحده وحده عليا


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (20 أغسطس 2010)

اهلابيكى يا جوفانى يا حبيبتى منورة الاذاعة

عاوزة اوصى اشقى مزيعة فى الدنيا خلى بالك من جوفانى  هههههههههههههه

طبعا فهمانى يا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> اهلابيكى يا جوفانى يا حبيبتى منورة الاذاعة​
> 
> عاوزة اوصى اشقى مزيعة فى الدنيا خلى بالك من جوفانى هههههههههههههه​
> 
> طبعا فهمانى يا روزى​


 

هههههههههه فهماكي يا حبيبتي

بس انا حتي مش شقيه وهاديه خااااااالص مالص هههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه
ليه كده بس هو انا عملت فيكي حاجه 
طب دانا طيوبه خااااااااااااااااالص مالص
جت من الغريب ومجتش منك ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

بس هستأذنك يا جوفاني يا قمر

قبل ما ابدأ معاكي الحلقة والاسئله

هنخلي توني يكمل اخر فقره في الحلقه بتاعته عشان بس كان سافر ومش لحق يختم الحلقه

هيجاوب علي اخر جزء عشان المستمعين طالبين يعرفوا اجابته هتكون ايه هههههههههههه

مش هيسيبوا حقهم​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه فهماكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> بس انا حتي مش شقيه وهاديه خااااااالص مالص هههههههههه



هههههههه خالص هو في اهدي منك
يارب تفضلي هاديه لاخر الحلقه


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههه خالص هو في اهدي منك
> يارب تفضلي هاديه لاخر الحلقه


 

هههههههههه اكيد اكيد فهمتيني صح ههههههههه

ده انتي هتشوفي احلي هدوء هههههههههههه


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (20 أغسطس 2010)

متخافيش يا جوفانى يا حبيبتى دى زى شكة دبوس ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بس هستأذنك يا جوفاني يا قمر
> 
> قبل ما ابدأ معاكي الحلقة والاسئله
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
اوكي طبعا يكمل الحلقه بتاعته ده حق الضيف علي البرنامج 
هههههههههههه
وده توني انتي عوزه تزعلي مني المشرفين 
اتفضل يا توني الميك معاك


----------



## SALVATION (20 أغسطس 2010)

> عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_شكراا لذوقك روزى_



> عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟


_عن طريق البحث فى جوجل عن منتديات مسيحية_​ 



> مين اعز اصحابك من اعضاء المنتدي؟


_الكل هنا اصحابى وبعتز جدا بصداقتهم_​ 


> اول لما بتفتح المنتدي ايه اول شئ بتروح عليه؟​


_القسم الخاص بالاشراف_​ 



> ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي لازم تتابعها باستمرار؟


الرياضة والاشراف​ 



> هقولك كلمات وانت قولي اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:​
> 
> المتألق​
> 
> ...


_بصى انا مش بعرف اصنف من ذاتى_​

_لكن كل الاعضاء مميزين ومشهورين_​



> قولي بقي ماهي امنياتك اللي نفسك تتحقق في المستقبل؟​


_اكون اسرة صغيرة واسعد كل اللى حوليه ويكون مستقبل اولادى كويس_​ 


> ياتري توني بيحب الاطفال؟​


_جدااااا_
_لسة امبارح مغرقنى بالميه كل واحد ماسك زجاجة وقايم بالواجب بس انا برده مش بسيب حقى ههههههههه_​ 



> هل توني اتظلم في يوم من الايام؟


_ممكن بس اللى ظلمنى هى نفسى_​ 



> وهل توني ظلم شخص ما ؟


_مش عارف بس جايز_​ 



> ايه رأيك في البنات عموما وايه اكتر الاشياء اللي بتلفت نظرك في التعامل معاهم؟


_مش كل الشخصيات زى بعضها طبعا_
_فى شخصية تحبى تتكلمى معاها لروعة تفكرها مثلا او لمرحها او لطيبتها_
_بس اعتقد الحل الامثل للتعامل معاهم هى الرقة مع مزيج من المدعبة_​ 



> كمان ايه رأيك في الشباب وايه بردو اللي بيلفت نظرك؟


_نفس الموضوع بس تختلف فى طريقة التعامل طبعا افضل الجديه والاحترام المتبادل_
_والاسلوب المحترم فى التعامل مع الاخرين_​ 



> لو اتعرضت لموقف محرج قولنا عليه لو تفتكر يعني؟


_كتيير فى حياتنا مواقف بس اللى فاكره ان كنت واقف فى مكان وفجأه اعتقدت ان الشخص اللى جى عليا معرفة سلمت علية واول ما تحققت طلع معرفهوش ههههههه_​ 




> وفي النهاية انا تعبتك خالص مالص هههههههههه


_لاء عادى_​ 



> عايزه اعرف رأيك في الاسئله السريعه دي وفي اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟


_جميلة خالص فى منها جديد عليا اول مره حد يسألنى عنه_​ 






> اتمني تكون الحلقة عجبتك​
> 
> 
> كنت منورنا يا توني باشا​
> ...





_حقيقى بشكرك خالص روزى واسف ان كنت لخبطلك الدنيا_​


----------



## SALVATION (20 أغسطس 2010)

_منورة يا جوفانى حقيقى كلك ذوق_
_وبعتزر _​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _منورة يا جوفانى حقيقى كلك ذوق_
> _وبعتزر _​



مفيش اعتذار ولا حاجه 
انت كنت منور الاذاعه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 أغسطس 2010)

منورة ياجوفانى ياقمرتى

وانشالله تخلصى بسهولة خااالص​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منورة ياجوفانى ياقمرتى
> 
> وانشالله تخلصى بسهولة خااالص​



ميرسي حبيبتي 
انتي ليه محسيساني اني دخله اعمل عمليه 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه كلها يا جوفاني
وعشان مش ينفع اسالك انا
هوصي نصه قصدي روزي عليكي
وهي طبيعي بتقوم بالواجب وزياده
منوره الاذاعه ومنوره يا روزي​*


----------



## max mike (21 أغسطس 2010)

*اختبار موفق كالعادة ياروزى

نورتى الاذاعة يا جيوفانى​*


----------



## govany shenoda (21 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها يا جوفاني
> وعشان مش ينفع اسالك انا
> هوصي نصه قصدي روزي عليكي
> وهي طبيعي بتقوم بالواجب وزياده
> منوره الاذاعه ومنوره يا روزي​*



ميرسي مايكل ده نورك
ابعت الاسئله للمذيعه وهي مش هتتوصي


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> متخافيش يا جوفانى يا حبيبتى دى زى شكة دبوس ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههههه بكره تجرب يا جميل:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _شكراا لذوقك روزى_
> 
> 
> _عن طريق البحث فى جوجل عن منتديات مسيحية_
> ...






لالالالالالالالالا مفيش لخبطه ولا حاجه يا توني

انت نورت الاذاعه كلها

وكنت ضيف ممتع جدا ولذيذ

ميرسي ليك​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها يا جوفاني​*
> *وعشان مش ينفع اسالك انا*
> *هوصي نصه قصدي روزي عليكي*
> *وهي طبيعي بتقوم بالواجب وزياده*
> ...


 

ههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا كوبه يووووووووه قصدي يا ميكي

هههههههه نورت يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اختبار موفق كالعادة ياروزى​*
> 
> 
> *نورتى الاذاعة يا جيوفانى*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا مايكل

نورت يا جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2010)

*منووووووووووورة  يا جوفانى ولو الاخت روزى تعبتيك  هى  ليها كرسى  مخصوص*
*هههههههههههههه*
*اى خدمة يا روزااااااا الاعلانات دى ببلاش   هههههههههههه*
*يلا بقى اللى روزى تخنقه يروح على الكرسى ويعمل معاها الواجب انا غن  نفسى هروح اهو  دلوقتى*
*منورة يا  جوفانى*
*ههههههههههههه *
*منورة يا  زوزااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اختبار موفق كالعادة ياروزى
> 
> نورتى الاذاعة يا جيوفانى​*



ميرسي ماكس 
ده نورك كلك زوق


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *منووووووووووورة يا جوفانى ولو الاخت روزى تعبتيك هى ليها كرسى مخصوص*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *اى خدمة يا روزااااااا الاعلانات دى ببلاش هههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههه ليه بس كده يا جو

ده انا غلبااااااااانه ههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
محبه يا زوزاااااااااااااااااااا
واعلانات مجانا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*منووووووووووووووورة جيوفاني *
*وع مهلك يا روزي*
*وكفاية بقا اسئلة خليكي خفيفة خفيفة كده*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووووووووورة جيوفاني *
> 
> *وع مهلك يا روزي*
> *وكفاية بقا اسئلة خليكي خفيفة خفيفة كده*​


 

هههههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي

صدقيني لسه مش سألت خالص هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااا مع القمر

جوفاني

في البداية يا قمر عايزاكي تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

المؤهل

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

الوظيقه

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبالك؟

ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ماهي شخصية جوفاني في سطور قليلة؟


يلا يا قمر دي بداية ولنا عوده بعد الرد

فابقوا معنااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي
> 
> صدقيني لسه مش سألت خالص هههههههه


*مابلاش تسالي احسن:t30:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووووووووورة جيوفاني *
> *وع مهلك يا روزي*
> *وكفاية بقا اسئلة خليكي خفيفة خفيفة كده*​



ميرسي ياقمر
اخيرا لقيت حد يوصي عليا 
 تتردلك ههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااااا مع القمر​
> 
> جوفاني
> ميرسي ياسكر
> ...


 ميرسي ياقمر علي الاسئله الحلوه ديه 
الميك معاكي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر علي الاسئله الحلوه ديه
> الميك معاكي هههههههههه


 

ههههههههه اهاااااااااا انا اخدت الميك اهو عشان استكمل الحوار الجميل

معاكي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مع الجميلة

جوفاني

امتي دموع جوفاني تنزل؟

ايه اكتر شئ في حياتك هو مصدر البهجة؟

ماهو اكتر مكان في المنزل بتشعري فيه براحه نفسية؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ممكن تحرجك؟

لو في موقف مضحك حصلك ياريت تحكيه لينا؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحب

السعاده

الاصدقاء

الاسره

المال


يا تري جوفاني تتمني ايه ونفسها يتحقق قريب؟


يلا يا حبي في انتظار الرد​


----------



## Nemo (22 أغسطس 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا أحلى جوجو حلقة جميلة بالتأكيد مع الرائعة روزى
وياريت يا روزى تخليها تقولنا أى كلمة حلوة لعيد العدرا غير انها فطرت خلاص هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

من عنيا يا نيمو

ده انتي تؤمري يا حبي

يلا يا جوفاني ردي بقي علي طلب نيمو السكر ​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

Nemo قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا أحلى جوجو حلقة جميلة بالتأكيد مع الرائعة روزى
> وياريت يا روزى تخليها تقولنا أى كلمة حلوة لعيد العدرا غير انها فطرت خلاص هههههههههههه[/QUO
> ميرسي نيمو  ياقمر
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين
> ...


----------



## Nemo (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> من عنيا يا نيمو
> 
> ...





تسلملى عيون أحلى مذيعة فى الدنيا


----------



## Nemo (22 أغسطس 2010)

[
ميرسي نيمو  ياقمر 
كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
بمناسبه عيد كليه الطهر فخر جنسانا امنا ومليكتنا كلنا
ام النور ام المخلص
بيكي زال عنا العبوديه انتي سلمنا للسماء
شفاعتك ياامي هي رجائنا وصلاتك تشفع فينا
اذكرينا امام عرش ابنك والهيك
كل سنه وانتم يا احلي اخوات طيبين[/quote]


وانتى طيبة يا روح قلبى وميرسى ع الصلاة الجميلة دى ربنا يبارك حياتك
والعدرا تسندك وتباركك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

يلا يا جوفاني يا قمر

في انتظار الرد علي الاسئلة


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

اوكي يا قمر الميك معاكي


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

جوفاني يا حبيبتي

دي كانت الاسئله التانية انتي جاوبتي علي الاسئلة الاولي تاني

وعموما اهي انا كتبتهالك تاني


عدنااااااااااااا مع الجميلة

جوفاني

امتي دموع جوفاني تنزل؟

ايه اكتر شئ في حياتك هو مصدر البهجة؟

ماهو اكتر مكان في المنزل بتشعري فيه براحه نفسية؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ممكن تحرجك؟

لو في موقف مضحك حصلك ياريت تحكيه لينا؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحب

السعاده

الاصدقاء

الاسره

المال


يا تري جوفاني تتمني ايه ونفسها يتحقق قريب؟


يلا يا حبي في انتظار الرد​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مع الجميلة

جوفاني 
امتي دموع جوفاني تنزل؟
كل ما افتكر بابا الله يرحمه 
ولما احتاح حد من اهلي وافتكر اني في الغربه لوحدي

ايه اكتر شئ في حياتك هو مصدر البهجة؟
اولادي

ماهو اكتر مكان في المنزل بتشعري فيه براحه نفسية؟
غرفه بنتي عشان علي طول بنصلي فيها 
وامام الكمبيوتر


ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ممكن تحرجك؟
اني يجي حد يسلم عليا وانا مش فكره اسمه

لو في موقف مضحك حصلك ياريت تحكيه لينا؟
مره وانا في مصر كنت ماشيه مع اخواتي وانا وقعت في الشارع 
هما اعدو يضحكو عليا وضحكو الناس عليا بدل ما يقوموني

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحب
كل شئ حلو في الدنيا
السعاده
قليله في الايام ديه

الاصدقاء
الي بجد صعب تلقيهم

الاسره
الاستقرار 

المال
ولا حاجه خالص
احنا الي بعمله مش هو الي بيعملنا


يا تري جوفاني تتمني ايه ونفسها يتحقق قريب؟
بتمني اني اربي  اولادي في مخافه ربنا 
نفسي ارجع اعيش في مصر مع مامتي واخواتي


يلا يا حبي في انتظار الرد
سوري علي الغلطه المطبعيه 
الميك معااااااااااااااااكي
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

ولا يهمك يا قمر

فاصل سريع ونستكمل 

فتابعونااااااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2010)

_*ارحمى  يا  روزاااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*منورة يا  جوفانى  *_
_*وربنا يحققليك  كل اللى بتتمنيه *_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه ده انا لسه يا جو بقول يا مسهلل يارب هههههههههههههه


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (22 أغسطس 2010)

اية الجمال دة يا روزى

بس بالراحة عليها شوية اصلى انا اعرفها قبل كدة هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (22 أغسطس 2010)

لو في موقف مضحك حصلك ياريت تحكيه لينا؟]مره وانا في مصر كنت ماشيه مع اخواتي وانا وقعت في الشارع 
هما اعدو يضحكو عليا وضحكو الناس عليا بدل ما يقوموني
منورة يا جوفانى يا قمر 

مش انا يا اختى مكنتش معاكى صح ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا ورينا التألق كمان وكمان​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> اية الجمال دة يا روزى​
> 
> 
> بس بالراحة عليها شوية اصلى انا اعرفها قبل كدة هههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي

ده انا لسه في البداية مش دخلت في المعاميق ههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ولا يهمك يا قمر
> 
> ...



ميرسي ننزل بلاعلانات
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

ياتري جوفاني اتظلمت في يوم من الايام؟

وبردو يا تري ظلمتي شخص ما في يوم من الايام؟


قوليلي بقي عدد اولادك كام وياتري ولاد والا بنات؟

عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي زوجك ازاي؟

وياتري كان جواز تقليدي والا عن حب؟

كمان عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر المميزات اللي في شخصية زوجك؟

وكمان ايه اكتر العيوب اللي فيه؟

ايه الاكلات اللي بيحبها وبيحبك تعمليها بأيدك؟

علي الهوا دلوقتي لو قولتلك كلمه تقوليها ليه ياتري هتكون ايه؟
​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ارحمى  يا  روزاااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*منورة يا  جوفانى  *_
> _*وربنا يحققليك  كل اللى بتتمنيه *_​



ميرسي جو ايوه كده وصوها عليا 
ديه بتقول لسه معملتش حاجه 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي جو ايوه كده وصوها عليا
> ديه بتقول لسه معملتش حاجه
> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


 

هههههههههه الله بقي

سيبونا نشوف شغلنا بقي ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي جو ايوه كده وصوها عليا
> ديه بتقول لسه معملتش حاجه
> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


_*هههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*هنعمل ايه يا بنتى    كل واحد وليه يووووووووم*_
_*ربنا معاكى يا جوفانى*_​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> لو في موقف مضحك حصلك ياريت تحكيه لينا؟]مره وانا في مصر كنت ماشيه مع اخواتي وانا وقعت في الشارع
> هما اعدو يضحكو عليا وضحكو الناس عليا بدل ما يقوموني
> منورة يا جوفانى يا قمر
> 
> ...



ميرسي ياقمر 
طبعا انتي مش كنتي معايا
تالق ايه بس انا في ورطه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

يلا يا حبي

جاوبي علي الاسئله

بلاش خم هههههههههههه 

مش بنسي انا


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل​
> 
> ياتري جوفاني اتظلمت في يوم من الايام؟
> كتيييييير واخر مره قريب​
> ...


 ميرسي يااجمل مذيعه 
انزلي بلاعلانات هههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي يااجمل مذيعه
> انزلي بلاعلانات هههههه


 

ههههههههههههههه

كلامك عسل خالص يا حبي

وفاصل ثم نواصل هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

ونرجع معاكم ومع الحوار المميز

عايزه اعرف امتي جوفاني تحس بالملل؟

وامتي تحسي انك وحيده علي الرغم من ان حواليكي ناس كتير؟

ايه اكتر هديه جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

احبك

مقدرش انساك

خليك فاكرني

ليه بعدت

ربنا معاك

اهتم بصحتك


ايه اكتر ميزه الناس بتحبها في شخصيتك؟


كمان ايه هي العيوب اللي في شخصيتك ونفسك تتخلصي منها؟

مين اقرب ليكي من اولادك او بمعني اصح مين اللي تحسي انه فيه كتير منك في الطباع؟

تقولي ايه لمن جرحك؟

امتي تفضلي الصمت بدل من الكلام؟

يلا يا قمراية

فاصل ونستكمل الحوار الممتع​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ونرجع معاكم ومع الحوار المميز
> 
> استر يارب
> عايزه اعرف امتي جوفاني تحس بالملل؟
> ...


 خفي عليا شويه انا عندي بيبي


----------



## روما98 (23 أغسطس 2010)

علي الهوا دلوقتي لو قولتلك كلمه تقوليها ليه ياتري هتكون ايه؟
ربنا يخليك ليا
انت مش محسسني بلغربه خالص
بححححححححححححبك :36_3_18:

ههههههههههههههههههه

فينك يا عمو جورج تعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى اسمع​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> خفي عليا شويه انا عندي بيبي


 

ههههههههههه حاضر بس صدقيني بسألك اسئله مش كتيره

يا ظالمني هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه

جيوفانى هنا منورة

تصدقى انا بقالى كتير فاكرة ان سنك 11 سنة

ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

بصى يا جوجو انا عايزة اسأل سؤال واحد

مين قرايبك فى المنتدى ؟؟؟

انا عارفة ان ليكى قرايب كتير فى المنتدى

يعنى تقولى فلانة ( اختى )

كده هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااا مع جوفاني القمر

ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي نفسك تزوريها قريب؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

ياتري في احلامك ليكي اتحققت والا مازلتي تنتظري تحقيقها؟

امتي جوفاني تشعر بالاحباط؟

ياتري انتي شطوره في المطبخ والا مش اوي؟ هههههههههه اعترفي

ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟

ايه المزمور او الايه المحببه لقلبك؟

بتصلي وتصومي باستمرار والا مش دايما؟

اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

مين اكتر الاشخاص اللي بتحبيهم في منتدي الكنيسة؟

يلا يا حبي اهو اسئلة مش كتيرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

روما98 قال:


> علي الهوا دلوقتي لو قولتلك كلمه تقوليها ليه ياتري هتكون ايه؟
> 
> ربنا يخليك ليا
> انت مش محسسني بلغربه خالص
> ...


 ههههههههه
ايه ياروما السياح ده
اوعي تقوليله لحسن يتغر


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> جيوفانى هنا منورة​
> تصدقى انا بقالى كتير فاكرة ان سنك 11 سنة​
> ههههههههههههه ​


 ههههههههه
هو انتي غيرتي رائيك ولا ايه
بس عشان تصدقي ١١ ونص


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بصى يا جوجو انا عايزة اسأل سؤال واحد​
> 
> مين قرايبك فى المنتدى ؟؟؟​
> انا عارفة ان ليكى قرايب كتير فى المنتدى​
> ...


 اوكي يا قمر 
هقول بترتيب خادمه رب المجد اختتتتتتي
ماجو اختي
بيرو ميلاد اختي 
هكمل من غير نق ولا حسد هههههه
كرامه  اختي
وكيرلس ٢٠٠٩ ابن اختي
روما ٩٨ بنت اختي 
دول اخواتي وولدهم 
كفايه كده عشان النق هههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااااا مع جوفاني القمر
> 
> ميرسي ياقمر
> ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي نفسك تزوريها قريب؟
> ...


 ميرسي انتي طيوبه خالص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي انتي طيوبه خالص




*ردودك حلوه جدا يا جوفاني
لكن زعلتيني في الجمله دي
بتجامليها انا عارف :t9:
متخفيش منها يا جوفاني
قولي الصراحه واحنا معاكي​*


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه
لا صدقني انا مش بجامل هي اصلا طيوبه اوي​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي انتي طيوبه خالص


 
ميرسي يا حبيبتي

اهو انتي اللي طيوبه


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ردودك حلوه جدا يا جوفاني​*
> *لكن زعلتيني في الجمله دي*
> *بتجامليها انا عارف :t9:*
> *متخفيش منها يا جوفاني*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه بتفكرني بأغنية

بس انت تغني واحنا معاك ههههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> لا صدقني انا مش بجامل هي اصلا طيوبه اوي​


 

ده من زوقك يا حبيبتي

شايف يا كوبه انت الناس الزوق

اتعلم بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه..يا عسلات..بس بجد هى روزى طيوبه فعلا*


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

شايف بقي مش انا لوحدي الي يقول عليها كده​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع القمر​ 
جوفاني​ 
عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسه ازاي؟​ 
ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه لقلبك؟​ 
اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول شئ؟​ 
عايزه اعرف كمان يومك ماشي ازاي بالتفصيل ؟​ 
لو حد ضايق جوفاني اوي بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟​ 
امتي حسيتي بالغربه؟​ 
بتحبي الصيف اكتر والا الشتا؟​ 
ايه اكتر ترنيمه بتحبي تسمعيها؟​ 
ياتري طبع جوفاني الهدوء والا شقيه؟​ 
هقولك كلمات وانتي هاتيلي عضو من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه تلك الكلمات:​ 
الرومانسي​ 
الشاعر​ 
متميز جدا​ 
دمه خفيف​ 
له حضور واضح​ 
محترم جدا ​ 
هادي اوي​ 

واخيرا يا قمر اتمني ان الاسئلة تكون عجبتك ومكنش تقلت عليكي​ 
نورتي الاذاعه كلها بوجودك الجميل واجاباتك​ 
وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟​ 
ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي مره تانية​ 
واسيبك بقي تختمي الحلقة بكلمة بسيطة منك لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة اللي منورينا دايما​ 

بشكرك جدا يا حبي​ 





​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *هههههههههههههه..يا عسلات..بس بجد هى روزى طيوبه فعلا*


 

ميرسي ليك يا دودو 

ده من زوقك يا عسل


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> شايف بقي مش انا لوحدي الي يقول عليها كده​


 

هههههههههههه هنقول عليه ايه بس

مفتري :t30:


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

لا متقلقيش يا جيوفانى مش هنق ههههههه


----------



## كرامة (23 أغسطس 2010)

اية الجمال دة يا جوفانى يا اختى يا حبيبتى

واية الحوار الجميل والردود الجميلة دى

ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااكى ويحافظ عليكى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

*أطلع انا منها يعني يا جوفاني
كسفاني دايما كده
ماشي ليكي ايام لما تقعدي ع الكرسي
واسالي نصه مجربه​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

مش تهددها يا واد يا ميكي يا كوبه

مش بنخاف احنا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

منورة يا كرامة يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

ومازلناااااااااا في انتظار جوفاني القمر

لختام الحلقة المتميزة جدا

فتابعونااااااااااااااااا


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع القمر​
> 
> 
> جوفاني
> ...


اعزاء مستمعي الاذاعه يارب اكون مش غلسه ههههههههههه
بس بجد انا كنت مبسوطه اوي معاكو 
اينعم روزي قلبيت عليا المواجع بس زي بعضه 
ميرسي ياقمر علي الحلقه​




*وعايزة اقول لكل الاعضاء ربنا يزيد محبتكم وروحكم الجميله لخدمه المنتدي*
*شكرا ليكم كلكم*​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أغسطس 2010)

كرامة قال:


> اية الجمال دة يا جوفانى يا اختى يا حبيبتى​
> واية الحوار الجميل والردود الجميلة دى​
> 
> ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااكى ويحافظ عليكى​


 ميرسي ياقمر والف سلامه عليكي انشاله القطه السوده وانتي لا 
منوره يارب دايما سيبك من الشغل شويه


----------



## كرامة (24 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منورة يا كرامة يا قمر


 

ميرسى دة انتى اللى منورة الاذاعة كلها وبجد اسئلتك جميلة اوى​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أطلع انا منها يعني يا جوفاني​*
> *كسفاني دايما كده*
> *ماشي ليكي ايام لما تقعدي ع الكرسي*
> 
> *واسالي نصه مجربه*​


 لالا ياكوكو هو انا اقدر اكسفك
بس هما البنات كده بيجو علي الولاد علي طول 
هههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (24 أغسطس 2010)

_جميلة حلقتك يا ماما جوفانى زيك ويسوع يحفظلك اولادك ويخليلك شريك حياتك ودايما الحب بينكم ويسوع يكون وسطيكم_
_قولى امين بسرعة قبل ما اغير رئى_
_هههههههه_​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أغسطس 2010)

امين امين امين
بلتلاته قبل ما تغير رائيك هههههههههههه
ميرسي علي الكلام الجميل ده 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

كانت حلقة فعلا تحفه وجميلة خاااالص

بشكرك جدا يا حبيبتي علي حضورك الجميل

وبشكر كل المستمعين اللي شرفونا واضافوا للحلقة جمال من نوع خاص​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي حبيبتي انا كنت مبسوطه اوي معاكي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

ويعوضك يا روح قلبي

انا كمان استمتعت جدا بوجودك معايا في الاذاعة

ربنا يسعدك دايما يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة​ 
المشرف المميز​ 
توني​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=258​ 

وكان معانا ايضا ​ 
العضوه المباركه والمتميزة​ 


‏*govany shenoda*​ 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=265​ 

بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه​ 
واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 

تحياتي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

*مستنيين اللي عليه الدور
وربنا يكون معاه بقي
يالا يا روزي ع السريع كده​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

حاضر يا ميكي


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

مين يا روزى اللى جاى؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2010)

قريب يا دودو هقولكم الضيف الجديد


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

مستنين يا روزااااية

الضحية الجديدة  ههههههههه

قصدى الضيف الجديد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> قريب يا دودو هقولكم الضيف الجديد




*لو جدعه يابت يا نصه
قعدي البت كاترين
تخدي حقك منها شويه
وهي تشوف شغلها هنك 30:​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

انت كدة دايما تهدي النفوس
ولا تخرب النفوس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



خلييك بعيد 
روزي متحطي هو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> انت كدة دايما تهدي النفوس
> ولا تخرب النفوس
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههه
انا بهدي النفوس طول عمري
واسالي نصه مجربه :t9:
انا قعدت في الاذاعه
وقعدت ع الكرسي قبل كده
والدور عليكي بقي يا كاترين​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههه​*
> 
> *انا بهدي النفوس طول عمري*
> *واسالي نصه مجربه :t9:*
> ...


 

لا مهوي باين اديش بتهدي النفوس!!
هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر!!!!!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> لا مهوي باين اديش بتهدي النفوس!!
> هههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يستر!!!!!



_*
عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه :nunu0000:​*_


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

عندي مليون اعتراض 
ليك شوق في حاجة
في مانع !!!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> عندي مليون اعتراض
> ليك شوق في حاجة
> في مانع !!!




*يابنتي بلاش تلعبي في عداد عمرك
ابعدي عن الشر وغنيله احسن لك :smil8:
مش عايز ابوظ موضوع البت روزي بس
وحسابك معايا كبير يا كاترين :gun:​*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه..خلاص يا شباب هدوا النفوس..انتوا برده..واكلين عيش وسكر مع بعض..هههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

العب في عداد عمري
فكر نفسك مين يعني
وحسابي كبيير
هههههههههههههههههه
خير نشالله شو رح يصير !!!!
ايه الناس ديه يا ربي بتحشر نفسها بكل حاجة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> العب في عداد عمري
> فكر نفسك مين يعني
> وحسابي كبيير
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ماشي يا كاترين
حسابك معايا بعدين
بعيد عن موضوع البت روزي
عشان مش نبوظه :smil8:​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

بتهدد بقى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ماشي مااااااااااااشي


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2010)

عموما يا ميكي كاترين هتقعد اكيد

لكن في ضيف قبلها اجلت الحلقة بتاعته عشان كان مسافر ورجع

هو وبعدين كاترين 

هههههههههههه كله هيدخل مش تقلقوا


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

طمنتيني اوي يا روزي
هههههههههههههههه
خلاص المهم اني مش دلوقتي 
احم


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

لا يا حبي مش دلوقتي وعموما مش تقلقي الاسئلة بتكون خفيفة وهتحبيها جدا يا قمر


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

لا مهو باين يا روحي انها اسئلة وخفيفة جدا!!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مسنيين الضيف..


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه

اوك يا قمرايه


----------



## govany shenoda (25 أغسطس 2010)

ايه يا روزي هو الضيف الجديد 
 مش عاوز يدخل ولا ايه
قوليلنا مين هو​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

لا يا حبيبتي الضيف الجديد مستعد للدخول

وجاهز هههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

ماشى مدام الضيف جاهز ومستعد..يللا ابتدى


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


انهارده معايا ضيف نشيط جدا

ومحبوب من الجميع 

ضيف متميز بالبساطه في كلامه وتصرفاته للاخرين

ضيفي اللي هينور الاذاعه انهارده معايا

هو

العضو النشيط

dodo jojo


اهلا بيك يا دودو معايا في الاذاعه

بتمنالك وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة

فتابعوناااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يسترها معايا ةمعاكم..ابوس ايديكم..خلى الاسئله خفيفه كده..ههههههههههه..شكرا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> ربنا يسترها معايا ةمعاكم..ابوس ايديكم..خلى الاسئله خفيفه كده..ههههههههههه..شكرا روزى


 

ههههههههه اوك يا دودو مش تقلق خالص

يلا استعد جيالك بعد دقايق من دلوقتي ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ورجعنااااااااا معاكم مره اخري

ومعانا المميز

دودو

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

الدراسه

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

عايزه اعرف انت ترتيبك الكام في اخواتك؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

كمان ايه هي اكلتك المفضلة؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

ياتري ايه استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

كلمني عن شخصية دودو في سطور مختصرة؟

يلا يا باشا في انتظار الرد​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*


روزي86 قال:



ورجعنااااااااا معاكم مره اخري

ومعانا المميز

دودو

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

ديفيد جوزيفالسن

11سنهالدراسه

6 ابتدائىتاريخ الميلاد

19\4\2010 
مكان الميلاد

اسكندريه..مصركم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

الحقيقه كلهم قريبين بس الاقرب ماماعايزه اعرف انت ترتيبك الكام في اخواتك؟

الاول..البكر يعنىكم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

الطول:الحقيقه معرفش..الوزن:32كيلوماهو لونك المفضل؟

اللبنى..والاسودكمان ايه هي اكلتك المفضلة؟

البيتزا..والمكرونه البشاميلماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

الموز..والتفاح..والمانجوووووووووياتري ايه استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

الجينز الاسلام..وتيشرت..وكونفيرسكلمني عن شخصية دودو في سطور مختصرة؟

انا طيب شويه..اكتر ناس بحبهات هما عائلتى واصحابى واخواتى..صغير فى السن نشيط جداااا..ساعات ببقى كسلا..عصبى شويه..مفياش ميزة الصبر بعض الشئ..مواهبى هى..الرسم والتمثيل..ونفسى اطلع مهندس ديكور..وبمووووووت..فى السباحهيلا يا باشا في انتظار الرد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كتييييييييير روزى*:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*


روزي86 قال:



ورجعنااااااااا معاكم مره اخري

ومعانا المميز

دودو

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

ديفيد جوزيفالسن

11سنهالدراسه

6 ابتدائىتاريخ الميلاد

19\4\2010 
مكان الميلاد

اسكندريه..مصركم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

الحقيقه كلهم قريبين بس الاقرب ماماعايزه اعرف انت ترتيبك الكام في اخواتك؟

الاول..البكر يعنىكم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

الطول:الحقيقه معرفش..الوزن:32كيلوماهو لونك المفضل؟

اللبنى..والاسودكمان ايه هي اكلتك المفضلة؟

البيتزا..والمكرونه البشاميلماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

الموز..والتفاح..والمانجوووووووووياتري ايه استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

الجينز الاسلام..وتيشرت..وكونفيرسكلمني عن شخصية دودو في سطور مختصرة؟

انا طيب شويه..اكتر ناس بحبهات هما عائلتى واصحابى واخواتى..صغير فى السن نشيط جداااا..ساعات ببقى كسلا..عصبى شويه..مفياش ميزة الصبر بعض الشئ..مواهبى هى..الرسم والتمثيل..ونفسى اطلع مهندس ديكور..وبمووووووت..فى السباحهيلا يا باشا في انتظار الرد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كتييييييييير روزى:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*


روزي86 قال:



ورجعنااااااااا معاكم مره اخري​

أنقر للتوسيع...




روزي86 قال:



ومعانا المميز​ 
دودو​ 
في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين​ 
الاسم 
ديفيد جوزيف
السن
 11سنه
الدراسه​ 
6 ابتدائى
تاريخ الميلاد
19\4\1999م 
مكان الميلاد​ 
اسكندريه..مصر
كم عدد افراد اسرتك ؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟​ 
5 افراد..الحقيقه كلهم قريبين بس الاقرب ماما
عايزه اعرف انت ترتيبك الكام في اخواتك؟ 
الاول..البكر يعنى 
كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟
الطول:الحقيقه معرفش..الوزن:32كيلو
ماهو لونك المفضل؟​ 
اللبنى..والاسود
كمان ايه هي اكلتك المفضلة؟ 
البيتزا..والمكرونه البشاميل
ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟​ 
الموز..والتفاح..والمانجووووووووو
ياتري ايه استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟ 
الجينز الاسلام..وتيشرت..وكونفيرس
كلمني عن شخصية دودو في سطور مختصرة؟​ 

انا طيب شويه..اكتر ناس بحبهات هما عائلتى واصحابى واخواتى..صغير فى السن نشيط جداااا..ساعات ببقى كسلا..عصبى شويه..مفياش ميزة الصبر بعض الشئ..مواهبى هى..الرسم والتمثيل..ونفسى اطلع مهندس ديكور..وبمووووووت..فى السباحه
يلا يا باشا في انتظار الرد​

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا كتييييييييير روزى:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*سورى كتيييييير للتكرار..بس حاولت اعدل*


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أغسطس 2010)

منور الاذاعه دودو​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *شكرا كتييييييييير روزى:love_letter_open: :love_letter_open:*


 

شكرا ليك انت يا دودو اجابات كلها جميلة جدا


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *سورى كتيييييير للتكرار..بس حاولت اعدل*


 

ولا يهمك يا جميل


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخري مع 

دودو

عايزه اعرف ايه هو مشروبك المفضل؟

امتي دودو يشعر بالوحده؟

مين مثلك الاعلي في الحياه؟

ياتري الصداقة في حياتك بتمثلك ايه؟

ايه اكتر المواد الدراسيه اللي بتحبها؟

وايه اللي مش بتحبه بردو من المواد الدراسيه؟

لو حد عصبك اوي من اصحابك ياتري بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

انت عندك اخين تاني غيرك قولي هما اولاد والا بنات واعمارهم ايه؟

يلا يا جميل في انتظارك​


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2010)

ايه ده دودو هنا فى الاذاعة !!
منور يا جميل و حلقتك اكيد اكيد هتبقى زى العثل زيك 
متابعة معاكم 
بس براحة عليه يا روزى دودو اخويا الصغير الحبوب ... لو الاسئلة كترت عليه انت عارفة ممكن اعمل ايه :gun: ههههه
منور يا دودو كمان مرة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> ايه ده دودو هنا فى الاذاعة !!
> منور يا جميل و حلقتك اكيد اكيد هتبقى زى العثل زيك
> متابعة معاكم
> بس براحة عليه يا روزى دودو اخويا الصغير الحبوب ... لو الاسئلة كترت عليه انت عارفة ممكن اعمل ايه :gun: ههههه
> ...


 

هههههههه لالالالالالالالالا يا زيزا يا قمراية مش تقلقي

انا بعز دودو جدا وهو فعلا اخ جميل وطيوب خالص


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

يلا دودو اشرب يا جميل

عشان تعرف تجاوب بمزاج هههههههههههه






​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااااا مره اخري مع ​
> 
> دودو​
> عايزه اعرف ايه هو مشروبك المفضل؟​
> ...


 
*شكرا كتييييييير روزى للاسئله..*:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا دودو اشرب يا جميل
> 
> عشان تعرف تجاوب بمزاج هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



تصدقى عطشت..هههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه لالالالالالالالالا يا زيزا يا قمراية مش تقلقي
> 
> انا بعز دودو جدا وهو فعلا اخ جميل وطيوب خالص



شكرا كتيييييييير روزى


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> ايه ده دودو هنا فى الاذاعة !!
> منور يا جميل و حلقتك اكيد اكيد هتبقى زى العثل زيك
> متابعة معاكم
> بس براحة عليه يا روزى دودو اخويا الصغير الحبوب ... لو الاسئلة كترت عليه انت عارفة ممكن اعمل ايه :gun: ههههه
> ...



شكرا زيزا ربنا يجبر بخاطرك..وربنا يعوض روزى..ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *شكرا كتييييييير روزى للاسئله..*:love_letter_open:


 

شكرا ليك انت يا دودو

انت عسول خالص


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> تصدقى عطشت..هههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه شوفت بقي حسيت بيك اهو هههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههه..انت عسل خالص روزى


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2010)

*منوررررررر يا احلى دودو
واكيييييييد متابعاااااك يا عسسسسسل ​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> هههههههه..انت عسل خالص روزى


 

ربنا يخليك يا دودو

انت العسل كله صدقني


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2010)

الله دودو
منور الاذاعة

عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل وقشطة 
وموز  وكل الفواكه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

انت اعسل..


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الله دودو
> منور الاذاعة
> 
> عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل وقشطة
> ...



شكرا كليمو


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف يا دودو ايه الامنية اللي نفسك انها تتحقق قريب؟

ياتري حلمت بشئ ونفسك يتحقق قريب؟

وهل كان ليك حلم واتحقق بالفعل؟

تقول لمين هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني

بعزك جدا

بحترمك

انت شخص غالي عليا جدا

مفتقد وجودك في حياتي

ياتري دودو ابن مطيع والا مش دايما؟ هههههههههه

امتي دودو يبكي ويكون حزين؟

انت بتقول انك بتحب الرسم طيب لو عندك شئ من رسوماتك ياريت تعرضهولنا نشوفه؟

يلا يا جميل في انتظارك​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

دودو هنا ومحدش قال

منور الاذاعة يا دودو

وحب اخوك الصغير يا دودو هههههههههه​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*


روزي86 قال:



عدناااااااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف يا دودو ايه الامنية اللي نفسك انها تتحقق قريب؟

انى احب كل الاكل عشان كره ااكل ده عملى مشاكل
ياتري حلمت بشئ ونفسك يتحقق قريب؟

انى اتفسح..واروح المعموره
وهل كان ليك حلم واتحقق بالفعل؟

اه فى واتحقق..بس مش فاكرها
تقول لمين هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني
لجدو و خالوا..الله يرحمهم

بعزك جدا
ماما واخواتى

بحترمك
بابا

انت شخص غالي عليا جدا
عائلتى

مفتقد وجودك في حياتي
جدو وخالوا

ياتري دودو ابن مطيع والا مش دايما؟ هههههههههه

لا مش ديما..الاسئله صعبت كده ليه..ههههههههه
امتي دودو يبكي ويكون حزين؟

فى اوقات معينه..مثل لما حد بيجرحنى بكلمه..الخ الخ
انت بتقول انك بتحب الرسم طيب لو عندك شئ من رسوماتك ياريت تعرضهولنا نشوفه؟

الحقيقه كان نفسى وعندى رسومات كتسييييييييييييرجدا..بس انا الكاميرا عندى بايوه..اول ماتتصلح..هبعتهالكوا..اوكى.
يلا يا جميل في انتظارك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا روزى..*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 أغسطس 2010)

منور يا دودو
استنى بس احضرلك اسئلة جميلة:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *شكرا روزى..*


 

اوك يا دودو في انتظار الرسومات في اي وقت


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اصحابى..ومستعد..وانا وثيق من الفوز..هههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*منور يا حج دودو
بس والنبي في سؤال محيرني
وانا رخم ولازم اعرف
انت قولت في اول الاسئله
تاريخ الميلاد

19\4\2010

ازاي طيب كده يبقي عندك 4 شهور بس مش 11 سنه
ولا انا فهمت غلط ولا ايه النظام
​*


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2010)

عسل يا دودو هههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

سورى انا اتطلغبت..انا كان قصدى 19\4\1999م..وانا كتبت كده فى اخر تعديل


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> عسل يا دودو هههههههههه



شكرا جيلى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> سورى انا اتطلغبت..انا كان قصدى 19\4\1999م..وانا كتبت كده فى اخر تعديل




*ولايهمك يا حبي
البت روزي ملغبطاك انا عارف
لو عايز تاخد حقك يا واد
روح ع كرسي الاعتراف 
وردلها الاسئله دي هناك
بس اوعي تقلها اني قلتلك :heat:​*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه..لا على فكره انا انتقمت من زماااااااااان


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*إمسك يادودو المايك وقولى
إنت فى مدرسة إيه يابابا ؟
وقولى كمان بتشرب اللبن قبل ماتنام ولا لأ  ؟؟
وكمان قولى وأنت بتعدى الشارع بتبص يمين وشمال ولا بتعمل إيه ؟
خلاص يادودو الأجازة خلصت 
ياترى مبسوط ولا زعلان
لو مبسوط ليه
ولو زعلان ليه
وفى نهاية حديثى أشكرك يادودو
ههههههههه 
يالا جاوب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> هههههههههههه..لا على فكره انا انتقمت من زماااااااااان




*انتقم تاني يا عمنا

احنا ورانا حاجه​*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*


مونيكا 57 قال:



إمسك يادودو المايك وقولى
إنت فى مدرسة إيه يابابا ؟
فى مدرسة الفرنسيسكان بابى قير..مدرسة راهبات
وقولى كمان بتشرب اللبن قبل ماتنام ولا لأ  ؟؟
ساعات وساعات
وكمان قولى وأنت بتعدى الشارع بتبص يمين وشمال ولا بتعمل إيه ؟
ساعات وساعات
خلاص يادودو الأجازة خلصت 
ياترى مبسوط ولا زعلان
زعلان لسبب ومبسوط لسبب
لو مبسوط ليه
مبسوط عشان هقابل اصحابى من تانى
ولو زعلان ليه
عشان الدراسه
وفى نهاية حديثى أشكرك يادودو
ههههههههه 
يالا جاوب​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا مونيكا*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتقم تاني يا عمنا
> 
> احنا ورانا حاجه​*



لا روزى دى 8عسل كفايه كده..ههههههههههههه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*أنا مبسوطة من إجاباتك يادودو
بس عايزة أعرف
إنت فى سنة كام بجد
وعايزة أشوف رسوماتك
سلام يادودو​*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أنا مبسوطة من إجاباتك يادودو
> بس عايزة أعرف
> إنت فى سنة كام بجد
> انا فى سنه 6 ابتدائى..وعندى 11 سنه
> ...



شكرا كتيييييييير مونيكا


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولايهمك يا حبي​*
> *البت روزي ملغبطاك انا عارف*
> *لو عايز تاخد حقك يا واد*
> *روح ع كرسي الاعتراف *
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ربنا يهد القوي ويهدك يالي في بالي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *إمسك يادودو المايك وقولى​*
> *إنت فى مدرسة إيه يابابا ؟*
> *وقولى كمان بتشرب اللبن قبل ماتنام ولا لأ ؟؟*
> *وكمان قولى وأنت بتعدى الشارع بتبص يمين وشمال ولا بتعمل إيه ؟*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الاسئلة الجميلة منك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> لا روزى دى 8عسل كفايه كده..ههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه ده انت اللي عسل يا دودو صدقني


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا مع الجميل


دودو

اشرحلي بقي يا دودو يومك بيمشي ازاي وبالتفصيل؟

ايه اكتر الرحلات اللي بتحب تروحها؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحه لاول مره؟

اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟

مين اعز اصحابك من منتدي الكنيسة؟

مين اكتر الاعضاء اللي بتعجبك مواضيعهم؟

اول لما بتفتح المنتدي بتعمل ايه اول شئ؟

كمان انهي الاقسام بالمنتدي بتعجبك؟

ياتري انت بتعمل ايه علي النت غير المنتدي ؟

وهل انت مشترك في منتديات اخري والا لا؟

يلا يا جميل في انتظار الرد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ربنا يهد القوي ويهدك يالي في بالي هههههههههههه




*أصمله عليا يختي

:yaka::yaka::yaka:​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أصمله عليا يختي​*
> 
> 
> *:yaka::yaka::yaka:*​


 

هههههههههه طيب يا خويا :t30:


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا مع الجميل​
> 
> 
> دودو​
> ...


 
*شكرا كتيييييييير روزى ربنا يباركك.*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *شكرا كتيييييييير روزى ربنا يباركك.*


 

ربنا يخليك انت يا دودو

اجاباتك كلها جامده جدا


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك انت يا دودو
> 
> اجاباتك كلها جامده جدا



شكرا كتيييييير روزى


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميل

دودو

عايزه اعرف ايه احب التراينم لقلبك؟

ياتري بتصلي باستمرار والا مش دايما؟

هل دودو بيحب يشارك في انشطة الكنيسة؟

لما بتكون مضايق اوي بتعمل ايه؟

ايه الحاجه اللي نفسك تشتريها قريب؟

ايه هي النصيحه اللي اثرت فيك؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

بحبك

انت اغلي مافي حياتي

كلك رومانسية

مش هنسي انك جرحتني

ياتري دودو شخص هادئ الطبع والا شقي؟

في النهاية يا دودو انا استمتعت كتير بالحديث معاك

ومبسوطه اننا اتعرفنا عليك اكتر وقربنا لشخصيتك اكتر واكتر

عايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

بشكرك جدا يا دودو علي الحلقة الجامده دي

واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة بكلمة جميلة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا في الحلقة بتاعتك

شكرا ليك يا ارق دودو







​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

:Love_Letter_Open:*


روزي86 قال:



عدناااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميل

دودو

عايزه اعرف ايه احب التراينم لقلبك؟

ترنيمة..غالى عليك..وانتى اللى قلبى حبها
ياتري بتصلي باستمرار والا مش دايما؟

ساعات وساعات
هل دودو بيحب يشارك في انشطة الكنيسة؟

اكيد...ودااايما
لما بتكون مضايق اوي بتعمل ايه؟

بحاول اعزى نفسى بابلصلاه او لما بقره الانجيل..او لما بعد على المنتدى
ايه الحاجه اللي نفسك تشتريها قريب؟

كاميرا..ولاب توب
ايه هي النصيحه اللي اثرت فيك؟

متكدبش على اصحابك
لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

بحبك
اولا:لبابا يسوع..ثانيا:لعائلتى..ثالثا:المنتدى..رابعا:اصحابى واقرائبى

انت اغلي مافي حياتي

اصدقائى..وماما وبابا واخواتى
كلك رومانسية

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش هنسي انك جرحتني

ناس معينه
ياتري دودو شخص هادئ الطبع والا شقي؟

يعنى..نص نص
في النهاية يا دودو انا استمتعت كتير بالحديث معاك
شكرا كتييير روزى

ومبسوطه اننا اتعرفنا عليك اكتر وقربنا لشخصيتك اكتر واكتر

ميرسى روزى ربنا يباركك
عايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

كتييييييير متميزه..وربنا يبارك اللى عملها
بشكرك جدا يا دودو علي الحلقة الجامده دي

العفوا روزروز
واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة بكلمة جميلة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا في الحلقة بتاعتك

بقول لاصحابى:بشكركم كتييييييييييير..وربنا يبارك المنتدى..وامنية حياتى..افضا معاكوا على طوووووووووووووووووووووووول..ربنا يباككم..وسامحونى اذا عملت حاجه بايخه لحد.
شكرا ليك يا ارق دودو


العفوا...بجد بشكر كتييير روزى




​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كتيييييييييييير روزى..ربنا يبارك*
:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:
:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:
*:Love_Letter_Open:*​*..اخوكم dodo jojo*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمد لله ربنا عداها على خير..الله يكون فى عونك ياللى جاى فى السكه*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> :love_letter_open:
> 
> *شكرا كتيييييييييييير روزى..ربنا يبارك*
> :love_letter_open: :love_letter_open: :love_letter_open:
> ...





جميل يا دودو حقيقي وكلامك روعه زيك

ربنا يسعدك ويحقق كل احلامك وامنياتك
نورت الحلقة كلها​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *الحمد لله ربنا عداها على خير..الله يكون فى عونك ياللى جاى فى السكه*


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تقلق كله هيمر بهذه المرحله ههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل يا دودو حقيقي وكلامك روعه زيك
> 
> ربنا يسعدك ويحقق كل احلامك وامنياتك
> نورت الحلقة كلها​




*ده نورك ونور الاعضاء اللى شاركوا ربنا يباركك..روزى:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تقلق كله هيمر بهذه المرحله ههههههههه



*ربنا معاهم..هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المشرف المميز

توني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=258


وكان معانا ايضا 

العضوه المباركه والمتميزة



‏*govany shenoda*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=265

وكان معانا ايضا

العضو النشيط

dodo jojo

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=278



بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


انهارده بقي اختارت ليكم ضيفه

انا بموووووووووت فيها وبحبها من قلبي 

وبحس انها عسوله طول الوقت ومحبوبه من الجميع

ضيفة بجد قمة في الزوق والرقة والجدعنة

اكيد عرفتوهااااااااااااا

هي حبيبة قلبي

العضوه المباركه

‏*tota bent elmaseh*






اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمراية واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع مع العسوله توتاااااااااا

فتابعونااااااااااااااا​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​
> وضيف جديد​
> في​
> اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​
> ...


 


ايه دا كله الكلام الجميل دا ياروزايتى ليا انا 
انا ما استاهلش دا كله

ميرسى ليكى ياحبى وصدقينى انا كمان بحبك جدا جدا جدا وبموت فيكى​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ايه دا كله الكلام الجميل دا ياروزايتى ليا انا
> 
> انا ما استاهلش دا كله​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى ياحبى وصدقينى انا كمان بحبك جدا جدا جدا وبموت فيكى​


 
وانا بموت فيكي يا حبيبتي وبحبك جدا

وبجد تستاهلي اكتر من كده بكتيرررررررررر


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تقلق كله هيمر بهذه المرحله ههههههههه


 

حرام عليك من اولها بتخوفنى دى حتى رةزى عسل وطيبه خالص مالص​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

*توتا هنا في الاذاعه
وانا بقول الاذعه كلها ضلمت ليه :smil8:
نفسي اشوفك ع الكرسي عشان اخد بتاري
علي العموم نعمل اللي علينا برضه
بدل ما نصه تطردنا من هنا ولا حاجه
منوره يا حجه توتا 
واتوصي بيها ع الاخر يا روزي
ولو عايزه اي مساعده انا موجود
عرفاني بحب اعمل الواجب وزياده 
وانتي مجربه يا نصه :t30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *توتا هنا في الاذاعه​*
> *وانا بقول الاذعه كلها ضلمت ليه :smil8:*
> *نفسي اشوفك ع الكرسي عشان اخد بتاري*
> *علي العموم نعمل اللي علينا برضه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ماشي يا حج ميكي

منور يا باشا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *توتا هنا في الاذاعه​*
> *وانا بقول الاذعه كلها ضلمت ليه :smil8:*
> *نفسي اشوفك ع الكرسي عشان اخد بتاري*
> *علي العموم نعمل اللي علينا برضه*
> ...


 

كدا طيب يا متر أصبر عليا بس هاردهالك يعنى هاردهالك وانت عارف امتى طبعا  يوم فرحك هههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا بتوتا الاهلاوية  ههههههههه

منورة الاذاعة ( مش اوى يعنى ) ههههههههه

يللا يا روزى عايزينك تقومى معاها بالواجب مضبوط​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كدا طيب يا متر أصبر عليا بس هاردهالك يعنى هاردهالك وانت عارف امتى طبعا يوم فرحك هههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههه عسوله يا توتاااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلا بتوتا الاهلاوية ههههههههه​
> 
> منورة الاذاعة ( مش اوى يعنى ) ههههههههه​
> 
> يللا يا روزى عايزينك تقومى معاها بالواجب مضبوط​


 

هههههههههه حاضر يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مع القمره

توتااااااااااا

في البداية نحب نتعرف علي القمر اكتر

السن

المؤهل

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ايه هي فاكهتك المفضله؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضله؟ ومشروبك المفضل؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

يلا يا حبي دي بداية سريعة ولنا عودة​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

ايه يا توتا 

فين الاجابات

في انتظارك بقالنا كتير


----------



## govany shenoda (28 أغسطس 2010)

ايه ده توتا منوره الاذاعه
واحده واحده عليها ياروزي
عشان توتا ده حبيبتي 
يللا يا روزى عايزينك تقومى بالواجب معاها​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه من عنيا يا جوفاني انا اهو كتبت اسئلة خفيفة بس التقيل ورا ههههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*اهلا توتااااااااا الاموره العسوله..نورتى الكرسى..يللا روزى ورينا همتك..اليوم شتثبتى للعالم اجمع..انكى قادره..كفايه رغى..بقى عشان الحق اتابع..هههههههه.*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*توتا شكلها فصيت
يالا خدت الشر وراحت
مبرووكه من يومك يا نصه
لازم اللي يدخل اذاعتك دي
مش يطلع سليم منها​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *اهلا توتااااااااا الاموره العسوله..نورتى الكرسى..يللا روزى ورينا همتك..اليوم شتثبتى للعالم اجمع..انكى قادره..كفايه رغى..بقى عشان الحق اتابع..هههههههه.*


 

ههههههههههه منور دايما يا دودو يا عسل


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *توتا شكلها فصيت​*
> *يالا خدت الشر وراحت*
> *مبرووكه من يومك يا نصه*
> *لازم اللي يدخل اذاعتك دي*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه بقي كده الغريبه يا كوبه ان كلهم الحمد لله خرجوا كويسين يا سم انت هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

مش عارفه يمكن تكون توتاااا مشغوله وعشان كده مش دخلت لحد دلوقتي

بنعتذر جدا للمستمعين

وقريب جدا ان شاء الله تكون معانا في حوار اخر وفي وقت افضل

بشكركم جدا جدا واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​


----------



## Nemo (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مش عارفه يمكن تكون توتاااا مشغوله وعشان كده مش دخلت لحد دلوقتي
> 
> بنعتذر جدا للمستمعين
> 
> ...





يا حبى استنى شوية على توتا لحد بكره يمكن يكون فى حاجة شغلتها وبلاش تنهى الحلقة بضيف جديد يمكن تدخل بكرة . والمشاهدين اللى زى منتظرييييييين

واعتبريه فاصل اعلانى كبييييير لمدة يومين ههههههههههه

فاصل اعلانى كبير مع كوكاكولا الراعى الرسمى لاذاعة منتدى الكنيسة 
لحين العودة لمذيعتنا الطعمة روزى وضيفتها توتا لحين ظهورها هههههههههه




















سنعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

حاضر يا نيمو يا قمر

انا لسه مش اخترت ضيف جديد

وفي انتظارها يوم كمان

ولا تزعلي يا حبي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه بقي كده الغريبه يا كوبه ان كلهم الحمد لله خرجوا كويسين يا سم انت هههههههههه




*الغريبه ان كلهم خرجوا كويسين

غريبه ليه بقي يا نصه
انتي عايزه تعملي فيهم ايه بالظبط :t9:
ياخوفي من الاذاعه دي ع باقي الاعضاء
ربنا يكون في عونهم ويصبرهم :t30:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلا بتوتا الاهلاوية ههههههههه​
> 
> منورة الاذاعة ( مش اوى يعنى ) ههههههههه​
> 
> يللا يا روزى عايزينك تقومى معاها بالواجب مضبوط​


 

ههههههههههههههههه ماشى يازملكاويه

دا نورك اللى اوى ياحبى

بالواجب ربنا يسترها عليا ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مع القمره​

توتااااااااااا

إيه دا دى أنا صح هههههههه​ 
في البداية نحب نتعرف علي القمر اكتر
توتا​ 
السن
20 وقربوا يكملوا ال21​ 
المؤهل
ليسانس حقوق فى المستقبل انشاء الله 
بعد اربع سنين دا اذا المتر مايكل مانقش عليا علشان ما اخدش منه الزباين ههههههههه​ 
تاريخ الميلاد

6-12​ 
مكان الميلاد
فى بلدنا​ 
البرج

القوس​ 
كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

كلنا 4 والكل قريب ليا بس ممكن مامتى أكتر​ 
ماهو لونك المفضل؟
كل الألوان بس ممكن الأحمر والموف أكتر وكمان الأبيض​ 
ايه هي فاكهتك المفضله؟

العنب البناتى الأحمر​ 
ماهي اكلتك المفضله؟
 البوفتيك والفراخ والمكرونات والشاورمه والبيتزا
المطعم كله يعنى ههههههههه
 ومشروبك المفضل؟
مش بحب اى مشروبات بس ممكن اى حاجه تمشى معايا لكن فيه حاجات بكرها​ 
كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

طولى 160 وشويه 163 بحالات يعنى

وزنى الوزن المثالى لطولى ههههههههه​ 
ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

بلاش الموضوع دا انا اكتر واحده بطلع عين اهلى وعين البياع وعين اى حد يكون معايا وانا بشترى اللبس ومش بشترى من اول مره لا انزل مره واتنين وتلاته وفى الاخر اشترى ودا بسبب استيلاتى

بس غالبا الجينز المعتدل لا واسع اوى ولا ضيق والباديهات المحترمه واحيانا لو شميزات على قطن
يعنى هو كدا​ 

يلا يا حبي دي بداية سريعة ولنا عودة

هههههههه لسه فى عوده يانهار ابيض ربنا يسترها ياحبى انتى ياقمر​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ايه يا توتا
> 
> فين الاجابات
> 
> في انتظارك بقالنا كتير


 
معلش ياحبى النت كان عطلان عندى وكنت كمان مشغوله فى التقديم فا مافضيتش اصلحه
اسفه للتأخير ياقمر​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ايه ده توتا منوره الاذاعه​
> واحده واحده عليها ياروزي
> عشان توتا ده حبيبتي
> 
> ...


 

 دا نورك ياحبيبه قلبى
ايوا كدا وصيها
وانتى كمان حبيبتى
الواجب وياترى شكله ايه
ربنا يستر​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

انا شوفت اسم توتا  قولت اجى اسلم وامشى من غير اسئلة  
يلا منورة  الاذاعة يا توتا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه من عنيا يا جوفاني انا اهو كتبت اسئلة خفيفة بس التقيل ورا ههههههههههههه


 
هو لسه بعد دا كله فيه تقيل تانى ورا حرام
واااااا ايهى انا ها اعيط بقى 
هههههههههههه 
ولا يهمك ياقمر انا تحت امرك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *اهلا توتااااااااا الاموره العسوله..نورتى الكرسى..يللا روزى ورينا همتك..اليوم شتثبتى للعالم اجمع..انكى قادره..كفايه رغى..بقى عشان الحق اتابع..هههههههه.*


 

دا نورك ياجوجو ميرسى كتير 
تابع يا اخويا وانا اللى اتهرى اسئله​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *توتا شكلها فصيت​*
> *يالا خدت الشر وراحت*
> *مبرووكه من يومك يا نصه*
> *لازم اللي يدخل اذاعتك دي*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه
انشاء الله اعدمك يامتر لو كنت فاهمه منك حاجه
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مش عارفه يمكن تكون توتاااا مشغوله وعشان كده مش دخلت لحد دلوقتي​
> 
> بنعتذر جدا للمستمعين​
> وقريب جدا ان شاء الله تكون معانا في حوار اخر وفي وقت افضل​
> ...


 
اسفه جدا وبعتذر النت عملها فيا ياقمر 

انا بجد مش عارفه اعتذر اذاى ولا اعمل ايه
بس اعذرونى انشغالى بالتقديم خلانى ماقدرتش اظبط النت بس اهو الحمدلله بقى تمام​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> يا حبى استنى شوية على توتا لحد بكره يمكن يكون فى حاجة شغلتها وبلاش تنهى الحلقة بضيف جديد يمكن تدخل بكرة . والمشاهدين اللى زى منتظرييييييين
> 
> واعتبريه فاصل اعلانى كبييييير لمدة يومين ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى كتير يانيمو بتدافعى عنى ياقمر

وكمان الكولا جت فى ميعادها بصراحه ها اموت من العطش وروزى لسه ماعبرتنيش حتى بكوبايه مايه ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انا شوفت اسم توتا قولت اجى اسلم وامشى من غير اسئلة
> يلا منورة الاذاعة يا توتا


 
ههههههههههههههههه 
الله يسلمك ياعمو ليه تمشى بس ماتخليك منورنا وتقف جنبى لان شكلهم هنا ناويلى على نيه سوده ههههههههههه

دا نورك ياعمو​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

أظن كدا ياروزايتى ياعسلتى ياحبى رديت على كل الأسئله والتعليقات اهو يعنى مافيش زعل منى بقى ياحياه قلبى هههههههههههه خلى ناس تتغاظ بقى وانتى عارفه مين هما اللى بيتغاظوا لما بنغازل بعض ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> المؤهل
> ليسانس حقوق فى المستقبل انشاء الله
> بعد اربع سنين دا اذا المتر مايكل مانقش عليا علشان ما اخدش منه الزباين ههههههههه​
> *النق بدأ من دلوقتي
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله يسلمك ياعمو ليه تمشى بس ماتخليك منورنا وتقف جنبى لان شكلهم هنا ناويلى على نيه سوده ههههههههههه​
> 
> دا نورك ياعمو​


  هههههههههههههههه
انا مليش دعوة من ساعات لما اختيها وهربتو  وانا معرفش اى حاجة عنكم عيشى معاها بقى


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الغريبه ان كلهم خرجوا كويسين​*
> 
> *غريبه ليه بقي يا نصه*
> *انتي عايزه تعملي فيهم ايه بالظبط :t9:*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه خليك في حالك بقي

وهش يلا يا كوبه ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا مع القمره​
> 
> 
> توتااااااااااا​
> ...


 

ههههههههه ايوه يا حبي 

دي البداية والباقية تأتي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> معلش ياحبى النت كان عطلان عندى وكنت كمان مشغوله فى التقديم فا مافضيتش اصلحه
> 
> 
> اسفه للتأخير ياقمر​


 

ولا يهمك يا حبي

المهم انك نورتينااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هو لسه بعد دا كله فيه تقيل تانى ورا حرام
> 
> واااااا ايهى انا ها اعيط بقى
> هههههههههههه
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه لا يا حبي مش تعيطي

انتي حبيبتي

ومش تخافي مش هتقل عليكي


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> اسفه جدا وبعتذر النت عملها فيا ياقمر ​
> 
> انا بجد مش عارفه اعتذر اذاى ولا اعمل ايه
> 
> بس اعذرونى انشغالى بالتقديم خلانى ماقدرتش اظبط النت بس اهو الحمدلله بقى تمام​


 

الحمد لله يا عسولتي

اهلا مره تانية بعودة حبيبة قلبي العسوله


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى كتير يانيمو بتدافعى عنى ياقمر​
> 
> 
> وكمان الكولا جت فى ميعادها بصراحه ها اموت من العطش وروزى لسه ماعبرتنيش حتى بكوبايه مايه ههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا حبيبتي

من عنيا

بس في الفاصل ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> أظن كدا ياروزايتى ياعسلتى ياحبى رديت على كل الأسئله والتعليقات اهو يعنى مافيش زعل منى بقى ياحياه قلبى هههههههههههه خلى ناس تتغاظ بقى وانتى عارفه مين هما اللى بيتغاظوا لما بنغازل بعض ههههههههههه​


 
هههههههههه شطورة يا عسولتي يا حبيبتي انتي هههههههههه

وعارفه انا الناس دي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مع القمر

توتااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف شخصية توتا في سطور قليلة جدا؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي حسيتي فيها بالحزن؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي بتفرحك وتسعدك؟

الصداقة في حياتك بتمثلك ايه؟

مين مثلك الاعلي في الحياة؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:


احيك

مقدرش انساك

انت ظلمتني

ربنا معاك

مبسوطه بوجودك في حياتي


يلا يا قمر في انتظار الاجابة​


----------



## Nemo (30 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر يا نيمو يا قمر
> 
> ...






ميرسى ميرسى يا روحى وانا عمرى مازعل منك
وحمدلله ع السلامة يا توتاااااا


----------



## Nemo (30 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى كتير يانيمو بتدافعى عنى ياقمر
> 
> وكمان الكولا جت فى ميعادها بصراحه ها اموت من العطش وروزى لسه ماعبرتنيش حتى بكوبايه مايه ههههههههههههههه​





ميرسى ليكى انتى يا حبى وحمدلله ع سلامتك وسلامة النت هههههههههه
والكولا دى بأه تشربيها فى الكواليس عشان روزى ما تقلبش الحلقة علينا هههههههههه
منورة ياحبى بجد 
وحلقة متميزة مع العسولة روزى


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

Nemo قال:


> ميرسى ليكى انتى يا حبى وحمدلله ع سلامتك وسلامة النت هههههههههه
> والكولا دى بأه تشربيها فى الكواليس عشان روزى ما تقلبش الحلقة علينا هههههههههه
> منورة ياحبى بجد
> وحلقة متميزة مع العسولة روزى


 

هههههههههه لالالالالا مش تقلقوا روزي مش هتعمل حاجه

وهتشرب معاكم هههههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مع القمر​

توتااااااااااا

إيه دا  دى أنا تانى ههههه أوك ماشى​ 
عايزه اعرف شخصية توتا في سطور قليلة جدا؟

سؤال صعب شويه ياروزى 
بصى ياستى توتا أنسانه مسيحيه عندى طيبه بس بهبل وعبط شويه بس الناس بتسميها طيبه بدون حدود
بحب كل الناس عندى مشكله بتعصب بسرعه وبيصعب عليا جدا من اللى بحبهم لما بينسونى ويبعدوا عنى
كفايه كدا بقى​ 
امتي دموعك تنزل؟

لما بفقد حب حد غالى عليا

لما بحب ومش بلاقى رد الفعل

لما أشوف دمعه فى عيون حبايبى

وعلى فكره وانا برد عليكى كنت بسمع ترنيمه فيديو لحد بحبه جدا هو اهب متنيح اغلى عندى من نور عيونى الترنيمه دى بتخلينى ابكى كل ما اسمعها وبرضوا بسمعها​ 
ايه اكتر المواقف اللي حسيتي فيها بالحزن؟

مش فاكره اوى لانى بحزن من جوا ومش بيبان عليا فبنسى بعد مده

بس اكتر موقف بجد فى لحظه ماعرفت خبر انتقال ابونا الراهب الله ينيح روحه

وكمان يوم ماصديقه عمرى وحياتى قررت تنهى كل اللى كان بينا

وكمان اثناء دراستى بالثانويه كانت مرحله كامله كلها حزن بالنسبه ليا

كفايه كدا ههههههههه دا انا ماسبتش ولا حزن فاضل ايه بقى

ههههههههه​ 
ايه اكتر المواقف اللي بتفرحك وتسعدك؟

المواقف اللى بكون فيها مبسوطه مع حبايبى اللى غالين عليا وغاليه عليهم
وكمان لما احس انى اسعدت حد انشاله حتى بكلمه بفرح جدا​ 
الصداقة في حياتك بتمثلك ايه؟
الصداقه هى كل حياتى ومن غير صديقتى بحس انى بموت وبنهار وبضيع لان الصداقه دى من صفات الحب اللى هو اسمى شىء فى الوجود​ 
مين مثلك الاعلي في الحياة؟

بعد ربنا طبعا

أبونا المتنيح الراهب .............

وبعده أب أعترافى اللى هو بابا الغالى ​ 
لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:​ 

احيك

الكلمه مش واضحه كويس 
بس لو تقصدى كلمه أحبك يبقى أهديها ليكى انتى ياروزايتى 

ولكل اخواتى اللى هما عارفين نفسهم​ 
مقدرش انساك

برضوا أبونا الراهب المتنيح ............​ 
انت ظلمتني

ماحدش​ 
ربنا معاك

لكل الناس​ 
مبسوطه بوجودك في حياتي

لروزى​ 


يلا يا قمر في انتظار الاجابة 

انتى تؤمرى ياروزايتى
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى ليكى انتى يا حبى وحمدلله ع سلامتك وسلامة النت هههههههههه
> والكولا دى بأه تشربيها فى الكواليس عشان روزى ما تقلبش الحلقة علينا هههههههههه
> منورة ياحبى بجد
> وحلقة متميزة مع العسولة روزى


 
ميرسى كتيير ياعسل​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا مع القمر​
> 
> 
> توتااااااااااا​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي الكلام اللي ماستحقهوش بجد

انا كمان بحبك جدا جدا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

ورجعنااااااااااااا معاكم مره اخري ومعانا

الرقيقة جدا

توتا


عايزه اعرف بقي توتا بتقضي وقت فراغها في ايه غير النت؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

وايه المكان اللي بتحبي تزوريه باستمرار؟

مين شفيعك؟

ماهي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟

اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

مواظبة علي الصلاة وقراءة الانجيل والا مش دايما؟

ايه الايه المحببه لقلبك؟


هل توتا خادمه في الكنيسة؟

ياتري توتا بتحب الاطفال؟


يلا يا قمورتي في انتظارك​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

توتااااااااااا حبيبتي معلش انا عندي النت فاصل في البيت

وعشان كده هنزل اسئله تانية


وابقي ردي عليها لاني بفتح الصبح فقط

​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

ونستكمل مع عسولتي

توتاااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟



ياتري قلبك دق في يوم من الايام لشخص معين؟

ولو الاجابه اه احب اعرف ايه اللي شدك ليه؟

ولو الاجابة لا عايزه اعرف نفسك انك تحبي وتتحبي؟

وعايزه اعرف ايه هي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟

كمان احب انك تشرحيلي معني الحب من وجهة نظرك؟

لو قولتلك نصيحة توجهيها لشخص ياتري مين الشخص ده؟ وهتقوليله فيها ايه؟

ولو عتاب بردو هيكون لمين وهتقوليله ايه فيها؟

ياتري توتا بتحب شغل البيت والمطبخ والا اسكت احسن؟ هههههه

يلا يا عسولتي في انتظارك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

ورجعنااااااااااااا معاكم مره اخري ومعانا​

الرقيقة جدا​ 
توتا

دى انا برضو شكلك عايزه تفرمينى ههههههههه​ 

عايزه اعرف بقي توتا بتقضي وقت فراغها في ايه غير النت؟
اممممم يعنى مابين التليفزيون والنت والقراءه واتكلم واحكى مع اهلى فى البيت وكدا يعنى فيه حاجات تانى بس مش فاكره​ 
ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

اى مكان انا مازرتهش 
بس نفسى ازور دير الانبا بيضابا بنجع حمادى وبرضوا دير او كنيسه الانبا كاراس فى اسيوط​ 
وايه المكان اللي بتحبي تزوريه باستمرار؟

دير العدراء​ 
مين شفيعك؟

سؤال صعب ممكن اجاوب عليه بعدين وها اقول السبب
بس اعتبرى العدراء علشان هى حبيبتى جدا وصديقتى كمان​ 
ماهي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟

كل الترانيم بس اكترهم الحزينه اللى فيها بناجى ربنا 

وكمان الترنيمه اللى قلتلك عليها​ 
اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

ليه الاحراج دا بقى
بجد وللأسف من مده ​ 
بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

الطبيعى بالنسبالى كنت بتناول كل اسبوع مره او مرتين يعنى فى الشهر ممكن اربع مرات او تمنيه وممكن تعدى ال12 مره على حسب

لكن الصراحه برضوا الفتره اللى عدت دى بقالى مده ما اتناولتش ولا حضرت قداسات ودا للأسف الشديد وتعبانه بسبب كدا​ 
مواظبة علي الصلاة وقراءة الانجيل والا مش دايما؟

أكيد طبعا لان الصلاه دى بالنسبالى الميه والهواء​ 
ايه الايه المحببه لقلبك؟
(أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى)

بحس انها ايه شامله كل احتياجاتى​ 

هل توتا خادمه في الكنيسة؟
يس​ 
ياتري توتا بتحب الاطفال؟
يس جدا وبعشقهم​ 


يلا يا قمورتي في انتظارك

ليه فيه تانى
هههههههههه
ماشى ياسكر​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> توتااااااااااا حبيبتي معلش انا عندي النت فاصل في البيت​
> 
> وعشان كده هنزل اسئله تانية​
> 
> وابقي ردي عليها لاني بفتح الصبح فقط​


 
ولا يهمك ياحبى انتى بس تؤمرى​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ولا يهمك ياحبى انتى بس تؤمرى​


 

تسلميلي يا حبيبتي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

ونستكمل مع عسولتي​

توتاااااااااااا
ماشى​ 
عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟
احممممممممم اسئلتك ابتدت تبقى صعبه يعنى فرحتينى شويه فى البدايه وبعدين صعبتيها ههههههههه

يعنى​ 


ياتري قلبك دق في يوم من الايام لشخص معين؟

يعنى​ 
ولو الاجابه اه احب اعرف ايه اللي شدك ليه؟

يعنى برضوا هههههههههههه​ 
ولو الاجابة لا عايزه اعرف نفسك انك تحبي وتتحبي؟
هههههههه أكيد كل الناس نفسها تحب وتتحب​ 
وعايزه اعرف ايه هي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟
اممممممممممم
يكون مسيحى بجد يعنى فيه روح المسيح وبيمارس وصايا ربنا بأمانه

يكون قوى الشخصيه ومثقف
بيحس بيا ويفهمنى
يكون راجل وبيشتغل اى شغلانه كويسه فى الدنياترضى ربنا وبأى مرتب
ويكون قائد ومسيطر ويعرف يفتح بيت
يحبنى ذى نفسه
يكون طموح وبيحب يضحك .................. يعنى والباقى مره اخرى 
هههههههههه​ 
كمان احب انك تشرحيلي معني الحب من وجهة نظرك؟

اه الحب دا من وجهه نظرى هو اسمى شىء فى الوجود لان الله محبه (ومن لا يحب فلا يعرف الله لأن الله محبه)
الحب مش بين ولد وبنت لا الحب لكل الناس وبيختلف منى حبى لأهلى عن حبى لصديقتى عن حبى لشريك حياتى فى المستقبل​ 
لو قولتلك نصيحة توجهيها لشخص ياتري مين الشخص ده؟ وهتقوليله فيها ايه؟

أقولها لكل أخواتى المسيحيين فى الفتره دى بالذات  وخصوصا البنات اتمسكوا جدا بربنا يسوع المسيح وبإيمانكم بيه وتمسكوا بعقيدتكم جامد وصلوا وماتجعلوش من نفسكم حمل تأكله الوحوش لان فعلا احنا حملان وسط ذئاب خاطفه

وأقول لأخواتى غير المسيحيي صلوا لربنا بدون ذكر من هو إلهكم بل قولوا يارب عرفنا طريقك وهو هايسمعكم وهايرد عليكم بس لو صليتوا من قلبكم​ 
ولو عتاب بردو هيكون لمين وهتقوليله ايه فيها؟
بصراحه لا مافيش حد زعلانه منه العتاب خلص من فتره والامور اتصلحت ​ 
ياتري توتا بتحب شغل البيت والمطبخ والا اسكت احسن؟ هههههه
اديكى قولتيها اسكتى احسن هههههههههه

بصى ياستى انا بحب الطبيخ جدا أحب اطبخ جميع انواع المأكولات والحلويات وكدا يعنى وشغل البيت يعنى التنضيف وكدا على مزاجى مش كل وقت بحبه بس لازم انضف مافيش غيرى بنت فى البيت مع ماما
وعلى فكره كتير من اللى يعرفونى بيحبوا طبيخى جدا مش علشان حاجه بس انا بحب افنن فى الأكل​ 

يلا يا عسولتي في انتظارك

ماشى 

وانا جاوبت على قد ماقدرت وياؤرب اكون وفقت معاكى ياروز ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ونستكمل مع عسولتي​
> 
> 
> توتاااااااااااا
> ...


 

هههههههههه تمام يا ريس


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي الكلام اللي ماستحقهوش بجد
> 
> انا كمان بحبك جدا جدا يا قمر


 
ماتقوليش كدا انتى تستحقى اكتر من كدا ياحبى

وانا بموت فيكى ياسكرتى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه تمام يا ريس


 
ماشى ياباشا انتى تؤمرى بس والكل ينفذ هو احنا عندنا كام روزى

ها فيه تانى ولا احنا كدا خلاص خلصنا 

براحتك خالص ياروز معاكى لحد ماتقولى بس
ولو انك ابتديتى تصعبى عليا الأسئله
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ماتقوليش كدا انتى تستحقى اكتر من كدا ياحبى
> 
> وانا بموت فيكى ياسكرتى


 

تسلميلي يا روح قلبي


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ماشى ياباشا انتى تؤمرى بس والكل ينفذ هو احنا عندنا كام روزى​
> 
> 
> ها فيه تانى ولا احنا كدا خلاص خلصنا ​
> ...


 

هههههههههه لا يا حبي باقي اخر جوله


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا يا حبي باقي اخر جوله


 
لسه باقى جوله طيب ربنا يسترها وتعدى على خير وتكون سهله لانى عكيت كتير فى اللى فاتوا وشكلى ها اطينها اكتر هههههههههههههه

شكلك كدا عايزه تطلعى المستخبى كله ههههههههههههه

ولا يهمك ياعسل علشان عيون روزى كله يهون​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع حبيبتي

توتاااااااااااااااااااا

ياتري ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ممكن تحرجك؟

لو في موقف مضحك ياريت تحكيهولنا؟

ياتري توتا رومانسية والا مش اوي؟

هل توتا في يوم من الايام غلبها حزنها؟

ياتري انتي راضية عن نفسك بنسبة كام في%؟

مين اقرب اصدقاء ليكي من اعضاء المنتدي؟

اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول شئ؟

عرفتي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتشدك؟

هقولك كلمات وانتي قوليلي اسم عضو من اعضاء المنتدي:

الرقيق

الرومانسي

المتواضع

خفيف الدم

في حاله خالص

وفي النهاية يا حبيبتي سعدت جدا بوجودك معايا ونورتيني

وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

بجد انتي يا توتا شخصية تتحب اوي من القلب

بتمنالك كل سعاده وحب في حياتك

واسيبك يا قمر تختمي الحلقة بكلمة لمستمعين اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

شكرا ليكي يا حبي​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لسه باقى جوله طيب ربنا يسترها وتعدى على خير وتكون سهله لانى عكيت كتير فى اللى فاتوا وشكلى ها اطينها اكتر هههههههههههههه​
> 
> شكلك كدا عايزه تطلعى المستخبى كله ههههههههههههه​
> 
> ولا يهمك ياعسل علشان عيون روزى كله يهون​


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تخافي يا روحي انتي اجاباتك عسوله زيك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هو كله يعني يعني يعني
انتي في الاذاعه يابت يا توتا
يعني عايزين الصراحه
وبعدين يابت هو حد يطول يحب ويتحب
انشاء الله هتقفي قدام القاضي تقوليله يعني يعني
هيدخلك انتي السجن انشاء الله 30:
شكلك سوووسه يابت :t30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو كله يعني يعني يعني​*
> *انتي في الاذاعه يابت يا توتا*
> *يعني عايزين الصراحه*
> *وبعدين يابت هو حد يطول يحب ويتحب*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه


----------



## zama (2 سبتمبر 2010)

صباح الخير ع الكل  ..

بعد إذن روزى أسأل توتا 4 أسئلة ..

1- دخلتى كلية الحقوق عن رغبة و لا عن تنسيق ؟؟

2- بما أنك شطورة فى المطبخ ، أيه أكتر أكلة ع السفرة بتعمليها ؟؟

وأيه أكتر حلويات فى طبق الشاى بتتقنيه ؟؟

3- هل توتا لما بتواجه موقف برا البيت و لازم يتحسم فوراً ، بتقولى قرارك ولا بتعيطى زى البنات الحلوة  ولا 

بتلجأئى لأحدى صديقاتك ؟؟ 

4- هل توتا بنوتة عندها حضور ذهن ؟؟ (( ردك جاهز ولا .... )) 

أشكرك ..  ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*منورة يا توتا*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

فينك يا توتاااااااااا

الحلقة خلاص بتنتهي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن تجيبي ضيف جديد يا روزي

ولما ترجع توتا بالسلامه ترد برحتها

لانها تقريبا مشغوله اليومين دول في ورق التقديم​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

تمام يا ميكي

انا هعمل كده

وربنا معاها


----------



## روزي86 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المشرف المميز

توني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=258


وكان معانا ايضا 

العضوه المباركه والمتميزة



‏*govany shenoda*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=265

وكان معانا ايضا

العضو النشيط

dodo jojo

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...30054&page=278


وكانت معانا ايضا
العسوله

‏*tota bent elmaseh*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=284





بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يووووة جيت متاخر انا
اهئ اهئ​


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يالا ياروزي 
مستنين الضيف الجديد


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> يووووة جيت متاخر انا​
> 
> اهئ اهئ​


 

ههههههههه ولا يهمك يا حبي

تابعي الجديد بقي


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> يالا ياروزي
> مستنين الضيف الجديد


 

حاضر يا حبي

من عنيااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

يغغغغغغغغغغغغغغلق 
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

بعينك

عشان انتي الضحية المقبلة ههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
لاينكن ما تيجى احنا ناخد دورك وندبسك انتى
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

انا اتحطيط في يوما من الايام ههههههههه

ده دورك انتي يا كتكوته هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

وحشتوني خالص يا شباب

تابعوني هجيبلكم ضيف جامد جدا وهاجي 
​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*متااااااااااابع..يا روز روز*


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

تنور طبعا يا دودو يا عسل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*وفي الويتينج ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه منوراه يا روكتي


----------



## grges monir (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*اية يا روزى فين النشاط
الشهرة غيرتك ههههه
بقيتى كسلانة زيى هههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

صدقني ابدا يا جرجس

بس النت كان فاصل عندي


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة









انهارده اختارت ليكم عضو متميز جدا

عضو متواجد باستمرار معانا ومنور المنتدي كله

ضيفي انهارده ضيف صريح جدا ردوده مباشره ومنطقية جدا

اكيد اكيد عرفتوه

هوووووووووووو


العضوووووووووووووووو النشيط


zama









اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا يا زاما

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم ومع العضو المميز

زاماااااااااااااا

فابقوا معنااااااااااااا​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

أهلاً بيكى يا روزى ..

متشكر جداً ع الثناء الجميل  ..


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منورررررررر يا زاما الاذاعة

اتوصى يا روزى هاااا ههههههههه

عايزينك بسرعة 100 سؤال فى الدقيقة​


----------



## besm alslib (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*بصراحه زاما بالذات لازم الكل يكون مسموح للكل انهم يسالوه*

*لانه مش مقصر مع الكل هههههههههه*

*منوووور يا زاما الاذاعه وبانتظار اللقاء اللي اكيد هيكون مميز *


*بس عايزين صراحه مبالغ فيها شويات* ​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أهلاً بيكى يا روزى ..
> 
> متشكر جداً ع الثناء الجميل  ..


 

العفو يا زاما

انت منورنااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورررررررر يا زاما الاذاعة​
> 
> اتوصى يا روزى هاااا ههههههههه​
> 
> عايزينك بسرعة 100 سؤال فى الدقيقة​


 

هههههههههههه حاضر يا قمر مش تقلقي طبعا هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> أهلاً بيكى يا روزى ..
> 
> متشكر جداً ع الثناء الجميل


 
ثناء مين ؟؟
​اتكلم عربى هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه زاما بالذات لازم الكل يكون مسموح للكل انهم يسالوه*​
> 
> *لانه مش مقصر مع الكل هههههههههه*​
> *منوووور يا زاما الاذاعه وبانتظار اللقاء اللي اكيد هيكون مميز *​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه الدعوه عامه واللي يحب يسأل زاما يتفضل هههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
منور يا زاما 
وربنا يكون معاك بالمحنة الصثعبة ديه
نورت
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ثناء مين ؟؟
> ​اتكلم عربى هههههههههه​



ثناء اخت دعاء ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

حاضر يا تاسونى بس أنا بتكلم عادى ، عموماً طلبك مجاب ..


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منور يا زاما
> وربنا يكون معاك بالمحنة الصثعبة ديه
> نورت
> ههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه ليك يوم يالي في بالي

وانت عارف نفسكleasantr


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ليك يوم يالي في بالي
> 
> وانت عارف نفسكleasantr


 

مش انا صح 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا روزي متعمليهاش فيني تقدري تحطيني بالورطة ديه!!:hlp:
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه زاما بالذات لازم الكل يكون مسموح للكل انهم يسالوه*
> 
> *لانه مش مقصر مع الكل هههههههههه*
> 
> ...



أ / بسم الصليب ..

مـُتشكر جداً جداً .. 

حاضر طلب صراحة بالكريمة و المكسرات ..  ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> ثناء اخت دعاء ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
مش بقولك فقاقة هههههههه

اكيد عارفة ان ثناء يعنى المدح او الشكر

مش اخت دعاء ههههههههه

بس معقول تبقى فى الاذاعة ومغلسش عليك
​ههههههههههههههههه متجيش برضه​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااااااااا سريعا مع 

العضو النشيط جدا

زامااااااااااااااا

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل

الوظيفة

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن منهم اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة؟ ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟

عايزه اعرف شخصية زاما في سطور مختصرة؟

يلا يا زاما دي بداية كده يعني تعارف في السريع ولنا عوده بعد الفاصل

فابقوا معنااااااااااااااا​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منور يا زاما
> وربنا يكون معاك بالمحنة الصثعبة ديه
> نورت
> ههههههههههههههههه



أشكرك جداً كاترين ، أنا منور بنورك  ..


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> مش انا صح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه ده عشان بحبك يا قمر

لازم لازم تجربي ههههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش بقولك فقاقة هههههههه
> 
> اكيد عارفة ان ثناء يعنى المدح او الشكر
> 
> ...



طبعاً منا عارفك ، دا أنتى زومل بحزب واحد (( الغلاسة :smil8::t30: )) ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أشكرك جداً كاترين ، أنا منور بنورك  ..


 


ميرسي ليك
احنا كلنا منورين باذاعة روزي
leasantr


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ده عشان بحبك يا قمر
> 
> لازم لازم تجربي ههههههههههههه:smil16:


 

وانا برضة بحبك يا قمري
بس سيبي حبنا على جنب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




والورطة ديه عجنب
هههههههههههههههههههههه

نشالله ربنا يستر


----------



## dodo jojo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*متااااااااااااااااابع..مبروك زاما..اوعى تستخبى تحت الكرسى..روزى هتجيبك هتجيب..هههههههههههه*


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااااااااااا سريعا مع
> 
> العضو النشيط جدا
> 
> ...



 و أنا جاوبت ..


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> وانا برضة بحبك يا قمري
> بس سيبي حبنا على جنب
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا يمكن ابدا

خلاص ده قرار جمهوري صدر ههههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *متااااااااااااااااابع..مبروك زاما..اوعى تستخبى تحت الكرسى..روزى هتجيبك هتجيب..هههههههههههه*


 

هههههههههههه منور يا اجمل دودو في المنتدي


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *متااااااااااااااااابع..مبروك زاما..اوعى تستخبى تحت الكرسى..روزى هتجيبك هتجيب..هههههههههههه*



يشرفنى متابعتك  ..

من عينيا حاضر مش هستخبا ..


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> و أنا جاوبت ..


 

جميله الاجابات يا زاما

لكن عايزه اعرف انت بتدرس ايه بالظبط وفي سنه كام؟

ومكان الميلاد ايه القاهرة والا بلد اخري ؟

هههههههههههه بلاش الاجابات المختصرة دي هههههههههه مش هسيبك​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميله الاجابات يا زاما
> 
> لكن عايزه اعرف انت بتدرس ايه بالظبط وفي سنه كام؟
> 
> ...



حاضر يا روزى ..

مجال دراستى الأثار اليونانى و الرومانى ..

الفرقة التالتة ..

بلد أخرى ، لكن بنزل القاهرة كتير سواء مشوار خاص بيا أو بالبيت ..


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> حاضر يا روزى ..
> 
> مجال دراستى الأثار اليونانى و الرومانى ..
> 
> ...


 

ايون كده عشان نبقي واضحين هههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> حاضر يا روزى ..
> 
> مجال دراستى الأثار اليونانى و الرومانى ..
> 
> ...


 


يا لهوييييي
ربنا معاك
ميئستش !!


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> يا لهوييييي
> ربنا معاك
> ميئستش !!



هيأس من أيييييييييييه بالظبط ؟؟

اليأس مش هيغير من الوضع شئ ..


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااااااااا مرة اخري

مع

زاماااااااااااااااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف ليه دايما بحس انك وحيد؟

ليه المرتين اللي حبيت فيهم مانجحوش ؟

ياتري كان مين السبب في البعد انت والا هما؟

نفسك تحب من تاني وتتحب؟


ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي بتعصبك؟

ياتري انت رومانسي بنسبة كام %؟

تقول ايه لشخص جرحك وظلمك في يوم من الايام؟

ايه اكتر شئ بيلفت نظرك في الشخص اللي قدامك؟​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااااااااااا مرة اخري
> 
> مع
> 
> ...



جاوبت ..


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

تمااااااااااااام يا زاما

بس اللي كنت اقصده في سؤالي مين السبب في فشل علاقة الحب 

يعني بتكون انت والا هي او انت الاتنين بتاخدوا القرار في وقت واحد عن طريق المناقشة يعني؟

ده كان قصدي من السؤال

في انتظارك للرد​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تمااااااااااااام يا زاما
> 
> بس اللي كنت اقصده في سؤالي مين السبب في فشل علاقة الحب
> 
> ...



المرة الأولى هى اللى أخدت خطوة البعد تلقائياً ، أحترمت كدا و سيبتها براحتها ..


----------



## besm alslib (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*س : هل ممكن ان يغنيك النت احيانا عن الاصدقاء او عالاقل هل بيسلي وحدتك ؟*


*س : لو مريت بموقف صديقين او قريبين عزاز جدا عليك وشفت او عرفت ان واحد منهم بياذي التاني او بيغدر بيه من وراه*

*وطبعا تدخلك هيسبب مشكله كبيره جدا بين الطرفين ومش بعيد تخسرهم التنين*


*هتعمل ايه بالموقف ده ؟*


*س : لو صادفت انسان عجبتك شخصيته جدا وبقيت بتحترمه ضمنيا بس حسيت انو هو مش حابك *

*او بيحاول اد ميقدر يبعد عنك تعمل ايه ؟*


*س : لو قاعد لوحدك وما في نت ولا اصحاب وحبيت تعمل اي شي تقضي قيه وقتك هتعمل ايه*

*ولو قلت هتعمل شي معين يا ريت توضح ايه بالظبك على سبيل المثال لو هتقرا كتاب اي نوع من الكتب *

*او هتشوف فيلم اي نوع من الافلام *


*حاليا دول اللي في بالي لو خطرلي كمان هرجع *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*منور الاذاعه يا فيلسوووف المنتدي
بجد اجاباتك جميله دائما
واكيد متااااااااااااااابع
بحييكي يا روزي علي اختيارك الجميل 
وكملي جميلك وضيفي البت كاترين المره الجايه​*


----------



## zama (15 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *س : هل ممكن ان يغنيك النت احيانا عن الاصدقاء او عالاقل هل بيسلي وحدتك ؟*
> 
> النت هو صلتى بصديقى الأن ، لأنهم نقلوا أقامة دايمة القاهرة فبضطر أنى أنزله كتير لأنه بيوحشنى نعد نلف اليومين اللى هاعدهم كتير جداً  ،
> 
> ...



حضرتك تشرفى بأى وقت  ..


----------



## zama (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور الاذاعه يا فيلسوووف المنتدي
> بجد اجاباتك جميله دائما
> واكيد متااااااااااااااابع
> بحييكي يا روزي علي اختيارك الجميل
> وكملي جميلك وضيفي البت كاترين المره الجايه​*



متشكر حبيبى لمحبتك  ..

أمثالٌ الأصحاح 3 العدد 5 تَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ *وَعَلَى فَهْمِكَ لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ*.


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور الاذاعه يا فيلسوووف المنتدي​*
> *بجد اجاباتك جميله دائما*
> *واكيد متااااااااااااااابع*
> *بحييكي يا روزي علي اختيارك الجميل *
> ...


 

هههههههههه انا وعدتها انها هتدبس قريب هههههههههه

مش تقلق وبعدين من عنيا يا ميكي انت تؤمر هههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

زاما هنا ومحدش يقولى
اجى متاخر كدة يخسااااارة

بس اجابات كلها موزنة يازاما بجد

وفى انتظار الضحية يوووووة قصدى الضيف​


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه لا يا حبي هو لسه قاعد

يعني لو عندك اس سؤال تعالي تنوري يا قمر


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور الاذاعه يا فيلسوووف المنتدي​*
> *بجد اجاباتك جميله دائما*
> *واكيد متااااااااااااااابع*
> *بحييكي يا روزي علي اختيارك الجميل *
> ...


 


*متسمعيش كلام الواد ده يا روزي*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه انا وعدتها انها هتدبس قريب هههههههههه
> 
> مش تقلق وبعدين من عنيا يا ميكي انت تؤمر هههههههههههه


 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هي بقت كدة
دبستوني من دلوقتي:shutup22:

ربنا عالظالم


----------



## zama (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> زاما هنا ومحدش يقولى
> اجى متاخر كدة يخسااااارة
> 
> بس اجابات كلها موزنة يازاما بجد
> ...



مـُتشكر يا سندريلا ربنا يخليكى ..  ..


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *متسمعيش كلام الواد ده يا روزي*


 

هههههههههههه ليه بس يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هي بقت كدة
> دبستوني من دلوقتي:shutup22:
> 
> ربنا عالظالم


 

ههههههههههه يس عصر السرعه:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري مع

زاما

عايزه اعرف امتي دموعك تنزل؟

ايه المكان اللي دايما بتحب تكون فيه؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟

ياتري بتحب اللي ينصحك والا مش بتتقبل ذلك؟

ولو بتحب النصيحة قولي ايه اكتر نصيحة افادتك في حياتك؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني

مقدرش انساك

شكرا

ربنا معاك

بلاش تغيب


امتي زاما يحس بالحزن؟

وامتي زاما يحس ان قلبه سعيد؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي جرحتك في حياتك؟

هل زاما ظلم شخص في يوم من الايام؟

كمان عايزه اعرف انت ظلمت شخص في يوم من الايام؟


في انتظار الرد​


----------



## mero_engel (15 سبتمبر 2010)

منور يا زاما صدقني 
انا عارفه انهم متوصيين بيك 
وقايمين بالواجب 
قلبي معاك هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> منور يا زاما صدقني
> انا عارفه انهم متوصيين بيك
> وقايمين بالواجب
> قلبي معاك هههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه مش هتكلم طبعا عشان انتي يا حبي جربتي ههههههههه

منورة يا قمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه انا وعدتها انها هتدبس قريب هههههههههه
> 
> مش تقلق وبعدين من عنيا يا ميكي انت تؤمر هههههههههههه



*اصيله من يومك يا نصه*​


++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *متسمعيش كلام الواد ده يا روزي*



*هي تقدر تقولي لأ 
وسمعت خلاص :a63:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اصيله من يومك يا نصه*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


هو انا عملتلك ايه بس!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



مااشي
ليك يوم يا واد انت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ايه العلقة السودة ديه :fun_oops:


----------



## govany shenoda (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*منور الاذاعه يا زاما 
انا عارفه انهم متوصيين بيك كالعاده*
*ربنا معاك ويقويك*
*ردودك كلها تحفه *
*ربنا يباركك*
*بحييكي يا روزي علي اختيارك الجميل* ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اصيله من يومك يا نصه*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه عشان تعرف بس :flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> هو انا عملتلك ايه بس!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا حبيبتي مش تخافي 

ده احنا بنحبك وعايزين نتعرف عليكي اكتر


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *منور الاذاعه يا زاما *​
> 
> *انا عارفه انهم متوصيين بيك كالعاده*
> *ربنا معاك ويقويك*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> هو انا عملتلك ايه بس!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أيامي خلصت خلاص 
انتي لسه ايامك جايه
بعد ماتطلعي من الاذاعه
تدخلي ع الكرسي ع طول
خير البر عاجله :a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

ليه بس كده هي استوت من قبل ما تدخل ههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زي مقلتلك روزي
استوييييييييييييييييييييت خلاااااااااص




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> زي مقلتلك روزي
> استوييييييييييييييييييييت خلاااااااااص
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لا يا حبيبتي بعد الشر عنك


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ومازلنا في انتظار 

زاما


 لتكملة الحوار الممتع​


----------



## aned (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اسكن في منطقات المرج اعاني من شي غريب هو عدم افتقاد الكاهن مع العلم بان الكنيسة علي قرب 100 قدم  انا انسان مسيحي ارثوذكسي    كهنة كنيسة السيدة  العذراء مريم و ابو سيفين ارض الجنينه عزبة النخل يقولون  الصعقة   هي نحن غير تبعين الي الكنيسه ماذا نفعل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*منور يا زاما*
​


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري مع
> 
> زاما
> 
> ...



جاوبت ..


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منور يا زاما*
> ​



متشكر يا روكا : دا نورك  ..


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *منور الاذاعه يا زاما
> انا عارفه انهم متوصيين بيك كالعاده*
> *ربنا معاك ويقويك*
> *ردودك كلها تحفه *
> ...



مـُتشكر يا جوفانى ، دا نورك  ..

مـُتشكر جداً لذوئك  ..


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> منور يا زاما صدقني
> انا عارفه انهم متوصيين بيك
> وقايمين بالواجب
> قلبي معاك هههههههههههه



أشكرك جداً جداً يا ميرو ربنا يخليكى  ..

هما الحقيقة قايمين بواجبهم هما بيسألوا ، 

أما واجب الضيف فييييييييين ؟؟ يعنى كأس عصير ولا حتى مايا  ..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

منور يا زاما 
ربنا يقويك وتطلع من الاذاعة على خير

وسورى يا روزى ياسكرة النت فصل عندى بعد ما كلمتينى ونشكر ربنا زاما اتدبس هههههههه
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*منور يا زاما الاذاعة 
واجباتك حلوة اوى
يسوع معاك ويعينك
*​


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> منور يا زاما
> ربنا يقويك وتطلع من الاذاعة على خير
> 
> وسورى يا روزى ياسكرة النت فصل عندى بعد ما كلمتينى ونشكر ربنا زاما اتدبس هههههههه
> ​



مـُتشكر يا بنت العدرا ، دا نورك ..

 ..


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منور يا زاما الاذاعة
> واجباتك حلوة اوى
> يسوع معاك ويعينك
> *​



مـُتشكر جداً يا ديدى  ربنا يخليكى دا نورك ..


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> منور يا زاما ​
> ربنا يقويك وتطلع من الاذاعة على خير​
> وسورى يا روزى ياسكرة النت فصل عندى بعد ما كلمتينى ونشكر ربنا زاما اتدبس هههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه ولا يهمك يا حبيبتي

بس انتي في القائمه مش تقلقي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع المميز

زامااااااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف امنياتك واحلامك للمستقبل؟

ياتري كان ليك حلم معين ولم يتحقق حتي الان؟

الحب من وجهة نظرك بيمثلك ايه؟

لو معاك ثلاثة وردات لمن تهديهم يعني ثلاثة اشخاص بردو؟


ايه اكتر الترانيم المحببة لقلبك؟

ياتري ايه اخبار حياتك الروحية؟

هل زاما مواظب علي الصلاة والصوم؟

اخر مرة اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟

ما هو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟

ازاي اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة؟

وبقالك كام سنة فيه؟

وياتري مشترك في منتديات اخري؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليك في المنتدي؟

اول لما بتفتح المنتدي بتعمل ايه اول حاجه؟

مين اكتر اصحابك من منتدي الكنيسة؟

ياتري وقت فراغك بتقضية ازاي طبعا بعيدا عن النت؟

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب دايما تكون فيه اطول وقت ممكن؟

وفي النهاية يا زاما احب اقولك نورت الاذاعة كلها

ومبسوطين اننا اتعرفنا عليك اكتر

وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

نورت يا زاما ويارب الاسئلة تكون عجبتك

واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليك يا زاما وبالتوفيق دايما في حياتك​


----------



## zama (17 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع المميز
> 
> زامااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...



متشكر جداً ..


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا زاما

كنت منور الاذاعه وكلامك كله صريح وجميل


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المشرف المميز

توني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=258


وكان معانا ايضا 

العضوه المباركه والمتميزة



‏*govany shenoda*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=265

وكان معانا ايضا

العضو النشيط

dodo jojo

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...30054&page=278


وكانت معانا ايضا
العسوله

‏*tota bent elmaseh*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=284


وكان معانا العضو المهذب جدا

zama

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=293

بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*كنت منور يا زاما
وفي انتظار الضحية الاخري
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اووووووووك يا قمر

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

​ 
اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 

انهارده اختارت ليكم ضيفة عسوله خالص​ 
بنوته كلها زوق وطيوبه جدا​ 
اكيد عرفتوها​ 
ضيفتي اللي هتنور الاذاعة انهارده معايا​ 
هي​ 




هي​ 






هي​ 






طيب خلاص هقول احسن هضرب ​ 


هي​ 



المشرفة الجميلة​ 


*Bent El3dra*​ 


 
*اهلا وسهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر*​ 
*يارب تستمتعي معايا في الاذاعة*​ 
*منورانا يا عسولتي*​ 
*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع*​ 
*المشرفة الجميلة*​ 
*بنت العدرا*​ 
*فتابعوناااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

متاببببببببببببببببببببببببعه جدا
قومى بالواجب ياروزى 
منورة ياحبى ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه مش تقلقي يا كوكي

لازم نقوم بالواجب طبعا ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااا سريعا

مع العسوله

بنت العدرا

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهي احب الالوان ليكي؟

ماهو مشروبك المفضل واكلتك المفضلة؟

ماهي فاكهتك المحببه ليكي؟


كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ماهو لون عيونك وشعرك؟

باختصار شديد عايزه اعرف ماهي شخصية  بنت العدرا؟

يلا يا حبي دي مقدمة سريعة ولنا عوده

فابقوا معناااااااااااااا​


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

العجل وقع  هاتوا السكينه 
ههههههههههههه
منوره يا حبي بجد 
اجيب عصير حاجه ساقعه سخنه 
عارفه انك بتحبي النسكافيه والسيرلاك قصدي البسكويت 
مش هتقل طبعا 
ايه اكتر حاجه دايقت بنت العدراء 
ايه اكتر حاجده بتشدها في الشخص اللي قدمها 
ايه اكتر موقف محرج 
مع تحيات محسوبتك ميروووووووووو


----------



## tasoni queena (19 سبتمبر 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يابنت العدرا

ومتابعة الحلقة الجميلة جدااااا​ 
ومتقلقيش من روزى خالص​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ​
> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​
> وضيف جديد
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا حبى على الكلام اللى مش بتاعى ده 
وانا هجاوب علطول عشان عندى امتحان بعد بكرة 
عشان تعرفى انى شاطرة :smile02
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> متاببببببببببببببببببببببببعه جدا
> قومى بالواجب ياروزى
> منورة ياحبى ​


ماااشى يا كركورة ماشى:vava:
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى يا حبى على الكلام اللى مش بتاعى ده
> وانا هجاوب علطول عشان عندى امتحان بعد بكرة
> عشان تعرفى انى شاطرة :smile02​


 

شطوره يا قمر ومنورانا وان شاء الله هنخلص قبل امتحانك عشان مش تتعطلي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه مش تقلقي يا كوكي
> 
> لازم نقوم بالواجب طبعا ههههههههههه


ربنا يستر منك ومن واجبك
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> العجل وقع هاتوا السكينه
> ههههههههههههه
> منوره يا حبي بجد
> اجيب عصير حاجه ساقعه سخنه
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يلا يا ميرو قومي بالواجب معايا ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يستر منك ومن واجبك​


 

ههههههههههههههههه :gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يابنت العدرا​
> 
> ومتابعة الحلقة الجميلة جدااااا​
> 
> ومتقلقيش من روزى خالص​


 

هههههههه قوليلها يا تاسوني

احسن شكلها قلقانه مني هههههههههه:08:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااااا سريعا
> 
> مع العسوله
> 
> ...


معاكى يابطوطة
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> معاكى يابطوطة​


 

منورانا يا قمر

واجاباتك جميلة زيك


----------



## tasoni queena (19 سبتمبر 2010)

احلى تحية لبنت العدرا الاسكندرانية

هههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> منوره يا حبي بجد
> نورك يا سكرة
> اجيب عصير حاجه ساقعه سخنه
> عارفه انك بتحبي النسكافيه والسيرلاك قصدي البسكويت
> ...


تعيش يا ابو عزة
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري

مع

بنت العدرا

عايزه اعرف امتي دموعك تنزل؟

ايه اكتر شئ ممكن يضايقك ويعصبك؟

انتي عموما شخصية هادية والا علي حسب الموقف؟

لو حد جرحك بدون سبب تصرفك هيكون ايه معاه؟

امتي حسيتي بالظلم؟

هل ظلمتي شخص في يوم من الايام؟

امتي تحبي تكوني لوحدك بعيدا عن البشر؟

لو مبسوطه من شئ حصلك بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟ او بتتصرفي ازاي بتحكي لحد قريب منك والا بتعملي ايه؟

ايه اصعب وقت مر عليكي في حياتك؟

يلا يا قمر في انتظارك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يابنت العدرا
> 
> ومتابعة الحلقة الجميلة جدااااا​
> ومتقلقيش من روزى خالص​


نوووووووورك يا عسلاية
لا قلقانة اضحك عليكى يعنى
البت دى مفترية ههههههههه
صلواتك يابلدياتى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> شطوره يا قمر ومنورانا وان شاء الله هنخلص قبل امتحانك عشان مش تتعطلي


ولا يهمك يا حبى كده كده متعطلة ههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*منورة يا بنت العدرا*

*ومتااابعه يا روزي*

*عشان اخد فكرة بس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> نوووووووورك يا عسلاية
> لا قلقانة اضحك عليكى يعنى
> البت دى مفترية ههههههههه
> صلواتك يابلدياتى​


 

احم احم

حد بيتكلم ويقول حاجه

غالبا سمعت مفتريه  ههههههههههه:gun:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يلا يا ميرو قومي بالواجب معايا ههههههههههه


انتى يابت اسكككككككتى​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ولا يهمك يا حبى كده كده متعطلة ههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه طيب يعني مليش دعوه بقي:08:

احسن تقولي اذاعة روزي هي السبب ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> احلى تحية لبنت العدرا الاسكندرانية
> 
> هههههههههه​


ههههههههههههههه
ايون بلدياتك يعنى تخافى عليا :t25:
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> انتى يابت اسكككككككتى​


 

ههههههههه نوء نوء

اسكت ايه بس

يابنتي انتي في ملعبنا هنا

اسكتي احسن اكتر  الاسئله ههههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## tasoni queena (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههه
> ايون بلدياتك يعنى تخافى عليا :t25:


 


هههههههههه اكيد يا قمر

وبقوللم متخافيش من روزى خالص ههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري
> 
> مع
> 
> ...


_me 2 ya gamel
_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *منورة يا بنت العدرا*
> 
> *ومتااابعه يا روزي*
> 
> ...


نورك يا كارو
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
مانصحكيش تاخدى فكرة :smile02
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم
> 
> حد بيتكلم ويقول حاجه
> 
> غالبا سمعت مفتريه  ههههههههههه:gun:


حسنا سمعتى يا ابنتى:gy0000:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طيب يعني مليش دعوه بقي:08:
> 
> احسن تقولي اذاعة روزي هي السبب ههههههههههه


طوبعاااااااااا اومال ادبس مين يعنى 
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه نوء نوء
> 
> اسكت ايه بس
> 
> ...


ولا يهمنى ولا يهشنى :act31:
​


----------



## magedrn (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه اللقاء السريع دا بس بجد منورة الاذاعة يا بنت العدراء 
ودايما بيتختارى ناس حلوووووووووة اوووووووووووووووى يا روزى 
قومى بالواجب بقى مش هاوصيك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ايه اللقاء السريع دا بس بجد منورة الاذاعة يا بنت العدراء
> ودايما بيتختارى ناس حلوووووووووة اوووووووووووووووى يا روزى
> قومى بالواجب بقى مش هاوصيك


هههههههههههههههه
معلش يا ماجد عندى امتحان صدقنى :smile02:smile02
ربنا يخليك على ذوقك 
مع ان اخر جملة مش مشجعة خالص :nunu0000:
​


----------



## magedrn (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> معلش يا ماجد عندى امتحان صدقنى :smile02:smile02
> ربنا يخليك على ذوقك
> مع ان اخر جملة مش مشجعة خالص :nunu0000:​


 ربنا معاكى يا باشا ويارب تنجحى :94:
وبالنسبة لاخر جملة انا بوصى روزى بس ومش تقلقى عملت حسبى :vava:
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا باشا ويارب تنجحى :94:
> وبالنسبة لاخر جملة انا بوصى روزى بس ومش تقلقى عملت حسبى :vava:
> ههههههههههه


ههههههههههه
ميرسى ربنا يخليك
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

منورين يا حلوين

يلا نستكمل

معندناش وقت ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااا مره اخري

مع

بنوته


عايزه اعرف ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

وايه المكان اللي بتزوريه باستمرار؟

انتي خادمه في الكنيسة والا لا؟

ايه اخبار حياتك الروحيه؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

ياتري مواظبه علي الصلاه والصوم والا مش دايما؟

ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟

امتي بنوته تحس بالضيق والتعب؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

بحبك

وحشتني

مش هنساك

ربنا معاك

فينك من زمان

خليك فاكرني

يلا يا حبي ولنا عوده​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*أختى حبيبتى وطبعا لازم اسأل انا :gy0000::gy0000:*
*منورة يا قمر صدقيينى*
*يلا جاوبى مفيش قرابة هنا هتجاوب يعنى هتجاوب*

*باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ *

*  شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟*

*  من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟*

* مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج... ؟*

* حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟*

*  من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟ *

* مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى ؟*

* عضو توقيعه روعه..*

* عضو نشيط...  *

* عضو رزل... *

* عضو مفقود... *

* عضو تفرحي بوجوده .. *

* عضو تحسه واثق من نفسه ... *

* عضو داخل مزاجك ... *

* عضو يغيظك .. *

* عضو تتمنى تلقتي به ... *

* عضو مثقف...*

* عضو تخافي يوم تشوفي اسمه موجود..*

* عضو ودك تغيري اسمه ... *

* عضو ودك تعرفي معنى اسمه ...*

* عضو تحسي انه شيبه... *

* عضــو تحسي أن فيه خــمول (كسل ) ... *

* عضــو يجذبـك بأسلوبه وطريقـة ردوده ...*

* عضـو أحيانا يينرفزك بـ ردوده ...*

* عضو ودك تقوليله صح لسانك ..*

* عضو تحسيه انه طموح ... *

* عضو تحسيه طفولي .. *

* عضــو يناسبه لـقب المحبوب ... *

* عضو تقوليله (( ماينساك أبد قلبي )) ... *

* عضو تقوليله (( الله يسامحك )) ..*

* عضو نفسك ((تضربيه  )) ..غيرى يا بنوتة

البقية تأتى:t25:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة يا بنت العدرا
واكيد حتكون حلقة مميزة بك 
وبروزى العسولة
اتوصى بقى يا روزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا بنت العدرا*​
> *واكيد حتكون حلقة مميزة بك *
> *وبروزى العسولة*
> *اتوصى بقى يا روزى*​


 

هههههههههههه من عنيا يا ديدي

مش تقلقي خالص ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*منووووووووووورة يا عسل انت*​


----------



## twety (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش قادرة اقولك فلرحانه قد ايه
وفى نفس الوقت متضايقه على الوقت اللى اختارتيه ده
وحسابه بعديييييييين

بس المهم البت روزى جيبالك شويه اسئله حلوة جدا
واختك حبوبتى جيبالك شويه خلاصه
يعنى من الاخر

همخمخ انا كمان واجبلك كام سؤال
فى الصمييييييييم

بس متطوليش فى الموضوع وراعى ضميرك
وارضى ربنا
ماااااااااشى x(
*


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *مش قادرة اقولك فلرحانه قد ايه*
> *وفى نفس الوقت متضايقه على الوقت اللى اختارتيه ده*
> *وحسابه بعديييييييين*
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه تنورينا يا قمر 

مخمخي وتعالي احنا في انتظارك ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> منورين يا حلوين
> 
> ...


يلا نستكمل يا اوختى
معلش البت بريسكلا قعدت ع الجهاز خربت الويندوز ههههههههه
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا مره اخري
> 
> مع
> 
> ...


فى انتظارك يا روزتى
طالما اسئلتك عسل زيك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *أختى حبيبتى وطبعا لازم اسأل انا :gy0000::gy0000:*
> *منورة يا قمر صدقيينى*
> *يلا جاوبى مفيش قرابة هنا هتجاوب يعنى هتجاوب*
> 
> ...


ايااااااااكى :gun:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا بنت العدرا
> واكيد حتكون حلقة مميزة بك
> وبروزى العسولة
> اتوصى بقى يا روزى
> *​


بنورررررررك يا ديدى
ميرسى يا حبيبتى
والله يخليكى ماتوصيهاش عيب عليكى هههههههههه
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه من عنيا يا ديدي
> 
> مش تقلقي خالص ههههههههه


ههههههههههههه
ياساااااااااااتر
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووووورة يا عسل انت*​


نورك ياروح قلبى :t25:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *مش قادرة اقولك فلرحانه قد ايه
> وفى نفس الوقت متضايقه على الوقت اللى اختارتيه ده
> وحسابه بعديييييييين
> **بلاش شماااااااااتة يا شريرة *
> ...


ماااااااااااااااشى يا قطقوط مش تقلقى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه تنورينا يا قمر
> 
> مخمخي وتعالي احنا في انتظارك ههههههههههه


ميييييييين قال فى انتظارها عايزة افهم انا ههههههههه
​


----------



## losivertheprince (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
 كالمعتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد اجى متأخر انا شايف ناس بتسأل كده يعنى وناس مزنوقة والحمد لله بترد
 يعنى ممكن اتدخل أنا كمان ولا الاذاعة هتقفل كمان شوية وكله هيلم العدة ويروح ولا ايه مش فاهم يعنى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> كالمعتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد اجى متأخر انا شايف ناس بتسأل كده يعنى وناس مزنوقة والحمد لله بترد
> يعنى ممكن اتدخل أنا كمان ولا الاذاعة هتقفل كمان شوية وكله هيلم العدة ويروح ولا ايه مش فاهم يعنى*​


ههههههههههههه 
لاطبعا تنور الاذاعة فاتحين اهو 
والمزنوقين اللى بيردوا قعدين
​


----------



## twety (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*خدى كام سؤال سريع
علشان ابقى وفيت بوعدك

قوليلى يا حلوة
ايه اكتر سفر بتحبيه فى الانجيل عهد جديد وقديم
ايه اكتر ايه بتحبيها
واكتر مزمور
واكتر اصحاح
واكتر قصه او مثال اثر فيكى من الكتاب المقدس
ايه اكتر شخصيه بتحبيها فى الكتاب
واكتر شخصيه بتحسى انها قريبه لشخصيتك
واكتر شخصيه نفسك تكونى زيها

نيجى بقى للاجتماعيات
ايه بيمثلك كل من
بابا
ماما
نورما
اهل ماما
اهل بابا
البيت
النت
المنتدى
التى فى
اكتر حاجه بتحبيها فى حياتك
والعكس اكتر حاجه بتكرهيها

امتى يجيلك نوم
وامتى ميجيش كالعادة يعنى
النسكافيه بيمثلك ايه بما انك مدمنه وقلته بتعمل فيكى ايه
وايه احساسك وانتى مش بتشربى هههههههه

وايه احساسك بيا دلوقت وانا بسالك كتير
وايه رائيك فا بصراحه
من غير مجااااااملات

والى هنا اعننا الرب
*


----------



## losivertheprince (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
اوك انا بس كنت خايف لانى شايف ان الاذاعة ساخنة جداً وانا بصراحة كنت بس عايز أتأكد علشان تاخدى راحتك 
زى مابيقولوا بكامل إرادتك الحرة والواعية ( حلوة الجملة دى ) ههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك وتعدى من الامتحان الى عندك وتعدى من الاذاعة ووالاهم تخرجى من الاتنين بدون إصابات 
 ونقووووووووووووووول ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *خدى كام سؤال سريع*
> * علشان ابقى وفيت بوعدك*
> 
> * ربنا يسامحك*
> ...


نورتيييييييينى ياحبى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> اوك انا بس كنت خايف لانى شايف ان الاذاعة ساخنة جداً وانا بصراحة كنت بس عايز أتأكد علشان تاخدى راحتك
> زى مابيقولوا بكامل إرادتك الحرة والواعية ( حلوة الجملة دى ) ههههههههههه
> ربنا يكرمك وتعدى من الامتحان الى عندك وتعدى من الاذاعة ووالاهم تخرجى من الاتنين بدون إصابات
> ونقووووووووووووووول ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*​


ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة الجملة طوبعا
اطمن فى كاملها :smile02
​


----------



## twety (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*منجلكيش فى حاجه وحشه بقى
يلا بقى كفايه عليكى كده توداااااااااااااااااى

*


----------



## zama (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*بنت العدرا* _ بالتأكيد منورة _ بس لى كام سؤال بعد إذنك يا *روزى* ..

لكِ كل الحرية بالإجابة ، أحترامى لشخصك ..

1- بتحبى تسمعى أيه ؟؟ (( أغانى أو ترانيم أو موسيقى )) 

2- بتحبى البحر ولا بيعجبك جوه بس ؟؟ 

3- بتحبى أحمد حسنين بتاع الحلويات ههههههههههههههه ؟؟

4- مدى عصبيتك لأدى درجة ؟؟

(( بتزعئى ، بترمى اللى أدامك بأى حاجة فى أيدك )) ..

5- هل بتتحكمى فى عصبيتك حسب المكان ولا عصبيتك " سيدة القرار " ؟؟

6- نفسك فى أيه أكتر ؟؟

(( أسرة مستقبلية ، وظيفة لأثبات وجودك و طموحك  )) ..

7- بتحبى اللبس الكلاسيك _ بحسب المناسبة طبعاً _ (( فستان ، تايير )) ؟؟

8- لو بتشترى لبس بتكونى مركزة على موديل معين أنتى عايزاه ولا مترددة ؟؟

9- بتسمعى كلام (( أب أعترافك )) لصحة كلامه أم لتأثرك بشخصه ؟؟

10- سر جمال البنت فى (( الميك آب ، الأهتمام بالبشرة )) ؟؟ 

11- بتحبى تروحى الكوافير ولا تحبى تسشورى شعرك بالبيت ؟؟ 

12- شريك حياتك أيه الـ option اللى عايزاه فيه ؟؟

فضلاً عن أنه (( من عيلة ، متدين ، حنين ، يحبك لشخصك ، يكون متحضر و ياخد رأيك بالأمور )) ،

دى مواصفات أفتراضية لا يمكن بنت هتوافق على شخص مفيهوش الحاجات دى ..

13- بتحبى تستخدمى معجون أسنان نوعه أيه ؟؟ 

أشكرك ، نورتى  ..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> *بنت العدرا* _ بالتأكيد منورة _ بس لى كام سؤال بعد إذنك يا *روزى* ..
> نورك يا زاما ميرسى ​ لكِ كل الحرية بالإجابة ، أحترامى لشخصك ..
> شكرا ليك ولذوقك​ 1- بتحبى تسمعى أيه ؟؟ (( أغانى أو ترانيم أو موسيقى ))
> بسمع الاتنين بس الاكتر ترانيم ​ 2- بتحبى البحر ولا بيعجبك جوه بس ؟؟
> ...


ميرسى يا زاما ليك
نورت الحلقة 
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> فى انتظارك يا روزتى
> طالما اسئلتك عسل زيك​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

انتي العسل كله


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ايااااااااكى :gun:​


 

ههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري

مع العسوله

بنت العدرا

لو معاكي ثلاثة وردات لمن تختاري ان تهديهم هذه الورود؟

ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟

ياتري انتي بنوته شقيه والا هادية؟

ماهي درجة رومانسيتك؟

ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟

ياتري في حب في حياتك والا لا؟

وعايزه اعرف لو حبيبتي قبل كده ياتري اول حب كان عندك كام سنه ساعتها؟ وماهو احساسك؟

ماهو مفهومك عن الحب؟

ياتري بتحبي الرحلات والفسح والا تفضلي قاعدة البيت؟

اخبار الامتحان اللي عليكي ايه؟ هههههههههه

ذاكرتي حلو والا مش اوي؟

يلا يا قمراية في انتظارك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري
> 
> مع العسوله
> 
> ...


اى خدمة يا رز:smile01
انا باخد ريست من المزاكرة وفى ناس لو شمت خبر انى هنا هتسمعوا خبرى 
هههههههههه 
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اى خدمة يا رز:smile01
> انا باخد ريست من المزاكرة وفى ناس لو شمت خبر انى هنا هتسمعوا خبرى
> هههههههههه ​


 

هههههههههه بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر

ربنا معاكي يارب


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف يا تري بنوته بقي شطوره في المطبخ والا لا؟ اعترفي هههههههههه

ولو بتعرفي ايه اكتر الاكلات اللي بتعمليها؟

ياتري بتحبي الاطفال؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي ممكن تضحكك؟

ياتري لو في موقف محرج حصلك احب اني اعرفه؟

ايه اكتر ميزة في بنوته والناس بتحبها فيكي؟

ايه العيوب اللي شيفاها في شخصيتك؟

ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟

ياتري حلمتي بشئ واتحقق؟

وماهو الحلم الذي مازلتي تبحثي عنه حتي الان؟

كفاية كده ولنا عوده اخيره

عشان امتحاناتك بس هههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا مره اخري
> 
> عايزه اعرف يا تري بنوته بقي شطوره في المطبخ والا لا؟ اعترفي هههههههههه
> هههههههههه نو بزهق :close_tem
> ...


هههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليلى امتحانى ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليلى امتحانى ​


 

هههههههههه بقي كده

عشان رحمك مني يعني هههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه بقي كده
> 
> عشان رحمك مني يعني هههههههههه


هههههههههههههه ايون
قال رحمنى فييييييين ده
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااا مره اخيره

مع الجميلة

بنوته


عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنة فيه؟

ياتري مشتركه في منتديات اخري والا لا؟

اول لما دخلتي المنتدي اتعرفتي علي مين؟

اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجه؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه لقلبك؟

مين اعز اصحاب ليكي من اعضاء المنتدي؟

مين اكتر الشخصيات اللي معجبه بيهم وبأسلوبهم من اعضاء المنتدي؟

لو قولتلك نصيحة لمن توجهيها وهتقوليله فيها ايه؟

ولو قولتلك عتاب ياتري هيكون لمين وهتقوليله ايه فيه؟

هقولك صفات وانتي تجبيلي اسم تنطبق عليه هذه الصفة من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:

رقيق

رومانسي جدا

خادم للجميع

متميز

صاحب قلم لامع


لمن تهدي هذه الجمل:

انت غالي عندي

سامحني

ليه بعدت

فهمتك غلط

وفي النهاية يا قمر احب اقولك انك نورتي الاذاعه كلها بتواجدك الجميل

محبتش اتقل عليكي عشان ظروف امتحاناتك

بشكرك جدا علي زوقك وانك شرفتيني رغم وقتك الذي لا يسمح

بشكرك جدا يا حبيبتي

واحب اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

كنتي منورانا وحلقتك كانت جميلة زيك

واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نوروا حلقتك

شكرا ليكي يا قمره​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايون
> قال رحمنى فييييييين ده​


 

ههههههههه خلصت بس افتريت في الفقره الاخيره

عشان خلاص بقي الحلقه خلصت

قولت لازم اقوم بالواجب للنهاية هههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا مره اخيره
> 
> مع الجميلة
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا روزاية لذوقك
واقفلى القناة بتاعتك دى تعبتينا معاكى:act23:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه خلصت بس افتريت في الفقره الاخيره
> 
> عشان خلاص بقي الحلقه خلصت
> 
> قولت لازم اقوم بالواجب للنهاية هههههههههههه:ura1:


ههههههههههههههههه
ولا يهمنى اصلاااااااااا:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى يا روزاية لذوقك
> واقفلى القناة بتاعتك دى تعبتينا معاكى:act23:​


 

هههههههههه نووووووووو التعب ده سبب نجاحها يا بنوتي ههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ولا يهمنى اصلاااااااااا:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


 

هههههههههه اه افرحي مانتي خلاص افراج هههههههههه:gun:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليكي يا حبي:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:*
* ويحافظ عليكي *
* ومبرووووووك الافراج*
* وكفاية يا بت يا روزي كده:nunu0000:*
* انا مش عايزة اتعصب عليكي يا بت:gun:*
* وربنا معاكي بكرة يارب*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبروووووووك يا قمر ع الافراج*​ 
*وربنا يستر من الي جاي (اوبس):vava:*​ 
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*كنا قعدين مستنيين نعترف انا وواحدة حبيبتى :smile02*
* وانا بموت فى اب اعترافى وهو بياخد الاعترافات كان عطشان بعت تاسونى تجيبله*
* فأنا قلت لحبيبتى دى يا حبيبى ده عطشان مش يقولى لقيته من قدااااام بيقولى سامعك انا سامعك :08:*

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا حبي:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:*
> 
> *ويحافظ عليكي *
> *ومبرووووووك الافراج*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يابت انتي منا خلصت اصلا

ركزي يا ماما:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *مبروووووووك يا قمر ع الافراج*​
> 
> *وربنا يستر من الي جاي (اوبس):vava:*​
> 
> *ههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههه الدور علي مين ياتري ههههههههههههه:nunu0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يابت انتي منا خلصت اصلا
> 
> ركزي يا ماما:act23:


*ايه ده خلفتك امتي:smile02
براحتي اصلا*
*يا بت انتي ليكي الشرف ادخل الاذعة*
*واتقي شري بقا:act23:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه ده خلفتك امتي:smile02*
> 
> *براحتي اصلا*
> *يا بت انتي ليكي الشرف ادخل الاذعة*
> *واتقي شري بقا:act23:*​


 

ههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة​ 
المشرف المميز​ 
توني​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=258​ 

وكان معانا ايضا ​ 
العضوه المباركه والمتميزة​ 


‏*govany shenoda*​ 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=265​ 
وكان معانا ايضا​ 
العضو النشيط​ 
dodo jojo​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...30054&page=278​ 

وكانت معانا ايضا
العسوله​ 
‏*tota bent elmaseh*​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=284​ 

وكان معانا العضو المهذب جدا​ 
zama​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=293​ 

وايضا كانت منورانا​ 
المشرفة الرقيقة​ 
*Bent El3dra*​ 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=300​ 
بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه​ 
واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 

تحياتي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه:ura1:


*وفرحانة ليه بقا:smile02*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

عادي بسلي وقتي وبتنطط هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم
في حلقة جديدة
وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة










انهارده اختارت ليكم ضيفه

عسوله خالص خالص

وبجد شخصية رقيقة جدا وتتحب بسرعه

انا عن نفسي حبيتها جدا 

وعشان كده حبيت انها تكون معانا انهارده ضيفة في الاذاعة

عشان نتعرف عليها كلنا

ضيفتي اللي هنورني انهارده


هي




الرقيقة


++كاترين++


يلا نرحب بيها معانا

اهلا بيكي يا قمراية نورتي الاذاعه كلها






وبتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع مع العسوله


كاترين

فتابعونااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه كلها يا كاترين
وممكن اسال البت دي شويه يا روزي
عايز ارخم عليها شويه
عقبال لما تروح كرسي الاعتراف
وارخم برحتي​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها يا كاترين​*
> *وممكن اسال البت دي شويه يا روزي*
> *عايز ارخم عليها شويه*
> *عقبال لما تروح كرسي الاعتراف*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ممكن يا ميكي

بس مش كتير عشان دي حبيبتي

ماشي اتفقنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> عادي بسلي وقتي وبتنطط هههههههههههههههه


*نطي بعيد عني*
*هوستيني:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*منوووووووووورة كاترين*
*انتظريني انا بقا هسالك برضه هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نطي بعيد عني*
> 
> *هوستيني:a63:*​


 

هههههههههه حاضر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ممكن يا ميكي
> 
> بس مش كتير عشان دي حبيبتي
> 
> ماشي اتفقنا




*ولا اعرفك يا نصه*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم
> 
> في حلقة جديدة
> وضيف جديد​
> ...


 



*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*
*وانا حبيتك جدا*
*يارب اكون ضيفة لطيفة ليكم*
*ومستنية الاسئلة ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولا اعرفك يا نصه*​


 
ههههههههههههه بقي كده يا كووبه انت


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها يا كاترين​*
> *وممكن اسال البت دي شويه يا روزي*
> *عايز ارخم عليها شويه*
> *عقبال لما تروح كرسي الاعتراف*
> ...


 



*لالالالالا يا روزي*
*انا عاوزة طلب واحد بس*
*مايكل ميسألش خااالص*
*لا مش ناقصة يا مايكل*
*يارب ميمعش منك ...ههههههه*


*منورة بيك ..*
*ميرسي*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*
> *وانا حبيتك جدا*
> *يارب اكون ضيفة لطيفة ليكم*
> *ومستنية الاسئلة ...
> ...


 
انتي منورانا يا قمرفاصل سريع وهنرجع بالاسئلة


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *لالالالالا يا روزي*
> 
> *انا عاوزة طلب واحد بس*
> *مايكل ميسألش خااالص*
> ...


 
هههههههههه مش تخافي يا حبياللي مش يعجبك من الاسئلة بلاش تجاوبي عليه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منوووووووووورة كاترين*
> 
> *انتظريني انا بقا هسالك برضه هههههههههه*​


 


*ده نورك يا قمر*
*ومستنية اسئلتك *
*وربنا يستر:a63:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*هتردي يعني هتردي
وسيبك من نصه
مش تقدر تعملك حاجه
استني اسئلتي بعد البت روزي​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هتردي يعني هتردي​*
> *وسيبك من نصه*
> *مش تقدر تعملك حاجه*
> 
> *استني اسئلتي بعد البت روزي*​


 
*ايه بالغصب*

*انا حرة انت اسأل وانا اجاوب *
*والي ميعجبنيش مردش:a63:*

*بس نشالله ارد عالكل*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

مع العسوله

كاترين

في البداية احب اننا نتعرف عليكي اكتر

السن

المؤهل

الوظيفة ان وجد

البرج

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد


كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو لون عيونك وبشرتك؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟

ايه احب الالوان لقلبك؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

يلا يا حبي في انتظارك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ده نورك يا قمر*
> *ومستنية اسئلتك *
> *وربنا يستر:a63:*
> *هههههههه*​


*طب مش هسال:a63:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل​
> 
> مع العسوله​
> كاترين​
> ...


 

وانا جاويت يا قمر
مستنية برضه...


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *طب مش هسال:a63:*​


 

*هههههه*
*عادي يا قمر*
*اسألي*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اجاااااباتك جميلة يا حبي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اجاااااباتك جميلة يا حبي


 

*تسلمي يا روزي*
*انت الجميلة*


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ورجعنا مره اخري مع

كاترين

امتي حسيتي بالوحده؟

مامدي اهمية الصداقة في حياتك؟

ياتري اتظلمتي من شخص في يوم من الايام؟

وياتري ظلمتي شخص في يوم ما؟

ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي تفرحك؟

وايه اكتر اللاشياء اللي ممكن تعصبك؟

ياتري ايه شخصية كاترين في سطور مختصره جدا؟

عايزه اعرف اخواتك اولاد والا بنات

امتي دموع كاترين تنزل؟

ياتري انتي رومانسية بنسبة كام%؟

هل كاترين من الشخصيات الاجتماعية والا هادية؟

يلا يا حبي في انتظارك
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *تسلمي يا روزي*
> *انت الجميلة*




ده من زوقك انتي يا حبيبتي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ورجعنا مره اخري مع
> وانا جاهزة:wub:​
> 
> كاترين​
> ...


 

*ومستنياكي برضه يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا يا حبي

ويلا نستكمل تاني مع بعض

ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحبي تزوريها؟

وايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه لاول مره؟

بتحبي تخرجي اكتر مع العائلة والا مع الاصدقاء؟

ايه الهديه اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟

لو حد زعل منك ياتري بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

ولو انتي زعلتي من شخص عزيز عليكي ياتري بتقوليله والا بتفضلي الصمت؟

ايه اكتر نصيحة اثرت فيكي ونفعتك في حياتك؟

لو شخص وجهلك نقد بتتقبليه والا بتزعلي منه؟

ماهي امنياتك واحلامك للمستقبل بأذن الله؟

يلا يا حبي جاوبي

ولنا عوده 
​


----------



## grges monir (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سنة تالته تانوي علمي
وهدرس الطب نشالله​
*هو عندكم كاترين الدراسة حسب المزاج مش بالمجموع زينا هههه
اللهم لاحسد:smil8:*


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> سنة تالته تانوي علمي
> وهدرس الطب نشالله​
> *هو عندكم كاترين الدراسة حسب المزاج مش بالمجموع زينا هههه
> اللهم لاحسد:smil8:*




ههههههههههههه تحفه يا جرجس

مايمكن تكون قصدها بعد الثانوية ناوية علي طب وان شاء الله تجيب مجموع يدخلها طب هههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> سنة تالته تانوي علمي
> 
> وهدرس الطب نشالله​
> *هو عندكم كاترين الدراسة حسب المزاج مش بالمجموع زينا هههه*
> *اللهم لاحسد:smil8:*


 

*هههههههههههههه*
*لا طبعا بالمجموع *
*انت ادعيلي بس اجيب المجموع الازم :closedeye*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا يا حبي​
> 
> 
> ويلا نستكمل تاني مع بعض
> ...


 

*اسئلتك جميلة اوي*
*مستنية* :wub:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

منووووووووورة ياعسلاية 
والله يعينك بقى هههههههه
بس مش تخافى روزا طيوبة جاااااامد 
​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> منووووووووورة ياعسلاية ​
> والله يعينك بقى هههههههه
> بس مش تخافى روزا طيوبة جاااااامد ​


 

*ميرسي ...*
*ده نورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معايا *
*هههههههههه*

*ايوة روزي طيبة اوي مش هتقل عليا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ميرسي ...*
> *ده نورك يا قمر*
> 
> *ربنا معايا *
> ...


*هههههه واضح انك تعبتى 

بس بجد انتى منوره بأجابتك النموذجيه وروزى بأسألتها الجميله
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*مساء الرخامه كلها ع كاترين اللي مطلعه عيني
وانا استغلالي ولازم اخد حقي بقي


- مين اكتر الشخصيات بتعجبك فى المنتدى؟ 

- مين شفيعك؟

- مين بتاخديه قدوة ليكي؟

-ايه اكتر الالوان بتحبيها؟

-ايه اكتر حاجة بتخليكي فرحانة اوى؟

-ايه اكترحاجة بتتفائلي بيها؟

اكتر اسم بتحبيه من اسماء البنات واكتر اسم بتحبيه فى الاولاد؟

-هل بحياتك قصة حب الان ؟؟ ( قولي يا سووسه )

-قرار اتخذتيه وتسرعتى به ومن ثم ندمتى عليه؟؟

_أمام من تجدى نفسك عاجزه؟؟

-ايه العيب اللى عايزاه يتغير فيكي ؟؟؟

-ايه اجمل ذكريات الطفولة؟؟؟

-وجهي رسالة ل 3 اعضاء في المنتدي ؟؟



كفايه دول لحد دلوقتي
وليا عوده 
فااااااصل ونواااااصل*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *هههههه واضح انك تعبتى *​
> 
> _*بس بجد انتى منوره بأجابتك النموذجيه وروزى بأسألتها الجميله*_​


 


*هههههههههههه*
*لا متعبتش ولا حاجة:t31:*
*ميرسي هيرو  ده نورك*

*ولو عندك اسئلة تفضل :spor2:*​


----------



## zama (25 سبتمبر 2010)

كاترين ، منورة بجد ..

 ..

لى سؤال واحد ليكى بعد إذن روزى ..

1- هوايتك أيه ؟؟


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مساء الرخامه كلها ع كاترين اللي مطلعه عيني*
> *ههههههههه*
> *مطلعه عينك ليه بس*
> 
> ...




*بجد اسئتلك جميلة ..*
*مستنية لوفي*  :cry2:​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> كاترين ، منورة بجد ..
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي يا زاما*
*ده نورك طبعا*

،،
*هوايتك أيه ؟؟*

*العزف على الجيتار والسباحة*


*،،*


*شكرا ليك ع السؤالك الظريف *​


----------



## zama (25 سبتمبر 2010)

سباحة ، كويس جداً ..

بتتقنى كام نوع من السباحة ؟؟


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> سباحة ، كويس جداً ..
> 
> بتتقنى كام نوع من السباحة ؟؟


 

*ايوة*

*السباحة الحرة*
*سباحة الضهر بس مش اوي .. *
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *اسئلتك جميلة اوي*
> 
> 
> *مستنية* :wub:​


 

انتي الاجمل يا قمر بأجاباتك الجميلة


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> منووووووووورة ياعسلاية ​
> والله يعينك بقى هههههههه
> بس مش تخافى روزا طيوبة جاااااامد ​


 

هههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

منورة الاذاعة كلها


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *هههههه واضح انك تعبتى *​
> 
> _*بس بجد انتى منوره بأجابتك النموذجيه وروزى بأسألتها الجميله*_​


 

ميرسي جدا يا هيرو

ده من زوقك


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> كاترين ، منورة بجد ..
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


 

طبعا تتفضل يا زاما وبدون استأذان

منور الاذاعه دايما


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

،،
*روزي:*
من اكتر الناس الي حبيتهن هنا
وبرضه محبوبة بتواضعها ومجتهدة
ومميزة والى الامام 
ونحن منتعلم منك طبعا​ 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي ده من زوقك ورقتك​ 
انتي شخصية عسوله خالص وانا بحبك جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا مع القمراية

كاترين


عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

مين اكتر الشخصيات اللي بتعجبي بشخصياتهم وطريقة تعاملهم؟

بقالك كام شهر في المنتدي؟

اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه؟

ماهي اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبي تتابعي الجديد فيها؟

هل انتي مشتركة في منتديات اخري؟


هقولك صفات وانتي تختاري عضو من اعضاء الكنيسة تنطبق عليه تلك الصفات:

رومانسي

متألق

محبوب من الجميع

دمه خفيف

متغيب لفتره

محترم جدا


ايه اكتر شئ بيشد انتباهك في الشخص اللي بتتعاملي معاه؟

وايه الاشياء اللي لو شوفتيها في شخص بتقرري الابتعاد عنه نهائي؟

يلا يا حبي منتظراكي​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا مع القمراية​
> 
> 
> كاترين​
> ...


 

وانا جاوبت :heat:
وبرضه اسئلتك جميلة يا روزي:wub:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ​
> ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي ده من زوقك ورقتك​
> 
> انتي شخصية عسوله خالص وانا بحبك جدا​


 

*تسلميلي يا روزي*
*وانت برضه عسل *
*ربنا يخليكي*


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

منورة يا عسولتي

واجاباتك عسل زيك


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

كاتى انتى هنا ...!!!!!!!!!!!!
كده محدش يقولى منورة اوى وحوارك رائع 
وردودك كلها زى العسل زيك 
منتظرين باقى الحلقة مع المتألقة دايما روزاية الشقية


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

_*كنت اعمل حوار مع كاترين بس طبعا بعد اذن المتألقه روزى....لو تسمح
*_
*وعايز اقول لكاترين انو اسألتى شديده شويه

ايش رأيكم؟؟؟:spor2: *​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> كاتى انتى هنا ...!!!!!!!!!!!!
> كده محدش يقولى منورة اوى وحوارك رائع
> وردودك كلها زى العسل زيك
> منتظرين باقى الحلقة مع المتألقة دايما روزاية الشقية


 

*تسلميلي يا نيمو*

* ده نورك *
*انت العسل ياقمر*
*ميرسي*

*مش عاوزة تسألي حاجة :kap:*​


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *تسلميلي يا نيمو*
> 
> * ده نورك *
> *انت العسل ياقمر*
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
انتى ادمنتى الاسئلة هههههههههه عينى احضرلك خلطة متميزة ؟؟؟


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*كنت اعمل حوار مع كاترين بس طبعا بعد اذن المتألقه روزى....لو تسمح*_​
> 
> *وعايز اقول لكاترين انو اسألتى شديده شويه*​
> _*ايش رأيكم؟؟؟:spor2: *_​


 


*معنديش مانع *
*بعد اذن روزي طبعا*

*بس هي شديدة اد ايه !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا بهزر....واضح انك قلقتى:new4:

*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انتى ادمنتى الاسئلة هههههههههه عينى احضرلك خلطة متميزة ؟؟؟


 


*ايه يا نيمو *
*بالسرعه ديه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *انا بهزر....واضح انك قلقتى:new4:*​


*هههههههههه*
*لا مش قلقت ولا حاجة:t31:*

* انت تنور عادي تسأل*
*والسؤال الي مش بعجبني مردش 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

حوارك جميل يا كاترين
بحييكى على اجاباتك
ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *لا مش قلقت ولا حاجة:t31:*
> 
> * انت تنور عادي تسأل*
> ...


*لالالا مافيناش من كدا هههههه
ويبقا ايه لازمه السؤال:spor2:
بس انشاء الله الاسئله تعجبك وتجاوبى

*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حوارك جميل يا كاترين
> بحييكى على اجاباتك
> ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


 

*just member*

*شكرا ليك ولمتابعتك*
*ميرسي ليك*

*ربنا يباركك ويخليك*
*نورت*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *لالالا مافيناش من كدا هههههه*
> 
> _*ويبقا ايه لازمه السؤال:spor2:*_
> _*بس انشاء الله الاسئله تعجبك وتجاوبى*_​


 

*ههههههههه*
*خلاص اسئل *
*ونشالله اجاوب على كل اسئلتك :spor2:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

انا دايمة اجى متأخرة كده هههههههه

حلقة جميلة جدا

منورة يا قمر الاذاعة​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *خلاص اسئل *
> *ونشالله اجاوب على كل اسئلتك :spor2:*​


*اهووووو قولتى على كل الاسئله.... قشطه:999:

اووووووك بالليل 
ا
وبالمره تكون روزى جت 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحجه روزى لسه ماجتش.. طيب انا هرخم واسأل**:t30:

وطبعا يا كاترين الاسئله موش صعبه زى ما قولت
بس ياريت تجاوبى على كل سؤال وبلاش تزويييييغ
اووووك

نبدأ
**حوار صريح
:download:
1- لو قولتلك اكتبى قصه حياتك فى كتاب ....هتسميه ايه؟

2-ايه احساسك من ناحيه شخصيتك؟

3-ايه افضل مرحله مريتى بيها فى حياتك؟

4-ايه الصفات اللى تفضلى ان تكون فى الشباب؟

5-ايه اكتر موقف مضحك مريتى بيه؟

6-غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب لا يحمل الا ثلاثه من تأخذى معك؟:spor2:

7-حبيتى قبل كدا؟:wub:

8-لو معاك مسدس تقتلى مين؟
سكينه تعورى مين؟
ورده تهديها لمين؟
قلب تهديه لمين؟

9-هل قمتى بأجراء عمليه من قبل؟

10-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليكى دائما؟

11-هل انتى غيوره؟

12- هل تشعرى بالفراغ العاطفى؟

13-عضو/ه مستفذ......:ranting:
عضو/ه ذكى........
عضو/ه مزهقك فى المنتدى....
عضو/ه متفائل....

وكفااااااايه عليكى كدا:new4:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> كاتى انتى هنا ...!!!!!!!!!!!!
> كده محدش يقولى منورة اوى وحوارك رائع
> وردودك كلها زى العسل زيك
> منتظرين باقى الحلقة مع المتألقة دايما روزاية الشقية


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
منوراني دايما


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *معنديش مانع *
> 
> *بعد اذن روزي طبعا*​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههه من غير اذن يا حبي

كلكم منورين الاذاعه بجد


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حوارك جميل يا كاترين
> بحييكى على اجاباتك
> ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


 
منور يا جوجووووووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا دايمة اجى متأخرة كده هههههههه​
> 
> 
> حلقة جميلة جدا​
> ...


 

هههههههههه منورة يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *اهووووو قولتى على كل الاسئله.... قشطه:999:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

انا جيت اهوووووووو يا هيرو


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يلا يا حبي عشان الحلقة قربت تنتهي

منتظرينك تجاوبي علي اسئلة هيرو


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *الحجه روزى لسه ماجتش.. طيب انا هرخم واسأل**:t30:*​
> 
> 
> *هو مايكل وصاك ترخم عليا
> ...


 


_*اسئلة جامدة يا هيرو*_
_*جميلة اوي*_
_*ميرسي*_
:t31:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحجه روزى لسه ماجتش.. طيب انا هرخم واسأل:t30:​


هو مايكل وصاك ترخم عليا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ *_*ههههه لا بس انا بحس بيه
ليه هو انا كدا رخمت عليكى*_​* 
وطبعا يا كاترين الاسئله موش صعبه زى ما قولت
بس ياريت تجاوبى على كل سؤال وبلاش تزويييييغ
اووووك​ 
اووك:kap:​ 
نبدأ
حوار صريح
احم احم​ 
:download:
1- لو قولتلك اكتبى قصه حياتك فى كتاب ....هتسميه ايه؟​ 
دمعة امل
معرفش هي طلعت كدة :t31:​ 


2-ايه احساسك من ناحيه شخصيتك؟​ 
مش فاهمة ايه بالضبط
بس انا بحس بالمسؤولية الكبيرة
اللي مكنتش قبل احس بيها زي دلوقتي
ان بقيت خلاص اطلع لمستقبلي لتعليمي وكدة​ 
معرفش تقصد كدة "!!​ 

3-ايه افضل مرحله مريتى بيها فى حياتك؟​ 
دلوقتي
وطفولتي كانت جميلة اوي​ 
4-ايه الصفات اللى تفضلى ان تكون فى الشباب؟​ 
كتيير حاجات :wub:
شخصيته قوية
رومانسي
واثق من نفسه
جميل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



جدع​ **الطمع قل ماجمع*​* 
5-ايه اكتر موقف مضحك مريتى بيه؟​ 
كتييييييييير وحتى في النت
حصل معايا في منتدى تاني
لم رحت هزئت االمدير قام طردني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وديه جديدة مش زمان يعني
بس دخلت بعضوية تانية :a63:(لا شاطره يابت)
​ 

،،
ومرة كنت ماشية مع صحابي راجعه من المدرسة
وكانت الدنيي بتمطر قمت مزحلقة ووقعت في الشارع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ههههههه جامده دى)
بجد موقف مضحك اويي وخجلت جدا
ووجهي قلب احمر زي الطماطم بالزبط
(انتوا تعرفوا الطماطم ...كويس والله)
وياترى عندكم قوطه:smil12:
:wub:​ 



6-غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب لا يحمل الا ثلاثه من تأخذى معك؟:spor2:​ 
لا بجد مينفعش 
نغرق كلنا وخلاص ههههههه
عشان مبحبش الندالة:wub:​ *_*اووووك هعديها*_​* 

7-حبيتى قبل كدا؟:wub:​ 
ايوة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
8-لو معاك مسدس تقتلى مين؟مش ممكن ائذي للدرجة ديه​ 
سكينه تعورى مين؟ لاي حد بيكرهني ​ 
ورده تهديها لمين ؟لكل الي بحبوني​ 
قلب تهديه لمين ؟لحبيبي ​ 
9-هل قمتى بأجراء عمليه من قبل؟​ 
لا الحمدللة
(قريب انشاء الله):a63:
​ 
10-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليكى دائما؟​ 
الرقيقة والقوية​ 
وفي المنتدى
الانجل المزيف (ديفيل)ههههه​ 


11-هل انتى غيوره؟​ 
يس غيورة من الناحية الايجابية
مش بغار عن حسد وكره..​ 
12- هل تشعرى بالفراغ العاطفى؟​ 
نووو:t31:​ 
13-عضو/ه مستفذ......:ranting:بصراحة مشفتش لحد دلوقتي​ 
عضو/ه ذكى....... .ممكن كليمو​ 
عضو/ه مزهقك فى المنتدى... .انا ههههههه​ 
عضو/ه متفائل.... انت يا هيرو روزي ومايكل​ 
وكفااااااايه عليكى كدا:new4:​* 



*شكرا كاترين لاجابتك الجميله 
نورتى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة

مع 

كاترين


انا شايفة انك اتسألتي كل الاسئلة ههههههههههههههه

هختم معاكي بأسئلة خفيفة كده يا قمر

لو معاكي وردة لمن تهديها؟

نصيحة توجهيها لمن وتقوليله فيها ايه؟

لو عتاب هتوجهيه لمين وبردو هتقوليله ايه؟

كلمة شكر لمن تهديها؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

احيك

سعيده بوجودك في حياتي

وحشتني

بلاش تغيب

افتقدتك


ماذا تعني لكي كلمة حب؟

ايه اخبار حياتك الروحية؟

ماهي احب المزامير لقلبك؟

لو مضايقة اوي بتعملي ايه؟

مين اكتر شخص بتجري عليه وتحكيله وقت حزنك او وقت فرحك؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

اخر مره اعترفتي كانت امتي؟

ياتري مواظبة علي الصلاة والصوم والا مش دايما؟

ايه اللي بتفكري تغيره في حياتك؟

ياتري انتي راضية عن نفسك بنسبة كام%؟

وفي النهاية يا قمر احب اقولك اني استمتعت جدا معاكي

وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

نورتيني يا حبيبتي ويارب مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة

واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 سبتمبر 2010)

منوره الاذاعه كلها يا كاترين
جيت متاخره
 بس  حلقله تحفه 
واجاباتك كلها تحفه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *هههههه*
> *عادي يا قمر*
> *اسألي*​


*وبحبك يا لبناااااااااااااان يا وطني بحبك:wub:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا جييييييييييييييت 
كويس قبل الحلقة ما تخلص
ومن غير بعد اذنك يا روزي
لان باذنك او من غير هنزل الاسئلة هع هع هع هع

-ماهو برجك؟؟ وهل تؤمن بالابراج؟*

* -قرار اتخذتيه وتسرعتى به ومن ثم ندمتى عليه؟؟*

* -لا اسمع لا ارى لا اتكلم ,, متى تطبق هذه المقوله بحياتك؟؟*

* -شيء حدث بحياتك غير مجرى حياتك ؟؟*

* -ماذا يمثل لك الحب < الرومانسي ؟؟*

* _أمام من تجدى نفسك عاجزه؟؟*

* 1مين اللى ممكن تبكى قدامه غير يسوع؟؟*

* -ايه العيب اللى دايما بتصلى عشان يتغير فيك؟؟؟*

* -ايه اجمل ذكريات الطفولة؟؟؟*

* -ايه اكتر انطباع الناس بتاخده عنك وعاجبك ولا لا وليه؟؟؟*

* -ايه اكلتك المفضله؟*

* -ايه اكتر صفه بتحبيها فى الانسان؟واكتر صفه بتكرهيها؟ا*


* -ايه اكتر موقف مش قادرة تنسيه فى حياتك؟*

* -امتى بتشوفى الدنيا سودا ؟وامتى بتشوفيها بامبى مدى على احمر شويه ههههه؟؟*

* -بتحبى الملابس الكلاسيك ولا الكاجوال ؟؟*

* -ايه اكتر مصيبه عملتيها فى حياتك؟ *

* -وجهي رسالة ل 3 اعضاء في المنتدي ؟؟*


* -متى تبكي مشاعركِ أكثر من عينيكِ ؟؟؟*

* -لما تلاقي عندك وقت فاضي و يكون الكمبيوتر بتاعك بايظ بتعملي ايه ؟*
​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> منوره الاذاعه كلها يا كاترين​
> جيت متاخره
> بس حلقله تحفه
> واجاباتك كلها تحفه​


 

*ده نورك يا قمر*
*ميرسي ليكي*
*وشكرا لمتابعتك .. *​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*













*
*ايه الاسئلة ديه *
*يا لهوي*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*طب انا هجاوب على اسئلة روكا وبعدين اسئلت يا روزي عشان انهيها*
*وميجليش حد تاني *
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جييييييييييييييت *​
> 
> *كويس قبل الحلقة ما تخلص*
> *ومن غير بعد اذنك يا روزي*
> ...


 



*شكرا يا قمر*
*اسئلتك جميلة وممتعه:t32:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكرا ليكي يا حبي ولاستضافتك *

*لكي كل التحية*


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *شكرا ليكي يا حبي ولاستضافتك *
> 
> *لكي كل التحية*


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي

كنتي ضيفة عسوله خالص خالص وربنا معاكي في حياتك 

وبالتوفيق يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المشرف المميز

توني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=258


وكان معانا ايضا 

العضوه المباركه والمتميزة



‏*govany shenoda*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=265

وكان معانا ايضا

العضو النشيط

dodo jojo

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...30054&page=278


وكانت معانا ايضا
العسوله

‏*tota bent elmaseh*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=284


وكان معانا العضو المهذب جدا

zama

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=293


وايضا كانت منورانا

المشرفة الرقيقة

*Bent El3dra*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=300

وايضا كان معانا العسوله

كاترين

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=309

بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

​ 




اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة ​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة





انهارده حبيت اختار ليكم ضيف​ 
متميز جدا جدا





ضيف رقيق اوي وجدع جدا ومحبوب من الجميع​ 
اكيد عرفتوه





اللي هينور الاذاعة معايا انهارده​ 
هو​ 
العضو المبارك




​ 




jesuslovejohn 









​ 




​ 
اهلا بيك يا جوووووووووووو​ 














منور الاذاعه كلها وبتمنالك قضاء ممتع وجميل​ 

فاصل سريع ونرجع مع العضو المتيمز​ 
جوووووووووووو​ 













​ 
فتابعونااااااااااااااا




​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

منور يا جون الاذاعة 
و ربنا معاك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ويلكم يا جون​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههه
ربنا  معاك يابنى دة انت وقعت مع روزى


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هههههه
> ربنا معاك يابنى دة انت وقعت مع روزى


 

ههههههههه في ناس سابقه وقعت والا ايه هههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

_*محدش هيرحمك ههههه
منور يا جوووووووووون
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*محدش هيرحمك ههههه*_
> 
> _*منور يا جوووووووووون*_​


 

هههههههههه يلا يا مسهل :ura1:


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه في ناس سابقه وقعت والا ايه هههههههههههه:act23:


*ههههههههه
لست انا ذلك الرجل
بعدين اصلا بالحقيقة حسن استضافتك النا شيئ حلو بيخلينا مستمتعين بالحوار معكى 
يا مذيعتنا الجميلة

*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *لست انا ذلك الرجل*
> *بعدين اصلا بالحقيقة حسن استضافتك النا شيئ حلو بيخلينا مستمتعين بالحوار معكى *
> *يا مذيعتنا الجميلة*
> **​


 

هييييييييييييه اهو قالي كلمتين رفع من روحي المعدنية :ura1::ura1:

ميرسي ميرسي يا باشا ده كله من زوقك بجد والاذاعه نجحت بيكم انتم ده اول شئ

ربنا يعوضكم دايما


----------



## govany shenoda (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا بيك جوووووووووو في الاذاعه
بجد روزي قمريه خالص وطيوبه اوي
متخفش خالص كلنا لها
ده شكه ابره​


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

شوفت بقي جوفاني حبيبتي طمنيتك اهي

وخلاص انت وقعت في عيادة روزي قصدي اذاعة روزي هههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (29 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*مقدمة  المفروض تكون لشخص  يستحقها   واحساسى ان عدد المشاهدين هيقل  فانجزى بسرعة بدل الاذاعة متفقد جمهورها*
*روزا   مش عارف ااقوليك ايه بس بجد مرسى  اوى على الكلام الجميل دا  ومش غريب على حد عسل زيك كدا*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> منور يا جون الاذاعة ​
> و ربنا معاك​


_*هى الحرب رجعت تانى ولا ايه ؟؟؟*_

_*نورتى يا بنت العدرا*_​*


+sweety kokey+ قال:



ويلكم يا جون​

أنقر للتوسيع...



 اهلا بالحاجة سويتى منورة ​*


just member قال:


> هههههه
> ربنا معاك يابنى دة انت وقعت مع روزى


_*عيب عليك  دى حتى روزا عثوله   مش تقول عليها كدا  يا عم لتزعل *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*محدش هيرحمك ههههه*_
> 
> _*منور يا جوووووووووون*_​


_* قطعت عنى النور   يا مينا   ربنا يخليك *_​


govany shenoda قال:


> اهلا بيك جوووووووووو في الاذاعه
> 
> بجد روزي قمريه خالص وطيوبه اوي
> متخفش خالص كلنا لها
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه*
*يا  جوفانى انتى بتهدينى ؟*
*كانت  عندى  فى المظهرة  ومش  رضيت احدفها  بالطوب   بس شكلى هخترعلها   مظهرة مخصوص *​


----------



## ponponayah (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*جون هناااااااااا
اية الهنا والنور دا كلو

انا هبقى طيبة ومش هسأل كتير
حبة نونو اثبت وجودى بس

1- مين شفيعك
2- اكتر ترنيمة بتحبها
3- اية اكتر حاجة تزعل جون
4- لما بتزعل بتعمل اية او اية اول حاجة بتيجى فى دماغك
5- مين اقرب اصحاب ليك
6- اية اكتر حاجة تفرحك 

الكلمات دى بتمثل اية لجون

الكنيسة

البيت

الاصدقاء

الحب

الحياة

الوحدة


شوفت بقى انا طيبة ازاى ومش غلست
هههههههههههههههههههه
منور ياجون
وربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك 
وهاجى ازورك تانى
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *جون هناااااااااا​*
> *اية الهنا والنور دا كلو*
> *اهلا  يا بونى منورة *​
> *انا هبقى طيبة ومش هسأل كتير*
> ...


*هههههههههههه  اول مشاركة بجد   نورتى يا بونى *
* ومش تنسى الحلاوة*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

هااي جون ازيك 
منور انا مش هتقل عليك  
بقي انت عرفني ملاك من يومي
عايزك توصف جون في تلات جمل من عيوب ومميزات شايفها فيك 
ربنا معاك


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> هااي جون ازيك
> منور انا مش هتقل عليك
> بقي انت عرفني ملاك من يومي
> عايزك توصف جون في تلات جمل من عيوب ومميزات شايفها فيك
> ربنا معاك


* يا هلا يا هلا  ميرو باشا  عندنا :ura1::ura1:*
*طبعا ملاك  ورقيق  كمان*
*ههههههههههه*
*بجد   سوال صعب اوى*
*بس هقوليك حاجة*
*اللى يجوبيك  على السوال دا حد من اصحابى  علشان  مش بعرف اوصف نفسى  بجد  سورى يا  ميرو  وتعالى تانى مستنيكى*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا مع الجميل بتاعنا

جون

يلا بقي نتعرف عليك اكتر واكتر

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

الوظيفة

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة؟ ومشروبك المفضل؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ماهي هواياتك؟

ياتري جون رومانسي بنسبة كام في %؟

يلا يا باشا دي مقدمة كده في السريع

ولنا عوده​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> هااي جون ازيك
> منور انا مش هتقل عليك
> بقي انت عرفني ملاك من يومي
> عايزك توصف جون في تلات جمل من عيوب ومميزات شايفها فيك
> ربنا معاك


 

انا انا هقول يا جووووووووووووو

المميزات

جدع جدا

حنين اوي اوي

احساسه عالي اوي وبيحس بأصحابه


العيوب

ساعات بيتسرع في الحكم علي الغير

حساس جدا وممكن يتأثر بالاشياء بسرعه

بس كده :ura1:​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا انا هقول يا جووووووووووووو​
> المميزات​
> جدع جدا​
> حنين اوي اوي​
> ...


_*والله   جدعة يا روزا    طول عمرى بقول عليكى عثل  :smile02*_​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

​


jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*والله جدعة يا روزا طول عمرى بقول عليكى عثل :smile02*_​​







ربنا يخليك يا باشا

ده انت العسل كله​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا مع الجميل بتاعنا​
> 
> جون
> نعم عاوزا حاجة؟​
> ...


 شوفتيش مش قولتليك بلاش  احسن​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> شوفتيش مش قولتليك بلاش احسن​


 

لا طبعا مش بلاش انت منور الاذاعه يا جون بجد

وفرصه بقي افتري فيك في الاسئله واطلع عينك ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لا طبعا مش بلاش انت منور الاذاعه يا جون بجد
> 
> وفرصه بقي افتري فيك في الاسئله واطلع عينك ههههههههههه


* يلا  منا قولت  بلاش  
طلعى ياختى طلعى  وهتلاقى  كتير يجو  يطلعو معاكى
مهو  يوم  مش باينله 
لون​
*


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ياتري جون رومانسي بنسبة كام في %؟
دى حاجة الناس هى اللى تقولها مش انا

شوف بقي انت رومانسي بنسبة 95% يلا اديني قولت عشان المستمعين يعرفوا

عد الجمايل بقي هههههههه

مش عارفه هفضل اغششك لحد امتي ما تذاكر بقي الله هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *يلا منا قولت بلاش *
> _*طلعى ياختى طلعى وهتلاقى كتير يجو يطلعو معاكى*_
> _*مهو يوم مش باينله *__*
> لون*_​_*
> *_


 

هع هع هع يا الواناتك يا حج جون هههههههههه

ممكن كروهات:act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياتري جون رومانسي بنسبة كام في %؟
> 
> دى حاجة الناس هى اللى تقولها مش انا​
> شوف بقي انت رومانسي بنسبة 95% يلا اديني قولت عشان المستمعين يعرفوا​
> ...


_*وهو انا  ليا حد تانى  غيريك  يغششنى  *_
_*كانتى جيتى ف  امتحان الدبلوم    كانت  دخلت  هندسة*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وهو انا ليا حد تانى غيريك يغششنى *_
> _*كانتى جيتى ف امتحان الدبلوم كانت دخلت هندسة*_
> 
> [/center]


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالا الوقت ده بالتحديد مكنتش فاضية هههههههه:budo:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع يا الواناتك يا حج جون هههههههههه
> 
> ممكن كروهات:act23:


 
تؤتؤ   كدا انتى  عاوز شاش  مش كروهات  او عربيه  اسعاف :act31::act31::act31::act31:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تؤتؤ كدا انتى عاوز شاش مش كروهات او عربيه اسعاف :act31::act31::act31::act31:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه:smile01:smile01:smile01​


 

ههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا بعد الشر عليك يا جون

ده انت لسه في بداية الحوار حتي:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههه لالالالالالالا الوقت ده بالتحديد مكنتش فاضية هههههههه:budo:
> ​



مين  اللى كان بيضربك؟



> ههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا بعد الشر عليك يا جون
> 
> ده انت لسه في بداية الحوار حتي:ura1:


شكليك عاوزا ترجعى للمظاهرة تانى
بس هتبقة بالطوب   مش بالورد​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> [/color]مين اللى كان بيضربك؟
> 
> شكليك عاوزا ترجعى للمظاهرة تانى
> بس هتبقة بالطوب مش بالورد[/center]


 

هههههههه ليه بس كده يا جووووووووو

خلينا كده احسن بدل ما اصعب الاسئلة

انت حر بقي هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه  هتجيب اسئله  اصعب من كدا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه لا مش تخاف

اسئلتي مش صعبه يا كوبه انت


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انا دايما اجى متأخرة كده

منور جون الاذاعة​


----------



## magedrn (30 سبتمبر 2010)

يا مرحب بيك يا جونا قطيعة ماحدش بياكلها بالسهال 
اتوصى بقى يا روزى دا حبيب قلبى جونا اللى عايزه اعمليه و على ضمنتى 
وقعت ولا حدش سامة عليك يابو جون هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا دايما اجى متأخرة كده​
> 
> 
> منور جون الاذاعة​


 

هههههههه لالالالالالالالالا لسه يا حبي احنا في البداية


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> يا مرحب بيك يا جونا قطيعة ماحدش بياكلها بالسهال
> اتوصى بقى يا روزى دا حبيب قلبى جونا اللى عايزه اعمليه و على ضمنتى
> وقعت ولا حدش سامة عليك يابو جون هههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه من عنيا يا ماجد

ده جون غالي علينا كلنا:crazy_pil


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههه لالالالالالالالالا لسه يا حبي احنا في البداية


 
طب كويس خالص

متاااااابعة​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

_*اعصروووووووووووه اسئله هههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب كويس خالص​
> 
> متاااااابعة​


 

تنورينا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*اعصروووووووووووه اسئله هههههه*_​


 

ههههههههه حاضر يا هيرو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*هييييييييييييييييييه اخيرا جون وقع*
*استناني يا مااااااااااان جايالك بشوال اسئلة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا مش تخاف
> 
> اسئلتي مش صعبه يا كوبه انت


*تانى  كوبه :11azy::11azy::11azy:*
*حرام عليكى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا دايما اجى متأخرة كده​
> 
> 
> منور جون الاذاعة​


_*ههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منورة يا  ميس*_
_*عقباليك  كدا *_
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*اعصروووووووووووه اسئله هههههه*_​


_* هههههههههههههههه*_
_*ايه يا عم العنصريه  دى مالك يا عم مينا اهدا  شويه  الشوجر منتشر فى البلد*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييه اخيرا جون وقع*
> 
> *استناني يا مااااااااااان جايالك بشوال اسئلة*​


_*يخليكى  للغلابه يا رب  يا روكا *_
_*روحى الهى ........................*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> يا مرحب بيك يا جونا قطيعة ماحدش بياكلها بالسهال
> اتوصى بقى يا روزى دا حبيب قلبى جونا اللى عايزه اعمليه و على ضمنتى
> وقعت ولا حدش سامة عليك يابو جون هههههههههههههههههه


_* كدا تتوصا بيا  ها*_
_*نهارك اسود يا منيل على   عينك وابقى خالى روزا  تنفعك *_
_*الهى وانت  جاهى  اشوف فيكى يوم يالى فى  بالى*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*منور الاذاعه كلها يا جوووووووون
ردودك جميله زيك
ومتااااابع مع المذيعه المشاغبه نصه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*جونا
منور الاذاعة 
يالا روزى اتوصى بقى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> _*ههههههههههههههههه
> منورة يا ميس
> عقباليك كدا
> 
> *_




شكرا سبقتك هههههههههه

​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *جونا*​
> *منور الاذاعة *
> *يالا روزى اتوصى بقى*​


 

هههههههه حاضر من عنيااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور الاذاعه كلها يا جوووووووون​*
> *ردودك جميله زيك*
> 
> *ومتااااابع مع المذيعه المشاغبه نصه*​


 

ههههههههههه انا مشاغبة

ده انا غلبااااااااااانه:spor2:


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ورجعنااااااااا معاكم ومع العضو الجميل

جووووووووووووو


امتي تحس انك حزين ومجروح؟

امتي دموع جون تنزل؟

الحياه بتمثلك ايه؟

ماذا تعني لك كلمة حب؟

ايه اكتر المواقف اللي بتفرحك؟

لو مضايق اوي بتعمل ايه وبتروح فين؟

وبردو لو مبسوط بتعمل ايه؟

لو معاك وردة لمن تهديها؟

ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟

قولنا جمل بسيطه من كتاباتك الجميلة واشرحلي ليه اختارت العبارة دي بالتحديد؟

يلا يا باشا في انتظارك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور الاذاعه كلها يا جوووووووون​*
> *ردودك جميله زيك*
> 
> *ومتااااابع مع المذيعه المشاغبه نصه*​


* شكرا يا كوكو  يا  عثل منور يا باشا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *جونا*​
> *منور الاذاعة *
> *يالا روزى اتوصى بقى*​


_* اهلا   اهلا   الحبايب  كلهم هنا اهم  منورة يا ديدى   بتقوليلها اتوصى بيا  دانا  جونا  ماشى  ليكى يوم *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​شكرا سبقتك هههههههههه​


* انا   هعملكم  موضوع تانى  شبيه *
*علشان اعرف اجبيكم  او  الطش الميك من  روزا  *
*واعمل معاكو الحوار انا *​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> _*انا هعملكم موضوع تانى شبيه
> علشان اعرف اجبيكم او الطش الميك من روزا
> واعمل معاكو الحوار انا *_




​لا كفاية عليا الكرسى هههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ورجعنااااااااا معاكم ومع العضو الجميل
> اهو انتى :a63::a63:​
> 
> جووووووووووووو:hlp:​
> ...



ههههههههههههههربنا يسمحيك   على الصبح كدا​كل  الاسئلة بس قوليلى   ايه الموهبه الجامدة  دى تعالى  نقدمليك فى القناه  ال35  :new6::new6::new6:

​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههربنا يسمحيك على الصبح كدا
> [/CENTER]
> كل الاسئلة بس قوليلى ايه الموهبه الجامدة دى تعالى نقدمليك فى القناه ال35 :new6::new6::new6:


 

هههههههههههه 35 يا مفتري

لا خليها 25 وتبقي مؤبد ههههههههههههه:999:leasantr


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري

مع

جوووووووووووووووون


عايزه اعرف بتخطط لايه في المستقبل؟

ايه الحلم اللي مازلت تحلم بيه ونفسك يتحقق؟

ياتري كان في امنية واتحققت ليك من قريب؟

مين اعز اصحابك من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟

اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟

وياتري مشترك في اي منتديات اخري؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي متابعها باستمرار؟

قولي اول لما بتدخل المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

بحبك

بلاش تلومني

انت غالي عندي اوي

افتقدتك

فرحت بوجودك في حياتي


احكيلي موقف مضحك حصلك لو تفتكر؟


ايه الشئ اللي جالك ومكنتش متوقعه؟

يلا يلا عشان في تاني لسه ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*يخليكى  للغلابه يا رب  يا روكا *_
> _*روحى الهى ........................*_​


*كمممممممممممممممممممل ها كمممممممممممممممممممل*​


----------



## magedrn (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يالهووووووووووووووووووى يا روزى 
بقولك اتوصى بيه على الاخر والناس تقولك اعصيره 
وغيرنا يقولك اتوصى بيه وانتى مش عملتى بالتوصيات دى كلها 
:act19:اتوصى بقى ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> يالهووووووووووووووووووى يا روزى
> بقولك اتوصى بيه على الاخر والناس تقولك اعصيره
> وغيرنا يقولك اتوصى بيه وانتى مش عملتى بالتوصيات دى كلها
> :act19:اتوصى بقى ههههههههه


 

هههههههههه حاضر مش تقلق يا ماجد

بتوصي حبه بحبه ههههههههههههههه:kap:


----------



## magedrn (1 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حاضر مش تقلق يا ماجد
> 
> بتوصي حبه بحبه ههههههههههههههه:kap:


 انا واثق فيكى اتوصى بقى على راحتك وادينى قاعد اتفرج


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه حظه بيدخل بكون انا ذهبت مع الملائكة ههههههههههه

بس مش تقلق بصحي بدري واظبطه الصبح في السريع قبل الشغل ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا كفاية عليا الكرسى هههههههههه​​​


*  هو انتى اللى  هناك  انا جايلك  استنى عليا*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه 35 يا مفتري
> 
> لا خليها 25 وتبقي مؤبد ههههههههههههه:999:leasantr


_*ياااااااااااااريت    ويكون على يدى  :a63::a63::a63::a63:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري
> اهلا :a63::a63::a63:​
> 
> مع​
> ...


 ربنا على المفترى  ويهد  القوى  ياااااااااااارب دانتى يالى  هنا 

:new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كمممممممممممممممممممل ها كمممممممممممممممممممل*​


* اكمل   ااقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:a63::a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> يالهووووووووووووووووووى يا روزى
> بقولك اتوصى بيه على الاخر والناس تقولك اعصيره
> وغيرنا يقولك اتوصى بيه وانتى مش عملتى بالتوصيات دى كلها
> :act19:اتوصى بقى ههههههههه


وبترفع عليها  سلاح ينهاراك الاسود   مش هدخلك الشارع  تانى  
وابقى  خاليها تدافع عنك هى بقى 
ماشى يا جودة كانت هقول  عليك  صحبى الانتيخ  بس   طلعت خاين :a63::a63:   نهارك مش فايت  ومش عاوز اشوف  وشك تانى   ورينى افاك:a63::a63:​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حاضر مش تقلق يا ماجد





روزي86 قال:


> بتوصي حبه بحبه ههههههههههههههه:kap:


اه ياسلام على الحب 
ربى يخليكى



magedrn قال:


> انا واثق فيكى اتوصى بقى على راحتك وادينى قاعد اتفرج


_*ربنا ياخدك واتفرج عليك وانت مش لاقى عربيه اسعا ف توديك المستشفى تصدق يا ض طلعت عيل ندل *_
_*وهطلع عينك بس لما امسكك*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ورحلت  زوزا عنا بسلام  *
*ونبقى احنا فى الموضوع  وصحبته روحت  حد  عايز يقول    حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا على المفترى ويهد القوى ياااااااااااارب دانتى يالى هنا
> 
> :new6::new6:


 

ههههههههههه امين يارب

يلا خد افطر بيه

زي بعضه


----------



## روزي86 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ورحلت زوزا عنا بسلام *
> 
> 
> *ونبقى احنا فى الموضوع وصحبته روحت حد عايز يقول حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 

ههههههههههه اه انا رحلت

البقية في حياتي هههههههه:smil12:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه امين يارب​
> يلا خد افطر بيه​
> زي بعضه​


_*ايه  دا كابتشينو  :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:   مفيش من البنى عنديك يا زوزاااااااااا*_
*او حتيتين  فراخ الواحد  يفطر بيهم على الصبح:beee::beee: *​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه انا رحلت
> 
> البقية في حياتي هههههههه:smil12:


* ههههههههههه  يا عثل  انت  يا  عثل  *​


----------



## magedrn (2 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وبترفع عليها سلاح ينهاراك الاسود مش هدخلك الشارع تانى
> وابقى خاليها تدافع عنك هى بقى
> ماشى يا جودة كانت هقول عليك صحبى الانتيخ بس طلعت خاين :a63::a63: نهارك مش فايت ومش عاوز اشوف وشك تانى ورينى افاك:a63::a63:​


 بذمتك تقدر تكمل بقية حياتك من غير ما ارخم عليك :beee:
وبعدين مش هتدخلنى الشارع من عندك هادخل من الناحية التانية :yahoo:
وبعدين انا بوصى روزى بس هو انا عملت حاجة 
:ab5: دا انت صاحبى الانتيخ :friends::017165~155:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * اكمل   ااقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:a63::a63::a63::a63:*​


*:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:*
*ربنا يهديك يارب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> بذمتك تقدر تكمل بقية حياتك من غير ما ارخم عليك :beee:
> وبعدين مش هتدخلنى الشارع من عندك هادخل من الناحية التانية :yahoo:
> وبعدين انا بوصى روزى بس هو انا عملت حاجة
> :ab5: دا انت صاحبى الانتيخ :friends::017165~155:


_*احتج ياخويا احتج   يومك اسود باذن الله  خاليها  تنفعك بقى :t32::t32:   وخاليك   كدا  تمشى من ناحيه واحدة :beee::beee:*_​


----------



## magedrn (3 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*احتج ياخويا احتج يومك اسود باذن الله خاليها تنفعك بقى :t32::t32: وخاليك كدا تمشى من ناحيه واحدة :beee::beee:*_​


 انا اعمل اللى انا عايزه :dance:
واحتج زى ما انا عايز:ranting:
 وامشى من الناحية اللى تعجبنى:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:*
> 
> *ربنا يهديك يارب*​


* يارب  ياختى ههههههههه :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااا مع المميز

جووووووووووو

عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك الروحية؟

امتي اخر مره اعترفت فيها؟

ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟

ياتري مواظب علي الصلاه والصوم؟

بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟

ياتري ايه الطبع اللي نفسك تغيره في شخصيتك؟

وايه الميزه اللي بتشكر ربنا عليها وانها فيك؟

ياتري جون راضي عن نفسه بنسبة كام في%؟

عايزه اعرف انت رومانسي بنسبة كام في %؟

اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة؟

وياتري حبيت كام مره وانهي حب فيهم اللي اثر فيك؟

هل جون حاليا في حالة حب؟​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يلا بقي يا جون دي اخر مره

وجاوب كله مع بعضه عشان مش بشوفك بليل

عايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟

وايه اللي اتغير فيك بالتحديد من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدي؟

كمان عايزه اعرف يا تري انت بتتقبل النقد والا لا؟

ايه النصيحة اللي اتقالتلك واثرت فيك؟

لو قولتلك توجه عتاب هيكون لمين وهتقول فيه ايه؟

كمان لو كلمة شكر هترسلها لمين وهتقول فيها ايه؟

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحريه

الحياه

الاسره

العمل

هقولك صفات وانت تجبلي عضو من اعضاء الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:

رومانسي

دمه خفيف

جدع جدا

رقيق المشاعر

هادي 

طيب اوي

متميز

مشهور 

محبوب من الجميع

وفي النهاية يا جون احب اقولك نورت الاذاعه معايا وسعدت جدا بالحوار معاك

واحب اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

اتمني مكنش تقلت عليك في الحديث

واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليك يا جووووووووووون

وربنا معاك في حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * يارب  ياختى ههههههههه :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*​


*بعد الشر يا جون*
*ربنا يفرحك دايما*:flowers:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

فينك يا جوووووووووووووون

كلنا في انتظارك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

في انتظارك يا جون في اي وقت تكون فاضي ادخل جاوب

اسفه علي التأخير علي المستمعين الاحباب

انتظروني قريبا مع عرض الجوايز المميزة للضيوف المميزين اللي نوروني في 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

بشكركم جدا

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المشرف المميز

توني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=258


وكان معانا ايضا 

العضوه المباركه والمتميزة



‏*govany shenoda*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=265

وكان معانا ايضا

العضو النشيط

dodo jojo

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...30054&page=278


وكانت معانا ايضا
العسوله

‏*tota bent elmaseh*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=284


وكان معانا العضو المهذب جدا

zama

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=293


وايضا كانت منورانا

المشرفة الرقيقة

*Bent El3dra*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=300

وايضا كان معانا العسوله

كاترين

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=309

وايضا كان معايا

العضو المبارك

jesuslovejohn 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130054&page=317




بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

وحااااااااااااااان وقت تكريم الضيوف اللي نورونااااااااااااااا​ 
واستمتعنا جدا بالحلقات بتاعتهم​ 
والضيوف اللي شرفونا في الحلقات الماضية​ 
هم​ 






​ 
توني
بشكرك جدا يا علي الحلقة الجميلة​ 
نورتني​ 






​ 
جوفاني​ 
نورتيني يا قمر​ 
ربنا يسعدك​ 





​ 

دودو​ 
ميرسي للحلقة المميزة زيك​ 





​ 
توتا ​ 
وحشتيني اوي يا قمر وبشكرك علي الحلقة الجميلة​ 






​ 
زاما​ 
نورت الموضوع كله بصراحتك الجميلة​ 





​ 
بنوته​ 
نورتيني يا عسوله​ 
بشكرك​ 





​ 

كاترين​ 
نورتيني يا قمر​ 
وربنا يوفقك​ 






​ 

جون​ 
نورت الاذاعه كلها بحضورك الجميل زيك​


----------



## just member (7 أكتوبر 2010)

حواركم كان اكتير ممتع يا احبائى مع مذيعتنا المتألقة روزى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويذيدكم دايما بنعمتة


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر جداً لتكريمكم ،

أشكرك يا روزى  ..


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حواركم كان اكتير ممتع يا احبائى مع مذيعتنا المتألقة روزى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويذيدكم دايما بنعمتة


 

ميرسي ليك يا جوجو

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> متشكر جداً لتكريمكم ،
> 
> أشكرك يا روزى  ..


 

شكرا ليك يا زاما

كنت منورني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*الللللللللللللللللله *
*حللللللللللللللللوين اووووووووووووووووووي*
*كنتو بجد منورررررررررررررين او مشعييييييييييييين هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر خاااااااااااااص*

*لصاحبة التصميمات الرائعة*

*




*

*وهي*

*بسم الصليب*






*بشكرك جدا يا حبيبتي علي تعبك معايا في كل مره*

*وحقيقي زوقك تحفه يا قمر*

*تسلم ايدك*

*



*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الللللللللللللللللله *
> 
> *حللللللللللللللللوين اووووووووووووووووووي*
> *كنتو بجد منورررررررررررررين او مشعييييييييييييين هههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه

منوره يا روكاااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> منوره يا روكاااااااااااااااا


*بنورك يا جميييييييل:yahoo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اشوفكم علي خير 

في حلقة جديد

وضيف جديد

في 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تصبحو علي خيرررررررر​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*منتظرين يا روزي الضحية الجديدة:t30:*
*ههههههههه*
*متابعين..*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههه

قريبا يا حبي


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا مع المميز​
> 
> جووووووووووو​
> عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك الروحية؟
> ...


_*شكرا يا  زوزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  وسورى على التاخيررررررررر*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا بقي يا جون دي اخر مره​
> 
> وجاوب كله مع بعضه عشان مش بشوفك بليل
> حاضر ​
> ...


 كلمتى ليهم   ناس كتير كويسة  ويارب تعيشو  فى فرح ع طول ودايما
يسوع  معاكم كلكم  ويفرح قلبكم


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*شكرا يا زوزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وسورى على التاخيررررررررر*_​


 

ولا يهمك يا باشا

منورنا في اي وقت


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> كلمتى ليهم ناس كتير كويسة ويارب تعيشو فى فرح ع طول ودايما
> يسوع معاكم كلكم ويفرح قلبكم


 

ميرسي ليك يا جون

كنت منورنا يا جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا جون
> 
> كنت منورنا يا جميل


نور الكهربا  يا  عسل :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

لالالالالالا نور جون


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انا لسا متجوزتش  هتخلينى خلفت ربنا يسمحيك 
يا  زوزااااااا
ال نور  جون ال
وبعدين  دا اسم
الكهربا  غاليه اليومين   دول


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

طيب يا كوبه

اصبر عليا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> طيب يا كوبه
> 
> اصبر عليا




*هي الناس كلها عندك كووبه
شوف شغلك ياواد يا جون
مش تستكتلها خد حقك :bomb:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف يا كوكو   هى عارفة ان المصيبه انى مش بقدر اكلمها
قولى انت اعمل  فيها ايه انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> عارف يا كوكو   هى عارفة ان المصيبه انى مش بقدر اكلمها
> قولى انت اعمل  فيها ايه انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*خلص عليها وريحنا
ولو مقدرتش ياحبي
اخووك موجود بيحب يخدم *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لو   هتقدر  اخدم يا كوكو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لو   هتقدر  اخدم يا كوكو


*
اقدر ياحبي طبعا
دي امنيتي من زمان
بس حلوه قوي 
النداله دي ياواد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههه*
*اتعامل بقى وابقى  طمنى عليك وخالى بالك  *
*لحسن تفجرك:bomb::bomb:*
*دى زوزا  :new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هي الناس كلها عندك كووبه*
> *شوف شغلك ياواد يا جون*
> 
> *مش تستكتلها خد حقك :bomb:*​


 
نعم نعم يا ولا يامايكل
يعني ايه 
 انت بتصلت جون 
علي روزي 
انت فاكرني انا مش واخده
بالي ولا ايه
ابعد عن روزي لحسن احاربك تاني
انت حر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههه*
> *اتعامل بقى وابقى  طمنى عليك وخالى بالك  *
> *لحسن تفجرك:bomb::bomb:*
> *دى زوزا  :new6::new6::new6:*​



*
بترميني في النار وتخلع انت
اصلي ياواد من يومك
ابقي اطمن عليا كل فتره
لحسن يحصل لي حاجه
دي نصه بس جباره برضه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> نعم نعم يا ولا يامايكل
> يعني ايه
> انت بتصلت جون
> علي روزي
> ...



*
بقوا اتنين ياواد يا جووووووون
حد عايز يدخل تاني قبل مانقفل
شكل الضحايا هيكونوا كتير النهرده
ربنا يزيد ويبارك*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بقوا اتنين ياواد يا جووووووون*
> *حد عايز يدخل تاني قبل مانقفل*
> *شكل الضحايا هيكونوا كتير النهرده*
> 
> *ربنا يزيد ويبارك*​


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
الحق نفسك وروح الشغل
قبل ما يكتروا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> الحق نفسك وروح الشغل
> قبل ما يكتروا



*هروح بليل يختي
وهريحك مني *​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هي الناس كلها عندك كووبه*
> *شوف شغلك ياواد يا جون*
> 
> *مش تستكتلها خد حقك :bomb:*​


 

هع هع هع

مش لما تاخده انت يا فالح

هش ياض:fun_lol:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> عارف يا كوكو هى عارفة ان المصيبه انى مش بقدر اكلمها
> قولى انت اعمل فيها ايه انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

ههههههههههه كبسه يا ميكي

ميرسي يا جوووووووون

اخجلتم تواضعنا ههههههه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خلص عليها وريحنا*​
> *ولو مقدرتش ياحبي*
> 
> *اخووك موجود بيحب يخدم *​


 

ههههههههه قبل ماتفكر ياض انت هتكون مطخوخ ومتقطع 100 حته

بس هه ههههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لو هتقدر اخدم يا كوكو


 
ههههههههه اخدم يا كوكو يلا

لقيتلك شغلانه ههههههههههه:boxing:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اقدر ياحبي طبعا*
> *دي امنيتي من زمان*
> *بس حلوه قوي *
> 
> *النداله دي ياواد*​


 

ههههههههه انت كوبه:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههه*
> *اتعامل بقى وابقى طمنى عليك وخالى بالك *
> ...


 

هههههههههه اينعم

خافوا بقي علي نفسكم مني

لاني مسلحه هههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> نعم نعم يا ولا يامايكل
> يعني ايه
> انت بتصلت جون
> علي روزي
> ...


 

حبيبتي يا نيتا

مش تخافي 

هفجره قريب ههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بترميني في النار وتخلع انت*
> *اصلي ياواد من يومك*
> *ابقي اطمن عليا كل فتره*
> *لحسن يحصل لي حاجه*
> ...


 

هع هع هع

يارب صبرني عشان خلاص ناويت افجره هههههههههه:boxing::bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هروح بليل يختي*
> 
> *وهريحك مني *​


 

هههههههههه يلا احسن بردو

ياريت تبيت هناك لمده شهر ههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*خلاص يا روزي مفيش امل*
*فجريه وخلاص:love34:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*ايه الحب ده كله
كلكم بتحبوني قوي كده
خلاص فجري وخلصي يا نصه
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بترميني في النار وتخلع انت*
> *اصلي ياواد من يومك*
> *ابقي اطمن عليا كل فتره*
> *لحسن يحصل لي حاجه*
> ...


* مقدرش اسيبك يا كبير    :t17::t17:  متواجد بس فى   متخفى :new6::new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بترميني في النار وتخلع انت*
> *اصلي ياواد من يومك*
> *ابقي اطمن عليا كل فتره*
> *لحسن يحصل لي حاجه*
> ...


 
*:new6:منا عارف علشان كدا خلعت منها ربنا على القوى يا  كوكو :new6::new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بقوا اتنين ياواد يا جووووووون*
> *حد عايز يدخل تاني قبل مانقفل*
> *شكل الضحايا هيكونوا كتير النهرده*
> 
> *ربنا يزيد ويبارك*​


 اشطة يا معلم اتكل على الله   واقلبها  وربنا معاك:new6::new6:
خد السلاح اهوه  واتكل يلااااااااا:bomb::bomb::bomb:
ربنا معاك:mus13::mus13:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *خلاص يا روزي مفيش امل*
> 
> 
> *فجريه وخلاص:love34:*​


 

ههههههههههه مش كده بردو

يلا بقي عشان نخلص هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه الحب ده كله​*
> *كلكم بتحبوني قوي كده*
> *خلاص فجري وخلصي يا نصه*​


 

هههههههه مليش مزاج دلوقتي:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم​ 

في حلقة جديدة​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 


​ 

انهارده بقي حلقة غير عادية​ 
وحلقة مميزة جدا جدا​ 
عشان انا اختارت ليكم ضيف متميز جدا​ 
ومنور المنتدي كله وشخصية معروفه ومحبوبه من الجميع​ 
ضيفي انهارده اللي هينور الاذاعه واللي هنستمتع معاه انهارده​ 
هو​ 

مديرنااااااااااا المتميز جدا ​ 

هو​ 



‏*Coptic Man*​ 



​ 
اهلا بيك معانا يا مينا​ 






​ 
بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل​ 
يلا يلا فاصل سريع ونرجع مع مينا​ 
يلا خد نفس عميق بقي هههههههه​ 






​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

_*منوووووووووووووووور يا   كبيرررررررررررر*_
_*اتوصى بقى  دا من الادارة ولا هتخافى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*منوووووووووووووووور يا كبيرررررررررررر*_
> 
> 
> _*اتوصى بقى دا من الادارة ولا هتخافى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


 

ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا هخاف من ايه يا حج:smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*اششششششششششششششطة البدلة الحمرا جااااااااااااات*
*ولا تخافي يا بت السلاحف الخضرا اللي هو احنا يعني وراكي*
*وهجمعلك كل الخضر هنا والرجل الاخضر وكل الناس الحلوة*
*وسلملي ع الاحمر بقا هههههههههههه*
*منووووووووووووووور يا كوبتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اششششششششششششششطة البدلة الحمرا جااااااااااااات*
> 
> *ولا تخافي يا بت السلاحف الخضرا اللي هو احنا يعني وراكي*
> *وهجمعلك كل الخضر هنا والرجل الاخضر وكل الناس الحلوة*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يلا همتك يا روكا معانا ههههههههههه:boxing:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*منووووووووووووور يا كوبتك*

*ربنا معاك*

*ويلا يا روزي عاوزين همتك*

*وهنساعدك برضه ... لازم نقوم بالواجب*

*هههههههههه*
*:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يلا همتك يا روكا معانا ههههههههههه:boxing:


*:bud::bud::bud::bud:
يلا يا بت وانا معااااااااااااكي قوليلي نعمل ايييييييييييييه وانا في الخدمة
ده بررررررررررررررضه كوبتك :999:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اششششششششششششششطة البدلة الحمرا جااااااااااااات*
> 
> *ولا تخافي يا بت السلاحف الخضرا اللي هو احنا يعني وراكي*
> *وهجمعلك كل الخضر هنا والرجل الاخضر وكل الناس الحلوة*
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كدا  ولعت اشطه عليكى يا روكاااااااااااااا
والله   هتوحشينى   لما تبقى   ازرق بشرطة :new6::new6::new6:
هبقى اسائل عليكى


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *منووووووووووووور يا كوبتك*​
> 
> *ربنا معاك*​
> *ويلا يا روزي عاوزين همتك*​
> ...


 
هههههههههه اوك يا حبي

منورة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كدا  ولعت اشطه عليكى يا روكاااااااااااااا
> والله   هتوحشينى   لما تبقى   ازرق بشرطة :new6::new6::new6:
> هبقى اسائل عليكى


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه يا بني واحنا برضه بيهشنا يعني*
*ده انا بحب اللون الازرق اووووووووووووي هههههههه*
*وما بالك بقا لما يبقا بشريطة بموووووووووووووت في الشريطة*
*ويا سلااااااااام لو الشريطة دي فيونكة اللللللللللله عليها*
*غالبا انت كده بتتكلم ع هدية عيد ميلادي*
*لا مش عاجباني رجعها بقا وهات خقها:new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه  ربنا  على المفترى  
ربنا معاك يا  كوبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه  ربنا  على المفترى
> ربنا معاك يا  كوبتك


*انت بتدعي عليا يا جووووووووووووون:boxing::boxing:*
*ولا شكلك خاااااااااااااايف ها خااااااااااااااايف:smil15:*
*ده كوبتك يعني مش حد غرررررررررريب:fun_lol:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انت بتدعي عليا يا جووووووووووووون:boxing::boxing:*
> 
> *ولا شكلك خاااااااااااااايف ها خااااااااااااااايف:smil15:*
> *ده كوبتك يعني مش حد غرررررررررريب:fun_lol:*​




_*:new6::new6::new6::new6:*_
_*لا مس  خايف  بس  الافترى   حرام  *_
_*وبعدين انتى بتسخنى علشان   مينا كوبتك    عيب  داحتى راجل  طيب*_
_*:smil15::smil15::smil15:*_
_* وفين  صاحبت المتفجرات:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:قصدى الاذاعة :t17::t17:*_
_*استخبت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*:new6::new6::new6::new6:*_
> _*لا مس  خايف  بس  الافترى   حرام  *_
> _*وبعدين انتى بتسخنى علشان   مينا كوبتك    عيب  داحتى راجل  طيب*_
> _*:smil15::smil15::smil15:*_
> ...



*يا عم هو حد جاب سيرة الافتري ولا اي حاجة مني دي؟؟*
*ع العموم انتي اللي قولت انك مفتري:smil15:*
*ولا سخنت ولا حتي جيت جنبك يا عم*
*هتلاقيها بتنادي ع كوبتك:fun_lol:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه  لا والله  تيب عاوزا حاجة :crazy_pil
تلاقيه بيموت  دلوقتى يا عينى:new6::new6:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يجيبك بالسلامه يا مووووووووون


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههه  لا والله  تيب عاوزا حاجة :crazy_pil
> تلاقيه بيموت  دلوقتى يا عينى:new6::new6:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يجيبك بالسلامه يا مووووووووون


*ااااااااااااااه*
*نو بعد الشر *
*ايه السواد اللي جواك ده يا جون*
*عايز تموت الواد وهو في ربيع عمره*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*تعالي يا كوبتك شوف جون بيقول عنك اييييييييييه:new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ااااااااااااااه*
> 
> *نو بعد الشر *
> *ايه السواد اللي جواك ده يا جون*
> ...


* :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:*
*دانا برضو    على اساس  ان انا   اللى  كانت هجيب السلاحف الخضرا *
*بطلو  بقى السواد اللى  جواكم   علشان الراجل  احمر   اهلوى  يعنى وانتى تبع *
*الاتحاد*
*يالهوى   نضفو  قلوبكم  شويه بقى :smil15::smil15::smil15:*
*اجرى استخبى بقى  يلااااااااا:t17::t17:  شطورة:new6::new6:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 أكتوبر 2010)

منووووووووووووور يا كوبتك
ربنا معاك قصدي مع روزي
ويلا يا روزي عاوزين همتك
اوعي تصعبي الاسئله لحسن توحشينا خالص
انتي بتلعبي مع الاحمر ههههههههههه قصدي مع الاداره


ربنا معاكي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:*
> *دانا برضو    على اساس  ان انا   اللى  كانت هجيب السلاحف الخضرا *
> *بطلو  بقى السواد اللى  جواكم   علشان الراجل  احمر   اهلوى  يعنى وانتى تبع *
> *الاتحاد*
> ...


*ايوة اظهر وبان عليك الامان*
*عايز تقول انك زملكااااااااااااااوي وبتكره اللون الاحمر*
*صححححح قوووووووووووووول صصصصصصصصصصصح*
*الحمد الله بحب اللون الاحمر جداااااااااااااااااااااا:smil15:*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ارق شخصية بالمنتدى هى الاخت العزيزة امة واكتر شخص يشارك بموضعات هامة البهنسى


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة اظهر وبان عليك الامان*
> 
> *عايز تقول انك زملكااااااااااااااوي وبتكره اللون الاحمر*
> *صححححح قوووووووووووووول صصصصصصصصصصصح*
> *الحمد الله بحب اللون الاحمر جداااااااااااااااااااااا:smil15:*​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
مكنتش اعرف انك بتخاف اوى كدا
خلاص كوبتك  قلبه ابيض:smil15::smil15:  زملكاوى   يعنى
وانا  دمى احمر  زى الادارة:new6:
ههههههههههههههههههههه 
وانتى بقى  تبع مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> مكنتش اعرف انك بتخاف اوى كدا
> خلاص كوبتك  قلبه ابيض:smil15::smil15:  زملكاوى   يعنى
> وانا  دمى احمر  زى الادارة:new6:
> ...


نخاف ايه يا عم الحج
*احنا برضه خلفاء الدهشانة:fun_lol:*
*طبعا قلبه ابيض حد يقدر يتكلم ويقول غير كده*
*ياريت كل الناس زييه مش زيك كده قلبك اسسسسسود ومليان حقد*
*طبعا نفسك في اللون الاحمر وانت يا عيني اخضر لسه مورور :smil15:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*منوره الاذاعه كلها ياحبي
بجد يا نصه عرفتي تختاري
ومتابع الحلقه الجميله دي
منوووووووور يا كوبتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا سريعا

مع

مينا

في البداية احب اننا نتعرف عليك اكتر

السن

المؤهل الدراسي

الوظيفة

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبالك؟

ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟

ماهي احب الالوان لقلبك؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

عايزه اعرف من هو مينا في سطور قليلة جدا؟

يلا يا باشا ولنا عوده​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها ياحبي​*
> *بجد يا نصه عرفتي تختاري*
> *ومتابع الحلقه الجميله دي*
> 
> *منوووووووور يا كوبتك*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

منور الاذاعه


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مينا هرب يا جماعه 
بس هتروح منا فين يا كوبتك 
متخافش هنعرف نوصلك وانت عارف ههههههههه

هخلي الاسئله بعدين 
ليا عوده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*حظك حلو يا مينا
وقعت في شر اتنين
روزي وميرووو
ربنا يكون معاك يابني*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة اظهر وبان عليك الامان*
> *عايز تقول انك زملكااااااااااااااوي وبتكره اللون الاحمر*
> *صححححح قوووووووووووووول صصصصصصصصصصصح*
> *الحمد الله بحب اللون الاحمر جداااااااااااااااااااااا:smil15:*​


*هو كوبتك زملكاوى

انا بقا اهلاوى

و بلاش يا روكا تكرهى الزمالك

دا الاهلى والزمالك وطن واحد 

وقلب واحد

وسته واحد 

وتلاته واحد:new6::smil15:

بس منور يا كوبتك

ربنا معاك

ويوعد فريقك ولو ببطوله
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *هو كوبتك زملكاوى
> 
> انا بقا اهلاوى
> 
> ...


*وانا ايش دراني يا بني*
*هو لونه احمر وانا اخضر غلبان:love34:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> مينا هرب يا جماعه
> بس هتروح منا فين يا كوبتك
> متخافش هنعرف نوصلك وانت عارف ههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه

يلا يا قمر في انتظارك بقي ظبطينا ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حظك حلو يا مينا*
> *وقعت في شر اتنين*
> *روزي وميرووو*
> *ربنا يكون معاك يابني*


 

هههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

وما زلناااااااااااااا في انتظار

كوبتك


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حظك حلو يا مينا
> وقعت في شر اتنين
> روزي وميرووو
> ربنا يكون معاك يابني*


ماااايكل داخل يهدي ينفوس
طيب ما تيجي تنضم لينا وهنظبطك متقلقش


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ماااايكل داخل يهدي ينفوس
> طيب ما تيجي تنضم لينا وهنظبطك متقلقش


 

ههههههههههه لو ميكي انضم

يبقي الله يرحمك يا كوبتك هههههههههه:new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*بت يا روزي*
*احنا نجمع الخضر والصفر ونهجم ع الحمر هع هع هع هع هع*
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بت يا روزي*
> 
> *احنا نجمع الخضر والصفر ونهجم ع الحمر هع هع هع هع هع*​


 

هههههههههههه طيب تمام:new6:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*هو كووووبتك اللى هنا :fun_lol:
طب أصبروا لما يدخل هربته الراجل من قبل مايدخل
هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هو كووووبتك اللى هنا :fun_lol:*
> 
> *طب أصبروا لما يدخل هربته الراجل من قبل مايدخل*
> 
> *هههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بت يا روزي*
> 
> *احنا نجمع الخضر والصفر ونهجم ع الحمر هع هع هع هع هع*​


 اهوووووووووووووووووووووووه  شوفتو بقى مين اللى بيخبط    فى  كوبتك  عاوز  
شهود انا  على الحكايه دى
اى خدعة يا روكاااااا:new6::new6::smil15::smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه طيب تمام:new6:


*هههههههههه يلا يا بنتي ننزل بالخطة دي:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اهوووووووووووووووووووووووه  شوفتو بقى مين اللى بيخبط    فى  كوبتك  عاوز
> شهود انا  على الحكايه دى
> اى خدعة يا روكاااااا:new6::new6::smil15::smil15:


*يا جون ده عشان نحوش عنه ابو شريطة*
*ماهو الكل بيصدق لما يشوفو الاحمر موجود يا عيني بيهجمو عليه:fun_lol:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا جون ده عشان نحوش عنه ابو شريطة*
> 
> *ماهو الكل بيصدق لما يشوفو الاحمر موجود يا عيني بيهجمو عليه:fun_lol:*​


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6: 
نو كومنت :smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الون الاحمر  ظهر  هرووووووووووووووووووووب  :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:   روكا اختفت


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم​
> 
> 
> في حلقة جديدة​
> ...


 
اهلا بيكي يا روزي 

ويشرفني انضمامي لاذاعة المنتدي ولو اني مش متابع ليها اوي لان وقتي قليل للاسف

بس موضوع جميل وله شعبية ويشرفني كتير ترشيحي للانضمام ليكم

واخدت نفس عميق اهوا


ايه انا هغطس ولا ايه في الموضوع  ؟ :new6:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> نو كومنت :smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشي ياعم الكومنت:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> الون الاحمر  ظهر  هرووووووووووووووووووووب  :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:   روكا اختفت


*لا ياعم مش انا اللي اهررررررررررررب*
*انا اهو موجودة:boxing:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*منوووووووووووووووور يا كبيرررررررررررر*_
> 
> 
> _*اتوصى بقى دا من الادارة ولا هتخافى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


 
بووووجودك يا جوووون

انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون يا مان

وايه ده بقي هي الادارة بتخوق الايام دي .. ؟! :fun_lol:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> واخدت نفس عميق اهوا
> 
> 
> ايه انا هغطس ولا ايه في الموضوع  ؟ :new6:


*فين ياعم النفس بتاعك*
*مش شوووووووووووفناه يعني*
*بتضحك علينا من اولها يعني*
*ولا عشان احمريكا يعني*
*لالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش هينفع كده*
*الناس جاية من دول العالم*
*عشان تشوفك وانت بتضحك علينا كده*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

كوبتك مااااااااااااااااان 
يا ميت نهار ويلكموز يا فندمز
منور الاذاعة والله يقويك 
​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا هخاف من ايه يا حج:smil15:


 
منا بقول كدا برضه حتي انا بطلت اعض من زمان :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:t17:





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اششششششششششششششطة البدلة الحمرا جااااااااااااات*
> 
> *ولا تخافي يا بت السلاحف الخضرا اللي هو احنا يعني وراكي*
> *وهجمعلك كل الخضر هنا والرجل الاخضر وكل الناس الحلوة*
> ...


 
اممممم

بتعملوا تجماعات في المنتدي يعني حاجة جميلة :11azy:

وعماتا جمعي السلاحف الخضر براحتك والراجل الاخض كمان ونحن لها بعون الله :gun:

وتعالي سلمي انتي بنفسك عالاحمر بلاش تزحلقي حد تاني

خصوصا انك عارفة طبعا اني الادارة دميقراطية جدا عالاخر :t32:

ولو عندك اعتراض نحب نسمعه :nunu0000:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *منووووووووووووور يا كوبتك*​
> 
> *ربنا معاك*​
> *ويلا يا روزي عاوزين همتك*​
> ...


 
بوجودك يا كاترين شكرا

وبلاش تقوموا بالواجب اوي :new2:

مش عاوزكم تتعبوا 

وخدي لبالك النهارده ليك بكرة عليك :act31:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:bud::bud::bud::bud:*
> 
> *يلا يا بت وانا معااااااااااااكي قوليلي نعمل ايييييييييييييه وانا في الخدمة*
> *ده بررررررررررررررضه كوبتك :999:*​


 
هو كوبتك اللي بيتشال ده ولا ايه بس علشان ابقي فاهم :new6:

ياروكا خافي علي نفسك 

في عضوية شكلها النهارده مش هتبيت خضراء :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كدا ولعت اشطه عليكى يا روكاااااااااااااا
> والله هتوحشينى لما تبقى ازرق بشرطة :new6::new6::new6:
> هبقى اسائل عليكى


 

جميل شعورك يا جون ما تنساش بقي تجبلها عيش وحلاوة :smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> بووووجودك يا جوووون
> 
> انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون يا مان
> 
> وايه ده بقي هي الادارة بتخوق الايام دي .. ؟! :fun_lol:


:new6::new6::new6:   طول عمرها يا  كبير  :t17::t17:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ايه يا بني واحنا برضه بيهشنا يعني*
> *ده انا بحب اللون الازرق اووووووووووووي هههههههه*
> ...


 
لا للاسف لسه مضفناش الفيونكة دي

تنفع شرطة سوداء وبس حاجة كلاسيك كدا 

:new6:​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه ربنا على المفترى
> ربنا معاك يا كوبتك


 
ههههههههه

انا خوفت من قبل ما ابدا ما ينفعش الكلام ده

مفيش حلفاء هنا ولا ايه ؟

يعني كدا مليش الا لوحة تحكم الادارة :smil15:

وبعدين انتا قصدك مين اللي مفتري بالضبط يا جون روكا ؟

لا لا برضه تقول عليها الكلام ده وعالعام كدا

بس هي طيبة سكتت جدعه يا روكا 

ولا تفتكر مش عارفة ترد عليك مثلا

لا هي اكيد طيبة :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انت بتدعي عليا يا جووووووووووووون:boxing::boxing:*
> 
> *ولا شكلك خاااااااااااااايف ها خااااااااااااااايف:smil15:*
> *ده كوبتك يعني مش حد غرررررررررريب:fun_lol:*​


 
لا مش خايف ده كان بيقول عليكي انتي انك خايفة ومفترية وحاجات كتير كدا

واللهم بلغت فاشهد مش عارف ليه مستقصدك

بس انا عماتا فهمته انك طيبة وملكيش في الكلام ده 

وطبعا كوبتك مش غريب منكم واليكم 

رشحوني الدورة القادمة بقي انا من الشعب :t17:


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> جميل شعورك يا جون ما تنساش بقي تجبلها عيش وحلاوة :smil15:


 الحلاوة غاليه   :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*:new6::new6::new6::new6:*_
> _*لا مس خايف بس الافترى حرام *_
> _*وبعدين انتى بتسخنى علشان مينا كوبتك عيب داحتى راجل طيب*_
> _*:smil15::smil15::smil15:*_
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك للغلابة اللي زيي ياجون

اه راجل طيب انا والنبي لتقولهم الكلام ده :new6:

وبلاش موضوع المتفجرات ده بدال ما يحصل غزو للموضوع مش ناقصين تفتيشات من الامم المتحدة :shutup22:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا عم هو حد جاب سيرة الافتري ولا اي حاجة مني دي؟؟*
> 
> *ع العموم انتي اللي قولت انك مفتري:smil15:*
> *ولا سخنت ولا حتي جيت جنبك يا عم*
> *هتلاقيها بتنادي ع كوبتك:fun_lol:*​


 
حصل كانت بتنادي عليا واديني لبيت النداء


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لا والله تيب عاوزا حاجة :crazy_pil
> تلاقيه بيموت دلوقتى يا عينى:new6::new6:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يجيبك بالسلامه يا مووووووووون


 
لا نموت ايه بس يا عم جون فشر احنا صعايدة 

ميموتناش المواضيع يموتنا حاجات تانية مش ها اقولك عليها :new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> :t17:
> 
> اممممم
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياعم بجمعلك الناس اللي بتحبهم وبتحبك*
*غلط في كده يا جدعاااااااااااااااان*
*ايووووووووووووووه عليك يا جدع*
*عشان نعملو احلي واجب:fun_lol:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:bomb:





Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> انا خوفت من قبل ما ابدا ما ينفعش الكلام ده
> 
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:
قلبك ابيض يا  كبير احنا  حبيبك  برضو  وعاوزين نجيبك المظاهرة علشان تشوف الحب على اصوله  
:smil15::smil15::smil15:
روكا     دى  قويه ومفتر يه يا راجل  والحجة روزى كمان    معاها متفجرات  يعنى تجاوب  وبسرعة لحسن تفرج المنتدى:bomb::bomb: 
اخلع يا معلم   دول مفتريين:new6::new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> هو كوبتك اللي بيتشال ده ولا ايه بس علشان ابقي فاهم :new6:
> 
> ياروكا خافي علي نفسك
> 
> في عضوية شكلها النهارده مش هتبيت خضراء :fun_lol:


*يا عم فداك يا عم*
*مليووووووووووووون عضوية خضرا:new6:*
*وبعدين احنا مش بنخاااااااااااااااااف*
*ده حتي فرق حرف بيني وبين الزعيم:smil15:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ااااااااااااااه*
> 
> *نو بعد الشر *
> *ايه السواد اللي جواك ده يا جون*
> ...


 
اه يا ريت تقوليله يا حجه روكا اننا لسه في ربيع العمر 

ولو اني حاليا دخلت علي شتاء العمر بس مش مهم 

بس اعتقد ان جون مكنش يقصد الكلام ده متولعهاش ياروكا :fun_lol:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا للاسف لسه مضفناش الفيونكة دي
> 
> تنفع شرطة سوداء وبس حاجة كلاسيك كدا
> 
> :new6:​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*هتتضاف يا كوبتك*
*وع اييييييييييييييييييييييييدي:new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا نموت ايه بس يا عم جون فشر احنا صعايدة
> 
> ميموتناش المواضيع يموتنا حاجات تانية مش ها اقولك عليها :new6:


مهى معروفة عل  فكرة  يا عم على العموم مكنش  قصدى انك تموت بعد الشر عليك  انا كان قصدى العيال  دى جايبه فى سيرتك علشان كدا هتموت  فهمتنى اوع تفهمنى  صح :smil15::smil15:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:*
> *دانا برضو على اساس ان انا اللى كانت هجيب السلاحف الخضرا *
> *بطلو بقى السواد اللى جواكم علشان الراجل احمر اهلوى يعنى وانتى تبع *
> *الاتحاد*
> ...


 
لالا لحد هنا واستوب يا جون 

انا اسمي باللون الاحمر اه بس انا زملكاوي اصيل رغم الهزائم الشنيعة اللي بيمر بيها المنتخب مازلت متمسك بيه ومنتظر المعجزة

فبلاش نخبط في الحلال ونطلع الاهلي والزمالك من الموضوع حقن للدماء :new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> انا خوفت من قبل ما ابدا ما ينفعش الكلام ده
> 
> ...


*ايوة انا مظلووووووووووووووومة اه يااااااااااني*
*ياللي مش ليكي ضهر ولا حتي اي حاجة:fun_oops:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا مش خايف ده كان بيقول عليكي انتي انك خايفة ومفترية وحاجات كتير كدا
> 
> واللهم بلغت فاشهد مش عارف ليه مستقصدك
> 
> ...


*ايوة انت اللي مظبطنا واللي موكلنا*
*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:flowers:
الرمز يا ريس هتخليه ايه انشاء الله
الفنجان:t17:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ربنا يخليك للغلابة اللي زيي ياجون
> 
> اه راجل طيب انا والنبي لتقولهم الكلام ده :new6:
> 
> وبلاش موضوع المتفجرات ده بدال ما يحصل غزو للموضوع مش ناقصين تفتيشات من الامم المتحدة :shutup22:


:new6::new6:
قريب يا  كوتش    اطمن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> حصل كانت بتنادي عليا واديني لبيت النداء


*لبيته فين يعني:smil15:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> منووووووووووووور يا كوبتك
> 
> ربنا معاك قصدي مع روزي
> ويلا يا روزي عاوزين همتك
> ...


 
الموضوع منور بوجودك الجميل يا جوفاني


بس ياتري ربنا مع روزي علشان انا كوبتك ؟ ولا علشان من الادارة ؟ :new6:

حددي موقفك ولو اني الجملة الاخيرة حددته بس نتاكد برضه ربنا ميرضاش بالظلم

وبتوصيها كمان عليا اممممم

شكرا ربنا هيكون مع روزي وجوفاني بقي :smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> احنا صعايدة



*اشششششششششطة اوعي وشك*
*لقيت ضهههههههههههههههههههر*
*بس يا جون خلاص بقا انا وكوبتك صعايدة زي بعض بقا:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لالا لحد هنا واستوب يا جون
> 
> انا اسمي باللون الاحمر اه بس انا زملكاوي اصيل رغم الهزائم الشنيعة اللي بيمر بيها المنتخب مازلت متمسك بيه ومنتظر المعجزة
> 
> فبلاش نخبط في الحلال ونطلع الاهلي والزمالك من الموضوع حقن للدماء :new6:


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلعت زملكاوى  :new6::new6::new6:   حبيب  قلبى 
استنى بقى على رزقك  انا هجيبلك شويه اسائلة    حبيبى يا بومنا


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة اظهر وبان عليك الامان*
> 
> *عايز تقول انك زملكااااااااااااااوي وبتكره اللون الاحمر*
> *صححححح قوووووووووووووول صصصصصصصصصصصح*
> *الحمد الله بحب اللون الاحمر جداااااااااااااااااااااا:smil15:*​


 
لا اركني كدا يا روكا

لو زمالك بقي يبقي من الحلفاء :new6:

وانتي بتحبي اللون الاحمر كلون ولا نادي 

علشان احدد موقفك اعداء ولا حلفاء ولو اني شكلك يدي علي اعداء 

انتي من كارهي النظام مش كدا

هنادي السياف :smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :bomb:
> :new6::new6::new6:
> قلبك ابيض يا  كبير احنا  حبيبك  برضو  وعاوزين نجيبك المظاهرة علشان تشوف الحب على اصوله
> :smil15::smil15::smil15:
> ...


*ايوة الاعتراف بالحق فضيييييييييييييييييحة:smil15:*
*وبعدين براحتي افتري براااااااااااااااحتي:smil15:*
*وخلاص بقا احنا صعايدة زي بعض:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه يا ريت تقوليله يا حجه روكا اننا لسه في ربيع العمر
> 
> ولو اني حاليا دخلت علي شتاء العمر بس مش مهم
> 
> بس اعتقد ان جون مكنش يقصد الكلام ده متولعهاش ياروكا :fun_lol:


*ههههههههههههه*
*اه دخلت ومش ليك نفس تدخل ولا ايه*
*بص يا كوبتك ربنا العالم بالنيات بقا:new6:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> مكنتش اعرف انك بتخاف اوى كدا
> خلاص كوبتك قلبه ابيض:smil15::smil15: زملكاوى يعنى
> وانا دمى احمر زى الادارة:new6:
> ...


 
صدقت في دي

قلبي ابيض انا وزملكاوي كمان

ايوه كدا انتا صحبي وحبيبي وكفاءة يا جون من طرف اخوك ... كوبتك طبعا :flowers:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> زملكاوي اصيل


*جبتش حاجة من عندي:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا اركني كدا يا روكا
> 
> لو زمالك بقي يبقي من الحلفاء :new6:
> 
> ...


*يا باشا بحب الاحمر والاحمر بيحبني هههههههههههههه:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> صدقتي في دي
> 
> قلبي ابيض انا وزملكاوي كمان
> 
> ايوه كدا انتي كفاءة  يا روكا :flowers:


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*الله يخليك بس ركز انت بترد ع مين :new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة الاعتراف بالحق فضيييييييييييييييييحة:smil15:*
> 
> *وبعدين براحتي افتري براااااااااااااااحتي:smil15:*
> *وخلاص بقا احنا صعايدة زي بعض:smil15:*​


:new6::new6::new6:
ليه هو مش  صعيدى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*فاصل اعلاني*

*




*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> ليه هو مش  صعيدى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:


*صعيدي يا بني صمييييييييييييييييييييييييييم:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> *فاصل اعلاني*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*الله علييييييييييييييييك يا كوبتك*
*شوفت التغيير ده قبل كده*
*اكيد الاحمريكا يختلف عن الاخرون*
*اقفل الموضوع بقا عشان التميييييييييييز يبان:new6:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه كلها ياحبي​*
> *بجد يا نصه عرفتي تختاري*
> *ومتابع الحلقه الجميله دي*
> 
> *منوووووووور يا كوبتك*​


 
ربنا يخليك يا باشا

والنور نورك يامان

وتابع معانا انتا من الحلفاء احسن هنا الناس ناوية تقطعني مش عارف ليه ..!

مع انك عارف اخوك في حاله لا بيهش ولا بينش  :new6:


----------



## magedrn (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بس الكبير وصل يا جدعان 
سلام كبير اووووووووووووووووووووى للمدير 
وسمع هس 
اتوصى بقى يا روزى يا حبيب الكل 
منور يا كبير


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> عدنااااااااااااااا سريعا​
> 
> مع​
> مينا​
> في البداية احب اننا نتعرف عليك اكتر​


- خدي راحتك ياروزي يعني مش لازم سريعا اوي 

انا قاعد معاكم :fun_lol:

واحب اسلم عليكي وعلي السادة المشاهدون او المستمعون

وليا سؤالين :-

 - الاول وده الاهم  -

- هاخد كام علي الحلقة دي ؟

- التاني وده الاقل اهمية

-  هطلع علي قناة ايه بالضبط ؟

 علشان الاولاد بس يشوفوني  :closedeye

معلش بس لازم نتنور يعني في بداية الحلقة
 :new6:​ 




> السن


 
24 سنة  و 10 شهور​ 



> المؤهل الدراسي


 
بكارليوس خدمة اجتماعية 
يعني اخصائي اجتماعي قد الدنيا
يعني من الناس اللي مش بتلاقي شغل 
يعني الشهادة بنعلقها جوه الدولاب 

:new6:​ 



> الوظيفة


 
- عندي محل ميكب وبرفانات وهدايا وساعات وكل حاجة عايزانها واللي هيجي ومعاه نسخة برينت سكرين من الموضوع ملهوش تخفيض برضه :t3:​ 



> تاريخ الميلاد


 
- لا ده سر علشان مش بحب اكلف حد يجبلي هدايا

يعني مش ها اقولك 20/ 1 / 86 

فمتحاوليش :new6:​ 



> مكان الميلاد


 
- في بيتنا  :36_1_66:​ 



> البرج


 
- برج الجدي​ 



> كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟


 
5 افراد وكلهم قريبين الحمد لله
لو قربوا اكتر من كدا هفطس وابقي شهيد العائلة :new6: ​ 



> كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟


 
طولي 173 سنتمر

وزني يتراوح من 75 ل 85 كيلو جرام

مش فاكر بالضبط ..!

بس ايه حكاية الطول والوزن دي هياخدوني في الجيش تاني :t32:​ 



> ماهي احب الاكلات بالنسبالك؟


 
- الاكلات البحرية بكل انواعها 

خصوصا السمك البلطي والجمبري​ 



> ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟


 
- النسكافيه و القهوة العادية ​ 



> ماهي احب الالوان لقلبك؟


 
- اللون الازرق بدرجاته والاسود والرمادي

منتهي التفائل اللي في الدنيا :shutup22:​ 



> ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟


 
- بحب المانجو جدااااا​ 



> عايزه اعرف من هو مينا في سطور قليلة جدا؟


 
- انسان بسيط جدا واعشق الضحك والهزار وبحب اعيش حياتي في هدوء لا اغضب احد ولا احد يغضبني واعامل الجميع مثلما احب ان يعاملوني واكثر حاجة اكرهه اني حد يكون زعلان مني او اضايقه سواء بقصد او من غير قصد​ 




> يلا يا باشا ولنا عوده


 

 - تنوري يا روزي واتمني اكون جوبت علي الاسئلة كويس

وعلي فكرة انا حددت بحب اشرب ايه واكل ايه واخدة بالك انتي

يعني بعد الكلام ده كله جعت اولا وريقي نشف ثانيا 

:fun_lol:​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> مينا هرب يا جماعه
> بس هتروح منا فين يا كوبتك
> متخافش هنعرف نوصلك وانت عارف ههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
بالذات انتي اكيد هتعرفي توصلي يا ميرو :new6:
وبعدين هو انا اتكلمت ده انا اول ما قالتلي روزي اخدت اول تاكسي وجيت علي طول انتي عارفة بقي الليموزين بتاعتي بتتصلح ليها 3 سنين 

واسئلة ليه بس وتتعبي نفسك في اوي وقت ممكن نتكلم واقولك علي اللي عايزة تعرفيه وربنا امر بالستر :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حظك حلو يا مينا*
> *وقعت في شر اتنين*
> *روزي وميرووو*
> *ربنا يكون معاك يابني*


 
انتا بتقولي الكلام ده وتخلع

لا لا متقفناش علي كدا

واصحاب وكمان كنا ( بيلد ) لا مكنتش متوقع منك كدا خالص

بدال ما تزعقلهم ولا حاجة  :new2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*وعندك عصييييييييير مانجو وصلللللللللحه





واحلي سندوتش جمبررررررررري





بس كده يا كوبتك تؤمررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *هو كوبتك زملكاوى*​
> 
> _*انا بقا اهلاوى*_​
> _*و بلاش يا روكا تكرهى الزمالك*_​
> ...


 

اه ده انتا بتتريق بقي عالزمالك يامون

دي حاجة جميلة خصوصا اننا فعلا قلبي ابيض ( وانا مش عارف ايه مصدر الاشاعة المغرضة دي مين

وبعدين ياما اخدنا بطولات 

لازم نسيب الاهلي ياخد شوية كام بطولة حتي علي نفسه :smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> *فاصل اعلاني*​
> 
> 
> *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش  حد فى الدورى  مقدرش عليكم  :new6::new6::new6::new6: 
وبالذات العيال المفتريه بتاعت الاهلى :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وما زلناااااااااااااا في انتظار
> 
> كوبتك


 

كوبتك جه اهوا :t17:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لو ميكي انضم
> 
> يبقي الله يرحمك يا كوبتك هههههههههه:new6:


 
لا لا لا ميكي صحبي 

انتوا بتقولوا ايه :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بت يا روزي*
> 
> *احنا نجمع الخضر والصفر ونهجم ع الحمر هع هع هع هع هع*​


 
متاكدة من الكلام ده يا روكا :t32:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هو كووووبتك اللى هنا :fun_lol:*
> 
> *طب أصبروا لما يدخل هربته الراجل من قبل مايدخل*
> 
> *هههههه*​


 
اه شوفتي بقي :new6:

اصيلة يا مرمورة انا بقول انك انتي اللي ليا

:36_3_11:​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اهوووووووووووووووووووووووه شوفتو بقى مين اللى بيخبط فى كوبتك عاوز
> شهود انا على الحكايه دى
> اى خدعة يا روكاااااا:new6::new6::smil15::smil15:


 
اه اخدت بالي انا يا جون :boxing:

كدا مش محتاج شهود  :bomb:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا جون ده عشان نحوش عنه ابو شريطة*
> 
> *ماهو الكل بيصدق لما يشوفو الاحمر موجود يا عيني بيهجمو عليه:fun_lol:*​


 
أفهم من كدا اني العضويات الحمراء بقيت مستهدفة :t3:

الكلام ده خطير جداا :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فين ياعم النفس بتاعك*
> 
> *مش شوووووووووووفناه يعني*
> *بتضحك علينا من اولها يعني*
> ...


 
طيب والنفس الواضح هيبقي ازاي يعني ومنك نستفيد

خدي نفس كدا يا روكا وورينا :new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه اخدت بالي انا يا جون :boxing:
> 
> كدا مش محتاج شهود :bomb:


 اتعامل بقى يا  كبير  عاوزين نشوف   لوحة  تحكم الكبيرررررررررررر
الالوان  تطلع  دلوقتى:new6::new6::new6::new6:
خد حقك منها  :act23::act23::act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> أفهم من كدا اني العضويات الحمراء بقيت مستهدفة :t3:
> 
> الكلام ده خطير جداا :new6:


خالى بالك فى رصاصه  جايه من هناك:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مينا فى الاذاعه وانا اقول الدوشه الى فى المنتدى دى جايه منين:new6:
منور يا موووووووووون 

 ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اهلا بيكي يا روزي ​
> 
> ويشرفني انضمامي لاذاعة المنتدي ولو اني مش متابع ليها اوي لان وقتي قليل للاسف​
> بس موضوع جميل وله شعبية ويشرفني كتير ترشيحي للانضمام ليكم​
> ...


 
ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مفيش غطس

بس في اسئلة زي المطر هههههههههه30:

نورت يا مينا بجد وميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> منا بقول كدا برضه حتي انا بطلت اعض من زمان :new6:


 

ههههههههههه:99:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> بوجودك يا كاترين شكرا
> 
> وبلاش تقوموا بالواجب اوي :new2:
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا هي سبقتك يا كوبتك مش تقلق:heat:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> الموضوع منور بوجودك الجميل يا جوفاني
> 
> 
> بس ياتري ربنا مع روزي علشان انا كوبتك ؟ ولا علشان من الادارة ؟ :new6:
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه

ربنا مع الجميع يا باشا

بس واضح انها خايفه عليا وعلي الموضوع ههههههههههه

بس هصعب الاسئلة بقي هه ههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> *فاصل اعلاني*​
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يا جاااااااااااامد


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> بس الكبير وصل يا جدعان
> سلام كبير اووووووووووووووووووووى للمدير
> وسمع هس
> اتوصى بقى يا روزى يا حبيب الكل
> منور يا كبير


 

ههههههههههه اكيد يا ماجد

نورت يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> - خدي راحتك ياروزي يعني مش لازم سريعا اوي ​
> 
> انا قاعد معاكم :fun_lol:​
> واحب اسلم عليكي وعلي السادة المشاهدون او المستمعون​
> ...


 

ههههههههه

من الاخر عايز تاخد فلوس

لالالالالالالا ده مجاني بقي ههههههههه

وهتطلع في قناة منتدي الكنيسة حصري جدا :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> بالذات انتي اكيد هتعرفي توصلي يا ميرو :new6:
> وبعدين هو انا اتكلمت ده انا اول ما قالتلي روزي اخدت اول تاكسي وجيت علي طول انتي عارفة بقي الليموزين بتاعتي بتتصلح ليها 3 سنين
> 
> واسئلة ليه بس وتتعبي نفسك في اوي وقت ممكن نتكلم واقولك علي اللي عايزة تعرفيه وربنا امر بالستر :fun_lol:


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا خليها تاخد راحتها يا كوبتك:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> كوبتك جه اهوا :t17:


 

ههههههههه نورت يا باشا:crazy_pil


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا لا لا ميكي صحبي
> 
> انتوا بتقولوا ايه :fun_lol:


 

هههههههههههه يا خوفي يا عباس هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اتفضل يا باشا 

اشرب وادعيلي​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

:t30::fun_lol:





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله علييييييييييييييييك يا كوبتك*
> 
> *شوفت التغيير ده قبل كده*
> *اكيد الاحمريكا يختلف عن الاخرون*
> *اقفل الموضوع بقا عشان التميييييييييييز يبان:new6:*​


 اه يا راجل اثبت  شخصيتك كدا   وظبط الحجة  زوزا  بتاعت المتفجرات:bomb::bomb:
اتكل على الله  قبل ما تجى  الامم   تقف المنتدى     :new6::new6:
يلا   عايزين نعمل اى واجب مع الحجة زوزاااااااااااا:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

عودناااااااااااااااااا
اكتر حاجه بتنرفز مينا 
 ايه اكتر حاجه بتبسطه 

شايف الدنيا ازاي دلوقتي 

مين اقرب شخص ليك في المنتدي هنا 

نصيحه تقدمها لكل عضو وعضوه 

ايه هدفك في الحياه 

اكتر حاجه فرحت مينا


عايزه اسمع اصعب موقف محرج حصل معاك

حبيت قبل كده ؟ وكام مره ؟

وجه رساله لخمس اعضاء 
عايز تقولي حاجه قبل ما امشي 
متخافش مش هزعلك صدقني وليا عوده تاني


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :t30::fun_lol:
> اه يا راجل اثبت شخصيتك كدا وظبط الحجة زوزا بتاعت المتفجرات:bomb::bomb:
> اتكل على الله قبل ما تجى الامم تقف المنتدى :new6::new6:
> 
> يلا عايزين نعمل اى واجب مع الحجة زوزاااااااااااا:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


 

هههههههههههه30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ونستكمل الحوار الممتع

مع

كوبتك

ماهي هواياتك غير النت؟

اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

بقالك كام سنة في المنتدي؟

ياتري مشترك في منتديات اخري والا لا؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحب تتابعها؟

اول لما بتفتح المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟

ياتري ايه اكتر المواقف المضحكه اللي حصلتلك؟

لو حد عصبك اوي بتتعامل معاه ازاي؟

يا تري مينا رومانسي بنسبة كام في %؟

يلا يا باشا ورانا شغل كتير مش فاضيين ههههههههه​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> بوجودك يا كاترين شكرا
> 
> وبلاش تقوموا بالواجب اوي :new2:
> 
> ...


 


*متعصبش يعني :closedeye*

*انا سبقتك والحمدللة 30:*


*لالا احنا لازم نقوم بالواجب ونتعب اوي اوي اوي*
*عشان بس مديرنا يكون راضي علينا :t30:*



*لينا عودة (مع اسئلة) *
*




*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *متعصبش يعني :closedeye*​
> *انا سبقتك والحمدللة 30:*​
> 
> *لالا احنا لازم نقوم بالواجب ونتعب اوي اوي اوي*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا باشا انت30:


----------



## govany shenoda (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> الموضوع منور بوجودك الجميل يا جوفاني
> 
> 
> بس ياتري ربنا مع روزي علشان انا كوبتك ؟ ولا علشان من الادارة ؟ :new6:
> ...


 يااااااااااااااااااااااااالهوي انا هبقي مع روزي بشرطه
هتوحشوني موووووووووووووووووووووووووت :crying:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااالهوي انا هبقي مع روزي بشرطه
> هتوحشوني موووووووووووووووووووووووووت :crying:


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا يا حبي

مش تعيطي

او ابعتيلي منديل اساعدك هههههههههههه:heat:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ماااايكل داخل يهدي ينفوس
> طيب ما تيجي تنضم لينا وهنظبطك متقلقش




*هتدفعي كام :t9:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لو ميكي انضم
> 
> يبقي الله يرحمك يا كوبتك هههههههههه:new6:





*ليه يابنتي بس
ده انا ملاك :99:
وخده عني فكره وحشه يابت*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ليه يابنتي بس*
> *ده انا ملاك :99:*
> 
> *وخده عني فكره وحشه يابت*​


 

ههههههههه ملاك مكبب هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا باشا
> 
> والنور نورك يامان
> 
> ...



*
كنت ناوي انضم لحزب الحلفاء
بس عشان طلعت زملكاوي صميم
شكلي هنضم لحزب المعارضه
وخلي الزمالك ينفعك بقي ياعم
هو لسه في زملكويه يابني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> انتا بتقولي الكلام ده وتخلع
> 
> لا لا متقفناش علي كدا
> 
> ...



*
ازعق لمين ياعم مينا
ده روزي وميرووو
يعني ربنا ع الظالم والمفتري
يعني ربنا يستر عليا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> لا لا لا ميكي صحبي
> 
> انتوا بتقولوا ايه :fun_lol:



*
اصلي ياحبي
بس شكلي هبيعك
دي روزي ياعم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *متعصبش يعني :closedeye*
> 
> *انا سبقتك والحمدللة 30:*
> 
> ...




*ليك يوم ع كرسي الاعتراف
اعمل حساب لبكره
والله ع ما اقول شهيد 30:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ملاك مكبب هههههههههه



_*
هي نصه جت
اخلع انا
مع السلامو عليكو*_​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> كوبتك مااااااااااااااااان ​
> يا ميت نهار ويلكموز يا فندمز
> منور الاذاعة والله يقويك ​


 
الاذاعة منورة بيكي وبكل المشتركين في الموضوع يا بنت العذراء

وياريت ويلكموز تبقي ويلكمونجا علشان بحبها :t30:​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> الحلاوة غاليه :new6::new6::new6:


 
يعني هتجبلها عيش وبس ولا ايه .. ؟

ليه البخل ده بس يا جون :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ياعم بجمعلك الناس اللي بتحبهم وبتحبك*
> *غلط في كده يا جدعاااااااااااااااان*
> ...


 
ههههه لا كدا عداكي العيب وازح كمان

بس ايه ده انتي طلعتي اسكندرية

ايووووووخ كدا منقدرش نحكوا معاكي :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :bomb:
> :new6::new6::new6:
> قلبك ابيض يا كبير احنا حبيبك برضو وعاوزين نجيبك المظاهرة علشان تشوف الحب على اصوله
> :smil15::smil15::smil15:
> ...


 
يااااه يا جون كل ده في قلبك عن روكا وساكت يا جدع

بقي روكا حجة وقوية ومفترية وجايز عايز تقولي شارنية وقتالت قتله :closedeye

وكمان متفجرات وعايز الحكومة تقبض عليها 

بس عماتا كويس انك طلعت اللي في قلبك كدا عالعام :closedeye

وهعمل بنصيحتك واخلع معاك :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا عم فداك يا عم*
> 
> *مليووووووووووووون عضوية خضرا:new6:*
> *وبعدين احنا مش بنخاااااااااااااااااف*
> *ده حتي فرق حرف بيني وبين الزعيم:smil15:*​


 
ما نبطل تلزيق في الزعيم بقي

بدال ما نلاقي تشابه نقوم نشيل كل العضويات المشابهة للزعيم منعا للغلبطة :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هتتضاف يا كوبتك*
> *وع اييييييييييييييييييييييييدي:new6:*​


 
ههههههههههه

علشان خاطرك نضيفها واحنا هنلاقي اعز منك ننشه بره المنتدي ونحطله فيونكة :new6:​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مهى معروفة عل فكرة يا عم على العموم مكنش قصدى انك تموت بعد الشر عليك انا كان قصدى العيال دى جايبه فى سيرتك علشان كدا هتموت فهمتنى اوع تفهمنى صح :smil15::smil15:


 
طيب لو عارفها كتم عالخبر بلاش فضايح ههههه

وربنا يستر البنات دي مفترية وانا عارفها :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة انا مظلووووووووووووووومة اه يااااااااااني*
> 
> *ياللي مش ليكي ضهر ولا حتي اي حاجة:fun_oops:*​


 
اه ملاك فعلا انتي حوشي الجنحات احسن حد ياخد ريشة ولا حاجة :closedeye

يااااه ليكي ضهر امال العمود الفقري بتاعك موجود فينك بالضبط في رجلك :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة انت اللي مظبطنا واللي موكلنا*
> 
> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:flowers:*
> *الرمز يا ريس هتخليه ايه انشاء الله*
> *الفنجان:t17:*​


 
 لا القنبلة علشان افرق في الشعب واخلص :closedeye​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6:
> قريب يا كوتش اطمن


 
الله يطمنك يا اخويا:new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لبيته فين يعني:smil15:*​


 
لأ عيب مش ها اقولك دي اسرار :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اشششششششششطة اوعي وشك*
> 
> *لقيت ضهههههههههههههههههههر*
> *بس يا جون خلاص بقا انا وكوبتك صعايدة زي بعض بقا:smil15:*​


 
هههههههههه

لا لا مش هتضحكي عليا انتي بتحكي اسكندراني تبقي اسكندرانية :t9:

يبقي معرفكيش :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طلعت زملكاوى :new6::new6::new6: حبيب قلبى
> استنى بقى على رزقك انا هجيبلك شويه اسائلة حبيبى يا بومنا


 
مستني وربنا يستر :t9:

هو زملكاوي ده وحش ولا حلو يعني :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اه دخلت ومش ليك نفس تدخل ولا ايه*
> *بص يا كوبتك ربنا العالم بالنيات بقا:new6:*​


 
المشكلة اني نياتك واضحة زي الشمس ياروكا :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا باشا بحب الاحمر والاحمر بيحبني هههههههههههههه:new6:*​


 
خلاص هنمشي السياف :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الله يخليك بس ركز انت بترد ع مين :new6:*​


 
:new6:

طب عديها وبلاش فضائح​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> ليه هو مش صعيدى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:


 
لع انا صعيدي اصلي :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله علييييييييييييييييك يا كوبتك*
> 
> *شوفت التغيير ده قبل كده*
> *اكيد الاحمريكا يختلف عن الاخرون*
> *اقفل الموضوع بقا عشان التميييييييييييز يبان:new6:*​


 
ههههه

لا حرام احسن يقفل علي صباع حد من الاعضاء ولا حاجة :closedeye


وبعدين انتي عاوزة روزي تقتلني ولا ايه :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> بس الكبير وصل يا جدعان
> سلام كبير اووووووووووووووووووووى للمدير
> وسمع هس
> اتوصى بقى يا روزى يا حبيب الكل
> منور يا كبير


 

النور نورك يا ماجد

وكدا تضيع الكلمتين الحلوين دول في الاخر وتوصي روزي عليا :t9:

واجدع مساء عالناس الكويسة يامان


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وعندك عصييييييييير مانجو وصلللللللللحه*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
لا انا بحب اكل المانجو اكثر من شربه :closedeye

والسندوتش ده شكله نصب مش شايف الا سلطة فين الجمبري ولا ده سندوتش سلطة ولا ايه بالضبط :closedeye

لا لا مش بيضحك علينا احنا ده احنا اللي دهنا الهواء دوكوا :t30:

وبرضه متشكرين يا انسة روكا تعبنا السيادة :99:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مفيش حد فى الدورى مقدرش عليكم :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> وبالذات العيال المفتريه بتاعت الاهلى :smil15::smil15::smil15:


 
اااااااااه احنا بنتريق فعلا كدا

لم الدور يا جووووووووووووووون :gun:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اتعامل بقى يا كبير عاوزين نشوف لوحة تحكم الكبيرررررررررررر
> الالوان تطلع دلوقتى:new6::new6::new6::new6:
> خد حقك منها :act23::act23::act23:


 
لا المسامح كريم:gy0000:

خصوصا انك اهلاوي :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> خالى بالك فى رصاصه جايه من هناك:new6::new6::new6:


 
طيب تعالي اقف هناك كدا علشان نتاكد :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مينا فى الاذاعه وانا اقول الدوشه الى فى المنتدى دى جايه منين:new6:
> 
> منور يا موووووووووون ​


 
بقي دوشة مش كدا  :t9:

منورة يا كــ .. كوكي :new6:

ونلم تعباين بعض بقي​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مفيش غطس
> 
> بس في اسئلة زي المطر هههههههههه30:
> 
> نورت يا مينا بجد وميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل


 
الله يطمنك احسن اغرق وسط الاسئلة كدا 
:new6:​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> من الاخر عايز تاخد فلوس
> 
> ...


 
أيون كل حاجة بقيت بالفلوس دلوقتي 

في حاجة مجاني الا البني ادم :closedeye

وبدال هنطلع في منتدي الكنيسة يبقي خلاص منقدرش نتكلم 

ده احنا ناخد بركة


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه نورت يا باشا:crazy_pil


 
ده نورك يا انسة روزي :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اتفضل يا باشا​
> 
> اشرب وادعيلي​


 
تسلم الايادي يا فندم 

وعقبال ما نشرب شرباتك كدا

قولي امين :new6:


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*كوبتك مان هنا يامرحبا
لا جامدة الحلقة دى ياروزى
اتوصى بقى ها
لازم كل واحد ورتبته
يعنى مع كوبتك الاسئلة تبقى الضعف
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :t30::fun_lol:
> اه يا راجل اثبت شخصيتك كدا وظبط الحجة زوزا بتاعت المتفجرات:bomb::bomb:
> اتكل على الله قبل ما تجى الامم تقف المنتدى :new6::new6:
> 
> يلا عايزين نعمل اى واجب مع الحجة زوزاااااااااااا:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


 
:new6:

لما تبقي زمالكاوي هعمل كل اللي انتا تقول عليه:gy0000:

ايه رائيك بقي يا زعيم :new6:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> بقي دوشة مش كدا  :t9:
> 
> منورة يا كــ .. كوكي :new6:
> 
> ونلم تعباين بعض بقي​



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
انا بقول بردوا نلم تعابين بعض بردوا هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> عودناااااااااااااااااا


 
- يا مرحب يا مرحب يا اخت ميرو

وانا اقول الموضوع نور بزيادة كدا ليه 




> اكتر حاجه بتنرفز مينا


 
- اكتر حاجة بتنرفزني بصراحة .. الغباء :new6:

انك تحكي مع واحد مش فاهمك رغم انك بتتكلمي باللغة العربية 




> ايه اكتر حاجه بتبسطه


 
- لما اشوف المحبة وعمل النعمة موجود في اي بيت او بين 2 بحس بوجود ربنا واني الدنيا بخير وببقي مبسوط جدااا




> شايف الدنيا ازاي دلوقتي


 
- علي حسب اوقات بشوفها غامقة شوية واوقات بتبقي بيضاء مش ثابته علي لون لسه ادعيلي :t32:




> مين اقرب شخص ليك في المنتدي هنا


 
coptic marmar




> نصيحه تقدمها لكل عضو وعضوه


 
- حياتم كالبخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل 

ياريت كل واحد يعمل حسابه انه مش هيعمر في الدنيا ويهتم بعمل الرحمة والمحبة مع الاخرين دي اجمل حاجة خصوصا لما تكون بمحبة مش مجرد ارضاء للذات​ 



> ايه هدفك في الحياه


 
- ارضي ربنا علي قد ما اقدر واكون اسرة تعرف ربنا ويكون اساسها 




> اكتر حاجه فرحت مينا


 
- اننا خلصت الجيش :11azy:





> عايزه اسمع اصعب موقف محرج حصل معاك


 
- كنا بنجري ضاحية وانا في الجيش ( جري مسافة 4 كيلومتر ) وانا مليش في الجري خالص فلقيت اللواء وسنه اكثر من 50 سنة سبقتي :big4: كان شكلي وحش عالاخر كنت مع الكسر اخر من وصلوا :new6:




> حبيت قبل كده ؟ وكام مره ؟


 
- ده انتي سوسة بشكل يا ميرو 

اعترض ومش ها اجاوب :t30:




> وجه رساله لخمس اعضاء


 
*my rock* : اقوله بجد ربنا يقدرك ويعينك علي تعبك في المنتدي 

candyship : اقولها اتوحشناكي كتير وترجعيلنا بالف سلامة

*روزي* : واقولها شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل اللي بينزق الاعضاء ده :new6:

*دونا نبيل* : واقولها عايز اتلم انا وخطيبتي بقي الخطوبة طولت مينفعش الكلام ده :new6:

*twin* : اتمني اشوفك في المنتدي زي الاول وحشتنا ياراجل




> عايز تقولي حاجه قبل ما امشي


 
- اه عايز اقولك حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل واكيد هشوفك  قريب :closedeye




> - متخافش مش هزعلك صدقني وليا عوده تاني


 
- لا كفاية كدا ومش ها ازعل اطمني وانا الحمد لله ها اخلص بكرة تقريبا يبقي وقتي انتهي ابقي اجاوبلك علي الباقي في المحل عندي مع كوبايتين نسكافيه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> الله يطمنك احسن اغرق وسط الاسئلة كدا
> 
> 
> :new6:​


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا مش تخاف:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> أيون كل حاجة بقيت بالفلوس دلوقتي
> 
> في حاجة مجاني الا البني ادم :closedeye
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه شوفت بقي اهو اقتنعت لوحدك ههههههههههههه30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> تسلم الايادي يا فندم
> 
> وعقبال ما نشرب شرباتك كدا
> 
> قولي امين :new6:


 

امين ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا مينا

ويارب انت كمان

قول ايمن بقي

اشمعنا انا ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> ونستكمل الحوار الممتع
> 
> 
> مع
> ...


 
احم ما اخدتش باقي اللي اتفقنا عليه علشان اللقاء :closedeye

هنقسط الباقي اتفقنا :99:

استعنا عالشقاء بالله​




> ماهي هواياتك غير النت؟


 
- القراءة بشكل بشع بحبها جدااا اكثر من الانترنت 

و الرياضة ولو اني وقتي خلاني ابطلها خالص حاليا
 



> اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟


 
- اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة بطريقة غريبة اننا لقيت مجموعة هاكرز علي النت عايز تهاجم منتديات مسيحية اللي لسه بدائه نشاطها وكان من ضمنهم منتدي الكنيسة فانا دخلت علشان احذر روك من الناس دي علشان يحصن المنتدي واعرض عليه اني اساعده لو في اي مشكلة او علشان يصد الهاكر بس طلع هو استاذ اصلا ومش محتاج اي مساعدة :new6:

وعجبني المنتدي وبدائت اشارك فيه ومن وقتها مسبتهوش الا لما يكون غصب عني رغم اننا كنت مشترك في منتديات تانية ومشرف فيه وفيه منتديات ادمن بس سيبت كل ده واستقريت هنا لاننا بجد بحس انه بيتي حتي لو كانت مشاركتي فيه قليلة 




> بقالك كام سنة في المنتدي؟


 
- بقالي اكثر من خمس سنوات واخدة بالك من رقم 5 عربي اهوا :new6:




> ياتري مشترك في منتديات اخري والا لا؟


 
- كنت مشرف في منتدي وان واي جي ومشرف في منظمة اقباط الولايات المنتدي وكنت مشرف وادمن في منتدي الاقباط الاحرار بس وقتي مسمحش بده كله وسيبتهم 




> ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحب تتابعها؟


 
- منتدي الاخبار المسيحية والعامة لاننا بحب السياسة واحب اعرف الدنيا ماشية ازاي حواليا



> اول لما بتفتح المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟


 - بشوف الاسماء اللي لسه مسجلة علشان لو واحد مخالف احذفه او لو حد حط مشاركات كتير اشوفها مخالفة ولا لا :new6:



> ياتري ايه اكتر المواقف المضحكه اللي حصلتلك؟


 
- بصراحة مفيش حاجة حاضرة في مخي دلوقتي زهايمر بقي بس في زباين بتدخلي مسخرة في المحل 
- اخر واحد جالي فمن بلد مشهورة انها مفترية شوية فكان عايز كريم جيل اديته فجاي يتخانق معايا ويقولي الكريم جيل كريم بس ( هو فاكر اني العلبة هيبقي فيها جيل لوحده وكريم لوحده :new6: )

فقالي انا مردتش اجيلك بالرشاش قولتله كنت جيت بيه يسلم علي اخوه هنا وشاورتله علي مكان في المحل راح صدق وخاف :closedeye




> لو حد عصبك اوي بتتعامل معاه ازاي؟


 
- علي حسب الموقف ممكن ازعق ولما ازعق اوعي وشك :new6:

وممكن اتجاهله خالص واختصره مش اكلمه 




> يا تري مينا رومانسي بنسبة كام في %؟


 
- بصراحة دي مقدرش احددها بس ممكن نقول بنسبة 50 %





> يلا يا باشا ورانا شغل كتير مش فاضيين ههههههههه


 
حاسس انك شغالة في ورشة يا روزي :new6:
​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *كوبتك مان هنا يامرحبا*​
> *لا جامدة الحلقة دى ياروزى*
> *اتوصى بقى ها*
> *لازم كل واحد ورتبته*
> *يعنى مع كوبتك الاسئلة تبقى الضعف*​


 

ههههههههههههه من عنيا يا ديدي

منورانا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*روزي* : واقولها شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل اللي بينزق الاعضاء ده :new6:

ههههههههه 

ميرسي ليك يا مينا


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يلا يلا

استمر 

ههههههههههه ربنا يقويك


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *متعصبش يعني :closedeye*​
> *انا سبقتك والحمدللة 30:*​
> 
> *لالا احنا لازم نقوم بالواجب ونتعب اوي اوي اوي*
> ...


 
نفدتي يعني جايز يستضفوكي تاني 

وقتها ياريت تدوني فكرة :closedeye

واطمني راضي من غير حاجة :99:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كنت ناوي انضم لحزب الحلفاء*
> *بس عشان طلعت زملكاوي صميم*
> *شكلي هنضم لحزب المعارضه*
> *وخلي الزمالك ينفعك بقي ياعم*
> ...


 
ليه بس كدا يا مايكل ماكنا حلوين :new6:

ده احنا في الحرب حتي هنكون سوا :closedeye

واللي فاضل من الزملكاوية الزملكاوية الاصليين مش اللي بيجروا وراء فريق بيفوز وبس زي اغلب الاهلاوية :t30:​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ازعق لمين ياعم مينا*
> *ده روزي وميرووو*
> *يعني ربنا ع الظالم والمفتري*
> 
> *يعني ربنا يستر عليا*​



ياااه للدرجة دي بتخاف منهم 

لا مكنتش اتوقع كدا خالص

 :closedeye​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> احم ما اخدتش باقي اللي اتفقنا عليه علشان اللقاء :closedeye​
> 
> هنقسط الباقي اتفقنا :99:​
> استعنا عالشقاء بالله​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه ايون ورشة منتدي الكنيسة للاعضاء ههههههههههه:warning:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اصلي ياحبي*
> *بس شكلي هبيعك*
> 
> *دي روزي ياعم*​


 
اصلي يا مان :smil8:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ياااه للدرجة دي بتخاف منهم ​
> لا مكنتش اتوقع كدا خالص​
> 
> :closedeye​


 

هههههههههههه اه امال ايه

ده احنا جامدين اوي:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اصلي يا مان :smil8:​


 

هع هع هع:crazy_pil:t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *كوبتك مان هنا يامرحبا*​
> *لا جامدة الحلقة دى ياروزى*
> *اتوصى بقى ها*
> *لازم كل واحد ورتبته*
> *يعنى مع كوبتك الاسئلة تبقى الضعف*​


 
 يا مرحب بيكي يا ديدي

منورة

وليه بس كدا اكتر من كدا توصية :t9:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> انا بقول بردوا نلم تعابين بعض بردوا هههههههههه​


 
:new6:

ايوه كدا ناس متجيش الا بالحروف صحيح :closedeye​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> يا مرحب بيكي يا ديدي
> 
> منورة
> 
> وليه بس كدا اكتر من كدا توصية :t9:


 

ههههههههههه هو انا لسه عملت حاجه

الباقية قادمة وراكبة توك توك:t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه شوفت بقي اهو اقتنعت لوحدك ههههههههههههه30:


 
وانا ها اقدر اتكلم بعد كدا:nunu0000:

انتي عايزة السلطات العليا تشلحني ولا ايه :blush2:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين ههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا مينا
> 
> ...


 
العفو يا روزي

و( ايمن  )اديني قولت اهوا :new6::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> وانا ها اقدر اتكلم بعد كدا:nunu0000:
> 
> انتي عايزة السلطات العليا تشلحني ولا ايه :blush2:


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا انت كده في السليم يا حج هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اه امال ايه
> 
> ده احنا جامدين اوي:smil8:


 
اه ما انا اخدت لبالي :new6:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه ما انا اخدت لبالي :new6:


 

نحم في حد بيتريق عليا والا ايه هههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نحم في حد بيتريق عليا والا ايه هههههههههههههه:smil8:


 
وانا اقدر برضه يا روزي :new6:

ده انا غلباااااااان


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري

مع

مينا


عايزه اعرف امتي بتحس بالوحده؟

ما مدي اهمية الاصدقاء في حياتك؟

امتي مينا يفضل الصمت عن الكلام؟

لو انجرحت من اقرب الناس ليك هتعمل ايه؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ايه اصعب الاوقات اللي مريت بيها؟

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الحياه

الحريه

الامانه

العمل

الاسره

الاصدقاء


لو معاك 3 وردات لمن تهديهم؟


امتي دموعك تنزل؟

ياتري مينا شخص اجتماعي والا انطوائي؟


يلا يلا عشان في تاني ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> وانا اقدر برضه يا روزي :new6:
> 
> ده انا غلباااااااان


 

ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا بقي انت بتضحك عليا اهو

انت مين مش غلبان:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يلا هدي اعصابك في السريع كده وجاوب هههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> ازعق لمين ياعم مينا
> ده روزي وميرووو
> يعني ربنا ع الظالم والمفتري
> يعني ربنا يستر عليا*​



هيييه 
يابا انا بقيت بخوف يا با
شكووور يا ميايكل بس انضم لينا بس ومش هنختلف علي السعر :closedeye


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> هيييه
> يابا انا بقيت بخوف يا با
> شكووور يا ميايكل بس انضم لينا بس ومش هنختلف علي السعر :closedeye


 

هههههههههه 30:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> يعني هتجبلها عيش وبس ولا ايه .. ؟
> 
> ليه البخل ده بس يا جون :new6:


_ الدنيا  غليت بجد يا  كوبتك ربنا يرحمنا يا  كبير وبعدين روكا مقمها  عالى جداااااااااااااا_
_:ura1::act23:_


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> يااااه يا جون كل ده في قلبك عن روكا وساكت يا جدع
> 
> بقي روكا حجة وقوية ومفترية وجايز عايز تقولي شارنية وقتالت قتله :closedeye
> 
> ...


لا خاليك منور يا  كبير             :new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ما نبطل تلزيق في الزعيم بقي
> 
> بدال ما نلاقي تشابه نقوم نشيل كل العضويات المشابهة للزعيم منعا للغلبطة :closedeye


اتكل  وانا معاك  يلاااااااااااااااااا   علشان   كدا هيبقى شكلنا  وحش 
وممكن يعملو انقلاب على الزعيم  بسبب تشابه الحروف يلا   شيل العضويه  دى بالذات 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> مستني وربنا يستر :t9:
> 
> هو زملكاوي ده وحش ولا حلو يعني :closedeye


* ودى محتاجه  سؤال  :thnk0001::thnk0001::new6::new6:  ال حلوة ال *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لع انا صعيدي اصلي :closedeye


*مالكط  زعلان كدا ليه شكلك مضايق  انك قريب روكا  :new6::new6:*​*


Coptic Man قال:



اااااااااه احنا بنتريق فعلا كدا

لم الدور يا جووووووووووووووون :gun:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هههههههههههههههههههههه
دى حقيقة يا  كبير   :new6::new6::new6:
والدورى  مبيكدبش   وهيروح للاهلى :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


Coptic Man قال:



لا المسامح كريم:gy0000:

خصوصا انك اهلاوي :closedeye

أنقر للتوسيع...

 طبعا انا اهلاوى  :beee::beee::beee: وانت زملكاوى  :new6::new6:



Coptic Man قال:



طيب تعالي اقف هناك كدا علشان نتاكد :t30:

أنقر للتوسيع...

ادا انت عاوز تموتنى  :smil8::smil8::smil8:  هجيبلك  روكا وزوزا   :crazy_pil:crazy_pil

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> ليه هو مش  صعيدى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:


*صعيدي يا عممممم*
*واطلع منها انت:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> متاكدة من الكلام ده يا روكا :t32:


:a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه اخدت بالي انا يا جون :boxing:
> 
> كدا مش محتاج شهود  :bomb:


*رووووووووووكا طيري انتي:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> أفهم من كدا اني العضويات الحمراء بقيت مستهدفة :t3:
> 
> الكلام ده خطير جداا :new6:


*عيب علييييييييييييك*
*اومال الخضر يبقو ايييييييييييه:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب والنفس الواضح هيبقي ازاي يعني ومنك نستفيد
> 
> خدي نفس كدا يا روكا وورينا :new6:


*:a4::a4::a4:اهو نفس ولا مش نفس:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اتعامل بقى يا  كبير  عاوزين نشوف   لوحة  تحكم الكبيرررررررررررر
> الالوان  تطلع  دلوقتى:new6::new6::new6::new6:
> خد حقك منها  :act23::act23::act23:


*منها لله اللي اكلت دراع جوزها:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههه لا كدا عداكي العيب وازح كمان
> 
> بس ايه ده انتي طلعتي اسكندرية
> 
> ايووووووخ كدا منقدرش نحكوا معاكي :closedeye


*ههههههههههههه*
*اسمها ايووووووووووه مش ايووووووووووخ:t30:*
*نووووووو بس نعرفو نتكلمو اليكساوي leasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> يااااه يا جون كل ده في قلبك عن روكا وساكت يا جدع
> 
> بقي روكا حجة وقوية ومفترية وجايز عايز تقولي شارنية وقتالت قتله :closedeye
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*انا قولت عليه حقووووووووودي واسود محدش صدقني:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ما نبطل تلزيق في الزعيم بقي
> 
> بدال ما نلاقي تشابه نقوم نشيل كل العضويات المشابهة للزعيم منعا للغلبطة :closedeye


*ههههههههه*
*لا معلش بقا روكا جاي من اسمي الحقيقي*
*معلش بقا احنا بنتكلم:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> علشان خاطرك نضيفها واحنا هنلاقي اعز منك ننشه بره المنتدي ونحطله فيونكة :new6:​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*طب نجربها في صاحبة الموضوع كده:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه ملاك فعلا انتي حوشي الجنحات احسن حد ياخد ريشة ولا حاجة :closedeye
> 
> يااااه ليكي ضهر امال العمود الفقري بتاعك موجود فينك بالضبط في رجلك :t30:


*:36_22_26:طووووووووووول عمري:t30:*
*تصور يا كوبتك*
*ليه انت مش عندك ولا ايه؟:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا القنبلة علشان افرق في الشعب واخلص :closedeye​


*يا ساااااااااااااتر يارب*
*فجرررررررررر يا مان 30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لأ عيب مش ها اقولك دي اسرار :closedeye


*مممممممممممم*
*ان كان كده ماااااااااااااااااشيleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> لا لا مش هتضحكي عليا انتي بتحكي اسكندراني تبقي اسكندرانية :t9:
> 
> يبقي معرفكيش :t30:


*ههههههههههههه*
*اكده برضك يا كوبتك*
*مااااااااااشي:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> المشكلة اني نياتك واضحة زي الشمس ياروكا :new6:


*هههههههههههه*
*اوعي تفهمني صح:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> خلاص هنمشي السياف :closedeye


*هيييييييييييييييييييه هاته بقا لحد تانيleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> :new6:
> 
> طب عديها وبلاش فضائح​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
محدش اخد باله​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههه
> 
> لا حرام احسن يقفل علي صباع حد من الاعضاء ولا حاجة :closedeye
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*ايوة او عضو محشور في رد ولا مشاركة*
*ويا عيني لو كان بيدور ع اسمايل هههههه*
*تلاقيه هو نفسه اتعمل اسمايل:new6::new6:
عيب عليك وانت بتخاف من روزي ولا ايه:t30:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا انا بحب اكل المانجو اكثر من شربه :closedeye
> 
> والسندوتش ده شكله نصب مش شايف الا سلطة فين الجمبري ولا ده سندوتش سلطة ولا ايه بالضبط :closedeye
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*ماهو العصير ايه غير مانجو ومية وشوية سكرleasantr*
*والسندوتش مش كله سلطة سلامة نظرك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

> *مالك  زعلان كدا ليه شكلك مضايق  انك قريب روكا  :new6::new6:*


*اطلع منها ياجون انت خلاص اخدت جنسية ههههههه*​


> *مالكط  زعلان كدا ليه شكلك مضايق  انك قريب روكا  :new6::new6:
> *


*يا عم روح بس*
*دي حتي زي شاكة الدبوووووووووووووس*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه شوفتي بقي :new6:
> 
> اصيلة يا مرمورة انا بقول انك انتي اللي ليا
> 
> :36_3_11:​


*
أيوة أيوووووووووة
دى رشوة عشان مدخلش هنا وانت موجود
فهماك انا leasantr
ههههههه
وميرسى عالورد يامون يتردلك فى الأفراح كده
أه صح أستنى نسيت أنكسف:08::08:
هههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> عودناااااااااااااااااا
> اكتر حاجه بتنرفز مينا
> ايه اكتر حاجه بتبسطه
> 
> ...



*:new6::new6::new6:

يا قاسى ياراجون 30:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

> عدناااااااااااااا مره اخري
> 
> 
> مع
> ...


 
الحمد لله انا فكرت هتعودي مع حد تاني ولا حاج بدات اتوتر اهوا :hlp:

منوره يا روزي وكل المستمعين الكرام منورين 

هابعت الواد نصه يجيب طقم حاجة ساقعة دلوقتي 
​
 



> عايزه اعرف امتي بتحس بالوحده؟


 
- اكيد لما اكون لوحدي :t30:
بحس بالوحدة لما اكون مزعل ربنا وحاسس اني بعيد عنه ومش عارف اصليله او اتكلم معاه ولما اكون بعيد عن الناس اللي بحبهم وقتها بحس اننا وحيد جداا في الدنيا ​ 




> ما مدي اهمية الاصدقاء في حياتك؟


 
- اكثر ناس برتاح معاهم وبحس اننا بحريتي واقدر اطلع اللي في قلبي معاهم واضحك واهيص ويشوفوا مينا علي طبيعته بجد

علشان كدا انا بحب حاجة اسمها صحوبية وحتي في ناس قابلتها في المنتدي هنا عارفة الكلام ده كويس leasantr​ 



> امتي مينا يفضل الصمت عن الكلام؟


 
- لما احس اني الكلام ملهوش لازمة 
- او لما اتجرح من اقرب الناس ليا 

وقتها بفضل اننا ما اتكلمش​ 



> لو انجرحت من اقرب الناس ليك هتعمل ايه؟


 
- علي حسب الموقف والمشكلة

لو ينفع فيها كلام هاتكلم وانقاش 

لما مينفعش هفضل الصمت وابتعد بهدوء

واوقات بيكون ابتعاد بلا رجعة 

لاننا بصراحة قلبي اسود حبتين ثلاثه اربعة :hlp:​ 



> ماهو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟


 
- بحب الكاجول جداا
بس ببدل دلوقتي مابين الكاجول والكلاسيك وبحب الالوان الهادية والساده​ 



> ايه اصعب الاوقات اللي مريت بيها؟


 
- وقت الجيش كان من اصعب اوقات حياتي لاننا عايش وحدي مع والدتي فكنت من ناحيتين قلقان علي والدتي علشان ها اسيبها وكمان متضايق من الجيش علشان عطلني شوية عن مستقبلي وكان متعب شوية​ 



> ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:


​


> الحب​




- اكسجين الحياة ​





> الحياه


 
- قطار وسوف يأتي له الوقت الذي يتوقف فيه ​ 



> الحريه


 
- لازم يكون لها حدود والتزامات والا الدنيا هتبقي وحشة اوي​ 



> الامانه


 
- شئ لابد منه​ 



> العمل


 
- كيان الرجل​ 



> الاسره


 
- اساس الحب ومنبع القيم التي يعيش عليها الانسان​ 



> الاصدقاء


 
- المحبة لاني مفيش اي ارتباط بين الاصدقاء الا الحب الصافي الا لو كانت صداقة بناء علي مصلحة ودي مش بنتكلم عليها هنا تقريبا ومش بحبها​ 




> لو معاك 3 وردات لمن تهديهم؟


 
- ها اهدي اول وردة ليكي يا روزي علي الموضوع الجميل

وها اهدي ثاني وردة لامير ( twin )علشان وحشني 

واهدي ثالث وردة لروك علي تعبه في المنتدي ​ 




> امتي دموعك تنزل؟


 
- بصراحة دموعي مش بتنزل اوي يمكن المرات اللي نزلت فيها يتعدوا علي الصوابع ههههه

بس اكثر حاجة بتضايقني الظلم لاي انسان سواء اعرفه او معرفهوش ممكن خبر يخليني اكتئب حتي لو معرفش الاشخاص دول 

واكتر حاجة في الوقت الحالي بتخليني احزن بجد لما اسمع اني واحدة اتخطفت بكون ها اتجنن :smil8: لاني بحس اني دي اختي فبقول انا لو اخوها ها اعمل ايه دلوقتي .. !
فبقول الحمد لله الا كان زماني في مستشفي او في معتقل هههه​ 



> ياتري مينا شخص اجتماعي والا انطوائي؟


 
- علي حسب ممكن مع ناس تلاقيني اجتماعي جداا ومع ناس تلاقيني انطوائي علي الاخر يعني حسب اللي قدامي لو ارتحتله هبقي اجتماعي غير كدا يبقي هيقول الراجل ده مش بيعرف ينطق كلمتين علي بعض leasantr​ 





> يلا يلا عشان في تاني ههههههههههه


 
احم

هو مش كدا وقتي انتهي ولا ايه بالضبط :11azy:

شكرا علي الاسئلة الجميلة يا روزي

واتمني اكون جاوبت كويس 

وانجح بقي واخد البكاروليا :hlp:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا هدي اعصابك في السريع كده وجاوب هههههههههه​


 
تسلم ايدك يا حجة روزي النسكافيه تمام اوي​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> هيييه
> يابا انا بقيت بخوف يا با
> شكووور يا ميايكل بس انضم لينا بس ومش هنختلف علي السعر :closedeye


 
ياااه للدرجة دي مايكل بيبع زمته مكنتش متوقع كدا خالص يعني :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _الدنيا غليت بجد يا كوبتك ربنا يرحمنا يا كبير وبعدين روكا مقمها عالى جداااااااااااااا_
> _:ura1::act23:_


 اه واضح ما انا اخدت لبالي عيش حاف مش كدا :t31:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اتكل وانا معاك يلاااااااااااااااااا علشان كدا هيبقى شكلنا وحش
> وممكن يعملو انقلاب على الزعيم بسبب تشابه الحروف يلا شيل العضويه دى بالذات
> 
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


 
طيب ها اعقد معاك صفقة اقلب زمالكاوي ونشيلها


شو رائيك leasantr


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ودى محتاجه سؤال :thnk0001::thnk0001::new6::new6: ال حلوة ال *​


 
:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مالكط زعلان كدا ليه شكلك مضايق انك قريب روكا :new6::new6:*​
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *دى حقيقة يا كبير :new6::new6::new6:*
> ...


 
كلمة واحدة ها اقولهالكم يا فخايدة قصدي يا جووون :ab6:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووووكا طيري انتي:crazy_pil*​


 
شكلي ها اجيب بندقية واضرب حاجة طايرة كدا اسمها روكا

خصوصا اننا قنااااص واخدة بالك انتي :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عيب علييييييييييييك*
> 
> *اومال الخضر يبقو ايييييييييييه:hlp:*​


 
أحسن ناس طبعا

شوفتي الفرق بيني وبينك leasantr​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:a4::a4::a4:اهو نفس ولا مش نفس:t30:*​


 
نفس ايه بس ده شكل واحد بيطلع في النفس :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اسمها ايووووووووووه مش ايووووووووووخ:t30:*
> *نووووووو بس نعرفو نتكلمو اليكساوي leasantr*​



اصلي فيه ناس بتقولها ايوووخ 

علي حسب دماغ الاسكندرنية يعني ههههه

حتي اسائلي كدا :t30:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا قولت عليه حقووووووووودي واسود محدش صدقني:smil8:*​



بس كدا ده اللي ربنا قدرك عليه

تقوليه وتعمليه

ده انتي غلبانة عالاخر 

:closedeye​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *لا معلش بقا روكا جاي من اسمي الحقيقي*
> *معلش بقا احنا بنتكلم:t30:*​


 
بس روك ده موجود قبل ما تفتكري تكتبي اسمك كدا

ولا في اعتراض نحب نسمعه برضه

وجايز ادي لينك لروك يدخل يشوف بنفسه الموضوع :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طب نجربها في صاحبة الموضوع كده:a4:*​


 
 لا لا انتي صاحبة الفكرة نجربه عليكي

موافقة قولي بس واحنا في الخدمة 

leasantr​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:36_22_26:طووووووووووول عمري:t30:*
> 
> *تصور يا كوبتك*
> *ليه انت مش عندك ولا ايه؟:t30:*​


 
ماشي هعصر علي نفسي لمونة واصدق

لا انا العمود الفقري بشيله في الخزنة

انتي عارفة الدنيا مفهاش امان دلوقتي :hlp:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا ساااااااااااااتر يارب*
> 
> *فجرررررررررر يا مان 30:*​


 
طيب قربي كدا بس وانا هفجر علي طول :closedeye​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اكده برضك يا كوبتك*
> *مااااااااااشي:11azy:*​



أيوووه اكده

كيفك يا بت خالي طلاج ثلاثه منوره

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *اوعي تفهمني صح:a4:*​


 

عيب عليكي ودي تيجي :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييه هاته بقا لحد تانيleasantr*​


 

قصدك علي مين بالضبط

حددي اهدافك :t31:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> محدش اخد باله​


 
ماشي يا فضيحة :smil8:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ايوة او عضو محشور في رد ولا مشاركة*
> *ويا عيني لو كان بيدور ع اسمايل هههههه*
> ...


 
:new6::new6::new6:

بالضبط كدا ما ده قصدي

وعيب عليكي ما انتي عارفة الصعايدة بيخافوا من حد برضه

احنا نخوف بس يا بنتي :t30:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ماهو العصير ايه غير مانجو ومية وشوية سكرleasantr*
> *والسندوتش مش كله سلطة سلامة نظرك:t30:*​


 
احم .. جايز النضارة عايزة تتغير ولا حاجة :hlp:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أيوة أيوووووووووة*
> *دى رشوة عشان مدخلش هنا وانت موجود*
> *فهماك انا leasantr*
> *ههههههه*
> ...


 
:new6::new6::new6:

وانتي محتاجة رشوة برضه

وبعدين لو عاوزك ما تدخليش سهلة يعني يا مرمورة

وانتي عارفة ازاي

خافي علي نفسك بقي

:t30:​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه واضح ما انا اخدت لبالي عيش حاف مش كدا :t31:​



* :new6::new6: مشكلتك انك بتفهمى  صح *​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب ها اعقد معاك صفقة اقلب زمالكاوي ونشيلها
> 
> 
> شو رائيك leasantr


* :new6::new6:   ال زمالك ال *
*السكة غلبت المحله يا  كبير* 


Coptic Man قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:[/QUOTE
> 
> *:banned::banned:  للزمالك  من الدورى *​*
> 
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> الحمد لله انا فكرت هتعودي مع حد تاني ولا حاج بدات اتوتر اهوا :hlp:​
> 
> منوره يا روزي وكل المستمعين الكرام منورين ​
> هابعت الواد نصه يجيب طقم حاجة ساقعة دلوقتي​
> ...


 

هههههههههه هتنجح يا تتح مش تخاف هههههههههههه

وميرسي يا باشا علي الورده الجميله

ربنا يخليك


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا حجة روزي النسكافيه تمام اوي​


 

العفو يا كوبتك

نحن في الخدمه

عشان تعرف ان الاذاعه خدمه متميزه ههههههههههههه:crazy_pil


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع

كوبتك

لو قولتلك وجه عتاب لشخص ياتري هتقوله ايه؟

ولو قولتلك كلمة شكر لمن تهديها وبردو هتقول فيها ايه؟

ياتري مينا بيحب ينصح اللي حواليه لو شاف شئ غلط والا المقربين منه فقط؟

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاماكن المحببه لقلبك وبتحب تورها باستمرار؟

كمان ايه هو المكان اللي نفسك تروحه لاول مره؟

ياتري بتحب الاغاني الرومانسية والا علي حسب اللي بيعجبك؟

ايه اكتر الترانيم اللي بتسمعها؟

هل كوبتك خادم في الكنيسة والا وقتك لا يسمح؟

مع مين بتحب تفضفض وتشكي همومك؟

لما بتكون تعبان وحزين جدا بتعمل ايه ؟

ماهي امنياتك المستقبلية؟

هل لمينا حلم ويسعي لتحقيقه حتي الان؟ ام كان في حلم وتحقق؟

ياتري نفسك تسافر والا تفضل العمل في بلدك؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب ومتردد؟

ايه الحاجه اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟

تقول لمين هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني

بلاش تغيب

افتقدتك

ربنا معاك في حياتك

ايه النصيحة اللي اتقالتلك واثرت فيك جدا؟

شايف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة مجتهد جدا في نشاطه؟


وفي النهاية يا مينا عايزه اقولك كانت حلقة جميلة جدا واستمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك

وربنا معاك في حياتك ويوفقك

واحب اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

بتمني مكنش تقلت عليك في الاسئلة

وكنت منورنا بحضورك الجميل وحب الاعضاء ليك







واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليك يا كوبتك​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

> هابعت الواد نصه يجيب طقم حاجة ساقعة دلوقتي


 
اتمني انكم تكونو 
بتتكلموا علي الولا مايكل
اصل هو مش نصه بس 
دا هو خمس تنصاص مع بعض


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روووووووعه ياروزي كالعاده
انتي مش منوره الاذاعه بس
دا انتي منوره المنتدي كله


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

منور الاذاعه
والمنتدي كله 
كوبتك مان


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> روووووووعه ياروزي كالعاده
> انتي مش منوره الاذاعه بس
> دا انتي منوره المنتدي كله


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك ورقتك يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> شكلي ها اجيب بندقية واضرب حاجة طايرة كدا اسمها روكا
> 
> خصوصا اننا قنااااص واخدة بالك انتي :t30:


*هههههههههههههه*
*بتصطاد عصافير*
*يدوبك ع قدك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> أحسن ناس طبعا
> 
> شوفتي الفرق بيني وبينك leasantr​


*ايوة انت احمريكا وانا اخضريكا*
*فرق الالوان:closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> نفس ايه بس ده شكل واحد بيطلع في النفس :closedeye


*ههههههههههه*
*نو يا عم ركز في الوش ركز ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اصلي فيه ناس بتقولها ايوووخ
> 
> علي حسب دماغ الاسكندرنية يعني ههههه
> 
> حتي اسائلي كدا :t30:​


*يا بني من غير ما اسال*
*هي ايووووووووووه ولا تعرف عن اليكس حاجة*
*اجري يلا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> بس كدا ده اللي ربنا قدرك عليه
> 
> تقوليه وتعمليه
> 
> ...


*يا بني ده الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> بس روك ده موجود قبل ما تفتكري تكتبي اسمك كدا
> 
> ولا في اعتراض نحب نسمعه برضه
> 
> وجايز ادي لينك لروك يدخل يشوف بنفسه الموضوع :t30:


*لا معلش بقا انا ده بتاعي*
*وعايز تديه اديه احنا عدم لا مؤاخذة مش بنخاف*
*برضه احنا صعايدة ونوكلها وهي ولعة30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا لا انتي صاحبة الفكرة نجربه عليكي
> 
> موافقة قولي بس واحنا في الخدمة
> 
> leasantr​


*وانا هخاف مثلا يعني*
*جرب ياعم:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ماشي هعصر علي نفسي لمونة واصدق
> 
> لا انا العمود الفقري بشيله في الخزنة
> 
> انتي عارفة الدنيا مفهاش امان دلوقتي :hlp:​


*يا عيني يا ولدي*
*طب ماتشيله في بنكريااااااااااس هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب قربي كدا بس وانا هفجر علي طول :closedeye​


:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> أيوووه اكده
> 
> كيفك يا بت خالي طلاج ثلاثه منوره
> 
> :new6::new6:​


*هههههههههه*
*امنوره بيك يا ولد خالي:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> عيب عليكي ودي تيجي :new6:


*انزل يا عيب :new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> قصدك علي مين بالضبط
> 
> حددي اهدافك :t31:​


*اهي جات ممكن نجربها في روزي مثلا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ماشي يا فضيحة :smil8:​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> بالضبط كدا ما ده قصدي
> 
> ...


*ايوة طببببببببببعا خلفاء الدهشانة30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> احم .. جايز النضارة عايزة تتغير ولا حاجة :hlp:​


*ممكن كوباتين وعادي هتشتغل معاك:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * :new6::new6: مشكلتك انك بتفهمى  صح *​



أكيد ياريس عيب عليك :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * :new6::new6:   ال زمالك ال *
> *السكة غلبت المحله يا  كبير*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

> ​
> 
> عدنااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره​
> مع​
> كوبتك​


يا اهلا اهلا منورة يا روزي

ومتشرف معاكي وياااه الوقت عدي بسرعة كدا

عماتا انا انبسطت جداا في الاذاعة​ 


> لو قولتلك وجه عتاب لشخص ياتري هتقوله ايه؟




- هقوله الدنيا لسه بخير 

واسمع قلبك بيقولك ايه واعمله 




> ولو قولتلك كلمة شكر لمن تهديها وبردو هتقول فيها ايه؟


 
- اهديها لهابي انجل لانها انسانة اكثر من رائعة وكتير كانت واقفة جنبي وتهتم انها تسائل عليا

ها اقولها ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك الجميلة​ 



> ياتري مينا بيحب ينصح اللي حواليه لو شاف شئ غلط والا المقربين منه فقط؟


 
- انا مش بقدر اسكت لما اشوف حاجة غلط وبتكلم علي طول هههه

يعني احب انصح اي حد مش لازم اعرفه حتي لو شايفه في الشارع لاول مرة :smil7:​ 



> عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاماكن المحببه لقلبك وبتحب تورها باستمرار؟


 
- انا بحب السفر والتنقل كتير بس مفيش مكان بحبه بصفة خاصة انا بحب المكان بالناس اللي فيه هو ده اللي بيخليني اروح مكان معين يكون في ناس بحبها

بس ممكن نقول لو حددنا مكان ها اقولك طاحونة البابا كيرلس و دير مارمينا وكنيسة ابونا بيشوي كامل دول اكثر اماكن​ 



> كمان ايه هو المكان اللي نفسك تروحه لاول مره؟


 
- نفسي اروح القدس ​ 



> ياتري بتحب الاغاني الرومانسية والا علي حسب اللي بيعجبك؟


 
- مش بحب الاغاني اوي بسيط لما اسمعها​ 



> ايه اكتر الترانيم اللي بتسمعها؟


 
- بحب ترانيم بيتر لايف و انهار الحياة بحبهم جدااا​ 



> هل كوبتك خادم في الكنيسة والا وقتك لا يسمح؟


 
- قبل ما انشغل كنت خادم في اكثر من مكان دلوقتي خدمتي اقتصرت علي الاحد وهي خدمة مدارس احد وبس ​ 



> مع مين بتحب تفضفض وتشكي همومك؟


 
- مع نفسي :closedeye

وليا صديقين مقربين بحكي معاهم ​ 



> لما بتكون تعبان وحزين جدا بتعمل ايه ؟


 
- بقرأ مزامير او في الانجيل وفي الاخر انام بصحي الاقي كل حاجة بقيت تمام :Love_Letter_Open:​ 



> ماهي امنياتك المستقبلية؟


 
- امنيتي اننا اكون اسرة تعرف ربنا ونجيب طفل ولا اثنين وبس ونبقي عائلة سعيدة​ 



> هل لمينا حلم ويسعي لتحقيقه حتي الان؟ ام كان في حلم وتحقق؟


 
- ليا حلم اننا اسافر بره مصر وادرس دراسة جديدة بحبها ​ 



> ياتري نفسك تسافر والا تفضل العمل في بلدك؟


 
- اكيد تعز عليا بلدي بس نفسي اسافر وابقي ارجعلها تاني مصر بلد مباركة بشعبها القبطي الاصيل وصعب الواحد يسيبها للابد​ 



> ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب ومتردد؟


 
- عربية ​ 



> ايه الحاجه اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟


 
- صليب دهب ​ 



> تقول لمين هذه الكلمات:


​


> وحشتني​



​​- لكل الاعضاء اللي غايبين عن المنتدي والواحد بينسي يفتقدهم​ 



> بلاش تغيب


 
ل أمير twin ​ 



> افتقدتك


 
ل طارق ريدبشين​ 



> ربنا معاك في حياتك


 
- لكل اللي اعرفهم دي اجمل طلبة لانسان​ 



> ايه النصيحة اللي اتقالتلك واثرت فيك جدا؟


​ 
- اخويا قالي متخليش حد يعرفك في الجيش 
وللاسف بقيت اشهر من نار علي علم وعرفت ايه عيوبها بس متاخرههههههه





> شايف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة مجتهد جدا في نشاطه؟


 
- كل اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة نشطين معادا انا للاسف هههه​ 




> وفي النهاية يا مينا عايزه اقولك كانت حلقة جميلة جدا واستمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك


​


> وربنا معاك في حياتك ويوفقك​




- وانا بجد استمتعت معاكم فعلا وكانت حلقة مميزة بيكي وبكل اعضاء المنتدي اللي شرفونا فيها​​​ 



> واحب اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟


 
- موضوع جميل وفكرته حلوة وبيقرب الاعضاء ببعضها ربنا يباركك ويقدرك علي الاستمرار فيه​ 



> بتمني مكنش تقلت عليك في الاسئلة


​


> وكنت منورنا بحضورك الجميل وحب الاعضاء ليك​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




- لا متقلتيش ولا حاجة

بس احب افكرك اننا لسه ما اخدتش اجرتي علي الاستضافة :closedeye

احب اقول لكل السادة المستمعين اتمني اكون عند حسن ظنك 

وربنا معاكم جميعا 

اذكروني في صلاتكم

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> منور الاذاعه
> والمنتدي كله
> كوبتك مان


 
ده نورك انتي يا نيتلي

منوررررررررة


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بتصطاد عصافير*
> *يدوبك ع قدك:t30:*​


 
انتي ادري برضه

مش قصدك ان انتي عصافير برضه :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *نو يا عم ركز في الوش ركز ههههههههههه*​


 
حاطط علامة ال z الشهيرة

معناها انه بينام :t9:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا بني من غير ما اسال*
> 
> *هي ايووووووووووه ولا تعرف عن اليكس حاجة*
> *اجري يلا:t30:*​




لا اعرفها كويس 

حتي اسائلي الجماعة الاسكندرنية كدا :t30:​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا بني ده الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة30:*
> ​




يعني الحق استخبي :w00t:​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا معلش بقا انا ده بتاعي*
> 
> *وعايز تديه اديه احنا عدم لا مؤاخذة مش بنخاف*
> *برضه احنا صعايدة ونوكلها وهي ولعة30:*​




- ايوه كدا يعجبني الدماغ الصعيدي لما يقفل ويشتغل كدا ​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا هخاف مثلا يعني*
> 
> *جرب ياعم:crazy_pil*​




- ده انتي انتحارية بقي :closedeye​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا عيني يا ولدي*
> 
> *طب ماتشيله في بنكريااااااااااس هههههههههههههههههه*​




- لا الخزنة اضمن برضه

يا بتاعت البنك رياس انتي :11azy:​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممكن كوباتين وعادي هتشتغل معاك:t30:*
> ​




- بما انك مجربة الطريقة دي يبقي نشوف بقي :closedeye
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> jesuslovejohn قال:
> 
> 
> > * :new6::new6: ال زمالك ال *
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> يا اهلا اهلا منورة يا روزي
> 
> 
> ومتشرف معاكي وياااه الوقت عدي بسرعة كدا
> ...





هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا ما احنا اتفقنا يا مينا

مفيش مرتب 

دي استضافه مجاني عشان خاطر المستمعين الجمال دول ههههههههه

دبستك انا ههههههههههه

نورتنا يا مينا بجد​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المدير المتألق دايما

coptic man


 بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> انتي ادري برضه
> 
> مش قصدك ان انتي عصافير برضه :t30:


*نو انا ملاك من كام مشاركة سابقة ههههههه:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> حاطط علامة ال z الشهيرة
> 
> معناها انه بينام :t9:​


*وبيتنفسسسسسس:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا اعرفها كويس
> 
> حتي اسائلي الجماعة الاسكندرنية كدا :t30:
> 
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
* انا اتحولو ولزقوleasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

انتظروني قريبا جدا جدا

مع ضيف متميز وكلنا بنحبه ونحترمه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انتظروني قريبا جدا جدا
> 
> مع ضيف متميز وكلنا بنحبه ونحترمه​


*ياتري مييييييييين اسماعيل بيه ولا مين:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

هتعرفي يا روكااااااااااااااااا

بعد الفاصل هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> هتعرفي يا روكااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بعد الفاصل هههههههههههههه


*ماشي ياعم الاعلانات:a63:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه

اه يا روزى اعمليلنا حوار مع اسماعيل باشا ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

كوبتك كان فى الاذاعة وانا معرفش !!!

يا نهار احمرررررررر ههههههههههه

يا رووووووووزى

بعد كده كل يوم الصبح تدخلى تكلكسى فى بروفايلى

تفكيرى بالضيف اللى عندك عشان ارخم واغلس واتنح عليه

دول هواياتى المفضلة ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اه يا روزى اعمليلنا حوار مع اسماعيل باشا ههههههههه


*او اسماعيل ياسيين*
*بصي مش هتتنازل عن اسماعيل ياسيين هاتيه احنا مش لينا دعوة:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كوبتك كان فى الاذاعة وانا معرفش !!!
> 
> يا نهار احمرررررررر ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههه*
*ركزي في العضو المهم اللي جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايleasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماشي ياعم الاعلانات:a63:*​


 

ههههههههههههههههه:spor2:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اه يا روزى اعمليلنا حوار مع اسماعيل باشا ههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه من عنيناتي:wub:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه:spor2:


*العب العب العب اه يا روزي:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كوبتك كان فى الاذاعة وانا معرفش !!!​
> 
> يا نهار احمرررررررر ههههههههههه​
> يا رووووووووزى​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي

من عنياااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *العب العب العب اه يا روزي:a63:*​


 

ههههههههههههههههه اهو حبه رياضة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه اهو حبه رياضة


*هههههههههه وماله:999:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه وماله:999:*​


 ادا   هى زوزا  طلعت  الدورى الممتاز ولا ايه  :a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ادا هى زوزا طلعت الدورى الممتاز ولا ايه :a63::a63::a63:​


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا الدوري الجيد جدا ههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم​ 
في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 



 
انهارده اختارت ليكم​ 
عضو متميز جدا جدا وشخصية معروفه وواخد وضعه في المنتدي​ 
ضيفي استاذ بمعني استاذ​ 
كله علم وثقافة ومحبه​ 
حقيقي وجوده بركه كبيرة جدا للمنتدي​ 
اكيد عرفتوا انا بتكلم عن مين​ 
ضيفي وضيفكم اللي هينورنا انهارده وهنتعرف عليه اكتر واكتر​ 
هو​ 
العضو المبارك​ 
الاستاذ​ 
النهيسي​ 





اهلا وسهلا بيك يا استاذي​ 
بتمني لحضرتك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل​ 
فاصل سريع ونرجع مع استاذ النهيسي​ 
فتابعوناااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*ديه الاذاعه نورت بجد*
*نورت استاذي النهيسي*
*حلقة مميزة ..*
*متابعه طبعا يا روزي...*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اختيار حلو جدا يا روزى
منور الاذاعه كلها يا النهيسى​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ديه الاذاعه نورت بجد*
> 
> *نورت استاذي النهيسي*
> *حلقة مميزة ..*
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

نورتي الاذاعه كلها


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه دة 

في ايه هنا

بتقوله  مين؟؟؟

طيب ليا رجعة 

اظني عرفت..


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ايه دة
> 
> في ايه هنا
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه تنور يا كليمو طبعا في اي وقت


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا اقول الاذاعة ليه منورة

منور الاذاعة يا استاذ النهيسي

اختيار جميل ياروزي

بس خفي علي استاذنا واخدة بالك انتي هههه


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم​
> في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد​
> في​
> اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​
> ...


شكرا جدا أختى الغاليه
لكلامك الرائع
أنا لا أستحق كل هذا
لكن 
هذا من ذوقك طبعا​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أحبائى
*++ كاترين ++

+SwEetY KoKeY+

كليمو
Coptic Man*

ليكم جدا جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2010)

صباح الموسيقى


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


 

جميل يا كليمو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> وانا اقول الاذاعة ليه منورة
> 
> منور الاذاعة يا استاذ النهيسي
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه امممممممممممم

هحاول بس ماوعدكش ههههههههه:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا أختى الغاليه
> لكلامك الرائع
> أنا لا أستحق كل هذا
> لكن
> ...


 

حضرتك اكيد تستحقه واكتر يا استاذي

ومنور الاذاعه كلها


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> اختيار حلو جدا يا روزى​
> 
> منور الاذاعه كلها يا النهيسى​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر 

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااا مره اخري مع

استاذنا الكبير

في البداية احب ان حضرتك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل الدراسي

الوظيفة

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي الاكله المفضلة لحضرتك وكذلك المشروب المفضل؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

عايزين نعرف من هو استاذ النهيسي في سطور قليلة ؟


يلا يا استاذي في انتظارك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذنا الغالى النهيسى 
منور الاذاعة بجد
وحضرتك بركة كبيرة للمنتدى
ربنا يباركك
واكيييييييييييد متابعة 
شطورة يا روزتى
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> استاذنا الغالى النهيسى ​
> منور الاذاعة بجد
> وحضرتك بركة كبيرة للمنتدى
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

منورة الاذاعة كلها


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد احلى شخص وانسان بالعالم هو النهيسي
بشكر ربنا على محبتك ولا مرة الا سأل علي ان كان في صورة ولا كلام
انسان حساس بالآخرين 
معدنه ذهب خالص 
قليلين اللي زيه
ربناا يبارككك
وبشكرك على تشجيعك المتواصل الي 
وربنا حققلك رغبتك ورغبتي اني اتواجد للخدمة
ربنا يبااركك


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

منور يا احلى النهيسي 
واذاعة كلها مضوية بوجودك 
ومساءك سعيد يا روزي القمراية


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذنا الكبير

في البداية احب ان حضرتك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

أولا جدا بأشكر ذوقك وأختيارك لى
الاسم : النهيســــى وهذا على أسم القديس أبانوب النهيسى وليس أسمى الأصلى

السن :54 سنه

تاريخ الميلاد28 يناير 1957

مكان الميلاد : أنا من مصر

المؤهل الدراسي :بكالوريوس خدمه أجتماعيه

الوظيفة : اخصائى أجتماعى بدرجه مدير عام . تخصصى عمل معاشات للناس . وأى حادث فى محيط مدينتى لازم نساعدهم ماديا وألخ ... 

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ 3 ( أنا وأمى وزوجتى ) لأننى ليس لدى أطفال

ماهو لونك المفضل؟ : الأبيض

ماهي الاكله المفضلة لحضرتك وكذلك المشروب المفضل؟ :أنا أحب بالذات المشويات +قهوه

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟ :لا أعرف بأمانه. لم أهتم بذلك أبدا

عايزين نعرف من هو استاذ النهيسي في سطور قليلة ؟:أهم شيئ أننى بحب كل الناس . وبتعب جدا لو أى أحد زعل منى . بالقصد أو بغير قصد . ورغم هذا لى أصدقاء . أستغلوا هذا . وكم غدروا بى . ولازلت أعاشرهم وكأنه لم يحدث شيئ . ولكن الأن بحذر . 
من أسره عاديه متوسطه . عايشين فى ستر المسيح . قداسى المفضل هو الأثنين فجرا من 5 الى 7 صباحا
فى عملى بحب الكل . والكل بيحبنى  . ألا قليلون . وأنت تعلمين السبب . لكن منصور دائما بأسم المسيح

أرجو أن أكون نجحت فى أجاباتى
ههههههههه



يلا يا استاذي في انتظارك​


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

منور يا النهيسي 
انشاالله العمر كله 
حسيت انك مميز ومخضرم من اسلوب معاملتك مع الكل
فالكل بيحبوك وبيحترموك وانا اولهم 
ربنا يخليك لينا وما يحرمنا من طلتك البهية ومحبتك الرائعة


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> استاذنا الغالى النهيسى
> منور الاذاعة بجد
> وحضرتك بركة كبيرة للمنتدى
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


*شكرا جدا لشعورك الطيب 

أنتى أختا غاليه وفاضله

ربنا دائما معاكم والأسره*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> منور يا النهيسي
> انشاالله العمر كله
> حسيت انك مميز ومخضرم من اسلوب معاملتك مع الكل
> فالكل بيحبوك وبيحترموك وانا اولهم
> ربنا يخليك لينا وما يحرمنا من طلتك البهية ومحبتك الرائعة


*بالطبع يا أختى
المنتدى لازم يكون فيه علاقات طيبه بين أعضاءه
هذا الترابط بين الأعضاء والأخوه تساعد على نجاح المنتدى
والمسيحيه أصلا مجملها المحبه
ربنا يكون دائما معاكم ويساندكم
*​


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *بالطبع يا أختى*
> *المنتدى لازم يكون فيه علاقات طيبه بين أعضاءه*
> *هذا الترابط بين الأعضاء والأخوه تساعد على نجاح المنتدى*
> *والمسيحيه أصلا مجملها المحبه*
> *ربنا يكون دائما معاكم ويساندكم*​


 
ودا هدفنااا وغايتنا نشر المحبةةة والوئاام والسلام وعدم التفرقة ونكون كلنا اسرة متكاملة يرأسها رب الكون كله ربنااا يسوع المسيح اللي جمعنا ووحد قلبنا بشخصه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> منور يا احلى النهيسي
> واذاعة كلها مضوية بوجودك
> ومساءك سعيد يا روزي القمراية


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

كلك زوق ورقة


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> كلك زوق ورقة


 
ما الذوق ولباقة متواجدة بشخصك يا قمر
يسعد مساكي ومسا ضيفك المميز بالرب يسوع


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

منوررررررر الاذاعة استاذ نهيسى

هتبقى حلقة جميلة جداااا

متاااااابعة


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> استاذنا الكبير​
> 
> في البداية احب ان حضرتك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين​
> أولا جدا بأشكر ذوقك وأختيارك لى
> ...


 

هههههههههه طبعا يا استاذي نجحت

لان الاجابات كلها صريحة وجميلة


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ما الذوق ولباقة متواجدة بشخصك يا قمر
> يسعد مساكي ومسا ضيفك المميز بالرب يسوع


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منوررررررر الاذاعة استاذ نهيسى
> 
> هتبقى حلقة جميلة جداااا
> 
> متاااااابعة


 

منورة يا تاسوني طبعاااااااااااا


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منوررررررر الاذاعة استاذ نهيسى
> 
> هتبقى حلقة جميلة جداااا
> 
> متاااااابعة


 
ههههههههههه ايه رأيك نجلس مع بعض 
نحضر الحلقة ونغلس عليهم هههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منوررررررر الاذاعة استاذ نهيسى
> 
> هتبقى حلقة جميلة جداااا
> 
> متاااااابعة


شكراأختى الغاليه tasoni queena
ربنا معااكم
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري

مع استاذ النهيسي


عايزه اعرف ايه اصعب الاوقات اللي مريت عليك؟

لما بتتعب اوي اوي وتحس بالضيق بتعمل ايه؟

لو حد اخد رد فعل وحش تجاهك وانت ماعملتش حاجه بتتصرف ازاي ساعتها؟

ماهي الاية المحببه لقلبك؟

ماهي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟

هل حضرتك مواظب علي الصلاة والصوم وقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟

ماهي النصيحة اللي اتقالتلك ومازلت تعمل بها حتي الان؟

ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟


فاصل ونواصل​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري

مع استاذ النهيسي


عايزه اعرف ايه اصعب الاوقات اللي مريت عليك؟

يوم وفاه والدى . وكنت لسه طالب بالجامعه . والدخل سيئ . لكن ربنا لم يتركنا أبدا
لما بتتعب اوي اوي وتحس بالضيق بتعمل ايه؟

كلمه قالها أبونا مكارى وقت أستشهاد , أحبائنا فى نجع حمادى (ملناش غيرك يارب ) لإاللجوء للرب فى الضيق شيئ جميل . 
لو حد اخد رد فعل وحش تجاهك وانت ماعملتش حاجه بتتصرف ازاي ساعتها؟
بقول ساعتها لنفسى كان حقتى قلت وعملت . لكن محبه ربنا لى علشان لا أخطئ سكتتنى . فبشكر ربنا على أنه لم يكن لى رد فعل سيئ أندم عليه
ماهي الاية المحببه لقلبك؟
هى ليست آيه
بل قسمه القداس :
أيهان العظيم . أيزل الممجد . أيوضع المرتفع يالي عظم حبك . حبك العظيم الذي جعلك تقبل احتمال ذلك العذاب من اجلي ...

بتجعل الأنسان يتصور كل آلام السيد المسيح على الصليب
ماهي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟
[YOUTUBE]jidvYIdPNI4[/YOUTUBE]
هل حضرتك مواظب علي الصلاة والصوم وقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟

الصلاه .. أرتجاليه
الصوم ... بالطبع .. وأأخذ كثيرا حل بالفطار علشان مرض السكر
الكتاب .. بالطبع ... وليس مهم قراءه الكتاب . المهم تنفيذ ما نقرؤه 
ماهي النصيحة اللي اتقالتلك ومازلت تعمل بها حتي الان؟
أحترم الضعيف قبل القوى ولا أستهين بضعفه

كنت لا أريد تنفيذها 
لذا وأنا فى الثانوى كنت شقى جدا وبحب الشجار ههههه
لغايه ما زميل ضعيف جدا ضربنى  .. ومن وقتها .. لازم أحترم الكل ولا أستهين بأحد .. مهما كان .. فالكل لديه قوه خفيه
ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟

سنى لم يعد يحتاج لأمنيات
لكن أنا سعيد جدا
لأن أبن أخى . لم يدخل الجيش بمعجزه وتوظف مدرس بمعجزه 
وربنا موفقه جدا*

أمنياتى لكم أنتم أن الرب يسعدكم ويفرحكم جميعا آمين*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا مره اخري
> 
> مع استاذ النهيسي
> 
> ...


 

امين

كلام جميل اوي اوي يا استاذي

ربنا يفرح قلبك

مش عايزه اتقل عليك في الاسئلة يعني مرتين كده تاني وخلاص هههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنا تحت أمرك أختى الغاليه

*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف حضرتك اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟

وهل حضرتك مشترك في منتديات اخري؟

ياتري بتعمل ايه اول لما تدخل المنتدي؟

ماهي اكتر الاقسام المحببه لحضرتك؟

هل بتقضي وقت فراغك في اشياء اخري بجانب النت؟

امتي حسيت بالوحده رغم وجودك مع ناس؟

امتي حسيت بالفرح الشديد؟

لو حضرتك فاكر موقف مضحك يا ريت تحكيه لينا؟

هل حضرتك شخص اجتماعي والا انطوائي؟

ماهي اكتر الاديره اللي بتحب تزورها؟​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا تحت أمرك أختى الغاليه*


 

شكرا لزوق حضرتك وللوقت الجميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*منووووووووور الاذاعة استاذي*
*اعتبرني بنتك لان ده شرف كبير ليا*
*ولو البت روزي اديت حضرتك اسئلة كتير هبقا اجاوب عليها انا بيني وبينك كده ههههه*
*بت يا روزي خفي علي استاذي *
*والا........................*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووور الاذاعة استاذي*
> 
> *اعتبرني بنتك لان ده شرف كبير ليا*
> *ولو البت روزي اديت حضرتك اسئلة كتير هبقا اجاوب عليها انا بيني وبينك كده ههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههه حاضر هخف اهو

انا قربت اخلص هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه حاضر هخف اهو
> 
> انا قربت اخلص هههههههههههه


*خلصصصصصصصصصصصصصتي؟؟*
*بس خلاص كفاية كده:a63:*
*استاذي خلاص اخدت افرااااااااااج:999:*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووور الاذاعة استاذي*
> *اعتبرني بنتك لان ده شرف كبير ليا*
> *ولو البت روزي اديت حضرتك اسئلة كتير هبقا اجاوب عليها انا بيني وبينك كده ههههه*
> *بت يا روزي خفي علي استاذي *
> *والا........................*​


أيوه كده ألاقى مساعده 
فينك من زمااان
ههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزه اعرف حضرتك اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟
أنا كنت لا أعرف حتى الكمبيوتر فيه أيه بالضبط
أبن أخى جاب الكمبيوتر عندى لأن بجوارى نت .. وهو اللى عرفنى وعلمنى
وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟
تصدقى مش فاكر . أظن مكتوب تحتتوقيعى
وهل حضرتك مشترك في منتديات اخري؟
طبعا أنا مراقب عام فى 2 منتدى
ياتري بتعمل ايه اول لما تدخل المنتدي؟
الرسالئل لازم أصبح وأمسى على حبايبى
العلاقات الطيبه حلوه
ماهي اكتر الاقسام المحببه لحضرتك؟
القصه _ الروحى _ المسيحى الكتابى
هل بتقضي وقت فراغك في اشياء اخري بجانب النت؟
لا 
امتي حسيت بالوحده رغم وجودك مع ناس؟
أنا أجتماعى جدا وبيتى لا يخلوا من الضيوف , وأكره الوحده ولا أشعر بها أبدا
امتي حسيت بالفرح الشديد؟
يوم أكليلى بالطبع...
لو حضرتك فاكر موقف مضحك يا ريت تحكيه لينا؟
كنت بالجامعه . وسافرت مع صديقان لبلده قريبه واحد منهم راهب الآن . وقلت لهم ليس معى نقود . فهمونى أنهم معاهم نقود كتير . وفى العوده لم يأتى القطار . وفجأه ظهر لنا كاهن كنسيتنا فى المحطه . قلت له ليس معنا نقود وهم لم يسمعوا ذلك . فذهب بنا لركوب سياره تاكسى خاص . وهم مصممون على الدفع . فضحك أبونا . لم يعرفوا أننى أبلغته . بس كان تصميمهم يضحك جدا
هل حضرتك شخص اجتماعي والا انطوائي؟
أجتماعى جداااا
ماهي اكتر الاديره اللي بتحب تزورها؟
كل شهران وبأنتظام بروح للقديس مار مينا
سلام ونعمه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> أيوه كده ألاقى مساعده
> فينك من زمااان
> ههههههههههه


 
هههههههههه احنا كلنا معاك

ضد روزى طبعا ههههههههه

منور استاذنا الغالى​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه احنا كلنا معاك
> 
> ضد روزى طبعا ههههههههه
> 
> منور استاذنا الغالى​


أنا عاوز أسرق منها ورق الأسئله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*استاذي العزيز والغالي لقلبي
منوره المنتدي كله مش الاذاعه بس
بجد حضرتك انسان جميل جدا
بمحبتك للكل واحترامك وزؤقك العالي
وانا عارف اني مقصر في حقك
ربنا يحميك ويحمي كل اسرتك
ويبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

_* الاذاعه منوووووووره بيك استاذى النهيسى


*_​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _* الاذاعه منوووووووره بيك استاذى النهيسى
> 
> 
> *_​


شكرا حضرتك اللى منورين الدنيا كلها​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أيوه كده ألاقى مساعده
> فينك من زمااان
> 
> ههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه احنا كلنا معاك​
> 
> ضد روزى طبعا ههههههههه​
> 
> منور استاذنا الغالى​


 

هههههههههههه ايون ايون بعوني 

ماشي ماشي:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أنا عاوز أسرق منها ورق الأسئله​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا من دماغي:smil16::spor2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أيوه كده ألاقى مساعده
> فينك من زمااان
> ههههههههههه​


*اي خدمة استاذي:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا من دماغي:smil16::spor2:


*بت هكسر دماغك دي:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بت هكسر دماغك دي:a63:*​


 

هههههههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> أنا عاوز أسرق منها ورق الأسئله


 
لو معرفتش اسرقلك منها ورقة الاسئلة

هسرقلك نموذج الاجابة ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> هههههههههههه ايون ايون بعوني
> 
> ماشي ماشي:a63:


 
ههههههههههه

استاذ نهيسى يا روزى

يبقى ابيعك ولا لاء ؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا من دماغي:smil16::spor2:


يبقى هنسرق دماغك تيك كير بقى هههههههههه

البسى طاقية​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> استاذ نهيسى يا روزى​
> 
> يبقى ابيعك ولا لاء ؟؟​


 

اممممممممممممممممم

طيب سكت ياستي ههههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يبقى هنسرق دماغك تيك كير بقى هههههههههه​
> 
> البسى طاقية​


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا مش هتعرفي

ومخصماكي اصلا

واااااااااااااااااء:hlp:


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> اممممممممممممممممم
> 
> طيب سكت ياستي ههههههههههههههleasantr


 
مجاوبتييش يا روزاية على السؤال

هشتريكوا انتوا الاتنين طبعا يا قمر ههههههههههههه

اوعى تزعلى حبيبتى​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا مش هتعرفي
> 
> ومخصماكي اصلا
> 
> واااااااااااااااااء:hlp:


 
لالالالا طب متخصمنيش

وانا هديكى الطاقية هدية هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالالالا طب متخصمنيش​
> 
> وانا هديكى الطاقية هدية هههههههههه​


 

امممممممممممممم

ماشي كده ممكن افكر ههههههههههههههه:999:


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مجاوبتييش يا روزاية على السؤال​
> هشتريكوا انتوا الاتنين طبعا يا قمر ههههههههههههه​
> 
> اوعى تزعلى حبيبتى​


 

هههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

كلك زووووووووووووق:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> امممممممممممممم
> 
> ماشي كده ممكن افكر ههههههههههههههه:999:


 
ههههههههههه هاااا فكرتى​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> هههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبي
> 
> كلك زووووووووووووق:love_letter_send:


 

انتى اللى زوق يا روزا يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه هاااا فكرتى​


 

هههههههههههه فكرت من بدري ووافقت طبعا :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى mikel coco

أنت أخ غالى وحبيب 

ربنا يديم البركه فى بيتك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بشكر الأخت روزى لأستضافتها لى
وكل من شارك فى الموضوع​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> بشكر الأخت روزى لأستضافتها لى​
> 
> وكل من شارك فى الموضوع​


 
هههههههههههه 

لسه يا استاذي

اخر فقرة والا حضرتك زهقت مننا

ده احنا ملايكه حتي هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> هههههههههههه فكرت من بدري ووافقت طبعا :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع استاذنا النهيسي


عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي نفسك تزورها قريب؟

وايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟

ماذا تعني لك كلمة صداقة وهل يوجد اصدقاء في هذه الحياه؟

امتي حسيت بوقوف اصدقائك جانبك؟

هل حضرتك شخص تحب العتاب والا بتفضل الصمت؟

حضرتك راضي عن نفسك بنسبة كام %؟

ماهو اكتر عيب في شخصيتك؟

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الاسرة

الحب

المال

السلطة

الامل

الحرية


لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

فينك

وحشتني

افتقدك في حياتي

لك كل الحب والاحترام

ربنا يساعدك


وفي النهاية يا استاذي احب اقول لحضرتك انك نورتنا جدا في الاذاعة واستمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك

واحب اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟


بشكرك جدا جدا علي وقت حضرتك

واسيبك تختم الاذاعة بكلمة للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليك يا استاذي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههleasantr


*بت كفاية كده ع استاذي*
*اقطعععععععععع الحلقة يا برعي*
*وانزل بالتتر:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بت كفاية كده ع استاذي*
> 
> *اقطعععععععععع الحلقة يا برعي*
> *وانزل بالتتر:a63:*​


 

ههههههههههه يا فالحه منا خلاص خلصت

هش يابت يلا ههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*استاذ النهيسى منووووووور
حلقة مميزة يا روزى
واختيار راشع 
مبسوطة اننا حنعرف حضرتك اكتر
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *استاذ النهيسى منووووووور*​
> *حلقة مميزة يا روزى*
> *واختيار راشع *
> *مبسوطة اننا حنعرف حضرتك اكتر*​


 

نورتي يا ديدي يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> *بت كفاية كده ع استاذي*
> *اقطعععععععععع الحلقة يا برعي*
> *وانزل بالتتر:a63:*​


 
هههههههههههه

خلاص روزى خلصت تقريبا​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي نفسك تزورها قريب؟
دير القديس مار مينا
وايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟
دير سانت كاترين
ماذا تعني لك كلمة صداقة وهل يوجد اصدقاء في هذه الحياه؟
الصديق لا يظهر ألا فى الضيق . بالطبع لى أصدقاء . لكن لم يصيروا مثل الماضى تغيروا مع التغيرات الجويه
امتي حسيت بوقوف اصدقائك جانبك؟
أنا رحت الطوارئ منذ 4 سنوات كنت مش عارف أسمى . ولم أجد أحدااا
هل حضرتك شخص تحب العتاب والا بتفضل الصمت؟
العتاب لا يحل , بيكتر المشاكل
حضرتك راضي عن نفسك بنسبة كام %؟
صفر ... لا أحد يرضى عن نفسه وألا تمكن منه عدو الخير .


ماهو اكتر عيب في شخصيتك؟
الطيابه الناس بتظن أنها خيابه
ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الاسرة :الأستقرار

الحب:يدل على أن القلب ينبض  ( فيه حياه )

المال : أصل لكل الشرور  .

السلطة: البعدعنها رحمه

الامل:من بلا أمل ولا رجاء يكون بلا حياه

الحرية:نعمه . 


لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

فينك : العمر اللى بينسرق منى

وحشتني:صديق لى فى أمريكا . من سنواااات

افتقدك في حياتي:  والدى ربنا ينيح نفسه

لك كل الحب والاحترام: بأمانه للأستاذ والأخ ماى روك .. لأنه عمل صرح جميل جمعنا على أسم يسوع

ربنا يساعدك:ربنا يساعدنا كلنا


وفي النهاية يا استاذي احب اقول لحضرتك انك نورتنا جدا في الاذاعة واستمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك

واحب اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟
أنا للأسف أول مره أنتبه لموضوع الأذاعه . وأبهرتنى فكرته . وفيه فعلا فضفضه للشخص بين أحباؤه .   *بشكرك جدا لفكرتها ونجاحها*

بشكرك جدا جدا علي وقت حضرتك

واسيبك تختم الاذاعة بكلمة للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا جدا للأخت الرائعه صاحبه الموضوع الجميل ( روزى ) . وشكرا لمحبه كل من فى المنتدى . بأمانه كل المنتدى ناس طيبين وعلى خلق . وبستفاد جدا جدا من المنتدى
سلام الرب يسوع مع الجميع

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي نفسك تزورها قريب؟​
> دير القديس مار مينا
> وايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟
> دير سانت كاترين
> ...


 

شكرا ليك يا استاذي

كنت منورنا وكلام حضرتك كله حكم

حقيقي انا بستفاد جدا من حضرتك ومحبتك للجميع

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا فالحه منا خلاص خلصت
> 
> هش يابت يلا ههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههه*
*مش قاعدة ع دماغك*
*تعالي يا استاذي شوف روزي بتعمل فيا ايه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص روزى خلصت تقريبا​


*طب بلاش تفضحي كده استري عليا:wub:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*نووووووووووووورتنا استاذي بجد*
*حضرتك شخصية جميلة جدا *
*واب لكل ولد وبنت*
*ياريت تقبلني اكون بنتك استاذي*​


----------



## magedrn (25 أكتوبر 2010)

كنت منور الاذاعة استاذى نهيسى وبجد اجابات جميلة جدا من شخصية محترمة جدا
وانسان جميل جدا وع احلى مذيعة جدا فى المنتدى روزى 
نورت الاذاعة


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

خسارة جداً إن يفوتنى لقاء أستاذى / *النهيسى* ..

يلا مليش حظ بئا ..

أنا مبسوط إن حضرتك موجود معانا يا أستاذى ..

==

واضح إن حضرتك أونكل ممتاز لأبن أخوك ، أنا مش بستبعدها إن حضرتك تكون أب تانى له ،

يا بخته بحضرتك ..

==


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> كنت منور الاذاعة استاذى نهيسى وبجد اجابات جميلة جدا من شخصية محترمة جدا
> وانسان جميل جدا وع احلى مذيعة جدا فى المنتدى روزى
> نورت الاذاعة


 

ميرسي ليك يا ماجد

ربنا يخليك يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> خسارة جداً إن يفوتنى لقاء أستاذى / *النهيسى* ..
> 
> يلا مليش حظ بئا ..
> 
> ...


 

نورت يا زاما

معلش تتعوض بقي مع الضيف الجديد هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المدير المتألق دايما

coptic man


وايضا كان معانا​العضو المبارك استاذنا

النهيسي

بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

متابع...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

منور يا كرستيان


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الواضح اني مظلم يا اختي روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالا مش تقول كده

ده نورك اهو باين اوي ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*يالا يا روزى
مستنيين الضيف اللى جاى
ويارب يكون اللى ف بالى
واكيد انتى عارفاه 
اوفى بكلامك يالا
*​


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*زعلان جدا زيى زاما ان الخلقة دى فاتتنى
روزى بقت كسلانة  مش بتعمل دعاية زيى لاول للبرنامج
الشهرة وحشة بقى ههههههه
طيب الواحد كان مشغول شوية الفترة دى على الاقل يلاقى لينك الموضوع فى البروفيل يلحق يبص علية:t32:
استاذى وابى الغالى من اروع الشخصيات اللى  هنا
انسان خساس وراقى فى تعاملة مع الكل
بجد وجودة هنا  معانا عاطى طعم  مميز للمنتدى
نورت ابى الغالى الاذاعة  
 اشوف بس المذيعة اللى عملت اللقاء دة ولا عرفتنا**:smil8:*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *يالا يا روزى*​
> *مستنيين الضيف اللى جاى*
> *ويارب يكون اللى ف بالى*
> *واكيد انتى عارفاه *
> *اوفى بكلامك يالا*​


نصيحة للجميع...

القسم ده فيه الغام ماحدش يخش...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *يالا يا روزى*​
> *مستنيين الضيف اللى جاى*
> *ويارب يكون اللى ف بالى*
> *واكيد انتى عارفاه *
> *اوفى بكلامك يالا*​


 

هههههههههه هو اللي في بالك يا قمر صح كده

وقريبا هيكون معانا وهنهريه كالعاده ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نصيحة للجميع...
> 
> القسم ده فيه الغام ماحدش يخش...


 

هههههههههه ولا حد هيصدق

هش يلا روح زي ما اتفقنا هههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *زعلان جدا زيى زاما ان الخلقة دى فاتتنى*
> *روزى بقت كسلانة مش بتعمل دعاية زيى لاول للبرنامج*
> *الشهرة وحشة بقى ههههههه*
> *طيب الواحد كان مشغول شوية الفترة دى على الاقل يلاقى لينك الموضوع فى البروفيل يلحق يبص علية:t32:*
> ...


 

ههههههههه معلش معلش

غلطه مطبعية ومش هتكرر يا جرجس هههههههههه


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*يالا يا روزى هتجيبلنا مين من الحلوين*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

حاضر يا حبي

هنزل الحلقة انهارده


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر يا حبي
> 
> هنزل الحلقة انهارده


 يبدو انني لن اتابع الحلقة...

وا أسفاه...


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

ليش بقي هتكون فين

اعترف


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ليش بقي هتكون فين
> 
> اعترف


مفاجأة اصل انا مسافر الاسبوع اللي جاي...

يعني مش هاقدر اتابع...

هههههههههههه...


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مفاجأة اصل انا مسافر الاسبوع اللي جاي...
> 
> يعني مش هاقدر اتابع...
> 
> هههههههههههه...


 

هههههههههه يا حظك الحلو

روح يابني

وتعالي بسرعه

ههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا حظك الحلو
> 
> روح يابني
> 
> ...


 مش قبل شهرين...


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مش قبل شهرين...


 

هههههههههه لا ربنا معاك بقي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*فين الضيف يا هانم*
*هنفضل مستنين كده كتير*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههه

اممممممممممم يابنتي هو في الطريق

الله المواصلات اخرته ههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *فين الضيف يا هانم*
> 
> *هنفضل مستنين كده كتير*​


 كانت بتهزر معك...


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*متاااااااابعة انا  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *متاااااااابعة انا  ​*


 وانا بوضب الشنطة عشان مسافر بعد 5 ايام...


----------



## tamav maria (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> وانا بوضب الشنطة عشان مسافر بعد 5 ايام...




يابختك ياعم
رايح تتفسح
ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *متاااااااابعة انا  ​*


 

منورانا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> وانا بوضب الشنطة عشان مسافر بعد 5 ايام...


 

ههههههههه بتوضبها من دلوقتي هههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> وانا بوضب الشنطة عشان مسافر بعد 5 ايام...


*
بالسلامة يا كريستيان :new8:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه بتوضبها من دلوقتي هههههههههههه:thnk0001:


 ايه رأيك حجة اقبح من ذنب؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منورانا يا قمر



*انتي اللي منورة يا قمر :t23: ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> يابختك ياعم
> رايح تتفسح
> ههههههههه


 لالالالالالالالالالالالا...

رايح في شغل...

يعني احسن من البهدلة على الهوا...


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *بالسلامة يا كريستيان :new8:*​



ميرسي الك اختي...


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ايه رأيك حجة اقبح من ذنب؟؟؟


 

ههههههههه لالالالالالا بس علي مين بردو

ولو  ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> اممممممممممم يابنتي هو في الطريق
> 
> الله المواصلات اخرته ههههههههه


*ايه يا بت بيمشي جوا الجزمة الاووووووووووووول:smile01*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايه يا بت بيمشي جوا الجزمة الاووووووووووووول:smile01*​


 

هههههههههه مش عارفه بقي يمكن لجنه وقفته هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه مش عارفه بقي يمكن لجنه وقفته هههههههه


*لا يا بت مش شايفة احمر في المنطقة:smile01*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه يبقي هو بيدلع وعامل متأخر ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يبقي هو بيدلع وعامل متأخر ههههههههه


*ليه انشاء الله *
*هو فاكر نفسه اتدلع يا رشيدي علي وش المية:smile01*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا زعلالالالالانه جدااا ان حلقة استاذى الحبيب الغالى النهيسى فاتتنى
بس لازم  الحق اسجل اعجابى بشخصه الرائع وبوجوده الملىء بالمحبه والتواضع
هو انسان بمعنى الكلمه هادىء كالنسمه فى المنتدى لم يفتعل اى مشكله ولم يتأخر ابداً عن المشاركه فى الصلاه لاى محتاج
دائم افتقاد الجميع بدون كلل أو ملل .. مثال للمحبه المسيحيه  الحقيقيه
من كل قلبى بتمنالك السعاده فى حياتك وان يحفظك الرب من كل شر أو شبة شر انت وكل اسرتك
 وان يكلل تعبك بالنجاح
تقبل مرورى ومحبتى
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا زعلالالالالانه جدااا ان حلقة استاذى الحبيب الغالى النهيسى فاتتنى​*
> *بس لازم الحق اسجل اعجابى بشخصه الرائع وبوجوده الملىء بالمحبه والتواضع*
> *هو انسان بمعنى الكلمه هادىء كالنسمه فى المنتدى لم يفتعل اى مشكله ولم يتأخر ابداً عن المشاركه فى الصلاه لاى محتاج*
> *دائم افتقاد الجميع بدون كلل أو ملل .. مثال للمحبه المسيحيه الحقيقيه*
> ...


 

ههههههههه معلش يا دونا يا حبي

مش تزعلي المره الجايه هكتر الاعلانات هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه معلش يا دونا يا حبي
> 
> مش تزعلي المره الجايه هكتر الاعلانات هههههههههههههه



قصدك يعني

تخلص على اللي بين ايديكِ
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> قصدك يعني
> 
> تخلص على اللي بين ايديكِ
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة









انهارده اختارت ليكم عضو مبارك لكنه مشكله هههههههههههه

عضو بجد زووووووووق جدا ومحب للجميع

ودايما بيسأل علي اخواته في المنتدي وكله حب وطيبه


اكيد عرفتوا انا بتكلم عن مين

العضو اللي هينور الاذاعه انهارده معانا وهنستمتع بالحوار معاه ونتعرف عليه اكتر

هووووووووووووووو



العضو المبارك


*christianbible5* 


اهلا بيك معانا يا كرستيان

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل وسط المستمعين اللي بيحبوك

فاصل سريع ونرجع مع العضو المبارك

كرستينان








فتابعوناااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

متابع...


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*متابعة و بشدة 
ربنا يوفقك اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *متابعة و بشدة ​*
> 
> *ربنا يوفقك اخي الغالي *​


 يبقى كلنا هانتابع يا ريد روز...
هههههههههه...


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*لوووووووووووووولى
منور يا كرستيان 
شاطرة يا روزى
متبعة 
واتوصى بقى كتيييييييييييييير
*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> متابع...


 

هههههههه متابع مين يا اخ

ده انت الراس الكبيره ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *متابعة و بشدة ​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يوفقك اخي الغالي *​


 

منورانا يا حبي


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*منور الاذاعه اخى الغالى
اكيد متابعه​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لوووووووووووووولى*​
> *منور يا كرستيان *
> *شاطرة يا روزى*
> *متبعة *
> *واتوصى بقى كتيييييييييييييير*​


 

ههههههههه مش تقلقي يا حبي هتوصي اكيد 

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *منور الاذاعه اخى الغالى​*
> 
> 
> 
> *اكيد متابعه*​


 

منوره يا دوناااااااااااا يا عسل


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​





روزي86 قال:


> وضيف جديد​
> في​
> اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​
> 
> ...


ده فعلا مشكلة...


> عضو بجد زووووووووق جدا ومحب للجميع​
> ودايما بيسأل علي اخواته في المنتدي وكله حب وطيبه​


يا رب يخليكي لينا يا قمر...

ده لقب انا لا استحقه...


> اكيد عرفتوا انا بتكلم عن مين​
> العضو اللي هينور الاذاعه انهارده معانا وهنستمتع بالحوار معاه ونتعرف عليه اكتر​


ممكن انور بوجودكم لكن ليه حاسس هتخلي ليلتي سوده...


> هووووووووووووووو​
> 
> 
> العضو المبارك​
> ...


خلاص ياختي الكل عرف...

دي جدتي اتصلت بي وقالتلي ربنا يكون في عونك على المصيبة دي...


> اهلا بيك معانا يا كرستيان​


اهلا بيكم حبايب قلبي منورين...:t4:


> بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل وسط المستمعين اللي بيحبوك​


آه هو هيكون ممتع جدا بدون شك...:mus13:


> فاصل سريع ونرجع مع العضو المبارك​
> كرستينان​
> 
> 
> ...


الله يبارك عمرك...

انت لسه الاعلان ما خلص ولقيت الاخت ريد روز جاية زي الاسد بتشمت فيا...

الله يسامحكم...


> فتابعوناااااااااااااااااا​


تابعونا ده ايه؟؟؟

تابعو العم كريستيان هيتبهدل الزاي...

الرب يسوع معكم...


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *منور الاذاعه اخى الغالى​*
> 
> *اكيد متابعه*​


اهلا بالاخت دونا...

حاسس صداااااااااااااااع...

ممكن اروح انام وهارجع 4 نوفمبر...


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه متابع مين يا اخ
> 
> ده انت الراس الكبيره ههههههههههههه


 هو الراس اتكسر بقيت بدون راس...

ربنا يسامحك...

ممكن نسخة عن الاسئلة قبل ما نبدأ؟؟؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ده فعلا مشكلة...
> 
> يا رب يخليكي لينا يا قمر...
> 
> ...


واخد بالك انت 
مقولتش حاجة انا
فاضل روكا بقى
​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لوووووووووووووولى*​
> *منور يا كرستيان *
> *شاطرة يا روزى*
> *متبعة *
> *واتوصى بقى كتيييييييييييييير*​


آدي العصابة اكتملت...

انت هتصير بطيخة اليوم يا كريستيان...

الله كبير...

على قول الاحبة الله اكبر...


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل الدراسي

الوظيفه

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضله ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

باختصار شديد عايزه اعرف من هو كرستيان؟


يلا يا باشا جاوب ولنا عوده​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لوووووووووووووولى*​
> *منور يا كرستيان *
> *شاطرة يا روزى*
> *متبعة *
> *واتوصى بقى كتيييييييييييييير*​


انا مقدر الفرحة بتاعتك...

ههههههههههه...

من كتر الفرحة متابعة بقت متبعة...

ههههههههههه...

الله يسامحكم...


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> واخد بالك انت
> مقولتش حاجة انا
> فاضل روكا بقى​



لالالالا...

روكا دي معايا...


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آدي العصابة اكتملت...
> 
> انت هتصير بطيخة اليوم يا كريستيان...
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههه :bud::bud:


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آدي العصابة اكتملت...
> 
> انت هتصير بطيخة اليوم يا كريستيان...
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
طب خاف مننا بقى 
احسن نقلب ريا وسكينة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *طب خاف مننا بقى *
> *احسن نقلب ريا وسكينة*​


 

ههههههههههههه احنا بليل بنتحول

خاف علي نفسك بقي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انا مقدر الفرحة بتاعتك...
> 
> ههههههههههه...
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
كويس انك مقدر فرحتى
اكيد ربنا مسامحنا مش بابانا
يالا بقى جاوب احسن اتوصى معاها
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> واخد بالك انت
> مقولتش حاجة انا
> فاضل روكا بقى
> ​


*وروكا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آدي العصابة اكتملت...
> 
> انت هتصير بطيخة اليوم يا كريستيان...
> 
> ...


*عصابة ايه ياكريس؟؟؟؟*
*ده احنا حتي لُطاف خااااااااااااااالص:t23:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> لالالالا...
> 
> روكا دي معايا...



*ههههههههههههه
زى ريد روز كدة
ياااارب يطلع زى اللى فى بالى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> لالالالا...
> 
> روكا دي معايا...


*يعني تقول عصابة وبعدين روكا معايا:act19:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عصابة ايه ياكريس؟؟؟؟*
> *ده احنا حتي لُطاف خااااااااااااااالص:t23:*​


*قشطة يا روكا
نورتى 
يالا اتوصى زينا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

يلا جاوب معندناش وقت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *قشطة يا روكا
> نورتى
> يالا اتوصى زينا
> *​


*طبعا يا بنتي هو احنا بنلعب:act19:*
*يعني اسيبه يقول عصابةو اسسسسسكت:boxing:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل​


يا مرحبا...


> في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين​
> الاسم​


جورج...


> السن​
> تاريخ الميلاد​


تاريخ الميلاد...

14 نوفمبر 1973...

احسبيهم بقا...


> مكان الميلاد​


بيروت لبنان...


> المؤهل الدراسي​


Fashion Designer...

اربع سنوات لاهوت في دير مار عبدا...


> الوظيفه​


Health Safety Security Environment Coordinator مع احدى الشركات الكندية...


> كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟​


ثلاث اولاد واخت واحدة...

اخي اصغر مني بأربع سنوات توفى بحادث سيارة من حوالي 13 سنة... لكن كأن المصيبة اليوم حدثت... ذكرى مؤلمة... الرب يخلي اخوتكم اخواتكم... حرقة كبيرة...

الاخ الصغير يعمل خارج لبنان... اشتقتلو كتير ويا رب يحفظه من كل شر...

الاخت متزوجة وعندها ثلاث بنات... زي القمر اكيد بيشبهو خالهم... بكل تواضع...:smile01


> ماهو لونك المفضل؟​


الابيض...


> ماهي اكلتك المفضله ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟​


لا اكره اي نوع من الاكل...

لكنني احب اللازانيا كتير...

مشروب...

شراب التوت... الافضل على الاطلاق... هههههههههههه... بموت في التوت...:t4:


> كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟​


الطول حوالي 1.68...

الوزن حوالي 74 كيلو...


> باختصار شديد عايزه اعرف من هو كرستيان؟​


احب جميع الناس لأنني لا استطيع ان انسى اننا على صورة الله ومثاله...


> يلا يا باشا جاوب ولنا عوده​


نشكر الرب يسوع الاسئلة سهلة جدا...

يبقى براءة يا عمنا جورج...

نعلن انتهاء الحلقة...

هههههههههه...

شكرا لكم...

عوده ده ايه...

خلاص يا ستي عندنا شغل بكرا...:act19:


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *طبعا يا بنتي هو احنا بنلعب:act19:*
> 
> *يعني اسيبه يقول عصابةو اسسسسسكت:boxing:*​


 روكا انا بتكلم عليهم...

الله هو انت معي ولا ضدي؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يعني تقول عصابة وبعدين روكا معايا:act19:*​


ماحنا كنا كويسين يا بت...


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> 14 نوفمبر 1973...


14 أوكتوبر 1973...

اعتذر...

ده انا هانسى اسمي بعد...


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا مرحبا...
> 
> جورج...
> 
> ...


 

اجاباتك كلها جميلة يا باشا

طيب ايه نكمل والا نستكمل غدا:t39:


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> 14 أوكتوبر 1973...
> 
> اعتذر...
> 
> ده انا هانسى اسمي بعد...


 

ههههههههه معلش معلش شهر مش حاجه هههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> روكا انا بتكلم عليهم...
> 
> الله هو انت معي ولا ضدي؟؟؟


*ااااه بحسب:t39:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ماحنا كنا كويسين يا بت...


*بت يا روزي*
*اتوصي بيه علي الاخر*
*ده بيقولي ببببببببببت:act19:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه :bud::bud:


 مش عارف ليه حاسس في شيء مستخبي خلف الضحكة دي...


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بت يا روزي*
> 
> *اتوصي بيه علي الاخر*
> *ده بيقولي ببببببببببت:act19:*​


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي

مش تقلقي هيتهري هههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*منور يا كريس*
*وفي انتظار باقي الاسئلة*
*ومش عايزاك تقلق مني خااااااااااااااالص*​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اجاباتك كلها جميلة يا باشا
> 
> طيب ايه نكمل والا نستكمل غدا:t39:


 ايه هو في لسه؟؟؟

انت عايزة تمرمطيني كل يوم؟؟؟

خليها الليلة مش عايز اتبهدل كل يوم...


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مش عارف ليه حاسس في شيء مستخبي خلف الضحكة دي...


 

ههههههههههههه اهااااااااااا خلف الاسوار هههههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ااااه بحسب:t39:*​


بتحسبي الفوايد؟؟؟

او بتحسبي الله ما خلقني؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ايه هو في لسه؟؟؟
> 
> انت عايزة تمرمطيني كل يوم؟؟؟
> 
> خليها الليلة مش عايز اتبهدل كل يوم...


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا منا ممكن اتعب واقوم ونستكمل غدا ههههههههههه :59:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي
> 
> مش تقلقي هيتهري هههههههههههههه:bud:


*اييييييييييوة كده:act19:*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

امتي حسيت بجرح المشاعر؟

مين اقرب شخص ليك؟

هل انت شخصية رومانسية والا مش اوي؟

انت شخص اجتماعي والا بتحب العزله في بعض الاحيان؟

لو شخص جرح فيك بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

لو زعلت من شخص بتروح تعاتبه والا بتفضل الصمت؟

ايه اكتر عيب في شخصيتك ؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

يلا ولنا عوده مره اخري​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> بتحسبي الفوايد؟؟؟
> 
> او بتحسبي الله ما خلقني؟؟؟


*ولا ده ولا ده*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امتي حسيت بجرح المشاعر؟​
> 
> مين اقرب شخص ليك؟​
> هل انت شخصية رومانسية والا مش اوي؟​
> ...


 ممكن انام؟؟؟

هههههههههههه...

هي دي اسئلة تتسأل؟؟؟


> امتي حسيت بجرح المشاعر؟​


من حوالي الشهر...


> مين اقرب شخص ليك؟​


للأسف مافيش...

ما لقيت صديق مخلص... ممكن العيب فيا انا...

علاقتي مع الاهل ممتازة وهم من المقربين ليا... لكن شخص خارج الاسرة ما لقيتش حد... ما تزعلوا مني بس بصراحة مش عارف ليه بيحصل معايا الموضوع ده...


> هل انت شخصية رومانسية والا مش اوي؟​


مش عارف جربي!!!:giveup:

هههههههههههه...

ممكن الطبع الحنون يفهم بشكل خاطيء... اظن ان هذا هو السبب الاول لعدم الحصول على شخص مقرب...


> انت شخص اجتماعي والا بتحب العزله في بعض الاحيان؟​


اجتماعي جدا...

احب العزلة فقط حينما اشعر بالتعب او الحزن... لا احب ان يشاركني احد حزني...


> لو شخص جرح فيك بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟​


بزعل وبتدايق جدا لأن عمري ما بنيت علاقة لأجل مصلحة...

احب الشفافية...

اكره:

الكذب...

الخداع...

والخيانة...


> لو زعلت من شخص بتروح تعاتبه والا بتفضل الصمت؟​


حسب الشخص...


> ايه اكتر عيب في شخصيتك ؟​


حنون...


> امتي دموعك تنزل؟​


في حال فقدان احدهم (الموت)...

او في حال رأيت دموع حبيبتي...


> يلا ولنا عوده مره اخري​


سكرنا يا باشا...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> يه اكتر عيب في شخصيتك ؟​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ده مش عيب يا كريس*
*بالعكس دي ميزة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

عن جد لازم تنامو بكرا وراكم شغل...


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ده مش عيب يا كريس*
> 
> *بالعكس دي ميزة*​


احترم رأيك لكن ده اكبر عيب ممكن تلاقيه في انسان...

لو كنت حنونة لأستغلك من حولك... نادرا ما تجدين من يعرف ما معنى حنية...

هذا ما اكرهه في شخصي...

اشكر رأيك في الموضوع...


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*   ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *   ​*


 انت مبسوطة كمان؟؟؟

يلا كل واحد عنده سؤال يتفضل يرميه على اكتافي...


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *   ​*


 عندك جامعة بكرا...

روحي نامي...


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انت مبسوطة كمان؟؟؟
> 
> يلا كل واحد عنده سؤال يتفضل يرميه على اكتافي...



*هههههههههههههه 
انا متابعة بس :smile01
روزي تكفي و زيادة :boxing:​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ممكن انام؟؟؟
> 
> هههههههههههه...
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه يا اجاباتك يا حج جو هههههههههه مش هقولك يا كرستيان :new2:


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه *
> *انا متابعة بس :smile01*
> 
> *روزي تكفي و زيادة :boxing:*​


 

هههههههههه مش تقلقي يا حبي هنقوم معاه بأجدع واجب ههههههههههههه:dance:


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا اجاباتك يا حج جو هههههههههه مش هقولك يا كرستيان :new2:


مش هتقوليلي ايه؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه مش تقلقي يا حبي هنقوم معاه بأجدع واجب ههههههههههههه:dance:


 ايه هي ريد روز هتكون مبسوطة اوي لو كسرتيني في الاسئلة...:ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مش هتقوليلي ايه؟؟؟


 

هقولك بأسمك الحقيقي جووووووووووووو:spor24:


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هقولك بأسمك الحقيقي جووووووووووووو:spor24:


 زي مانت عايزة...

انا بجد مش عارف اغير اسمي... لازم اغير اسمي يا ريت لما تفضي تبقي تفتحي موضو وتقوليلي وانا هاعمل Accept واكتب الاسم اللي اخترته...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

حااااااتر من عونيا يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااا مره اخري مع

المميز

كريستيان


احب اعرف ايه اكتر الترانيم المحببه لقلبك؟

ياتري مواظب علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟

ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحب تزورها؟

وايه هو المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟

ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تفرحك؟

امتي حسيت انك سعيد من قلبك؟

ايه اكتر موقف حصلك واحرجك؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

بحبك

مقدرش انساك

انا بعزك جدا

انت شخص غالي علي قلبي

افتقدتك


لو معاك وردة لمن تهديها؟ ولماذا؟


يلا يا باشا عشان ورانا شغل ههههههههههه​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا مره اخري مع​
> 
> المميز​
> كريستيان​
> ...


يا بت انت عندك شغل...

طب لي عودة...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا بت انت عندك شغل...
> 
> طب لي عودة...


 

حاتر هستناك يا معلم هههههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا مره اخري مع​


يا دي المصيبة... اهلا وسهلا...


> المميزة​
> روزي86​


كده الكلام ولا بلاش...


> احب اعرف ايه اكتر الترانيم المحببه لقلبك؟​


كل الترانيم...

اني حبة القمح ذقت الموت كي احيا...

بتذكرني بطفولتي...

اما بالنسبة للتراتيل... فيروز تراتيل يوم الجمعة العظيمة...


> ياتري مواظب علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟​


الشهادة للرب...

صراحة مش عارف اقول ايه انما ربنا يعرف وهذا يكفي...


> ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحب تزورها؟​


المينا... والاماكن المقدسة...


> وايه هو المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟​


مغارة بيت لحم...


> ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تفرحك؟​


لما بشوف اللي بحبهم فرحانين... عن جد مش مجاملة...


> امتي حسيت انك سعيد من قلبك؟​


عدة مرات...

سبب سعادتي الحب...:new2:


> ايه اكتر موقف حصلك واحرجك؟​


لا اذكر لكن حصل معي حادثة احمر وجهي من الخجل... الكل يضحكون وانا اضحك على المقلب اللي صار معي...

رحت زيارة لمنزل فتاة اتعرفت عليها... ابنة عمتها صديقة لي وكانت شقية للغاية... بتسقيني القهوة مع ملح...

عينك ما تشوف الا النور... 


> لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:​
> بحبك​


ليسوع...:yaka:


> مقدرش انساك​


ليكي انت...:new2:


> انا بعزك جدا​


برضو ليكي...:smil13:


> انت شخص غالي علي قلبي​


لوحدة تانية...

اسمها روزي86...:dntknw:


> افتقدتك​


ليكي يا روزي...:smil13:



> دلوعة​


ليكي يا روزي...:smil12:


> لو معاك وردة لمن تهديها؟ ولماذا؟​


 اهديها لجميع اعضاء المنتدى... دليل احترام ومودة...


> يلا يا باشا عشان ورانا شغل ههههههههههه​


طب هو انا لحقت آخد نفس؟؟؟

الله يسامحك...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حاتر هستناك يا معلم هههههههههههههه:spor22:


اسمها حاضر يا استاذة...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يا دي المصيبة didi بتقرأ...

ههههههههههه...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا دي المصيبة... اهلا وسهلا...
> 
> كده الكلام ولا بلاش...
> 
> ...


 

هههههههه ميرسي يا جميل ربنا يخليك

منور الاذاعه كلها:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اسمها حاضر يا استاذة...


 

ههههههههه نوء نوء
اسمها حاااااتر:ranting:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

منور الاذاعه يا كريستيااااااان
​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2010)

منور الاذاعة كربستيان

انت هنا ولا تقول ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 نوفمبر 2010)

برضة عملتى حلقة جديدة ومش تقولى:ranting:
الحساب تقل  كدة روزى
المهم متابع خلقة كرستيان
بيعجبتى اسلوبة فى الرد فى الحوارت الدينية
مستنىاعرف عنةالكتير لو مش فية مانع يا باشا ؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> منور الاذاعه يا كريستيااااااان​


منور بوجودك ميرسي الك...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منور الاذاعة كربستيان
> 
> انت هنا ولا تقول ههههههههههه


اقول ايه...

تعالوا شوفوا انا اتفضحت الزاي؟؟؟

على العموم شكرا لاهتمامك...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> برضة عملتى حلقة جديدة ومش تقولى:ranting:
> الحساب تقل كدة روزى
> المهم متابع خلقة كرستيان
> *******
> مستنىاعرف عنةالكتير لو مش فية مانع يا باشا ؟؟


اهلا وسهلا بيك يا باشا...

انت منور...

انا خلاص اتبهدلت...

باقي ايه يعني؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه ميرسي يا جميل ربنا يخليك
> 
> منور الاذاعه كلها:beee:


 ماشي بلاش اللسان ده...

الرجل ده بيغيظني اوي...

هههههههههههه...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> برضة عملتى حلقة جديدة ومش تقولى:ranting:
> الحساب تقل كدة روزى
> المهم متابع خلقة كرستيان
> بيعجبتى اسلوبة فى الرد فى الحوارت الدينية
> مستنىاعرف عنةالكتير لو مش فية مانع يا باشا ؟؟


 

هههههههههه منور يا جرجس


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيك يا باشا...
> 
> انت منور...
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لسه لسه هههههههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ماشي بلاش اللسان ده...
> 
> الرجل ده بيغيظني اوي...
> 
> هههههههههههه...


 

هههههههههه حااااااااااااااتر:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخري

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الحريه

السعاده

العائلة

الاصدقاء

العمل

ايه الهديه اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟

ايه هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتقضي فيه اغلب وقتك؟

كيف تقضي وقت فراغك بجانب النت؟

تقول ايه لشخص جرح مشاعرك؟

تقول ايه لشخص هون عليك وقت تعبك؟


يلا اهم حبه صغيرين اهم هههههههههههه​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخري​


اهلا وسهلا بروزي...


> ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:​
> الحب​


كلمة كبيرة اوي...

يا ريت تسمحيلي اتخطى السؤال ده...


> الحريه​


مش دايما حلوة لازم شريكة حياة...


> السعاده​


في احضان حبيبي...


> العائلة​


هذفي الاول كون متزوج وعندي كتاكيت... بحب العائلة كتير...


> الاصدقاء​


اجمل ما في الكون الصداقة الخالية من النوايا...


> العمل​


نجاح وشهرة...


> ايه الهديه اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟​


باقة زهور عند وصولي للبنان... من حوالي 12 يوم...

لم اكن اتوقعها...


> ايه هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟​


Casual wear...


> ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتقضي فيه اغلب وقتك؟​


الصالون...


> كيف تقضي وقت فراغك بجانب النت؟​


النت او الزيارات الاجتماعية...


> تقول ايه لشخص جرح مشاعرك؟​


قلتله...

الله يسامحك... عن جد الرب يسامح كل انسان خطأ الي...

وبنفس الوقت اطلب من الرب ان يسامحني ان اخطأت...


> تقول ايه لشخص هون عليك وقت حزنك؟​


انا مديون لك بعمري...

اقول لكل من وقف بجانبي وقت محنتي... بحبكم اوي...


> تقول ايه لروزي؟​


​ربنا يسامحك...


> يلا اهم حبه صغيرين اهم هههههههههههه​


الله يستر...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بروزي...
> 
> كلمة كبيرة اوي...
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه اجابات جامده يا باشا


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اجابات جامده يا باشا


هو ده كريستيان يا روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هو ده كريستيان يا روزي...


 
تشرفنا يا فندم:beee: ههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تشرفنا يا فندم:beee: ههههههههههههه


 بحضرتك يا ست هانم...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف ايه احلامك وامنياتك للمستقبل؟

ايه اكتر نصيحة اتقالتلك واثرت فيك؟

هل انت شخص متسامح مع نفسك والاخرين؟

ياتري بتفكر تغير من نفسك وحياتك والا كده كويس؟

لو قولتلك نصيحة تقولها لشخص ياتري هيكون مين هذا الشخص وهتقوله ايه؟

ولو قولتلك عتاب ياتري هيكون لمين وهتقوله ايه؟

ايه اكتر شئ بيشغل تفكيرك؟

يلا عشان لنا عوده اخيرة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

انا جيييييييت متأخر معلش بقى
بس بجد حابة اسجل اعجابى بشخصية كريستيان مش هاقول جورج اتعودت خلاص ههههههههههه
ربنا معاك ويوفقك بحياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

منورررة يا حبي


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااااا​


مش انت رحتي تاكلي...

اتغديتي يا بنتي؟؟؟

على العموم اهلا وسهلا...


> عايزه اعرف ايه احلامك وامنياتك للمستقبل؟​


عايزة تعرفي ليه؟؟؟

اتزوج فتاة تحبني واحبها... ما بقدر عيش بدون حب مع شخص مدى الحياة...


> ايه اكتر نصيحة اتقالتلك واثرت فيك؟​


اتزوج...

ههههههههههه...


> هل انت شخص متسامح مع نفسك والاخرين؟​


نعم... وكتير...

اللي بيحب يا باشا مش ممكن يكون حقود...


> ياتري بتفكر تغير من نفسك وحياتك والا كده كويس؟​


اكيد اطمح دايما للافضل على الصعيد الروحي والاجتماعي... لا اهتم للماديات... نشكر الرب اعطاني اكثر مما استحق...


> لو قولتلك نصيحة تقولها لشخص ياتري هيكون مين هذا الشخص وهتقوله ايه؟​


هقول نصيحة ليكي انت...

كفي عن بهدلة الآخرين في قشمك ده...

هههههههههههههه...

انت مصيبة على الضيف...

ههههههههههه...


> ولو قولتلك عتاب ياتري هيكون لمين وهتقوله ايه؟​


اعاتب شخص احبه جدا...

اقوله... اشتقتلك قد الدني... مش قادر وقف فكر فيكي... عم موت ببعدك عني... بحبك... ما بدي ارجعلك... بس ما بدي وقف حبك... بعرف انك بتحبيني وكتير... بس عن جد ما بدي دمر مستقبلك... تقبريني شو اشتقتلك... بحبك يا بوبو...

انت مصيبة يا روزي86... المشكلة ما بقدر خبي مشاعري...


> ايه اكتر شئ بيشغل تفكيرك؟​


بهيدا الوقت حبيبتي...

باكل حبيبتي...

بنام حبيبتي...

بشرب حبيبتي...

بحكي حبيبتي...

ببكي حبيبتي...

بفكر حبيبتي...

بتنفس حبيبتي...

مش حكي يا روزي... اوقات بختنق بس ما بحكي بضل اضحك لأنو ما بعرف اذا قلتلك ما بحب حدا يشاركني احزاني...


> يلا عشان لنا عوده اخيرة​


يا رب ساعد ابنك كريستيان...

يا رب بطلب منك تنجيني من العدو روزي86... ههههههههههههههه...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انا جيييييييت متأخر معلش بقى​
> بس بجد حابة اسجل اعجابى بشخصية كريستيان مش هاقول جورج اتعودت خلاص ههههههههههه
> ربنا معاك ويوفقك بحياتك ​


منورة اختي الغالية...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مش انت رحتي تاكلي...
> 
> اتغديتي يا بنتي؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه لالالالالالا انا هنا وهرخم بردو ههههههههه:dance:


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااا للمره الاخيرة

عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنة في منتدي الكنيسة؟

ليه عايز تغير اسمك في المنتدي ؟ هههههههههه اعترف يلا

ماهي احب الاقسام لقلبك؟

ايه اكتر المواضيع اللي بتلفت نظرك وبتحب تتابعها؟

هقولك صفات وانت تجبلي عضو من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:

حنون جدا

رقيق المشاعر

له حضور خاص

دمه خفيف جدا

عضو شقي


وفي النهاية احب اقولك استمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك زيارب مكنش ضيقتك هههههههه مع اني عارفه الرد يعني مقدما هههههههههه

وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في فكرة الاذاعة ؟ وياتري عجبتك والا لا؟

بتمنالك كل شئ جميل وربنا يسعد ايامك كلها يا جوووووووووو


نورتني حقيقي بطيبة قلبك وكلامك اللي طالع من القلب 

واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا في الحلقة

شكرا ليك مره تانية​


----------



## ICE IDG (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد موضوع جميل وفكرتة زى العسل
اكيد متابعة


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل وفكرتة زى العسل
> اكيد متابعة


 

تنوري يا قمر

ميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل زيك

ويلا عشان ندبسك قريب فيها ههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا للمره الاخيرة​


اهلا وسهلا روزي...


> عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟​


كنت اعمل في اليمن في صحراء الربع الخالي... حسيت باشتياق للرب جربت عبر النت ان ابحث عن كنيسة لأصلي فيها... كان يوم فرحي حينما دخلت...


> وبقالك كام سنة في منتدي الكنيسة؟​


مارس 2009...


> ليه عايز تغير اسمك في المنتدي ؟ هههههههههه اعترف يلا​


ما فيش سبب خالص...

بس على فكرة لما اغير اسمي انت اللي رح تقولي الاسم الجديد.. :a63:


> ماهي احب الاقسام لقلبك؟​


قسم الحوار الاسلامي... الويل لي ان لم ابشر... اشعر انني اقوم برسالة معينة...

دردشة الاعضاء المباركين... استمتع بالدردشة معاكم... اشعر بفرحكم...

سجل احساسك بكلمة... افرح مع الفرحانين واحزن مع الحزانى...

الاذاعة... اهو انا بتبهدل... ههههههههه...

مخدع الصلاة الافضل على الاطلاق...

ماذا تقول لحبيبك هذا المساء لم يعد يعنيني...

المواضيع اللي بتكتبيها عن الحب... بتموت... بس سؤال ليكي هل يا ترى تكتبين فقط ام انك تكتبين وتعيشين ما تكتبينه؟؟؟ سؤال عايز رد...

احب المنتدى ككل...


> ايه اكتر المواضيع اللي بتلفت نظرك وبتحب تتابعها؟​


القسم الاسلامي...

عندي دافع غريب للرد لا اعلم لماذا... ممكن غيرتي على بيت ربي هي السبب...


> هقولك صفات وانت تجبلي عضو من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:​
> حنون جدا​


الجميع...


> رقيق المشاعر​


الكل...


> له حضور خاص​


الكل...


> دمه خفيف جدا​


الكل...


> عضو شقي​


انت تعرفيها... هههههههههه...

مش هقول... هههههههههههه...


> اكثر عضو احبه...​


الجميع...


> عضو غالي جدا على قلبي...​


الجميع...


> وفي النهاية احب اقولك استمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك زيارب مكنش ضيقتك هههههههه مع اني عارفه الرد يعني مقدما هههههههههه​


انا اللي تشرفت الحديث معك روزي86 ويا ريت كان اطول كده يكون عندي عذر اقرأ كلامك واكتب لك...

مافيش مضايقة... انت انسانية قيمتك عالية جدا الرب يحفظك من كل شر...


> وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في فكرة الاذاعة ؟ وياتري عجبتك والا لا؟​


حلوة فكرة الاذاعة... بس اللي هو احلى من الاذاعة انت...

الاذاعة فكرة حلوة لكن بدونك تبقى مش حلوة خالص...


> بتمنالك كل شئ جميل وربنا يسعد ايامك كلها يا جوووووووووو​
> 
> نورتني حقيقي بطيبة قلبك وكلامك اللي طالع من القلب ​


بشكرك على ثقتك وعلى كلامك الجميل جدا...

واعتذر ان كنت قد اخطأت بدو قصد...


> واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا في الحلقة​
> 
> شكرا ليك مره تانية​


ميرسي الك وميرسي لكل شخص تابع وميرسي ايضا لكل شخص لم يتابع...

اختم احبكم جميعا والرب يقوي ايمانكم ويحفظكم من كل شر وبتمنى شوفكم وجها لوجه يا احلى وارق واطيب شعب عرفته في حياتي...

انتبهو على حالكم... بتمنالكم كل خير...

اما بالنسبة لك يا ست هانم... ما تحرمينا من كلماتك الرقيقة... طمنيني عنك دايما...

انت انسانة رائعة يا روزي86... ربنا يبارك عمرك... ومستنيين موضوع في قسم المنتدى العام قريبا باذن الرب يسوع...

ميرسي من القلب...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا روزي...
> 
> كنت اعمل في اليمن في صحراء الربع الخالي... حسيت باشتياق للرب جربت عبر النت ان ابحث عن كنيسة لأصلي فيها... كان يوم فرحي حينما دخلت...
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك اوي يا جوووووووو

انت شخص متميز وطيب جدا وربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك دايما

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك

فأنا عموما بحب الحب وبحب اكتب عنه وبتمني الكل يعيشه ونحب بعض اكتر واكتر بجد حياتنا هتتغير للافضل باستمرار

شكرا ليك يا جووووووووووووو


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> بهيدا الوقت حبيبتي...
> 
> باكل حبيبتي...
> 
> ...


​*سيدي يا سيدي :Love_Mailbox:
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *سيدي يا سيدي :love_mailbox:*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


ايه يعني مستغربة ليه؟؟؟

عايزاني افكر فيكي يعني؟؟؟

تعرفي اختي استمتع عندما افكر فيها...

لسه بحبها...

يبدو انك مستغربة... معلش بكرا لما تحبي هتعرفي انا بقول كده ليه...

الرب يكون معك وانتبهي على الجامعة فهذا الاهم بالنسبة لك الآن...

ميرسي لمرورك...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ايه يعني مستغربة ليه؟؟؟
> 
> عايزاني افكر فيكي يعني؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههه يا سلام يا عمو 

اسمعي يا روز كلام عمو جوووووووووووو احسن بيضرب هههههههههه:a82:


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه يا سلام يا عمو
> 
> اسمعي يا روز كلام عمو جوووووووووووو احسن بيضرب هههههههههه:a82:


 لالالالالالالالالالالا...

انا مش بضرب اللي بحبهم...:dntknw:

انا بضرب اللي بيتتريق عليي...:beee:

هههههههه...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالا...
> 
> انا مش بضرب اللي بحبهم...:dntknw:
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه اممممممممممم

محدش يقدر يا حج ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلقه جميله وممتعه جدا
لكن لضيق وقتي مش هقدر اتابع كويس
منوره الاذاعه اخي الغالي 
كلك زؤق وطيبه وانسان جميل جدا
ربنا يحميك ويباركك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلقه جميله وممتعه جدا​*
> *لكن لضيق وقتي مش هقدر اتابع كويس*
> *منوره الاذاعه اخي الغالي *
> *كلك زؤق وطيبه وانسان جميل جدا*
> ...


شكرا ليك على الكلام الجميل حبيبي...

كلام لا استحقه...

ربنا يكون معك يا غالي...


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*منور يا كرستيان 
جاية اطمن عليك بس
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منور يا كرستيان *​
> *جاية اطمن عليك بس*​


 شكرا ليكي يا غالية...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> احترم رأيك لكن ده اكبر عيب ممكن تلاقيه في انسان...
> 
> لو كنت حنونة لأستغلك من حولك... نادرا ما تجدين من يعرف ما معنى حنية...
> 
> ...



*صدقني الحنية دي جميلة جدا بس المهم ان محدش يستغل الحتة دي في اي حاجة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صدقني الحنية دي جميلة جدا بس المهم ان محدش يستغل الحتة دي في اي حاجة*​


اهلا بك يا روكا ازيك...

انا عارف انها جميلة جدا...

بس صدقيني عمري ما حسيت ان اللي بحن عليه سواء كان صديق عامل وبالاخص حبيبة الا وواجهت استغلال...

الحنان جميل اوي والمشكلة تكمن في اظهاره...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اهلا بك يا روكا ازيك...
> 
> انا عارف انها جميلة جدا...
> 
> ...


*ده طبيعة فيك كريس خلاص مش تتقدر تتغير فيك*
*ياريت كل الناس عندها صفة الحنان في ناس بتبقا عكس كده خالص*
*ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك ويفرحك قريب*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ده طبيعة فيك كريس خلاص مش تتقدر تتغير فيك*
> 
> *ياريت كل الناس عندها صفة الحنان في ناس بتبقا عكس كده خالص*
> *ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك ويفرحك قريب*​


صحيح روكا هيدي طبيعة وانا قلت اني بكره هذه الصفة لأن مش الكل بيتعامل معها بالنية الصافية...

ميرسي الك يا غالية وربنا يحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> صحيح روكا هيدي طبيعة وانا قلت اني بكره هذه الصفة لأن مش الكل بيتعامل معها بالنية الصافية...
> 
> ميرسي الك يا غالية وربنا يحفظك من كل شر...


*نو مش تكرهها ربنا خالقك كده علي صورته ومثاله مش تكره الحاجة اللي خلقك بيها*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نو مش تكرهها ربنا خالقك كده علي صورته ومثاله مش تكره الحاجة اللي خلقك بيها*​


ماشي ابونا الريس...

ههههههه...

انا عارف بس مش بحبها لانني لا استطيع ان اتجاهلها...

احن للشخص وده لاشعوريا... يعني مش بقدر اسيطر على مشاعري...

والنتيجة تكون غدر وخداع... مش بتكلم عن شخص معين... اتكلم بالمطلق...

مش بحبها لأنني استعملها لاشعوريا لا استطيع السيطرة عليها...

بس على قولتك ربنا خلقني كده...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ماشي ابونا الريس...
> 
> ههههههه...
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*ربنا يفرحك دايما*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المدير المتألق دايما

coptic man


وايضا كان معانا

العضو المبارك استاذنا

النهيسي

وكان منورنا ايضا

العضو المبارك

christianbible5 ​

​بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

​ 
اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 




​ 




عايزة اقولكم وحشتوني جدا جدا​ 
رجعالكم بحلقة مميزة جدا لان الضيفة مميزة ايضا​ 
ضيفتي شخصية محبوبة من الجميع وشخصية دمها خفيف ومتواضعه جدا​ 
منورة المنتدي كله ونشاطها متميز جدا​ 




​ 
اكيد طبعا عرفتوها​ 

ضيفتي اللي هتنورنا انهارده في الاذاعة​ 
هي​ 





العضوه المباركه​ 




​ 




*Rosetta* ​ 








​ 
اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر​ 
منورة الاذاعه كلها​ 




بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل​ 
فاصل سريع ونرجع مع الجميلة​ 
روزيتا​ 
فتابعونااااااااااااا​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*اهلا اهلا روزي 
بس قوليلي من روزيتا دي؟ 
ما اعرفش حد بالاسم ده :new2:
هههههههههههههه
خلاص شكله ما في مجال للهروب 
اتكلت عليك يا رب :94:
​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *اهلا اهلا روزي ​*
> *بس قوليلي من روزيتا دي؟ *
> *ما اعرفش حد بالاسم ده :new2:*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

اممممممم مين مين

انتي يا قمر طبعا ههههههههههههه

لالالالالالا مش تقلقي خالص مالص 

منورة بجد يا حبيبتي:smil12:


----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*اها روزيتا هنا جميل خالص
كويس انك عرفتينى روزى
شكلك كان حاسس هاعمل فيكى لو طنشتى ههههههه
مستنىاهو
*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *اها روزيتا هنا جميل خالص*
> *كويس انك عرفتينى روزى*
> *شكلك كان حاسس هاعمل فيكى لو طنشتى ههههههه*
> *مستنىاهو*


 

هههههههههه اهااااااا لحقت نفسي المرادي يا جرجس:yahoo:

حسيت انك هتفجرني هههههههههه

منور الاذاعه كلها


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممم مين مين
> 
> انتي يا قمر طبعا ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*تسلميلي يا قمر يا روزي 
طلعت انا بجد :t33: ههههههههه 

بشكرك يا عسل على كلامك الذوووووق متلك ربنا يخليكي
و ربنا يكون معي في المقابلة دي :new2:
​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *اها روزيتا هنا جميل خالص
> كويس انك عرفتينى روزى
> شكلك كان حاسس هاعمل فيكى لو طنشتى ههههههه
> مستنىاهو
> *



*اهلا نوووووورت يا جرجس  
صليلي :t33:​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *تسلميلي يا قمر يا روزي *
> *طلعت انا بجد :t33: ههههههههه *​
> *بشكرك يا عسل على كلامك الذوووووق متلك ربنا يخليكي*
> *و ربنا يكون معي في المقابلة دي :new2:*​


 

هههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي انتي يا عسولتي

خد يلا نفس عميق عشان هبدأ ههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي انتي يا عسولتي
> 
> خد يلا نفس عميق عشان هبدأ ههههههههههه:yahoo:



*هههههههههههه
خلاص اتكلي يا قمر :new2:
​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*منووووووورة يا روزيتا*

*والله وعلقتي:dance:*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *منووووووورة يا روزيتا*
> 
> *والله وعلقتي:dance:*​



*هههههههه
بتتشمتي يا بنت :ranting:

عقبالك ما تعلقي  نفس علقتي :smil12:​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *بتتشمتي يا بنت :ranting:*​
> 
> *عقبالك ما تعلقي نفس علقتي :smil12:*​


 




*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*علقت وخلصت *
*الدور عليكي*
*ونتقابل بكام سؤال 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

مع القمر

روزيتا

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

المؤهل الدراسي

مكان الميلاد

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة؟ ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

هل روزيتا شطوره في شغل البيت والمطبخ والا لاء؟ اعترفي هههههههههه


عايزه اعرف في سطور قليلة من هي روزيتا


يلا يا حبي دي بداية ولنا عوده​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

منورررررة الاذاعة يا روزيتا

هتبقى حلقة جميلة زيك يا قمر

متابعة ............


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *علقت وخلصت *
> *الدور عليكي*
> *ونتقابل بكام سؤال
> ...


*
هههههههه
يا بختك خلصتي من العلقة :t33:​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *خلاص اتكلي يا قمر :new2:*​


 

يلا يا قمر انا اتطلقت اهو ههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورررررة الاذاعة يا روزيتا
> 
> هتبقى حلقة جميلة زيك يا قمر
> 
> متابعة ............



*مررررسي يا قمر 
انتي اللي هتنوري بوجودك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *منووووووورة يا روزيتا*​
> 
> 
> *والله وعلقتي:dance:*​


 

ههههههههههه

منورة يا كاتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورررررة الاذاعة يا روزيتا
> 
> هتبقى حلقة جميلة زيك يا قمر
> 
> متابعة ............


 

منورة يا تاسوني يا قمر


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> منورة يا كاتي يا قمر


 


ده نورك يا حببتي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحجه روزيتا بنفسها في الاذاعه
وانا بقول الاذاعه مضلمه ليه
كويس انك بعتيلي لنك الحلقه يا روز 
عشان اخد حقي من البت دي
وحظك حلو يابت يا روزيتا واخد اجازه اسبوع بحاله
وهسأل يعني هسأل من غير استئذان البت نصه المذيعه
شوفتي بقي الايام لفت ووقعتي يا روزيتا
هوريكي الوجه الشراني اللي بتحبي تشوفيه
​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحجه روزيتا بنفسها في الاذاعه​*
> *وانا بقول الاذاعه مضلمه ليه*
> *كويس انك بعتيلي لنك الحلقه يا روز *
> *عشان اخد حقي من البت دي*
> ...


 

منور يا ميكي

هههههههههه


وبلاش افترا هاااااااااا

عشان انت كنت هنا قبل كده ومجرب هههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحجه روزيتا بنفسها في الاذاعه​*
> *وانا بقول الاذاعه مضلمه ليه*
> *كويس انك بعتيلي لنك الحلقه يا روز *
> *عشان اخد حقي من البت دي*
> ...


 



*وانا معاك يا مايكل*
*خد حقك قد متقدر:closedeye*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا رب تكون الاسئلة سهلة يا رب :new2:​*


روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> مع القمر
> 
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> الاكلة المفضلة هي الاوزي


 
ايوة انا كمان بحبها اووى

بس هيا عبارة عن ايه ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههه​​​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحجه روزيتا بنفسها في الاذاعه
> وانا بقول الاذاعه مضلمه ليه
> كويس انك بعتيلي لنك الحلقه يا روز
> عشان اخد حقي من البت دي
> ...



*مضلمة يا مايكل :ranting:
ماااااااشي هنتحاسب بعدين
​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا رب تكون الاسئلة سهلة يا رب :new2:​*


 

جميلة اجاباتك يا قمر

فاصل ورجعالك:smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايوة انا كمان بحبها اووى
> 
> بس هيا عبارة عن ايه ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههه​​​


*هههههههههههه
هي يا قمر عبارة عن 
رز مع لحمة مفرومة مقلية و جزر و بازيلاء 
زاكية كتير​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميلة اجاباتك يا قمر
> 
> فاصل ورجعالك:smil12:



*مررررسي يا قمر 
يا رب تكون الاسئلة الباقية سهلة :new2: ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مررررسي يا قمر *
> 
> *يا رب تكون الاسئلة الباقية سهلة :new2: *​


 

لا يا حبيبتي مش تقلقي هي سهله


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الازياء؟


امتي حسيتي بالضعف؟

امتي دموع روزيتا تنزل؟

اوصفيلي طبيعة شخصيتك هل انتي رومانسية والا شخصية عملية اكتر؟

ياتري راضية عن نفسك بنسبة كام%؟

امتي تفضلي الجلوس بمفردك بعيدا عن الناس؟

وامتي تحسي انك محتاجه تحكي ؟

مين اقرب شخص ليكي في الحياه؟

ايه اكتر الاوقات الصعبه اللي مريتي بيها؟

وايه اكتر الاوقات الجميلة التي لا تنسي في حياتك؟

يلا يا حبي سهلين اهو هههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااا مره اخري
> 
> عايزه اعرف كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟
> *يختي ابتدينا في الاحراج ههههههههه
> ...



*لا كتير سهليييييين روزي 
ليه الكلام :smil12:
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منور يا ميكي
> 
> هههههههههه
> 
> ...



*جربت وخلاص بقي خلص دوري
يبقي افتري برحتي*​


++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *وانا معاك يا مايكل*
> *خد حقك قد متقدر:closedeye*​



*ههههههههههههه
ولعيها يا سووسه*​


Rosetta قال:


> *مضلمة يا مايكل :ranting:
> ماااااااشي هنتحاسب بعدين
> ​*



*الحساب يوم الحساب :a63:​*


----------



## tamav maria (15 نوفمبر 2010)

منوره الاذاعه روزيتا
ومايهمكيش من كلام 
الولا مايكل
هو اصله واخد اجازه اسبوع
وعاوز يجر الشكل 
بيقول الشكل للبيع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> منوره الاذاعه روزيتا
> ومايهمكيش من كلام
> الولا مايكل
> هو اصله واخد اجازه اسبوع
> ...



*الضحايا زادوا ضحيه :new6:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههه
> هي يا قمر عبارة عن
> رز مع لحمة مفرومة مقلية و جزر و بازيلاء
> زاكية كتير


 
ههههههههههههه

اه الاكلة دى بردو بناكلها بس مش بنحط لحمة مفرومة

اللحمة بتتسلق وتتاكل معاها​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> منوره الاذاعه روزيتا
> ومايهمكيش من كلام
> الولا مايكل
> هو اصله واخد اجازه اسبوع
> ...



*مررررسي نيتا يا قمر  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اه الاكلة دى بردو بناكلها بس مش بنحط لحمة مفرومة
> 
> اللحمة بتتسلق وتتاكل معاها​



*جربي مع لحمة مفرومة و مقلية و ادعيلي 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## tamav maria (15 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الضحايا زادوا ضحيه :new6:​*


ها ها ها ها ها ها ها
الكتره تغلب الشجاعة 
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ها ها ها ها ها ها ها
> الكتره تغلب الشجاعة
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:




*ولا تقدروا تعملوا حاجه كلكم
حلو قوي توقيعك يابت

انتباه نيتا تحييكم
محسسني ان نيتا دي خطر
لازم نتبه الاول *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*منورة الاذاعة يا سكرة
ومتاكدة انها جتكون حلقة مميزة 
وبراحة عليها يا روزى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا سكرة
> ومتاكدة انها جتكون حلقة مميزة
> وبراحة عليها يا روزى
> *​


*مرررررسي يا ديدي  
نورتي الحلقة :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> رز مع لحمة مفرومة مقلية و جزر و بازيلاء
> زاكية كتير​*


*وده مين اللي قلاها بقا:new2:*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وده مين اللي قلاها بقا:new2:*​



*ههههههههه
اللي بيطبخ بيقليها :smil12:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه
> اللي بيطبخ بيقليها :smil12:​*


*يا شيخة هنا وشفا*
*منووووورة يا بت يا روز:yahoo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *لا كتير سهليييييين روزي *
> *ليه الكلام :smil12:*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه عسوله انتي بجد

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> منوره الاذاعه روزيتا
> ومايهمكيش من كلام
> الولا مايكل
> هو اصله واخد اجازه اسبوع
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

منورة يا حبي


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا شيخة هنا وشفا*
> *منووووورة يا بت يا روز:yahoo:*​



*دا نورك يا بنوتة :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يا سكرة*​
> *ومتاكدة انها جتكون حلقة مميزة *
> *وبراحة عليها يا روزى*​


 

ههههههههههه حاضر يا ديدي يا حبي

:smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه عسوله انتي بجد
> 
> ربنا يفرحك



*مررررسي روزي انتي العسل  
شو خلصنا و لا نقول يا ساتر مرة تالتة :t33:ههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *مررررسي روزي انتي العسل  *
> 
> *شو خلصنا و لا نقول يا ساتر مرة تالتة :t33:ههههههههههه*​


 

لالالالالالالا خلصنا ايه

انا لما هخلص هقولك نورتينا هههههههههه

لسه لسه :smil12:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> جربي مع لحمة مفرومة و مقلية و ادعيلي
> هههههههههههه


 
انا اول مرة اسمع لحمة مفرومة مقلية

انا اعرف متعصجة هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااااا مع

روزيتا

ازاي اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة؟

وبقالك كام سنة فيه؟

وهل ليكي اشتراكات في منتديات اخري؟

ايه اكتر شئ عجبك في منتدي الكنيسة؟

ياتري ليكي اي ملاحظات تحبي تقوليها لتطوير المنتدي؟

ماهي اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليكي في المنتدي؟

اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه؟

مين اقرب اصحاب ليكي من منتدي الكنيسة؟
​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا اول مرة اسمع لحمة مفرومة مقلية
> 
> انا اعرف متعصجة هههههههههه​



*متعصجة!! و ايه دي بقى ؟؟؟
معقوووووول ما تعرفوا اللحمة المفرومة هههههههههه
متل دي شوفوا





​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> متعصجة!! و ايه دي بقى ؟؟؟
> معقوووووول ما تعرفوا اللحمة المفرومة هههههههههه
> متل دي شوفوا


 
هههههههههههه

احنا عندنا بنقول عليها متعصجة مش مقلية​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا اول مرة اسمع لحمة مفرومة مقلية
> 
> انا اعرف متعصجة هههههههههه​


*مانا كنت هقولها كده*
*بس السيرة اللحمة المقلية نسيتني:new2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *متعصجة!! و ايه دي بقى ؟؟؟
> معقوووووول ما تعرفوا اللحمة المفرومة هههههههههه
> متل دي شوفوا
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هي دي مقلية هههههههههههههههه*
*سبحان الله يخلق من الشبه 40 هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اصل كلمة مقلية دى عندنا ليها مفهوم تانى

نقلى فى سمنة او زيت وبعدين نطلع الحاجة اللى بنقليها ونصفيها

انما متعصجة اننا بنحط زيت او سمنة صغيرين ونقلبها فيها

ههههههههههههههه معلومات جديدة اهى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اصل كلمة مقلية دى عندنا ليها مفهوم تانى
> 
> نقلى فى سمنة او زيت وبعدين نطلع الحاجة اللى بنقليها ونصفيها
> 
> ...


*الله عليكي تاسوني السيد:t33:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *الله عليكي تاسوني السيد:t33:*




مع تاسونى اطيب هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

قلبنا موضوع روزيتا مطبخ هههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*اهلا اهلا بالاسئلة 
هههههههههههه ​*


روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا مع
> 
> روزيتا
> 
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *اهلا اهلا بالاسئلة ​*
> *هههههههههههه *​


 

هههههههههه اهلا بيكي يا حبي 

مش تقلقي قربنا نخلص هههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> احنا عندنا بنقول عليها متعصجة مش مقلية​



*شوفتي بقى اختلاف اللهجات هيودينا في داهية :ranting:
صفحتين و انا اشرح يعني ايه مقلية :smil12:ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مع تاسونى اطيب هههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههه ايوة مافيش اطيب من كده:t33:*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هي دي مقلية هههههههههههههههه*
> *سبحان الله يخلق من الشبه 40 هههههههههههههههههههه*​



*سبحان الله 
قادر يا كريم :smil12:
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اصل كلمة مقلية دى عندنا ليها مفهوم تانى
> 
> نقلى فى سمنة او زيت وبعدين نطلع الحاجة اللى بنقليها ونصفيها
> 
> ...



*ايوة ايوة 
هي ديييييي :yahoo:
و اخيرا 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

يلا اشربي حاجه الاول

وبعدين نستكمل

اهو المشروب اللي بتحبيه

اتفضلي يا قمر






​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *
> شوفتي بقى اختلاف اللهجات هيودينا في داهية :ranting:
> صفحتين و انا اشرح يعني ايه مقلية :smil12:ههههههههههه ​*


 
صفحتين بس

ده المشرفة هتدخل تنقل الموضوع للمطبخ هههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اهلا بيكي يا حبي
> 
> مش تقلقي قربنا نخلص هههههههههههه:smil12:


*
بالعكس يا قمر 
مبسووطو قووووي  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> قلبنا موضوع روزيتا مطبخ هههههههههههه​


*يلا عشان تطبخلنا هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صفحتين بس
> 
> ده المشرفة هتدخل تنقل الموضوع للمطبخ هههههههههه​



*ههههههه 
ممكن مش غلط برضه 
خلي الكل يستفيد :t33:​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا اشربي حاجه الاول
> 
> وبعدين نستكمل
> 
> ...



*مرررررررررررسي يا قمر 
لذيذ قووووي  
​*


----------



## govany shenoda (15 نوفمبر 2010)

منوره الاذاعه روزيتا
​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *بالعكس يا قمر *
> 
> *مبسووطو قووووي  *​


 

يارب دايما يا قمر 

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *سبحان الله
> قادر يا كريم :smil12:
> ههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههه*
*خلاص بقا كفاية بلاش تاكليها مقلية وعصجيها:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مرررررررررررسي يا قمر *
> *لذيذ قووووي  *​


 

الف هناااااااااا يا روزيتا

يلا دي فترة الاعلانات

قبل الجوله التانية هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> منوره الاذاعه روزيتا
> ​



*مررررسي جوفاني 
نورت بوجودك يا عسل :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *ايوة ايوة
> هي ديييييي :yahoo:
> و اخيرا
> هههههههههههه​*


*خلاص نورتي المحكمة:dance:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*بت يا روزي*
*عايزين احنا حاجة نشربها*
*اومال الضيوف مالهمش نفس يعني؟؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف هناااااااااا يا روزيتا
> 
> يلا دي فترة الاعلانات
> 
> قبل الجوله التانية هههههههههههه



*ههههههه
يعني كل دا و لسه في الجولة الاولى :ranting:
يا حلاااااااوة :t33:​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بت يا روزي*
> 
> *عايزين احنا حاجة نشربها*
> *اومال الضيوف مالهمش نفس يعني؟؟*​


 

هههههههههه من عنيا يا روكا

تحبي تشربي ايه يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *يعني كل دا و لسه في الجولة الاولى :ranting:*
> 
> *يا حلاااااااوة :t33:*​


 

هههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس احنا بنحبك قد ايه

لازم نقوم معاكي بالواجب يا شابه هههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس احنا بنحبك قد ايه
> 
> لازم نقوم معاكي بالواجب يا شابه هههههههههه:smil12:



*امري لربي 
قومي يختي في الواجب :new2:
اتكلنا على الله ههههههههههه
​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *امري لربي *
> *قومي يختي في الواجب :new2:*
> *اتكلنا على الله ههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه

هاااااا شربتي واستعدتي

اجي يعني ههههههههه:banned:


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> هاااااا شربتي واستعدتي
> 
> اجي يعني ههههههههه:banned:



*استعديت اهو  
يلا تعالي :banned:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه من عنيا يا روكا
> 
> تحبي تشربي ايه يا قمر


*تسلملي عيونك يا عسل*
*قهوة فرنسية:t33:*
*عشان هروح اعمل دوقتي:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااا مرة اخري

عايزه اعرف امتي حسيتي بالحب لاول مره؟ يعني كان عندك كام سنه؟

هل انتي حاليا في قصة حب؟


ماهي المواصفات اللي بتلفت نظرك في الشخص اللي قدامك؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحريه

الصداقة

العائلة

الحب

الدراسه

العمل



لو معاكي 3 وردات عايزاكي تختاري 3 اشخاص لتهديهم هذه الورود؟


انتي برج ايه؟

ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تحرجك؟


ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تغيريه في شخصيتك؟

لو يرجع بيكي الزمن ايه الشئ اللي كنتي تعمليه وايه الش اللي كنتي هتمتنعي عن فعله؟

هل روزينا حسيت بالندم في يوم من الايام؟


يلا يلا الجوله دي بدأت تصعب هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *استعديت اهو  *
> 
> *يلا تعالي :banned:*​


 

هههههههههههه جيت اهو يلا يلا جاوبي منتظراكي


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تسلملي عيونك يا عسل*
> 
> *قهوة فرنسية:t33:*
> *عشان هروح اعمل دوقتي:t33:*​





اوووووووووووووك يا حبي

اتفضلي وبألف هناااااااااااااا وشفا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اوووووووووووووك يا حبي
> 
> اتفضلي وبألف هناااااااااااااا وشفا
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا روزي انا بشرب اهو:smil12:*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا روزي انا بشرب اهو:smil12:*​


 

العفو يا حبيبتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزيتااااااااااااااا
منورة الاذاعه ياجميل
الحلقه حلوه متابعه معاكواااااا​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*على بركة الله :smil12:​*


روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا مرة اخري
> 
> عايزه اعرف امتي حسيتي بالحب لاول مره؟ يعني كان عندك كام سنه؟
> * اول حب كان و عمري 18 سنة
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> روزيتااااااااااااااا​
> منورة الاذاعه ياجميل
> 
> الحلقه حلوه متابعه معاكواااااا​


 
منورة يا كوكي


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *على بركة الله :smil12:​*


 

هههههههههه

جميلة اجاباتك

وميرسي يا قمر علي الوردة الجميلة زيك


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة

مع العسوله جدا

روزيتا



عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر مكان بتحبي تكوني فيه اكبر وقت ممكن؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

هل روزيتا شخصية اجتماعية ام لا؟

هل لديكي اي هوايات؟

كيف تقضي وقت فراغك بجانب النت؟

ايه اكتر الترانيم المحببه لقلبك؟

ماهو مزمورك المفضل؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟

اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

مواظبة علي الصلاه والا مش دايما؟

من هو شفيعك؟

ماهي امنياتك التي تتمنين تحقيقها في المستقبل؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟

ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟


هقولك صفات وانتي قوليلي تنطبق علي مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة


صاحب حضور

متميز جدا

مشهور

خادم للجميع

متواضع

دمه خفيف

عضو هادي جدا

عضو ذات مواضيع متميزة

عضو مرح

واخيرا يا قمر عايزه اقولك نورتيني بحضورك الجميل زيك

واحب اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

بتمني مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة

بس حقيقي مبسوطه جدا بالحوار معاكي

بتمنالك كل شئ جميل في حياتك

واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> روزيتااااااااااااااا
> منورة الاذاعه ياجميل
> الحلقه حلوه متابعه معاكواااااا​



*مرررررسي يا كوكي  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة
> 
> مع العسوله جدا
> 
> ...


*ممممممم 
مش عارفة كيف اختم الحلقة 
بس اول شي بشكرك يا قمر على استضافتي الجميلة في موضوع جميل متل دا 
و بجد قضيت معاكي وقت ممتع 
و بشكر كل من تابع اللقاء و شجعني بكلمات حلوة و رقيقة 

مررررسي روزي 
ربنا يحميكي يا قمر و يبارك كل خطوات حياتك 
اه صحيح بحب اقول للمنتدى اني بحبك يا منتدانا الغالي لاني بسببك عرفت الناس الغاليين دول 

ربنا يخليهم ليا و يحافظ عليهم من كل شر 
مررررسي يا روزي 
و ربنا يحمي الجميع  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *
> عضو مرح
> انتي يا روزي و روكا و تاسوني حبايبي ​*


*اهو انتي اللي عسسسسسسسل يا روزيتا*
*ومنورة الاذاعة والدنيا كلها*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو انتي اللي عسسسسسسسل يا روزيتا*
> *ومنورة الاذاعة والدنيا كلها*​



*يا قمر يا روكا   
انتي النور كله يا حبي :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟
> 
> *هههههههه هي امكنة مش مكان واحد بس
> نفسي اروح تركيا و مصر و القدس و ايطاليا
> ادعيلي بقى اطول اوصل لواحدة منهم :t33:*​


 
لو جيتى مصر

احلى استضافة للقمراية روزيتا​​​*
*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> عضو مرح
> *
> انتي يا روزي و روكا و تاسوني حبايبي ​*


 
انتى اللى حبيبتنا يا قمر

كانت حلقة عسولة​​​*
*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو جيتى مصر
> 
> احلى استضافة للقمراية روزيتا​​​*
> *



*مررررسي يا قمر  
اكيد لو حصل هقولك اكيييييييد على طوووول​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى اللى حبيبتنا يا قمر
> 
> كانت حلقة عسولة​​​*
> *


*
عسل انتي يا تاسوني  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ممممممم *
> *مش عارفة كيف اختم الحلقة *
> *بس اول شي بشكرك يا قمر على استضافتي الجميلة في موضوع جميل متل دا *
> *و بجد قضيت معاكي وقت ممتع *
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي نورتي الاذاعة

وبشكرك جدا علي كلامك الرقيق زيك

كنتي ضيفة زي العسل

ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا قمر يا روكا
> انتي النور كله يا حبي :Love_Mailbox:​*


*ميرسي يا حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ليا:t4::t4:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا لطيف شو حظك حلو... هههههههه...*

*اديه صليتي يا بنت حتى ما تابع الحلقة؟؟؟*

*يا ريت قدرت تابع معكم... في اسئلة شاغلة بالي... هههههههههه...*

*على العموم الحلقة كانت كتير حلوة مميزة ورائعة...*

*روزي الاسئلة ممتازة... الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*روزيتا الردود روعة كمان الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*يلا عندي 30 سؤال بدي الرد... ههههههه...*

*عم امزح... هههههه...*



> امتي دموع روزيتا تنزل؟
> *
> لما احس اني انخدعت بشخص كان غالي عليا و كان عندي الدنيا و ما فيها و فجأة بموقف معين هو بينسى كل شي كان بينا ​*


*نسيتي تقولي لما كريستيان بيسألني اسألة في الاذاعة...*

*هههههه...*

*يا رب ما تشوفي زعل اختي الغالية...*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> وايه اكتر الاوقات الجميلة التي لا تنسي في حياتك؟
> *
> ممممممم هتكسفيني يا بنت :love34:
> هي الاوقات الجميلة اللي بعيشها حاليا و هي وجود شخص غالي جدا في حياتي و هو الان الاخ و الصديق و الحبيب
> ربنا يحفظه و يخليه​*


*انا زعلت منك...*

*وانا وين رحت؟؟؟*

*بتخونيني يا بت؟؟؟*

*خيبتيلي املي... هههههههههه...*

*المهم الله يعينك يا عم... قصدي اقول نيالك يا عم...*

*عن جد انت انسانة رائعة يا روزيتا كل شب يتمنى بنت رقيقة... طيبة القلب... وصادقة متلك... عن جد انت واحدة من الاشخاص المميزين اللي قابلتهم في حياتي... الرب يكون معك... واهم الصفات اللي حسيت انها موجودة فيكي:*

*صادقة وهي الصفة الاهم التي يجب ان تتمتع بها الانثى...*

*بريئة...*

*مش عصبية...*

*مش لئيمة...*

*روحك مرحة دايما ما تعرفيش الزعل...*

*بتحفظي العهد...*

*ملتزمة بمواعيدك...*

*ملتزمة دينيا...*

*تغارين على بيت الرب...*

*تحبين اخوتك كنفسك...*

*لا مكان للغيرة في قلبك...*

*روح شفافية...*

*صفات كتير حلوة فيكي الرب يحفظك من كل شر...*

*اللي بيحب لازم يكون فرحان... يعني من الآن وصاعدا بدنا نشوف احساسك فرح كبير... ههههههههه... يا رب دايما فرحانة اختي الغالية...*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> انتي برج ايه؟
> *
> ​*


*عن جد ليه ما جاوبتي على السؤال ده؟؟؟*

*اذا كان في الامر خطر على سلامتك بلاش...*


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انا زعلت منك...*
> 
> *وانا وين رحت؟؟؟*
> 
> ...



*يووووووه يوووووه 
خجلتني كريستيااااااان ولووو  

عنجد مررررسي الك يا اطيب و احلى صديق في الدنيا 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المدير المتألق دايما

coptic man


وايضا كان معانا

العضو المبارك استاذنا

النهيسي

وكان منورنا ايضا

العضو المبارك

christianbible5 

والعضوه العسوله جدا

*Rosetta* ​

​بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## tamav maria (21 نوفمبر 2010)

> واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة
> 
> وضيف جديد


 
ههههههههههههههههه
شوفتي ياروزي 
انا جيت في الاخر خالص 
ومالحقتش حاجه
معلهش ملحوقه المره الجايه


----------



## magedrn (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مستنى الجديد انا هاااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> شوفتي ياروزي
> انا جيت في الاخر خالص
> ومالحقتش حاجه
> معلهش ملحوقه المره الجايه


 

ههههههههههه تنوري يا حبي في اي وقت طبعا


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> مستنى الجديد انا هاااااااااااااااا


 
ههههههههههه اوك يا باشا

منور


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

​

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​ 
وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 

انهارده بقي اختارت ليكم عضو متميز جدا جدا​ 
ومحبوب من الجميع​ 
عضو رقيق المشاعر وصاحب مواضيع جامده جدا​ 
اكيد طبعا عرفتوا انا بتكلم عن مين​ 
ضيفي اللي هينور الاذاعه انهارده معايا​ 
هو​ 

العضو النشيط​ 

انريكي​ 

اهلا بيك معانا يا انريكي​ 




​ 
بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 

فاصل سريع ونرجع معاك ومع بداية الحلقة​ 
فابقوا معنااااااااااااا​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*منور الاذاعه كلها يا انريكي
انت من الشخصيات الجميله والمحترمه
اختيار جميل يا روزي
واكيد متااابع​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور الاذاعه كلها يا انريكي​*
> *انت من الشخصيات الجميله والمحترمه*
> *اختيار جميل يا روزي*
> 
> *واكيد متااابع*​


 

منور يا ميكي

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب اننا نتعرف عليك اكتر

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل

الوظيفة

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهم لونك المفضل؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضله؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضله ومشروبك ايضا؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الازياء؟

ماهي شخصية انريكي في سطور قليلة؟

يلا يا باشا دي بداية

ولنا عوده​


----------



## انريكي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> في البداية احب اننا نتعرف عليك اكتر
> 
> ...


وانا في انتطراك يا روزي يلا يلا فينك

عجبني الموضوع اكتير 

يلا انا عايز اسأله جدا صعبه اي الاسأله ديه

متابع واحلى تقيم يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور الاذاعه كلها يا انريكي
> انت من الشخصيات الجميله والمحترمه
> اختيار جميل يا روزي
> واكيد متااابع​*


الاذاعة امنورة بيك يا غالية

شكرا يا مايكل انت الي قلبك طيب وتستاهل كل الخير

الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2010)

منور الاذاعة يا انريكى

يللا يا روزى ضبطيه واتوصى هههههههههههه​


----------



## christianbible5 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*اهلا بيك انريكي...*

*متابع حبيبي...*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*منور الاذاعة يا انريكي  ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*منور يا انريكى
حلقة مميزة
متابعة معاك 
*​


----------



## انريكي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منور الاذاعة يا انريكى
> 
> يللا يا روزى ضبطيه واتوصى هههههههههههه​


طيب يا تاسوني لما اطلع من الاذاعة ابنحكي 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لكي يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اهلا بيك انريكي...*
> 
> *متابع حبيبي...*


شكرا لك يا غالي وشرف لي ان اتابعني

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *منور الاذاعة يا انريكي  ​*


مرسي كتير يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *منور يا انريكى
> حلقة مميزة
> متابعة معاك
> *​


مرسي كتير

وشكرا على المتابعة

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*منوووووووووووووور انريكي*
*ويلا شدي حييييلك يا روزي عايزينه يتعصصصصصصصصصر ههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

منوووووووووور يا انريكى
واكيد هتكون حلقة حلوة بوجودك 
ربنا معاك 
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 نوفمبر 2010)

منووووور الاذاعة انريكي
واكيد متااابعة....​


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> وانا في انتطراك يا روزي يلا يلا فينك
> 
> عجبني الموضوع اكتير
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا جميل

مش تقلق ههريك اسئله ههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منور الاذاعة يا انريكى​
> 
> 
> 
> يللا يا روزى ضبطيه واتوصى هههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه يا سلام من عنيا يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اهلا بيك انريكي...*
> 
> *متابع حبيبي...*


 

منور يا جوووووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *منور الاذاعة يا انريكي  ​*


 

منورة يا روزيتااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *منور يا انريكى*​
> 
> 
> *حلقة مميزة*
> *متابعة معاك *​


 

منورة يا ديدي


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منوووووووووووووور انريكي*
> 
> *ويلا شدي حييييلك يا روزي عايزينه يتعصصصصصصصصصر ههههه*​


 

هههههههههه حاتر يا حبي

منورة


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> منوووووووووور يا انريكى​
> واكيد هتكون حلقة حلوة بوجودك
> ربنا معاك ​


 

منورة يا بنوتي


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> منووووور الاذاعة انريكي​
> 
> 
> 
> واكيد متااابعة....​


 

تنوري يا قمرررررررر


----------



## انريكي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسي كتير روكا

شكرا على المتابعة يا Bent

شكرا يا ملكة الاذاعة امنورة فيكي يا غالية

لكن فين روزي انا حاسس اني حموت في الاذاعة ديه

لان روزي جايبة اسأله متصورش اني اقدر احلها ههههههههههههههههه

يلا يلا فينك يا روز


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

انا اهو يا انركي

استعدلي بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااا مع المميز

انريكي

عايزه اعرف امتي حسيت بالوحده؟

ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تفرح انريكي؟

وبردو ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي تزعل انريكي؟

متي دموعك تنزل؟

مين الشخص اللي ممكن تبكي قدامه ويمسح دموعك؟

ياتري انت شخصية اجتماعية والا انطوائي؟

لو حسيت انك محتاج تفضفض ياتري بتروح لمين؟

امتي حسيت انك مجروح؟

يلا يا انريكي

ولنا عوده
​


----------



## انريكي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا مع المميز
> 
> انريكي
> 
> ...


يلا يلا فينك

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> يلا يلا فينك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه

جايه اهو في الطريق ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااا

هل اتظلمت في يوما من الايام؟

وهل ظلمت شخص ما؟

ماهي العيوب اللي في شخصيتك وبتحاول التخلص منها؟

ماهي اكتر مميزات فيك بتجذب الشخص اللي قدامك؟

ايه اكتر الصفات اللي بتحب انها تكون موجوده في الشخص اللي بتتعامل معاه؟

ياتري انريكي بيقبل النقض؟

هل انت شخصية متسرعه؟

ايه الشئ اللي بتفكر تشتريه ومتردد؟

ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟

ما مدي اهمية الصداقة في حياتك؟

وهل لديك الصديق الحقيقي ام مازلت تبحث عنه؟​


----------



## انريكي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا
> 
> هل اتظلمت في يوما من الايام؟
> نعم كل الناس اتقول لي متكبر
> ...



يلا يلا فينك

عاوز اكثر

امممممممممم لو خلصت يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> يلا يلا فينك
> 
> عاوز اكثر
> 
> امممممممممم لو خلصت يا روزي


 

اجابات جامده جدا يا انريكي

مش تقلق ليا عوده :yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع

انريكي


ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الصداقة

العائلة

الذكريات

العمل

الحرية

المستقبل


احكيلي عن اول حب في حياتك؟

وماهي المميزات اللي شدتك ولفتت نظرك في حبيبتك؟

ماهو الحلم الذي تسعي لتحقيقه في المستقبل؟

لو قولتلك نصيحة تقولها لمين وهتقوله ايه فيها؟

كمان لو قولتلك توجه عتاب هيكون لمين وهتقوله ايه؟

ماهي خططك للمستقبل؟

ازاي اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليك في المنتدي؟

مين اصدقائك من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟

هقولك صفات وانت تقولي عضو تنطبق عليه تلك الصفات:

دمه خفيف

متميز

مشهور

رقيق جدا

متواضع

رومانسي

وفي النهاية احب اقولك انك شرفتنا يا انريكي وبتمنالك كل الحب والسعاده في حياتك

واحب اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

شكرا ليك مره تاينة نولاتنا

واسيبك تختم الاذاعه بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليك​


----------



## انريكي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره​
> 
> مع​
> انريكي​
> ...


 روزي شكرا لكي

لانك ضيفتيني في الاذاعة الغالية

ربنا ايباركك يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> روزي شكرا لكي
> 
> لانك ضيفتيني في الاذاعة الغالية
> 
> ربنا ايباركك يا روزي


 

ميرسي ليك انت يا انريكي

كنت ضيف جميل ومتميز 

ربنا يسعدك ويحقق كل امنياتك واحلامك


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم

في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

*




*


انهارده اختارت ليكم بقي 

مشرف متميز جدا جدا

منور المنتدي كله

حبيت اننا نتعرف عليه اكتر واكتر

ضيفي اللي هينور الاذاعه كلها

هو

المشرف المتميز


oesi_no

*



*


اهلا بيك معانا يا جوجو منور الاذاعه كلها

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

*



*


فاصل سريع ونرجع مع جوجو

فتابعوناااااااااااا


​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم
> 
> في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد
> 
> ...



*خافى على نفسك 
وقد اعذر من انذر 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*منوووووووور يا حج جووووووو​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *خافى على نفسك
> وقد اعذر من انذر
> *​




ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا خاف انت يا خويا :smil15:


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوووووووور يا حج جووووووو​*


دة نورك يا حج  ميكى ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااااا

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

المؤهل الدراسي

الوظيفة

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو استايلك؟

من هو جوجو في سطور مختصره؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟


يلا يا باشا دي مقدمة ولنا عوده
​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 ديسمبر 2010)

منور يا بوب


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*منووووووووووور الاذاعة يا جووووو
متابعة معاك
ومنورة كالعادة يا روزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *منووووووووووور الاذاعة يا جووووو
> متابعة معاك
> ومنورة كالعادة يا روزى
> *​




ده نورك يا حبيبتي

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*جوجووووووووو منورررررر
واكيد اكيد متابعه 
مش هوصيكى يا روزايتى *


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *جوجووووووووو منورررررر
> واكيد اكيد متابعه
> مش هوصيكى يا روزايتى *




هههههههههه من عنيا يا دونا

منورة يا قمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 ديسمبر 2010)

منور يا جو


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا
> 
> في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين
> 
> ...


*منتظرين العودة 
*​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *منووووووووووور الاذاعة يا جووووو
> متابعة معاك
> ومنورة كالعادة يا روزى
> *​


*دة نورك يا فندم 
*​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> منور يا بوب


دة نورك يا زعيم


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *جوجووووووووو منورررررر
> واكيد اكيد متابعه
> مش هوصيكى يا روزايتى *


*اصيلة يا ام مانجو 
*​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> منور يا جو


*دة نور الكهربا *​


----------



## Rosetta (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*جووووووووورج منور الاذاعة يا عم ​*


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *جووووووووورج منور الاذاعة يا عم ​*



*دة نور الفلورسنت 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> * كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟
> الطول 192
> الوزن 85
> 
> *​


*انا شااااااااااااااهده ان طوله كده :ura1:​*
*اكلتى المفضلة الكريم كراميل 
كدددددددددددددب محدش يصدقه :smile01​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *اصيلة يا ام مانجو
> *​



*يااااادى الفضايح :wub:​*


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا شااااااااااااااهده ان طوله كده :ura1:​*وانا كمان شاهد انك اقصر منى ببتاع 5 سم ​
> *اكلتى المفضلة الكريم كراميل
> كدددددددددددددب محدش يصدقه :smile01​*


طبعا اكلتى المفضلة الكريم كراميل
محدش يصدقهااااااااااااااااا :t30:​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يااااادى الفضايح :wub:​*


*فضاااايح 
خيييييير 
انا بموت فى الفضايح 
ومانجو عامل ايه 
والبيتش باجى عامل ايه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> طبعا اكلتى المفضلة الكريم كراميل
> محدش يصدقهااااااااااااااااا :t30:​



*بقى كده
طييييب عقابا ليك المره الجايه هتاكل 3 مش واحد هههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *فضاااايح
> خيييييير
> انا بموت فى الفضايح
> ومانجو عامل ايه
> ...



*ههههههههه يلهوووى عليك 
محدش يقولك حاجه تانى ابدااااا
مانجو بيهوهو عليك قصدى بيسلم عليك هههههههه
والبيتش شالوه منى بالعافيه من شويه *


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بقى كده
> طييييب عقابا ليك المره الجايه هتاكل 3 مش واحد هههههههه*


*طيب اشطة 
بكرة هاجى اكل خمسه مش واحد بس 
*​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ههههههههه يلهوووى عليك
> محدش يقولك حاجه تانى ابدااااا
> مانجو بيهوهو عليك قصدى بيسلم عليك هههههههه
> والبيتش شالوه منى بالعافيه من شويه *


*الله يسلمه 
بكره هاجى ااكله بايدى 
احسن 
المرور سحبه مش كدة 
ممعكيش رخص 
*​


----------



## Nemo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جوجو منور الاذاعة وأكيد حلقة متميزة اوى من روزايتى الحلوة
متاااااااااااابعة


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *منتظرين العودة *​


 

جميل يا جوجو

فاصل ونواصل هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> جوجو منور الاذاعة وأكيد حلقة متميزة اوى من روزايتى الحلوة
> متاااااااااااابعة


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

منورة


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عدناااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف بتقضي يومك ازاي؟بالتفصيل ههههههه

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تفضل فيه وقت طويل؟

لما بتكون مضايق اوي بتعمل ايه؟ وبتكلم مين؟

بردو لما بتكون فرحان بتعمل ايه؟

ياتري جوجو شخص اجتماعي ام انطوائي؟

هل جوجو شخص مرح يحب الضحك والا يميل للجد اكتر؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

ماهي اصعب الاوقات اللي مريت بيها في حياتك؟

قولي ذكري في حياتك لا تنسي؟

يلا منتظراك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ميت نهار ويلكموز 
مش هقولك منور انا 
بس متابعة ههههههههه
واوعى تجيب سيرة القسم فى حاجة يا ملازم اول اشراف الكابتن جو 
​


----------



## انريكي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وانا اقول الاذاعة امنوره ليه

لان الضيف الحلقة امنور لكن مش حنسا الي عملت الاذاعة هههههههههههه

امنور يا غالي 

الرب يباركم


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> وانا اقول الاذاعة امنوره ليه
> 
> لان الضيف الحلقة امنور لكن مش حنسا الي عملت الاذاعة هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه

ميرسي لزوقك يا انريكي


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> جوجو منور الاذاعة وأكيد حلقة متميزة اوى من روزايتى الحلوة
> متاااااااااااابعة


دة نورك يا نيمو


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا
> 
> عايزه اعرف بتقضي يومك ازاي؟بالتفصيل ههههههه
> الصبح فى الشغل
> ...


*منتظرك انا كمان 
*​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> يا ميت نهار ويلكموز
> مش هقولك منور انا
> بس متابعة ههههههههه
> واوعى تجيب سيرة القسم فى حاجة يا ملازم اول اشراف الكابتن جو
> ​


*خليكى متابعه كدة 
يارب ابو رجل مسلوخة يطلعلك 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااا مره اخري

قولي اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنه فيه؟

ياتري مشترك في اي منتديات اخري؟

مين اعز اصدقاء ليك من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟

كيف تقضي وقت فراغك بجانب النت؟

ايه اصعب المواقف اللي مريت بيها في حياتك؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني

فينك

بلاش تغيب

انت ظلمتني

مفتقد وجودك في حياتي

يلا ولنا عوده
​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا مره اخري
> 
> قولي اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟
> من جوجل
> ...


*كريم كراميل كريم كراميل يعنى مش اى كلام :gy0000:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *كريم كراميل كريم كراميل يعنى مش اى كلام :gy0000:
> *​




ههههههههههههه

ماشي:t26:


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشي:t26:


*انتى لسه شوفتى حاجة 
انا بسخن بس 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يعينك يا روزي على العلقة دي :new6:​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *انتى لسه شوفتى حاجة
> انا بسخن بس
> *​




هههههههههه نحمممممممممم:heat:


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يعينك يا روزي على العلقة دي :new6:​*




هههههههههه يارب يا روزيتا ههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يعينك يا روزي على العلقة دي :new6:​*


*ربنا يعينك يا بوتجاز على الشعلة دى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ورجعنا مع المشرف

جوجو

ايه احب الترانيم لقلبك؟

ماهو مزمورك المفضل؟

بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟

اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟

ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟

هل جوجو يعيش قصة حب في الوقت الحالي؟

اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنه؟

ياتري انت ظلمت شخص في يوم من الايام؟

وهل اتظلمت من شخص في يوم من الايام؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟

ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟
​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه نحمممممممممم:heat:


*نعم الله عليكى
هتدفعى كام ليا علشان شاركت فى المووضووع 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *نعم الله عليكى
> هتدفعى كام ليا علشان شاركت فى المووضووع
> *​




هع هع هع

ولا شئ يا حلو

يلا يلا جاوب

انا هوريك:act23:


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ورجعنا مع المشرف
> 
> جوجو
> 
> ...


*  محدش بيجيبلى هدايا 
هتساعدنى ؟ 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *  محدش بيجيبلى هدايا
> هتساعدنى ؟
> *​




هههههههههههه بقي كده بجاحه

ها

ها


ها:t9:

ماشي ماشي

ربنا يسامحك:smil8:


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بقي كده بجاحه
> 
> ها
> 
> ...



*ها 


ها 


ها 

ولسه 
ولسه 
ولسه 
هو انتى لسه شوفتى حاجة 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع

جوجو

ياتري راضي عن نفسك بنسبةن كام في %؟

ايه اللي نفسك تجدده في حياتك؟

لو يرجع بيك الزمن ايه الشئ اللي كنت هتعمله وايه اللي مكنتش هتعمله؟

مامدي اهمية الاصدقاء في حياتك؟

هل لديك صديق مخلص ام مازلت تبحث عن الصداقة؟

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

العمل

الاسرة

الحب

الحرية

المال

معك وردة لمن تهديها؟

انت رومانسي بنسبة كام في %؟

 نصيحة تقولها لمين وهتقوله فيها ايه؟

ولو عتاب هتقول فيه ايه؟

هتعمل ايه ليلة رأس السنة؟

ماهي امنياتك واحلامك في السنة الجديدة 2011؟

مين اول شخص هتقوله كل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة رأس السنة؟

ايه اكتر شئ فرحك في سنة 2010 ؟ وبردو الشئ اللي زعلك في 2010؟

في النهاية عايزه اقولك شرفتنا يا جوجو

وبتمنالك كل شئ جميل في السنة الجديدة

وعايزه اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

كنت منور الاذاعه وبتمني الحلقة تكون عجبتك

واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليك يا جوجو


​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *ها
> 
> 
> ها
> ...




هههههههههه ولا تعرف تعمل حاجه اصلا:gun:


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع
> 
> جوجو
> 
> ...


*رأيي فى الاذاعة 
زى رأيي فى اللى ماسكاها 
عسولة ودمك خفيف وموضوعك جميل
ومتزعليش 
دة كان مجرد هذار سخيف من شخص بايخ 
ونورتينى الشوية دول 
اتكلى على الله يلا 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *رأيي فى الاذاعة
> زى رأيي فى اللى ماسكاها
> عسولة ودمك خفيف وموضوعك جميل
> ومتزعليش
> ...




ههههههههههه اوف عليك

يا ساتر

كلمتين حلوين و10000000000 نص نص هههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا جوجو بجد علي كلامك الجميل وعارفه انك بتهزر ومش زعلت طبعا

ربنا يسعدك في حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*منووووووووووووووووور يا جوجو*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المدير المتألق دايما

coptic man


وايضا كان معانا

العضو المبارك استاذنا

النهيسي

وكان منورنا ايضا

العضو المبارك

christianbible5 

والعضوه العسوله جدا

*Rosetta* ​
وايضا نورنا
العضو النشيط جدا

انريكي


وكان معانا ايضا
المشرف المتميز

oesi_no
​بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## روزي86 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم

في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة








انهارده اختارت ليكم شخصية عسوله خالص

انا عن نفسي بموت فيها وفي زوقها

شخصية رقيقة جدا جدا ومحبه للجميع

اكيد عرفتوا انا بتكلم عن مين

انا بتكلم عن

العضوه المباركه اللي هتنور الاذاعه كلها

هي

الجميلة

الملكة العراقية

اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر







بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع مع الملكة وبداية الحلقة

فابقوا معنااااااااااااا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلاً بيكي يا روزي يا قمر
وربنا يستر بقى هههههههههه
مرسي جدااا للاستضافة الجميلة يا حبيبتي​


----------



## انريكي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يا كل الهلا يا مية هلا كنتي فين من زمان

يلا يا روزي عايز اسالة بجد اتخليها تنسحب من الاذاعة

امنورة يا ملكة 

متابع

الرب يباركم


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> يا كل الهلا يا مية هلا كنتي فين من زمان
> 
> يلا يا روزي عايز اسالة بجد اتخليها تنسحب من الاذاعة
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه ليه كدة يا انريكي هدي النفوس 
منوووووووورة بيك يا غالي​


----------



## grges monir (14 ديسمبر 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا ملكة
متابع الحلقة


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اهلاً بيكي يا روزي يا قمر​
> وربنا يستر بقى هههههههههه
> 
> مرسي جدااا للاستضافة الجميلة يا حبيبتي​


 

منورة يا حبي
ان شاء الله تستمتعي معانا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> يا كل الهلا يا مية هلا كنتي فين من زمان
> 
> يلا يا روزي عايز اسالة بجد اتخليها تنسحب من الاذاعة
> 
> ...


 

هههههههه
منور يا انريكي


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا ملكة
> متابع الحلقة


 

منور يا جرجس طبعا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا ملكة





grges monir قال:


> متابع الحلقة


 
منورة بيكم استاذي الغالي
مرسي لمتابعتك الجميلة ​​


----------



## Nemo (15 ديسمبر 2010)

منورة الاذاعة يا أحلى ملكة مع اجمل مذيعة روزى
حلقة جميلة انشالله ومتابعة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا أحلى ملكة مع اجمل مذيعة روزى
> حلقة جميلة انشالله ومتابعة


 
اهلا يا نيمو يا قمر منورة الاذاعة
ومرسي لمتابعتك الجميلة زيك يا حبي ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا أحلى ملكة مع اجمل مذيعة روزى
> حلقة جميلة انشالله ومتابعة


 
ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

عدنااااااااا مع الجميلة

الملكة العراقية

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل؟

ماهي هواياتك بجانب النت؟

من هي الملكة العراقية في سطور مختصرة؟

يلا يا حبي ولنا عوده
​


----------



## انريكي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

هيه فين الملكة

يلا جاوبي 

لكن يا روزي مش كده الاسالة

صعبيها اوي هههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا مع الجميلة
> 
> الملكة العراقية
> اجمل عودة يا حبيبتي
> ...


منتظرااااااكي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هيه فين الملكة
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههه مش تقلق يا انريكي

كله جاي هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> منتظرااااااكي يا قمر​


 

عسوله خالص يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

عدناااااااا مع العسوله

الملكة

ما هي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

ماهو السبب وراء تسميتك الملكة العراقية؟

لو معاكي 3 وردات لمن تهديهم(3 اشخاص )؟

لما بتكوني مضايقة اوي بتعملي ايه؟

انتي رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟

لو حد جرحك بتتصرفي ازاي معاه؟

ياتري الملكة شخصية متسامحه؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

هل تعيشي قصة حب؟

لو قولتلك قوليلي عنوان لحياتك ياتري هيكون ايه؟

يلا يا حبي​


----------



## christianbible5 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*متابع لأحلى مقابلة...*

*ربنا يكون معك اختي...*


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *متابع لأحلى مقابلة...*
> 
> *ربنا يكون معك اختي...*


 
منور يا جووووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منور يا جووووووووو


 *ده نورك يا قمر...*


----------



## mr:maher (15 ديسمبر 2010)

' طب وان فين 
ميرسى روزى


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

mr:maher قال:


> ' طب وان فين
> ميرسى روزى


 

انت منور الاذاعه كلها

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

وماازلنا في انتظار الملكة العراقية


----------



## انريكي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

هيه فين الملكة هههههههههههههههههه

انا حاسس انا ضاعت يلا يا شباب كلكم قولو وبصوت عالي 

فينك يا ملكة هههههههه واكيد حتسمع


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*منورة يا ملكة 
متابعة معاكى الحلقة 
وشكلك كدة مشيتى من اولها
براحة عليها يا روزى
متلالقة دايما يا روزى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 ديسمبر 2010)

منوره الاذاعه كلها يا ملكه

واختيار جميل منك يا روزي​


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *منورة يا ملكة *​
> *متابعة معاكى الحلقة *
> *وشكلك كدة مشيتى من اولها*
> *براحة عليها يا روزى*
> *متلالقة دايما يا روزى*​


 

هههههههههه مش عارفه شكلها نامت مني ههههههه

منوره يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> منوره الاذاعه كلها يا ملكه​
> 
> 
> واختيار جميل منك يا روزي​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

منور يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

كان معانا في الحلقات السابقة

المدير المتألق دايما

coptic man


وايضا كان معانا

العضو المبارك استاذنا

النهيسي

وكان منورنا ايضا

العضو المبارك

christianbible5 

والعضوه العسوله جدا

*Rosetta*​
وايضا نورنا
العضو النشيط جدا

انريكي


وكان معانا ايضا
المشرف المتميز

oesi_no


وايضا كانت معانا
العضوه المباركة

الملكة العراقية​بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه

واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


تحياتي​


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​

وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 





​ 
في الحقيقة وحشتوني جدا جدا وجعتلكم بحلقة مميزه جدا​ 
لان اختياري مميز​ 
اختارت مشرف مبارك​ 
متميز في كل شئ متواجد دايما معانا ​ 
وشاعر جامد جدا وصاحب احساس عالي​ 
فحبيت اننا نتعرف عليه اكتر واكتر من خلال​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 
اكيد عايزين تعرفوا انا بتكلم عن مين​ 
انا بتكلم عن المشرف​ 

TWIN​ 
اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا يا توين




​ 

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل​ 
فاصل سريع ونرجع معاك ومع بداية الحلقة​ 
فتابعوناااااااااااا​


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحباا بأحلى القمار المنورين روزي المستضيفة وتوين كماااان
منورين ياغالييين


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2010)

منور يا بوب


----------



## zama (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*توين* لا أنا هلزء في أول كرسي عشان أتفرج و أسأل إن أمكن  ..

منور يا عمنا  ..


----------



## Mzajnjy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

حج توين ممكن توصفلنا شعورك اول يوم دخلت فى بيتك الغسالة؟


----------



## انريكي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نورت يا باشا

متابع الحلقة


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> مرحباا بأحلى القمار المنورين روزي المستضيفة وتوين كماااان
> منورين ياغالييين


 

منورين بيكي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> منور يا بوب


 

منور يا مينا

يلا بقي عايزين همتك ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> *توين* لا أنا هلزء في أول كرسي عشان أتفرج و أسأل إن أمكن  ..
> 
> منور يا عمنا  ..


 

هههههههههه

طبعا تشرفنا يا زاما


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> حج توين ممكن توصفلنا شعورك اول يوم دخلت فى بيتك الغسالة؟


 
ههههههههههه

منور الاذاعه


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> نورت يا باشا





انريكي قال:


> متابع الحلقة


 

تنور يا انريكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا بيك يا توين 
منور الاذاعه ​


----------



## النهيسى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

منور الأذاعه والدنيا كلها
أهلا بيك ....
مع موضوع جميل جدا من الأخت روزى
أنا متابع
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 ديسمبر 2010)

_*منور الاذاعه يا توين وب روزى طبعا صاحبه الموضوع 

متابع الحلقه *_​


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اهلا بيك يا توين
> 
> 
> منور الاذاعه ​


 

منور يا كوكو


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> منور الأذاعه والدنيا كلها​
> أهلا بيك ....
> مع موضوع جميل جدا من الأخت روزى
> أنا متابع​


 

ميرسي ليك يا استاذي

منورنا دايما


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

hero_m.g قال:


> _*منور الاذاعه يا توين وب روزى طبعا صاحبه الموضوع *_​





hero_m.g قال:


> _*متابع الحلقه *_​


 
منور يا هيرو

ميرسي لزوقك


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ورجعنااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل

الوظيفة

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ما هي  فاكهتك المفضلة؟

ماهو استايلك ؟

باختصار شديد اوصفلي شخصية توين في كلمات بسيطة؟

يلا يا توين في انتظارك​


----------



## magedrn (30 ديسمبر 2010)

متابع وبشدة 
اتوصى بقى يا روزى دا توين حبيبنا


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> متابع وبشدة
> اتوصى بقى يا روزى دا توين حبيبنا


 

ههههههههههههههه

من عنيا يا ماجد

نورت


----------



## magedrn (30 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> من عنيا يا ماجد
> 
> نورت


  منور بمذيعته يا روزى


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*صباح الخير ...... تسجيل حضور فقط*
*متابع :shutup22:*​


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> في الحقيقة وحشتوني جدا جدا وجعتلكم بحلقة مميزه جدا​
> لان اختياري مميز​
> اختارت مشرف مبارك​
> متميز في كل شئ متواجد دايما معانا ​
> ...


 
*ههههههههه*
*أكيد الفاصل هيطول في مشكلة عندي في اللاب توب ومعنديش غيره :a82:*
*بس هحاول أصلحه النهارده مع أني بقالي يومين بحاول بس المشكلة أن البلد هنا قفلة :shutup22: علشان الكريسماس والنيو يير*
*بس صدقوني بحاول*
*أنت بس كدة شدوا حيلكوا وركزوا مع الأذاعة ال طبعاً *
*ال هتلقوها علي 100.10 أتجاه جيل المقطم :new6:*
*ومع المذيعة ال مكتكته روزي *
*ومعايا انا الضيف ال أتقال عليه كلام كبير أوي ... أنا مستحقوش وكلام كبير أوي عليا*
*أنا ولا متميز ولا لذيذ ولا حساس ولا مبارك ولا جمال ولا رامز ولا حتي منوفي :t17:*

*عامة شكراً يا روزي وشكراً لضيوفنا الكرام *

*متابع وهحاول أن أجيب علي الأسئلة الشبه سريعة .... وأنا من موقعي هذا علي كمبيوتر الشغل *​


----------



## grges monir (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*متابع  حلقة راس السنة مع المشرف المميز توين 
ومع المذيعة اللى بتنام تنام وتصحى كدة بحاجات جميلة وحلوة*


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *أكيد الفاصل هيطول في مشكلة عندي في اللاب توب ومعنديش غيره :a82:*
> *بس هحاول أصلحه النهارده مع أني بقالي يومين بحاول بس المشكلة أن البلد هنا قفلة :shutup22: علشان الكريسماس والنيو يير*
> *بس صدقوني بحاول*
> ...


 

براحتك خالص يا توين

خد وقتك ووقت ماتكون فاضي

احنا في انتظارك


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *متابع حلقة راس السنة مع المشرف المميز توين *
> *ومع المذيعة اللى بتنام تنام وتصحى كدة بحاجات جميلة وحلوة*


 

ههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا جرجس

منور دايما الاذاعه


----------



## Nemo (1 يناير 2011)

أمير فى الاذاعة منورنا يا جميل ومنتظرينك مع كتكوتة المنتدى روزايا الجميلة
وخلاص انا باااااااااك وهتابع معاكو 
حلقة مميزة كالعادة يا حبى


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2011)

*أعتذر عن تأخري ... وأقدم أعتذار عن ما سيأتي من تأخر جديد*
*وهذا لأستمرار الحال كما هو عليه*

*وأخيراً أقدم كل التعازي لآخواتي الأسكندرانية وكل الأقباط *
*وللبابا شنودة خاصة *

*وربنا يقل منكم يا مسلمين ...... فبالفعل لم أعد أحتمل*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> أمير فى الاذاعة منورنا يا جميل ومنتظرينك مع كتكوتة المنتدى روزايا الجميلة
> وخلاص انا باااااااااك وهتابع معاكو
> حلقة مميزة كالعادة يا حبى


 

ربنا يخليكي يا ارق نيمو

كلك زوق دايما


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أعتذر عن تأخري ... وأقدم أعتذار عن ما سيأتي من تأخر جديد*​
> *وهذا لأستمرار الحال كما هو عليه*​
> *وأخيراً أقدم كل التعازي لآخواتي الأسكندرانية وكل الأقباط *
> *وللبابا شنودة خاصة *​
> ...


 

ربنا يكون معاهم ويعزيهم

شئ يوجع القلب اوي اللي حصل

ومش تقلق يا توين خد وقتك

واحنا في انتظارك


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*شكراً يا روزي علي قبولك لأعتذاري ...*
*ولكني الأن في فترة حزن وحداد علي الشهداء وعلي مقبرة الأسكندرية*

*فلو أمكن نأجل الحلقة الي بعد العيد الحزين ....*
*أو تقبلي محبتي وشكري وأستضيفي غيري من الأخوة .... فأنا بصدق لا أحتمل*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *شكراً يا روزي علي قبولك لأعتذاري ...*​
> *ولكني الأن في فترة حزن وحداد علي الشهداء وعلي مقبرة الأسكندرية*​
> *فلو أمكن نأجل الحلقة الي بعد العيد الحزين ....*
> 
> *أو تقبلي محبتي وشكري وأستضيفي غيري من الأخوة .... فأنا بصدق لا أحتمل* ​


 

انت معاك حق يا توين

مفيش حد مبسوط

هأجل اي شئ لبعد العيد ولما احس اننا بدأنا علي الاقل نفوق من الصدمة دي


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2011)

*أنا ممكن ابدأ الحلقة ..... لازم الحياة تستمر ...... وكما كان لابد أن يكون*
*وستستمر المسيرة*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يناير 2011)

اوك يا توين

تنورنا طبعا

وادي الاسئلة تاني
​ورجعنااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل

الوظيفة

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ما هي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

ماهو استايلك ؟

باختصار شديد اوصفلي شخصية توين في كلمات بسيطة؟

يلا يا توين في انتظارك​


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اوك يا توين​
> 
> تنورنا طبعا​
> وادي الاسئلة تاني​​




شكراً يا روزي علي التقدمة
لأننا ولابد أن نتناسا ما دمنا لا نستطيع أن ننسي 
ولتستمر الحياة .... ويتبع​


----------



## Nemo (9 يناير 2011)

منور يا أمير يلا منتظرين عودتك نمت ولا ايه
صحيه يا روزايا بأه ههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> منور يا أمير يلا منتظرين عودتك نمت ولا ايه
> صحيه يا روزايا بأه ههههههههههههه


 
*لا لسة منمتش ... بس ناوي :t17:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

ههههههههه

لالالالالالالا مش تنام يلا بقي جاوب علي اللي فات عشان مش هنزل جديد غير لما تخلص القديم ههههههه

في انتظارك


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> منور يا أمير يلا منتظرين عودتك نمت ولا ايه
> صحيه يا روزايا بأه ههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه حاتر من عنيا يا حبي:boxing:


----------



## Nemo (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حاتر من عنيا يا حبي:boxing:




تسلملى عيونك يا حبيبى


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالا مش تنام يلا بقي جاوب علي اللي فات عشان مش هنزل جديد غير لما تخلص القديم ههههههه
> 
> في انتظارك


*ههههههه*
*لن يطول أنتظارك :hlp:*
*بس دي عملية تشويق leasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *لن يطول أنتظارك :hlp:*
> 
> *بس دي عملية تشويق leasantr* ​


 

ههههههههه امممممممم

واحنا في انتظارك بردو

هههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

> ورجعنااااااااا بعد الفاصل


*welcome*



> في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين
> الاسم


* امير*



> السن


* 28 وداخل علي 29 ومليش نفس أخش بصراحة :t13:*



> تاريخ الميلاد


* 15 مايو شهر الأدباء *



> مكان الميلاد


* مصر الفرعونية*



> المؤهل


* مصمم معماري*



> الوظيفة


* مش عارف ..... *
*يعني مندوب مبيعات في شركة الصبح  ومدير شوب  بعد الظهر وبالليل بنام :a63:*
*وبعد شهر هكون عاطل *



> البرج


* برج الأفلاطونين .... الثور*



> كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟


* أحنا بصراحة الباقي علي قيد الحياة 3 أنا وأخي وأختي وبس *
*وبالتأكيد الحب بينا واحد ومتساوي بس الأقرب ديماً لقلبي أوي أختي *



> ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟


*بالنسبة للأكل أنا مش نباتي أنا حيواني أكتر ههههههههههههههه*
*فبميل للنواشف أكتر*
*أما المشرف فالقهوة العربي المظبوط عشقي الأول *



> كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟


* طولي أكيد فوق ال 160 علشان كنت مقبول في الجيش بس كام بالظبك ممكن أخش علي 170*
*ووزني من سنين بلعب في التسعينات وهو مناسب لشكلي عامة*



> ماهو لونك المفضل؟


* الأزرق ويأتي بعده البني بدرجاتهم*



> ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟


* مش باكل فاكهة خالص نادراً يعني بس لو علي الأختيار أميل للجوافة وياه بقي لو بقت عصير جوافة بالبن  *



> ماهو استايلك ؟


* أنا بعشق الكلاسيكي الغير رسمي *
*بس لظروف الشغل فأستايلي بقي مزيج بين الأتنين كاجول وكلاسك *



> باختصار شديد اوصفلي شخصية توين في كلمات بسيطة؟


*من غير وصف أنا مفضوح لوحدي :wub:*
*توين هو توين ال بجد هو توين :t13:*



> يلا يا توين في انتظارك


​
*وأنا خلصت يتبع ....*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*



			28 وداخل علي 29 ومليش نفس أخش بصراحة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سمى وادخل برجلك اليمين يابنى
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سمى وادخل برجلك اليمين يابنى*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا مش هخش علشان رجلي الشمال مصابة :crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*منور يا توين ياللي اسمك توين وهو الاول والاخر توين ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *منور يا توين ياللي اسمك توين وهو الاول والاخر توين ههههههههههههه*​


*جيه تهرجي أنتي صح ....*
*فين مشرفين القسم :ranting:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا مش هخش علشان رجلي الشمال مصابة :crazy_pil*​



*
يانهارى هى وصلت للشمال
لالالالا
سمى وارجع تانى :spor2:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا مش هخش علشان رجلي الشمال مصابة :crazy_pil*​


*هههههههههه ادخل باليمين:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *جيه تهرجي أنتي صح ....*
> *فين مشرفين القسم :ranting:*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*وانا بخاف مثلا من مشرفين القسم:a63:*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يانهارى هى وصلت للشمال*
> *لالالالا*
> 
> *سمى وارجع تانى :spor2:*​


*هو ده الكلام .... ينفع أخش بقي علي 27 :99:*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه ادخل باليمين:a63:*​


*أزاي يا فالحة ....*
*مانا لو دخلت باليمين مش هعرف أقف علي الشمال .... مش هتستحمل بقووووووول مصاب :bud:*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وانا بخاف مثلا من مشرفين القسم:a63:*​


 
*لا مشرفة القسم هنا دونا :smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو ده الكلام .... ينفع أخش بقي علي 27 :99:*​



*
انا بقول ترجع لل 21 احلى
اية رئيك 30:
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو ده الكلام .... ينفع أخش بقي علي 27 :99:*​


*خد حد معاك كبير:smil12:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا مشرفة القسم هنا دونا :smil15:*​


*طبعا هو احنا لينا حد غير دونا:smil12:*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا بقول ترجع لل 21 احلى*
> *اية رئيك 30:*​


 
*موافق .... أيه الشروط :closedeye*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *خد حد معاك كبير:smil12:*​


*أنا مليش كبير :2:*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طبعا هو احنا لينا حد غير دونا:smil12:*​


 
*منك ليها ..... سوها مع بعض :beee:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنا مليش كبير :2:*​


*واللي ملوش كبير يشتريله كبير ههههههههه:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *منك ليها ..... سوها مع بعض :beee:*​


*مين سوها دي يا توين:2:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *موافق .... أيه الشروط :closedeye*​





*ابعت فرخة محمرة تكون محشية
هههههههههههههههههههه :smile01​*


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *واللي ملوش كبير يشتريله كبير ههههههههه:t33:*​


 
*معيش فلوس leasantr*
*أعمل أيه بقي أستعيره 6 شهور :spor2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

*اللللللللللللللحق اهرررررررررررررررررب *
*اورنج وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *معيش فلوس leasantr*
> *أعمل أيه بقي أستعيره 6 شهور :spor2:*​


*ههههههههههههه*
*لا ربنا معاك و 2 ملايكة*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مين سوها دي يا توين:2:*​


 
أسألي الأورنج يا فالحة .... شكلنا هنتطرد :11azy:​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ابعت فرخة محمرة تكون محشية*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه :smile01*​


*طب والعنوان .... مجبتيش سيرته ليه .... أعتها يعني لروزي :t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللللللللللللللحق اهرررررررررررررررررب *
> *اورنج وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل*​




*
كبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسة
هههههههههههههههههههه :bud:​*


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللللللللللللللحق اهرررررررررررررررررب *
> 
> *اورنج وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل*​


*أنا أصلاً ميت متقلقيش :new2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب والعنوان .... مجبتيش سيرته ليه .... أعتها يعني لروزي :t30:*​




هههههههههه ابعت ابعت انا جيت علي سيرة الاكل هههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> أسألي الأورنج يا فالحة .... شكلنا هنتطرد :11azy:​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*نو تطرد ههههههه:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> كبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسة
> هههههههههههههههههههه :bud:​*


*ام رز ولحمة بموووووووووووووت فيها:new6:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب والعنوان .... مجبتيش سيرته ليه .... أعتها يعني لروزي :t30:*​




*
ههههههههههههه
خد العنوان عندك
اول شمين فى تانى شمين
طوووووووووووالى اول بيت يقابلك
:smile02​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أنا أصلاً ميت متقلقيش :new2:*​


*بعد الشر عليك*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ام رز ولحمة بموووووووووووووت فيها:new6:*​



*
ههههههههههههههه
لا انا عايزة فراخ
مش بحب اللحمة :nunu0000:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ابعت ابعت انا جيت علي سيرة الاكل هههههههههه:t30:​




*
اوبااااااااااا
انتى جيتى ليه ياروزا
كنت هجبلك نصيبك وانا جاية يابت :crazy_pil​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع توين اللي طلع عيوني هههههههههه

يلا يا سيدي

عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفيه؟ ههههههه اعترف

اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنه؟ واستمر لحد امتي؟

ياتري انت حاليا في قصة حب والا كان في  انتهت؟

امتي حسيت انك وحيد بالرغم من وجود الناس حولك؟

امتي حسيت انك مجروح من اعز انسان علي قلبك؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني

مفتقدك في حياتي

وجودك غير فيا كتير

امتي هشوفك

خلي بالك من نفسك


ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحياه

العمل

العائلة

الارتباط

الحريه

مين اقرب شخص لقلبك بتحب تقضي معاه اغلب الوقت؟

لما تكون مضايق اوي اوي من شخص بتتصرف معاه ازاي؟

يلا بقي عشان انا نويالك هههههههههههه
​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ابعت ابعت انا جيت علي سيرة الاكل هههههههههه:t30:​



*ههههههههههههههه*
*أنتي جيه الأستديو جعانة :hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههه
> لا انا عايزة فراخ
> مش بحب اللحمة :nunu0000:​*


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش ناقصين انفلوزة:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> اوبااااااااااا
> انتى جيتى ليه ياروزا
> كنت هجبلك نصيبك وانا جاية يابت :crazy_pil​*




هههههههههه طيب وماله يا حبي ناكل هنا وتوين يجيب لينا تاني ناخد البيت ههههههههههههه:new6::smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> اوبااااااااااا
> انتى جيتى ليه ياروزا
> كنت هجبلك نصيبك وانا جاية يابت :crazy_pil​*


*وانا وانا وانا عايز اشمعنا يعني*
*وياريت لحد عندي:bud:*
*دليجري بقا:mus13:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *مش ناقصين انفلوزة:t30:*​




*
ههههههههههههههههه
هى حلاوتها فى كدة يابت
عشان نخلص بدرى بدرى :smile01​*


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *خد العنوان عندك*
> *اول شمين فى تانى شمين*
> *طوووووووووووالى اول بيت يقابلك*
> ...


*ال سبق أكل النبأ ... روزي جت الأول 30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طيب وماله يا حبي ناكل هنا وتوين يجيب لينا تاني ناخد البيت ههههههههههههه:new6::smil15:




*
هههههههههههه
تصدقى فكرة برضو
مووووووووووافقة ههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا وانا وانا عايز اشمعنا يعني*
> *وياريت لحد عندي:bud:*
> *دليجري بقا:mus13:*​



*
نحم يختى 
طب هى جانبى
انتى اجيبك منين ياحجة :act19:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

*جايبييييييين فى سيرتى لييييييييييه:t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههه
> هى حلاوتها فى كدة يابت
> عشان نخلص بدرى بدرى :smile01​*


*هههههههههههههه يلااااااااااا ماهي مصر والادة برضه:fun_lol:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *ال سبق أكل النبأ ... روزي جت الأول 30:*​



*

وماااااااااله
انا و روزا هناكل سوا
بس ابعت انت بقا ​*


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

*شكلي وقعت في حارة يهود .... أكل أكل أكل .... خلاص أنا جعت بسببكم وهخش أنام *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> نحم يختى
> طب هى جانبى
> انتى اجيبك منين ياحجة :act19:​*


*وانا مالي بقا اتصرفي والا هقتلك:smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه يلااااااااااا ماهي مصر والادة برضه:fun_lol:*​




*ماااااااااااااااااشى
وربنا لتتعضى النهاردة يابت :boxing:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جايبييييييين فى سيرتى لييييييييييه:t9:​*


*عيب عليكي يا دونا احنا مش بنجيب في سيرة الناس الحلوة:fun_lol:*
*حلوة الكلمتين دول:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *ال سبق أكل النبأ ... روزي جت الأول 30:*​



هههههههههه يلا بقي ابعت حاجه تحت الحساب هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ماااااااااااااااااشى
> وربنا لتتعضى النهاردة يابت :boxing:​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ورينا شطارتك*
*ودي هتبعتيها اس ام اس:new6:*
*نص الرسالة عضة ههههههههههههههه:smil15:*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جايبييييييين فى سيرتى لييييييييييه:t9:​*


 
*مش عارف يا دونا ..... تتوقعي أنتي ليه :t19:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههه
> تصدقى فكرة برضو
> مووووووووووافقة ههههههههه​*




هههههههههه اوك يلا يا توين انزل بالطلبات هههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جايبييييييين فى سيرتى لييييييييييه:t9:​*




*
اوعى تكونى قعدتى تكحى يا دونا
ههههههههههههههه

وبعدين دى البت روكاااااااااااااا

الحق اجرى بقا :new6:​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> وماااااااااله
> انا و روزا هناكل سوا
> بس ابعت انت بقا ​*




هههههههههه صوح يلا ابعت

جوعتنا هههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ورينا شطارتك*
> *ودي هتبعتيها اس ام اس:new6:*
> *نص الرسالة عضة ههههههههههههههه:smil15:*​




*
ههههههههههههههه
ليك يوم يا روكاااااااا
ويكون عطلة :999:​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *شكلي وقعت في حارة يهود .... أكل أكل أكل .... خلاص أنا جعت بسببكم وهخش أنام *​




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تهرب يلا جاوب ده انت غلبتني

ضيف بس ايه اوعا وشك هههههههههه:a82:


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

*روزي هو المطلوب أرد علي كل الأسئلة دية ناو .... والا ممكن علي نصين هههههههه*
*غداً ألقاك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه صوح يلا ابعت
> 
> جوعتنا هههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:





*
جدااااااااااااااا
وبعدين نفسى اتفحت على السيرة 
بدل ما كانت مقفولة ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> اوعى تكونى قعدتى تكحى يا دونا
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا دونا مش كحت ولا حاجة*
*بتحس بس لما تلاقي حد مشاغب*
*احمممممممممممممم انا ايه اللي جابني بس ههههه*
*الحق اختفي هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *شكلي وقعت في حارة يهود .... أكل أكل أكل .... خلاص أنا جعت بسببكم وهخش أنام *​





*ههههههههههههههه
اووووووووبس
اهو هيجرى اهو
حد يقفل باب الاذاعة :bud:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههه
> ليك يوم يا روكاااااااا
> ويكون عطلة :999:​*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*نو خلصت العطلات دلوقتي مدارس وحضانة ها حضااااااااااانة:smil15:*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تهرب يلا جاوب ده انت غلبتني
> 
> ضيف بس ايه اوعا وشك هههههههههه:a82:


*أيه أوعي وشي ليه ؟ *
* في ضرب طوب  *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> اووووووووبس
> اهو هيجرى اهو
> حد يقفل باب الاذاعة :bud:​*


*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أيه أوعي وشي ليه ؟ *
> * في ضرب طوب  *​




ههههههههه لالالالالالالا وهو انا اقدر بردو

ده انت ضيفنا اللي مشرفنا :mus13: هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *نو خلصت العطلات دلوقتي مدارس وحضانة ها حضااااااااااانة:smil15:*​



*

هههههههههههههههههه
احم احم
نحم يابت انتى :warning:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> *​





*هههههههههههههههه
ماتجيبى الباب دة سلف وانا مروحة
اصلى مزنوقة فى باب :heat:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> احم احم
> نحم يابت انتى :warning:​*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*نحم الله عليكي يا بت انتي:t30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عيب عليكي يا دونا احنا مش بنجيب في سيرة الناس الحلوة:fun_lol:*
> *حلوة الكلمتين دول:smil15:*​



*لولا انها حقيقه كنت قلت عليكى بكاشه ههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ماتجيبى الباب دة سلف وانا مروحة
> اصلى مزنوقة فى باب :heat:​*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*معلش معلش ده باب الاذاعة*
*مش باب سندريلا:a63:
وبعدين مزنوقة ازاي في خرم مفتاح:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لولا انها حقيقه كنت قلت عليكى بكاشه ههههههه*


*عيب عليكي يا دونا انتي حبيبتي من ايام الجيزةleasantr*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *معلش معلش ده باب الاذاعة*
> *مش باب سندريلا:a63:
> وبعدين مزنوقة ازاي في خرم مفتاح:a63:*​




*
ههههههههههههه
وماله نكتب عليه باب سندريلا
ههههههههههه

لالالا مزنوقة فى خشبة :kap:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههه
> وماله نكتب عليه باب سندريلا
> ههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده جاي باسم الاذاعةleasantr*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده جاي باسم الاذاعةleasantr*​



*

وانا مالى بقااااااااا
هاخده وانا خارجة بالزوق او بالعافية ياشاطرة :spor2:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *مش عارف يا دونا ..... تتوقعي أنتي ليه :t19:*​



*امممممم اكيد ناويين تعزمووونى على العشا *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> وانا مالى بقااااااااا
> هاخده وانا خارجة بالزوق او بالعافية ياشاطرة :spor2:​*


*مالي في الشنطة في المباركين هههههههههههههههه*
*هشششششش يا بت يلا :bomb:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالي في الشنطة في المباركين هههههههههههههههه*
> *هشششششش يا بت يلا :bomb:*​




*
ههههههههههههههه
وكمان متفجرات

امسك ارهاااااااااااابى ههههههههههههههههههه :ura1​*:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *امممممم اكيد ناويين تعزمووونى على العشا *


*العشا يا دونا كان كام صحفة فاتو هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههه
> وكمان متفجرات
> 
> امسك ارهاااااااااااابى ههههههههههههههههههه :ura1​*:


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*امسك عييييييييييييلة:t30:*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

*غداً أتابع .... أنا كبس عليا النوم *
*وبصراحة نفسي في أم علي *
*وعايز ألحقها موصي عليها الملاك بتاعي من امبارح *
*ومقلق يكولها لوحده لو أتأخرت *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> اوعى تكونى قعدتى تكحى يا دونا
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*بتحبى تخدمى انتى هههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *امسك عييييييييييييلة:t30:*​



*

ايون ايون ما انتى اهو يابت ld:
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *بتحبى تخدمى انتى هههههه*





*ههههههه
طبعا يادونا
انا بحب اهدى النفوس  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *غداً أتابع .... أنا كبس عليا النوم *
> *وبصراحة نفسي في أم علي *
> *وعايز ألحقها موصي عليها الملاك بتاعي من امبارح *
> *ومقلق يكولها لوحده لو أتأخرت *​


*

احجزلى حتة بالمكسرات
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا دونا مش كحت ولا حاجة*
> *بتحس بس لما تلاقي حد مشاغب*
> *احمممممممممممممم انا ايه اللي جابني بس ههههه*
> *الحق اختفي هههههههههههههه*​



*تصدقى دى حقيقه :smile01
متنسيش تاخدى معاكى الاتنين التانيين :act31:
خلاص بح الاذاعه قفلت *


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *غداً أتابع .... أنا كبس عليا النوم *
> *وبصراحة نفسي في أم علي *
> *وعايز ألحقها موصي عليها الملاك بتاعي من امبارح *
> *ومقلق يكولها لوحده لو أتأخرت *​




هههههههههه مش هياكلها لوحده كلنا هناكلها معاه ههههههههههههه:new8:

يلا تصبحوا علي خير ونلتقي غدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههه
> طبعا يادونا
> انا بحب اهدى النفوس  ​*



*ملاك يا اخواتى :wub:*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تصدقى دى حقيقه :smile01
> متنسيش تاخدى معاكى الاتنين التانيين :act31:
> خلاص بح الاذاعه قفلت *




هههههههههه ليه بس يا دونا هو انا عملت حاجه

واااااااااااااااء يا خراب بيتي

اعيش ازاي من بعد ماتقفلي باب رزقي هههههههههههه

شايفه مقطع الشحاته ده اكيد حنن قلبك علي الاذاعه والمستمعين والضيوف هههههههههههه:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ملاك يا اخواتى :wub:*




*بيقولولى بس مش مصدقة يادونا :wub:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*ابعتى الباب يا روزا
قبل ما تقفلى
اختك مزنوقة فيه
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ابعتى الباب يا روزا
> قبل ما تقفلى
> اختك مزنوقة فيه
> هههههههههههههههه​*




ههههههههه خديه يا حبي

خلاص انتهي الامر وهاشهر افلاسي هههههههههه:t23:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليه بس يا دونا هو انا عملت حاجه
> 
> واااااااااااااااء يا خراب بيتي
> 
> ...



*يلهووووى للدرجه دى 
لا خلاص صعبتى عليا 
فتحناها تانى علشان خاطرك بس :love45:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه خديه يا حبي
> 
> خلاص انتهي الامر وهاشهر افلاسي هههههههههه:t23:



*

هههههههههههههه
ياعينى يابنتى :a4:​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *يلهووووى للدرجه دى
> لا خلاص صعبتى عليا
> فتحناها تانى علشان خاطرك بس :love45:*




هههههههههه حبيبتي انتي يا دونا

عارفه ان قلبك طيب وهتفتحيه تاني

امووووووووووووواه


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> ياعينى يابنتى :a4:​*




هههههههههه لالالالالالالا خلاص افراج 30:

يبقي الحال كما هو عليه هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالا خلاص افراج 30:
> 
> يبقي الحال كما هو عليه هههههههههه





*شكلك طمعتى فى الباب
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بيقولولى بس مش مصدقة يادونا :wub:​*



*لا حاولى تيجى على نفسك وتصدقى :gy0000: ههه**ههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شكلك طمعتى فى الباب
> ههههههههههههه​*




هههههههههه لا يا حبي خوديه 

لان الاذاعه دايما مفتوحه للجميع

هههههههه يا سلام عليا بقول حكم والله هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا حاولى تيجى على نفسك وتصدقى :gy0000: ههه**ههههه*[/QUOTE*]
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> يسلام بس كدة
> انتى تؤمرى يادونا :smile01​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا يا حبي خوديه
> 
> لان الاذاعه دايما مفتوحه للجميع
> 
> هههههههه يا سلام عليا بقول حكم والله هههههههههه




*حكيمة من يومك يابت يا روزا ld:​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حكيمة من يومك يابت يا روزا ld:​*




هههههههههههه بصي اصل عيبي اني مش بحب اتكلم عن نفسي كتير ههههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بصي اصل عيبي اني مش بحب اتكلم عن نفسي كتير ههههههههههههههleasantr




*
ياجامد ياجامد
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ياجامد ياجامد
> ههههههههههههههههه​*




هههههههههه احم احم

يلا هنعمل ايش بقي يابنتي

يلا حسن الختام

ومش تقوليلي مين حسن لاني مش اعرفه ههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه احم احم
> 
> يلا هنعمل ايش بقي يابنتي
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههه
احسن برضو
خليه جنب اخوة حسنين
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> احسن برضو
> خليه جنب اخوة حسنين
> ههههههههههههههه​*




هههههههههه يلا اهم يسلوا بعض:yaka:


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

*أيه ده هو الضيف هرب والا ايه ؟*​


----------



## Nemo (11 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أيه ده هو الضيف هرب والا ايه ؟*​



خرج ولم يعد ههههههههههههههه 
:gy0000:


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> خرج ولم يعد ههههههههههههههه
> :gy0000:


*ربنا يجيبه بالسلامة .... صدقيني أنا بلغت البوليس عنه *
*بأعتباره مفقود من 48 ساعة:scenic:*​


----------



## Nemo (11 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ربنا يجيبه بالسلامة .... صدقيني أنا بلغت البوليس عنه *
> *بأعتباره مفقود من 48 ساعة:scenic:*​



 فى دى بأه مصدقاك هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ندور عليه امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير انت فين ؟؟؟؟
:t11:  :t11:  :t11:


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> فى دى بأه مصدقاك هههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب ندور عليه امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير انت فين ؟؟؟؟
> :t11: :t11: :t11:


----------



## Nemo (11 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


>



يا بيبى ايه الجمال ده؟؟؟؟
لقيتوه واقع فين ؟ 
ده سكران ولا أيه ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أيه ده هو الضيف هرب والا ايه ؟*​




ههههههههه الضيف ده طلع عيوني

يلا جاوب احسن هعض بقي ههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## Nemo (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه الضيف ده طلع عيوني
> 
> يلا جاوب احسن هعض بقي ههههههههههه:smil8:



يا روزايا هو ابن حلال ويستاهل بصراحة دا عطل الاذاعة وكل البرامج اللى وراها
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه

مش عارفه يا نيمو اعمل فيه ايه بس هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

*أبحث مع الشرطة ههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

لا ابحث مع المستمعين هههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

*وعدنا بعد الفاصل*



> عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع توين اللي طلع عيوني هههههههههه


​​*ههههههههههه*
*والله وعاشت أحلي عيون leasantr*



> عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفيه؟ ههههههه اعترف


*مالها .... عادي جداً ولا جديد .... أعزب وأعول *



> اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنه؟ واستمر لحد امتي؟


*كان عندي تقريباً 21 أو 22 :hlp:*
*وأستمر أربع سنين ..... كنت سعتها ودن من طين وودن من عجين *



> ياتري انت حاليا في قصة حب والا كان في انتهت؟



*لا مش في قصص حب ولا رويات حتي *
*مع أني بجد نفسي أعشها علشان أنا مفتقدها*
*أنا من النوعيات ال بحب الرومنسية وشغل أفلام الستينات وكده .... *
*بس تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن*
*ولكن مازل في قلبي أمل أن أجد من يروق له قلبي ومن يستحق بصدق حبي*



> امتي حسيت انك وحيد بالرغم من وجود الناس حولك؟


*مرتين*
*الأولي .... في السنة الأولي لوفاة والدي رحمه الله*
*والثانية .... أعيشها حالياً وأنا في الغربة*



> *امتي حسيت انك مجروح من اعز انسان علي قلبك؟*



*أعز إنسان علي قلبي لا يجروء أن يكون مصدر جرح لأنه يحبني *
*بس أصعب جرح بجد مر عليا *
*لما صديق عمري حب من كانت حبي الأول *



> لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:
> وحشتني


*أختي *



> مفتقدك في حياتي


* والدي ووالدتي*



> وجودك غير فيا كتير


* لا أحد*



> امتي هشوفك


* نصي التاني :a63:*



> خلي بالك من نفسك


*أخي *



> ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:
> الحياه


*لا معني لها *



> العمل


*كيان*



> العائلة


* كل شئ*



> الارتباط


*أمنية وحلم صعب التحقيق كما يجب أن يكون*



> الحريه


* الأنطلاق رغم الظروف المرة*



> مين اقرب شخص لقلبك بتحب تقضي معاه اغلب الوقت؟


* توين*



> لما تكون مضايق اوي اوي من شخص بتتصرف معاه ازاي؟


* بصراحة بنفض للموضوع وبقلب نفسي بارد وبعمل من بنها :t31:*
*ولما الأمور بتهدي ال بيقدرني ربنا عليه وحسب الموقف بعمله*



> يلا بقي عشان انا نويالك هههههههههههه


* تفضلي وخدي رحتك ع الأخر *​ 
*وأسف طبعاً علي التأخير بس هي ظروف الشغل*

*فأعذروووووووووووووووووووني يا بشر*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *وعدنا بعد الفاصل*
> 
> ​*ههههههههههه*
> *والله وعاشت أحلي عيون leasantr*
> ...




ولا يهمك يا توين خد وقتك

واحنا بردو في انتظارك هههههههههه

انتظرني بعد الفاصل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> ايون ايون ما انتى اهو يابت ld:
> ههههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههه*
*انا ليا الشرف:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تصدقى دى حقيقه :smile01
> متنسيش تاخدى معاكى الاتنين التانيين :act31:
> خلاص بح الاذاعه قفلت *


*هههههههههههه*
*قلب الام قصدي المراقبة:new6:*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا بعترض:giveup:*​


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه الضيف ده طلع عيوني
> 
> يلا جاوب احسن هعض بقي ههههههههههه:smil8:


*شوفتي وقبل العضة بدقائق تمت الأجابة :t17:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *شوفتي وقبل العضة بدقائق تمت الأجابة :t17:*​




هههههههه اهااااااا لحقت نفسك:bud:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لا ابحث مع المستمعين هههههههههههه



*
ههههههههههههههه
اهو كله يبحث مع كله​*


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اهو كله يبحث مع كله*​


* الهدف الأسمي نقفش الزبون ..... وهو المطلوب أثباته :99:*
*والمستمعين في خدمة المذيعة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *انا ليا الشرف:gy0000:*​



*
انتى لسة فايقة ولا شو ياحجة ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> * الهدف الأسمي نقفش الزبون ..... وهو المطلوب أثباته :99:*
> *والمستمعين في خدمة المذيعة*​


*

ههههههههه
قصدك نطلع عين الزبون​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> انتى لسة فايقة ولا شو ياحجة ​*


*انا امبارح مادخلتش يا حجة النت واقع بركاتك:11azy:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا امبارح مادخلتش يا حجة النت واقع بركاتك:11azy:*​



*

هو انا جيت جانبك يابت انتى
:smil8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> هو انا جيت جانبك يابت انتى
> :smil8:​*


*اه جيتي جنبي اهو وواقفة فوق راسيleasantr*​


----------



## Twin (12 يناير 2011)

*تسجيل حضور ....*
*اول واحد وصل الأستوديو هههههه*​


----------



## Nemo (12 يناير 2011)

يا مرحب يا مرحب
انت اول واحد يوصل قبل المذيعة
سقفة كبيرة يا شباب امير صحى بدرى انهارده ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تسجيل حضور ....*​
> 
> *اول واحد وصل الأستوديو هههههه*​


 

هههههههه اهلا اهلا:mus13:


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> يا مرحب يا مرحب
> انت اول واحد يوصل قبل المذيعة
> سقفة كبيرة يا شباب امير صحى بدرى انهارده ههههههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه:bud::bud:


----------



## Nemo (12 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه:bud::bud:



ههههههههههههههههههه ايوه كده


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

عدنااااااااا مره اخري

مع

توين

ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟

هل كان لديك حلم تسعي لتحقيقه حتي الان ولم يتحقق؟

ماهو مزمورك المحبب ؟

ياتري بتصلي وبتقرأ في الكتاب المقدس باستمرار والا مش دايما؟

اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناول كل فتره والا باستمرار؟

انت رومانسي بنسبة كام %؟

لو قولتلك نصيحة توجهها لشخص معين ياتري هيكون مين هذا الشخص وهتقوله ايه؟

ولو هتوجه عتاب هيكون لمين بردو وهتقوله فيه ايه؟

عارفه انك بتكتب حلو جدا
عايزاك تكتبلي جزء من كتاباتك يكون مقرب لقلبك وبتستمتع في كل مره عند قراءته؟

يلا في انتظارك
ولنا عوده اخيره​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ايوه كده


 

ههههههههه معاكي علي الخط يا حبي

ومبروك الفوز في المسابقه الثقافية:08:


----------



## Twin (12 يناير 2011)

*أيه ده أنتوا جين تتحكوا بس *​


----------



## Twin (12 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا مره اخري​
> 
> مع​
> توين​
> ...



*بالليل علي أخر النهار كدة يعني لما الدنيا تظلم أكيد هيكون ليا عودة للرد *
*علشان أنا في الشغل *
*كوباية شاي بالنعناع وسجارة وتركيز عميق علشان أعرف أرد leasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أيه ده أنتوا جين تتحكوا بس *​


 

ههههههههههههه اهاااااااااا هنعمل ايه بسleasantr


----------



## Nemo (12 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *بالليل علي أخر النهار كدة يعني لما الدنيا تظلم أكيد هيكون ليا عودة للرد *
> *علشان أنا في الشغل *
> *كوباية شاي بالنعناع وسجارة وتركيز عميق علشان أعرف أرد leasantr*​



يابنى ارحمنا بقا انت مشاغب ع فكره هههههههههههههه
يلا منتظرين قصدى مجبرين هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بالليل علي أخر النهار كدة يعني لما الدنيا تظلم أكيد هيكون ليا عودة للرد *
> *علشان أنا في الشغل *
> 
> *كوباية شاي بالنعناع وسجارة وتركيز عميق علشان أعرف أرد leasantr*​


 

هههههههههه وانا وانا عايزه شاي بالنعناع مليس دحوه ههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## Twin (13 يناير 2011)

*الليلة موعدنا مع حفلة الشاي *
*معلش كنت بجيب النعناع ههههههه*

*حد نفسه في بسكوت بالجنجا ؟*​


----------



## Nemo (13 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *الليلة موعدنا مع حفلة الشاي *
> *معلش كنت بجيب النعناع ههههههه*
> 
> *حد نفسه في بسكوت بالجنجا ؟*​



النعناع عليا الليلة دى


----------



## Twin (13 يناير 2011)

> عدنااااااااا مره اخري​
> 
> مع​
> توين​


​​ 
*وليكم *



> ماهي امنياتك للمستقبل؟


* الأستقرار العائلي والنجاح العملي*



> هل كان لديك حلم تسعي لتحقيقه حتي الان ولم يتحقق؟


* لا أعتقد ...... فكل أحلامي لم تري نور الواقع فكلها كانت وقتية وحماسية وكلها كانت في فترة ما قبل النضج*



> ماهو مزمورك المحبب ؟


 المزمور ال 20
[Q-BIBLE]1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ لِيَسْتَجِبْ لَكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ. لِيَرْفَعْكَ اسْمُ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ. 
2 لِيُرْسِلْ لَكَ عَوْناً مِنْ قُدْسِهِ وَمِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ لِيَعْضُدْكَ. 
3 لِيَذْكُرْ كُلَّ تَقْدِمَاتِكَ وَيَسْتَسْمِنْ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ. سِلاَهْ. 
4 *لِيُعْطِكَ حَسَبَ قَلْبِكَ وَيُتَمِّمْ كُلَّ رَأْيِكَ*. 
5 *نَتَرَنَّمُ بِخَلاَصِكَ وَبِاسْمِ إِلَهِنَا نَرْفَعُ رَايَتَنَا. لِيُكَمِّلِ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ سُؤْلِكَ*. 
6 اَلآنَ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُخَلِّصُ مَسِيحِهِ. يَسْتَجِيبُهُ مِنْ سَمَاءِ قُدْسِهِ بِجَبَرُوتِ خَلاَصِ يَمِينِهِ. 
7 هَؤُلاَءِ بِالْمَرْكَبَاتِ وَهَؤُلاَءِ بِالْخَيْلِ - أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَاسْمَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا نَذْكُرُ. 
8 هُمْ جَثُوا وَسَقَطُوا أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَقُمْنَا وَانْتَصَبْنَا. 
9 يَا رَبُّ خَلِّصْ. لِيَسْتَجِبْ لَنَا الْمَلِكُ فِي يَوْمِ دُعَائِنَا.[/Q-BIBLE] 




> ياتري بتصلي وبتقرأ في الكتاب المقدس باستمرار والا مش دايما؟


*لو ع الصلاة يبقي لا -وده قصدي بيه صلوات الأجبية-*
*أنا صلاتي عبارة عن صلة بيني وبين أبي في أي وقت بكلمه وبأي طريقة وفي أي مكان علقتي بيه بالشكل ده *
*والكتاب المقدس بقراه علي فترات بسبب ظروف شغلي ... وبسبب النت والمنتدي هههههه*



> اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟


*يوم 30 نوفمبر 2009 قبل سفري بيومين بس أعترفت مرتين ع الفون *



> بتتناول كل فتره والا باستمرار؟


 *كل شهر بتناول ... علشان ظروف سكني وشغلي فبروح الكنيسة مرة واحدة شهرياً وبتناول طبعاً*



> انت رومانسي بنسبة كام %؟


* 95% ودية مش أشتغالة*



> لو قولتلك نصيحة توجهها لشخص معين ياتري هيكون مين هذا الشخص وهتقوله ايه؟


*ركز شوية ... أنت في الفترة دية محتاج تركيز علشان تاخد قرار كويس ..... موجهة لأمير*



> ولو هتوجه عتاب هيكون لمين بردو وهتقوله فيه ايه؟


 *لا مش عندي عتاب لحد ....*
*بس لو هعاتب هيبقي هعاتب ربنا وهقوله أظهر مجدك في أرض مصر يا مسيح مصر*



> عارفه انك بتكتب حلو جدا
> عايزاك تكتبلي جزء من كتاباتك يكون مقرب لقلبك وبتستمتع في كل مره عند قراءته؟


* بصراحة صعب ...*
*أنا كل كتباتي عزيزة علي قلبي وبستمتع لما بقراها علشان بتشدني لحالة غريبة وجديدة عليا .... وهي أن في وقت قرأتها أنا ببقي في دور القارئ والناقد *
*مش ببقي في دور الكاتب المعبر عن الحالة .... يعني بتبقي حاجة حلوة*​

*بس ممكن أقتبس حاجة بحبها ..... *
*هنا ..... موضوع ديني  *  #*1*
*وهنا .... موضوع رومانسي *  #*1* ​ 



> يلا في انتظارك
> 
> ولنا عوده اخيره


​
*أخيرة قبل أخيرة .... أنا نورتكوا :yahoo: *​


----------



## max mike (13 يناير 2011)

*منور الاذاعة ياتوين
واجوبتك جميلة جداااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *وليكم *
> 
> * الأستقرار العائلي والنجاح العملي*
> 
> ...




طبعا طبعا نورتنا يا توين

واجاباتك جامده

انتظرني ليا عوده


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *منور الاذاعة ياتوين​*
> 
> *واجوبتك جميلة جداااااااااااااااا*​


 
*ده نورك يا ريس *​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> طبعا طبعا نورتنا يا توين
> 
> واجاباتك جامده
> 
> انتظرني ليا عوده


 
*يا ستي شووووكراً .... وده نورك ونرو المستمعين .... *​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع المميز

تورين

عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنه في منتدي الكنيسة؟

ياتري اول لما بتدخل المنتدي بتعمل ايه اول حاجه؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه لقلبك؟

مين اعز اصحابك من منتدي الكنيسة؟

ياتري انت مشترك في منتديات اخري؟

كيف تقضي وقت فراغك بجانب النت؟

ماهي البلد اللي نفسك تزورها قريب؟

ياتري نفسك تغير من نفسك؟

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تقضي فيه اغلب وقتك؟


ماذا تعني كلمة صداقة في حياة توين؟

امتي اخر مره بكيت فيها؟

اشرحلي موقف محرج حصلك لو تفتكر؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟

واحب اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة ؟

ايه اكتر شئ بيعجبك في شخصية البنت؟

وبردو ايه اكتر شئ بيعجبك في شخصية الشاب؟

ماهي مواصفات فتاه احلامك التي تريدها؟

اخر هدية جاتلك كانت ايه ومن مين ؟ ههههههه اختياري السؤال ده

وفي النهايه يا توين احب اقولك انك نورتنا في الاذاعه واتمني تكون استمتعت معانا فيها



بتمني مكنش رخمت عليك هههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا توين واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا 

شكرا ليك علي حضورك الجميل وبتمنالك الخير والسعاده دايما في حياتك​


----------



## Nemo (15 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> ​​
> 
> 
> * 95% ودية مش أشتغالة*
> ...




ياسيدى ياسيدى شغلوله الكمانجات يابنات :mus25:


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

*عودة .... ومعلومة *
*هذا الرد من أمبارح ولكن النت عندي خلص فبعيد كتبته اليوم*



> عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره​
> 
> مع المميز​
> توين​


​​ 
*ربنا يكرم أصلك  .... مميز مرة واحدة*



> عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟


* هنا هتعرفي أزاي وبالتفاصيل .....*   #*41* 



> وبقالك كام سنه في منتدي الكنيسة؟


* 15 أغسطس 2006 ده تاريخ التسجيل بتاعي ممكن تحسبيها أنتي :hlp:*



> ياتري اول لما بتدخل المنتدي بتعمل ايه اول حاجه؟


* حالياً لضيق الوقت بخش علي لوحة التحكم علطول .... اما الأول كنت بخش علي المشاركات الجديدة*



> ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه لقلبك؟


* الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية ... وبعديه المشرفين ... علشان هناك علقتنا بتبقي أقوي بسبب خصوصية القسم وكل المشرفين أصحابي* 



> مين اعز اصحابك من منتدي الكنيسة؟


* لا كتير ومش أقدر أقول مين والا مين*
*في منهم أصدقاء بجد علي النت وفي منهم برة النت أتعرفت عليهم في النت *
*بس ممكن تسأليهم عني وهما يقولولك :cry2:*



> ياتري انت مشترك في منتديات اخري؟


* لا مش مشترك ولو كنت أشتركت كان بيبقي لسبب ومع زوله بنسي الموضوع كله*
*يعني أفتكر أني أشتركت في منتدي مسيحي والسبب هو حقي الأدبي في كتابتي *
*لأن موضوع أتنقل من المنتدي هنا وكان موضوع ميلادي وأتثبت عندهم وأتنسب لناقله وهو مبسوط ولم ينفي فسجلت ورحت وضحت الصورة أن الصورة وقلت الموضوع ده بتاع واحد أسمه توين .... فكان ردهم طردي ههههههههه*



> كيف تقضي وقت فراغك بجانب النت؟


* حالياً وفي الغربة ................... بنام :t31:*
*علشان الحياة هنا غير حياة مصر والأدوات المتاحة معدومة *
*واوقات الفراغ هنا هي يوم الأجازة بس*



> ماهي البلد اللي نفسك تزورها قريب؟


 *الصين* 



> ياتري نفسك تغير من نفسك؟


* لا أنا مبسوط بأمير*



> ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تقضي فيه اغلب وقتك؟


* أوضة نومي .... علشان ببقي نايم *



> ماذا تعني كلمة صداقة في حياة توين؟


* شئ مهم جداً ولابد منه ..... بعيوبه ومميزاته*



> امتي اخر مره بكيت فيها؟


* يوم 1 يناير 2011 بسبب العمل الأرهابي في الأسكندرية*



> اشرحلي موقف محرج حصلك لو تفتكر؟


* لا هما كتير ..... بس أخرهم في الرسالة دية*


> مش ناوي تكمل الحلقه اللي حمضت دي هههههههههه


*موقف محرج موووت*



> ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟


 *جهاز الوي ..... وده جهاز بلاي أستيشن يعتمد علي حركة الجسم في اللعبة *
*وده هتكون هديتي لأولادي في الدار*



> واحب اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة ؟


* مش بطالة .... حلوة كتير .... بس ينقصها وبجد*
*فقرة التليفونات *
*يعني بعد أما تخلصي أنتي أسألتك .... تفتحي الحلقة لثلاث تليفونات أو أكثر -مشاركات- للمستمعين علشان يسألوا الضيف*



> ايه اكتر شئ بيعجبك في شخصية البنت؟


* أحترمها لنفسها*



> وبردو ايه اكتر شئ بيعجبك في شخصية الشاب؟


* أخلاقه*



> ماهي مواصفات فتاه احلامك التي تريدها؟


* عيزها تكون بجد إنسانة *
*رومنسية تقدر نفسها وتكون علي ثقة كبيرة ورزينة وست بيت وتكون بتقدر ال قدمها وبتقدر الظروف ومستجداتها وتكون جميلة وبنت ربنا طبعاً .... يعني عيزها مثالية زي ما أنا نفسي أكون مثالي ... ال هي الحياة الأفلطونية*



> اخر هدية جاتلك كانت ايه ومن مين ؟ ههههههه اختياري السؤال ده


* جتلي هدايا تذكارية ليلة الكريسماس 24 ودية عادة في البلد بتبادل هذه الهدايا التذكارية في ليلة العيد*



> وفي النهايه يا توين احب اقولك انك نورتنا في الاذاعه واتمني تكون استمتعت معانا فيها


* وأنا أشكرك علي أستضافتك ومحبتك *



> بتمني مكنش رخمت عليك هههههههه


* متعود .... لاتقليقي :a63:*


> واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا
> ميرسي ليك يا توين



 *....... أقولهم شكراً ومن قلبي ............ مع أني مش عارف عددهم ولا هم مين علشان هما مستمعين بس هههههههه*




> شكرا ليك علي حضورك الجميل وبتمنالك الخير والسعاده دايما في حياتك



*وأنتي كمان زي ما بتقولي يكون ليكي ولكل المستمعين*

*نورتكم :999:*​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ياسيدى ياسيدى شغلوله الكمانجات يابنات :mus25:


*الله هو دية بقت كمنجات .... ال يخرب بيت التعليم المصري :gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عودة .... ومعلومة *​
> *هذا الرد من أمبارح ولكن النت عندي خلص فبعيد كتبته اليوم*​
> *ربنا يكرم أصلك  .... مميز مرة واحدة*​
> *هنا هتعرفي أزاي وبالتفاصيل .....* #*41*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

نورت طبعا يا توين

ومين اللي قالك ان الحلقه حمضت هههههههه اكيد مش انا leasantr

ميرسي ليك وانت عارف اكيد اني برخم عليك مش قصدي احرجك خالص:kap:


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

وحلوه فكره الاتصالات التليفونية

اوك

وهجربها فيك انت اول ضيف ههههههههه

يلا يا جماعه اللي يحب يدخل يسأل توين علي اي شئ هو موجود وهيرد عليكم وعلي كل اسئلتكم

دبستك اهوو ههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> نورت طبعا يا توين
> 
> ...



*وأنا مقصدتش بكلامي أن عيزك تعتذري هههههههههههه*
*يا روزي أنا بعمل جوا مرح للحلقة *
*أنتي مسمعتيش المستمعين ال كانوا بيضحكوا :smile01*
*والحلقة منوره بيكي*​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وحلوه فكره الاتصالات التليفونية​
> 
> اوك​
> وهجربها فيك انت اول ضيف ههههههههه​
> ...


 
*ليه بس التدبيس :act31:*
*طب وأزاي يعني ؟ من غير دعاية ولا أظهار أرقام التليفونات*
*يعني المستمعين يتصلوا بالدليل*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ليه بس التدبيس :act31:*
> *طب وأزاي يعني ؟ من غير دعاية ولا أظهار أرقام التليفونات*
> 
> *يعني المستمعين يتصلوا بالدليل*​


 
لالالالالالالالا يا سيدي هعملك دعايه مش تقلق:smil6:


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالا يا سيدي هعملك دعايه مش تقلق:smil6:


 
*أوكشن ... أنا هخلع كدة ساعة ساعتين عندي طبيخ :t31:*
*حد نفسه ياكل*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أوكشن ... أنا هخلع كدة ساعة ساعتين عندي طبيخ :t31:*
> 
> *حد نفسه ياكل*​


 

هههههههههه 

الف هنا يا باشا

في انتظارك


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الف هنا يا باشا
> 
> في انتظارك


 
*shup shup*
*أوكشن هظبط أنا وأكني موجود ها*
*متقليش للمستمعين أني خلعت خليهم علي عمتهم ههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2011)

*الووووووووووووووووو ممكن اشارك بسؤااااااال معاكوااا 
بمناسبة الطبيخ وانت فى غربه اكيد بتشتاق للاكل المصرى والاكيد اكتر واللى انا متأكده منه خااااااااااااااالص ومحدش يسألني متأكده ازاى هههههههههه انك مستحيل تقدر تطلعه زى ما بتاكله عندنا فى مصر
عاوزين نعرف بقى ايه   الاكل اللى هتطلب تاكله اول ما ترجع *


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2011)

*اسئلة ذكاء
يا توين..
*
ليه العبيط كل ما يرن الموبايل بيقوم يالكل..ههههههههه

ليه كل ما يتجرح بيطلع على السطح..ههههههه

ليه لما يكون عايز يشوف الماية ساقعة ولا سخنة بينزل الاصبعين وليس الاصبع..هههه

لو عرفتهم ها صعبهالك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2011)

لى عوده بمداخله هاتفيه
استعد .......


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *shup shup*
> *أوكشن هظبط أنا وأكني موجود ها*
> 
> *متقليش للمستمعين أني خلعت خليهم علي عمتهم ههههههه*​


 

ههههههه حاتر مش تقلق يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *الووووووووووووووووو ممكن اشارك بسؤااااااال معاكوااا *
> *بمناسبة الطبيخ وانت فى غربه اكيد بتشتاق للاكل المصرى والاكيد اكتر واللى انا متأكده منه خااااااااااااااالص ومحدش يسألني متأكده ازاى هههههههههه انك مستحيل تقدر تطلعه زى ما بتاكله عندنا فى مصر*
> *عاوزين نعرف بقى ايه الاكل اللى هتطلب تاكله اول ما ترجع *


 

منورانا يا دونااااااااا

سؤال جميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *اسئلة ذكاء*
> *يا توين..*
> 
> ليه العبيط كل ما يرن الموبايل بيقوم يالكل..ههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههه يا جامد

منور يا كليمو


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> لى عوده بمداخله هاتفيه
> استعد .......


 

في انتظارك يا ميناااااااااا


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *الووووووووووووووووو ممكن اشارك بسؤااااااال معاكوااا *
> *بمناسبة الطبيخ وانت فى غربه اكيد بتشتاق للاكل المصرى والاكيد اكتر واللى انا متأكده منه خااااااااااااااالص ومحدش يسألني متأكده ازاى هههههههههه انك مستحيل تقدر تطلعه زى ما بتاكله عندنا فى مصر*
> *عاوزين نعرف بقى ايه الاكل اللى هتطلب تاكله اول ما ترجع *


 
*طبعاً محدش هيسألك متأكدة أزاي هههههههه*

*بالنسبة للأكل ال نفسي في اول ما أنزل .... كشري ومن السلطان*
*وفي اليت هتمني اختي تطبخلي ملوخية ولحمة محمرة وجلاش ال باللحمة هههههههه*

*بس يا دونا أنا طبيخي جامد *
*لسة طابخ مكرونة وكبدة وطلعين بجد تحفة بس خير الله ما أجعله خير حاسس أن بطني فيها حجات بتجري هههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *اسئلة ذكاء*
> *يا توين..*
> 
> ليه العبيط كل ما يرن الموبايل بيقوم يالكل..ههههههههه
> ...


 
*ايه يا عم أنت جي تهزر :t32:*
*أنت بتقول أسئلة ذكاء .... طب أنا أعملها أيه بقي *​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> لى عوده بمداخله هاتفيه
> استعد .......



*اوك وعقبالة ما تيجي هههههههه*
*أخلع أنا شوية أروح لحد الصيدلية :giveup:*​


----------



## Scofield (17 يناير 2011)

و رجعنالكم تانى مع اذاعة باكابورت اف اخص 100 فاصلة 6
و معاكم ريمو منير
و نحب نسال الضيف الحج توين رضى الله عنه
ياترى مش ندمان وانت برة و مفكرتش تحولى رصيد "مستغل انا قوى"
شعورك ايه وانت لوحدك و معاك الغسالة و السافو بينكم
نفسك تقول ايه للناس اللى فوقك و غسيلهم بينقط على غسيلك
و فى الاخر تحب تسمع ايه معانا
ونسيبك و نروح لفاصل و نرجع تانى


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *ايه يا عم أنت جي تهزر :t32:*
> *أنت بتقول أسئلة ذكاء .... طب أنا أعملها أيه بقي *​




طيب يا سيدي قصدك انت مش ذكي

نبدل السؤال

اسئلة نباهة 

ايه رأيك..

عايز احتمالات حاضر..
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يناير 2011)

*مساء الخير روزى و توين

توين باشا

سؤالى ليك

تكلمت كثيرا فندمت اما عن الصمت فلن اندم ابدا
ما علاقه هذه الجمله بحياتك الشخصيه؟
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طبعاً محدش هيسألك متأكدة أزاي هههههههه*
> 
> *بالنسبة للأكل ال نفسي في اول ما أنزل .... كشري ومن السلطان*
> *وفي اليت هتمني اختي تطبخلي ملوخية ولحمة محمرة وجلاش ال باللحمة هههههههه*
> ...




هههههههههههه ايوه عشان اكلت لوحدك هههههههههه:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> و رجعنالكم تانى مع اذاعة باكابورت اف اخص 100 فاصلة 6
> و معاكم ريمو منير
> و نحب نسال الضيف الحج توين رضى الله عنه
> ياترى مش ندمان وانت برة و مفكرتش تحولى رصيد "مستغل انا قوى"
> ...




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا انت الله ينور عليك يا حج ههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طيب يا سيدي قصدك انت مش ذكي
> 
> نبدل السؤال
> 
> ...




ههههههههه لا يا كليمو المقصود اسئله شخصية لتوين وهو يجاوب:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

hero_m.g قال:


> *مساء الخير روزى و توين
> 
> توين باشا
> 
> ...




مساااااااااااء الفل يا هيرو

منور يا باشا


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2011)

*​

نبدء مع الرائع توين  الاسئله.

▐▐▐▐الحياه ▐▐▐▐​ 
الحياه مدرسه كبييره ونحن البشر تلاميذ فيها .. اذكر لى 
اهم حدث فى الحياه غير مجرى حياتك ؟

الحياة فرص ... ومنها ما يصعب إستغلاله ...​ 
ماهي الفرصة التي كانت متاحة لك ولم تحسن إستغلالها ؟​

▐▐▐▐التضحيه ▐▐▐▐​ 
التضحية عمل رائع نقدمه لمن يحتاج إلينا ... ونرفض التعامل به مع كل شخص اناني ...​ 
من الشخص الذي تضحي من أجله بكل رضى وسرور ؟ وفى المقابل من الشخص الذى ترفض ان تقدم له اقل تضحيه؟​ 

**
** ▐▐▐▐فرصه ▐▐▐▐*
​ * 
لو اعطينك المايك لمدة 3 دقائق لتعبر فى كلمات بسيطه عن أغلى شخص بحياتك ماذا ستقول عنه ؟ ومن يكون ذلك الشخص؟​**▐▐▐▐رساله ▐▐▐▐*
​* 
الناس تسأل عن بعض ......... تشتاق وتحن لبعض​ 
وأنا وأنت للأسف ......... ما كنا حبينا بعض​ 
كل الامور تغيرت ......... وأيامنا الحلوة اختفت​ 
هل هناك شخص معين يريد توين توصيل هذا الكلام له ؟​ 
**
** ▐▐▐▐خطأ مستحيل▐▐▐▐*

​* نحن نخطيء وقد نجرح بأخطائنا مشاعر قد لا يبرئ جرحها الزمن ونعتذر ولكن العذر قد يكون مرفوض​ 
في بعض الأحيان وبعض أخطائنا نتجاهلها وكأننا لم نرتكبها ...​ 
هل مر عليك هذا الموقف ’’؟؟​ 
ومن هو هذا الشخص ؟؟​ 
وهل لديك الشجاعه لتوجيه رسالة إعتذار خاصه له من خلال لقائنا معك ؟؟؟​ 
وماذا ستـقول له فيها ؟؟؟​ 


▐▐▐▐دموع المرأه ▐▐▐▐



سر  عميق.. وبحر دافئ.. بل وفي أعين البعض هي زخات من العطر..وأحيانا هي دموع  التماسيح ، تناول كثير من الفلاسفة أقوال كثيرة عن دموع المرأة تعكس رؤيتهم  لها ​ 
سنورد لك بعض الاقوال عن دموع المرأه ونترك لك التعليق​ 
-لا تخدعك دموع المرأة ، فقد دربت عينيها على البكاء​ 

-المرأة أسرع من الرجل في البكاء وكذلك هي أسرع منه في تذكر الأشياء التي من أجلها ذرفت دموعها​ 
واخيرا اريد ان اعرف نظرتك لدموع الرجل ؟​ 




▐▐▐الــــــــحـــــــ♥ــــــــــب ▐▐▐▐​ 



هو ذلك الشعور الخفى الذى يتجول فى كل مكان ويطوف الدنيا بحثا


عن فرصتة المنتظرة ليداعب الأحساس
ويسحر الأعين.. ويتسلل بهدوء مميت.. ويستقر فى غفلة من العقل ورغما عنك​


داخل تجاويف القلب....ليمتلك الروح والوجدان... وليسيطر على كل كيان الأنسان.

سنورد لك بعض الاقوال عن الحب ونترك التعليق لك​ 
قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة.​ 
الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت.​ 
إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . .

إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك.
​

إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً​​

نكتفى بهذه الاسئله ونترك المايك بعد الاجابه للزميله العزيزه روزى​ 
ابقى ادعيلى يا توين:new6:​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> *​
> 
> نبدء مع الرائع توين  الاسئله.
> 
> ...




هههههههههه هو ده الكلام يا مينا

ايوه كده ههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا انت الله ينور عليك يا حج ههههههههه:bomb:




طب ابعدى من وشى لكهربك:59::beee:
خلى بالك يا حج السؤال عليه 10 درجات
ممنوع تبرشم ولا تبص جنبك:ranting:
واللى يقولك غششنى اوعى تغششه غش انت
و خد 4 جنيه هاتلك بيهم كيس برسيل خالى من دهن الخنزير ومعبأ حسب الشريعة الازلامية


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> طب ابعدى من وشى لكهربك:59::beee:
> خلى بالك يا حج السؤال عليه 10 درجات
> ممنوع تبرشم ولا تبص جنبك:ranting:
> واللى يقولك غششنى اوعى تغششه غش انت
> و خد 4 جنيه هاتلك بيهم كيس برسيل خالى من دهن الخنزير ومعبأ حسب الشريعة الازلامية


 

ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا بقي مش هبعد :bomb::smil15:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

> و رجعنالكم تانى مع اذاعة باكابورت اف اخص 100 فاصلة 6
> و معاكم ريمو منير


*منور يا عم*​


> و نحب نسال الضيف الحج توين رضى الله عنه


​​*أمين*​


> ياترى مش ندمان وانت برة و مفكرتش تحولى رصيد "مستغل انا قوى"


​​*لا مش ندمان علي عدم تحويل الرصيد هههههه*​


> شعورك ايه وانت لوحدك و معاك الغسالة و السافو بينكم


​​*شعور بالعجز هههههه*​


> *نفسك تقول ايه للناس اللى فوقك و غسيلهم بينقط على غسيلك*​


مفيش سكان فوقينا أنا الدور الثاني وبكدة أنا أعلي مستوي :smil13:



> *و فى الاخر تحب تسمع ايه معانا*​


​​*أسمع أغنية دول وحوش للمطرب العالمي أبو الليف*​


> ونسيبك و نروح لفاصل و نرجع تانى


​​*مع الف سلامة*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طيب يا سيدي قصدك انت مش ذكي
> 
> نبدل السؤال
> 
> ...


 
*طب نجرب :dance:*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

hero_m.g قال:


> *مساء الخير روزى و توين*​
> 
> _*توين باشا*_​
> _*سؤالى ليك*_​
> ...


*مش فاهم بصراحة السؤال .....*
*بس لو تقصدي متي أنطبقت هذه المقولة في حياتي .... ففي مواقف كتير *
*بس المشكلة مكنتش في الموقف بس كانت في ما نتج عن الموقف*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ايوه عشان اكلت لوحدك هههههههههه:act23:


*صح برافوااااا *
*شطوره ال في لبنان ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

اسجل متااااابعه

اوعي تفكر اني فرحانه فيك لالالالا خالص هههههههههه


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *نبدء مع الرائع توين الاسئله.*​
> *▐▐▐▐الحياه ▐▐▐▐*​
> 
> *الحياه مدرسه كبييره ونحن البشر تلاميذ فيها .. اذكر لى *
> ...


 
*ايه ده ... هي الأسئلة دية لمين ؟*

*أقلك أنا هدعيلك من غير أسئلة خلاص :beee:*

*لنا عودة قريبة :a82:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *صح برافوااااا *
> 
> *شطوره ال في لبنان ههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههههه:t17:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> طب ابعدى من وشى لكهربك:59::beee:
> خلى بالك يا حج السؤال عليه 10 درجات
> ممنوع تبرشم ولا تبص جنبك:ranting:
> واللى يقولك غششنى اوعى تغششه غش انت
> و خد 4 جنيه هاتلك بيهم كيس برسيل خالى من دهن الخنزير ومعبأ حسب الشريعة الازلامية



*:act31: ريمون ..... أختفي من وشي :act31:*
*عليا الطلاق محيحصل كويس *
*:gun: :gun: :gun:*
*وهيكون فيها دم*
:budo:​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يناير 2011)

*ايه ده الموضوع ده حلو اوى انا اول مرة ادخله 

ممكن اشترك فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t17:
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *:act31: ريمون ..... أختفي من وشي :act31:*
> *عليا الطلاق محيحصل كويس *
> *:gun: :gun: :gun:*
> *وهيكون فيها دم*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده الموضوع ده حلو اوى انا اول مرة ادخله *
> 
> *ممكن اشترك فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t17:*


 
*ههههههههه*
*ده أحنا دخلين علي 500 صفحة *
*وأنا الضيف ال 50 باين *
*وحالياً أحنا في فترة المكالمات التلفونية من المستمعين يعني من حقك تشتركي وتسألي الضيف ال هو أنا :spor2:*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه:yaka:


 
*مرعب أنا يا بت يا روزي صح :bud:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده الموضوع ده حلو اوى انا اول مرة ادخله *
> 
> *ممكن اشترك فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t17:*


 

هههههههههه  ممكن طبعا يا قمر

اهلا بيكي نورتينا

يلا بقي اسألي توين اي سؤال لانه هو ضيفنا في الاذاعه


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مرعب أنا يا بت يا روزي صح :bud:*​


 

ههههههههههههه يا جامد يا جامد هههههههه:mus25:


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *ده أحنا دخلين علي 500 صفحة *
> *وأنا الضيف ال 50 باين *
> *وحالياً أحنا في فترة المكالمات التلفونية من المستمعين يعني من حقك تشتركي وتسألي الضيف ال هو أنا :spor2:*​




*alright 
خد عندك 

بما انك فى الغربة , ايه الايجابيات وايه السلبيات فى الحياة بره مصر ؟
وهل ممكن تتغاضى عن السلبيات ديه علشان الايجابيات ؟

هل شايف ان مصر بقت ممكن يتعاش فيها دلوقتى (مش اقصد بس الاحداث الاخيرة ,لكن اقصد من ناحية كل حاجة )؟

ايه اكتر وقت من حياتك كانت علاقتك بالله قوية ؟ وهل مريت بفترات فتور روحى ؟ كانت بتطول ؟ وكنت بتخرج منها ازاى ؟

ايه الى بيعجبك فى المرأة؟ المرأة الجميلة شكلا ولا الذكية اكتر ؟ وهل بتشعر بتهديد او انتقاص منك لو كانت المرأة الى انت بتتعامل معاها ذكية او يمكن اذكى منك ؟هل الرجال يفضلوا المرأة الغبية او الى سهل قيادتها وتشكيلها على مزاجهم ؟ ولا يحبوا البنت الذكية ؟

بتخاف من البنت الجريئة والى شخصيتها قوية وتشك فيها ولا ممكن تثق فيها ؟

يلا كفاية عليك كده 




*


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *alright *
> *خد عندك *
> 
> *بما انك فى الغربة , ايه الايجابيات وايه السلبيات فى الحياة بره مصر ؟*
> ...



*لا والنبي كل ده وكفاية كدة :ranting:*

*أوكشن لي عودة مجددة للرد*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا والنبي كل ده وكفاية كدة :ranting:*​
> 
> *أوكشن لي عودة مجددة للرد* ​


 

هههههههههه توين بجد صعبت عليا اوي ههههههههه

ربنا يقويك:mus13:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*منوووووووور يا أمير
كنت عايز اقوم بالواجب انا كمان
بس الواجب كتير عليك قوي
خلص اللي وراك بسرعه عشان الحق انزل بالملحق​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوووووووور يا أمير​*
> *كنت عايز اقوم بالواجب انا كمان*
> *بس الواجب كتير عليك قوي*
> 
> *خلص اللي وراك بسرعه عشان الحق انزل بالملحق*​


 

هههههههه:ura1:هههههههه اهلا اهلا

خير ربنا كتير اوي يا توين ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه توين بجد صعبت عليا اوي ههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يقويك:mus13:


*الله يجازي ال كان السبب :ranting:*

*وعلي رأي عادل أمام *
*أنا ال جبت ده كله لنفسي :smil13:*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *مرعب أنا يا بت يا روزي صح :bud:*​



 ::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوووووووور يا أمير​*
> *كنت عايز اقوم بالواجب انا كمان*
> *بس الواجب كتير عليك قوي*
> 
> *خلص اللي وراك بسرعه عشان الحق انزل بالملحق*​


 
*لا يا حاج أتفضل .... ما البيت بتكوا*
*خليك علي طول دور أول .... ليه تستني الدور التاني بتاع الملاحقك*
*خش عليا خش ومتقلقش أنا قلبي قلب أسد :close_tem*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه:ura1:هههههههه اهلا اهلا
> 
> خير ربنا كتير اوي يا توين ههههههههه


 
*أه منك يا شماته :shutup22:*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> :12f616~137::12f616~137::12f616~137:


 
*أيه شغل الأرقام ده .... أنتي تقصدي بيهم سؤال حسابي والا أيه :act23:*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أيه شغل الأرقام ده .... أنتي تقصدي بيهم سؤال حسابي والا أيه :act23:*​


لا كنت داخل اضحك بس مطلعش :bomb:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لا كنت داخل اضحك بس مطلعش :bomb:


 
*تضحكي هههههههه*
*طب ما تيجي نضك سوا :t32:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الله يجازي ال كان السبب :ranting:*​
> *وعلي رأي عادل أمام *
> 
> *أنا ال جبت ده كله لنفسي :smil13:*​


 

ههههههههههه

اكيد اكيد مش انا

صح:fun_lol::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا يا حاج أتفضل .... ما البيت بتكوا*
> *خليك علي طول دور أول .... ليه تستني الدور التاني بتاع الملاحقك*
> 
> *خش عليا خش ومتقلقش أنا قلبي قلب أسد :close_tem*​


 :new6::new6::mus13:


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أه منك يا شماته :shutup22:*​





ههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تضحكي هههههههه*
> *طب ما تيجي نضك سوا :t32:*​














ماشى يا مرعب انتا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا يا حاج أتفضل .... ما البيت بتكوا*
> *خليك علي طول دور أول .... ليه تستني الدور التاني بتاع الملاحقك*
> *خش عليا خش ومتقلقش أنا قلبي قلب أسد :close_tem*​




*ريتشارد قلب الاسد يا اخواتي
انا الملحق بتاعي طويل قووي
واسال نصه جربت في لقاء خاص
لسه اسد برضه :thnk0001:​*


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ريتشارد قلب الاسد يا اخواتي*
> *انا الملحق بتاعي طويل قووي*
> *واسال نصه جربت في لقاء خاص*
> 
> *لسه اسد برضه :thnk0001:*​


*أعتبرني شبل خلاص *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أعتبرني شبل خلاص *
> *ههههههههه*​


فى فيلم بيقولو فيه يا راجل يا عيل  فى حد فى الموقف ده الان :yahoo:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> فى فيلم بيقولو فيه يا راجل يا عيل فى حد فى الموقف ده الان :yahoo:


 
*مين راح فين ..... يا مينا تعالي خد خطبتك بدل ما أفجر الأستوديو :bomb:*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مين راح فين ..... يا مينا تعالي خد خطبتك بدل ما أفجر الأستوديو :bomb:*​


اخس عليك يا توتا الواحد ميقعدش يهزر معاك مش هتلاقينى بعد شوية :t31:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *واسال نصه جربت في لقاء خاص*​


*لا معلومة بسيطة بس *
*أنا كان ليا باع وصولات وجولات في قسم اللقاء الخاص *
*وموضوعي أتنفخت فيه ههههههه ,,,,, فلا تقلق*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أعتبرني شبل خلاص *
> *ههههههههه*​




*هههههههههههههه
مش هنزل الملحق 
اي خدمه ياعم​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> مش هنزل الملحق
> اي خدمه ياعم​*


اخس يا كوكو مكنتش فكراك بطيبة القلب دى نزله ولا انا اخده كوبى وانزله يبنى ده عمل الشر ليه احساسة برضو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *لا معلومة بسيطة بس *
> *أنا كان ليا باع وصولات وجولات في قسم اللقاء الخاص *
> *وموضوعي أتنفخت فيه ههههههه ,,,,, فلا تقلق*​




*عقبال كل مره ياحبي​*


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> اخس عليك يا توتا الواحد ميقعدش يهزر معاك مش هتلاقينى بعد شوية :t31:


 
*وأنا أقدر أستغني عنك يا مرنون .... لا طبعاً *
*وصحيح أنتي ريحة فين ..... leasantr*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وأنا أقدر أستغني عنك يا مرنون .... لا طبعاً *
> *وصحيح أنتي ريحة فين ..... leasantr*​


لا بس كمان شوية مش هفضى انكد عليك كل يوم وكل شوية :bud:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> اخس يا كوكو مكنتش فكراك بطيبة القلب دى نزله ولا انا اخده كوبى وانزله يبنى ده عمل الشر ليه احساسة برضو




*ماهو قلبي الطيب ده اعمل فيه ايه
ياريتني كنت شراني زيك يا حجه
ربنا يكون في عونك يا مينا يابني​*


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *مش هنزل الملحق *
> 
> *اي خدمه ياعم*​


*لالالالا  أنا لن أستسلم :smil8:*
*هتبعته الساعة كام :hlp:*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> اخس يا كوكو مكنتش فكراك بطيبة القلب دى نزله ولا انا اخده كوبى وانزله يبنى ده عمل الشر ليه احساسة برضو


 
*أصيله يا بت*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لالالالا  أنا لن أستسلم :smil8:*
> *هتبعته الساعة كام :hlp:*​




*جاهز دلوقتي لو عايز يا حبي
انا بقول ترفع الرايه البيضا احسن
:kap::kap:​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ماهو قلبي الطيب ده اعمل فيه ايه
> ياريتني كنت شراني زيك يا حجه
> ربنا يكون في عونك يا مينا يابني​*


لا غيره اجيبلك شوية فى قزازة شوية شر على حقد وغل اشربهم قب متنام لمده تلات ايام وهتبقى حلو اوى 
ايوة صح ده لو كل واحدة اتخطبت بتعمل فى خطيبها زى يبقى كتر خيركم كل مقلب ومقلب بعمل فيه 


twin قال:


> *أصيله يا بت*​


يربى يا توتا كتير بيقولولى كده


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههه


يلا يلا جاوب عشان الخير الباقي جاااااااااااااااااي


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> لا بس كمان شوية مش هفضى انكد عليك كل يوم وكل شوية :bud:


 
* خلاص خلاص ..... من غير عياط *
*أنا هبقي أكلمك فون علشان أنكد عليكي مش مهم مين ال ينكد طبعاً ههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *جاهز دلوقتي لو عايز يا حبي
> انا بقول ترفع الرايه البيضا احسن
> :kap::kap:​*


ده بيهددك يعم نزله واخلص هتفضل كده لامتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> لا غيره اجيبلك شوية فى قزازة شوية شر على حقد وغل اشربهم قب متنام لمده تلات ايام وهتبقى حلو اوى




*طول عمرك تعملي خير وترميه للبحر
ربنا يخليكي لمصر يا حجه​*


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *جاهز دلوقتي لو عايز يا حبي*
> *انا بقول ترفع الرايه البيضا احسن*
> 
> *:kap::kap:*​


 
*أيه ده الريا البيضا ... بتاعة فضلة المعداوي :new6:*
*والله يا ميكوا التمساحة ياولا هههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> ده بيهددك يعم نزله واخلص هتفضل كده لامتى




*اتهدي يا سوسه شويه :act31:​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> * خلاص خلاص ..... من غير عياط *
> *أنا هبقي أكلمك فون علشان أنكد عليكي مش مهم مين ال ينكد طبعاً ههههه*​


لا تفرق معايا معلش لازم انا انكد عليك 
يعنى لو مينا نكد عليا انتا عارف انا بعمل ليه بفضل اهرى ومش بنام


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طول عمرك تعملي خير وترميه للبحر
> ربنا يخليكي لمصر يا حجه​*


الله يخليك الله يكرمك


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يربى يا توتا كتير بيقولولى كده


*عسل يا قلبي والله :crazy_pil*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدي يا سوسه شويه :act31:​*


:smiles-11::36_1_46::smiles-11:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> الله يخليك الله يكرمك




*مش كنتي بتقولي هتمشي يا ميرنا
قاعده ليه بقي :act19:​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عسل يا قلبي والله :crazy_pil*​


:blush2::blush2::blush2:


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش كنتي بتقولي هتمشي يا ميرنا
> قاعده ليه بقي :act19:​*


هو انا مقلتلكش انا قصدى همشى بعد شهرين 3 4 5 :a63:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يلا يلا جاوب عشان الخير الباقي جاااااااااااااااااي


*يجي علي مهله لسة القاعة فضية وأحنا مستنينه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> هو انا مقلتلكش انا قصدى همشى بعد شهرين 3 4 5 :a63:




*مضلمه قصدي منوره يختي​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مضلمه قصدي منوره يختي​*


طيب شكرا المهم بقى عاوزين نروق الضيف ونريحوه نزل بقى اللى انتا بتقول عليه:bomb:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

*فاصل ونواصل .....*
*أنا تعبت ... وبصراحة التمساحة وصلت *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> طيب شكرا المهم بقى عاوزين نروق الضيف ونريحوه نزل بقى اللى انتا بتقول عليه:bomb:




*بالعند فيكي مش هنزله بقي
هخليهم لما حضرتك تنوري الاذاعه
عشان نريحوكي يا شابه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *فاصل ونواصل .....*
> *أنا تعبت ... وبصراحة التمساحة وصلت *​




*تقصد مين بالتمساحه :t9:​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بالعند فيكي مش هنزله بقي
> هخليهم لما حضرتك تنوري الاذاعه
> عشان نريحوكي يا شابه​*


لا انا مش بنزل انتا متعرفش انا اتفرج بس :ura1:


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تقصد مين بالتمساحه :t9:​*


المدير يا نصة اكيد :a63:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> لا انا مش بنزل انتا متعرفش انا اتفرج بس :ura1:




*ده كان زمان
ده كاس لازم تشربي منه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> المدير يا نصة اكيد :a63:





*الله واعلم نيته ايه
شكله يقصد حد ملون :blush2:​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


كوسة هقول ايه


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله واعلم نيته ايه
> شكله يقصد حد ملون :blush2:​*


قصدك دونا لا لا لاتوين كويس ميعملش كده


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2011)

1-
زين العابدين ..فين.. ههههههه
بيقولوا راح البلد اللي انت فيه..

2-
بالمناسبة ايه اسم البلد؟
اللي انت فيه..

3-
ها تبقى كام سنة بالغربة؟

4
انت سافرت ليه طمعاً بالفلوس
او هرباً من الوضع..ههههههه
5
عندك اصحاب هناك؟
مع الاعتراف بندرة وجودهم.

6
لو ما جاوبتش ها تضرب..
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> قصدك دونا لا لا لاتوين كويس ميعملش كده




*شكلك عايزاني ابقي بشريطه
انا بقول امشي من هنا احسن
سلاموو عليكووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> كوسة هقول ايه



شو يعني بالعربي لو سمحتِ


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شو يعني بالعربي لو سمحتِ


 


​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه

طيب ممكن طبق


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ممكن طبق


* هههههههههههه*
:t17:​


----------



## Nemo (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ممكن طبق




هههههههههههه واحد كوسه وصلحه
عارفة ليه الحاجة اللى بالواسطة سموها كوسة يا حبى ؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههه واحد كوسه وصلحه
> عارفة ليه الحاجة اللى بالواسطة سموها كوسة يا حبى ؟؟؟


 

ليه يا نيمو

غششيني يلا ههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## Nemo (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا نيمو
> 
> غششيني يلا ههههههههه:flowers:



ههههههههههههه حاضر بس اوعى تقولى لحد 
زمان والعربيات بتطلع من السوق بالخضار والفاكهة
كانوا بيطلعوا العربيات بعد مراجعة الكميات اللى فيها
وكانوا بيطلعوا الكوسة اول حاجة بتبوظ بسرعة
فكل العربيات اللى كانت تطلع بدرى يسألوا ايه ده ؟؟؟
يردوا عليهم دى كوسة فيسكتوا بأه 
هههههههههههههههههه ايه رأيك؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههه حاضر بس اوعى تقولى لحد
> زمان والعربيات بتطلع من السوق بالخضار والفاكهة
> كانوا بيطلعوا العربيات بعد مراجعة الكميات اللى فيها
> وكانوا بيطلعوا الكوسة اول حاجة بتبوظ بسرعة
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا سيدي علي العلم والمعلومات الجامده ههههههه

تسلميلي يا قمر

ومش هقول لحد مش تقلقي ههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا بقي مش هبعد :bomb::smil15:




اعمل ايه بس يا ربى:smil13:
خلعت راسى ودعيت عليكى
شعرى و دقنى غضبانين عليكى ليوم التلات


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> اعمل ايه بس يا ربى:smil13:
> خلعت راسى ودعيت عليكى
> شعرى و دقنى غضبانين عليكى ليوم التلات


 

هع هع هع

ولا حاجه بتأثر فيا

وعلي قلبك بردو

بس هه:smil8: هههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (18 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *منور يا عم*​الله ينورك
> 
> 
> ​​*أمين*​
> ...



الله يسلمك يا خويا


----------



## Scofield (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع
> 
> ولا حاجه بتأثر فيا
> 
> ...



كده بقى هقرى عليكى سورة الكرسى اخليكى طبلية:t32:


----------



## Scofield (18 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *:act31: ريمون ..... أختفي من وشي :act31:*
> 
> ايه اختفى من وشك دى وانا واقف عليه؟
> 
> ...



يا راجل قصدك تقول شربات


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> كده بقى هقرى عليكى سورة الكرسى اخليكى طبلية:t32:


 

ههههههههه وحتي لو عملت ايه

ولا يهمني بردو هههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> ​



الكوسا عارفها
بس ايه بتقصد لانها باين اصطلاح مصري..


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ممكن طبق



طيب لو  الضيف مش بيرد على الاسئلة تعملي ايه حضرتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الكوسا عارفها
> بس ايه بتقصد لانها باين اصطلاح مصري..




*يتقصد بيها المحسوبية .... يعني القرابة والصداقة والمعرفة والرشاوي والهدايا بتخش في الأمور علشان الدنيا تمشي .... يعني تدليس *​​​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طيب لو الضيف مش بيرد على الاسئلة تعملي ايه حضرتك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*الضيف بيرد والنبي من الشغل بيخطف رد ويرجع تاني علشان الشغل *
*فرجاء أستحموا هذا الضيف الرخم ووعد مني ومن مذيعة البرنامج أنها مش هتستضيفه تاني :beee:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طيب لو الضيف مش بيرد على الاسئلة تعملي ايه حضرتك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه لا ده اتهري بصراحه هههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا ده اتهري بصراحه هههههههههههه:bud:


*والبقاء لله *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *والبقاء لله *​


 

تعيش انت يا حج ههههههههههه30:


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يناير 2011)

اسئلتى متردش عليها ، لازم ترد يعمنا والا هحرمك من الميراث


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اسئلتى متردش عليها ، لازم ترد يعمنا والا هحرمك من الميراث



هههههههههه لالالالالا هيرد يا مينا

بس بيريح شويه :new6:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

*عودة *​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

> *نبدء مع الرائع توين الاسئله.*



*رائع :blush2:*



> *▐▐▐▐الحياه ▐▐▐▐*
> *الحياه مدرسه كبييره ونحن البشر تلاميذ فيها .. اذكر لى *
> *اهم حدث فى الحياه غير مجرى حياتك ؟*



*غربتي ..... غيرت طريقة تحليلي ونظرتي للأمور بشكل كامل*
*وللحياة برمتها*​



> *الحياة فرص ... ومنها ما يصعب إستغلاله ...*


​


> *ماهي الفرصة التي كانت متاحة لك ولم تحسن إستغلالها ؟*​​


​​​*أرتباطي بالحب الأول .... ودراستي بالكلية الإكلريكية *






> *▐▐▐▐التضحيه ▐▐▐▐*
> *التضحية عمل رائع نقدمه لمن يحتاج إلينا ... ونرفض التعامل به مع كل شخص اناني ...*
> 
> *من الشخص الذي تضحي من أجله بكل رضى وسرور ؟ وفى المقابل من الشخص الذى ترفض ان تقدم له اقل تضحيه؟*



* أضحي من أجل شخص يدرك معني التضحية لأجله دون أنتظار رد والعكس من هو علي النقيض*​*
​​**



▐▐▐▐فرصه ▐▐▐▐

لو اعطينك المايك لمدة 3 دقائق لتعبر فى كلمات بسيطه عن أغلى شخص بحياتك ماذا ستقول عنه ؟ ومن يكون ذلك الشخص؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أقلول له ومن كل قلبي أشكرك بشده*
*وكوني لم أكن أتعلم بسرعة ما أنت تفعله وأعيه جيداً *
*فهذا بسبب جهلي ورعونتي *
*ولو عاد الزمن من جديد .... صدقني لن أتوني للحظة للعمل بكل ما تراه أنت ماحياً شخصيتي أمامك .... والشخص هو والدي رحمه الله*



> *▐▐▐▐رساله ▐▐▐▐*
> *الناس تسأل عن بعض ......... تشتاق وتحن لبعض*
> *وأنا وأنت للأسف ......... ما كنا حبينا بعض*
> *كل الامور تغيرت ......... وأيامنا الحلوة اختفت*
> *هل هناك شخص معين يريد توين توصيل هذا الكلام له ؟*



* لا .... أو بدقة ليس شخص محدد .... ولكني أوجه هذه العبارت الذهبية للحب والصداقة *

*▐▐▐**▐*


> *خطأ مستحيل▐▐▐▐*


​


> *نحن نخطيء وقد نجرح بأخطائنا مشاعر قد لا يبرئ جرحها الزمن ونعتذر ولكن العذر قد يكون مرفوض*
> *في بعض الأحيان وبعض أخطائنا نتجاهلها وكأننا لم نرتكبها ...*
> *هل مر عليك هذا الموقف ’’؟؟*
> *ومن هو هذا الشخص ؟؟*​


​​​* أتجاهلها لا .... أنا لم أتجاهل أخطائي ونتائجها*
*ولكن كما يقول البابا شنودة أطال الله لنا حياته ... *
*التوبة والأعتراف بالخطأ سهل وعلاجه سهل ولكن الأصعب علاج نتائجه أو نسيانها*
*ولكن هناك ظروف تجبر الشخص علي نسيان هذه الأخطاء والتغاضي عنها*
*لأن مجرد التفكير فيها أو محاولة علاجها سينشئ مشاكل أكبر وأكثر*
*ولذلك وجب علينا أن نتناسها*



> *وهل لديك الشجاعه لتوجيه رسالة إعتذار خاصه له من خلال لقائنا معك ؟؟؟*
> *وماذا ستـقول له فيها ؟؟؟*



* لدي الشجاعة ولكن لمن أوجه أعتذاري .... وأنا دائماً أقدر وأعتذر ولا أخشي شئ *
*ولكن قد أوجه أعتذارين موجهين *
*الأول لله رب الكل يسوع المسيح ..... والرسالة عبارة عن كلمتين أنا أسف *
*والثانية لأسرتي .... وهقولهم أنا أعتذر عن تركي لكم ولكن أنتم من طلبتم ذلك ولكني أعتذر عن أيام الفراق التي طالت*
*



▐▐▐▐دموع المرأه ▐▐▐▐

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



سر عميق.. وبحر دافئ.. بل وفي أعين البعض هي زخات من العطر..وأحيانا هي دموع التماسيح ، تناول كثير من الفلاسفة أقوال كثيرة عن دموع المرأة تعكس رؤيتهم لها ​​​
سنورد لك بعض الاقوال عن دموع المرأه ونترك لك التعليق​​​


-لا تخدعك دموع المرأة ، فقد دربت عينيها على البكاء​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​​​*
* لا تعليق*​
*



 -المرأة أسرع من الرجل في البكاء وكذلك هي أسرع منه في تذكر الأشياء التي من أجلها ذرفت دموعها​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*
*صحيح*​
*



 
واخيرا اريد ان اعرف نظرتك لدموع الرجل ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*

*مش هقدر أوصفلك الحالة في كلمة ....*
*بس دموع الرجل تدل علي وجود  جرح قوي لا يحتمل كسر به شموخه*
*ولكن دموعه ليست عيباً بل هي نضج صريح وحب *
*



▐▐▐الــــــــحـــــــ♥ــــــــــب ▐▐▐▐
هو ذلك الشعور الخفى الذى يتجول فى كل مكان ويطوف الدنيا بحثا
عن فرصتة المنتظرة ليداعب الأحساس

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



ويسحر الأعين.. ويتسلل بهدوء مميت.. ويستقر فى غفلة من العقل ورغما عنك​​
داخل تجاويف القلب....ليمتلك الروح والوجدان... وليسيطر على كل كيان الأنسان.​
سنورد لك بعض الاقوال عن الحب ونترك التعليق لك​​​


قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة.​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​​​*
* أكيد 100%*​
*



 الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت.​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*
* لا الحب الحقيقي هو الذي يكسر الرجل وليس المرأة هي من تكسره*​
*



 إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . .
إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*

*أذن فالحب زائف *​
*



 إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن​​
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*

* لا تعليق ....*
*



نكتفى بهذه الاسئله ونترك المايك بعد الاجابه للزميله العزيزه روزى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



ابقى ادعيلى يا توين:new6:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​​​*
*بدعيلك ومن كل قلبي :ranting: *
*بس بجد عاش يا مان*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عودة *​




اهلا اهلا عالم سمسم:dance:


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

هاااااااااااا يا توين

في مداخلات تاني لسه ماردتش عليها والا كده تمام

​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هاااااااااااا يا توين​
> 
> في مداخلات تاني لسه ماردتش عليها والا كده تمام​


 
*ما أنا شغال أه ...*
*ده ردي علي كيوبيد ... وشغال مع نانسي *
*لو في تاني أديني ميسد :new6: *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ما أنا شغال أه ...*
> *ده ردي علي كيوبيد ... وشغال مع نانسي *
> *لو في تاني أديني ميسد :new6: *​




حاااااااااااااتر يا سيدي

عد الجمايل بقي ههههههههه

غالبا مش  فاضل غير نانسي بس هدور احسن حد يكون وقع في السكه مننا هههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

لالالالالالالالا خلاص يا توين مفيش اي مداخلات اخري هي نانسي اخر واحده كتبتلك اسئله

ههههههههه شكلك خلاص قربت علي الافراج


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بس بجد عاش يا مان*​














كنت مستنيك ترد عشان اخلع
تصبحو على خير
ونورت الاستوديو يعمنا


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> كنت مستنيك ترد عشان اخلع
> تصبحو على خير
> ونورت الاستوديو يعمنا




وانت من اهل الخير يا مينا

ربنا معاك


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

> *بما انك فى الغربة , ايه الايجابيات وايه السلبيات فى الحياة بره مصر ؟*
> *وهل ممكن تتغاضى عن السلبيات ديه علشان الايجابيات ؟*



​​​*الغربة ليست بالجنة التي بسببها نتغاضي عن سلبيتها لنكمل *
*الغربة مليئة بالسلبيات وبها الكثير من الإيجابيات ولكن كي نحدد سنكمل بها أم لا *
*فهذا يعود لطبيعة الشخص نفسه وهل سيستطيع أم لا*
*أنا عن نفسي ورغم إيجابيات الحياة خارج مصر بمقارنتها بمصر ولكني لا أستطيع أن أحيا دائماً خارج مصر *
*لأنني وفي المقابل هنا إيجابيات كثيرة في مصر لا أستطيع أن أتناساها*
*كل شخص فينا له هدف وله توجه يبتغيه فإذا وجده قد يبيع الأهل والأقارب وليس البلد فقط من أجله  ........... دبلوماسي والله يناس*​


> *هل شايف ان مصر بقت ممكن يتعاش فيها دلوقتى (مش اقصد بس الاحداث الاخيرة ,لكن اقصد من ناحية كل حاجة )؟*



​​​*أه عادي جداً وبلد بجد تتحب كفاية أنك بجد في بلدك وسط أهلك ووسط تاريخك وأمجادك بلد بجد ال بناها جدك المصري القبطي مش العربي*
*صدقيني وسط حطام الكنائس القديمة ال في مصر بتلاقي راحة مش هتلقيها في القدس حتي*​


> *ايه اكتر وقت من حياتك كانت علاقتك بالله قوية ؟ وهل مريت بفترات فتور روحى ؟ كانت بتطول ؟ وكنت بتخرج منها ازاى ؟*



​​​*فترات الفتور الروحي دية كتير جداً جداً جداً ...*
*أنا أعتقد حياتي كلها فترات فتور روحي .... وبيها بصيص من العلاقات القوية مع الله *
*ولكني ديماً عندي أمل في ربنا وصبر وأحتمال بالأضافة لقلمي *​


> *ايه الى بيعجبك فى المرأة؟ المرأة الجميلة شكلا ولا الذكية اكتر ؟ وهل بتشعر بتهديد او انتقاص منك لو كانت المرأة الى انت بتتعامل معاها ذكية او يمكن اذكى منك ؟هل الرجال يفضلوا المرأة الغبية او الى سهل قيادتها وتشكيلها على مزاجهم ؟ ولا يحبوا البنت الذكية ؟*



​​​*أنتي بتتكلمي عن الرجال والا عن توين*
*لو عن توين توين لا يخشي المرأة الذكية ... لسبب *
*لأن الرجل الذكي هو من يرفع ذكاء المرأة .... أما المرأة الدكية فهي لا تستطيع ذلك بل تنهار لتصير في مستوي رجلها*
*بس في نقطة واقعية بسيطة .... أعتبريها فلسفتي أنا*
*أنا عندما أريد الأرتباط لابد من أختيار المواصفات المثالية في المرأة والبحث عنها ولكن أضع نصب عيناي نقاط مهة *
*1-الفرق الأجتماعي*
*2- الفرق الثقافي والعلمي *
*3- الفرق المادي *
*4- الفرق الأدبي والنشئة والبيئة المحيطة*
*فلو وفقت في أختيارتي للصفات المثالية للمرأة لابد أن أدقق في الفروق المذكوره أعلاه*
*قد أتغاضي عن بعضهم ولكن هنا من لا أستطيع أن أتغاضي عنه ....... وكل ده حسب ظروف الحالة :t13:*​


> *بتخاف من البنت الجريئة والى شخصيتها قوية وتشك فيها ولا ممكن تثق فيها ؟*



​​​*أنا أعشق الجرأة في البنت ولكن الي حدود معينه *
*والثقة فيها من جهتي ... هي من تبنيها بأخلاقها وثقتها بنفسها *​


> *يلا كفاية عليك كده *



​​​*shup shup *
*منورة يا نانسي :cry2:*​​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالا خلاص يا توين مفيش اي مداخلات اخري هي نانسي اخر واحده كتبتلك اسئله
> 
> ههههههههه شكلك خلاص قربت علي الافراج


 
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*وأنا رديت عليها خلاص*

*الميكرفون مع سعدتك ..... ولكي مطلق الحرية الأن للتصرف :a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الغربة ليست بالجنة التي بسببها نتغاضي عن سلبيتها لنكمل *
> *الغربة مليئة بالسلبيات وبها الكثير من الإيجابيات ولكن كي نحدد سنكمل بها أم لا *
> *فهذا يعود لطبيعة الشخص نفسه وهل سيستطيع أم لا*
> *أنا عن نفسي ورغم إيجابيات الحياة خارج مصر بمقارنتها بمصر ولكني لا أستطيع أن أحيا دائماً خارج مصر *
> ...




هههههههههه اظن كده بقي انت اتهريت علي الاخر

هااااا نختم

والا ايه رأيك:spor2:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> كنت مستنيك ترد عشان اخلع
> تصبحو على خير
> ونورت الاستوديو يعمنا


*وأنت من أهله يا صحبي ... وأعتقد طولت رقبتك أه :hlp:*

*وأدي يعم البوسه مردودالك وش 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وأنت من أهله يا صحبي ... وأعتقد طولت رقبتك أه :hlp:*
> 
> *وأدي يعم البوسه مردودالك وش
> 
> ...




احم احم

عيب في مستمعين بنات هنا هههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اظن كده بقي انت اتهريت علي الاخر
> 
> هااااا نختم
> 
> والا ايه رأيك:spor2:



*ههههههههههه*
*هو أنا المذيع والا أنتي :smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *هو أنا المذيع والا أنتي :smil15:*​




هههههههههه يا باشا لازم ناخد رأيك

يمكن تكون عجبتك القاعده مثلا ههههههههههههه:smil15::new6:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم
> 
> عيب في مستمعين بنات هنا هههههههههه:smil15:


*فين دووووول *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *فين دووووول *​




نحممممممممممم

يعني ايه يعني

تقصد تقول ايه مثلا

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا احتج ههههههههههههههه:999::t13:


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نحممممممممممم
> 
> يعني ايه يعني
> 
> ...


*روحي أرفعي قضية .... :ranting:*
*هنا مفيش بنات ............. هنا ملايكة بس :love34:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *روحي أرفعي قضية .... :ranting:*
> *هنا مفيش بنات ............. هنا ملايكة بس :love34:*​




اهاااا ههههههههههه لحقت نفسك

كنت هلم بنات المنتدي ونستناك وانت رايح الشغل ونقوم بالواجب معاك

عشان تحرم بس هه :t30::11azy:


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

طيب صدقني يا توين هتوحشنا

بس قبل ماتمشي

قولي لو معاك وردة لمن تهديها ؟

وهتيجي مصر امتي؟



بجد بجد يا توين كانت حلقة جميلة ومميزة وفيها فكره جديدة بالمداخلات التليفونية 

نورتنا اوي اوي ويارب تكون الحلقة عجبتك واستمتعت معانا زي ماحنا استمتعنا جدا بوجودك الممتع

شكرا ليك


​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2011)

*شكرا توين كتير على ردك على اسئلتى 

بس انا مختلفة معاك فى بعض النقط وفى حاجات كمان مش فاهماها او مش واضحة 

شكرا كتير ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

> طيب صدقني يا توين هتوحشنا


​​*وأنتوا أكتر والنعمة  *



> بس قبل ماتمشي





> قولي لو معاك وردة لمن تهديها ؟



* من بره المنتدي لأختي وأخي*
*ومن المنتدي فيه كتير أخاف أنسي حد .... بس المشكلة أنها وارده واحدة بس *
*أقولك علشان الفتنة يعني ومحدش يقول قيل وقال مش ههديها لحد ...... :shutup22:*



> وهتيجي مصر امتي؟


*أنا حجزت في الأسبوع الأول من فبراير بس ربنا يدبر وميجدش جديد*



> بجد بجد يا توين كانت حلقة جميلة ومميزة وفيها فكره جديدة بالمداخلات التليفونية


​


> نورتنا اوي اوي ويارب تكون الحلقة عجبتك واستمتعت معانا زي ماحنا استمتعنا جدا بوجودك الممتع​
> شكرا ليك​


​​​*ما دمتم أتبصطوا فأنا قشطة .... وبجد وبجد وبجد أنا متأكد اني نورتكوا هههههه*
*لي بس عدة تعليقات قادمة بالورد ال هروح أشتريه جري وأهدية لأحبتي وهنا وفي الأذاعة .... وال نفسه يكمل ونفسه يسأل حاجة ممكن يجيلي اللقاء الخاص لقاء من سنين مع توين*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *شكرا توين كتير على ردك على اسئلتى *
> 
> *بس انا مختلفة معاك فى بعض النقط وفى حاجات كمان مش فاهماها او مش واضحة *
> 
> *شكرا كتير ربنا يباركك*


*نكمل تواصل ع الخاص ههههههه*
*أو في لقاء خاص مع توين في القسم الخاص *
*بس قولي متتكسفين أجاباتي جامدة أوي :spor2:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *نكمل تواصل ع الخاص ههههههه*
> *أو في لقاء خاص مع توين في القسم الخاص *
> *بس قولي متتكسفين أجاباتي جامدة أوي :spor2:*​



*عيب عيب ياتوين نكمل كلام على الخاص ,ازاى يعنى من غير محرم ؟ هى الغربة شفطت عقلك ولا ايه ؟هههههههه

اجاباتك جامدة طبعا ,اقولك على حاجة بتعرف تخرج من المأزق سياسى انت ياتوين 
*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *عيب عيب ياتوين نكمل كلام على الخاص ,ازاى يعنى من غير محرم ؟ هى الغربة شفطت عقلك ولا ايه ؟هههههههه*
> 
> *اجاباتك جامدة طبعا ,اقولك على حاجة بتعرف تخرج من المأزق سياسى انت ياتوين *


 
*ههههههه*
*محرم  مين ؟*
*مش محرم فؤاد مات :gy0000:*
*أنا في كل الحالات مش بحبه :59:*
*عامة أنا الخاص بتاعي عمره ما أتقفل في وش حد ولا هيتقفل ld:*

*وأسمها دبلوماسي مش سياسي :t26:*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*نبدأ بالبنانيت *
*أول ورده :16_4_16: .... هتكون لميرنا *
*والثانية :16_4_16: .... لنيمو *
*والثالثة :16_4_16: .... لنانسي *

*وكل الورد ده بقي*
*:16_4_16: :16_4_16: :16_4_16: :16_4_16: :16_4_16: :16_4_16: *

*لكل مش شارك بالموضوع من البنانيت* 

وطبعاً الولاد يخبطوا رسهم في الحيط .... ومن غير ورد
أنا ممكن أجبلهم سجاير فرط :t31:​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*والبوكيه ده بقي ......*
*




*​ 
*لمذيعة البرنامج الرقيقة الجميلة الممتعة .... روزي .... وسقفة والنبي ياجدعاااان :018A1D~146:*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*عودة جديدة بالورد *
*اول ورده ... لدونا :16_4_16:*
*والثانية .... لروكا :16_4_16:*
*والثالثة .... لسندريلا :16_4_16:*

*وبرده الولاد يخبطوا رسهم في الحيط :a82:*
*وبالأخص ريموو*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2011)

*ههههه لئيم انت ياتوين عايز تجرنى للخاص ؟ مش قولتلك عيب 

ميرسى على الوردة
*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههه لئيم انت ياتوين عايز تجرنى للخاص ؟ مش قولتلك عيب *
> 
> *ميرسى على الوردة*


 
*ههههههههه*
*لا لا لا .... أنا لست بهذا الرجل *
*وهذه ليست بأخلاقي :smile02*
*أنا ع الباب بره هههههه*​​​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> ​*وأنتوا أكتر والنعمة  *
> 
> * من بره المنتدي لأختي وأخي*
> *ومن المنتدي فيه كتير أخاف أنسي حد .... بس المشكلة أنها وارده واحدة بس *
> ...




يا سيدي علي التضحية

خساره انت في البلد دي يا توين ههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *والبوكيه ده بقي ......*
> *
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا باشا

ربنا يخليك علي زوقك :smil6:


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا سيدي علي التضحية
> 
> خساره انت في البلد دي يا توين ههههههههه:t30:


 
*ما علشان كدة .... أنا بره البلد دلوقتي :smile01*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا باشا
> 
> ربنا يخليك علي زوقك :smil6:


 
*طول عمري إنسان .... بس بوكيه غالي ده علي فكرة*
*أيتوها خودمة :beee: *​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ما علشان كدة .... أنا بره البلد دلوقتي :smile01*​




هههههههههههه

مااااااااشي يا عم المتواضع انت:t13:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طول عمري إنسان .... بس بوكيه غالي ده علي فكرة*
> *أيتوها خودمة :beee: *​



ايوه غالي انا معاك

بس مش خساره فيا طبعا ههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ايوه غالي انا معاك
> 
> بس مش خساره فيا طبعا ههههههههههههه:yahoo:


*طوبعاً *
*بس أنا يعني في غربة والقرش عزيز :new6:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طوبعاً *
> *بس أنا يعني في غربة والقرش عزيز :new6:*​




وانا مالي انا

خلي عزيز يروح ينام دلوقتي ههههههههه:vava:


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا مالي انا
> 
> خلي عزيز يروح ينام دلوقتي ههههههههه:vava:


أوك هبعتله رسالة أوقله أخلع ناو :a82:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> أوك هبعتله رسالة أوقله أخلع ناو :a82:​




هههههههه ايوه كده

عشان بس السهر مش حلو علي صحته:smil13::blush2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

*منور الاذااعه يا توين

ومذيعتنا الرقيقه خاطفه الاضواء وكلها رقه 

​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *منور الاذااعه يا توين
> 
> ومذيعتنا الرقيقه خاطفه الاضواء وكلها رقه
> 
> ​*




ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك انتي يا قمر


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *منور الاذااعه يا توين​*
> 
> *ومذيعتنا الرقيقه خاطفه الاضواء وكلها رقه *​


 
*شكراً يا باشا .....*
*بس توين خلاص أفرااااااااااااااج وخلع :t17:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *شكراً يا باشا .....*
> *بس توين خلاص أفرااااااااااااااج وخلع :t17:*​




لالالالالالالالالا حاسه انك فرحان انك خلعت

اوعي يكون احساسي صح:thnk0001:


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا حاسه انك فرحان انك خلعت
> 
> اوعي يكون احساسي صح:thnk0001:


*لا مش صح ld:*
*أنا زي ما قولت .... قلبي قلب أسد :gy0000:*
*بس التغير مهم *​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا مش صح ld:*
> *أنا زي ما قولت .... قلبي قلب أسد :gy0000:*
> *بس التغير مهم *​




هههههههههههههههه:budo:


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *نبدأ بالبنانيت *
> *أول ورده :16_4_16: .... هتكون لميرنا *
> *والثانية :16_4_16: .... لنيمو *
> *والثالثة :16_4_16: .... لنانسي *
> ...



ياااااااااااااااااااه ميرسى كتير ع الورده امير ربنا يخليك
وميرسى انك فاكرنى مع انى فاتنى كتير من الحلقة بتاعتك
بس متأكده انها متميزة عشان انك حد متميز بجد
ترجعلنا بألف سلامة
وياريت تعمل حسابى فى سيجارة فرط معاك عاوزة اجرب سجاير بره ههههههه
الا ما جربت جوه هجرب بره ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *طوبعاً *
> *بس أنا يعني في غربة والقرش عزيز :new6:*​



ما بلاش بخل بأه 
دا البنت يا حبة عينى استحملت ياما فى بدايه الحلقة
اطول حلقة شوفتها فى الاذاعة هههههههههه
منور بجد وروزى تستاهل محل الورد كله اللى ع الناصية ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ما بلاش بخل بأه
> دا البنت يا حبة عينى استحملت ياما فى بدايه الحلقة
> اطول حلقة شوفتها فى الاذاعة هههههههههه
> منور بجد وروزى تستاهل محل الورد كله اللى ع الناصية ههههههههههه




هههههههههه قوليله يا نيمو هههههههههه

ده انا ليا الجنه يا بنتي ههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه قوليله يا نيمو هههههههههه
> 
> ده انا ليا الجنه يا بنتي ههههههههههه:spor22:


 
*الجنة كومبليت :yahoo:*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااه ميرسى كتير ع الورده امير ربنا يخليك
> وميرسى انك فاكرنى مع انى فاتنى كتير من الحلقة بتاعتك
> بس متأكده انها متميزة عشان انك حد متميز بجد
> ترجعلنا بألف سلامة
> ...



*سيبك أنتي من موضوع السجايز ده ... ده للرجال فقط :bud:*
*وبالنسبة للحقلة *
*في منها أعادة علي ال أف أم 100.7*
*علي مدار شهر من الأن يومياً بعد العاشرة مساء*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ما بلاش بخل بأه
> دا البنت يا حبة عينى استحملت ياما فى بدايه الحلقة
> اطول حلقة شوفتها فى الاذاعة هههههههههه
> منور بجد وروزى تستاهل محل الورد كله اللى ع الناصية ههههههههههه


 
*لا تعليق :smil13:*
*بس من ناحية منور فده أكيد*​


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *سيبك أنتي من موضوع السجايز ده ... ده للرجال فقط :bud:*
> *وبالنسبة للحقلة *
> *في منها أعادة علي ال أف أم 100.7*
> *علي مدار شهر من الأن يومياً بعد العاشرة مساء*​



حلو اوى وهتلاقينى قاطعة من بعد 10 وهنغير اسمه من شهر فبراير لشهر اميرههههههههههه
واكيد هتنورها برضه 

اما عن موضوع السجايرفأنا هاركب دقن وشنب وادينى واحده على سبيل التجربة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه قوليله يا نيمو هههههههههه
> 
> ده انا ليا الجنه يا بنتي ههههههههههه:spor22:



ههههههههههه ما انا عارفة انك دوقتى الويل بس اهو عوضها فى النهاية وجابلك ورد كفاية طمع بأه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ههههههههههه ما انا عارفة انك دوقتى الويل بس اهو عوضها فى النهاية وجابلك ورد كفاية طمع بأه ههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه:new6::mus13:


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *الجنة كومبليت :yahoo:*​



فكرتنى بنكتة واحد مات والملايكة خدوا روحه عشان يوصلها وبيسألوه على اى مكان يدخله
دخلوه فى اوضه كلها نار وناس عمالة تصوت قالهم لا لا مش ممكن اقعد هنا
دخلوه فى اوضه تانية وبرضه نار وحريقة وناس متبهدله قال لالا مقدرش اكمل هنا
دخلوه اوضه تانية كلها كراسى وناس قاعده باحترامها الراجل اتبسط وقال هو ده
انا هادخل هنا
بمجرد ما دخل الملاك قفل الباب وقال : العدد كمل ولع ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*فكرتيني بمثل بيقول ..... أفعل ما تريد فالجنة فالجنة من سنتين كوبليت*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *فكرتيني بمثل بيقول ..... أفعل ما تريد فالجنة فالجنة من سنتين كوبليت*​




هههههههههه يا سلام دنيا الامثال :t32:


----------



## Scofield (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عودة جديدة بالورد *
> *اول ورده ... لدونا :16_4_16:*
> *والثانية .... لروكا :16_4_16:*
> *والثالثة .... لسندريلا :16_4_16:*
> ...




هع هع هع وبالاخص ريمو كمان ماشى يا حج بس لما ترجع بالسلامة و اشوفك هخلص فيك القديم و الجديد و علشان تعرف انى كريم معاك
خد ياعم مشتل ورد


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *فكرتيني بمثل بيقول ..... أفعل ما تريد فالجنة فالجنة من سنتين كوبليت*​



هههههههههههههههههه حلووووو


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> هع هع هع وبالاخص ريمو كمان ماشى يا حج بس لما ترجع بالسلامة و اشوفك هخلص فيك القديم و الجديد و علشان تعرف انى كريم معاك
> خد ياعم مشتل ورد




ههههههههههه يا زوووووووووووووووووووق:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

وبكده نكون وصلنا لنهاية الحلقة مع

المشرف المميز 

توين

بشكركم جدا علي حسن المتابعه واشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وبكده نكون وصلنا لنهاية الحلقة مع​
> 
> المشرف المميز ​
> توين​
> ...


*good bye*
*



*​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

كانت حلقة بجد جميلة ميرسى ياروزى
ميرسى يا توين كنت متألق كالعادة


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

*ايه ده خلصت الحلقة مع توين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كنا عايزين نخنقه بكام سؤال تانيين 

يلا مين الضحية التانية قصدى مين الضيف الى جاى علشان نحضر كام سؤال كده حلويين ؟
*


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*بجد أنا حابب أشكركم من كل قلبي ,,,,, فأنا بصدق استمتعت كثيراً *​

*فشكراً لكم -جميع من شارك أو تابع- *​ 
*فبما يقارب من ال 40 صفحة و 385 مشاركة وتقريباً ال 20 يوم .... كنت متواجد بينكم وهذا شئ ممتع *​ 
*وأحب أن أختم برسالة الي الكل رسالة أعتبرها بصدق تستحق القراءة والتمعن ....*​ 


> *رساله لكل من هو مقيد بقيود ماض مرير**
> رساله لكل من هو متخوف من مستقبل مظلم
> رساله لكل من هو يحيا حاضراً ليست له معالم*​
> 
> ...




*وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين .... صلواتكم لأجل من كان ضيف بينكم :t30:*​​​​​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكون معانا جميعا


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2011)

*نورت الاذاعة يا توين وحلقتك كانت جميلة​*


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ربنا يكون معانا جميعا


*أيه الشحاته دية ال ع الصبح ..... :thnk0001:*
*ربنا معانا أكيد*​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *نورت الاذاعة يا توين وحلقتك كانت جميلة​*


* ده نورك يا حبيبي *​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أيه الشحاته دية ال ع الصبح ..... :thnk0001:*
> *ربنا معانا أكيد*​



هههههههههههههههههههههه انت وش اجرام
مش عيب يعنى لما نكون شحاتين لربنا


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه انت وش اجرام
> مش عيب يعنى لما نكون شحاتين لربنا


*وش أجرام ده مش بتاع محمد هنيدي :smil12:*​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *وش أجرام ده مش بتاع محمد هنيدي :smil12:*​



يس يا جميل
ذاكراتك وااااااااااااااااااو هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> يس يا جميل
> ذاكراتك وااااااااااااااااااو هههههههههههههههههههه


*:t13: :t13: :t13:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *good bye*
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههه مين ده يا توين

قر واعترف ههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> كانت حلقة بجد جميلة ميرسى ياروزى
> ميرسى يا توين كنت متألق كالعادة




ميرسي ليكي انتي يا قمر علي متابعتك الجميلة


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده خلصت الحلقة مع توين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كنا عايزين نخنقه بكام سؤال تانيين
> 
> يلا مين الضحية التانية قصدى مين الضيف الى جاى علشان نحضر كام سؤال كده حلويين ؟
> *




كفايه خنقه عليه لانه استوي هههههههه

تابعي معايا يا قمر الضيف الجديد وهبقي ابعتلك اللينك


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بجد أنا حابب أشكركم من كل قلبي ,,,,, فأنا بصدق استمتعت كثيراً *​
> 
> *فشكراً لكم -جميع من شارك أو تابع- *​
> *فبما يقارب من ال 40 صفحة و 385 مشاركة وتقريباً ال 20 يوم .... كنت متواجد بينكم وهذا شئ ممتع *​
> ...




وانت طيب يا باشا

الكلام كله جميل كالعادة:t30: زيك بردو ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده خلصت الحلقة مع توين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كنا عايزين نخنقه بكام سؤال تانيين *


*لا والنبي :ranting:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا والنبي :ranting:*​




براحتهم

المستمعين كانوا مستمتعين

الله ههههههههههه:t32::spor22:


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه مين ده يا توين
> 
> قر واعترف ههههههههه:t30:


*ده أبني أخر العنقود :blush2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ده أبني أخر العنقود :blush2:*​




هههههههه هو في اول العنقود وفي اخره

يتربي في عزك يا توين30:


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانت طيب يا باشا
> 
> الكلام كله جميل كالعادة:t30: زيك بردو ههههههههه


*أكيد :smile02*
*شوكراً يا روزي علي أستضافتك الجميلة والحلقة الرائعة*​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> براحتهم
> 
> المستمعين كانوا مستمتعين
> 
> الله ههههههههههه:t32::spor22:




احنا مستمعين ومشاهدين ومغلسين
ولا ايه يا نانسى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أكيد :smile02*
> *شوكراً يا روزي علي أستضافتك الجميلة والحلقة الرائعة*​




شكرا ليك انت يا باشا

معلش بقي تعبناك شويه بس مش خساره فينا طبعا هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه هو في اول العنقود وفي اخره
> 
> يتربي في عزك يا توين30:


 
*طويب ... دية دعوة بالحلقة كلها :99:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طويب ... دية دعوة بالحلقة كلها :99:*​




هههههههه عشان تعرف بس

يلا هات جنيه بقي :smil16:


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> احنا مستمعين ومشاهدين ومغلسين
> ولا ايه يا نانسى ههههههههههههههه


 
*وبنانيت زي القمر :smil12:*​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه عشان تعرف بس
> 
> يلا هات جنيه بقي :smil16:



*لا :ranting:*
*قلتلك أنا في غربة ..... ومعندناش هنا نية :t33:*​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> شكرا ليك انت يا باشا
> 
> معلش بقي تعبناك شويه بس مش خساره فينا طبعا هههههههههه:t30:


*هههههههه*
* لا مش خسارة .... بس بجد أيه رأيك في الحلقة ... كنت مولعها أنا :08:*​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كفايه خنقه عليه لانه استوي هههههههه
> 
> تابعي معايا يا قمر الضيف الجديد وهبقي ابعتلك اللينك



وانا كمان يا روزى ابعتيلى اللينك اشمعنا نانسى بأه ؟؟؟
:2:


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا :ranting:*
> *قلتلك أنا في غربة ..... ومعندناش هنا نية :t33:*​




بقي كده

طيب طيب

مش عايزه منك حاجه لما تبقي تيجي لارض الوطن بس انت حر بقي

الجنيه هيبقي جانبه اصفار  كتيرررررررره ههههههههههه:boxing::bud:


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههه*
> * لا مش خسارة .... بس بجد أيه رأيك في الحلقة ... كنت مولعها أنا :08:*​




ههههههههههه

بصراحه كانت حلقه جامده موووووووووت وحظك اني استحملت لاني بخلص الحلقات كتير

لكن معاك قلبناها مفتوحه الشهور كلها هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا بس بجد كانت جميلة يا توين ده كفايه انك انت الضيف :flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> وانا كمان يا روزى ابعتيلى اللينك اشمعنا نانسى بأه ؟؟؟
> :2:




ههههههههه حاضر يا حبي

اكيد هبعتلكم اللينك لكل اللي بيتابعوا

ده انتم الخير والبركه يا قمر:94::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *وبنانيت زي القمر :smil12:*​



:08: :08:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 يناير 2011)

منوووووور الاذاعة يا توين
والحمدلله خرجت بالسلامة وجاوبت على كل الاسئلة واجاباتك جميلة جداااا
وروزي القمر عملت معاك الواجب مش محتاجة اسأل حاجة هع​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه حاضر يا حبي
> 
> اكيد هبعتلكم اللينك لكل اللي بيتابعوا
> 
> ده انتم الخير والبركه يا قمر:94::love_letter_open:



ربنا يخليكى يا حبى ميرسىىىىىىى


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> منوووووووووور الاذاعة يا توين
> والحمدلله خرجت بالسلامة وجاوبت على كل الاسئلة واجاباتك جميلة جداااا
> وروزي القمر عملت معاك الواجب مش محتاجة اسأل حاجة




هههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> احنا مستمعين ومشاهدين ومغلسين
> ولا ايه يا نانسى ههههههههههههههه



*ايه ده مين بيجيب فى سيرتى ؟

بصراحة انا مش لحقت اغلس كفاية على توين كان نفسى اغلس اكتررررررررررررر
*


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه

معلش بقي يا قمر

تتعوض مع الضيف الجديد


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> معلش بقي يا قمر
> 
> تتعوض مع الضيف الجديد



*قوليلى انتى بس عليه ياروزى وانا ناوياله او ناويالها على حسب ههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *قوليلى انتى بس عليه ياروزى وانا ناوياله او ناويالها على حسب ههههههههه*




ههههههههه حاضر يا قمر

من عنيا


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

وحشتوني جدا جدا

بس الاذاعه مغلقه حاليا لحين تحسين الاوضاع

ويرجع البث المباشر ههههههههه

اشوفكم علي خير يا اجمل مستميعن​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> منتظرااااااكي يا قمر​




وانا جيت اهو يا حبي

حلقة مميزه جدا كانت معانا الملكة العراقية

ولكن لظروف خارجه عن ارداتها كانت سبب في عدم دخولها المنتدي فتم تأجيل الحلقة

واستكملها عند عودتها للمنتدي من تاني

اهلا بيكي يا حبي

برحب بيكي معانا من جديد​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

عدناااااااا مع العسوله

الملكة

ما هي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

ماهو السبب وراء تسميتك الملكة العراقية؟

لو معاكي 3 وردات لمن تهديهم(3 اشخاص )؟

لما بتكوني مضايقة اوي بتعملي ايه؟

انتي رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟

لو حد جرحك بتتصرفي ازاي معاه؟

ياتري الملكة شخصية متسامحه؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

هل تعيشي قصة حب؟

لو قولتلك قوليلي عنوان لحياتك ياتري هيكون ايه؟

يلا يا حبي​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

منورة المنتدىحبيبتى يا الملكة العراقية

وانشاء الله تقومى من الكرسى على خير يا قمر

بالراحة عليها يا روزى ههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (19 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

يلا جاوبي


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورة المنتدىحبيبتى يا الملكة العراقية
> 
> وانشاء الله تقومى من الكرسى على خير يا قمر
> 
> بالراحة عليها يا روزى ههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههه حاضر يا قمر

من عنيا


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يلا جاوبي




ههههههههههه هتجاوب مفيش مفر


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2011)

*الاذاعة رجعت  تانى كويس
ارجع افتح الراديو تانى يقى هههههه
طبعا الاذاعة روزى قبل 25 يناير تختلف بعد25 يناير ههههه مش كدة ولااية*


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *الاذاعة رجعت  تانى كويس
> ارجع افتح الراديو تانى يقى هههههه
> طبعا الاذاعة روزى قبل 25 يناير تختلف بعد25 يناير ههههه مش كدة ولااية*




ههههههههههه اهلا اهلا يا جرجس

منور يا باشا

اه افتح وعلي الصوت كمان ههههههههه

لا الاذاعه مش هتختلف كما هي مع بعض التجديدات فيما بعد ويارب تعجبكم بردو


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااا مع العسوله​
> 
> الملكة
> 
> ...




*جاوبت يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *جاوبت يا قمر*[/CENTER]




اوك يا حبي

وميرسي علي الورده يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

عدناااااااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف ماهي امنيتاتك وطموحاتك للمستقبل؟

قوليلي احلي الصفات اللي لفتت نظرك في حبيبك؟

كمان ماهي العيوب اللي شيفاها في شخصيته؟

امتي حسيتي انك وحيده رغم وجودك بين الناس؟

ياتري تقتنعي ان في صداقة حقيقية؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟

ماهي الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟

بتفكري في ايه دلوقتي؟ اعترفي يلا هههههههههههه
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا مره اخري​
> 
> 
> عايزه اعرف ماهي امنيتاتك وطموحاتك للمستقبل؟​
> ...




جاااااااااوبت يا حبيبتي​​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

​


الملكة العراقية قال:


> جاااااااااوبت يا حبيبتي​​






اوك يا حبيبتي

اجاباتك جميلة زيك

فاصل ونواصل​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اوك يا حبيبتي​
> اجاباتك جميلة زيك​
> 
> فاصل ونواصل​


*مرسي لذوقك يا قمر*
*اووكي يا حبي منتظراكي*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

عدناااااااااا بعد الفاصل السريع جدا

عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

وايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة بصفه عامه؟

هل انتي مسجله في منتديات اخري؟

من هم اقرب اعضاء لقلبك من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليكي؟

اول لما بتدخلي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجه؟

ايه هي اكتر المواضيع اللي بتلفت نظرك؟

هقولك صفات وانتي تجبيلي عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:

حنون

طيب القلب

متواضع

رومانسي جدا

مشهور

خادم للجميع

دمه خفيف

يلا يا حبي في انتظارك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا بعد الفاصل السريع جدا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جاااوبت يا قمر​​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> جاااوبت يا قمر​


 

اوك يا حبي

وميرسي علي كلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

عدنااااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه قريب؟

كمان ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

لما تخلصي دراسه ان شاء الله ناويه تعملي ايه تشتغلي والا لا؟

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحسي فيه بالراحه؟

لو حد نرفزك اوي اوي ياتري بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

ماهي هواياتك بجانب النت؟

اشرحيلي يومك ماشي ازاي من الصبح لحد بليل؟

يلا يا قمر ولنا عوده اخيره​


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*منورة يا عراقية *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

اهلا بيك يا توين


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *منورة يا عراقية *​




*النور نورك اخي الغالي​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا مره اخري​
> 
> 
> عايزه اعرف ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه قريب؟​
> ...


 
اووووكي يا حبيبتي​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*منورة يا قمرتي*
*واجابات حلوة زيك يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اووووكي يا حبيبتي​




منورة حبيبتي

خلاص باقي اخر مرحله وهرحمك مني هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا قمرتي*
> *واجابات حلوة زيك يا قمر*​




منوره يا روكا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا قمرتي*
> 
> *واجابات حلوة زيك يا قمر*​


 

*دا نورك يا حبيبة قلبي*​​
*انتي الاحلى يا قمر *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> منوره يا روكا


*انا عارفة اني منورة:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *دا نورك يا حبيبة قلبي*​
> 
> *انتي الاحلى يا قمر *​​


* نووووووووووووو نورك انتي بقا:99:*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> منورة حبيبتي
> 
> خلاص باقي اخر مرحله وهرحمك مني هههههههههههه


 

*هههههههه بالعكس يا قمر اسئلتك عسل زيك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نووووووووووووو نورك انتي بقا:99:*​


 

*لالالالا دا نورك انتي *:t31:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *لالالالا دا نورك انتي *:t31:​


*ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي:wub:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا عارفة اني منورة:gy0000:*​




ههههههههه طبعا طبعا:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *هههههههه بالعكس يا قمر اسئلتك عسل زيك*​




ميرسي حبيبتي

ده من زوقك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طبعا طبعا:ura1:


*ميسي ميسي:t23:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميلة

الملكة العراقية

لو قولتلك وجهي عتاب هيكون لمين وهتقولي فيه ايه؟

وبردو لو كلمة شكر ياتري هتكون لمين؟

لو قولتلك نصيحة توجهيها لشخص هيكون مين وهتقوليله فيها ايه؟


لمن توجهي هذه الكلمات:

وحشتني

بحبك

مفتقده وجودك

ياريت ترجع

بلاش عتاب

وجودك اسعدني


ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الحريه

العائله

العمل

الدراسه


كلمه تقوليها لحبيبك علي الهواء مباشرة هههههههههههه هتقوليله ايه؟


واخيرا يا حبي عايزه اقولك نورتيني جدا وفرحت انك كنتي معايا

وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟ وفي المذيعه الرخمه روزي هههههههههه


بجد استمتعت معاكي جدا ويارب مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئله

بتمنالك كل الخير والحب في حياتك دايما يا قمر

واسيبك بقي تختمي الاذاعه بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا


شكرا ليكي حبيبتي
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميسي ميسي:t23:*​




اي خدمه يا قمر:flowers:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اي خدمه يا قمر:flowers:


*وردة وحركات يبقا فيها ان:love34:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وردة وحركات يبقا فيها ان:love34:*​




هههههههههه لالالا بس ربنا هاديني ومش عايزه ارخم

يلا مش تاخدي علي كده يابت هههههههههههه:smil15::new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالا بس ربنا هاديني ومش عايزه ارخم
> 
> يلا مش تاخدي علي كده يابت هههههههههههه:smil15::new6:


*ههههههههه*
*اشك ربنا يهديكي:t30:*
*لا خلاص اخدت علي كده30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *اشك ربنا يهديكي:t30:*
> *لا خلاص اخدت علي كده30:*​




ههههههههههه خدي علي كده وكده هههههههههه

مش تشكي يابت انتي يا دبوس ههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع الجميلة​​


​


روزي86 قال:


> الملكة العراقية
> 
> لو قولتلك وجهي عتاب هيكون لمين وهتقولي فيه ايه؟
> 
> ...




شكرا ليكي يا حبي​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

​


الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا ليكي يا حبي​​​




 كلامك جميل جدا يا حبيبتي

وربنا يسعدك دايما

ويارب اشوفك عروسه يا قمر وان شاء الله احضر الفرح بقي ههههههههه

ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتي

نورتيني​


----------



## انريكي (21 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

الله عليكي يا روزي

مفيش سوال ميخطرش على بالك 

وحمد الله على السلامة يا ملكة لو انا وكانت قالت لي الاسـأله ديه كنت انتحرت من زماااااااااااان 

ههههههههههههه  اسألة جميلة روزي

واجابات اجمل من الملكة 

امممممممم و ربنا ايباركم


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كلامك جميل جدا يا حبيبتي​
> وربنا يسعدك دايما​
> ويارب اشوفك عروسه يا قمر وان شاء الله احضر الفرح بقي ههههههههه​
> ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتي​
> ...


انتي الاجمل يا حبيبتي
ومرسي جدااا ليكي
ههههههههه اكيد يا قمر انتي هتكوني اول المعازيم​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

نورتى الاذاعة يا عسولة

واجاباتك كانت جميلة جدا يا قمر كالعادة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله عليكي يا روزي
> 
> ...


 
منور يا انريكي
هههههههههههه ليه كدة دي روزي غلبانة اووووي :flowers:
مرسي لذوقك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> نورتى الاذاعة يا عسولة
> 
> واجاباتك كانت جميلة جدا يا قمر كالعادة


 

منورة بيكي يا حبيبتي
ومرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله عليكي يا روزي
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا باشا

منور دايما


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

وبكده نكون وصلنا للنهاية الحلقة

واستمتعنا جدا مع المميزة

الملكة العراقية

اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد 

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي
​


----------



## treaz (25 فبراير 2011)

موضووع حلو جداااااااااا يا روزى وفكررة جديدة جداااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

انتي احلي حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## treaz (26 فبراير 2011)

امممممممممممممم طب اية نوعية الاسئلة المسموحة ياروزى


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

بصي يا قمر الفكره اني بختار ضيف وبقدمه هنا

وبعمل معاه حوار يعني اسئله في شخصيته واسئلة عموما عشان نتعرف عليه اكتر من خلالها

وبعد لما بخلص بشكره علي حضوره معانا وبختار غيره وهكذا


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة









انهارده اختارت ليكم عضو دمه خفيف وعايز الضرب هههههههههه

حبيت اننا نتعرف عليه اكتر من خلال الاذاعه

اكيد عرفتوه

هو


العضو المشاغب يووووه قصدي العضو النشيط


*الأسد المرقصي* 








اهلا اهلا بيك معانا يا عياد

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

يلا فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة

مع العضو النشيط

عيااااااااااد

فتابعوناااااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

اممممممممم 

اهلا بيك ياحج 

عياد من الشخصيات الجميله بجد 

ويستحق كل خير 

وحاجات كتييييييير هو عارفها 

ههههههههههههه 

منور ياباشا ​


----------



## besm alslib (27 فبراير 2011)

*اختيار موفق جداااااا *

*بس امانه تتوصي بيه على الاخر واي حاجه تخطرلك او متخطرش حتى تساليه عليها

*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اممممممممم ​
> 
> اهلا بيك ياحج ​
> عياد من الشخصيات الجميله بجد ​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

اوك يا كوكو هنعرفها احنا كمان قريب ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اختيار موفق جداااااا *​
> 
> *بس امانه تتوصي بيه على الاخر واي حاجه تخطرلك او متخطرش حتى تساليه عليها*​


 

يا سلام بس كده هههههههههه

من عنيا يا حبيبتي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*منوور الاذاعه يا حج عياد

اعصريه اسئله يا روزي

​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه حاتر من عنيا يا ميكي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 فبراير 2011)

*منووووووور الاذاعة يا عياد *
*اختيار موفق يا روزي*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد
> 
> في
> 
> ...



اده يعني احنا عالهوا دلوقتي 
طيب مش كنتي قولتي علشان اطقم 
كده خدتيني علي مشمي 
متابعينك يختي 
ربنا يستر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> اهلا بيك ياحج
> 
> ...



الله يباركلك يا عمنا 
ميرسي عالكلام الجامد ده ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اختيار موفق جداااااا *
> 
> *بس امانه تتوصي بيه على الاخر واي حاجه تخطرلك او متخطرش حتى تساليه عليها
> 
> *​



ليه كده يا خالتي 
دنا غلبااااااااااااان :smil13:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا سلام بس كده هههههههههه
> 
> من عنيا يا حبيبتي



عنيكي ايه بس 
اوعي تسمعي كلامها​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوور الاذاعه يا حج عياد
> 
> اعصريه اسئله يا روزي
> 
> ​*



عصريه ازاي :w00t:
مش فاهم وجهه نظر سيادتك :t9:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *منووووووور الاذاعة يا عياد *
> *اختيار موفق يا روزي*​



ده نورك جلاله الملكه 
ربنا يفرحك يا رب ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عصريه ازاي :w00t:
> مش فاهم وجهه نظر سيادتك :t9:​




*مع مايكل في الغسيل مفيش مستحيل

فاكر دي ياواد​*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*منوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
الاذاعه ياعياد
متابعه ف صمت​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اده يعني احنا عالهوا دلوقتي
> طيب مش كنتي قولتي علشان اطقم
> كده خدتيني علي مشمي
> متابعينك يختي
> ربنا يستر​




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا خير البر عاجله ههههههههه

يلا يلا رجعالك كمان شويه وهطلع عينك :spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عنيكي ايه بس
> اوعي تسمعي كلامها​



ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا انا بحب اسمع الكلام اوي اوي ههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مع مايكل في الغسيل مفيش مستحيل
> 
> فاكر دي ياواد​*




هههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مع مايكل في الغسيل مفيش مستحيل
> 
> فاكر دي ياواد​*



دا انت قلبك اسود اوي :ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *منوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> الاذاعه ياعياد
> متابعه ف صمت​*




منوره يا قمر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *منوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> الاذاعه ياعياد
> متابعه ف صمت​*



ده نورك يا حجه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا خير البر عاجله ههههههههه
> 
> يلا يلا رجعالك كمان شويه وهطلع عينك :spor22:




:vava:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا انا بحب اسمع الكلام اوي اوي ههههههههههههه:bud:



كوبه كوبيتين كوبه :t26:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*منووووووووووووووور يا فنان*
*ولو عايزة اي مساعدة يا روزي احنا نحب نخدم يعني*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> كوبه كوبيتين كوبه :t26:​




هههههههههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووووووووور يا فنان*
> *ولو عايزة اي مساعدة يا روزي احنا نحب نخدم يعني*​



دا بدل ما تساعديني انا 
منه له​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه:a63:



لمي لسانك يا بت اتي يا بت​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووووووووور يا فنان*
> *ولو عايزة اي مساعدة يا روزي احنا نحب نخدم يعني*​




هههههههههههه منوره في اي وقت يا روكا


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لمي لسانك يا بت اتي يا بت​




ههههههههههههههههههه :gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> دا بدل ما تساعديني انا
> 
> منه له ​


* يا بني ده تمويه عشان اساعدك من تحت لتحتleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه منوره في اي وقت يا روكا


* مانا عارفة اني منورة:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * مانا عارفة اني منورة:smil15:*​




هههههههههههههه:59:


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2011)

منور يا حج 
عايز تتوصى على الاخر يا روزى 
دا حبيبنا بردوا


----------



## bilseka (27 فبراير 2011)

فكرة   جميلة   جدا   تسحق   كل   التقدير


----------



## grges monir (27 فبراير 2011)

*الصراحة يا عياد الكل هنا واضح انة بيحبك خالص ههههه
اوعى ضميرك يكون وحش زيى وتقول دى شماتةleasantr
منور ماسبيرو يا باشا هههه*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

magedrn قال:


> منور يا حج
> عايز تتوصى على الاخر يا روزى
> دا حبيبنا بردوا




هههههههههه من عنيا يا جوده

انت تؤمر يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> فكرة   جميلة   جدا   تسحق   كل   التقدير




ميرسي خالص علي زوقك

ربنا يعوضك

ومنور معانا


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *الصراحة يا عياد الكل هنا واضح انة بيحبك خالص ههههه
> اوعى ضميرك يكون وحش زيى وتقول دى شماتةleasantr
> منور ماسبيرو يا باشا هههه*




هههههههههههه :bud:


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

كده برده محدش يقولى ان عياد

منور الاذاعة ههههههههههه

احلى تحية للعفريت اللى نازل

يا روزى اعملى الواجب مش هوصيكى


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

من عنيا يا حبي

ومش تقلقي لسه مش بدأت معاه يعني لحقتي المرادي ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> 
> من عنيا يا حبي
> 
> ومش تقلقي لسه مش بدأت معاه يعني لحقتي المرادي ههههههههه


 
طب ما يللا يا روزى ابدأى

دقت ساعة العمل ثورة ثورة هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (28 فبراير 2011)

منور يا حج عياد

براحة علية يا روزي ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب ما يللا يا روزى ابدأى
> 
> دقت ساعة العمل ثورة ثورة هههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه حاتر يا قمر

من عنيا


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> منور يا حج عياد
> 
> براحة علية يا روزي ههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههه حاتر يا انريكي مش تقلق


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

عدنااااااااااا بعد الفاصل مع

عياااااااااااد

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل

الوظيفة

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟ ومشروبك المفضل واكلتك المفضلة ايضا؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضله؟

ما هي شخصية عياد في سطور قليلة؟

يلا يا باشا ده مجرد بداية ولنا عوده

فابقوا معناااااااااا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

عياااااااااااد
نحم :thnk0001:
في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم
عياد :smil15:
السن
22 ونص
تاريخ الميلاد
23/8/1988
مكان الميلاد
امبراطوريه العمرانه العظمي
المؤهل
لسه تالب :t39:
في تجاره القاهره
الوظيفة
مندوب بيع الجمله ومشرف التجزئه في شركه توزيع 
لوازم صيدليات 
كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟
احنا 7
واقربهم البت المزغوده اصغر واحده 
 
كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟
طولي حوالي 185
الوزن 90
ماهو لونك المفضل؟ ومشروبك المفضل واكلتك المفضلة ايضا؟
اللون الزرق الفاتح
بحب الشاي جدا 
وبمممممممممموات في الملوخيه 
بس احنا في الصيام 
ماهي فاكهتك المفضله؟
المانجووووو
ما هي شخصية عياد في سطور قليلة؟
اممممممممممم
عياد طيب جدا 
وعصبي جدا جدا 
ورخم جدا جدا جدا 
يلا يا باشا ده مجرد بداية ولنا عوده
كل دي بدايه 
يا رب اشوفك طويله خليكي حونينه 
فابقوا معناااااااااا
 :36_1_4:ابكوا معنا:36_1_4:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

> اممممممممممم
> عياد طيب جدا
> وعصبي جدا جدا
> ورخم جدا جدا جدا




اخر اتنين احنا متأكدين منهم :ura1:​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عياااااااااااد​
> نحم :thnk0001:​
> في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين​
> ​
> ...




ههههههههه دغيتلي دعوه مش هتحصل

يعني مش هبقي حنينة لاني مش هطول هههههههههههه


فاصل ونعود ​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

*منووووووووووووور يا عياد  ​*


----------



## treaz (1 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه بجد برافو يا روزة الا سئلة تحفة وعلى فكرة انتى حنينة قوى كدة علية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اخر اتنين احنا متأكدين منهم :ura1:​



متاكده من ايه يا بت اتي يا بت  :act23:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه دغيتلي دعوه مش هتحصل
> 
> يعني مش هبقي حنينة لاني مش هطول هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



الهي تتوهي وتروحي قسم الاخبار يا شيخه :t30:
كوبه كده :59:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *منووووووووووووور يا عياد  ​*



ده نورك يا خاله روشته​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

treaz قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بجد برافو يا روزة الا سئلة تحفة وعلى فكرة انتى حنينة قوى كدة علية



والنبي خليكي في حالك انتي يا اخت طربيزه 
مش هيبقي نصه والربع عليا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*بس الاسئلة دي*
*فين الشواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا روزي انتي عودتيهم علي كده*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بس الاسئلة دي*
> *فين الشواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا روزي انتي عودتيهم علي كده*​



بتهدي النفوس حضرتك 
كلمه واحده هرد عليكي بيها 






:110105~127:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بتهدي النفوس حضرتك
> كلمه واحده هرد عليكي بيها ​
> 
> 
> ...


* ميرسي ده نورك:a63:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ميرسي ده نورك:a63:*​



شوف يا خويا البت :cry2:​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *منووووووووووووور يا عياد  ​*




منوره حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

treaz قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بجد برافو يا روزة الا سئلة تحفة وعلى فكرة انتى حنينة قوى كدة علية




هههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

منوراني

عشان تعرفي بس اني طيوبه ههههههههه:new8:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الهي تتوهي وتروحي قسم الاخبار يا شيخه :t30:
> كوبه كده :59:​




ههههههههههه كوبه في وشك يا عياد

بس هه:spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بس الاسئلة دي*
> *فين الشواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا روزي انتي عودتيهم علي كده*​




هههههههه

لالالالالالالالا التقل ورا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

عدنااااااااااا بعد لفاصل

تعالي هنا يا واد يا عياد هههههههههه


عايزه اعرف بقي ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟

يعني اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنه؟

وياتري استمر والا انتهي ؟

ولو كان انتهي مين اللي كان السبب؟

ايه اكتر ميزه شدتك في حبيبتك؟

امتي تحس انك مفتقدها اوي؟


ايه اكتر كلمه كنت بتحب تسمعها منها؟


وامتي حسيت انها واقفه جانبك اوي؟

نفسك تقولها ايه دلوقتي علي الهواء مباشرة؟ ههههههههههه


يلا بقي قلبت عليك المواجع

بس فدايا اكيد ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## treaz (1 مارس 2011)

لالالالالالالالا ياروزى كدة مينفعش لو سمحتى رودى علية باشئلة اقوى علشان يبطل يتطاول عليا ههههههههههههه


----------



## treaz (1 مارس 2011)

ايووووة كدة يا روزى هو دة الكلام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

عدنااااااااااا بعد لفاصل
اهلا يختي 
تعالي هنا يا واد يا عياد هههههههههه

انا اهو
عايزه اعرف بقي ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟
زفت الحمد لله
يعني اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنه؟
21
وياتري استمر والا انتهي ؟
بالنسبه ليا عمره ما هيتنهي 
ولو كان انتهي مين اللي كان السبب؟
اكيد حد غيري 
ايه اكتر ميزه شدتك في حبيبتك؟
كل حاجه فيها ميزه 
امتي تحس انك مفتقدها اوي؟
اول ما اسيبها 

ايه اكتر كلمه كنت بتحب تسمعها منها؟
لما بتتكلم اصلا مش بكون مركز في الكلام 
بس بحب اسمعه جدا 

وامتي حسيت انها واقفه جانبك اوي؟
لما كنت عامل حادثه
كانت الوحيده اللي بتساعدني في المحاضرات 
حتي قبل ما اعترفلها بحبي 
نفسك تقولها ايه دلوقتي علي الهواء مباشرة؟ ههههههههههه
بحبك اوي

يلا بقي قلبت عليك المواجع
متعرفيش الكام سؤال دول عملوا فيا ايه ؟
بس فدايا اكيد ههههههههههههه
فداكي طبعا 
ميرسي روزي
​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

treaz قال:


> ايووووة كدة يا روزى هو دة الكلام




هههههه اي خدمه يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عدنااااااااااا بعد لفاصل
> اهلا يختي
> تعالي هنا يا واد يا عياد هههههههههه
> 
> ...




هههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا صاحب الاحساس المرهف


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

ونستكمل الحوار الممتع

مع المميز

عيااااااااااااااد


عايزه اعرف ايه احب الترانيم لقلبك؟

امتي اخر مره سافرت فيها وكانت فين؟

نفسك تجدد ايه في حياتك؟.

ايه اكتر مكان بتستريح اوي لما تروحه؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟

ياتري عياد برج ايه؟

امتي تنزل دموعك؟

ومين اللي تريده ان يمسح لك تلك الدموع؟

امتي حسيت بالوحده؟

يلا يلا عشان معندناش وقت ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

ونستكمل الحوار الممتع

 مع المميز

 عيااااااااااااااد


 عايزه اعرف ايه احب الترانيم لقلبك؟
ملحمه حب 
 ايه اكتر مكان بتستريح اوي لما تروحه؟
طاحونه البابا كيرلس
 ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟
كنيسه القيامه في القدس
 ياتري عياد برج ايه؟
" الاسد "
 امتي تنزل دموعك؟
لو اتظلمت او لما مشاعري تنجرح اوي 
بس بيني وبين نفسي
 ومين اللي تريده ان يمسح لك تلك الدموع؟
ابويا السماوي
 امتي حسيت بالوحده؟
بحس بوحده شديده وانا بعين المنتدي 
تخيلي دي ؟
 يلا يلا عشان معندناش وقت ههههههههههههه
ليه وراكي ايه ؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ونستكمل الحوار الممتع
> 
> مع المميز
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه ورايا كتير كتير اسئله

استني عليا يا عياد هههههههههههld:


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف منك بتقضي يومك ازاي؟

ايه اللي نفسك تعمله قريب لتجديد حياتك؟

هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟ وبنسبة كام%؟

انتي رومانسي بنسبة كام %؟

قولي موقف اضحكك جدا؟

وبردو قولي موقف محرج حصلك؟

امتي تفضل البعد والعزله عن الناس؟ وليه؟

هل عياد شخص اجتماعي والا مع نفسك؟

مذا تعني لك كلمه حياه؟

يلا في انتظارك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> شوف يا خويا البت :cry2:​


*ههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة:yahoo:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااااا مره اخري
اهلا يختي 
عايزه اعرف منك بتقضي يومك ازاي؟
بصحي الصبح الساعه 6.30 بقعد علي النت لحد 8.30
وبنزل بعدها عالشركه نترجا كلنا في عم ايوب يعمل لنا شاي 
" عم ايوب ده فراش الشركه " 
بس معلمنا الادب 
المهم بنعمل الاجتماع اليومي 
اللي انا رقم 2 فيه وبكون رقم واحد في غياب مدير عام البيع
وبننزل السوق علي الساعه 11
نبدء عمليه النصب احم احم 
اقصد البيع
وبرجع علي 6.30 
باجي بعدها اترزع عالنت لحد 12 بالليل 
واقوم اتخمد 
بس 
هي دي قصه حياتي 

ايه اللي نفسك تعمله قريب لتجديد حياتك؟
نفسي افتح المكتب اللي في خيالي 
مكتب ديزاين 
هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟ وبنسبة كام%؟
ايون بنسبه 80%
انتي رومانسي بنسبة كام %؟
كنت رومنسي بدرجه 120%
اما الان " اديني عايش "
قولي موقف اضحكك جدا؟
كفايه اني اتكلم مع حضرتك 
انتي ومرمر 
منبع ضحك لوحدكم 
وبردو قولي موقف محرج حصلك؟
كنت في الجامعه وضربت واحد صاحبي ضربه جامده علي دهره
بس للاسف طلع مش صاحبي 
كان واحد شبهه

امتي تفضل البعد والعزله عن الناس؟ وليه؟
لما اكون متدايق 
لاني في الحاله دي هدايق كل الي حوليا
بفضل البعد احسن 
هل عياد شخص اجتماعي والا مع نفسك؟
انا بحب الناس جدا
وبعد اكون معاهم 
مذا تعني لك كلمه حياه؟
اممممممممممم
الحياه وثيقه 
انتظر تاريخ انتهائها
يلا في انتظارك

:hlp:
​ ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*فين الشووووووووووووووال الاسئلة ينفع الشغل ده*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فين الشووووووووووووووال الاسئلة ينفع الشغل ده*​



طبعا ينفع 
انبطي انتي وخليكي علي جنب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> طبعا ينفع
> انبطي انتي وخليكي علي جنب​


*نوووووووووووووووووو انا هنا:bomb:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عدناااااااااا مره اخري​​
> اهلا يختي ​​
> عايزه اعرف منك بتقضي يومك ازاي؟​​
> بصحي الصبح الساعه 6.30 بقعد علي النت لحد 8.30​​
> ...




قولي موقف اضحكك جدا؟
 كفايه اني اتكلم مع حضرتك 
 انتي ومرمر 
 منبع ضحك لوحدكم 

عشان تعرف بس افضالنا عليك هههههههههه

يارب دايما مبسوط وبتضحك يا باشا​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> متاكده من ايه يا بت اتي يا بت :act23:


 
احسنت يا عياد

يا ابنى الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

عدنااااااااااا مره اخري

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الحريه

العمل

العائله

الارتباط

هقولك صفات وانت تقولي تنطبق علي مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:

متواضع

خدوم جدا

زووووووووق

دمه خفيف

محبوب من الجميع

طيب القلب

قولي مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة قريب لقلبك؟

نفسك تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليك في المنتدي؟

اول لما بتدخل المنتدي بتعمل ايه اول حاجه؟


ايه اكتر المواضيع اللي بتلفت نظرك؟

سؤال صعب اوي لكن هغامر واسئله هههههههه

قولي مين قابلته من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة وحسيت انه شخصية مختلفه عن النت ؟ وياتري للاحسن او العكس

وكمان مين اللي قابلته ولقيته نفس ما كنت متوقعه؟
يلا ولنا عوده اخيره 

شكلي هرحمك مني ههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

عدنااااااااااا مره اخري

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب
وهم
الحريه
ميدان التحرير
العمل
كل حياتي 
العائله
الامان
الارتباط
تفكير مش في دماغي 
هقولك صفات وانت تقولي تنطبق علي مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:

متواضع
ابو تربو
خدوم جدا
مينا البطل 
زووووووووق
بونبونايه
دمه خفيف
نصه :smil15:
محبوب من الجميع
دونا نبيل 
طيب القلب
جوجو
قولي مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة قريب لقلبك؟
 كوبتك عادل 
ولا قصدك بناويت :thnk0001:
 نفسك تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟
كريتك
ايه اكتر الاقسام المحببه ليك في المنتدي؟
الصور 
اول لما بتدخل المنتدي بتعمل ايه اول حاجه؟
بشوف دول 




ايه اكتر المواضيع اللي بتلفت نظرك؟
المواضيع الي عنوانها ملفت شويه 
سؤال صعب اوي لكن هغامر واسئله هههههههه
:thnk0001::thnk0001:
قولي مين قابلته من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة وحسيت انه شخصية مختلفه عن النت ؟ وياتري للاحسن او العكس
ريمو " سكوفيلد " 
للعكس طبعا :new6::new6:
وكمان مين اللي قابلته ولقيته نفس ما كنت متوقعه؟
جون الخواجه 
كنت فاكره جدع 
طلع جدع جدا
يلا ولنا عوده اخيره 
تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني:act19:
شكلي هرحمك مني ههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عدنااااااااااا مره اخري​
> ​
> ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:​
> ​
> ...




جميل يا باشا اجاباتك كلها جامده

خلاص فاصل سريع وهرجع معاك تاني عشان ازهقك هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع المميز 

عيااااااااااااااد

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تكون فيه اكتر وقت ممكن؟

لو اخدت يوم اجازه ياتري هتروح فين؟

لو قولتلك عتاب تقوله لمين وهتقوله فيه ايه؟

كمان لو قولتلك نصيحة هتكون لمين وهتقول فيها ايه؟

امنية نفسك انها تتحقق قريب؟

ياتري كان ليك حلم واتحقق والا مازلت تنتظر تحقيقه؟

ياتري عياد بيحب النقد والا بتزعل؟

ما مدي اهمية الصداقة في حياتك؟

امتي تحس انك انجرحت؟

لو حد زعل عياد اوي ياتري ساعتها بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

واخيرا يا عياد عايزه اقولك انك نورتنا في الاذاعة واستمتعنا جدا بيك وبالحوار معاك

وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

وفي المذيعه اللي طلعت عينك؟ هههههههههههه


بجد كنت ضيف جميل جدا وبتمنالك السعاده وكل شئ جميل

واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي شرفونا

ميرسي ليك يا عياد
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل يا باشا اجاباتك كلها جامده
> 
> خلاص فاصل سريع وهرجع معاك تاني عشان ازهقك هههههههه​



يا باشا انتي اللي اجاباتك جامده ومن المنهج 
وفي مستوي الطالب المبرشم 
احم احم اقصد المزاكر​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا باشا انتي اللي اجاباتك جامده ومن المنهج
> وفي مستوي الطالب المبرشم
> احم احم اقصد المزاكر​




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا تقصد اسئلتي يا بليد انت هههههههههههه:59:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع المميز 

عيااااااااااااااد

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تكون فيه اكتر وقت ممكن؟
بحب اترمي علي الجهاز طول منا في البيت 
لو اخدت يوم اجازه ياتري هتروح فين؟
عندي اختي والعب مع اولادها 
لو قولتلك عتاب تقوله لمين وهتقوله فيه ايه؟
روك
لست اريدك ان تكون صديقي ولكن ما اريده ان تكون صادقاً معي 
كمان لو قولتلك نصيحة هتكون لمين وهتقول فيها ايه؟
مش هنصح حد علشان انا كلي عيوب
امنية نفسك انها تتحقق قريب؟
الف  العالم
ياتري كان ليك حلم واتحقق والا مازلت تنتظر تحقيقه؟
كان ليا حلم لكنه لن يتحقق
ياتري عياد بيحب النقد والا بتزعل؟
لا بحبه لانه بيوجه للامام
ما مدي اهمية الصداقة في حياتك؟
من غيرها هعيش وحيد
امتي تحس انك انجرحت؟
لما اتظلمت
لو حد زعل عياد اوي ياتري ساعتها بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟
في البدايه بكون زي البركان 
بس برجع افكر بسرعه لو كنت غلطان بعتزر
واخيرا يا عياد عايزه اقولك انك نورتنا في الاذاعة واستمتعنا جدا بيك وبالحوار معاك
اخيييييييييرا 
استني كده يمكن مقعش :vava:

وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟
جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامده اخر حاجه 
وفي المذيعه اللي طلعت عينك؟ هههههههههههه

مش عارف لو كنتي اطول شويه كنتي عملتي ايه ؟
بجد كنت ضيف جميل جدا وبتمنالك السعاده وكل شئ جميل
ميرسيخ :smile01
واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي شرفونا
بؤل لكل شاب وكل فتاء 
لاتنحرف .......ههههههههه

لا بجد 
في المواقف دي مش بعرف اعبر 
بس هؤل ايه من الانجيل افضل شئ 
" المحبه لا تسقط ابدا "
ميرسي ليك يا عياد
العفش يا قمر 
وميرررررررررررررررسي عالاستضافه دي 
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره​
> ​
> مع المميز ​
> ​
> ...




ههههههههه نورتنا يا باشا

بس جيت علي الجرح يعني ايه لو كنت طويله شويه

اوف عليك ههههههههههههه

اظن ان قصري رحمك لو كنت اطول من كده هتبقي الاسئله اطول واعمق من كده ههههههههههههه

بجد ميرسي ليك اوي

شرفتنا ونورتنا وهش يلا بقي من هنا هههههههههههههه:act31:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> شرفتنا ونورتنا وهش يلا بقي من هنا هههههههههههههه:act31:​



اصيل يا فلانتينو :smil8:​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اصيل يا فلانتينو :smil8:​




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا روزي :beee:


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

وبكده نكون وصلنا لنهاية الحلقة

اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

فين الضيف يا خله نصه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه قريبا بالاسواق يا حج​


----------



## bilseka (5 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا للمره الاخيره
> 
> مع المميز
> 
> ...






شكرا لتلك الافكار الرائعة


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليك

نورتني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*نوووووووووووورت يا فنااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة


انهارده بقي اختارت ليكم ضيفة جميلة جدا جدا

وانا عن نفسي بحبها جدا لزوقها ورقتها

وحبيت اننا نتعرف عليها اكتر واتمني ليها الاستمتاع معانا

يوووووه نسيت اقولكم انا بتكلم عن مين

هي

العضوه المباركه


*mana_mana*


*اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر*

*منوره الاذاعه كلها وبتمني ليكي قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل*

*فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة*

*فابقوا معناااااااااااااا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

مانا فعلا من الشخصيات الرائعه فى المنتدى 
ولكنها غير متواجده كثيرا ​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2011)

منورة الاذاعة يا مانا مانا يا قمراية

انتى فعلا من الشخصيات اللى الواحد يحب يتعرف عليها اكتر

واكيد هتبقى حلقة مميزة جداا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 مارس 2011)

نورت الاذاعة يا عياد 
واختيار رااائع يا روزي للعضوة الجميلة مانا
متاابعة معاكي يا قمر ...​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*منووووره الاذاعه يا مانا مانا
رغم اني مش اعرفها قوي
لكن ردودها بيدل ع انها شخصيه جميله
اختيار جميل كالعاده يا اجمل مذيعه​*


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

نورتي يا مانا 

اختيار موفق يا روزي

بالراحة عليها هههههههههههههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

*يا خبر كل دة علشانى انا *
*انا مش عارفة اقول اية بصراحة *
*بس دة من زوقكم بجد *
*وانا ليا الشرف انى ابقى معاكم فى الحلقة دى  *
*بس يا رب اعرف اجاوب *
*وتنبسطوا منى *
*عشان انا خيبة قوى فى الردود:08:*
​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2011)

*نورتي يا مانا 
 
 اختيار موفق يا روزي*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مانا فعلا من الشخصيات الرائعه فى المنتدى
> 
> 
> ولكنها غير متواجده كثيرا ​


 

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

منورنا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منووووره الاذاعه يا مانا مانا​*
> *رغم اني مش اعرفها قوي*
> *لكن ردودها بيدل ع انها شخصيه جميله*
> 
> *اختيار جميل كالعاده يا اجمل مذيعه*​


*ميرسى دة من زوقك يا مايكل*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا مانا مانا يا قمراية
> 
> انتى فعلا من الشخصيات اللى الواحد يحب يتعرف عليها اكتر
> 
> واكيد هتبقى حلقة مميزة جداا


 

منورة يا تاسوني يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> نورت الاذاعة يا عياد
> 
> واختيار رااائع يا روزي للعضوة الجميلة مانا
> 
> متاابعة معاكي يا قمر ...​


 

نورتي يا حبيبتي الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منووووره الاذاعه يا مانا مانا​*
> *رغم اني مش اعرفها قوي*
> *لكن ردودها بيدل ع انها شخصيه جميله*
> 
> *اختيار جميل كالعاده يا اجمل مذيعه*​


 

ميرسي يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك يا عسل


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> نورتي يا مانا
> 
> اختيار موفق يا روزي
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا انريكي

ههههههه ومش تقلق دي حبيبتي ومش هتعبها


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مانا فعلا من الشخصيات الرائعه فى المنتدى
> 
> 
> ولكنها غير متواجده كثيرا ​


*ميرسى يا كوكو دة من زوقك صدقنى  *
*وبأذن ربنا هبقى ادخل واشارك كتير* ​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا خبر كل دة علشانى انا *​
> *انا مش عارفة اقول اية بصراحة *
> *بس دة من زوقكم بجد *
> *وانا ليا الشرف انى ابقى معاكم فى الحلقة دى *
> ...


 

هههههههههه مش تقلقي يا حبي الاسئلة هتكون سهله وفي مستوي الطالب المتوسط

يلا اي خدمه هههههههه

منورانا يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> *نورتي يا مانا *​
> 
> 
> *اختيار موفق يا روزي*​


 

ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> نورتي يا مانا
> 
> اختيار موفق يا روزي
> 
> ...


*دة نورك انريكى *
*ميرسى لزوقك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه مش تقلقي يا حبي الاسئلة هتكون سهله وفي مستوي الطالب المتوسط
> 
> يلا اي خدمه هههههههه
> 
> منورانا يا حبي


*يعنى تفتكرى هنجح فى الامتحان:t9: ادعيلى يا اوختى :94:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> نورت الاذاعة يا عياد
> 
> واختيار رااائع يا روزي للعضوة الجميلة مانا
> 
> متاابعة معاكي يا قمر ...​


*ميرسى حبيبتى انتى الى جميلة*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *يعنى تفتكرى هنجح فى الامتحان:t9: ادعيلى يا اوختى :94:*​


 

ههههههههه طبعا يا حبيبتي

انتي شطوره وقمر:t4:


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية يا قمر احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل 

الوظيفة

البرج

ماهي احب الالوان لقلبك؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ؟ ومشروبك ايضا؟

كمان فاكهتك المفضلة ايه؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟

في سطور مختصره كده عايزه اعرف ماهي شخصية مانا ؟

يلا يا حبي اهو الاختبار الاول سهل اي خدمة ههههههه​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طبعا يا حبيبتي
> 
> انتي شطوره وقمر:t4:


*الله يكرمك يا اوختى *
*يا رافعة من معنوياتى :t13:*
*يلا دخلت انا برجلى اليمين ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *الله يكرمك يا اوختى *
> *يا رافعة من معنوياتى :t13:*
> 
> *يلا دخلت انا برجلى اليمين ههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه وانا سبقتك يلا بقي انطلقي يا قمر ههههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااا بعد الفاصل​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا خراشى كل دى ايجاباتى انا
هههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2011)

*مانتى ياحبى منوووووووووورة الاذاعة 
متابعة معاكى 
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مانتى ياحبى منوووووووووورة الاذاعة *​
> *متابعة معاكى *​


*شفتى حبيبى بيعملوا فيا اية *
*خليكى معايا بقى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *شفتى حبيبى بيعملوا فيا اية *
> *خليكى معايا بقى*​


*متخافيييييييييش وراكى ردالة 
اطمنى انتى وقعتى مع روزى :spor2:
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *متخافيييييييييش وراكى ردالة *
> *اطمنى انتى وقعتى مع روزى :spor2:*​


ههههههههه ردالة ردالة يعنى 
وقعت مع روزى:t9::t9: عايزة اعرف اللغز دة بقى 
انتى هتعزبينى يا روزى ولا اية :190vu:​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> يا خراشى كل دى ايجاباتى انا
> هههههههه




ههههههه شطوره يا قمر

يلا يلا استعدي بقي للي بعده ههههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *متخافيييييييييش وراكى ردالة
> اطمنى انتى وقعتى مع روزى :spor2:
> *​




ههههههههههههه نحم نحم

اهاااااااااا حظك انك ادبستي قبل كده لا وايه كان صابح امتحانك ههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههههه ردالة ردالة يعنى
> وقعت مع روزى:t9::t9: عايزة اعرف اللغز دة بقى
> انتى هتعزبينى يا روزى ولا اية :190vu:​




هههههههههه يا خبر هو انا اقدر بردو يا حبي هههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه نحم نحم
> 
> اهاااااااااا حظك انك ادبستي قبل كده لا وايه كان صابح امتحانك ههههههههههه:smil15:


*ههههههههههههههه
ايوووووووووون امتحاناتى لحقتنى منك يا شريرة ههههههههه
*​


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*اهلااا بيكى يا مانا*_​ 
_*منوره الاذاعه*_​ 
_*فى مستنين  يا روزى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ايوووووووووون امتحاناتى لحقتنى منك يا شريرة ههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههه يابت مش نجحتي

يبقي ده عشان وشي كان حو عليكي ههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اهلااا بيكى يا مانا*_​
> _*منوره الاذاعه*_​
> _*فى مستنين  يا روزى *_​




منور يا كوك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

عدنااااااا مره اخري مع القمر

مااااااانا

عايزه اعرف بقي لما بتكوني في البيت ايه اكتر مكان بتحبي تقعدي فيه دايما؟

ياتري ليكي في شغل البيت والا اسكت بلاش احراج؟ هههههههههه

ايه اكتر اكله بتحبي تاكليها من ايد والدتك ؟

اشرحيلي يومك بيمشي ازاي من الصبح لحد بليل؟

ياتري انتي ليكي انشطه اخري بجانب النت؟

ايه اكتر مكان بترتاحي اوي فيه لما بتزوريه؟

وياتري ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

امتي دموع مانا تنزل؟

يلا يا حبي معندناش وقت ههههههههه

الباقية في الطريق​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااا مره اخري مع القمر
> نورتى يا سكرة:t4:​
> 
> مااااااانا​
> ...


*اية الاسئلة القليلة دى  *
*:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه شطوره يا قمر
> 
> يلا يلا استعدي بقي للي بعده ههههههههههههه:a63:


*هو فى بعد كدا *
*قولت كفاية :budo:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

*بت يا رووووووووووزى
ايه الحنية دى مع مانا
شدى حيييييلك شويتين معاها ههههههههه
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اهلااا بيكى يا مانا*_​
> 
> _*منوره الاذاعه*_​
> 
> _*فى مستنين يا روزى *_​


 
*دة نورك كوك*
*ميرسى لزوقك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بت يا رووووووووووزى*​
> *ايه الحنية دى مع مانا*
> *شدى حيييييلك شويتين معاها ههههههههه*​


*يا لهوز وانا الى كنت فكراكى الحتة الطرية :11azy:*
*حنية كدا حنية دة بدل متوصيها براحة عليا:08:*
*ماشى يا كتكوتة انتى حسابك معايا بعدين:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اية الاسئلة القليلة دى  *
> *:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​




ههههههههههه الباقية تأتي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هو فى بعد كدا *
> *قولت كفاية :budo:*​




هههههههههههه نووووووووو ده احنا لسه بنسخن يا قمر :yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بت يا رووووووووووزى
> ايه الحنية دى مع مانا
> شدى حيييييلك شويتين معاها ههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههه من عنيا انا بس بجر رجليها والتقيل جااااااااااي ههههههههه

بس في سرك بقي كتمي علي الموضوع ههههههههههههههه:dntknw:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه نووووووووو ده احنا لسه بنسخن يا قمر :yahoo:


ههههههه
*اقولك كلام فى سرك كدا :new2:*
*شكلى ههرب منكم :cry2:*
*اوعى تقولى لحد*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه من عنيا انا بس بجر رجليها والتقيل جااااااااااي ههههههههه
> 
> :ab5:
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههه
> *اقولك كلام فى سرك كدا :new2:*
> *شكلى ههرب منكم :cry2:*
> *اوعى تقولى لحد*
> *هههههههه*​




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا الاذاعة دي مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك ههههههههه

يعني مش هتعرفي تهربي من الاخر:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه احنا مش كنا بنقول حاجه يا مانا خااااااالص:smil15:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا الاذاعة دي مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك ههههههههه
> 
> *:fun_oops:يا خبرررر :dntknw: معقول متعرفيش الخبر الجديد*
> *انتى مبتقريش مجلة زوقينى يا ما ما الصفحة 333452 *
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه احنا مش كنا بنقول حاجه يا مانا خااااااالص:smil15:


*هههههههه على يدى*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا الاذاعة دي مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك ههههههههه
> 
> :fun_oops:يا خبرررر :dntknw: معقول متعرفيش الخبر الجديد
> انتى مبتقريش مجلة زوقينى يا ما ما الصفحة 333452
> ...


 

ههههههههه هنشوف بقي عنين والا ودان

كله هيطلع عليكي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههه على يدى*​


 

ههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع القمر

مااااانا

عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟

ياتري حبيتي قبل كده والا لسه؟

ماذا تعني لكي كلمة حب؟

وما هي مواصفات فارس احلامك؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحريه

الحياه

العائلة

العمل

هقولك صفات وانتي تجبيلي اسم تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:

مرح جدا

دمه خفيف

متميز

خدوم جدا

طيب القلب

متفائل

في حاله


ماذا تعني لكي كلمة صداقة؟

يلا يا حبي في انتظارك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2011)

منوره الاذاعه يا قمر 
خدي بالك يا روزي 
لحسن دي جريبه الكبير 
سؤال كده ولا كده 
تلاقي شرطه سوده في اسمك 
احم احم​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> منوره الاذاعه يا قمر​
> خدي بالك يا روزي
> لحسن دي جريبه الكبير
> سؤال كده ولا كده
> ...


*دة نورك يا ولدى ld:*
*ههههههه*
*ايون انا جريبة الكبيررررر*
*خدو بالكم منى بجى :bud:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع القمر​
> 
> مااااانا​
> عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟​
> ...


*حبك اية بقى مكنش العشم يا روزى :act23:*
*طيب منكن اجاوب كل يوم سؤال *
*انا موريش حاجة :ura1:*​


----------



## انريكي (8 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *حبك اية بقى مكنش العشم يا روزى :act23:*
> *طيب منكن اجاوب كل يوم سؤال *
> *انا موريش حاجة :ura1:*​


جاوبي بقا طلعتي عيني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

او اقلك جاوبي كل شهر سوأل واحد :t19::t19::t19:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *حبك اية بقى مكنش العشم يا روزى :act23:*
> *طيب منكن اجاوب كل يوم سؤال *
> *انا موريش حاجة :ura1:*​


*يلا يااااااااااابت جاوبى انا مستنية 
ده انا مش رضيت احطلك اسئلللللللة
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> جاوبي بقا طلعتي عيني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> او اقلك جاوبي كل شهر سوأل واحد :t19::t19::t19:


*:36_11_13:ازاى فات منى الموضوع دة *
*صح هجاوب سؤال واحد كل شهر :fun_lol:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يلا يااااااااااابت جاوبى انا مستنية *
> *ده انا مش رضيت احطلك اسئلللللللة*​


*مش ليكى دعوة انتى :a63:*
*لا يا بت ناقصة هيا روحى اعدى على جمب:smil8:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع القمر​
> 
> مااااانا​
> عايزه اعرف ايه اخبار حياتك العاطفية؟​
> ...


*احنا اتفقنا كل يوم سؤال :yahoo:*​ 
هقولك صفات وانتي تجبيلي اسم تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:​ 
مرح جدا
coptic marmar​ 
دمه خفيف
*روزى 86* 

*Twin *

*+Roka_Jesus+*​ 
متميز
candy shop​ 
خدوم جدا
بجد فى كتيييير وكتير ممكن انسى اسماء
* +Bent el3dra+*

*MiNa ElbataL *

*twety *
*جيلان*
*Dona Nabil *

*كليمو*
*KO**KOMAN*​ 
طيب القلب
*أمة* 
*Apsoti *

* +Bent el3dra+*
​ 
متفائل
*twety*​ 
في حاله

*+ بريسكلا +*
*واكيد انا نسيت اسماء كتير عشان محدش يزعل منى *​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *احنا اتفقنا كل يوم سؤال :yahoo:*​
> هقولك صفات وانتي تجبيلي اسم تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:​
> مرح جدا
> coptic marmar​
> ...




هههههههههههه تعم نعم

ده انا كده هنام جنبك يا بت انتي

يلا جاوبي عشان في تاني لسه هههههههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه تعم نعم
> 
> اية فى حاجة :smil12:​
> ده انا كده هنام جنبك يا بت انتي
> ...


*انتى هتخوفينى بنت طيب اهووو:gun::boxing::bomb::spor22::budo:*
*احنا صعايدة مبنخفوش واصل *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (9 مارس 2011)

لا مش هينفع كدة اشتغلى عليها شوية يا روزى
دى كاتبة عند الوظيفة لا يوجد يعنى عندها وقت ظبطيها هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انتى هتخوفينى بنت طيب اهووو:gun::boxing::bomb::spor22::budo:*
> *احنا صعايدة مبنخفوش واصل *
> *ههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههه يابت يلا جننتينا

هتضربي بعد الحلقه ههههههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لا مش هينفع كدة اشتغلى عليها شوية يا روزى
> دى كاتبة عند الوظيفة لا يوجد يعنى عندها وقت ظبطيها هههههههههه




ههههههههههه ماهي المشكله انها ممتنعه عن الاجابه

هطخها بعد كده ههههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2011)

*بصراحة نتيجة اللى بتعمله المدعوة مانا مانا مانا هههههههههه
المفروض تتدبس اسبوع كامل فى الاذاعة وتتسأل اسئلة مكثفة :new6::new6:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بصراحة نتيجة اللى بتعمله المدعوة مانا مانا مانا هههههههههه
> المفروض تتدبس اسبوع كامل فى الاذاعة وتتسأل اسئلة مكثفة :new6::new6:
> *​




هههههههههههه صدقني الاسئله قليلة اصلا

هي اللي بتدلع وبعدين لما الاسئلة دي مش جاوبتها يبقي هتعمل ايه في المكثف ههههههههههه هنموت جنبها بقي ههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لا مش هينفع كدة اشتغلى عليها شوية يا روزى
> دى كاتبة عند الوظيفة لا يوجد يعنى عندها وقت ظبطيها هههههههههه


*يا لهوزلا يا ماما دا انا الى مش ليا نفس اشتغل 
مش فاضية ههههههههههههههههه:smil12:
وبعدين انتى الى كنت بقول عليكى حببتى وصحبتى وكفاءة تعملى فيا كدا مردودالك :ab7:
صلحينى يلا بسرعة 
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ماهي المشكله انها ممتنعه عن الاجابه
> :smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11:​
> *هطخها بعد كده ههههههههههههههه:beee:**
> مش تقدرى :yahoo:
> *​


*هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بصراحة نتيجة اللى بتعمله المدعوة مانا مانا مانا هههههههههه
> المفروض تتدبس اسبوع كامل فى الاذاعة وتتسأل اسئلة مكثفة :new6::new6:
> *​


*انا شايفة كتكوت صغنن بيندهنى :t9::t9:
حد شافة هههههههههههه
انتى هتتسألى وكمان مش اسبوع تسع ست سنين كداleasantr
هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا شايفة كتكوت صغنن بيندهنى :t9::t9:
> حد شافة هههههههههههه
> انتى هتتسألى وكمان مش اسبوع تسع ست سنين كداleasantr
> هههههههه
> *​


*هههههههههههههههه
انا كتكوت يا قطقوط 
سبقتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك ياختى اتسألت فى كل مواضيع الاسئلة :new6:
كمان انجزى وجاوبى 
والا هحرمك من حبى وحنانى اسبوعين :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

*تانى سؤال هههههههه
 ماذا تعنى لكى كلمة الصداقة ؟
انا هتكلم عن الصداقة الحقيقية
الصداقة يعنى الاخلاص يعنى الوفاء يعنى الحب بدون مقابل
يعنى التسامح يعنى انك تكون فى ضيقة وتلاقى صديقك جمبك
مش بس فى الفرح لالالالا فى كل حاجة
الصديق هو الى يقولك الصدق ومش يجاملك ابداااا
دى الصداقة الحقيقيقة 
*
*ص: الصدق... *

*د :  الدم الواحد... *
*ي : يد واحدة... *
*ق : قلب واحد .. *
ودة حقيقى 
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> انا كتكوت يا قطقوط
> سبقتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك ياختى اتسألت فى كل مواضيع الاسئلة :new6:
> كمان انجزى وجاوبى
> ...


*ههههههههههههه
ايون كتكوت :new8:
:crying:تحرمينى من حبك وحنانك ههون عليكى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههه
> *​




قضيها ضحك كده يا بت انتي هههههههههه:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *تانى سؤال هههههههه
> ماذا تعنى لكى كلمة الصداقة ؟
> انا هتكلم عن الصداقة الحقيقية
> الصداقة يعنى الاخلاص يعنى الوفاء يعنى الحب بدون مقابل
> ...




يا سيدي علي الكلام الجامد

طيب حضرتك ناويه تخلصي علي كام شهر كده ههههههههههه:nunu0000:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

دة ثالث سؤال واخررررررر سؤال 
واخدة بالك انتى يا بنوتة leasantr
عشان تعرفى انى محرمتكيش من حاجة 
ههههههههه

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:


الحريه
*كلمة معناها جميل لاكن برضو بحدود تكون اجمل*



الحياه
*المفروض الامل لاكن دلوقت معتقدتش:t7:* 


العائلة
*حاجة جميلة خالص وبالاخص لو كان فى محبة بنهم وترابط*


العمل
*لا تعليق *
*انتى عارفة لية طبعا:t7:*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> قضيها ضحك كده يا بت انتي هههههههههه:t32:


*اية بس يا رزتى انتى بصالى فى الضحكة كمان:smil8:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> دة ثالث سؤال واخررررررر سؤال
> واخدة بالك انتى يا بنوتة leasantr
> عشان تعرفى انى محرمتكيش من حاجة
> ههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههههه عارفه ليه طبعا يا حبي:66:


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اية بس يا رزتى انتى بصالى فى الضحكة كمان:smil8:*​




هههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا يا حبي اضحكي براحتك طبعا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا سيدي علي الكلام الجامد
> *:08::08::08:*
> 
> طيب حضرتك ناويه تخلصي علي كام شهر كده ههههههههههه:nunu0000:
> *خلصتهم يا بت:heat::heat::heat:*


*عشان تعرفى بس انى بحبك :give_rose*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالا يا حبي اضحكي براحتك طبعا


*:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه عارفه ليه طبعا يا حبي:66:


*اية؟ عرفتى اية بقى حضرتك:t9:*

*اااااة تقصدى انى انا مش فاضية :11_9_10[1]::36_13_3:*
*هههههه مش عارفة يا اوختى تعبت من كتر الشغل*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *عشان تعرفى بس انى بحبك :give_rose*​




هههههههههه وانا بحبك يا قمره انتي


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اية؟ عرفتى اية بقى حضرتك:t9:*
> 
> *اااااة تقصدى انى انا مش فاضية :11_9_10[1]::36_13_3:*
> *هههههه مش عارفة يا اوختى تعبت من كتر الشغل*​




هههههههه ربنا يقويكي يا حبي:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع العسوله

مانا


عايزه اعرف انتي رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟

ياتري راضية عن نفسك؟

ماهي احلامك وامنياتك للمستقبل؟

ماهي النصيحة اللي نفسك تقوليها لشخص ما؟

ياتري ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟ وفي المذيعه اللي طلعتي عنيها ههههههههههه؟

بجد بجد نورتي الحلقة يا حبي

واهو رحمتك مني خالص ههههههههههههه

واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

نورتي يا حبي ويارب تكوني استمتعتي معانا
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع العسوله
> انتى الى عسولة وبجد صدقينى ​
> 
> مانا
> ...



:big37::big37:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> :big37::big37:




ربنا يخليكي يا قمر انتي

انتي بجد شخصية جميلة جدا ومبسوطه اني اتعرفت عليكي اكتر يا حبي

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما ويسعدك


[/CENTER]


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا قمر انتي​
> انتي بجد شخصية جميلة جدا ومبسوطه اني اتعرفت عليكي اكتر يا حبي​
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما ويسعدك​


*انا كمان مبسوطة يا قمر *
*ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابداااا*
*ويفرح قلبك حبيبتى*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 مارس 2011)

*اممممممممممم
للاسف جيت ف الاخر
لكن منووووووورة يا مانا
انتى شخصية عسولة خالص وحبوبة 
مع انى مش اعرفك اوى
لكن دايما بحس اك رقيقة وقمراية
حلقتك كانت روعة اوى وجاباتك جميلة
مستنيين الضيف الجديد يا نصة
وكانت اسئلتك حلوة وحنينة اشمعزة انا كنتى مطلعة عينى
حسابك معايا بعدين
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اممممممممممم*​
> 
> *للاسف جيت ف الاخر*
> *ولا يهمك يا سكرة*
> ...


*نورتى يا قمر *​​​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا كمان مبسوطة يا قمر *
> *ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابداااا*
> *ويفرح قلبك حبيبتى*​




تسلميلي يا قمراية انتي


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اممممممممممم
> للاسف جيت ف الاخر
> لكن منووووووورة يا مانا
> انتى شخصية عسولة خالص وحبوبة
> ...




ههههههههههههه معلش معلش يا حبي

بس مش انتي بس اللي طلع عنيكي لالالالالالالالا ده في كتير

هههههههههه:love34:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه معلش معلش يا حبي
> 
> بس مش انتي بس اللي طلع عنيكي لالالالالالالالا ده في كتير
> 
> هههههههههه:love34:


*انا واحدة منهم مش كدا يا رزتى :smil12:*​


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2011)

*كنتى احلى ضيفه طبعا يا ارق بنوته
نورتى ياقمر الاذاعه طبعا
ويارب دايما تبقى مبسوطه ومتهنيه
وتعيشى فى سلالالالام وراحه :*
واتمنالك تكونى فى احسن حال يارب وتبقى فله يافله
*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا واحدة منهم مش كدا يا رزتى :smil12:*​


 

هههههههه لالالالالالا خالص

ده انتي القمر بتاعنا يا حبي:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *كنتى احلى ضيفه طبعا يا ارق بنوته*
> *نورتى ياقمر الاذاعه طبعا*
> *ويارب دايما تبقى مبسوطه ومتهنيه*
> *وتعيشى فى سلالالالام وراحه :**
> *واتمنالك تكونى فى احسن حال يارب وتبقى فله يافله*


 

منورة يا قمر

عقبال ما اشوفك مكانها قريب ههههههههههه

قولي يارب:t30:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> منورة يا قمر
> 
> عقبال ما اشوفك مكانها قريب ههههههههههه
> 
> قولي يارب:t30:


*نفذذذذذذذى يا روزى :kap:
ههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *نفذذذذذذذى يا روزى :kap:*
> *ههههههههههه*


 

ههههههههههه حاتر يا حبي

انتي تؤمري


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حاتر يا حبي
> 
> انتي تؤمري


*تسلميلى يا بطوطة 
الحق اطير انا بقى :crazy_pil*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تسلميلى يا بطوطة *
> *الحق اطير انا بقى :crazy_pil*


 

ههههههههه لا يا حبي خليكي

احنا نتسلي عليها بليل لما تدخل

تلقي نفسها مدبسه في الاذاعة 

ايه رأيك هههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لا يا حبي خليكي
> 
> احنا نتسلي عليها بليل لما تدخل
> 
> ...


*ايووووووووووووون 
ظبطى الموضوع وابعتيلها اللينك :new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ايووووووووووووون *
> *ظبطى الموضوع وابعتيلها اللينك :new6::new6::new6:*​


 

ههههههههه حاتر يا حبي انا هعمل كده شوية وهروح البيت اظبط الموضوع وارميه عندها واجري ههههههههههه:t17:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه حاتر يا حبي انا هعمل كده شوية وهروح البيت اظبط الموضوع وارميه عندها واجري ههههههههههه:t17:


ايه اللغبطة دى فى الضماير
اسمها ونجرى ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ايه اللغبطة دى فى الضماير
> اسمها ونجرى ههههههههه


 

هههههههههه اه صح مع بعض حتي الرحيل هههههههههه

خلاص انا هجهز الموضوع بليل وانتي تبعتيلها اللينك

عشان نبقي قسمينها سوا ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

بسسسسسسسسسسيطة هههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *كنتى احلى ضيفه طبعا يا ارق بنوته*
> *نورتى ياقمر الاذاعه طبعا*
> *ويارب دايما تبقى مبسوطه ومتهنيه*
> *وتعيشى فى سلالالالام وراحه :**
> *واتمنالك تكونى فى احسن حال يارب وتبقى فله يافله*


*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا غالية *
*وافرح بيكى قريب *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ايووووووووووووون *
> *ظبطى الموضوع وابعتيلها اللينك :new6::new6::new6:*​


*وانا معاكم وسوف اشجعكم على هذة الفكرة الشريرة *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*خدو بالكم دى حببتى *
*بس انا بهدى النفوس*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*مانا هووووووووووووون
وانا مش دريااااااااااااانة
اهئ اهئ  وااااااااااااااء

بس منورة برضو الاذاعة بقا هه ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *وانا معاكم وسوف اشجعكم على هذة الفكرة الشريرة *
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *خدو بالكم دى حببتى *
> *بس انا بهدى النفوس*​


*هههههههههههههه
ماهى حبيبة قلبى برضو :wub:
بس عندى دافع نفس تهدية النفوس ههههههههه
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مانا هووووووووووووون​*
> *وانا مش دريااااااااااااانة*
> *اهئ اهئ وااااااااااااااء*​
> 
> *بس منورة برضو الاذاعة بقا هه *​


*انتى اللى نورتى يا سكرة *
*متقلقيش الحلقة بتاعتى هتتزاع تانى *
*سبت واربع  ههههههههههه*
*وابقى قليلى رايك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ماهى حبيبة قلبى برضو :wub:*
> *بس عندى دافع نفس تهدية النفوس ههههههههه*​


*هههههههه*
*يا حول العالم :new2:*
*اية البنت دى اللى بتحب تهدى النفوس*
*قوليلى يا كتكوتة انتى هيا فين تويتى مجبتهاش لية *
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه انتظروني مع قنبلة الموسم

تويتي هههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه انتظروني مع قنبلة الموسم
> 
> تويتي هههههههههه


*منتظرين يا كتكوتة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انتى اللى نورتى يا سكرة *
> *متقلقيش الحلقة بتاعتى هتتزاع تانى *
> *سبت واربع  ههههههههههه*
> *وابقى قليلى رايك*​



*
ههههههههههههه
طلما كدة ممكن اسكت بقا
وفى انتظارة الاعادة :t31:​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *منتظرين يا كتكوتة*​


 

هههههههههه اوك يا حبي:yahoo:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *طلما كدة ممكن اسكت بقا*
> 
> *وفى انتظارة الاعادة :t31:*​


*ههههههه :t37:منصحكيش*
*هههههههه تصدقى عجبتنى حتة الرعب دى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اوك يا حبي:yahoo:


*وانا هعد منتظرة كتير كدا ولا اية :36_1_50:*
* هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههه :t37:منصحكيش*
> 
> *هههههههه تصدقى عجبتنى حتة الرعب دى* ​


 

ههههههههههه يا مرعب انت :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *وانا هعد منتظرة كتير كدا ولا اية :36_1_50:*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه وسعي شوية خديني جنبك ننتظر بردو ههههههههههleasantr


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههه :t37:منصحكيش*
> *هههههههه تصدقى عجبتنى حتة الرعب دى*​





*ههههههههههههه
وانى مش بخااااف :gun:​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وانى مش بخااااف :gun:*​


*اية البت دى معرفتش اخوفها:190vu::190vu:*
*انا فااااااشى انا فااااااااشى *
*واخدة بالك من فاشى دى :thnk0001:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا مرعب انت :t30:


*طيب تعالى فى صفى وشجعينى :smil12:*
*دا انا اللى هجبلك الحاجة الحلوة يا حلوة *
*ودى رشوة يوووووووووووة قصدى بوكية ورد اقبلية منى :36_3_11:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه وسعي شوية خديني جنبك ننتظر بردو ههههههههههleasantr


*تعالى يااختى عشان تعرفى بس انا  انى قلبى حنين :t17:*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *طيب تعالى فى صفى وشجعينى :smil12:*
> *دا انا اللى هجبلك الحاجة الحلوة يا حلوة *
> *ودى رشوة يوووووووووووة قصدى بوكية ورد اقبلية منى :36_3_11:*
> *ههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الورد والمعاكسات 

طب ايه هتيجي تتقدمي امتي عشان كلام الناس كتر علينا هههههههههههههههleasantr


ه


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *تعالى يااختى عشان تعرفى بس انا  انى قلبى حنين :t17:*​




طول عمرك يا قمر قلبك حنين

هههههههههههههه شايفة الرومانسية علي الهواء مباشرة ههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الورد والمعاكسات
> 
> طب ايه هتيجي تتقدمي امتي عشان كلام الناس كتر علينا هههههههههههههههleasantr
> 
> ...


*اى خدعة يا اووووحى :fun_lol:*
*اممممم بصى يا روزيتى تسع ست سنين كدااااا هكون فيهم نفسى واجى اتقدملك على طول :smile02هههههههههههههه*
*موافجة يا بت:gun:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> طول عمرك يا قمر قلبك حنين
> 
> هههههههههههههه شايفة الرومانسية علي الهواء مباشرة ههههههههههههه:new6:


*:08::08::08:*
* اتكسفت انا*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اى خدعة يا اووووحى :fun_lol:*
> *اممممم بصى يا روزيتى تسع ست سنين كدااااا هكون فيهم نفسى واجى اتقدملك على طول :smile02هههههههههههههه*
> *موافجة يا بت:gun:*​




هههههههههههه يامي

اه اه موافقة ده انتي رافعه السلاح يعني مش هقدر اتكلم هههههههههههه

يلا هستناكي الكام سنه دول

هانت ههههههههههه:love34:


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *:08::08::08:*
> * اتكسفت انا*
> *ههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههه وانا وانا اشمعني انتي بقي :08:


----------



## treaz (19 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه اهلا بيك جرجس مع المذيعة الجميلة روزى منووووووووووووووور


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يامي
> 
> اه اه موافقة ده انتي رافعه السلاح يعني مش هقدر اتكلم هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه خلاص وانا عند كلمتى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه وانا وانا اشمعني انتي بقي :08:


*ههههههههههه سكرة انتى بأمانة*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

treaz قال:


> هههههههههههههه اهلا بيك جرجس مع المذيعة الجميلة روزى منووووووووووووووور




منورة يا تريزا يا قمره

وتابعي معايا بقي الضيف الجديد

اللي جاي في الطريق:999:


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههه خلاص وانا عند كلمتى*​




هههههههههههه وانا عند صفحتي 

بس هه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههههه سكرة انتى بأمانة*​




يا كسوفي ههههههههههه

انتي اللي عسوله يا مانا يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

صباااااح الفل علي الجميع

حبيت انهارده تكون حلقة الاذاعة مختلفة ومتميزة جدا جدا

وده طبعا بسبب ان عيد الام غدا يوم الاثنين الموافق 21/3/2011


انهارده الحلقة هتكون مفتوحة هنعمل فيها كل حاجة مجنونة ههههههههههه

يعني امهات المنتدي هيدخلوا يقولولنا كلمه 

واللي عايز يسيب كلمة لام من امهات المنتدي يتفضل بردو الحوار مفتوح للجميع

واللي عايز يعبر عن حبه للامهات المنتدي سواء

بتصميم هدية

او

كلمة كشعر من تأليفه ليها

او

هدية بسيطة

او

وردة رقيقة


بردو يتفضلوا هنا في الاذاعة لان زي ما قولت الحوار مفتوح والحلقة خاصة جدا جدا بمناسبة هذا اليوم الجميل

يارب الحلقة تعجبكم واشوف تفاعل

الحلقة هتنتهي غدا بعد انتهاء عيد الام

ياريت يكون يوم متميز جدا جدا مع ارق واطيب امهات بالمنتدي




​


----------



## sparrow (20 مارس 2011)

فكرة جميل يا روزي ومختلفه
انا اقول لمامتنا كاندي كل سنه وانتي طيبه ويارب ترجعلنا بسرعه  مفتقدينك جداا 
واقول لدونا رغم انها يعني مش كبيرة اووي 
 كل سنه وهي طيبه وربنا يقويكي علي المنتدي وخدمته 
وكل  سنه والامهات  طيبه ودايما بخير


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)




----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

انا عاوز اهني امي الغالية كاندي

واقول 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا اغلى ام في منتدنا الغالي

واهني جميع امهات العالم واقول كل سنة وانتو طيبين جميعا

وهذه اقل  هدية ممكن اقدمها لي كل امهات العالم

:36_3_11:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا روزي على هذه الحلقة الجدا رائعة

وموضوع الجدا جدا جميل

يا رب يحفظ جميع امهات العالم

ربنا ايبارك ويفرح واينور طريقك كل امهات العالم


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> فكرة جميل يا روزي ومختلفه
> انا اقول لمامتنا كاندي كل سنه وانتي طيبه ويارب ترجعلنا بسرعه مفتقدينك جداا
> واقول لدونا رغم انها يعني مش كبيرة اووي
> كل سنه وهي طيبه وربنا يقويكي علي المنتدي وخدمته
> وكل سنه والامهات طيبه ودايما بخير


 

نورتي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك

ميرسي لتشجيعك


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> شكرا روزي على هذه الحلقة الجدا رائعة
> 
> وموضوع الجدا جدا جميل
> 
> ...


 

شكرا ليك يا انريكي علي كلامك الجميل

ربنا يخليك


----------



## govany shenoda (20 مارس 2011)

ده طلع مش الاذاعه اللي متجددة 
ديه افكارك ياقمر اللي كل يوم اجدد واجدد
فكره هايله
بما اني مامتي بعيد عني هي في بلد وانا بلد تاني نبداء بقي يلعياط
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
كفايه كده عشان ده عيد
انا بقول لمامتي كل سنه وانتي بالف خير وبصحه 
كان نفسي اكون جمبك عشان ابوس ايدك الحناينه 
اللي عمرك مازعلتيني ابدا 
مهما قولت ومهما عملت مش هعرف اوفاكي جز صغير من اللي انتي عمليته عشاني
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياامي 
بحبك​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ده طلع مش الاذاعه اللي متجددة
> 
> ديه افكارك ياقمر اللي كل يوم اجدد واجدد
> فكره هايله
> ...






تسلميلي يا قمره انتي وبجد مبسوطة بأن الفكره عجبتك

ومن غير عياط يا حبي ههههههههه

وربنا يخليهالك يارب وتشوفيها قريب​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2011)

*===========*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

جميل اوي يا كليمو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يامي
> 
> اه اه موافقة ده انتي رافعه السلاح يعني مش هقدر اتكلم هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*بتخونيني يا روزي
ده انا اللي خطبتك الاول في موضوع تسجيل اعجابك يشخصيه
 كده يا روزي:a82:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2011)

*فكرة كتيييييييييير حلوة يا تاسونى روزى*
*أنا أحب أقول لكل أمهات المنتدى *:
*
Happy Mother's Day

ولأنى بحب الورد خاااااااااالص
فدى أجمل هدية عندى ليكم كلكم






وبتمنى ليهم **ولأولادهم **حياة مباركة **وكلها فرح مع المسيح** 
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *===========*​



*جمييييييييييله اووي يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك
وكل سنه وكل ام طيبه وبخير*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بتخونيني يا روزي*
> *ده انا اللي خطبتك الاول في موضوع تسجيل اعجابك يشخصيه*
> *كده يا روزي:a82:*


 

هههههههههه دماغك يا حبي توجعك هههههههه

لالالالالالا مش بخونك خالص صدقيني ld:


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *فكرة كتيييييييييير حلوة يا تاسونى روزى*
> 
> *أنا أحب أقول لكل أمهات المنتدى *:​
> *Happy Mother's Day*
> ...





نورت يا ابو تربو

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ده طلع مش الاذاعه اللي متجددة
> ديه افكارك ياقمر اللي كل يوم اجدد واجدد
> فكره هايله
> بما اني مامتي بعيد عني هي في بلد وانا بلد تاني نبداء بقي يلعياط
> ...



*عيطيني يا جوفاني
انا كمان بقولها كل سنه وانتي طيبه وربنا يشفيكي ويحميكي 
ومهما هيحصل انا بحبك ياماما وبخاف عليكي اوووووووي
وكل سنه وانا طيبه طبعاااا:blush2:
تسلمي يا روزي ع الموضوع وع اللفته الجميله منك ناحية اي اممم
ربنا يحميكي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه دماغك يا حبي توجعك هههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالا مش بخونك خالص صدقيني ld:



*ههههههههههه
الشرع مديكي يا حبي 15
براحتك اتخطبي لدي ودي 
الشرع في صفككككك*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عيطيني يا جوفاني*
> *انا كمان بقولها كل سنه وانتي طيبه وربنا يشفيكي ويحميكي *
> *ومهما هيحصل انا بحبك ياماما وبخاف عليكي اوووووووي*
> *وكل سنه وانا طيبه طبعاااا:blush2:*
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي ويفرح قلبك

ومش تعيطوا بقي هههههههههه احسن اكون انا السبب هعض نفسي كده هههههههههههه

كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا اجمل امهات في المنتدي


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *الشرع مديكي يا حبي 15*
> *براحتك اتخطبي لدي ودي *
> *الشرع في صفككككك*


 

هههههههههه هيييييييييييييييييه

ظهر الحق 

مش كنتي تقولي من الاول ههههههههههههههه:08:


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

روزي دائما متألقه في كل مواضيعها
ودائما تفاجئنا بكل جديد
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك الرائعه ياروزي​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> روزي دائما متألقه في كل مواضيعها​
> ودائما تفاجئنا بكل جديد
> 
> ربنا يبارك في خدمتك الرائعه ياروزي​


 

ميرسي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي ومتشكره جدا علي تشجيعك الرقيق ده

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قمر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه هيييييييييييييييييه
> 
> ظهر الحق
> 
> مش كنتي تقولي من الاول ههههههههههههههه:08:



*هههههههههههههههه
ياالهووووووووووووي  
ايه الفرحه دي يا بت
انتي طلعتي منهم مثنى وثلاث و خماستشر
ههههههههههههه
مبروكاااااااااات عليكي 
*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ياالهووووووووووووي *
> *ايه الفرحه دي يا بت*
> *انتي طلعتي منهم مثنى وثلاث و خماستشر*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه ايوه اويوه مبروكات بقي بالغة الجمع عشان هما كتير خالص مالص ههههههههه

:08::gy0000:


----------



## govany shenoda (20 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​
> *===========*​


 ميرسي خالص كليمو
تسلم ايدك يافنان


----------



## govany shenoda (20 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عيطيني يا جوفاني*
> *انا كمان بقولها كل سنه وانتي طيبه وربنا يشفيكي ويحميكي *
> *ومهما هيحصل انا بحبك ياماما وبخاف عليكي اوووووووي*
> *وكل سنه وانا طيبه طبعاااا:blush2:*
> ...


 لا ياقمر متعيطيش 
ولو مش قادره تبطلي عياط تعالي بقي جمبي 
ربنا يخليها ليكي ويخليكي ليها يارب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> لا ياقمر متعيطيش
> ولو مش قادره تبطلي عياط تعالي بقي جمبي
> ربنا يخليها ليكي ويخليكي ليها يارب



ويخليكي ياغاليه ويخليلك ست الحبايب ويبارك في عمرها


----------



## magedrn (20 مارس 2011)

احب اقول لكل ام فى الدنيا كل سنة وانت طيبة 
احنا مهما عملنا مش هنعرف نرد جميالك على كل واحد فينا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*كل سنة ومامتي هابي بخير*
*كل سنة ومامتي كاندي بخير*
*كل سنة ومامتي ام جوجو بخير *
*كل سنة وكل الامهات بخير وبصحة وسلامة*

*




*


*



*

*



*
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *جمييييييييييله اووي يا كليمو
> ربنا يباركك
> وكل سنه وكل ام طيبه وبخير*


ميرسي خالص  لذوقك
الرب يسوع يخليكي ويخالي ممامتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2011)

+++++++++++​


----------



## besm alslib (20 مارس 2011)

*
**



*

*



*


*



*


*لكل ام من جوا القلب بقول كل سنه وانتي طيبه*

*لكل ام  بقولها ربنا يخليكي لاسرتك ويديم بين اولادك المحبه*

*لكل ام بقولها ببركة الرب يسوع ينعاد عليكي عيدك وانتي مع اعز الاحبه*



*اما لماما راح قولها ان ما في لا كلام ولا تصاميم ولا اغاني ولا مواضيع  ولا هدايا ممكن توفي حبي الك *
*او توفي شوي من محبتك وتضحيتك *

*خفتي علينا من نحن وصغار وخوفك زاد لما كبرنا *

*عزبناكي من صغرنا ولما كبرنا زاد عزابنا *

*كان همك في الاول ان نضل نضاف نلبس منيح وناكل كويس*

*اما لما كبرنا صار عذابك اضعاف زعلنا ولا نتصالحنا عايشين منيح ولا لا*

*وحتى بدراستنا تعبتي معنا اكتر مننا *

*ومع مين يا ترى حكينا ومين صاحبنا وشو عملنا *

*واي غلطه ونحن صغار الها حل وبتنحل لكن لما نكبر اي غلطه صعب انها تنحل *

*ولما بنرتبط يا ترى هيدا الشخص المناسب ولا لا*

*وبعد الارتباط يا ترى مرتاحه ولا لا اولادها مبسوطين ولا لا *

*محتاجتنا ولا لا  اولادنا معزبينا ولا لا *

*مع كل يوم واسبوع وسنه حملك بيتقل وهمك بيكبر *

*ويا ريت فينا نوفيكي تعبك وعذابك منشانا بالعكس بنزود تعبك اكتر واكتر*


*ما فيني غير قلك يا امي اني بحبك من كل قلبي *

*وكل يوم بيمر علي وانا ام بعرف اديش عذابك عميكبر اكتر واكتر لان هلا انا صرت حس فيكي وبمرارك وتعبك*

*الله يخليكي النا يا ماما وتضلي على راسنا شمعه مضوايه طول العمر يا رب*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2011)

_كل سنه وكل امهات والمنتدى وامهاتنا بخير 
وكل سنه وهما طيبين وسعيدين 
ربنا يحافظ عليهم 

لفته راااااااااااااائعه منك روزى 
_​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

واااااااااااو تصميمات وكلام روعة زيك يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليهالك ويفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _كل سنه وكل امهات والمنتدى وامهاتنا بخير _
> 
> _وكل سنه وهما طيبين وسعيدين _
> _ربنا يحافظ عليهم _​
> _لفته راااااااااااااائعه منك روزى _​


 

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يخليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مارس 2011)

*فكره جميله كالعاده منك يا روزي
وانا بقدم ورده لكل أمهات المنتدي





ممتي الغاليه هااابي أجمل ملاك ربنا يخليها ليا
ممتي الجميله بسم الصليب الطيبه جدا ربنا يحميها
ممتي الجميله أمه ربنا يحميها ويبارك حياتها
ممتي الجميله كاندي ربنا يطمنا عليها وترجع بالسلامه
ممتي الجميله مونيكا يارب دايما منوره المنتدي

ولكل الأمهات الشابات
جيوفاني حماتي وفراشه ام ميكو




​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

ثااااااانكس ميكي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## كاري (21 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *===========*​



شكرا لمحبتك ربنا يعوضك  وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

وانتي طيبة يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​

وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 




​ 

انهارده اختارت ليكم شخصية متواجدة معانا باستمرار​ 
شخصية هادية جدا جدا ​ 
انا عن نفسي بحبها اوي وبحترمها جدا ​ 
اكيد عرفتوا انا بتكلم عن مين​ 
ضيفة حلقة الاذاعة انهارده هي العضوه المباركه




​ 
*sparrow*​ 




​ 
اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر منورة الاذاعة كلها​ 




​ 
حبيت اننا نتعرف عليها اكتر واكتر​ 
بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل معانا​ 
فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة​ 


فتابعونااااااااااااااااا​ 




​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

_الصراحه يمكن ما اتعاملتش مع سبارو خالص _
_بس واضح من مشاركتها انها شخصيه جميله بجد _
_وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام _
_اختيار موفق روزى _​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 مارس 2011)

منورة الاذاعة يا سبارو القمر
اختيار موفق يا روزي
واكيد متااابعة ...​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _الصراحه يمكن ما اتعاملتش مع سبارو خالص _
> 
> _بس واضح من مشاركتها انها شخصيه جميله بجد _
> _وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام _
> ...






ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

وهي فعلا كده بجد​


----------



## Rosetta (23 مارس 2011)

*منوووووووووورة يا sparrow القمر 
متابعة  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا سبارو القمر​
> اختيار موفق يا روزي
> 
> واكيد متااابعة ...​


 

منورة دايما يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *منوووووووووورة يا sparrow القمر ​*
> 
> *متابعة  *​


 

تنورينا طبعا يا قمره انتي


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

منورة ياsparrow 
واكيد متابعة​


----------



## انريكي (23 مارس 2011)

امممممممممممم

مش اعرف كتير عن   *sparrow 

ولكن سوف اعرف عنها الكثير من خلال الحلقة ديه

امنورة يا غالية 

واختيار موقف يا روزي

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2011)

*متابع  الحلقة من جهاز الشغل ههه
لم اتعامل مع العضوة سبارو ولكن من روددها فىالمواضيع باين يعنى انها هادية
تقريبا جات غلطة هنا المنتدى هههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> منورة ياsparrow
> 
> 
> واكيد متابعة​


 

منورة دايما يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> امممممممممممم
> 
> مش اعرف كتير عن *sparrow *
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

منور


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *متابع الحلقة من جهاز الشغل ههه*
> *لم اتعامل مع العضوة سبارو ولكن من روددها فىالمواضيع باين يعنى انها هادية*
> *تقريبا جات غلطة هنا المنتدى هههههه*


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا هنعلمها مش تبقي هادية خالص مالص ههههههههه

منور يا جرجس


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*اهلاا بيكى يا استاذه سبارو*_

_*يلا بقى عايز اتعرف عليه *_

_*امتا هنبدا *_

_*فى السيف *_

_*ههههههههه*_
​


----------



## besm alslib (23 مارس 2011)

*تصدقي بايه انتي عسل يا روزي*​

*انا لسا من يومين عارفه ان **sparrow** بنت ههههههههههه*​


*كنت مفكراها ولد عشان كده احسن حاجه عملتيها انك هتعرفينا عليها *​ 

*ومنوووورة يا قمر على الكرسي وجهزي نفسك بقى على اسالة روزي وانا هوصيها تكون حنينه عليكي*​ 


*روزايه اتوصي على الاخرررررررررر بيها بس مش تفهميني صح وتشدي عليها ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اهلاا بيكى يا استاذه سبارو*_​
> 
> _*يلا بقى عايز اتعرف عليه *_​
> _*امتا هنبدا *_​
> ...


 

هههههههههه يابني مستعجل ليه

نسيبها تستعد شوية والتقيل ورا هههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (23 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​
> 
> وضيف جديد​
> في​
> ...



ميرسي يا جميل لاهتمامك​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *تصدقي بايه انتي عسل يا روزي*​
> 
> *انا لسا من يومين عارفه ان **sparrow** بنت ههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه انتي اللي عسل يا حبيبتي

ومش تقلقي  فهماكي صح الصح هههههههههههههه

منورة يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ميرسي يا جميل لاهتمامك ​






العفو يا قمر

انتي منورة الاذاعة كلها​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية يا قمر احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل 

الوظيفة

البرج

ماهي احب الالوان لقلبك؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ؟ ومشروبك ايضا؟

كمان فاكهتك المفضلة ايه؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومين اقربهم لقلبك؟

في سطور مختصره كده عايزه اعرف ماهي شخصية سبارو ؟​
وما هو سبب اختيارك لهذا الاسم؟


يلا يا قمر في انتظارك​

​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*ولهى حرام عليكى ده ظلم  ربنا على المفترى *_

_*هههههههههه*_

_*الله يكون فى عونيك وقعتى فى ايد لا يرحم*_​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

هيا هيا
مش راح نبدا ولا ايه
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*هههههههههه*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ولهى حرام عليكى ده ظلم ربنا على المفترى *_​
> 
> _*هههههههههه*_​
> 
> _*الله يكون فى عونيك وقعتى فى ايد لا يرحم*_​


 

ههههههههههههه


احم احم ما بلاش انت يا كوك:59:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هيا هيا
> 
> مش راح نبدا ولا ايه
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


 

هههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> احم احم ما بلاش انت يا كوك:59:


 
_*ماسى خلاص خلاص*_​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ماسى خلاص خلاص*_​


 

هههههههههههه ايوه كدهleasantr


----------



## sparrow (23 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _الصراحه يمكن ما اتعاملتش مع سبارو خالص _
> _بس واضح من مشاركتها انها شخصيه جميله بجد _
> _وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام _
> _اختيار موفق روزى _​



ميرسي خالص يا كوكو 



الملكة العراقية قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا سبارو القمر
> اختيار موفق يا روزي
> واكيد متااابعة ...​



دا نورك الاذاعه منورة بيكم 



Rosetta قال:


> *منوووووووووورة يا sparrow القمر
> متابعة  ​*



دا نورك يا جميل


----------



## sparrow (23 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> منورة ياsparrow
> واكيد متابعة​



دا نورك يا جميل 



انريكي قال:


> امممممممممممم
> 
> مش اعرف كتير عن   *sparrow
> 
> ...



ميرسي خالص يا انريكي 
هتعرف كل خير دلوقتي هههههههههه 



grges monir قال:


> *متابع  الحلقة من جهاز الشغل ههه
> لم اتعامل مع العضوة سبارو ولكن من روددها فىالمواضيع باين يعنى انها هادية
> تقريبا جات غلطة هنا المنتدى هههههه*



هما الي دخلوني بالعافيه يا جرجس 
فضلوا يجروا في رجلي لحد ما ثبتوني ومعرفتش بقي اخرج منه تاني هههههه


----------



## sparrow (23 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اهلاا بيكى يا استاذه سبارو*_
> 
> _*يلا بقى عايز اتعرف عليه *_
> 
> ...



اهلا بيك يا كوك  بس من غير استاذه ههههههههه كفايه عليا في الشغل 
مستعجل كدة ليه  هنبدا اهو 
بس استعد بما انكم هتجيبوا السيف مينفعش اجي انا فاضيه هههههههههه




besm alslib قال:


> *تصدقي بايه انتي عسل يا روزي*​
> 
> *انا لسا من يومين عارفه ان **sparrow** بنت ههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...



روزي حبيتي وبتسمع كل كلامي ههههههههه
 ولسه جيبلها حاجة حلوة   متنكريش يا روزي ماشي ههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (23 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااا بعد الفاصل
> وانا كمان عدت من الشغل ههههه
> 
> في البداية يا قمر احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين
> ...



اهو جيت بسرعه وخلصت كمان


----------



## خواطر (23 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل

المذيعة روزي عسل

وواضح إنه راح علي كتير مقابلات

سبارو أجوبتك كلها جميلة ، إلا الكيوي لإني ما بحبه 

انشالله بتتوفقي في باقي مسيرتك ويملا أيامك سعااادة


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> اهلا بيك يا كوك بس من غير استاذه ههههههههه كفايه عليا في الشغل
> مستعجل كدة ليه هنبدا اهو
> بس استعد بما انكم هتجيبوا السيف مينفعش اجي انا فاضيه هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه امممممممم

طب زودي الحاجات الحوه

وانا افكر تاني ههههههههههههه:t4:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> اهو جيت بسرعه وخلصت كمان


 

ههههههههههه يا بختك يا بختك

انا شوية وهرحل من الشغل

قولي يارب هههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

خواطر قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> المذيعة روزي عسل
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي يا قمر

ده انتي اللي عسل ومنوره الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

انتظريني بعد الفاصل يا حبي

اكون روحت هههههههههههه​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 مارس 2011)

*اولا منورة الاذاعة يا sparrow انا مش اعرفك بس اكيد انتى *
*بنوتة عسولة وهادية* 
*وميرسى ليكى يا روزى عشان بتعرفينا على الناس القمر دى* 
*شقية انتى يا روزيتى :smile02*
*متابعة معاكى يا قمر وطبعا طبعا عارفة انك مش بتتوصى *
*سيررررررى على بركة الله*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

ارجع من المدرسة الاقي الحلقة خلصت ?! 
ايه الحظ ده :smil8:

ههههههههههههههه
حلقة جميلة يا مذيعة روزي 
تسلمي حبيبتي 
ونورتي يا  sparrow :flowers:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اولا منورة الاذاعة يا sparrow انا مش اعرفك بس اكيد انتى *
> *بنوتة عسولة وهادية*
> *وميرسى ليكى يا روزى عشان بتعرفينا على الناس القمر دى*
> *شقية انتى يا روزيتى :smile02*
> ...




هههههههههههه ميرسي لمرورك العسل زيك يا حبي

وانتي عرفاني يعني مش محتاجه اقولك اني هقوم بالواجب وزيادة كمان هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ارجع من المدرسة الاقي الحلقة خلصت ?!
> ايه الحظ ده :smil8:
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههه

منورة يا قمر

وعقبال ما نشوفك هنا قريب هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع

سبااااااااارو

عايزه اعرف بتقضي يومك ازاي؟

يوم الاجازة بتعملي فيه ايه؟

ما مدي اهمية الحب في حياتك؟

وامتي حسيتي بالحب لاول مره؟

اعترفي جبتي ايه هدية لست الحبايب في عيد الام؟

امتي دموع سبارو تنزل؟

هل انتي شخصية اجتماعية والا مش اوي؟

امتي تفضلي الصمت؟

ايه اكتر التصرفات اللي ممكن تضايقك من الشخص اللي قدامك ؟

يلا يا قمر في انتظارك
​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> منورة يا قمر
> 
> وعقبال ما نشوفك هنا قريب هههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههه بس بدون اسئلة محرجة ههههههههههههه
تسلمي لي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههههههه بس بدون اسئلة محرجة ههههههههههههه
> تسلمي لي يا قمر​




ههههههههههه اكيد يا حبي مش تخافي

انا اسئلتي زي الفل هههههههههههههه:love45:


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع​
> 
> سبااااااااارو​
> عايزه اعرف بتقضي يومك ازاي؟​
> ...


 
جميل الان حشوف الحلقة مباشرة ههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اكيد يا حبي مش تخافي
> 
> انا اسئلتي زي الفل هههههههههههههه:love45:


 
واااااضح من الاسئلة لقراتها ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه تنوري يا قمر

احنا لسه في البداية علي فكره ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2011)

*منوره الاذاعه يا سهير
اختيار جميل كالعاده
سهير انسانه طيبه وهاديه
متابع معاكم ​*


----------



## sparrow (24 مارس 2011)

خواطر قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> المذيعة روزي عسل
> 
> ...


خلاص بلاش الكيوي ممكن نقول البرتقال ههههههههه
ميرسي خالص لردك 




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه امممممممم
> 
> طب زودي الحاجات الحوه
> 
> وانا افكر تاني ههههههههههههه:t4:



ياسلام يا روزي هجبلك محل الحلويات كله  انتي بس تؤمري 



روزي86 قال:


> انتظريني بعد الفاصل يا حبي
> 
> اكون روحت هههههههههههه​


 تروحي بالسلامه 



mana_mana قال:


> *اولا منورة الاذاعة يا sparrow انا مش اعرفك بس اكيد انتى *
> *بنوتة عسولة وهادية*
> *وميرسى ليكى يا روزى عشان بتعرفينا على الناس القمر دى*
> *شقية انتى يا روزيتى :smile02*
> ...



ميرسي خالص


----------



## sparrow (24 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ارجع من المدرسة الاقي الحلقة خلصت ?!
> ايه الحظ ده :smil8:
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



لسه اهو الحلقه مخلصتش 
الاذاعه منورة بيكم يا جميل


----------



## sparrow (24 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع
> 
> سبااااااااارو
> 
> ...



اهو يا جميل جيت بسرعه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> اهو يا جميل جيت بسرعه



نورتي يا قمره

ليا عوده هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااااااااااااا

كلمة تقوليها لخطيبك علي الهواء مباشرة؟ ههههههههههه

ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتحبي تروحيها؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه لاول مره؟

امتي حسيتي بالحزن والضيق؟

ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟

هقولك صفات وتجبيلي اسم ينطبق عليه هذه الصفات من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:

دمه خفيف

متميز

خادم للجميع

مشهور

مواضيعه متميزة

ذات حضور

نشيط جدا

مبدع في افكاره



يلا يا قمر جاوبي 
​


----------



## كوك (25 مارس 2011)

*بجد ده افتره يا جماعه *​ 

*مفيش رحمه خالص *

*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 مارس 2011)

*منورة يا سباااااااااااااااارو

انا جاية اشجع ههههههه​*


----------



## sparrow (26 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااااااا
> اهلا بيكي يا جميل
> 
> 
> ...



اهو يا جميل


----------



## sparrow (26 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه يا سهير
> اختيار جميل كالعاده
> سهير انسانه طيبه وهاديه
> متابع معاكم ​*



ميرسي يا كوكو 



كوك قال:


> *بجد ده افتره يا جماعه *​
> 
> *مفيش رحمه خالص *
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*​



دا روزي طيبه  خالص يا كوك  



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *منورة يا سباااااااااااااااارو
> 
> انا جاية اشجع ههههههه​*



تنوري يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوره الاذاعه يا سهير​*
> *اختيار جميل كالعاده*
> *سهير انسانه طيبه وهاديه*
> 
> *متابع معاكم *​


 

ميرسي ليك يا مايكل منور


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *بجد ده افتره يا جماعه *​
> 
> 
> *مفيش رحمه خالص *​
> *ههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه نووووووو مش في رحمه خالص مالص

وقولت بلاش انت عااااااااارف هههههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *منورة يا سباااااااااااااااارو​*
> 
> 
> *انا جاية اشجع ههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه شجعي يا حبي براحتك طبعا هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> اهو يا جميل


 

اوك يا قمره انظريني هلف وارجعلك ههههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ميرسي يا كوكو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


اهو مش مصدق اني طيبة خالص وهوريله بقي الطيبة هههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

عدنااااااااا مع

سباااااااارو

عايزه اعرف ايه استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

اخر مره خرجتي فيها مع اصحابك كانت امتي؟

ماهي امنياتك واحلامك للمستقبل؟

ايه النصيحة اللي ممكن توجهيها لشخص معين وهتقوليله فيها ايه؟

ولو عتاب ياتري هتقولي فيه ايه؟

امتي ضحكتي اوي من قلبك وكنتي سعيدة جدا؟

لو دموعك نزلت تفضلي مين يمسحلك هذه الدموع؟ ولماذا؟

ما مدي اهمية الاطفال في حياتك؟

ايه اكتر اسماء في الولاد والبنات انتي بتحبيهم؟​


----------



## sparrow (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا مع
> 
> سباااااااارو
> 
> ...




مش اسماء معينه بس بحب اسماء القديسين


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> مش اسماء معينه بس بحب اسماء القديسين


 

تمام يا قمر

اجوبتك جميلة زيك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

عدناااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع الجميلة

سبارو

عايزه اعرف ايه العيب اللي في شخصيتك ونفسك تغيريه؟

ايه اكتر مميزات فيكي بيحبوها اصحابك؟

امتي حسيتي بالوحده؟

لو معاكي وردة لمن تهديها؟

ياتري نفسك تغيري من حياتك يعني بتحبي التجديد والا يبقي الحال كما هو عليه؟ هههههههههه

ايه الشئ اللي بتفكري تشتريه قريب؟

ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟

ايه اقرب ترنيمة بتحسيها اوي؟

مين اعز اصحابك من منتدي الكنيسة؟

اول لما بتفتحي المنتدي بتعملي ايه؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبي تتابعيها باستمرار؟

بقالك كام سنه في المنتدي؟

وايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟

اعترفي بتعرفي تطبخي والا ايه؟ ههههههههه ولو بتعرفي قوليلي بتعرفي تطبخي ايه رخامه بقي هههههههه

ما مدي اهمية الصداقة في حياتك؟



وفي النهاية يا قمره احب اقولك انك نورتي الاذاعه وكنتي ضيفة جميلة معانا واستمتعنا بأننا اتعرفنا عليكي اكتر

احب اعرف رأيك ايه في الاذاعة وفي المذيعه ؟

نورتي يا قمر 

واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك لاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟

شكرا ليكي يا سبارو علي الحلقة الجميلة دي​


----------



## sparrow (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع الجميلة
> 
> سبارو
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## أنجيلا (28 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
انت لسه هنا يا سبارو 
شكلك وقعت ومش عرفة مخرج leasantr

ارحمي البت بقا يا روزي هههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 مارس 2011)

نورتي يا سبارو 
واجوبتك حلوة زيك يا جميل​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ميرسي يا جميل


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

انتي اللي زي العسل

وكنتي منورة الاذاعة


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> انت لسه هنا يا سبارو
> شكلك وقعت ومش عرفة مخرج leasantr​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه حاتر حاتر 

رحمتها اهو هههههههههه:08:


----------



## sparrow (29 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> نورتي يا سبارو
> واجوبتك حلوة زيك يا جميل​



الاذاعه منورة بيكي يا جميل


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

> دا روزي طيبه خالص يا كوك


 
_*ما هو واضح طبعااا *_

_*نورتى الاذاعة يا سبارو*_


_*ويارب ديما نشوفك فى المنتدى منوره كده *_

_*الرب يفرح قلبك*_​ 



> هههههههههه نووووووو مش في رحمه خالص مالص
> 
> وقولت بلاش انت عااااااااارف هههههههههههه:bomb:




*روحى روحى اتشترى على مارسلينو بقى *​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ما هو واضح طبعااا *_
> 
> _*نورتى الاذاعة يا سبارو*_
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه استني عليا ياض انت:t32:


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

_هوس  هوس بقى انا ماشى_

_هجبلك  مارسلينووووووووووو_


_باااااااااى_


_كوك  غير متصل الان  _

_ولحد 2015 _​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه

هستناك بردو لما تبقي متصل

ههههههههه ورايا ايه ولا حاجه


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

خساره ان سبارو خلصت
بقي محدش يعرفني اي رجاله
يا عيب الشوووووووووووووم

لو كنت اعرف كنت جيت ومعايا كام سؤال كدا
اهو الواحد يعمل واجب معاها بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش تتعوض بقي


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

ههههههه معلش ياقمر خطأ غير مقصود


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

انتظروني في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مارس 2011)

طيب احنا بننتظر اهو يا حضرة المذيعة ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

ههههههه حاتر ياحضره المشاهده العسوله


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2011)

_*ههههههههه*_

_*فى انتظار يا روزى *_

_*انا اخد اعفه من الجيش  علشان اخدونى فى حته تانيه*_

_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه

حظك صدقني

بس هتروح مني فين هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة




عايزه اقولكم وحشتوني مووووووووووووووووووووووت


وانهارده بقي جيبالكم عضو كلنا بنحبه

وانا بعزه جدا جدا وعشان كده قولت اطلع عينه يووووووووووه قصدي قولت ارحب بيه بطريقتي يعني هههههههههه


العضو اللي هينور الحلقة معايا انهارده


هو


العضو المبااااااااااارك


bob


اهلا بيك يا باشا منور الاذاعة كلها

يلا بقي ادخل برجلك اليمين هههههههههههههههههه

فاصل ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة مع العضو المميز

بوب

فابقوا معنااااااااااااا 

​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*روزيتى الشقية انا متابعة معاكى يا سكرة *
*وفعلا العضو bob ردودة جميلة خالص *
*واكيد شخصية جميلة *
*متابعة اناleasantr*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

حصره عليها يا حصره عليه 
انت وقعت يا بوب 
كان الله في العون 
نصيحتي ليك 
احترس من كل من اقترب من الارض " نصه "​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 أبريل 2011)

اهلا اهلا منور يا بوب 
وبالراحة عليه يا روزي ههههههههه
منور الاذاعة يا بوب
واكيد متااااااابعة ...​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *روزيتى الشقية انا متابعة معاكى يا سكرة *
> *وفعلا العضو bob ردودة جميلة خالص *
> *واكيد شخصية جميلة *
> *متابعة اناleasantr*​




هههههههههههه

امووووووووووواه انتي عسولتي ومنورة في كل الاوقات يا حبي:flowers:


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة
> 
> وضيف جديد
> 
> ...


:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:
*ايه التدبيس ده يا روزي ؟؟؟؟
يا كسوفي يا كسوفي*
*طيب ما تشوفي حد تاني علشان الحق احضر نفسي ههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حصره عليها يا حصره عليه
> انت وقعت يا بوب
> كان الله في العون
> نصيحتي ليك
> احترس من كل من اقترب من الارض " نصه "​




هههههههههههه احم احم

هش من هنا يا بتاع الحنوضه انت ههههههههههههههههههههههه:boxing:


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههه رائع 
اكيد متابعة معاكم​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اهلا اهلا منور يا بوب
> وبالراحة عليه يا روزي ههههههههه
> منور الاذاعة يا بوب
> واكيد متااااااابعة ...​




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا براحة ايه

بوب قدها يا حبي ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> :fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:
> *ايه التدبيس ده يا روزي ؟؟؟؟
> يا كسوفي يا كسوفي*
> *طيب ما تشوفي حد تاني علشان الحق احضر نفسي ههههههههههه*




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا 

خلاص انت وقعت يا بوب هههههههههه

خد نفس عميق يلا عشان فاصل ونواصل ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ههههههههه رائع
> اكيد متابعة معاكم​




هههههههههههه

تنوري يا حبيبتي


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *روزيتى الشقية انا متابعة معاكى يا سكرة *
> *وفعلا العضو bob ردودة جميلة خالص *
> *واكيد شخصية جميلة *
> *متابعة اناleasantr*​


*شكرا مانا ليكي كتير
طيب حد يكلمها تعفيني :t17::t17:*


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حصره عليها يا حصره عليه
> انت وقعت يا بوب
> كان الله في العون
> نصيحتي ليك
> احترس من كل من اقترب من الارض " نصه "​


*ايه يا عمنا ده انا بخاف ههههههههههه
طيب يا عياد ما توجب مع اخوك و تغير اسمي و ادخل مكاني*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*اهلاااااااااااااااااااااا بوب
منور والنبى يا باشا
والله اعلم هيتعمل فيك ايه هنا هههههههههههههههه
متابعة اكيد
*​


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اهلا اهلا منور يا بوب
> وبالراحة عليه يا روزي ههههههههه
> منور الاذاعة يا بوب
> واكيد متااااااابعة ...​


*طيب ايه يا ملكة ايه بالراحة دي؟؟؟؟؟
هي بتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw::dntknw:*


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ههههههههه رائع
> اكيد متابعة معاكم​



*ههههههههههههه ايه يا انجيلا متابعه دي
ما تعملي حاجه ينوبك فيا ثواب*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه بوب هنا
يا هلا يا هلا
منور يابني الاذاعه 
بت يا روزي ابقي هاتيله شوب شطه كدا علي حسابي
وانشالله ما حد حوش
مهو لازم نكرم الضيف برده

اديني بردلك الحلاوه اللي كنت هتجبها اهو
مش بحب ابقي مديون انا 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

بوب خااااااااااااف وهو لسه علي عتبة بابها ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اهلاااااااااااااااااااااا بوب
> منور والنبى يا باشا
> والله اعلم هيتعمل فيك ايه هنا هههههههههههههههه
> متابعة اكيد
> *​


*ههههههههههههه ايه اللي حيحصل ؟؟؟؟؟
شكلي وقعت ولا حد سمي عليا هههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا عمنا ده انا بخاف ههههههههههه
> طيب يا عياد ما توجب مع اخوك و تغير اسمي و ادخل مكاني*



لا ميرسي 
سبقتك  :blush2:​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه بوب هنا
> يا هلا يا هلا
> منور يابني الاذاعه
> بت يا روزي ابقي هاتيله شوب شطه كدا علي حسابي
> ...





هههههههههههه يا حبي مش تقلقي

هنريحوه اخر راحه ههههههههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

امنور يا بوب

واكيد متابع

روزي مش اتخليه يطلع الى وهو مجنون من الاسئلة

ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> امنور يا بوب
> 
> واكيد متابع
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه عرفت منين

يووووووووووووه قصدي لالالالالالا ازاي هيطلع بوب زي ما دخل يعني ههههههههههههه

منور يا انريكي


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه بوب هنا
> يا هلا يا هلا
> منور يابني الاذاعه
> بت يا روزي ابقي هاتيله شوب شطه كدا علي حسابي
> ...


*ايه يا جوسبل ما تكوني محضر خير ههههههههه
بدل ما تهديها تشطشطيها هههههههههههه
يا مونجي من المهالك يا رب*


----------



## Critic (4 أبريل 2011)

*بالشفا يا بوب*
*انا هتابع و ممتوقعش انى انجدك ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا جوسبل ما تكوني محضر خير ههههههههه
> بدل ما تهديها تشطشطيها هههههههههههه
> يا مونجي من المهالك يا رب*




هههههههههههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا جوسبل ما تكوني محضر خير ههههههههه
> بدل ما تهديها تشطشطيها هههههههههههه
> يا مونجي من المهالك يا رب*



روزي مش محتاجه حد يهديها خالص
هي هتقوم بالواجب وزياده معاك
ههههههههههههههههه

يالا يا بنتي عايزين نتفرج بقي


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> امنور يا بوب
> 
> واكيد متابع
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه ايه يا انريكي 
صدقني هيا مش محتاجه توصية ههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *بالشفا يا بوب*
> *انا هتابع و ممتوقعش انى انجدك ههههههه*




ههههههههههههه عقبالك يالي في بالي

قريب جدا جدا وحصري هههههههههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> روزي مش محتاجه حد يهديها خالص
> هي هتقوم بالواجب وزياده معاك
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يالا يا بنتي عايزين نتفرج بقي




ههههههههههههه يا سلام من عيوني يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههه ايه يا انريكي
> صدقني هيا مش محتاجه توصية ههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههه في حد بيقول حاجه يا جماعه هههههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *بالشفا يا بوب*
> *انا هتابع و ممتوقعش انى انجدك ههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا كله ايه دا كله
المنتدي كله بيعزك قوي يابني
والله صعبت عليا خالص

يالا ياروزي بقي
اشتغلي يابنتي واتوصي ماشي


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه دا كله ايه دا كله
> المنتدي كله بيعزك قوي يابني
> والله صعبت عليا خالص
> ...




ههههههههههههه حاتر هبدأ اهوووووووووو


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *بالشفا يا بوب*
> *انا هتابع و ممتوقعش انى انجدك ههههههه*



*هيا دي الصحوبية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجري ده مش جدعنة خالص علي فكرة يا حبي 
اخوكم مزنوق هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا سلام من عيوني يا قمر



تسلملي عيونك يا حبي انتي


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هيا دي الصحوبية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الجري ده مش جدعنة خالص علي فكرة يا حبي
> اخوكم مزنوق هههههههههههههه*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:spor24:


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه دا كله ايه دا كله
> المنتدي كله بيعزك قوي يابني
> والله صعبت عليا خالص
> ...


*اشوف فيكي يوم يا جوسبل انت و كام واحد و واحدة في بالي كده
:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*
*طيب انا جاهز بس واحدة واحدة هههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *اشوف فيكي يوم يا جوسبل انت و كام واحد و واحدة في بالي كده
> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*
> *طيب انا جاهز بس واحدة واحدة هههههههههههه*




هههههههههه نغنيلك

طب واحده واحده هههههههههههههههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ايه يا انجيلا متابعه دي*
> *ما تعملي حاجه ينوبك فيا ثواب*


 
امرك يا باشا هرسل لروزي شوية اسئلة تزودهم ع لعندها هههههههههههه
انت تامر ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> امرك يا باشا هرسل لروزي شوية اسئلة تزودهم ع لعندها هههههههههههه
> انت تامر ههههههههههههه




هههههههههه عسل يا انجي


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> امرك يا باشا هرسل لروزي شوية اسئلة تزودهم ع لعندها هههههههههههه
> انت تامر ههههههههههههه


*ايه دي يا انجيلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هي تقولك عسل 
لا فعلا بارك الله فيكم و اكثر الله من امثالكم و ادخلكم فسيح جناته هههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *اشوف فيكي يوم يا جوسبل انت و كام واحد و واحدة في بالي كده
> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*
> *طيب انا جاهز بس واحدة واحدة هههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههه
طب يوم شكله ايه بقي 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكل دي قنابل ايه الواد الشرير دا
هو حد عملك حاجه لسه
دا احنا لسه بنقول يا هادي


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

اشرحلي بقي وبالتفصيل بتقضي يومك ازاي؟

يلا بقي دي بداية واظن انها سهله اهي هههههههههههه
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *طيب ايه يا ملكة ايه بالراحة دي؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هي بتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw::dntknw:*


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بتعمل مصايب​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتعمل مصايب​




ههههههههههههه يلا علي البركه بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين
> *اخوكم في الله البوب *
> ...


*و كل ده بداية استرها معانا *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*مش ممممممممممممممممممممكن*
*بوووووووووووووووب هنا *
*بصي يا روزي عايزاكي تعصريه وتفرميه وعلي الحبل علقيه هههههههههههه*
*يلا بالشفا وتعالي بكرة خد الاشاعة ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *و كل ده بداية استرها معانا *




هههههههههههههه اه بداية تنكر يعني

ها ها ها هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش ممممممممممممممممممممكن*
> *بوووووووووووووووب هنا *
> *بصي يا روزي عايزاكي تعصريه وتفرميه وعلي الحبل علقيه هههههههههههه*
> *يلا بالشفا وتعالي بكرة خد الاشاعة ههههههه*​




ههههههههههههه حاتر يا روكا مش تقلقي

هنقوم بأجدع واجب وانتي عارفه يعني هههههههههه لازم نخليه مبسوط

منوره يا قمر


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش ممممممممممممممممممممكن*
> *بوووووووووووووووب هنا *
> *بصي يا روزي عايزاكي تعصريه وتفرميه وعلي الحبل علقيه هههههههههههه*
> *يلا بالشفا وتعالي بكرة خد الاشاعة ههههههه*​


*ايه يا روكا ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نسيتي و بالمشبك نشريه ههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي روكا علي التوصية ابقي تعالي هههههههههه
ماما بتنادي عليكي ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه حاتر يا روكا مش تقلقي
> 
> هنقوم بأجدع واجب وانتي عارفه يعني هههههههههه لازم نخليه مبسوط
> 
> منوره يا قمر


*ايوة كده عايزين نوريه اللي عمره ماشاااااااااااااافه:bomb:*
*ومش اي انبسااااااااااااط :bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا روكا ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نسيتي و بالمشبك نشريه ههههههههه
> ميرسي ليكي روكا علي التوصية ابقي تعالي هههههههههه
> ماما بتنادي عليكي ههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههه*
*ولا تزعل نفسك يا بوب وبالمشبك نشريه ياروزي ههههههه*
*مش حرماك من حاجة اهو*
*اي خدعة هاجي كل يوم وممكن كل ثانية هههههههه*
*قولها حاضر اديني جاية:t17:*​


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة كده عايزين نوريه اللي عمره ماشاااااااااااااافه:bomb:*
> *ومش اي انبسااااااااااااط :bomb:*​





> *هههههههههههه
> ولا تزعل نفسك يا بوب وبالمشبك نشريه ياروزي ههههههه
> مش حرماك من حاجة اهو
> اي خدعة هاجي كل يوم وممكن كل ثانية هههههههه
> قولها حاضر اديني جاية*


*ده انتوا بتعزوني اوي :dntknw::dntknw: هههههههههههههه
انا خايف احسن تجلدوني او تكهربوني 
هههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ده انتوا بتعزوني اوي :dntknw::dntknw: هههههههههههههه
> انا خايف احسن تجلدوني او تكهربوني
> هههههههههههه*


*ياحوووووووووووستي بس كده يا بوب*
*تؤمرني يا بوب*
*




*

*عشان تعرف بس اي حاجة بتطلبها بجيبهالك علطول هههههههه*​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياحوووووووووووستي بس كده يا بوب*
> *تؤمرني يا بوب*
> *
> 
> ...


*ممممممممممممم استرها يا كريم اخر طلب
انا عايز اروح لماما ههههههههههههه
مش لاعب معاكم انتوا شريرين هههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

هههههه مش بمزاجك يابوب تقول مش لاعب هع هع هع


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

حظك اني فون ومش عارفه اظبطك هههههه بس خد ده سؤال علي السريع ياتري ايه احلامك وامنياتك اللي نفسك انها تتحقق؟


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

> *ياتري ايه احلامك وامنياتك اللي نفسك انها تتحقق؟*


*بالنسبة لي في حاجتين 
الروحي 
احس ان ربنا راضي عني و مزعلهوش كل شوية زي ما بعمل
الدنيوي
نفسي اتخرج و اشتغل و اكون في احسن حال و طموحاتي بلا حدود
و يكون كل عائلتي فخورة بيا و احس بوجود كل اصدقائي حوليا
و بعد كل ده ابقي اخطب و اتجوز لو ربنا سهلها ههههههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ممممممممممممم استرها يا كريم اخر طلب*
> *انا عايز اروح لماما ههههههههههههه*
> *مش لاعب معاكم انتوا شريرين هههههههههه*




نادولو ع الماما يا ناس الراجل هيعيط :crying:
ههههههههههههههه

سلامتك يا بوب ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

هههههه ربنا معاك يا باشا بص بقي ايدي بتاكلني لسه هسأل تاني هههههه وابقي انت ظبط السطور بقي لاني فون عايزه اعرف ماذا تعني لك كلمه حب؟ وهل عيشت الحب ام مازلت تبحث عنه حتي الان؟ ولو حبيت قولي كان عندك كام سنه وقت اول حب؟


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> نادولو ع الماما يا ناس الراجل هيعيط :crying:
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> سلامتك يا بوب ههههههه


*لا يا انجيلا عيب ده بس علشان يشعروا بالشفقة عليا 
و تبقي الاسئلة سهلهة هههههههههههههه*[/SIZE]


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

هع هع هع طب جاوب يا ناصح


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

> *ماذا تعني لك كلمه حب؟*


*كلمة تشعر الانسان بالسعادة و الدفء
و ممكن يكون للانسان حلم او يحول حياته لكابوس*


> *هل عيشت الحب ام مازلت تبحث عنه حتي الان؟*


*مممممم للاسف ممكن اسميه كان هبل مش حب و كويس اني فقت بسرعة 
اما البحث فمستمر فيه *


> *ولو حبيت قولي كان عندك كام سنه وقت اول حب؟*


*19 تقريبا*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا يا انجيلا عيب ده بس علشان يشعروا بالشفقة عليا *
> *و تبقي الاسئلة سهلهة هههههههههههههه*




هههههههههه شاطر يعني هههههههههههه
روزي سمعتيه? صعبي الاسئلة ع الذكي ده ههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههههه شاطر يعني هههههههههههه
> روزي سمعتيه? صعبي الاسئلة ع الذكي ده ههههههههههههه



*يا انجيلا خليكي محضر خير 
و حفوتلك خمساية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههه*[/SIZE]


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا انجيلا خليكي محضر خير *
> *و حفوتلك خمساية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههه*


 
المشكلة اني بحب اشعلها :t33:
طيب هكون محضر خير لاجلك بسleasantr 
هههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*اممممم اية رحتى فين يا روزيتى الجميلة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> امووووووووووواه انتي عسولتي ومنورة في كل الاوقات يا حبي:flowers:


*دة نورك يا جميلة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *شكرا مانا ليكي كتير*
> *طيب حد يكلمها تعفيني :t17::t17:*


*لا ازاى مش تقلق كنا قبل منك كنا هنا برضو*
*بس صدقنى دى حنينة خالص وحتة سكرة *
*يلا بقى اتكل على الله وربنا يستر  :ray::*
*هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههههه شاطر يعني هههههههههههه
> روزي سمعتيه? صعبي الاسئلة ع الذكي ده ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه عيوني يا قمر هههههههههههههه:smil12:[/SIZE]


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *لا ازاى مش تقلق كنا قبل منك كنا هنا برضو*
> *بس صدقنى دى حنينة خالص وحتة سكرة *
> *يلا بقى اتكل على الله وربنا يستر  :ray::*
> *هههههه*​




ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي انتي


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اممممم اية رحتى فين يا روزيتى الجميلة*​




هنااااااااا اهو يا حبيبتي

بس كنت من فون ومش عارفه ارخم براحتي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااااااا

ما هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

سؤال رخم اوي بقي معلش ههههههههه ليه سميت حبك انه مكنش حب وقتها؟

ماهي مواصفات فتاة احلامك؟

امتي تحس انك مجروح اوي؟

امتي تفضل الجلوس بمفردك بعيد عن الناس؟

ما مدي اهمية الصداقة في حياتك؟

انت شخصية اجتماعية والا مش انطوائية؟ انا عارفه بس بردو لازم المستمعين يعرفوا ههههههههههه

ايه اكتر شئ بيعجبك في البنت؟

واكتر شئ يعجبك في الشاب؟


يلا سلي ايدك في دول ورجعالك تاني هههههههههه
​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

*طيب عيشوا حياتكم 
علي بال ما اروح الكلية و ارجع هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *طيب عيشوا حياتكم *
> * علي بال ما اروح الكلية و ارجع هههههههه*




ههههههههههههه طيب انا كتبتلك اسئلة

جاوب علي راحتك يا باشا​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه طيب انا كتبتلك اسئلة
> 
> جاوب علي راحتك يا باشا​


*هههههههههههه حاضر يا روزي 
اكيد راجع حروح فين يعني
و بعدين انت خلاص عرفتي سكتي و حتعرفي تجيبيني تاني ههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههه حاضر يا روزي
> اكيد راجع حروح فين يعني
> و بعدين انت خلاص عرفتي سكتي و حتعرفي تجيبيني تاني ههههههههههه*




هههههههههههههه 

ربنا معاك يا بوب ويقويك علينا هههههههههههه:yaka::beee:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 أبريل 2011)

اي دة يا روزي الاسئلة سهلة اووووووووي
صعبيها يا قمر
بهدي النفوس انا ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

حاتر يا حبي هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ممممممممممممم استرها يا كريم اخر طلب
> انا عايز اروح لماما ههههههههههههه
> مش لاعب معاكم انتوا شريرين هههههههههه*


*ماما جاااااااااااااات هيييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*




*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2011)

*منوووووووور يا بوووووووووووب​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 أبريل 2011)

*اهلا اهلا يا بوب منور 
روزى يا حبى 
بوب بقى بالدات توصية جامدة جدااااااااااااا
علشان كلام الهجايص وعلشان ريحى ضهرك دى وحياتك 
ومتابعة معاكى واكيد متالقة دايما
*​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اي دة يا روزي الاسئلة سهلة اووووووووي
> صعبيها يا قمر
> بهدي النفوس انا ههههههههههه​


*ايه اللي حصل ده و انا مش موجود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماشي يا ملكة ليكي يومك و انا خدوم جداجدا
هيا مش محتاجة توصية هههههههههه*


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماما جاااااااااااااات هيييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه ايه دي يا روكا ؟؟؟؟؟
لو دي ماما تبقي روزي ارحم هههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منوووووووور يا بوووووووووووب​*


*ربنا يخليك يا مايكل 
طيب ما تيجي تحوش طيب 
و انت ليك كلمتك برضه هههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اهلا اهلا يا بوب منور
> روزى يا حبى
> بوب بقى بالدات توصية جامدة جدااااااااااااا
> علشان كلام الهجايص وعلشان ريحى ضهرك دى وحياتك
> ...


*في ايه يا ديدي؟؟؟؟؟
هي دي بلدياتك و حتوجبي معايا؟؟؟؟
بارك الله فيكي  
في الاخر ريحي ضهرك بقي ههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2011)

*منور يا بوب
متابع واحتمال ابقى اسأل ، مجرد احتمال موعدكش 
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي انتي


*ويخليكى ليا يا غالية*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هنااااااااا اهو يا حبيبتي
> 
> بس كنت من فون ومش عارفه ارخم براحتي هههههههههههه


*هههههههههه وانا اقول *
*نورتى يا سكرة*​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااااا
> 
> ما هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟
> 
> ...


*كل دي تسليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا جاهز لاي سؤال و مذاكر كويس ههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *منور يا بوب
> متابع واحتمال ابقى اسأل ، مجرد احتمال موعدكش
> *


*ايه يا مينا بدل ما تقولي اشيل مكانك الليلة دي و انت راجل ليك هبتك برضه؟؟؟
تنورني يا باشا ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ايه دي يا روكا ؟؟؟؟؟
> لو دي ماما تبقي روزي ارحم هههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههه*
*دي ماما اللي بتنادي عليها من كام مشاركة فاتو:t33:*​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *دي ماما اللي بتنادي عليها من كام مشاركة فاتو:t33:*​


*صدقيني يا روكا علي كده روزي دي ملاك ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *صدقيني يا روكا علي كده روزي دي ملاك ههههههههههه*


*لو مش عاجباك ماما دي ابعتلك ماما تاني هههههههه*
*ولا اقولك انا انزلك اسئلة احسن*
*اصلي بحب اخدم الناس:t33:*​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لو مش عاجباك ماما دي ابعتلك ماما تاني هههههههه*
> *ولا اقولك انا انزلك اسئلة احسن*
> *اصلي بحب اخدم الناس:t33:*​


*ههههههههههه شكرا روكا لا دي ولا غيرها 
انا عندي في البيت ماما واحدة و زي القمر ههههههههههههه
اسئلة اسئلة انا ولا يهمني انا جاهز لكل حاجة (كلام هجايص ) ههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا مايكل
> طيب ما تيجي تحوش طيب
> و انت ليك كلمتك برضه هههههههههههههه*




*انت قدها وقدود يا معلم

اتكل ع الله وخلص ع طول​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههه شكرا روكا لا دي ولا غيرها
> انا عندي في البيت ماما واحدة و زي القمر ههههههههههههه
> اسئلة اسئلة انا ولا يهمني انا جاهز لكل حاجة (كلام هجايص ) ههههههههه*


*ههههههههههه*
*مممممممم ان كان كده مااااااااااااشي*
*هتشوف شوال اسئلة*
*عشان انت بس طلبت مني*
*وانا مش بحب ارفضلك طلب بصراحة:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انت قدها وقدود يا معلم
> 
> اتكل ع الله وخلص ع طول​*


*ايوة اسمع كلام الكبير وخلص وبطل رغي:ranting:* ​


----------



## bob (6 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *مممممممم ان كان كده مااااااااااااشي*
> *هتشوف شوال اسئلة*
> *عشان انت بس طلبت مني*
> *وانا مش بحب ارفضلك طلب بصراحة:t33:*​


*هههههههههههههه انت صدقتي ولا ايه 
انا كنت بهرء بس*


> *اايوة اسمع كلام الكبير وخلص وبطل رغي*


*سمعا و طاعه ههههههههههه
اما اشوف حيوديني فين؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أبريل 2011)

منور الاذاعه يا بوووووووووووووووب
متابعه بس على صوتك عشان المستمعين يسمعوك كويس :d
​


----------



## bob (6 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> منور الاذاعه يا بوووووووووووووووب
> متابعه بس على صوتك عشان المستمعين يسمعوك كويس :d
> ​


*ربنا يخليكي يا كوكي 
لا صوتك العالي دليل علي ضعف موقفك *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة اسمع كلام الكبير وخلص وبطل رغي:ranting:* ​




*انا قصدي يخلص ع  حاجه تانيه :ranting:​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اهلا اهلا يا بوب منور
> روزى يا حبى
> بوب بقى بالدات توصية جامدة جدااااااااااااا
> علشان كلام الهجايص وعلشان ريحى ضهرك دى وحياتك
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه

من عنيا يا حبي

منورة


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ايه دي يا روكا ؟؟؟؟؟
> لو دي ماما تبقي روزي ارحم هههههههههههه*




هههههههههه بقي كده

يومك زي الفل معايا

استعدلي بقي

وانت اللي جبته لنفسك

بس هه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *منور يا بوب
> متابع واحتمال ابقى اسأل ، مجرد احتمال موعدكش
> *




يلا يلا يا مينا

ظبطه يابني ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههه وانا اقول *
> *نورتى يا سكرة*​




ده نورك يا حبيبتي الغالية


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *كل دي تسليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا جاهز لاي سؤال و مذاكر كويس ههههههههههههه*




هههههههههههههه هنشوف في الاختبار القادم ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *صدقيني يا روكا علي كده روزي دي ملاك ههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههههه مش تجيب اسمي لو سمحت

ههههههههههههههه:ranting::spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

احمممممممممممممم احممممممممممممممممم سكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

روزي جت عشان تسأل تاني هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

يلا يلا انااااااا جيت تاني

احكيلي ايه اكتر شئ في شخصيتك نفسك تغيره؟

وايه المميزات اللي في شخصيتك وبتجذب من حولك؟

ياتري نفسك تهاجر خارج مصر؟

جبت ايه هدية لست الحبايب ؟ اعترف ههههههههههههه

هقولك صفات وانت تقولي اسم تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:

شقي

دمه خفيف

مشهور جدا

صاحب حضور

متميز بمواضيعه

متواضع جدا

خادم للجميع

معروف بقلمه

محبوب من جميع الاعضااااااااااااء



لو معاك 3 وردات ياتري مين ال 3 اشخاص اللي هتهديهم تلك الورود؟

يلا دول في السريع كده قبل ما ارحل للنوم هههههههههههه
​


----------



## bob (6 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يلا انااااااا جيت تاني
> 
> احكيلي ايه اكتر شئ في شخصيتك نفسك تغيره؟
> 
> ...


*ايه في تاني ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه في تاني ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




هههههههههههه اه طبعا انا اصلا لما هخلص هقوك

هش يلا ههههههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

يلا عدنااااااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

ايه رأيك في المنتدي عموما؟

ياتري عندك اي اضافات تحب تشوفها في المنتدي؟

مين اكتر الاعضاء اللي القريبين منك؟

ياتري مشترك في منتديات اخري؟

اول لما بتفتح المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي لازم تدخلها باستمرار؟

ماهي هواياتك بجانب النت؟

يلا يا باشا ولنا عودة اخيرة 
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

*وايه المميزات اللي في شخصيتك وبتجذب من حولك؟*
 
 
* مش انا اللي اقول حسيبك تجاوبي انت ههههههههههه*


*احم احم *

*بص يا بوب وبصراحه يعني انا شايفه فيك مميزات كتير*

*بس يمكن نظري ضعيف بس يلا بقي هههههههههه*

*انت شخص مثقف جدا*
*دمك خفيف وصاحب حضور*
*اجتماعي ومحبوب من الجميع*
*بتتعامل مع كل شخص حسب دماغه وطريقة تفكيره*

*وكفاية عليك كده هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## bob (6 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا عدنااااااااااا مره اخري
> 
> عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟
> 
> ...


*ايه ده شكل الناس اتخنقت مني ههههههههههههه*
*و كمان علي قد فلوسكم هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه ده شكل الناس اتخنقت مني ههههههههههههه*
> *و كمان علي قد فلوسكم هههههههههههههههه*





ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا صدقني يا بوب الحوار معاك ممتع وجميل 

وميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل زيك

وبما انك بتحب الكوره سؤال بقي في السريع كده

انت اهلاوي والا زملكاوي؟ هههههههههههههه

ونسيت كمان اسألك انت خريج ايه؟ ههههههههه

وهل انت لديك وظيفة في الوقت الحالي والا لما تتخرج ان شاء الله؟


يلا وليا عوده اخيره دول مش يتحسبوا اصلا هههههههه
​


----------



## bob (6 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا صدقني يا بوب الحوار معاك ممتع وجميل
> *ربنا يخليكي روزي انت مذيعة ممتازة ههههههههههه*
> وميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل زيك
> 
> ...


*يا سلام علي كرمك هههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (6 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *وايه المميزات اللي في شخصيتك وبتجذب من حولك؟*
> 
> 
> * مش انا اللي اقول حسيبك تجاوبي انت ههههههههههه*
> ...


*ههههههههههههه :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
ميرسي ليكي روزي علي الكلام الكبير ده 
معتقدش كنت ممكن اتكلم علي نفسي كده 
علشان كده سبتلك السؤال ده او للقارء انه يفكر فيه (وسيلة مساعدة)ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا سلام علي كرمك هههههههههههه*




ههههههههههه طول عمري :smil12::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههههه :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> ميرسي ليكي روزي علي الكلام الكبير ده
> معتقدش كنت ممكن اتكلم علي نفسي كده
> علشان كده سبتلك السؤال ده او للقارء انه يفكر فيه (وسيلة مساعدة)ههههههه*




هههههههههه اي خدمه عشان تعرف بس هههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع المميز

بوب

عايزه اعرف ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟

هل بوب بيحب يحتفظ بالذكريات في حياته؟

انت رومانسي بنسبة كام في%؟

لو قولتلك عتاب ياتري هتقوله لمين وهتقول فيه ايه؟

وبردو لو قولتلك نصيحة هتقولها لمين وهتكون ايه؟

احكيلي موقف حسيت فيه بوجود من حولك بجانبك؟

ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحب تكون فيه اطول وقت؟

انت بتتقبل النقد والا بتضايق؟

اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناول كام مره في الشهر؟

ياتري مواظب علي الصلاه والصوم والا مش دايما؟

ماهي الترنيمة المقربه لقلبك؟

ماهو المزمور المحبب لك؟

هل انت خادم في الكنيسة؟


ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الحياه

العمل

الاسره

الاطفال

الحرية

وفي النهاية يا بوب احب اقولك انك كنت منورنا ومبسوطين اننا اتعرفنا عليك اكتر

وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

وفي المذيعة؟ هههههههههه اللي مش طلعت عينك خالص


بجد استمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك وبتمنالك كل السعاده في حياتك

واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة بكلمه منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

شكرا ليك يا باشا
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههههه انت صدقتي ولا ايه *
> *انا كنت بهرء بس*


*بهرء دي زي بهزر:a63:*
*اكيد طبعا صدقت :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا قصدي يخلص ع حاجه تانيه :ranting:​*


* ماهو ده الحاجة التانية:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

> دمه خفيف
> *روكا و كوبتك مرمر و بنت العدرا*


*انقذت نفسك عارف لو ماقولتش اسمي كنت نزلتلك اسئلة ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انقذت نفسك عارف لو ماقولتش اسمي كنت نزلتلك اسئلة ههههههههههههه*​


*هو انا اقدر و هل يخفي القمر 
متصدقيش ههههههههههههه*
:a63::a63::a63:


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع المميز
> بوب
> 
> عايزه اعرف ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟
> ...



*هيهيهيههيه :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
افرااااااااااااااااااااج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

> صاحب حضور
> دونا و امي امه​





> معروف بقلمه
> ديدي و دونا قريتلهم حاجات عجبتني جدا​


*ميرررسى خالص ده بس من ذوقك يا بوب
احنا اللى بجد  كسبنا كتير بشخصيه جميله زيك 
يا رب تفضل معانا ومش تزهق مننا ابدااا *


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى خالص ده بس من ذوقك يا بوب
> احنا اللى بجد  كسبنا كتير بشخصيه جميله زيك
> يا رب تفضل معانا ومش تزهق مننا ابدااا *


*ربنا يخليكي دونا ده كلام بجد اعتز بيه 
المهم انتوا اللي متزهقوش مني 
و ربنا يديم المعروف ههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هيهيهيههيه :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*
> * افرااااااااااااااااااااج*




هههههههههههه مبسوط اوي يا خويا انك افراج

لو اعرف كده مكنتش سيبتك قبل شهر هههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا بوب نورك اشد من الكهربا يا باشا ههههههههههههه:nunu0000::gun:​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 أبريل 2011)

هو بوب طلع افراج لالالالا مع الاسف هههههههههههههه
نورت الاذاعة يا بوب وبجد اجوبتك حلوة اوووي
ومرسي لروزي القمر ولاسئلتها الي زي العسل​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هو بوب طلع افراج لالالالا مع الاسف هههههههههههههه
> نورت الاذاعة يا بوب وبجد اجوبتك حلوة اوووي
> ومرسي لروزي القمر ولاسئلتها الي زي العسل​




هههههههههه 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

انتي اللي زي العسل


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أبريل 2011)

نورت يا بوب اجوبتك زي العسل 
والاسئلة سكر يا روزي هههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

*ايه ده هو انا دايما اجى متأخر ليه؟ كان نفسى اسألك سؤالين 
كده حلوين يجبوا اجلك هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يابوب انك وصفتنى بالشقاوة مع انى هادية جدا ووديعة جدا 
حتى شوف:36_22_25:
*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> نورت يا بوب اجوبتك زي العسل
> والاسئلة سكر يا روزي هههههههههههه​




ميرسي حبيبتي 

انتي اللي زي السكر يا قمر


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه مبسوط اوي يا خويا انك افراج
> 
> لو اعرف كده مكنتش سيبتك قبل شهر هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نورت يا بوب نورك اشد من الكهربا يا باشا ههههههههههههه:nunu0000::gun:​


*هههههههههههههه خلاص اهو حصل 
ميرسي روزي كتير علي اللقاء الجميل ده*


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هو بوب طلع افراج لالالالا مع الاسف هههههههههههههه
> نورت الاذاعة يا بوب وبجد اجوبتك حلوة اوووي
> ومرسي لروزي القمر ولاسئلتها الي زي العسل​


*هههههههههههه خلاص يا ملكة مفيش تسخين تاني
و ميرسي ليكي علي كلامك الجميل *


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> نورت يا بوب اجوبتك زي العسل
> والاسئلة سكر يا روزي هههههههههههه​


*ميرسي ليكي انجيلا ربنا يخليكي 
عقبال ما اشوفك ممسوكة هنا هههههههههه*


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه ده هو انا دايما اجى متأخر ليه؟ كان نفسى اسألك سؤالين
> كده حلوين يجبوا اجلك هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يابوب انك وصفتنى بالشقاوة مع انى هادية جدا ووديعة جدا
> حتى شوف:36_22_25:
> *


*نانسي علي فكرة ده الرد ال 1000 بالنسبة ليا في المنتدي
دايما كده يا نانسي بتعزيني ههههههههههههه
هادية و وديعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علي عمو برضه هههههههههههههه
علي فكره ده انا وصفتك انك من ضمن اقرب الناس ليا في المنتدي يالا هيصي بقي*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي انجيلا ربنا يخليكي *
> *عقبال ما اشوفك ممسوكة هنا هههههههههه*


 
ربنا يستر :vava:
ايه الشر ده كله?
 وانا لكنت بفتكرك طيب وتتمنى الخير لناس :t26:


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ربنا يستر :vava:
> ايه الشر ده كله?
> وانا لكنت بفتكرك طيب وتتمنى الخير لناس :t26:


*يا انجيلا ما انتي لو كنتي قدمتي السبت معايا
كنتي حتلاقي الحد ليك يوم يا اللي في بالي ههههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا انجيلا ما انتي لو كنتي قدمتي السبت معايا*
> *كنتي حتلاقي الحد ليك يوم يا اللي في بالي ههههههههههه*




 ليه يا بوب ?!
انا كنت لطيفة خالص ومش عملت دوشة:smile01
شفت انت ظالمني ازاي?!


----------



## كوك (7 أبريل 2011)

_*جيت متأخر *_

_*يا خساااره*_
​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *نانسي علي فكرة ده الرد ال 1000 بالنسبة ليا في المنتدي
> دايما كده يا نانسي بتعزيني ههههههههههههه
> هادية و وديعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علي عمو برضه هههههههههههههه
> علي فكره ده انا وصفتك انك من ضمن اقرب الناس ليا في المنتدي يالا هيصي بقي*



*ههههههههههههه ومسمينى نانسى بتاعت حقوق المرأة ؟
هو انا ببيع فول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبتتفرج على افلام كارتون يابوب ؟؟؟؟؟ليه انتى عندك كام سنة ياقطة ؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه
كده انت اثبت ان الراجل اصله ......جلدة حنفيه على رأى عادل امام ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههههه خلاص اهو حصل
> ميرسي روزي كتير علي اللقاء الجميل ده*




هههههههههههه

العفو يا بوب

تعيش وتتمسك في مواضيع تاني يا باشا ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هو انا اقدر و هل يخفي القمر
> متصدقيش ههههههههههههه*
> :a63::a63::a63:


*هههههههههههه*
*ماشي علي لسانك*
*بس هتروح مني فين مسيرك تقع في ايدي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ليه يا بوب ?!
> انا كنت لطيفة خالص ومش عملت دوشة:smile01
> شفت انت ظالمني ازاي?!


*خالص يا انجيلا ملاك يا بنتي 
ده مش ظلم ده اقل حاجة علي تهدية النفوس اللي كنتي عملاها
:gun::gun::gun:*[/SIZE]


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*جيت متأخر *_
> 
> _*يا خساااره*_
> ​


*ههههههههههههههه معلش يا كوك
 نشوفك في المنتدي الترفيهي الخاص حاجيلك انا بقي ههههههههه*


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ومسمينى نانسى بتاعت حقوق المرأة ؟
> هو انا ببيع فول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبتتفرج على افلام كارتون يابوب ؟؟؟؟؟ليه انتى عندك كام سنة ياقطة ؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه
> كده انت اثبت ان الراجل اصله ......جلدة حنفيه على رأى عادل امام ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *


*طيب عايز نص فول و عليه بليلة هههههههههههههه
يا نانسي الافلام الكارتون دي ممتازة و خصوصا monesters inc
جلدة حنفية يا نانسي :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> العفو يا بوب
> 
> تعيش وتتمسك في مواضيع تاني يا باشا ههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه هو لسه في مواضيع تانية بتمسك الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و اتمسك ليه انا ماشي في السليم و معايا بطاقة هههههههههه​*


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *ماشي علي لسانك*
> *بس هتروح مني فين مسيرك تقع في ايدي:nunu0000:*​


*ههههههههههههههه و انتي عاملة موضوع بتمسكي حد فيها برضه هههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه و انتي عاملة موضوع بتمسكي حد فيها برضه هههههههههه*


*ههههههههههههه*
*هتشووووووووووووووووووف هتشووووووووووووف :budo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> <b>ههههههههههههه هو لسه في مواضيع تانية بتمسك الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​</b>
> <b> و اتمسك ليه انا ماشي في السليم و معايا بطاقة هههههههههه​</b>




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا اصل انا نويالك علي موضوع بس ايه اشد من الاذاعه بكتير

اسمه كرسي الاعتراف بس حظك ان كوك سبقك 

لكن كله في وقته يا باشا​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *هتشووووووووووووووووووف هتشووووووووووووف :budo:*​




ههههههههههه روكا ده لازم يكون في كرسي الاعتراف

عشان ناخد حقنا تالت ومتلت هههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا اصل انا نويالك علي موضوع بس ايه اشد من الاذاعه بكتير
> 
> اسمه كرسي الاعتراف بس حظك ان كوك سبقك
> 
> لكن كله في وقته يا باشا​


*ليييييييييييييييه يا بت فتحتي عينه:gun:*
*كنت مخلياهاله مفاجأة:act23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه روكا ده لازم يكون في كرسي الاعتراف
> 
> عشان ناخد حقنا تالت ومتلت هههههههههههه:ura1:


*اييييييييييييييوة بلاش توصيني متوصية لوحدي:ura1:*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليييييييييييييييه يا بت فتحتي عينه:gun:*
> *كنت مخلياهاله مفاجأة:act23:*
> ​





هههههههههه بجد مكنتش اعرف

اصل انا كنت قيلاله قبل كده ان كوك سبقك هناك هههههههههه

معلش بقي يا قمر:t4:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييييييييوة بلاش توصيني متوصية لوحدي:ura1:*
> ​





بس كده وده المطلوب هههههههههه:bud::mus13:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه بجد مكنتش اعرف
> 
> اصل انا كنت قيلاله قبل كده ان كوك سبقك هناك هههههههههه
> 
> معلش بقي يا قمر:t4:​


*ماهو مش عارف سبقه في ايه:boxing:*
*ولا يهمك يا سكرة:t4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بس كده وده المطلوب هههههههههه:bud::mus13:​


*بس كوك يخلص فترته وهو هيشوف كل خير:t39:*​


----------



## bob (8 أبريل 2011)

*روكا و روزي من الواضح ان في مؤامرة بتتدبر عليا؟؟؟؟
و انا مش حسكت طبعا :act19::act19::act19:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *روكا و روزي من الواضح ان في مؤامرة بتتدبر عليا؟؟؟؟
> و انا مش حسكت طبعا :act19::act19::act19:*


*طب اتكلم كده وجرب شوف هنعمل ايه:boxing:*​


----------



## bob (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب اتكلم كده وجرب شوف هنعمل ايه:boxing:*​


*ايه يا روكا الكلام ده هو الواحد ميعرفش يهزر معاكي نيا ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا روكا الكلام ده هو الواحد ميعرفش يهزر معاكي نيا ههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههه
ناس تخاف:t39:
*​


----------



## bob (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ناس تخاف:t39:
> *​


*لالالاالالالالالا ده مش خوف 
ده حرص لما اشوف ايه اللي بتدبروه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:59::59:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *لالالاالالالالالا ده مش خوف
> ده حرص لما اشوف ايه اللي بتدبروه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> :59::59:*


*هههههههههه*
*ده بعدك يا بوب:mus13:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

وبكده نكون وصلنا لنهاية حلقتنا مع المميز

بوب

اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياااااااااتي​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة​

وضيف جديد​ 
في​ 
اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​ 
انهارده بقي اكيد اكيد الحلقة هتعجبكم​ 
لاني اختارت شخصية متواجدة معانا ومنورة المنتدي كله​ 
لان بحس كتير انها وحيدة ​ 
حبيت بجد نقرب منها اكتر ونتصاحب عليها ونعرفها انها غالية علينا كلنا​ 
ونفسي بجد اشوفها مبسوطة وفرحاااانه​ 
وعشان كده بقي هجيبها هنا في الاذاعه عشان نتعرف عليها اكتر​ 
ونرخم عليها وده طبعنا العادي يعني هههههههههههه​ 
يوووووووووه نستوني اقولكم هي مين​ 
هي​ 
العضوه الجميلة جدا​ 
marmar2004​ 

اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر​ 
منورة الاذاعة كلها وبتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل معانا​ 
فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة ومع القمر
مرموره​ 
فتااااابعونااااااااااااا​​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا يا مرمورة
فعلا نفسنا نتعرف لحالك ومش بدنا تكوني لوحدك خالص
لانو حالي مثل روزي فعلا بشوفك لحالك ومش بتلعبي معانا 
ونحنا عايزينك تلعبي معنا قي 
هة بس ههههههههههه
منوة الاذاعة واكيد بنتظر اجابباتك واتابع


----------



## Nemo (9 أبريل 2011)

منورة الاذاعة يامرمورة وطبعا اكيد هتبقى حلقة متميزة مع العسولة حبيبتنا روزاااااايا
منتظرينك يا مرمر وحظ موفق


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> مرحبا يا مرمورة
> فعلا نفسنا نتعرف لحالك ومش بدنا تكوني لوحدك خالص
> لانو حالي مثل روزي فعلا بشوفك لحالك ومش بتلعبي معانا
> ونحنا عايزينك تلعبي معنا قي
> ...


 

هههههههههه صح يا جوجو

لازم نرخم عليها لحد ما تفك وتبقي زينا كده منطلقه هههههههه

منور يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

Nemo قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يامرمورة وطبعا اكيد هتبقى حلقة متميزة مع العسولة حبيبتنا روزاااااايا
> منتظرينك يا مرمر وحظ موفق


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

انتي العسل كله 

منورة يا نيمو


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أبريل 2011)

منورة الاذاعة يا قمر انشاء الله تقضي وقت ممتع
ومتابعة مع المذيعة روزي العسل ​


----------



## انريكي (9 أبريل 2011)

امنور يا غالي

وبالراحة عليه يا روزي انا بوصيكي هههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (9 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههه*

*يا عينى عليكى *

*وقعتى فى ايد روزى*
*هههههه*

*ربنا معاكى*


*منوره الاذاعه *

*ربنا معاكى*
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

منورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مرمر يا أموره ياعسل ونفسنا بجد تبقى اخت معانا بجد ونغلس عليكى ههههههههههه دا العادى بتاعنا الغلاسه​


----------



## MAJI (9 أبريل 2011)

اهلا مرمر ومرحبا بيكي ضيفة غالية علينا في اذاعة المنتدى
في هذا المنتدى لاوجود للشعور بالوحدة 
فالاعضاء رغم انشغالهم فهم يتفقدون بعضهم ويصلون لبعضهم  
انت بين اسرتك الثانية
الرب يحفظك
شكرا روزي على اختيارك لمرمر كضيف  الاذاعة


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي ياروزي ياقمر علي اختيارك
بس حد يبلغها انها مطلوبه علي وجه السرعه
في انتظارك يامرمر


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2011)

*متابع حلقات الشقاوة الاذاعية مع روزى
مستنى الحلقة مع مرمورة  عشان نتعرف عليها اكتر*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

*منووره الاذاعه يا مرمر

ومتابع اجاباتك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*مرمرررررررررررررررررررر*
*مش تخافى من البت روزى  دى طيبه ومش بتعض*
*يوه قصدى  مش بتغلس *
*مش عارف لسانى ماله  ادخل يا لسانى*
*بصى يا مرمر انتى تحفظى الحلقة دى وتديهانى اتفرج  عليها ولو*
*البت نصة دى*
*قصدى روزى العسل دا*
*رخمت  عليكى كالعادة*
*ابقى قوليلى وانا اجى اخطفهاليك*
*منورة يا مرمر *​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

روووووووووزي حببتي وكل اعضاء المنتدي الحلوين مبسوطة جدا اني وسطيكم ويارب اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم كلكم وبشكركم كلكم كل واحد وواحدة علي المحبة الجميلة دي واعزروني اني دخلت متاخر بس مشفتش الموضوع غير دلوقتي وربنا معايا ويجعل كلامي خفيف عليكم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> روووووووووزي حببتي وكل اعضاء المنتدي الحلوين مبسوطة جدا اني وسطيكم ويارب اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم كلكم وبشكركم كلكم كل واحد وواحدة علي المحبة الجميلة دي واعزروني اني دخلت متاخر بس مشفتش الموضوع غير دلوقتي وربنا معايا ويجعل كلامي خفيف عليكم ​


*معلشى احنا هنضرب البت نصة*
*قصدى زوزا *
*عالم مش عارفة شغلها  *
*معلشى يا مرمر *
*واجب الغدا  دا عند البت روزى*
*ولا تحبى تشربى  حاجة :t33::t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا قمر انشاء الله تقضي وقت ممتع
> 
> 
> ومتابعة مع المذيعة روزي العسل ​


 

نورتي يا حبي الاذاعة


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> امنور يا غالي
> 
> وبالراحة عليه يا روزي انا بوصيكي هههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه براحتي بقي يا عدوي انت هههههههههه

منور يا انريكي


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *هههههههههه*​
> 
> *يا عينى عليكى *​
> *وقعتى فى ايد روزى*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ما بلاش انت حتي عشان ربنا يرحمك في الكرسي اللي مولع بيك هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> منورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مرمر يا أموره ياعسل ونفسنا بجد تبقى اخت معانا بجد ونغلس عليكى ههههههههههه دا العادى بتاعنا الغلاسه​


 هههههههههههه

منورة يا توتا يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اهلا مرمر ومرحبا بيكي ضيفة غالية علينا في اذاعة المنتدى
> في هذا المنتدى لاوجود للشعور بالوحدة
> فالاعضاء رغم انشغالهم فهم يتفقدون بعضهم ويصلون لبعضهم
> انت بين اسرتك الثانية
> ...


 

شكرا ليك يا ماجي

منورنا دايما


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ميرسي ياروزي ياقمر علي اختيارك
> بس حد يبلغها انها مطلوبه علي وجه السرعه
> في انتظارك يامرمر


 

ميرسي حبيبتي علي زوقك

منورانا


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *متابع حلقات الشقاوة الاذاعية مع روزى*
> *مستنى الحلقة مع مرمورة عشان نتعرف عليها اكتر*


 

هههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا جرجس

منورنا


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *منووره الاذاعه يا مرمر​*
> 
> 
> *ومتابع اجاباتك*​


 

اهلا بيك تنور يا مايكل


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مرمرررررررررررررررررررر*​
> *مش تخافى من البت روزى دى طيبه ومش بتعض*
> *يوه قصدى مش بتغلس *
> *مش عارف لسانى ماله ادخل يا لسانى*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههه هقول عليك ايه بس

كفاية الجيش يهدك يا دفعه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> روووووووووزي حببتي وكل اعضاء المنتدي الحلوين مبسوطة جدا اني وسطيكم ويارب اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم كلكم وبشكركم كلكم كل واحد وواحدة علي المحبة الجميلة دي واعزروني اني دخلت متاخر بس مشفتش الموضوع غير دلوقتي وربنا معايا ويجعل كلامي خفيف عليكم ​


 

ولا يهمك يا حبيبة قلبي

المهم انك معانا ووسطينا يا قمره

يلا بقي استعدي كويس هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *معلشى احنا هنضرب البت نصة*
> *قصدى زوزا *
> *عالم مش عارفة شغلها *
> *معلشى يا مرمر *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههه يابني اتقي شري يا عوكل هههههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه هقول عليك ايه بس
> 
> كفاية الجيش يهدك يا دفعه ههههههههههههه


_* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*محدش يعرف يهدنى *_
_*يا بنتى دانا  جونااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يابني اتقي شري يا عوكل هههههههههههه:ranting:


_* اطااااااااااااااااااااااطة *_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*يلا نزلى الاسئلة عاوز  امسى على مرمر*_
_*قبل ماامشى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه

حاتر يا عوكل

من عونيا هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين


السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

المؤهل

الوظيفة​ 
 

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟
​ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

اشرحيلي بقي وبالتفصيل بتقضي يومك ازاي؟

يلا يا حبي انطلقي هههههه​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*منورة الازاعة يا مرمر يا سكرة *
*وانا ليا الشرف انى اتعرف بيكى  *
*ونحكى شوية معاكى *
*وطبعا نقول للكتكوتة روزى ميررررررررررسى عشان انتى بتعرفينا على الناس الجميلة دى *
*متابعة معاكى يا قمر *
*مش هعمل دوشة انااااااا:08:*​


----------



## كوك (9 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههه ما بلاش انت حتي عشان ربنا يرحمك في الكرسي اللي مولع بيك هههههههههههههههههههه


 
_*مولع فيااا *_

_*يارب النور يقطع عندك شهر بحاله *_

_*بصى ده اخرك هتعملى ايه يعنى هتطلعيلى من الشاشه *_

_*ههههههههههه*_

_*ده مستحيل *_
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*مولع فيااا *_​
> 
> _*يارب النور يقطع عندك شهر بحاله *_​
> _*بصى ده اخرك هتعملى ايه يعنى هتطلعيلى من الشاشه *_​
> ...


_* يابنى روح على الكرسى اجرى  وبعدين مع نصة مفيش مستحيل*_
_*هههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## كوك (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*يابنى روح على الكرسى اجرى وبعدين مع نصة مفيش مستحيل*_
> 
> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_​


 

_*طيب *_


_*اصل اناا تفشطهم  من هناك*_

_*كل ما اروح ملقيش حد هنا زهقه منى*_

_*ههههههههه*_

_*اى خدمه علشان تعرف انى مظبطهم*_


_*يبنى مش انت عندك جيش ايه الى مخليك اعد*_

_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*طيب *_​
> 
> 
> _*اصل اناا تفشطهم من هناك*_​
> ...


_*طيب تعالا يالا  علشان عاوزك هناك*_
_*ملكش  دعوة بحلقه مرمر *_
_*تعالا يا حبيى  على كرسيك يلا وانا جاى معاك وهظبطك*_
_*هههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أبريل 2011)

*مرمر 2004 بصراحة مش اعرفها شخصيا بس بشوفها ف المنتدى 
اتمنى انى اتعرف عليها من خلال حلقتك يا روزى
منورة يا قمر
*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل​

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين​ 

السن

24​ 
تاريخ الميلاد

9/7/1987​ 
مكان الميلاد

نجع حمادي​ 
البرج

السرطان​ 
المؤهل

بكالريوس حاسب الي ​ 
الوظيفة

مدرررررررررررسة​ 
كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟
3
 ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

هما ال3 محدش معين يعني​ 
ماهو لونك المفضل؟

الاسووووووووووووووود​ 
ماهي اكلتك المفضلة
انا بحب النواشف جدا وخصوصا الفراخ المشوية 
ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟
الببسي الزيروووو​ 
ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

المنجو​ 
كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

بلاش فضايح يابت ​ 
اشرحيلي بقي وبالتفصيل بتقضي يومك ازاي؟
الشغل وبعد كدة انام اصحي يا نزلت علي الكنيسة يا قمت الاول عملت البيت وبعدين رحت الكنيسة ​ 

يلا يا حبي انطلقي هههههه
​بس يا ستي اديني عرفتك نفسي ونسيت اقلك حاجة مهمة جدا اني من مدمني الفيس بوك وبحب المنتدي العظيم ده بكل اللي فيه تحياتي ليكم يا احلي اسرة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل​
> 
> 
> في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين​
> ...


_*طيب الفيس  بوك دا بيتاخد حقن ولا شم وبس ؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منورة يا مرمر ويارب  الاذاعة تعجبيك عقبال الكرسى *_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

لا حقن يا جون ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده نورك يا باشا وربنا يخليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> لا حقن يا جون ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ده نورك يا باشا وربنا يخليك​


_*على كنت هضايق اوى *_
_*لو كنتى هتقولى شم*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

_*على كنت هضايق اوى *_
_*لو كنتى هتقولى شم*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
* اصل الحقن اسرع وهتنجز معانا*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *منورة الازاعة يا مرمر يا سكرة *
> *وانا ليا الشرف انى اتعرف بيكى  *
> *ونحكى شوية معاكى *
> *وطبعا نقول للكتكوتة روزى ميررررررررررسى عشان انتى بتعرفينا على الناس الجميلة دى *
> ...




هههههههههههه ده انتي تنورينا يا حبيبتي الغالية


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*مولع فيااا *_
> 
> _*يارب النور يقطع عندك شهر بحاله *_
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه هتشوف بنفسك يا باشا ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* يابنى روح على الكرسى اجرى  وبعدين مع نصة مفيش مستحيل*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_​




ههههههههههههههههه يا جامد انت


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *مرمر 2004 بصراحة مش اعرفها شخصيا بس بشوفها ف المنتدى
> اتمنى انى اتعرف عليها من خلال حلقتك يا روزى
> منورة يا قمر
> *​




كلنا هنتعرف عليها يا حبي

ويلا بقي عليها

لازم نخليها تضحك وتبقي زينا كده رخمه ههههههههههه يوووووووووووه قصدي عسل هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل​
> 
> في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين​
> 
> ...




يا سيدي يا سيدي علي الاجابات النموذجية ههههههههههه

فاصل ورجعالك تاني

مش هسيبك ابدا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا سيدي يا سيدي علي الاجابات النموذجية ههههههههههه
> 
> فاصل ورجعالك تاني
> 
> مش هسيبك ابدا ههههههههههههههههههه


_*ايه يا بنتى الكلام دا هو انتى مسكتىة حرامى هتطفشى مننا البنيه*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منورة يا مرمر*_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايه يا بنتى الكلام دا هو انتى مسكتىة حرامى هتطفشى مننا البنيه*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*منورة يا مرمر*_​




هههههههههههه الله بقي وانت مالك انت

اووووووووووووووووف ياربي ارحمني هههههههههههه


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كلنا هنتعرف عليها يا حبي
> 
> ويلا بقي عليها
> 
> لازم نخليها تضحك وتبقي زينا كده رخمه ههههههههههه يوووووووووووه قصدي عسل هههههههههههههههه


*و انا كمان عايز اتعرف اشمعنا 
صح لازم تكون زينا عسل زي يعني ههههههههههه*
*و بعدين يا روزي ايه الكروتة دي فين اسمها بقي ؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااا مع العسوله

مرمر

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحبي تكوني فيه اطول وقت ممكن؟

امتي حسيتي انك وحيدة؟

امتي دموع مرمر بتنزل؟

ليه دايما بنحسك حزينة ولوحدك؟

ياتري مرمر ليها في شغل البيت والا اسكت احسن؟ ههههههههه

ولو ليكي في الطبخ ايه اكتر شئ بتحبي تعمليه ليهم في البيت؟

ما هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

امتي مرمر حسيت بوجود اصحابها حواليها؟

وياتري في صداقة حقيقة من وجهة نظرك؟

نكتفي بهذا حاليا وليا عوده في وقت لاحق ههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *و انا كمان عايز اتعرف اشمعنا
> صح لازم تكون زينا عسل زي يعني ههههههههههه*
> *و بعدين يا روزي ايه الكروتة دي فين اسمها بقي ؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه*




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا انا عندي مبدأ

للبنات ممنوع الاسم اون لاين

للشباب ايه يعني تقولوا اسمكم هتتخطفوا مثلا هههههههههه

انا عندي مبدأ مبدأ مبدأ ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا انا عندي مبدأ
> 
> للبنات ممنوع الاسم اون لاين
> 
> ...


*امال بس مساواه و بتاع  
انتم بتوع شعارات بس :ranting::ranting::ranting:
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *امال بس مساواه و بتاع
> انتم بتوع شعارات بس :ranting::ranting::ranting:
> ههههههههههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههه قولت لالالالالالالالا يعني لالالالالالالالالا

اسماء البنات لالالالالالالالالالالالا بعينكم يا شباب انت ههههههههههه

تموتوا وتعرفوا كل حاجه

اوووووووووووووووف منكم:ranting:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*مرمووووووووووووووورة يا قمر منورة يا سكرة*
*ويلا جاوبي بسرعة عشان تنجحي وسيبك من البت روزي دي ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مرمووووووووووووووورة يا قمر منورة يا سكرة*
> *ويلا جاوبي بسرعة عشان تنجحي وسيبك من البت روزي دي ههههههه*​




هههههههههههه بت يا روكا ممكن خدمه يابت انتي يابت

عايزاكي تظبطي مرمر لاني مصدعه مووووووووووت وشكلي هفصل منكم

وطبعا مش هلاقي اجدع منك يقوم بالواجب ده 

ايش رأيك ههههههههههههههههه:love34:

وليا عوده اكيد بس ناو هنصرف ههههههههههه


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه قولت لالالالالالالالا يعني لالالالالالالالالا
> 
> اسماء البنات لالالالالالالالالالالالا بعينكم يا شباب انت ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*حرام عليكي انت كده بتوقفي حالها هههههههههههه
هو عيب ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تحكم مشرفين و مذيعين بقي 
انا عايز اشوف بقي رئيس القناة دي في تعنت من المذيعة تجاه اسئلة المستمعين
:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *حرام عليكي انت كده بتوقفي حالها هههههههههههه
> هو عيب ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تحكم مشرفين و مذيعين بقي
> انا عايز اشوف بقي رئيس القناة دي في تعنت من المذيعة تجاه اسئلة المستمعين
> :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:*




هههههههههههه اتقي شري يا بوب لاني مصدعه وجايبه اخري

هههههههههههه عايزه افجر حد اسمه بوب ههههههههههه

وبعدين انا صاحبة القناه يعني محدش هيكلمني هههههههههههههه

هيه هيه هيه هههههههههههه


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااا مع العسوله​


مرمر
نورتي ياقمر​

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر مكان في البيت بتحبي تكوني فيه اطول وقت ممكن؟
الاوضة بتاعتي مع الكمبيوتر بتاعي والدبدوبة بتاعتي​ 
امتي حسيتي انك وحيدة؟
اول ما اخويا سبني وسافر هجرة وبعده علي طول اعز صاحب ليا ​ 
امتي دموع مرمر بتنزل؟
بتنزل لما تصعب عليا نفسي والقي اني مغلطش في حق اللي قدامي بس هو بيجرحني وكمان لما افتكر احلي ايام عمري ​ 
ليه دايما بنحسك حزينة ولوحدك؟
علشان انا كدة فعلا بشيل هم الدنيا كلها فوق راسي ومحبش اشيل حد همي واحد بس هو اللي بشيله همي طبعا بعد بابا يسوع اب اعترافي وبحب اعبر عن اللي جوايا بالكلام فتلاقي كلامي كله حزين وانا قلتلك فوق اني وحيدة لان اغلي اتنين في حياتي مش موجودين معايا بس​ 
ياتري مرمر ليها في شغل البيت والا اسكت احسن؟ ههههههههه
اه بحب الترويق جدا والنظافة واتعفرت من اللي ميحطش الحاجة مكانها (وده سبب خلاف كبير في البيت)هسسسسسسسسس سر ده ​ 
ولو ليكي في الطبخ ايه اكتر شئ بتحبي تعمليه ليهم في البيت؟
احب اعمل كل حاجة وساعات احرق الحاجة وبياكلوهاني بس وماله بتبقي زي العسل ههههههههههه بصي بقي بحب اعمل مكرونة بشمل وبحب اعمل الفراخ المشوية وكمان النواشف بكل اوناعها ويعني الطبيخ نص نص ​ 
ما هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟
كاجول​ 
امتي مرمر حسيت بوجود اصحابها حواليها؟
مش كتير مقدرش اقلك لاني مليش اصحاب قوي ​ 
وياتري في صداقة حقيقة من وجهة نظرك؟
كان في زمان دلوقتي بقي صعب انك تلاقي صداقة لانها عملة نادرة​ 
نكتفي بهذا حاليا وليا عوده في وقت لاحق ههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> عدناااااااااا مع العسوله​
> 
> 
> مرمر
> ...




يا حبيبتي ربنا يفرح قلبك

وكلنا هنا اخواتك واصحابك

وتحت امرك في اي حاجه يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بت يا روكا ممكن خدمه يابت انتي يابت
> 
> عايزاكي تظبطي مرمر لاني مصدعه مووووووووووت وشكلي هفصل منكم
> 
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالا الاول اترجيني شوية*
*ثانيا تقوليلي يا طنط روكا *
*ثالثا تيجبي حاجة ساقعة لاحلي مرمورة*
*رابعا تيجبيلي انا حاجة ساقعة والعشا طبعا*
*بعدين افكر:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا الاول اترجيني شوية*
> *ثانيا تقوليلي يا طنط روكا *
> *ثالثا تيجبي حاجة ساقعة لاحلي مرمورة*
> *رابعا تيجبيلي انا حاجة ساقعة والعشا طبعا*
> *بعدين افكر:t33:*​




هههههههههههههه روزي خارج التغطية الان ههههههههههه

هعضك يابت انتي هههههههههههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اتقي شري يا بوب لاني مصدعه وجايبه اخري
> 
> هههههههههههه عايزه افجر حد اسمه بوب ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*كويس ان الناس كلها شافت التهديد بالتفجير :dntknw::dntknw:
ليه يا روزي هو انا اتكلمت انا بطالب بحقي كمستمع ولا علشان القناة بتاعتك 
ارحمنا يا رب من تعنت روزي معايا ههههههههههههههه
شعاري :البوب يريد معرفة اسم الضيفة ههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا الاول اترجيني شوية*
> *ثانيا تقوليلي يا طنط روكا *
> *ثالثا تيجبي حاجة ساقعة لاحلي مرمورة*
> *رابعا تيجبيلي انا حاجة ساقعة والعشا طبعا*
> *بعدين افكر:t33:*​


*و انا يا روكا انت نسيتيني في طلباتك سندوتش فول حتي 
:dntknw::dntknw:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه روزي خارج التغطية الان ههههههههههه
> 
> هعضك يابت انتي هههههههههههههههههه:ranting:


*ههههههههههه*
*تؤتؤ مش اهون عليكي*
*النيل ها النيييييييييييل:love34:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *و انا يا روكا انت نسيتيني في طلباتك سندوتش فول حتي
> :dntknw::dntknw:*


*واحد كرسي اعتراف لبوب وعلي ايدي انشاء الله:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*الف سلامة عليكي يا روزي*
*ومن هنا انا استلمت الاذاعة*
*واحب اقول في الاول منورة الاذاعة يا مرمورة*
*انا جيبتلك حاجة ساقعة تشربيها*
*




*

*فاصل ونعود مع مرمورة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*عدنا مع العسولة مرمورة *

*مين اول حد اتعرفتي عليه هنا في المنتدي؟؟*

*ايه امنياتك؟؟ وايه اكتر امنية تحبي تحقيقها؟؟*

*الصديق وقت الضيق مقولة كلنا بنسمعها ياتري صح ولا غلط؟؟*

*ايه اكتر حاجة بتحبيها في حياتك؟؟*

*مين اقرب الناس ليكي؟؟*

*عرفتي منين المنتدي؟؟*

*بتحبي انهي قسم؟؟*

*لو قولنا اوصفلنا مرمورة تقولي ايه؟؟*

*كفاية عليكي كده*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

*الف سلامة عليكي يا روزي*

*ومن هنا انا استلمت الاذاعة*
*واحب اقول في الاول منورة الاذاعة يا مرمورة*
*انا جيبتلك حاجة ساقعة تشربيها*
*



*​ 
*فاصل ونعود مع مرمورة*

*ميرسي يا روكا ياعسل يعني مش عارفة اقلك الساقع ده جه في وقته ازي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكي يا روزي*
> 
> *ومن هنا انا استلمت الاذاعة*
> *واحب اقول في الاول منورة الاذاعة يا مرمورة*
> ...


*العفو يا قمرتي*
*يلا بالشفا يا سكرة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منووووورة يا مرمر *_
_*سيبك انتى هى روكاااااا  ومفيش غيرها احلى  تظبيط*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*منووووورة يا مرمر *_
> _*سيبك انتى هى روكاااااا  ومفيش غيرها احلى  تظبيط*_​


*بقا كده يا جووووووووووووون*
*وانا اللي قولت عليك جدع*
*طلعت الجدع نفسه:ranting:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بقا كده يا جووووووووووووون*
> 
> *وانا اللي قولت عليك جدع*
> *طلعت الجدع نفسه:ranting:*​


_* لا  انا جونا :beee::beee:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*محدش شاف مرمورة:t33:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

وهربت مرموره ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

وهربت مرموره 
لا يا كوكو مهربتش ده قدري وخلاص دخلت برجلي ال....​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

منووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*الواحد شكله هيتابع الموضوع *​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

*الواحد شكله هيتابع الموضوع *​ 
تنور يا marcelino


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

منووووووووووووووووورة

ده نورك يا جووووووووووون​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> وهربت مرموره ​


*وعاد العمر بيك يا ولدي:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الواحد شكله هيتابع الموضوع *​


*منوووووووووووووور يا برنس:flowers:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*فين اجاباتك يا قمر*
*انا نزلت اسئلة*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

*عدنا مع العسولة مرمورة *​

*مين اول حد اتعرفتي عليه هنا في المنتدي؟؟*

*دونا نبيل *​ 
*ايه امنياتك؟؟ وايه اكتر امنية تحبي تحقيقها؟؟*

*تصدقي مش عارفة بس نفسي اعيش مع بابا يسوع ويديني الصبر وطولة الاحتمال*​ 
*الصديق وقت الضيق مقولة كلنا بنسمعها ياتري صح ولا غلط؟؟*

*مش كل الاصدقاء اللي هما بقيو قليلين دلوقتي *​ 
*ايه اكتر حاجة بتحبيها في حياتك؟؟*

*خدمتي واصحابي بحبهم بجد *​ 
*مين اقرب الناس ليكي؟؟*

*اب اعترافي بعتبره كل حياتي*​ 
*عرفتي منين المنتدي؟؟*

*مش فاكرة بجد *​ 
*بتحبي انهي قسم؟؟*

*كل الاقسام بس شخابيط اكتر*​ 
*لو قولنا اوصفلنا مرمورة تقولي ايه؟؟*

*مرمورة بنوته حلوة شقية بتحب الناس اجتماعية جدا حساسة جدا مش بتحب حد يعامله مصلحة بتحب الناس يتعملو معاها بحب بسيطة طيبه بتعشق السفر مع اصحابها والتصوير بتعشق الخدمة وممكن تضحي ياي شكل من اجلها بتحب اخوها خالص وخطبته وطبعا بابا وماما بحبهم جدا برتاح خالص لما ابكي وانا مضايقة وبرتاح اكتر لما اتكلم مع ابونا بس للاسف هو في بلد تاني*​ 
*كفاية عليكي كده*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> *عدنا مع العسولة مرمورة *​
> 
> *مين اول حد اتعرفتي عليه هنا في المنتدي؟؟*
> 
> ...


*اجاباتك عسل خالص يا مرمورة*
*وخلاص خدي باقي اليوم افراج بس مش تقولي لروزي:2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*ها كفاية عليكي كده اظن ارتاحتي اسالك بقا هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 أبريل 2011)

*ها كفاية عليكي كده اظن ارتاحتي اسالك بقا هههههههههههههههههه*​ 
هههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا سكر وماله ومتخفيش مش هقل لروز ولو كلمتك هضربهالك​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*منورة يا مرمر مش عارف اسأل لانى ماليش فى موضوع الاسئله دة اوى
بس داخل اقولك سعيد انى شايفك بتشاركى فى موضوع وبتاخدى وتدى فى الكلام 
لانى شايفك متقوقعه دايما مع نفسك ودة مش حلو .. أختيار وزى مميز المره دة 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> *ها كفاية عليكي كده اظن ارتاحتي اسالك بقا هههههههههههههههههه*​
> هههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا سكر وماله ومتخفيش مش هقل لروز ولو كلمتك هضربهالك​


*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه مرمورة ضحكت هييييييييييييييييييه شطورة روكا :ura1::ura1::t4::t4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *منورة يا مرمر مش عارف اسأل لانى ماليش فى موضوع الاسئله دة اوى
> بس داخل اقولك سعيد انى شايفك بتشاركى فى موضوع وبتاخدى وتدى فى الكلام
> لانى شايفك متقوقعه دايما مع نفسك ودة مش حلو .. أختيار وزى مميز المره دة
> *​


*مافيش حاجة للغلبانة انا يعني*
*والله مانا لاعبة معاكم تاني بس ها:smil13:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2011)

مرمررر
منورة الاذاعه ياعسل
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايمااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*ها يا مرمورة اسال ولا امشي ههههههه*
*شوفتي اصلي بحب الديموقراطية ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*انا جييييييييييييييييت تاني*
*شوفي اتسلي في الكيكة دي علي بال ما اجيبلك اسئلة *
*




*

*شايفة الدللللللللللللع مش زي ناس علطول اسئلة في اسئلة هههههه*
*مش انتي يا روزي طبعا هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*وعدنا بعد اكل الكيكة وشربنا البيبسي ههههههههه*
*مع العضو الامورة العسولة مرمورة ( الله عليا والنبي شاعرة ههههههه )*

*ليه بحس انك حزينة علطول؟؟*

*ليه مش بتشاركي في باقي الاقسام؟؟*

*مين من الاعضاء اتعرفتي عليه غير دونا؟؟*

*ياتري حبيتي قبل كده؟؟*

*لو قولنالك تحطي صورة تعكس شخصيتك تحطي ايه؟؟*

*بتحبي الترانيم؟؟ وياتري ايه نوعها؟؟*

*معاكي 3 وردات تهديها لمين؟؟*

*تقولي لمين الكلمات دي*

*نفسي ابقا معاك*

*وحشتني*

*انت حد جميل اوووووووووي ( انا صح ههههههههه )*

*ربنا يخليك ليا*

*مستحيل انساك*

*في انتظارك يا عسل *
*وعلي اقل من مهلك خااااااااااااااص*
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *كويس ان الناس كلها شافت التهديد بالتفجير :dntknw::dntknw:
> ليه يا روزي هو انا اتكلمت انا بطالب بحقي كمستمع ولا علشان القناة بتاعتك
> ارحمنا يا رب من تعنت روزي معايا ههههههههههههههه
> شعاري :البوب يريد معرفة اسم الضيفة ههههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههه البوب لا يريد شيئا

بس هه ههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *تؤتؤ مش اهون عليكي*
> *النيل ها النيييييييييييل:love34:*​




ههههههههههه اكيد يا قمر

مش تهوني عليا :smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *واحد كرسي اعتراف لبوب وعلي ايدي انشاء الله:t33:*​




ههههههههههههههههههه اما انا فرحانه في واحد بشكل مش ممكن هههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكي يا روزي*
> *ومن هنا انا استلمت الاذاعة*
> *واحب اقول في الاول منورة الاذاعة يا مرمورة*
> *انا جيبتلك حاجة ساقعة تشربيها*
> ...




الله يسلمك يا حبي

ميرسي بجد لتعبك ومجهودك الجميل ده


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *محدش شاف مرمورة:t33:*​




ههههههههههه شكلها بتاخد نفس عميق هههههههههههههه:spor2:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> وهربت مرموره ​




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالالا هنجبوها يا شاب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> وهربت مرموره
> لا يا كوكو مهربتش ده قدري وخلاص دخلت برجلي ال....​




ههههههههههههههههههه ده اعتراف ان لم احد يرغمك علي شئ يا مرموره ههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الواحد شكله هيتابع الموضوع *​




تنور اكيد يا مااااااااااارو


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

​


MarMar2004 قال:


> *عدنا مع العسولة مرمورة *
> ​*مين اول حد اتعرفتي عليه هنا في المنتدي؟؟*
> 
> *دونا نبيل *​*ايه امنياتك؟؟ وايه اكتر امنية تحبي تحقيقها؟؟*
> ...





جاااااااامده اجاباتك يا قمر

واسئلة روكا جامده جدا جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اجاباتك عسل خالص يا مرمورة*
> *وخلاص خدي باقي اليوم افراج بس مش تقولي لروزي:2:*
> ​





هههههههههههه احم احم

روزي جت يا هانم

اي الشغل النص كوم ده هههههههههه

هننصب بقي هههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

​


MarMar2004 قال:


> *ها كفاية عليكي كده اظن ارتاحتي اسالك بقا هههههههههههههههههه*​هههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا سكر وماله ومتخفيش مش هقل لروز ولو كلمتك هضربهالك
> ​





يالهوز 

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

ههههههههههههههه انا احتج ثم اعترض ثم اعيط وااااااااااااء هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *منورة يا مرمر مش عارف اسأل لانى ماليش فى موضوع الاسئله دة اوى*​
> * بس داخل اقولك سعيد انى شايفك بتشاركى فى موضوع وبتاخدى وتدى فى الكلام *​
> * لانى شايفك متقوقعه دايما مع نفسك ودة مش حلو .. أختيار وزى مميز المره دة *​
> ​




ربنا يخليك يا مااااااارو

يسعدني كلامك ده ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> وهربت مرموره
> 
> 
> لا يا كوكو مهربتش ده قدري وخلاص دخلت برجلي ال....​


 هههههههه
منوره طبعا يا فندم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالالا هنجبوها يا شاب ههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههه
ماشى يا شابه :yahoo:​


----------



## شميران (10 أبريل 2011)

*هاي يامرمر نورتي ياحبيبتي ولو متأخرة *


*والاداعة وكل الي فيها وطريقة الاسئلة والاجوبة جميلة جدا عاشت ايدكم كلكم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ده اعتراف ان لم احد يرغمك علي شئ يا مرموره ههههههههههههه:smil12:


 وهو المطلوب اثباته # :spor2:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه مرمورة ضحكت هييييييييييييييييييه شطورة روكا :ura1::ura1::t4::t4:*​


هههههههههههه  عسوله انتي يا روكااااااااااا:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مافيش حاجة للغلبانة انا يعني*
> *والله مانا لاعبة معاكم تاني بس ها:smil13:*​




هههههههههههه ليه ياحبي

منا عماله اهو اعاكس فيكي يابت هههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مرمررر
> منورة الاذاعه ياعسل
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايمااااا​




منوره يا كوكي


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ماشى يا شابه :yahoo:​




ههههههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *هاي يامرمر نورتي ياحبيبتي ولو متأخرة *
> 
> 
> *والاداعة وكل الي فيها وطريقة الاسئلة والاجوبة جميلة جدا عاشت ايدكم كلكم*




منورة حبيبتي

وعقبال ما اشوفك هوووووووووووون قريب ههههههههههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> وهو المطلوب اثباته # :spor2:​




هههههههههههههههه اي خدمه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

ومازلنااااااااا في انتظار مرموره

جاوبي يا قمر علي اسئلة روكا الجميلة

وليا عودة 
​


----------



## شميران (10 أبريل 2011)

لالالالالالالالالا انا مستمعة وبس ياحبيبتي  :smil8:
هههههههههه
اتورطت هنا (مصيدة روزي)
:ranting:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومازلنااااااااا في انتظار مرموره​
> 
> جاوبي يا قمر علي اسئلة روكا الجميلة​
> وليا عودة ​


 مين عودة دة غيرتى اسمك :a63:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا انا مستمعة وبس ياحبيبتي :smil8:
> هههههههههه
> اتورطت هنا (مصيدة روزي)
> :ranting:


 هههههههههههههه 
جامده مصيدة روزى ده 
واضح انها بتصاد الناس ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا انا مستمعة وبس ياحبيبتي  :smil8:
> هههههههههه
> اتورطت هنا (مصيدة روزي)
> :ranting:




هههههههههههه واي توريطه

ده انا هوريكي يا حبي هههههههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مين عودة دة غيرتى اسمك :a63:​




هههههههههههههه :t32:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جامده مصيدة روزى ده
> واضح انها بتصاد الناس ههههههههههه​





هههههههههه ليه شايفني صناره وانتم السمك ههههههههههههههههههههههه:a63::t32:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليه شايفني صناره وانتم السمك ههههههههههههههههههههههه:a63::t32:


هههههههههههه
العنوان غلط 
انا مش سمكه 
انا كوكو :yahoo:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه واي توريطه
> 
> ده انا هوريكي يا حبي هههههههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:




:dance: ربنا معاكى يا شميران 
هتوريكى هههههههههه 
​


----------



## Nemo (10 أبريل 2011)

اجاباتك جميلة يا مرمورة ومنتظرين المزيد
يلا مع روزى


----------



## كوك (10 أبريل 2011)

_* هههههههه*_

_*يا خرابى على دى اعضاء منتدى *_
_* ههههههههه*_

_*انا ليه طبعاا رائى هنااا*_

_*اه*_

_*هيه الاسئله مش حلوه  :banned:*_

_*هههههههه*_

_*:a63:  *_

_*اما الاجابات *_

_*جميله جدااااا*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

Nemo قال:


> اجاباتك جميلة يا مرمورة ومنتظرين المزيد
> يلا مع روزى


 

منورة يا حبي امووووووواه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هههههههه*_​
> 
> _*يا خرابى على دى اعضاء منتدى *_
> _*ههههههههه*_​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه حقود هقول عليك ايه بس ههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## sparrow (10 أبريل 2011)

*اختيار مميز يا روزي  مرمر منورة الحلقه باجباتها
فرصه حلوة يا روزي خلتينا نتعرف عليها *


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

انتي لسه واقعة هنا يا مرمر هههههههه
منورة حبيبتي 
ده روزي هتوريكي النجوم وسط النهار ههههههههههه
ارحمي البنت شوية يا روزي هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *اختيار مميز يا روزي مرمر منورة الحلقه باجباتها*
> *فرصه حلوة يا روزي خلتينا نتعرف عليها *


 

ميرسي حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي

يسعدني متابعتك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انتي لسه واقعة هنا يا مرمر هههههههه
> منورة حبيبتي
> ده روزي هتوريكي النجوم وسط النهار ههههههههههه
> ارحمي البنت شوية يا روزي هههههههه


 

ههههههههههه منا لسه مش عملت حاجه

كنت مريضه امبارح وروكا العسوله استلمت لحد ما ارجع بكامل صحتي هههههههههه

لسه هقول بسم الله هههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه منا لسه مش عملت حاجه
> 
> كنت مريضه امبارح وروكا العسوله استلمت لحد ما ارجع بكامل صحتي هههههههههه
> 
> لسه هقول بسم الله هههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:



سلامتك حبيبتي 
 لا تقضي على البنت كليا براحة شوية هههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (10 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههه منا لسه مش عملت حاجه
> 
> كنت مريضه امبارح وروكا العسوله استلمت لحد ما ارجع بكامل صحتي هههههههههه
> 
> لسه هقول بسم الله هههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


 


_*روزى مريضه   اووووووو *_


_*سلامتك كل ده علشان بتيجى على الغلبااااااان *_

_*استحملى بقى *_

_*ههههههه*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> سلامتك حبيبتي
> لا تقضي على البنت كليا براحة شوية هههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههه الله يسلمك يا حبي

حاتر من عونيا ههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*روزى مريضه اووووووو *_​
> 
> _*سلامتك كل ده علشان بتيجى على الغلبااااااان *_​
> _*استحملى بقى *_​
> _*ههههههه*_​


 

هههههههههه ربنا يسامحك

واااااااااااااااااااااااااء

يا ظالمني ههههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جاااااااامده اجاباتك يا قمر
> 
> واسئلة روكا جامده جدا جدا​


*اي خدعة لا داعي للتصفيق :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه احم احم
> 
> روزي جت يا هانم
> 
> ...


*ايه ده انتي جيتي يا رمضان قصدي يا روزي*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا فين بس النصب ده انا هرياها اسئلة حتي شوفي الصفحات اد ايه:spor2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه  عسوله انتي يا روكااااااااااا:smil12:


*مانا عارفة:wub::a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ليه ياحبي
> 
> منا عماله اهو اعاكس فيكي يابت هههههههه:smil12:


*اه اخدت بالي اهو:wub::wub::wub::wub:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _* هههههههه*_
> 
> _*يا خرابى على دى اعضاء منتدى *_
> _* ههههههههه*_
> ...


*وانت ايه اللي جابك هنا اصلا*
*اجري علي كرسيك يلا*
*ومش عايزين رأيك تاني:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه منا لسه مش عملت حاجه
> 
> كنت مريضه امبارح وروكا العسوله استلمت لحد ما ارجع بكامل صحتي هههههههههه
> 
> لسه هقول بسم الله هههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


*ااااااااااااااااااه كنت مذيعة شاطرة*
*شوفتيني وانا مذيعة اجنن مش كده:yahoo:*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 أبريل 2011)

*وعدنا بعد اكل الكيكة وشربنا البيبسي ههههههههه*

*مع العضو الامورة العسولة مرمورة ( الله عليا والنبي شاعرة ههههههه )*​ 
*ليه بحس انك حزينة علطول؟؟*
*انا حزينة لاني مكسورة من جوايا كتير وكل ما اداوي الجرح اللي جوايا يطلع الف واحد غيره وساعت بتبقي الجروح كلها في وقت واحد*​ 
*ليه مش بتشاركي في باقي الاقسام؟؟*
*انا اصلا مش بفتح كتير فلما بفتح بدخل علي القسم المفضل ليا وبقفل تاني لكن لو قعدت بشوف باقي الاقسام بس للاسف ممكن مشاركش *​ 
*مين من الاعضاء اتعرفتي عليه غير دونا؟؟*
*اتعرفت علي كاندي السكر وتويتي وجون وانتي ياقمر وروزي ومش فاطرة مين تاني بس انتو بجد احلي اعضاء في الدنيا*​ 
*ياتري حبيتي قبل كده؟؟*
*ايوة *​ 
*لو قولنالك تحطي صورة تعكس شخصيتك تحطي ايه؟؟*
*مش قادرة احدد صورة معينة يا روكا بس اغلب صوري اللي بحطها بتكون معبرة عن اللي جوايا*​ 
*بتحبي الترانيم؟؟ وياتري ايه نوعها؟؟*
*ايوة طبعا بحب الترانيم وخصوصا الترانيم اللي بتعبر عن عودة الخاطي وكمان الحزينة*​ 
*معاكي 3 وردات تهديها لمين؟؟*
*وردة لبابا وماما (لانهم واحد)*
*وردة لاخويا وخطبته*
*وردة لاحلي اب في الدنيا: اب اعترافي*​ 
*تقولي لمين الكلمات دي*​ 
*نفسي ابقا معاك*
*هقولها لبابا يسوع اه انا معاه بس عايزة ابقي معاه اكتر *​ 
*وحشتني*
*اعز صاحب ليا ونفسي يرجع زي زمان*​ 
*انت حد جميل اوووووووووي ( انا صح ههههههههه )*
*لكل اعضاء المنتدي ولكل اصحابي اللي بيقفو جنبي *​ 
*ربنا يخليك ليا*
*لابونا شنودة (اب اعترافي ) علشان دايما مستحملني وبيساعدني*​ 
*مستحيل انساك*
*اجمل حب في حياتي*​ 
*في انتظارك يا عسل *
*وعلي اقل من مهلك خااااااااااااااص*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> *وعدنا بعد اكل الكيكة وشربنا البيبسي ههههههههه*
> 
> *مع العضو الامورة العسولة مرمورة ( الله عليا والنبي شاعرة ههههههه )*​
> *ليه بحس انك حزينة علطول؟؟*
> ...


*اجابات جميييييييلة جدا يا قمر*
*ربنا يفرحك:**​


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 أبريل 2011)

*اجابات جميييييييلة جدا يا قمر*

*ربنا يفرحك:**

*ربنا يخليكي يا روكا يا سكر ويفرحك انتي كمان*​


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2011)

*معلش بقي انا جي اعاكس مرمر و حمشي علي طول
 و ياريت باباها ميشوفنيش هههههههههههههههه
مينفعش الحزن ده يا مرمر لازم تفرفشي كده و تروقي 
شوفي اختك روكا و روزي صباح الروقان (رايقة و فايقة) هههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ااااااااااااااااااه كنت مذيعة شاطرة*
> *شوفتيني وانا مذيعة اجنن مش كده:yahoo:*​




ههههههههههههه اه طبعا يا قمر ههههههههههه:08:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *معلش بقي انا جي اعاكس مرمر و حمشي علي طول
> و ياريت باباها ميشوفنيش هههههههههههههههه
> مينفعش الحزن ده يا مرمر لازم تفرفشي كده و تروقي
> شوفي اختك روكا و روزي صباح الروقان (رايقة و فايقة) هههههههههههه*




هههههههههههههههههه يادي الحقد ياربي :gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااا بعد الفاصل مع القمر

مرموره

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر مكان بتحبي تزوريه باستمرار؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه لاول مره؟

ياتري انتي راضية عن نفسك بنسبة كام في %؟

انتي رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟

لو يرجع بيكي الزمن ايه الشئ اللي كنتي هتعمليه وايه اللي مكنتيش هتعمليه؟

ماهي احلامك وامنياتك للمستقبل؟

امتي تفضلي الصمت عن الكلام؟

هل مرمر شخصية اجتماعية بنسبة كام في %؟

يلا يا قمر في انتظارك
​


----------



## كوك (11 أبريل 2011)

_*ربنا معاكى ويقويكى يا مرموره *_

_*اجابات روعه جدااا  بجد انا كونت هعيط *_

_*هههه*_

_*ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك *_
​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أبريل 2011)

منورة الاذاعة يا مرمر يا قمر

معلش جت متأخرة شوية اول مرة اشوف الموضوع

ربنا معاكى ويقويكى على روزى هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2011)

واوووووووووووو مرمر هنا احلي اختيار بجد يا بت يا روزي
عايزين بقي نشوف الشغل
بس خفي علي البنوته شويه
مش تشمتي فينا اولاد ادم
هههههههههههههههه
ماسي
والاحسن انك تتوصي باولاد ادم كتيررررررررررررررررر 
في الاسئله وخلافه
وبنات حواء خفي عليهم خالص

وربنا معاكي يا مرمر 
واجابتك عسوله خالص زيك
والبت روكا قايمه بالواجب خالص
ساقع وتورته
انا عايز من دا بقي


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااا بعد الفاصل مع القمر​

مرموره​ 
عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر مكان بتحبي تزوريه باستمرار؟
طبعا اماكن كتير يا روزي وخصوصا مارمينا مريوط, دير ابو سفين, الانبا انطونيوس (وبالذات عن ابونا يسطس), كنيسة مارجرس سوهاج لما بروح اعترف وكنستي اللي تربيت فيها ماريوحنا الحبيب​ 
ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه لاول مره؟
انا نفسي اللف العالم كله وازور كل الاماكن اللي مرحتهاش في حياتي ونفسي قوي احضر عيد القايمة في كنيسة القيامة في القدس دي بجد امنيه حياتي ويارب تتحقق​ 
ياتري انتي راضية عن نفسك بنسبة كام في %؟
مش عارفة ياروز بس ممكن نقول 50%​ 
انتي رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟
:08:90%​ 
لو يرجع بيكي الزمن ايه الشئ اللي كنتي هتعمليه وايه اللي مكنتيش هتعمليه؟
حاجات كتير قوي كان نفسي معملهاش واولها اني متعلقش بحد واحب حد ميستهلش ​ 
ماهي احلامك وامنياتك للمستقبل؟
نفسي اسيب التدريس واشغل في تخصصي (كمبيوتر) ولو هستمر في التدريس يبقي نفسي احبب الكل في الكمبيوتر ومحدش يستخف بيه ,نفسي البلد تبقي احسن ومستقبل الاجيال اللي جاية يبقي افضل ​ 
امتي تفضلي الصمت عن الكلام؟
انا في اغلب الاوقات ببقي صامته اصحابي بيسموه ضعف بس انا بفضله علشان مخسرش الاشخص اللي قدامي​ 
هل مرمر شخصية اجتماعية بنسبة كام في %؟
 انا  اجتماعية بنسبه 90%​ 
يلا يا قمر في انتظارك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 أبريل 2011)

*منورة يا مرمر مش عارف اسأل لانى ماليش فى موضوع الاسئله دة اوى*​
*بس داخل اقولك سعيد انى شايفك بتشاركى فى موضوع وبتاخدى وتدى فى الكلام *
*لانى شايفك متقوقعه دايما مع نفسك ودة مش حلو .. أختيار وزى مميز المره دة *

*طبعا ده نورك يا باشا معلش رديت متاخر بس مخذتش لبالي واسال زي ما انت عايز ومتترددتش في السؤال وانا تحت الامر وكمان صليلي علشان ابقي مش متقوقعة علي نفسي وعايزاك متواجد في الموضع بستمرا وميرسي لمرورك يا فندم*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ربنا معاكى ويقويكى يا مرموره *_
> 
> _*اجابات روعه جدااا  بجد انا كونت هعيط *_
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه منور يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> واوووووووووووو مرمر هنا احلي اختيار بجد يا بت يا روزي
> عايزين بقي نشوف الشغل
> بس خفي علي البنوته شويه
> مش تشمتي فينا اولاد ادم
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه من عنيا يا حبي

لا تقلقي :new8:


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا بعد الفاصل مع القمر​
> 
> مرموره​
> عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر مكان بتحبي تزوريه باستمرار؟
> ...




جميل يا قمر:t4:


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2011)

عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف مين شفيعك؟

ايه هي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟

هل انتي خادمه في الكنيسه؟

ماهو مزمورك المفضل؟

ياتري مواظبة علي الصلاه والصوم؟

اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟


يلا اهي اسئله سهله هههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2011)

ومازلنااااااااااا في انتظار مرمر


----------



## MarMar2004 (12 أبريل 2011)

عدنااااااااااااااا مره اخري​

عايزه اعرف مين شفيعك؟
البابا كيرلس والانبا انطونيوس ​ 
ايه هي احب الترانيم لقلبك؟
متعولش الهم ومتخفش وطبعا في ترانيم كتير خالص تاني وليها مواقف كتير ​ 
هل انتي خادمه في الكنيسه؟
ايوة 

ماهو مزمورك المفضل؟
الي متي يارب تنساني ولماذا كثر الذين يحزنوني ومن الاعماق صرخت اليك​ 
ياتري مواظبة علي الصلاه والصوم؟
الحمد لله ساعات بفوت في الصلاة بس نشكر ربنا​ 
اخر مره اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟
17/3/2011​ 
بتتناولي كام مره في الشهر؟
بحاول اني اتناول كل اسبوع علي الاقل واهو حسب الظروف​ 
يلا اهي اسئله سهله هههههههههه
معلش يا رزوي يا سكر انا اتاخرت في الرد غصب عني صلولي كتير قوي ​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2011)

ربنا معاكي ياحبيبتي ولا يهمك براحتك خالص ياقمر


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيره

مع

مرموره

هقولك كلمات وانتي تقوليلي اسم تنطبق عليه هذه الكلمات من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:

متميز جدا

صاحب حضور

مشهور

معروف بقلمه

دمه خفيف

متواضع

طيب القلب

غااائب

لو قولتلك عتاب لشخص هيكون مين وهتقولي ايه؟

لو كلمة شكر بردو هتكون لمين وهتقولي فيها ايه؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحياه

الاسره

العمل

الاطفال

الحرية

الحب

الرحيل

الامل

ماهي مواصفات فتي احلامك اللي بتتمنيه؟

ايه رأيك في الشباب عموما وتصرفاتهم؟

وايه اكتر حاجه بتشدك في الشخص اللي قدامك سواء شاب او فتاه؟

في النهاية يا قمر عايزه اقولك انك نورتينا وبتمني تكوني انبسطي معانا في الوقت ده

واحب اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

بتمني مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 أبريل 2011)

عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيره​

مع​ 
مرموره
سووووووووري علي التاخير​ 
هقولك كلمات وانتي تقوليلي اسم تنطبق عليه هذه الكلمات من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة:​ 
متميز جدا ​ 
صاحب حضور​ 
مشهور​ 
معروف بقلمه​ 
دمه خفيف​ 
متواضع​ 
طيب القلب​ 
غااائب​ 
لو قولتلك عتاب لشخص هيكون مين وهتقولي ايه؟
هعاتب شخصين طلعوني مقلوليش ان الدنيا وحشة وانها هتخبط فيا بالمنظر ده جامد​ 
لو كلمة شكر بردو هتكون لمين وهتقولي فيها ايه؟
ابونا شنودة هقله ربنا يخليك ليا يا احلي اب في الدنيا واحن اب في الدنيا
ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:​ 
الحياه
 ناس بنقبلها وناس بنفرقها
الاسره
الترابط
العمل
 مدرسة للتعلم
الاطفال
 اجمل شئ في الدنيا
الحرية
 سلاح ذو حدين
الحب
 اعظم شئ خلقه ربنا فينا
الرحيل
 اصعب لحظة
الامل
 المستقبل
ماهي مواصفات فتي احلامك اللي بتتمنيه؟
 اهم حاجة انهي يحبني ويحب اهلي وطبعا قبل دول لكهم يكون بيحب ربنا
ايه رأيك في الشباب عموما وتصرفاتهم؟
 الشباب عنده كبت ونفسه يطلعه بس للاسف مش عارف يطلعه صح بيستخدمه غلط فبيقلد تقليد اعمي 
وايه اكتر حاجه بتشدك في الشخص اللي قدامك سواء شاب او فتاه؟
 المحبة لما تلاقي اللي قدامك بيقدملك محبة حقيقية مش محبة مصالح بتبقي غصب عنك لازم تتشديله وتحترميه
في النهاية يا قمر عايزه اقولك انك نورتينا وبتمني تكوني انبسطي معانا في الوقت ده
 انا يزدني شرف اني عملت حوار معاكي يا قمر وسوري  اني اتاخرت عليكي في الرد
واحب اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟
 جميلة جدا واللي بتقدمها اجمل
بتمني مكنش تقلت عليكي في الاسئلة واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا
 انا بحبكم كلكم يا احلي منتدي وبحب اكون معاكم بس الظروف ساعت بتبقي اقوي مين ومش بقدر اكون معاكم سامحوني اني مرديتش علي السؤال بتاع الاعضاء لاني مش اعرفكم كلكم وربنا يعود الايام بالف خير وفرح وربنا يحقق كل اللي بتتمنوه 
وبشكرك خالص ياروزي انك سامحتيلي اتكلم في المنتدي الجميل ده 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيره​
> 
> مع​
> مرموره​
> ...




شكرا ليكي يا قمر

نورتي الاذاعة كلها

ومبسوطة انك كنتي ضيفة الحلقة

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

ووصلنا لنهاية الحلقة

اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة 

وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

* 

*
 [FONT=&quot]اهلا وسهلا بيكم معانا في حلقة جديدة​

[FONT=&quot] وضيف جديد​

[FONT=&quot] في[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] انهارده اختارت ليكم شخصية زوق جدا وهادية اوي اوي[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] عضوه مباركه معانا هنااااااا في المنتدي متميزة بمواضيعها الجميلة وحبيت اننا نتعرف عليها اكتر[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] من خلال اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] العضوه اللي هتنور الاذاعه انهارده معانا[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] هي[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] العضوه المباركه[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] FOFO.COM[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] اهلا وسهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية الحلقة مع الجميلة[/FONT]

* 

*

[FONT=&quot] فوفوووووووووو[/FONT]

* 

*


[FONT=&quot] فتابعونااااااااااا[/FONT]




* 

*



​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أبريل 2011)

منورة الاذاعة يا فوفو
بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع يا قمر
اختيار جميل يا روزي
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

*فوفو  منوره يا فوفو اذاعة يا فوفو *
*دى بقى غير الاذاعة المدرسه دى مختلفه خالص *
*دى بقى اذاعة روزى *
*هههههههه*
*ربنا معاكى يا فوفو *
*ومنوره الاذاعة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

فوفوووووو يا قمر

منورة الاذاعة كلها

انتى بجد من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا معانا

ربنا معاكى ويبعد اسئلة روزى عنك هههههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (28 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا فوفو​
> بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع يا قمر
> اختيار جميل يا روزي​
> ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي


 

مرسي حبيبتي دة نورك انتي ​​​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> منورة الاذاعة يا فوفو
> بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع يا قمر
> اختيار جميل يا روزي
> ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي​




ميرسي حبيبتي

منوراني دايما بكلامك الرقيق زيك


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *فوفو  منوره يا فوفو اذاعة يا فوفو *
> *دى بقى غير الاذاعة المدرسه دى مختلفه خالص *
> *دى بقى اذاعة روزى *
> *هههههههه*
> ...




هههههههههههههه يا تحفه مش تتريق عشان يومك قرب ههههههههههه:boxing:


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أبريل 2011)

اهلا يا فوفو
:ab2::ab2::ab2::ab2::ab2::ab2::ab2::ab2:
منوره


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فوفوووووو يا قمر
> 
> منورة الاذاعة كلها
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه في حد بيتكلم هنا اسمه تاسوني هههههههههههه:boxing::smil15:


----------



## +febronia+ (28 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *فوفو منوره يا فوفو اذاعة يا فوفو *
> 
> *دى بقى غير الاذاعة المدرسه دى مختلفه خالص *
> *دى بقى اذاعة روزى *
> ...


 مرسي ليك يااا كوك انت الي نورت ​ 



tasoni queena قال:


> فوفوووووو يا قمر
> 
> منورة الاذاعة كلها
> 
> ...


 مرسي ليكي كتيرر يااا تاسوني بجد  ​


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا تحفه مش تتريق عشان يومك قرب ههههههههههه:boxing:


 

:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001:​




ههههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين


السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

المؤهل

الوظيفة​ 
 

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟
​ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

اشرحيلي بقي وبالتفصيل بتقضي يومك ازاي؟

يلا يا فوفو في انتظارك
​​


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2011)

ياة ليكى وحشة يا اذاعة
معرفش مين اللى غايب انا ولا هى هههههه
هشارك بقى  غتاتة فى الحلقة دى
فية حد عندة اعتراض :nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه تنور يا جرجس طبعا


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه:smil15:


 

_*انا ساكت ومش عايز اتكلم علشان اليوم يعدى على خير *_
_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

grges monir قال:


> ياة ليكى وحشة يا اذاعة
> معرفش مين اللى غايب انا ولا هى هههههه
> هشارك بقى غتاتة فى الحلقة دى
> فية حد عندة اعتراض :nunu0000:


 

_*اكيد بتوجه الكلاام لى روزى صح*_

_*:shutup22: :shutup22:*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل​
> 
> في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين​
> 
> ...


 كدة تمااااااااااااااااااام هههههههههههههه
اهو جوبت بسرعة ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*منووووووووورة يا فوفو*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 أبريل 2011)

_منوره يا احلي اخت في الدنيا 
ربنا معاكي يا اجمل فوفو ​_


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*انا ساكت ومش عايز اتكلم علشان اليوم يعدى على خير *_
> 
> _*ههههههههه*_​


 

هههههههههههههه

لا يا واد اتكلم:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اكيد بتوجه الكلاام لى روزى صح*_​
> 
> 
> _*:shutup22: :shutup22:*_​


 

خليك في حالك يا كوك احسنلك ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> كدة تمااااااااااااااااااام هههههههههههههه
> 
> اهو جوبت بسرعة ​


 

شطوره يا حبي

وخصوصا انك نفس برجي ونفس الشهر هههههههههه30:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> _منوره يا احلي اخت في الدنيا ​_
> 
> _ربنا معاكي يا اجمل فوفو _​


 
منورة يا مرمر

عقبالك ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااا مع القمر

فوفووووووووو

عايزه اعرف ايه احلامك للمستقبل؟

ايه اكتر مادة بتحبي تذاكريها اول شئ؟

نفسك تدخلي كلية ايه؟

ياتري هتشتغلي بعد الدراسة؟

ماهي مواصفات فارس احلامك اللي بتتمنيه؟

ما مدي اهمية الصداقة في حياتك؟

لو حد ظلمك هيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

يلا يا قمر ولنا عودة​


----------



## كوك (29 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لا يا واد اتكلم:smil8:





 *لاء مليش نفس :gy0000::gy0000:*​ 




> خليك في حالك يا كوك احسنلك ههههههههههههه:t30:




_*معلش حاسس بيكى صدقينى متحرقيش دمك اوى كده انتى صحبت مرض واحنااا عايزينك فى المنتدى ده حتا بتسلينا بدل ما اجيب كيس لب *_​_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## كوك (29 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> كدة تمااااااااااااااااااام هههههههههههههه
> 
> اهو جوبت بسرعة ​


 
_*ايه الاجاباات الجميله دى يا فوفو*_

_*انا عارف ان الاسئله وحشه بس هتعملى ايه بقى*_
_*هههههههه*_

*ده لسه بدرى لا تخافى*
*هههههههه*

​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> منورة يا مرمر
> 
> عقبالك ههههههههه



هههههههههههه
لالا ياختي ابعديني انا عن الموضوع دا
ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *لاء مليش نفس :gy0000::gy0000:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه لب في عينك

ده انا هخليك تشوف ايام سودا هههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ايه الاجاباات الجميله دى يا فوفو*_​
> 
> _*انا عارف ان الاسئله وحشه بس هتعملى ايه بقى*_
> _*هههههههه*_​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه هقول ايه بس

منه له هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لالا ياختي ابعديني انا عن الموضوع دا
> 
> ههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههههه 

نوووووووووو هقربك يا حلوه مش هبعدك ههههههههههه


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 أبريل 2011)

_ههههههههههههههه ارجوكي
بلاش انا ماليش في الحاجات دي 
انا ايه اللي دخلني هنا اساسا انا عايزه اخرج
ههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه ارجوكي​_
> _بلاش انا ماليش في الحاجات دي _
> _انا ايه اللي دخلني هنا اساسا انا عايزه اخرج_
> 
> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_​


 

هههههههههههه

استني بس اخلص علي فوفو واجيلك هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> استني بس اخلص علي فوفو واجيلك هههههههههههههههههه


نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
انا مش دخله المنتدي تااااااني
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> انا مش دخله المنتدي تااااااني
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه يابت ده انتي هتدخلي موسوعة اذاعة روزي هههههههههههههه


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يابت ده انتي هتدخلي موسوعة اذاعة روزي هههههههههههههه



بس بس اسكتي 
ربنا يسمحك يا فوفو 
هي اللي خليتني ادخل الموضوع دا
هههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> بس بس اسكتي​​
> ربنا يسمحك يا فوفو
> هي اللي خليتني ادخل الموضوع دا
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههههه طب يلا خليها تيجي عشان تجاوب عشان لسه قدامنا زمن ههههههههههه


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طب يلا خليها تيجي عشان تجاوب عشان لسه قدامنا زمن ههههههههههه



_نووووووووووو
انا ماصدقت اني خدت منها الجهاااز
هههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> _نووووووووووو_
> _انا ماصدقت اني خدت منها الجهاااز_
> 
> _هههههههههههههههههههههه_​


 

يابت بلاش افترا

اوف منك ههههههههههه

ده انا هطلع عينك قريب ههههههههههه


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يابت بلاش افترا
> 
> اوف منك ههههههههههه
> 
> ده انا هطلع عينك قريب ههههههههههه



_مش هتعرفي يا حلوه 
طبقي وريني جدعنتك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> _مش هتعرفي يا حلوه _
> _طبقي وريني جدعنتك _
> 
> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


 

ههههههههههههه حاتر حاتر استني عليا ههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه حاتر حاتر استني عليا ههههههههههههه:smil8:



_مستنيه يا ختي 
ههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> _مستنيه يا ختي _
> 
> _ههههههههههههههههههه_​


 

هههههههههههه طيب يا شقية انتي ههههههههههه:closedeye


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 أبريل 2011)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## +febronia+ (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا مع القمر​
> 
> فوفووووووووو​
> عايزه اعرف ايه احلامك للمستقبل؟
> ...


:heat::heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2011)

منورة الاذاعه يا فوفو

والتوقيع بتاعك عجبني اووي 
صح مؤلم بس حلو


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> :heat::heat::heat::heat:​


 

هههههههههههههه مالك هو انا لحقت عملت حاجه ههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

عدناااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف انتي رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟

هل فوفو شخصية اجتماعية؟

ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي ممكن تسعدك؟

وايه اللي ممكن يضايقك اوي؟

متي تنزل دموع فوفو؟

ايه اكتر كلمة تحبي تسمعيها باستمرار؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الحياه

الاسرة

الاطفال

الحرية

ياتري فوفو بتعرف في شغل البيت والا لا؟ ههههههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2011)

سؤال صغير فوفو
 بتحبى المدرسة ولا بتهربى زيى مكنت بعمل ههههههه
بصراحة قترة ثانوى كانت رخمة هههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أبريل 2011)

*منورة يا فوفو 
طلعتى بلدياتى
اتوصى بها يا روزى بقى احلى وصاية 
اختيار جميل زيك يا حبى
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> منورة الاذاعه يا





sparrow قال:


> والتوقيع بتاعك عجبني اووي
> صح مؤلم بس حلو


مرسي ليكي دة نورك انتي ياا قمر ​


grges monir قال:


> سؤال صغير فوفو





grges monir قال:


> بتحبى المدرسة ولا بتهربى زيى مكنت بعمل ههههههه
> بصراحة فترة ثانوى كانت رخمة هههههه


 
عندك حق بصراحة ارخم فتره فترت ثانوي مع اني لسة في اولي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 






HappyButterfly قال:


> *منورة يا فوفو *​
> 
> 
> *طلعتى بلدياتى*
> ...


مرسي يااااا هابي انتي الي منورة ​ 
هو انتي جاية تهدي ولا اية 
هي اصلاً روزي متوصيااا بيااا من غير مااا حد يقولهاااا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​​​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا​
> 
> عايزه اعرف انتي رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟
> ممكن نقول 65%
> ...


:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههه في حد بيتكلم هنا اسمه تاسوني هههههههههههه:boxing::smil15:



اه انا يا رزة هههههههههههه

فى اعتراض ؟؟ احب استفسر هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> مرسي ليكي كتيرر يااا تاسوني بجد  ​



العفو يا قمر على ايه


----------



## كوك (30 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لب في عينك
> 
> ده انا هخليك تشوف ايام سودا هههههههههه:smil8:


 
_*:59:   :59:*_
_*هههههههههه*_​


----------



## كوك (30 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه هقول ايه بس
> 
> منه له هههههههه


 

_*ههههههههههه*_
_*لمين هاااااا ؟*_
_*ايه الاجابات وحشه ولا ايه*_

_*ولهى اقول لى فوفو*_​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

اسفه جدا يا فوفو علي التأخير

لكن ليا عودة لاستكمال الحوار

وبعتذر مرة اخري​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال صغير فوفو
> بتحبى المدرسة ولا بتهربى زيى مكنت بعمل ههههههه
> بصراحة قترة ثانوى كانت رخمة هههههه




ههههههههههه يا فاشل يا فاشل ههههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *منورة يا فوفو
> طلعتى بلدياتى
> اتوصى بها يا روزى بقى احلى وصاية
> اختيار جميل زيك يا حبى
> *​




ههههههههههههه من عنيا يا دودي يا قمر

ده انتي تؤمري هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> مرسي ليكي دة نورك انتي ياا قمر ​
> 
> عندك حق بصراحة ارخم فتره فترت ثانوي مع اني لسة في اولي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...





ههههههههههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​




هههههههههههههه مالك توهتي منك والا لسه:dance:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه انا يا رزة هههههههههههه
> 
> فى اعتراض ؟؟ احب استفسر هههههههههههه




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا خالص مالص

ده انا بطمن بس ههههههههه:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ههههههههههه*_
> _*لمين هاااااا ؟*_
> _*ايه الاجابات وحشه ولا ايه*_
> 
> _*ولهى اقول لى فوفو*_​




ههههههههههههههه:a82::beee:


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسفه جدا يا فوفو علي التأخير
> 
> لكن ليا عودة لاستكمال الحوار
> 
> وبعتذر مرة اخري​


 ولا يهمك يااااا قمر عااااادي 
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع القمر

فوفو

ياتري نفسك تسافري الخارج؟

ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتزوريها باستمرار؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه لاول مرة؟

مين شفيعك؟

ماهي ترنيمتك المفضلة؟

ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟

ياتري مواظبة علي الصلاة والصوم والتناول؟

بتعترفي كام مره في الشهر؟

يلا يا قمره 
​


----------



## +febronia+ (25 مايو 2011)

عدناااااااااا مره اخري مع القمر

 فوفو

 ياتري نفسك تسافري الخارج؟
 نووووووووو

 ايه اكتر الاماكن اللي بتزوريها باستمرار؟
 المدرسة هههههههههههههه

 ايه المكان اللي نفسك تروحيه لاول مرة؟
اممممممممممم
 مين شفيعك؟
 مارمرقس والبابا كيرلس 

 ماهي ترنيمتك المفضلة؟
 لالالا اي ترنيمة بتعجبني بسمعهااا عادي 

 ماهو المزمور المحبب لقلبك؟
 من الاعماق صرخت إليك يااارب 

 ياتري مواظبة علي الصلاة والصوم والتناول؟
 ههههههههههههه
الي حد ان مااااا يعني 

 بتعترفي كام مره في الشهر؟
 مرة 

 يلا يا قمره ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

تمام يا قمره

ربنا معاكي دايما
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة


مع

فوفو

عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟

ومين اقرب اشخاص ليكي في المنتدي؟

ايه رأيك بصفة عامة في المنتدي والاعضاء؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي دايما بتكوني فيها؟

اول لما بتدخلي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجة؟

هقولك صفات وتجبيلي عضو تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:

شاعر

رومانسي

دمه خفيف

 لو قولتلك رسالة شكر توجهيها هتكون لمين وهتقولي فيها ايه؟

ولو عتاب هيكون لمين؟


وفي النهاية عايزة اعرف رأيك ايه في الاذاعة؟ويارب تكون عجبتك

اسفة مره تانية علي التأخير وكنتي منورانا يا قمر
واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين

شكرا ليكي يا قمر
​


----------



## كوك (25 مايو 2011)

_*اجاباات جميله يا فوفو*_
_*واسئله حلوه يا روزى*_
​


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2011)

*منورة الاذاعة يافوفو
متابع​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اجاباات جميله يا فوفو*_
> _*واسئله حلوه يا روزى*_
> ​




ميرسي ليك يا كوك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يافوفو
> متابع​*




اهلا بيك يا ميكي


----------



## +febronia+ (25 مايو 2011)

عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة


مع

فوفو

عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟
من جوجل ههههههه

ومين اقرب اشخاص ليكي في المنتدي؟
مرمر اكيد 
ايه رأيك بصفة عامة في المنتدي والاعضاء؟
هو المنتدي جميل والاعضاء هماا الي مخلينوا كدة 
ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي دايما بتكوني فيها؟
 الالعاب هههههههههههه
اول لما بتدخلي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجة؟
 بشوف التنبهات ههههههههه
هقولك صفات وتجبيلي عضو تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:

شاعر
 هو المنتدي في كتيـــــــر 

رومانسي
 امممممم مش عارفة 
دمه خفيف
 في كتيررر برضو 

 لو قولتلك رسالة شكر توجهيها هتكون لمين وهتقولي فيها ايه؟
 اممممممممممم مش عارفه برضووو
ولو عتاب هيكون لمين؟


وفي النهاية عايزة اعرف رأيك ايه في الاذاعة؟
جميلة اووووووي ياروزي عشان انتي صحبتهااااا 
ويارب تكون عجبتك
 اكيد عجبتني 
اسفة مره تانية علي التأخير وكنتي منورانا يا قمر
واسيبك تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين
بجد انا كنت مبسوطة كتيرر عشان كنت معاكوا في الاذاعة 
وشكر خاص لروزي 

شكرا ليكي يا قمر
​


----------



## +febronia+ (25 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اجاباات جميله يا فوفو*_
> _*واسئله حلوه يا روزى*_
> ​


 مرسي كوووووووووك 
​


max mike قال:


> *منورة الاذاعة يافوفو
> متابع​*


 شكراً انت الي نورت  
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة​
> ​
> ​
> مع​
> ...




ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتينا

وربنا معاكي في حياتك وبالتوفيق دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

انتظروني في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي
​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة



انهاردة اختارت ليكم شخص اقبت وجوده معانا في المنتدي في فترة قصيرة جدا

شخص يتميز بحواره الجيد

اكيد عرفته انا بتكلم عن مين

اللي هينور الاذاعة معايا انهارده

هو العضو المميز جدا في اسلوبه

هوووووووووووو


*MeToo*

اهلا بيك معانا يا ميتو منور الاذاعة كلها

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم ومع بداية الحلقة

فتابعونااااااااااااااااا



​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

*اهلا يا ميتو نورت الاذاعة *
*ربنا يكون في عونك مع البنت ده هههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اهلا يا ميتو نورت الاذاعة *
> *ربنا يكون في عونك مع البنت ده هههههههههه*




هههههههههههه يارب وفي عونك فيما بعد يا حلوه انتي:new6::smil15:


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يارب وفي عونك فيما بعد يا حلوه انتي:new6::smil15:


*ده انتي مصيبة يا روزي:shutup22:*
* هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ده انتي مصيبة يا روزي:shutup22:*
> * هههههههه*



هههههههههههه يابت مش انتي اللي جبتيه لنفسك

استحملي بقي:new6::smil15:


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2011)

مش قد هلكلام يا روزي ... شكراً ، بس يارب لا تغيّري رايك بعد المقابلة 

أنجيلا ، إذا انزنقت بناديكي تساعديني عليها


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مش قد هلكلام يا روزي ... شكراً ، بس يارب لا تغيّري رايك بعد المقابلة
> 
> أنجيلا ، إذا انزنقت بناديكي تساعديني عليها




ههههههههههه  لا مش هغير كلامي خالص مش تقلق

انت منور الاذاعة كلها

ومش تقلق انجيلا كمان هتناديلك قريب هههههههههههه حلوين كده ساعدوا بعض هههههههههه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين


السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

المؤهل

الوظيفة​ 
 

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟
​ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

اشرحلي بقي وبالتفصيل بتقضي يومك ازاي؟

يلا  في انتظارك​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مش قد هلكلام يا روزي ... شكراً ، بس يارب لا تغيّري رايك بعد المقابلة
> 
> أنجيلا ، إذا انزنقت بناديكي تساعديني عليها


* لا يا ميتو انت قدو ونص *
*لا تهرب بالحجة ده:fun_lol:*
*ههههههههههه*

*وهساعدك عليها لاتقلق *
*البنت ده حسابها كبير عندي:bomb:*
*هههههههه*



روزي86 قال:


> ومش تقلق انجيلا كمان هتناديلك قريب هههههههههههه حلوين كده ساعدوا بعض هههههههههه:new6:


*مشكلة حقيقية انتي :t32:*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * لا يا ميتو انت قدو ونص *
> *لا تهرب بالحجة ده:fun_lol:*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه طيب ولقيتي حلها والا اجي ادور معاكي :smil15::new6: ههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> الله يزيد الفواصل كمان وكمان
> 
> ...



يا روزي خلي الأسئلة open book exam


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يا روزي خلي الأسئلة open book exam




هههههههههههههه

اجاباتك جامدة وصريحة

انتظرني رجعالك بعد الفاصل اللي نفسك يكتر ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

واووووووووووووووووووووو
هو مي تو اللي مشرفنا في الاذاعه
طب بت يا روزي انا مش هاوصيكي بقي عليه
انتي عارفه هتعملي ايه ماشي
هجوم بقي ومش ترحميه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منور يا فندم


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (31 مايو 2011)

> السن



23 سنة



> تاريخ الميلاد



6 اكتوبر 87



> مكان الميلاد



مصر الجديدة



> البرج



القاهرة



> المؤهل



تجارة انجلش



> الوظيفة



موظف خدمة عملاء باحدى شركات المحمول



> كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟



حاليا 1 بس اللي هو انا
بابا وماما تنيحو من زمان بس بحبهم قوي هما الاتنين



> ماهو لونك المفضل؟



احمر



> ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟



مكرونة بالبشاميل وعصير اليوسفي



> ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟



موز



> كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟



186 سم
87 كيلو



> اشرحلي بقي وبالتفصيل بتقضي يومك ازاي؟



بصحى من النوم احضر الفطار وانزل شغلي
بخلص شغل بريح شوية في البيت وبنزل اتعشى
اروح البيت تاني وهكذا


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=104772

*منور الأذاعه أولا
*





*
ثم أقدم لك باقه ورد*






*الأمتحان *
*جهز نفسك*






*ممنوع الغش 
من اللى وراك ولا من اللى جنبك*

*الأسئله*
 



> *1-باقة ورد لمن تهديها  فى المنتدى...؟؟
> 
> 2- شخص فى حياتك لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟
> 
> ...



*أمنياتى لك بكل التوفيق

*




​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (31 مايو 2011)

ااااااااااااااااااسف على الت
خل افتكرت الموضوع مفتوح لكل الاشخاص
يارت حد يحذف كلامي
اااااااااااااااااااااسف ليكم ومتابع مع المتابعين


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> واووووووووووووووووووووو
> هو مي تو اللي مشرفنا في الاذاعه
> طب بت يا روزي انا مش هاوصيكي بقي عليه
> انتي عارفه هتعملي ايه ماشي
> ...




ههههههههههههه من عنيا يا حبي

انتي عرفاني اكيد هههههههههههههه:t17:


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *منور الأذاعه أولا
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه جميل يا استاذي

منورنا


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااسف على الت
> خل افتكرت الموضوع مفتوح لكل الاشخاص
> يارت حد يحذف كلامي
> اااااااااااااااااااااسف ليكم ومتابع مع المتابعين




ولا يهمك يا رامي

محصلش حاجة انت تنورنا في اي وقن


----------



## Rosetta (31 مايو 2011)

*منووووووووووووور يا مي توو وقعت وما حدا سمى عليك  
بالراحة عليه يا روزي مي توو من الغاليين 
بس بالنسبة إلى : 



المؤهل بكالوريس صيدلة (عارف إنو فيه ناس عينيها حتموت على هاي الشهادة)

أنقر للتوسيع...

حاسة إنه أنا المقصوووودة :smil13:
​*


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2011)

روزي ... أعرف السؤال أجاوب على طووول  انتي الجامدة يا روزي ، بس برضو هستعين بأنجيلا  

أنجيلا: بيقول المثل: الهريبة ثلثين المراجل ، وفي نسخة أخرى: يقولوا جبان ولا الله يرحمو   ولا يهمك يا أنجيلا وقت الشدة استعيني فيي ، إحنا تخصصنا سحب مطوات 

Gospel Life ... حسحب السفارات وكل التمثيل الدبلوماسي وأعلنها حرباً والبادي أظلم  

حبيبي رامي ، انتا خليك معي ولا تهتم جاوب على كل الأسئلة على حسابك 

روزيتا ... صح انتي المقصودة ، بس لمعلوماتك الصيدلة مش شغلانة ، ادربي في صيدلية لمدة شهرين وبتصيري أكبر بيّاعة في الحي  ، لعلمك بس روزيتا ، أنا رايح أندبح بالحلال ، يعني اتسمّى علي


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

> Gospel Life ... حسحب السفارات وكل التمثيل الدبلوماسي وأعلنها حرباً والبادي أظلم



هههههههههههههههههه
والله ما بتفرق معانا احنا قدها مصر بقي
:ab2:
تنور انت وكل السفارات وكل الناس الدبلوماسين 
مش تتاخر يا بني

انا مستنيه اهو بكل الاسلحه 
:nunu0000::budo::gun::bud::act19::bomb::bud::spor22::t32::15_3_35[1]::1035pk::01A0FF~139::1028yr:


كفايه كدا عليك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2011)

أستاذ النهيسي 

الغش بدمي ، وعيوني دايماً بورقة كل المحيطين فيي ، عيني فارغة أعمل إييه 

باقة الورد في المنتدى أهديها لكتير ناس ، ولكن حابب بجد أهديها للزميل والأخ رامي ، اعتبرني أخ إلك ، وما بتعرف كيف طرق ربنا ، فكما يقول المثل: رب أخ لم تلده أمك ...



Ramy Fahmy قال:


> حاليا 1 بس اللي هو انا
> بابا وماما تنيحو من زمان بس بحبهم قوي هما الاتنين



شخص في حياتي لا أرفض له طلباً : أمي ، حتى ولو لم أكن مقتنعاً 

الأماكن المحببة لي هي الصحراء والجباال ، أعشق هذه الأماكن ، أعتقد أنه في داخل كل أردني هناك بدوي صغير يحن للصحراء ههههههههههههههه بجد بحب الصحراء والجبال ، في قمة الجبال أجد متعة التسبيح ، وبحب أعمل هايكنج ..

موقف محرج ؟ قول موااااقف ، وخصوصاً إنو عندي مشكلة بالأسماء ، ولا أذكر الوجوه ، مثلاً فادي بناديه خليل وجورج بناديه فتحي هههههههههههه بالعادة لا أستطيع تبرير موقفي إلا بأنه الحق على فيتامين بي 12 وخصوصاً لو تعلّق الأمر مع بنت .. يا للهول كم الجحر إللي بحصل عليه  

 شكراً عزيزي النهيسي ..


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> والله ما بتفرق معانا احنا قدها مصر بقي
> :ab2:
> تنور انت وكل السفارات وكل الناس الدبلوماسين
> ...



مش حنسلّم مش حنبيع ، مش حنرضى بالتطبييييييييع 

شوفي تحضيراتنا للحرب ، بضمن لك إنكم تسلّموا الراية :kap: من أول بخ :smil16:

:ab6:

:1035pk:

:8_5_19:

:81ls:

:11_12_13[1]:

والنتيجة :20: (موسيقى عسكرية ههههههه)

:s: ، لأنو الهريبة ثلثين المراجل هههههههههه

:070104~242: والإستعانة بقوات حلف النيتو هههههههه

:36_1_4:


اجمعوا من كل قبيلة رجل وهلّم ورائهم إلى الصعيد هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مش حنسلّم مش حنبيع ، مش حنرضى بالتطبييييييييع
> 
> شوفي تحضيراتنا للحرب ، بضمن لك إنكم تسلّموا الراية :kap: من أول بخ :smil16:
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه بجد ضحكتني يا ميتو
ابقي سلملي علي الصعيد

وعلي فكره
 انا مش في الصعيد
هههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

*منور الاذاعة يامى تو
وعندك واحد شاى ف الاستراحة
اصلى لقيت فى اجوبتك يومك كله شااااااااااااااااى ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> :nunu0000::budo::gun::bud::act19::bomb::bud::spor22::t32::15_3_35[1]::1035pk::01A0FF~139::1028yr:





*ياساتر يارب هو انتى رايحة تحاربى الكفار ولا ايه
ايه الجيش ده كله
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *منووووووووووووور يا مي توو وقعت وما حدا سمى عليك
> بالراحة عليه يا روزي مي توو من الغاليين
> بس بالنسبة إلى :
> 
> ...




هههههههههه حاضر يا حبي براحة خالص اهو

انا لسه مش سألت حتي ههههههههههههه:kap:


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> روزي ... أعرف السؤال أجاوب على طووول  انتي الجامدة يا روزي ، بس برضو هستعين بأنجيلا




ههههههههههههه طيب اوك استعين بقي والله الموفق ههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أستاذ النهيسي
> 
> الغش بدمي ، وعيوني دايماً بورقة كل المحيطين فيي ، عيني فارغة أعمل إييه
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه تحفه بجد


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *منور الاذاعة يامى تو
> وعندك واحد شاى ف الاستراحة
> اصلى لقيت فى اجوبتك يومك كله شااااااااااااااااى ههههههههههههه​*




ههههههههههههه خليهم اتنين يا ميكي لو سمحت هههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2011)

*ميتو استنانى انا جاية 
روزى اوعى تخليه يمشى قبل ما اجى 
*


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

عدنااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

ما هو سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟
 
 ما هي هواياتك ؟
 
 ما هو افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 
 
 حلمك في الحياة؟
 
 أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟
 
 البرامج المفضلة؟
 
 شخصيتك ( عصبي ، رومانسي ، ....... )؟
 
 اجمل بلد زرتها ؟
 
 
 من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 
 
 ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟
 
 ماالذي يحزنك ؟
 
 ماالذي يغيظك ؟
 
 ماالذي يفرحك ؟
 
 افضل شخصيه في رأيك ؟
 
 فنانك ومطربك المفضل؟
 
 
 من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟ 
 
 من هم الأعضاء اللي تتمنى تشوفهم؟

يلا يا ميتو ولنا عودة
​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميتو استنانى انا جاية
> روزى اوعى تخليه يمشى قبل ما اجى
> *




هههههههههه من عنيا يا قمره

مش تتأخري بقي وكلنا في انتظارك


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2011)

*طيب ياميتو ,انا جيييييييييييييت وقعت فى ايدى ههههه 
طبعا انت عارف انك من اعز اصدقائى هنا وانك من الناس اللى بقدر اتفاهم معاها وبحسك ليك نفس تفكيرى او قريب منه 
بما ان تفكيرك واسلوبك بيعجبنى فعايزة اعرف رأيك فى شوية حاجات 
1- السياسة 
2- الزعماء الدكتاتورين او اللى وصفهم التاريخ بالصفة ديه زى هتلر 
وستالين وصدام هل انت شايف انهم دكتاتورين واشرار فعلا ؟؟؟؟ام انهم كانوا ضحايا فكرهم الخاص وظروفهم ؟؟؟؟ هل يستحقوا الدراسة النفسية ؟؟؟

3- رأيك فى الملك فاروق وفترة الملكية فى مصر بشكل عام لو كنت قريت عنها وهل تعتقد ان الملك فاروق اتظلم ؟؟؟؟؟ بعدين هقولك رأيى الشخصى فى الموضوع ده 

4- رأيك فى انقلاب  23 يوليو وهل هى سبب الخراب والدمار فى مصر ؟؟؟
5- رأيك فى عبد الناصر والسادات ؟؟؟؟؟

6- ايه رايك فى قضايا الشرف والقوانين اللى فى بلادنا اللى بتدى القاتل فى قضية شرف حكم مخفف بحجة انها قضية قرف قصدى شرف ؟؟؟؟

7- مين اكتر شخصية عالمية بتستهويك حتى لو كان مغنى او ممثل ؟؟؟؟
8- ايه رأيك فى المرأة بشكل عام ككائن ورأيك فى وضعها فى بلدانا العربية ؟؟؟؟
9- ايه رأيك فى مبدأ الحرية الشخصية اللى بتتبعه بلاد الغرب مثلا حرية اللبس المطلقة ايه رأيك فى هذا النوع من الحرية وهل هى صح ام انه المجتمع لازم يكون فيه ضابط اخلاقى ؟؟؟؟ ومين هو اللى يكون او يحدد هذا الضابط الاخلاقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
10- مواصفات فتاة احلامك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

بس كده 



*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

*انتم ليه خربتم موضوع روزي كده هههههههههه*
*يا نانسي في الموضوع ده روزي بتكون المذيعة وهي بس لبتطرح الاسئلة على ضيوفها هههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

> روزي ... أعرف السؤال أجاوب على طووول  انتي الجامدة يا روزي ، بس برضو هستعين بأنجيلا
> 
> أنجيلا: بيقول المثل: الهريبة ثلثين المراجل ، وفي نسخة أخرى: يقولوا جبان ولا الله يرحمو  ولا يهمك يا أنجيلا وقت الشدة استعيني فيي ، إحنا تخصصنا سحب مطوات


*رائع يا ميتو انا بسمع ان الهرب غالبا بيكون رجوووووووولة هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ياساتر يارب هو انتى رايحة تحاربى الكفار ولا ايه
> ايه الجيش ده كله
> هههههههههههه​*




هههههههههههههههه
لا يا ميكو 
داا نا بتدرب بس :smil12:
الحرب لسه عليها شويه كدا


----------



## تيمو (1 يونيو 2011)

عدنااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

منوّرة قبل وبعد وبالنص كمان 

ما هو سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟

لو حدى قال لي: بحبك: بقولوه مي تو ، ولو قال لي مش مستحملك، بقولو برضو: مي تو 

لأنني عندما قررتُ الإشتراك ، رأيتُ أن هذا المعرّف يختصر الكثير من الكلمات وردود الأفعال وخصوصاً العاطفية منها ... 

ما هي هواياتك ؟

السباحة والرماية وركوب الخيل صدق عبدالسميع ههههههههههه

لا بجد ، بحب التصوير كثير ، وبحب الكتابة ، بحب الرسم بس مش رسم الأشخاص ، بحب أخطط وأتفنن في التخطيط واستخدام الأحرف بطريقة فنية ... بحب أعمل هايكنغ وقبل حوالي ست سنين من ضمن قراراتي في السنة الجديدة اتعهدت أمام المرآة :999: إنو أُدخل مفهوم المطالعة في حياتي ، وبالفعل بدأتُ بكتاب كل سبع أشهر والآن أقرأ حوالي مش أقل من 4 كتب متنوعة في السنة ما بين رواية وقصة وكتب فلسفة ...

ما هو افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 

إجمالاً أشهر الشتا ، لأنو بحب الشتا كثير 

حلمك في الحياة؟

 عندي أحلام كبيرة في حياتي ، هي السبب إللي يجعلني أكون ثابت في حياتي ، وإللي بتعطي للحياة معنى مختلف ، بتعرفي إنو متعة الحياة مش بالوصول إلى الحلم ، إنما السعي لتحقيق الأحلام ، لذلك أغلب أحلامي مجنونة ومتأكد أنني لن أصل لها ، من ضمنها أن أسافر للقمر ، هناك مشاعر غريبة تنتابني كلما رأيتُ صور للأرض من الفضاء ، عندي حلم آخر وهو إعادة ترجمة الكتاب المقدّس من لغاته الأصلية وخصوصاً تلك الفقرات التي يتحفنا بها الزملاء المسلمين أن النص الأصلي بيقصد كذا وكذا 

هناك أحلام كثيرة بس مش حابب أوجّع راسكم 

أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟

الجامعة ومن ثم الجامعة ومن ثم الجامعة ، كررتها ثلاثة مرات حتى ظنوا أني مالكها 

البرامج المفضلة؟

برامج تلفزيون قصدك؟ بحب المسلسلات متل CIS ، وبحب Criminal Minds لأنو بحلل سلوكيات المجرمين بطريقة رائعة ..

شخصيتك ( عصبي ، رومانسي ، ....... )؟

مش عارف ، بس بتقدري تقولي ، من كل اشي اشي  إذا فهمتي اشي احكيلي لأنو مش فاهم على حالي اشي ههههههه

بالمجمل هادي ، بس لمّا بعصّب مصيبة ، بهدى بسرعة وبنسى أسرع ، يمكن بنسى لأنو عندي مشاكل فيتامين بي 12 ههههههههههههههه 

مش عارف لو كنت رومانسي ، بس على استعداد لفعل أي شيء لإرضاء من أحب ، أهتم بتفاصيل من أحب: أقوالهم أو أشياءهم التي بحبوها ، 

اجمل بلد زرتها ؟

براغ ، 

من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 

شعبولا ههههههههههههههه 

يستوقفني هذا السؤال كثيراً ، فهل بالحقيقة هناك مثل أعلى واحد؟ بالنسبة لي أرى أن المثل الأعلى يتغيّر بتغيّر العمر والمراحل التي يمر فيها الإنسان ، عندما كنتُ صغير كنتُ أحب أن أكون شرطي وكان مثلي الأعلى بلباسه وحركاته ، وكلما رأيتُ شرطي كنتُ أؤدي له التحية العسكرية ههههه كبرتُ وأدركتُ أن هذه الشخصية ليست بالهالة التي صورتها في مخيلتي الطفولية ..

إنما لا بد لي أن أعترف لك يا روزي ، أن هناك شخص أثّر بحياتي بطريقة غيّرت مجرى حياتي وتفكيري إلى يومنا هذا ، هو أستاذ الدين في الصفوف الأولى ، هو من علّمنا أن نقرأ بالإنجيل وبالمناسبة كان قبطي  

ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟

الكل باطل وقبض الريح 

ماالذي يحزنك ؟

يحزنني أن أرى طفل مريض بالسرطان ، تباً كم أتحطّم من داخلي ، لا أدري ماذا أفعل أو كيف أتصرّف ، وهذا ما يحزنني ويغيظني أن أشعر أنني عاجز عن فعل شيء أمام عجز الإنسان 

ماالذي يغيظك ؟

يغظيني سكوت الإنسان عن ظلمه تحت ذرائع مختلفة مثل أمر ربنا ، نصيب ، ..... 

ماالذي يفرحك ؟

مواقف بسيطة ، كأن مثلاً أشرب كاسة شاي وأعزم عليه الزميل ماكس مايكل وانتي هههههههه أن أتفاعل وأتناقش وأتحاور ، تثيرني الحوارات وتفرحني (سواء افتراضية أو واقعية) ، أعتقد أنها تساعدنا لبلورة وصقل أفكارنا على نحو أفضل ... 

أن أرسم ابتسامة على شخص عزيز على قلبي ...

افضل شخصيه في رأيك ؟

هو الشخص الذي يكون إنسان بلا أقنعة ولا رتوش ولا مكياج ، أفضل شخصية هي تلك التي تغضب وتبكي وتضحك وتتصرف بحماقة في لحظات وتعقّل في لحظات أخرى ، هو ببساطة من يعيش كإنسان بدون جلد ذاته أو فرض قوانين صارمة يحيا فيها كل يوم ...

المسيح كان عشري ويحب الحياة وإجتماعي وعايش حياته بمنتهى البساطة 

فنانك ومطربك المفضل؟

كارول سماحة :spor2: بس الصراحة فش مطرب مفضّل ، بسمع الأغنية كأغنية ، مع إني كنت بلحظة من اللحظات بسمعش أغاني  

لكن عموماً بحب كارول ، اليسا ، ماجدة الرومي ، جوليا بطرس ، أحمد الشريف ، مروان خوري ، محمد حماقي .... أووووف 

من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟ 

الجميع ، فأنا بطبعي إجتماعي ، بحب الحكي كما هو واضح :cry2: 


من هم الأعضاء اللي تتمنى تشوفهم؟

:wub: ، كل من تفاعلت معه يوماً ما في حوار عميق ومطوّل ... بس المشكلة أغلبهم زميلات فبلاش أحكي أسماء ههههههههههههه

لكن إجمالاً ، أشعر أن متعة العوالم الإفتراضية هو الغموض الذي يُبقي للحوار متعة وإثارة ، لأننا لو عرفنا من نتحاور معهم ، أظن أن البريق سيقل قليلاً ...



يلا يا ميتو ولنا عودة

تفضلي معنا (ماكس وأنا) على كاسة شاي  بتعرفي خطر على بالي أفتح موضوع اسمو كاسة شاي للأحاديث وحكاوي المقاهي هههههههههه

بعرّف إنو حكيت كتير ، بس اتحمّلي ههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (1 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> بس كده
> 
> 
> ...




غريب ما بيّنت الأسئلة عندي هههههههههههههههههه

راجعلك ...

نعم يا انجيلا ... الهريبة رجولة وتلات أرباع 

عزيزي ماكس مايك ، الشاي من الركائز الأساسية في الحياة ، لربما هو سر الحياة هههههههههه

عزيزي النهيسي ، شكراً لترحيبك وباقات الورود ...

نعم يا جوزبل ، اتدربي واعملي بروفا ، وراكم وراكم حتى ولو كان هذا آخر عمل في حياتي  وصّلت سلامك للصعيد ، بس قالوا : التار ولا العار يبّاي ههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> كأن مثلاً أشرب كاسة شاي وأعزم عليه الزميل ماكس مايكل وانتي هههههههه




*
هههههههههههههههههههه
وعندك 3 شااااااااااااااى وبوظوا ههههههه​*:a63: :smil12:​


----------



## تيمو (2 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ياميتو ,انا جيييييييييييييت وقعت فى ايدى ههههه
> 
> :94: لأن رحمتك طيبة نجنّي
> 
> ...




بسسس كده؟؟ يلّا اتحمّلي وانتي بتقرأي


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> منوّرة قبل وبعد وبالنص كمان
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه في موضوع كان اسمه قهوة المنتدي ههههههههههه

يلا هنستناك هناك بقي ههههههههههه

اجاباتك جميلة اوي وممتعة

رجعالك تاني بأسئلة جديدة​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *انتم ليه خربتم موضوع روزي كده هههههههههه*
> *يا نانسي في الموضوع ده روزي بتكون المذيعة وهي بس لبتطرح الاسئلة على ضيوفها هههههههههه*




ههههههههههه عادي يا حبي يلا اهي تكون حلقة مفتوحة ومميزة

اصل ميتو مش بنشوفه كتير وكده فرصه للجميع بقي هههههههههههههه:kap:


----------



## تيمو (2 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه في موضوع كان اسمه قهوة المنتدي ههههههههههه
> 
> يلا هنستناك هناك بقي ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



الإجابات هي انعكاس للأسئلة ، معناتو أسئلتك هي الجميلة والممتعة ...

أبئى أعدّي على القهوة  وندردش هناك ... ورانا إييه 

على أقل من مهلك ... خودي راحتك ... وأهم اشي صحتك ، قرأت بشريط مقابلة مع روزيتا إنو كنتي شوي مريضة ، ألف سلامة عليكي ، أي عينات طبية مجانية إحنا بالخدمة 



انجيلا ، إذا على بالك سؤال إسألي .... يالي علبالو ما تحرموش 



.


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الإجابات هي انعكاس للأسئلة ، معناتو أسئلتك هي الجميلة والممتعة ...
> 
> أبئى أعدّي على القهوة  وندردش هناك ... ورانا إييه
> 
> ...




الله يسلمك يا ميتو

ربنا يخليك

يلا انا هروح القهوة واطلب شاي هههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

عدنااااااااااا مرة اخري

باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ 

 شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟



 مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟

 حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟ 


 مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى؟

ماهي احلامك وطموحاتك للمستقبل؟

ماهو الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب بس متردد؟
​


----------



## تيمو (3 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يسلمك يا ميتو
> 
> ربنا يخليك
> 
> يلا انا هروح القهوة واطلب شاي هههههههههههه ​



كنت رايح بس تهت بالسكة :t26: ----> الشخصية العصبية 

ويخليكي


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> كنت رايح بس تهت بالسكة :t26: ----> الشخصية العصبية
> 
> ويخليكي




هههههههههه امممممممم

طب خلاص هبقي اوصفلك بس بعد لما تجاوب طبعا هههههههههههه:gun:


----------



## تيمو (3 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه امممممممم
> 
> طب خلاص هبقي اوصفلك بس بعد لما تجاوب طبعا هههههههههههه:gun:



هوا انتي ما تنسي حاجة :smile02

يارب أُرحم :94:

ماشي حاجاوب ، مع إنو في أسألة جاوبت عليها مع الاستاذ النهيسي ، بس الظاهر إنتي في ببالك أجوبة تانية :close_tem


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هوا انتي ما تنسي حاجة :smile02
> 
> يارب أُرحم :94:
> 
> ماشي حاجاوب ، مع إنو في أسألة جاوبت عليها مع الاستاذ النهيسي ، بس الظاهر إنتي في ببالك أجوبة تانية :close_tem




ههههههههههه لا طبعا مش بنسي انا صحيالك 

يلا يلا عشان في تاني هههههههههه:nunu0000:


----------



## تيمو (3 يونيو 2011)

عدنااااااااااا مرة اخري‎ 

يا أهلاً وسهلاً وميت مراحب ، صُبّ القهوة يا علي ههههههه وبهاي ‏العودة اللطيفة بحب أهديكي أغنية لسميرة توفيق اسمها: صب القهوة ‏وصب الشاي واسقوا اللي زارونا ، يا ميت هلا باللي جاي واللي نوّارونا ‏‎ ‎‏ ‏

‎ 
باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟‎  

مع إني جاوبت على السؤال ده ، بس برضو حاسس إنو لسّة حابة تعرفي ‏من هم الكُثُر في المنتدى ويالي حابب أهديهم الباقة ، عمرك سمعتي قصة ‏الفضول يالي قتل القطة سوسي هههههههههههههه

لروزيتا وموافقها الرائعة وخصوصاً الأخير ولأنها ساعدتني كتير أول ما ‏دخلت هون ‏ولأنها أكتر وحدة بتقيمني  الحقيقة هي تستحق كل ورود  ‏

ست أمة يالي ساعدتني كتير أول ما انضميت للمنتدى ، وما زالت ‏

مارسلينو أول من أضافني كصديق

مينا البطل ، والرقم 350 هههههههههه ذكريات ‏ابن البلد الجدع 

كريتيك ، هذا الشخص أحبه في طريقة غريبة ، لا أعرف لماذا ؟ الظاهر ‏حب من أول مداخلة ههههههه

نانسي ، وما أدراك ما نانسي  أول رد قرأته لها ، قلتُ لنفسي: البنت ده ‏دماغ  أذكر أنه كان في موضوع عن ‏الأغاني والأفلام والسينما طبعاً إذا ‏ما خانتني الذاكرة التي تراكمت عليها غبار المشاغل اليومية ‏

أنجيلا  ... تفاجأتُ ذات مرة بسؤالها عني في رسائل الزوار عندما غبتُ ‏في بدايات تسجيلي ، الصراحة لم أتوقّع ، ‏والأشياء الغير متوقعة تضيف ‏نوع من السعادة ‏... والصراحة لأنها واعديتني بعزومة شاي  وحلويات ‏مغربية فاخرة ....‏

Gospel Life .. قلمها الحزين ، وتفاعلها الرائع مع المواضيع

Twin ... وسؤاله عني في وقت كان البعض فاهمني غلط 

باسم الصليب - أم جورج يالي بالفعل كان لي معها حوار من أجمل الحوارات ‏خضته في العوالم الإفتراضية ‏

جيلان  ، الصراحة كنز هاي البنت ..‏

كيرلس  يالي شجعني للكتابة وخصوصاً في الرد في الشبهات ، أشكره من ‏قلبي ..‏

مولكا مولكان  ... خفيف الظل  بس برضو مش معطيك حق عرب غير لتيجي على الأردن ...‏

Soso a‏ إللي حتموت وتعرف نهاية قصتي هههههههههههههه‏

Tasoni queena‏... وخفة دمها ‏

الأسد المرقصي، الزلمة هاد عاجبني ، بيفصلوه من الباب بيرجعلهم من ‏الشباك  محبته للمكان تستحق بالفعل الإحترام والتقدير ...‏

وأكيد لدونا نبيل لأنها كتير مرّات بتتحمل ، والزعيم‏

وطبعاً الك ، مو مجاملة بس لأنو مواضيعك حلوة وبتابعها باستمرار ‏ووجودك في المكان مميز جداً

The Antichian  ... لأنو أفكاروا رائعة جداً ، وبحسها قريبة لأفكاري ‏، أعني الأفكار السياسية ونظرتنا لكثير من الأمور ‏

سيرجيوس ومواضيعه المثيرة للجدل ‏

حبيب يسوع ... هناك شيء ما في هذا الشخص جاذب ، لا أدري ما هو ، ‏مع أن مداخلاته لا تتجاوز النصف سطر ...‏

شمس الحق ومكرم زكي وبايبل 333 اللذين أتابعهم بصمت ، وأتعلّم منهم ‏الشيء الكثير ‏

ولكل من تفاعلتُ معهم يوماً ، بوب كمبيوتر ، ‏Lo  siento_mucho‏ ، ‏مايكل كوكو ، ماكس مايك ، نغم ، احلى ديانة ، صوت صارخ ، النهيسي ، بنت العدرا ، Gospel of truth الثائرة الأولى ....‏

ولكل عابر ومنتصر  ....‏

وطبعاً مش حننسى كل المشرفين ههههههههههههههههه

منيح هيك؟ كتبنا كل المنتدى ، إذا نسيت حدى ، الحق عليكي ‏

‎ 
شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟‎ 
‎ 
برضو جاوبت وقلت أمي ، بس شكلوا برضو مو مصدقة هههههههههه ‏هناك شخص هنا لو طلب عيوني أديهالو ومش حاكي مين ‏‎ 
‎ 

مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج‎...‎؟‎ 

أن أنسى اسم الشخص يالي بحكي معاه وهاي كتير بتصير معي ‏ههههههههههه

‎ 
حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ‏ان تكون...؟؟

من ذات الشخص الذي لن أرفض له طلب ...‏


من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟
‎ 
ما يُميّز هذا المكان أنه يحتوي شخصيات مختلفة ومتمايزة جداً ، وكل ‏واحد محبوب بطريقة خاصة ومختلفة عن الآخر ،  ‏
‎ 

مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى؟

كتير ، هناك الكثير من الأعضاء التي تبذل جهود مميزة في أقسام مختلفة ‏، لذلك لن اضع اسماء خشية أن يسقط أحدهم دون قصد وسهواً وأضيّع ‏تعبه هكذا ...‏
‎ 

ماهي احلامك وطموحاتك للمستقبل؟

عندي طمووح كبير على المستوى العام ، أتمنى أن أكون ذات يوم في ‏منصب قيادي أكون قادر على إحداث التغيير المطلوب في المجتمع .. ‏
‎ 

ماهو الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب بس متردد؟

كاميرا فيديو ‏HD

متشكرين يا حجة روزي ، لا تنسي عنوان القهوة


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> عدنااااااااااا مرة اخري‎
> 
> يا أهلاً وسهلاً وميت مراحب ، صُبّ القهوة يا علي ههههههه وبهاي ‏العودة اللطيفة بحب أهديكي أغنية لسميرة توفيق اسمها: صب القهوة ‏وصب الشاي واسقوا اللي زارونا ، يا ميت هلا باللي جاي واللي نوّارونا ‏‎ ‎‏ ‏
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه جميل يا ميتو

وميرسي كتير علي الوردة وعلي كلامك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك

وحاضر هجيبلك عنوان القهوة وتعزمني هناك بقي ههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يونيو 2011)

> انجيلا ، إذا على بالك سؤال إسألي .... يالي علبالو ما تحرموش ​


*مجتش على بالي اسئلة دلوقتي*
*عشان البت روزي بتسال كل حاجة ld:*
*هههههههههههه*​ 




> أنجيلا ... تفاجأتُ ذات مرة بسؤالها عني في رسائل الزوار عندما غبتُ ‏في بدايات تسجيلي ، الصراحة لم أتوقّع ، ‏والأشياء الغير متوقعة تضيف ‏نوع من السعادة ‏... والصراحة لأنها واعديتني بعزومة شاي  وحلويات ‏مغربية فاخرة ....‏



*شكرا يا ميتو مش كنت متوقعة انك فاكر حاجة بسيطة زي ده*
*وانت مفتكر ده عشان وعدتك بعزومة شاي:t26:*
*هههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليك*
*انت صدقا من الشخصيات الرائعة لتعرفت عليها في المنتدى ده:smile02*​ 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نانسي ، وما أدراك ما نانسي


*مالها نانسى بس ماهى ساكتة خالص اهى ومش بتتكلم 
كل اللى يتضايق من حاجة يقول نانسى وانجيلا هههههه
ميرسى ياميتو انت عارف معزتك عندى 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مالها نانسى بس ماهى ساكتة خالص اهى ومش بتتكلم *
> *كل اللى يتضايق من حاجة يقول نانسى وانجيلا هههههه*
> *ميرسى ياميتو انت عارف معزتك عندى *


* طبعا يا نانوس مااسمائنا دايما بيطلعو جنب اي مصيبة :smile02*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

> ولكل من تفاعلتُ معهم يوماً ، بوب كمبيوتر



ميرسي ليك يا ميتو 

دا بجد كان شرف كبير ليا 



> كاميرا فيديو ‏HD



اتفضل يا ميتو انت تستاهل اكتر 
ههههههه







ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * طبعا يا نانوس مااسمائنا دايما بيطلعو جنب اي مصيبة :smile02*
> *هههههههههههه*



*ههههههه اخبار الحوادث انا وانتى *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه اخبار الحوادث انا وانتى *



الصدق حلو 

والإعتراف بالحق فضيلة 

هههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الصدق حلو
> 
> والإعتراف بالحق فضيلة
> 
> هههههههههه​



*هههه الموضوع شكله هيقلب علينا كالعادة يا انجى
ميرسى يابوب 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههه الموضوع شكله هيقلب علينا كالعادة يا انجى*
> *ميرسى يابوب *


* بالطبع يا حبي ده المعتادld:*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (3 يونيو 2011)

نانسي وانجيلا ... يعني انتو التنتين قلبتوها طوشة :nunu0000: ... الحق علي جبت سيرتكم بالخير :budo:

شكراً يا غالي يا بوب كمبيوتر ، يسلموا ايديك على الهدية ، بصوّر فيها فيلم وببعتوا إلك ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع الجميل

ميتو

عايزه اعرف اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة؟

وهل انت حاليا تعيش قصة حب ام لا؟

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب

الحياة

الحرية

العائلة

الاطفال

العمل

اخر مرة خرجت فيها واستمتعت جدا كانت امتي وروحت فين؟

هل تقتنع ان لسه في صداقة حقيقة؟

ايه اكتر المواصفات اللي بتشدك للشخصية اللي بتتعامل معاها؟

ماهي مواصفات فتاة احلامك؟ ولو موجودة حاليا قولنا ايه اللي شدك ليها ؟

ياتري ميتو رومانسي بنسبة كام %؟

ماذا تقول لشخص جرحك؟

كلمة شكر لمن تهديها وهتقول فيها ايه؟

وكمان عتاب هتقول فيه ايه ؟

نصيحة لمن توجهها مباشرة علي الهوا؟

وفي النهاية يا ميتو احب اقولك نورت الاذاعة كلها 

وعايزة اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

يارب تكون استمتعت معانا 

واسيبك تختم الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

ميرسي ليك يا ميتو وربنا معاك في حياتك
​


----------



## تيمو (5 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع الجميل
> 
> ميتو
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

جميل جدا يا ميتو

حقيقي كنت منورنا واستمتعنا جدا بوجودك وكلام الممتع والصريح

بشكرك جدا ونتمني نسمع عنك اخبار جميلة باستمرار
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد​
​
 في​
​
 اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​
​
 احب اقولكم وحشتوني جدا وبعتذر عن غيابي لفترة فاتت وبأذن يسوع مش تتكرر تاني​
​
 وندخل في الموضوع علي طول​
​
 انا اختارت عضوه شقية وجميلة اوي وطيبة لدرجة ماتتوصفش​
​
 هي العضوة المباركة​
​
​
*marmora jesus*​ 


حبيت اننا نتعرف عليها اكتر واكتر لانها بجد شخصية جميلة اوي للي يعرفها عن قرب

وانا عن نفسي بموت فيها وبحب اغلس وارخم وهي عارفه وهطلع عنيها هنا ههههههههههههه

منورة يا مرمورتي الغالية

يلا بقي خدي نفسك عشان رجعالك اوريكي هههههههههههه

اهلا بيكي معانا يا مرمورة وبتمني الموضوع يعجبك وتستمتعي معانا
​


----------



## sparrow (19 يوليو 2011)

مرمورة حببتي منورة الاذاعه
براحه عليها يا روزي مرمورة طيبه ومش ادك ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه لا لازم اطلع عنيها دي مرمورتي 

منورة يا سبارو يا قمر


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد​
> ​
> في​
> ​
> ...




مين ليه فين
بت انتي مش انتي كنتي مختفية
ايه اللي جابك
ارجعي مطرح ما جيتي يا بت
علي فكرة بقي الكلام ده كتير عليا اوي بجد
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر
انتي بس علشان عيونك حلوة بتقولي كده عليا
وانتي عارفة انا بعزك وبحبك اد ايه كويس
وعارفة برده انتي مش هسيبك وهعلقك وهفجرك وهعمل فيكي كل حاجة علي عملتك السودا دي
يابنتي هو احنا كنا ناقصين علشان تكمليها كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> مرمورة حببتي منورة الاذاعه
> براحه عليها يا روزي مرمورة طيبه ومش ادك ههههههه




شوفتي يا سبارو البت دي عملت فيا ايه ):​


----------



## bob (19 يوليو 2011)

*روزي مش حوصيكي علي مرمورة 
انا عايز شغل عالي بقي ( 5 نجوم) بلدياتي
و ابقي افضحيها كده عنوانها و نمره تليفونها و مصروفها 
*


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*روزى فاقت عليكى يا مرموره *
*ربنا يعينك ...* ​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *روزي مش حوصيكي علي مرمورة
> انا عايز شغل عالي بقي ( 5 نجوم) بلدياتي
> و ابقي افضحيها كده عنوانها و نمره تليفونها و مصروفها
> *




انا شايفة ان حضرتك تمشي جوه الحيطة احسن
انت نجحت واتخرجت
وانت فاهمني طبعا​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مين ليه فين​
> بت انتي مش انتي كنتي مختفية​
> ايه اللي جابك​
> ارجعي مطرح ما جيتي يا بت​
> ...




هههههههههههه احم احم بلاش مدح كتير فيا يا مرمورتي

كل ده حب في قلبك

يا كسوفي يا ناس خليكوا شاهدين عليها بقي هههههههههههه

عنيا هوريكي يا حبيبتي هههههههههههه:59::59::t4::t4:​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *روزى فاقت عليكى يا مرموره *
> *ربنا يعينك ...* ​




هههههههههههههههه
علي نفسها مش عليا
انا هخليها تندم انها تصحي من نومها اصلا تاني​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> شوفتي يا سبارو البت دي عملت فيا ايه ):​




هع هع لا يا روحي انا لسه هعمل ههههههههههههههه:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *روزي مش حوصيكي علي مرمورة
> انا عايز شغل عالي بقي ( 5 نجوم) بلدياتي
> و ابقي افضحيها كده عنوانها و نمره تليفونها و مصروفها
> *




هههههههههههههه حاتر وهنذيع علي قناة الحياه الساعه 11.30 ههههههههه

منور يا بوب انت تؤمر:t23::t23:


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه احم احم بلاش مدح كتير فيا يا مرمورتي
> 
> كل ده حب في قلبك
> 
> ...




طبعا بحبك
ده انتي روحي روحي روحي من جوه يا بت
عنيكي دي هلعب فيها البخت
ماااااااااااشي
اما خليتك تقفلي الموضوع وتندمي انك خليتيني في الاذاعة​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع لا يا روحي انا لسه هعمل ههههههههههههههه:ura1::ura1::ura1:



مش هتلحقي يا حبي​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *روزى فاقت عليكى يا مرموره *
> *ربنا يعينك ...* ​




هههههههههههههه اه لازم افتري بقي:ura1::ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طبعا بحبك
> ده انتي روحي روحي روحي من جوه يا بت
> عنيكي دي هلعب فيها البخت
> ماااااااااااشي
> اما خليتك تقفلي الموضوع وتندمي انك خليتيني في الاذاعة​




هع هع هع ولا كأني سمعت حاجه ههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش هتلحقي يا حبي​




ههههههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

عدنا بعد الفاصل

يلا يا هانم تعالي ههههههههههه

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل الدراسي

الوظيفة ان وجد

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟

ماهو استايلك في اختيار الازياء؟

فاكهتك المفضلة ايه؟

يلا اتسلي في دول وليا عودة
​


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2011)

*منورة يابت يامرمورة
ياريت تتوصى بيها على الآخر ياروزى
مرمورة ليها معزة خااااااصة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنا بعد الفاصل
> 
> يلا يا هانم تعالي ههههههههههه
> 
> ...




صبرك عليا هعملك وشك خريطة​


----------



## bob (19 يوليو 2011)

> *واكيد المكيفات*


*قولي كابتشينو ده معتز بيدوخ علي ما بيلاقي حته ههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *منورة يابت يامرمورة
> ياريت تتوصى بيها على الآخر ياروزى
> مرمورة ليها معزة خااااااصة​*



انا بقول انك ترجع تنام تاني احسن
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *قولي كابتشينو ده معتز بيدوخ علي ما بيلاقي حته ههههههه*




هههههههههههههههههه
تصدق ده اللي مش ليا فيه اوي
انا بحب النسكافيه بس مش بلاك
لازم كريمر او لبن
والشاي بس يكون خفيف جداااااا
اما القهوة ولا بطيقها​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *منورة يابت يامرمورة
> ياريت تتوصى بيها على الآخر ياروزى
> مرمورة ليها معزة خااااااصة​*




هههههههههههههه من عنيا يا ميكي يا سلام انت تؤمر هههههه:t23::t23:


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

صح يا روزي نسيت اقولك حاجة
انا لو بملي استمارة البطاقة مش هتسال كل الاسئلة دي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> صبرك عليا هعملك وشك خريطة​




هههههههه اهون عليكي يا حبي:t4::t4:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> صح يا روزي نسيت اقولك حاجة
> انا لو بملي استمارة البطاقة مش هتسال كل الاسئلة دي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه اي خدمة عشان مش تقولي روزي حرماني من حاجه:59::59:


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه اهون عليكي يا حبي:t4::t4:




تهوني ونص يا روحي
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اي خدمة عشان مش تقولي روزي حرماني من حاجه:59::59:




انا عايزاكي تحرميني والنعمة
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تهوني ونص يا روحي
> هههههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههههه مفترية ورجعالك بقي وانتي اللي جبتيه لنفسك:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا عايزاكي تحرميني والنعمة
> هههههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههههه لا يمكن ابدا:act19:


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه مفترية ورجعالك بقي وانتي اللي جبتيه لنفسك:act23:




يارب نتك يفصل ولا العظيمة تظبطك يا بعيدة​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يارب نتك يفصل ولا العظيمة تظبطك يا بعيدة​




ههههههههههههه هع هع نايمه ياختي

اسكتي بلاش قر بقي:act23::act23::gun:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

عدناااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي بتتعبك وتضايقك؟

لو شخص ظلمك بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

ياتري مرمورة بتتقبل النقض وبتحاول تعالجه؟

ايه اكتر مكان نفسك تزورية قريب ؟

وايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه لاول مره؟

ماذا تعني لكي كلمة صداقة؟

في انتظارك
​


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا بقول انك ترجع تنام تاني احسن
> هههههههههههههههههههه​




*وانا بقول بلاش حجج فارغة وجاوبى على الاسئلة ياختى​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *وانا بقول بلاش حجج فارغة وجاوبى على الاسئلة ياختى​*



هههههههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه هع هع نايمه ياختي
> 
> اسكتي بلاش قر بقي:act23::act23::gun:




يارب تصحي حالا دلوقتي بس ها​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يارب تصحي حالا دلوقتي بس ها​


:act23::act23::gun::budo:


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *وانا بقول بلاش حجج فارغة وجاوبى على الاسئلة ياختى​*




وانا بقول خاف علي نفسك انت لسه صغنن​


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا بقول خاف علي نفسك انت لسه صغنن​



*صغنن
ليه شايفانى ماشى بسكاتة فى بقى​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *صغنن
> ليه شايفانى ماشى بسكاتة فى بقى​*




هههههههههههه مش تضايق يا ميكي كله هيطلع علي عنيها في الاسئلة :thnk0001:


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااا مره اخري
> 
> عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاشياء اللي بتتعبك وتضايقك؟
> 
> ...



روزي خدي نفسك شوية
ويارب تفطسي وانتي بتاخديه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *صغنن
> ليه شايفانى ماشى بسكاتة فى بقى​*




وشيل الفوطة من علي صدرك
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> روزي خدي نفسك شوية
> ويارب تفطسي وانتي بتاخديه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههه لا بقي علي قلبك يابت انتي دي فرصة اني موجوده جهاز ما انتي عارفه اللي فيها

وبعدين مش بسليكي الله بقي 

وتعالي يا حبي الطاحونه وانا افسحك فيها ويارب تتوهي هناك ههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه مش تضايق يا ميكي كله هيطلع علي عنيها في الاسئلة :thnk0001:



*هههههههههههههه 
احسن احسن​*


marmora jesus قال:


> روزي خدي نفسك شوية
> ويارب تفطسي وانتي بتاخديه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*بعد الشر على روزى
ده كله عشان مطلعة عينك ف الاسئلة
حقودة انتى​*



marmora jesus قال:


> وشيل الفوطة من علي صدرك
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



*كر كر كر كر كر كر ظريفة يابت​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا بقي علي قلبك يابت انتي دي فرصة اني موجوده جهاز ما انتي عارفه اللي فيها
> 
> وبعدين مش بسليكي الله بقي
> 
> وتعالي يا حبي الطاحونه وانا افسحك فيها ويارب تتوهي هناك ههههههههههه:ura1:




وهي علشان العظيمة نايمة هتقعدي علي قلبي انا
يارب تقلق ولا تشوف كابوس وتصحي
اه ده انتي مسلية جداااااااااااااااااااا
بصي انا بعشق البابا كيرلس هو شفيعي الاساسي وعمل معايا حاجات كتير جدا
علشان كده هموت واشوف الطاحونة
بجد لو بايدي اجي في اي وقت مش هتأخر
بس انتي برده عارفة اللي فيها​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ونستكمل الحوار الممتع مع الجميلة

مرمورة


لو قولتلك كلمة شكر تقوليها لشخص هيكون مين وهتقولي فيها ايه؟

كذلك لو كلمة عتاب؟

ولو نصيحة هتكون لمين وهتقولي فيها ايه؟


اول مره حبيتي فيها كان عندك كام سنة؟ وياتري استمرت والا انتهت؟

ولو انتهت يا تري مرمورة عايشة قصة حب جديدة حاليا؟


ماذا تعني لكي كلمة حب ؟ وما هو احساس الحب اللي بتشعري بيه من وجهة نظرك؟

كلمة توجهيها لحبيبك لو في يعني  هتقوليله ايه علي الهواء مباشرة ههههههههه

يلا اهم حبه صغيرين علي قدك 

​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> احسن احسن​*
> 
> *بعد الشر على روزى
> ...




اسئلتها سهلة جدا ومفيش اي حاجة
مطلعة عيني فين يا واد
من يومي ظريفة ياخويا
ايه جديدك ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> احسن احسن​*
> 
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليك يا ميكي يا رافع راسي ههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وهي علشان العظيمة نايمة هتقعدي علي قلبي انا
> يارب تقلق ولا تشوف كابوس وتصحي
> اه ده انتي مسلية جداااااااااااااااااااا
> بصي انا بعشق البابا كيرلس هو شفيعي الاساسي وعمل معايا حاجات كتير جدا
> ...




هههههههههههههه بردو علي قلبك يا مرمورتي 

والطاحونه بجد روعه هتحسي انك مش عايزه تمشي بس ربنا يرتب وتيجي قريب

وتزوري وتاخدي بركته


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ونستكمل الحوار الممتع مع الجميلة
> 
> مرمورة
> 
> ...




اتهدي يا بت بقي وقولي يا صبح​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه بردو علي قلبك يا مرمورتي
> 
> والطاحونه بجد روعه هتحسي انك مش عايزه تمشي بس ربنا يرتب وتيجي قريب
> 
> وتزوري وتاخدي بركته




زي العسل يا بت طبعا ( سامحني يارب )
صليلي بجد ان ربنا يكتبلي انمي ازورها واشوفها
امين يارب​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اتهدي يا بت بقي وقولي يا صبح​




يا صبح بس مش هتهد يا مرمورة

بس ها ههههههههههههه:t4::t4::t4:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> زي العسل يا بت طبعا ( سامحني يارب )
> صليلي بجد ان ربنا يكتبلي انمي ازورها واشوفها
> امين يارب​




ههههههههههههه سامحها يارب مااااااااشي

امين ياحبي


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا صبح بس مش هتهد يا مرمورة
> 
> بس ها ههههههههههههه:t4::t4::t4:




لما اشوفك يا جوجو بس
ماااااااااااااشي​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لما اشوفك يا جوجو بس
> ماااااااااااااشي​




هههههههههههه نعم هتعملي ايه انتي وجوجو

ولا يهشني يابت انتي :ura1::ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ناخد راحة قصيرة ولنا عودة يا مرمورتي

يلا اتمشي شوية هههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه نعم هتعملي ايه انتي وجوجو
> 
> ولا يهشني يابت انتي :ura1::ura1:




ماشي ماشي
حسابنا بالليل​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ناخد راحة قصيرة ولنا عودة يا مرمورتي
> 
> يلا اتمشي شوية هههههههههههه​




انا فعلا كنت هقوم دلوقتي
اشوفك بالليل يا كوبة


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه اوك يا حبي

ربنا معاكي


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

عدنااااااااااااا

الحق انزل اسئلة واجري قبل ماتيجي ههههههههههههههه

عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنة في منتدي الكنيسة؟

هل انتي مشتركة في منتديات اخري؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتلفت نظرك؟

مين اكتر الاشخاص القريبين منك من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟

اول لما بتدخلي المنتدي بتعملي ايه؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه الكلمات:

الحياة

الحرية

الاسرة

الاصدقاء

الحزن

السعادة

يلا وليا عودة مرة اخري
​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا
> 
> الحق انزل اسئلة واجري قبل ماتيجي ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



انتي محدش عايزك يا بت في اي حتة
اتهدي بقي​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انتي محدش عايزك يا بت في اي حتة
> اتهدي بقي​




ههههههههههههههه لا انتي عايزاني واهو لسه معترفه وجايبه اسمي فوق اهو

بطلي مش تحاولي تنكري بقي ههههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2011)

انااااااااا جيت يا مرمورة هههههههههه

يلا خدي نفس عميق عميق

ليه دايما حزينة يابت انتي يابت؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟

ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتيش متوقعاها؟

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومين اقربهم لقلبك ؟

ياتري مرمورة رومانسية بنسبة كام في %؟

وبردو اجتماعية بنسبة كام في %؟

اوصفيلي الاعضاء دول علي حسب معرفتك بيهم:

مارسلينو

جوجو

سندريلا

روزي ( اللي هو انا الملاك البرئ ) ههههههههههههههههه

يلا ورجعالك تاني  بعد الفاصل
​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا انتي عايزاني واهو لسه معترفه وجايبه اسمي فوق اهو
> 
> بطلي مش تحاولي تنكري بقي ههههههههههههههه:ura1:




طبعا طبعا
بأمارة لما قولتلك هرميكي في البحر
فاكرة هااااااااااا ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انااااااااا جيت يا مرمورة هههههههههه
> 
> محدش نده عليكي علي فكرة علشان تيجي
> امشي يا بت تاني
> ...




منه له منه له​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

_انا جيييييييييييييييييت_
_غلاسة بقى لحسن البت روزى محلافانى انى_
_اجيليك مخصوص _
_عودة مرة اخرى عقبال ما البت روزى تيجى  _
_كام سؤال كدا ع متفرج _
_اقرب حد ليكى _
_حد زعليك اوووووووى_
_كلمة تقوليها_
_لحد زعليك_
_لحد فرحيك_
_لجونـــأ_
_لروزى _
_لجوجو_
_لمارسيلينو _
_عاوز 5 اعضاء مميزين فى نظريك_
_5 مشرفين_
_لو مسكتى المنتدى لمدة يوم واحد هتعملى ايه _
_لو عرفتى ان ليكى مشاكرة واحد فاضله هتعمليها فانهى قسم_
_لو عرفتى ان المنتدى هيتهكر ركرة الصبح هتعملى ايه_
_لو عرفتى انهم هيلغو النت لمدة طويلة  هتكلمى مين _
_بس كفايه عليكى كدا _
_فاصل ونواصل  معاكى الغلاسة _​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طبعا طبعا
> بأمارة لما قولتلك هرميكي في البحر
> فاكرة هااااااااااا ؟​



هههههههههه هع هع مش فاكره بقي:act23::act23:


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> منه له منه له​
> ​




ههههههههههههه اه منه له ولها كمان لو تحبي

وبعدين بكسف انا ايه الكلام الجامد ده لا بس بجد انتي حبيبتي واتشرفت اني عرفت

وسامحني يارب بقي ههههههههههههه:thnk0001::thnk0001::t4:​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _انا جيييييييييييييييييت_
> _غلاسة بقى لحسن البت روزى محلافانى انى_
> _اجيليك مخصوص _
> _عودة مرة اخرى عقبال ما البت روزى تيجى  _
> ...




هههههههههههه يا جامد يا جونا
ايوه ايدها مش ترحمها احسن دي الغالية هههههههههه:giveup::giveup::ura1:


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _انا جيييييييييييييييييت_
> _غلاسة بقى لحسن البت روزى محلافانى انى_
> _اجيليك مخصوص _
> _عودة مرة اخرى عقبال ما البت روزى تيجى  _
> ...




لا يا شيخ
ما تكمل احسن
ده انت اسئلتك زي شكة الابرة
انت ياله انت رايح الجيش امتي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه هع هع مش فاكره بقي:act23::act23:




ايون عبده العبيط اشتغل صح ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه اه منه له ولها كمان لو تحبي
> 
> وبعدين بكسف انا ايه الكلام الجامد ده لا بس بجد انتي حبيبتي واتشرفت اني عرفت
> 
> وسامحني يارب بقي ههههههههههههه:thnk0001::thnk0001::t4:​




ههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي استحالة ربنا يسامحك
او ممكن يسامحك وبعدين يولع فيكي
اصل حرام تولعي دنيا واخرة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا جامد يا جونا
> ايوه ايدها مش ترحمها احسن دي الغالية هههههههههه:giveup::giveup::ura1:




مش بقولك جوجو ده حسابه معايا كبير اوي
قال غالية قال يا كوبة انتي​


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2011)

*أيه ده .... مرمروة هنا :ura1:*
*منورة يا حاجة .... شكلي وقعتي ومش حد سمي عليكي :smile01*

*بقولك بقي رخامة ع السريع كدة .... بما أنك جبتي أسمي في الخمس مشرفين *
*وده طبعاً شرف كبير ليا  ...... *
*مع أنك مش جبتيني في الخمس أعضاء مع أني برده عضو :act23:*

*كملي بقي وقولي رأيك بصراحة في الخمس أعضاء دول والخمس مشرفين *
*كل واحد منهم كلمتين كدة يعني عيوبه ومميزاته وتوقعاتك لشخصيته الحقيقية لو مش كنتي شفتيهم :thnk0001:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أيه ده .... مرمروة هنا :ura1:*
> *منورة يا حاجة .... شكلي وقعتي ومش حد سمي عليكي :smile01*
> 
> 
> ...




علي فكرة انا مش شوفت اي حد من المنتدي خالص
حتي اللي من اسكندرية يعني من محافظتي برده مش شوفت حد منهم
بوب كمبيوتر
د حد غلبان اوي وطيب ولمض
استاذ مكرم
بيعجبني جدا اسلوبه وطريقة تفكيره علي طول بتعجبني ردوده اوي
ابوتربو
بحس انه في ملكوت تاني خالص ودي احلي حاجة بصراحة
لو سيانتو موتشو
طيبة اوي ودمها خفيف بس علي طول حزينة
راجعة
حد جميل اوي وانا بعزها جدا واجتماعية ودمها زي العسل
اما المشرفين
مينا البطل
جدع بس متسرع او متهور شوية بحس انه عايش بدراعه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بحب ارخم عليه جدا واطلع عينيه
توين
برده بحس انه في ملكوت لوحده خالص بس لما بتطلب رخامة او لماضة بيديها حقها
وبرده بحب ارخم عليه اوي
عيبه اني بحس انه كتير بياخد جنب لوحده
استاذ صوت صارخ
اب جميل اوي وطيب حنين ومحترم جدا
استاذ النهيسي
بحب افتقاده جدا
تويتي
اول حد اتكلمت معاه في المنتدي هنا
صاحبة جدعة وزي العسل
عيبها انها بتختفي كتير وبتنسي اصحابها الوحشة ):

بص بقي يا توين
انا بقول ان ميعاد نومك فات من بدري
وان السهر خطير جدا علي صحتك
قوم نام بلا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ​
> لا يا شيخ​
> ما تكمل احسن​
> ده انت اسئلتك زي شكة الابرة​
> ...




هههههههههههه سافر يا فالحه خليكي في مية البطيخ بقي :a63:

والبت روزي خارج التصفية والعبرة بالنهاية:a82:

اممممممممممممم حسابك تقل ولازم انتقم هههههههههههه:t32:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايون عبده العبيط اشتغل صح ؟​




ايه ده هو كان عاطل:a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ​
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> انتي استحالة ربنا يسامحك​
> او ممكن يسامحك وبعدين يولع فيكي​
> ...




هههههههههههههه بعد الشر عليا ياختي

اوف منك كوبه كوبه يعني هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

عدنااااااااااااا للمرة الاخيرة 

ناويت ارحمك عشان تعرفي قلبي الطيب ههههههههههه

اخر مرة اعترفتي فيها كانت امتي؟

مواظبة علي الصلاة والصوم والا مش باستمرار؟

ماهي ترنيمتك المفضلة؟

مين اكتر المرنمين اللي بيعجبوكي؟

ماهو المزمور المقرب لقلبك؟

ياتري لو قولتلك نصيحة توجهيها ليا تقوليلي ايه؟

هل في مرة حلمتي حلم واتحقق؟

ماهي اكتر ميزة الناس بتحبها في مرمورة وكذلك لو عيب ايه هو ؟

لو يرجع بيكي الزمن ايه اللي مكنتيش هتعملية وايه اللي كنتي هتعملية؟


ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة وفي اعضاءه؟

في النهاية بجد عايزة اقولك انك نورتي الاذاعة كلها يا حبي وانا استمتعت بالحوار معاكي

وبتمني تكون الاذاعة عجبتك

وعايزة اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

نورتي يا قمر واسيبك بقي تختمي الحلقة بكلمة منك للمستمعين اللي نورونا

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه سافر يا فالحه خليكي في مية البطيخ بقي :a63:
> 
> والبت روزي خارج التصفية والعبرة بالنهاية:a82:
> 
> اممممممممممممم حسابك تقل ولازم انتقم هههههههههههه:t32:​




ما هو للاسف سافر النهارده
بس هيروح مني فين
هجيبه يعني هجيبه
بت اللي عندك اعمليه ولا يهزني
هاهاهاهاهاها ​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ايه ده هو كان عاطل:a63:​




اه عقبال املتك كده
شغال عند مشرفة في المنتدي اد الدنيا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه بعد الشر عليا ياختي
> 
> اوف منك كوبه كوبه يعني هههههههههههه​



قصدك بعد اقل من ثانية يا بعيدة
علي فكرة الشتيمة بتلف تلف تلف وترجع لصاحبها بس ها​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما هو للاسف سافر النهارده
> بس هيروح مني فين
> هجيبه يعني هجيبه
> بت اللي عندك اعمليه ولا يهزني
> هاهاهاهاهاها ​




ههههههههههه ولا تعرفي اصلا تعملي معانا حاجه

بخ بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اه عقبال املتك كده
> شغال عند مشرفة في المنتدي اد الدنيا ​




ههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> قصدك بعد اقل من ثانية يا بعيدة​
> علي فكرة الشتيمة بتلف تلف تلف وترجع لصاحبها بس ها​




علي فكره محدش طلب منك تتكلمي ولا توضحي

بلاش الحركات دي

يا ساتر يارب:a63: هههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااا للمرة الاخيرة
> 
> ناويت ارحمك عشان تعرفي قلبي الطيب ههههههههههه
> 
> ...




اممممممممممم
ميرسي لكل اللي دخلوا واتكلموا معايا سواء اسئلة او رخامة او هزار معايا
بجد كلكم ناس انا بحبها وزي العسل كمان
وبقول للمنتدي كله انا عارفة اني مقصرة جدا بس معلش فترة وتعدي
وكمان لو حد زعلان مني حقه عليا وانا عن نفسي مش فاكرة اني زعلانة من حد
لاني زهايمر جدا اوي
بجد بقضي اوقات حلوة اوي هنا وليا احلي واغلي اصحاب
ربنا يخليكم ليا ويخليني ليكم وما يحرمكم مني ابدا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ولا تعرفي اصلا تعملي معانا حاجه
> 
> بخ بقي ههههههههههههه




لا بأعرف يا بت
واسالي عن مرمر كويس ياختي​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> علي فكره محدش طلب منك تتكلمي ولا توضحي
> 
> بلاش الحركات دي
> 
> يا ساتر يارب:a63: هههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههههههههه
انا اتكلم في الحتة وفي الوقت ومع اللي يعجبني
وانتي تسكتي خالص وتنفذي كلامي من سكات يا بت​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اممممممممممم​
> ميرسي لكل اللي دخلوا واتكلموا معايا سواء اسئلة او رخامة او هزار معايا​
> بجد كلكم ناس انا بحبها وزي العسل كمان​
> وبقول للمنتدي كله انا عارفة اني مقصرة جدا بس معلش فترة وتعدي​
> ...




يانب يا حبي هههههههههههههه

شكرا شكرا علي كلامك الجميل وعلي النصيحة فهماها اكيد طبعا يا حبي

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا زهايمر يوووووه قصدي يا مرمورتي هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بأعرف يا بت
> واسالي عن مرمر كويس ياختي​




واسأل ليه انا ناقصين صداع

اوووووووووف:wub:


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اتكلم في الحتة وفي الوقت ومع اللي يعجبني
> وانتي تسكتي خالص وتنفذي كلامي من سكات يا بت​




هع هع هع هع

في حد بيتكلم هنا يا رداله ههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يانب يا حبي هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا شكرا علي كلامك الجميل وعلي النصيحة فهماها اكيد طبعا يا حبي
> 
> ربنا يفرحك دايما يا زهايمر يوووووه قصدي يا مرمورتي هههههههههه​




بت انتي
وقتك كده انتهي معايا
هتتكلمي كتير ولا ايه
اوعاكي تفتكري انك هتصاحبيني
كوبة كده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع هع
> 
> في حد بيتكلم هنا يا رداله ههههههههههه:a63:




ايون مرمورة ياختي
روحي كده جاتك شكة
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ​
> بت انتي​
> وقتك كده انتهي معايا​
> هتتكلمي كتير ولا ايه​
> ...




هههههههههههه ليش بس يا حبي ده انت حبيبي حتي

اوووووووف صبرني يارب لفجرها بقي هههههههههههه:spor2::spor2:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايون مرمورة ياختي
> روحي كده جاتك شكة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه طيب الشبكة هتيجي امتي ههههههههههه 

ايوه عارفه انك نسيتي حرف ال ب كملتهولك انا هههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ليش بس يا حبي ده انت حبيبي حتي
> 
> اوووووووف صبرني يارب لفجرها بقي هههههههههههه:spor2::spor2:​




وانتي تطولي اصلا اني ابقي حبيبتك
اتكلمي علي ادك يا بت هاااااااااااااااا
فاهمني يا نصة ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب الشبكة هتيجي امتي ههههههههههه
> 
> ايوه عارفه انك نسيتي حرف ال ب كملتهولك انا هههههههههههههههه:yahoo:




لا ده انا حذفته من الكيبورد علشانك ياروحي ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانتي تطولي اصلا اني ابقي حبيبتك
> اتكلمي علي ادك يا بت هاااااااااااااااا
> فاهمني يا نصة ؟؟؟؟؟​




هههههههههههه يادي الكسوف والاحراج

بصي ربنا يسامحك:wub::wub:


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا ده انا حذفته من الكيبورد علشانك ياروحي ​




ههههههههههههههههه:smil12::smil12:


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يادي الكسوف والاحراج
> 
> بصي ربنا يسامحك:wub::wub:




ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا وربنا احرار
خليكي في حالك​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه اوف بقي

واااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه اوف بقي
> 
> واااااااااااااااااااااااء




حرمتي ولا لا يا بت ؟​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هع هع هع انا احرم

لست انا هذا الرجل هههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

كام مرة افكرك انك بنت​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه خليكي في حالك بقي

دي حاجه ترجعلي


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

يخربيت السواد اللي جواكي
كل اما احرجك تعملي كده
اما ناس عجيبة​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه سواد ايه بس ده انا ابيض فله ههههههههههه

احم احم


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

انتي بتتكلمي عن حد مش معانا صح يا بت؟​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه لا ياختي بتكلم عليا طبحا ههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

ما هي اللي تقول طبحا لازم تشوف نفسها غلط
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هع هع هع

ولا هرد عليكي

كوبه في وشك


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

امال انتي بتعملي ايه دلوقتي
ولا جايبة حد يرد مكانك ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه لازم اعرفك اني مش هرد

شايفه الاخلاق العالية ههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

وهي الاخلاق العالية بتقولك مش تردي علي اللي بيكلمك يا بت​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هرد واقولك مش هرد عشان تسكتي لفجرك بقي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
مش قولتلك هخليكي تندمي انك حطيتيني في الاذاعة واخليكي تقفلي الموضوع​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هع هع ما خلاص خلصت عليكي يا حبيبتي

ده حبه تفريح كده لحد ما ادبس غيرك ههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

ما هو انا هفضل وراكي لحد ما تقفلي الموضوع وترحمي غيري ده
هاهاهاهاها​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه لالالالالالا ده اكل عيشي يرضيكي ابقي عاطله من الاذاعه وارحم البشر

لا ينكن ابدا​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

طب بقولك ايه روحي
انا عايزاكي انتي اللي تبقي في الاذاعة
وكل الاعضاء يسألوكي
ها ايه رأيك ؟​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه نعم

باي انا خارج نطاق الخدمة ههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

لا يا روحي
خلاص انا قولتها
انتي اللي فيها المرة دي والكل هيسألك بقي​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه امممممممممم

خلاص اوك حضري انتي الحلقة بقي وافتتحيها

معنديش اي مشكلة هخلص عليكم بردو ههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

لا ياختي
مفيش حد معين هيحضر الحلقة
كل الاعضاء هيحضروا وهيسألوا
وانتي عليكي تجاوبي بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه وااااااااااااااء ربنا علي المفتري

بس ماشي اوك ابدائي انتي وعرفي الضيف يا فالحه

يالهوي انتي صبي مذيعة فاشله ههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

من عينيا يا روحي
احم احم
مساء الفل علي احلي اعضاء
مش تستغربوا انا النهارده اللي هعرف العضوة اللي معانا
بصراحة انا عارفة ان الكل علي اخره منها وبيتمني اللحظة دي
واكيد الكل برده لما هيصدق ان هي اللي يبقي عليها الاختيار
اكيد كلكم عرفتوا هي مين
هي البت روزي
يلا يا جماعة عايزينها تحس وتجرب من نفس اللي عملته فيها
مش عايزاها تاخد نفسها ابدا من كتر الاسئلة
والمرة دي مفيش حد معين اللي هيقدم ولا هيحضر الحلقة
الكل يدخل ويحضر ويسال ويعمل اللي عايزه
الحلقة مفتوحة للجميع
هو احنا عندنا كام روزي يعني​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> من عينيا يا روحي
> احم احم
> مساء الفل علي احلي اعضاء
> مش تستغربوا انا النهارده اللي هعرف العضوة اللي معانا
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه امممممممممم

بتلعبي في عداد حياتك معايا:t32::t32:


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

ولا كلمة يا بت​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

عنيا هروح اريح بس عشان فصلت خالص مالص ورجعالك بليل ادمرك هههههههههه

باي مؤقت​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما نشوف مين هيدمر مين يا بت
باي يا حلوة​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*ههههههههههه*_
_*الله عليكى يا مرمر نجيلك فى الافراح بقاا*_
_*هههههههههه*_
_*يلا هنحط امتا الاسئله ينفع دلوقتى *_
_*وهيه بليل تبقاا تحل *_
_*ههههههههه*_
_*هاااااا*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ايون يا كوك
عيش حياتك
عايزاها لما تدخل بالليل تلاقي صفحتين اسئلة
واسئلة من اللي قلبك يحبها
فاهمني انت طبعا​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*ههههههههههه*_
_*اهااااااااا*_​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

*الاسم الحقيقى و عندك كام سنه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​ 


* شفيعك وايتك المفضلة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 


 من هو كاتم اسرارك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​



* من أول عضو عرفته في المنتدى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 


* من العضو إلي نفسك تتعرف علية اكتر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 


* مين اكتر ( عضو ومشرف) نشيط فى رأييك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 




* املأ الفراغ باسم العضو المناسب *​ 


*- رومنسي : *​ 




*- فنان : *​ 




*- رسام : *​ 




*- مجامل : *​ 




*- دبلوماسي :*​ 




*- مبدع: *​ 




*- أب روحي: *​ 




*- حساس : *​ 




*- صريح : *​ 




ماذا يعني الحب عندك ؟​ 



مين اللى تتمنى تشوفة دلوقتى؟​ 






حـبيتي كـام مرة ؟ السؤااااااال ده لازم طبعاا ههههه :a63:​ 

*



انتى راضيه عن نفـسك؟ ولو راضـيه لية راضيه ؟ ولو مش راضيه لية برضة؟*​ 

*





ممكن تحققى احلامك في مصر ولا زي اي بنت عاوزة تسافر بره؟*​ 

*لما تكونى زعلانه بتعملى ايه؟*​ 

*لما تكونى فرحانه بتعمل ايه؟*​

*اغلي هديه جبتيها لمين وبكام؟*​ 
*احلي يوم بتحبي ؟*​ 





_ايه صفات الانسان الى عايزه ؟_

_- لو قابلتى واحد وقالك بحبك هتردى ازاى؟_
_هههههه :a63: لازم برده _​​



* امنية نفسك انها تتحقق قبل ما تخلص 2011؟*​ 

_*تابع مع كوك*_
_*ولسه بدرى*_​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*ماذا ستكتبين  لنا لتعبرى  عن حياتك التي عشتيها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

. اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

من ستختارى ليمسح دموعك ؟

لو خيروكى بين حبيبيك وبين اعز صديقه فمن تختارى  ؟

.ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

.من يسكن قلبك؟

.هل تعتقدى  ان حظيك سيئ؟

.هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

.((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقوليها ؟

.(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) 
إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسيك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟

.(( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقوليها ؟

متى اخر مره بكيتى؟

اي الدول تتمنى ان تزوريها ؟

هل لديكى الجرأه ان تقولى عمرك أمامنا ؟

.هل تؤيدى الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

.ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحبى ؟

.هل تعترفى بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

.هل انتى مدمنه  تفكير؟

.من هو اكثر شخص تفكرى في؟


.اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذى ؟

.هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

.ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

.هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟

.ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجبي بى ؟

اذا احببتى شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعلى ؟؟

.حكمة اخذتيها لى حياتك ؟؟

.عاده تفعليها دائما تتمنى ان تتركيها ؟

ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظريك؟

.ماذا تفعلى  اول شيء اذا ربحتى مليون ؟

.هل انتى من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملكى الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

.اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟ *_

_*:yahoo:  :yahoo:*_

_*ولسه ولسه *_
_*مع كوك هيخليكى تسيبى المنتدى على طول*_
_*هههههههه*_

_
_​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت مشكلة يا كوك
كل دي اسئلة
بس بيني وبينك البت تستاهل
عمايلها سودا​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*-اسمك المستعار ؟

2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟

3-الهواياتك ؟

4-افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 

5-حلمك في الحياتك ؟

6-أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟

7-البرامج المفضلة؟

8-شخصيتك ( عصبيه ، رومانسيه ، ....... )؟

9-اجمل بلد زرتيها ؟

10-ماهو لونك المفضل ؟

11-من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 

12-ماهي حكمتيك بالحياة ؟

13-ماالذي يحزنك ؟

14-ماالذي يغيظيك ؟

15-ماالذي يفرحك ؟

16-افضل شخصيه في رأيك ؟

17-فنانك ومطربك المفضله؟ ومرنم او مرنمه ؟*_

_*18-لو روك قال ليكى امسكى المنتدى بدالى ماذا تقولى لى وماذا تفعلين  ؟

19-من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟ 

20-من هم الأعضاء اللي تتمنى تشوفيهم؟

21-من العضو اللي تحبى يضيفك لقائمة الأصدقاء ؟

22- لمه بتبصى على البحر بتحسى بأيه ؟*_

_*23-عضو عاجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه ؟

24-عضو نشيط... ؟

25-عضو مفقود... ؟

26-عضو واثق من نفسه *__*... *__*؟

27-عضو داخل مزاجك *__*... *__*؟

28-عضو نفسك تضربى  *__*... *__*؟

29-عضو مثقف *__*... *__*؟

30-عضو نفسك تغير اسمه *__*... *__*؟

31-عضو تتعرفى عليه اكتر  *__*... *__*؟

32-عضو نفسك تقولى لى ( برافو عليك ) *__*... *__*؟

33- عضو تبي تهديه بيت شعر ايش هو بيت الشعر ؟

34-ماهو رأيك بالحب ؟

35- صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..! 

36 -مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــتى علــي  لمه عمـلـــتى؟!؟ 

37 -كـلمـــة تمنيـــــتى ان تسـتطيـــع سحـبهــــا؟!؟ 

38 -آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــرى قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟!؟ 

39 -جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــعى ارتكابهــــا؟!؟

40 -حمـامة زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـكى,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟!؟

41-شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــتى بــــه؟!؟ 

42 - امتا دمعه نزلت من عينك غصب عنك ؟!؟ 

43 -مـوقـــف صــدمـيـك ولــن تنســـي؟!؟ 

44 -شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟ 

45-شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــعى مســامحته؟!؟ 

46-شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟

47-حلم لا تستطيـــعى تحقيقه؟!؟

48-كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟!؟

50 -طالع رحله بريه من تاخذى  معاكى ؟؟ 

51 - غرق المنتدى ومعاكى قارب مايشيل الا ثلاثه من تاخذى  معاكى ؟ 

*_

_*ولسه ولسه ولسه *_
_*:yahoo::yahoo:*_​_*
*_


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> انت مشكلة يا كوك
> كل دي اسئلة
> بس بيني وبينك البت تستاهل
> ...


 

_*هههههههههههه*_
_*هو ده الى ينفع معاها صدقينى انا بحاول اعمل عشر صفحاااااااات *_
_*اسئله انا بجد بعزه اوى البنت دى*_
_*ههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*انا جيت تانى *_
_*هههههه*_


_*1 -  ايه شعورك وانتى على كرسى الاعتراف ؟*_

_*2 - كام عريس اتقدم ليكى ؟  ورفضيهم ليه ؟*_

_*3 - فى حد حبتى قولى يختى سرك فى مبير ؟*_

_*4 - كام مره اضربتى من باباكى ؟*_

_*5 -  عندك كام اخ ؟*_

_*6 - نفسك تشتغلى ؟*_

_*7 - عايزه تسافرى بره تشتغلى ولا تعيشى بره بس وحد يصرف عليكى ؟*_

_*8 - عايزه تتجوزى ولا تعيشى كده على طول ؟*_

_*9 - فى حد قال ليكى بحبك قبل كده ؟  :a63:*_

_*10 - نفسك تروحى فين الايام دى ؟*_

_*11 - يومك بتعملى فى ايه فى حاجه بتحبى تعمليه على طول ؟*_

_*12 - نفسك تحبى حد ؟*_

_*13 - عشتى قصة حب قبل كده ؟ وكام مره ؟ :a63:*_

_*14 - سقتى عربيه قبل كده ؟  ولو لاء  نفسك تسوقى لو سقتى عربيه خبطى بيهاا قبل كده ؟*_
_*ولو سقتى عربيه نفسك تروحى بيها فين ؟*_

_*15 - كان نفسك يكون فى دراسه تانى علشان تكملى ؟ *_

_*16 - بتحبى اصدقائك ؟ وممكن تضحى بنفسك علشانهم ؟*_
_*ولا بلا ارف  ههههههههه*_

_*17 -  بتكذبى على حد ؟*_

_*18 - بتكلى كام مره فى اليوووووم ؟*_

_*19 - غشيتى قبل كده فى الامتحانااااات ؟*_

_*20 - عيطى قبل كده فى امتحان علشان معرفتيش تغشى ؟*_

_*21 - كام مره وقتى لوحدك على الارض منغير ما تحسى بنفسك ؟*_

_*22 - كام مره طلبتى مصروف من باباكى ؟*_

_*23 -  هههههههه سؤال جيه فى دماغى عملين اكل ايه النهارد ه*_
_*ههههههههه*_
_*؟*_

_*24 - لو  عكسك واحد فى الشارع بتعملى ايه ؟*_

_*25 - بتحبى البحر ؟*_

_*26 - ايامك معايا سوده لمين تقوليه ؟*_

_*27 - زعقتى لمين فى العيله قبل كده ؟*_

_*28 - وقعتى فى الشارع قبل كده ؟*_
_* طيب ولو وقعتى فى حد ضحك عليكى ؟  ههههههه*_

_*29 - نفسك تعملى ايه فى حياتك ؟*_

_*30 -  رجعتى قبل كده وكام مره *_
_*هههههه*_
_*  قولى قولى  ؟*_

_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*ولسه ولسه *_
_*:yahoo: :yahoo: *_
​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*اه تانى انا كوك ههههههه*_


_*1 - من أنتي ؟؟؟(((جاوب مختصر)))؟

2 _ ماهو ارتباطيك هل هو عمل ام دراسة ام الاثنين؟

3_ماهي اوقات فراغك ؟ هل هي صباحا ام مساءا؟

*_

_*4 _ماذا يعني لك (((منتدى الكنيسه )))
*_

_*5 - ماهي طموحك بالمنتدى *_

_*6 _هل انتي جاهز للالتزام وتحمل المسئولية لمراقبة قسمك وتقديم كل ماهو جديد ومميز ؟

*_

_*8_الحياة لا تخلوه من الظروف ؟ اذا صادفك ظرف ما ؟ ما تفعل بمسئوليتك البسيطة بالمنتدى ؟ هل اخذ الاجازة ام ماذا؟
*_
_*9_هل انتي ؟ واثق من اجوبتك ؟ لانه من خلالها راح يتم تقيم جهودك؟
*_


_*10 - ماذا رائيك بالقسم الي اختاريتى ؟ من ناحية النشاط وتطوير؟ وهل في بالك شي جديد اتضيفه لقسمك؟
*_


_*11 - هل عندك اي اضافة اتحب اتضيفه رائي او نصيحة؟

*_
_* انا عارف ان اخر سؤال ده هتبهدل فى بس ما عليناا*_
_*هههههه*_

_*ولسه ولسه *_
_*انا هخليكى تقفلى الاذاعه على ايدى*_
_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههه*

*تانى*


*1 - عضو تفرح بوجوده ؟*

*2 - عضو تحسه واثق من نفسه ؟*

*3 - عضو ودك تغير اسمه ؟*

*4 - عضــو يناسبه لـقب المحبوب ؟*

* 5 - من هم الصحاب الصفات الاتية ؟*

*قلم رائع *

*قلم جميل *

*قلم نشيط*

*قلم ذواق*

*قلم كسول *

*قلم رهيب*

*6 * من اعز الناس عندك ؟؟*

*7 - من هو الشخص الذي تعتبره بير اسرارك ؟؟*

*8 -  تعني لك لحظه الغروب ؟؟*

*9-بيت شعر يعجبك ؟؟؟*

*10ماهو قسمك المفضل بالمنتدى ؟؟؟ التانى *

*11- مآذآ يعني لك تدوين مذكرآتك اليوميه .. وهل هيّ ملـآزمه لك .؟*

*س / من الشخص اللذي تلجأ إليه بعد إلله في حزنـك وضيقك .؟*

*س/ كيف تتغلب على ـآ حزنـك وضيقـك .؟*

*س / لو كآن العـآلم كـ .. كـل يصغي إليك .. مآذآ ستقول لهـم ..؟*

*س / من اكثر شخص تفكر فيه دآئمـآ .؟ *

*س / هل تؤيد الصدآقـه عبر النت .؟ مآهي حدودهآ بالنسسبه لك .؟*

*س / مآهي الحدود الحمرآء في حيآتك اللي لا تسمح لآي كآن بتجآوزهآ ..؟*


*س / مـآذـآ يعني لكي الغروب ؟!*

*س / إخــتر عضـو  من المنتدى ووجـه لـه سؤآل ..؟*

*س / عضـو يرسم البسمه ع‘ شفـآتـك و آخر يسسب لك إلآزعـآج .؟*

*س / إهـم سؤـآل عندي[ شـآعرك المفضـل وبيت شعر تحفظـه له ] .؟*

*ههههههه*
*ليه عوده *
*ومع جملة *

*ولسه ولسه ولسه ولسه *
*هههههههه*
:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه يا نهار ابيض عليكم

استنوا ادوني فرصتي ارد هههههههههههه

ربنا يهد القوي​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا نهار ابيض عليكم​
> 
> استنوا ادوني فرصتي ارد هههههههههههه​
> ربنا يهد القوي​


 
_*:a63: *_

_*لسه بدرى استبرى عليه *_
_*ده انا هخترع اسئله *_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *الاسم الحقيقى و عندك كام سنه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
​
تابع مين كفااااااااااااااية كده اعفي عني ههههههههههه:a82:​
​​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*:a63: *_
> 
> _*لسه بدرى استبرى عليه *_
> _*ده انا هخترع اسئله *_​




هههههههههههههههه ما بلاش دورك جاي:t32:


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تابع مين كفااااااااااااااية كده اعفي عني ههههههههههه:a82:​​​


 

_*:yahoo:  :yahoo:*_

_*وخدى دى كماااااان  مش عايزه تقولى حبيتى كام مره طيب خدى :t32:*_​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ما بلاش دورك جاي:t32:


 

*يا عينى هو انتى عندك امل انك هتخلصى الكرسى الاعترااف *
*ده انتى بتحلمى يا حلمى سورى يا روزى*
*هههههه*
*هروح اعمل بحث عن اسئله *
:a63:​


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الجمال ده

كل ده يحصل وانا مش قاعده 

متاااااااابع يا روزى اكيد 

وهفكر فى كام سؤال وهرجع 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههه*

*الله ينور عليكى يا سوسو *

*يا جماعه الدخول ياريت يتحط فى اسئله ياريت مش اقل من 10 اسئله *

*ياريت يا جماعه دى روزى لازم يكون فى تحيه ليهاا طبعا*​


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2011)

يا كوك حرام عليك
دى مهما كانت زي اختك بردو
حراااااااااام يابنى حراااااااااااااام
رغم انها تستاهل 
بس بردو حراااااام 





فين يابنى باقى الاسئلة؟؟؟؟
هتفضلو سايبينها كدة كتير من غير اسئلة
انتم بتهزرو بقى هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ماذا ستكتبين  لنا لتعبرى  عن حياتك التي عشتيها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟*_
> _*حياة عادية جدا نصها فرح والنص التاني حزن واهي ماشية*_
> 
> _* . اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟*_
> ...





 ههههههههههههههه لا ده بعينك علي قلبكم قاعدة يا فالح ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2011)

[SIZE=2.5]انا رجعت اهو 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه



هل فكرت يوماً أن تغير أسمك ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟ للسبين يعنى ايوه ليه ولاء ليه هههههههههههههه


ماذا يعني لك المنتدى ؟؟


لديك 3 تذاكر سفر من من الأعضاء ستأخذ معك ؟؟


لديك مصباح علاء الدين ثلاث أمنيات أطلبها ؟؟


هل فكرت يوماً للأنسحاب من المنتدى ؟؟ لماذا؟؟


لو رجع بك الزمن إلى الوراء من تتمنى أن يرجع لك ؟؟


باقة ورد لمن تهديها ؟؟ 


باقة من النار لمن تهديها ؟؟


لو اهديت سفرة عبر الزمن إلى أي زمن ستسافر الماضي أو المستقبل ؟؟ لماذا؟؟​​[/SIZE]


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *يا عينى هو انتى عندك امل انك هتخلصى الكرسى الاعترااف *
> *ده انتى بتحلمى يا حلمى سورى يا روزى*
> *هههههه*
> *هروح اعمل بحث عن اسئله *
> :a63:​




هههههههههههههه ياريت تروح تنام لفجرك ياض انت

واااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## انريكي (22 يوليو 2011)

اعضاء بتحبيهم اويييييي ؟ اجباري ؟

كم مرة حبيتي

لان انتي عايشة قصة حب

من اتكوني تعبانة تعملي ايه

ماهو المشروب الي يعجبك

ماهيه الاكلة الي تعجبك

كم عدد افراد اسرتك

امنية لم تتحقق

امنية تحققت

من هو اكثر انسان اتحبيه 

راجعلك في اسئلة ثانية يا بنتي هههههههههههههههههههه

انتي وقعتي وقعة ربنا يستر منها


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الجمال ده
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه يا اهلا يا سوسو بس كوك خلص كل اسئلة الدنيا هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> يا كوك حرام عليك
> دى مهما كانت زي اختك بردو
> حراااااااااام يابنى حراااااااااااااام
> رغم انها تستاهل
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه لا بجد لئيم يا جوجو

داخل ياحرام وكأني صعبانه عليك وفي الاخر تديني القاضية

منه له بجد ههههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> من عينيا يا روحي​
> احم احم
> مساء الفل علي احلي اعضاء
> مش تستغربوا انا النهارده اللي هعرف العضوة اللي معانا
> ...


 



just member قال:


> يا كوك حرام عليك​​​
> 
> دى مهما كانت زي اختك بردو
> حراااااااااام يابنى حراااااااااااااام
> ...



​_هههههههه_
_لاء بجد انته تحفه _
_هيتم يا فندم بعد ثوانى انا بعمل اعلانات فى المنتدى  علشان الاعضاء كله يجيبو اسئله_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> _هههههههه_
> _لاء بجد انته تحفه _
> _هيتم يا فندم بعد ثوانى انا بعمل اعلانات فى المنتدى  علشان الاعضاء كله يجيبو اسئله_​




هههههههههههههه ربنا يسامحكم

مع اني نسمه في المنتدي ومحدش بيحس بيا اصلا :wub::wub:


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> _هههههههه_
> _لاء بجد انته تحفه _
> _هيتم يا فندم بعد ثوانى انا بعمل اعلانات فى المنتدى  علشان الاعضاء كله يجيبو اسئله_​


تحفة فعلا تخيل ...
ربنا معاك ويعينك


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> تحفة فعلا تخيل ...
> ربنا معاك ويعينك


 
_ههههههه_

_الله يخليك ده من خيرك _
_هههههه_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههه انا مش بعرف اسال لكن هحاول اسال اسئلة حلوة وبشكر العضو كوك لدعوة المشاركة الحلوة دى :

+ أوصيفيلنا السما من خلال تخيلاتك وقراءاتك ...
+ ايه أهم نصيحة ماما قالتهالك يا تاسونى ومش ممكن تنسيها ؟
+ ايه هى موهبة تاسونى روزى؟ واكتر ترنيمة بتحبيها .

بس كفاية كدة .... ويارب تكون اسئلة سهلة ومش محرجة... 
ربنا يباركم


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_يا خراشى على الجمال تسلم ايدك بجد انته عضو خفيف جداا ربنا يباركك ميرسى على الزياره الجميله دى _

_وعايزين نشوفك على طول _​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

اكيد هفتح من الجهاز وارد علي كل المشاركات وبعتذر للتأخير


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

​*أولا بنرحب بالغاليه
روـــــــــــزى







الأسئله
*

> ** موقف ضايقك جدا .. وكيف كان تصرفك فيه ؟
> 
> *ما هو أجمل ما فى الحياه ؟
> 
> ...



*روزــــــــــــــــــــى
أنسانه وخادمه رائعه جدا
وخلوقه 
ربنا يباركها

شكرا جداا للغالى كـــــــــــــــــــوكـــــــــــــــــــــــ
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 يوليو 2011)

انتي لسة عايشة ياروزي ههههههه
لا بجد كوك خلص اساّلة الدنيا كلها
انا متابعة وبس شفتي بحبك اد ايه يا روزي هههههههههه


----------



## max mike (23 يوليو 2011)

*اولا منورة الاذاعة ياروزى
ثانيا صعبتى عليا  .. دى فقرة اليوم المفتوح للاسئلة وجات فى حظك انتى
ربنا معاكى
تخيلى البت مرمورة من معزتها ليكى جاية تنده عليا مخصوص من بروفيلى بلينك الموضوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه 
يااااااااااه يا مدام نجوى ابراهيم 
بعد كلللللل الطحن ده تقعى انتى هههههههههه
ربنا معاكى 


و ربنا يقويكوا ع الشر يا شباب هههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

روزي مش هنا ههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يوليو 2011)

امال مين الي بيتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه مش انا


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*-اسمك المستعار ؟
> روزي
> 
> 2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟
> ...





هههههههههههههههههه لسه ايه بس يا كوك حرام عليك:t32::t32:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*انا جيت تانى *_
> _*هههههه*_
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه مااااااااااااااشي:a63::a63:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اه تانى انا كوك ههههههه*_
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههه اهلا اهلا
> ...




ههههههههههههه لا خالص مش هقفلها بالعكس ده انا هفتحها 24 ساعة عشانكم وانتقم بقي هههههههههههه:a63::a63:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *تانى*
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه تعبت منك


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> [SIZE=2.5]انا رجعت اهو
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي الاسئلة الجميلة[/SIZE]


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اعضاء بتحبيهم اويييييي ؟ اجباري ؟
> 
> اممممممم كتير جدا منهم مرمورة وجوجو وجون وكوكو مان ودونا والاسد المرقصي ومايكل كوكو وانريكي وكوك وهابي وبوني وسندريلا ومرمر وبنت العدرا وفيتا وتويتي وبوب وبوب كمبيوتر وانجيلا والملكة العراقية ومونيكا  هههههههههه وكتير بجد
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه ليه بس يا انريكي ده انا غلبان هههههههههههه

ميرسي علي الاسئلة الجميلة​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

هكمل بكره بقي عشان فصلت هههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هههههههههههه*_
> _*هو ده الى ينفع معاها صدقينى انا بحاول اعمل عشر صفحاااااااات *_
> _*اسئله انا بجد بعزه اوى البنت دى*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_​




يا باشا براحة براحتك
صفحات المنتدي كلها تحت امرك
اصل انا كمان بعز البت دي مووووووووووووووووووت​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا نهار ابيض عليكم
> 
> استنوا ادوني فرصتي ارد هههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يهد القوي​




ههههههههههههههههه
حرمت يا بوجي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه ربنا يسامحكم
> 
> مع اني نسمه في المنتدي ومحدش بيحس بيا اصلا :wub::wub:




نسمة بتاعت عبود علي الحدود يا بت​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *اولا منورة الاذاعة ياروزى
> ثانيا صعبتى عليا  .. دى فقرة اليوم المفتوح للاسئلة وجات فى حظك انتى
> ربنا معاكى
> تخيلى البت مرمورة من معزتها ليكى جاية تنده عليا مخصوص من بروفيلى بلينك الموضوع​*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي الغالية يا مايكل
اخدت اللينك ووزعته علي اد ما قدرت
لازم نعمل معاها احلي واجب طبعا​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> يااااااااااه يا مدام نجوى ابراهيم
> بعد كلللللل الطحن ده تقعى انتى هههههههههه
> ربنا معاكى
> ...




ايوووووووووووووون
خليها تجرب وتدوق من اللي بتعمله فينا
انا قولتلها هخليكي تقفلي الموضوع وتطفشي​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2011)

استني اقول كلمتين حلوين
حرام كله يبقي علي دماغك كده
انا كمان بعزك جدا يا بت وانتي حد قريب مني
وفعلا بتمني اشوفك في اقرب وقت
وبحب ارخم عليكي اوووووووووووووووي
واخيرا وحشتيني اوي يا كوبتي ​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2011)

*شوية اسئلة على الماشى
1/ لماذا سجلتى فى هذا الموقع 
2/ هل سجلتى فى  مواقع اخرى غير موقع الكنيسة دا
3/ طب لو جتلك دعوة من موقع اخرى هل تسجلين فية ام لالالا
ولو هسجلتى هتسجلى لية  ولو  رفضتى تسجلى  يبقا لالالالالالالا
لية
ولى عودة مرة اخرى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> _*قلم ذواق*_
> _*مايكل كوكو*_






روزي86 قال:


> *اعضاء بتحبيهم اويييييي ؟ اجباري ؟*
> 
> *اممممممم كتير جدا منهم مرمورة وجوجو وجون وكوكو مان ودونا والاسد المرقصي ومايكل كوكو وانريكي وكوك وهابي وبوني وسندريلا ومرمر وبنت العدرا وفيتا وتويتي وبوب وبوب كمبيوتر وانجيلا والملكة العراقية ومونيكا هههههههههه وكتير بجد*


 

*شكرا ليكي يا روزي*
*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك*​​​


----------



## sparrow (23 يوليو 2011)

ايه يا روزي الي بيعملوه فيكي دا ليه كدة يا كوك حرام عليك 


الواحد يجيب اسئله من فين دلوقتي خلصت كل الاسئله يا كوك
منورة الاذاعه يا روزي مكنش يومك يا جميل ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا باشا براحة براحتك
> صفحات المنتدي كلها تحت امرك
> اصل انا كمان بعز البت دي مووووووووووووووووووت​




ههههههههههه انا كرهت المعزه دي بسببك انتي وكوك

هههههههه ربنا يقدرني واردهالكم قريب :smil8::smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حرمت يا بوجي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​




لع يا معلمي هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههه انا مش بعرف اسال لكن هحاول اسال اسئلة حلوة وبشكر العضو كوك لدعوة المشاركة الحلوة دى :
> 
> 
> اهلا يا ابو تربو انت تنور
> ...





اسئلة جميلة جدا الف شكر لمرورك 
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ​
> ​
> ​*أولا بنرحب بالغاليه*​
> * روـــــــــــزى*​
> ...




ميرسي جدا يا استاذي علي الكلام الجميل اوي ده

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> انتي لسة عايشة ياروزي ههههههه
> لا بجد كوك خلص اساّلة الدنيا كلها
> انا متابعة وبس شفتي بحبك اد ايه يا روزي هههههههههه




ههههههههههههههه ميرسي حبيبتي انا كمان بحبك اوي

وخليكي كده من غير اسئلة احب اكتر ههههههههه نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *اولا منورة الاذاعة ياروزى
> ثانيا صعبتى عليا  .. دى فقرة اليوم المفتوح للاسئلة وجات فى حظك انتى
> ربنا معاكى
> تخيلى البت مرمورة من معزتها ليكى جاية تنده عليا مخصوص من بروفيلى بلينك الموضوع​*



ههههههههههههه ميرسي يا ميكي منور بيكم اكيد

انت هتقولي علي معزتهاااااااااا :smil8::smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> يااااااااااه يا مدام نجوى ابراهيم
> بعد كلللللل الطحن ده تقعى انتى هههههههههه
> ربنا معاكى
> ...




هههههههههههه انتي بتشجعي يابت انتي

تصدقي حلال فيكي يوم ما دبستك وكان عندك امتحانات

احسن بقي :smil8: هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نسمة بتاعت عبود علي الحدود يا بت​




خليكي في حالك بقي لفجرك :smil8::smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دي الغالية يا مايكل
> اخدت اللينك ووزعته علي اد ما قدرت
> لازم نعمل معاها احلي واجب طبعا​




هههههههههه شر من يومك:t30::t30:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايوووووووووووووون
> خليها تجرب وتدوق من اللي بتعمله فينا
> انا قولتلها هخليكي تقفلي الموضوع وتطفشي​




هع هع ده بعينك يا اوختي

لست انا هذا الرجل هههههههههههه:crazy_pil


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> استني اقول كلمتين حلوين​
> حرام كله يبقي علي دماغك كده​
> انا كمان بعزك جدا يا بت وانتي حد قريب مني​
> وفعلا بتمني اشوفك في اقرب وقت​
> ...




ههههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الكلام الجامد

بس تفتكري كلامك ده هيرحمك مني  :t9: لا اعتقد ههههههههههه

انتي كمان وحشتيني موووووووت يا مرمورتي ونفسي اشوفك اوي وزي بعضه بحبك وامري لله هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *شوية اسئلة على الماشى​*
> *اهلا يا سمير تنور​*
> 
> * 1/ لماذا سجلتى فى هذا الموقع ​*
> ...




في انتظارك في اي وقت

وميرسي للاسئلة ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليكي يا روزي*​
> *ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك*​




العفو يا ميكي

منور الاذاعة ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ايه يا روزي الي بيعملوه فيكي دا ليه كدة يا كوك حرام عليك
> 
> 
> الواحد يجيب اسئله من فين دلوقتي خلصت كل الاسئله يا كوك
> منورة الاذاعه يا روزي مكنش يومك يا جميل ههههههههه




هههههههههههه حاسه انك فرحانه فيا يا سبارو هعضك هههههههههه

منورة بيكي يا قمرة ميرسي لزوقك


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر ليكم كلكم علي الحوار الجميل ده

وبشكر محبتكم الكبيرة  اوي

ربنا يفرحكم دايما واشوفكم علي خير قريب بأذن يسوع

سلام
​


----------



## sparrow (23 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الف شكر ليكم كلكم علي الحوار الجميل ده​
> 
> وبشكر محبتكم الكبيرة اوي​
> ربنا يفرحكم دايما واشوفكم علي خير قريب بأذن يسوع​
> سلام​


 
سلام ايه يا بنتي هو احنا لسه ابتدينا
ايه يامرمورة سيباها كده


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2011)

*حرام عليك يا كوك كل ده 
بتنتقم انت 
بس برافو عليك هههههههههه
كنتى منورة يا روزى 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يوليو 2011)

بت يا روزي انتي
انتي لسه ضيفة الحلقة
صبرك عليا بس النهارده اخر يوم في الطحن بتاعي وهفضالك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> سلام ايه يا بنتي هو احنا لسه ابتدينا
> ايه يامرمورة سيباها كده



هههههههههه نعم هو ده كله لسه تمهيد :wub::wub:


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *حرام عليك يا كوك كل ده
> بتنتقم انت
> بس برافو عليك هههههههههه
> كنتى منورة يا روزى
> *​




هههههههه  روحي نامي يابت انتي لفجرك:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بت يا روزي انتي
> انتي لسه ضيفة الحلقة
> صبرك عليا بس النهارده اخر يوم في الطحن بتاعي وهفضالك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههههه اه ياختي مطنشاني وجاية تقولي استني

لا ينكن ابدا هههههههه:a63:


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الف شكر ليكم كلكم علي الحوار الجميل ده​
> 
> وبشكر محبتكم الكبيرة اوي​
> ربنا يفرحكم دايما واشوفكم علي خير قريب بأذن يسوع​
> سلام​


 

_ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده _

_هو مش احنا نخلص الاسئله الى عندنا الاول_
_ده انا لسه بقول يا هادى _
_وبعدين هو مين الى يقفل الحلقه دلوقتى روزى ولا الاعضاء الى بتحط الاسئله _

_:ab5::ab5:_

_وبعدين  هو انا علشان سبتك شويه تريحى وتخدى نفسك تروحى تقولى سلام _
_لالالالالالالا_
_انا غلطان ان محطيتش الاسئله مره واحده _​


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ايه يا روزي الي بيعملوه فيكي دا ليه كدة يا كوك حرام عليك
> 
> 
> الواحد يجيب اسئله من فين دلوقتي خلصت كل الاسئله يا كوك
> منورة الاذاعه يا روزي مكنش يومك يا جميل ههههههههه


 
_يعنى الى كانت بتعمله فيناا _
_كان حلو يرضيكى انتى برده _​


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *حرام عليك يا كوك كل ده *​
> *بتنتقم انت *
> *بس برافو عليك هههههههههه*
> *كنتى منورة يا روزى *​


 
_انا مش هسبها غير لمه ترفع الرايه البيضه_
_:kap:_​


----------



## sparrow (25 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه نعم هو ده كله لسه تمهيد :wub::wub:


 
طبعا يا بنتي تمهيد  كوك لسه عنده كتير 




كوك قال:


> _يعنى الى كانت بتعمله فيناا _
> 
> _كان حلو يرضيكى انتى برده _​


 
لا لا مش يرضيني شوف شغلك يلا معاها


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> طبعا يا بنتي تمهيد كوك لسه عنده كتير
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_هيتم يا فندم بس هيه تيجى وتوافق _
_انا مش عارف راحت فين _

_البحث مستمر_​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يوليو 2011)

رزة سؤال علي الماشي كده
مين اكتر حد اتغشيتي فيه او فيها وايه اللي حصل منه او منها ؟
ومين حد مش كنتي متخيلة انه يقف جنبك ووقف جنبك واحكي الموقف طك​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يوليو 2011)

جيت تاني انا


باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ 

 شخص لا ترفضي له طلبا ..؟؟
من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟
مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...
حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟
من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟ 
8-مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى ؟​


----------



## كوك (26 يوليو 2011)

_*انا جييييييييييت وحامل الاسئله مش رساله هههههههه*_





_*السؤال الاول*_

_*اجبارى :::*_

_*1 : ليه بتسيبى المنتدى فتره كده ؟*_

_*2 : وايه شعورك وانتى بعيده عن المنتدى كده ؟*_

_*3 : بتدخلى منتدى تانى على كده ؟*_

_*4 : اتسليتى فى ايه فى الايام الى مش بتفتحى فيها دى ؟*_

_*5 : وانتى بعيده عن المنتدى بتفكرى فى ايه ؟*_

_*6 : عندك كام صديق ؟*_

_*7 : كام صديق ممكن تكونى مستريحه ليهم وممكن تتديهم اسرارك ؟*_

_*8 : حصل معاكى موقف زعلك اوى وضيئك ايه هوه طيب لو فى احكيلى عليه ؟*_

_*9 : بتحبى تكونى فرحانا ولا زعلانه ؟*_

_*10 : لمه بتصحى من النوم اول حاجه بتعمليه ايه وتانى حاجه ايه وتالت حاجه ايه ...... ؟0*_

_*اكمل مع نفسك بقاا هههههه*_

_*11 - ايه اكتر حاجه بتعمليه فى البيت ؟*_

_*12 - فى حد بيزعلك فى البيت ؟*_

_*13 - طقم العيد السنه الى فاتت ايه هو ؟*_

_*اذكر مع الالواااااان *_

_*14 - عايزه تروحى البحر النهارده ؟"*_

_*15 - فى حد اتصل بيكى وقالك رحين فى حته النهارده نتفسح فيهاا ؟*_

_*17 - ايه اول حاجه بتعمليه على الجهاز الكمبيوتر ؟*_

_*18 - فى حد غيرك بيعد على الجهاز الكمبيوتر ؟*_

_*19 - بتروحى فين فى العيد ؟*_

_*20 - وعلى كده بتنزلى فى رمضان وكل سنه وانتى طيبه هههههه ؟*_

_*21 - دفعتى الخمسه جنيه بتاعت الذينه الى طلبوه منك ؟ اكيد فهمانى كويس بتاعت مين ومين الى طلبه *_
_*ما علينا *_

_*22 - بتروحى البحر كام مره فى السنه ؟*_

_*23 - نازلتى قبل كده اسكندريه كام مره ومع مين ؟*_

_*24 - عايشه قصة حب دلوقتى ؟*_

_*25 - كنتى شغاله قبل كده ؟*_

_*26 - نفسك تعملى ايه علشان ترتاحى ؟*_

_*27 - نفسك تتجوزى ؟ *_

_*28 - لمه خلصتى دراسه حسيتى ان كده احسن ولا لمه كنتى فى الدراسه احسن ؟*_

_*29 - حبيتى حد بجد ؟*_

_*30 - بتنامى الساعه كام ؟ وبتصحى الساعه كام ؟*_

_*انا جى تانى بس روزى توصل بسلامه *_​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل ده يا مفتري​


----------



## كوك (26 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> كل ده يا مفتري​


 
_*نعمل شويه زى ما كانت بتعمل فيناا*_
_*هيه شكله هربت *_
_*:cry2:*_


_*ولسه تانى*_
_*بس تيجى هيه*_
_*:yahoo:*_
_*ههههههههههه*_​


----------



## مريم12 (28 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا معاااااااكى يا روزايتى 
انا مش هأسال علشان عارفة ان العيال دى طلعت عينك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## كوك (30 يوليو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ربنا معاااااااكى يا روزايتى​*
> _*انا مش هأسال علشان عارفة ان العيال دى طلعت عينك *_
> 
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 

_*هههههههه*_
_*خاليكى فى حالك يا شاطره *_​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده _
> 
> _هو مش احنا نخلص الاسئله الى عندنا الاول_
> _ده انا لسه بقول يا هادى _
> ...




ههههههههههههههه:gun:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _يعنى الى كانت بتعمله فيناا _
> _كان حلو يرضيكى انتى برده _​




هههههههههههه هو انا لسه عملت فيك حاجة

صبرك عليا:nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _انا مش هسبها غير لمه ترفع الرايه البيضه_
> _:kap:_​




هههههههههههههه احلم احلم:gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> طبعا يا بنتي تمهيد  كوك لسه عنده كتير
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه ماشي لينا ياهو يلمنا هههههههههه:gun:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _هيتم يا فندم بس هيه تيجى وتوافق _
> _انا مش عارف راحت فين _
> 
> _البحث مستمر_​




انا لسه مش جيت وبقولك خاف علي نفسك بقي:t26:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> رزة سؤال علي الماشي كده
> مين اكتر حد اتغشيتي فيه او فيها وايه اللي حصل منه او منها ؟
> ومين حد مش كنتي متخيلة انه يقف جنبك ووقف جنبك واحكي الموقف طك​




لا انا اتغشيت في ناس كتير جدا جدا وللاسف كنت بفتكرهم قريبين

اللي حصل مش متذكرة مواقف معينة بس اغلبها بكون بمر بظروف صعبة ومش بلاقي حد من القريبين جنبي واللي جيه في بالي دلوقتي موقف ندالة من صاحبة معايا في الشغل كنت بحسها اختي لكن في فترة معينة اكتشفت حقيقتها واتصدمت فيها


اه في كتير جدا بجد ناس يمكن مش بديهم اي اهتمام زي ما هما بيدوني وندمت لاني كنت مقصرة في حقهم وهما يستاهلوا كل خير

اقربها الايام دي كنت بمر بظروف وحشه ونفسيا مش مظبوطة واكتر من شخص مجرد معرفة عادية لقيتهم بيسألوا يوميا عليا ومكنتش متخيلة محبتهم الكبيرة اوي دي اللي بجد ماستاهلهاش منهم


----------



## كوك (5 أغسطس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انا لسه مش جيت وبقولك خاف علي نفسك بقي:t26:


 

يلا بقا لان عندى اسئله كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

ولسه ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> جيت تاني انا​
> نورتي يا حبي​
> ​
> باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟​
> ...




مش قادرة اقولك ليكي يوم هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*انا جييييييييييت وحامل الاسئله مش رساله هههههههه*_
> 
> هههههههههههه :gun::gun:
> 
> ...



روزي بتقولك منك لله يا بعيد ليك عندي سنة في الاذاعة مش هرحمك ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل ده يا مفتري​




هههههههه فرحانه اوي يا كوبه:act31:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*نعمل شويه زى ما كانت بتعمل فيناا*_
> _*هيه شكله هربت *_
> _*:cry2:*_
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه:t7:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ربنا معاااااااكى يا روزايتى
> انا مش هأسال علشان عارفة ان العيال دى طلعت عينك
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​*




ههههههههههههههه ميرسي حبيبتي انتي طيوبة

وصيهم عليا بقي


----------



## كوك (10 أغسطس 2011)

_عدنااااااا_
_هههههههه_

_1 - كنتى بتذاكرى كتير لمه كنتى فى الدراسه ؟_
_2 - غشيتى فى الامتحاناااات قبل كده ؟_
_3 - اتمسكتى قبل كده بورق كنتى بتغشى منه ولا بتغشى من اصحابك بس ؟_
_4 - نازلتى اسكندريه قبل كده ؟_
_5 - بتلعبى على الكمبيوتر بقا ولا منتديات والنت بس ؟_
_6 - مدفعتيش حق الزينه ليه هههههههه ؟_
_7 - حياتك عمله ازاى فى رمضان بتخرجى امتا وبتعملى ايه فى رمضان ؟_
_8 - انهم مسلسل عجبك وبتتفرجى عليه على طول ؟_
_9 - بتنزلى الكنيسه فى الشهر ده ؟_
_10 - كام منتدى مسجله فى غير ده ؟_
_11 - ايه رائيك فى منتدى الكنيسه ؟_
_12 - نفسك تعملى ايه علشان تكونى سعيده ؟_
_13 - ايه هيه احلاا اكله بتكليهاا ؟_
_14 بتكلى شيبسى على كده كتير ؟_
_15 - بتحبى تاكى ايه حلو مسكر يعنى ؟_
_16 - عندك استعدااااد تعملى ايه دلوقتى ؟_
_17 - هو انتى ناويه تسيبى المنتدى الكنيسه تانى ؟ الايام دى _
_18 -  لو هتعملى فرحك هتعملى يوم ايه ؟_
_19 - ناويه تعزمى حد هنا من المنتدى طبعاا انا اول واحد هههه صح ؟_
_20 - عايزه تكلى حاجه دلوقتى ؟_
_21 - لاء مش سؤال ده انا بهزر _

_هااااااااااا عايزه اسئله تانى ولا لاء_
_معاكى كوك من منتدى الكنيسه ههههههه_​


----------



## كوك (10 أغسطس 2011)

> روزي بتقولك منك لله يا بعيد ليك عندي سنة في الاذاعة مش هرحمك ههههههههه



_*متخفيشى ما انتى مش هتخلصى ازاعه خالص اكتبى على الاذاعه من بره الازاعه مع روزى وبس ههههههههههه*_​​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

عدناااااااا من جديد

انتظروني مع ضيف جديد 

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد 

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

انهارده اختارت ليكم ضيف نشيط جدا

حبيت اننا نتعرف عليه اكتر واكتر

العضو اللي هينور الاذاعة معايا انهارده 


هوووووووووو



*Servant Of Christ*

اهلا بيك معانا منور الاذاعة واتمني انك تقضي وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع وارجع معاكم  ونبدأ الحلقة

فتابعونااااااااااااا
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*سلام و نعمة رب الأرباب و ملك الملوك يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا أخوتي 
أشكر روزي على الاستضافة الجميلة 
أتمنى ان تعجبكم أجوبتي و ان تسألوا اي شئ تودون معرفتة 
و سأجيب قدر المستطاع ...

سلام و نعمة :flowers: *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 فبراير 2012)

متابعا ------


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2012)

منى الشاذلى رجعت تانى هههه
يا مرحب بالعاشرة صباحا( تجديد بقى ) ههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

ونرجع تاني معاكم ومع العضو المميز اللي منور الاذاعة


نبدأ بقي اسئلة تمهيدية هههههههههه

الاسم

السن 

المؤهل

الوظيفة

كم عدد افراد الاسرة؟ ومن منهم اقربهم لقلبك ولماذا؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟

ما هو برجك؟

عرفني بشخصيتك من خلال كلمات بسيطة؟

يلا اتسلي في دول لحد ما ارجعلك تاني
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متابعا ------




تنوري اكيد:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> منى الشاذلى رجعت تانى هههه
> يا مرحب بالعاشرة صباحا( تجديد بقى ) ههه




ههههههههههههههه بقي كده طيب يا جرجس حسابك في اي تدبيسه جديدة

مش قادرة اقولك اتفضل لانك اتفضلت قبل كده هههههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه بقي كده طيب يا جرجس حسابك في اي تدبيسه جديدة
> 
> مش قادرة اقولك اتفضل لانك اتفضلت قبل كده هههههههههههه:ranting:


لالامش عاوز عزومات فى الصيام انا
نحن نقدر اللحمة هههههه
قوليلى اتفضل بعد 55 يوم تبقى مبلوعة ههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لالامش عاوز عزومات فى الصيام انا
> نحن نقدر اللحمة هههههه
> قوليلى اتفضل بعد 55 يوم تبقى مبلوعة ههههه




ههههههههههههه ولا اعرفك بقي

خلي مني الشاذلي تنفعك:spor22::beee:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*الاسم :  رومــــــان  

السن : 26 

المؤهل : طــــــالب 

الوظيفة : مدرس لغة 

كم عدد افراد الاسرة؟ ومن منهم اقربهم لقلبك ولماذا؟
5 , اقرب واحد هي الوالدة الرب يحفظها و ينير طريقها 

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟
168-166cm 
68 كغم


ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟
ستيك لحم .. القهوة 

ما هو برجك؟
الاسد

عرفني بشخصيتك من خلال كلمات بسيطة؟
مختلف , مثقف , عملي .

يلا اتسلي في دول لحد ما ارجعلك تاني
أووووووووكي *


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2012)

*أتفضل أولا
الكوكتيل
*








*مع باقه ورد*






*أتفضل الميكروفون وجاوب*







##############


لى عوده
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2012)

*أختى روزى* 
كان نفسى أعطيكى تقييم
رائعه هى عودتك بنشاطك الجميل
الذى يعطى روحا للمنتدى
*الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
آمين*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*تسلم أستاذي الحبيب النهيسي على الكوكتيل اللذيذ 
الرب يباركك و يسعد ايامك
و يحقق امانيك 
آمين​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

ما هو مكان الميلاد؟

ايه هي احلامك للمستقبل ؟

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب

العائلة

الاحلام

الموت

الامل

الصراحه

الحريه


امتي دموع رومان تنزل؟

مين الشخص الذي لا ترفض له طلب؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *أختى روزى*
> كان نفسى أعطيكى تقييم
> رائعه هى عودتك بنشاطك الجميل
> الذى يعطى روحا للمنتدى
> ...




الف شكر يا استاذي لزوق حضرتك

ومرورك موضوعي ده اقيم من اي تقييم


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *تسلم أستاذي الحبيب النهيسي على الكوكتيل اللذيذ
> الرب يباركك و يسعد ايامك
> و يحقق امانيك
> آمين​*




انا هشرب من الكوكتيل يا رومان

اشمعني انت ههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (23 فبراير 2012)

اهلا بيك يا رومان 
منور الاذاعه 
واكيد حابين نتعرف لي شخصيتك اكتر 
عرفنا بنفسك في ثلات اسطر
اتعرفت علي المنتدي من امتي 
اذكر اجمل موقف مر بحياتك 
مين اكثر الاعضاء القريبين منك في المنتدي 
اذكر الاعضاء اللي بتحب تقري مواضيعهم


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> اهلا بيك يا رومان
> منور الاذاعه
> واكيد حابين نتعرف لي شخصيتك اكتر
> عرفنا بنفسك في ثلات اسطر
> ...




منورة الموضوع يا ميروووووووو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2012)

*البرنامج متوقف بقى له ست أشهر !!!*
*أية الفلول كانت السبب ؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *البرنامج متوقف بقى له ست أشهر !!!*
> *أية الفلول كانت السبب ؟؟*




ههههههههههه بنعتذر عن العطل الفني

وادينا عدنا :yahoo:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*ما هو مكان الميلاد؟
بلد عربي للأسف 

ايه هي احلامك للمستقبل ؟
السفر و الحرية الدينية 

ماهي فاكهتك المفضلة؟
التفاح 

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحب : من الصعب الأيمان بة الا عندما نلاقيه
العائلة : مجرد أفراد مختلفين من البشر يتشاركون نفس الجينات 

الاحلام : أذا كانت خيالية تكون مرض اما أذا كانت واقعية فأنها تغذي الطموح 

الموت : لقاء الرب 

الامل : لن يموت أملي ابدا

الصراحه : راحة 

الحريه : حلم سيتحقق بأذن المسيح


امتي دموع رومان تنزل؟
أحيانا بتنزل عندما أصلي دون بكاء

مين الشخص الذي لا ترفض له طلب؟
لا وجود لهاذا الشخص في حياتي 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*اهلا بيك يا رومان 
شكرا جزيلا على ترحيببك الرب يباركك :flowers: 
منور الاذاعه 
هيدا نورك 
واكيد حابين نتعرف لي شخصيتك اكتر 
و انا كمان  
عرفنا بنفسك في ثلات اسطر
طيب , مختلف , مثقف ...
لا أخاف من ان أعبر عن نفسي 
أحب المساعدة 
اتعرفت علي المنتدي من امتي 
2011
اذكر اجمل موقف مر بحياتك 
لا أتذكر حقيقة ...
مين اكثر الاعضاء القريبين منك في المنتدي
MAJI,Rosetta,أنجيلا , مكرم زكي شنودة , رانيا  
اذكر الاعضاء اللي بتحب تقري مواضيعهم
كثير جدا جدا ....منهم يوحنا و مولكا و بايبل و كريتيك و روزيتا 
أنجيلا , رانيا , و غيرهم كثير 
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

عدنا مره اخري مع

روماااااااااااان

ياتري يا رومان انت بتعيش قصة حب حاليا؟

ولو اه قولي ايه هي المزايا اللي وجدتها في شريكة حياتك؟

ولو لا قولي ايه هي مواصفات فتاة تحلامك المستقبلية؟

امتي تفضل العزلة؟

ماهي شخصية رومان هل هي شخصية اجتماعية او انطوائية؟

ياتري شخصيتك علي النت تختلف عن الحقيقة؟

ايه اكتر ميزة الناس بتحبها في شخصيتك؟

وكمان ايه العيب اللي في شخصيتك ونفسك تتخلص منه او تقلله؟

اكيد اسئلتي سهلة ومش متعبه ههههههههههه

يلا جاوب وليا عوده

تابعوناااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## MAJI (23 فبراير 2012)

اولا شكرا لروزي على استضافة رومان وشكرا على تنببيهي .
وثانيا اهلا برومان الاخ الرائع على الهواء مباشرة
نسأل شوية اسئلة ممكن؟
1-ماهي مواصفات فتاة احلامك من ناحية:
-شكلها الخارجي
-تحصيلها الدراسي او مهنتها
- دينها ( هل انت من الذين لايهتم بالارتباط بدين اخر)؟
-موطنها (لايهمك من اي بلد كانت )
2- ماهي الوظيفة التي تطمح الوصول اليها؟
3- هل انت متفائل بشأن :
-مستقبل العراق
-مستقبل مسيحيي العراق
-مستقبلك
4-اي دولة في العالم تجد ان قوانينها ملائمة لافكارك؟
5- ماهي الطبخة التي تجيدها ؟





وشكرا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*عدنا مره اخري مع

روماااااااااااان

ياتري يا رومان انت بتعيش قصة حب حاليا؟
لا بلا حب بلا وجع دماااااااااغ

ولو اه قولي ايه هي المزايا اللي وجدتها في شريكة حياتك؟
مهو مفيش شريكة لحد دلوقتي يا أختي :crying: هههههه

ولو لا قولي ايه هي مواصفات فتاة تحلامك المستقبلية؟
أهم شي بتكون ذكية جدا جدا , و تفهم الامور بسرعة وتفهمني كثيرا 

امتي تفضل العزلة؟
في كثير من الأحيان لأن المجتمع العربي يفرضها علينا نوعا ما 

ماهي شخصية رومان هل هي شخصية اجتماعية او انطوائية؟
انا ناجح أجتماعيا لكنني أميل الى الانطواء و أحب قضاء الوقت بمفردي للقراءة و سماع الموسيقى 

ياتري شخصيتك علي النت تختلف عن الحقيقة؟
لا , هي نفسها هو انتي تتصوري عندي انفصام لا مؤاخذة ؟؟ :fun_lol:
ايه اكتر ميزة الناس بتحبها في شخصيتك؟
قوة الشخصية ,الثقافة , الاستقلالية 

وكمان ايه العيب اللي في شخصيتك ونفسك تتخلص منه او تقلله؟
مفيش حاليا , كنت مُدخن سابقا لكن الرب تمجد في حياتي و تركت التدخين 

اكيد اسئلتي سهلة ومش متعبه ههههههههههه
و خفيفة و لطيفة جدا هههههه

يلا جاوب وليا عوده
منتظرك أكيد 
تابعوناااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> انا هشرب من الكوكتيل يا رومان
> 
> اشمعني انت ههههههههههه





* لالالالالالا
الكوكتيل لرومانى
اتسلى انتى يا غاليه
ههههههههههههه
*



​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*اولا شكرا لروزي على استضافة رومان وشكرا على تنببيهي .
وثانيا اهلا برومان الاخ الرائع على الهواء مباشرة
نسأل شوية اسئلة ممكن؟
ممكن و نص حبيب قلبي و أخوية اللي أعتز بية كولش ...
انتة الرائع يا وردة 
1-ماهي مواصفات فتاة احلامك من ناحية:
-شكلها الخارجي : المهم تكون جميلة و طويلة جدا هههههه
-تحصيلها الدراسي او مهنتها : لا أهتم صراحة بس المهم تكون موهوبة و مُثقفة 
- دينها ( هل انت من الذين لايهتم بالارتباط بدين اخر)؟
ليش ؟من قله المسيحيات يعني ؟؟ 
طبعا لازم تكون مسيحية و ماكو داعي الواحد يخسر ربة و يرتبط بوحدة ما تؤمن بالرب يسوع 
-موطنها (لايهمك من اي بلد كانت )
يا حبذا ما تكون عربية 
2- ماهي الوظيفة التي تطمح الوصول اليها؟
اي وظيفة شريفة و تُمكني من مساعدة المحتاجين و الفقراء و الاطفال
3- هل انت متفائل بشأن :
-مستقبل العراق : لا مُستقبل و لا بطيخ
-مستقبل مسيحيي العراق : أصلي لربي ان يحفظنا جميعا من كل شرور 
-مستقبلك : انا متفائل دوما لأن الرب معي و لن يتركني أبدا ,مهما كانت مشيئتة أقبلها 
4-اي دولة في العالم تجد ان قوانينها ملائمة لافكارك؟
الولايات المتحدة 
5- ماهي الطبخة التي تجيدها ؟
طبق أجنحة الدجاج المحمرة بالفرن 
و مگشت سمك التونا
مطبگ الدجاج 
وشكرا
بأي وقت حبيبي انته تمون :flowers: 
*


----------



## MAJI (23 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> * لالالالالالا
> الكوكتيل لرومانى
> اتسلى انتى يا غاليه
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


كل هذا لروزي ؟!!!!
روزي ممكن اتسلى معاكي ؟:smil13:

شكرا رومان على الاجوبة الحلوة
بس ممكن تعلمني شلون تسوي اجنحة الدجاج المحمرة بالفرن وشنو هذا المكشت سمك التونة؟!!! اشو ما مار علية هالاسم !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اخاف اكلة شامية .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الرب يعطيك كل الي تتمناه 
امين


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*


MAJI قال:




كل هذا لروزي ؟!!!!
روزي ممكن اتسلى معاكي ؟:smil13:

شكرا رومان على الاجوبة الحلوة
بس ممكن تعلمني شلون تسوي اجنحة الدجاج المحمرة بالفرن وشنو هذا المكشت سمك التونة؟!!! اشو ما مار علية هالاسم !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اخاف اكلة شامية .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الرب يعطيك كل الي تتمناه 
امين

أنقر للتوسيع...

تتدلل أخوية رح أرسلك الوصفة و طريقة العمل  
*


----------



## sparrow (23 فبراير 2012)

حلقه جميله يا رومان
منور الاذاعه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> حلقه جميله يا رومان
> منور الاذاعه



*هذا نورك أختي 

شكرا جزيلا :flowers: *


----------



## MAJI (23 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> تتدلل أخوية رح أرسلك الوصفة و طريقة العمل
> *


شكرا على الوصفة مقدما 
سمعت عنها من اقارب بامريكا بس ماكليها بمطعم يكولون كلش  وطيبة .
شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> * لالالالالالا
> الكوكتيل لرومانى
> اتسلى انتى يا غاليه
> ههههههههههههه
> ...




واااااااااااااااااااااو

ميرسي يا استاذي ده يادوب علي قدي هههههههههه

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> كل هذا لروزي ؟!!!!
> روزي ممكن اتسلى معاكي ؟:smil13:
> 
> شكرا رومان على الاجوبة الحلوة
> ...




امممممممممم طيب موافقة يا ماجي عشان انت طيب هديلك شويه هههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> اولا شكرا لروزي على استضافة رومان وشكرا على تنببيهي .
> وثانيا اهلا برومان الاخ الرائع على الهواء مباشرة
> نسأل شوية اسئلة ممكن؟
> 1-ماهي مواصفات فتاة احلامك من ناحية:
> ...




شكرا ليك يا ماجي

ومنور كل المواضيع بتواجدك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

ونرجع تاني معاكم 

ومعانا العضو النشيط

رومان

عايزه اعرف انت اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟

امتي تحس انك مجروح؟

ايه الموقف اللي مش قادر تنساه حتي الان؟

امتي تحس انك فرحان وبتضحك من قلبك؟

ما هي الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟

ما هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

متي تفضل الرحيل؟

يا تري حبيت كام مره؟
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*
ونرجع تاني معاكم 

ومعانا العضو النشيط

رومان

عايزه اعرف انت اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟
صدفة ...

امتي تحس انك مجروح؟
عندما لا يثق بي شخص سلمتة مفاتيح قلبي و كنت في غاية الصراحة معة . و عندما أضن ان شخصا ما هو صديق و أحبة و أحاول التقرب منة لكن للأسف في النهاية يتضح انني كنت واهما ....
أحس بجرح عندما يحاول الأخرون تقييم ايماني او تحديد صدقة و هم ليسوا مخولين بهاذا الشئ ابدا و 
أحس انني مجروح عندما تكون نهاية طيبتي جرح عميق 

ايه الموقف اللي مش قادر تنساه حتي الان؟
للأسف مواقف مؤلمة كثيرة لن أنساها و لا أنساها أبد لأنها دروس علمتني اياها الحياه بقسوة لكنني أقوى الان بسببها 

امتي تحس انك فرحان وبتضحك من قلبك؟
عندما أحقق حلمي 

ما هي الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟
شخص من الاشخاص أهداني شئ لكن للأسف اتضح ان وراءة مقصد آخر تماما 

ما هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟
أحب الملابس المريحة و الأنيقة جدا بدون تكلف او تقليد او تصّنع 

متي تفضل الرحيل؟
عندما ترحل حبيبتي المستقبلية هههه ....
يا تري حبيت كام مره؟
سؤال ترك هههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> ونرجع تاني معاكم
> 
> ومعانا العضو النشيط
> ...




ههههههههههههه ماشي فاصل ونواصل


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

عدنااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحب التواجد فيها؟

اوصفلي هؤلاء الاعضاء من وجهة نظرك:

استاذ النهيسي

ميتو

روزيتا

عياد

انجيلا

كريتك

بوب


هقولك صفات وانت تجبلي اسم عضو تنطبق عليه هذه الصفة

مرح

حزين

غامض

خادم للجميع

مواضيعه متميزة

محبوب من الجميع

متفائل

ذات حضور مميز

في انتظارك
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*عدنااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحب التواجد فيها؟

اوصفلي هؤلاء الاعضاء من وجهة نظرك:

استاذ النهيسي
نقي جدا , رائع جدا أحس انة طيب و صاحب قلب أبيض
ميتو
انا و مي تو مختلفان جدا في وجهات النظر لكني أحيانا أحب التناقش معة 
روزيتا
شخصيتها رائعة جدا و مرحة و عندها قابلية حوار ممتازة
عياد
عسل عسل ...عياد من أطيب الاعضاء هنا 
انجيلا
انجيلا نقية و شجاعة و جريئة و قوية جدا ..أحسها شخصية فريدة من نوعها 
كريتك
علم من أعلام المنتدى و مواضيعة هادفة و رائعة 
بوب

أستاذ كبير 
هقولك صفات وانت تجبلي اسم عضو تنطبق عليه هذه الصفة

مرح
عبود

حزين
انا 

غامض
لا أحد 
خادم للجميع
الياس السرياني 
مواضيعه متميزة
APOSTLE.PAUL
محبوب من الجميع
حبو أعدائكم 
متفائل
مبعرف ؟

ذات حضور مميز
روزي86
في انتظارك
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *عدنااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحب التواجد فيها؟
> 
> ...




ميرسي يا رومان علي ذكر اسمي 

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

عدناااااااااا للمره الاخيرة

مع المميز

رومااااااااااان

عايزه اعرف ايه اللي نفسك تغيره في حياتك؟

ايه البلد اللي نفسك تزورها لاول مره؟

ايه المكان اللي بترتاح اوي لكما تزوره؟

ما هي حكمتك في الحياة ؟

ياتري بتحب الضحك والمرح؟

ليه بتقول انك شخصية حزينة؟

ايه علاقتك بالاطفال يعني بتحب تتعامل معاهم عن قرب والا من بعيد لبعيد؟

ايه اكتر شئ ممكن يلفت نظرك في البنت؟

وبردو ايه اكتر شئ يلفت نظرك في الشاب؟

ما هو رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟  وفي اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟

كلمة شكر لمن توجهها؟

كلمة عتاب لمن وهتقول فيها ايه؟

وفي النهاية عايزة اقولك شرفتنا ونورت الاذاعة كلها

وعايزة اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟ وفي المذيعة اللي صدعتك؟ ههههههههه

اتمني مكنش تقلت عليك في الاسئلة وربنا يفرحك وتحقق كل اللي بتحلم بيه في المستقبل

شكرا ليك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> عياد
> **عسل **عسل ...عياد من أطيب الاعضاء هنا *​


*كده فضحتني يا رومان *
*عرفت الناس اني عسل *
*يا خوفي لحسن يلحسوني دلوقتي *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا حبيبي *
*بجد انت اللي حد جميل جدا *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مررررررررررسي رومان
> وعلى فكرة أول مرة ما بتوصفني بأني عصبية ههههههههههه
> 
> روزي إختيارك جميل
> ...




مرورك اجمل يا روزيتا يا قمره

منوراني دايما


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

متميزة يا روزي  بمواضيعك كالعاده 
رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه يا غالية


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> متميزة يا روزي  بمواضيعك كالعاده
> رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه يا غالية




ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*هل أنتهت المقابلة ام لا ؟؟ *


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

اه يا رومان في اسئلة فوق جاوب وكده خلاص دي كانت اخر فقرة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*عدناااااااااا للمره الاخيرة

مع المميز
شكرا جزيلا انتي اللي مميزة بجد 
رومااااااااااان

عايزه اعرف ايه اللي نفسك تغيره في حياتك؟
نفسي أعيش بمجتمع متحضر يحترم حقوق الانسان و حرية الاديان
ايه البلد اللي نفسك تزورها لاول مره؟
أمريكا , فرنسا 

ايه المكان اللي بترتاح اوي لكما تزوره؟
لا يوجد مكان محدد لكنني أرتاح مجرد التفكير بالكنيسة

ما هي حكمتك في الحياة ؟
لا مستحيل مع المسيح
Don’t give up for tomorrow is a brand new day

ياتري بتحب الضحك والمرح؟
أحيانا 

ليه بتقول انك شخصية حزينة؟
عشان الحزن ما فارقني أبدا , كان دائما معي ...

ايه علاقتك بالاطفال يعني بتحب تتعامل معاهم عن قرب والا من بعيد لبعيد؟
لا أتعامل معهم عن قرب لكنني أحب الاطفال 

ايه اكتر شئ ممكن يلفت نظرك في البنت؟
ذكاءها و قامتها 

وبردو ايه اكتر شئ يلفت نظرك في الشاب؟
الشاب الكاذب دائما يجذب نظري و لا أحبة تماما 

ما هو رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟ وفي اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة؟
الكثير جيدون جدا , و البعض فعلا خادمون مخلصون ..بعض الاعضاء مقربين جدا مني و أحبهم كثيرا من كل قلبي ...لكن هنالك البعض مختلف و يرانا بطرق مختلفة 
كلمة شكر لمن توجهها؟
الى كل عضو صدعت رأسة بأسئلتي 
و كمان شكر الى أصدقائي في المنتدى 
و كل من يساهم بخلاص نفوس 
كلمة عتاب لمن وهتقول فيها ايه؟
لشخص في بالي : للأسف كنت حاسبك صديق لكنني كنت متوهم , آسف على كل شئ و مش رح تسمع مني لا أخبار و لا سؤال و لا شي ...وصلت فكرتك 
وفي النهاية عايزة اقولك شرفتنا ونورت الاذاعة كلها
انا الشرف الي انك استضفتني ...جزيل الشكر يا روزي 
وعايزة اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟ وفي المذيعة اللي صدعتك؟ ههههههههه
بالعكس أحسست ان الاسئلة قليلة نوعا ما ..كنت متوقع أكتر هههه
اتمني مكنش تقلت عليك في الاسئلة وربنا يفرحك وتحقق كل اللي بتحلم بيه في المستقبل
ابدا لا تقولي هذا الشئ ,الاسئلة كانت ممتعه جدا 
شكرا ليك
العفو و اشكرك على الاستضافة ..
الرب يباركك و يسعد ايامك 

سلام و نعمة 
*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *عدناااااااااا للمره الاخيرة
> 
> مع المميز
> شكرا جزيلا انتي اللي مميزة بجد
> ...




شكرا ليك يا رومان علي تواجددك الجميل

وردك الصريح في كل سؤال

ربنا يكون معاك ويفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

وكده وصلنا لنهاية حلقتنا اليوم

مع المميز روماااااااااااان

اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك  سرفنت على ذكر اسمى...ياريت يكون رأيك صح...كانت إجابادميتجميله و طبعا اسئله كانت جميله جدا اشكرك روزى..متابعا موضوعك الجميل يا موزيعا يا جميله.


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك  سرفنت على ذكر اسمى...ياريت يكون رأيك صح...كانت إجابادميتجميله و طبعا اسئله كانت جميله جدا اشكرك روزى..متابعا موضوعك الجميل يا موزيعا يا جميله.




ميرسي لزوقك يا قمر

انتي منورة الموضوع بتواجدك الجميل:t4:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك  سرفنت على ذكر اسمى...ياريت يكون رأيك صح...كانت إجابادميتجميله و طبعا اسئله كانت جميله جدا اشكرك روزى..متابعا موضوعك الجميل يا موزيعا يا جميله.



*موزيعا ؟؟؟؟ دة طلياني ؟؟:thnk0001:*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *موزيعا ؟؟؟؟ دة طلياني ؟؟:thnk0001:*




ههههههههههه انجليزي ده يا مرسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 فبراير 2012)

لا يا جماعا ..ده مصرى على طريقه الشربه الكوكتيل  ارابواتاليانو إه تدسكوهههههههههههه
مش الى بتقدم البرنامج  بتبقا اسمها موزيعا...الى هى بتزيع البرنامج و تسئل و كدا....انتو اتوصيتو من عبود و لا إه !!


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا جماعا ..ده مصرى على طريقه الشربه الكوكتيل  ارابواتاليانو إه تدسكوهههههههههههه
> مش الى بتقدم البرنامج  بتبقا اسمها موزيعا...الى هى بتزيع البرنامج و تسئل و كدا....انتو اتوصيتو من عبود و لا إه !!




ههههههههههه لالالالالالا يا قمر براحتك طبعا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*



			لا يا جماعا ..ده مصرى على طريقه الشربه الكوكتيل ارابواتاليانو إه تدسكوهههههههههههه
مش الى بتقدم البرنامج بتبقا اسمها موزيعا...الى هى بتزيع البرنامج و تسئل و كدا....انتو اتوصيتو من عبود و لا إه !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههه اللي بتتكلمي عنها دي تبقى مذيعة ...
هو حصل اية للغة العربية :crying: *


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في 

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

انهارده جبتلكم عضوه مباركه عسوله خالص

حبيت اننا نتعرف عليها اكتر من خلال الاذاعة

العضوه هي

الجميلة

*mirna*

اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر منورة الاذاعة

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل ورجعالك مع بداية الحلقة

فابقواااااااا معنااااا
​


----------



## Nemo (29 فبراير 2012)

منورة يا ميرنا وربنا يقويكى
ومنورة دايما يا روزايااااااااا يا حبيبتى


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد
> 
> في
> 
> ...



:w00t::w00t::w00t:
ده انا قولت انتى نسيتى :w00t:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

Nemo قال:


> منورة يا ميرنا وربنا يقويكى
> ومنورة دايما يا روزايااااااااا يا حبيبتى



ميرسى :new2:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

Nemo قال:


> منورة يا ميرنا وربنا يقويكى
> ومنورة دايما يا روزايااااااااا يا حبيبتى




ده نورك يا اجمل نيموووووو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

*متابعاااكم *


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> ده انا قولت انتى نسيتى :w00t:




ههههههههه لست انا هذا الرجل:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متابعاااكم *




تنوري اكيد


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لست انا هذا الرجل:yahoo:



هههههههههههه
:kap:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههه
> :kap:




هههههههههههه رفعتي الرايا البيضة من دلوقتي:dance:


----------



## Nemo (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههه
> :kap:



يوووووووووووه ولا سؤال وبتستسلمى ههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه رفعتي الرايا البيضة من دلوقتي:dance:



ههههههههه شكلى هتبهدل هنا :cry2:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

Nemo قال:


> يوووووووووووه ولا سؤال وبتستسلمى ههههههههههههه



:smil13:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

Nemo قال:


> يوووووووووووه ولا سؤال وبتستسلمى ههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههه عجبك كده يا نيمو

عرفيها انتي مجربه هههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههه شكلى هتبهدل هنا :cry2:




هههههههههههه لالالالالالا منقدرش يا قمر

ده انتي هتنبسطي خالص مالص:a63:


----------



## Nemo (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه عجبك كده يا نيمو
> 
> عرفيها انتي مجربه هههههههه:yahoo:



زى ما بيقوا الجواب باين من عنوانه
افهمى بأه يا مرمورة ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

يلا بقي ونبدأ الاسئلة التمهيدية هههههههه

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل الدراسي

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي فكهتك المفضلة واكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟

في سطور مختصرة جدا عرفيني من هي ميرنا؟

يلا يا قمر وليا عوده 
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

Nemo قال:


> زى ما بيقوا الجواب باين من عنوانه
> افهمى بأه يا مرمورة ههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههه شكلها حسيت :yahoo::spor2:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا بقي ونبدأ الاسئلة التمهيدية هههههههه
> 
> الاسم
> 
> ...



ينوبك صواب خلى الاسئله خفيفه :hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ينوبك صواب خلى الاسئله خفيفه :hlp:




هههههههههه لالالالالالا مش بتاعت الكلام ده انا

هاتي جنيه وانا افكر ههههههه:smil12:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالا مش بتاعت الكلام ده انا
> 
> هاتي جنيه وانا افكر ههههههه:smil12:



ههههههههههههه
طيب ينفع خمسه وسبعين قرش :yaka:


----------



## magedrn (29 فبراير 2012)

اهلا بجمهورية امبابة واللى من امبابة منين بقى من امبابة 
اوعى يكون من عند الشجرة او البصراوى ولا فييييييييين فى امبابة بقى 
سلام لامبابة واللى منها 
منورة يا ميرنا


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

عدناااااااا مره اخري

عايزه اعرف بقي ايه الكلية اللي نفسك تدخليها؟

مين اقرب شخص ليكي بتحبي تحكيله كل شئ يخصك؟

لو حد فهمك غلط بيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

امتي دموع ميرنا تنزل؟

ما دور الاصدقاء واهميتهم في حياتك؟

هل من صديق غدر بيكي في يوم من الايام؟

لو اه قوليلي قوتها اتصرفتي ازاي؟

كلمة شكر لمن تهديها وهتقولي فيها ايه؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> طيب ينفع خمسه وسبعين قرش :yaka:




هههههههههه هش بقي لعضك

قولنا جنيه والا هزود في الاسئله

انا مش برحم :t32:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اهلا بجمهورية امبابة واللى من امبابة منين بقى من امبابة
> اوعى يكون من عند الشجرة او البصراوى ولا فييييييييين فى امبابة بقى
> سلام لامبابة واللى منها
> منورة يا ميرنا




هههههههههههه بتحي في فرح يا كوبه انتleasantr


----------



## magedrn (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بتحي في فرح يا كوبه انتleasantr


دا انا لوحدى يا نصة  واسكتى بقى احسن اقلبها 
فرقة وانزل ارقص ليكم هنا بقى ههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اهلا بجمهورية امبابة واللى من امبابة منين بقى من امبابة
> اوعى يكون من عند الشجرة او البصراوى ولا فييييييييين فى امبابة بقى
> سلام لامبابة واللى منها
> منورة يا ميرنا



هههههههه ايون فى حته من اللى فوق دول
وميرسى :smil12:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه هش بقي لعضك
> 
> قولنا جنيه والا هزود في الاسئله
> 
> انا مش برحم :t32:



هههههههههههه
طيب استنينى لحد ماحوش


----------



## magedrn (29 فبراير 2012)

اى خدمة انا بقى عايز تمن التحية دى ولا هو ببلاش الكلام دا 
مفيش حاجة لوجه الله اليومين دول يا كوبة على طريقة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه:scenic:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههه
> طيب استنينى لحد ماحوش




امممممممم طيب يلا يلا يلا بسرعه

ها حوشتي خلاص هههههههههه:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اى خدمة انا بقى عايز تمن التحية دى ولا هو ببلاش الكلام دا
> مفيش حاجة لوجه الله اليومين دول يا كوبة على طريقة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه:scenic:




ههههههههههه خد التمن من الضيفة اللي في الاذاعة انا مالي

انا يادوب بسأل بس

كلام في سرك هي بتحوش يلا روح بقي خد بالمره هههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

هو انا لحقت :smil13:



روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااا مره اخري
> 
> عايزه اعرف بقي ايه الكلية اللي نفسك تدخليها؟
> 
> ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممم طيب يلا يلا يلا بسرعه
> 
> ها حوشتي خلاص هههههههههه:a63:



ههههههههههههههه
لا استنى شويه


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه خد التمن من الضيفة اللي في الاذاعة انا مالي
> 
> انا يادوب بسأل بس
> 
> كلام في سرك هي بتحوش يلا روح بقي خد بالمره هههههههههه:yahoo:



ههههههههههههه
:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

جميل اجاباتك يا ميرنا

ها اكمل والا تاخدي فترة راحة قصيرة هههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اجاباتك يا ميرنا
> 
> ها اكمل والا تاخدي فترة راحة قصيرة هههههههههههه​



ههههههههههه
لا ادينى راحه تيجى اسبوعين كده
وهديكى جنيه وربع :yaka:


----------



## magedrn (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه خد التمن من الضيفة اللي في الاذاعة انا مالي
> 
> انا يادوب بسأل بس
> 
> كلام في سرك هي بتحوش يلا روح بقي خد بالمره هههههههههه:yahoo:


ايه الندالة دى كلها يا روزى 
هى طالما فيها دفع فلوس 
ماتعرفيش حد وتبعيه كدا 
طيب عند فيكى بقى 
هاعمل الكلام دا لوجه الله 
ههههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا ادينى راحه تيجى اسبوعين كده
> وهديكى جنيه وربع :yaka:




هع هع هع يلا انا بجهزلك اسئلة اخري

معنديش انا رحمه في الحاجات دي:t32:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع يلا انا بجهزلك اسئلة اخري
> 
> معنديش انا رحمه في الحاجات دي:t32:



:36_1_4:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

يلا يلا انا جيييييييييييت

عايزه اعرف ايه طموحاتك للمستقبل؟

ماذا تعني لكي هذه العبارات:

الحب

الامل

الاسرة

الكنيسة

الاصدقاء

الحزن

مين شفيعك؟

امتي اخر مرة اعترافتي فيها؟

بتتناولي كام مرة في الشهر؟

قوليلي ايه بتحبيها اوي وقريبة لقلبك؟

يلا اهم شوية صغيرين هههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :36_1_4:




ههههههههه بس غرقتي الاذاعه وبوظتي الدنيا ههههههههه:t32:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

_*منوررره الاذاعه يا احلى ميرنا
ومنوره موضوعك يا ارق روزي
متابعه 
ربنا يبارككم*_


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه بس غرقتي الاذاعه وبوظتي الدنيا ههههههههه:t32:



:cry2:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _*منوررره الاذاعه يا احلى ميرنا
> ومنوره موضوعك يا ارق روزي
> متابعه
> ربنا يبارككم*_




منور بيكي يا قمره

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يلا انا جيييييييييييت
> 
> عايزه اعرف ايه طموحاتك للمستقبل؟
> 
> ...




انا رايحه انام كفايه كده انهارده :giveup:
وهرجعلك بعد اسبوع اكون حوشت :2:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا رايحه انام كفايه كده انهارده :giveup:
> وهرجعلك بعد اسبوع اكون حوشت :2:




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مش تنامي :smil12:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مش تنامي :smil12:



ههههههههههههه ماسى :smil12:


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

*الله يقويكي يا ميرنا 
روزي مش بترحم و كان الله في عونك:yahoo:
*


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *الله يقويكي يا ميرنا
> روزي مش بترحم و كان الله في عونك:yahoo:
> *




ههههههههه قولها يا بوب:spor2:


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه قولها يا بوب:spor2:


*اديني قلت و حذرت ( و قد اعذر من بنجر)*:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *اديني قلت و حذرت ( و قد اعذر من بنجر)*:yahoo:




امممممم طيب خاف علي نفسك بقي:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

عدناااااااااا مرة اخري

عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي المنتدي ازاي؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبيها؟

مين اكتر الاعضاء القريبين ليكي في المنتدي؟

بقالك كام سنة في المنتدي؟

هل مشتركه في منتديات اخري؟

كيف تقضي وقت فراغك؟

ايه النصيحة اللي سمعتيها وفرقت في حياتك؟

لمن تهدي هذه العبارات:

ربنا معاك

وحشتني

فينك

سامحني

يلا يا قمر في انتظارك
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 فبراير 2012)

*أهلا بالمتألقة ميرنا ....
:flowers:

لدي بعض الأسئلة لك :

1- كم لُغة تتحدثين ؟
2-ما هي اللغة التي تتمنين تحدثها بطلاقة ؟
3- ما هي أُغنيتك المُفضلة ؟
4- ما هي أكلتك المُفضلة ؟
5-ما هو الفلم الأجنبي المُفضل لديك ؟

*


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

اهلا بيك يا رومان

وباين مرنونه هربت هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (29 فبراير 2012)

انا جيت اتفرج
زهقت من الخناق فى الشغل
قلت  خلينى اتفرج هنا
نفسى اكون برة الخناق شوية واتفرج بس هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *الله يقويكي يا ميرنا
> روزي مش بترحم و كان الله في عونك:yahoo:
> *





روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه قولها يا بوب:spor2:





bob قال:


> *اديني قلت و حذرت ( و قد اعذر من بنجر)*:yahoo:



:t9:
انا ماكنتش مطمنه من الاول


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا مرة اخري
> 
> :flowers:
> 
> ...



هو انا هقعد هنا كتير :2:


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

:w00t: ايه ده
لا احنا ماتفقناش على كده ياروزى
هو اى حد ممكن يسأل غيرك 




Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أهلا بالمتألقة ميرنا ....
> :flowers:
> 
> ميرسى :flowers:
> ...


----------



## Nemo (1 مارس 2012)

يا عينى دانتى الكل شغال عليكى رايح جاى 
بصى صعبتى عليا وقولت اسلفك خمسة جنيه سددى روزى وماجد 
وخلى الباقى للأيام السودا هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> يا عينى دانتى الكل شغال عليكى رايح جاى
> بصى صعبتى عليا وقولت اسلفك خمسة جنيه سددى روزى وماجد
> وخلى الباقى للأيام السودا هههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
ربونا يخليكى للشعب


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

انا انا عايز اسأل هههههههههه

+ بما ان حضرتك من المشاركات بتحبى المذاكرة مووووووووووووت
عايز اسال ايه اكتر مادة دراسية بتحبيها ؟ واكتر مادة مش بتحبيها خالص؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انا انا عايز اسأل هههههههههه
> 
> حتى انت
> 
> ...



:fun_lol:


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :fun_lol:


ههههههههههه ميرسى خالص للاجابة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ودراستك
آمين


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههه ميرسى خالص للاجابة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ودراستك
> آمين



امين
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا جيت اتفرج
> زهقت من الخناق فى الشغل
> قلت  خلينى اتفرج هنا
> نفسى اكون برة الخناق شوية واتفرج بس هههههههه




هههههههههههههه يا باشا تنور:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :t9:
> انا ماكنتش مطمنه من الاول




هههههههههههه واطمنتني اكيد:t17:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هو انا هقعد هنا كتير :2:



بت انتي زهقتي مني والا ايه

هعضك :smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> يا عينى دانتى الكل شغال عليكى رايح جاى
> بصى صعبتى عليا وقولت اسلفك خمسة جنيه سددى روزى وماجد
> وخلى الباقى للأيام السودا هههههههههههههههههههههههه




يا واد انت يا ابو قلب طيب ههههههههههه

عسوله يا نيمو:love45:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انا انا عايز اسأل هههههههههه
> 
> + بما ان حضرتك من المشاركات بتحبى المذاكرة مووووووووووووت
> عايز اسال ايه اكتر مادة دراسية بتحبيها ؟ واكتر مادة مش بتحبيها خالص؟




منور يا ابو تربو:flowers:


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> بت انتي زهقتي مني والا ايه
> 
> هعضك :smil15:



هههههههههههههه هو انا اقدر ازهق منك :love34:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

يلا عدنا للمرة الاخيرة مع العسوله

ميرناااااااااا

هقولك صفت وانتي تقوليلي اسم عضو من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:

دمه خفيف

متميز

مفتقده وجوده

ذات حضور رائع

مواضيعه مشوقه

هادئ

خادم للجميع

ايه المكان اللي بتحبي تقعدي فيه فتره طويله لوحدك؟

عتاب توجهيه لمين؟

انتي شخصية تتقبل النقض والا بتزعلي؟

انتي برج ايه؟

وفي النهاية احب اقولك شرفتينا ونورتي الاذاعة كلها

وعايزة اعرف رأيك ايه في الاذاعة وفي المذيعة ؟

مبسوطة جدا بيكي يا قمر وربنا يوفقك في حياتك

شكرا ليكي
​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههه هو انا اقدر ازهق منك :love34:




يا كسوفي :love45:


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يا كسوفي :love45:



ههههههههههههههه
طب ماتخدى الخمسه جنيه بتاعة نيمو 






وتعملى نفسك نسيتى الاذاعه :fun_oops:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> طب ماتخدى الخامسه جنيه بتاعة نيمو
> 
> 
> ...





كلام في سرك هاخدها ومش هنسي بردو 

احم احم ههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> كلام في سرك هاخدها ومش هنسي بردو
> 
> احم احم ههههههههههههه:smil15:



هههههههههههههه
:kap:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2012)

يلا جاوبي وبلاش خم 

يا صاحبة الرايا البيضة هههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا عدنا للمرة الاخيرة مع العسوله
> 
> ميرناااااااااا
> 
> ...



ميرس ياحبى :give_rose


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2012)

نورتي يا مرنونه يا قمر

والف شكر ليكي علي الكلام الجميل

ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

انتظروني في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## Nemo (7 مارس 2012)

نورتى يا مرنونة الاذاعة والحلقة حلللللللللوة اوى
وعقبال اذاعات جاية ههههههههههه 
ومنتظرين مذيعتنا المتألقة دائما روزى الشقية فى حلقة جديدة من الاذاعة
واسفة مش قدرت اشارككم كل الحلقة والاعتذار لمرنونة وروزتى


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> نورتى يا مرنونة الاذاعة والحلقة حلللللللللوة اوى
> وعقبال اذاعات جاية ههههههههههه
> ومنتظرين مذيعتنا المتألقة دائما روزى الشقية فى حلقة جديدة من الاذاعة
> واسفة مش قدرت اشارككم كل الحلقة والاعتذار لمرنونة وروزتى




ده نورك انتي يا حبيبتي

ولا يهمك هستناكي تتابعي مع الضحية الجديدة هههههههههههه:new8:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

انهارده هيشرفنا في الاذاعة عضو نشيط جدا

شخص هادي ومشاركاته ايجابية ومنطقية

العضو اللي حبيت اننا نتعرف عليه اكتر من خلال الاذاعة

هووووووووو

تووووووووني

اهلا بيك يا توني معانا منور الاذاعة

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل
​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد
> 
> في
> 
> ...



اهلا بيكى روزى وبكل قراءك
حلوه قراءك دى زى سامعيكى كدا يعنى بمناسبة ان احنا فى اذاعه
هههههههههه

ومتشكر على الكلام الجميل الذى لا استحقه​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> اهلا بيكى روزى وبكل قراءك
> حلوه قراءك دى زى سامعيكى كدا يعنى بمناسبة ان احنا فى اذاعه
> هههههههههه
> 
> ومتشكر على الكلام الجميل الذى لا استحقه​




هههههههههههه اه حلوه منك يا توني

احلي حاجه انك تعيش الجو علي انه حقيقة يلا بقي امسك المايك لحد ما انزل بالاسئلة التمهيدية هههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

يلا بقي ونبدأ الاسئلة التمهيدية 
 
 الاسم
 
 السن
 
 تاريخ الميلاد
 
 مكان الميلاد
 
 المؤهل الدراسي
 
 كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟
 
 ماهو لونك المفضل؟
 
 ماهي فكهتك المفضلة واكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟
 
 من هو توني؟
 
 يلا في انتظار الرد وليا عوده ​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اه حلوه منك يا توني
> 
> احلي حاجه انك تعيش الجو علي انه حقيقة يلا بقي امسك المايك لحد ما انزل بالاسئلة التمهيدية هههههههههههه:ura1:



لا انا عاوز مايك من اللى بيتشبك فى الجاكيت
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> لا انا عاوز مايك من اللى بيتشبك فى الجاكيت
> ههههههههههه
> ​




هههههههههههه حاضر من عنينا انت تؤمر

يلا بلاش نصب بقي الاسئلة فوووووووووق هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مارس 2012)

منووووووووووور يا تونى
انا متابعه


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا بقي ونبدأ الاسئلة التمهيدية
> 
> ​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> منووووووووووور يا تونى
> انا متابعه



اشكرك ميرنا 
انتى اللى منوره​


----------



## Nemo (8 مارس 2012)

منور يا تونى وحلقة بدايتها راااااااائعة
وربنا يعينك ههههههههههه
ومنورايا يا روزايا ايه مش بيتخانقوا فى الشغل عندك انهارده 
اصلك مدخلتيش  المنتدى يعنى ههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2012)

الأخ الغالى 
*تـ+ـونى  *
شخصيه جميله جدا
وفعلا منور الأذاعه والدنيا كلها

*سؤال واحد مش هكتر عليك*
ما هو الشيئ الذى يفرحك جدا
والشيئ الذى يحزنك ويغضبك جدا
وماذا تفعل حين تغضب ؟





​


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2012)

متابع انا بس لازم تكون حلقة شيقة عشان مش انام منكم عشان انا مرهق كتير ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مارس 2012)

منور يا تونى الموضوع

متابعة اكييييييد


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> منور يا تونى وحلقة بدايتها راااااااائعة
> وربنا يعينك ههههههههههه
> ومنورايا يا روزايا ايه مش بيتخانقوا فى الشغل عندك انهارده
> اصلك مدخلتيش  المنتدى يعنى ههههههههههههه



اشكرك اختى ومرورك هو الاروع
وايوه كدا ادعلنى باسئله سهله نجيب فيها نمر حلوه
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> الأخ الغالى
> *تـ+ـونى  *
> شخصيه جميله جدا​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> منور يا تونى الموضوع
> 
> متابعة اكييييييد



اشكرك تاسونى ومنوره بمتابعتك
​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> متابع انا بس لازم تكون حلقة شيقة عشان مش انام منكم عشان انا مرهق كتير ههههههههه



لا احنا بنذيع فى النهار يعنى كله صاحى 
ولو كان بالليل وحد نام هنرش عليه ميه
منورنا ياباشا
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> منووووووووووور يا تونى
> انا متابعه




منورة يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> اشكرك وفى انتظار​




انا جيييييييييييت

والاجابات واضحة وصريحة جدا


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> منور يا تونى وحلقة بدايتها راااااااائعة
> وربنا يعينك ههههههههههه
> ومنورايا يا روزايا ايه مش بيتخانقوا فى الشغل عندك انهارده
> اصلك مدخلتيش  المنتدى يعنى ههههههههههههه




هههههههههه ده نورك يا حبيبتي

لا انا انهارده اجازه عسكر في المعسكر هههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> الأخ الغالى
> *تـ+ـونى  *
> شخصيه جميله جدا
> وفعلا منور الأذاعه والدنيا كلها
> ...




منور يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> متابع انا بس لازم تكون حلقة شيقة عشان مش انام منكم عشان انا مرهق كتير ههههههههه




هههههههههههه الف سلامه عليك يا باشا

وبعدين كل حواراتنا شيقة من غير اي كلام:gun:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> منور يا تونى الموضوع
> 
> متابعة اكييييييد




منورة يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> لا احنا بنذيع فى النهار يعنى كله صاحى
> ولو كان بالليل وحد نام هنرش عليه ميه
> منورنا ياباشا
> ​




ههههههههههههههه صح يا توني هو ده الكلام:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااااا بعد الفاصل

عايزه اعرف انت ليه داخل بأسم توني مع ان اسمك وحيد؟

ابنك عنده كام سنه؟

ومتزوج بقالك كام سنة؟

ماهي مميزات زوجتك اللي شدتك ليها؟ وهل كان زواج عن حب ام زواج تقليدي؟

هتجيب ايه هدايا لعيد الام؟ ههههههههه تدبيسه لا بد منها

ايه اكتر ميزة فيك اتشدتلها زوجتك؟

احكيلنا موقف مضحك حصل ليك من ابنك؟

ايه الهديه اللي جاتلك وفرحتك اوي ومكنتش متوقعها؟

متي تفضل الرحيل؟

اول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة وقتها؟

يلا بقي في انتظارك
​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (9 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههه واضح ان ابنك عسول خالص ربنا يخليهولك

واجاباتك كلها جميلة اوي

ليا عوده مرة اخري​


----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2012)

لا  حوار كويس مش خلانى نمت
مع انى بنام فى النهار:smil15:
هو فية حد بعد الشغل مش بيروح ينام ههههه


----------



## Bent avakerolos (10 مارس 2012)

حواااار جميييييل


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لا  حوار كويس مش خلانى نمت
> مع انى بنام فى النهار:smil15:
> هو فية حد بعد الشغل مش بيروح ينام ههههه



هههههههههه انا مش بنام:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

Bent avakerolos قال:


> حواااار جميييييل




مرورك اجمل:love45:


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااااا بعد الفاصل

عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر موقف احرجك؟

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

احبك

لا تغيب

وحشتني

مفتقدك في حياتي

سامحني

هقولك صفات وانت تجبلي عضو تنطبق عليه تلك الصفات:

دمه خفيف

متميز جدا

مواضيعه شيقة

ذات حضور مميز

خادم للجميع

لو معاك 3 وردات يا تري هتهديهم لمين؟

انت برج ايه؟

مين شفيعك؟

يلا في انتظارك
​


----------



## sparrow (11 مارس 2012)

حلقه مميزة يا روزي 
متابعه معاكي ومع توني


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

ميرسي يا سبارو

منورة


----------



## تـ+ـونى (12 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> *
> *​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2012)

ولا يهمك علي التأخير بس هتدفع غرامة في نهاية الحوار ههههههههه

فاصل وراجعة للباقية​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف ايه الحكمة اللي بتؤمن بها؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مرة؟

ايه المكان اللي دايما بتتواجد فيه؟

لما بتكون حزين او فرحان بتروح لمين؟

ما هو مزمورك المقرب لقلبك؟

مين اقرب الاشخاص لقلبك من منتدي الكنيسة؟

بقالك كام سنة في المنتدي؟

احكيلي اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحب تتابعها باستمرار؟

​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (13 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااا
> ​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (13 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ولا يهمك علي التأخير بس هتدفع غرامة في نهاية الحوار ههههههههه
> 
> فاصل وراجعة للباقية​


لا احنا ما اتفقناش على كدا
انتوا اللى هتدفعولى اجرة الحلقه
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2012)

*أنا عارف أنك واخد أجرك مقدما
هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> المره دى مفيش غرامه ولا تاخير
> ​




ههههههههه اممممم افكر بقي الاول لاني كنت عايزه ادفعك غرامة :t9:

وبجد ميرسي علشان ذكرت اسمي انت كمان شخصية محترمة جدا وربنا يفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> لا احنا ما اتفقناش على كدا
> انتوا اللى هتدفعولى اجرة الحلقه
> ههههههههههه
> ​




هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش بندفع اللي بيدخل هنا بيدبس ههههههههه:99:


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا عارف أنك واخد أجرك مقدما
> هههههههه*​




هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

ورجعنا معاكم واخر فقرة

اعطي نصيحة لهؤلاء الاعضاء:

رانيا

سوني

روزي

ايه الشئ اللي بتفكر تشتريه قريب؟

بتتناول كان مره في الشهر؟

اخر مرة اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟

هل انت خادم في الكنيسة؟

ياتري توني شخص متفائل؟

ما هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

لو قولتلك توجه عتاب لشخص ياتري هتقوله ايه؟

ولو قولتلك توجه شكر لشخص ياتري هيكون مين وهتقوله ايه؟

ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟ واعضائه؟

قولي نكته؟ ههههههه بس لو مش ضحكتنا هتقول غيرها اديني نبهتك هههههههه

وفي النهاية احب اقولك انك بجد نورتنا واستمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك واجاباتك كلها جميلة وممتعة

وعايزة اعرف ايه رأيك في الاذاعة وفي المذيعة اللي صدعتك هههههههه؟
بتمنالك كل الخير في حياتك وربنا يوفقك دايما

شكرا ليك
​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (14 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا عارف أنك واخد أجرك مقدما
> هههههههه*​



وحيات المايك الشريف اللى فى ايدى ما اخدت حاجه
​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (14 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش بندفع اللي بيدخل هنا بيدبس ههههههههه:99:



ماشى بس يبقى حق الدبابيس عليكوا
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (14 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ورجعنا معاكم واخر فقرة
> ​


----------



## rania79 (14 مارس 2012)

تووووونى باشا
ميرسى ليك ياغالى ع انك معترف بجميالى الطائلة عليك
هههههههههههههههههه
لاء بجد
انت حد طيب اوى ياتونى ومحترم وجميل جدا انك عارف الالحان
حفظها لابنك بقة
ربنا يفرحك بية وباسرتك
وميرسى انك افتكرنى هنا ياموعلم

وتويبك جميل يا روزى​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (14 مارس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تووووونى باشا
> ميرسى ليك ياغالى ع انك معترف بجميالى الطائلة عليك
> هههههههههههههههههه
> لاء بجد
> ...



الاعتراف بالحق فطيره
اقصدى فضيله
ههههههههههه
وميرسى لمرورك الجميل اللى نور الحلقه ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

​


تـ+ـونى قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك
> اشكرك من كل قلبى واشكر كل من مر بالموضوع
> واشكر كل من قالوا نعم وكل من قالوا لا
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...





ههههههههههه حلقتك كانت جميلة جدا بجد

والف شكر لكلامك الجميل 

والنكته كمان جميلة اوي هههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تووووونى باشا​
> ميرسى ليك ياغالى ع انك معترف بجميالى الطائلة عليك​
> هههههههههههههههههه​
> لاء بجد​
> ...




ميرسي يا رانيا

نورتي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

اشوفكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (16 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حلقتك كانت جميلة جدا بجد
> 
> 
> ا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> وان سمحتى فلتتقبلى منى هذه الهديه البسيطه
> ​
> 
> 
> ...




واااااااااااااااااااو هدية جميلة اوي يا توني

ميرسي كتير لزوقك وربنا يعوضك:smil6:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في


اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

انهارده اختارت ليكم شخصية متميزة جدا ومدرس ماهر في تعليمه

اكيد طبعا انتم عرفته انا بتكلم عن مين

هووووووووووو


العضو النشيط

بداية العمر

اهلا بيك معانا في الاذاعة ومنور اكيد الموضوع وبتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل

فاصل سريع ونرجع مع بداية العمر ونبدأ الحوار

فتااااااابعوناااااااااا
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح أخوتي  فى الوطن العربي
Christ's peace my brothers
 لمتابعي لقائي الخاص المميز 
الذي تلقيت عدت ضغوطات من عدة منظمات لكي أكون بهذا اللقاء ردا 
علي أسئله تحير العالم ..ولن يجدوا لها أجابه الا معي 
Christ de la paix mes frères
لمتابعي اللقاء من فرنسا
باقي الدول وباقي اللغات ..فليستعينو بمترجم لأني لم أتلم باقي اللغات بعد
أنتظر المذيعه ...معكي الميكريفون ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح أخوتي  فى الوطن العربي
> Christ's peace my brothers
> لمتابعي لقائي الخاص المميز
> الذي تلقيت عدت ضغوطات من عدة منظمات لكي أكون بهذا اللقاء ردا
> ...




ههههههههههه منور يا بداية العمر والبث مباشر وبالترجمه هههههههههه

استعد دقايق وليا عوده:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمشاهدين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟

ما هي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

هل انت شخصية اجتماعية ام لا؟

من هو بداية العمر في سطور قليلة؟

في انتظارك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لكي أيتها المذيعه المحنكه


> في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمشاهدين


أعلم تمام العالم أن مشاهديني يحبون شخصيتي التي لا يوجد لها أثنان فى الخليقه
لذا 


> الاسم


أن أخبرت عن أسمي 
فربما نتلقي صاروخ أرض جو أو جو جو مش مهم المهم أنه فى صاروخ
هيضرب الأذاعه بعد أعلاني عن أسمي الحقيقي
لذا الصمت أفضل من تلقي صاؤوخ لا نمتلك له مضادات فى الوقت الحالي
:::::::::


> السن


بما أني عابر فأني أحتسب عمري منذ عبوري وهو ثلاث أشه علي الأقل 
و 22 عاما أتممتها فى 12 /3 هذا الشهر منذ أن ولدتني أمي
::::::::


> مكان الميلاد


سؤال ساذج جدا ..العالم كله يعرف أني ولدت دخل كنيستي هنا
::::::::


> البرج


لم أكن أعلم شيء عن الابراج ولم أكن مهتم بها
ولكن أكتسبت فيها بعض الخبره من أخي zama 
وعلمت اني مواليد برج الحوت المائي
:::::::::


> كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟


الطول 185 الي 190
الوزن
65 kg
:::::::::


> كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟


اسرتي بواقعي الجميل عدد افرادها بعدد أفراد كنيستنا
وأقربهم لقلبي أربع شخصيات 
 ابي العزيز "صوت صارخ" أخي الكبير "molka molkan"
 "rosetta"و"حبو اعدائكم"
:::::::::
وبواقعي المر عدد أفراده 3 ذكور وأربع أناث وأبي وأمي 
أقربهم لقلبي أمي وأختي الكبيره 
::::::::::


> ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟


رغم أني أحب أي أكل أوي مشروبات
لكن
العدس بالسمنه البلدي......مشروبي المفضل القهوه الزياده
::::::::::::::
رغم أني أحب كل الفواكه ولكن
المشمش أعشقه لدرجة خياليه
::::::::::


> هل انت شخصية اجتماعية ام لا؟


غير أجتماعي بالمره رغم أني أعشق الحياه التواصليه الأجتماعيه
ولكن ظروفي الشخصيه وظروف بيئتي المحيطه تجبرني علي الأنطواء علي نفسي
لعدم وجود  اي تقارب أو تفاهم عقلي او فكري بيني وبين المحيطين بي
::::::::::::


> من هو بداية العمر في سطور قليلة؟


هو لحظات عمر بدأ ت وتمضي منذ تذوق معني المحبه الحقيقيه 
ومنذ تجلي مخلص البشريه لي فى قلبي وأتخاذه أباًً ومخلصاً لي 
:::::::::::
معكي الميكريفون أيتها المذيعه المبجله​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لكي أيتها المذيعه المحنكه


> في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمشاهدين


أعلم تمام العالم أن مشاهديني يحبون شخصيتي التي لا يوجد لها أثنان فى الخليقه
لذا 


> الاسم


أن أخبرت عن أسمي 
فربما نتلقي صاروخ أرض جو أو جو جو مش مهم المهم أنه فى صاروخ
هيضرب الأذاعه بعد أعلاني عن أسمي الحقيقي
لذا الصمت أفضل من تلقي صاؤوخ لا نمتلك له مضادات فى الوقت الحالي
:::::::::


> السن


بما أني عابر فأني أحتسب عمري منذ عبوري وهو ثلاث أشه علي الأقل 
و 22 عاما أتممتها فى 12 /3 هذا الشهر منذ أن ولدتني أمي
::::::::


> مكان الميلاد


سؤال ساذج جدا ..العالم كله يعرف أني ولدت دخل كنيستي هنا
::::::::


> البرج


لم أكن أعلم شيء عن الابراج ولم أكن مهتم بها
ولكن أكتسبت فيها بعض الخبره من أخي zama 
وعلمت اني مواليد برج الحوت المائي
:::::::::


> كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟


الطول 185 الي 190
الوزن
65 kg
:::::::::


> كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟


اسرتي بواقعي الجميل عدد افرادها بعدد أفراد كنيستنا
وأقربهم لقلبي أربع شخصيات 
 ابي العزيز "صوت صارخ" أخي الكبير "molka molkan"
 "rosetta"و"حبو اعدائكم"
:::::::::
وبواقعي المر عدد أفراده 3 ذكور وأربع أناث وأبي وأمي 
أقربهم لقلبي أمي وأختي الكبيره 
::::::::::


> ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟


رغم أني أحب أي أكل أوي مشروبات
لكن
العدس بالسمنه البلدي......مشروبي المفضل القهوه الزياده
::::::::::::::
رغم أني أحب كل الفواكه ولكن
المشمش أعشقه لدرجة خياليه
::::::::::


> هل انت شخصية اجتماعية ام لا؟


غير أجتماعي بالمره رغم أني أعشق الحياه التواصليه الأجتماعيه
ولكن ظروفي الشخصيه وظروف بيئتي المحيطه تجبرني علي الأنطواء علي نفسي
لعدم وجود  اي تقارب أو تفاهم عقلي او فكري بيني وبين المحيطين بي
::::::::::::


> من هو بداية العمر في سطور قليلة؟


هو لحظات عمر بدأ ت وتمضي منذ تذوق معني المحبه الحقيقيه 
ومنذ تجلي مخلص البشريه لي فى قلبي وأتخاذه أباًً ومخلصاً لي 
:::::::::::
معكي الميكريفون أيتها المذيعه المبجله​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لكي أيتها المذيعه المحنكه
> 
> أعلم تمام العالم أن مشاهديني يحبون شخصيتي التي لا يوجد لها أثنان فى الخليقه
> لذا
> ...




جميل اجاباتك وصريحة

ربنا يكون معاك

ليا عودة


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

عدنااااا مرة اخري

ما هي احلامك وطموحاتك في المستقبل؟

ايه المكان اللي دايما بتزوره وبتكون مبسوط؟

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟

ماهي الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟

اذكر موقف محرج حصل معاك؟

ماذا تعني لك كلمة صداقة؟

متي تنزل دموع بداية العمر؟

لماذا اختارت هذا الاسم للتسجيل به في المنتدي؟


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> ما هي احلامك وطموحاتك في المستقبل؟


بيت مستقل  يبعد عن بلدتي مسقط رأسي مئات الكيلومترات
له حديقه جميله نجلس فيها لنلعب أنا وزوجتي أوطفالنا 
زوجه أري فيها كيف تكون محبة المسيح 
وتري مني محبة قلبي الذي ستدخل هي بجوار مخلصي فيه
 ويغلق للأبد لعدم وجود مساحه فارغه الأ لأطفالنا أن رزقنا يسوع بأطفال 
وباقي العالم محبتي لهم تتجلي فى تصرفاتي معهم 
::::::::::::


> ايه المكان اللي دايما بتزوره وبتكون مبسوط؟


أرض أبي وحقوله حيث أجد فيها مكان به أختلي بنفسي لأتأمل جمال خلق يسوع
من شجر وأزهر وزرع أخصر ومنظر ينعش القلب لشروق الشمس
حيث أن كل زياراتي تكون خلسه بعيداً عن الأنظار لوجود خلاف دائم بيني وبين أبي
حيث لا أحد الأ أنا وفضاء أخضر وؤب المجد يريني بعينه جمال صنيعه فى النيا
وعندما أجد أن البشر قد بدأت بغزو الحقول أختفي عن الأنظار وأعود الي مكان عملي حيث موطني 
:::::::::


> ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره لاول مره؟


أحلم بزيارة كنيسه والوقوف بين يدي رب المجد
 لأسئله أن يتخذني له أبناُ ويتم عمادي دون مشاكل و خوف
وأن يسامحني علي خطايا الماضي وتعثراتي التي قوست ظهري من ثقلها
::::::::


> ماهي الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟


هديه من أخت لي هنا فى المنتدي ولكن عندما أرسلتها لي 
طلبت عدم البوح براسلها لكونه قد يكون موقف محرج لها
:::::::::::::


> اذكر موقف محرج حصل معاك؟


موقف مع أبي العزيز صوت صارخ 
حيث أخبرته أني  أمتلك حل لمشكلة ما معي
 ولكن حلها سيكون بأن أكذب لأحقق ما أريد
وفوجئت بكلمات كان وقعها علي قلبي وقع الجلدات رغم أنها
تتمحور حول نصائح بعدم الكذب مهما كان الظرف ومهم كان الموقف 
لاني فى كذبي أخالف سلوكيات مخلصي التي عاهدته علي أتباعها منذ أن 
بدأ فى تعليمي محبته ومحبة كل العالم 
لم أكذب لوجود الكذب كصفه داخلي ..ولكنه الشيطان عثرني
حينها شعرت بأني أبتل عرقا من نظرة مخلصي لي اولا بكوني كنت سأقع فى الكذب
وبنظرة أبي صوت صارخ لي ثانية حيث شعرت أنه سيكذبني فى كل شيء 
طالما أني أنتويت الكذب فى أمر ما ..وراودني شعور مخيف بأنه لن يرغب بالحديث معي ثانية
وبأنه فى شدة الضيق مني
ولكن هو يعلم لما كان موقف الكذب سيكون ويعلم لما تراجعت عنه
هذا هو أكثر موقف شعت فيه بأحراج شديد
::::::::::::::


> ماذا تعني لك كلمة صداقة؟


كانت تعني لي الكثير فى الماضي الضال 
لكن شركاء الدين والأقرباء دمروها لدرجه جعلتني لا أعترف بكلمة صداقه
وأتخذت لها بديلا منذ عبوري وهي كلمة اخ ..فالأخوه أسمي بكثير من صداقة هذا العصر
التي أوقعتني بمشاكل لازلت اعاني أثارها حتي تلك اللحطه
فلا شيء من رأيي الشخصي يستحق لقب صداقه فى هذا الزمن
بل هناك لقب أخ لي أو أخت لي فى أخوتنا أتذوق شهدا 
يزيل مرارة الصداقه  فى قلبي التي كنت أقدسها يوم ما 
::::::::::


> متي تنزل دموع بداية العمر؟


عند تذكر لحظه ألفظ فيها أخر أنفاسي دون أن أدخل كنيسه وأتعمد 
وأصير أبنا لرب المجد يتمني هذا الأبن بعد عماده أن ينتقل فى زياره أبديه لرب المجد
كي لا أقترف أي خطيئه فى لحظه يكبلني فيها الشيطان ويقودني نحو تعثر أعمي 
::::::::::::


> لماذا اختارت هذا الاسم للتسجيل به في المنتدي؟


تقصدين بداية العمر....ببساطه لأنه حقا .... بداية الععمر 
::::::::
معكي الميكريفون ايتها المذيعه التي تقتلع مشاعرنا رغم عنا
:::::::::::



​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> بيت مستقل  يبعد عن بلدتي مسقط رأسي مئات الكيلومترات
> له حديقه جميله نجلس فيها لنلعب أنا وزوجتي أوطفالنا
> زوجه أري فيها كيف تكون محبة المسيح
> وتري مني محبة قلبي الذي ستدخل هي بجوار مخلصي فيه
> ...




هههههههههه تقتلع مشاعرنا رغم عنا :spor22:

لا بجد لو في اي سؤال انت مش حابب تجاوب عليه عادي مفيش مشكلة

وفي النهاية ادينا بندردش معاك عشان نتعرف عليك اكتر:beee:


----------



## magedrn (23 مارس 2012)

هو انا متابع من بعيد لبعيد بس مش بعمل حاجة اهو يا روزى ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

ورجعنا معاكم ومع الحوار المتميز
مع

بداية العمر

قولي مواصفات فتاة احلامك المستقبلية؟

امتي تفضل العزلة بعيدا عن الناس؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

قولي المميزات اللي في شخصيتك ؟ طبعا اللي اتقالتلك من الناس

كمان ايه العيوب اللي في شخصيتك اللي بتحاول تعالجها؟

ماهي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها؟

كلمة شكر لمن تهديها وهتقول فيها ايه؟


​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> هو انا متابع من بعيد لبعيد بس مش بعمل حاجة اهو يا روزى ههههههههههه




ههههههههه نسمه ياخواتي

شطور يا ميدو بس بردو مش هرحمك :t32:


----------



## magedrn (23 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه نسمه ياخواتي
> 
> شطور يا ميدو بس بردو مش هرحمك :t32:


وانا مالى يا اختى انا هو انا عملت حاجة وبعدين انتى كنتى مستضيفنى هنا قبل كدا :yahoo:
هههههههههههههههههه وبعدين كمان ماتعرفيش تعملى حاجة معايا يا اختى وماتقدريش بس ها هههههههههههههههه :dance:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> وانا مالى يا اختى انا هو انا عملت حاجة وبعدين انتى كنتى مستضيفنى هنا قبل كدا :yahoo:
> هههههههههههههههههه وبعدين كمان ماتعرفيش تعملى حاجة معايا يا اختى وماتقدريش بس ها هههههههههههههههه :dance:


ههههههههه لينا موضوع جاي في السكه

وهنشوف يا اخ :spor22::yahoo:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> قولي مواصفات فتاة احلامك المستقبلية؟


لا مواصفات لأني كشفت  بداخل قلبي عشق يولد لروح دون الأهتمام لمواصفات  تتجسد فى شكل أو مظهر يزول بزول العمر 
بجمال الوح أبقي من جمال الوجه ..وجمال الروح أبقي من جمال الجسد ..وجمال الروح أبقي من أي صفات يطغي عليها الزمن بقسوته
::::::::::::


> امتي تفضل العزلة بعيدا عن الناس؟


طالما أني علي ظروفي الحاليه ..سأبقي فى عزله عن الناس حتي يأذن رب المجد بغير ذلك
وأن أذن ..فلا عزله ...بل حياه أقضيها فى تطبيق ما تعلمته من الكتاب المقدس حتي هذه اللحظه فى حياتي 
اليوميه من خلال نشر محبته والتبشير بخلاصه  بمختلف الطرق التي أجدها مناسبه أمامي دون خوف أو مشاكل
::::::::::::


> ماهو لونك المفضل؟


رغم أستخدامه فى الظروف السيئه الا أني من محبي هذا اللون حياتيا (مظهر عام) 
وهو يعني لي الكثير فكريا 
لكونه يضغي علي هذا العالم , فنحن مجبرون علي رؤيته دوما يلوح فى الافق
وبداخله نقطه بيضاء  والعثور عليها صعب جدا  ..لكن حتما سيأتي اليوم لينتهي هذا اللون 
من الوجود لكون النقطه البيضاء اصبح من السهل العثور عليها 
بعد أن يكتشف كل العالم كم هذا اللون قاسي وأسود ويجب أن يحذف من الألون 
ادخلوا من الباب الضيق، لأنه واسع الباب ورحبٌ الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك . وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه ! ( مت 7: 13 ) 
كما اري أنا أنه من الصعب أن تجد نقطة بيضاء داخل محيط أسود  لكنك ن تبعتها تجدها
::::::::::::::::


> قولي المميزات اللي في شخصيتك ؟ طبعا اللي اتقالتلك من الناس


أخبروني الكثير لكني أجد نفسي فى خجل عن البوح بها
الا ما أفتخر به وهو محبة رب المجد التي أخبرني الكثير أنها تتجلي بقلبي 
وهذا شيء أفخر به طيلة حياتي لأحافظ عليه من تتبعات الشيطان لئلا يندثر بقلبي
:::::::::


> كمان ايه العيوب اللي في شخصيتك اللي بتحاول تعالجها؟


وما يعيبني  وأتمني أن أتخلي عنه وهو سذاجتي التي تفوق سذاجه طفل صغير 
وكانت السبب الأعظم فيما أمر به من مشاكل
ولا مبالاه غير محدوده بنتائج قد تترتب علي تصرف معين أتخذه وقت نشوه شعوريه أو وقت غضب من موقف معين
وتصديق بغير تحقق من أي قول اسمعه من أي شخص مهما كانت كنيته لي
وأقتناع بمشاعر حب ظاهره دون التفكير فى انها قد تكون زيف حقيقته شر وكره 
وتمنيات بالهلاك مغلفه بأبتسامات حب شيطاني (عيب بالماضي الضال)
حب بقلبي أعتز به لمن دبر لي مكيده من اصدقائي او أقربائي أسقطتني من نظر أبي ونظر أمي ونظر أختي الكبيره
لكن عوضني عن سقوطي وهلاكي بنظرهم نظرة تنير حياتي عندما أختلي ورب المجد لأبكي له علي هذا الماضي العثر 
والكثير من العيوب لكون الشيطان يتبعنا دوما فأنا لا أحصيها لكثرتها 
منها تدخيني المفرط ..عدم الأهتمام لصحتي..سهري لعدة ليالي متواصله دون نوم
والكثير والكثير من العيوب كما قلت شيطاني يبعدها عن ذاكرتي لعدم الأعتراف بها
::::::::::::


> ماهي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها؟


ايضا كلمه قاله لي أبي العزيز "صوت صارخ" أضعها نصب عيناي دوما
لا شيء يأتي فى هذه الدنيا صدفه ..كل شيء بتدبير من رب المجد
::::::::::::


> كلمة شكر لمن تهديها وهتقول فيها ايه؟


أشكرك شكر لا أمتلك له وصف يا رب المجد يسوع لأنك تمجدت فى روحي وجعلتني اري نور محبتك
وكنت المدبر لولادتي من جديد بين أخوتي فى كنيستي وستكون المدبر لأموت بها بأذنك وبأمرك
:::::::::::
أعتذر عن تأخري لكوني كنت أتحدث الي شخص من المستحيل تأجيل الحديث معه
:::::::::
لكي الميكريفون ايته المذيعه ..وما أجمل قضاء تلك اللحظت مع أسئلتك التي تثير مشاعري
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

ولا يهمك علي التأخير خد وقتك براحتك خالص

ليا عوده بس افكر في اسئلة هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااا سريعا

تقول لمين هذه الكلمات:

احبك

افتقدك

فينك

ربنا يفرحك

لا تغيب

ليا عتاب عليك

عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

وايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟ واعضاءه؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي متابع ليها باستمرار؟

بقالك كام سنة تتقن الفوتوشوب؟

مين اصدقائك اللي اتعرفت عليهم عن قرب من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟ بجانب اللي ذكرتهم من قبل

يلا اهو مش تقلت عليك في الاسئلة المرادي هههههههه

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> احبك


أقولها لأثنان 
يسوع 
ومن تجاور 
يسوع بقلبي
::::::::::


> افتقدك


ذاك اليوم الذي فيه عمادي
::::::::::::


> فينك


ايها اليوم الذي يري فيه كل العالم
نور طغي علي ظلام قلوب من خرب قلوبهم الشيطان
::::::::::


> ربنا يفرحك


يا من أتهمتني بشيء لم أعاملك به وأتهمت محبتي بالفظاظه
::::::::::


> لا تغيب


يا من بغيابك تغيب روحي
:::::::::


> ليا عتاب عليك


يا من ظننت أني قد أعود لأرهابك
فأرهابك يبكي الكثيرين 
::::::::::


> عايزه اعرف اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟


من محرك جوجل أثناء بحثي عن سؤال معين فى الدين المسيحي
تتبعت المنتدي كزائر لأكثر من شهر وقررت أن أعتبره بيتي كنيستي
::::::::


> وايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟ واعضاءه؟


نو كومينت فهو سؤال لا يحتاج لأجابه
وأجابته تتجلي من سايق أسئلتك
::::::::::
ا





> ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي متابع ليها باستمرار؟


المنتدي العام ومخدع الصلاه والشهادات والأسئله المسيحيه
:::::::::


> بقالك كام سنة تتقن الفوتوشوب؟


2003 أي ما يقرب من 9 الي عشر سنوات
::::::::::


> مين اصدقائك اللي اتعرفت عليهم عن قرب من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟ بجانب اللي ذكرتهم من قبل


لا أحد بواقع طبيعة سؤالك
فمن أجابة سؤأل سابق لي أخبرتك أنه لا وجود لكلمة صداقه  داخلي وهناك ما أستعضت به غياب تلك الكلمه داخلي
يمكنني الأجابه لحين أعادة صياغة السؤال ....(يكزي سويه بئي)
::::::::::

​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أقولها لأثنان
> يسوع
> ومن تجاور
> يسوع بقلبي
> ...




هههههههههه لالالالالا سوري اقصد مين تاني اخوات ليك في المنتدي

اعتقد من بعد الدورة اللي عملتها اصبح ليك اخوات اكتر من الاول

ده اللي اقصده

واسفه يا فندم وهركز حاضر ههههههههه:beee:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2012)

> هههههههههه لالالالالا سوري اقصد مين تاني اخوات ليك في المنتدي








وليسامحني من  تجمعني معه علافة أخوه لم أذكر أسمه  ولم يكن هناك ما يسمي بطلب الصداقه بيننا 
وسأعدل مشاركتي عند تذكره ​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 مارس 2012)

منور استاذي بداية العمر الاذاعة 

ويارب يقدرك علي فعل الخير ياا روزي


----------



## magedrn (23 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وليسامحني من  تجمعني معه علافة أخوه لم أذكر أسمه  ولم يكن هناك ما يسمي بطلب الصداقه بيننا
> وسأعدل مشاركتي عند تذكره ​


شئ يشرفنى جدا جدا جدا انى اكون اخ ليك بجد وانك تعتبرنى اخ ليك هنا 
ودى حاجة تشرفنى وانا ما اطولش حاجة زى كدا 
ربنا يدوام المحبة والاخوة يارب 
ويباركك ويفتح قلبك دايما لكلمة ربنا والهنا يسوعى حبيبى 
بشفاعة البابا شنودة الثالث ابويا الغالى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2012)

*اشكرك بدايه العمر على ذكر إسمى -- الرب يفرح قلبك اخى --- إنت كمان اخ عزيز جدا-- الرب يفرح لك قلبك و يقرب لك معموديتك----*


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وليسامحني من  تجمعني معه علافة أخوه لم أذكر أسمه  ولم يكن هناك ما يسمي بطلب الصداقه بيننا
> وسأعدل مشاركتي عند تذكره ​



كلهم اسماء جميلة واخوات متميزين فعلا

وشكرا ليك علي ذكري اسمي من بينهم


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> منور استاذي بداية العمر الاذاعة
> 
> ويارب يقدرك علي فعل الخير ياا روزي




هههههههه يارب يا فيبي:smil15:

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

فاصل سريع وليا عودة​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااا مرة اخري

لو معاك 3 وردات ياتري هتهديهم لمين؟ شرط يكونوا ثلاثة اشخاص

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟

امتي بداية العمر يفرح اوي من قلبه؟

لو شخص اخطأ في حقك وندم ياتري بتتصرف معاه ازاي وقتها؟

ايه الشئ اللي ندمت عليه؟

ايه اليوم المحبب لقلبك؟

هل انت راضي عن نفسك بنسبة كام في%؟

في انتظارك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

> لو معاك 3 وردات ياتري هتهديهم لمين؟ شرط يكونوا ثلاثة اشخاص


بما ان الورود  غيرمتعاهد أنها قد تهدي من ذكور لذكور فورداتي الثلاث لهن الأتيات







وأسمحي لي أيتها المذيعه المميزه بقبول وردتي تلك






> ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟


هموت وأجيب 
علبة ورنيش كراون لون بني






> امتي بداية العمر يفرح اوي من قلبه؟


يوم عمادي


> لو شخص اخطأ في حقك وندم ياتري بتتصرف معاه ازاي وقتها؟


ندم هو او لم يندم فمشاعري له ستكون بالمحبه فى الحالتين ولن أجعله يكمل عبارة أنا اسف حتي أمد له يدي بالسلام


> ايه الشئ اللي ندمت عليه؟


لا أندم أبدا علي شيء ولي 


> ايه اليوم المحبب لقلبك؟


ولا يوم 


> هل انت راضي عن نفسك بنسبة كام في%؟


زيرو فى الميه ..يمكنك ان تجعليها سالب زيرو أي لم أصل لمرحله أفكر فيها بالرضا علي نفسي

ثانكس..معك الميكريفون
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

جميل اجاباتك وميرسي جدا علي الوردة الرقيقة

ليا عودة اخيرة​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

عدناااااااا للمرة الاخيرة

مع

بداية العمر

هقولك صفات وانت تقولي اسم عضو من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:

متفائل

خادم للجميع

مواضيعه متميزة

خفيف الدم

مبدع

هادئ الطبع

حضوره مميز

ماذا تعني لك هذه العبارات:

الحب

العائلة

الزواج

الاخوات 

كيف تقضي وقت فراغك؟

هل انت من محبي السفر؟

وفي النهاية احب اني اقولك نورت الاذاعة بتواجدك الجميل

وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟ وفي المذيعة؟

بشكرك جدا واتمني مكنش تقلت عليك بالاسئلة

شكرا ليك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

> هقولك صفات وانت تقولي اسم عضو من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات





> متفائل


المفدي بالدم
:::::


> خادم للجميع


رغم أنه لا يرد الا فى احلك الظروف 
لكن خدمته سبب  رئيسي فى خدمات كل الأخوه
الزعيم
MY ROCK
::::::::


> مواضيعه متميزة


 AYMONDED
::::::::::


> خفيف الدم


حبو اعدائكم


> مبدع


يسطس الأنطوني
:::::::


> هادئ الطبع


COPTIC 4 EVER 2
::::::::::


> حضوره مميز


أبي العزيز "صوت صارخ"
::::::::::::::::


> ماذا تعني لك هذه العبارات:


::::::


> الحب


شيء يؤدي للعشق فننسي أنه يوجد حب لأن هناك بداخلنا ما هو أسمي من الحب وهو العشق
:::::::


> العائلة


أحساس لا تعوضه كنوز الدنيا  كنت أفتقده طيلة حياتي و شعرته هنا فى الكنيسه


> الزواج


الوسيله الوحيده للأستقرار وبدء حياه جديده يجب أن نكافح فيها لنيل مستوي معيشي راقي حتي لا نقف عاجزين أمام أبسط المشكلات
::::::::


> الاخوات


أحساس لا تعوضه كنوز الدنيا  كنت أفتقده طيلة حياتي و شعرته هنا فى الكنيسه


> كيف تقضي وقت فراغك؟


لا وقت فراغ وأن وجد أما أقضيه فى تعلم برنامج الأفتر أفيكت او فى كتابة الشعر أن ان كان لدي رغبه فى الكتابه


> هل انت من محبي السفر؟


لا أحب السفر أبدا ولكني أعشق السفر من أجل الأستقرار وربما أستقر فتره لأسافر ثانيه لأستقر فى مكان أخر


> وفي النهاية احب اني اقولك نورت الاذاعة بتواجدك الجميل


أنا من سعدت بهذا اللقاء
لكن هناك تنويه لم يتحدث معي احد عن كيفية الحصول علي أجر الحله والأستفاده من وقتي
فقلد عطلت لقائات كثيره فى عدة دول اوروبيه وعربيه ومريخيه من أجل أن البي طلبك
هل سيكون الدفع مقدما ام بشيك مقبول الدفع 


> وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟


راائعه لدرجه تفوق الوصف ..يمكن الأستفاده منها كثيرا بطرق مختلفه


> وفي المذيعة؟


أشك أنها خريجة أعلام ........تحتاج الي بعض الأتقان فى صياغة الأسئله ......
كشخصيه.....لن يستطيع أحد أن يحل مكانها مستقبلا لما تمتلكه من كاريزما عاليه  وخفة دم وروح جميله وقدره علي أدارة الأمور


> بشكرك جدا واتمني مكنش تقلت عليك بالاسئلة


أنا من أشكرك جدا واسئلتك نالت أعجابي بشده
::::::::::::


> شكرا ليك


العفو ...لا تنسي أجرر الحلقه......
سلام المسيح يرعاكي ويرعي الجميع​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ​
> المفدي بالدم​
> :::::​
> ​
> ...




هههههههههه لالالالالالالا الحوار ده مجاني منك للمستمعين

يلا اكتبلي انا شيك عشان تعبت في الحوار هههههههه

وانا فعلا مش خريجة اعلام صح كلامك والف شكر لزوقك وكلامك الجميل

ربنا يفرحك دايما
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

> يلا اكتبلي انا شيك


طيب ثانيه أجيب ورفه وقلم علشان أخر ورقه فى دفتر الشيكات كتبت فيها مبلغ جنيه وربع لبتاع السندوتشات ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

> يلا اكتبلي انا شيك


طيب ثانيه أجيب ورفه وقلم علشان أخر ورقه فى دفتر الشيكات كتبت فيها مبلغ جنيه وربع  واديتو لبتاع السندوتشات يروح يصرفو من بنك صاحبي​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> طيب ثانيه أجيب ورفه وقلم علشان أخر ورقه فى دفتر الشيكات كتبت فيها مبلغ جنيه وربع لبتاع السندوتشات ​



هههههههههه اممممم طيب حلو وفين السندوتشات بقي:boxing:


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

_الموضووووووع واقف ليه يا روزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززى
عاوزين نشوف وشوش جديدة 
_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

لا تقلق يا جووووون

الضيف الجديد في الطريق بس المواصلات زحمه شوية هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

انهاردة اختارت ليكم عضو متميز جدا ومتواجد معانا باستمرار ومنور المنتدي

حبيت اننا نتعرف عليه اكتر من خلال الاذاعة

العضو اللي هيكون معانا انهاردة

هوووووووووو

العضو المبارك


*Hero_Sameh.G*

اهلا بيك معانا يا هيرو منور الاذاعة يا باشا 

يلا فاصل سريع ونرجع معاكم ومع العضو المميز

هيروووووووووو

فتابعونااااا
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

هتابع انا 
ومش منور يا سامح PPPPPPPP


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههههههه لما يجي بقي يا مرنونه ابقي اشمتي فيه براحتك

ولو عندك اي سؤال اكتبيه بردو وقومي بالواجب ههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لما يجي بقي يا مرنونه ابقي اشمتي فيه براحتك
> 
> ولو عندك اي سؤال اكتبيه بردو وقومي بالواجب ههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه
انا بس هفكر كده فى كام سؤال كتير شويه
وهاجى


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

هههههههه تنوري حبيبتي وبيني وبينك دي فرصه

احم احم الحق استخبي انا بقي هههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه تنوري حبيبتي وبيني وبينك دي فرصه
> 
> احم احم الحق استخبي انا بقي هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه
:love45:


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

:love45:





^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> :love45:



يا كسوفي ههههههههه:love34::love45:


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> :love45:
> 
> يا كسوفي ههههههههه:love34::love45:



هههههههههههههههه
روزى ياريت تظبطى هيرو كده وتهريه اسئله كتيييييييير خالص 
اصله عزيز اووى :new6:


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> روزى ياريت تظبطى هيرو كده وتهريه اسئله كتيييييييير خالص
> اصله عزيز اووى :new6:




هههههههههه حاااااااااضر انت تؤمر يا جميل ههههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حاااااااااضر انت تؤمر يا جميل ههههههههههه:flowers:



ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبى :love45:


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد
> 
> في
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى يا روزى

الاذاعة طبعا منورة بألمــــض مذيـــعة 

صلى ع النبى كدا و واحدة واحدة هااا ...
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هتابع انا
> ومش منور يا سامح PPPPPPPP



_*اكيد هتصدعينا يا ميرنا بمتابعتك PPPPPPPPPP
*_​


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه تنوري حبيبتي وبيني وبينك دي فرصه
> 
> احم احم الحق استخبي انا بقي هههههههههه


*
انتى بتسخنيها عليا يا روزى ايوه الحقى استخبى بقى **:spor22:*
 *و البت دى مش محتاجة حد يسخنها دا سخان كهرابائى لوحدها **:11azy:*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

متابعة جداااااا .... عايزين حاجة جامدة بقا يا روزى ظبطيه :fun_lol: 
ربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير :smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *
> ميرسى يا روزى
> 
> الاذاعة طبعا منورة بألمــــض مذيـــعة
> ...




هههههه انا لمضه يا واد:08:

طيب انا هوريك بقي ههههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*اكيد هتصدعينا يا ميرنا بمتابعتك PPPPPPPPPP
> *_​
> *
> انتى بتسخنيها عليا يا روزى ايوه الحقى استخبى بقى **:spor22:*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه:gy0000::99:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> متابعة جداااااا .... عايزين حاجة جامدة بقا يا روزى ظبطيه :fun_lol:
> ربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير :smil15:




منورة يا قمر

ومن عنيا هظبطه هههههههههه وهمتكم معايا بقي:08:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

عدنااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

الاسم

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

البرج

كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك المفضل ايضا؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

في سطور مختصرة عرفني من هو هيرووووو؟

ماهو لونك المفضل؟

ما هي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

يلا جاوب ورجعالك تاني
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> يا اهلا وسهلالالا
> في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين
> 
> ...


*فى الانتظار يا باشا*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> متابعة جداااااا .... عايزين حاجة جامدة بقا يا روزى ظبطيه :fun_lol:
> ربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير :smil15:


_*
مش هرد عليكى  يا شقاوة لان التقل صنعة PPPPP :99:
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

عدنااااااااااا بعد الفاصل مع هيروووووو

عايزه اعرف امتي تفضل الرحيل من حياة شخص؟

هل انت حاليا في قصة حب؟

واول حب في حياتك كان عندك كام سنة وقتها؟

لو في  قصة حب قولي الصفات اللي شددتك ليها؟ ولو مفيش لسه قولي ايه المواصفات اللي بتدور عليها في فتاة احلامك؟

ماذا تعني لك كلمة حب؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟ 

مين اغلي شخص في حياتك اللي عمرك ما تقدر ترفض ليه اي طلب؟

عشان تعرف اني طيبة هكتفي بدول لحد ما تجاوب هههههههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا بعد الفاصل مع هيروووووو
> 
> عايزه اعرف امتي تفضل الرحيل من حياة شخص؟
> بصى يا مقدسة م الاخر كدا انا مبروم ومبروم على مبروم ميلفش لكن على الرغم من انى مبروم يوم ما تكون معاملة شخص ليا بالسالب بدوس على قلبى واستحمله كتير واحاول اكسبه لكن بردوا كل واحد وليه طاقة فلو فضلنا ع الحال دا يبقى يجرش بعيد عنى بقى وللاسف لو فكر يرجع ببقى نفسى اقبله لكن مش بقدر على قلبى بس مش معنى كدا ميكونش فيه بنا كلام..لا عادى خالص بس هتكون معاملة صباح الخير يا جارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى ..فلو مقدرناش نفهم بعض من الاول يبقى الرحيل افضل
> ...


*االحســـــــاب يجــمــــــع :smil8::hlp:

*
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *االحســـــــاب يجــمــــــع :smil8::hlp:
> 
> *
> ​




ههههههههههههه يجمع وماله

ابقي قابلني بقيleasantr


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

عدناااااااا مرة اخري

عايزه اعرف انت في سنة كام؟ وتخصص ايه؟

ايه الوظيفة اللي بتحلم بيها بعد انتهاء الدراسة؟

ما هي احلامك وطموحاتك للمستقبل؟

ما هو لونك المفضل؟

ما هو استايلك في اختيار الملابس؟

لو حد ضايقك جدا في تصرف ياتري بيكون رد فعلك ايه وقتها؟

ماذا تعني الصداقة في حياتك؟

ايه الحاجه اللي نفسك تشتريها قريب؟

ايه الهدية اللي جاتلك ومكنتش متوقعها؟ ومن مين؟

يلا يا باشا في انتظار حضرتك هههههههههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااا مرة اخري
> 
> عايزه اعرف انت في سنة كام؟ وتخصص ايه؟
> تالته هندسة..قسم اتصالات
> ...



ايه يا روووزى انتى مش تعبتى 
:1040wi:
وايه يا مقدسة المعاملة الجافة دى لا كوباية عصير و حتى كوباية ميه leasantr
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يجمع وماله
> 
> ابقي قابلني بقيleasantr


فين ?  leasantr​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2012)

عدنااااااااااا واسفه للتأخير

عايزة اعرف ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره قريب؟

وايه المكان اللي دايما بتقضي فيه معظم وقتك؟

لمن تهدي هذه العبارات:

وحشتني

بلاش تغيب

مفتقد وجودك

يارب تكون سعيد

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:

الحياة

العائلة

الارتباط

الاصدقاء

السعادة

الحزن


ما مدي علاقتك بربنا؟

ما هي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها؟


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا واسفه للتأخير
> يا ويلكم بيكى من جديد
> عايزة اعرف ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوره قريب؟
> دير الانبــا بيشوى
> ...


*
:t31:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

جميل يا هيرو ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

ونستكمل مع العضو الجميل

هيروووووووو

عايزه اعرف اخر مرة اعترفت فيها كانت امتي؟

بتتناول كام مرة في الشهر؟

ياتري مواظب علي الصلاة وقرأة الكتاب المقدس والا مش دايما؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تغيره في حياتك؟

ياتري ايه ايجابيات وسلبيات هيرووووو؟

ايه النصيحة اللي اتقالتلك وغيرت فيك للافضل؟

لو قولتلك عتاب توجهه لشخص هيكون مين وهتقول فيه ايه؟

كلمة شكر تقولها لمين؟

يلا في انتظارك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ونستكمل مع العضو الجميل
> 
> هيروووووووو
> 
> ...


*خلـــــصت* :t16:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2012)

*الكتير.*
* *لواحده كدا اسمها روزى عندى احساس انها طيبة بذكاوة..قلبها كبير مهما حد زعلها بتيجى على نفسها كتير وتسامح كتير.. ربنا يكون فى عونك يابنتى*

*هههههههه ربنا يخليك يا هيرو*

*بجد ميرسي جدا علي كلامك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2012)

عدنااااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع المميز

هيروووووووو

عايزة اعرف اتعرفت علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنة في المنتدي؟

ياتري مشترك في اي منتديات اخري مع منتدي الكنيسة؟

اول لما بتدخل المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟

ما هي اكتر الاقسام المحببة لقلبك؟

كيف تقضي وقت فراغك بجانب النت؟

مين اعز اصدقاء ليك من اعضاء المنتدي؟ وياتري تعرفهم خارج المنتدي والا من خلال النت فقط؟

هقولك صفات وانت جبلي اسم من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه تلك الصفات:

رومانسي

مشهور جدا

متميز بمواضيعه

خفيف الدم

متغيب لفترة

خادم للجميع

هقولك اسماء اعضاء وانت توصفهم من وجهة نظرك انت شايفهم ازاي:

ميرنا

شقاوة عالم

جون

وفي النهاية احب اقولك انت شرفتنا جدا بتواجدك الجميل واننا اتعرفنا عليك اكتر من خلال الاذاعة

وعايزة اعرف ايه رأيك في الاذاعة وفي المذيعة اللي دوشتك هههههههه؟

بتمني تكون الحلقة عجبتك واسيبك بقي تختم الحلقة بكلمة منك لمنتدي الكنيسة واعضاءه

شكرا ليك يا هيرو ونورتنا
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااا للمره الاخيرة مع المميز
> 
> هيروووووووو
> 
> ...



 *شكــراا*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

نورتني يا هيرو

والف شكر لكلامك الجميل وانا عملالك روشه يا واد انت هههههههههه ده انا عماله اقيم فيك من بداية الحلقة هههههههههه هاتهم بقي

لا بس بجد كانت حلقة جميلة زيك

شكرا ليك​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

اشوفكم علي خير في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

انهاردة اختارت ليكم عضوة مباركة منورة المنتدي

عضوة مشاركتها جميلة ومميزة

ضيفة الاذاعة انهاردة

هي

*AL MALEKA HELANA*+

اهلا بيكي معانا يا قمر منورة الاذاعة كلها

بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع معانا

فاصل سريع ورجعالك
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2012)

*متاااابعااااا*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متاااابعااااا*




تنوري اكيد


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 مايو 2012)

دبستينى بجد يا روزى :hlp:

بس الموضوع رااائع 

ممكن تدينى فرصة أروح أذاكر شوية وأرجع leasantr

أصل أنا خايفة من الإمتحان ده :spor2:


​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> دبستينى بجد يا روزى :hlp:
> 
> بس الموضوع رااائع
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه لالالالالالا مش تخافي دي كلها هتكون اسئلة سهلة تعارف يعني ولو في حاجه مش حابه تجاوبيها عادي اعملي نفسك مش واخده بالك

وانا اقولك ها مش جاوبتي عليها ليه هههههههههه:a63:leasantr


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالا مش تخافي دي كلها هتكون اسئلة سهلة تعارف يعني ولو في حاجه مش حابه تجاوبيها عادي اعملي نفسك مش واخده بالك
> 
> وانا اقولك ها مش جاوبتي عليها ليه هههههههههه:a63:leasantr




هههههههههه أوك 

وأنا بالغيظة فيكى مش هسيب ولا سؤال :999:

لازم أجيب مجموع كبير وأدخل طب بشرى


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههه أوك
> 
> وأنا بالغيظة فيكى مش هسيب ولا سؤال :999:
> 
> لازم أجيب مجموع كبير وأدخل طب بشرى



ههههههههههه 

اوك هنشوف يا هانم:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

عدناااااااااا

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

مكان الميلاد

المؤهل

الوظيفة

ما هو لونك المفضل؟

ماهي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟

ما هي فاكهتك المفضلة؟

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ما هو استايلك في اختيار الازياء؟

عرفيني بشخصيتك في سطور مختصرة؟

دي كده اسئلة جر شكل والباقية تأتي هههههههه
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> اوك هنشوف يا هانم:a63:




يا خوفى من كلمة هانم دى 

يا ترى إية وراها :kap:


عموماً حطى أسئلتك كلها 

وأنا بإذن المسيح هقوم الفجر أجاوب على كل الأسئلة 

علشان لازم أقوم أحط العشا

 لأبو العيال :smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يا خوفى من كلمة هانم دى
> 
> يا ترى إية وراها :kap:
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تخافي من هانم خافي من اللي بعدها ههههههههه

اوك يا قمر روحي واحنا في انتظارك

بس انا بنزل اسئلة ولما تجاوبي هنزل غيرها عشان مش نتوه من بعض:smil16:


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2012)

والهى الموضوع دة  بيفكرنى بمسلسل ليالى لحلمية
لية تاريخ هنا مع روزى هههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> والهى الموضوع دة  بيفكرنى بمسلسل ليالى لحلمية
> لية تاريخ هنا مع روزى هههه




هههههههههههههه وانت كنت في حلقة مميزة يا جرجس مش تنسي بقيleasantr


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مايو 2012)

_*مـــــنورة يا هيـــــلانة


مش هوصيكــــى يا روزى هااا 
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*مـــــنورة يا هيـــــلانة
> 
> 
> مش هوصيكــــى يا روزى هااا
> *_​




هههههه مش تقلق يا هيرو انا بقوم بالواجب وزيادة:smil12:


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2012)

منوووووره 
انا هتابع


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا
> 
> في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين
> 
> ...




تحت أمرك فى أى شكل للبيع ههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

*إيه يا هلينه الصراحه الزياده دى حد يقول طوله ووزنه و سنه بالتاريخ بردو هههههههههههههههههههههه*
* عيب عليكى كدا..... هتندمى..بقولهالك اهو كمان كام سنه  هيتعملك حوار جديد مش هتعرفى تاكلى كام سنه كدا من عمرك  ههههههههههههههه*
* بس ردود جميله متابعا..*
*مدرسه إيه يا ترا؟؟ لاذم نستغل بردو الموضوع ده.. اوعى تكونى مدرسه كمياء ههههههههههههههه عبود هتلاقى نط فى الموضوع عدل هههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تحت أمرك فى أى شكل للبيع ههههههه​




هههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا عسوله

واجابات منتهي الصراحة

فاصل سريع ورجعالك


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *إيه يا هلينه الصراحه الزياده دى حد يقول طوله ووزنه و سنه بالتاريخ بردو هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * عيب عليكى كدا..... هتندمى..بقولهالك اهو كمان كام سنه  هيتعملك حوار جديد مش هتعرفى تاكلى كام سنه كدا من عمرك  ههههههههههههههه*
> * بس ردود جميله متابعا..*
> *مدرسه إيه يا ترا؟؟ لاذم نستغل بردو الموضوع ده.. اوعى تكونى مدرسه كمياء ههههههههههههههه عبود هتلاقى نط فى الموضوع عدل هههههه*




هههههههههه لالالالالا سبيها حلوه الصراحه 

وعقبالك بقي انتي كمان لما تبقي مكانها كده قريب:smil15::new6:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *إيه يا هلينه الصراحه الزياده دى حد يقول طوله ووزنه و سنه بالتاريخ بردو هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * عيب عليكى كدا..... هتندمى..بقولهالك اهو كمان كام سنه  هيتعملك حوار جديد مش هتعرفى تاكلى كام سنه كدا من عمرك  ههههههههههههههه*
> * بس ردود جميله متابعا..*
> *مدرسه إيه يا ترا؟؟ لاذم نستغل بردو الموضوع ده.. اوعى تكونى مدرسه كمياء ههههههههههههههه عبود هتلاقى نط فى الموضوع عدل هههههه
> *



هههههههههههههه
أهو أنا كل خوفى من عبود 
مش هقول مدرسة إية  ............ كفاية قولت عمرى 
لازم أتعلم من أخطائى هههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا عسوله
> 
> واجابات منتهي الصراحة
> 
> فاصل سريع ورجعالك




خلى بالك 

بعد اللقاء بتاعك ده ................معايا 

هعملك برضو لقاء تانى........... معايا

بس هكون أنا فيه المذيعة يا هلو إنتا يا هلو 

ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> خلى بالك
> 
> بعد اللقاء بتاعك ده ................معايا
> 
> ...




هههههههههه ولا يهمني بس ها:smil15::bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

عدناااااااااا بعد الفاصل

قوليلي بقي انتي بقالك كام سنة متزوجة؟

واولادك في سنة كام؟

ايه رأيك في الحياة الزوجية ياتري زي ماكنتي متخيله والا اسهل والا اصعب؟

ايه اكتر ميزة لفتت نظرك في شريك حياتك؟ وبردو ايه العيب اللي في شخصيته؟

لو قولتلك كلمة تقوليهاله دلوقتي ياتري هتكون ايه؟

مين اقرب شخص ليكي من افراد اسرتك؟

يلا بسرعه عشان في اسئلة تاني كتير كتير هههههههههه
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> قوليلي بقي انتي بقالك كام سنة متزوجة؟
> 
> ...






أقرب شخص لى أختى الصغيرة 

​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أقرب شخص لى أختى الصغيرة
> 
> ​




ايه ده فين باقي الاجابات


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ايه ده فين باقي الاجابات





أشكرك على ثقتك الغالية 
و منتظرة باقى الأسئلة :beee:
يا أحلى روزى فى الدنيا :spor22:
نحن لها :spor24:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> أهو أنا كل خوفى من عبود
> مش هقول مدرسة إية ............ كفاية قولت عمرى
> لازم أتعلم من أخطائى هههههههه


 *آآآآآآآآآه ..عشان كدة كنتى بتسألينى هو أنت مدرس لغة عربية ؟*
*كنتى فاكرنى ( زُمُل ) ؟؟*
*بس كل المعلومات تييى أنا كنت عارفها *
*ماعدا*
*لون التايير ...:t33:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآه ..عشان كدة كنتى بتسألينى هو أنت مدرس لغة عربية ؟*
> *كنتى فاكرنى ( زُمُل ) ؟؟*
> *بس كل المعلومات تييى أنا كنت عارفها *
> *ماعدا*
> *لون التايير ...:t33:*




لسة حاسة إنك زميل متقاعد :spor22:وخريج أزهر كمان :t33:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2012)

ما هي احلامك وامنياتك للمستقبل؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

امتي تفضلي العزلة؟

ياتري انتي شخصية اجتماعية والا انطوائية بعض الشئ؟​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ما هي احلامك وامنياتك للمستقبل؟
> 
> 
> إن أولادى يحصلوا على شهادات كويسة
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

عدنااااااا مرة اخري 

عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

وبقالك كام سنة في منتدي الكنيسة؟

ياتري انتي ليكي اي تسجيلات في منتديات اخري؟

اول لما تدخلي المنتدي بتعملي ايه اول حاجه؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي متابعة جيدة ليها؟

كيف تقضي وقت فراغك بجانب النت؟
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عايزه اعرف اتعرفتي علي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟
> 
> 
> من الأخ*Coptic4Ever2*
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

عدنااااااااااا للمرة الاخيرة

عايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟

مين اعز الاصدقاء من منتدي الكنيسة؟

مين الشخص اللي نفسك تشوفيه قريب؟

لمن تهدي هذه العبارات:

بحبك

وحشتني

لا تغيب

وجودك سبب بركة في حياتي

هقولك اسماء اعضاء من منتدي الكنيسة وانتي توصفيلي الشخصية دي من وجهة نظرك؟

دونا 

عبود


بداية العمر

حبوا اعدائكم

روزي

وفي النهاية احب اقولك نورتي الاذاعة كلها بتواجدك الجميل 

وعايزه اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة وفي المذيعة اللي صدعتك؟

وعايزه كلمة منك لمنتدي الكنيسة واعضائه تحبي تقوليلهم ايه علي الهواء مباشرة؟

نورتي الموضوع كله يا قمر وبتمنالك كل السعادة في حياتك انتي واسرتك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مايو 2012)

نووووووووووووووووووووووو


الموضوع دا لازم يتعاد .. 

أنا عايز اضرب فيها شويه 

روزي بليييز حوطليها منوم ف التوبيك لحد ما اجيب سيف وخوذه واجي ..

دي تعتبر وليمه .. 

وكما سبب دخولك المنتدي اللي هو كوبتيك ..ناويه تطفشيه وتطفشيني معاااه 

وبعدين يا روزي كنت ضفتي كوبتيك ف أخر أشئله .. دا خيرو عليها .. وانا كمان بس مش قوي يعني ..

خوثاره اني مش لحق اللقاء من الأول ... ربنا بيحبك .. ليكي يوم بردو تقعي تحت ايديا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *إيه يا هلينه الصراحه الزياده دى حد يقول طوله ووزنه و سنه بالتاريخ بردو هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * عيب عليكى كدا..... هتندمى..بقولهالك اهو كمان كام سنه  هيتعملك حوار جديد مش هتعرفى تاكلى كام سنه كدا من عمرك  ههههههههههههههه*
> * بس ردود جميله متابعا..*
> *مدرسه إيه يا ترا؟؟ لاذم نستغل بردو الموضوع ده.. اوعى تكونى مدرسه كمياء ههههههههههههههه عبود هتلاقى نط فى الموضوع عدل هههههه*



ومين قالك انها أجابه صريحه ..نوو 

أضربي كل رقم فى أتنين ,,دوبل يعني 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالا سبيها حلوه الصراحه
> 
> وعقبالك بقي انتي كمان لما تبقي مكانها كده قريب:smil15::new6:



لا دي أعتبريها جدة هيلانه ذات نفثها ..​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> نووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> الموضوع دا لازم يتعاد ..
> ...




هههههههههههه معلش معلش يا كريس

اكيد المواضيع كتيررررررر جايه :ura1:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

*تسجيل متابعه

منوره يا ملكه​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2012)

في انتظارك يا قمر

روحتي فييين


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

يلا يا هيلانه نمنا كلناااااااااا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا للمرة الاخيرة
> 
> عايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في منتدي الكنيسة؟
> 
> ...




*أشكرك من كل قلبى 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

اقتباس...



بداية العمر

فنان
وبيعرف يتكلم مع أى عضو
بالطريقة اللى يفهمها ويحبها كل عضو 
سريع الإثارة الغضب والنرفزة 
ممكن يغلط بسرعة 
ولكنه يصلح الغلط بسرعة أيضأ 
ودى حاجة كويسة جداااااا . تدل على تواضعة ومحبتة 
فى إحتياج إلى أصدقاء وإخوات حقيقيين 
فنان
موتشكر علي فنان ..انا مش فنان ولا حااكه.. انا بس هااوي..
وبيعرف يتكلم مع أى عضو
بالطريقة اللى يفهمها ويحبها كل عضو 
بس هتجنن وأعرف ازاي اخليكي تقوليلي أنتي غايبه ليه ومش بتزرينا فى دورة الفوتو ولا حتي ع الشخصي ..معلش يعني بتمني انك تتبجلي وتتكرمي وتتواضعي وتعيري أنتباه للتلميذ الذي يلوح منذ فتره يحاول أن يعرف سبب غياب الأستاذه عنا ...
لكن مهما كان الأمر اللي جعلك بهذا الجفاء وتللك القسوه..فنحن فرحنا بوجودك معنا ..ليس فقط فى دورة الفوتوشوب ..ولكن فى حزب الأعضاء الذين يتعايشون فى جو أسري أخوي بأسم محبة المسيح النقيه التي لا يشوبها اي شيء سوي النقاء فيها حليه جميله..
سريع الإثارة الغضب والنرفزة 
صدقيني بأمانة ربنا ..انا سريع الغضب والنرفزه فعلا..لكن دا كان فى الماضي .. قبل أيماني.
لكن الأن ..انا شخص بارد الأعصاب ..أتعامل مع الجميع وكأني أعرفهم منذ زمن ..لا أجد فيهم ما يغضبني..أو يستدعي نرفزتي..
ممكن يغلط بسرعة 
لو سبب جفائك لينا هو غلطه مني ..أرجو مسامحتي عليها ..
 وتوضيحها بلتو فى نفس ذات الوئت
ولكنه يصلح الغلط بسرعة أيضأ 
أكيد لو غلطت لازم أصلح غلطي بسرعه علشان مفقدش محبة الأنسان دا ..
هل هناك فرصه لتصحيح خطأ ما وأن كان الوقت قد تأخر علي تصحيحه..؟
ودى حاجة كويسة جداااااا . تدل على تواضعة ومحبتة 
فى إحتياج إلى أصدقاء وإخوات حقيقيين
فعلا ..وأنا لقيتهم هنا من زمان وربنا يطرح فيهم البركه ويذيدوا كل يوم نفر أو نفرايه

مــُتشكر جدا أستاذتي.. 
النعمه معك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يونيو 2012)

أولاً / أشكرك جدااااااا على ردك





بداية العمر قال:


> بس هتجنن *وأعرف ازاي اخليكي تقوليلي
> *أنتي غايبه ليه ومش بتزرينا فى دورة الفوتو



*
مش هتعرف :boxing:*




> معلش يعني بتمني انك تتبجلي وتتكرمي وتتواضعي وتعيري أنتباه للتلميذ الذي يلوح منذ فتره يحاول أن يعرف*سبب غياب *الأستاذه عنا ...




*أتحفظ :shutup22:

*


> لكن مهما كان الأمر اللي جعلك بهذا الجفاء وتللك القسوه..فنحن فرحنا بوجودك معنا ..ليس فقط فى دورة الفوتوشوب ..ولكن فى حزب الأعضاء الذين يتعايشون فى جو أسري أخوي بأسم محبة المسيح النقيه التي لا يشوبها اي شيء سوي النقاء فيها حليه جميله..


*
طبعاً أنا لا أستغنى عنكم جميعاً 
وأكيد لما أحتاج خدمة مش هتردد 
وهطلبها من إخوتى على طول 
*




> لو سبب جفائك لينا هو غلطه مني ..أرجو مسامحتي عليها ..




* بأمانة لم أقصد الموضوع اللى فى دماغك  
واعرف جيدااااااا أفرق بين الضحك  والجد 
ولكن هذا الضحك جاء فى وقت .......... نفسيتى كانت تعبانة شوية 
*



> أكيد لو غلطت لازم أصلح غلطي بسرعه علشان مفقدش محبة الأنسان دا ..


*
ده لأنك متواضع وحساس 
ربنا يديم المحبة بين كل أولادة 
*


> هل هناك فرصه لتصحيح خطأ ما وأن كان الوقت قد تأخر علي تصحيحه..؟


*
صدقنى مفيش أى حاجة والموضوع إنتهى و يكفى كلامك ده 
ومفيش داعى تكبر الموضوع 
*



> فعلا ..وأنا لقيتهم هنا من زمان وربنا يطرح فيهم البركه ويذيدوا كل يوم نفر أو نفرايه


*
يا ساتر عليك دايماً طماع 
ده أنا ملاحظة إن 90 % من أعضاء المنتدى إخواتك وأصدقائك* :bomb:




> مــُتشكر جدا أستاذتي..
> النعمه معك


*أنا اللى بشكرك على إحساسك *. 
*سلام *


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أشكرك من كل قلبى
> *​




شكرا ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2012)

واخيرا وصلنا لنهاية الحلقة

اشوفكم علي خير مع ضيف جديد وحلقة جديدة

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

> عبود
> *مُحاور شرس
> ولة رد لكل موضوع
> ودمة خفيف
> ...


*اية دة ؟؟؟؟ كل دة انا ؟؟؟اول مرة اقرا هنا ...ربنا يخليكى ياحماتى*
*بس اية لازمة البق الاخرانى دة ؟؟؟*
*مش هلاقى ؟؟؟ كنتى بتعشمينى ياحماتى كل دة بعد ما قلبتونى فى الشبكة الصينى اللى انا جايبها ؟؟؟*
*ماشى تتعوض بقى فى الكوارع ...والا رخة نورماندى تو ؟؟؟*
*ربنا يخليكى وتشوفيهم كلهم عرايس حلوين وفى اعلى المناصب كمان *
*ملحوظة بقى عشان تستريحوا كلكم :*
*ايوة فلول من الوطنى ...واشتغلت مع روؤس كبيرة قوى فيه كمان *
*وماحدش يبلغ مينا البطل لاحسن اخسره *
*ابعتى الفتة بقى على وشها الكوارع *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

> حبوا اعدائكم
> *صديقة وَفية جدااااااا
> ومُخلصة لمَن تُصادقة
> طيبة وحًنونة إلى أبعد الحدود
> ...


 
*إيه ده يا هيلانه انا مشوفتش الموضوع ده خالص غير بالصدفه البحته  (حلوه البحته دى ههه )*
* اشكرك على الكلام الجميل ده..*
* هو بالفعل انا ببقا جاده جدا فى بعض الاحيان او ممكن تقولى ببقا شخصيه تانيا خالص-*
* بحسك مثلى اوى فى النقطه دى-- يعنى بحسك فكاهيه و طيبه جدا بس بردو عند اللزوم بتقلب يا جميل و تبقا اسد هههههههههههههههه*

* اما موضوع مبسبش حقى دى  مش عارفا ليه حسى إنك بتتكلمى على موضوع موعين؟؟ ههههههههههه فكرينى بيه لإنى دايما بوهم نفسى انى بسامح و بسيب حقى..لكن  فى صديقه لى قالت لى بردو لا مش بتسيبى حقك....*
* شريره انا هههههههههههههه*
* اشكرك على كل كلامك الجميل و مكنتش متوقعه إنك لمستى كل الحجات دى عنى *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ابعتى الفتة بقى على وشها الكوارع
> *



أجمل طبق فتة هيوصلك على البروفايل لما نفطر 
وعلية طبق شوربة هدية مجانية
أهو أنا مش شاطرة غير فى الفتة بتاعت الكوارع


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

وحشتوني جدا يا مستمعين الاذاعة

انتظروني قريبا مع حلقة جديدة وعضو جديد هيكون منور معانا في الاذاعة​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

اهلا بيكم معايا من جدبد وبعد فتره طويله جدا من الغياب

 عدت اليكم ومعي ضيفه جديده 

 ضيفتي شخصيتها متميزه جدا وتتحب بسرعه وتدخل القلب بسرعه رهيبه

 حبيبت نتعرف عليها اكتر عن قرب من خلال اذاعه منتدي الكنيسه


 ايه ده هو انا لسه ماقولتش مين الضيفه اللي معايا








 الضيفه هي



















 هي
























 طيب خلاص هقول اهووووووووووو




 هي




















 ‏*واثقه فيك يارب*


 اهلا بيكي يا قمر في التدبيسه الحلوه دي ههههههههههههههه
 
 منورة الاذاعه وبتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع وجميل





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم معايا من جدبد وبعد فتره طويله جدا من الغياب
> 
> عدت اليكم ومعي ضيفه جديده
> 
> ...


*تصدقي انا انا زعلانه اوي من نفسي:new2:
*




*لا مش علشان انا اللي مدبسة ابسلوتلي:t33:
انما علشان بقالي يجي سنة واكتر في المنتدي
واول مره اشوف الموضوع الرهيب التحفه ده
طب ازززززززززززززززاي:a82:

بس اهو شوفته وانا مدبسة فيه
يعني مفيش احلي من كدا شوفا:smil12:

روزي حبيبتي متشكرا جداا
علي استضافتك ليا في موضوعك الجميل
وعلي مقدمتك الجميله اللي انا مستهلهاش
وبتمني اكون ضيفه خفيفه علي المستمعيين 
"بما اننا في راديون واذاعه يعني":t33:

وتسلم ايديكي علي فكرة الموضوع الجميله المميزة
ربنا يباركك ياغاليه.
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تصدقي انا انا زعلانه اوي من نفسي:new2:*​


ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا معلش يا حبي ماهي كل تدبيسه وفيها خير اهو عرفك بالاذاعه والموضوعمنورة الاذاعه يا قمرفاصل سريع ورجعالك​



*لا مش علشان انا اللي مدبسة ابسلوتلي:t33:*​
* انما علشان بقالي يجي سنة واكتر في المنتدي*​
* واول مره اشوف الموضوع الرهيب التحفه ده*​
* طب ازززززززززززززززاي:a82:*​
​
* بس اهو شوفته وانا مدبسة فيه*​
* يعني مفيش احلي من كدا شوفا:smil12:*​
​
* روزي حبيبتي متشكرا جداا*​
* علي استضافتك ليا في موضوعك الجميل*​
* وعلي مقدمتك الجميله اللي انا مستهلهاش*​
* وبتمني اكون ضيفه خفيفه علي المستمعيين *​
* "بما اننا في راديون واذاعه يعني":t33:*​
​
* وتسلم ايديكي علي فكرة الموضوع الجميله المميزة*​
* ربنا يباركك ياغاليه.*​
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

اوووووووووبا
يا حسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها ما جات رجليها ما جات رجليها
بس دي احلى تدبيسة يا وثوقتي
منتظرين الاسئلة تنزل كالمطر
و انا رايحة اجيب فيشاري و اجي اشجع


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اوووووووووبا
> يا حسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها ما جات رجليها ما جات رجليها
> بس دي احلى تدبيسة يا وثوقتي
> منتظرين الاسئلة تنزل كالمطر
> و انا رايحة اجيب فيشاري و اجي اشجع




ههههههههههههه تنوري اكيد


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل

في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين

السن

تاريخ الميلاد

البرج

كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

ما هي اكلتك المفضلة؟ومشروبك ايضا؟

ما هي هواياتك؟

مين اعز شخص علي قلبك؟

امتي دموعك تنزل؟

يا تري انتي شخصية اجتماعية والا انطوائية؟

يلا اتسلي في دول كده لحد ما ارجعلك تاني
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

جاوبي يلا يا توتة متتهربيش


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الله بجد واثقة فيك يارب هنا 

ده احنا هنستممتع بجد كلنا بالتدبيسة اللي ذي السكر دي 
متابعة جدا جدا​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

متشكرة روزي على اختيارك الحلووووو ده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> *اده بسرعه كدا انا ملحقتش ابلع ريقي:smil12:*
> 
> في البداية احب انك تعرفي نفسك للمستمعين
> ...


*اده بس كدا 
ده انا اندمجت 
بس يلا منتظراكي تاني
هاتي كل اللي في قبعتك من اسئله متتكسفيش مني:smil12:
*


انت شبعي قال:


> جاوبي يلا يا توتة متتهربيش


*ماشي ياميرا مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي
ليكي يوم هتروحي مني فين :smil12:
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> متشكرة روزي على اختيارك الحلووووو ده




ميرسي لزوقك يا قمر


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

اجابات حلووووووة جدا و انتي شبهي في البرج احنا الاتنين برج الاسد بس انا اسد سرطاني لكن انتي اسد بس
و بتحبي البيتزا و الحواوشي زيي
دول اوجه التشابه حتى الان
طب يا روزي ينفع حد تاني يسأل 
يعني ينفع انا اسألها ؟
و لا هما دول بس الاسئلة ؟


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده بس كدا
> ده انا اندمجت
> بس يلا منتظراكي تاني
> هاتي كل اللي في قبعتك من اسئله متتكسفيش مني:smil12:
> ...




هههههههههههههههه حلو عدينا اول مرحله:yahoo::spor22:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اجابات حلووووووة جدا و انتي شبهي في البرج احنا الاتنين برج الاسد بس انا اسد سرطاني لكن انتي اسد بس
> و بتحبي البيتزا و الحواوشي زيي
> دول اوجه التشابه حتى الان
> طب يا روزي ينفع حد تاني يسأل
> ...


وانا اطول ابقي شبهك ياحبيبتي

وعايزة تسأليني عن ايه ها ها:t33:


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حلو عدينا اول مرحله:yahoo::spor22:


يامسسسسسسسسسهل
هاتها جمايل يارب:dance:


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

عدناااااااااا بعد الفاصل

كم عدد افراد اسرتك؟ ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

ما هو لونك المفضل؟

انتي خريجه ايه؟ وسنة كام؟

ياتري انتي بتشتغلي؟

لو مش بتشتغلي حاليا قوليلي ايه الوظيفة اللي نفسك من زمان انك تشتغليها؟

شخصية اثرت في حياتك من تكون؟

امتي تفضلي الرحيل؟

ماذا تعني لكي كلمة صداقة؟

يلا يا قمر في انتظارك
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اجابات حلووووووة جدا و انتي شبهي في البرج احنا الاتنين برج الاسد بس انا اسد سرطاني لكن انتي اسد بس
> و بتحبي البيتزا و الحواوشي زيي
> دول اوجه التشابه حتى الان
> طب يا روزي ينفع حد تاني يسأل
> ...



اه يا قمر اسألي طبعا :spor2:


----------



## grges monir (23 أغسطس 2013)

ياااااااة روزى رجعت تانى لبرنامج بوجى وطمطم
حمد اللة ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> *اده بسرعه كدا
> طب مفيش بريك
> ولا حتي فسحه:new2:
> ...


انا خلصتي

*طب ايه لسه فيه كماله ولا شطبتي:smil12:*


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ياااااااة روزى رجعت تانى لبرنامج بوجى وطمطم
> حمد اللة ههههه




هههههههههههه الله  يسلمك:t32:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

اوكيه هسألك بعد ما تخلصي اسئلة روزي الاول


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

شبهي في الالوان و في الدراسة انا بكالوريوس تجارة
يعني مش فارقة كتير
و انا كمان بعششششششق الاطفال
ها و ايه تاني ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا خلصتي
> 
> *طب ايه لسه فيه كماله ولا شطبتي:smil12:*




لسسسسسسسسسسسسسه طبعا ادينا بندخل جواكي بالتدريج:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

طيب تحبي تشربي حاجه يعني عايزين نقوم معاكي بالواجب هههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> لسسسسسسسسسسسسسه طبعا ادينا بندخل جواكي بالتدريج:beee:


اهلا وسهلا جوايا نور بيكم:smil12:


روزي86 قال:


> طيب تحبي تشربي حاجه يعني عايزين نقوم معاكي بالواجب هههههههههه​


انتي لسه فاكره
انا بعد الاسئله دي
اطلبيلي مج شيح واتوصي:t33:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

احلى كوباية عصير برتقال لوثوقتي الغالية
عشان تركزي و تمخمخي كدة و انتي بتجاوبي
بس ما تاخديش على الدلع دة انا هطحنك اسئلة دلوقتي صبرك عليا هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههه وده مني عشان يظبط معاكي





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> احلى كوباية عصير برتقال لوثوقتي الغالية
> عشان تركزي و تمخمخي كدة و انتي بتجاوبي
> بس ما تاخديش على الدلع دة انا هطحنك اسئلة دلوقتي صبرك عليا هههههههههه


انا قولت كوبايه البرتقال دي وراها حاجه:new2:

تسلميلي ياميرا وكلك زوق
واطحنيني ياحبيبتي اطحني ولا يهمك:smil12:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه وده مني عشان يظبط معاكي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا كدا برتقال ومسكوفيه ورا بعض
معدتي تقلب:yahoo:

بس تسلمولي يابنات مع اني عارفه 
مبتعملوش كدا لله:t13:


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا كدا برتقال ومسكوفيه ورا بعض
> معدتي تقلب:yahoo:
> 
> بس تسلمولي يابنات مع اني عارفه
> مبتعملوش كدا لله:t13:




هههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا خالص مالص انتي فهمانا غلط:smil12::new2:


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

ورجعنا مع الجميلة

واثقة فيك يارب

منورة يا قمر


احب اعرف بقي سجلتي في المنتدي من امتي؟

وعرفتي منتدي الكنيسة ازاي؟

مين الاعضاء اللي اتعرفتي عليهم اول لما دخلتي المنتدي؟

حاليا مين اعز اصحابك بالمنتدي؟

هل اتعرفتي عليهم خارج المنتدي (يعني  شوفتيهم علي الحقيقة) والا منتدي فقط؟

اول لما بتدخلي منتدي الكنيسة ايه اللي بتعمليه اول شئ؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبي تتابعها وتكتبي فيها ايضا مواضيع؟

مين من الاعضاء اللي بتعجبك مواضيعه وبتنتظري جديده؟

يلا في انتظارك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ورجعنا مع الجميلة
> *ده انتي اللي قمـــر*
> واثقة فيك يارب
> :t13:
> ...


*طيب انا جوعت علي فكره:smil12:*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

الاكل يا سكرتي
جايبالك البيتزا اللي بتحبيها 
صيامي متقلقيش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الاكل يا سكرتي
> جايبالك البيتزا اللي بتحبيها
> صيامي متقلقيش


واوووووو بجد مش عارفه اودي جمايلك فين يامدلعاني:smil12:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

دة تمهيد للي جاي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

اناااااااااااا جيت تاني

طبعا سيبتك شويه تلعبي وتمرحي مع البيتزا 

يلا يا هانم ورانا شغل كتيررررررررررررررر

استعدي​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

ورجعنا بعد الفاصل ولسه معانا الجميلة

واثقة فيك يارب

ليه سجلتي بالاسم ده في المنتدي؟ 

ما هو اسمك الحقيقي؟  (السؤال اختياري)

مين من اعضاء المنتدي نفسك تتعرفي عليه اكتر؟

هقولك صفات وانتي تجبيلي اسم من اعضاء المنتدي تنطبق عليه هذه الصفات:-

حنون

متواضع

طيب القلب

له حضور مميز

مواضيعه شيقة

دمه خفيف

عصبي

متقلب المزاج احيانا

هادئ الطبع

شخصية اجتماعية

شخصية انطوائية

خادم للجميع

يلا اتسلي في دول لحد ما ارجعلك تاني
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اناااااااااااا جيت تاني
> 
> طبعا سيبتك شويه تلعبي وتمرحي مع البيتزا
> 
> ...


البيتزا دي كانت امبارح
انا جوعت تاني طيب:w00t:

استعديت اهو ربنا يسترها:heat:


روزي86 قال:


> ورجعنا بعد الفاصل ولسه معانا الجميلة
> 
> واثقة فيك يارب
> انتي اللي قمرايه
> ...


لا بتهزري هو لسه فيه تاني:heat:
منتظراكي حبيبتي اكيد

طيب انا جوعت:08::08:


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> البيتزا دي كانت امبارح
> انا جوعت تاني طيب:w00t:
> 
> استعديت اهو ربنا يسترها:heat:
> ...




ههههههههههههههه لا مفيش اكل لحد ما تخلصي:gy0000:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا مفيش اكل لحد ما تخلصي:gy0000:


طيب خلصي انتي علشان اخلص:smile01


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب خلصي انتي علشان اخلص:smile01




:gy0000:حاتررررررررررررررر


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

عدنااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع العسوله

واثقة فيك يارب

عايزه اعرف ما مدي علاقتك بربنا؟

ايه الحكمة اللي بتؤمني بيها؟

ياتري مواظبه علي الاعتراف والتناول؟

يا تري مواظبة علي الصلاة وقرأه الكتاب المقدس؟

مين شفيعك؟

هل انتي من القاهره والا من اقاليم؟

مين اب اعترافك؟ وتبع كنيسة ايه؟

هل انتي خادمه في الكنيسه ام لا؟

هل انتي حاليا تعيشي قصة حب؟

اول مره حبيتي فيها كانت امتي؟ وايه كان احساسك وقتها؟

الحب في حياتك عموما بيمثلك ايه؟

لو انتي حاليا مش مرتبطه ياتري مين فتي احلامك اللي بتحلمي انك ترتبطي بيه؟(اذكريلي صفات)

نفسك تسافري خارج مصر والا لا؟ ولو اه عايزه اعرف ايه اسم البلد ؟

تقولي ايه لشخص جرحك؟

تقولي ايه لشخص ضحي من اجلك؟

لو قولتلك نصيحة توجهيها لشخص ياتري هيكون مين وهتقولي فيها ايه؟

كلمة حلوه لمن تهديها؟

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟

واخيرا يا قمر عايزه اقولك شرفتيني في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة 

وكنتي ضيفة زي العسل علي قلوبنا

بتمنالك كل الخير والسعاده في حياتك

واسيبك بقي تقولي كلمه منك للاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة

ياتري تحبي تقولي ايه؟

وعايزه اعرف رأيك في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة؟ ومذيعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

بتمني يكون الموضوع عجبك واستمتعتي معانا زي ما احنا استمتعنا بتواجدك معانا

نورتي يا قمر

شكرا ليكي
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

يلا اشربي ده قبل ما تجاوبي عشان مش تتعبي

عشان تعرفي بس طيبة قلبي دي اللي جيباني ورا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا اشربي ده قبل ما تجاوبي عشان مش تتعبي
> 
> عشان تعرفي بس طيبة قلبي دي اللي جيباني ورا​


طيب هو ده عصير ايه الاول قبل مااشرب بس:t33:

طبعا حبيبتي انتي طيوبة جداا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب


روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع العسوله
> 
> واثقة فيك يارب
> *الاخيره لا مش مصدقه انا:dance:*
> ...


*الموضوع كلمه عجبني دي قليله عليه
موضوع فوووق الرائع بمراحل
وانا انبستط جدا معاكم :t13:

وانا اللي بشكرك علي استضافتك ليا يااحلي روزي.*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب هو ده عصير ايه الاول قبل مااشرب بس:t33:
> 
> طبعا حبيبتي انتي طيوبة جداا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب
> ...




ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل زيك

كنتي منورة الاذاعه صدقيني واجاباتك كلها جميلة وصريحه

بتمنالك كل السعاده في حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

كانت معانا الجميلة

واثقة فيك يارب

اشوفكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في

اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## soul & life (25 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا روزى 
انتم الاثنين بصراحة دمكم شربات:t25:*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

ميرسي حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي

ده بس من زوقك​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

اهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

انهارده معانا عضو حبيت اننا نتعرف عليه اكتر من خلال اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

هو عضو متواجد باستمرار منور المنتدي وسط اخواته 

اكتشفت انه مشاغب ووعدته اني هدبسه في موضوع ههههههههههه

اعتقد اني وفيت بوعدي

معااااااااااانا العضو النشيط

*SaD.AnGeL*

اهلا بيك معانا منور الاذاعة

بتمنالك وقت ممتع وجميل

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*منور يا واد يا بيتشر 
يلا فى انتظار اجاباتك على الاسئلة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد
> 
> في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة
> 
> ...


بقولك ايه ، انا غلطان اني بعتلك اضافه :fun_oops:هاتي اضافتي لو سمحتي وانتي من بروفايل وانا من بروفايل تاني:2:


يلا خليها علينا ، وقولتلك برضو احنا مش بنخاف يا حج ^_^
ومستعد لاي اسئله 
:dntknw:وربنا يستر 


(حسابك معايا بعدين ، مافيش ولا حاجه حلوه ولا اكل ^_^ )



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منور يا واد يا بيتشر
> يلا فى انتظار اجاباتك على الاسئلة *​




اه طبعا طبعا منور


انتي هتقوليلي
تموتوا انتو في المصايب ^_^
منور بوجودكم طبعا


في انتظار اسألتكم انتو  ، والله المستعان:t17:


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2013)

*منور يا كبير ليك شوق بجدااااااااا
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *منور يا كبير ليك شوق بجدااااااااا
> *



بوجودك ياحبيبي ، خف عليا في الاسئله بقي :love34:


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> بوجودك ياحبيبي ، خف عليا في الاسئله بقي :love34:


*متخفشى تشرب الاول شاى بى الياسمين
معايا فى الاول ولا اية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *متخفشى تشرب الاول شاى بى الياسمين
> معايا فى الاول ولا اية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههه ،عاوز فنجال قهوه عشان اعرف اركز بقي :spor24::t17:


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ،عاوز فنجال قهوه عشان اعرف اركز بقي :spor24::t17:


*اقشطة انا هظبتك بس قولى هما الاسئلة كام
سؤال
خمسين ولا 100 
ولا 200
ولا الاسئلة على راحتى بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اقشطة انا هظبتك بس قولى هما الاسئلة كام
> سؤال
> خمسين ولا 100
> ولا 200
> ...





ههههههههه ، صدقني مش اعرف انا معرفش لموضوع الا لما اتبعتلي اللينك ، وياريته ما اتبعت ^__^


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ههههههههه ، صدقني مش اعرف انا معرفش لموضوع الا لما اتبعتلي اللينك ، وياريته ما اتبعت ^__^


*احسن برضو 
عشان اعرف ارخم شوية عليك
فى الاسئلة واهى فرصة
متتعوضشى ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

^_^ ربنا يستترررررر ​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ^_^ ربنا يستترررررر ​


*-"ياورد مين علمك تجرح"لمن توجه هذه العبارة؟؟

2-رتب الكلمات التالية حسب أهميتها عندك:الحب -العائلة -المستقبل المهني-الصداقة-المال:

3-أغمض عينيك لدقيقة وتخيل أنك تملك العالم بين يديك ماأول أمرين تفعلهما؟؟:

4-كتاب حياتك بما تصفه؟؟"

5-لوعاد الزمن ما الشيء الذي ستفعله مرة أخرى؟؟؟:

6-ومالشيء الذي لن تفعله مرة أخرى:

7-لا أسمع لاأرى لاأتكلم متى تطبقها؟؟:

8-ماأكثر شيء يحرجك؟؟:

9-قبل اسمك ماذا تحب أن يكتب؟؟:

10-حقيبة أسرارك عند من تودعها؟؟:

11-متى يقسو قلبك؟؟:

12-هل خجلت من شخص ؟؟متى وأين؟؟:

13-كم مرة قلت أحبكمن القلب ولمن؟؟:

14-ماأفضل عاداتك وماأسوأها؟؟:
أفضل عاداتي:
أسوأ عاداتي:
15-ماهو حلم حياتك؟؟:

16-متى تضحك وأنت تبكي؟؟:

17- من حبيبك بعد اللهورسوله "صلى الله عليه وسلم"؟؟:

18-صف المنتدى بكلمة أو كلمتين:

19-سؤال كنت تتمنى وجوده في كرسي الإعتراف:

20-شخص جرحك ولم تتوقع منه هذا:   



21. ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟


22. اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟


23من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟


24.لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟


25.ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟


26.من يسكن قلبك؟


26.هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟


27.هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟


28.((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟


29.(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) 
إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟


30.(( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟


31.متى اخر مره بكيت؟


32.اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟


33.هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟


34.هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟


35.هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟



36.هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟


37.هل انت مدمن تفكير؟


38.من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟



39.اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟


40.هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟


41.هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟


42.ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟



43.حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟


44.عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟


45.ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟


46.ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت مليون ؟

47.هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

48.اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟


اسئلة كرسي الاعتراف محرجة


 49من اعز اصدقائك في المنتدى؟


 50يوم لما تكون متضايق قوي وين بترووووووح ؟

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

منور يابيتشررررررررررررررررر
قلبي معاك بقا : )​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

عدناااااااااا مع العضو المميز
 SaD.AnGeL

 في البداية احب انك تعرف نفسك للمستمعين

 الاسم

 السن

 تاريخ الميلاد

 البرج

 كم يبلغ طولك ووزنك؟

 ما هي اكلتك المفضلة ومشروبك ايضا؟

 لونك المفضل؟

 فاكهتك المفضلة؟

 كم عدد افراد اسرتك ومن اقربهم لقلبك؟

 هل انت شخصية اجتماعية ام انطوائية؟


 اوصفلي حالتك لما ادبست في الموضوع فجأة كده ههههههههههه
 :giveup::59:
 يلا اتسلي في دول لحد ما ارجعلك تاني​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 أغسطس 2013)

*

روزي86 قال:



اهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيف جديد

في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

انهارده معانا عضو حبيت اننا نتعرف عليه اكتر من خلال اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة

هو عضو متواجد باستمرار منور المنتدي وسط اخواته 

اكتشفت انه مشاغب ووعدته اني هدبسه في موضوع ههههههههههه

اعتقد اني وفيت بوعدي

معااااااااااانا العضو النشيط

SaD.AnGeL

اهلا بيك معانا منور الاذاعة

بتمنالك وقت ممتع وجميل

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يا روزي على اختيارك 
اختيار رائع ده بيتشر مش اي حد يعني 
الغالي ده 
عايزاكي بقى تتوصي بيه شويتين تلاتة
و انا منتظرة الاجابات بفارغ الصبر 

متشكرين يا روزي على الاختيار الحلو ده
و منور يا بيتشرا لاذاعة​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> الله يا روزي على اختيارك
> اختيار رائع ده بيتشر مش اي حد يعني
> ...




اي خدمة يا قمر:t4:

منورة الاذاعه وعقبال ما اشوفك هنا قريبا

قولي اميييييييييين:thnk0001:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *-"ياورد مين علمك تجرح"لمن توجه هذه العبارة؟؟
> لكل الي اتخدعت فيهم**
> 2-رتب الكلمات التالية حسب أهميتها عندك:الحب -العائلة -المستقبل المهني-الصداقة-المال:
> العائله ، الصداقه ، الحب ،المستقبل المهني ، المال*
> ...






ربنا يسامحك يا سمسم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> منور يابيتشررررررررررررررررر
> قلبي معاك بقا : )​



بوجودك يا توته ، خفي عليا وحياتك ، انتي شايفه الطحن 


روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا مع العضو المميز
> SaD.AnGeL​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> الله يا روزي على اختيارك
> اختيار رائع ده بيتشر مش اي حد يعني
> ...



بقي كده اموكي ، وانا الي كنت فاكرك اختشي وسديكه
طلعتي من الجواسيس ، كل حلفائك خانوك يابيشتر :smile01


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

عدنااااااااا بعد الفاصل

 قولي ماهي احلامك وطموحاتك بالمستقبل؟

 ما هي دراستك؟

 ياتري بعد ما تخلص دراسه نفسك تشتغل ايه ؟ وياتري في بلدك والا نفسك تسافر بره تشتغل؟

 ما معني الصداقة بالنسبة ليك؟

 وهل وجدت الصديق اللي كنت بتتمناه؟

 ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:
 الحب 
 العائلة
 الحرية
 السعادة
 الدموع
 الوحده
 الامل
 المال

 ما هو الشئ اللي نفسك تشتريه قريب؟


 يلا في انتظار الاجابات

 بسرعه عشان مش فاضيين احنا ورانا شغل:bud::ura1:​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> *عدنااااااااا بعد الفاصل
> 
> حمدلله ع السلامه : لما تيجي تكتبي اكتبي بلون غير لوني
> مش كل شويه اقعد اغير في لوني انا :budo:
> ...






انا الي مستنيكي وانتي الي بتردي متأخر 


^_^ مش بنخااف احنا:59:


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> انا الي مستنيكي وانتي الي بتردي متأخر
> 
> 
> ^_^ مش بنخااف احنا:59:




هههههههههههههه ماشي ياعم معلش بقي انت اسرع:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

اتفضل روق دمك:59:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

ورجعنا مرة اخري ومعانا العضو المميز

بيتر

لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:

ربنا يسامحك

ربنا يخليك ليا

انت ظلمتني

مفتقد وجودك

لما حد بيضايقك اوي بتتصرف معاه ازاي؟

اشرحلي موقف جعلك تبكي؟

وبردو ايه الموقف اللي فرحك اوي وعمرك ما هتنساه؟

لو شخص اتكلم عليك من وراك وقدامك عامل صديقك وانت عرفت ياتري هيكون رد فعلك ايه؟

هل انت شخص متسامح مع الاخرين؟

لو خيروك بين الحبيب والصديق ياتري هتختار مين؟

يلا اتفضل في انتظارك
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اتفضل روق دمك:59:​




:ura1::ura1::ura1: شكلك هنجتي :smile01

وبعدين دي اشربها ولا احطها في متحف


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1: شكلك هنجتي :smile01
> 
> وبعدين دي اشربها ولا احطها في متحف




دي تقعد عمرك كله تشرب فيها مش بتخلص:budo:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> دي تقعد عمرك كله تشرب فيها مش بتخلص:budo:





مش عاوز حاكه منك :beee::beee::beee:


:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> مش عاوز حاكه منك :beee::beee::beee:
> 
> 
> :act23:




طب ليش كده بس

عموما انا كتبتلك اسئله اتفضل ورينا الابداع:59:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> طب ليش كده بس
> 
> عموما انا كتبتلك اسئله اتفضل ورينا الابداع:59:



:thnk0001:هي فين دي ، ولا انا الي احوليت:thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ورجعنا مرة اخري ومعانا العضو المميز
> 
> بيتر
> 
> ...




اهي الاسئلة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

_ورجعنا مرة اخري ومعانا العضو المميز_

_بيتر_

_لمن تهدي هذه الكلمات:_

_ربنا يسامحك_
لكل شخص ظلمني

_ربنا يخليك ليا_
امي وابويا واخويا ، واصحابي وكل الناس الي بحبهم ويحبوني 
_انت ظلمتني_
لحد كده ، بس ياريت يفهم..
_مفتقد وجودك_
..
_لما حد بيضايقك اوي بتتصرف معاه ازاي؟_

ع حسب الشخص 
وع حسب الموقف والمضايقه
بيكون في رد فعل مختلف

_اشرحلي موقف جعلك تبكي؟_
مبعرفش ابكي للاسف..

_وبردو ايه الموقف اللي فرحك اوي وعمرك ما هتنساه؟_
انا زهايمر  

_لو شخص اتكلم عليك من وراك وقدامك عامل صديقك وانت عرفت ياتري هيكون رد فعلك ايه؟_


ههههههههه سبحان الله ياروزي ، 


المهم هاروح اشوف ايه السبب الي خلاه يعمل كده
وافهمه ان دا غلط واشوف الكلام الي قاله دا صح ولا غلط
واقوله انت قولت كده ، قالي اه افهمه 
قالي لا هاجيب الي اتكلم معاه عليا
وساعتها هيبقي فيها كلام تاني..


_هل انت شخص متسامح مع الاخرين؟_

للاسف..اه
_لو خيروك بين الحبيب والصديق ياتري هتختار مين؟_

هختار الي بحبه وبيحبني بجد ، 
ودي هتبان مع المواقف


_يلا اتفضل في انتظارك_
_في انتظارك انتي ، انا مش لاقي حاكه اعملها ^__^_​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

عدناااااااااااا مع بيتر

عايزه اعرف انت سجلت ازاي في المنتيد؟

وبقالك كام سنة في منتدي الكنيسة؟

اول لما بتدخل المنتدي بتعمل ايه؟

مين اول اشخاص اتعرفت عليهم هنا في المنتدي؟

ياتري شوفت حد من اعضاء المنتدي علي الطبيعة؟ والا كلهم من خلال النت؟

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتابع كل جديد لهم؟

مين اكتر الاشخاص اللي بتابع مواضيعهم؟

هقولك اسماء اعضاء وانت توصفلي كل عضو منهم بكلمة واحده:

ماي روك

دونا

سمير الشاعر

واثقة فيك يارب

رورو ايهاب

يلا في انتظارك يا باشا
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااا مع بيتر
> برضو بنفس اللون
> ادعي عليكي بـ ايه بس
> 
> ...







اشجييني


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> اشجييني




حاااااااااااتر:ura1:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

^____^​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع

بيتر

عايزه اعرف ما مدي علاقتك بربنا؟

ياتري مواظب علي الصلاة والصوم وقرأة الكتاب المقدس؟

ما هو مزمورك المفضل؟

حكمة تؤمن بيها؟

اشرحلي يومك بالتفصيل من بدايته لنهايته؟

ما هي هواياتك بجانب النت؟

ايه اكتر مكان بتحس فيه بالارتياح والهدوء؟

مين شفيعك؟

اخر مره اعترفت فيها كانت من امتي؟

ياتري انت ماسك نشاط معين في الكنيسة؟

وفي النهاية عايزه اقولك شرفتني واستمتعت جدا بالحوار معاك

وعايزه اعرف رأيك ايه في اذاعة منتدي الكنيسة وفي مذيعة منتدي الكنيسة؟

بتمنالك كل السعاده في حياتك وربنا يوفقك في دراستك

واسيبك تختم الموضوع بكلمة منك لاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة

شرفتني يا بيتر ونورت الاذاعة كلها

شكرا ليك
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااااااا للمره الاخيره مع
> 
> بيتر
> 
> ...



ميغسي رووزي الشرف ليا انا 


:ura1::66:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*جميلة جدا الفكرة 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*كان ضيف عسوووووول بجد
و اجابته كلها كانت ججميلة 
نورت يا بيتر و بجد مش حسينا بيك خاااااالص

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم 
روزي
و بيتر​*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ربنا يسامحك يا سمسم


*هههههههههههههههههههه
لية بس كدا
يا اخويا
دولا اقل شى ممكن اقدمهوالك*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------

